# Sticky  Post a PIC of your latest purchase [bike related only]



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

let's see what ya got!

here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Specialized Speedzone Sport wireless. Bought it from a friend on this forum.


----------



## slikes (Jun 28, 2010)

Spot Rocker SS


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Picked up my Madone 5.2 yesterday. 

Those are some ratty 2001 Time ATAC Carbon pedals on there (MTB content). :thumbsup:


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

My latest toy and first FS. Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 RSL.


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^ Ohh very nice


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Powdercoat :thumbsup:


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

Ready for downhill season


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Some barely used Shimmy R600 compact cranks and BB and the necessary tools to do the swap.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## halfton (Jul 5, 2009)

*heres my new one*

rocky mountian soul 29 er


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Hbc*

http://homebrewedcomponents.com/

Xmas in may


----------



## RockyRiderRay (May 22, 2011)

That Alt 50 RSL is SWEEEET, Skrap!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for consuming. The economy needs you!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Thanks for consuming. The economy needs you!


I got a "free" pair of gloves at REI using my dividend from last year and even got ~ $6 back, does that count ?


----------



## a_joyner (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL, I like the baby stuff in the background. I can't say much though because I'm in the same boat!


Edit: Sorry for double post


----------



## a_joyner (Mar 15, 2007)

mastacox said:


> Ready for downhill season


LOL, I like the baby stuff in the background. I can't say much though, because I'm in the same boat!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

skrap1r0n said:


> My latest toy and first FS. Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 RSL.


Wow. Gorgeous bike! :thumbsup:

Here's my latest bike related purchase (and last one for a while ).



















Pardon my crappy photography and messy garage.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

just bought a Fuji Speedmax (essentially a sunfire 1.0 with a rigid fork) to use around the city


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Waiting on wheels, hydro clamps and bits to shorten the brake lines.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Got this a couple of weeks ago. My other half was a little incredulous that anyone could possibly need 3 bikes in the garage. Am I crazy? You gotta have a backup right?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Love 'em. No more wrist pain.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My new bike!




























Seriously, I have issues. I can't pass up a lonely old bike in need of a home and love. And I can't post just one photo of, Pixie, my new model.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

The ultimate bottom bracket...


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

I will never go to roadbike dot com!


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

Happier feet......


----------



## bike_lvr (Mar 30, 2005)

My latest:










The Mojo I've wanted for 4 years.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I convinced myself in an inebriated state new bars would improve my descending. Got these:


----------



## michaeltrent41 (Apr 29, 2011)

https://www.thinkbiologic.com/sites...BioLogic-BikeMount-iPhone4-detail-v3-h550.jpg

hoping this is as cool as I think it will be, although I do feel like I definitely overpaid- I'm hoping it gets here next week.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Bit of bling for my downhill bike!


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

A set of Bontrager G-Mud's. I can't wait for them to actually come in.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I absolutely love it. No way will I ever be able to outride that setup.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Just received!


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

Ordered some gloves and headset for my bargain build of a Norco Manik Shore.


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

a_joyner said:


> LOL, I like the baby stuff in the background. I can't say much though, because I'm in the same boat!


LOL yeah, with a 2 year old daughter its a miracle I can afford a new helmet at all!


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

2010 Madone 4.7










Got it a couple weeks ago. Thank goodness my LBS only had the '10 models, 'cause I like Rival _far_ more than 105.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought/built-up all three in the last couple months


----------



## sjgwinn (Feb 16, 2011)

Tracer 2 Build 
*Frame * - Intense Tracer 2 - XL - Chrome Black - Upgraded to 142mm Rear Dropout
*Headset * - Cane Creek	XC Flush II 1.5 Taper to 1-1/8	
*Fork * - Fox 2011 36 Talas Fit RLC 160mm 1.5t 20mm Blk	
*Tires * - Weirwolf 2.3 Tubeless 50sSA/Folding 
*Grips * - Portland Designs Speed Grips	
*Bottom Bracket* - Race Face Turbine Bottom Bracket	
*Brake * - Hope Tech M4 Brake Front 203 / Rear 183 - Braided	
*Cassette * - Shimano XT 11-36 CS-M771-70	
*Chain * - Shimano XT CN-HG94 10SPD 118L	
*Crankset * - Race Face Turbine - Red	
*Chainrings * - Blackspire SuperPro 104 / 38t, 64 / 26t	
*Bashguard * - Blackspire C4 Supergod 
*Chain Tensioner* - Blackspire Stinger **removed / fit
*Derailleur Front* - Shimano Derailleur XT Front FD-M771-10	
*Derailleur Rear* - SRAM XO 2x10 Rear long	
*Shifters * - SRAM Front/Rear XO 2x10 Trigger	
*H-Bar* - Deity Deity30 Red Anodized	
*Seatpost* - Kind Shock I950r 
*Stem* - Titec Pluto ProLite 31.8 x 80mm Blk	
*Seat* - Deity Vertigo DH	
*Pedals* - Deity Decoy LT Pedals
*Wheels * - Charger Pro - White / Red Hubs


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know how I ever got along without it


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

michaeltrent41 said:


> https://www.thinkbiologic.com/sites...BioLogic-BikeMount-iPhone4-detail-v3-h550.jpg
> 
> hoping this is as cool as I think it will be, although I do feel like I definitely overpaid- I'm hoping it gets here next week.


Looks like a decent product, I have ordered one will see how it goes


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

These two things to go on the Mojo HD I ordered. Also have a 661 recon and new bars for my hardtail in the mail right now.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

robncircus said:


> I convinced myself in an inebriated state new bars would improve my descending. Got these:


Glad I'm not the only one that starts sweating it when the UPS truck arrives unexpectedly. My girlfriend teases me about the Drunken amazon adventures


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

onbelaydave said:


> I got a "free" pair of gloves at REI using my dividend from last year and even got ~ $6 back, does that count ?


REI liked you last year, but hates you this year.

Someone is living on Ramen Noodles cuz of you. 

I have to admit, I added some $ to the economy. Hopefully it will prevent me from adding to the medical economy.

**


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I just finished building this up:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^ Fat girls... er, I mean fat bikes need ridin' too!

Nice!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I just finished building this up:


Ohmygod why!!! I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Ohmygod why!!! I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


Your reaction was the reaction I was looking for. I want it to OFFEND people, and make grown men feel insecure about themselves when they see my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Zeroack said:


> Waiting on wheels, hydro clamps and bits to shorten the brake lines.


Slingshot, holy crap I remember those... but it looks too new are they still making them? Man


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

screampint said:


> My new bike!


Not even Dan @ HBC can make chainrings like that! :thumbsup:

Speaking of whom...my goodies from him haven't arrived to take pictures of yet


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

GF's Marin Ravenna


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Your reaction was the reaction I was looking for. I want it to OFFEND people, and make grown men feel insecure about themselves when they see my bike. :thumbsup:


Three questions:
1. If no one notices, do you remind them of how edgy your steed is?
2. Do you enjoy riding by yourself?
3. Why do Surly owners constantly feel the need to justify their choice of frame?

Seriously, it's like a broken record.

The tyres are cool at any rate.


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

New riser bar and some fresh grips!:yikes:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine's boring









The previous one was also boring









But before that it gets better









I'm saved


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Todays my birthday so I got myself something purdy










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

here she is. picked her up about 2 months ago.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I just finished building this up:


Halloween on LSD. Awesome. Do you have some pants for this bike?


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Trance X4 about a month ago, Shimano M161 and M520s today, Osprey Raptor 10 hydration pack, Giant Shock Pump, Top Peak Mini Tool and Tire Gauge, and some other misc. stuff in the past month.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm building up a Soma Double Cross and my Shimano 105 group came today. Thanks a bunch to Main Street Bikes in Kentucky for giving me an awesome deal on a demo'd kit ($350) and shipping it next day. I'll post the frame and fork once they arrive.


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Got this a couple of weeks ago. My other half was a little incredulous that anyone could possibly need 3 bikes in the garage. Am I crazy? You gotta have a backup right?


I have seven . . . :thumbsup:

Two mtb, three road bikes, beach cruiser, and a spin bike (stationary trainer), two sets of wheels for each road bike.

Walked into the LBS Sunday to get a new cassette for the mtb, new chain, came out with both and a new Trek 3700.

This is an online product photo:










Discussion is in the blog link with my signature.

Other recent purchases were two 700 x 23 road bike tires, Bontrager clipless road shoes, and XCT clipless pedals for both road bikes. Those solved the knee pain issues riding strapped in w/ cleats.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

lidarman said:


> Halloween on LSD. Awesome. Do you have some pants for this bike?


I've taken acid before without needing pants on. Everything was just fine.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

just purchased of ebay. 

cant wait for it to arrive..

hmmm maybe i should have gotten the frame to go with it first... :skep:


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

Rock Shox Tora TK 100mm

After six years the stock Manitou Axel on my GF Marlin gave up the ghost. The LBS is going to cut the steerer tube to the right length and install the star nut. 
This is my first nicer(r) fork. Now I'm going to have to learn to actually adjust it.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

*Sweet*



CHUM said:


> let's see what ya got!
> 
> here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


I just ordered that tire togo on my carbon havens its a big tire me likes!!!


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

My latest purchase is everything on this frame/fork with the exception of the front brake calipers, the water bottle cage and pedals. Old Schwinn World Sport frame I picked up and set it up as a 46x16 SS to use for commuting and touring.


----------



## SilverStar07 (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is my latest bike purchase, well not really I has since bought 2 new Blackburn Camber Carbon cages and a Topeak Aero Seat bag for it but those aren't as exciting.
It does have Egg Beaters on there, which I stole from my 29'er.

SS


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Stuff for the "other" bike.

Got this for $15. Looking to try a shorter stem and a lower bar position.










New pedals, Not super light, but lighter than my current pedals and still have a little bit of platform.










New gloves.


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## Hwy49er (May 4, 2007)

*Picked these up off Chainlove for $110*

Huge fan of Time pedals - never had the carbon version though.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my frame got finished...










Hunter swamper SS....29'er...


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

My new Osprey Raptor 6 Hydration Pack ...


----------



## Jared13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Picked these up today at the LBS.










Used the glasses on my ride today. Thankfully I didn't need the pump or the tire pressure gauge


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Jared13 said:


> Picked these up today at the LBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chainlove.com had those Blackburn pumps for $6.99 a couple weeks ago. I picked up two of them.


----------



## Jared13 (Jun 2, 2011)

DOH!
I wish I had seen them then. I check chainlove quite a bit, but apparently I need to check it more often.

I needed the pump for the ride. I got a flat the last time I went out and didn't want to keep using the CO2 cartridges and I didn't want to ride without the ability to change a flat.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## pecasthecat11 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bikes are so adictive me like. I'll post pics once i take them after work =p


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Frame is a 2010 anniversary model, which I've had for a year now so I added some new Chris King red hubs to go with the rest of the red bling.


----------



## HunterDK (May 4, 2008)

Any particular reason for using mech. disc brakes?


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

HunterDK said:


> Any particular reason for using mech. disc brakes?


Well I guess I'm just an old school kinda guy. Easy to adjust, good braking power, no bleeding issues, and I can replace the cable if it would break on long remote rides.
I've been on several rides over the years with guys running hydraulics and their brakes work great until we go over a pass at 12,000' and their brakes are gone till we get lower. I know it's an adjustment/bleed problem, but they can't get it fixed and don't find out till we hit the high country, which sucks.
Woody


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

voodoo zombie fork on the access build 








sorry for awful pic just snapped a quick one after i threw it together.


----------



## nrpinmd (Feb 5, 2008)

Drool at the belt drive slikes



slikes said:


> Spot Rocker SS


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Elusive rubber....*



CHUM said:


> let's see what ya got!
> 
> here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


Got a pair of some WTB folding 650B Wolverines. I'm set now. 

BTW, that's a sexier pic of your wheel then I had so......


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Got something skinny to add to the other stablemates. But using ATACs for the pedals.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

New Hope Tech M4 with 183 / 183 discs :thumbsup:

And a new Blackspire ring.. Used for about 25 miles and now for sale.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't actually pulled the trigger, but I am getting ready to nab one of these:


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

not so much a bike part, but still fun!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

1x9 set up with MRP. Came in the mail last night and installed it today.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*My latest time and money sucker*



CHUM said:


> let's see what ya got!
> 
> here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


Lefty Max 140mm SPV fork reduced for 29er use. Installed with a Project321 adapter, Canondale SL hub and DT Swiss X470 hoop.

Still working on ironing out some bugs, tho. The SPV valve is stuck open (not really a bad thing, but bobs like crazy) and the front wheel I built it a total noodle. I'm reworking the wheel with brass nipples so I can up the tension... cheap fix. The real fix is probably going to be a stiffer hoop.

Other than that, its super plush, and super fast to react to the trail. I love it, although it really makes me want to invest in a newer Lefty, really.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

3 weeks old 2010 rockshox domain 318 from some shop on ebay. put the marz 66 rc3 on another bike, though cheaper than most 180mm forks, this thing isnt bad


----------



## Danny P (Nov 8, 2010)

Latest upgrade were the Tires, Maxxis Ardent 2.25 and Crossmark 2.1 LUST.
Niner Flat Top Bars
ODI Grips
Thompson Elite X4 Stem
Thompson Masterpiece Seat Post
WTB Silverado SLT Saddle
Bontrager quick release seat clamp


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

banshee rune


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice, love a new build as summer hits.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

New bar for the slingshot. What a huge improvement.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*Home Brewed Components* 20T 1/8" steel cog.....










it's like a Rolex for your drivetrain


----------



## ZURENNARRH (Jun 5, 2011)

RaceFace Turbine 70mm stem


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just bought a new Trek Fuel EX 5 WSD for the lady. I also ordered the new CBs Iodine 3 (black/gold) wheel set and Iodine 11 low riser bars (740mm) for my Fuel EX 9.7. I've been doing my fair share of spending with REI, my LBS, all of Moab's LBSs, Jenson USA, Performance, Price Point, Ebay and many others for years now. Too bad our economy is solely based on people spending, especially when we don't produce a lot of what we buy here in the States. Just remember to keep saving and investing, and not just spending it all. :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last purchases:


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

It's really all new barely ridden, but the headset is the newest addition.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

My frame is new, because of a warrantee replacement, but I did recently puchase the MRP chain guide, the red E.13 32 tooth chainring, and the cane creek 40 zero stack headset that the new frame needed.

Helidave I like the cartoonified picture of the frame. 

Bailey44,my recently purchased a MRP guide needed to be rotating more forward on the crank after a little bit of riding. It is a bit of a PIA to adjust it properly cause you can't totally line it up correctly 'cause your crank is not on the bike. Much better with it rotated forward though.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Hd camera + GPS
Now I will have video of all my Strava KOM.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Giant Revel 2... I won't be able to ride it/keep it, though.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a pair of these Suntours for my old Kona. Best pedals ever! A big thanks to D for the hookup.

(note: not the actual pic of the pedals)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

New rear derailleur-replacing a 2002 XTR.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I just bought this used and it is my first MTB, an FSR Pro Disk. It's pretty old as a 2004, but has good components from what I'm told. I am loving it so far and looks pratically new...


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Couple of nipples. Like them so much I'm buying more next week.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ...


Pimpy....dat bike is sex0licious.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> I just bought this used and it is my first MTB, an FSR Pro Disk. It's pretty old as a 2004, but has good components from what I'm told. I am loving it so far and looks pratically new...


Very nice, especially for a first bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Just finished this build yesterday. Umm, the gold cables have to go but that's what I had laying around. The bike came in at 23.4 lbs and feels pretty good but a little cramped. I can fix that. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I posted this already but I made this gif and had to show off...


----------



## KBIZZLE (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet gif. How wide are those bars?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*New Bars*


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not a recent purchase...*

But was the "latest" one I did. I've been absent from mt biking for a while, and am thinking of going back "full" speed .


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

*First of a Few*

Here's mine. New 29 Easton XC One wheelset for a build I'm planning on bit by bit. Have these on my 26" Yeti and love them.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*just finished the build*

sex on wheels


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

NICE! looks familiar!


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

*HBC goods*


















Ti 32t and SS 2piece 20t


----------



## feekill (Mar 18, 2011)

*Happy early Father's Day to me*

This thing is fun!


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

My Santa Cruz Nomad Built and purchased a month and a half ago!


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

+










+










+









(w/ the ano orange links)

Transferring everything over from my old bike,should have some pix early next week!


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Make sure to put those pics in the AM tread as well when they come :thumbsup:

Love the Rune. Saving for a Spitfire myself, as I'm sorry to say that my terrain can't justify buying the Rune :madman:


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

CHUM said:


> my frame got finished...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowza, that's gorgeosity!


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

michigantammy said:


> But was the "latest" one I did. I've been absent from mt biking for a while, and am thinking of going back "full" speed .


Was it embarrassed that you took a pic of it in the shower?


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nothing too big...

Some of the gear









Got it PUSHed!


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

Small stuff. New E-thirteen chainring with a MRP 1X chainguide.

So I'm 1x9 now :thumbsup:

Got a couple of powerlinks too.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

conti tk 2.2 bc, mrp 1x, and a blackburn atom sl








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## plate (Jan 22, 2004)

Picked it up yesterday test ride today... yeah


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

New kicks,








*edit* now pics are working


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Got these on Saturday. An early father's day present:


----------



## rjx (Apr 16, 2011)

2011 XTC 29er 1 
https://www.mountain***************.au/images/Giant-XTC-29ER-1.jpg


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*Just a Wal-Goose*

But, I was out on the trail having fun. It was worth it for the trying the size. Turns out I am not really a big fan of 29ers.


----------



## xludexgenx5 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## rjx (Apr 16, 2011)

Just placed an order for a Giro Xar. I was planning to buy a cheap helmet. When I tried them on I thought I could live with the lack of comfort. Then I tried the more expensive Xar and thought #@$! ... now I have to get this one because it was much more comfy. I didn't dare try on the more expensive helmets hehe


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

*latest bike purchase(s)*

I must admit I have been on a bit of a shopping spree over the past couple months.

Last week I bought a set of Q-rings for my road bike...love them!

I bought a new Dakine AMP pack over the weekend.
2 months ago I bought New Avid Elixr CR brakes.

And over the weekend this arrived: :thumbsup:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Frame By:Stickel
Fork Waltworks
Bars Goat Horns
Hubs Industry Nine Classics
Cane Creek 110 headset
Hoops Salsa Delgados
Cranks White Industries
Endless Cog(s) 20/22
Paul Components Love Levers


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ WHOA awesome!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

brandykill said:


> I must admit I have been on a bit of a shopping spree over the past couple months.


I know how you feel...Today I got three separate boxes of bike parts...One included this fork:


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Here she be- she weighs a hair over 32lb w/ full coil suspension:

New Stuff:
Banshee Rune frame
Lizard Skins North Shore custom grips
Xfusion Vector HLR coil shock
Straitline levers
WTB Dissent Tires
Avid Elixir CR brakes
Easton Havoc 65mm Stem (coming in tomorrow)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

head gear. also got the front brake worked on. i thought i posted this but dont see it. weird. work stress must be making me lose it. lol.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

something different. 30 mile shakedown on Father's day went well.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Picked up a set of Kenda Slant Six tires to lighten up the bike a tad for cross country night rides. They feel like rockets compared to the Mountain King 2.4 and Trail King 2.2 or 2.4 I usually run.

Also picked up a set of cranks. Too good of a deal to pass up. Have not installed them yet.


----------



## Mr.Miele (Jun 20, 2011)

Picked up today Cannondale Jekyll 800. Need lot of work and tune ups. So far I like it.


----------



## happydad4 (Jun 22, 2011)

nice bikes!


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

just picked up my first FS bike on monday. 2011 Trek Superfly 100. love it so far


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

2011 Salsa Vaya complete










Keeping it in the family, the Spearfish should be here any time.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> I just bought this used and it is my first MTB, an FSR Pro Disk. It's pretty old as a 2004, but has good components from what I'm told. I am loving it so far and looks pratically new...


For a 1st MTB this is awesome. Great choice.:thumbsup:
I wish I had bought something even close to that for my first bike.
My brother just got the same one for his first.

I'm on my 2nd & made a BIG jump with my upgrade.
I got this abouth 3 weeks ago. It's used but new to me. My new Ferrari of the trails.


----------



## myckls (Apr 21, 2006)

*1 day old in this picture*

now 1 month old


----------



## HunterDK (May 4, 2008)

woody.1 said:


> Well I guess I'm just an old school kinda guy. Easy to adjust, good braking power, no bleeding issues, and I can replace the cable if it would break on long remote rides.
> I've been on several rides over the years with guys running hydraulics and their brakes work great until we go over a pass at 12,000' and their brakes are gone till we get lower. I know it's an adjustment/bleed problem, but they can't get it fixed and don't find out till we hit the high country, which sucks.
> Woody


Aaah, sure, didn't figure that out! I guess the heating is also quite an issue on loong descents, with hydraulic brakes - now and then i feel my brakes changing responsiveness due to the oil heating up!


----------



## rjx (Apr 16, 2011)

Just ordered


----------



## dp1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Heres mine .......................................


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

My new project. A big nod to the GF for her allowing me one final bike in the house


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

One final project bike?

nice swan song


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

e13 grape chainring, 
single speed chainring bolts
dartmoor fever


----------



## jomy111 (Jun 24, 2011)

NICE! looks familiar!!!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Finishing my 1x9 finally.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Surly 1x1 fork*



longfinkillie said:


> My new project. A big nod to the GF for her allowing me one final bike in the house


Sweet Johnny T!!!

I went and got one-a deez..


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been using Crank Bros since 2005....I got sick of breaking them constantly. Upgraded to Time ATAC. No rides on them yet but they feel much more solid just pedaling around.


----------



## a_joyner (Mar 15, 2007)

VTSession said:


> I've been using Crank Bros since 2005....I got sick of breaking them constantly. Upgraded to Time ATAC. No rides on them yet but they feel much more solid just pedaling around.


Nice, I've been thinking about switching to these when my current pedals go. Looks like the bottom of your crank arm has seen better days....ouch. You must have some rocky terrain where you are at. I know we have plenty of it here in TX.


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

Shimano PD M520


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

egapal said:


> Shimano PD M520


How well do you like the PD M520. My research has told me they are bullet proof and fairly reliable/


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

Snowboarderdude said:


> How well do you like the PD M520. My research has told me they are bullet proof and fairly reliable/


Just picked them up today and won't be able to try them out till Sunday. But, I'll you know.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is my latest project......


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

My current ones ripped after 3 rides. But they have great reviews, so i'll give a second chance.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Hill-Pumper said:


> Here is my latest project......


UUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, how about giving us the real pic... LIKE THE ONE IN YOUR AVATAR!!!

C'MON your killing us!

MTBP


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> UUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, how about giving us the real pic... LIKE THE ONE IN YOUR AVATAR!!!
> 
> C'MON your killing us!
> 
> MTBP


Ah yes,, my infamous avatar. It was a project in itself since it is a Photoshop image that I did. I purposely kept it small so the model can't be identified to avoid any copyright issues. Also, that way I did no have to be really precise when I cut and pasted the pictures over my bike. I could however do a Photoshop of my wife's greats legs with my bike if you like.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

New BB :thumbsup: Or .. Almost new. Bought it used, but only slightly and in very good condition.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Snowboarderdude said:


> How well do you like the PD M520. My research has told me they are bullet proof and fairly reliable/


I can speak for these. Affordable, and hold up really well. My wife and I both use them, and have had absolutely no issues with them at all.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

Fresh out of the box. Finally managed to track down a 27.2 dropper seatpost. The only two hydraulic ones made are out of stock everywhere.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Recent purchase:










but with it came a pair of Giro gloves, Shimano shoes, Eggbeaters, white saddle, Mr Tuffy liner and a Woodman post on the way.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Recent purchase:


Sweet rig right there... That will be my next bike for next season:thumbsup:


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks like Giant bikes are a theme right now... Got this one on Sunday.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing fancy. Just some Oury grips and red ODI lock on clamps.


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

New frame last month, shoes a couple weeks ago and a new BIG bag yesterday.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

bought some real cranks for the single speed:








:thumbsup:


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my ride!


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Recently sold my Trek 4300 and got my SC Superlight!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Fixed gear cog :thumbsup:


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

skrap1r0n said:


> My latest toy and first FS. Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 RSL.


Looks like Centex with the ledges and junipers.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Got these first (HomeBrewed) still waiting on a big shipment from UPS that's supposed to be here today too.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the rest of the goods!





































Cobalt 11 XC 15mm Riser









HomeBrewedComponents Ring/Cog


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

On-One Inbred 2nd gen Slot Dropout :thumbsup:


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Some Ti goodness for my new baby...



















220 gms., 185 lbs. rider weight limit...i better not gain weight or better yet, lose some.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

The C-Dale on the left is 6 months old, but the Specialized I got last week.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*Riding Buddy!*

10 weeks old!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Doh wrong pic...insert pic of used F29 fox fork...use your imagination.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

ksechler said:


> 10 weeks old!


That is a great bike related purchase!! Very cool looking dog.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Purchased a cheapo rim and spokes for my fixie to build up a vintage track hub that I had laying around. My first complete wheel build. I've laced many wheels before and trued numerous (I work at a lbs) but this is my first complete build. Pretty good, good tension, especially for doing it at home without shop tools. Dish is off about 1 or 2mm...not a big deal for a fixie :lol: There are a couple vertical hops (small ones) that I'm going to try to finish truing out on my next off day from work. They aren't bad though. I'm pretty proud of myself on this one.










*edit* I even thought I'd be cool and make my key spoke silver and throw a red nip on it :thumbsup:


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's mine from today and this weekend.
Unfortunately (for my wife and wallet) I have a Pearl Izumi store nun-too-far from my house so I picked up a pair of Pi X-Alps Drifts this weekend.


Then went to my LBS and was going to pick up a pair of PD-M520 pedals to go with the shoe when their mechanic came up to me and was like, dude you want these!!! 

Handed me a pair of new PD-M530s! Apparently, same exact mechanism as the 520 but has a lower grade outter body that is the exact same mold for the XTRs. Figure for only $10 more I might as well give them a try. First clipless so should be interesting.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Diadora X-Country 2 shoes.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

A brand new XT cassette for $40. It was an out of box clearance at a local shop.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

My latest pickup -- the stand, not the bike.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

VTSession said:


> I've been using Crank Bros since 2005....I got sick of breaking them constantly. Upgraded to Time ATAC. No rides on them yet but they feel much more solid just pedaling around.


I switched to Time about six months ago, from SPD. Much more consistent clip-in and clip-out. Plus, they just look sexy.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

joe_bloe said:


> My latest pickup -- the stand, not the bike. *SNIP*
> 
> 
> > What stand and price? I am in the market here soon for one... Tired of working on the ground!:madman:


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Got this on craigslist... cheap. It looked like dooty...










A little effort and some parts and it looks like this...










Only road bike I'm interested in at this point... gives me something to ride when I'm not actually "riding".


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a couple. EC90SL bars and Fox gloves










https://shop.foxhead.com/store/brow...6FB64F626?productId=23454&categoryId=cat20156


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

gregnash said:


> What stand and price? I am in the market here soon for one... Tired of working on the ground!:madman:


It's a cheap-o from Commercial Bargains --
http://www.commercialbargains.com/products/96-performance-series-bike-repair-stand.aspx.

List price on the website is $89, but they have it on eBay, too, with an opening bid of $72 w/ free shipping. I was the only bidder. Here's another one they've got up there, with 14 minutes left:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CBI-ADJUSTABLE-PERFORMANCE-SERIES-BIKE-REPAIR-STAND_W0QQitemZ270776715578QQihZ017QQcategoryZ27953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Hill-Pumper said:


> Ah yes,, my infamous avatar. It was a project in itself since it is a Photoshop image that I did. I purposely kept it small so the model can't be identified to avoid any copyright issues. Also, that way I did no have to be really precise when I cut and pasted the pictures over my bike. I could however do a Photoshop of my wife's greats legs with my bike if you like.


Id like that


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got these yesterday:

*Specialized Tahoe*

















Now waiting on the pedals to arrive...


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

Kings laced to ZTR Arches...and the XX cassette...blingy.


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

Northern Tool has the exact stand for $49.00. Just a heads up. Pretty good stand for the price. Can't get the link to work sorry


----------



## laynlow40 (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandonrol, what make is that bike rack?


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

To film my rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Recently picked up a set of these to replace my worn-out SB8's. Love 'em so far.


----------



## mystic (Dec 23, 2005)

loving the pics


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

*2010 Specialized rockhopper*

Here is a pic of my first MTB i just picked up...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^very nice :thumbsup: Welcome to the sport and MTBR


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, a bike!  Put the order in to Trek on Saturday, and it should be in on Thursday. It'll be awesome getting to ride it for the first time on my ride home. I got it to use as a commuter (21 mile commute, 4 days per week) and so I could be the kid that rides a green singlespeed.

Here is the stock pic. I'll be sure to take some once it comes in.


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

laynlow40 said:


> Brandonrol, what make is that bike rack?


It's the Kuat NV...love that rack! Very stable...even at 90-95mph


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Time to come to a stop. Sintered brake pads for my Formula TheOne's. Best brake I've ever had the pleasure of squeezing for dear life to stop me, right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180680842191


----------



## halfton (Jul 5, 2009)

gota a box of goodies and a new to me fork


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Nice fork, love the pose lol !!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

After receiving a lower rise stem and flat bar as a donation from a friend got this to finish the job.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

halfton said:


> gota a box of goodies and a new to me fork


Where'd you get the fork stickers? I just removed my for decals and I'm looking for something to replace them.


----------



## halfton (Jul 5, 2009)

robncircus said:


> Where'd you get the fork stickers? I just removed my for decals and I'm looking for something to replace them.


i got them at a local car show there was abooth selling them .www.yujean.com

there are may to choose from .i think it looks better than the stock stuff


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got...well...about 2 weeks ago...a set of Hope Limited Edition Black and Green M4 and X2 Disc Brakes, complete with floating rotors and ti bolts! They are soooo powerful! 


















I also got, and I didn't take pics of, a Halo sweat band in Navy blue...it works wonders at keeping sweat away from my eyes! But it's a little bit to tight...









Things to come...New 2.3 Kenda Excavator for the front..Already have it. I love this tire.
New Sidi Spider Shoes in White...have to save for those! I'm literally riding without soles right now I need new shoes!


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

Easton haven bars and havoc 65mm stem

shimano sh56

in the mail: shimano PD-M530 slx trail pedal and SH-AM45 spd shoes


----------



## doc Dee (Aug 8, 2010)

Marzocchi. 44 micro Ti


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am going back to flats...so I picked these sexy pedals up:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My new ridin' eyes.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

.....and new helmet. Whoo hoo Christmas in July.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks!*



CHUM said:


> Pimpy....dat bike is sex0licious.....
> 
> :thumbsup:


Unfortunately, I'm having weird steering issues with the Lefty, so it's off at Mendon Cyclesmith being serviced. He hasn't found anything wrong with it in relation to the issues I'm having (link here to that thread) but he did give it a full tune up and new seals. I should have it back on the bike in a week, and we'll see if it behaves any better.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

laynlow40 said:


> Brandonrol, what make is that bike rack?


I recognize that as a Kuat NV, same as mine. Also note my new acquisition: S-Works Carbon SS


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Alfined up*

Loving it so far


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

Pd-m530. Next to old 520 for people who want a comparison. You can definitely tell that there is more surface area. Feels more stable


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

​


----------



## mikeINnh (Jul 8, 2011)

*Canondale Trail 5*

But this a few months back. I like it so far.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Double Dome Buckets from 661. Full review on my site www.thedirtywheel.com ....coming soon.


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

Park Tool Mechanic Repair Stand.... fkin' LOVE this thing !!!!


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

Switched out my Eggbeaters SL, and went back to Shimano SPD's.

Picked up the new XTR's... one of the best decisions I've made... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Rocky Mountain Altitude 70RSL*

got me a new ride last week  ...here's a few shots..


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

And people say the economy is strugglin...lol


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

2011 Giant Reign X1


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dropping a tooth in the rear because I'm a badass :lol: New Surly cog


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

Recent purchase of the SS setup. Surly 18t cog & spacer kit, Stylo crankset 32t


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A pile of new slightly longer Superstar pins for my Wellg.. uh... Fire Eye pedals.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ginadrummer (Jul 17, 2011)

*Just joined...*

I just joined mtbr. I upgraded to this Gary Fisher KaiTai RS today.Going to do a few upgrades. can't wait to ride it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

The new race bike.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

*My Latest Bike Purchase*

Bought the bike...replaced the wheels..added a KS dropper seat, bash Gaurd, and new handlebar


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a new Specialized helmet and Specialized gloves today, pics to come soon


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

K-OS said:


> Switched out my Eggbeaters SL, and went back to Shimano SPD's.
> 
> Picked up the new XTR's... one of the best decisions I've made... :thumbsup:


There's a lot of us doing this.


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I got new some new dirt on my bike today


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Wilkenstein said:


> I got new some new dirt on my bike today


Did you purchase it? If not then it doesn't really belong here.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Blue Salsa clamp










and white ESI "chunky" grips










To make my ride a bit prettier


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Some shoes, and i do like a bit of color :devil:


----------



## Venku (Jul 24, 2010)

Picked up this a couple of weeks ago, first good mtb.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

For me and my wife.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Gearing the kid up for a "real" ride. They match his helmet. Dad snuck a pair of cheapies in there too. ahh chainlove.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

dhbomber said:


> I just got...well...about 2 weeks ago...a set of Hope Limited Edition Black and Green M4 and X2 Disc Brakes, complete with floating rotors and ti bolts! They are soooo powerful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats a floating rotor? How are the ti bolts working out?


----------



## feekill (Mar 18, 2011)

*My new turtle neck*

I get to wear this for at least 1 month. So no riding. But it was a bike related purchase.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

It's a rare occassion when I spend money on semi-big ticket items, but my LBS had these for $40.00 less a 15% off coupon I had, AND, in my perfect size of 10; they were the last of his '09-'10 stock...






​


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

this! works a little nicer than a piece of pipe I used as a slide hammer.

edit: I just realized how "compensating for something" this pic is.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

feekill said:


> I get to wear this for at least 1 month. So no riding. But it was a bike related purchase.


HOLY CRAP! :eekster:

heal fast bro'...


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

got me some new stoppy-bits. Hope X2 Special Edition Black/Green with Ti Bolt kit. effing awesome.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

feekill said:


> I get to wear this for at least 1 month. So no riding. But it was a bike related purchase.


Nice! You probably got a great story to go with it for no extra charge. :thumbsup:

Heal up soon.

P


----------



## feekill (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr.P said:


> Nice! You probably got a great story to go with it for no extra charge. :thumbsup:
> 
> Heal up soon.
> 
> P


I wish. It was my first night ride and tried to go over the "log of death". That is not really the name, but it works well with the brace. I do it all the time in the day, but for some reason I had to bale out and lawn darted my head straight into the ground from about 5 feet up. Cracked my skull, broke my C1, and Fractured my C5. Yay!!

From what I hear, lucky I am not paralyzed or dead.

@ Chum & P
Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

minh said:


> this! works a little nicer than a piece of pipe I used as a slide hammer.
> 
> edit: I just realized how "compensating for something" this pic is.


Tool envy........We've all had it.


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Not too exciting, but everything else is pretty much stock on my Trek 6500 - just riding the heck out of it!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

newnan3 said:


> Tool envy........We've all had it.


bwahahaha!

just got these today. fleabay takeoff.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

is a bike a bike related purchase?


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Thrilled to see these today. Can't wait to throw them on. My first ever new wheelset.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

one4teen said:


> Thrilled to see these today. Can't wait to throw them on. My first ever new wheelset.


Me too! Hope Pro 2's (blue) laced to some Stans 355's. These are very light weight.


----------



## bassman1441 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just picked this up last week.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

no pics but i got new candys


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Just picked up this puppy for $9.95, at, and hold on to your fishnets ladies, Wally's World.






​


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

shorner said:


> got me some new stoppy-bits. Hope X2 Special Edition Black/Green with Ti Bolt kit. effing awesome.


Drool!!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

A plastic tube


----------



## JAKEtheDOG (Sep 14, 2005)

*Fat Front*


----------



## feekill (Mar 18, 2011)

Stripes said:


> OUCH! Healing vibes man. Surprised I haven't seen you over at the Rider Down forum yet (I've been there a lot lately).


Stripes,
Thanks. I didn't know such forum existed. I will check it out.


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

*A couple upgrades to my Rockhopper*

Odi rouge Grips
Deity compound pedals


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

This weeks upgrade...

Truvativ NOIR Team Carbon Riser bar...


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Just a humble frame.


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

some new goodies for my ride


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Trek Remedy 9, but won't have it in my hands until Monday. Gonna be a loooong weekend.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Pre and post ride relief.......


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Steve3242 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got my first "real" mountain bike . Got it off craigslist for $165, and it's not in bad shape, but soon I'll get rid of the freewheel.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

First build project for a friend.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

newnan3 said:


> Whats a floating rotor? How are the ti bolts working out?


A floating rotor is basically a 2 piece rotor...in this case with an aluminum carrier or "spider"...the thing that I like about these is that they re-align themselves...so I get no noise out of them. And I think they disperse heat better or something or other...

The Ti bolts I just put them because I had them....I haven't had any trouble with em, I just pack em' up with some anti-seize and yeah...I'm not really saving a lot of weight...I mean, I wouldn't have spent a lot of money on Ti bolts, I already had them, so might as well use them.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Not much, but threw one of these on my Stumy and my wife's Fuel EX7


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

5.10 Hellcat SPD


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Question, where in the hierarchy does the SLX lie, ie: XTR, XT, LX, .......


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

TraumaARNP said:


> Question, where in the hierarchy does the SLX lie, ie: XTR, XT, LX, .......


xtr xt slx lx


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New bike stoke!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

CCDB for my Transition Covert 










Installed


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> Pre and post ride relief.......
> 
> View attachment 627497
> 
> ...


I need some of this stuff. Where did you get this product? Never mind I found it.


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve.E said:


> CCDB for my Transition Covert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK bike man! :thumbsup:


----------



## sonboy (Jul 25, 2011)

envy


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Set of Flows


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Remedy 9


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice bike!!! ^^


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ianick said:


> New bike stoke!


Nice bike! What is it?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bassman1441 said:


> Just picked this up last week.


Assuming that is your red van and judging based on what it is worth vs. what your bike is worth I'd say you have your priorities straight my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Just got my new saddle today*

WTB pure pro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Urge endur-o-matic helmet


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2010 Stumpjumper Expert HT Carbon. Sitting at LBS for a year and they gave me a good deal. Yes, I put my usual cruiser saddle and CB Mallet pedals on it. I like what I like and I can't ride narrow racing saddles. Also added my usual Specialized Enduro wide low rise bars.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

BRAND NEW, 2010 Trek Remedy 9.9! Highly discounted, but still a pretty penny...:thumbsup: Thanks Trek Superstore!!

MTBP


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my new steed!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my new steed!


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

New frame:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Check out my newwwww.......

...seatpost?


----------



## klaxed (Jul 26, 2011)

I have some stuff to post but I need to get up to 10 posts first. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

klaxed said:


> I have some stuff to post but I need to get up to 10 posts first. :thumbsup:


I can help you with that.

What did you get?


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Easton 65mm DH stem and Easton Havoc 750mm mid rise bars. What a huge difference/improvement.


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up this in a size small:










And this in a extra small as well:


----------



## WyldWeazel (May 9, 2011)

*New grips*

New grips and I made a set of bar ends.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just picked these up used for..........$30! Just needed the bearings lubed!


----------



## getsomegear (Jul 30, 2011)

I would post pics or a link of my custom MTB shirts but need 10 posts (D'oh!). Check em out at (www) getsomegear.org


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

WyldWeazel said:


> New grips and I made a set of bar ends.


What model Ergons are those?


----------



## HX520W (Jul 28, 2010)

MyMilkExpired said:


> What model Ergons are those?


I think that they are Specialized BG grips.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56845


----------



## klaxed (Jul 26, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> I can help you with that.
> 
> What did you get?


Thanks. Haha.

Well a few weeks ago I got an '09 Trance X3 very similar to the one at the top of the page. I have a race face bashguard on mine though.

And I bought some Dakine Gloves, a 661 XC helmet, some Ryders glasses with clear/orange/smoked lenses, a camelback, 5.10 freeriders, and a new bike lock too. All of this since I bought the bike a few weeks ago.

2009 Giant Trance X3








661 Recon XC








Camelback Lobo








Dakine Step Up Gloves








5.10 Freeriders








Ryders Glasses








In the pics, those are the actual colors of my stuff.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My new toy: 2012 Ventana El Ciclon


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> Just picked these up used for..........$30! Just needed the bearings lubed!


Score!! Love those wheels, have them on my Devinci Moonracer and they have given me years of trouble free riding!!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

New ride for our rides.


----------



## JDO (Nov 18, 2004)

*Full X0 2x10 drivetrain*

Second ride with the 26-39 11-36. Front shifting is spooky fast, but on rough terrain I just leave the 26 and shift all the way from 11 to 36 with no problems. Cool


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A new lever assembly so I could run my Reverb remote off the same mount. 








And a new Boxxer Maxle for my Lyrik. (yes, it works quite nicely. boxxer/lyrik/totem/domain all can use the boxxer maxle if you like. same spacing and threading for the maxle as the boxxer.) Stupid, and not needed, but I'm quite happy with the results. Not a weight thing, as it isn't any lighter. I just prefer to have the 6mm allen axle vs. the Maxle bits sticking out. 








I'd like to maybe go for some ESI grips again, but my prior trial with them just left them hashed up in short order. Comfy, light, but not with the durability of ODI lock on grips.


----------



## Zootowner (May 26, 2011)

My new ride!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy crap.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

another one


----------



## Riding_Raw (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have a pick, but I just put a Yakima Swingdaddy hitch mount on our vic! LOVE IT!!!! Carries 4 bikes and still lets us into the trunk!!


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

Cycleops mag trainer and specialized fat boy tires. I don't get why reviews say it's loud. I don't think so those fluid trainers must be silent. Or it could be bc I don't have a big ring


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

My GT Sensor 2.0 came in. Took it out for a ride on Sunday. FS is a lot nice to go over rough stuff at speed. Pretty much stock as far as the major components go.


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

bike_lvr said:


> My latest:
> The Mojo I've wanted for 4 years.


That's a long time to keep a flame lit...congrats!!!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bought these today:








Along with ,
Easton AM havoc wheelset (incredible upgrade from previous wheelset)








And Fox Flux helmet which is on my seat


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*I picked up some fattness*


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

Zootowner said:


> My new ride!


great. where are my keyboard wipes??


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wish I had a nice camera  anyway here is my most recent craigslist purchase.
Always wanted a green bike, so ill probably paint it green and make it SS.
Anybody got an idea what year it is?


----------



## tbrinkhuis (May 9, 2011)

Just bought a Kona Coiler dee-lux a couple of weeks ago. My first real mtn bike! Took it out to Aiea heights on Sunday and had a blast. (Me and the bike on the left)


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> New ride for our rides.


Nice car man. What's that the 2.0T? I have a 2005.5 2.0T same color, love the thing. 

My last purchase wasn't much but I'm crediting it with literaly saving my live on Saturday. Boulder headfirst at say atleast 25mph, wouldnt be surprised if it was close to double that.








Bell Variant. Not cracks or anything, that's the most it got.

I also did my first ride with my new CamelBak 70oz Cloud Walker HydroPack, liked it alot. Wish the grey parts were black or another color, but I got it for very cheap new w/o the resovoir which I already had one. 









Saving up for a new bike now, which is part of the reason I ate it so hard. Pushed a Walmart bike to the max, crossed the max, and paid for it. Luckily there are some decent beginer parts I can salvalge for spares, it's just not work repairing when I was in the market for a new better bike in Sept and won't really be riding this month anyways. Need some nice riding sunglasses that wont fog either and I'm looking at some 5-10 Impact 2 High shoes for some extra protection.


----------



## Rockhucker (Aug 1, 2010)

edit


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Real pics to come soon, everything is on order except the Footbeds which I have now


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Got these today, still waiting on the rims.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Birddog07 said:


> Nice car man. What's that the 2.0T? I have a 2005.5 2.0T same color, love the thing.


Yep, 2005 2.0T, looks to be the same as yours. I took the badges off though, wayyyy too much going on back there. Looks so much cleaner. What color interior do you have?


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Worst. Double. Post. Evar.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

i got these crank brothers grips last week.


crankbrothers by S.Mshots, on Flickr

CHUM where did you get those spokes? those are sick!


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Singlespeed McGee said:


> Got these today, still waiting on the rims.


what rims? I just upgraded my altitude from mavic xc717 to xm819... stronger, wider, and UST WOOOT!!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Yesterday!!!


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

KMC X9SL Ti

To replace my beat up stock chain on my genius. And tomorrow I'll order the Ritchey WCS carbon riser bars Ive been wanting to give me a better posture and ride comfort. yay!:thumbsup:


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Club Ride Jersey*

Love these guys! This is by far my most favorite Jersey. Looks stylish (maybe not on me... ) and has pockets, is U.S. Made, fits well.

If you haven't seen their stuff, check it out! Club Ride Apparel


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

New saddle after I somehow managed to bend the rails on my old one completely out of shape. Much more comfortable when pedaling so far.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

New pedals arrived yesterday and all they wanted to do was bling. 










So I did a little editing for a better view.


----------



## Pininfarina599 (May 1, 2011)

New tires....GRIPPY!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My new Stumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My new Stumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Mavic 717's are what I'm waiting on, haha. Ive got 321's now but they are way overkill for what I do.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

manual63 said:


> Love these guys! This is by far my most favorite Jersey. Looks stylish (maybe not on me... ) and has pockets, is U.S. Made, fits well.
> 
> If you haven't seen their stuff, check it out! Club Ride Apparel


You got a shot of the pockets on the back?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've posted this in the Brakes forum, but I am super excited about these. Can't WAIT to get rid of the Avid's :thumbsup:

183mm M4's for the front and 160mm X2's out back . . . in limited edition black & green


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

OO7 said:


> I've posted this in the Brakes forum, but I am super excited about these. Can't WAIT to get rid of the Avid's :thumbsup:
> 
> 183mm M4's for the front and 160mm X2's out back . . . in limited edition black & green


I do want. I love the color scheme too but I cant find them any where.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Let's see if this works, new Easton Haven stem/handlebar combo to go on my new, yet to be determined, all mountain ride.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Doesn't count as a purchase but I also just received a SRAM X9 set up that I won by emailing a question in while I was watching a Crankworx webcast!


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

charmon2 said:


> Doesn't count as a purchase but I also just received a SRAM X9 set up that I won by emailing a question in while I was watching a Crankworx webcast!


Nice!!


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Picked her up at my LBS for $800 as a demo 2011 closeout, so pumped.


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

I cant believe what a difference this KMC X9SL made in shifting compared to my stock chain. Night and day.:thumbsup:

The inside sideplate of the KMC is chamfered and the stock is not so it just glides onto the next gear. love it!


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

It's been a work in progress but it is my latest purchase!


----------



## Firefighter1291 (Jul 2, 2011)

^
wow!


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Firefighter1291 said:


> ^
> wow!


:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :rockon:


----------



## Riding_Raw (Aug 1, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a 2011 Trek (Fisher) Superfly 100 Elite 29er...


Just....so.....awesome.....


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

just picked up today, love this forum so far.


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ nice bike....good luck!


----------



## Knobby4me (Sep 7, 2008)

K-OS said:


> Switched out my Eggbeaters SL, and went back to Shimano SPD's.
> 
> Picked up the new XTR's... one of the best decisions I've made... :thumbsup:


Did the same thing a few months ago and wished I hadn't waited so long. Shimano is just a better system (per me). I went with XTR but hear that XT are equally as good.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

sasquatch

i have that same sette pack i love it but the bite valve leaks i have had two of them and both leak but that is my only complaint and its an easy fix


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I think these are my latest purchase, got them a couple of weeks back for my Nickel.

2012 Fox Racing Shox Factory 32 140 Float RLC


Untitled by J5BWS, on Flickr


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

handmade in Germany 
url: abload.de/img/cheetahluv6.png
unfortunately I can not yet post any links, sorry...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Here you go:


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you! 
I'll have my 10 posts soon


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My new Stumpy :thumbsup:


clearly that is not your bike.


----------



## Desert_Rat (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got it a few days ago. 2010 Mission 1.


----------



## OGflatlander (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally got a bike that fits my type of riding. Broke it in this past weekend and day dreaming at work of getting out again.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

new rumblefish getting dirty


new rumblefish by jsigone, on Flickrv


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Starting to upgrade my X4


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

New pedals.. Xtension M2
They look very solid and good aderence.. replacable pins.. kinda nice


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Old Skool*

Just bagged this mint 6 Pack for peanuts


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

Bought the bike in mid june and I love it! Just got around to posting it








Shimano 520's that I got a week ago. Never going back to cages!


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

OO7 said:


> I've posted this in the Brakes forum, but I am super excited about these. Can't WAIT to get rid of the Avid's :thumbsup:
> 
> 183mm M4's for the front and 160mm X2's out back . . . in limited edition black & green


so sick


----------



## siberian1967 (Dec 29, 2010)

*My new Blur*

Just in last week, cobbled together from ebay, spare parts and 2011 closeouts. First ride this week (2 laps @ China camp). Awesome!

Blur XC Carbon
XTR drivetrain
carbon seatpost, handlebars and stem
Elixir CR brakes
Fox RLC100
Random seat with Titanium rails
Mavic crossrides

Lotsa fun!

Technically not my last purchase, I put Kenda Small Block 8's on it last weekend along with Stans No Tubes. Those Panaracers are for the birds.


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

@Desert Rat: I like that Mission 1!


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

2011 Giant Reign X0
A friend in the garage for my 2011 Trance X1:thumbsup:


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Received a boatload of these valve stem covers from a friend working in Taiwan; beats the hey outta' those always breaking and splitting plastic caps...unlike Schrader valves, Presta valves are easily damaged.


----------



## tbassak (Oct 1, 2005)

*El Rey*

First new bike since 2004.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

tbassak said:


> First new bike since 2004.


Ole! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

TraumaARNP said:


> Received a boatload of these valve stem covers from a friend working in Taiwan; beats the hey outta' those always breaking and splitting plastic caps...unlike Schrader valves, Presta valves are easily damaged.


Man those green ones would go great with my new brakes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Franky (Feb 4, 2011)

Arrives in September. Can't wait.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Got a new cockpit:

Truvativ Hussefelt 680mm white handle bar 20mm rise
FUNN Combat locking grips white - love these, they grip superbly and do not slip at all...
Kalloy Uno stem 80mm

Moved those levers in too...









Also posted in the general discussion thread


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Waiting for a pair of these to arive from overseas; apparently not a sold in America item...


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Got these on ebay for a steal. Hope Race X2's and four spare pads.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

damn those discs look thin? i assume they are pretty light?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> Waiting for a pair of these to arive from overseas; apparently not a sold in America item...
> 
> View attachment 632555


Pretty sure I've seen bottle cages sold in bike shops here in America.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> Pretty sure I've seen bottle cages sold in bike shops here in America.


Yeah, I've seen bottle cages sold in bike shops here in the USA as well , just never saw the Tioga's; which, btw, is not an offering on their USA web site.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting, all the discussion about bottle cages and that's what my last purchase was. You know how few places carry green bottle cages? Not many.

In putting this spare bike together I used a bunch of parts from a 700 HT and added them to a 14" Nashbar frame. Then a Sette seat, Ergon grips, Bontrager computer for good measure.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

some new gear for a n00b.

capo pack
mini 18 topeak minitool
topeak mini pump
padded skins
patch kit


----------



## Jonnyd3487 (Sep 16, 2010)

OGflatlander said:


> Finally got a bike that fits my type of riding. Broke it in this past weekend and day dreaming at work of getting out again.
> 
> View attachment 632068


what kind of bike is that?:thumbsup:


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

Finally :thumbsup:


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Interesting, all the discussion about bottle cages and that's what my last purchase was. You know how few places carry green bottle cages? Not many.
> 
> In putting this spare bike together I used a bunch of parts from a 700 HT and added them to a 14" Nashbar frame. Then a Sette seat, Ergon grips, Bontrager computer for good measure.


What rack is pictured?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

kuykendallc said:


> What rack is pictured?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Topeak.


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

Same helmet here!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> Yeah, I've seen bottle cages sold in bike shops here in the USA as well , just never saw the Tioga's; which, btw, is not an offering on their USA web site.


OOOOHHH, its a Tioga. I didn't see that. Whew. And I thought it was just another bottle cage. Slap me silly and call me a monkey's uncle! :eekster:

j/p with ya man.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Budget crank, picked it up new for pretty cheap! Going on a budget EMD build. Also, new tires for the wife's Madone.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

New Giant Contact Switch Seat post!!!


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*It's finally here!*

Been on back-order from Performance for a month, and then when it finally ships, I'm on vacation:

XT 2x10 Crankset!


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Interesting, all the discussion about bottle cages and that's what my last purchase was. You know how few places carry green bottle cages? Not many.
> 
> In putting this spare bike together I used a bunch of parts from a 700 HT and added them to a 14" Nashbar frame. Then a Sette seat, Ergon grips, Bontrager computer for good measure.


That's a sweet build you threw together there. I've been considering picking up one of those Nashbar 14" frames for when my son gets a little bit bigger. How's the quality?


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

here are the 2 newest additions to transport my bike around

kuat nv 2 bike rack

















and this holds the bike rack. 2011 dodge durango heat


----------



## qqfob (Jul 26, 2009)

used costs more than new...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Huge ass rotor in the back!


----------



## Flash29er (Jul 25, 2011)

*My Latest Purchase*

My new Left Wheelset - Project 321 hubs/Stans/Racing Ralph


----------



## g1Skyfire (Aug 14, 2011)

Camber Elite 26", was on sale for $1850 last one out of 5.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

$90 from work, about time i got one.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

KCNC rotors and quick releases


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Giant Reign SX 2011 w/ Raceface Handlebar and Lizardskins Grip


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

noeffectx said:


> Giant Reign SX 2011 w/ Raceface Handlebar and Lizardskins Grip


:eekster: :sex:


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread make me wanna buy so many things, ugghhh.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

MyMilkExpired said:


> :eekster: :sex:


Glad it turned you on?


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

qqfob said:


> used costs more than new...


i see you have lo pro mags, i just got those pedals and i love them!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this whole thread is pure pr0n.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

Just got this. A little different than my other ride, but still pretty fun.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

these mother-effers









....but not that color


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

PeterMarv said:


> View attachment 633702
> 
> View attachment 633703
> 
> ...


What component group do you have on your Tarmac?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

clipping in, no turning back now. rode 10 "urban" miles today to get the feel of clipping in and out. really liking it so far. my average mph went up 1.5mph for the route i took.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bmc fs01


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

*My first Niner!*

First I was all like :sad:









BUT THEN I WAS ALL LIKE
:drumroll:


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

bought a half empty bottle of this from my LBS (didn't need much):


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

newnan3 said:


> What component group do you have on your Tarmac?


It is the SRAM Rival. Pretty cool. I really like the double tap. I have mis-shifted a few times because i am used to shimano, but overall i like it. The crankset, i think, is specialized specific. i have only seen it on the Tarmac.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

GT Lightning, cranks are off due to service


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I finally got a frame for this shirt I've been saving for all these years. A little while after I had volunteered at the bike expo, there was this DH clinic in San Diego I went to that Missy Giove was at. She was super cool, gave me some tips on running the DH with no back brakes (I had torn my rear off at G-Spot the weekend before) and signed my shirt.

I wadded partway down, and there is still some San Diego dirt in that shirt, I never did wash it. Super cool day, super cool.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

It will be here tomorrow or Monday, I can't wait and I can't stop thinking about it so this is all I have...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Sirrus Expert. A 27 inch wheel with MTB controls for commuting on City Streets. I had the bird in stock.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

*latest purchase*

bars and stem.

Actually just bought the bike about 3 weeks ago then added the bars and stem, specialized grips, cateye and the Geax AKA front tire.


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

Xtr 985. 530s weren't cutting it
661 raji
Royal racing jersey


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Straitline Components: Silent Guide (chain guide) w/ Bash Guard.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Yesterday, this arrived - my third Niner in as many weeks. Loving these things but, I'm staying away from their SS frames so, On ONe and Vertigo on order then I'm done!!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Some tools. 

Cassette removal tools, Bottom Bracket tools, and some grease.


----------



## mossy367 (Jul 21, 2011)

joe_bloe said:


> It's a cheap-o from Commercial Bargains --
> Commercial Bargains Inc.. Performance Series Bike Repair Stand.
> 
> List price on the website is $89, but they have it on eBay, too, with an opening bid of $72 w/ free shipping.


Have you used this stand? If so, do you like it so far? Is it sturdy? Does it seem durable? For $80 it seems like a steal, but I don't want to get it if it's going to fail in a year or so. 
Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

Have any extra red ones??? :smilewinkgrin:
I gots a little shipping and tip $



TraumaARNP said:


> Received a boatload of these valve stem covers from a friend working in Taiwan; beats the hey outta' those always breaking and splitting plastic caps...unlike Schrader valves, Presta valves are easily damaged.
> 
> View attachment 632427
> 
> ...


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting ready to convert my drivetrain to 1x9... I'm excited!!


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ritchey WCS carbon high rise bar and troy lee designs ODI grips.










Also a fast freddy top cap









And blue annodized collar and valve stem caps, goin for the red/white/blue theme.:thumbsup:









Up next is a Ritchey WCS carbon seat post:thumbsup:


----------



## chemitaa (Dec 12, 2008)

That Mojo looks nice


----------



## Matty0401 (Apr 14, 2011)

Avid Elixr CRs (2011), Nuke Proof Team Saddle, XTR 9sp Shifters (2010), Shimano SLX brakes (2010), Clark Lock-on grips


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Recently got these:










Now they look like this:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

yeahhh


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I just got a box of super lightweight parts delivered from Mt. Zoom, I feel faster already


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Along with an Avid bleed kit, two new hangers and some new Park cable cutters.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Office chair height adjuster modded for mtn bikes... err, I mean suspension strut modded into a dropper post for mtn bikes. I wonder if they would be more reliable if it were designed like the former instead of the latter, but what do I know?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Just picked up today to replace my 9 year old Giro. Not as juicy as recent postings, but it will do (for me).


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Purely Custom goodies!


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

I think this is bike related .........


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

These babies arrived today:


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

cause so cheap


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

Stock photo...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Stock image:










Should be a nice swap from my Shimano SPD M520's.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Euclid_Addicted (Apr 6, 2009)

these 2 yesterday








month ago?
either have to swap the wheels or the fork


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Just arrived today*

16" Sette Reken
FSA PIG Headset
Easton EA50 seatpost
Alligator cables


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally is here, SC Butcher D-AM, Bashguard, Blackspire Stinger, 36t middle ring.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The last for now


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I bought the bike about 3 months ago, and just got the fork yesterday!


----------



## seventi14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bike and wheels last week, parts are all out of the parts bin. Need a new (longer) chain, trim the steerer and it's ready to rock.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Niner E.M.D.*

Just built. First ride was last night...


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

new seat and post, old ones were stock, post was bent and seat was torn


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mine...*

Reba RLT 120 29er:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

n/a


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

*2010 Breezer Thunder Pro, I love this bike *


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Awwwww yeaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Hill-Pumper said:


> Here is my latest project......


Now that's a good looking bike!!!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Set of Stan's wheels for my 29er


From Drop Box


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm accumulating parts for a new build. Plus some extra stuff I got cheap. Not sure if it'll go to the parts bin for a future build (for the wife) or what.

This is going to be my new SS commuter. Got some parts on order for it and will be shipping it off this week to a builder for mods and paint.



This I got cheap. A new build for the wife might just be in store. She was talking about 29ers last night, and some of the things she dislikes about her current bike (05 Specialized Rockhopper W's), so she's got the new bike bug.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

To be ss'd.


----------



## Modded_Mongoose (Jun 28, 2011)

X9 front/rear derailleurs, X0 shifters.


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The most amazing thing that i watched here is the levers , now its not difficult to stop the bike...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A couple of things came in the mail today...

Replacement ODI Bolts (lost *one* stinking bolt) from Universal Cycles









New bashguards to change over to a 'bash-which' configuration.

32T 104bcd Oval Cut BBG Outer Bashguard
32T 64bcd Superlight BBG Inner Bashguard









Next paycheck I'm going to order a 30t 104bcd chainring from Andersen Machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

New Tires


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

The best part is that it was made here in my home state.


----------



## joshmarkv (Sep 1, 2011)

^^^ Very awesome bike


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is what we called a complete bike...!
Awesome one..!


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

Niner Flattop Carbon Bar (replacing my Race Face Next SL 3/4 Rise)
Schwalbe 29"x2.25" Racing Ralph Evo w/ Snake Skin (replacing 29" Panaracer Rampage)
Hope Adjustable Seat Collar (ditched the matching bolt-on for adjustability)
2011 Avid Elixir CRs 185 Front & 160 Rear (replacing same size Juicy Sevens)
DT Swiss 9mm RWS w/ Aluminum Handle and caps to convert my Hope Pro2s (composite handles on both front and rear RWS stripped out, DT Swiss sent me replacements)


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

*Heres mine...*

RS Revelation 150mm fork for my VF2









2011 HX1 frame









White Bros Fluid 135mm fork for my HX2 29er









All within the last 2 months... hope that counts as recent..lol


----------



## AirricK11 (Apr 22, 2011)

nervous as hell, but gotta make the switch at some point!


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Friendly UPS man dropped off several large packages the other day.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

nice bike man


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

Mitycross 400


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice light ^^^ where does the battery mount?


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

Heres my new bike. Just got it last night, and iv already put 50 miles on it! love it


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> Nice light ^^^ where does the battery mount?


The 400 comes with a 3' battery extension cable so you can mount it with the supplied strap anywhere within 3.5'... I think most people including myself use the standard cable and mount the battery to the stem. The extension cable works great if you helmet mount it and want to put the battery in a backpack. Its a great light. I used a spare GoPro helmet strap and made a head band mount for it when I am in the desert camping. Very bright with a great beam spread.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Extreme comfort!!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Sette 31.6 seatpost. Put together a new rig but the seatpost I had with this diameter was only ~200mm long! Should be in the mail right now.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I havent gotten the pedals yet, still waiting. 
The helmet fits perfectly and i love the additional protection + ventilation... and cosmetics.
The fork is the most impressive part ive ever installed. Ive only used lower end shocks but the SID just tames the trail like nothing ive experienced.


----------



## CasinoKiD (Aug 19, 2004)

Here's mine...


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my order of purchase in the past month...

*2011 Trek Madone 4.7 SSL*
*Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 ACC (Clincher) 
*Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Plus (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* none
*Weight:* 18.03 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)

*2011 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL*
*Tires:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph #54-559 (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* Shimano PD-M985
*Weight:* 22.08 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)

*2012 Trek Madone 6.7 SSL*
*Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 9.0 (Clincher) 
*Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Hardcase (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* Shimano PD-M985
*Computer:* Bontrager Node 2 Digital Computer 
*Electronics:* Bontrager DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor 
*Weight:* 15.15 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)

Selling the Madone 4.7.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Good Lord! Can anyone say 'graphic overkill'??!? Nice rides, but they are about 11 on a scale of 1 - 10 in subtlety!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

JetTeach said:


> Stock photo...


I have those same bike mounts and I'm disappointed. Not in there intended purpose, but in the durability. They rusted in the first year!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/bontrager-rxl-mountain-shoe.jpg
Last year they're doing a low volume shoe so I picked up a pair on clearance. Awesome so far.


----------



## MikeyLXT (Aug 8, 2011)

Picked the trailer up for $125 on craigslist. Thing rides sweet and lil E loves it


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

ecub said:


> Here's my order of purchase in the past month...
> 
> *2011 Trek Madone 4.7 SSL*
> *Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 ACC (Clincher)
> ...


I need to change my underwear.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

DT Swiss EXM 150 fresh off the fedex van.


----------



## SilverStar07 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of these, this is a stock photo...


SS-


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

here is the new ride in my stable. 2011 Rumblefish 1. changing over to 1X10 next week. it rides like a beast. i am very happy with the bike so far. lol and before any one gets on me about the reflectors i hadnt had a chance to take them off yet.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

New RRs


----------



## chang1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

just bought me a new bike. trying to get back in shape. I swapped out the bar for a FSA and put on some ODI grips. so far im pleased. I'm going to change the fork here in the next 6 months. we are about to hit the rainy season so ill be on the road til it dries up. its good to be back in the saddle again!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

These puppies should be arriving in a few days. Preparing for my '07 Cannondale Prophet 5 that I'll be picking up in a few long weeks!


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

*vintage brooks on my 1985 fisher mt.tam*

picked this older leather brooks , from my local bike shop was in the bottom of a box of used seat s , threw it on my fisher mt.tam ,looks like it grew up on the bike . tin man


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

cycljunkie said:


> Reba RLT 120 29er:


And also this...


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

some new rims, changed the stock rims. Spank Subrosa EV0 30.


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

Its like Christmas in Sept.


----------



## xJO98 (Aug 23, 2011)

too lazy to click a pic but picked up some Bontrager XR3 tires (2.3 front, 2.1 rear) and Fox full fingered gloves


----------



## kwaldo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Sc blur lt c*

My dream bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

^ That is hot!!


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

New:

WTB Pure V saddle
180mm Alligator Windcutter Rotor
SRAM PC-870 chain
SRAM PG-850 cassette.

New DMR V12 pedals tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Picked the Trek Tag-a-long up last week for $70 on craigslist and picked the Trek T900 Tandem up yesterday for $300, again on craigslist. The bike is a 2009 and looks brand new. Family is loving it. About to start looking for some new saddles and a stem.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

^ Looks awesome, is it hard to handle?


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

So far, I have only had it on the road. I get less feedback from the tag-a-long on this compared to a normal single seat bike. Overall it does pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

wakebrdr, looks like you have created a bicycle station wagon with three row seating.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

deity dh saddle


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

My latest. Purple Yelli Screamy that I'm building as an X-mas present for girlfriend. Love the color and look of the frame.








Cranks for the build.


----------



## kishxrs (Jun 11, 2006)

*shuttle truck*


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

DMR V12's

Grip like crazy, best in silver as you can't see the wear :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*Andersen Machine 30t 104bcd Chainring*

Looky what came in the mail today!

Andersen Machine 30t 104bcd chainring. Unramped SS chainring for some delicious 1x8 action.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

This not my frame but the same color. Mine just got to the bike shop. He is going to ship it out to me tomorrow...too excited to wait to post a pic of my own frame. (mine has the kashima rp23)


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*My economical epic*

Suppose to be kind of hardtail'ish


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> Suppose to be kind of hardtail'ish


Jeff,

Did you ride it yet? How do you like it?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bought 2 so I can go 1x9 on my cyclocross bike


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Still collecting parts. Soon my friend, soon!! My 3 teenage daughters don't let me splurge much on my stuff....

They let me go riding up in Tahoe though, up here now!!!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> Still collecting parts. Soon my friend, soon!! My 3 teenage daughters don't let me splurge much on my stuff....
> 
> They let me go riding up in Tahoe though, up here now!!!


LUCKY! What trails have you been riding?

What else do you need for the spearfish?


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

20$ @ a police auction!
set of 2.25 tires for my 98'trek 7000


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

*A New Spoke!*

So I broke a spoke, and walked out of the shop with this... The second picture is my new Truing Stand!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

fox ranger shorts, fox reflex gloves and a cutter saddle...it was cheap on chainlove and i needed a new saddle haha


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

​


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

TraumaARNP said:


> View attachment 641614​


Now that looks interesting. Make/model?


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

marpilli said:


> Now that looks interesting. Make/model?


Knog 20 Tool my daughter picked up at the Navy Exchange in Rota. I don't think they're sold in the US yet, but can be found in some stores in the UK.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*2012 Salsa Mukluk*

Needs more blue...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

On-One Pompetamine frame



fork, Mungo mustache bars, and other bits


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dion said:


>


Love the 70s Kodak effect.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

*2011 Cannondale Trail SL 2*

Just picked this up a few weeks ago and I am loving it! Riding more than ever now. Even using it to commute back a forth to work a couple days a week just because I need any excuse to ride.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

new brakes and bars









MRP 2x guide










and the Chromag Fubar OSX bars are new too


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I picked me up a couple of little things*

2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er (size XXL) and an optic nerve destroying 1500 lumens worth of TSL-1500 Serfa Headlight system  First night ride ever and first official ride on a 29er! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

TraumaARNP said:


> Knog 20 Tool my daughter picked up at the Navy Exchange in Rota. I don't think they're sold in the US yet, but can be found in some stores in the UK.


I see a bottle opener. I approve. :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

SteveF said:


> Needs more blue...


I gotta try one of these . . . they look way to goofy to not be a blast.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

CDW escape pod.....


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

My new 2011 Trek Fuel EX 9. I love it!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

^ sweet bike!! Too many reflectors on there for me though.


----------



## FRANKENBIKE42 (Nov 24, 2008)

a chainguide bashguard action:


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

My last purchase. The pics are from the manufacturer's website.
More packs will be getting ordered in the very near future.:thumbsup:

Woody


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Blur LT Carbon. Bought off MTBR classified. got here last week.

Straight outta the box









And finished!


----------



## Mr. Eff (Aug 1, 2007)

woody.1 said:


> My last purchase. The pics are from the manufacturer's website.
> More packs will be getting ordered in the very near future.:thumbsup:
> 
> Woody


Woody, out of curiosity, where is that pack from?

UPDATE: Nevermind...figured it out...

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## wheres my GD (Sep 22, 2011)

Spicy 516 2011 (outlet)


----------



## wheres my GD (Sep 22, 2011)

canyon nerve xc 2010 (outlet)


----------



## burn (Jun 6, 2011)

Deity Cryptkeeper








With Deity Topsoil


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Twenty6 end caps. Look nice with existing etched ODI locks on the inner side of the grips with Chromags, X0 shifters, and XTR. Everything is quite spotty


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I broke the bank on these!


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

screampint said:


> My new bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Hudnut said:


> I broke the bank on these!


I know they are kind of trivial but they are also kind of trick. Who sells them? Schrader too?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

the label on the sidewall says these are forties but i think otherwise...but they're getting ridden far and hard today anyway...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

modifier said:


> I know they are kind of trivial but they are also kind of trick. Who sells them? Schrader too?


I know purelycustom does

here they are

Purely Custom Online Store - Schrader Valve Stem Caps and Schrader Spinner Valve Stem Caps - Custom Mountain Bicycle Accessories


----------



## Belgium24 (Sep 24, 2011)

my latest purchase


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Loaded AMXC 29er wheel set, ergo grips, bash guard (2x10 conversion), BlackOps platforms. All within the last month.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

11 gears in a box


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

modifier said:


> I know they are kind of trivial but they are also kind of trick. Who sells them? Schrader too?


Ebay, $3.99 shipped. there are a bunch on there


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

ehigh said:


> I know purelycustom does
> 
> here they are
> 
> Purely Custom Online Store - Schrader Valve Stem Caps and Schrader Spinner Valve Stem Caps - Custom Mountain Bicycle Accessories


Thanks. The schrader and the presta ones are cool. More bling for my addiction :thumbsup:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

This is a cool thread. Some stuff I haven't seen before. Those Loaded rims are nice looking along with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## BikePSU (Sep 8, 2011)

*2011 GF Xcalibur*

Loving the new 29er hardtail! My 26 just feels inadequate now.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

*Waiting on the new EMD 9*

Waiting on the frame.........


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

from the mtbr classifieds!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

modifier said:


> Thanks. The schrader and the presta ones are cool. More bling for my addiction :thumbsup:


no problem, I've been considering them for a little while myself. that website has a lot of blingy additions


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally replacing the stock rims and hubs. Kings and Flows.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

royal racing shorts

Royal Racing Mountain bike shorts by S.Mshots, on Flickr

and Odyssey bmx pedals that I will use as my commuting/downhillish pedal until i get nicer pedals for dh runs


Odyssey twisted bmx pedals by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

put ts together last week


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

'12 Iodine 3s for my '10 Remedy 9.9. Came out of the box at 1841g and are advertised at 1765g. Not too happy about that, but what are you gonna do. I guess that I'll email them and let them know their advertising is a bit off.

MTBP


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Those wheels are pretty sick. How much do a set of wheels like that run?


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Grabbed a set of ODI Ruffian lock-on grips.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Those wheels are pretty sick. How much do a set of wheels like that run?


I think that they're about $700-750


----------



## plumleej (Sep 21, 2011)

2005 Kona Stuff with upgrades, bought yesterday.


----------



## sqwill (Sep 25, 2011)

Cannondale F5 for 380 bucks. Almost brand new. I bought new pedals for it and make some custom grip ends out of aluminum. I don't really like how the ends came out so I might make a better looking set.


----------



## APIOQM (Apr 22, 2008)

MtnBoiler said:


> My new 2011 Trek Fuel EX 9. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 641774


Beauty


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

New Fox fork for the build. Wheels are in next week.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

^Nice!

Just got my goggles and gloves in today. Only got the bike on Monday so I'm hoping to get the essentials by Saturday for some exploratory riding.

Oakley O-Frame MX goggles and O-Sports Overload gloves:


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

it's bike related if i bought it for the sole purpose of being able to travel to different trails without using a ton of gas right? 

got rid of our HEMI jeep commander for this guy. hitch and rack installed this morning.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

Ordered one of these yesterday. 2012 model. 7-10 days..... :skep:


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

^ nice ^ Like the color


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Upgrading some stuff before I do some real riding.

Kali Amara helmet, Specialized Eskar rear and Butcher front with new tube, Planet Bike air pump. Looking into a FF helmet after I check out the local trails to see if one would be a good idea.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Aside from parts for my ss build, this:








$50 from CL.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Got me a brand new pair of these!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sqwill said:


> ...and make some custom grip ends out of aluminum. I don't really like how the ends came out so I might make a better looking set.


I think they look great. How did you make them?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

good bye hardrock, it's been fun but.......

picked up a new (on closeout) '09 GF HiFi Deluxe, i felt comfortable paying $1900 for it. Some may have got them cheaper but i'm more than happy with this bike for the component level and its agility at this price. this thing climbs and descends like nobodies business! man did i have a blast on our 10 mile ride today, so refreshing to have a proper FS setup on top of great components. Should have bought this first...lesson learned!

its a completely different animal than my hardrock in a good way. i feel like i could own anything you throw in front of me now. it took a few miles to get a feel for it but once i felt good i was FLYING out there. Looking forward to more seat time.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!

sorry for the crappy pic, im TDY and stuck in a dorm right now. ill get out tomorrow and get some outdoor pics. the paint on this thing is SICK! pearl/metallic


----------



## justa COG (Sep 11, 2008)

New ride


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Daaaaaaaaaayum!!

What frame is that?


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Waltah said:


> good bye hardrock, it's been fun but.......
> 
> picked up a new (on closeout) '09 GF HiFi Deluxe, i felt comfortable paying $1900 for it. Some may have got them cheaper but i'm more than happy with this bike for the component level and its agility at this price. this thing climbs and descends like nobodies business! man did i have a blast on our 10 mile ride today, so refreshing to have a proper FS setup on top of great components. Should have bought this first...lesson learned!
> 
> ...


That is quite an upgrade. Very nice bike. I am sure that you will really enjoy it. What size frame? The seat looks a little low, but maybe it is just the angle of the picture.


----------



## SByota (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmmm....hollowgrams. Not pictured XO shifter and rear D. XT cassette.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

2012 S-works Epic 29er


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> That is quite an upgrade. Very nice bike. I am sure that you will really enjoy it. What size frame? The seat looks a little low, but maybe it is just the angle of the picture.


thanks man, the seat probably looks low because the frame is a small and im 5'6", haha. my legs are almost fully extended on the downstroke with that seat height. right where i like it.

this bike is an absolute blast!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

justa COG said:


> New ride


Blacksheep fs ss... gotta dig it.

Needs a ti post to match.


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

*lynskey*










Light, smooth, and fast!


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bike related purchase? How about my first bike in 10yrs?


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

finally got my 1x10 setup on my bikes. here is some pictures from my rumblefish. e13 xcx-st chainguide. e13 chainring . xt cranks and ht pedals. cant wait to get some riding time in :thumbsup:


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*got a new hose*


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice the rocky mountain loks nice


----------



## JitsClimber (Sep 27, 2011)

Ventana El Salt Frame with a PUSH'd Fox shock. Just the start to my bike project.

(excuse the books... My wife is an english major...)


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

Salsa lip lock

Elixir CR


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Camber 29er


Camber 29 by jpottsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

MudX - AKA 80mm - Noir T30 10S


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Twinracer

Nice pictures. Do you have a secret stash of new M755s?

Tim


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

yes I do!


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Picked up new bars (Easton Havoc's in Orange)
New Bell (Incredibell Duet Brass Bell)
and a Blackburn Stainless Cage

Pics to come as soon as I get home


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Picked up this little Gem a couple weeks ago for $1,500.00. Crazy awesome deal...
Right place right time I guess, this thing is mint...Ditched the red Loaded post for a new Thomson Elite, and replaced the Stem with a shorter one, and also just bought brand new Avid Elixir R SL's with 185mm rotors for it and they should be here today...Replaced the tires with Panaracer Rampage 2.35 Front and Cedric Gracia 2.1 rear.


----------



## i14sports (Mar 17, 2009)

*Yes*

my new ride


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A pair of Kenda K-Rad 26x2.30 tires for my '92 Yukon and a pair of red Oury grips for my son's Gary Fisher Astro. :thumbsup:

I was thinking about buying the K-Rad 2.5's but wasn't sure they would fit. If it looks like I have clearance (after mounting these) maybe I'll order them, also...


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I love my Oury's such great grips. especially for the money


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just received these today


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Some rims and tires for the build.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

My slow process of building my bike continues...


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I got some GoPro goodness for cheap on eBay and a set of Maxxis High Rollers in 26x2.35.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

from mtbr classifieds! for a friend that wanted a shorter cockpit (and less saddle to bar drop). currently has a 0° 120mm stem. this is about a 90mm.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought this for my GF. Paid like 130 usd:


----------



## Fishingeek (Jun 20, 2010)

Upgraded the drivetrain on my 2010 Comp 29er Stumpy this weekend:

XTR crankset, front derailleur and pedals:










X0 rear derailleur and new cassette:










Chris King ceramic bottom bracket:










Next up a new wheel set...


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Fishingeek said:


>


slicks?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Another bike (so I can hang out with my 10 y.o. @ the local pump track)


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

*Cap*

Had a custom made headset cap to inspire me to continue to loose the weight and be less than 200lbs, (started at 266 im at 230) and to be off my meds by next year.


----------



## Fishingeek (Jun 20, 2010)

Good for you man!
I have a similar story. 
I got off the meds in February.
Love the cap.


----------



## Fishingeek (Jun 20, 2010)

The slicks are on for a charity bike ride around town. I actually do quite a bit of it and will have another wheel set loaded with them for cruising the bike paths.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

New pedals to match the semi-new bike.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

a bike is bike related no?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Mailman has goodies heading my way, but picked up a new bike Friday.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Continental Cyclocross tires 700x42C


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Snagged some used gold Azonic Outlaws off the Pinkbike Buy/sell for $210 shipped. I bought a rear axle for them from pricepoint and will be getting the front QR adapter from a friend tomorrow. No clue when they will be here; I haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm in no rush, my current wheels are fine, they just feel like I'm riding on cheese... sooo flexy.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice outlaws, Im getting ready to order a set of black ones myself.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Nice outlaws, Im getting ready to order a set of black ones myself.


Do it. A friend of mine has them and they are super strong. Good engagement in the hubs, and they are kinda loud, too


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been torn for weeks between the ano blue and the ano black. I emailed oneal today to see if there was any way to special order ano blue hubs on a black wheelset, otherwise ill be getting the black wheelset.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Those gold wheels look GOOOOOD!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

They are going on this:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

They'll set off that light blue for sure!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I got them to match the pedals


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Get a grip man. So far I'm liking these.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

*My latest purchase*

My latest purchase


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Picked up a set of these. Cambria matched H&R discount price that had been on sale 34 bucks shipped


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Also bought one of these. :thumbsup:
I got the bug even though season is almost over: 
No more spending!!:madman:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^I'm still jealous!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

CT3 said:


> Salsa lip lock
> 
> Elixir CR


what kind of grips are those?


----------



## bobman7 (May 13, 2005)

Most the items in this picture 
Still waiting on everything, but purchased.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

cman8 said:


> Also bought one of these. :thumbsup:
> I got the bug even though season is almost over:
> No more spending!!:madman:


did you get that off of chainlove? it was on there earlier today


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup. Couldnt pass it up at 49 bucks. I wanted an upgrade (and a little bigger) so lets see how it fits the bill. Anyone have any experience with this pack?


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

haha i thought about getting one too but decided not to since it is so close to the end of the season haha


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about it for like 5 minutes then decided to pull the trigger. I can always use it to board with too. Plus it makes a nice Christmas present from me to me.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just got me a new torque wrench . . . the Effetto Mariposa Guisti-whatever II. These are UBER expensive, and no way would I have bought it if I didn't have a 20% off coupon and a big store credit (REI). I must say though . . . this thing is NICE. Came with bits too, but I wanted to show the size of this thing. Its REALLY small.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

spadmike said:


> My latest purchase


Pump up that tire! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Just picked up my 2011 X-caliber last night  tomorrow she will go on her first ride :thumbsup:


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

5.10 Shoes, ZOIC Shorts, and Huck N' Roll Jersey


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hope Pro II Hub*


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

charmon2 said:


> My slow process of building my bike continues...


:thumbsup:
Just picked this baby up for $129  (the crankset)








SLX or XT/XTR rear der next, I can't wait for xmas so my gf can pick me up a new fork.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

ok its a stock photo, but I am picking this up from my LBS, it was one of the owners bike and its a good deal... couldnt pass it up!!


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

New bar, stem, and grips.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Picked up a set of these. Cambria matched H&R discount price that had been on sale 34 bucks shipped


I did the same! figured there had to be a set of mediums somewhere on the continent I could get at a good price! Loving Cambria bike.


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Got my new WTB dissent 2.5 front and 2.3 rear from the man in the brown truck today.

Can't beat $34 shipped for both!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

My first downhill bike. '07 Specialized Big Hit, should have it next weekend.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> My first downhill bike. '07 Specialized Big Hit, should have it next weekend.


you get that off pinkbike?? I have an 05 big hit and love it, have fun with it..:thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

armyguy said:


> you get that off pinkbike?? I have an 05 big hit and love it, have fun with it..:thumbsup:


Actually saw it in our local classifieds first, but then found it was also on pinkbike, yes 

Excited for it to arrive, thanks!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Brown truck guys just left.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Pedals and Shoes*

:rockon:


----------



## rnc_forever (Sep 27, 2011)

2012 Trek Marlin! Ride report after the weekend.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/finally-bought-one-trek-marlin-745474.html


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is my latest:


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

New stem & handlebar combo...


----------



## BillyMagnum (Sep 28, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> did you get that off of chainlove? it was on there earlier today


chainlove purchase as well...waiting on delivery! and got my giant xtc 29er 2 on layaway!


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

OO7 said:


> Just got me a new torque wrench . . . the Effetto Mariposa Guisti-whatever II. These are UBER expensive, and no way would I have bought it if I didn't have a 20% off coupon and a big store credit (REI). I must say though . . . this thing is NICE. Came with bits too, but I wanted to show the size of this thing. Its REALLY small.


Man I LOVE sweet specialty tools! I need one of those for my collection!:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Wheels should be here Wednesday. I forgot to mention another purchase... I got some chrome krusk pro clipless shoes along with some eggbeaters for my commuter.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

2008...


----------



## ACICAR (Apr 24, 2011)

My new Ibis Tranny


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, whats the purpose of the two piece frame on a hardtail?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Forgive my ignorance, whats the purpose of the two piece frame on a hardtail?


Tranny | Bikes | Ibis Cycles US


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^Blocked by my works websense, but thanks anyways.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> ^Blocked by my works websense, but thanks anyways.


Oh, its basically a way for them to adjust chainstay length for a SS as opposed to an EBB.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

ACICAR said:


> My new Ibis Tranny


Lucky ****.

Sweet bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

ACICAR said:


> My new Ibis Tranny


:thumbsup:
One of my favorite hardtails.


----------



## ACICAR (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you gays, the tranny is a really stiff HT and a very sweet ride, i have a mojo sl too (big fan of ibis), besides using it for a single speed, the purpose of the detachable rear triangle is for traveling, they say is possible to put the whole bike in a regular wheeled case, i haven't tried it yet!!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

from mtbr classifieds:


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

steiny said:


> Picked up my Madone 5.2 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. love it


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Sunline twisted waffle lock on grips for the new X Cal









Ebay mount for my camera


















and on the bike. 









Some nos Suntour X-press accushift shifters for a Schwinn Crisscross that I picked up a while back


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Today's purchase, new shorts!










Bontrager Satellite, nice and comfy.


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just ordered TruVativ Holzfeller Trials Crankset in Tree Fort Bikes Cranks (cat93) 
Nietz, i've got the same camera, can you post up a link to where you got it? thanks


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

just came in today.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

My new canyon nerve am7


Bike on Tour









cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

Coming onto summer in Oz and I realised that, although I love my clipless pedals, I hate walking in my shoes - result is a new pair of sandals!


----------



## tempest 91 (Oct 19, 2011)

new 26" super sonic pro touring rims and shin A\T tires sorry for the low light.


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

minh said:


> from mtbr classifieds:





OO7 said:


> Just got me a new torque wrench . . . the Effetto Mariposa Guisti-whatever II. These are UBER expensive, and no way would I have bought it if I didn't have a 20% off coupon and a big store credit (REI). I must say though . . . this thing is NICE. Came with bits too, but I wanted to show the size of this thing. Its REALLY small.





marcryan27 said:


> New stem & handlebar combo...


nice 1 mate...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Easton EC70.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

rbrandow said:


> Today's purchase, new shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just picked these up today in black. awesome shorts!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

My new (to me) lightly used 2006 Schwinn Rocket LTD.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

mtbr classifieds. takeoffs.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have one of these on the way: 2011 Giant Trance X3.
I will actually be selling everything off of it minus the frame, fork, seatpost, and wheels. So tell all your friends!








Specs: Trance X3 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

my new sadle n spost... 
i love it....
henge expert,ks i900


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

just picked this up today, craigslist, $200. 2007 Diamondback Response Sport, Marzocchi Bomber fork, bontrager bar and stem.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

*My new 'mistress'*

2012 Felt Nine Sport. On order.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

Getting geared up for some bikepacking:thumbsup:


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice purchases! everyone!!

I bought a new bike to throw about unlike my gary fisher hifi pro carbon 09. so i bought the lapierre zesty 314 2011

They are both awesome bikes!


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

photo of the updated secret arsenal.
it includes newly expropriated* weaponry for the pursuit of our noble and fair cause.










*exchanged for printed toilet paper


----------



## cooper05 (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Tires Maxxis Advantage 2.4*

These tires are awesome


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My wheels came today. Pics later!! They should lighten up my Kromo a lil bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

My new mavic's came in yesterday, along with a cog set so I can change gears when I want.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

New XT cassette for the Blur LT:



New XTR wheelset w/ Maxxis Crossmark UST rubber for the Mojo SL:


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Straight out of the box ! no more suspension for now,so i got an exotic rigid fork.1" with 265mm and what would be 10" of travel.Some spacers too and an extra RST 1" steerer for future upgrades...


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

My part in stimulating the economy!!!!!!!

Rock Shox Recon Gold RL and a Cane Creek headset..........those were the 2 remaining pieces of my build.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Got a few new farkles in today. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinsontiger (Nov 24, 2008)

*My new toy*

Bought the frame off of ebay and built it up from there


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

2011 Jamis Dragon 29 Sport in True Blue. Purchased last month.


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a killer deal on a Marzocchi 44 Mircro Ti fork and well... we all know how it goes... it was a 15mm through axle fork, so I just HAD to buy the wheel to go along with it! But seriously, I had to get a new wheel that would fit the 15mm since my previous fork was the standard 9mm skewer. The wheel is a Mavic Crossride; I got both the fork and wheel for $420 with shipping included.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

XT pedals for the Mojo SL:


----------



## klean (Dec 9, 2005)

Honey brown bartape to finish off my new fixie goingtworkbike :thumbsup:
[edit: sorry didn't realize how crappy my pic vas, new and improved phone pic:]


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

My New Frame!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*mmmm...carbon*

I saw these on Chainlove and couldn't pass them up. First carbon sole shoes and needless to say, I will only use carbon shoes in the future. First ride was amazing. Very impressed with the Mavic shoes.


----------



## ex-a-miner (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't post pictures yet.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This arrived yesterday. I don't need it but it makes changing bearings easier. And I always like tools.

Tim


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

So I was bored today and decided to go to my local bike shop to and pick a few things up for my SS Gary Fisher Superfly and my Superfly 100.

Picked up a set of Maxxis Maxxlite 29x2.0 tires for SS Superfly...One tire weighs 348g the other weighs 355grams.

I got the Rotor Q rings 23/33T to convert my Superfly 100 from a 3x9 to a 2x9.
I also got a KMC X9SL chain to replace my current one..KMC Chain weighs 265grams.

Also picked up 2 sets of Ritchey WCS Foam grips, which weigh 34grams per set with plugs...they are the best grips in my opinion I use them on all my bikes.

So needless to say my wallet got much lighter today, but so did my bikes so its all good


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

got a green one of these on the way.








got one of these for my current bike.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Latest bike purchases:

2011 Trek Fuel EX 5










Some new ODI Lock-Ons with my screen name etched on the clamps! That's a pimpin' LOL.


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

this thing came in the mail yesterday - still haven't taken her out yet though :thumbsup:


----------



## noobknoby (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats a killer deal, I picked up the same forks couple of months ago and paid a little more than what you paid for without the wheels. These forks handle well!



Tigerider said:


> Got a killer deal on a Marzocchi 44 Mircro Ti fork and well... we all know how it goes... it was a 15mm through axle fork, so I just HAD to buy the wheel to go along with it! But seriously, I had to get a new wheel that would fit the 15mm since my previous fork was the standard 9mm skewer. The wheel is a Mavic Crossride; I got both the fork and wheel for $420 with shipping included.:thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wombat said:


> This arrived yesterday. I don't need it but it makes changing bearings easier. And I always like tools.
> 
> Tim


Where'd ya get it? Looks like a good kit . . .


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I got it from a bike shop here in Australia. It was about US$115, which is a good price for Australia.

Tim


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

My latest toy, Intense Tazer


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

biss-ness said:


> My New Frame!


:thumbsup: beautiful!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

New tires for the whip/bike hauler.

Pirelli Pzero Nero - p245/45/zr19. :thumbsup:


----------



## MtnTopTiger (Nov 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

_alain_ said:


> My latest toy, Intense Tazer


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nice wide lens captured...i like it...


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hawk Racing Bottom Bracket*


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*Shimano SIS Shifter Cable Housing*

Nothing fancy but made a big difference.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my new wheels.










Link to webpage of this picture.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Bike light!


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its been a busy few weeks for my bike buys.
I got some new shoes- Pearl iZUMi Race MTB








New Bars- Easton Havoc's








New Bell- Incredibell Duet Brass Bell








New water bottle cage and Frame pump








Recovered saddle- Selle Italia SLR


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Eastern Pedals for my GFs older Trek. The bike was stolen 2 days after I put them on.










Blackmarket Lockdowns on my Cowan. Love these grips. I need to get lock on grips for my BMX now.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

A roadie.......to help out with my mtb fitness of course :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Built this up


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

road bike stuff.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

bought a Giant Reign, I'm diggin the silver saddle


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*New shoes and pedals for...*

New shoes and pedals. Wore the shoes today an they were great.










The pedals are waiting to be attached to this, which is on order.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Six Six One Recon Helmet


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Halo Hex Bolt Skewers...


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

My new ride. Pretty excited about this one!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*thermometer*










***


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ That thermometer is cool! Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by rbrandow
> _ ^^ That thermometer is cool! Can I ask where you found it? _


Stem Captain

***


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

scar said:


> ***


where did you get that go pro mount?? cool!!!


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Within the last couple weeks I have been nabbing up parts;

Just switched to ESI Chunky grips for my hardtail;








Love them. Surprisingly comfortable and unmatched feel.

Got some blacklabel graduate pedals for my ss/cruiser bike;









and bought a Recon Race and components for my budget Top-Fuel build;
















Build- Top Fuel 8 AL 21" frame, Deore Crank, Avid Elixir 5 brakes, XT RD, SLX FD, SLX 9spd Shifters, Bonty RL / DT 240S wheelset, misc Carbon Bonty cockpit parts.

..looking forward to getting this thing rolling next spring. should be a nice all-day XC cruiser for a pretty low total cost.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big and tall (Mar 11, 2010)

*my latest bike...*

Heres mine (hope I can get the pics to transfer)...big and tall


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> My new ride. Pretty excited about this one!


Mojo HD? Which build kit? Super nice bike, worth more than my car...

What does it weigh?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by boxedrn
> _where did you get that go pro mount?? cool!!! _


I built it. It is my bar light 










***


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

rbrandow said:


> ^^ That thermometer is cool! Can I ask where you found it?


Lol.. I was thinking the same thing with the go pro mount


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Orbea Rallon 50*

This was my anniversary gift from my wife


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Jagwire Ripcord housing, white. Feels like hydraulic brakes now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Got hit by a car, bent the front disc...so new discs front and rear (pretty sure the rear got bent in the accident too)










Taillight got pooched in the accident too, so I got some new lights:

My bright flashing/strobing bike ... upgraded after being hit by a car - YouTube


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

scar said:


> I built it. It is my bar light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Replaced rear tire with same brand. It works for me.


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## dr.lee.g (Oct 10, 2011)

My FIRST real bike!

It's nothing special, but I'm excited! Now if it will just quit raining for a bit...


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

A blue Salsa liplock seat clamp


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

2012 Reign.:thumbsup:


----------



## ajjaaron (Jun 2, 2008)

CB M19. Have Not had to use it yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

ajjaaron said:


> CB M19. Have Not had to use it yet.:thumbsup:


Nice. That's a very slick looking multi-tool.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Niterider 600 (helmet and bar)
Leg armor
Thudbuster ST to soften my EMD.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Waiting for this to arrive, Love my 5 year old dakine, but want this to compare;


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

matt sterbator said:


>


Defineatly some matt sterbating material right there


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

Funn Flatout handlebar, stem, grips and WTB Laser V Saddle


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Except with a double crank and some xtr mixed in.


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

Maxxis Larsen TT, read lots of good reviews on them, also read alot of bad reviews about them, was going to run them front and rear, but now i think i will only run them rear with a serfas krest in the front on my HT XC machine.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

I just bought a gopro HD helmet hero wide.

I'll send a video or picture of me using it soon when i get my chest mount!

Nice purchases everyone


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Rehuel said:


> This was my anniversary gift from my wife


Nice bike!

I bet you spent more time with the bike than your wife on the anniversatty day ha Have fun on the trails!

Yours Sincerely
Wayne


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

New bling for the Air 9!!
Yesterday, King No Thread Bling!!








Today, Thomson Bling!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

2007 model year or somewhere thereabouts light and motion stella for fifty bucks from rematch sports in san francisco. yes, battery, charger and all--and i've already done two fairly long night rides with it, no problem. i'll soon be purchasing a newer handlebar mount directly from L&M that doesn't move around so much as this system.

rematch sports like a consignment store for sporting goods...some folks just don't want to deal with selling stuff themselves...

Welcome - reMatch Sports


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Rehuel said:


> This was my anniversary gift from my wife


i hope to find a woman that loves ME that much before i can't ride anymore...


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

shekky said:


> i hope to find a woman that loves ME that much before i can't ride anymore...


They are nice! Mine bought me a 240/arch wheelset after I bought her an engagement ring!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

ajjaaron said:


> cb m19. Have not had to use it yet.:thumbsup:


nice!!!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

In May of 1997 I bought my 1st Mtn Bike, a Gary Fisher Mamba. 
Since then I've had several different bikes, and built them up from parts I've picked up here & there.

The crappy GF Mamba lead me to upgrade to a polished Alu Kinesis HT frame.
I blinged out the Kinesis with a ano blue RaceFace crank & a Manitou SX fork. Man was I stylin' 

The internet lead me to my 1st dualie, a Sunn Xchox & that lead to eBay & an Aeon Isis.
The Isis was my main bike for a long time, it even made it out to Fruita CO.

Once again eBay made me buy a Giant VT1 & that lead me to buy a 2006 Reign.

5 years later, the new bike bug bit again.
I test rode every dualie 29er & decided to buy this:
a 2011 Giant Reign 1, small wheels & all


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

That one is mine. I bought a size small red frame for my wife for Christmas.


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

Christmas started early this year... Sram X.O/X.9 2x10 drivetrain


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

(starting a sentence with "and" is a no-no, but) &#8230;and since I could buy an aluminum hardtail frame for under $70 (came to a few butthairs over $100 including tax and shipping), it seems high time to build up a highclimbing hardtail machine. I present to you, the Leader Cheapster:










In the process of transferring over components from another bike, although I will need to get a different headset as this one takes a mondo large in diameter type of headset.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> That one is mine. I bought a size small red frame for my wife for Christmas.


Ohh... lovely hydroformed tubing. Nice simple graphics. Is that the offset or centered frame?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Full XTR 2x10 Trail Groupset for my Nickel*


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr

BEFORE


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr

AFTER


Untitled by Jamie Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

26" w/ 15TA


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ranier said:


> Ohh... lovely hydroformed tubing. Nice simple graphics. Is that the offset or centered frame?


Offset. I have a Pugsley that I want to transfer the components over from to the 9:zero:7. Everything will transfer except for the seatpost.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Not a separate purchase, but part of my upgrade on my bike purchase that finally came in three weeks after taking delivery of my new bike. Too bad I can't get a matching stem (Overdrive 2 head tube)


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got a new saddle, it's a Selle Anatomica Titanico X. Got a 100 miles on it and it is the most comfortable saddle I've owned.:thumbsup:

Woody


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

New Pedals, Odyssey trail mix in white, I have these on all of my bikes its one of those if it ain't broke kind of things, they just work for me


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, just got negative repped for post of my new bits!!! I was neg repped and told that CK headsets are made by Cane Creek and Thomson bits are made by FSA. Really????

Wow, guess I wasted my money and should have just bought the other stuff!!?? LOL


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

2011 Giant Anthem w/ some upgrades


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Wow, just got negative repped for post of my new bits!!! I was neg repped and told that CK headsets are made by Cane Creek and Thomson bits are made by FSA. Really????
> 
> Wow, guess I wasted my money and should have just bought the other stuff!!??


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Nenbran said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Yeah. I just can't believe the stupidity...CK made by Cane Creek and Thomson by FSA...REEEEEAAALLLLLY!?!?!?! LMAO!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

scar said:


> I built it. It is my bar light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some really nice craftsmanship!!! Nice work!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Yeah. I just can't believe the stupidity...CK made by Cane Creek and Thomson by FSA...REEEEEAAALLLLLY!?!?!?! LMAO!!


 Dumbasses.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

jkirkpatri said:


> Not a separate purchase, but part of my upgrade on my bike purchase that finally came in three weeks after taking delivery of my new bike. Too bad I can't get a matching stem (Overdrive 2 head tube)


Nice pull!! Just got the setback version myself, love it!! Enjoy!!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Thanks! I tested a layback and decided that the straight post was going to work better for me on my bike. Unfortunately, the bike has been put away until spring, but I've got another purchase coming in the mail that will keep me preoccupied.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

My last purchase arrived Friday and then the Deity bar came today.


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Me and my baby! My new Mojo SL the night I got her home and then out on the trail:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

zerkmxl said:


> Me and my baby! My new Mojo SL the night I got her home and then out on the trail:


haha sweet bed pic!

list your bike specs. waaaay nice bike!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

slimphatty said:


> list your bike specs. waaaay nice bike!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Everything is still the stock SLX build with black links:
Fork:RockShox 2012 Revelation RLT, 15mm Maxle 140mm travel, Dual Air, Black.
Shock: 2012 Fox Float RP23 w/Geniune Kashima Coat and Adaptive Logic
Wheels: Ibis 3-in1 hubs & 480g 20mm ID rims
Tires: Specialized Ground Control / Fast Trak 2Bliss Ready
Brakes: Formula RX, 180mm Front Rotor, 160mm Rear Rotor
Cranks: Shimano SLX M66010, 42/32/24
Rear Derailleur: XT Shadow RD-M780 SGSL 10-Spd
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX M661-10
Shift Levers: Shimano SL-M660 SLX
Cassette: Shimano HG-74-10 11-36
Headset: Cane Creek 40.IS41/28.6
Handlebar: Ibis 31.8 AL-7075 T6 4 x 9 deg bend 660 mm wide 270g
Stem: Ibis 3D Forged 31.8 Bar/28.6 Steerer 7075 (70, 80, 90, 100, 110, 120, 130) 120g
Seatpost: Ibis 31.6 x 350 L, 7075 220g
Saddle: WTB Rocket-V

Only thing I'm thinking of changing is the seatpost with a KS I900R that I currently have on another bike. Oh, and setting the tires up tubeless. After a few more rides I'll see if I want to switch the tires all together.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

New cables and housing for winter bike


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

32 spokes for a wheel I'm building


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

What I have so far. Waiting on a few more items coming in soon from eBay and Cambria =)


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> What I have so far. Waiting on a few more items coming in soon from eBay and Cambria =)


Your elec outlet is a fire hazard!!!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

what kind of hubs are you using? 15mm thru axle? rotors?


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Bashwichlicious for the Trancy.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

You have to love the RideSFO Expo with all the deals you could find and haggle. Brand new Shimano MA-80 shoes with cleats and a set of used Shimano M520 pedals for 5 bucks!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Your elec outlet is a fire hazard!!!


Lol. I rarely use that outlet at all, just convenient when I do need the extra plugs.

What size is your Thomson stem? Looks pretty long compared to my 75mm.



slimphatty said:


> what kind of hubs are you using? 15mm thru axle? rotors?


Hope hubs (see the Hope Hoop boxes in the background ). Hope Hoops comes in the box with QR front and rear, but provides a 20mm TA conversion kit for the front. The rear will either be 12x142 or 12x135 depending on the frame I am looking for. Rotors are Hope 2-piece "floating" rotors.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Got this little nugget of neg rep!



Nenbran said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have one thing to say to this:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Purchased a while ago.


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

New Sidi Dragons


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> Lol. I rarely use that outlet at all, just convenient when I do need the extra plugs.
> 
> What size is your Thomson stem? Looks pretty long compared to my 75mm.
> 
> Hope hubs (see the Hope Hoop boxes in the background ). Hope Hoops comes in the box with QR front and rear, but provides a 20mm TA conversion kit for the front. The rear will either be 12x142 or 12x135 depending on the frame I am looking for. Rotors are Hope 2-piece "floating" rotors.


110mm with a 10 degree rise. I'm 6'3" and thought it would work well. But, it seems to push me pretty far forward on the front end. I'm thinking of going a tad shorter.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just got the frame and seatpost in a few days ago. pretty soon an official single speed kit will be outfitted instead of the cassette. just need some money to transfer and then im ordering it!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/a7d41297.jpg
[URL=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/2eee2552.jpg]







[/url]

Lots of stuff


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

2012 Trek EX8

I have no idea how I made it back to work and not out to the trails


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Rock shox tora $302 brand new $130 shipped.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Two more items came in today. Purchased both off of eBay for a great price; paid $68 shipped for the Thomson Masterpiece.


----------



## 08bigsur (Nov 11, 2011)

My new ride and new riding BOOTS.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

New saddle just showed up.


----------



## 08bigsur (Nov 11, 2011)

My new ride and new riding BOOTS.


----------



## 08bigsur (Nov 11, 2011)

My New HIFI Ride and new riding BOOTS.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ you are going to LOVE those RR's! Stock bonty tires, Ignitors, and now RR's for me. OEM tires were okay, Ignitors were way better, and RR's are way better than Ignitors! I ride hardpack trails, and on those trails, the RR' simply fly. They even work well in soft loamy soil.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thought I'd get 'em early incase you mofo's bought up all the stock and left me without when the frigid weather arrives. Gonna put these new shoes on the Jabberwocky when old man winter comes a-knockin' and starts sneezing.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I just finished building this up:


Love it! :thumbsup: I saw one just as obnoxious at the Decorah (Iowa) Night Shift race in 2010!


----------



## esp1818 (Apr 25, 2010)

2012 Trek Remedy 8







[/URL][/IMG]
First Ride


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

This badboy is for my new fat front El Mariachi. Words don't describe my excitement.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

Dann C said:


> This badboy is for my new fat front El Mariachi. Words don't describe my excitement.


cool was at bike store saw these

so what do people use these fat tire bikes for ?


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

bardynt said:


> cool was at bike store saw these
> 
> so what do people use these fat tire bikes for ?


They are primarily used for snow and mud biking.

Personally, I will be using it for some trails and commuting during the winter. Nebraska roads can get pretty rough during the winter and I don't own a car so I rely on bike for everything. Getting to school and work can be a little freaky on my 42mm tires sometimes. Plus it looks kick a**!


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

An early Christmas present for myself... Moots Gristle Zirkel with lots of goodies.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Decided to go full face. At least for the winter.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

New little Thomson bit....








And, a little something to take care of an unexpected event on the trail








Oh....and ordered a new Tang One 9 and Carbon fork!!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Decided to go full face. At least for the winter.


Man, wish I could do GoPro on my helmet but, on the Anthills, I pretty regularly smack my helmet on low branches. I know I would lose the camera first time out!!!:madman:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

2012 Shimano Deore BR-M596 brakes:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bronson 2.1 tcs up front, switched rear to a conti gravity pro 2.3, way less resistance then the specy and forte pisgah tires i had on before.
Also a forte pro mx saddle, I like it and it's not too heavy (252g), shorter stem, carbon spacers.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Top this!*

2012 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR 29er. Sorry, this is the best photo I could get indoors tonight.


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

New Enduro Expert Evo


----------



## xKALECx (Oct 23, 2011)

Blew a sidewall this weekend, so picking up another set of tires.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

leviathan rising


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

My "11 Yeti 575 Race build came in last week. and I added azonics 420 platforms and two rides
XT Dynastar 10 speed drive train. 
XT Brakes
Fox 32 150 Float 15mm thru 
rear 12 mm thru
RP 23 Boost
DT Swiss X1600 Wheels
Schwalbe Noby Nics 2.35s
Thompson Seat Post
Thompson Stem 90 mm w carbon spacers
WTB Rocket V Ti
Easton EC70 Low Rise
and Azonic 420 Platforms Red Anno


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

With the camera in that position, do you notice more shaking in the video?

Edit: Uhhhh . . . this was in response to the post BELOW this one . . . stupid forum clock.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Man, wish I could do GoPro on my helmet but, on the Anthills, I pretty regularly smack my helmet on low branches. I know I would lose the camera first time out!!!:madman:


I hear ya Andy. Thats why I moved it. I think the angle will be better too.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Frame and Fork*

New to me frame and fork in mint condition. New seat collar on order. Chain and rear shifter now fitted 

1x9 at the moment but will go 1x10. This thing is so quick.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

A new light.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Gary H said:


> I hear ya Andy. Thats why I moved it. I think the angle will be better too.


You should try a chest mount also.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Man, wish I could do GoPro on my helmet but, on the Anthills, I pretty regularly smack my helmet on low branches. I know I would lose the camera first time out!!!:madman:


I moved it Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm, my posts aint coming through.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I moved it Andy. :thumbsup:


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## dkmccandless (Oct 23, 2009)

*new bike*

Here's mine. Had it about a month. Only 5-6 rides so far. Definitely faster so far on this than my FS bike (which I plan to sell now). Tried to go with something understated!? Hope I don't regret going back to hardtail.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

dkmccandless said:


> Here's mine. Had it about a month. Only 5-6 rides so far. Definitely faster so far on this than my FS bike (which I plan to sell now). Tried to go with something understated!? Hope I don't regret going back to hardtail.


Nice!!! I'm actually looking for a Tang color fork for my One 9!!


----------



## INTENSER (Nov 24, 2011)

*my new bike*

Recently got this amazing m9. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

Finally ripped the soles out of my 11 year old Carnacs. Chainlove to the rescue.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Nice!!! I'm actually looking for a Tang color fork for my One 9!!


You can get them from your Niner dealer, they can order them from Niner.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

New pedals - Time ATAC XS Carbon


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Chris King SS Hub Set


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

ccs1676 said:


> Chris King SS Hub Set


That is my EXACT next purchase (w/15mm front QR)...VERY NICE!!!


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Stans Tubeless plus another set of HookWorms. The rotors and cassette are also new.

















-Chris


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

10x135 hub


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are my last two purchases- gone through two chains in a month's time!


----------



## esp1818 (Apr 25, 2010)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

esp1818 said:


> Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires


They look really good, please let us know how you get on with them as I was toying with the idea of running some when it gets icey/snowy...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

esp1818 said:


> Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires


Did you put these on a 2012 Trek Remedy 8 or Fuel EX?


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

....


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Not too exciting, but tasty.


----------



## esp1818 (Apr 25, 2010)

@Just J These tires work really well on snow, packed snow and ice, but you have to be careful when you ride on really smooth (glass like) ice. That is the only time I noticed a severe loss in traction. That said I really like them. Make sure to hunt around for good prices, as my LBS wanted $200 per tire and I found them at ChainReactionCycles for $70 per tire.

@hardtailkid I mounted these on my Remedy, as I no longer own the Fuel EX.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

esp1818 said:


> @Just J These tires work really well on snow, packed snow and ice, but you have to be careful when you ride on really smooth (glass like) ice. That is the only time I noticed a severe loss in traction. That said I really like them. Make sure to hunt around for good prices, as my LBS wanted $200 per tire and I found them at ChainReactionCycles for $70 per tire.
> 
> @hardtailkid I mounted these on my Remedy, as I no longer own the Fuel EX.


Thanks ESP. I'll check CRC out as my usual tyre supplier was a lot more expensive!


----------



## SLOboy (Apr 6, 2006)

I picked this up and took it out for its 3rd ride on the MTBR Thanksgiving ride in Los Gatos.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ That's awesome. I want a Spot belt drive myself, but I'd want to add a geared hub.


----------



## Stumpjumper26 (Nov 20, 2011)

2011 Specialized Crux Comp for cyclocross


----------



## Stumpjumper26 (Nov 20, 2011)

couldnt post pic yet, need more posts first


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

New SLX 10speed to replace the old worn out x9 on my 29er


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

New front fairing for my Yakima roof rack. Makes it nice and quiet. Use to howl at anything over 50mph.


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

My latest/first mt bike related item is my first bike!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Ordered earlier this month and the box finally arrived. Also picking up the shifters and chain from the postal office tomorrow.


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

this is my second post so I can't post pics yet...I got a new spoke because I broke one..bfd..two down, eight to go


----------



## TXBONE (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

Some cool bikes here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I picked up this Enduro Expert on Friday, and managed to get out for its first ride on Saturday morning.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Fresh from the postal office.


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

*New bars, stem and grips*

























in black


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

New handlebars: Sunline V1 OS in blue!









And a new front rotor: Alligator windcutter in blue, 180mm size


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

RatchAttack said:


> New SLX 10speed to replace the old worn out x9 on my 29er


solid upgrade, i love my SLX drivetrain


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

Picked up some 2.25 EVO Nobby Nics over at for ~$24 a piece and got some ODI Ruffian clamp on grips.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

anthonylokrn said:


> Ordered earlier this month and the box finally arrived. Also picking up the shifters and chain from the postal office tomorrow.


Cool, the Ardent makes a great front tire


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

shenny88 said:


> solid upgrade, i love my SLX drivetrain


thanks, should work alot better than the old (approx 5 years) worn out x9 I'm running now.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

New brakes - '12 Code R's

200 up front and 180 out back!










Super easy to set up! Insane braking power once you bed in the pads! Can't wait to hit up the downhill sections now


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Topeak DeFender RX rear fender for my SnowRider 2.0 (winter bike). Al ready had the Defender FX for front, and now as full protection against wet pants 

Fenders setup looks like as pictured in the pic below, but my SnowRider is way nicer then that GT XCR.

David


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

David C said:


> Topeak DeFender RX rear fender for my SnowRider 2.0 (winter bike). Al ready had the Defender FX for front, and now as full protection against wet pants
> 
> Fenders setup looks like as pictured in the pic below, but my SnowRider is way nicer then that GT XCR.
> 
> David


Do you have trouble with the rear tire hitting your fender? Every rear fender, seat post mounted fender i have tried has this problem! :madman: The last one i tried i was preloading for a jump and the rear tire locked up on the fender damn near throwing me overboard. So i gave up on a rear fender after that.. Maybe one that mounts to the rear triangle so it travels with the suspension? :idea: Any suggestions?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

hooverGiant said:


> Do you have trouble with the rear tire hitting your fender? Every rear fender, seat post mounted fender i have tried has this problem! :madman: The last one i tried i was preloading for a jump and the rear tire locked up on the fender damn near throwing me overboard. So i gave up on a rear fender after that.. Maybe one that mounts to the rear triangle so it travels with the suspension? :idea: Any suggestions?


First, many of them are adjustable to multiple points to match your wheel travel best by angle there and there. It can be hit by the rear tire in my case, but this will request a bottom out of the rear shock and even there, the fender will flex up instead of getting stuck. But this is an important issue to consider, you're right. We'll see how it goes. It's usually better to be used with sub 130mm rear travel and a long seat post to be able to clamp it high enough.

Second, I've tried a fixed fender to the rear triangle last winter. It did the job, but has 2 main issues. First one is tire clearance. I was running a 1.95 with nice knobs and I had very little clearance on the rods who held the fender in place, attached to the drop-outs of the triangle. Guess this could be addressed with a proper fender and set-up. Second issue is stiffness. My fender was bouncing all over the place, making a nice "clunk" sound at every drops and bumps. Never got stuck in the wheel though, but noise was kinda annoying for a winter commute, so figure it out on the trails . I guess using some stood fender material and very rigid rods would be better, but that's all I had last year. Neat looking btw. But keeps both your ass and bike dry, and more importantly, the suspension linkage and v-brake cable.

Pics of my SnowRider 1.0 last year and the version 2.0 this afternoon.

David


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Info on the pack? Ive been looking at new ones and I really like that one. (Plus it matches my bike lol)


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Biggest purchase in awhile...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Bought her a while ago. Still my latest purchase. We shredded Northstar, utah (Bearclaw Poppy) and some local stuff. Great bike, thanks Zink.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Info on the pack? Ive been looking at new ones and I really like that one. (Plus it matches my bike lol)


haven't tested yet, saving it for new season  however i was quite impressed how sturdy the bag is and overall the built quality is very good. there are some complains about the dakine bladder so might be replacing it in the future.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

RS Pike


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

New (old stock) 2008 Raleigh XXIX


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New Sektor Coil fork and Mavic Crosstrail wheelset:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cleansweep g3s 185/160 
New pads today

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

This










to go with these...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

SteveF said:


> New (old stock) 2008 Raleigh XXIX


Nice bike Steve. Looks an awful lot like Burchfield. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Race Face Turbine stem--it's hard to describe how sexy this looks!


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

brentos said:


> Biggest purchase in awhile...


Love it!!! Great purchase.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

No pics yet, but I ordered a 2012 Trek Remedy 9 today. They will send the order out on Monday. I am planning on replacing the 3x (trail) crankset with a 2x (race).


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> No pics yet, but I ordered a 2012 Trek Remedy 9 today. They will send the order out on Monday. I am planning on replacing the 3x (trail) crankset with a 2x (race).


Sick! I wish I had gone Remedy instead of Fuel (basically the same bike but Remedy has more shock travel up front)


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

2012 Niner Air9


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> No pics yet, but I ordered a 2012 Trek Remedy 9 today. They will send the order out on Monday. I am planning on replacing the 3x (trail) crankset with a 2x (race).


NICE JOB kid! How did you convince your mom to let you spend YOUR money that way?



GoingOffRoading said:


> Sick! I wish I had gone Remedy instead of Fuel (basically the same bike but Remedy has more shock travel up front)


Not quite the same bike. Different frame geometry and more suspension. I rode a Fuel Ex 9.7 also, and I can tell you there is a difference. That being said, the Fuel is a great bike and has plenty of suspension at 120mm for most riders.

MTBP


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

That Air9 is sick. Love the look of that bike, epsecially in that color.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

new wheel set and fork...


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

My 2011 Yeti 575 with 2012 Kashima forks and shocks. Got a screaming deal from Huck N Roll for 2150 out the door!


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

My winter tires arrived today: Schwalbe Dirty Dan for the tacky trails.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> NICE JOB kid! How did you convince your mom to let you spend YOUR money that way?
> 
> MTBP


 I got her at the right time when she was in a bad mood and she just said something to the extent of "You know what?! I don't care. Waste your money on a bike." I decided right then that I wasn't going to waste any time.

So that's what I did.

:thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally setup tubeless:


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Thomson Seat post binder, Planet Bike tail light!!!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My latest bike related purchase comes in today.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> Finally setup tubeless:


Nice - congrats!!! (There's that scary outlet in the background!!!)


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Nice - congrats!!! (There's that scary outlet in the background!!!)


Lol thanks Andy.

You're the second person to mention the outlet haha. Only a tower fan is actually connected, the black cables are actually unplugged at the other end.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Dont hate me! I still have my 2011 Reign


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Deity saddle
Hope QR seat post clamp
Blue ODI lockjaw clamps
Maxxis Holy Rollers 2.4"


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my Remedy. And a crappy pic of it. I'm riding it to the shop tomorrow and Sunday to get the suspension dialed in.


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

New Saddle:


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Stan's Crest wheels, Maxxis Ikon tires, and of course finally running a tubeless setup...


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Club ride Jerey









DJ bike Ill probably only use few times


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

the_owl said:


> DJ bike Ill probably only use few times


At least your honest with yourself! :thumbsup:

I'd probably really dig a DJ bike too, but I too would never use it . . .


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

2011 Trek District Belt


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

tyrone.minton said:


> 2011 Trek District Belt


Great choice!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

tyrone.minton said:


> 2011 trek district belt


nice!!!!!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

OO7 said:


> At least your honest with yourself! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd probably really dig a DJ bike too, but I too would never use it . . .


Another reason I kept my BMX DJ bike ive had for years. Plus its solid and not worth enough to warrant me getting rid of it.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

New 38/24 X0 2x10 chainring with guard!


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

A new era begins:


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Three purchases, ended up not using the granny ring bash guard due to chainstay clearance issues.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Where do I pick up some of those anodized blue grills for my stove to?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I finally retired my old, exhausted Hayes Mags and got a set of Saints. The arthritis in my fingers can't thank me enough.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shock pump, and new fork.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Straitline De Facto's. Pretty excited to try these meat grinders out next season! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Shock pump, and new fork.


Very nice, I have a Velvet RL on its way for my Yukon.


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Ill play. 2010 Trek EX7

A while back some new Eggbeater 3s.


In the last few weeks. Sram 990 cassette, 991 cross step chain, Sram X9 derailleur.




Oh and i installed the Jagwire ripcord DIY derailleur kit in blue. What a difference that made! No resistance at all. Crazy smooth shifting.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

No picture of the actual gloves yet but just ordered these...


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

hooverGiant said:


> Straitline De Facto's. Pretty excited to try these meat grinders out next season! :thumbsup:


You'll love the pedals! I have a pair in black and man do they stick well.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

No actual pictures, but just won it off of ebay!

RockShox Revelation World Cup Dual-air/150MM/Carbon tapered/20mm!


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

*2012 Fox RP23 Kahima*

Just got this today and going to put it on tonight. It's replacing a 2011 Fox Float R.
I hope its worth it


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

christmas came early, girlfriend bought me a new set of xt brakes


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Got this around Thanksgiving, then got some Azonic pedals and then threw out my back. I have only three rides on it, hope to be riding by XMAS. Cheers!


----------



## GRANT191 (Aug 23, 2011)

blackburn mammoth carbon pump and a new shock pump also


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

new computer, Bontrager node 2


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Nodes are awesome.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Kind of miss my old Trek Radar. Visited home and took a look at my first non-Wal-mart bike and found it not working. Popped a new batt in and no go. Sad... I went a year without a computer on any of the bikes I rode and actually just put one on my main bike a few days ago and put 70 miles on it already. I like how it encourages me to keep my average speed up and made me try to push my max speed too. Got 13.9 mph avs over 1h 30m, which surprised me (I was expecting lower). Also got 31.4 max without even trying, 34.9 with a little effort, and 39.1 from spinning out my top gear (42x11) on a slight downhill fireroad. Don't know why I went so long without one. It makes solo rides a lot more interesting. Maybe cause I always had friends to ride with, but now it's the season that there's not many opportunities to do so.

That Bontrager looks kind of slick. I went with a cheaper Niterider Rebel 8.0 ($50 shipped from HucknRoll), but then looked up the reviews here and I'm a bit worried, since it has mostly bad reviews about it going into sleep mode and not "waking back up". Works fine for me so far.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Well to sum up first i got these:










Then this:










Finally this:










AND went from this:










To this:



















That´s what i like to call UPGRADE *


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

GT ! Nice upgrades


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

Sram x.7 2x10 crankset with a GXP bottom bracket. 28/42 rings on it. Got a few more pieces of a drivetrain upgrade on the way. I'll post those up when I get them.:thumbsup:


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Had a few spare parts in the garage, so I bought this to go with them:










Which eventually turned into this:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Ordered my XT 2x10 crankset last night. I have nooooo clue why Trek would even consider putting a triple on a Remedy??? You don't need the granny ring with an 11-36 cassette, and you sure as hell don't need the 42t noob ring. (Noob = someone who doesn't know how to ride with a decent cadence)


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

Its time to get off the old hardtail so here it lies in all its beauty waiting on the frame

Frame: SC Nomad Carbon...mmmm


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I Merrychristmassed myself... price was stupidcheap, and too good to pass up.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Just delivered this morning.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Surly 22t cog*


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Now that I actually have a pic, here is my 2012 Trek Remedy 9.


----------



## spintheblackcircle (May 19, 2011)

*New Hammer*

Can't wait for next race season!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Revelation World Cup Dual-Air / 150MM / 20MM Maxle:


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bought this stuff for my superfly 100

Nite Rider 600 lumen light

Maxxis Beaver 29x2.0 (520g)

Schwable Racing Ralph 29x2.25 (605g)

and the only thing I care about lol

Carver Titanium Rotors 160mm only 55grams each

And ofcourse I had to get the titanium bolts to mount them


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Early Xmas gift... I'm so happy!!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

SRAM X.O XG-1080 11-36t
Straitline AMP Pedals

Both a work of art.


----------



## esp1818 (Apr 25, 2010)

Syncros Meathook Pedals


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

New wheels! (Guess I can't post a pix though).
Stan's ZTR Arch 29er rims
DT Swiss 240 6 bolt hubs


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Love the warning sticker on those syncros! ^^^ :lol:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Went out for a ride with a cheap replacement skewer. Came home and, JensonSantaUSA brought me a present early to help replace the original broken skewer. Thanks Santa


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

some new titec j bars, and an FSA-xc290 wheelset for the SS


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Twenty6 Prerunner Ti axle platform pedals, fresh from Twenty6.










Weighs in at 314g, since they beefed it up in the newer version. Older Ti Prerunners were 264g, but the tapped holes for the pins were not holding up. Newer Predator pedals weigh 310g for Ti and 390g for Cro-mo.










They'll be replacing a set of Sunline V-1s, which weigh in at 595g (estimated without the layer of muck on them) for the pair. These will be going to another bike, since I love their grip and their reliability. They're just really heavy and they're not red!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Got these earlier in the week, early gift to myself. Mavic EN521 rims, Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs, Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35 tires. Can't wait to get them on my bike!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I played around on Ebay a couple weeks ago and ended up with all this loot. Damn Ebay.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, what exactly is that splayed out pipe for?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It's a head set rocket used for removing headsets


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Santa !


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*A can of EZ Off, some rags, polishing compound....*

... and a new roll of bar tape.

Before:



After:



I love silver parts. :thumbsup:

I also purchased some spoke nipples ($1.75 at the LBS) and re-used an old rim a friend gave me to rebuild my front wheel after this:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*strait line?*



anthonylokrn said:


> SRAM X.O XG-1080 11-36t
> Straitline AMP Pedals
> 
> Both a work of art.


No wonder people today can't spell.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mojo SL-R #164*










Looks like good weather coming up for the weekend, I'll be riding Gooseberry, Little Creek, etc. Can't wait, my first ride was in the snow.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Those mojo's are so f-ing sexy.


----------



## Blastard (Mar 27, 2008)

1.Enve AM wheel set with Chris King Hubs 
2.XTR Trail brakes
3.Fox Talas Fork
4 Enve stem and AM Bar.

Pics will follow. I pick it up this week.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

I picked up a 2011 Commencal Supreme 6 to build up for a bike that can go to the nearby(3-5hrs drive) resorts to ride next season. As it sets it is a partial mock up with some changes in mind.








Bars to be changed to a lower rise. 
Tires to something more aggressive not sure what yet
Fork possibly to a 170-180mm single crown. (current 2004 Boxxer WC)
Still need to a few other odds and ends but they will come..LOL

Should be fun to ride ... might have to hang the Chumba VF2 up in place of this....


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Garmin Edge 800.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Going to give clipless a try after riding flats all my life. I also have a nice new pair of riding shoes to go with these and some older Shimano SPDs to try out.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^I have these on my Dummy and really like them.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

New Kool-Stop cartridge V-brake pads. Had some dry noise in the back, so took out the pads, clean them and they were full of metal debris. The rim was also rough, so I sand down the rim, went to the only bike store in town that was open on the boxing day (luckily). I tried them today, but they still need to be broken. Hope to be soon, because MTB in the snow without rear brake power and no front brake using (not to crash lol), it gets a bit fast.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Technically I didn't buy it as it was a gift for Christmas from my wife  CycleOps Fluid 2 trainer, CycleOps wheel block, the michelin country rock and a bike thong (not pictured) gave it a short ride this afternoon and I think I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

turn the trainer out a bit so it isnt compressing the tire so much and it won't wear either down so fast :thumbsup:


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

apat13 said:


> turn the trainer out a bit so it isnt compressing the tire so much and it won't wear either down so fast :thumbsup:


It felt like any less and the tire would slip some when I pedaled hard :???: I gave it one turn from there and that's where it ended up and no more slipping, is there a trick that I am missing? this is my first experience with a trainer so any tips would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

if you pedal smoothly it will not slip....if it does, it means your are getting choppy. The flywheel should be dialed until it is just touching the tire then maybe a quarter turn more. If you control your pedal stroke to reduce slipping it will help you maintain cadence on the trail, and will also greatly reduce wear on both the trainer and the tire. I would also recommend inflating your tire to close to maximum pressure. Good luck with the trainer!


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

*New second Hand forks*

Got these Totems to replace my old Jr T's.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

my bmx has been getting more attention lately so i figured some upgrades were in order ;] i got new rims, sprocket, pedals, and grips.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*New Bash*

To replace the destroyed one....


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I ordered some ODI Crosstrainer grips and Straitline Amp pedals today for my Remedy. I still want to pick up a Haven stem and possibly a bar. I don't buy online, either. Nothing beats your local bike shop.


Moonneeyyyy pit!!!


----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

Lots of drool-worthy stuff!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Replacement pads for my Avid Elixir CR's and a RaceFace 36T ring to swap on for my 2x9 on my Camber.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nietz said:


> It felt like any less and the tire would slip some when I pedaled hard :???: I gave it one turn from there and that's where it ended up and no more slipping, is there a trick that I am missing? this is my first experience with a trainer so any tips would be appreciated :thumbsup:


I had a similar problem with that tire on my trainer. I replaced the tire with a true slick and havent looked back. It also made the whole process much more quiet with no gaps in the tread.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## MC357 (Jun 9, 2011)

how is the compared to a go pro?


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

MC357 said:


> how is the compared to a go pro?


I have a gopro, personally theres not much difference BUT it may be worth comparing to the new "gopro II"


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wheels and Tires


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

New vehicle reguired a new rack. Lucky me 









Change of plans! Its gone, used it today on my 29er and bike feel off! Does not sit in there right. It is not made for a 29er, LBS said it would work. I am pissed off! I knew better to use it cause it did not sit right in it but did anyway. So I have some damaged to my bike now. :madmax:


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

elcaro1101 said:


> I had a similar problem with that tire on my trainer. I replaced the tire with a true slick and havent looked back. It also made the whole process much more quiet with no gaps in the tread.


Literally just came from the LBS where I ordered a Bontrager SR1 slick  I was there because the head on the trainer (I call it a head its the part with the fluid in it) had a wobble that was causing a vibration, home with the new trainer and the slick on order


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Since a scrape on my arm resulted in a 1000 dollar doctor bill from digging out a tiny piece of wood I decided to splurge on some 661 elbow and knee pads, alpine gloves, and a sette multi tool with chain tool to replace my trusty chinese one  also picked up a Sette hydration pack which price point had a screaming deal on as well. 







Props to Huck & Roll and Price point for shipping the goods in a quick manner many thanks!!!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

MC357 said:


> how is the compared to a go pro?


I will compare if i get a chance, my buddy had a GoPro Hero.

I got the ContourHD because it was only $125, and the shape seemed to make more sense to me. Im willing to bet theyre both good, which is why i bought the one that was currently a better deal.
Im not a tech nerd, im just excited to document my rides into some (poorly edited im sure) videos.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hot Tamale*

It's on the way...


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

nos mag 21's 
Can't bring myself to cut the steerer though!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

When you order even more stuff, before the parts you last ordered have even come in yet. 



Easton Haven 55mm stem and Haven Carbon bar are now on the way.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> When you order even more stuff, before the parts you last ordered have even come in yet.
> 
> Easton Haven 55mm stem and Haven Carbon bar are now on the way.


+1 from another fan of Easton Haven stuff.

Easton should really market their stuff better. Their material tech seems to be the most advanced out of all the brands I've researched. I trust their stuff to be super reliable.

That said, I still went for Enve DH riser and a Point1 stem, since I prefer US made, wanted a wider bar, and a 50mm stem suitable for wide bars.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> +1 from another fan of Easton Haven stuff.
> 
> Easton should really market their stuff better. Their material tech seems to be the most advanced out of all the brands I've researched. I trust their stuff to be super reliable.
> 
> That said, I still went for Enve DH riser and a Point1 stem, since I prefer US made, wanted a wider bar, and a 50mm stem suitable for wide bars.


 Their stem looked really nice and I just figured "it's Christmas time, kinda" so I got the Haven bar as well. My Remedy should lose a fair bit of weight :drumroll:


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Going from flats to these..................go big, pedal harder or go home right.............I'm going to end up in the hospital I know it!


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got these a few days ago... Waiting for my new new raceface turbine stem and ODI rogue grips before I install them. So far I think I'm going to like them ALOT, the quality and feel is top notch.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Tune Gum Gum expander and a few lightweight KCNC spacers.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow. I'm seriously impressed at the lengths KCNC goes to save weight. Machining out unnecessary weight from spacers to save grams and a logo to show you're a proud weight weenie. I don't want to know how much they cost though.

I see that Gum Gum is the replacement for a star nut for carbon steerers. 9g, eh. I see a Scott expander plug is 36g. Wow, weight weenies surprise me some times. That's actually some decent weight savings for virtually no performance trade off. I don't want to know what that costs either though.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> Wow. I'm seriously impressed at the lengths KCNC goes to save weight. Machining out unnecessary weight from spacers to save grams and a logo to show you're a proud weight weenie. I don't want to know how much they cost though.
> 
> I see that Gum Gum is the replacement for a star nut for carbon steerers. What would you normally use for carbon steerers other than this?


Price wise is not too bad for a nicely machined spacer. The 2mm spacer is less than 1g so my scale couldn't even register it.

<1g (2mm) - $3
2.5g (5mm) - $3
5g (10mm) - $4
10g (20mm) - $4

The Gum Gum is indeed a replacement for a star nut for carbon steerers (only 9g) and is only $17. There are a few other expanders like the Extralite Ultrastar (6g) but costs $40...ouch.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea. That's pretty inexpensive, compared to what you pay for normal ones. I actually saw the prices on Fairwheel when I looked them up.

What fork? RockShox Revelation WC? I'm thinking about trying to find a Lefty to demo on a real trail.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> Yea. That's pretty inexpensive, compared to what you pay for normal ones. I actually saw the prices on Fairwheel when I looked them up.
> 
> What fork? RockShox Revelation WC? I'm thinking about trying to find a Lefty to demo on a real trail.


Sure is the Revelation WC. Took a long time for me to locate a 20mm maxle...and only paid $624 shipped. 150MM Dual-air comes in at 1641g with 20mmQR uncut.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

New feet.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

asa572 said:


> nos mag 21's
> Can't bring myself to cut the steerer though!


Then don't. I don't cut them all the way any more like in the old days. I leave at least an inch. I tend to want to move things around and it really sucks if the steertube is too short for a frame.

I bought 2 old AMP forks a bit ago which came with 5 steertubes and they were all too short. I had one made and fortunately found a generic 1" on the shelf at the LBS. In the old days finding stuff like that was common place but these days it's almost unheard of. I'm talking about extra parts at the LBS in general not 1".


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> New feet.


Ha, I got those for Christmas! How are you liking them? What pedals are you using with them?

I've been using them with some Time ATAC ROC's, but I don't think they're the best pedal to use with those shoes. It's hard to unclip sometimes. I think the tread on the shoes sits too tight with the platform on the pedals. I've tilted the cleats at more of an angle to make it easier to get out. This especially sucked since I'm just starting out with clipless pedals. One of the falls cost me a seat. (Bent seat rails.)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

m785








180/160








Ergon gx1


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

LOL I just bought those exact same brakes...going to pick up the bike tomorrow and test them out.

Tried the ergos on my SS and wasn't a fan. I like being able to wrap my fingers around the bar when powering out of the saddle.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

New Ring









New Bar









New Grips









New Clamp









And new Green Purely Custom bottle cage (but it hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Custom packs


----------



## SilverStar07 (Jun 3, 2010)

I didn't buy these but Santa put them in my Stocking. I know they are for my Road bike but the Mt. Bike stuff I bought went to my dad for Christmas, he just bought a new Mt. Bike that needs some goodies.



SS-


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

GoPro HD, Niterider, and Black Flag Pro 29 wheels. First brand-new bike stuff in the last few years...I always buy used, always. So having new shiny toys is pretty exciting!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

So many parts within the last few months! I will just show everything installed!

36 Float-replaced Van.
Atomlab Pimplite AM wheelset w/3.35 Nevs-replaced Mavic XC wheels.
Elixir CRs with 203mm Hope rotors-replaced Hayes stroker
MRP bash with Blackspire stinger
Renthal Fatbar at 31"
Thomson 50mm stem
Black Ops platforms
Ti-coil...:thumbsup:


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

As a Iive in Venezuela (and everything is so expensive over here) I just got home from Miami, Fl and brought this with me.

Kyle Straight Knee Pads.
Teva Links
Fox Gloves
Contiental Trail King 2.2
Specialized Purgatory SWorks
Cane Creek 40 Headset (replace the shitty 10 series in the butcher)
stans sealant
Grips
Shimano XT 2012 Brakes 
Shimano 203 Rotor


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

mello151 said:


> Ha, I got those for Christmas! How are you liking them? What pedals are you using with them?
> 
> I've been using them with some Time ATAC ROC's, but I don't think they're the best pedal to use with those shoes. It's hard to unclip sometimes. I think the tread on the shoes sits too tight with the platform on the pedals. I've tilted the cleats at more of an angle to make it easier to get out. This especially sucked since I'm just starting out with clipless pedals. One of the falls cost me a seat. (Bent seat rails.)


I have Shimano SPD Multi's, you can escape either direction with a twist of your heal. Works great for me, fewer crashes. I'm breaking the new cleats in. They seem a little sticky. I left the old cleats in my Bontrager shoes and put the booties on the shoes. Now I don't have hassle with pulling the booties on and off. If it's wet and cold, on go the Bontrager's, if it's dry out and above freezing on go the Shimano's. The Shimano's are much more comfortable than my old shoes.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Now have all the parts for my build...just waiting on the frame.

Specialized Command Post Blacklite 31.6 x 100mm travel
Specialized Henge Expert 143mm


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Going to build it up light but tough enough to tackle Breck 100


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Wheels and Tires


which bike stand is the one you are using


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/five-ten-freerider-zebra-shoes.jpg


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Got a new Manitou R-7 fork and a new Chris King headset.
Last on my list is XT cranks or an old Race-face crank ano red.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## almeister (Feb 16, 2011)

*Look what the mailman brought today.*

Now I can finish putting my bike together. :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nvm.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

almeister said:


> Now I can finish putting my bike together. :thumbsup:


Idk why, but I feel pretty jealous right now... 

Btw, DIY studding tomorrow


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Bought a Bontrager SR1 slick to use on my trainer.


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

*my lastest bike purchases*

my best bike ever 2009 specialized sx trail 1








and my second best bike ever 2007 stumpjumper


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Varaxis said:


> ...I still went for Enve DH riser and a Point1 stem, since I prefer US made...


Unfortunately, while still a nice bar, the Enve is not US-made. If you e-mail them about it, they give you a bunch of blah-blah about how strict the QC is, but in the end, they don't make it themselves. AFAIK, the rims and frame pieces are the only things they actually make.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

New handlebar and tires for 2012 :thumbsup:

Haven't shorted the bar yet, but I fear 31" may be a bit wide for trail use..


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Try 30" and go down from there! Thats where I stopped and love it!


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*The beginning of*

my 1x10 conversion.....getting closer. might actually happen sometime next week.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Try 30" and go down from there! Thats where I stopped and love it!


That's also why I didn't get the AM version. 
Sadly it might take a while before I get to ride it as I'm currently doing my yearly full service with all the bells and whistles it could possibly contain. But it keeps it all runnin' smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## Kduce (Sep 24, 2011)

I picked up both these frames today. Fetish Fixation DH frame and a Fetish Obsession DJ frame. Instead of starting my first build I'm starting 2 builds at once.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

so lucky


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cause I just broke mine


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Loaded AMX wheelset...








Teva Links Shoes....








Be here next week!:thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Wished they made those Teva Links in all black... =(


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

anthonylokrn said:


> Wished they made those Teva Links in all black... =(


They do make the Teva Pinner also... It's the same shoe without the waterproof protection and armor. It does cost less too.
Men's Pinner Shoe by Teva® | Bike-Inspired Shoe


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Everyday








Race/hot

Best kept secret in mountain biking


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the only one


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

New saddle, fresh from the island of the Philippines... Hehehe


----------



## Thien (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

thanks to an Amazon tip from a Norcal forum member a couple of weeks ago:

Contour Roam


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Seems a shame to get one of these:










dirty on a mountain bike


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

marcryan27 said:


> New saddle, fresh from the island of the Philippines... Hehehe


Manny "PAC-MAN" would be proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Paul hubs, Velocity p-35 rims


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

marcryan27 said:


> New saddle, fresh from the island of the Philippines... Hehehe


Dooode, where/how do I get one?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Maxxis Minion EXO 3c(front) & Advantage MaxPro(rear)*

My daughter making sure theyre seated....


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Nothreadset*

Chris King...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tigerider said:


> Sram x.7 2x10 crankset with a GXP bottom bracket. 28/42 rings on it. Got a few more pieces of a drivetrain upgrade on the way. I'll post those up when I get them.:thumbsup:


I have this in 39/26 and I love it... Run it with X0 rear DR and looking to put the new sram x guide on it...


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Havens*

And 20mm lowers for the Reba.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

New eyes.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Haven stem in 55mm for my Blur TRc:


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

2 Crud catcher front fenders, Planet bike Trippy grips for a project bike that I have, a pair of Castelli knee warmers and a pair of WTB Graffiti SF 2.2 tires (which I didn't get a picture of. :thumbsup:


----------



## KBIZZLE (Apr 19, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> New eyes.


Very Nice! I picked up the 808-E for my helmet and the 816-E (1800 lumens) for the bars. Looking forward to using 'em!:thumbsup:


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

Tifosi Slip...


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Trying to help "the boys" out.....


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

KBIZZLE said:


> Very Nice! I picked up the 808-E for my helmet and the 816-E (1800 lumens) for the bars. Looking forward to using 'em!:thumbsup:


You can't beat the price. More lumens per dollar.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

a little something for my 8 speed and a little something for my 9 speed and a little something for my road bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^ Whoa Mama !

Look at those 11-36 air humping cogs


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

11-36? no way, those are 8 speed 11-32 and 26/40 rings for the 26er. To bad no one makes a high quality 8 speed cassette anymore


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

How about all of this:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

My new Blur TRC, Specialized Blacklite dropper, and Fox Float 140.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Picked up these grips from www.dealextreme.com that look eerily similar to Ergon's, except they were only $17. Makes me wonder if these are crap or if Ergon's are just overpriced. Either way for that price I'm gonna give them a shot. The grip material feels pretty tacky and soft on my bare hands but I haven't had a chance to really put them to the test. One thing I do like about them over the Ergon's is that the palm part of the grip has a little flex in it since it is all the same compound.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

*Installed*

Got that Hot Tamale on the bike and the ride is incredible compared to the White Brothers fork it replaced.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Road bike stuff, but what the heck....

Upgraded my 85 Trek 760 with a 10 sp drivetrain. Got used Campy shifters, wheels, rear D, Mavic brakes and other bits and pieces for a price I could not pass up. Having the frame cold set to accept the new rear hub spacing set me back $15.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Waiting to get the back bike from service so I can put these on..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy fiftieth birthday to me...on the 31st, that is...

didn't get pics before i got it dirty...immediately took it out on a 52 mile shakedown cruise...


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Possibly the most boring purchase in this thread:
A new rear derailleur limit screw. These are not the actual screws I got, but looks similar and were the first relevant Google Image search. (this is like, the opposite of bike porn)


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Pacenti TL28*29er Rims
Weights are 430g and 431g. Should be nice at 23mm internal width. I wasted no time building these on to my I9 ultralites. Going to put the first ride on them today!!!










I have some other things on the way but they aren't here so...


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Purchased this for me.










And this for my wife.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Picked up a miner carbon fork from a friend that's moving









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sooner518 said:


> Possibly the most boring purchase in this thread:
> A new rear derailleur limit screw. These are not the actual screws I got, but looks similar and were the first relevant Google Image search. (this is like, the opposite of bike porn)


You could have at least bought a Ti one... In color too.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Going clipless. I bought the shoes at my LBS, but the pedals I picked up off nashbar. Still waiting for them to arrive.
Shimano MT32









Shimano PD M530









Was going to go for the Crank Bros. Candy 2's, but reliability seemed an issue.


----------



## uraso (Sep 23, 2009)

Hardtail 355 said:


> Going from flats to these..................go big, pedal harder or go home right.............I'm going to end up in the hospital I know it!


lol, i was going to get some clip ons to learn and thought the same thing to myself "i'm going to the hospital for sure".


----------



## uraso (Sep 23, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Twenty6 Prerunner Ti axle platform pedals, fresh from Twenty6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look really nice...


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Picked up a Raleigh Lamar off craigslist for my girlfriend (and also because I need something to ride this winter while my bike is getting rebuilt :thumbsup. 
Best of all the seller's house was just a few hours away on route to where I went snowboarding this weekend so I didn't have to go out of the way. And I'm pretty sure I made a new riding buddy.










Also got a balaclava for said winter riding and an FSA Orbit X headset for my rebuild.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

MotoX33 said:


> Picked up a Raleigh Lamar off craigslist for my girlfriend (and also because I need something to ride this winter while my bike is getting rebuilt :thumbsup.
> Best of all the seller's house was just a few hours away on route to where I went snowboarding this weekend so I didn't have to go out of the way. And I'm pretty sure I made a new riding buddy.


Haha, that's the best! Making riding buddies via Craiglist purchases...awesome. Two guys I ride somewhat regularly with are sellers I met on the CL. Both sold me forks, ironically. A Surly 26 and an On-One 29.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

night riding, w00t!

magicshine 816


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

The Bronson's not the Edge rim (I wish).


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Shock pump, and new fork.


How are you liking that xfusion velour fork? I'm looking at picking one up.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous trek. I have an older steel Nishiki as a commuter that I love.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

The last thing I got, a PC990 - wanted a little bit larger spread:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

james68823 said:


> How are you liking that xfusion velour fork? I'm looking at picking one up.


Couldn't recommend it more. Has the performance of a Fox or Reba, right out of the box it's butter. I've gotten a couple rides on it ( it's winter here ), and I am very very pleased. It can be found for $220 on eBay from a specific seller in which I got mine. Brand new. It's pretty light at 3.8 lbs. 32mm stanchions,


----------



## ttthai (Oct 3, 2011)

My latest purchase: tension meter, cable cutters, BB tool, and BBB of bike repair.

EDIT: Sorry about the large image size. I don't know how to remove attachments.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Need to get to the magic 10 posts to put up some pics.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Bought the wheels and cassette a few weeks ago, but finally got my bike back so I could get them installed. Close up shot of red shiny Hope hubs goodness!








Hope Pro 2 EVO on Mavic EN521 rims, cassette is SRAM PG 990


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Picked up one of these last night for the 4yo. Got it on sale for $65.










He's probably riding it right now while I'm at work.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

*New Honzo!*

I just finished...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ Very nice^^^


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

New knees.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

gddyap said:


> Picked up one of these last night for the 4yo. Got it on sale for $65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my daughter something similar... A strider balance bike... Shes two and all ready gettin the hang of it... I like the larger foot platform on that lil bike.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> New knees.


I just got those as well . . . knee and elbow pads. They are really great so far.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

New stem and wheelset came in yesterday!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

OO7 said:


> I just got those as well . . . knee and elbow pads. They are really great so far.


How well do they breath?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

New Year's presents came in a bit late 

SD 7 levers, X9.99 chain and a stainless rd cable. Those levers are amazing compared to my stock Tektro, which were ok but not as adjustable... Plus they were 20gr heavier each


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

anthonylokrn said:


> How well do they breath?


So far, I have only worn them a few times, and mostly have been on cooler days here in SoCal. But one day I wore them and it was quite warm out and I didn't have any issue with overheating or breathability. I'm quite happy with them for aggressive trail, light AM use.

I've not yet taken an impact with them though, so they might be up to the task of aggressive riding.


----------



## TigerHijinks (Jul 11, 2011)

First Mountain bike in about 12 years. It also came with our first real snow of the winter.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*On One Dirty Disco*

Loving it.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

Just put it on and smooth as butter. Marzocchi Bomber Micro Ti 29 120mm travel picked it up on for a steal. Wasn't sure how the Big Mama would handle the extra travel as it's designed for 100mm, but doesn't seemed to have had any negative effects. Feels every bit as plush as the Reba it replaced and also feels stiffer but I don't know how much of that is the 15mm thru axle or just general beefier setup.


----------



## bojo (Nov 3, 2011)

Need.Shoes.ASAP.

>.<


----------



## plumleej (Sep 21, 2011)

Bought a few days ago


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not my purchase but a bike I helped build for a buddy.


----------



## strikerkidNY (Oct 1, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> Sure is the Revelation WC. Took a long time for me to locate a 20mm maxle...and only paid $624 shipped. 150MM Dual-air comes in at 1641g with 20mmQR uncut.


Would you mind if I asked where you got that Revelation WC?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Dainbramage91 said:


> Not my purchase but a bike I helped build for a buddy.


Smart looking ride, well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

strikerkidNY said:


> Would you mind if I asked where you got that Revelation WC?


I actually picked it up on ebay. Apparently the 20mm WC tapered wasn't even available for my LBS to order, so I'm not exactly sure where the seller got it from. He did mention that it was from a bulk order from SRAM.


----------



## brianpalser (Sep 29, 2009)

*EC70 Bars Wide*

On my way to a lighter bike coming from my stock Giant pigs. They made a pretty significant difference in the feel of the bike. I noticed some damping from the carbon, but mostly it steers quicker and climbs better.


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Kustom Caps!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Dude! Right on with the COB cap...love'em.



justinhot996 said:


> Thank you Kustom Caps!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kustom Caps are sweet! The Happy Mutant is my LBS. In the center is their motto "be active, be happy!" I got one for myself and one for the owner as a gift since he helps make it affordable for me to do the things that I do.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bell Sequence


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got my Kona Tanuki Deluxe! I am loving this bike so far. I have a feeling my hardtail is going to be lonely for awhile.


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

That is SICK!!!! And yes, I'm extremely jealous. :cryin:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Decatur_Tide said:


> That is SICK!!!! And yes, I'm extremely jealous. :cryin:


Thanks! I think that I will enjoy this bike for a very long time.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a tough bike to follow, what a fine machine! I just purchased this fine ride somehow, even being 50% not sure how I pulled it off but I'm pumped


Kona_Tanuki_DL by konashred1013, on Flickr


Picture 829 by konashred1013, on Flickr


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

Driverfound337 said:


> That's a tough bike to follow, what a fine machine! I just purchased this fine ride somehow, even being 50% not sure how I pulled it off but I'm pumped
> 
> 
> Kona_Tanuki_DL by konashred1013, on Flickr
> ...


You guys are killing me with your new Tanuki Deluxes. I'm really upset with myself for not jumping on that deal. :madman:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

-5:10 Karver's - finally! shoe-lace covers :smallviolin: 
-661 Comp II - cuzz you can never have enough head protection :madman:
-Maxxis Minion's - F&R


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

Got another set of I9's in silver for my SS Superfly (Red one's I bought last year for my Superfly 100)

Tires on the silver set are Maxxis MaxLite 29er 29x2.0 - 350g each
Rotors are Carver titanium rotors one weighed 57g the other was 53g

Tires on red I9's are Maxxis Beaver 29x2.0 - 520g
Racing Ralph 29x 2.25 605g


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

$70 from the fleabay. gonna "jones mod" it for SS.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*MRP 2x chain guide/bash guard*

I smashed the hell outta my big chain ring.... new chain ring and guide/bash guard...


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope Hubs for my Vaya!


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Driverfound337 said:


> That's a tough bike to follow, what a fine machine! I just purchased this fine ride somehow, even being 50% not sure how I pulled it off but I'm pumped
> 
> 
> Kona_Tanuki_DL by konashred1013, on Flickr
> ...


That's a fancy bike you've got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZHack (Sep 12, 2011)

My first bike since selling my M800 in 1998. Im pretty stoked about getting back into the sport!


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

I just couldn't find peace knowing that I had a maxle up front and a QR in the rear, so now things are balanced out a bit.

It went down like this:

QR: Ugh!
Me: Did you say something back there?
QR: Oh, don't mind me, I THINK I can handle it...
Me: OK - I'll bite - what's the problem?
QR: Look, I know you work out and all, but you're a big guy - what, 6'3", 225 riding weight?
Me: Yes, and your point?
QR: Well, you do know that most of your weight in on be rear tire, not front, right?
Me: I don't like where this is going...
QR: Well, why in the hell do you have a maxle up front and a QR on the rear??? We're all a bit stressed back here. 
Me: The ride is going great - leave me alone!
QR: Ask them!
Me: ...OK...Guys?
Hub, Spokes, Wheel, Derailler, Chain Stays: Duh, Torque-Mada, QR is suffering back here. You remember physics, when you weren't sleeping in class? Lots of forces to deal with back here!
Me: I know - that's why I dropped big money on you guys. Step up!
Them: Look, would you buy a Ferrari and spec Walmart tires? 
Me: ...See your point. Any suggestions?
Them: Dude! DT Swiss bolt axle!!!

Or, maybe I just imagined some of that. Growing up in the 70's causes some strangeness every now and then...


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wellgo MG-1's for my snow bike.


----------



## Tin machine (Sep 6, 2011)

*Specialized bighit grom spec with sram x9 package*

picked this today for less than the price of a wall mart bike ,2005 specialized bighit grom spec comes with fox damp coilover rear , sramx9 rear and shifter not sure about the front fork sweet bike 24" wheels


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a saddle


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers and Alivio Shifters :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Avid XX*

2011 Avid XX


----------



## matt_19 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice! I need some new brakes...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

7" front rotor with adapter


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

142mm x 12mm Chris King Hub
15mm Chris King Hub
DT Swiss FR600 32H rims/Comp Spokes
Maxxis Minion 60A and Super Tacky 2.35


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Sawyer


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Purely Custom


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

After several rides, my butt approves it. No more soreness during or after:thumbsup:


Specialized Avatar Expert


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's mine!!!










my new condo at Kingdom Trails VT...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Mmm...Salsa Spearfish frame and a bunch of goodies to build it out my way.


Spearfish - Maiden Voyage by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

My toe covers ripped in half the other day, so figured I'd try full on booties. Oddly enough it was mid 60's today so my ride was in shorts/short sleeves. Go figure.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

pure class


----------



## johns81347 (Apr 7, 2010)

Truvativ XO Cranset. I'm waiting on a Niner chainring as it will be on my One 9 SS.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

**Updated with outdoor photos.

Just finished building her!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Switching from SRAM to shimano


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Switching from SRAM to shimano


Excellent choice! I'm loving that same setup!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

zippinveedub said:


> Excellent choice! I'm loving that same setup!


Im over the heavy feeling pull of sram shifting plus now I can have the single brake clamp for both. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

Bern Watts Helmet


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My new frame!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Switching from SRAM to shimano


What sram setup did u have?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sh|t dude, (the ibis)


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Thomson stem 70mm 0deg, Thomson setback seatpost*

the new additions...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> Just finished building her!


how u like dem pedals? What kind are they?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are Straitline Amps...


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> how u like dem pedals? What kind are they?


socalMX is correct...Straitline AMP.

I replaced the De Facto pedals with the AMP due to weight and it was also a bit too sticky as well. IMO, the AMP is a awesome all-around platform.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> What sram setup did u have?


X9 shifters and xx rear derailleur.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> X9 shifters and xx rear derailleur.


 I want to go shimano. What do you suggest I get? I now have X7 RD and X7 Shifters. Wass looking at bluesky for a package deal but dont know which of the ones would be better or even with the X7.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

cman8 said:


> I want to go shimano. What do you suggest I get? I now have X7 RD and X7 Shifters. Wass looking at bluesky for a package deal but dont know which of the ones would be better or even with the X7.


FYI, X7 is LX level (now SLX). IMO, both have same performance level, but LX is a bit more expensive. But the new SLX groups looks pretty good, and have a nice design. If you don't like your X7 for performance, you better go with XT, because you'll get the same thing as X7 with SLX. My X7 rds have been great. But your problem might be at the shifters.

Edit : Please explain the "disinformation" sir...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

cman8 said:


> I want to go shimano. What do you suggest I get? I now have X7 RD and X7 Shifters. Wass looking at bluesky for a package deal but dont know which of the ones would be better or even with the X7.


It depends on your budget but I'd go with XT just because of the multi release shifters and ball bearings.

Slx rear dérailleur is 40ish grams heavier then the xt but functions the same. The shifters are different though.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> FYI, X7 is LX level (now SLX). IMO, both have same performance level, but LX is a bit more expensive. But the new SLX groups looks pretty good, and have a nice design. If you don't like your X7 for performance, you better go with XT, because you'll get the same thing as X7 with SLX. My X7 rds have been great. But your problem might be at the shifters.


Stop talking out of your ass please. Shimano has a lighter shifting action then sram especially at the lower end.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Its not that I dont like the X7 it has been great, I just want to try other things and upgrade if possible at a reasonable price. Plus I want to take the good parts like the X7 and put them on my loaner (wifes) bike to make that bike (iron horse maverick) that much better in case I need it in a emergency.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

What year x7 do you have? Is it the newest version with the kind of carbon outer cage?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> It depends on your budget but I'd go with XT just because of the multi release shifters and ball bearings.
> 
> Slx rear dérailleur is 40ish grams heavier then the xt but functions the same. The shifters are different though.


What do you think of these? worth it?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont think its the newer one. I bought my heckler used. By all means the X7 has been money, but like I said, I want to try different things and learn about other components all the while still upgrading.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think they are. I like that the indicators come off and still look clean because really; who uses the indicators? 

I opted for the ispec ones to mount directly to my shimano brakes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Stop talking out of your ass please. Shimano has a lighter shifting action then sram especially at the lower end.


Yeah, like if I've never riden bikes with Shimano's drivetrain...

Please be respectful of others, even more when you don't even know them.

FWIW, yeah, Shimano shifting is like "smoother", but that's due to the soft return spring on the rd, which in my opinion can get annoying on 9 or 10 speeds setups, since multiple down-shift can get confusing as to your rd actually have moved all the way or not... It's a personal preference in any case.

I like to be able to "feel" my shifters and brakes. Like people love to drive a sport car with a manual transmission


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> Yeah, like if I've never riden bikes with Shimano's drivetrain...
> 
> Please be respectful of others, even more when you don't even know them.
> 
> ...


Do you put dirt in your cables for that extra feel? LOL what a joke.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Do you put dirt in your cables for that extra feel? LOL what a joke.
> 
> What kind of car do you drive?


Nah, dirt is optional. Physic is included.

And I don't own a car myself. I have a license, but no need for it anyways, since I ride my bikes whenever I need to go somewhere. Commute, trail, urban assault, and riding around for fun.

Btw, pic of my latest purchase. (made on a bike)


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Camelbak M.U.L.E. Hello 100 ounces of hydration!!!









Camelbak Podium Big Chill. Love this bottle so far. Definitely a big step up from the standard pull top bottles.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> Nah, dirt is optional. Physic is included.
> 
> And I don't own a car myself. I have a license, but no need for it anyways, since I ride my bikes whenever I need to go somewhere. Commute, trail, urban assault, and riding around for fun.


That k-mart shocker looking one?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That k-mart shocker looking one?


Yup, that one.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Stop talking out of your ass please. Shimano has a lighter shifting action then sram especially at the lower end.


Nice dude. I'll agree on the lighter action part, but the precision definitely goes to SRAM on the lower end. I've ridden SLX, X7, and X9 on the same bike and while the SLX was silky smooth for a while it was a lot more sensitive to dirt and being slightly out of adjustment.

The SRAM has more of a "mechanical" feel, but it's dependable and I don't have to mess with the shifting adjusters nearly as much. X9s are definitely smoother than the X7s, but both work great.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

More Bike Purchases


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> X9 shifters and xx rear derailleur.


Did you sell your old setup?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

cman8 said:


> Did you sell your old setup?


Not yet.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

cman8 said:


> More Bike Purchases


^^What he said. I bought the same two items recently.


----------



## DentnBented (May 5, 2011)

*Referencing the Rocky Mountain FS from Austin, TX*

Ha! That looks an awful lot like City Park! Recognize those cedars/junipers and that ledge any where. Great bike!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> X9 shifters and xx rear derailleur.


and u didnt like that? Are u mad man?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> and u didnt like that? Are u mad man?


I prefer shimano multi release shifters.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

*VDO C4DS Cyclocomputer*


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I prefer shimano multi release shifters.


u sellin it?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have X0 derailler and a s1400 crankset but id love some XX goin on....


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Leatt DBX Pro, and a TLD D3.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Ti seatpost. Awaiting the stem & handlebars.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ so beautiful..I know exactly where I want to insert that seat post!


into my frame..perverts


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Got these titanium beauties recently for my next project. Still waiting for the custom titanium stem they're fabricating (should be ready any day now).


----------



## siberian1967 (Dec 29, 2010)

*WTB Weirwolf on the front*

My Small Block 8's on the front tended to wash me out. My Panaracer XC Pro's are too weak to handle my notubes setup *(BUURP all over the place).

These new 2.3 TCS Weirwolf's are pretty damn awesome. A bit heavier then I wanted but faster, burlier and they really carry me through the corners and let my SM8 rear-end do its job which is moving fast up hills and letting me kick up some dust around corners as the Weirwolf pulls me through.

Great tire, highly recommended.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

siberian1967 said:


> Great tire, highly recommended.


+1 :thumbsup:

I'm running them on my FG MTB and absolutely love them


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Got these titanium beauties recently for my next project. Still waiting for the custom titanium stem they're fabricating (should be ready any day now).


Looks like some decent sweep on those bars :thumbsup:

<----- Jealous


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Giro Guage for 139.99! 30% off at my local bike shop! These babies make a huge difference and are extremely comfy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

apat13 said:


> Looks like some decent sweep on those bars


I think it's a bit of an optical illusion as they have a 4 degree sweep (or at least that's what I told them I wanted).


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

Done got me one a them stupid no engine motorcycle things, it's fast as hell though.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

chainsawgeoff said:


> Done got me one a them stupid no engine motorcycle things, it's fast as hell though.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Pimpin' what's she weigh?


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

chainsawgeoff said:


> Done got me one a them stupid no engine motorcycle things, it's fast as hell though.


meh..not slack enough and needs more travel.

jk! Nice rig!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

^Was just looking at those the other day. Nice!


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

whoopwhoop said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Pimpin' what's she weigh?


About 40 lbs, i built it up for spending an entire summer at a bike park so it's perhaps a bit burlier than normal.


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Frame-set and Mary Bars


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

That thing is a dog!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

I just grabbed a new WW 2.5 for the front, Salsa Cromoto Grande Maxle Fork, Oury Grips, Paul Love Levers, and a Gusset Plaid Saddle. With a couple other tweaks I dropped almost 3 lbs off my bike without really trying (mostly from 100mm fork to rigid).

Crappy cell pic in messy shop


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I never thought I would own bike shorts, let alone use this stuff.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

siberian1967 said:


> My Small Block 8's on the front tended to wash me out. My Panaracer XC Pro's are too weak to handle my notubes setup *(BUURP all over the place).
> 
> These new 2.3 TCS Weirwolf's are pretty damn awesome. A bit heavier then I wanted but faster, burlier and they really carry me through the corners and let my SM8 rear-end do its job which is moving fast up hills and letting me kick up some dust around corners as the Weirwolf pulls me through.
> 
> Great tire, highly recommended.


:thumbsup: Got the same tire up front and a 2.1 bronson tcs in the rear.

Bought these the other day, way better then the GT speed lock-on's I had which were on the thin side.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

*2005 Marzocchi Z1 FR 1 ETA*.

planned to buy RockShox Sektor RL Dual Position for my GT Force, but suddenly found this never used one on ebay.


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Stans tubeless kit, just waiting for weather to get a bit more summery before I convert.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

cunnilinux said:


> *2005 Marzocchi Z1 FR 1 ETA*.
> 
> planned to buy RockShox Sektor RL Dual Position for my GT Force, but suddenly found this never used one on ebay.


150mm 20TA drop-outs model ?

Just curious how much you score it for.


----------



## LenzRider (Feb 3, 2012)

this lenz


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Just parts


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*new wheels and saddle..*

Stans ZTR Flow(front)
Stans ZTR Arch(rear)
Chris King Hubs(blue)
Charge Spoon saddle


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Girlfriend got me a set of SLX shifters to replace my old XTs and a Chris King headset, she surprised me with the headset , I only asked for the shifters  


Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Stans ZTR Flow(front)
> Stans ZTR Arch(rear)
> Chris King Hubs(blue)
> Charge Spoon saddle


Nice wheels....why the different rim choices?


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

elcaro1101 said:


> Nice wheels....why the different rim choices?


Probably for the weight...but none the less, it should be the Flow in the back and Arch in the front since the rear wheel takes more of a beating.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

elcaro1101 said:


> Nice wheels....why the different rim choices?[/QU
> 
> I bought em used.. But my understanding is that u can use a bit of a wider, sturdier rim in front for a larger tire, which I have a Minion exo 3c 2.5 in front for handling and a Advantage 2.25 in rear(had on my old wheels that were stock alex rims with shimano hubs).. But the guy I bought em from went to a 29in pivot and doesnt ride his 26in anymore and and said thats why they were different.. made sense to me. They were practically new. I love em.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Makes sense, the durability ratings for the arch vs flow and what the other poster said is why I wondered. I have arches now, started using them while 25lbs over the weight limit, and now am well under. Havent had to true them once and I ride on some rocky stuff. Nice wheels you got for sure.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

elcaro1101 said:


> Makes sense, the durability ratings for the arch vs flow and what the other poster said is why I wondered. I have arches now, started using them while 25lbs over the weight limit, and now am well under. Havent had to true them once and I ride on some rocky stuff. Nice wheels you got for sure.
> 
> Made sense to me too. I like em... The sound of a Chris King freewheel is awesome.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I got them about a month ago............finally switched to big boy pedal...tho I still miss the flats on certain trails

SHIMANO XT M785 Pedals


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

elcaro1101 said:


> Makes sense, the durability ratings for the arch vs flow and what the other poster said is why I wondered. I have arches now, started using them while 25lbs over the weight limit, and now am well under. Havent had to true them once and I ride on some rocky stuff. Nice wheels you got for sure.


whats the weight limit?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> Stans ZTR Flow(front)
> Stans ZTR Arch(rear)
> Chris King Hubs(blue)
> Charge Spoon saddle


lol wut. Those hubs cost more than your whole bike. The spokes probably cost more than your fork. I don't understand the logic, to be quite honest.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Six Six One comp helmet and gloves!


----------



## digitalh3lix (Jan 23, 2012)

my cheap get back into biking bike aka the beater.










bike I got for the gf so she could come out with me


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> lol wut. Those hubs cost more than your whole bike. The spokes probably cost more than your fork. I don't understand the logic, to be quite honest.


To each their own! At least wheels can be transferred to a nicer frame/fork combo as long as they use the same axle types.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> lol wut. Those hubs cost more than your whole bike. The spokes probably cost more than your fork. I don't understand the logic, to be quite honest.


To Chadalex78, nice ride, enjoy it.

Because it's his bike, and he felt like it.
I don't understand the logic of buying a new bike every 2 years, but some do,
and that's cool with me.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> lol wut. Those hubs cost more than your whole bike. The spokes probably cost more than your fork. I don't understand the logic, to be quite honest.


Cheap bike? Dude I like that frame.. Hasnt let me down and Kona keeps puttin out a similar version but named different every year... Good design.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> To each their own! At least wheels can be transferred to a nicer frame/fork combo as long as they use the same axle types.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


I plan on upgrading the fork next.. Then, when I feel the need, new frame... Why are people hatin on Konas? good bikes IMO.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> To each their own! At least wheels can be transferred to a nicer frame/fork combo as long as they use the same axle types.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


I think I can convert those hubs to a thru axle if I want.... When Im done with that frame, Ill probably hang it on the wall.. Having so much fun on that thing. Itll be hard to part with.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> To Chadalex78, nice ride, enjoy it.
> 
> Because it's his bike, and he felt like it.
> I don't understand the logic of buying a new bike every 2 years, but some do,
> and that's cool with me.


Thanks man... Im a full time college student and that bike is neck and neck as far as worth with my car... Ill upgrade frames one day.. and Ill probably go to another Kona.. Because I can and theyre good bikes.. Let em hate if they want.. Doesnt stop me from puttin rubber to the trail and shreddin.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Headset and shifters installed 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ttthai (Oct 3, 2011)

Fox Flux I picked up for cheap.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Just picked up a Fi'zik Gobi XM saddle and Giant Contact SLR carbon riser bar...


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Last of my 2x10 setup for 2012 race season!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

This is a nice thread. 

Even if some of the stuff isn't super trick it's still exciting to the one who just bought it and offers a place to share. So cheers to the OP. 

There have been a few examples of pretty cool thing as well.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New cranks


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

David C said:


> cunnilinux said:
> 
> 
> > *2005 Marzocchi Z1 FR 1 ETA*.
> ...


yep.



David C said:


> Just curious how much you score it for.


could not wait and bought it immediately for $250 
i know old marzocchi stuff well, it's bombproof and virtually immortal.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

ttthai said:


> Fox Flux I picked up for cheap.


I have one in a different color scheme. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

New Jones action with kung fu action grip fat front option. (not shown)



Will be doing a full write up on Jones, Loop bar and Fat front once i get some miles under the soft squishy tires.


----------



## ttthai (Oct 3, 2011)

e*13 32t chainring and dmr v8 pedals. I just love getting shipments in the mail, it's like chrismas.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunline V1 Stem...


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

new Shimano PD M785


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

CHUM said:


> let's see what ya got!
> 
> here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


WOW, where can I get one and does it come in green?


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

Lefty Tool Kit



















Command Post Blacklite










Daughter rocking the install


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

Stumpjumper HT 29er Evo...decided it was time to stop upgrading the Hardrock.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess I can say my 2012 El Mar, this pic was pre pedals, seat and post.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> Lefty Tool Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of my daughter.. Shes a lil younger than yours but shares the same interest.


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

zippinveedub said:


> My toe covers ripped in half the other day, so figured I'd try full on booties. Oddly enough it was mid 60's today so my ride was in shorts/short sleeves. Go figure.


I'd buy some booties if it would make it into the 60s, it was 9ºF when I woke up this morning.

roog


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

We picked this up today so our 5 year old could ride with us.










and some new grips for my 4300:










roog


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

No pics since my purchase was a bit boring...

1 pair of Shimano compression bushings for my brakes, and some mineral oil 

BUT, I'm liking this thread!


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

ArcticCat500 said:


> new Shimano PD M785


How do you like them?


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

twinracer said:


> How do you like them?


first time with clipless, so I cant give a solid review, I have them a lil loose till I get use to them, but I find that if I need to come out of them and cant click in right away, I can still benefit from the larger profile over the PD M780s or 520s.....I did consider PD M647's but I scored these from a kid at school super cheap....so far Im loven em.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

cunnilinux said:


> yep.
> 
> could not wait and bought it immediately for $250
> i know old marzocchi stuff well, it's bombproof and virtually immortal.


I have a 2006 Drop-Off 3 150mm 20TA and love it so far. Only downside is the lack of lock-out/travel adjust, which the Drop-Off 1 has. In fact, it's the ETA cartridge I'm after. I guess I should be able to install a 150mm 20TA ETA cartridge on about any air Bomber 150mm 20TA fork ? I can't find the cartridge alone anymore. Would you like to swap cartridges ?


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

New screen for my laptop to fix the one I busted








+

PowerDirector 10









+

GoPro Hero2









= ACTION! :thumbsup:


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

*HT EVO AE01 Flat Pedals*


----------



## red94yj (Sep 5, 2011)

2012 Stmpy Aluminum hardtail...I'm in LOVE!!! AGAIN
not allowed to post pics yet, not enough post.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

blingy bits for my stem 
yeah, camera sucks. its like a 2 megapixel 10 year old-microwave sized digicam. i'd rather spend my money on bikes though.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> blingy bits for my stem
> yeah, camera sucks. its like a 2 megapixel 10 year old-microwave sized digicam. i'd rather spend my money on bikes though.


Not a reason. You might have better luck trying to use your microwave as a camera though


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've got the worst camera, the cheapest cell phone, old tube-style TVs, and often the worst hand-me-down computers. If it aint broke, (even if it sucks) dont fix it! I'd probably have a much crappier bike if i actually cared about technology!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i've got the worst camera, the cheapest cell phone, old tube-style TVs, and often the worst hand-me-down computers. If it aint broke, (even if it sucks) dont fix it! I'd probably have a much crappier bike if i actually cared about technology!


Please stop. You're loosing points. Thanks.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*ACME wind shields for shoes*

REALLY cold, and after dropping big $ for a carbon Tallboy, compromises had to me made. Yes, they worked.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Just bought my first pair of gloves. I'm hyped. Now winter riding will be way less cold on my digits. I can't wait to try them out. My summer/usual gloves are some size large(I wear a small) finger-less Bontrager gloves a friend let me have they work well enough so I never bothered to buy anything else. For winter I would just put some knit gloves on under them. Now I just need some winter bibs and I'm set.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

David C said:


> Please stop. You're loosing points. Thanks.


i have my priorities, son.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

*The Kona sez: "Ah'm Dead Sexay..."*

Finally able to replace my cracked Dakar XLT frame, THIS baby shows even more promise! Besides the frame, the cables, headset, stem, and post are new, the chain and cassette, the big ring are new items. The X.9 shifters/rear D & the X-Gen front D are 5 years old now -- as is the Nixon coil fork. Still going STRONG!


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

*5.10 Five Ten Impact 2 Low shoes*

i got these to accompany my HT AE01 Flat Pedals


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hope QR seat post clamp*

Now I don't need a tool to adjust my seat.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

medi.hash said:


> i got these to accompany my HT AE01 Flat Pedals


i've been looking at those pedals. can you back out the pins to shorten them, or do they go all the way thru to the other side?


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i've been looking at those pedals. can you back out the pins to shorten them, or do they go all the way thru to the other side?


The pins can't be adjusted shorter or anything. They're either in all the way, or out. If you loosen them, they will probably fall off while you ride.


----------



## ratherbmtbiking (Sep 16, 2008)

*XX Crank*

Waitng on Pedals


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

medi.hash said:


> Now I don't need a tool to adjust my seat.


You've got a command post, why do you need to adjust your post height?


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

New front tire! Ardent 2.4 to replace a Rampage.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

This finishes my purchases for my X9 2x10 Conversion.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

picking up in 2 days - 100mm Terralogic F29 FIT 15QR:










yee haw!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Nice Chum!!!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Chum, I'll trade you my 07 Reba....


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Moots Open Trail Ti Stem 100mm


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont, and probably never will own a 29er mtb. however Chum, that fork is teh secks. i love the colors. might be gaudy to some, but i'm a friggin broad, so....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

edley said:


> REALLY cold, and after dropping big $ for a carbon Tallboy, compromises had to me made. Yes, they worked.


Very neat! I've also heard of just putting strips of packing tape over the vent holes..same thing you can do to your helmet to keep warm


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i had to pull over and stuff dried leaves in the toe of my shoes because of the vents. i seriously thought i'd have to have my toes amputated.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wider is better. :thumbsup:


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

Ordered it today. Super stoked!


----------



## cant fix a flat (Apr 20, 2006)

CHUM said:


> picking up in 2 days - 100mm Terralogic F29 FIT 15QR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please us know how you like the terralogic. thinking of picking one up.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

CHUM said:


> picking up in 2 days - 100mm Terralogic F29 FIT 15QR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that going on? Getting old...?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Some of these:









And these:










And finally, these:


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I almost pulled the trigger on those gloves over on chainlove. Every time they come up I get tempted.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> You've got a command post, why do you need to adjust your post height?


Fine tuning and stuff


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

This is it then im done for a while..ok well maybe a new 100mm stem with a 6d angle to replace my 120mm straight stem, but then thats it I swear!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> What is that going on? Getting old...?


:lol:

it's my b-day fork...

so, umm yah - getting old...thanks for reminding me 

* actually for longer days going down 'real' DH'ish trails...don't feel like being a lawn dart *


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

pattongb said:


> This is it then im done for a while..ok well maybe a new 100mm stem with a 6d angle to replace my 120mm straight stem, but then thats it I swear!!


Thats a great book. I have the previous edition and haven't felt the need to upgrade yet.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ENVE, Sapim CX-Ray, Chris King. Yum. Almost have all the pieces for my 2012 project....


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

My new Mach 5.7 Carbon.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ncologerojr said:


> Ordered it today. Super stoked!


Schweet.....


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Fox Dirtpaw*

I know it aint nothin big.. But I needed em. My other gloves were worn out. Broke em in today. I dig the Dirtpaws...


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I finally wore out the bulky shimano pedals and wanted to try these out:










New aluminum cassette. I have industry nine wheels and hub. Apparently a steel cassette was put on when my demo turner was built. I had to take the turner in to the shop due to a busted rear spoke which the bike shop called me and told me I needed a aluminum cassette because the steel cassette was putting grooves in the I9 hub.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Just a small one.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New Santa Cruz Carbon Nomad


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got these:









And slapped them on these:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope for a better future.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yangpei said:


> My new Mach 5.7 Carbon.


that bike is teh secks. i dont know if you're male or female, but whooping the asses of others on a pink bike is fine by me :thumbsup:


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

StiHacka said:


> I hope for a better future.


I have the same hubs, love them!


----------



## SanDiegoDirt (Apr 14, 2009)

something new for my noggin


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

2010 Trek Remedy 9.9

Thanks MTB Pilot


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, got one kid on a Mountain bike, new Haro FL one with matching helmet, other one
wanted an Electra Amsterdam 3i, dad rode it home for her, damn thing is badass,
and for Dad, Avid Ti levers, CK b.b., XT thumb shifters that look unused ever, KMC chain, 
and new brake pads. $1500.00 bucks later, I'm done for awhile.


----------



## JCSoCAL (Mar 15, 2006)

*New Fork*

My New 2012 Fox 100mm FIT Terralogic F29 15mm

Just put her on last night. Ready to break her in later once I'm off work.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

*2x10 XTR crank*

2x10 XTR crank


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Upgrades for a Flash


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Yeah!


I am running those shoes, and those pedals, and I really like them. It's a very affordable combo that works really well. I hope you like them.


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

*new bolts *

brought some new star shaped bolts for my discs this week and some new brake caliper bolts


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^ you know those are called torq-x bolts, right ?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

David C said:


> ^ you know those are called torq-x bolts, right ?


Torx, actually.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Tools!!!


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

Trek 7.2 FX WSD for Mrs. Roogie to ride, she's not into dirt, the 17 old Rockhopper this replaces is very lightly used.

roog


----------



## Jehosephat (Nov 29, 2011)

Brought this home today and squeezed a ride.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> Tools!!!


Wow. The box probably costed more than the actual tools lol.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

anthonylokrn said:


> Wow. The box probably costed more than the actual tools lol.


I know its a little silly.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Tunes while riding, or while on the trainer. iPod Touch is way too frickin big. Can't beat $30 on craigslist brand new in the box.


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Just got some Crank Brothers Mallet 2 for my Specialized Enduro! Still waiting for my Maltese Falcon to arrive, but meanwhile my Shimano shoes clip in and out great! Love the feel, had some candy before theese and I wouldnt go back for nothing, thought the mallets would feel quite heavy but didnt notice a weight difference!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> Torx, actually.


Yeah, sorry, my iPhone auto-correct snag it back to torq-x and I didn't noticed.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Sucked in to getting a gold headset to match the gold rims of my Black Flag Pros:


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought a pair of XT center lock hubs, XT ice rotor (for the rear right now), DT Swiss 14/15/14 stainless spokes and rebuilt the Stan's hoops that came with my bike! They were laced to crappy Joy Tech hubs. This was my first time building wheels and I still have the front one to go, hope to get it done this next week some time, with a matching rotor ! :thumbsup:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

New handle bar, Carbon and 720mm! I can now declare the top fuel pretty much complete. Maybe new wheels eventually but for now it's time to race and have fun!


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

zippinveedub said:


> New handle bar, Carbon and 720mm! I can now declare the top fuel pretty much complete. Maybe new wheels eventually but for now it's time to race and have fun!


Hey mewana one!!! What make is it? Been looking for a 720 carbon handlebar, how's it holding up for you?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

nicoswit said:


> Hey mewana one!!! What make is it? Been looking for a 720 carbon handlebar, how's it holding up for you?


It is a new Bontrager RXL bar. The Easton Haven carbon bar is 720mm as well. I have one coming my way.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> It is a new Bontrager RXL bar. The Easton Haven carbon bar is 720mm as well. I have one coming my way.


Easton Haven carbon bars are 711. 
Answer Protaper carbon bars are 720.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

mestapho said:


> Easton Haven carbon bars are 711.
> Answer Protaper carbon bars are 720.


Woops.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> It is a new Bontrager RXL bar. The Easton Haven carbon bar is 720mm as well. I have one coming my way.


Easton Haven carbon bars are 711. 
Answer Protaper carbon bars are 720.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

one of these, and one those to go in it.


----------



## stillridingtoo (Feb 20, 2012)

*New Ride!!!!*

Just purchased a brand spankin' new Motobecane Fly Pro!!!...YAY!!! 
It's 30 degrees in Illinois and too cold/wet to ride the trails....BOOO!!!


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

My RF BB developed a quite a bit of drag.
This was just an excuse to match my hubs, headset, and seat post collar.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Fly Kinetic & Fly Lock On Grips :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

The last piece of my Ti puzzle... Moots Ti Bar.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

New Saddle


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Buzz buzz buzz . . . . .

(insert picture of chris king hubs here)


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

pcmark said:


> New Saddle


Love that saddle. I have the Expert version.


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

Dainbramage91 said:


> Not my purchase but a bike I helped build for a buddy.


SO CLEAN...

My latest bit (yeah I know, a few years behind when everyone else tried them), is actually a Hammerschmidt of all things...










-D


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

picked up a nice left over for the road, tried of beating the El Mar up on the streets.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Got it used for a good deall. The stickers are chewed up, but the rest is in fine shape. New set of blue Tora stickers on the way to fix that and add a little flair.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Got the bundle for $270 from Performance with a price match plus 10% Tues. lunch deal.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

2 x 9 Conversion


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

New Specialized Romin Evo Comp Gel saddle.... the risks associated with a regular saddle just aren't worth it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Urban 300 light:


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evoc Travel Bag - BC Bike race and trip to Sedona this year....










Rocky Mountain Element MSL 70 - for BC Bike Race


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Blingalicious!!


----------



## C0Mtnbkr (Feb 23, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Some new stickers for my new fork. They look purple in the picture, but I can assure you that they are blue. And yes, I realize that I put them on the wrong legs, but I'm not about to buy a new set.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

ODI Ruffians. Better in red :thumbsup:


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Bontrager FR3 2.35


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*2011 rockhopper SS frame*

i think it well get a fat front it well be set a bit different then some of my bikes


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

I liked the Fizik Tundra 2 saddle I used when I built up my El Mar Ti, I picked one up for my SF100. Luckily, I was able to find a color combo that matched pretty darn well with the rest of the bike paint scheme. Almost looks like it was an OE version for this bike...

Also swapped at my favorite grips for some with color matching as well.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cause I finally needed them.

Tails


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chronism said:


> I liked the Fizik Tundra 2 saddle I used when I built up my El Mar Ti, I picked one up for my SF100. Luckily, I was able to find a color combo that matched pretty darn well with the rest of the bike paint scheme. Almost looks like it was an OE version for this bike...
> 
> Also swapped at my favorite grips for some with color matching as well.


Dude your bikes are soooooo clean Im wondering if you ever ride them, lol. I think my road bike is dirtier then both your MT bikes combined, and Im pretty anal about my bikes too.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

ArcticCat500 said:


> Dude your bikes are soooooo clean Im wondering if you ever ride them, lol. I think my road bike is dirtier then both your MT bikes combined, and Im pretty anal about my bikes too.


Haha I figured someone would say that. Trust me they get dirty. In fact my El Mar Ti is a sloppy mess right now. I do clean them every so often 4-5 rides. I had just cleaned up the SF100 the other day and checked/lubed everything. It's gonna get all slopped up tomorrow in the Blue Ridge Mountains. :thumbsup:

But yes they are usually cleaned up for photo shoots.


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*Enve*

New Rims...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Super nice wheels, but I can't bring myself to drop that kind of coin on a rim. As much as I'd love carbon rims I don't want to be out a few hundred bucks if one breaks. Though perhaps the warranty is like Easton?


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

A new drive-train for the Moots Gristle....

1071 Hollowpin chain
1070 11/36 cassette
XX 39t chainring
XX 26t chainring

And some new rims for a fresh set of wheels..
....a 26er and a 29er (with DT190 mtn hubs, Supercomp spokes & brass nips)


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh and these although I didn't take pics....


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New brakes and shifters...


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

My first XTR drivetrain and I couldn't have done it without the help of bikerbob!


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

ACHTUNG! said:


>


I forgot to add it's a medium frame


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuj, how many teeth on your chainrings and what's the cassette looking like?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

New Speed Dial 7 levers


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Buzz buzz buzz . . . . .


Nice! I'm thinking about getting a set as well...but still deciding between that and I-9 Classics...hmmm


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

anthonylokrn said:


> Nice! I'm thinking about getting a set as well...but still deciding between that and I-9 Classics...hmmm


I did a LOT of reading and searching before buying anything and the I-9's had mixed reviews for earlier years (if I am remembering correctly), but I've not seen much with the current gen. For me it came down to Hope's, CK's, and Hadleys and although I can't say what I paid for the King's, the deal was far, far to stellar to pass up. Had it not been for the deal I got, I was really leaning towards the Hope's.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

OO7 said:


> I did a LOT of reading and searching before buying anything and the I-9's had mixed reviews for earlier years (if I am remembering correctly), but I've not seen much with the current gen. For me it came down to Hope's, CK's, and Hadleys and although I can't say what I paid for the King's, the deal was far, far to stellar to pass up. Had it not been for the deal I got, I was really leaning towards the Hope's.


Yeah I've been doing lots of searching as well on reviews, but mostly everything bad said about the I-9 are about the straight spoke model. Probably going to stick with the CK's though since they're only a few bucks more than the I-9's.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Last of the expenditures for awhile.
Bike stand.
XT thumbies and Avid Ti levers.
Daughters Haro.
And a 1974 Worksman bike for everybody in the house.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally got new rotors to replace my stock warped avids.. Just need to bed them in!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The Voodoo Soukri frame, the WTB Laserdisc Trail wheels and Thomson seat post and stem all purchased 2nd hand combined with stuff I had on another bike and laying around.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Last of the expenditures for awhile.
> Bike stand.
> XT thumbies and Avid Ti levers.
> Daughters Haro.
> And a 1974 Worksman bike for everybody in the house.


Why the thumbies? Love the Worksman!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Why the thumbies? Love the Worksman!


Wanted separate brake levers and shifters, was
gonna get XTR shift pods but saw these on ebay
with an extra pod for the rear. Looked like they
had never been used and for 50.00 I thought "why not".
Got them and they are perfect, not a scratch on them.
Used to have them a long time ago, forgot how nice
it is to be able to go through the entire cassette in the blink
of an eye, and no chain rub noise, ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Much needed tire and brake pads


----------



## Vhom (May 23, 2007)

Where did you get those from? Was it pricey?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Vhom said:


> Where did you get those from? Was it pricey?


Lol...

From Hope.
Yes.

Just kidding


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

New Straitline Amp pedals and e13 chainguide!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My holy grail dream bike...just got it the other day. Still fixing it up.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

ehigh said:


> Fuj, how many teeth on your chainrings and what's the cassette looking like?


I can see a "38t" on the big ring, so it's a 24/38.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Obviously it's not my picture, but these are the latest aquisition. Matching wheels expected this week.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

new fork for my dj bike


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Looks painful . . . . I'd like to see the matching wheels though.

(Doh! This was in reference to the meat grinders, errrr flat pedals posted above)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

OO7 said:


> ^^^ Looks painful . . . . I'd like to see the matching wheels though.
> 
> (Doh! This was in reference to the meat grinders, errrr flat pedals posted above)


MTX-33s in the urban camo pattern. I'll post a pic when I get them.

You get used to having little scabs on your shins through the season. Grip is fantastic.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*New Beginning*


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Tomorrow i will be getting my new bike! I'm pretty excited to contribute to this thread 
then again, i have some upgrades, and the parts wont be here until the end of the week, so i'll have to post a before and after


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you drink the SS kool-aid? You should.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

negative. this is to replace my FS bike. i do have a SS that is my size that i could borrow at any time...or maybe convert the old mongoose. Basically, its very convenient to have a sig other that is short like me! Sucks to be a girl with noodle legs and in need of a granny gear, unlike the guys i ride with that have huge drum-stick beefmaster legs.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see your new BMC 

Then some more riding pics :thumbsup:


----------



## luretattoo (Oct 3, 2011)

*my latest purchase...*

hope i got the legs for it...


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Well it took a lot of purchases to get this bike all together - started with 'a good deal on just the frame' a couple weeks ago and blossomed in to a whole string of purchases. :eekster: And I'm still not quite done yet. :madman:

Plan to trim down that crazy nest of hydraulic brake lines. Going to install a 650b front tire on the front with a white Fox fork. :thumbsup: (brand new 2012 reba and flows/3.30 hub for sale, lol)


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

tyh83 said:


> Evoc Travel Bag - BC Bike race and trip to Sedona this year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my EVOC bag. Travelling with a bike is much easier now.

Couple tips:

-rotate only the stem. They way you have it pictured, leaves the brake caliper exposed to the end of the bag which can still get damaged from overzealous baggage handlers.

-tell the folks at the airline check-in counter that you have "exercise equipment" and NOT a bike. You tell them it's a bike and "BAM!" automatic $250 bike fee! "exercise equipment" and the most you'll get hit with is the additional baggage fee which is significantly less.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

ranier said:


> I love my EVOC bag. Travelling with a bike is much easier now.
> 
> Couple tips:
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! thanks for the hints. did a lot of reading trying to figure out which bag/box to get. and the weight savings is big too!

Thanks again!


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Replaced my 3 week old XT Rear Derailleur with a brand new XTR Shadow Plus &#8230;


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

from crc


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Switched to 2x10. 36x24 with a Gamut P30 dual.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*new straitline brake levers*

have about six rides on them so far, glad i purchased them. i'm gonna get a few other pairs for my other bikes.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Older RXL wheels with the dt swiss hubs!!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> negative. this is to replace my FS bike. i do have a SS that is my size that i could borrow at any time...or maybe convert the old mongoose. Basically, its very convenient to have a sig other that is short like me! Sucks to be a girl with noodle legs and in need of a granny gear, unlike the guys i ride with that have huge drum-stick beefmaster legs.


Nice, the ever elusive SO that shares the most awesome interest. You and Moosey and all the other folks with SO's that mountain bike are truly lucky; my SO is more like a couch lesion and a frequent barstool lesion. I wish I had drumstick legs, mine are noodly appendages much like yours. That's why I SS, to have an excuse for DFLing every race. Pancakes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mestapho said:


> Switched to 2x10. 36x24 with a Gamut P30 dual.
> 
> View attachment 677568


Nice setup.


----------



## kidbolt (Feb 29, 2012)

*recent purchase*

nabbed an old Univega Rover 3.7 STX last week - gonna use the components for a project I am working on.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

evasive said:


> Nice setup.


Thanks. Haven't ridden it with the new setup yet, but looking forward to it.
I was getting some ghost shifting and a lot of slap when hammering through choppy sections.


----------



## MtbikingRob in Nebraska (Sep 30, 2008)

*Giant Anthem X 29er*

Picked her up end of last year dirt cheap.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

So you bought glue and rollerblade bearings? For your bike?


----------



## kidbolt (Feb 29, 2012)

nice looking giant anthem - I have never ridden a 29er


----------



## mark73 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chromag seat collar and raceface atlas fr cranks but i need to take a pic of the cranks.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

new steed! i almost shouldnt have posted this yet, i dont have my gold wheels on it until i get an adapter. either way, here it is.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^ No pictures !
What happened to your new bike ^^


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

aperzigian said:


> So you bought glue and rollerblade bearings? For your bike?


Bearings for my headset and wheel hubs.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

David C said:


> ^^ No pictures !
> What happened to your new bike ^^


i deleted and reposted. you not seeing it?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Front end of bike









Nokian Gazza Extreme 294 29x2.1 (rear tire)









Nashbar Ragster II









Enduro MT500 Overshoes









2009 Specialized MT helmet (280g w visor) was on clearance at one of my LBS'


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> new steed! i almost shouldnt have posted this yet, i dont have my gold wheels on it until i get an adapter. either way, here it is.


Nice bike sunshine, enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## MtbikingRob in Nebraska (Sep 30, 2008)

kidbolt said:


> nice looking giant anthem - I have never ridden a 29er


Thanks. I was a 26er hold out for the longest time then I bought a Redline monocog to see what it was all about and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> new steed! i almost shouldnt have posted this yet, i dont have my gold wheels on it until i get an adapter. either way, here it is.


Nice! Did you take it out before old man winter hit your area today?


----------



## MtbikingRob in Nebraska (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet bike! How are you like the black? I bought my first ever shiny black bike when I bought a 2011 Anthem, think is always dirty looking. 



NicoleB28 said:


> new steed! i almost shouldnt have posted this yet, i dont have my gold wheels on it until i get an adapter. either way, here it is.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

yangpei said:


> My new Mach 5.7 Carbon.


SICK!!! :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yep, got out today right before the snow started. here's a closer pic. my camera sure does suck.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I just put on some ODI Ruffian grips. I had tried a few different ergo grips but the pressure they put on the Ulnar nerve would have my hands hurting within 15 minutes of riding. I wish the Ruffians were a bit a thicker but I can live with it. 

Untitled by jpottsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Got me a set of the new SLX brakes, 180mm IceTech rotors front and back as well to help with keeping things cool, Crankkbrothers Split QR's (seat and wheels) and a Cobalt 3 flatbar, ESI grips, Stans Tubless conversion with some UST Race Kings (26x2.2 up front, 26x2.0 on the back)... Gonna be a fun spring :thumbsup:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> yep, got out today right before the snow started. here's a closer pic. my camera sure does suck.


Nice Bike>Nice Camera!
Thats a sick bike!:thumbsup:

That mach 5.7 c is soooo dope.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

New wheels for the new build....Iodine 2 with thru axles F+R .... waiting for the frame to show up on Monday.... (Canfeild "one")


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Did they fix the hub issues?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Was told they redesigned the rear hub for this version. Hopefully they fixed it for sure. Since i will be riding them in moab at the end of the month


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i deleted and reposted. you not seeing it?


Nope. Am I the only one who can't get the image to load or what ? Everything else seems normal. I've checked and the link for the images are not valid, the server can't be reached... Try just to upload it right on the forum server instead.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

MtbikingRob in Nebraska said:


> Sweet bike! How are you like the black? I bought my first ever shiny black bike when I bought a 2011 Anthem, think is always dirty looking.





NicoleB28 said:


> new steed! i almost shouldnt have posted this yet, i dont have my gold wheels on it until i get an adapter. either way, here it is.


this would be my second black bike, but in honor of black history month, i chose the black over white bike.......

.....too much?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Dusty Trails said:


> I just put on some ODI Ruffian grips. I had tried a few different ergo grips but the pressure they put on the Ulnar nerve would have my hands hurting within 15 minutes of riding. I wish the Ruffians were a bit a thicker but I can live with it.
> 
> Untitled by jpottsphotography, on Flickr


Try gloves with thick padding on the palms, particularly in the ulnar nerve...many dh intended gloves have lots of padding. Spec also has a BG line for their gloves.

Also, try adjusting your seat height, sometimes that aleviates the pressure on your palms if you're less or more hovering the cockpit.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> this would be my second black bike, but in honor of black history month, i chose the black over white bike.......
> 
> .....too much?


bordering  but you'll get away with it cuzz this board is predominately male and they all seem to be enamoured with you lol.

Nice bike btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

2_WD said:


> Try gloves with thick padding on the palms, particularly in the ulnar nerve...many dh intended gloves have lots of padding. Spec also has a BG line for their gloves.
> 
> Also, try adjusting your seat height, sometimes that aleviates the pressure on your palms if you're less or more hovering the cockpit.


I used a pair of padded gloves and then switched to some non-padded ones and that seemed to alleviate the pain for about 10 minutes longer. I also tried rotating the grips around bit so they wouldn't push so much in my palm but that didn't seem to help much either. I never had the issue with the stock grips but those where claimed by my son and are now on his scooter. I may keep looking to try to find some that are as thick as the ergos that I just took off but without the palm swell.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

New Blackspire Stinger chain guide and Blackspire Ring God bash...


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Bought this last week for $225 off CL.

Have a bunch more purchases on the way (woo hoo tax returns and claiming single-zero!) but they aren't here yet so this'll do:


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Converted the Sektor to U-turn!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

ZeroNine3 said:


> Converted the Sektor to U-turn!


Have a link to a walk-through for this?


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got these in the mail today, takes me back to my BMX days on a green and white KUWAHARA


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Eckstream1 said:


> Have a link to a walk-through for this?


I just followed the SRAM technical manual for the sektor, here: 
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-sektor-technical-manual.pdf

Pretty easy to follow, has all the steps and pictures you need for servicing your fork. All I had to buy was a u-turn spring and the u-turn top cap assembly; and then swapped those with my current spring and top cap.


----------



## Rob13380 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Betd*

Hello

Following the advice of Hadge - Paul from BETD who is a superstar searching for one of these for me, I am putting a plea out to everyone on here to see if anyone has one of these linkages available.

its the 04 Stumpjumper FSR 120mm / 150mm linkage

If anyone has one, knows anyone with one or has seem one in a bin somewhere please do get in touch asap!!!!

Thanks guys and happy trails.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

pryorflstf said:


> Just got these in the mail today, takes me back to my BMX days on a green and white KUWAHARA


ahhh i remember those days...A'me grips, CW bars, PK Ripper, Haro, GT, Mongoose, Norco Spitfire haha - makes me wish i was 12 again! :madman:


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Green Oury LockOn grips to go with my green S. Enduro!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> yep, got out today right before the snow started. here's a closer pic. my camera sure does suck.


That's good to hear, I went out myself cause I don't have studded tires and my trail becomes a bike sheet of ice after snow. What rims/wheels are you putting on it? You mentioned gold somewhere?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i've got crank bro's cobalt rims. i know not everybody is a fan because they used to have hub issues, but apparently not anymore. they've done me well so far!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

⇈⇈ Nice bling.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I went clip-less today for the first time ever. I'll NEVER go back to platforms. Now I need to by new pedals for all my bikes.

A new pair of Specialized Elite Touring shoes.









New SPD 520's









ODI Troy Lee Designs lock on grips in red.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

OO7 said:


> I'd like to see the matching wheels though.


My wheels came yesterday:








and:








And the matching pedals:


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Just grip it. Grip it good...










Hope this helps a bit with the wrists in the 2-3 hour + rides.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

evasive said:


> My wheels came yesterday:
> View attachment 678186


Those are absolutely sick man. What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

King's and Stan's

Finally making the move to tubeless. Saguaro TNT tires on the way.

BAA-Ling!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Those are absolutely sick man. What kind of rims are those?


Thanks. They're Sun-Ringle MTX-33s. These are 36-hole. They are a seriously bomber rim.

The 26" also came in a hot pink and white camo pattern that is ridiculous. One of the local shop guys has them on his 951.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*rimskins*

therimskin.com One blue, (front) one white (rear).

I bought the reflective version for my commuter bike. Simple to apply. Relatively cheap.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

It's only money, right?


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

My new(to me) Nimble9.


----------



## mntjumper (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Ti Fargo*








Been wanting a Ti frame for a long time, never knew it would come as a sweet adventure bike.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got my order of spare parts for my Rocky Mountain....
Alligator Rotors 









KMC Chain









And picked this up at the Toronto Bike Show yesterday, gonna try it out today..









more parts still coming in too!! its like christmas all over again...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Giyo GS-41 Tire and shock pump
Topeak DeFender FX fender mount bracket (warranty replacement)


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Dreamerof1 said:


> My new(to me) Nimble9.


Very nice. I really like that green, but I decided to go with the anodized purple Yelli Screamy.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

EnduroT said:


> Just grip it. Grip it good...
> 
> Hope this helps a bit with the wrists in the 2-3 hour + rides.


Love the GS1. I have the small version though.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

kevinboyer said:


> Very nice. I really like that green, but I decided to go with the anodized purple Yelli Screamy.


Why did you decided to go with yelli instead of ninble? I cannot decide which one I want.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*New Salsa Flip Lock seat post clamp*

New seat post clamp on my whip...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

stumpypete said:


> King's and Stan's
> 
> Finally making the move to tubeless. Saguaro TNT tires on the way.
> 
> BAA-Ling!


I have the same wheels, except one flow and one arch... exact hubs tho... love em.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Look what showed up today to go with my new wheels....... 

























Its already mostly built up... just waiting for my 142 to 135x12 adapters , stem, bars and front derailleur. Hopefully be all done by the weekend. Gotta ride it and dial it in before i leave for moab at then end of the month.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

rsullivan said:


> Look what showed up today to go with my new wheels.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ride!:thumbsup: Is the front der a direct mount or where would you mount it otherwise?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

yea... its a direct mount FD. will be here tomorrow. Did quick spin around the block and it pedals like everyone says....no pedal bob feel


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

New wheelset for my pull the kids around in the trailer bike (which is behind the wheels on the trainer) WTB Graffiti SF tires, Rhyno lite wheelset, SRAM PG850 cassette and Avid G2 clean sweep rotors.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Just installed the Rockgaurdz carbon down tube protector, could have used it 9 months ago when I dented the down tube.... oh well covers that up and protects from more mishaps.

I also got that homebrewed 31t ring recently.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

New bike computer to verify just how awesome I actually am... 

*Sigma BC 1609*

The most inexpensive bike computer I could find with a cadence sensor (that didn't get horrible reviews).


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Frame!*

Built it on the 29th of Feb, honestly it was delivered on the 29th and built that evening, first ride was on the 1st of March as seen in the picture. I have had several rides on it, has taken some good dialing in, easily the best frame yet. Its hard to get a 29er to fit proper when you are 5'3" on a "tall" day.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Got me a new lid and my girlfriend got me the jersey :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ordered some VP Vice pedals. Was going to get the Spank Spikes but backed out.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*Truvativ AKA 2.1 AM*

Truvativ GXP 2x9 24/36/Bash crankset + chain and cassette (11-34). Thought about going 2x10, but my X9 shifters and derailleurs are just about brand new.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

swapped out some stuff on the steed.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

The days of riding the squirly narrow bars that came with my bike are done. A new (unused) set of Easton Havoc bars should feel more comfortable at 711mm.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

heh, i just got easton monkey bars. i have to trim them though.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Ordered some VP Vice pedals. Was going to get the Spank Spikes but backed out.


I ordered up a set of black VP Vice pedals as well, I had contemplated the VP 007. I believe the Vice not only has a 10mm wider platform, but also hold your foot a bit further away from the crank arm. This was a problem for me wearing 5.10"s, I hope the VP Vice will correct this.

My latest purchase makes me feel ready for anything while out on the trail-


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jon Richard said:


> I ordered up a set of black VP Vice pedals as well, I had contemplated the VP 007. I believe the Vice not only has a 10mm wider platform, but also hold your foot a bit further away from the crank arm. This was a problem for me wearing 5.10"s, I hope the VP Vice will correct this.


I have the VP-59 right now. They are all right but don't offer enough grip. The other set are the XTR clipless. I like both the 59's and XTR but, the Vice should be the pedal I've been looking for all along. It's not very thick, not heavy, you can up grade to TI if need be and, from what I've seen on here their customer service is great.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

5-10s and lo-pro mags are my favorite combo of anything i've tried (flats and clippy)
https://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/10/2296/lo-pro-mag-2-platform-pedals.jpg
i'm sure there are plenty more high end pedals out there, but the size and pin arrangement have been very good and im rather picky bout that


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> I have the VP-59 right now. They are all right but don't offer enough grip. The other set are the XTR clipless. I like both the 59's and XTR but, the Vice should be the pedal I've been looking for all along. It's not very thick, not heavy, you can up grade to TI if need be and, from what I've seen on here their customer service is great.


Everything you stated in that last sentence=:thumbsup: Hoping it's the one I've been looking for as well.



NicoleB28 said:


> 5-10s and lo-pro mags are my favorite combo of anything i've tried (flats and clippy)
> https://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/10/2296/lo-pro-mag-2-platform-pedals.jpg
> i'm sure there are plenty more high end pedals out there, but the size and pin arrangement have been very good and im rather picky bout that


I had taken a close look at those and considered them before I decided on the VP Vice.

The real question that has me boggled is how in the world I can get a response from the likes of you two with nary a word about my latest purchase. I guess you guys are wiped out- pun intended.


----------



## dclements0 (Aug 30, 2006)

I need to take a pic but I just picked up some panniers and a salsa rack for my fargo. I'll try and get a pick up tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

johnrichard, i wish i could say that babywipes on the trail for emergency ass blasts would shock me....but after reading this forum long enough, i'm pretty numb  poop is still dope in my book!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> johnrichard, i wish i could say that babywipes on the trail for emergency ass blasts would shock me....but after reading this forum long enough, i'm pretty numb  poop is still dope in my book!


So, I could have just spent more time here rather than buy Cottonelles to help with _"sensitivity"_  :ciappa:rft::blush:

I tell you whats dope in my book is that BMC



NicoleB28 said:


>


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tired of my old crap bell pump, handle snapped off today when I was trying to patch and re fill a tube and then all of a sudden wouldn't pump at all.
Got this and a new tube, going tubeless once I find the right new rear tire


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New rear wheel.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> Tired of my old crap bell pump, handle snapped off today when I was trying to patch and re fill a tube and then all of a sudden wouldn't pump at all.
> Got this and a new tube, going tubeless once I find the right new rear tire


tubeless is wonderful....except when one tire keeps losing air.:madman:


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wish I had done this last year; my car scratched the crap out of my bike with my old walmart hatchback bike rack.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

mestapho said:


> New rear wheel.


Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face... :thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

pattongb said:


> Wish I had done this last year; my car scratched the crap out of my bike with my old walmart hatchback bike rack.


I have the same rack as the one on the right...Swagman. It's a great rack, i can fit my xc bike on one side and put my dh bike on the other and the wheels fit perfectly considering the different wheel bases of the 2 bikes. I say go for it! I've scratched so many frames and cars over the years that i'll NEVER buy a cheap bike rack again. :thumbsup:


----------



## tdg63 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Wheels*

New Wheels for my Epic. Next on the shopping lis XO or XX, not sure which?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

tdg63 said:


> New Wheels for my Epic. Next on the shopping lis XO or XX, not sure which?


Save some cash and go XO


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

The last few items came in today.... crank bros iodine 2 65mm stem 740mm crank bros 11 carbonbars and a new multi tool just cuz it looks cool


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

The hubby's new bike. he is a mtbr member, but never posts. so i'll do it for him.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

2_WD said:


> Save some cash and go XO


I might be wrong but I think XX is Sram's top-tier. I'd ball out on that lust worthy-ness if those were my options..


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


>


:thumbsup: I love my rouges.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

tdg63 said:


> New Wheels for my Epic. Next on the shopping lis XO or XX, not sure which?





2_WD said:


> Save some cash and go XO





monzie said:


> I might be wrong but I think XX is Sram's top-tier. I'd ball out on that lust worthy-ness if those were my options..


I'd suggest X.0 RD, crankset and cassette unless your weight weenie. The pulleys on the XX RD seem to wear faster, the cassette is not worth the extra money and the X.0 crank spider and rings can be replaced with 104 BCD options. I've had all of the components in subject, both XX/XO, so I'm not just talking out of my butt. XX/X.0 shifters are all the bomb and the '12 XX brakes are a big improvement over previous models. Fleabay is a good place to find deals unless your LBS gives you a nice discount.

MTBP


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

pattongb said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face... :thumbsup:


Here it is assembled.


----------



## Ginbraiba (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Planet Bike Protege 9.0. And, yes 48 degrees F by 9:30 AM is great to see in early March in Minnesota!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*crank bros handlebar*

handlebar large , drive better with this


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I've gone crazy. 

(it's the white one)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought a (non-matched) pair of new ones for a new riding experience (as well as to always have a bike with me from now on ) :thumbsup:
'12 Citizen Miami








'12 Schwinn Loop:


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

New to me 20t Surly cog......thanks nitrousjunky. havent had a chance to ride it yet, its been raining like crazy down here.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally replaced my old ratty mountain bike shoes with some inexpensive new ones:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

This actually came in one piece.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

New wheels and a bike scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

mestapho said:


> Here it is assembled.
> 
> View attachment 680129
> 
> ...


I got CK's too.. Blue with blue nipples laced to stans.... Love em.. no sound like it in the world.


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

2011 XTR Trail wheelset.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Minty fresh Prophet


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

dietz31684 said:


> Minty fresh Prophet


I am exceedingly jealous. Just...exceedingly. I have a prophet, love it, and want at least 3 more!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> I got CK's too.. Blue with blue nipples laced to stans.... Love em.. no sound like it in the world.


With all the hype about the noise I was surprised at how quiet they are. 
MUCH quieter than my Stan's 3.30 they replaced. 
I do like the buzz though.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

On the UPS truck.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Had to get something for the road bike as well.

CK will be laced to Enve AM rims once they come in.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> Had to get something for the road bike as well.
> 
> CK will be laced to Enve AM rims once they come in.


Love CK's... Mine are blue..


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Best $9.99 I ever spent. Does anyone have the right lever one for sale? :skep:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Thought I would finally try a carbon bar.
and the seat-post was just to break up the red.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll play the Rocky Mountain Cyclery game...Crank -.best $100 I ever spent! Also just picked up the seat collar from Wheel & Sprocket and the headset on eBay.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

nothing crazy special,
kona jerk 50mm stem (shaved about 95 grams from my other heavy ass stem)








specy (eh i dont like the company but their tires are the ****) ground control 2.3
paired with a wtb weirwolf 2.3 am tcs, it feels like my bike is glued to the ground and only $50, I just switched the GC to the rear and the WW up front and ill see how that works hopefully sometime this week if i get the chance to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

aperzigian said:


> I'll play the Rocky Mountain Cyclery game...Crank -.best $100 I ever spent! Also just picked up the seat collar from Wheel & Sprocket and the headset on eBay.


I wish I had $100 to spend for that crank right now... Deus series is the shizz, got the seat post and stem already, still need the bars and crank.

And that FSA Orbit headset look good. Is it worth the expense for some bling ?


----------



## jij0226 (Jan 31, 2012)

new bike


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Switched from fixed Exotic carbon to Manitou Tower Pro. On sale at CRC.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

David C said:


> I wish I had $100 to spend for that crank right now... Deus series is the shizz, got the seat post and stem already, still need the bars and crank.
> 
> And that FSA Orbit headset look good. Is it worth the expense for some bling ?


Yeah, I really dig the look of the headset. That said, I won this aUction for $26 shipped, and its brand new. So, was the "extra" expense worth it for the bling factor? OH YEAH.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I've seen those Orbit hs on eBay a few times, but was afraid of paying for junk since the prices were running pretty low. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

David C said:


> I've seen those Orbit hs on eBay a few times, but was afraid of paying for junk since the prices were running pretty low. Thanks for the feedback


However, I can't speak to the quality of it....maybe I'll change my tune after this season


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

anthonylokrn said:


> Had to get something for the road bike as well.
> 
> CK will be laced to Enve AM rims once they come in.


<--- jealous. I wish I had the coin for carbon rims and the eBay/chinese carbon make me uneasy.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

New Sette Razzo 20" for some causal XC racing.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

My birthday is not until Friday but I have already received some awesome stuff. Thank you, wife, daughter and sister!

hero2 and grab bag of mounts, single speed chain, 12pk FTA, box of trader jacks peanut butter goodies and dinner at my favorite seafood joint. LIFE IS GOOD :yesnod:


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love supporting my LBS and do so whenever I need something in a hurry, but CRC and Chain Love made my rebuild so much cheaper than I could have done by shopping locally. OK time to get to work...

- Shimano SLX crankset
- Park Tool Tools BB Install Spanner & Tool HollowTech II
- Shimano SLX 9 spd cassette 11-28
- Maxxis Ignitors and Crossmarks (got some fresh meat for my fiance's bike too)
- X-Tools Tools Cone Spanner Set 13-19mm
- X-Tools Tools Chain Whip Each
- X-Tools Tools Cassette Lockring Tool 
- Cutter chain


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

pitanan said:


> My birthday is not until Friday but I have already received some awesome stuff. Thank you, wife, daughter and sister!
> 
> hero2 and grab bag of mounts, single speed chain, 12pk FTA, box of trader jacks peanut butter goodies and dinner at my favorite seafood joint. LIFE IS GOOD :yesnod:


March birthdays FTW, mines sunday the 18th. Getting an X-Fusion 100mm Velvet RL, a Pure XCR wheelset, and a set of Clark's Skeletal hydraulic disc from the parents, my wife, and my grandparents. Should cure the upgrade bug for awhile.  Will post pics upon reception.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

XT Derailleur should be at my door when i get home


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

New RM Slayer....


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Got some new parts for the GF's bike and a nice tune-up. New bar, Monkey Lite, new pedals, new seat, not picured and some new tires for her. New kicks for me


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

Niner SIR 9 for commuting !


----------



## renfrini (Mar 4, 2012)

bought this for my birthday feb 20th


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

My newest addition to the stable. It will be my daily commuter plus some rails to trails and road biking epics. Has a new set of Vittoria Cross XG Pros on it for the trails, set of Continental Gatorskins for the road, and there are a set of TRP CX8.4s in the mail to replace the garbage Kore Cantis.


Kona Jake with proper CX shoes by renofizz, on Flickr


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Loudviking said:


> Thought I would finally try a carbon bar.
> and the seat-post was just to break up the red.


loving th old school thumbshifters!!!! :thumbsup:   NICE!!!

Glad im not the only one using thumb shfter!!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

boxedrn said:


> loving th old school thumbshifters!!!! :thumbsup:   NICE!!!
> 
> Glad im not the only one using thumb shfter!!


Never have to deal with chain-rub.

And I just missed the feel of them, can go through
every gear at the push of the paddle.:thumbsup:


----------



## xxaaronp5xx (Mar 10, 2012)

*my recent purchase*

i recently bought a new downhill bike. the CPC patriot :thumbsup:


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

custom 2011 specialized enduro expert


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^ The bell is so much bling!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Endura humvee shorts


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Waiting on a stem.


----------



## 007BigD (Mar 13, 2012)

*My 11th post on MTBR, lol...lots of reading tho*










Here it is...and I havent even got it yet! So excited and worried at the same time, cuz I just dont know it is what it is being sold to me as, which is a 92 Team Avalanche Frame. Just doesnt coincide with the front dropouts and cant find a polished Team frame ANYWHERE! But anyway...heres my latest purchase and my first post here. Cant wait to see it on my door step! LOL Then I wonder what folks will think of what im gonna do to it!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

That frame is gorgeous


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's one......



Trek 9800 OCLV


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

anj said:


> Here's one......
> 
> Trek 9800 OCLV


Dang that's a nice bike! I can't wait to finish putting my new bike together!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the other one... bought about one week later



Trek Top Fuel 7 (little muddy)


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

On my bike rack for fitting purposes.

I put the deposit on her today. Like my Stinky Dee sang to me ten years ago, the Operator FR sang to me today.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

My Ducks kit finally got here!
front








back








Front of the bibs








back of the bibs









Some Royal Racing gloves from chainlove


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

got this last week! ive got 1 ride on it so far and im so stoked to ride more!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

mestapho said:


> My Ducks kit finally got here!
> front


Really slick looking, I like them. Although for Oregon I expected a bit more neon. Our kits here at Michigan are pretty bland.

Pretty big spending day for me. New wheels, brakes, pedals, and shoes. I'll post pictures as it all gets delivered.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> got this last week! ive got 1 ride on it so far and im so stoked to ride more!


I test rode a Fuel EX 8 the other day at the LBS. I was highly impressed on how the ABP worked.
Nice bike you have there.


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the big recent purchase - only took 8 months to get it!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> Really slick looking, I like them. Although for Oregon I expected a bit more neon. Our kits here at Michigan are pretty bland.
> 
> Pretty big spending day for me. New wheels, brakes, pedals, and shoes. I'll post pictures as it all gets delivered.


Yeah they turned out great. 
If Uncle Phil and Nike had been involved they would be Volt (what Nike calls that neon yellow) all over.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveBro said:


> This is the big recent purchase - only took 8 months to get it!


sick bike!


Hutch3637 said:


> I test rode a Fuel EX 8 the other day at the LBS. I was highly impressed on how the ABP worked.
> Nice bike you have there.


yeah its great. i put the shock in pro pedal and i can barely tell its a full suspension. then i turn it off and takes roots and stuff like that like a champ!


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

2012 Enduro Comp

Warm fuzzy feelings


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Full XT 2x10 drivetrain to replace the 3x9 SLX/XT that was on my bike previously. Can't wait to ride tomorrow! I need to clean up the old and get it on eBay I guess.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Ordered this from Jenson yesterday (literally about 24 hours ago) and it just arrived. Sick! I've never had a next day delivery from them...it used to be like 3-4 days which worked for me but this just raised the bar LOL.

JUSAFTW

New shwagg...
Garneau jersey 
Titec short sleeve DH tee
TLD long sleeve DH jersey 
Star fangled nut
Star nut installation tool


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

PrestaRatchet & Pedros bits


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope it is going to work.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

So comfortable, and got them for $10


----------



## almeister (Feb 16, 2011)

Just sniped off of eBay only minutes ago.NOS Fox DHX 5. Gonna send it to Avalanche as soon as I get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Has the basics covered torx,allen,phillips and a socket adapter for any add on bits.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

Twilight Error said:


> On my bike rack for fitting purposes.
> 
> I put the deposit on her today. Like my Stinky Dee sang to me ten years ago, the Operator FR sang to me today.


nice! can you post detail pictures of the rack? I need make one.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

twinracer said:


> nice! can you post detail pictures of the rack? I need make one.


I've opened a new thread in Passion to do just that. Hott Bike on Bike action is the name.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have a pic, but today I am finally on my way to getting a FS. I am right now in the process of moving every part from my gf's bike to the FS frame. She is almost my same height (1" less), so if she wants to go riding... she can use my HT. The FS is a 2006 Giant Trance 1. Got it for 350 with rear shock.


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

Mild winter here meant overstocks on these PI lobster claw gloves, for $35 I had to bring em home.

roog


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

3/4 done. This is my first bike build. Really great experience. Took me while, but getting there. Tomorrow I am gonna go to LBS so they can help get longer cables for the shifters and see if they can check everything was done correctly.

Now I only need a saddle and a seatpost.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Just picked up one of these so I can run some close to the house errands without worrying about some toolbag "inheriting" my bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

chain tensioners back from the powdercoater :thumbsup: more for sale, pm me if you want one


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

*Lightly* used complete 2010 Tracer VP....

2 weeks ago. ;-)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> chain tensioners back from the powdercoater :thumbsup: more for sale, pm me if you want one


Looks good, how long to make them ?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Roughly 45 minutes a piece


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Not too bad. Good idea too. Can I get one in purple pimp ?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

All I've got is the green (it was demanded :lol: ), but I would be more than happy to sell you one of those :thumbsup: trying to raise monies for new ss frame...current ss frame broke last weekend


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Just picked up one of these after using a Loaded quick release lever that I was never satisfied with. I don't adjust my seat height on the trail so it's back to just a regular seatpost clamp.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> All I've got is the green (it was demanded :lol: ), but I would be more than happy to sell you one of those :thumbsup: trying to raise monies for new ss frame...current ss frame broke last weekend


Unfortunately I'm quite broke right now, been riding too much and not working enough :lol:

That broken frame sucks. Hope you get your new one soon


----------



## dimilo (Mar 20, 2012)

I <3 picture threads!


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

picked up a fitting beginner clipless set to see what all the rage is about. payed bike shop premium for it but its nice helping out the shops sometimes.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got spokes today! To fix my broken rear wheel. New tires again soon.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Got a thermal insulated water bottle and a good deal on pearl izumi cycling shorts. Shorts were originally $80. The tag was scratched out and marked down to $54, which i thought was good. Then when i checked out they rang up to $38.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Crank Bros 5050-3


----------



## heavyd66 (Mar 11, 2012)

2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy AL version


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Crank Brothers Mallet 3 pedals 









and this USAF jersey


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New Stem and Bars...


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

trmn8er said:


> New Stem and Bars...


a logical choice

_see what i did there?_


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

The big brown truck just brought me a set of these. Getting these and the new tires mounted tommorow.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> The big brown truck just brought me a set of these. Getting these and the new tires mounted tommorow.


Nice! I've looked at BWW several times and just not pulled the trigger. Their wheelsets seem to be a great deal.

Edit: Argh! I pushed your photo to a previous page.  Sorry about that.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Its all good, I pick them up from the shop tommorow. Went tubless with a bontrager kit and geax seguaros.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

well, i didn't buy em...but they're new and they're cool...700 x 45 panaracer fire cross tires, courtesy of their marketing honcho...good lord, i think i've died and gone to monster 'cross heaven...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Making the leap.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> Making the leap.


nice! i love my time atac aliums. they are a little on the heavy side but they are solid and i have heard they last forever which i can definitely see them being rideable for a long time.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

My new Surly Ogre set up for commuting. Took it out on singletrack last night and it rocks there too


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

mtbtacolover said:


> nice! i love my time atac aliums. they are a little on the heavy side but they are solid and i have heard they last forever which i can definitely see them being rideable for a long time.


I used to race BMX on basically these same pedals back in the day and I fell in love with them. When I decided that I wanted to take clipless to the mountain bike it was a natural choice to go right back to them.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

My last purchase


----------



## riceburner_mario (Jun 11, 2011)

little digging at my LBS


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

kevingp said:


> My last purchase


Im really digging that paint scheme. Im afraid this might be my next purchase as well.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> Making the leap.


'

Got any old platforms you want to sell to a local Michigander?

Relevance: Been debating on purchasing this every time i see it on chainlove...my water bottle has been running dry to early and i can't fit a bigger one.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> I used to race BMX on basically these same pedals back in the day and I fell in love with them. When I decided that I wanted to take clipless to the mountain bike it was a natural choice to go right back to them.


nice yeah they are great


kyle_vk said:


> '
> 
> Got any old platforms you want to sell to a local Michigander?
> 
> Relevance: Been debating on purchasing this every time i see it on chainlove...my water bottle has been running dry to early and i can't fit a bigger one.


any hydration pack is worth it IMO i used a cheap walmart one and i dont know what i would do without it. plus you can carry tools, small parts, and food. idk how big that fox is but it might be a good one to use.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got these online


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> '
> 
> Got any old platforms you want to sell to a local Michigander?
> 
> Relevance: Been debating on purchasing this every time i see it on chainlove...my water bottle has been running dry to early and i can't fit a bigger one.


Do it bro. I did recently and havent packed a water bottle since. And i hardly notice it's even there once i get into the ride.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

anj said:


> Do it bro. I did recently and havent packed a water bottle since. And i hardly notice it's even there once i get into the ride.


+1

Just make sure it's big enough to carry your tools, wallet, camera, pump, tube, lunch/food, etc plus your water.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Got some new shoes to go with my Straitline platform pedals.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Had to get the whole bike in the pic to get all the new stuff. Switched to the new Niner EMD 9 frame and had to go with a new F/D, Thompson Masterpiece seatpost, new FSA MX headset, and switched out my BB's for these sweet 2012 XT hydro's and what a difference they make!


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

kevingp said:


> My last purchase


/droooools


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

XT trails 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

XTR Shadow+









New front wheel to match the rear.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Free front wheel, free fork and avid bb7s for 54 bucks shipped. Ordered yesterday got today. 
sent from my incredible2


----------



## eric1991 (Mar 17, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> '
> 
> Go for it i have a 50 ounce camel bak and a regular water bottle attached to the bottom and it makes all the difference in the world... I'm going to be upgrading the the camel bak M.U.l.E soon


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Personally, as I'm getting into endurance events, I wish I had gotten a Camelbak Octane, bit more water and storage then the typical small hydration packs.










Got a pair of these with the clear lenses for early morning rides. No more rocks in the eyeball.


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

My new ballet shoes!


----------



## XCELRATE (Mar 16, 2012)

*New DiamondBack's....*

Bought 2 Genesis V2100 from WallyWorld in Jan and feel in love with MTB'r...
Looky what showed up Wednesday...
2011 DiamondBack Mission 1
2012 DiamondBack Sortie 1 29er


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

XCELRATE said:


> Bought 2 Genesis V2100 from WallyWorld in Jan and feel in love with MTB'r...
> Looky what showed up Wednesday...
> 2011 DiamondBack Mission 1
> 2012 DiamondBack Sortie 1 29er


Nice dude, you buy them both at the same time???


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

steiny said:


> Picked up my Madone 5.2 yesterday.
> 
> Those are some ratty 2001 Time ATAC Carbon pedals on there (MTB content). :thumbsup:


Very nice!


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

carlosmontiel said:


> As a Iive in Venezuela (and everything is so expensive over here) I just got home from Miami, Fl and brought this with me.
> 
> Kyle Straight Knee Pads.
> Teva Links
> ...


That looks like Christmas


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A 2011 new to me, never built, warranty replacement frame with a DHX Air for an incredible price. Waiting on the the black 2012 with RP23 that I ordered.

MTBP


----------



## XCELRATE (Mar 16, 2012)

Guerdonian said:


> Nice dude, you buy them both at the same time???


Yes! after we get to ride them and put a few scratches on them i just might start feeling better about the check i just wrote. right now i'm still having trouble eating!!! LOL!!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

That firebird is sick.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

changed the new XT i bought a couple weeks or so ago for one of these today


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

A few purchases lately. Now that I'm done with the wrenching, a rear 10mm solid axle just feels so much better of a FR than a flimsy QR. And some nice steel nuts and double washers. Threw them on the buffer to make them shine


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Giro Xar: $90 on Amazon. Score!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

just ordered a new SWorks MT Helmet from my dealer..


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

evasive said:


> Giro Xar: $90 on Amazon. Score!


Great helmet. I have one and like it a lot.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

OO7 said:


> Great helmet. I have one and like it a lot.


Hope I do too. I used an Urge Enduro-matic last year, and it was OK but sometimes it would be nice to have some more venting. Plus I don't have a brown bike anymore.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just picked up a Giro Feature to replace the the worn out Xen:


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I got my El Mariachi frame bag and the Osprey Manta 30. Mainly got the Manta for commuting and to have a bag to take out on some longer day rides. I love it already.


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pedals so well finished. But more importantly they are a perfect color match with my bike.Yes I know I know I'm a poser:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

evasive said:


> Giro Xar: $90 on Amazon. Score!


evasive, thats a nice helmet, I looked at them at my dealer and it fit nice, the sworks felt the same and with the deal this from Specialized I cant complain.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

scrublover said:


> It's only money, right?


But money well spent.


----------



## jmsykim (Feb 18, 2012)

*DT 350 Hub*

How about this one?


----------



## jmsykim (Feb 18, 2012)

*Dt 340*

And this one..


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Bought a rack for car.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hit the Zoic Wearhouse sale. Also picked up the FreeRiders at the LBS.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> View attachment 684159


You stole someone's clothes from The Rapture!


----------



## tfrank01 (Jul 26, 2010)

2012 Mach 429


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Placed an order for my Surly 1x1 frameset and some other misc parts so I can get my singlespeed back up and rolling :thumbsup: pics to come soon


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You stole someone's clothes from The Rapture!


:thumbup:
If I am still around after the rapture I wonder what that says about me. Lol.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I just stopped by this thread for the first time and after looking at about a third of the pages, I realized I don't spend nearly enough money on this sport. Aside from replacing chains and tires every 60-90 days, I rarely spend a dime on mountain biking.

My latest purchases are two souvenir jerseys from a vacation a couple of months ago and a pair of used $10 Lake carbon shoes from eBay when I got home from vacation. (I rode a bit on vacation, so I guess the trip to New Zealand could be considered a bike related purchase.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

*New bits*

Just finished fitting my KHS Solo One (ali frame 29" er ) with some new shoes with some Maxiss Crossmarks and a set of 2012 Shimano XT brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished fitting my KHS Solo One (ali frame 29" er ) with some new shoes with some Maxiss Crossmarks and a set of 2012 Shimano XT brakes. :thumbsup:


yes, i had to switch out the cheapo brakes on my solo one, too...but i used a pair of XT brakes i had lying around...those stock kendas ain't that great, either...i put panaracers on it.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday to me!!!
Just bought:

2011 Fox Shock RP2 BoostValve
2012 Fox 32 TALAS 140 TERRALOGIC FIT 15QR 1.5 TAPER KASHIMA BLACK 
2012 Shimano XT Full set
Crank Brothers Iodine 3 Black/Iron wheelset
Kenda Slant Six

Now, the wait....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just bought a set of 105 shifters and rear derailleur for my cross check. 

Also bought a Thule t2 bike rack.


----------



## almeister (Feb 16, 2011)

Inno INA388 Tire Hold roof mount bike rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar07 (Jun 3, 2010)

I got a set of wheels built unfortunately they are for my Road bike. I haven't been buying much for my mt bike lately because I am hopping to buy a new Mt. Bike next year. Here they are at the Bike shop, I picked them up last week, but haven't had a chance to get them mounted yet I think I will wait until the weather gets a little better.

SS-


----------



## ax8588 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Other than maybe some lighter rims, this should be it for a while..(famous last words!).


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Fresh out of the mail


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Picked up a 2011 Felt Q620 for the wife yesterday.... also got the Swagman XTC2 rack that you can see in the background. The Felt Nine Sport that I bought should be here in about 10 days. I hate waiting 










Ha, she's gonna be mad that I posted this picture, lol.


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

This is more than one picture. Custom made chain tensioners for my ss29er:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

liv_rong said:


> This is more than one picture. Custom made chain tensioners for my ss29er:


Lol looks interesting

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

haha, wth? That's a ballsy design. Either that or you're just being a d1ck...


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> Please explain this. Don't know if anyone else is seeing it either.


Seeing what? A finely crafted set of chain tensioners?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

liv_rong said:


> This is more than one picture. Custom made chain tensioners for my ss29er:


Please explain this. Don't know if anyone else is seeing it either.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Please explain this. Don't know if anyone else is seeing it either.


Those are some small balls.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I was in a shop the other day and all I really needed was some cable end caps and I kind of wanted red to match the other anodized red on my bike. They didn't have any but the manager brought this kit out that also has ends and it was red. At first I was like '$20! you got to be kidding me.' But upon closer inspection they are made really well and add a bit of bling and they look like they will not wear out. They fit the housing very well and have little brass washers inside to fit tight around the cable and provide a perfectly flat surface for the stainless strands in the housing to dead end on. 

The kit comes with enough for a full bike with cable brakes too. 4 and 5mm and 4 end caps. It would be nice if they offered just 4mm kits for those with hydraulic brakes. 

A bit much but so what. 

I don't know if they come in other colors or not.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Really?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

liv_rong said:


> This is more than one picture. Custom made chain tensioners for my ss29er:


You have my seal of approval!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

New wheels (Arch 29ers on X.9 hubs from Handspun). Can't wait to mount 'em up! Tubeless at last.


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn that's a good looking bike! I love my Focus, and hope this one works out well for you


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Still some other stuff in the mail. Will post that later


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of money well spent on this thread! You're all keeping Merica going strong...


----------



## Tybol (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my new Focus Black Forest 3.0 (I call him "Lancelot Jones"), Wellgo C135 platform pedals and a bunch of solvents, lubricants and brushes to try to get the 41 (+/-) pounds of sand out of my bike after each ride.


----------



## davidrode (Nov 7, 2009)

*2012 x-caliber*

2012 x-caliber.
Purchased in Sept 2011..
Upgraded grips Lizard Skins and new VP Vice Pedals..
I absolutely love this bike !!!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Tore the sidewall on my Bronson,
thought I'd give the TCS Moto a shot. 
Got another Bronson at the same time if I don't like the Moto. I like how it looks though. Similar to the Hans Dampf.


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

XO Chrome Brakeset with 200mm/160mm rotors









Reverb Stealth 380mm seatpost


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

For my road bike. I've had "the tingles" a few times and I'm hoping this fixes it. I don't think I sit down enough on my mtn bike to need one.

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/2011-ism-adamo-road-saddle.jpg


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Truvativ T40 carbon 700mm


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

New tires:










And road bike related (sorry!):

These:



















For this:










Patiently waiting for both Rennen and Homebrewed Components chain rings for my next SS project. Firefly has also started my custom 1" stem so maybe that'll be done soon!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Tybol said:


> This is my new Focus Black Forest 3.0 (I call him "Lancelot Jones"), Wellgo C135 platform pedals and a bunch of solvents, lubricants and brushes to try to get the 41 (+/-) pounds of sand out of my bike after each ride.


HOOAH!!! Why so much sand? Do you ride on the beach?


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*New tire*

New tire going under my Surly Karate Monkey fork


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New frameset


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> New frameset


That there is purdy^^^
Glad to see your back on a bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just used all my old parts :thumbsup: did get a new crankset though.


p.s. I have other bikes..but really missed my rigid singlespeed  my full suspension 30 speed just doesn't cut it :lol:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> New frameset


Which rotors are those ?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

invisible rotors apparently!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Rotors are the Alligator Wind Cutter's with the Ti-Ni coating...I wanted to bump up a size from 160mm (to 180mm) and got a good deal on them


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That's what I thought. How's the wear and power with BB7's ?


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Got a whole new bike!

happy trails...

squish


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

David C said:


> That's what I thought. How's the wear and power with BB7's ?


BB5's...and once they're set up properly they work great

I see the advantages of BB7's, but can properly set up BB5's..so I could save a few bucks there when I bought these brakes a couple years ago. The rotors stop well and are fairly quiet. Especially compared to the Avid Roundagon's that came with the calipers


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> BB5's...and once they're set up properly they work great
> 
> I see the advantages of BB7's, but can properly set up BB5's..so I could save a few bucks there when I bought these brakes a couple years ago. The rotors stop well and are fairly quiet. Especially compared to the Avid Roundagon's that came with the calipers


I second this.

I have properly adjusted bb5's that came stock on my bike, Paired up with SD7 levers and some Alligator Serration rotors, they stop fantastic, feel great, rub free, and quiet! Once the pads wear out, I'll get BB7's, but until then, I'm pretty damn satisfied with a cheaper brake and its job of stopping me!

I ride aggressive XC, and a couple times some DH, they still work great.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I probably won't even get BB7's for this bike because new brake pads are cheaper  (I'm on my second set too).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, but my inquiry was really about the rotors 

I run BB5&7's since a few years. I have no fear of them. Just that I need to choose a rear 140mm rotor to pair with a BB7 and not sure yet between the wind cutter or Avid HS1. I prefer more durability and performance than ultra light weight parts. 16g difference between both wind cutter and HS1, so not much of a deal breaker.


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

I got a couple of boxes of goodies today in the mail. I also got a pair of Fox Ranger riding shorts that arent pictured.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

@thekevin idk if you have any experience with that co2 inflator but i couldnt get mine to work. idk if i put the co2 cartridge on wrong or what but it just didnt work when i tried to inflate a tire


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ That's because you're an idiot :thumbsup: (I'm kidding, but really they are simple)


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

Transition Bandit 29, best 29er I've rested my taint on :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

^ sexy


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I want a bandit 29 so bad. Congrats!


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

Me too.... 29 want u so bad


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

mtbtacolover said:


> @thekevin idk if you have any experience with that co2 inflator but i couldnt get mine to work. idk if i put the co2 cartridge on wrong or what but it just didnt work when i tried to inflate a tire


I have used them before and had pretty good luck with them.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

thekevin said:


> I got a couple of boxes of goodies today in the mail. I also got a pair of Fox Ranger riding shorts that arent pictured.


I'm curious of the type of terrain you are riding in. Want to know why you need such beefy DH tires F/R on a HT.


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Just single track through the woods, I was just looking for some good 2.3's when I cam across these. I was surprised how much they softened up the feel of the HT. They are quite a bit beefier than what the pictures made them look when I bought them.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

thekevin said:


> Just single track through the woods, I was just looking for some good 2.3's when I cam across these. I was surprised how much they softened up the feel of the HT. They are quite a bit beefier than what the pictures made them look when I bought them.


I don't know if that is how your saddle is right now, but you may want to level it out for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought these today.










Slightly thinner upgrade


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Along with my 1x1 frame I bought a new Raceface Ride XC crankset (no pictures) and threw my Salsa SS ring on it...I've got the original 3 rings and chainring bolts that are brand new..I'm never gonna use em'..pm me if you want em'


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

thekevin said:


> I have used them before and had pretty good luck with them.


oh okay. mine was a POS so i got a bontrager one...hopefully it works better


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I don't know if that is how your saddle is right now, but you may want to level it out for a more comfortable ride.


Not everyone's ass is the same.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

My ass is much happier now.


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

Officially "clipped in"...new pedals and of course, new shoes


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

ricky916 said:


> Not everyone's ass is the same.


I just don't see how anyone could ride XC with their seat like that, without sliding forward and off the seat.


----------



## XCELRATE (Mar 16, 2012)

*CatEye Commuter...*

CatEye Communter went for its first ride today... 12 miles right out the gate...


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

not so much a purchase...but i did buy the 6 pack of oberon that i traded for it :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Finally laced up the CK's . . . 1880g with tape and valve stem. DT Swiss comp's with brass nipples.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

kyle_vk said:


> not so much a purchase...but i did buy the 6 pack of oberon that i traded for it :thumbsup:


Sigh . . . [email protected]#$ do I miss Oberon . . . :sad:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Sigh . . . [email protected]#$ do I miss Oberon . . . :sad:


I here ya, finding out i had a liver disease last year (22 years old) means no more beer...so any excuse to buy beer is a good one for me 

(no worries...i had my fair share of fun in high school so i didn't miss out too much :thumbsup: )


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

New fork and headset - the beginning of my new 29er build!


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

got this mounted up on the tool box over the weekend. figured I needed a better way to move the bike around.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

*Felt Nine Sport*

I posted this in the Beginner's section already, but thought I'd share here too 

2012 Felt Nine Sport. This will replace the Northrock HC6 that I bought at Costco about a month ago. That didn't take long did it, lol.










Terrible pic I know, but I just kinda snapped it with my phone right before I rolled it into the garage.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are a couple of my latest parts. Lots more in the mail. Still waiting on my Easton Havoc stem, ODI grips, brake hoses, half link chain, titanium skewers, and Stans tubeless conversion kit! It was a successful birthday.


----------



## TX_187 (Feb 9, 2011)

26" Stumpy Elite- First ride this weekend


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

^ drool ^


----------



## teachndad (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, it was new before the first ride. The cluster was clean as a whistle.

Now look what I did. :thumbsup:










The mud was free.

Pictured is a Novara Ponderosa 29er.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

teachndad said:


> Well, it was new before the first ride. The cluster was clean as a whistle.
> 
> Now look what I did. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What the problem is? Clusters are supposed to be dirty...even every whistle has some spit on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

*My first full suspension. Loving it!*


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

*Got this for my nephe from CraigsList for $1200.*


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

mrstranger said:


>


Amazing deal! :thumbsup:

I almost bought a Trance a few years ago but i ended up going with a Specialized. I prolly woulda been just as happy with the Trance.

2 sweet bikes...congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

2_WD said:


> Amazing deal! :thumbsup:
> 
> I almost bought a Trance a few years ago but i ended up going with a Specialized. I prolly woulda been just as happy with the Trance.
> 
> 2 sweet bikes...congrats! :thumbsup:


Thanks. I almost kept the Roscoe III for myself but it was one size too big. lol


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

replaced the junk stock Wellgo pedals on my Wahoo with a set of DMR V12 mags very gripy


----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

Technically speaking the grips were the most recent, but i bought them the same day that i bought the bike, and i happened to get the wheels in the mail (FINALLY!) in the mail 3 days prior...i've been praying a lot to the bicycle gods lately and they smiled back by giving me a way uglier version of my childhood dreambike than i could have imagined! Right now its in commuter mode, i think this weekend i'll try out trail mode...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool ride^^^


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

mrstranger said:


>


I like it!


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

kevingp said:


> I like it!


Thanks. I like her too. BTW her names Quorra.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

mrstranger said:


> Thanks. I like her too. BTW her names Quorra.


What year is that bike? I love the color.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

kevingp said:


> What year is that bike? I love the color.


She's a 2011.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Just received this from pricepoint.com 
KindShock I900-R dropper post

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

Brand new Mavic Crosstrails on my GF Tassajara...


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a new wheel and upgraded my old 7sp to an 8sp










went for a CC chain


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

My newest purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Trying out the Bionicon c.guide v.02


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

decided to buy red brake and gear cables  i think it looks rather nice


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*RWC needle bearing kit for TBc*

Decided to install the RWC needle bearing kit on my TBc. Had it for a week, and have yet to ride with it because of the continuous, heavy, obnoxious, continuous, mind-bending rain! Did I mention continuous?


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Got these in the mail today


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ultegra cassette for the cross bike came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

My last purchase for my bike.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Laser4G63 said:


> My last purchase for my bike.


Liar.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

cman8 - 
If you're running that on the rear, try running it backwards. I was pretty impressed when I ran it that way when I was waiting for my Moto to show up.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I ran my navegals 2.5 backwards in the rear and it made a difference. I am putting a 2.3 rear and 2.1 front of these.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just brought my old Klein up to 2012 standards. Basically "removed radiator cap and inserted car" as my car racing buddies say.

Replaced everything but the pedals, seat, tires, and water bottle cage.

XTR, XT, Chris King, Far and Near, Fox Float RL 100, FSA, ESI, Mavic, DT Swiss, Wheel Smith.

I love my bike!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool build! I'm betting it's pretty light too!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

yep, teetering between 21-22. 
no disc brakes. old frame!
and I am not going back to spd pedals. I love my Straitlines.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i love orange!!!

especially with blue! that thing is secks


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

mestapho said:


> Trying out the Bionicon c.guide v.02


How is it working so far and what gearing do you have??


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

jeepergirl17 said:


> Just brought my old Klein up to 2012 standards. Basically "removed radiator cap and inserted car" as my car racing buddies say.
> 
> Replaced everything but the pedals, seat, tires, and water bottle cage.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike. Job very well done. :thumbsup:

Edit: If that's the fork I think it is, take good care of it! It's been through a lot already!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> How is it working so far and what gearing do you have??


No rides on it yet. I'm running a 11-36 cassette and 24/36 double chainring.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

New frame just showed up. Scored on sale at HnR:


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Some nice lookin new toys in here,


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

mestapho said:


> No rides on it yet. I'm running a 11-36 cassette and 24/36 double chainring.


cool was looking into it but it is 50$ for the small thing


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

HBC rings!
one for xtr m960
one for xtr m985


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Beautiful bike. Job very well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: If that's the fork I think it is, take good care of it! It's been through a lot already!


It has to be "that" special fork!
I'm going to take great care of it just like I have my bike since 2000!!

thanks if you are who helped with this set up!!!


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

*Customizing*

Gotta make it your own.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

New reverb loving it so far, only had it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

Gary Fisher Marlin-$200, excellent shape. Trying to get my brother in law into mountain biking. My second bike is a downhill bike. Will also be my backup bike.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> New reverb loving it so far, only had it for a couple of weeks.


nice! those are great!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Bought a new seatpost for my new 29er build out of the bargain bin at Performance bikes...

Got home, realized that I need a 27.2, not a 31.6.

What's with all these crazy seatpost sizes?


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> What's with all these crazy seatpost sizes?


What's with not knowing your seatpost size?


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Went the Pearl Izumi "outlet" store north of town. Picked up the only 2 pair in my size for $14 ea.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a newb so I suppose everything qualifies but here is the latest arrival:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Nenbran said:


> What's with not knowing your seatpost size?


Brand new frame was the same as all my other bikes - didn't think to measure the new post, every single bike I've got is the same size!

See, live and learn


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

mestapho said:


> Trying out the Bionicon c.guide v.02


I love it, but you have it a bit too far back. It's best to get as close to the chainring next to the tire.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> I love it, but you have it a bit too far back. It's best to get as close to the chainring next to the tire.


Why? I moved it around a bit before cinching it down to find the spot where I got the chain tension I wanted. If it doesn't work out where it's out I'll just move it. Going for a decent ride tomorrow so I'll find out then.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Two of these:


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

New grips, brake hoses, bars, and stem.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice, and full pics of that SS Cannondale?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! Sure thing. Most of the other parts are new anyway. Chain, Skewers, tires, and Stan's no tube conversion.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Not my most recent purchase, but it just came in today's mail. 28t spiderless chainring from Homebrewed Components.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Tifosi Seek FC fototec glasses. Haven't used them yet. Anyone else?


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Race face seat post 
And a 32 tooth Bashguard


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

BlueCannon said:


> Thanks! Sure thing. Most of the other parts are new anyway. Chain, Skewers, tires, and Stan's no tube conversion.


Nice! You decked out that Trail SL2 quite a bit.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

trdspectacoma said:


> cool was looking into it but it is 50$ for the small thing


I agree that it is expensive (should be priced in the $30 range), but for bikes that use PFBB and doesn't have ISCG tabs, there aren't any other option right now.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


> Thanks! Sure thing. Most of the other parts are new anyway. Chain, Skewers, tires, and Stan's no tube conversion.


Looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got a few items over the last days...

Let's see :

Shimano BioPace chainrings in 40t, 42t and 52t.
Sakea OvalTech chainrings in 28t and 48t.
Shimano Exage A250 5 bolts spider 170mm crank arm with busted pedal threads.

^All for $4 at my bike co-op where I work. The rings are in very nice condition. They seems scratched, but it's only some silver paint over the real black coating, same for the crank.

Then I got my Truvativ chainring bolts kit for RockGuard. Paired with some 5mm spacers I now have my single ring setup completed and safe to use. Shaved about 5g off the ghetto setup I had before. $7.50 price matched at Jenson. Smooth and great business as usual 

Finally, my new Vredestein Bull Lock tire, 26x2.35 folding. To replace my WTB MotoRaptor 2.4. The tire is very "knobby" feeling compared to the fairly smooth Moto'. Still have to experiment with this one and get to adapt my riding to the new rubber. I had to correct many times when cornering to avoid the skid whereas my Moto felt better. Learning curve that is. Shave about 210g of rotating weight. On sale for $17 at Jenson. Love em.

Oh, also picked up some high grade (12.9) alloy steel M6x30 socket head bolts for my newly spaced brake adaptor. I wasn't very happy with only a few mm's of the stock bolts being threaded into the adaptor. Better be safe then sorry, even more with a 7mm gap and a 203mm rotor.

Now I'm making some technical drawing for new spacers and parts. I love custom parts


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

My new SWorks MT Helmet came in, cant beat the $70 deal.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Wooo birthday gifts from the family. They know me too well.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

What brand is that jersey? Royal? Where did you buy it?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, its the Royal Racing Epic Trail Jersey. My parents got it at their LBS, but PricePoint carries it in both blue and green and HuckNRoll has an amazing deal on the small/extra small sizes.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Loving the versatility of these so far...


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> I agree that it is expensive (should be priced in the $30 range), but for bikes that use PFBB and doesn't have ISCG tabs, there aren't any other option right now.


I know I'll just hammer some links and I should be fine until another company comes out and brings prices Down


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

New AN01 pedals today.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Not glamorous, but it fits this time!










Still putting my new 29er together one little piece at a time 
The cheap stuff (like this) I'm getting where-ever, but the wheels, fork, stem, bars and drive train have all been my LBS.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

BlueCannon said:


> New grips, brake hoses, bars, and stem.


Sweet bike!


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Good to know I'm not the only one who loves it. Wasn't sure how the color scheme would go over with others, just knew I really liked it.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

New helmet. Bell volt. I hate wearing helmets so I figure I should get something that feels like I'm not wearing one!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> New helmet. Bell volt. I hate wearing helmets so I figure I should get something that feels like I'm not wearing one!


I used to think that too...then i had a nasty crash on loose gravel! :madman:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh I always wear one I just hate it lol


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

thekevin said:


> ............
> https://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/kevincolliver/Trek 6000/2012-04-09180124.jpg


nice pile of parts* 

what model is that?

* sorta like 'nice pile of bricks' when ref a house


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

More shwagg


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope QR seatpost collar to replace the stock Bontrager one I bent. Matches my hubs!


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

I am putting a lot of hope in this.


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

2_WD said:


> More shwagg


Got the same gloves, tore threw them in less then 2 months 
Back to my 661's!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

ring_basher said:


> Got the same gloves, tore threw them in less then 2 months
> Back to my 661's!


Yikes, thanks for the heads up...glad i only paid $18 for them.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

142x12 maxle kit for my RIP9


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/112665069077050458459/PIVOTMACH4#

King / Arch Ex Wheelset fun bolts
Magura rotors
Thomson stem with red cover and cap
ODI bar plugs
Crank Brothers Acid 2 pedals
waiting for Nobby Nics and red Salsa Skewer to arrive


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't find my camera, so stock images of the internets.

Sick of sweat getting in my face so I'm trying one of these things. And with summer coming soon I'm gonna need it I think!









Rear rotor got messed up on my most recent ride so time for a new rotor! Got the white one to match my frame.









And lastly some new sunglasses which will hopefully prefer to stay on my face! Got the gray ones.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Streetking said:


> My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


Wow! What do you plan to ride with those wheels? They have quite entertaining reviews here.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Streetking said:


> My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


Sweet looking ride. I bet it would look better as a single speed.


----------



## makwa354 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just getting started in the sport. After seeing some of the purchases you guys have put on here I am a bit sheepish.... 

But, here's my new ride.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

<- has a fondness for Jamis.... my first mtb. I rode the wheels off that thing back in the day


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Streetking said:


> My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


This is beautiful..... ranks very high on the droolability scale  :thumbsup:


----------



## makwa354 (Sep 1, 2010)

anj said:


> <- has a fondness for Jamis.... my first mtb. I rode the wheels off that thing back in the day


I plan on riding the wheels off this one  My first MTB race is the 5th of May. I have a feeling the modding will be beginning shortly after that.

I have a Jamis roadie and comfort bike too. My LBS is a Jamis dealer and those guys have put up with so much of my crap and still smile when I come in.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

2011 Trek Session 8 with a Fox 40 swapped in


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

2_WD said:


> Yikes, thanks for the heads up...glad i only paid $18 for them.


I paid like $30 for them so I wasn't a happy camper, it was mostly the thumbs, the top tears and the seams on the fingers seem to tear rather easy, got mine caught/snagged on my brake lever and it wasn't a good time lol.
Great summer glove though, super breathable.


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

Streetking said:


> My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

GoingOffRoading said:


> 2011 Trek Session 8 with a Fox 40 swapped in


thats a sick bike!


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

GoingOffRoading said:


> 2011 Trek Session 8 with a Fox 40 swapped in


Daaaaamnnnnnn. I was happy because i was getting my bike from the shop today, but after seeing this i dont want it.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Streetking said:


> My latest bike is an old guy from 1994......bought the frame in top condition in 2010.


absolutely beautiful!!
I love Kleins!!
(have a 2000 Attitude Comp)


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

GoingOffRoading said:


> 2011 Trek Session 8 with a Fox 40 swapped in


Loving the IH Scout 2. Had a 79 back in high school.


----------



## cmoles (Feb 22, 2012)

new here...just finished building this, just a started bike to get back into the sport.


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

new bash


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Replacing my Kenda Nevegals with some new Hans Damphs. Will probably throw my old tires on my wife's bike. Although well used, they are better than what she has now. 

I liked the Nevegals! Ran them tubeless on some Flows and never had a flat. The tread lasted for a good time and the knobs where durable. They provided good traction in most situation though I never ride in muddy conditions. They didn't have great rolling resistance and the front could use a little more bite while turning in loose conditions.

I hope the new tires maintain the good aspects of the Nevegals and improve on the weaker areas.

The front tire is the trail and the back is a pace compound.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Camelbak MULE military


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally, my baby!

Full XT drivetrain and brakes.
Xtr shadow rear derailleur
Fox talas terralogic fork
Fox rp2 shock
Candy 3 pedals
Iodine 11 carbon handlebar
Iodine stem
Sigma computer
Crankbrother iodine 3 wheels
Kenda slant six tires

)


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

*enduro comp!!*

i just got a 2012 enduro comp sooooooo awesome!!!!!


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

B.A.R.K. said:


> My RF BB developed a quite a bit of drag.
> This was just an excuse to match my hubs, headset, and seat post collar.


Upgraded to the same BB 3 years ago, still smooth as silk:thumbsup:. It replaced a Shimano XT after the load side bearings developed a play.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*need pics*



ppedrayes said:


> i just got a 2012 enduro comp sooooooo awesome!!!!!


Need pics or it didn't happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

I loved the video of the MULE!!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll post the pic of my new baby in a sec!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

*pic*

hey i cant find where to upload my pic!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

*Sooryyy bout dat just found it!*

sorry bout the pic quality

the scott box on the back of one pic is from another bike


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

Sooooo tel me now what you think!! Its cool huh!!


----------



## ppedrayes (Apr 11, 2012)

ill be using it mainly in mexico


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

brakepads.jpg and bottombracket.jpg

Last nights race wrecked my bike.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fox fork.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New Grips for the Stumpy. These are more comfortable to me than the foam ones I had before, and my first pair of lock-on grips.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

trmn8er said:


> New Grips for the Stumpy. These are more comfortable to me than the foam ones I had before, and my first pair of lock-on grips.


I love my ODI Ruffian grips, would recommend them to everyone!


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*nice!*



ppedrayes said:


> Sooooo tel me now what you think!! Its cool huh!!


Very cool bike. Looks fast just sitting there.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ppedrayes said:


> the scott box on the back of one pic is from another bike


Nooooooo, really? Ya don't say!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Some goodies going on the new bike to come. Ti FORM Seatpost, Chris King Headset!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Kinda boring, but it works


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

'12 Pivot Firebird frame

MTBP


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

'00 GT XCR 3000 in medium size. Paid $400 and came with the full user manuals, OEM tools and property tittle. I'll need new wheelset and tires because I want to run disc brakes and cut down the seat post 2-3" shorter. I'll get new grips, remove the reflectors and get rid of that silly bell. My dream bike just got real. Now I have a whole list of parts to get to make it true.

Oh, and it weights in at 29 pounds w/pedals as pictured. I'll bring it down all the way to 25 easy.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> thats a sick bike!


Thanks! Getting some small DH rides in on it but D Day is June 15th when North Star opens.



kevingp said:


> Daaaaamnnnnnn. I was happy because i was getting my bike from the shop today, but after seeing this i dont want it.


It's a 2011 Fox 40 so it's sweet but not 2012 Kashima shweet 

Enjoy the sh!t out of your Session... The season is upon us!


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

A bunch of spring buys with birthday gifts to myself. All purchased in last two weeks. I have a Rocky Mountain Element 10. Trying to replace some weak links that are on the cheaper side and easy before I get into forks and stuff.

RaceFace Bash gaurd, moved me to a 2x9. Love it!









Sunline v1 OS riser bar and Thomson 70mm stem









Thomson Seat Post









Five Ten Freeriders. Cant wait to try them out!









Yakima double down (4) Hitch Rack.









Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3









ODI Ruffian Grips









And here is the bike with everything installed on my Element 10. Love the bike so far.


----------



## robin640 (Feb 26, 2012)

One of my favorite drop offs too.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

My recent purchase. Actually, more like 20 recent purchases


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That thing is sweet looking. Trans am?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Brycentron said:


> A bunch of spring buys with birthday gifts to myself. All purchased in last two weeks. I have a Rocky Mountain Element 10. Trying to replace some weak links that are on the cheaper side and easy before I get into forks and stuff.
> 
> RaceFace Bash gaurd, moved me to a 2x9. Love it!
> 
> ...


No furniture + nice bike = Well sorted priorities :thumbsup:


----------



## MonkeyAlan (Apr 12, 2012)

Some damn sexy bike porn goin on in here


----------



## fysioterapeut (Apr 17, 2012)

@CHUM: badass wheels


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

New Answer Protaper carbon handlebars!!! 720mm lowriser!


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I might need a little alone time with this...


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

new rack. sportrack 2EZ, pure awesomeness


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

OO7 said:


> No furniture + nice bike = Well sorted priorities :thumbsup:


lol. someone noticed. The girlfriend keeps trying to convince me to get a dining room table:nono:. I say eat on the coffee table and buy bike parts.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Brycentron said:


> lol. someone noticed. The girlfriend keeps trying to convince me to get a dining room table:nono:. I say eat on the coffee table and buy bike parts.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yup I agree, I'll take bike parts over furniture anyday, lol.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That thing is sweet looking. Trans am?


thanks man. not a trans am, it's a custom frame from stout bikes.


----------



## CherokeeCountry (Apr 6, 2012)

Bought my first bike two weeks ago (for 140 bucks), Columbia (Made by Rocky Mountain) Trailhead with a Dart 3 fork. Nothing fancy, but I put 30 miles a day on her and she's holding up great on the downhills!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice ride's and parts to all
of you.

And DavidC, I know what this means to you to get that bike.
It's beautiful man. Now STFU about it and go ride the damn bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> And DavidC, I know what this means to you to get that bike.
> It's beautiful man. Now STFU about it and go ride the damn bike.:thumbsup:


I can't. Had a deal that to get the bike in the stable, I first have to get our basement renovations done. So I basically have to finish rebuilding the man cave before I can start touching that bike. Should take about 1 month or so. At least I have other bikes to ride meanwhile 

Already got the oil for the fork and some washers for the pedals. Good news is I just find out I have over $500 in tax return that didn't make it to my bank account from the last 2 years. Guess who's not broke anymore ?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

New stuff: ODI Ruffian grips (Rogues were too big and soft) and Sun Ringle Charger Expert wheels
...and the crappy pic


----------



## tiguan (Feb 13, 2012)

Loaded X-Lite 90mm Stem(109g), CB Cobalt Foam Grips(68g), and new Sette Carbon Spacers.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

New seat for my latest build. Love the Tundra:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

OO7 said:


> No furniture + nice bike = Well sorted priorities :thumbsup:


What are you talking about, I totally see a futon in there


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Still waiting for my Stan's Flow wheels and it's killing me. Can't put anything else together without them.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

MrPretty said:


> What are you talking about, I totally see a futon in there


lol. dam straight. I'm all about efficiency.


----------



## Solo808 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't post pics yet so I'll just list my new purchases...

2012 cannondale bad boy 5
Oury lock on grips
Thomson masterpiece inline seat post
Terry fly carbon saddle
Magura mt2 disc brakes
Shimano xtr shadow rear derailleur m972
Shimano xtr m970 front dérailleur

Hehe... Went a little crazy this month


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

*Awwwwwww Yeeaaaaa*

The dream bike arrives on Tuesday. There will be a build thread!!

Stoked out of my mind. Custom Ti Prevail 29er from FORM


----------



## JCSoCAL (Mar 15, 2006)

*Congrats!*



Guerdonian said:


> The dream bike arrives on Tuesday. There will be a build thread!!
> 
> Stoked out of my mind. Custom Ti Prevail 29er from FORM


I'm hoping to hear from Daryly on delivery date on my Custom Ti Prevail 29er soon! Post some more pics once you get it!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

JCSoCAL said:


> I'm hoping to hear from Daryly on delivery date on my Custom Ti Prevail 29er soon! Post some more pics once you get it!


I am sure you will, his customer service is the best i have ever had, this is my second bike from him. There will be plenty of pictures next week!


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New seat (because it matches )










New grips, I wanted the try the Rogues and green lock-jaw clamps


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacknife417 said:


> ^^What is that you have the chain running threw below the chain stay?


that is the Bionicon chain guide v.2 
Bionicon USA C-Guide Chainguide


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

New wheels for my 29er build



Got some tires on the way - only a few parts left to go!


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^What is that you have the chain running threw below the chain stay?


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> that is the Bionicon chain guide v.2
> Bionicon USA C-Guide Chainguide


Thanks!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

New helmet.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

mestapho: that is one sexy bike. And I don't normally like geared full sus aesthetics. I think it has to do with the black/lime green combo. Dead sex at any rate.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Bike is 3 weeks old, NOS 2009 SJ Elite XXL....threw on a Joplin 4r Seatpost, Syncros 80mm stem and some Kore Elite flat pedals and it's as all mountain as a 140 mm travel xc bike is gonna get!! ....


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

monzie said:


> mestapho: that is one sexy bike. And I don't normally like geared full sus aesthetics. I think it has to do with the black/lime green combo. Dead sex at any rate.


Thanks!!

I love it. It's a killer ride.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just order it so no pics yet 2012 stumpy comp 29er !!!!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Got some real pedals, the 5050xx are going back for warranty, started clicking after the 2nd ride, if I can't find the receipt, they'll probably go in the trash...Also some fresh ODIs


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Latest Purchases:
Osprey Viper 7 Hydration Pack Supernova
Nathan L.E.D. Safety Strobe Light
Sidi Giau MTB Competitor Shoes
Road ID Ankle
Shimano Deore LX FC-M582 Crankset
And One Huge A** Medical Bill


----------



## downhillur (Sep 2, 2009)

W.O.W., that is awesome.


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

natzx7 said:


> Got some real pedals, the 5050xx are going back for warranty, started clicking after the 2nd ride, if I can't find the receipt, they'll probably go in the trash...Also some fresh ODIs


:thumbsup: +1


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Shimano MT43G shoes and PD-M545 clipless


----------



## tennisbum573 (Apr 20, 2012)

*My new ride.*

Homegrown


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Saddle, Prologo Vertigo Max








Haven't tried it yet but it feels/looks good.

Pedals, XT PD-M785 trail








Been using them for a few weeks now and they feel MUCH better than my old M520 pedals. Very supportive, the shoe never rolls around on them. These are pretty much the best pedals I've ever had.









WTB Bronson Race 2.3

Only one good ride on them so far but feels amazing. Very light, very supportive when leaning and rolls great. I wanted something lighter than a Conti Trail King 2.4 but still with enough grip to handle stuff at speed and in tech sections. I ran it down a local DH track yesterday and it never failed (even though I did, my shin hates me now)


----------



## cocean (Apr 1, 2012)

Flboy said:


> My frame is new, because of a warrantee replacement, but I did recently puchase the MRP chain guide, the red E.13 32 tooth chainring, and the cane creek 40 zero stack headset that the new frame needed.
> 
> Helidave I like the cartoonified picture of the frame.
> 
> Bailey44,my recently purchased a MRP guide needed to be rotating more forward on the crank after a little bit of riding. It is a bit of a PIA to adjust it properly cause you can't totally line it up correctly 'cause your crank is not on the bike. Much better with it rotated forward though.


That is a sexy ass bike!


----------



## SGTMASON (Jan 12, 2012)

New Urge Archie-Enduro Veggie Full face helmet...










I just Love the Urge helmets!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh Impacts....so effective, yet so hideous...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

SGTMASON said:


> New Urge Archie-Enduro Veggie Full face helmet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I had a chance to check out their line-up at SOC and was really impressed by the fit. I'll be ordering one when I need a new dome-bucket! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

I was in serious need of a pair of new shoes. Found these on ebay (used worn one time). I tell you what, I don't think this seller was BSing me. Looked mint and I stuck my nose all up in those shoes and they smelled brand new


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Truvativ Hussefelt 60mm Snow White Stem.
Slightly sanded the white logo on the front to raw aluminium. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> oh Impacts....so effective, yet so hideous...


Call me weird, but I actually kind of like those.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Call me weird, but I actually kind of like those.


You're weird.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Call me weird, but I actually kind of like those.


Pay a little extra for some color. The lace cover helps keep dirt, gravel, and vegetation off and out of your shoes, and makes it easier to clean. Still looks good after a year. Can't say the same about my freeriders though. See attached:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Pay a little extra for some color. The lace cover helps keep dirt, gravel, and vegetation off and out of your shoes, and makes it easier to clean. Still looks good after a year. Can't say the same about my freeriders though. See attached:


Do you lace up your (Stealth) shoes under the lace cover or do you go commando style and just velcro the cover shut? I have a pair of 5.10 Karver's (a la Chris Kovarick design) and noticed that most of the tight fit comes when i velcro the cover...so makes me wonder if the laces even help much underneath...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Call me weird, but I actually kind of like those.


on a dude they might look normal, but with my little ankles and feet, they look like napoleon dynamite orthopedic shoes. oh well.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

2_WD said:


> Do you lace up your (Stealth) shoes under the lace cover or do you go commando style and just velcro the cover shut? I have a pair of 5.10 Karver's (a la Chris Kovarick design) and noticed that most of the tight fit comes when i velcro the cover...so makes me wonder if the laces even help much underneath...


I lace mine. The lace cover bows out since there's so much slack from my skinny feet and socks not filling out the shoes all that much.

I actually lace mine to be tighter around the ankle now. How to Properly Tie Your Running Shoes from Runner's World.com (I use the last technique)

Nicole, I agree that the shoes are bulky, but with decent sized calves and maybe some knee+shin guards, they don't look awkward on my skinny framed body/leg. Using knee and shin guards whenever you mtn bike isn't a bad habit to get into. The trails are overgrown in some places and it at least helps you ride through vegetation without getting irritation--allows you to relax more, worrying less about being smacked by brush, weeds, and other vegetation, and enjoy the trail more.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

New rear tire. Bontrager FR3 Team Issue 29x2.35. Hopefully, will ward off sidewall punctures.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

When it comes to my MTB gear as long as its not horrendously ugly, Im more concerned with function over form. I might opt for blue over black or something thats about as far as it goes.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> When it comes to my MTB gear as long as its not horrendously ugly, Im more concerned with function over form. I might opt for blue over black or something thats about as far as it goes.


Once you've seen something so many times, you will yearn for something fresher. I'm already tired of subtle subdued color schemes, after about 2 years of seeing it so often. Something brighter and shinier, maybe even bolder, is a fresh change.

One of my latest purchase was this jersey (Royal Racing Blast Jersey):










It's now my favorite. I used to like their "Stealth" style (which turned into their SP-247 line), but...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Just last friday.... a new rivnut for my frame.










No, I don't have a rivnut tool, so my excellent LBS did the dirty work.


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

New to me 2012 Fuel EX 8. Demo bike from my lbs.


----------



## djarzy (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## djarzy (Apr 24, 2012)

djarzy said:


> View attachment 691578


Crankbrother pedals for my fuel ex8


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Jumped on the wide bar band wagon.................


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

Saw these come up on Chainlove so I figured I would give them a try.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I picked these up Today, can't wait to get them dirty tomorrow.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*grips*

Byte grips, not expensive


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

BBG inner bash to make a 1x9 and some new Fivetens.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i wrecked a perfectly good racy trail bike with a longer travel fork because thats just what i like. H8ers gonna H8.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

The fox is back on tracks


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

natzx7 said:


> BBG inner bash to make a 1x9 and some new Fivetens.


does having an inner and outer bash guard act kind of like a chain guide?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> does having an inner and outer bash guard act kind of like a chain guide?


Yup. But a chain tensioner is also very appreciated on a FS bike to reduce chain slap.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got some tires on my 29er - really coming together!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have bike. Now, will travel.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally decided to try some wide bars so I found a good ebay deal on these for $50









Also, put some new grips on


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

mtbtacolover said:


> does having an inner and outer bash guard act kind of like a chain guide?


Yes, I saw someone using it on the trail, looked it up here and learned how to set it up. There is a great thread here on 1x9. I never use the granny here in Florida . So it's one less thing on my bike to worry about. Hoping to test it this weekend if my knee holds out. Maybe adding a bionicon.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

David C said:


> Yup. But a chain tensioner is also very appreciated on a FS bike to reduce chain slap.





natzx7 said:


> Yes, I saw someone using it on the trail, looked it up here and learned how to set it up. There is a great thread here on 1x9. I never use the granny here in Florida . So it's one less thing on my bike to worry about. Hoping to test it this weekend if my knee holds out. Maybe adding a bionicon.


cool, somebody on another forum wants to go 1x9 but nobody really brought this up. ill have to tell him. hes riding an HT so a chain tensioner isnt absolutely necessary right?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ya ya ya! my Gunnar roadie/touring bike. All put together.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Stan's Flow wheels. One of the final pieces I need to throw a leg over my new Mojo HD!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Nicole, sweet reflectors.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> ya ya ya! my Gunnar roadie/touring bike. All put together.


If I ever see you out there on that thing, and you notice my boner, please don't feel offended that the boner is not 'cuz of you. It's due to your Gunnar, which is owned by Waterford bikes. Waterford gives me boners! Very pretty stuff!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

DAMMIT!!!! i must explain, they are not reflectors, they are LED lights left on from previous owner....but i like em!!!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

LED lights in your spokes=reflectors 2.0 only more dorky. Dork.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> If I ever see you out there on that thing, and you notice my boner, please don't feel offended that the boner is not 'cuz of you. It's due to your Gunnar, which is owned by Waterford bikes. Waterford gives me boners! Very pretty stuff!


Its totally fine. I'm currently at full mast myself.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


>


how much was that? I need to pick one up, but don't want to spend a lot on one.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

About this much.

All in fun, brother. all in fun.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't updated anything on the Mojo...but new wheels for the road bike.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

monzie said:


> LED lights in your spokes=reflectors 2.0 only more dorky. Dork.


dont make me light those sweet fvckers up and make you eat your words!!!:madmax:

alas, i've just been informed, i'm not allowed to keep them.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> dont make me light those sweet fvckers up and make you eat your words!!!:madmax:
> 
> alas, i've just been informed, i'm not allowed to keep them.


Or, see my words. Oh noes! you can't keep them. what ever are you going to do?!

Perhaps a birfday present is in order?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you're right, they kind of sucked when trying to run from the cops.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

New Wheelset for my first singlespeed. WTB Frequency i23 Rims, silver XT in front, and this beautiful silver Paul components WORD bolt on in back (soon to have a White Industries Trials Freewheel on it)


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

charmon2 said:


> Stan's Flow wheels. One of the final pieces I need to throw a leg over my new Mojo HD!
> View attachment 692094


Where did you get those with the huge stickers? Mine are much smaller. I like yours!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> you're right, they kind of sucked when trying to run from the cops.


Yeah, it's been my experience that when fleeing from authority one should be as non-luminous as possible. Not that I've ever run from the cops mind you.


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Went by the bike shop to pick up a few spare tubes and walked out with this! Funny thing, I saw the same bike on here a week ago and wanted to get one for the little one. It was used but only spent $75 for it and thought it would be great to teach hand brakes and gear changing usage.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

ghettocop said:


> Where did you get those with the huge stickers? Mine are much smaller. I like yours!


I ordered them from a LBS. That's just the way they came.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> New Wheelset for my first singlespeed. WTB Frequency i23 Rims, silver XT in front, and this beautiful silver Paul components WORD bolt on in back (soon to have a White Industries Trials Freewheel on it)


That hub is sweeeeeet.

You should post a pic of the bike somewhere. Or maybe you have. I'll check.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

*New gopro*

Got myself a second GoPro!!

Was concerned at first due to there being a scratch inside the lens on the actual GoPro tested it out all is fine does not show up. Evanscycles said they would not return if i test it out so i was annoyed with them but if there's a problem with it when i use it in he weekend i'll make shure i get a replacement.

I really like my GoPros there really reliable amazing quality and very dueable! Got my fisrt gopro for £300 my second one for £179 All because the new one has come out!

The gopro on the left is my new one the gopro on the right is my 6 month old one.
Not a very good picture due to my phone is nearly ruined!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

So are you doing 3D? If not why the 2nd GoPro?

I just picked up a GP Hero2 from REI for $240 with my 20% off coupon.
Haven't had a chance to use it yet. Hopefully on Sunday!


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

mestapho said:


> So are you doing 3D? If not why the 2nd GoPro?
> 
> I just picked up a GP Hero2 from REI for $240 with my 20% off coupon.
> Haven't had a chance to use it yet. Hopefully on Sunday!


Nice offer u got there and i want a second one for split screen second view on forks or rear shock or set up on the track Just so i can make better videos

My only problem is i dont know a free software to put two different videos side by side


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, yeah. That's a good idea. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

dirt farmer said:


>


Wish they had an inch pound one that cheap.....


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Got my GoPro stuff today too.... YAY!!!


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> Went by the bike shop to pick up a few spare tubes and walked out with this! Funny thing, I saw the same bike on here a week ago and wanted to get one for the little one. It was used but only spent $75 for it and thought it would be great to teach hand brakes and gear changing usage.


$75 is a great deal, nice job!


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Went from stock 640mm Bars to Candy Component 810mm ....... think I'll cut just a little bit off, but I really liked the wider bars on this mornings ride


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Went from stock 640mm Bars to Candy Component 810mm ....... think I'll cut just a little bit off, but I really liked the wider bars on this mornings ride


Wow, those bars look extremely wide. I had 787mm bars on my previous bike for a while, but after catching a few trees and being dumped, I cut them down to 720. Nice color on those bars though. I say if you like em that wide, run em that wide


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

See the Cali license plate. Don't think Cali has many tight spots, even if he's not in the desert area (sand doesn't stick to tires like that). His head tube looks moderately long for that bike and it's rather tall, so I assume he's a giant compared to me.

I cut my enve DH bars (originally 800mm) to 740mm. Seems to be the sweet spot for my riding style and my small Asian body frame.

Whoever painted the parking spot lines... even if someone was eye'ing it, how can they do it that unevenly? Maybe they did it practically blind with a truck.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

1955 Spitfire


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL the parking lines!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

This purchase actually turned out to be bike related


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nenbran said:


> That hub is sweeeeeet.
> 
> You should post a pic of the bike somewhere. Or maybe you have. I'll check.


Bike's not done yet. It might not be that impressive anyway. Bought a SE Stout frame, fork, stem, handlebar, grips, headset, clamp, seatpost and saddle for around $100. Right now, it's at a buddy's getting a new paint job (after removal of the V-brake braze-ons). Adding a crankset, BB7's and SD7's when I get it back, and then it'll be ready for pictures.

It might not be impressive (and it might be kinda heavy), but it'll be original and it'll be mine.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> It might not be impressive (and it might be kinda heavy), but it'll be original and it'll be mine.


Ultimately, that's all that matters.


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

*2012 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29er*

I gave My Specialized P2 to my son and replaced it with the Stumpy (wife rolls eyes). Game on now!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a seat on my 29er now



Still need to finish the drivetrain and get brakes, bars, and a stem.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

parking lot is curved hence the lines.... I'm 6'7" hence the big bike... stem is 80mm and I just cut 1.5"0off each side


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

ncfisherman said:


> This purchase actually turned out to be bike related


I was actually considering purchasing one of those headset caps that holds the bottle top, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## kingair (Jun 2, 2008)

2012 Niner Air 9 XL, X0 brakes and drive train, King hubs, ZTR Arch rims.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep, still on the quest for the perfect saddle. Getting ready to go test it on the trainer now. :thumbsup:


----------



## IamYann (Mar 22, 2012)

A new commuter. Peugeot PH11 from 1984.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Hers & His...*

Pugsley for my sweetheart


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

kingair said:


> 2012 Niner Air 9 XL, X0 brakes and drive train, King hubs, ZTR Arch rims.
> 
> View attachment 692469


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Wellgo platforms








Yeah I bought them cause the gold pins match the bike.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, sold my Pumpkin bike to a friend at work
who really needed a bike that ran around town well.
Went to my LBS and this yelled at me to buy it, so I did.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

MhzMonster said:


> Yep, still on the quest for the perfect saddle. Getting ready to go test it on the trainer now. :thumbsup:


How'd the test go? I've been looking at that style of saddle for some time.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Went 1x10 on my 575, not shown is the mrp 32tooth chainring....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a new bar (went with the Easton EC90, instead of the Haven)



Brakes and cranks on order, shifters and rear derailleur in the closet ready to go... almost time to ride it!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Made a few purchases here recently. Among them are;


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Well, sold my Pumpkin bike to a friend at work
> who really needed a bike that ran around town well.
> Went to my LBS and this yelled at me to buy it, so I did.


I showed this to my bf, because he likes masi bikes.

he squinted...then farted. so i dont know what that means.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

................


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought a bike mounted holder for my Garmin Nuvi GPS for less than $3 at ebay.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Paul components levers


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just bought this online to replace my CB Iodine 2 stem. Still dont know if I made the right choice.


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

New adamo peak seat, this thing is good. Whats even better is the fact it's got a slope on the end, doesn't catch loose pants and makes it easier to get over the back wheel for technical stuff even when the seat post is fairly high.

Basically your ass bones sit just behind that channel and your balls hang over the front end. I don't know how this works for ladies but they seem to like it too.


----------



## Kstateskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Only pick I have on my iPad, '11 tarmac sl3 ultegra.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure if I posed my new Easton Havens, anyway here they are.


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

I really don't like these threads...they're dangerous. I spend enough on this sport!! It's becoming a problem...


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

just ordered some 5.10 maltese falcons and shimano m520's...time to see what clipless is all about.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Broke 2 spokes last weekend so i ordered some new handlebars :idea: LOL


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Already posted a build thread, but a new bike is only purchased once, so might as well throw it on here too:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

2012 trek marlin 29er out in the redwoods


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought you are supposed to clamp the bike on the seatpost, not on the frame itself?


----------



## Spanzer (May 1, 2012)

Just got it today - X-Tools Workshop Prep Stand Pro. Well worth the money. Already rigged my bike up and did some minor maintenance:


----------



## doitda (Apr 26, 2012)

Sold off a GT Force for this one, and its nice handling, response, and takes all the drops I give it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice bike^^^


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got a new USA made knife (more for fishing and water sports).









and some cheapo skate shoes to try out with my flats.


----------



## surf2summit (Apr 12, 2012)

Pugs build in process!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

last purchase


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

RaceFace evolve seatpost. $36 from TreeFort Bikes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*X-Fusion*

Vector Air HLR. Just bolted it on and finished the basic parking lot setup. Trail ride tweaking to follow.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Sean K said:


> RaceFace evolve seatpost. $36 from TreeFort Bikes.


Might want to raise the nose of your saddle just a hair.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

dirt farmer said:


> Might want to raise the nose of your saddle just a hair.


Deceptive photo. Saddle is actually about 3-deg nose up, just taken from workstand with bike angled down.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^I really like those seat post design. I got myself the Deus XC one and it's gorgeous. Never had an easier way to perfectly adjust your saddle and to do it fast.

Only downside is the cleaning of crud and grit when you want to take it off or switch saddles, but I used car wax on mine and it's easy to clean off the dry dirt after.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


>


Dirt farmer, looks like its time for a manicure.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

new wheels came in today
hadley hubs, arch ex front , flow rear


----------



## mozzyman (Jan 20, 2012)

2011 model picked up last week. People at work have been saying I need some art on the wall so I put it up there. I keep it along the wall now but still find myself looking at it a lot...


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan GSR said:


> new wheels came in today
> hadley hubs, arch ex front , flow rear


thats funny, I just mounted up some tires on my new Stans Arch EX hoops but mine are laced to the 330's and my hubs aren't near as sexy.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

these were only $100 more for the set, than 3.30s
so i figured why not


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Took the plunge to clipless. Sure to hurt me someday, but I'm lovin it so far!!!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those Hadley/Stans wheels are sweet... a little jealous

I got quite a few new little things recently!

For the Paragon; ODI Ruffian grips, Bontrager RaceLite Sweep handlebar, Bontrager 29-2 TLR Team tires (finally running tubless)









And for the Trance X; Bontrager Rhythm locking grips, Shimano SLX crank, and a Bontrager RaceLite 5mm rise handlebar. (only thing left are the SLX brakes... as soon as Shimano has them in stock again)








....sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rear derailleur hanger and derailleur cable and housing, gotta get that shifting dialed in before my first 24 hour race (duo).


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I got new skoooors!!!!!!










They even came with the bolt thingies and spring thingies, and they got this, like, built-in wrench thingy on the end too! Awesomeness!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ dude, you know you can ride without skooors, for at least 2 hours as long as you dont take any hard turns.


And better take a good 6' drop to seat in the wheel to have a nice stiff rear end.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ dude, you know you can ride without skooors, for at least 2 hours as long as you dont take any hard turns.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Picking her up Tuesday.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Hutch3637 said:


> Picking her up Tuesday.


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

New wheel set n tires. ZTR flows laced to hope pro2 evos with maxxis Ignitors ran tubeless.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I lack the ability to post pics so here's a stock image of what I got. It's a new stem for my BMX. Tree Bicycle Co. Collet DL stem. I'm stoked.


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

For my Anthem X 29er:










Now full X0. Took me a while to hunt down all the discontinued blue stuff. I'm a sucker for bling...


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

Picked these up for $75 bucks on GN. Stoked, I've already busted my @$$ wearing them...on my bike in the living the room!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Have the Camelback and forks will be here in the morning


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

This will arrive coming Monday!! 
My first ever decent bike of any kind!!
Will post the actual picks when I get it.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

bravo4588 said:


> This will arrive coming Monday!!
> My first ever decent bike of any kind!!
> Will post the actual picks when I get it.


Congrats! Its exciting isnt it? Thats a good platform to upgrade on aswell. Are the wheels disc compatible?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New ParkTool PCS-10 stand...can't believe I waited so long to get one! Handlebar holder and tool tray accessories are on the way.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> Congrats! Its exciting isnt it? Thats a good platform to upgrade on aswell. Are the wheels disc compatible?


Thank you & no they aren't disc compatible. The hub is a standard quick release one. Got it for €399 MSRP.

After I get the hang of mountain biking(I'm a newbie!) I'll upgrade bit by bit.

Cheers!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this is one of my favorite threads. Total pr0n.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

New goodies for my GT

EA70 low rise monkeybar
EA90 10deg 100mm stem (on clearance for $29 at Performance  )
WTB dual compound grips
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB Comfort V Sport saddle


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Syntace Vector Carbon Riser Bar








Bontrager Solstice short sleeve jersey 








Bontrager Rhythm shorts








Edit: And a free water bottle...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Skrapmetal said:


> New goodies for my GT
> 
> EA70 low rise monkeybar
> EA90 10deg 100mm stem (on clearance for $29 at Performance  )
> ...


Awesome looking bike... and _Black Sun Rising_ is a great book!


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

My new single speed cyclocross commuter! Knocked about a minute a mile off of my commute via mountain bike. Love it!


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

wintersolstice said:


> Awesome looking bike... and _Black Sun Rising_ is a great book!


It sure is... fun series that not a lot of people seem to have heard of.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Alfine 8 rear hub and Surly Moustache bar for the pugs.

I've actually had the bars for a while but just finished swapping everything out 2 nights ago after giving it a total overhaul/rebuild. Mashed it yesterday for a couple of hours.

Freaking loved every second of it. It weighs about as much as my house but that's not what these bikes are about anyway. This is a GREAT chill bike. 

Fun stuff indeed.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got the shifters on, the brakes all set up, and some grips. All that's left is the cranks and front derailleur!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

For the wife......Flash 29er.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Would never have believed it by looking at it...less than 20gr... Only about ten hours on it so far, but finally something that works as well as advertised, LUV THE QUIET RIDE :

Accessoires


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

On to an 800 bar now & the stem is solid


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got my Maltese Falcons and Shimano M520's in, also purchased some strapping, clips, and sliders to make a chest mount for the go pro.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Just bought a pair of these over the weekend with the blue ano lock rings. Im a sucker for anodized pieces plus I really like the grip pattern as it is the same ones that came on my wifes bike. Hers arent lockon though.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

*New Bike and new bike stuff*

Been a good month. Started with a new pair of tires, Schwalbe Hans Dampfs, then thought it time to go clipless so got a pair of Giro Privateers and a pair of Eggbeaters. The Privateers fit so well, love them! Before I got the Eggbeaters mounted, bought a new bike that came with Shimano clipless pedals so took the Eggbeaters back. No pics of the other stuff but here is the bike. Check out the wheels it came with! Came with the original wheels too. (hope the pictures work, 1st time trying to post pictures)
2010 Kona One20 Deluxe.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

kyle_vk said:


> Just got my Maltese Falcons and Shimano M520's in, also purchased some strapping, clips, and sliders to make a chest mount for the go pro.


Really been thinking hard about those shoes or the Impact's. I don't want to ride clipless (yet) so I was wondering if the Falcons would be annoying to walk around in before/after a ride.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

NismoGriff said:


> Really been thinking hard about those shoes or the Impact's. I don't want to ride clipless (yet) so I was wondering if the Falcons would be annoying to walk around in before/after a ride.


I was in the same boat...haven't ridden clipless before, wasn't happy with any of the shoes i had on my platforms...so i just went for it. Can't give a ride report until i finish finals and get back home to my bike...but after trying many different "true" clipless shoes on over the past few weeks and walking around in these, i can say that the m.f. definitely feel more like a street shoe but are still quite stiff. I wouldn't want to walk around in them all day but they're by far the most comfortable bike shoe i've worn. I'll be starting with them on my platforms (stock) to get a good comparison of the grip, and then i'll get into the clipless. I'll right a novice review when that time comes since there doesn't seem to be much out there yet, but as of now that's my novice two cents.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

kyle_vk said:


> Just got my Maltese Falcons and Shimano M520's in, also purchased some strapping, clips, and sliders to make a chest mount for the go pro.


Nice shoes. I'm thinking of getting a pair of those. How are they fit wise. I've got wide feet and also are they pretty stiff? Thanks.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Three Yakima Frontloaders on permanent mount "landing pads". Can ditch the trunk rack!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

ThreeD said:


> Nice shoes. I'm thinking of getting a pair of those. How are they fit wise. I've got wide feet and also are they pretty stiff? Thanks.


I would say my feet are average width...maybe slightly narrow. They fit comfortably for me.... definitely not too tight but not excess wiggle room either. I wear a 9.5 every day shoe so thats what i ordered and its pretty much spot on...a little more toe space than i need but a 9 probably would have been to small. For comparison...i tried on Giro Privateers, some Bontrager, and Specialized clipless shoes...and the Giro fit my foot the best...bontrager seemed a bit too wide...and specialized were pretty good.

Hopefully this helps some, its hard for me to truly compare since this is my first pair of clipless and first pair of 5.10's.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanted a 29er urban/commuter that I could bash up and down curbs and stairs. This was the last one they had. Killer bike for the money! Reba, SLX crank, shifters and brakes. XT derailleurs, 26lbs. Perfect for it's use.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice bike^^^


----------



## PA-Rider (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my new Superlight 29 on Friday. So much fun!!!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

*Grocery getter*

For quick trips into town.


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Most recent acquisition, it's a gift from my father.


----------



## ElliotNZ (Apr 30, 2012)

*scott scale expert 29er (carbon)*









i needed a new bike as i was always using my parents' hand-me-downs, but now im a large, as i am now 6 ft, so I got my own bike! it is so fast!


----------



## xc_ryd3r (Mar 19, 2012)

New bike - ignore the borrowed pedals:









All dirty after the first ride - 2 hours of up/down hills....it was great!:


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Got this Specialized Tricross Sport about 3 weeks ago:









doing lots of road/gravel path/single track rides


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My second pair of Zoic's, different color. Love the design and functional pockets.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> My second pair of Zoic's, different color. Love the design and functional pockets.


Zoic Ethers are my favorite bike short. 
Not too baggy, functional pockets, comfy.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just picked up my camber comp carbon 29er 


Sent from my XT603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

new shoezez because i wanted a more walkable bottom


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Three Yakima Frontloaders on permanent mount "landing pads". Can ditch the trunk rack!


You will love the frontloader!! Tough rack, and works great.

Edit: Just looked at the pic again, and noticed the straps hanging in the air. There is a built in holder on the back side of the mount for the strap when you are mounting the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

2012 Trek Cobia


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Flying-Monkey said:


> 2012 Trek Cobia


So nice and fresh, and too clean. Enjoy it! Plan on bringing it back to the shop (or doing it yourself) for some shifting tune up at 150-200 miles


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Dougr said:


> Got this Specialized Tricross Sport about 3 weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 695014
> 
> ...


That's a pretty sweet ride. I just recently sold my crux to build me an EMD. Have fun with your tricross!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

EnduroT said:


> So nice and fresh, and too clean. Enjoy it! Plan on bringing it back to the shop (or doing it yourself) for some shifting tune up at 150-200 miles


Good to know. At least my local shop has good mechanics.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

17 bucks! I don't care if they suck because theres no way they can be worse than the stock ones.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

thats a sweet setup, the orange and blue go very well together.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

big terry said:


> 17 bucks! I don't care if they suck because theres no way they can be worse than the stock ones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Those pedals are awesome!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

One word to describe my latest purchase "*AWESOME!*"


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Prescription riding glasses from Zenni Optical for $30.90 shipped (nice case included). They don't quite fit the bridge of my nose properly. But, for $30 I'm not going to complain.

















Style #700221 ($25.95)
1.57 Mid-Index lenses
No add-ons
S&H $4.95

Total $30.90


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chris9888 said:


> One word to describe my latest purchase "*AWESOME!*"


That should make you the fastest rider on your trails now 

And this is a really nice bike too.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

David C said:


> That should make you the fastest rider on your trails now
> 
> And this is a really nice bike too.


I'm still lost on how these setups work - some of these rear shocks look like they compress, some look like they stretch. How on earth do you replace the stock one with anything?


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> I'm still lost on how these setups work - some of these rear shocks look like they compress, some look like they stretch. How on earth do you replace the stock one with anything?


Letting the air out of the shock creates enough slack to pull it out after removing the bolts. I imagine with a coil, you have to release the tension created by that lock nut that will also allow there to be enough slack.


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

those are some sick pedals.


Varaxis said:


> Twenty6 Prerunner Ti axle platform pedals, fresh from Twenty6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

big terry said:


> 17 bucks! I don't care if they suck because theres no way they can be worse than the stock ones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


for the money they are great! cant beat 17 bucks for a decent pedal


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

New 5.10 Ravens (SPD):thumbsup: Tired of shoes that slide all over rocks during HAB!!

MTBP


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

David C said:


> That should make you the fastest rider on your trails now
> 
> And this is a really nice bike too.


Thanks David! No more excuse not be fastest on my trails now


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got this little thing


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

New butt pad.


----------



## lotstar (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Prescription riding glasses from Zenni Optical for $30.90 shipped (nice case included). They don't quite fit the bridge of my nose properly. But, for $30 I'm not going to complain.
> 
> View attachment 695459
> 
> ...


WHERE did you get these?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Monkey bars! (bike storage)


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Water bottle cage and Camelback Podium Big Chill.








Yeah I said it!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

minh said:


> Monkey bars! (bike storage)
> View attachment 695856


Nice, I like!:thumbsup:

Is there a weight limit and where do I find one?

MTBP


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> How'd the test go? I've been looking at that style of saddle for some time.


 Follow up: I've tested it both on the trainer and on the trail for a few rides now and don't think it's the one. So the quest continues....

So far this 2012 Selle SMP Avant Carbon might be a winner. feelsgoodman! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Had a little incident earlier in the week, which forced a purchase.

Replacement stem added 90 grams to my bike, so I guess I'll have to skip dessert.


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

Specialized Fast Trak Control 2Bliss Tires!


----------



## mr.chainsaw (Sep 7, 2010)

new ring and cogs for my Selma.







And a New chain.

The shoes and bike were a few months ago


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

Both are recent purchases for biking


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lezyne Great Divide Hydration Pack


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah... a good hydration pack, with storage, is in my future!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

SRAM X9 front derailleur on order!









Which is the last piece to complete my 29er build! Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

lotstar said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

Bike build + hitch + 1upusa rack. So stoked!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

I love that hitch/rack! What kind is that?

(Duh.. you said in your post. I missed it somehow...)

1upusa.com :: Home


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

sweet ride.


PA-Rider said:


> Got my new Superlight 29 on Friday. So much fun!!!


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed you have geax saguro tires, how do you like them? any mounting isues


kingair said:


> 2012 Niner Air 9 XL, X0 brakes and drive train, King hubs, ZTR Arch rims.
> 
> View attachment 692469


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

Ibis Mojo SL Special Blend x2, one for me and for my wife


----------



## speedymadr6 (May 28, 2011)

remedy 9


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

I know you all have seen a million pics of these, but my wife got this for me for my birthday today.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

lotstar said:


>


Might want to fix your seat post clamp.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My new Orange Gyro


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

NismoGriff said:


> I know you all have seen a million pics of these, but my wife got this for me for my birthday today.


Awesome... Happy Birthday!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Bionicon C Guide*

Chain Guide. It's simple, It works. No more dropped chains on my Remedy


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

stock pedals were worthless , great price for the white ones , excellent upgrade


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

What pedals are those? 

Yeah I said it!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Munnarg said:


> What pedals are those?
> 
> Yeah I said it!


Universal Cycles -- Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium Pedals


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

2012-05-11-056 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Aviator - I see that you finally installed a hitch rack on the AMG.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

WTB Tires and XT Rotors


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Aviator - I see that you finally installed a hitch rack on the AMG.


Yeah the Raceway 3 just wasn't cutting it. Modified a Curt hitch by cutting/grinding off the tabs that you're supposed to drill into the trunk for lateral loads (wasn't about to do this) to give clearance for the inner 2 of the 4 exhaust tips and voila - in business and can remove the thing if I ever wanted in ~20 minutes with nothing drilled.

Much much more stable- had a bike nearly blow off the rack at 70mph w/ the Thule. Hoping for better luck w/ this setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Kuat NV and it matches my bike


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Bent my seatpost the other day and found out my LBS doesn't stock seatposts. I got them to sell me another stock one that I could use until I could order one. Think I may go with the Thomson Elite Setback. Here's a pic of bent stock post, lol.










Stock pedals also seemed as if they were starting to fail, because I could hear/feel a click in one of them. Been wondering how much more grip a set of pin style pedals would offer and they had some cheap Diamondback units in stock. They are heavy, but the grip is 10X better than the stockers. So now the search is on for some that are affordable, but maybe a little lighter. These will then get moved to the wife's bike.










Lastly, just bought some stuff the clean the bikes up since I have been encountering a lot of mud lately.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

First clipless shoes and pedals.
Work great so far once I got them adjusted properly.
No falls yet:thumbsup:


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Hadley laced to Mavic EX823


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

owtdorz said:


> First clipless shoes and pedals.
> Work great so far once I got them adjusted properly.
> No falls yet:thumbsup:


Nice! I've been riding frogs for years and love them.


----------



## pez222 (Mar 4, 2010)

Purchased in March: A roadie. Fuji with Shimano STI components:


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

nice bikes.:thumbsup:


justinhot996 said:


> Ibis Mojo SL Special Blend x2, one for me and for my wife


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

New additions to my ever expanding pedal collection!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

POC Index Air Gloves.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Latest significant purchase wasn't mtn related. I had these wheels built up locally using the original Campy Chorus hubs and new Mavic 719 rims and Specialized Armadillo tires.










And this bar/stem combo though they were bought used.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> POC Index Air Gloves.


I really like those glove.... do they breath well?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the Bianchi.


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

A few of my most recent purchase's. gloves, shoes, vp vice pedals and tires= geax saguro, specialized eskar-2


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NismoGriff said:


> I really like those glove.... do they breath well?


Not sure yet, it's raining and the bikes at the shop. They seem to be a well ventilated glove in the store.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Got these from Amazon today:

My first clipless shoes. I tried it on today and went for a quick 4 mile spin. I had my first skin scrape scratch on my leg from the sharp teeth of the platform side of my dual pedals. After that, I kinda got used to using it already. I don't feel any improvement or advantage over platforms yet. I still feel the pushing down of my legs but no upwards yet. Maybe I'll notice when I do a longer ride.


----------



## brettj5 (Mar 9, 2012)

*My New Toy*

Got a great deal on this sweet GT! The bike rides great!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

brettj5 said:


> Got a great deal on this sweet GT! The bike rides great!


That's a nice GT :thumbsup:

And those XT's looks awesome


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Waiting for these to be delivered. My first attempt at clipless. 














Yeah I said it!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

You'll learn to love it.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

littlebadboy said:


> Got these from Amazon today:
> 
> My first clipless shoes. I tried it on today and went for a quick 4 mile spin. I had my first skin scrape scratch on my leg from the sharp teeth of the platform side of my dual pedals. After that, I kinda got used to using it already. I don't feel any improvement or advantage over platforms yet. I still feel the pushing down of my legs but no upwards yet. Maybe I'll notice when I do a longer ride.


You'll notice it on steep/tough climbs mostly.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

NismoGriff said:


> Bent my seatpost the other day and found out my LBS doesn't stock seatposts. I got them to sell me another stock one that I could use until I could order one. Think I may go with the Thomson Elite Setback. Here's a pic of bent stock post, lol.


Is there a good story behind the bent post? I can't imagine bending a seat post without driving over it. I've used them as breaker bars before and never bent one. What was the manuf of the post so I can make a mental note?

Thanks for sharing and you will love the Elite. Thomson doesn't have much of a selection in the setbacks I found for me anyway. I ended up using a shim and it worked a treat.

A.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Just bought a set of these: 








They brake like no other, next thing is an 180mm rotor @ rear, adapter is made for an 180, ive got 160 at the back atm.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

My newest bike related purchase was a whole new bike!

The 2012 Bianchi Volpe. I love it so far!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

neex said:


> Is there a good story behind the bent post? I can't imagine bending a seat post without driving over it. I've used them as breaker bars before and never bent one. What was the manuf of the post so I can make a mental note?
> 
> Thanks for sharing and you will love the Elite. Thomson doesn't have much of a selection in the setbacks I found for me anyway. I ended up using a shim and it worked a treat.
> 
> A.


The story starts some years ago with my love for McDonalds and ends with me being a fat a$$, lol. Seriously though, no real good story. Going over a tree that was laying across the trail, high centered, right foot slipped off the pedals and I bounced off the seat. I'm 235lbs so.... I actually didn't notice it being bent at that point though. Actually, it was a couple days later riding some gravel trails with the wife that I kept hearing a "ping" noise and it ended up being the post slowly bending and with each movement, it would transmit the sound through the whole bike and sounded like it was coming from the headset. I ended the right cause it was weirding me out.

It was the stock Felt 6061 aluminum seat post and I replaced it with another stock unit for $20. I have yet to order the Thomson, but I am pretty sure that's the one I will go with.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?









Yeah I said it!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Munnarg said:


> Waiting for these to be delivered. My first attempt at clipless.
> View attachment 697285
> View attachment 697286
> 
> ...


I can help wonder what actually is in the second picture you posted ??


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

David C said:


> I can help wonder what actually is in the second picture you posted ??


Thule Raceway 9001 2 bike rear mounted rack.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Munnarg said:


> My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> 
> View attachment 697324
> 
> ...


I have the 2011's and I love them. They still have awesome traction on the trail for those moments I can't get up or down an obstacle. Super comfortable, but it does take a ride or two to break them in and get used to the BG sole.

You'll love them regardless


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Munnarg said:


> My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> 
> View attachment 697324
> 
> ...


They are comfortable, well made and reasonably priced. If it gets wet or super cold then you'll want to do something about those two front vents such as overshoes.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

Munnarg said:


> My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> 
> View attachment 697324
> 
> ...


Are those the Pro-Carbons? If so, they are fantastic. I love mine...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Munnarg said:


> My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> 
> View attachment 697324
> 
> ...


I have this model. Best shoe ever! Much better then the Shimano shoes at that price range.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

For my darling wife:
Race face evolve cranks and BB, 32 ss with bash and BBG inner bash
X7 rear derailleur, shifter, cassette and chain
SLX brakes,
Azonic 420s ( color is very important to her lol )
and a Race face evolve seat post.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

> > My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> >
> > Yeah I said it!
> 
> ...


Nope they're the Sports. Base model I guess and just what I needed to get into the clipless game .

Yeah I said it!


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

EGF168 said:


> They are comfortable, well made and reasonably priced. If it gets wet or super cold then you'll want to do something about those two front vents such as overshoes.


Thanks, I'll look into that later in the summer.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I have this model. Best shoe ever! Much better then the Shimano shoes at that price range.


So far I love them. They were a little snug at first, but after riding up and down my street practicing clipping in and out, they've loosened up a little. My pedals came with the single release cleats, so I'm gonna order a set of multis now.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Just arrived!









I think that 36 tooth gear is the largest I've seen on a bike before that didn't have cranks attached to it


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my wife her first fs tonight! She's been riding a women's specific giant around town the past year. Finally took her mountain biking Tuesday and she got hooked. Tonight we stepped her up 

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

5.33 lb


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

My new Stumpjumper EVO 29'r


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

axarob44 said:


> My new Stumpjumper EVO 29'r


That color scheme is awesome! I really dig it!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

mattyrides07 said:


> Got my wife her first fs tonight! She's been riding a women's specific giant around town the past year. Finally took her mountain biking Tuesday and she got hooked. Tonight we stepped her up
> 
> "Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
> -James Dean


My wife and I like this!


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> My wife and I like this!


Thanks 

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## WHYYTEE (May 19, 2012)

Bad picture, but, 17" Iron Horse Yakuza hardtail frame with bottom bracket installed. Picked it up for $10 this afternoon


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

well i went went to campmor and got a pair of fox sidewinder shorts, a pair of canari padded shorts, a race belt (the thingy with hangars for the numbers) a co2 pump, and a pair of tire levers, tomorrow, or really later today im going to the lbs to get a floor pump


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought a bike stand yesterday. REI had them for 20% off.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBanger said:


> Bought a bike stand yesterday. REI had them for 20% off.


Awesome! How much?


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

littlebadboy said:


> Awesome! How much?


 $126.69 and i could not be happier. Its supper sturdy and folds away super small.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

*Recent Bike Purchases*

Sorry my computer won't let me upload pictures to this website so it's not as exciting.
Recent Bike Purchases:
Shimano Deore M590 Crankset with Bottom Bracket
Shimano Deore M591 Rear Derailleur
Shimano Ultegra XT CN-HG93 Chain
Osprey Viper 7 Hydration Pack
WTB Vigo Performance Saddle
Sidi Giau MTB Shoes
Easton EA70 Flatbar
Bontrager Trip 4w Wireless Computer


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Clamp it by the seatpost, not the frame. I've seen too many bikes come through the shop with crimped tubes because someone did that one time too many...


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

BigBanger said:


> Bought a bike stand yesterday. REI had them for 20% off.


You might want to use that stand correctly and clamp it at the seatpost. Frames can crumple like tin cans.... don't ask me how I learned that when I was 17 working in my first bike shop 

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Why a chain? This is the *last* piece! My bike is at the shop tonight getting the cranks installed (I don't have the tool for it), and then my first 29er will be complete!
Hopefully, Memorial Day weekend won't be like 115 degrees...


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

two of these so people will stop crapping there pants when we ride by


----------



## divideoverflow (Apr 25, 2012)

Just picked up a 2012 Scott Scale Comp 29er to replace my Hardrock Sport Disc 29er that was too big for me. It worked out great: a guy met with me and bought my hardrock, I walked into REI for their member sale, test rode just about everything, and came away with the best bike for me (in my price range of course).

I'm about to go get her dirty this morning....


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

*New Vaya!*

I bought a Salsa Vaya frame and built my new gravel grinder bike!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

podrunner said:


> I bought a Salsa Vaya frame and built my new gravel grinder bike!


That's a GREAT looking bike!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> Why a chain? This is the *last* piece! My bike is at the shop tonight getting the cranks installed (I don't have the tool for it), and then my first 29er will be complete!
> Hopefully, Memorial Day weekend won't be like 115 degrees...


You sure you will have long enough ?


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

David C said:


> You sure you will have long enough ?


Heh - like an adult size Strider :thumbsup:


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

New 120mm Fork. The 80mm I had on my Epiphany was too short for my fun-sized self.








Much happier now that i can get my bum back far enough on the saddle. Way more confidence on technical decents! 









To be honest, the seatpost, wheels/hubs/tires, cassette/shifters/rear derailuer, headset AND fork are new, but the fork is the most recent. I have a close personal relationship with ebay. Strickly over the clothes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Blue pedals... Well, both pairs were red when I bought them :thumbsup:


----------



## tdcampbe (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a great thread! p0rn p0rn p0rn


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Not the most glamorous purchase at all, but it was much needed since my old one bit the dust.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

divideoverflow said:


> Just picked up a 2012 Scott Scale Comp 29er to replace my Hardrock Sport Disc 29er that was too big for me. It worked out great: a guy met with me and bought my hardrock, I walked into REI for their member sale, test rode just about everything, and came away with the best bike for me (in my price range of course).
> 
> I'm about to go get her dirty this morning....


Looks like Crabtree, am I right?


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

roblee said:


> two of these so people will stop crapping there pants when we ride by


I just bought one of those for the same reason. I always felt rude yelling out "passing on your left". And how can you not smile when you hear a bike bell?


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

I need to stop spending money lol.















Yeah I said it!


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

Ritchey Pro flat bar, Pro stem, Pro seatpost, 2 derailleur cables, and a 26" tube


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

drelyt said:


> Ritchey Pro flat bar, Pro stem, Pro seatpost, 2 derailleur cables, and a 26" tube


Wow, I haven't seen a Litespeed in forever. AWESOME bikes


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

My new Yeti ASR-C, this thing is incredible. Powered it to a 3rd place finish this past weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

New Stan's flow wheel set from Jensons and a used 2012 lyrik rc2 dh off pink bike for my 575...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got the new cranks on!


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

Munnarg said:


> My next purchase when I get out of work tonight. Anyone has any experience with these shoes?
> 
> View attachment 697324
> 
> ...


Yes I have a set and they perform flawless. I've only had them about 4 months so I can't speak on how long they will last but are holding up great. And @ only around 50-60 bucks they are a great buy


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

ILMTB said:


> My new Yeti ASR-C, this thing is incredible. Powered it to a 3rd place finish this past weekend:thumbsup:


Very nice looking bike! I was near you at the starting line, thought it looked brand new. Congrats on the finish, I got 3rd in my age division as well.


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just bought XTR spd's and XTR external hollowtech 2 BB


















No pic of the Bottom Bracket but you know what they look


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

a bike for my girlfriend, and building a bike for myself. Only thing hanging me up is what fork to get. Any ideas on a good 29er fork for under $400.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got the Bontrage Evoke 2 saddle, and the Stans Arch EX/3.3 wheelset.
Bike is down to 25 lbs now.
Im surprised how noticeable the weight loss is on the trails.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

ligniteminer said:


> a bike for my girlfriend, and building a bike for myself. Only thing hanging me up is what fork to get. Any ideas on a good 29er fork for under $400.


Just a shade above, at $450, but the Reba Dual Air is a killer deal for the price:

Amazon.com: RockShox Reba RL - Dual Air 100mm 29-Inch 9mm (White): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

Picked up some maintenance parts to give my fork some love.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Oops


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

David C said:


> Blue pedals... Well, both pairs were red when I bought them :thumbsup:


Those look awesome! Paint? Powdercoat? Details!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

mlevinson said:


> Looks like Crabtree, am I right?


That's definitely Crabtree. The lot on the right, right after the entrance off of Harrison Ave...I think.


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

I bought new seat


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

I could use a new seat myself. How wide is it? 

Yeah I said it!


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

The I had to lie to the wife about how much a bicycle costs purchase


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought some crazy bright green Specialized Rocca locking grips that I love the feel of and I personally like the bright color on my black bike.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

New seatpost.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

*My timing sucks!*

The good part:
Picked this baby up last Sunday after unexpectedly coming across a great deal while on a trip to Madison, WI to visit our daughter:










I almost bought one a year ago, but wound up with a different bike. I still lusted after one and when I saw this deal, my darling wife encouraged me to get it.

The sucky part:
Drove back to Michigan on Monday, spent part of Tuesday setting it up and swapping out some parts and was ready for a maiden voyage on Wednesday. Tuesday night a lingering ankle problem flared up big time and I've spent the last two days looking at my new bike and gorgeous riding weather, wondering when I'll finally get to ride it.
Sometimes life really slips you the wienie...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

The back half was my latest (well...actually,my computer on my CX bike died in the moonsoon-like downpour earlier this week...I bought it's replacement last,but the Xtracycle came this month too :thumbsup


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> The back half was my latest (well...actually,my computer on my CX bike died in the moonsoon-like downpour earlier this week...I bought it's replacement last,but the Xtracycle came this month too :thumbsup


Looks like your also a "longhaulbiker":thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

650b Stan's Flow and Nevegal 2.35 that I'm going to try out on the front of my Firebird

MTBP


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> Wow, I haven't seen a Litespeed in forever. AWESOME bikes


Its my baby 

After a crank, wheels, tires and brakes it will weigh 22 lbs and i'll finally be content...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

For the XC and road days:









Really stoked to have some that are the correct size since I've been riding some overly large Sidis (that I got for free on here) for the last few months until I was sure that I wanted to invest the money in clipless.

For the DH/bmx/slalom days:









Smith Fuel V.2 Enduro goggles. Had a close call a few weeks ago where I shattered my sunglasses so figured some good goggles were worth the investment. These are dual-pane glass with additional vents to fight fogging.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

OneSlowBusa said:


> The I had to lie to the wife about how much a bicycle costs purchase


WE all have, no worries jaja :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Looks like your also a "longhaulbiker":thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Yup,LMBO!  I haven't been a long haul biker since 12-08 anyways. Here's a pic showing I'm "ready" for long hauling on this one (with my son,no less)...


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

kevingp said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 698918
> 
> ...


damn that is sexy! any idea what the weight is?


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

26#, still dont have a good seatpost.. So it might go a touch under 26


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

Giro Hex in Matte Brown (something a bit different than the obligatory Black)..... $67.50 shipped via Amazon.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Those look awesome! Paint? Powdercoat? Details!


Thanks !

Well original red was factory wet paint.

I beadblasted them (I have a small abrasive blast cabinet at home) and used wet paint for airbrush (home stuff) and cook it at 400°F for 20 minutes. I mixed the blue to match the bike frame (SID Blue). Then I used 2 coats of clear spray paint (Dupli-Color High Performance Wheel Paint Clear Coat) and heat hem up to set it.

Let them sit overnight and assemble. I also polished the hardware and bolts to make it look better rather than the dull silver finish.

Powder coat would have been a lot more durable, but those are entry-level pedals ($60 EVO's) and they won't last years... So the homemade paint job was way more cheaper and will do for the pedal's lifetime. Plus I'm the only one in the world with those pedals in SID blue color 

You can see the pedals on the bike from last Monday's DH trip to Bromont.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Super jelly bro  I need to have green pedals for my ride


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Super jelly bro  I need to have green pedals for my ride


No problem, just send them in and I'll get you a nice fluo or phosphorescent green 

But it's better to have the bike on place so you don't **** up the color match with the wrong shade of green :lol:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

My $30 pimp white bars came in today. 









http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-d...-30mm-690mm-31-8mm-$29-33-shipped-789628.html


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love the look of white bars. almost got one but they didnt have the rise i wanted.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bought 43 of those M4x10mm grade 5 steel bolts to pin'd up my old platform pedals. 10 on each side us 3 spares in case of whatever.

Still have to finish the work.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

make sure to post your ground beef shins in the "one pic" thread soon


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> make sure to post your ground beef shins in the "one pic" thread soon


Yeah, I was waiting for a slightly darker tan to make a nicer pic


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

Picked up some road wheels and tires for a little cross training. While I was at it added the candy 3 pedals and BG contour grips.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

willymoe said:


> Picked up some road wheels and tires for a little cross training. While I was at it added the candy 3 pedals and BG contour grips.


that is a beautiful machine.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I bet if you rode that past a hardcore roadie their head would implode.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Rockymount Driveshaft*

For my new rig which has a 15mm thru axle.. 10 days till I pick it up. Ill post a pic when I get it.. Pedals should be in wed as well.. SOOOOO STOKED!


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you! It felt a little over the top at first, but now it makes me grin when I get around the younger crowd and they say nice bike! 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my new babes, later on we're going to have a wet, hot & dirty threesom in the bush, they really work, I never lose any stiffness while riding!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*shorts*

REI today used the 20% off Memorial Day coupon on these Zoic shorts. Also got a Foxhead jersey, some XT brake pads, and ..on the way from Amazon, a McDavid ankle brace.

5 weeks out from the ankle fracture I cant't wait for the doc to releasse me for some "careful" biking activity.

Already been on the stationary a few times.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

ODI Rogue Lock-ons










They match the stock orange anodized bits pretty well










For the wife, same grips but with custom engraved lock on rings from Purely Custom and a custom engraved headset cap also from Purely Custom. These were made in memory of our two cats that both had to be put down in the last 10 months after being with us for 16 and 18 years.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome idea by the wife to remember the kitties. Cool looking grips too. :thumbsup:


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

desertred said:


> Awesome idea by the wife to remember the kitties. Cool looking grips too. :thumbsup:


Thanks.....it was actually my idea  Haven't got to ride with the grips, but my initial impression from some driveway bunny hops and curb jumps is they are going to be nice


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

NismoGriff said:


> Thanks.....it was actually my idea  Haven't got to ride with the grips, but my initial impression from some driveway bunny hops and curb jumps is they are going to be nice


Been riding Rogue's for a couple of years and on a couple of different bikes and I love them! I have big hands so they fit great and are soft...It helps to reduce pain & fatigue in the ulner nerve (palm) where i tend to feel it most. :thumbsup:


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Surley Singleator








On One Carbon Fork


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool kitty top cap! Got my King installed today...


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

mlevinson said:


>


I have those same gloves in black (with and without fingers), and the Lobo in orange - I might be bizarro you.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

Goatkeeper said:


> I have those same gloves in black (with and without fingers), and the Lobo in orange - I might be bizarro you.


It's a good thing you don't ride a Specialized or I'd begin to think I had a stalker! 

The wife got me the gloves for my B-day and her sister gave me a giftcard at REI which went towards the Camelbak. It's perfect timing as my old gloves and Camelbak are just plain nasty!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*VP-69 Flats*

384g/pair.... Gonna look sick on my 2011 Trance X2 that I'm picking up in 7 days...


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

*sette 29er razzo frame*

size medium


----------



## almeister (Feb 16, 2011)

Picked up my first clipless setup. Shimano AM45 shoes and M647 pedals.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my new ride. Took it out for a spin in Louisville, KY's short track series shortly after picking it up. Great ride


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Just bought an RS Dart 3 29er fork, Stupid starnut broke on me when i wanted to install it! Going to buy an new one tomorrow and test it! 
It feels better than my Winwood elastomer to coil converted fork!
Will make pics tomorrow, too busy atm.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> Just bought an RS Dart 3 29er fork, Stupid starnut broke on me when i wanted to install it! Going to buy an new one tomorrow and test it!
> It feels better than my Winwood elastomer to coil converted fork!
> Will make pics tomorrow, too busy atm.


Compress the headstack and tighten the star nut before you tighten the stem (or top crown if you're running dcf). Guessing the opposite caused your star nut to break. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

Joel RW said:


> Here's my new babes, later on we're going to have a wet, hot & dirty threesom in the bush, they really work, I never lose any stiffness while riding!


Lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 ( and you don't have one)


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

So damn sticky with 5.10 shoes


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Boobslappy said:


> So damn sticky with 5.10 shoes


Which 5.10 shoes are you using? I read a review on those pedals and I have wanted them since plus I have been leaning hard towards 5.10 shoes also, but I hate to buy shoes without being to try them on. Any leads on a good deal for those pedals?


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

Samhill shoes which are comfortable but a bit bulky. Got the pedals from Cambria for 125.00 but took awhile. Should be able to find them around for 135ish


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

New Easton Havocs!







Push link for the RC4!


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

No more seating tubeless tires with a floor pump!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Going retro with a craigslist find. It is not about the bike, but the motor. This will be a group ride sleeper.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

New rim - gonna ride it now 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4albhtpga4lbucs/2012-06-01 21.46.54.jpg


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally got it today.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

evasive said:


> Finally got it today.


Fantastic film, gave me some serious ride-stoke. Enjoy it!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Going retro with a craigslist find. It is not about the bike, but the motor. This will be a group ride sleeper.


 http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/
RULE #4


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Velominati › The Rules
> RULE #4


I, a twatwaffle, stand corrected.


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

Kind Shock LEV 31.6 125mm dropper post for the Mojo HD

Currently recovering from surgery so won't be riding on it for a while.










Patrick


----------



## M3RK (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## M3RK (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

kevingp said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 698918
> 
> ...


What model is ur trek bike?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

jhobert said:


> What model is ur trek bike?


Fuel EX 9.9

It only says it on the chainstay...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Can a bit of black metal be sexy?!


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Nenbran said:


> Fuel EX 9.9
> 
> It only says it on the chainstay...


Thanks. Ur bike is nice.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Xlc rear beamer carpo ultrax CL-R06


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Lots of new parts going on here.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Still need to install the pins, obviously. Became available around noon on Thursday, and came in today's mail.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up some stuff today...Rockshox Recon Gold RL Solo Air fork for my Surly 1x1 (pics soon), was super excited when I opened it up to find their new awesome shock pumps (not just the standard ones anymore) and a full service/seal kit for a fork rebuild. One of the coolest things I've seen in awhile is the Poploc remote lockout that came with the fork as well. Also picked up some Rock 'N' Roll chain lube, crown race and caliper bracket for the fork. I bought two of the Delta locking fork blocks to finally finish my bike rack (I had one already)...and this is the result!


----------



## WHYYTEE (May 19, 2012)

Elixer 5 front brake, Truvativ bars, Jagwire derailleur cable and housing, MRP chain guide, Cane Creek 1.5 in. headset and FSA 1.5 in. spacers Just waiting on the rear brake, front chain ring and stem!


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*KS LEV dropper post*

Got the new KS LEV Dropper post for my 5.7 Carbon.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

jhobert said:


> Thanks. Ur bike is nice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


It's not mine.

But I'll take the compliment anyway. haha.


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

WHYYTEE said:


> Elixer 5 front brake, Truvativ bars, Jagwire derailleur cable and housing, MRP chain guide, Cane Creek 1.5 in. headset and FSA 1.5 in. spacers Just waiting on the rear brake, front chain ring and stem!


Wow remote controlled handlebars :thumbsup:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

ls1geezer said:


> Wow remote controlled handlebars :thumbsup:


for those really drunk rides   :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*A new project.*

This will keep me busy the coming weeks.


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

I managed to get all this for $70

Fizik Gobi XM - free
Schwalbe Racing Ralph - free
Formula Oro K24 brakeset - $70

Seat came off a bike at the shop and he didnt want it. Tire was hanging in the garage of a friend that moved out and left it. Brakeset off of the DORBA. All going on my Litespeed


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ How much for the tv remote?


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ How much for the tv remote?


It came free with my tv


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

drelyt said:


> It came free with my tv


No it did not. It was included into the price you paid for your tv. Like the pump and seals 'Squatch got with his fork.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The stand, not the bike. Feedback Sports Pro Elite. Thank you, REI dividend.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Schwalbe racing ralph 29x2.25 2012 model. Ordered them Monday morning thru the LBS and arrived Wednesday morning. That was quick.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

evasive said:


> The stand, not the bike. Feedback Sports Pro Elite. Thank you, REI dividend.
> 
> View attachment 701660


What stem are I using, looks nice.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jhobert said:


> What stem are I using, looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a Chromag Ranger. Pewter, 50mm.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Bionicon C-Guide*

One more piece to the puzzle.. Hopefully I'll have the main piece tomorrow.. A new 2011 Trance X2... STOOOOOOKED!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Time to change to a bike from this decade.

2012 Tallboy LTc with SPXam29 build & 2013 Fox Float CTD

So far I've added XT trail pedals.

Plans:

The Ardents are coming off, being replaced by Specialized Purgatory. (Probably use the Ardents for road trips to dryer locations.)
6" rear rotor & adapter is being replaced by 7" version.
Saddle will probably get replaced too, seems a little to flat compared to what I normally ride.

(pic by the LBS)


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

CraigH said:


> Time to change to a bike from this decade.
> 
> 2012 Tallboy LTc with SPXam29 build & 2013 Fox Float CTD
> 
> ...


Nice bike!

BTW, I wasn't a huge fan of the Purgatory on the front... I had it wash out leaving me in some pain.. I hadn't had a tire wash out in 7-8 years, so I swapped it for the Butcher 2.3, it is a little bigger than I normally run, but nice and stable on the descents. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Picked up a set of used BB7's off Ebay for my 96er SS.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Picked up a set of used BB7's off Ebay for my 96er SS.


I'm waiting on a brand new set from China that I bought on Ebay as well lol. They came with G3 rotors but I bought a set of G2s to use instead.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

chadalex78 said:


> One more piece to the puzzle.. Hopefully I'll have the main piece tomorrow.. A new 2011 Trance X2... STOOOOOOKED!


Report back on how the guide works out. I've been thinking of getting one to quiet down the chain on a bike that won't fit a normal guide.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Avid BB7's, SwissStop pads (really good!) and some Muc-Off Disk Brake Cleaner.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

CK BB, magura oil, tire levers, missing links and last but not least...
Probably one of the last Sram cash Green cassette's from 2 or 3 years back.
The guys in the shop took it of one of their blinged out display models and gave me a discount ! :thumbsup:
(and one fo them took a ride on my Pugsley, and was impressed by it. so hopefully they will get into fatbikes as well.)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> This will keep me busy the coming weeks.


Surly you must be joking.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ I see what you did there


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not joking.....




























And stop calling me surly....!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture of fork, as promised...sorry about quality.










I think I'll like this fork...it picked me a flower on our first ride together


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

*New Trek*

Got it a few weeks ago! Got to ride it once before I sprained my ankle:madman:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

squatch, are you like 7 feet tall?

heh, i'm asking a Sasquatch if he's tall. silly me!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 34-35" inseam...why do you ask?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

it seems like your bike pics...your frame/seatpost dwarf your wheels!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It does


----------



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

Camelbak Asset










Its wierd in the picture it looks like a dark grey/ black but in reality it's actually a darg OD green


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

new truvativ hussefelt stem, locking grips, dmr v8 pedals, and michelin gripr tires (2.25's). Hopefully my xc bike will hold up as an am bike till i can afford one.


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
new truvativ hussefelt stem, locking grips, dmr v8 pedals, and michelin gripr tires (2.25's). Hopefully my xc bike will hold up as an am bike till i can afford one.
Also got a new kodak playsport zx5 camera


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

My first new baby ;p


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*The new whip...*

2011 X2
Thomson 70mm stem
VP-69 pedals
Bionicon C-guide
(bout to put my old wheels on too, blue Chris Kings on Stans Flow)


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> 2011 X2
> Thomson 70mm stem
> VP-69 pedals
> Bionicon C-guide
> (bout to put my old wheels on too, blue Chris Kings on Stans Flow)


Do you need to add extra links to the chain if you use the bionicon cguide?

Btw, nice color. I like how you use blue cables, wish I could change mine too.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pontoon (Jun 15, 2006)

Brand new Big Top.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Do you need to add extra links to the chain if you use the bionicon cguide?
> 
> Btw, nice color. I like how you use blue cables, wish I could change mine too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


I didnt have to use any extra links..


----------



## M3RK (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> I didnt have to use any extra links..


Thanks friend, I already ordered and just waiting for it to arrive,


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

chadalex78 said:


> 2011 X2
> Thomson 70mm stem
> VP-69 pedals
> Bionicon C-guide
> (bout to put my old wheels on too, blue Chris Kings on Stans Flow)


I have the identical bike (well maybe a little dirtier) I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine:thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ls1geezer said:


> I have the identical bike (well maybe a little dirtier) I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine:thumbsup:


Took it out for its first ride yesterday... Its an awesome bike... Im coming off a Kona so the weight drop is something I have to get used to but love dropping a few lbs off my rig... Badass.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

The brake on this bike. Yes, I know the install is a hack job.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> 2011 X2
> Thomson 70mm stem
> VP-69 pedals
> Bionicon C-guide
> (bout to put my old wheels on too, blue Chris Kings on Stans Flow)


Trances are great bikes. it was a toss-up between my current bike and a trance. (ended up getting the other bike, but they are similar). I'd totally buy a trance again though! just bummed they got rid of XS in mens, and i dont care for the women's model as much.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

*A little Bling*

Got a little bling for my bike. Seemed like a good way to put my "name" on my bike


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

added this to the garage last weekend.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Yakima Highroller*

Picked this up off craigslist brand new in the box.. No more screwin the thru axle on and off.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

thinking of picking up a new 2012 TREK SLASH 8.. local bike shop gave me a price at $3500 if i come with cash..bike reatils at $4800 ...just debating weather i want spend that much on my second freeride bike..


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

*trek slash 8*

thinking of buying the trek slash 8 today local bike shop wants $3500 otd ...


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

thinking about buying the 2012 TREK SLASH 8 they want $3500 OTD ...hmmm


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

cg404 said:


>


Did you miss the point of the thread...or what?


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyway, back on topic.

FiveTen Sam Hill 2.















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 ( and you don't have one)


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

WTB Laser Disc 29er w/Stan's rim strip. Now have two complete bikes.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

*MRP Mini G2 SL*


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Not bike specific socks, but for $6.99 for 6 pairs at TJMax...










It has qwick-dry technology and also has indication that cycling is one of its purposes. I have already tried them on while cycling and it feel definitely more comfortable than regular sport socks.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Smilely said:


> Got a little bling for my bike. Seemed like a good way to put my "name" on my bike
> 
> View attachment 702845


I literally LOL'd! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hrmm... just bought my fifth bike in over a week. I'll end up flipping a couple of them but I got this one specifically to refinish in a surfy Fender color. I play guitar and started on surf so I dig the surfy colors... Surf Green, Seafoam Green, Daphne Blue, Shell Pink, Coral...


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Answer protaper am carbon handlebar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

I just picked up the new XO 2x10 Gripshift!








Along with matching XO derailleur and chain.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Order just came in from price point.

Cheap Sette tool kit:








Some Wellgo B132 Platforms to replace the stock garbage Wellgo pedals it came with (why couldn't they have just put some Jacksh!t pedals on it from the factory?).


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Upgraded to a new bike. Rides real nice...


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone please stop me!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my old crotchety spin doctor bike stand gave up the ghost after 8 years of abuse...

I now have one of these!









plus this to hold mah beers....


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Bunch of small stuff...

Bontrager Trip 5W wireless computer (love it!)
2 x pink Bontrager bottle cages (my bike is an extremely boring white/silver, gotta do something to spice it up)
Bontrager under-seat bag (fits my little camera, tire levers, patches, CO2 valve and some cash perfectly)
CO2 inflator valve (wheeee)
2 x CO2 cartridges
Frame-mount CO2 cartridge holder (holds up to 4).
Park Tools (I'm in Korea, I'm happy any time I get little things that remind me of home) tube patches


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*SHAZAM!!! Look what my sweet gf got me!*

2012 Sombrio Shazams


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

chadalex78 said:


> 2012 Sombrio Shazams


Curious about these.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Oury Lock On Grips*

Got these myself... Super tacky, soft, grippy rubber and thick for larger hands..


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^ Nice...I love Oury grips...so comfortable!


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

*Upgrades*

Looking forward to mounting my new stem and bars.


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Got these myself... Super tacky, soft, grippy rubber and thick for larger hands..


May be the picture but I think the grips go on the opposite direction.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jacknife417 said:


> May be the picture but I think the grips go on the opposite direction.


What do u mean?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jacknife417 said:


> May be the picture but I think the grips go on the opposite direction.


These are my forwt lock ons. Not my first ourys but first lock ons... Did i put em on wrong?


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Eriksen post*

Titanium!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> These are my forwt lock ons. Not my first ourys but first lock ons... Did i put em on wrong?


No, they are right. I see your shifter. You took the picture of the right hand grip, facing the same way as the bike.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

aperzigian said:


> Titanium!


Nice one. Where did u purchase that?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> No, they are right. I see your shifter. You took the picture of the right hand grip, facing the same way as the bike.


I thought the "flanged" end went on the inside like the picture on the packaging. That's how I installed mine anyway.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

jhobert said:


> Nice one. Where did u purchase that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Directly from Eriksen - they were awesome to work with...(even thought it was just a seatpost purchase)


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

aperzigian said:


> Directly from Eriksen - they were awesome to work with...(even thought it was just a seatpost purchase)


Eriksen? Sorry I'm really new here and new to mtb

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Kali Carbon FF helmet


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

DWill said:


> Kali Carbon FF helmet


Sick bucket! :thumbsup:


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

2012 Avid BB7s, Speed Dial 7 levers, 160mm G2 and G3 rotors. Anyone interested in a brand new set of Avid G3 rotors? Pm me.









Yeah I said it!


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Is Avid BB7's Hydraulic... sorry for such a noob question


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

jhobert said:


> Is Avid BB7's Hydraulic... sorry for such a noob question


No. They are mechanical with cables.

MTBP


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> No. They are mechanical with cables.
> 
> MTBP


Thanks for the info..


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)




----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*Race Face Deus*


Race Face Deus Black Crankset by kyo morishima, on Flickr


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

NSB Bling







Straitline 35mm Stem







POC Trabec, VPD elbows and ankle guards







Norrøna Fjøra shorts 
Leyzene Dirt Floor Pump
And I should have a pair of 5.10 Line Kings showing up sometime soon


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

fox dirtpaw.I forgot my normal gloves so I stopped by the bike shop on the way to the trail this morning.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

fiream400 said:


> fox dirtpaw.I forgot my normal gloves so I stopped by the bike shop on the way to the trail this morning.


How are they? I've been looking at them online for a whole now.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

ESI Chunky Grips.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Giant Roam 2, bought while on vacation.


----------



## CarbonSquirrel (Oct 10, 2009)

Scott Scale SL frame


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Maxxis tires*

Ignitor 2.35 front and 2.10 rear , that's a good choice !


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Munnarg said:


> How are they? I've been looking at them online for a whole now.
> 
> Yeah I said it!


A bit hot when stopped. Absolutely great when riding. The venting and pads work very well.

Here is my latest purchase. 12 marlin. The 13s are coming out and it was marked down. It will need better brakes and an air fork cause I'm a Clyde.










Better pic. Please excuse the mess


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

My new Hope hubs and Da Bomb Naplam pedals have arrived.
The antifreeze green P-35's and E13 cranks are on their way.
Spokes, handlebar, stem, and brakes will be ordered soon. 
To bad that the rumour of the new Surly bike wasn't out when i ordered my KM a few weeks ago. :skep:


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

new 2012 TREK SLASH 8 love this bike!!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

cg404 said:


> new 2012 TREK SLASH 8 love this bike!!


Very nice!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

twinracer said:


> Race Face Deus Black Crankset by kyo morishima, on Flickr


Nice. Which chainrings are you gonna use ?


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

cg404 said:


> new 2012 TREK SLASH 8 love this bike!!


uh wow that is one serious looking bike. How's it ride?


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

olijay said:


> uh wow that is one serious looking bike. How's it ride?


rides as good as it looks,local bike shop had it in stock and gave it to me for a good price. overall im happy with the way it rides,handles and goes up hills ,came stock with the rock shock reverb on it love the bike!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

wife decided she wanted more of a road bike than her specialized expedition and we both needed hydration packs...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

they make good stuff
i use 24,36 and bash


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

cg404 said:


> new 2012 trek slash 8 love this bike!!


roor!!


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had the frame for a few years (bought it used off of the mtbr classifieds), but thought that a color change and rebuild was in order.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My new commuter/urban assault vehicle.
Traded some wheels for it, then added about 50-60 bucks worth of goods... not bad i think. Its fun.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

When I saw the white version was out, I could not resist.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Roval Control Trail SL 29 142+ Carbon baby.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

New rack:


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

'09 Mongoose Boot'r sans fork. Putting my freshly rebuilt '09 888 WC on it with a new angleset HS and will be plowing my way down the slopes of Snowshoe in two weeks with her.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New Havoc carbon bars&#8230;


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got rid of that POS Boxxer!


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Upgraded my brakes from Tektro Hydraulic Draco's to Magura MT4's


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Boxxers are POS's? Since when?

I'll take it then


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine was. Damper was done after 3 months and it's replacement didn't work either.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright send it my way.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha I have to trade it back into the shop that sold me the fork. They sold it to me at a great price knowing I would do that.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Rustyy117 said:


> Upgraded my brakes from Tektro Hydraulic Draco's to Magura MT4's


I don't think I've ever seen a brake with the banjo bolt on the inside like that.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

L&M Stella 600. Thank you Chainlove!

Now my bird has eyes... for the night:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

24" tire and Shimano Roller Brake grease 100gr tube.


----------



## racer_46 (Jul 6, 2009)

*New Brakes*

Just got this stuff in... New XT Brakes, 203 & 180 RT76 rotors, adapters and a scicon bag that should work with my KS950 post.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bondhus Gorilla Grip set for the toolbox and a Lizard Skin downtube protector for my new ride....


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Really happy with the Kuat. It was a little bit of a pain to install the hitch in the wife's Audi wagon, had to pull the back bumper off her brand new car. But since I have to ride an hour or more to get to the trails, it was costing a fortune in gas with my work van if I rode both days.
Raceface carbon seat post to replace my aluminum on that I stripped out by not reading the torque specs correctly. Apparently 130 in/lbs is for the clamp, not the lower bolt.:madman:


----------



## Red Ant (Jun 4, 2012)

My new steed. Fuel Ex 9.8

I've named her Black Caviar (racehorse reference)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

The Kings will soon be laced to ZTR Crests with DT Supercomps.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Here is my purchase.......the start of many this to come.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

davecheng said:


> The Kings will soon be laced to ZTR Crests with DT Supercomps.


Ive got those same Hubs.... They are scweeeeet! mine laced to Flows...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*for the shop...*

grease n milk...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

XT BB and Park Tool BBT-32









2012 Rival shifters


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dmr v8 in acid red.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nice. Are they new model or what ? Never saw those colors yet


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

iamspartacus said:


> Here is my purchase.......the start of many this to come.


Great Scott!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Back to REAL engagement on the SS*


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Airborne is done.
And my new friend.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*just a few things...*

BBG bashguard, 2012 Holzfeller 40mm rise bars, and a little bling for my Thomson stem since I used a crappy wrench and had to drill a stripped bolt out... I like it so far.. Not sure if the different anodized blues are gonna get on my nerves or not.. Till then, Im stoked.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I ditched the crappy stock Deore derailleur and went with the XT version. I was too excited to try it out, that I forgot to take a pic before heading out to the trails!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*New threads..*

This is it I swear! well, besides my new rear wheel build thats not in yet... Get a new rig, u gotta get new errthang.. Im broke now.

Zoic Ether Shorts
Dakine Cascade Jersey
Fox 360 Jersey


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

hahahahaha woo hoo!, that's me laughing like a mad man. Just bought a new take off g2 fox fork for my Marlin. I bought a 26er wahoo last year and gave up on finding a fork with the correct geometry. I bought the marlin planning to upgrade it but thought I was just going to have to settle for a 46mm fork. Just ran across this one on ebay and scooped it up. I was a bit worried that it wasn't just a take off but in one of the pictures you can see the axle dropouts and it's obvious a QR has only been tightened down in it once. I got to looking at the guys other sales and found the frame it came off of; an 11 Trek Rig which also was as new as it could be. The unfortunate thing is that my wife told me not to buy it because we just bought her a commuter bike and didn't need to spend the money. I guess I'll be selling my sim racing rig from back in my (fat inducing) video game playing days....haven't used that thing in months anyway.


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

halfton said:


> rocky mountian soul 29 er
> View attachment 617572


please tell me you didnt zip tie your front brake cable to your fork stanction


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

skibikeguy1 said:


> please tell me you didnt zip tie your front brake cable to your fork stanction


Look to me that the zip tie is only there to measure sag and travel.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> XT BB and Park Tool BBT-32
> 
> View attachment 706416
> 
> ...


Building a cross bike? I just recently switched from shimano road to SRAM road and I'm loving my double tap shifters!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Decided to give the clipless thing a shot... only regret is not doing it sooner! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

skibikeguy1 said:


> please tell me you didnt zip tie your front brake cable to your fork stanction


That would have been funny. Not.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Building a cross bike? I just recently switched from shimano road to SRAM road and I'm loving my double tap shifters!


I'd like too, but those shifters are for my brother who's building up a road bike. I kinda failed to keep him away from the black path, but at least he's still riding MTB too. Now I just wished he put that kind of money into MTB rather than road... The BB is for my '99 GT Tempest. Btw this is one sweet BB, all metal and hollow spindle. I hope it won't start rusting away like the cheap UN-26 I had on my others winter bike. I covered the whole body with white grease before installing it and drilled the BB shell in the frame to help let water out. That's pretty much the best I can do beside removing it each week to drain water and moisture (in winter time). For $15, it's a killer deal though.

Oh, and regarding the shifters, I kinda like them too, but can't speak really till I tried them on once the bike is finished. Stil missing a few parts (chain, cassette, derailleurs, brakes, etc), but the worst is done now (frame, wheels, crank and shifters).


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

New fork & grips... next up, shorter stem and wider bars.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> I'd like too, but those shifters are for my brother who's building up a road bike. I kinda failed to keep him away from the black path, but at least he's still riding MTB too. Now I just wished he put that kind of money into MTB rather than road... The BB is for my '99 GT Tempest. Btw this is one sweet BB, all metal and hollow spindle. I hope it won't start rusting away like the cheap UN-26 I had on my others winter bike. I covered the whole body with white grease before installing it and drilled the BB shell in the frame to help let water out. That's pretty much the best I can do beside removing it each week to drain water and moisture (in winter time). For $15, it's a killer deal though.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the shifters, I kinda like them too, but can't speak really till I tried them on once the bike is finished. Stil missing a few parts (chain, cassette, derailleurs, brakes, etc), but the worst is done now (frame, wheels, crank and shifters).


Ever since I got my cross bike back together I've found myself grabbing that to take to single track.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Ever since I got my cross bike back together I've found myself grabbing that to take to single track.


That's what I would have like him to do instead... Build a nice cross bike that can handle both road and gravel/fire roads.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

2001 Schwinn HomeGrown Comp


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Today's my Birthday and my Wife got me these......


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

Spank Spike Pedals | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fox oasis


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought an old rigid Giant Rincon last March through c-list and enjoyed it! I am such a lucky bastard to have a wife who likes to spoil me... she got me a brand new...










It's just an entry level mtb but I am still happy with it!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*el cheapoids*

For a circus bike maybe?










Gotta love the pink anodized MAGNETIC pins... :skep:


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

New saddle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*New rear wheel build..*

Chris Kings on Stans Flow with Kenda Slant Six tire.. Think Im gonna dig it.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Today I bought me a smashing crank set, the Campagnolo CX 11s at 55% discount at CRC


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

2 weeks ago CRC had a sale with discounts that increased 5% each day.
And i ordered a E13 XC crankset with 60% off, and today i finally got it.
Today i also bought a bladder for in my framebag and a old suspension stem that was only 5 Euro's.
I don't yet know if i'm ever going to use the stem, but it was so cheap that i had to buy it.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

John Barrett said:


> 2001 Schwinn HomeGrown Comp


Bad AZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My new Blur 2012 LT 2.2. Just picked it up today, and can't wait to get it dirty!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

New FSA Bars & stem so i can use the old ones from my Cannondale on my KM.
And a new 38t DMR Saturn ring to replace the 40t that's on my Pugs.


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

Stumpy Comp Evo! :-D


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ordered a sweat gutr.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Blackburn Air Tower floor pump, some Canari Vortex Pro Shorts, and some Clif Shot Bloks.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Osprey Raptor 18


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Went up to Phat Tire bike shop, in Bentonville, AR, which is much bigger than my lbs. Great guys, great atmosphere and a lot of higher end bikes. I had to get some random stuff while I was there. Also I've added a pic of my new Fox fork finally installed.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

New Jockey Wheels, and a Park Work Stand........


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

Bike lights


----------



## doodoobaby (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a revel 1 yesterday, does that count??


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Jenson had/has a sale going on where I picked this up for $150 shipped. Shoulda bought two for that price.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> Went up to Phat Tire bike shop, in Bentonville, AR, which is much bigger than my lbs. Great guys, great atmosphere and a lot of higher end bikes. I had to get some random stuff while I was there. Also I've added a pic of my new Fox fork finally installed.


Let us know how you like them Tifosi glasses.. Do they have the phototron or whatever lenses that change to the light? Been thinking bout some of them.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I just picked up this little guy...










Singletrack Geek: Product Preview - N-Gear Jump Stop


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

awesome


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

ghettocop said:


> New Jockey Wheels, and a Park Work Stand........


What kind of Jockey wheels are those? Can you let me know if you are happy with them ? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*RaceFace Turbine Crankset and Bars*

Came in a nice looking box, Installed today on my Teocali


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Tifosi glasses that change with lighting conditions.
Wish they got a little darker, but other than that they work and feel
great.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

natzx7 said:


> What kind of Jockey wheels are those? Can you let me know if you are happy with them ? thanks :thumbsup:


Sure.......they are performance bikes house brand "Forte". So far so good. Aluminum not the ultra fast wearing plastic that SRAM uses. I will report on long term reliability.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> Sure.......they are performance bikes house brand "Forte". So far so good. Aluminum not the ultra fast wearing plastic that SRAM uses. I will report on long term reliability.


Will it fit sram x5?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonkeyAlan (Apr 12, 2012)

this thread makes me wanna go shopping


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

New Saint peddles


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't bought one yet but I was thinking of getting a couple just for the heck of it:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Will it fit sram x5?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Yes.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

It is used but new to me - going on my rigid 29 single speed

Sorry for the dak pic


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Night riding anyone...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Shorter bar-ends....got rid of the bull horns for now, and yes......saw them on the cover of MTB Action and acted like a fanboi-sucker and bought em'


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Let us know how you like them Tifosi glasses.. Do they have the phototron or whatever lenses that change to the light? Been thinking bout some of them.


They don't change, just dark. I do like them a lot though. They are lighter and stronger than all the walmart or gas station sunglasses that I've had in the past.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

POC Trabec Rase Mips Helmet.



I almost forgot about the 2012 Knolly Chilcotin


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> POC Trabec Rase Mips Helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot about the 2012 Knolly Chilcotin


Is it the design to have the rear shock upside down or something you came up with?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

chadalex78 said:


> Is it the design to have the rear shock upside down or something you came up with?


That's the design. That shock will work in any position but to adjust it this is by far the best way.


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

FIXED UP MY 2012 TREK SLASH8 PICKED UP A NEW 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS1


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

FIXED UP MY 2012 TREK SLASH8 PICKED UP A NEW 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS1[/QUOTE]

Good looking bikes!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

cg404 said:


> FIXED UP MY 2012 TREK SLASH8 PICKED UP A NEW 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS1


Sick mane... Sick.


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Dang....*



cg404 said:


> FIXED UP MY 2012 TREK SLASH8 PICKED UP A NEW 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS1


They're like swimsuit supermodels all lounging by the pool...looking all kinda sexy...nice.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Kanza said:


> New Saint peddles


I pretty much want these now...


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

chadalex78 said:


> reminds me of my daughter.. Shes a lil younger than yours but shares the same interest.


Be careful with the kids when wrenching, disc rotors and little fingers is an extremely dangerous combination :thumbsup:


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Tora SL bought of da bay.








X-Fusion Enix








Syncros stem/bar/post
























Both also got new Eggbeaters and the KHS got a stem mount for my Cateye computer.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I just bought this a couple of hours ago. My new to me urban assualt/dj rig, Gary Fisher Mullet. Loving it so far!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Back from the hospital. :band:


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Just got one of these fancy bike computers. Hope it stays on the bike.......as a matter of fact, I hope I stay on the bike!


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Shorts by Kult Apparel through ebay, $24.95 only.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

A set of these puppies in 2.2 tlr to run on my race wheels, excited to try them out :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

picked up a set of these yesterday...plus i got the doodad to adjust calipers from the lever...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ Glad you got the doodad, or thingamabob as I like to call it.^^^


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting for the fedex truck, time to pedal at night...!!!!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

This bag is awesome!! Perfect size for everything and 100oz. Spendy, but i'll get use out of it for sure!









For my clyde self since the stock wheels kept breaking spokes and going out of true, I got these used for a great price.... Mavic 321s with Hope hubs ...... came with the Kenda Nevegal 2.35 tires too.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> That's the design. That shock will work in any position but to adjust it this is by far the best way.


Surprised they didn't boot it. Gravity and all.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Bike plus upgrades*

My first 29, didnt want to spend a lot in case it wasnt my thing but love the G2 and the frame fits great so its worth upgrading to me.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

wickerman1, that is the same color green as my old 69 Camaro. Loved that car, but that bike looks just as sweet. Congrats!!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Put some new (to me) Iodine 2's on my 2010 Remedy 9.9


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> Put some new (to me) Iodine 2's on my 2010 Remedy 9.9
> 
> View attachment 709456


NICE!! Look'n good:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Drank the 510 Kook-Aid. Best riding shoes I've ever put on my feet...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I love mine too.... 5.10s are amazing


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Drank the 510 Kook-Aid. Best riding shoes I've ever put on my feet...


Agreed.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

iamspartacus said:


> Just got one of these fancy bike computers. Hope it stays on the bike.......as a matter of fact, I hope I stay on the bike!


At 19.95 from Amazon.....best deal ever. I've got 4. Love the simplicity.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

jhazard said:


> Drank the 510 Kook-Aid. Best riding shoes I've ever put on my feet...


yup cant get better then 5 10. I bought mine last fall at a store here in NorthVancovuer called NorthShore Sports Swap. they buy clearout stuff from companies, and some stores going out of biz etc. He tells me he has one pair of 5 10 shoes size 12 which is my size brand new for 50 bucks. I told him if he had three pair size 12 i wouldve bought them all lol


----------



## cg404 (Jun 11, 2012)

*New specialized status1*


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Iwanttorideatnight said:


>


I thought my stand was built by same person as yours so I went to check... nope!


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

jhazard said:


> Drank the 510 Kook-Aid. Best riding shoes I've ever put on my feet...


Got mine yesterday but have yet to ride in them. Spent the entire day working on my camper and my tow vehicle :madman:


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

In a back to the future moment I stumbled across my latest purchase.... from 1993! :rockon:
Cool Tool: 'The' Multipurpose Bicycle Repair Tool | Digital Hippie


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

digitalhippie13 said:


> In a back to the future moment I stumbled across my latest purchase.... from 1993! :rockon:
> Cool Tool: 'The' Multipurpose Bicycle Repair Tool | Digital Hippie


That is so cool! I was in the 20's in the 90's. I love the 90's! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

That thing is cool! It's interesting to see how our tool needs have changed. "Emergency Crank Bolt" etc. I bet everyone lost the allen keys though...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

cg404 said:


>


I like the center console bike holder. Will have to replace my cup holder with one :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarrett79 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

Park Tools PCS-10 workstand and Raceface Bashguard


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

I got these 2 things recently. Generic brand workstand and a Blackburn tire pump (in background).


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> I got this 2 things recently. Generic brand workstand and Blackburn tire pump (in background).


How much and where did you get it?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Put some new (to me) Iodine 2's on my 2010 Remedy 9.9
> 
> View attachment 709456


i have cobalts in gold, but holy damn i LOVE orange! love those wheels. Iodines are the AM wheels, right.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

I found it on Ebay, and it was only 45 bucks brand new. I had to look for a while as it was normally 75 bucks, but found they ran a sale on it every once in a while. Missed it the first time, but not the second. Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

She is old, but I got a pretty sick deal. It did need a bit of work restoring some of the parts.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> i have cobalts in gold, but holy damn i LOVE orange! love those wheels. Iodines are the AM wheels, right.


Yeah the Iodines are the AM's. I'm loving the orange too.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

solidfish, I would love to find an old Kona that nice!!!!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

GOPro and a Bionicon, I'll test 'em both tomorrow...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I just received my new 1up rack for my new Knolly.
I'm one happy camper!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> I just received my new 1up rack for my new Knolly.
> I'm one happy camper!


nice FJ, knolly and rack! haha


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

holy crap man. you suck! nice stable..


cg404 said:


> FIXED UP MY 2012 TREK SLASH8 PICKED UP A NEW 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS1


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

natzx7 said:


> GOPro and a Bionicon, I'll test 'em both tomorrow...


Update, ran the Bionicon c-guide today, and used the GoPro Hero 2. The bionicon performed flawlessly. No noise, no chain issues. In fact I totally forgot it was there. The GoPro also was excellent, ran it in 960, really nice resolution. Both get an A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I love having brakes that reads FULL SPEED AHEAD


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't Kill Myself Books - YouTube


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My new (used) 2003 Klein Attitude out on her inaugural ride. 9000' at the Continental Divide this past Saturday.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

New helmet came in the mail today, matches the bike too. Giro phase.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Picked up a set of VP-001 platform pedals for Special Ed. Now have two bikes and two sets of pedals.


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Topeak Ride Case*


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ymduhh (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought a rear rack for my daily old Hardrock and created a removable fishing rack if I decide to bike to my local fishing spots. Holds four rods


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

This:


My El Rey by hogprint, on Flickr


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

One of these in a 32t till my hbc gets here.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

For when the trails are sloppy wet but the roads are ok... like in east TN these days:


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife's new full suspension 29er.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Large green Transition Bandit w/ Transition's Bandit 2 package.

I wont get to see it til Aug 11th for it will be shipped to the states for its maiden voyage to Moab and the Grand Junction.

Seriously psyched.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That bike and color are so hot! I'm jealous....congrats!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> New helmet came in the mail today, matches the bike too. Giro phase.
> 
> View attachment 710759


Trek rft:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

hogprint said:


> This:
> 
> 
> My El Rey by hogprint, on Flickr


One of the best looking 29ers I've seen.
Very Nice!!!


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

New SRAM cassette, chain and the park tool to remove the cassette. Got a mount for my GPS to swap between the roadie and the Trek 4300. ODI Rogue grips round out for the 4300








Seat, seatpost and Cinelli bar tape for the Trek 370. Got this bike for free from my platoon leader b/c it had a flat tire and he thought it was a piece of ****... New tube and some freshing up and it runs like new!








The bike after the new stuff installed...


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's going to be a wait but they are purchased.


----------



## DV814 (Jun 9, 2012)

The wheels.


----------



## markrhino (Apr 10, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a great shot, but I'm very excited that my 2012 Camber 29 is a little above stock.

Just added some Sun Ringle Charger Pro wheels, a Nobby Nic tire on the rear, an XT cassette, and a Raceface Turbine bar. It should be down to 29 lbs by my math, and if I don't say so myself, the color scheme is pretty b!tchin'.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

new (to me) seat post!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

Mr.Quint said:


> Not a great shot, but I'm very excited that my 2012 Camber 29 is a little above stock.
> 
> Just added some Sun Ringle Charger Pro wheels, a Nobby Nic tire on the rear, an XT cassette, and a Raceface Turbine bar. It should be down to 29 lbs by my math, and if I don't say so myself, the color scheme is pretty b!tchin'.


nice bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Perfect timing because tomorrow my clipless pedals arrive...I predict shenanigans


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Perfect timing because tomorrow my clipless pedals arrive...I predict shenanigans


I really wanted to like that helmet, but when I tried it on it just didn't feel right for my head... I stuck with Giro. They offer great protection and look cool though...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

DV814 said:


> The wheels.


What are they? I've never seen 20 spoke wheels . . . on a MTB anyway.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Fox should market that spoiler on that Fox helmet as a feature that improves your riding by lifting your chin, so you look further up at the trail, rather than in front of your tire. Kidding. :lol:

I like how you lined up that shot of your bike with the new Mavic Crossmax SLR wheels with that cactus in the background. What threw me off is what looks to be relatively long crankarms that get the pedals really close to the ground... wonder how it carves the rutted and jagged terrain. :eekster:


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

mtbtacolover said:


> nice bike!:thumbsup:


You know, it really is! Thanks!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

hogprint said:


> This:
> 
> 
> My El Rey by hogprint, on Flickr


Sexy!

What does she weigh?


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

*KS Lev *


----------



## DV814 (Jun 9, 2012)

OO7 said:


> What are they? I've never seen 20 spoke wheels . . . on a MTB anyway.


They are the new 2013 Mavic Crossmax SLR's.


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

. Pearl Izumi gel palm gloves for summer.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

My new single speed, the Civilian Luddite.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

DV814 said:


> They are the new 2013 Mavic Crossmax SLR's.


Hopefully they've improved a bit in the strength department!


----------



## DV814 (Jun 9, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Hopefully they've improved a bit in the strength department!


Comparing apples and oranges now are we?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry . . . didn't mean to offend.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Bling! Nashbar rocks and my old shoes are getting a bit musty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

New hope hoops on the old 2010 uk project. Might try a different front tyre and keep that one as a spare


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

FX4 said:


> It's going to be a wait but they are purchased.


I really like the look of the pedals.
Please let us know how you like them.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

My first 29'er. Santa Cruz Superlight 29


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

My latest purchase is a Topeak Alien DX multitool.


----------



## chainsuck (Feb 21, 2005)

I wasn't allowed to take a picture of her... :bluefrown:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't kill me...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ugh! Tell me it's the Giant in the background ! LOL!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> Ugh! Tell me it's the Giant in the background ! LOL!


Ha! I actually really wanted a matching Giant road bike but couldn't find one for a good price.


----------



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

all I can say is most road bikes are light enough to load up and launch in a clay target thrower..

PULL !


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

You gonna ride that on trails? 

I take my commuter road bike through miles of XC trails. It's no lightweight though, and the tires have a bunch of latex coming out of the tread though, from the sealant coming out and sealing all the holes.


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Cannondale Trail 29er SL 3*










I'll get a better photo sometime soon


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> You gonna ride that on trails?
> 
> I take my commuter road bike through miles of XC trails. It's no lightweight though, and the tires have a bunch of latex coming out of the tread though, from the sealant coming out and sealing all the holes.


Man I haven't ridden a bike with no suspension since I was like 8 and it sucks! I feel every damn bump and there's no way to avoid it. I just wanted something to ride while I'm in TX because the trails here suck compared to NorCal. I figure it will be good for training and keeping my legs strong. Chances are it will stay in TX so hopefully it last a long time.


----------



## cjvdbeek (Jan 8, 2012)

*New toy*

2012 Remedy 8. Only had it two weekends, but it's already made me a better rider. Worth every penny.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

All the way from the UK. Couldn't find one here in the States.









I'll finally be able to finish my disc install on my SS. That damn bike has been sitting in the garage staring at me for weeks now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

A set of DMR V8 pedals in the acid green edition for my KM.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> A set of DMR V8 pedals in the acid green edition for my KM.


Is that a tube of spare green?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

John Barrett said:


> Is that a tube of spare green?


It's a tube for the grease ports.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

The new kit!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Avid BB7's:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

John Barrett said:


> Is that a tube of spare green?





2_WD said:


> It's a tube for the grease ports.


yep, tube of lube.

And here's a pic of my new frambag.
This one is insulated so it can keep 7 cans cooled for a longer period. 
More info and pics HERE.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Got 'em for 50 bucks at the LBS. Thought it'd be a cheap upgrade from the dorky looking, beat up wings, red Candy SL pedals on my neon green Kona. If I remember, I'll put up some installed pics later. Shaved almost 70 grams too, supposedly.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

bling ring and x9 cranks are the new additions. Saved 75 grams too!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> View attachment 712456
> bling ring and x9 cranks are the new additions. Saved 75 grams too!


Where'd you get the chainring?


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Where'd you get the chainring?


Here

You need a compatible crank though, to run spiderless like his.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> Where'd you get the chainring?


Through my work. It's an mrp bling ring.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Through my work. It's an mrp bling ring.


I have a set of AKA cranks and would love to go spiderless without the super long wait for the "other" alternative.


----------



## jamiep (Jul 10, 2009)

*I'll play*


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> I have a set of AKA cranks and would love to go spiderless without the super long wait for the "other" alternative.


Ah. Yea same crank arms as mine. It's funny, (kinda not) I have an hbc on order and bought this since they're out again.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't worry, I still have hair on my legs.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jul 16, 2012)

Picked up a Topeak bottle cage and a new bottle when I ordered my little cateye magnet I thought I lost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Ah. Yea same crank arms as mine. It's funny, (kinda not) I have an hbc on order and bought this since they're out again.


You'll have a great backup. Too bad the lead time is so long.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just updated my drive train with all XT components( 2 x 10 Cranks,front/rear derailleur, shifters) and then got the XTR trail wheels for a smoking price that I couldn't pass up! My bike feels brand new again and better then ever!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Snagged some truvativ rouleur cranks off eBay for my cross bike excited!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Before you say anything... I live in FL 9 miles away from the Atlantic Ocean. To say that trail riding is rare would be an understatement. I've ridden my Remedy to and from work for probably 1,500 miles since I got it and I wanted something faster... and so I don't look like as much of a dork on group rides.

Now I present to you:


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

New rear wheel! Matches the front I have had for awhile now.

WTB Frequency i23 + Hope Pro2 Evo - Bolt-on 135mm. Both front and rear built by local wheel guru.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

More goodies for the Monkey...
Shiny green P-35's and a can of framesaver.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Some new bits, some s/h bits...*

Picking up the frame on monday


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

DT Swiss Champion spokes for the new wheelset I'll be building up! Just waiting on the rims and nipples!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

New Codes to replace the Gauges.......big improvement.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

New ENVE bars and seatpost, and a WTB Devo saddle.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

scottvt said:


> New ENVE bars and seatpost, and a WTB Devo saddle.


Where did you find the ENVE DH bars? I thought they were all sold out.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I ordered them directly from ENVE but still had about a 3 month wait. Every other place got them in back stock last week or the week before.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

scottvt said:


> I ordered them directly from ENVE but still had about a 3 month wait. Every other place got them in back stock last week or the week before.


Very nice! 
Do you have there wheels ?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Although I do drool each time I see them, I think Ill stick with my Mavics for a while.


----------



## Tony2x (Dec 8, 2009)

For my 1x9 conversion. I figured I would change grips too. I ended up using the Ritcheys for now.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally! Been waiting to do this for a while now.

Ritchie Pro and WTB SST.


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

Xtr wheels and rotors


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*New steed.*

Joined the 29er bandwagon and bought this bad boy last week. HUGE upgrade from my other hardtail. Just need to get it setup for tubeless and will be good to go. 

2012 Stumpjumper comp
2x10 gear


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Got this on Monday.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Happy Feet...








Wrecked my right ankle, so walking on rocks, or hike a bike's in MTB race shoes was pure pain.


----------



## VegardSkorp (Jun 11, 2012)

My first ever trials bike found my home after almost a decade! I rode this everyday 9, almost 10 years ago!
Also, this is the first bike of one of my fav riders that grew up in my city, Thomas Remvik Aasen (TRA)


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

Roy Miller said:


> Chain Guide. It's simple, It works. No more dropped chains on my Remedy


same guide same bike. I had a homemade one that was actually probably stronger and def cheaper. But it was pretty red. lol and it was loud. Trek really didn't do well with the iscg mounts on that thing.

and these. also pads and a bleed kit


----------



## poowilliams (May 5, 2012)

Very bike related purchase.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

MiniTrail said:


> found this cheap on CL and couldn't resist. goofy wtf head turner


That looks pretty funny. Do you stand up and paddle it?

Can you do more shots of the "drive train"?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't post pictures yet

Sigma BC1009, helmet and gloves and I haven't picked up my bike yet.


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

New XT brakes, 180/160 ice tech rotors, and a 2.35 Hans Dampf up front. :thumbsup:


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> New XT brakes, 180/160 ice tech rotors, and a 2.35 Hans Dampf up front. :thumbsup:


Nice. Do you have the Trail SL2? And is that the 29er. I have the 2011 29er


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Nice. Do you have the Trail SL2? And is that the 29er. I have the 2011 29er


Yep, and same year as you. I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> Yep, and same year as you. I'm pretty happy with it!


It's an Awesome bike, enjoy it


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

These pedals are light, and thin, and grip like crazy......love em so far!!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

After some failed mail order attempts at other brands, these showed up today in 47 Mega and instantly they feel comfortable.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Reverb*

Just added a Rockshox Reverb dropper post to my Altitude, opting for an under-the-bar mount for the remote. The remote hydraulic cable was about ~6" too long so I shortened it
and did a bleed all as per an excellent video (by Mbr) on Youtube. Package comes with a bunch of cable clip options, accessories, tool, bleed kit etc...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Now I match my bike... na, na, na, na ,na


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Fresh Chain and Chainring nut wrench.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

I didn't bought it , I made it  Stainless steel FTW


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

idk if warranty work counts but i had to pay a little for labor haha. New Bontrager Rhythm rear rim/hub


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

New rim, spokes and some nipples.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> New rim, spokes and some nipples.


What's it going on and doesn't it work better with two?
About to order the FlowEX 650b for my TRc I think.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

mestapho said:


> What's it going on and doesn't it work better with two?
> About to order the FlowEX 650b for my TRc I think.


Two of them are the bees knees indeed but I only needed to rebuild one of them at the moment. Go for the conversion, I ride a 650b Nickel ATM and it handles great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I really like the colors on that bike!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## A Ton of Clay (Jul 30, 2012)

_alain_ said:


> 10x135 hub


Awesome picture. I really like bicycle photography that is done so artistically. Id like to see more of your stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## zipex (Aug 7, 2012)

nice picturtes!


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

RockShox Reda RTL 100mm Dual Air


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Import Carbon, Sapim, Hadley, building new wheels while drinking wine with the wife.... priceless


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

jearl said:


> RockShox Reda RTL 100mm Dual Air


Sexy thru axle...

Jealous.


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

*Tallboy LTc *

Riding on this thing up or down is like riding on a flowing juggernaut. So smooth...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ great color!


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

very nice ^ i wish can own one of those it matches my yellow xterra :thumbsup:


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

New handle bars, stem and grips


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

hags707 said:


> New handle bars, stem and grips
> View attachment 715711


I just got that same bar, I like it. Put a heck of gouge in the red ano going off a wet bridge though. Adds character.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

to the man with the tallboy....i luff yellow. i luff it so much. i sometimes weep that i sold my old yellow bike.


----------



## AttaQ (Sep 7, 2011)

alannzulu said:


> Riding on this thing up or down is like riding on a flowing juggernaut. So smooth...


That looks fantastic.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally got the last odds and ends from Park to make a small work bench area. Totally stoked to be doing most of my own stuff now.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

hags707 said:


> New handle bars, stem and grips
> View attachment 715711


More pics of the truck!! The new super duty's are awesome!!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

On it's way to me!! ........may paint it, since I have green accents on my current bike and they make this look like a pumpkin, we'll see. I'm super excited!!! Gonna be a different ride that my Stumpy for sure!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i'd keep it orange! orange and green go well together.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ i'd keep it orange! orange and green go well together.


I agree :thumbsup:
I had a green RFX with red hubs and now I have a red one, but I do like the orange.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

CHUM said:


> let's see what ya got!
> 
> here's mine - a specialized purgatory 29X2.4 tire (mounted to an I9 Ultralite front wheel).


Might as well keep this thread going...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with keeping the orange!

As for me, I wont have trouble seating beads any longer.............


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> I agree with keeping the orange!
> 
> As for me, I wont have trouble seating beads any longer.............


Nice, how many gals?


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't find a headset bearing by itself...had to settle for the next best thing  Really diggin' the new lid too, fits like a glove.


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

AttaQ said:


> That looks fantastic.


Thanks! It rides even better than it looks


----------



## alannzulu (Apr 27, 2012)

Dr Wankel said:


> Couldn't find a headset bearing by itself...had to settle for the next best thing  Really diggin' the new lid too, fits like a glove.


POC Trabec helmets are great!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

alannzulu said:


> POC Trabec helmets are great!


I'll second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

x2. I'd hoped to buy Butchers or Minions by now, but my baby can't wait for new shoes any longer. Shop only had Pacestars, but on our dry trails that shouldn't be an issue. I'll be curious to see how they compare to the Trailstar compound HDs they're replacing.


----------



## VegardSkorp (Jun 11, 2012)

Lots of fun


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Nice, how many gals?


Thanks. 4 Gallon. Worked very well today. Seems like you could probably get away with one or two gallons for seating beads.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

$65 for both on Amazon, shipped. Feels like a really solidly built tool and feels much better in the hand and during adjustment than some of the other less expensive TW's I've tried. Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but this is a higher range (40 - 250 in/lbs) wrench for suspension pivots, etc.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

OO7 said:


> $65 for both on Amazon, shipped. Feels like a really solidly built tool and feels much better in the hand and during adjustment than some of the other less expensive TW's I've tried. Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but this is a higher range (40 - 250 in/lbs) wrench for suspension pivots, etc.


Looks good at a great price. TW's are bad azz. I don't have much to Torque, so I find myself removing and installing my cassette frequently for fun.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> Now I match my bike... na, na, na, na ,na


I have one of em in black... Nice lid. Good n light.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

My XO build group and 2013 Talas for the El Rey


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> My XO build group and 2013 Talas for the El Rey


Whoa... Thats a grip of $$$ right there.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ghettocop said:


> Looks good at a great price. TW's are bad azz. I don't have much to Torque, so I find myself removing and installing my cassette frequently for fun.


Yeah, I haven't had a chance to use this one yet but I will in the near future. I'm not terribly worried about the precision, as all of the bits this will be used on have a range of torque values. As long as its close, that will be fine. For the precise bits and lower end torque specs, I have this (which is a fantastic piece of equipment):


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Whoa... Thats a grip of $$$ right there.


Don't remind me.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Geax AKA TNT, mounted up tubeless. Fast Fast Fast!


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

New seatpost and brain bucket


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Just picked up a Continental X-King 2.2 to run on the front of my XC rig (paired with a Geax Saguaro rear)....loving it so far.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

kyle_vk said:


> Just picked up a Continental X-King 2.2...


Great tire with awesome grip :thumbsup:. I have no complaints with mine yet. Well... other than having issues setting them up tubeless.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

(double post)


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

these










for this retro beast, which is currently rockin foam grips lol


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

^^Sick. Love the new design.


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

My acquisitions so far this week:

1up Quick Rack for the car:










...and some things for my feet, 5.10 Maltese Falcons and some SPD pedals for when I get the guts up to try clipless.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

2008 Turner RFX XXL in excellent condition, almost switched all my parts over.....still gotta cut cables!!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Finishing off my new build.


You will love the Enve wheels and bars. :thumbsup:
What hubs are they mounted on?


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

New XT 2x10 drivetrain and shifters. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Wingspan said:


> ...and some things for my feet, 5.10 Maltese Falcons and some SPD pedals for when I get the guts up to try clipless.


Your going to love the MF's, super comfortable and great grip for platforms if you choose to go back and forth.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Just some bits and pieces, bb, chain, grips and a jersey.


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> Your going to love the MF's, super comfortable and great grip for platforms if you choose to go back and forth.


Great to hear. I chose the MF's because I thought they'd be a decent shoe to wear on my platforms now plus give me the option of trying the clipless later without having to buy a second pair of shoes.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Xt shadow plus derailleur.


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

I know this is not a Mountain bike purchase but I am getting a new road bike to improve my fitness for my mountain biking. So I got some nice Ultegra pedals to go with it.


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

04 bullit 
















standing next to the trance 2


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

*Canfield 9t Microdrive & conversion cluster*

After a long wait, it just arrived.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Ebay purchase..


----------



## dirtyRider9 (Aug 16, 2012)

ready to shop!!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

It needs a wash but meh...new chain guide :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Shaved off quite a bit of weight with this:










Easton EC70 Riser Bar


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Got my 2012 Niner EMD9 frame finished last night

WOOT!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

[poverty]

this (hittin the spokes/rims/pedals)










and this










for this










also these










[/poverty]


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

spray painting the spokes/rims/pedals will look like $hit in a matter of weeks . . . days if you ride regularly.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Don't do it, you'll be sorry :cryin:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

OO7 said:


> spray painting the spokes/rims/pedals will look like $hit in a matter of weeks . . . days if you ride regularly.





Rock dude said:


> Don't do it, you'll be sorry :cryin:


how so? (Cancelling order now, thanks for heads up)

what about just for my pedals? theyre cheap anyways and already look like crap. fluoro yellow pedals seem impossible to find, especially cheap ones for my entry level bike.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the spokes, depending what you scrape i guess. Pedals will chip right away. i've done it before. i dont know if those are plastic pedals, but i've seen the resin BMX pedals in a variety of colors.
Slim Jim Aluminium Pedals - Neon Yellow | The Unicycle Specialists. Unicycle.UK.com
Gusset Slim Jim SC platform pedals, neon yellow: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> the spokes, depending what you scrape i guess. Pedals will chip right away. i've done it before. i dont know if those are plastic pedals, but i've seen the resin BMX pedals in a variety of colors.
> Slim Jim Aluminium Pedals - Neon Yellow | The Unicycle Specialists. Unicycle.UK.com
> Gusset Slim Jim SC platform pedals, neon yellow: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


well i mean, my alloy pedals are scraped to hell already anyways. will the majority of it stay on?


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

dirt diggler said:


> Ebay purchase..


Nice!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Some new goodies for the bike:

- K Edge GoPro handlebar mount, always nice to have more camera perspective options
- QTubes Superlight tubes, to shave ~50g off my wheels for only $4 extra (each wheel, but probably gonna gain it right back cause I'm gonna inject them with Stan's)
- King Stainless Steel Cage, for my bike's downtube underside mount (not so much of a weight weenie that I'd spend the extra $30 on the Ti vers)
- Garmin Edge 200, just to try out this GPS Strava thing
- Renthal 33T chainring, hard ano goodness to try out this 1x10 thing

Thanks to biketiresdirect on the awesome deal on the Edge and Cage, and eBikeStop for deal the mount, chainring, and tubes, both shipped free without tax.

The box under all this stuff is from an Injen Cold Air Intake for my Honda Fit, which should give it manly roar and help it climb the mountain roads better to get to the good trails, which is sort of bike related.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Ready to see what I've been missing.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My wife had a score today. 80%+ off the shoes. She also added a pair of Candy 3's and a long sleeve running shirt for less than the MSRP of the shoes.

View attachment 717868


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

deleted. oops.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Selle Italia Flite saddle and Salsa Lip Lock seatpost collar. Also recently switched from platforms to XT clipless pedals.


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

Stan's Tubeless kit
DT Swiss X430 wheelset
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.25 to match the 2.1 rear

got all this for $80 

https://i.imgur.com/qinAE.jpg


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

drelyt said:


> Stan's Tubeless kit
> DT Swiss X430 wheelset
> Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.25 to match the 2.1 rear
> 
> ...


Nice deal u got.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't wait to compare to the xt shadow plus I just got. Just need to decide which bike gets what!


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> View attachment 718206
> 
> 
> Can't wait to compare to the xt shadow plus I just got. Just need to decide which bike gets what!


I've ran both this year. I prefer the X9. Both are really good, but the x9 seems to be a little crisper and requires less adjustments. I am currently at 500 miles on the x9 without any adjustment other than twisting the barrel on the shifter to tighten the cable a little bit.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I've ran both this year. I prefer the X9. Both are really good, but the x9 seems to be a little crisper and requires less adjustments. I am currently at 500 miles on the x9 without any adjustment other than twisting the barrel on the shifter to tighten the cable a little bit.


Interesting. I was actually thinking of running the x9 on my main rig. I just put on the xt + so I'll run that for a bit....it was an impulse buy because I didn't think the x9 was going to be back in stock for a while....put the xt on and of course 3 days later x9 comes in 
Still waiting on the xo shifter though so gives me some time to try the xt.

Oh and shimano always seems to be more finicky with adjustments.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*XLC PRO SP-T04 Telescopic seatpost*

XLC PRO SP-T04 Telescopic seatpost


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Gravity Dropper.........now I'm pretty set!! Loving this new frame too!


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

New front tire!


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bringing some class to the trails!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Turbine 2x9 and new mid cage X0 to go with it.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

mkirby258 said:


> Bringing some class to the trails!


where from? me wants


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

mestapho said:


> where from? me wants


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Just looking at it, my legs are turning to jelly...


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Pin2Win said:


> New front tire!


Been hearing great stuff about this tire, thinking about giving them a try, please comment how do they work


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been running one on the rear as a replacement for a gashed rocket Ron. 

It's surprisingly fast and grips well on climbs. Haven't used it on the front but I've got one to put on whenever my other rocket Ron explodes.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I've been running one on the rear as a replacement for a gashed rocket Ron.
> 
> It's surprisingly fast and grips well on climbs. Haven't used it on the front but I've got one to put on whenever my other rocket Ron explodes.


Jajaj exactly same case, 4 inch cut on the side on my Racing Ralph last weekend, installed a CrossMark just because I had it laying around my workbench, but I think I'm picking up a Saguaro this afternoon, 8 out of 10 of my riding teammates are using saguaro and they love them.

Too bad they don't make them wider (2.4) so I can install it in the front as well (using a rigid fork)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rocket rons are fast and grippy but yea not durable. They came with my bike so thankfully I didn't pay for them. 

I'm still surprised how fast the saguaro rolls. I was afraid it was going to feel sluggish but it's not at all. They also seal up nicely (have TNT version). The rocket rons seep sealant out of the casing


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Rocket rons are fast and grippy but yea not durable. They came with my bike so thankfully I didn't pay for them.
> 
> I'm still surprised how fast the saguaro rolls. I was afraid it was going to feel sluggish but it's not at all. They also seal up nicely (have TNT version). The rocket rons seep sealant out of the casing


Done deal, picking it up this afternoon, thanks for the input, keep rolling


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I concur with the Geax love. Have ridden Conti Race Kings, Small block Eights, and Slant six's. Now running Geax AKA's TNT. Super fast. Really tough sidewalls.


----------



## eschmunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Britishnate said:


> I know this is not a Mountain bike purchase but I am getting a new road bike to improve my fitness for my mountain biking. So I got some nice Ultegra pedals to go with it.


Just order a pair myself to go on a roadbike I just ordered. Unfortunately they are on backorder until the end of November. Can't complain though, they only cost me $70 where they seem to run about $40 more elsewhere.


----------



## manuelacon (Sep 30, 2008)

nice gear gettocop


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the Geax tires. I had AKA's mounted up and sliced a un-sealable hole in the rear. I got that to try on the front as all the reviews I read said it was great. The TNT's are really easy to go tubeless with. I use a regular floor pump to seat them and had no problems. Ride planned today so I will let ya know what I think!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

manuelacon said:


> nice gear gettocop


Thank you sir....... Installed it this morning with no catastrophies!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Its such a pretty thing....I hope it works out for me. Going from 100mm to 50.


----------



## T.REX (Jul 16, 2012)

new bash guard


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i see nothing wrong with your old one?


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I had one of those Truvativ plastic bashes as well, it came with the Hussafelt set. Still going strong on my buddies bike.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

A culmination of multiple recent purchases


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ You look really tall in that pic, whoop. :lol:


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

These with carbon rims (Chinese) and red nips:thumbsup:


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

whoopwhoop said:


> A culmination of multiple recent purchases


Soooo, that was you. I was on the Pivot 429 parked next to you at Dreamy Draw. Did you pick that up from Dave at Fat Tire bike? Are you local to Phoenix?


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Some Avy love for the Chilcotin.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up some DT Swiss spokes and nipples.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nels said:


> These with carbon rims (Chinese) and red nips:thumbsup:


Nice!


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

tiSS'er said:


> Soooo, that was you. I was on the Pivot 429 parked next to you at Dreamy Draw. Did you pick that up from Dave at Fat Tire bike? Are you local to Phoenix?


Ha, yep! That was me. I am a local. I rented one of Dave's rental bikes earlier this year when I first started looking at the Mojo's, but I have a local shop that hooks me up. I really like the bike, you'll be seeing a lot more of me out there. I've been without a trail bike since mid March, I sold my old bike to build this one. I've been riding my DH bike mostly for the past few months. But it's time to pedal again!


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

whoopwhoop said:


> Ha, yep! That was me. I am a local. I rented one of Dave's rental bikes earlier this year when I first started looking at the Mojo's, but I have a local shop that hooks me up. I really like the bike, you'll be seeing a lot more of me out there. I've been without a trail bike since mid March, I sold my old bike to build this one. I've been riding my DH bike mostly for the past few months. But it's time to pedal again!


Would you be up for some SOMO this weekend? We will likely do a Kiwanis/Holbert run Sunday, and maybe Viejo or Cochise Saturday. Social pace of course!


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

tiSS'er said:


> Would you be up for some SOMO this weekend? We will likely do a Kiwanis/Holbert run Sunday, and maybe Viejo or Cochise Saturday. Social pace of course!


I might be in for Sunday, I'm signed up to race in the Absolute Bikes event in Flag Saturday. I'll have to see what condition I'm in after riding at elevation lol


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Chilcotin*

Finally got my Chilcotin


----------



## xc_ryd3r (Mar 19, 2012)

These:









And these:








- funny how you buy these things AFTER you have had an epic.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

New to me bars!


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

More lights please..


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bontrager Specter Xr!


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## chevygonemad (Dec 28, 2010)

First set of clipless pedals


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

chevygonemad said:


> First set of clipless pedals


Awesome. You'll love it once you get used to it! I can't imagine NOT clipping in on an MTB now


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

This:


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Got a trainer for days when I cant get to the trail. This bike has street tires so its not so noisy.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

First road bike! Nothing fancy. Couple new tires and tubes and a few minor adjustments and she'll be good to go! The chain even seems solid! Steel frame for 50 bucks....really couldn't pass it up!


----------



## uphillnogo (Oct 8, 2011)

*2012 Cannondale Flash 2*

The Niner got dirty.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally got it done. It rocks. Only about 40 miles on it today but the 13' Talas is incredible. What a great fork. I like it better than my 12' Float on my FSR. Built up with aXO drivetrain, Easton haven carbon cockpit, with Roval Control trail wheels with Hope Evo II hub. With XTR trail pedals it weighs in a 28.2 pounds.

This pic does not do it justice, the medal flake in the paint is so nice. The welds and details ooze quality.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

First is my sons bday present. MT60 I found on craigslist for $20, needed TLC but wasnt tore up or scratched to hell, just never maintained, some bearings and a cable later, put my old bar ends on by his request.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

*New Fork*

Rock Shox Recon Silver installed

The new pic for the kickstand nazi's


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Flow EX 650b's and Pacenti Neo Moto 2.3's









For my now 650 TRc


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

jlallak said:


> Rock Shox Recon Silver installed


I think you should upgrade that kickstand


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

mk.ultra said:


> I think you should upgrade that kickstand


Yup, Pletscher two leg FTW!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

jlallak said:


> Rock Shox Recon Silver installed


You should run that front brake line on the inside of the fork leg instead of the outside. Less likely to catch on something!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh and this to go with my type 2 rear der I've been dying to put on.


----------



## Hupflinger (Feb 1, 2012)

KMC-X10 SL DLC chain, limited edition, DLC coating


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I know this is very vaguely connected but here are the pint glasses I bought on biking trips, at bike shops, and at mountain bike events.


----------



## wreckingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

*Yeti SB-66*










Buttery... The reality matches the marketing. Very little pedal bob. Dumped the stock Fox and went with a RS.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Too bad the seat post didn't ship yet, on backorder.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

my latest bike related purchase...

'12 closeout spark 29 pro (carbon)


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*OSPREY RAPTOR 18 Silt Gray Small/Medium*

Osprey Raptor 18 in small/medium


----------



## voodoorims (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, i´m new to this so here it goes, straight from Porto, Portugal.
bought it last friday, so far, awesome bike. GT Avalanche 3.0 Hydr.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ordered a Niterider Pro 1800.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

After doing a complete overhaul and rebuilding this bike from the frame up with new or updated parts, I've finally got a way to ride when I can't ride my mountain bike :thumbsup: Only thing left on the to-do list for this bike is to move the levers down a tad and get a longer seatpost to fit me better. A little about the bike: late 80's lotus, 64cm lugged frame, all of the main parts are original, although I've taken everything apart and thoroughly went through it. I've just replaced the tires, tubes, cables, housing, saddle, pedals, bar tape, shifters, brake pads, chain, rebuilt all of the bearings and added a computer.










I can rock a pink bike


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

Osprey Daylite Pack


----------



## JeffX264 (Apr 10, 2012)

Brought it home Saturday, but haven't ridden because of something called Isaac :madman:. I'm going out tomorrow morning :thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally popped back up on chainlove. Now I just hope they either fit or I can exchange them. Last item I bought they didn't have another size for me to swap for.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Havoc Stems on major sale at Jenson ....... Pumpkin Bike, coming along!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm glad you let it stay pumpkin!


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Hupflinger said:


> View attachment 720031
> 
> 
> KMC-X10 SL DLC chain, limited edition, DLC coating


NEED. awesome looking chain.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd keep that thing in a glass box in my garage next to the bike stand. As a collectors item


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

manbat said:


> Its going to be all gunk coloured after 20 minutes


Perhaps. But deep down inside, you'll know it looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Spykr said:


> Can't find my camera, so stock images of the internets.
> 
> Sick of sweat getting in my face so I'm trying one of these things. And with summer coming soon I'm gonna need it I think!


I know you posted this almost 5 months ago...but I'm new to mtbr and trying to catch up on some reading.  I've been thinking about getting one of those Halo headbands for myself...how do you like it?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

curtisp said:


> I know you posted this almost 5 months ago...but I'm new to mtbr and trying to catch up on some reading.  I've been thinking about getting one of those Halo headbands for myself...how do you like it?


I won't ride without my Halo headband. 
It keeps the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

new frame...


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> I won't ride without my Halo headband.
> It keeps the sweat out of my eyes.


Cool...that's what I was hoping to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

some bits for the mtb, all on there now


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Got a new big kid helmet, basket (to carry lalaloopsy of course), bell and some sweet streamers. First ride around block.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Adim_X said:


> Got a new big kid helmet, basket (to carry lalaloopsy of course), bell and some sweet streamers. First ride around block.


Super cool! I remember when my daughter got her first bike.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Upgrade mode.







203mm for the front.







Changing the RS Bar







Using the new bushings







New Fork to match the rear shock!







New front wheel, with 15mm adapters







Red bling for the front breaks







Red bling for the shock







Red bling for the rear break.







New tool







Something new for my 29er from 580mm to 750mm just matching the with of my other rig.
Still to come my rear wheel taking a long time to build.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty excited for all this stuff to arrive!

Bontrager RXL carbon 5mm rise 








Bontrager RXL Mtn shoes


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

The bike, not the girl..

My first full suspension ride.. again, the bike, not the girl.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ The things you do when you stay at a Holiday Inn Express... :lol:












I know that's a Days Hotel logo, a but still...


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> ^ The things you do when you stay at a Holiday Inn Express... :lol:


The heels were her idea... clipless


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ja001son said:


> The heels were her idea... clipless


Of course, we have to ask, whose the girl? We wonder since you simply refer to her as "the girl" instead of some other way that expresses feelings toward her...


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Of course, we have to ask, whose the girl? We wonder since you simply refer to her as "the girl" instead of some other way that expresses feelings toward her...


LOL!!!

My girlfriend. largely thanks to mountain biking I must say. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ja001son said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> My girlfriend. largely thanks to mountain biking I must say. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's better. I bet you'll never introduce her as "the girl"... she wouldn't like that at all. 

Anyway, nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's better. I bet you'll never introduce her as "the girl"... she wouldn't like that at all.
> 
> Anyway, nice ride! :thumbsup:


Well, I didnt want to be all foo foo .. "here is my cutie snuggle dumpling on my new bike"... no... just.... no.

Also, gotta give a shout to Scott at Bike Barn on University in Houston TX, I picked up a Rockhopper 29er abut 8 days prior, and though I liked it, I regretted not getting a full suspension. despite the store's 3 day refund policy, they hooked me up with a full refund towards the the Camber Comp, Scott also gave me some good recommendations towards places to ride in Houston since I was there for 2 days. Awesome store, awesome people.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ja001son said:


> Well, I didnt want to be all foo foo .. "here is my cutie snuggle dumpling on my new bike"... no... just.... no.


Agreed but out of respect for her you gotta find a happy medium. It shouldn't be ice cold, black and white nor does it have to be sleazy, red hot.  Just funnin' with ya. :lol:

Again, awesome ride. The Camber was one of my 29er FS finalists while I was shopping/researching.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

She will never see this... god willing... oh Jesus


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

ja001son said:


> She will never see this... god willing... oh Jesus


Yea, beware that there is a thread about the most embarrassing/funny moments on a bike. You might just be posting there, maybe after she finds out. :lol:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

upgrading my Avalanche 3.0. all mediocre stuff but they're solid upgrades for me. these will be my first "real" fork, wheelset, and brakes!

Rockshox Recon Silver TK 2012









Avid BB7's









Mavic Crossride Disc 2011









WTB Weirwolf Comp 2.1's









beyond STOKED!


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> Yea, beware that there is a thread about the most embarrassing/funny moments on a bike. You might just be posting there, maybe after she finds out. :lol:


HAHAHA.

.. "I used to have this hot girlfriend..."


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Avid BB7 180's and white Jagwire Ripcord cables for brakes and shifters. Currently scouring the web for my next purchase.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Ja001son, I hate to tell you, but when you put
a picture of a pretty girl on a bike, most of us 
don't look at the bike.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> Avid BB7 180's and white Jagwire Ripcord cables for brakes and shifters. Currently scouring the web for my next purchase.


Well, that didn't take long... Azonic Outlaw 29er wheelset ordered! Sure, they're a little on the heavy side, but I'm eagerly awaiting something I won't destroy in a month.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Gonna be a sweet Summer!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Marzozzochi corsa SL, AM wheels, XT brakes...oh and the roadie behind... all recent


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

American Classic / ZTR Alpine combo:










And some Hygia Usagi's:


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to the LBS for a link and some chain lube. Found a few other things they had on sale....


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

Traded in my Cobia for this. 12 superfly 100 added my ritchey carbon bars and installed my Thomson stem have a x9 type 2 on order! Cant wait to ride it! Been in a drought all summer and of course when I get my new bike it pours! Crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm moving up from a 32/20 SS to a 32/19. Once I grow into it I'll move to a 33/19. Whoop whoop! :thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Picked up a Feedback Sports Mechanic workstand. 








"pic not mine but same model"


----------



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

2012 Tanuki Deluxe! Just picked up a few hours ago.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some new Titanium to go with my DH bike:thumbsup:

$4k :madman:


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC Fit*

2011 Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC Fit


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

My latest bike related purchase. Can't wait to ride it


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

EC70 Bars and ODI Grips


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Bluesky had/has a good sale, got a bunch of gloves, grips, but I got some sweet kicks and a bar for my wife.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Going clipless after 18 years!


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

MoTec said:


> View attachment 722539
> 
> 
> Going clipless after 18 years!


Its a steep learning curve at first. I started back riding like this year and I couldn't imagine riding anything but!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Some new Titanium to go with my DH bike:thumbsup:
> 
> $4k :madman:


Ouch. Sorry about your "latest purchase"


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

finally got a chance to take a photo.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

TheNihilist said:


> My latest bike related purchase. Can't wait to ride it


Very nice. Did you get any Syntace bits like the chain tensioner or derailleur guard?


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks. Nope none of it, or actually not yet. I will see how it goes without it first and will decide if its needed.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

*2013 Cannondale F3 Carbon*


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

100mm 0° rise Easton Haven stem. Lowered bars a little from the 6° rise Ritchey stem, very light and noticeably stiffer.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*New bike carriers !....*

New 2013 OB Limited and two yakima front loaders.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> New 2013 OB Limited and two yakima front loaders.


"shiny" - but why does every vehicle have to get larger over time? The current OB just looks/feels gigantic compared to my '07!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Some stands for the garage. Im happy it's keeping the bars off my car.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Some new parts for the Blur LT; 26/38T XT crankset and Easton Haven 85mm stem.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Should have bit the bullet and had these built a long time ago...:thumbsup:

WTB Frequency i23 - Hope Pro 2 Evo - DT Comps


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Avid BB7 160mm....for now


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Easton Havoc stem. It's ugly, orange, and doesn't match the bike, and I kind of love it.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

:madman:How about some more pics of that sweet sweet Yakima rack. I need more documentation from more camera angles.

But seriously, nice new Sub!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> Easton Havoc stem. It's ugly, orange, and doesn't match the bike, and I kind of love it.


I like your orange stem!! But I'm biased....


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> I like your orange stem!! But I'm biased....


Your bike is super ugly in the best way. I think it was your shot of the stem and the mention of the Jenson sale that got me to buy it. They should give you a coupon or something.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

X9 type 2! Fast and quiet!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

King headset for my Force and the updated Fox bushings for the DHX


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

View attachment 723480


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

2013 Fox Fit Float F32 100mm...


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

A replacement for the one I bent and an extra just in case.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

wonder if you can spot the difference from my previous post.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks ! But actually I like my Yakima High Roller much better--it sits on my 02 Outback. The rails on the Outback the last few years IMO aren't that hot. So went with the front loader. I'll see how it deals with a 500 mile trip to Arkansas soon.



aperzigian said:


> :madman:How about some more pics of that sweet sweet Yakima rack. I need more documentation from more camera angles.
> 
> But seriously, nice new Sub!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> Your bike is super ugly in the best way. I think it was your shot of the stem and the mention of the Jenson sale that got me to buy it. They should give you a coupon or something.


The temptation to get a green Candy Components Headset is almost too great, but it does take me one step further down ugly street............only other thing would be to get black bars and get away from the pumpkin.............


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

SRAM PG980 9spd 11-34 Cassette










SRAM PC991 Hollow Pin Chain










Full X9 shifter/der set is next, then I can finally use my new wheels.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Black/Gold anodized CB Candy 2 pedals for my Marin Palisades 29'er (sorry for the crappy pic)


----------



## pikls_94 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Stuff*

got a bunch of stuff in today (still waiting on my zee caliper though!), the highlights are definitely the new six pack leader 750 bars and deore lever


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

New 650b wheelset


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

*'99 ZaSSkar*

Set up the '99 Zaskar as a singlespeed.
New stuff:
Crank Bros. Cobalt 11 carbon bars, cheap carbon over aluminum bar ends and stem.
Odi Rogues, Forte tensioner and spacers, Surly 16t cog, Salsa 32t single chainring.
Used 2003 Fox Float 100 reduced to 80 and refinished/seals/oil/knobs.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I finally decided to put on my big girl panties... m162 kicks, and m785 pedals.


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

I got a new set of pedals in yesterday. They're great


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

2 Magura Storm SL 140mm rotors for my XC bikes. Got them for $25/pair on eBay, from BikeWagon.com. Ordered some bolts too. Gonna paired them with BB7 calipers.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Arrived yesterday- CrankBrothers Cobalt3 bar, koryak stem.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/uploads/mtbr/639411/crankBrothers-barand-stem.jpg


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

OMG !! It's a road bike


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

My Yeti is now in Command ...








_Sent from my brain using neurons fueled by glucose_


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*New 140mm Loop...*

I've been wanting to buy one of these since before they came out and I finally pulled the trigger:thumbsup: It's silky-smooth and I love it so far, altho I may reduce it down to 130mm on the Motolite.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bought these couple of weeks ago for my commute (14mi each way), they do rather well.

Now I'm trying to decide between a Brooks B-17 saddle, Carradice saddle bag, or new pair of Five Ten Sam Hill's. Decisions, decisions....:thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ready for fall:


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Just can't stop looking!









on a side note. can somebody please confirm with me that i put on the seatpost right?



























love how the seatpost felt so LIGHT in my hands.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, it's purdy and correctly installed.:thumbsup:^^^^^^


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

New forks and a good Cannondale Helmet. Not much brain cells left to injure but I need them hehe.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bapski, Thompson makes a great post. You will be happy with it--riding as well as looking. 

I believe you've got it installed backwards. The top-clamp is not symmetrical. And the raised but that has the logo should point backward. 
It's not just to show off the logo but to allow the seat tilt to be adjusted. There's no need to change your setup if you are able to set the tilt where you want Ti with out the clamp interfering with the bottom of the seat.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

reamer41 said:


> Bapski, Thompson makes a great post. You will be happy with it--riding as well as looking.
> 
> I believe you've got it installed backwards. The top-clamp is not symmetrical. And the raised but that has the logo should point backward.
> It's not just to show off the logo but to allow the seat tilt to be adjusted. There's no need to change your setup if you are able to set the tilt where you want Ti with out the clamp interfering with the bottom of the seat.


oh noh!! now am confused.

on the manual it says something about a FRONT marking. but i think its only on the elite! whats in place of the FRONT marking on the MASTERPIECE is a series of numbers so i assumed that would have been the front,

now you are saying the THOMPSON markings as shown in pictures 2 & 3 should be facing the other way?

if it is put in wrong, good thing nothing untoward happened during my ride today! twas comfortable i think and no discomfort noted but still id like to install it properly.

thank you and if you could please further clarify as i will do research online..


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Logo to the front:

http://www.bikethomson.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/SeatpostFull.pdf


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Logo to the front:
> 
> http://www.bikethomson.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/SeatpostFull.pdf


think i may have it installed right then/

am looking at pictures from the thomson site and looks like they are showing the picture with the logo in front, towards the front of the bike. if somebody else could confirm please..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The culmination of parts purchasing for the last couple of months. It cost me about $1500 to put this together. I purchased the frame from Huck & Roll. Everything else was purchased new off EBay. The fork and wheels were purchased off eBay awhile ago, I had them on a different bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks! + rep for that.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> OMG !! It's a road bike


That bike looks great

However, in the true roadie spirit, when you post a picture you must:

1. Make sure the pedals are at 3 and 9 o'clock
2. Slam that stem
3. Most important.....never, ever, ever post a picture when your chain is on both the big ring and largest cog...


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Very nice bike Shawn.
Have fun on that beauty!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Since our last several full moon rides were cloudy (and it was on sale).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> Very nice bike Shawn.
> Have fun on that beauty!


Thanks, if it ever cools down around here, I'll have lots of fun on it!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My new Hope bottom bracket. Went stainless steel bearings instead of ceramic as I couldn't see whether they would make that much difference long term.
On the flip side though, does anybody know if the ceramic bearings will fit the cups on the version I have if/when the current bearings wear out?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> My new Hope bottom bracket. Went stainless steel bearings instead of ceramic as I couldn't see whether they would make that much difference long term.
> On the flip side though, does anybody know if the ceramic bearings will fit the cups on the version I have if/when the current bearings wear out?


I'm just gonna guess and say that instead of designing a different shell, they just put ceramic bearings in the same shell. And if I'm wrong, I would guess that you can buy ceramic bearings to fit the shell.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought that may be the case. Like I say, I don't really see the need for ceramic bearings at the moment, but it would be nice to have the option there if I ever needed it.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

bapski said:


> oh noh!! now am confused.
> 
> on the manual it says something about a FRONT marking. but i think its only on the elite! whats in place of the FRONT marking on the MASTERPIECE is a series of numbers so i assumed that would have been the front,
> 
> ...


No. I totally goofed. Thompsons markings are correct. Was just going from (bad) memory.


----------



## rsolti13 (Apr 23, 2012)

My last three purchases. New Niner RDO carbon bar, jagwire white brake and derailleur cables and XTR brakes....


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

rsolti13 said:


> My last three purchases. New Niner RDO carbon bar, jagwire white brake and derailleur cables and XTR brakes....


looks like those are ergon grips. i thought you can't use grips on a carbon bar?

awesome ride!


----------



## rsolti13 (Apr 23, 2012)

bapski said:


> looks like those are ergon grips. i thought you can't use grips on a carbon bar?
> 
> awesome ride!


Thanks! I haven't had an issue with the grips, and trust me, they took some extreme torque last week :thumbsup:. That was the first I heard of not being able to use the grips...so looked into it. From the ergon website:

_Certain brands of carbon bars have a glossy finish. In some minor cases, this results in the grip(s) slipping under hard riding. The easiest solution is to scuff up the clamping area of the bar with a very fine sandpaper. This will give the grip clamp something to latch down onto. If you do not want to scuff your handle bar, please refer to a carbon-bonding agent traditionally used for carbon seat posts. The brand Finish Line makes a product called 'Fiber Grip'. Also check to confirm the clamping areas of your carbon handlebar are not fractured._


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

rsolti13 said:


> Thanks! I haven't had an issue with the grips, and trust me, they took some extreme torque last week :thumbsup:. That was the first I heard of not being able to use the grips...so looked into it. From the ergon website:
> 
> _Certain brands of carbon bars have a glossy finish. In some minor cases, this results in the grip(s) slipping under hard riding. The easiest solution is to scuff up the clamping area of the bar with a very fine sandpaper. This will give the grip clamp something to latch down onto. If you do not want to scuff your handle bar, please refer to a carbon-bonding agent traditionally used for carbon seat posts. The brand Finish Line makes a product called 'Fiber Grip'. Also check to confirm the clamping areas of your carbon handlebar are not fractured._


yay! thanks for the info.... looks like ill look deeper on the thomson bars now..


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

*Came today...looking forward to breaking it in...*

Niner Jet 9 RDO


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Picked my new DH bike up used off of Pinkbike. Got here today...and got cleared by my Dr. to use my once broken hand again today...

2012 Demo 8i with Kashima Fox 40


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> Picked my new DH bike up used off of Pinkbike. Got here today...and got cleared by my Dr. to use my once broken hand again today...
> 
> 2012 Demo 8i with Kashima Fox 40


Nice bike! I wish there was a place around my area to use a bike like that, I'd sure like to try one out.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Unplugged handlebars make me feel queasy. I've seen more than my fair share of crashes where the handlebar impaled someone.

In the most recent incident I witnessed, the handlebar was plugged, but the plug was found on the ground... I caught up to and was riding behind someone who wasn't quite as fast and aggressive as me, and I guess he was trying to let me pass on somewhat short descent that was eroded but had been widened to allow a narrow strip of smooth trail on the side. I was merely weaving to see the trail ahead. His front wheel got stuck in a deep rut and he panicked braked. I went around him on the rough rutted side and stopped at the bottom and ran back up. The handlebar made a nice chunky flap of skin and flesh on the inside of his thigh. He had to be helped back to the trail head. That totally needed a bunch of stitches.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Tommy seat post to match the stem. Odd size for the Monocog. Waited for a month to get a good deal on ebay. This one finally came thru.


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

New upgrades:

1. Concept bar ends (great thing!!!:thumbsup
2. SPD - Shimano M530 pedals, Merida shoes (bet thing ever:thumbsup::thumbsup
3. Specialized Riva seat (my ass is thankfull)
4. Front tire - Kenda Nevegal 2.35, rear tire - WTB WeirWolf 2.3 :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Varaxis said:


> Unplugged handlebars make me feel queasy. I've seen more than my fair share of crashes where the handlebar impaled someone.
> 
> In the most recent incident I witnessed, the handlebar was plugged, but the plug was found on the ground... I caught up to and was riding behind someone who wasn't quite as fast and aggressive as me, and I guess he was trying to let me pass on somewhat short descent that was eroded but had been widened to allow a narrow strip of smooth trail on the side. I was merely weaving to see the trail ahead. His front wheel got stuck in a deep rut and he panicked braked. I went around him on the rough rutted side and stopped at the bottom and ran back up. The handlebar made a nice chunky flap of skin and flesh on the inside of his thigh. He had to be helped back to the trail head. That totally needed a bunch of stitches.


Probably talking to me on this one since mine are unplugged in the picture...I was still assembling it (notice no front brake) and had new grips/plugs waiting as well.

Appreciate the word of warning though. I always plug them just because I prefer the look, but now I've got 2 reasons.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> Picked my new DH bike up used off of Pinkbike. Got here today...and got cleared by my Dr. to use my once broken hand again today...
> 
> 2012 Demo 8i with Kashima Fox 40


that is so sick! im definitely diggin the color especially with the kashima :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

mtbtacolover said:


> that is so sick! im definitely diggin the color especially with the kashima :thumbsup:


Yeah I love the black. It has red bars and a few other red highlights. Can't decide if I want to add some more red or go all black with it.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I just bought the following for my 2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc.

2011 Rockshox Reba RLT



















Performance TerraTrak 2.1


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A friend was selling this and billed it as an inexpensive way to put a 29'er in your garage, so I bought it to see if I can get used to the big wheels. The big wheels might make this ride smoother, but so far they don't make the aluminum hard tail frame feel like my 26" ti soft tail frame. This will probably grow on me, though.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> Yeah I love the black. It has red bars and a few other red highlights. Can't decide if I want to add some more red or go all black with it.


either one would look sick, a few ano red parts like seat post collar maybe headset stuff like that would compliment it well. going stealth would be badass too though


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

got a new bike










pretty simple to put together although getting the front brake attached was something i've never done before so that was the most time consuming part.

A big upgrade from the 2008 Trek 820. Took it out for a little bit today and loved every minute. Grinning from ear to ear and cant wait to tear up some trails this weekend.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I just bought the following for my 2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc.
> 
> 2011 Rockshox Reba RLT
> 
> ...


That's a huge improvement. Super plush, comparatively.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

2013 SRAM Red YAW front derailleur









FD braze-on adaptor









Park patch kit









Cables

















Rotors bolts









Spare derailleur hanger









2012 SD7 levers









2012 SRAM X0 twisters


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

*Brand Spankin' New..*

Haven't even had a chance to take it out yet. Was looking for a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29er but my LBS was out of my size so they gave me a deal.. $200 off MSRP and no tax (in CA ~8%). The brakes were a big change from the '12 to '13 and so far (on pavement) they feel nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

Spank ***** stick in 700, spank spoon stem, pro taper ATV grips.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's a huge improvement. Super plush, comparatively.


Thanks, I did a similar build to my GF bike except hers has a 2011 Reba RLT. I love that fork.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Jagwire housing.....these things are nice!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I test fitted the Reba fork to my '08 RH Disc.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice bottom bracket......got a pic?


----------



## jamesbernatchez (May 17, 2010)

Just grabbed some new Kenda Nevegal 2.35" tires, Pearl Izumi mountain bike shoes, Animal platform pedals, Giant Control Tower pump, and SPD cleats.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Maxxis Ardent 29x2.25 LUST Tubeless ready tires and Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Blue bling for my 29er
Hope Bash guard and seat collar
North Shore Billet brake and cable mounts!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

Decided to go with an MX helmet. DH helmets don't have much of a difference, materials are the same, they may be a fewe grams lighter but nothing noticeable -as my Fox rep was saying - plu
Bought this old stock V1 for a freaking killer price along w/ some Fox Main goggles. 
Schwinggg!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

One of these will go on the front of one of my hardtails. My usual route around town includes pavement and deep soft sand. Closely spaced center tread appears to roll good enough on balcktop. Side knobs are spaced closer than most other tires as well, and I'm hoping these rows of blocks would make the tire behave somewhat like front sand tires.










To illustrate my point....










*EDIT:* Just took my bike out on a hardpack dirt lot nearby, with a BBG mounted up front. Cornering grip is amazing when it's leaned.

*EDIT #2:* Rode the bike in the aforementioned soft sand. I noticed the tire kicks up noticeably more sand like a rooster tail straight towards back. I'm guessing the rows of side knobs are trapping the sand between them, and the center row is kicking it up. It holds the line much better, and less susceptible to wash out than other tires I've tried. I'd say money well spent.

Also bought a pair of these for the other hardtail.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

My mtbs have been neglected for some time, but my road bike just got Campy SR EPS upgrade.


----------



## ixodida (Sep 21, 2012)

I cut the knobs off my mountain tires individually for less rolling resistance.
Not my shiniest moment.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

On my cross/utility bike:


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Finally got mr a torque wrench


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

E13 TRS+ Dual Chain Guide/Bash Guard:










Magicshine MJ-808 Light head, helmet mount, double bar mount extender:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Cookie for whoever guesses the beer it came from. Niner YAWYD top cap.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

_Alberto_ said:


> Cookie for whoever guesses the beer it came from. Niner YAWYD top cap.


Shiner Bock, that's some great beer!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

You get a cookie lol


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

Got it dirty twice...now I'm having dirty thoughts


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Dr Sloth said:


> Got it dirty twice...now I'm having dirty thoughts


Dirt is a good thing!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Well this just came in for me! 


And picking this girl up tomorrow! I was so nervous about dishing out the cash but now that I have, I'm so excited! First time riding off road on a bike that is actually not to big for me!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Colour check


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)




----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

TruVativ AKA 175mm 22/32/44t crankset w/ GXP bb


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New bike!








Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> New bike!
> View attachment 725789
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Rad bike.. Is that a varmint trap it's leaning against?


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

ODI Rogue lock-on grips. My old grips were giving me problems with my ulnar nerve, these are nice and comfy, offer lots of grip too.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

*New Tires*

Just test rode these WTB Velociraptors at one of my favorite trails. Stuck like glue.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Light bracket installed:









e13 dual chainguide/bashguard installed:


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

breckenridge said:


> ODI Rogue lock-on grips. My old grips were giving me problems with my ulnar nerve, these are nice and comfy, offer lots of grip too.


No joke, those grips are probably the greatest upgrade I've made to my bike. I absolutely love them, and never think about them until I hop on another bike without them. Enjoy.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Rad bike.. Is that a varmint trap it's leaning against?


Nope. Crate for my dog

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Rogues ftw. I wouldn't say they make the biggest difference on a bike, but definitely a nice grip. I've got em in lime


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Light bracket installed:


That is interesting! Where did you get it, or is that a home brew product?

EDIT: Just saw your other post; Is that bar from Magic Shine?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

These guys are nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Opinions said:


> Well this just came in for me!


Mmmmm Centrax on the Fullbag must ride like its on rails! Is the other a LBL OSD? Nice rides either way...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally got around to installing some new parts for my Epic. And a matching saddle and post for the Stumpy.

Enve Bars, Stem, ESI Chunky Grips




Romin Evo Pro Saddle, Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you like the bars and grips? I'm 50/50 on getting the Enve DH bars, and seriously considering the chunky grips. I think I'd be better off with the bigger ones because my hands are kind of long and my fingers touch my palm when gripping tightly. I assume they will absorb shock better too, which seems to be a bit of an issue as I noticed my hands cramping up sometimes.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

StuLax18 said:


> How do you like the bars and grips? I'm 50/50 on getting the Enve DH bars, and seriously considering the chunky grips. I think I'd be better off with the bigger ones because my hands are kind of long and my fingers touch my palm when gripping tightly. I assume they will absorb shock better too, which seems to be a bit of an issue as I noticed my hands cramping up sometimes.


Didn't get a chance to ride today, but I have the same grips on my other bike and have a few miles on them. I think I like them better than the Ergon GS1 since they seem to soak up a decent amount of the vibrations. For as little as they cost ($17), I would say pick a pair up and try them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah I have a buddy with I think the normal sized ones so I was going to ask him also. I can't tell but do yours have end caps? I know on my Glory one end cap broke off, and the grip it came with is now ripped. Does the silicone seem fairly strong?


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

mountainfeed bag


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

StuLax18 said:


> Yeah I have a buddy with I think the normal sized ones so I was going to ask him also. I can't tell but do yours have end caps? I know on my Glory one end cap broke off, and the grip it came with is now ripped. Does the silicone seem fairly strong?


So far they seem very durable and have no signs of wear yet. I would imagine that they wouldn't hold up to clipping some tree bark when compared to a rubber grip. As for size, I wear a size L glove in Fox, Bontrager, and Giro and would say I have average length fingers but a wider palm (bigger fist) and these fit [me] great. I would not like the smaller diameter racer's edge grips. I hope this helps.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I wanted to use this yesterday








Except I had a flat:madmax:
I decided it was time to bite the bullet
















Pain in the butt. I finished in a day and a half.:madman:


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> These guys are nice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


whats the weight on these? better yet can you provide us with its SPECS? am looking for something to replace my TRUVATIV and i just want to make sure these puppies are thinner than what i have.

thanks.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

New Thomson post, big air kit and a wheel holder for the bed!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

$749.99 delivered, great value, and it will keep me riding all winter.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bapski said:


> whats the weight on these? better yet can you provide us with its SPECS? am looking for something to replace my TRUVATIV and i just want to make sure these puppies are thinner than what i have.
> 
> thanks.


What is he, your personal assistant? By the time you typed that, you could have googled it and found your answer.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What is he, your personal assistant? By the time you typed that, you could have googled it and found your answer.


and it would have only taken a second for poster to read the packaging/box the pedals came in with.

i have been searching and have not found a spec sheet even at shimano's site...reviews are just giving dimensions seems like.. nothing about weight..

geezz... and you are?

what a shame.. 5K posts and that's the best you can come up with? oh well like in any other forums there is always someone..

anyways for what its worth, im still looking/googling..

thanks though..


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

lost a bar plug on the trail today, getting these so I don't have to order yet another set. exciting stuff, i know


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bapski said:


> and it would have only taken a second for poster to read the packaging/box the pedals came in with.
> 
> i have been searching and have not found a spec sheet even at shimano's site...reviews are just giving dimensions seems like.. nothing about weight..
> 
> ...


I dought very much that the box has the weight on there. Chances are he didn't even get a box with them.

It looks like I came up with more then you did, because It took me less then 15 seconds to google Saint pedal weight and find and answer.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> Mmmmm Centrax on the Fullbag must ride like its on rails! Is the other a LBL OSD? Nice rides either way...


Oh it does! Grips the road like a vice and never once have they slipped out on me! Love them. And yup that sure is an OSD. Without a doubt my fave of the two. Cruises around town in style and plenty of room to bust whatever move one would like.
Thanks!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got her home a few hours ago!


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

nOOky said:


> $749.99 delivered, great value, and it will keep me riding all winter.


Beautiful!!! And I have until tomorrow to get it at that price!!! 
may i know what size did you buy and how tall are you? thanks!!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Opinions said:


> Just got her home a few hours ago!


What on earth are those pedals??? Never, ever seen any quite like that before. What is the grip level like with them?


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Got it 2nd hand yesterday like new and a steal!!


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

New Rotors to help with the stock brakes until I can upgrade them.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I dought very much that the box has the weight on there. Chances are he didn't even get a box with them.
> 
> It looks like I came up with more then you did, because It took me less then 15 seconds to google Saint pedal weight and find and answer.


congratulations and good for you..


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Pin2Win said:


> New Thomson post


You installed it the wrong way around!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Kiwiplague said:


> What on earth are those pedals??? Never, ever seen any quite like that before. What is the grip level like with them?


Oh those are Dark Cycle Arachnids.

Dark Cycles

The grip is extreme on them. Even with the pins screwed almost all the way in I still have some trouble moving my feet around. But at the end of it, they won't let you go and slips are very rare to happen.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

boxedrn said:


> Beautiful!!! And I have until tomorrow to get it at that price!!!
> may i know what size did you buy and how tall are you? thanks!!


I ordered a 59cm. I'm 6'0" with a 35" inseam. There is about 1.75" of standover for me with bare feet. I could have went with a 57cm and been okay also. I chose a more traditional fit than the current cyclocross fit rage.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I picked this pack up and also a bunch of clothing so I can continue riding in the winter.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Those are nice! Can you give us a review, once you use it.


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got these off of Fleabay for a nice used price of $74.









Notice the grip pins are in upside down! He must have hated them lol.

Can't forget my Vans Gravels I got to match up with the Spanks.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi folks I can't yet post pix so here's a few random characters that might be of interest. My Trek Sawyer, got it in July, have only had a few rides yet, still shaking it out. 

http :// farm9.staticflickr.com/8157/7546538654_61812d26a3_z .jpg


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

nOOky said:


> $749.99 delivered, great value, and it will keep me riding all winter.


damn thats a helluva deal.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

The frame is new and the grips and bash guard...... getting new cable housings tomorrow....


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

First wave of goodies


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Found a backup set on ebay cheap!


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

More goodies


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

aedubber said:


> First wave of goodies


Is this going on a Chili?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Is this going on a Chili?


haha you know it brotha !!! Have to get my next big group purchase ready


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

just bought a Fuji Speedmax (essentially a sunfire 1.0 with a rigid fork) to use around the city


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

asphaltdude said:


> You installed it the wrong way around!


I sure did thank you. Its fixed now.


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Giro Feature and Giro DND gloves from the Backcountry.com sale.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

My fat ass didn't get along with my X9 crankset, so......


Saint by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

mthom50 said:


> Giro Feature and Giro DND gloves from the sale.


I just got one of those Features in obnoxious green. It's pretty fantastic. Light too!


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> I just got one of those Features in obnoxious green. It's pretty fantastic. Light too!


Vents well too, found one locally in the green and tried it on, had to have the blue.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got in my chainguide :thumbsup: REALLY nice piece , its not as fragile as one would think.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Sep 2, 2012)

I thought I had a nice bike... I feel inadequate as a man after looking through this thread. You guys are taking this to the extreme. 750 dollar wheels? Damn... Can't wait till I have enough posts (+1 from this ) so I can post my Fuel EX 9.7 and have you all laugh at my bike


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> I thought I had a nice bike... I feel inadequate as a man after looking through this thread. You guys are taking this to the extreme. 750 dollar wheels? Damn... Can't wait till I have enough posts (+1 from this ) so I can post my Fuel EX 9.7 and have you all laugh at my bike


an ex 9.7 isnt a bike to laugh about, those are some badass bikes!


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> I thought I had a nice bike... I feel inadequate as a man after looking through this thread. You guys are taking this to the extreme. 750 dollar wheels? Damn... Can't wait till I have enough posts (+1 from this ) so I can post my Fuel EX 9.7 and have you all laugh at my bike


Don't feel bad. That's just money.

What is more, I bet that 99% of the people on the forums could ride equally well with lower cost gear. It's just that the advertising gets to your brain so easily, and you fall into a trap thinking that if you have 750 $ wheels you will ride much better.

Yes, if you are a pro on a race, that 1 second per lap will really pay up when you grab that gold. Everyone else? Hm.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> Don't feel bad. That's just money.
> 
> What is more, I bet that 99% of the people on the forums could ride equally well with lower cost gear. It's just that the advertising gets to your brain so easily, and you fall into a trap thinking that if you have 750 $ wheels you will ride much better.
> 
> Yes, if you are a pro on a race, that 1 second per lap will really pay up when you grab that gold. Everyone else? Hm.... :thumbsup:


^Quoted for truth. My buddy has a late 90's Trek hard tail with v brakes and hes MUCH faster than I am.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

A rather blurry picture of my new Nukeproof Protons after my first ride with them. So much nicer than the crappy plastic pedals that came stock, though we'll see how I feel about that after they've shredded my lower legs a couple of times.


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

I just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

Stan's ZTR Flow, Hope Pro 2 Evo, black dt Swiss spokes and silver brass nipples.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Here it is, my new to me SS MTB! It is a Cannondale Trail SL3 29r single speed. My introduction to SS...coming from a plush Specialized StumpJumper FSR 29er....










Currently at my LBS getting "the once over" before I take her out.

On it is:

FSA Big Fat Pig 1.5" Headset
Bushnell Featherweight EBB
Sinz BMX Comp BB
Shimano Alivio Hydraulic Brakes
33x20 Gearing (I believe) (Also have an 18t and chain)
Velocity Blunt SL 29er Rims
32 Hole DMR Front Hub
32 Hole WTB Rear Hub w/American Classic Internals
Tubeless Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 Tires

(and yes, the front tire is flat in the pic, pic taken by previous owner, I'll post some more after I finally get a ride on it, hopefully in the next couple of days weather dependent)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

ncologerojr said:


> View attachment 727179
> 
> 
> Stan's ZTR Flow, Hope Pro 2 Evo, black dt Swiss spokes and silver brass nipples.


drooling to get a set.... how much did you get yours for? where? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*Gravity Dropper*

New gravity dropper seatpost for my wife's bike. Seems pretty sweet so far. I learned the hard way to measure carefully before buying.


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

bapski said:


> drooling to get a set.... how much did you get yours for? where? BEAUTIFUL!


My local shop here in Woodstock, NY built them up for me. They showed me some love on the price, but they still were not cheap!
But I know they will hold up a lot longer than a set half the price would.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

ncologerojr said:


> My local shop here in Woodstock, NY built them up for me. They showed me some love on the price, but they still were not cheap!
> But I know they will hold up a lot longer than a set half the price would.


Got a weight on those?


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got these for the


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

For the more technical stuff


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Traded an old CK headset at my LBS for an Avid Pro Bleed kit.....Waay better than the home version.


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Got a weight on those?


No, I don't. They feel pretty light tho. I'm not really concerned with weight.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a set of these to replace the bb5s that came on the bike...
But the picture won't load for me. 
Tech Evo X2 - Tech Evo X2


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

New gloves..


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Found this on eBay for the man cave.

View attachment 727613


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

To get in the spirit of Fall and the upcoming holiday season, I went on a spending spree........please don't tell my wife.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Time ATAC XS Carbon


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

my latest purchase...nothing too special!


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Just went tubeless....


----------



## MaximusPrime (Sep 2, 2012)

My 2011 Trek Fuel EX 9.7, bone stock, chilling by a lake
https://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a508/cmwaite/IMG_1741_zps308488b6.jpg

and one with better lighting but a less interesting background









Got it for 2700 plus 300 for pedals, shoes, and whatnot. Still owe 2300


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm all excited. Had a plan for it so I had to get it. Now I've got so many plans for it I know not what to do with it.

Nice piece of work, beats the hell out of those eastern crappies just by feel.. and once it gets ridden....


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Bought a pair but I'm trying it on the front only for now.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes! I've been drooling over Orbea all year. Got it last night. More pictures and build thread in 29er Forum if interested.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

jiveSEVEN said:


> my latest purchase...nothing too special!


What model helmet is that? Looks fast!


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Specialized butcher control 2.3, Shimano Saint pedals, 2012 Yeti ASR5


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

XT Brakes


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

My commuter got a Bell and a FU-Bar. Like the Fubar so far.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> Bought a pair but I'm trying it on the front only for now.


I keep singing the Nobby Nic's praises as a rear tire up here in New England. Big fan.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*New Addition to the stable...*


----------



## TheWiseFool (Aug 21, 2012)

Oooo.... Very nice!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

TheWiseFool said:


> Oooo.... Very nice!


Thanks 

Hands down the most expensive single "bike part" I've ever, or probably will ever purchase. Very excited to get it together though!


----------



## TheWiseFool (Aug 21, 2012)

I just bought the most expensive bike I'll ever buy too but can't post pics because of post count. 2012 Scott Scale 29 RC, full XTR, Syncros carbon wheels. An absolute beast of an xc machine.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

oops wrong thread


----------



## TheWiseFool (Aug 21, 2012)

My Best purchase ever!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nice! i had been looking at Spark's for a while. just a little bit pricy...

so based on your choice, i'd say wise fool indeed (more wise, less fool. had to clarify)


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> I keep singing the Nobby Nic's praises as a rear tire up here in New England. Big fan.


What do you run in the front? What compound do you have?

Mounted them up tubeless on Sun Ringle wheels tonight. Couldn't have gone any smoother. Very easy. Waiting on rotors to get out and ride. I'm running them front and rear.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

That Scott is a pretty bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I had that Anthem X 29er 1 and decided it
wasn't me, great bike but it didn't do it for myself.
Took it back to the shop, and out the door it went
the next day...........

This one does do it for me however........
2012 Spec Stumpjumper


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Bought some spray paint to paint my sons balance bike to match mine  (original color was Chrome head set, and pink fork)








Still waiting to re upholster the seat (black Vinyl) and some stickers to match (Fox and Santa cruz)

then for my bike I got these


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got my winter riding shoes. Shimano MW81.
Never had winter shoes just alway tried to keep my feet warm and dry with different sock options, which didn't work to good.
The shoes are waterproof and the top part is just water resistant.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

2 matte black water bottle holders and a bottle of White Lightening (not pictured).


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Got these yesterday, Zimbale 18L canvas bag, and Carradice Bagman 2 rack with seat post anchor. Gotta admit the Zimbale bag is just as good as the Carradice (it might be a "knock off" but it's a very high quality one), for about the same price but no wait time (only reason I went with Zimbale and not Carradice). The Bagman 2 rack is nicely done and very minimalist the only drawback is nowhere to anchor a taillight otherwise it woild be perfect.
Zimbale Traditional 18 Liter Saddle Bags Reviews


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> What do you run in the front? What compound do you have?


Performance Line, dual compound, running tubeless. I'm shocked I haven't cut a sidewall yet, since they're not even the snakeskins, but I'm good so far. Up front I have a Maxxis Ardent LUST.


----------



## marino454 (Jul 26, 2012)

oh god yes....


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice crankset.

x0 9sp shifters


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Smoked a bunch of teeth on my crankset so ordered up a RF Ride crankset and the applicable tools for installation. Really enjoy doing the repairs myself!









Bottom bracket installed









Installed


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

*I promise dear, its the last one....*

Is something I will never say.

2013 Epic Expert Evo R

23.8 pounds tubless with XTR pedals.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Put a Niner carbon fiber fork on my 2012 Stumpjumper. I have a similar fork on my single speed and it really has a nice ride quality. Not harsh at all and much more efficient for the trails I take it on. Plus I'm using this bike for dirt and gravel roads.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

THIS: raceface turbine bar








and THIS: raceface turbine crank


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Found this on Craigs List for $100, I bought it so I can drag a bikeless friend out to the trail with me. The cool part is. On my way home with it, I called one of my bikeless friends, that I dragged to the woods with me last weekend, and he bought it from me. So he is no longer bikeless!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey OP,

Great thread! But, can oh edit the OP to say: No stock photos! If people can't take and post pics of their own parts, then don't bother.

Thanks,
Mountain Cycle Shawn


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RobbVII said:


> Found this on Craigs List for $100, I bought it so I can drag a bikeless friend out to the trail with me. The cool part is. On my way home with it, I called one of my bikeless friends, that I dragged to the woods with me last weekend, and he bought it from me. So he is no longer bikeless!


Did you make any coin on the deal?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> THIS: raceface turbine bar


You have copied my bar.

And yet I envy your crank.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr.Quint said:


> You have copied my bar.
> 
> And yet I envy your crank.


If you touch my crank, I'll have you arrested!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> Great thread! But, can oh edit the OP to say: No stock photos! If people can't take and post pics of their own parts, then don't bother.
> 
> ...


but... MY PARTS HAVENT ARRIVED YET!!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> but... MY PARTS HAVENT ARRIVED YET!!!!


When they do, display them with pride!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Some new XT pedals, and some elbow protection.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*PIC of latest bike purchase*

Here's my latest, and _last_ for a while according the wife.... 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

new 1up hitch rack!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Stepping up for the 3rd time in a year to a 36T. I'm just waiting for my XT cranks now.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got the bike in my sig last Sunday. It's the glossy black and orange one. I would post pix, just not sure how and how many post I need before I am allowed to.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jason81 said:


> I just got the bike in my sig last Sunday. It's the glossy black and orange one. I would post pix, just not sure how and how many post I need before I am allowed to.


I'm salivating now!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm salivating now!


I forgot to mention that I just put on the shimano xt m780 pedals and I got a pair of the shimano m087 shoes. That is the most recent purchase. Along with some shoes and pedals for the ol ladies road bike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jason81 said:


> I forgot to mention that I just put on the shimano xt m780 pedals and I got a pair of the shimano m087 shoes. That is the most recent purchase. Along with some shoes and pedals for the ol ladies road bike


Now you have to post up a pic of the ol lady.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Now you have to post up a pic of the ol lady.


Do I have have enough post to do that yet?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I think you need 10.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think you need 10.


Crap


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jason81 said:


> Crap


You only need one more! Stay with me here.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

RobbVII said:


> Found this on Craigs List for $100, I bought it so I can drag a bikeless friend out to the trail with me. The cool part is. On my way home with it, I called one of my bikeless friends, that I dragged to the woods with me last weekend, and he bought it from me. So he is no longer bikeless!


Lucky you! Why don't I find goodies like this on CL?!!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

A couple more pieces for Bikepacking
















Just waiting on my bags.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You only need one more! Stay with me here.











Mine









Mine

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv53/NoSparkPlugsHere/5CFF5A0C-0D96-4F53-AB9E-024F3E3BA4DF-2203-0000020C0F6E99D0.jpg[/IMG
Ol ladie's

[IMG]https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv53/NoSparkPlugsHere/B9CA2D25-FE70-4C33-886D-0C76DF58DD93-2203-0000020C0B58A2D5.jpg
Ol ladie's










Ol ladie


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

This her mountain bike. Don't know why the other link didnt work.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I could have bought monster truck tires cheaper!!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> I could have bought monster truck tires cheaper!!


am looking forward to getting the same for my front/rear on ZTR FLOWS on my SUPERFLY AL ELITE


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

bapski said:


> am looking forward to getting the same for my front/rear on ZTR FLOWS on my SUPERFLY AL ELITE


I am going to hate buying tires when that ime comes


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Enough said.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> I could have bought monster truck tires cheaper!!


Yeah man, You can get these super cheap here.

MTB 29", Reifen & Schläuche, Komponenten


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

nice type x :thumbsup:


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Halfway thru...









Well done ! and tested... 









My improvised $4.97 internal bike rack. nissan xterra trunk. thanks to home depot!!!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Wanted to like Giro....Have owned Gauges, and then Codes. Continued to have hot spots and numbness. Will give the Sidi's a try. I hope these work, cause three pairs of shoes in one season is getting pricey. Foot comfort is important to me though, so I will keep buying if these don't work.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

New hoops (mavic 819s) and skins (2.1 ignitors), could have even done without the stans. Waiting on a new cassette, bb and crankset before they go on though. Early next week I hope.

Sent from somewhere not sitting on my ass in front of the computer.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Stinger. Can't use it though, because, in the process, I stripped my crank!:madman:


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

*XTR Rotors and Hubs*


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

dude, i have seriously acquired an acute case of upgraditis...

going to give the wellgo b103's a shot


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

ghettocop said:


> Wanted to like Giro....Have owned Gauges, and then Codes. Continued to have hot spots and numbness. Will give the Sidi's a try. I hope these work, cause three pairs of shoes in one season is getting pricey. Foot comfort is important to me though, so I will keep buying if these don't work.


Maybe you're not tightening your shoes correctly. Try going a size larger too.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

2_WD said:


> Maybe you're not tightening your shoes correctly. Try going a size larger too.


bike set up too.....I had foot pain on my road bike until I adjusted seat height and moved it it back a tad...........little adjustments make a big difference.....I find it hard to believe 2 other shoes are that bad...........but, Sidi's are awesome shoes!! So enjoy!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

XT cranks finally arrived! Now to get them installed!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> bike set up too.....I had foot pain on my road bike until I adjusted seat height and moved it it back a tad...........little adjustments make a big difference.....I find it hard to believe 2 other shoes are that bad...........but, Sidi's are awesome shoes!! So enjoy!


Thanks for the input fellas'...... I have been dealing with this for quite some time with super-stiff shanked shoes. All the way back to the 90's with my first pair of Shimano shoes. I've tried everything. Cockpit adjustments, up and down sizes, etc. I upgraded from the Gauges to the Codes because of the Supernatural Fit System. Came with three different insoles and I was hopeful. The Codes are nice shoes....carbon shank etc, but got the same top of the foot hot spot, and numbing at hour two when descending for long periods off the saddle. 
Have always stayed away from Sidis for unknown reasons....Liked the way they looked but heard they run small. I'm a true 47, 48 for Giro, and mistakenly thought Sidi was scarce in that size. Tried the Dominators in 47 and they fit well. Rode my normal problematic loop today and was comfortable. The fit on these shoes is really well done. The tongue is padded thicker than the Giros and the exterior ratcheting strap has a much wider "saddle" where the logo is, than the narrow Giro's. So far impressed with these shoes. May have found a new brand.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrstranger said:


>


Too blue
:thumbsup:


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

New forks - decided to take a punt rigid as got a v good deal on these off a mate (never ridden) :



















Exotic Carbons - takes the bike to a shade over 18lbs now. First ride on them last night - loving it.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

$199 JensonUSA Niner carbon fork to go on my 29er SS, and it nearly matches my orange rims!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

On it's way to me........2012 Lyrik Dual Position Air 130mm/160mm


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

These plus a X-9 front derailer


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Picked up a 2001 Marzocchi Z5 coil 100mm fork for $30 off my local classified. Very nice condition and for the price it's almost a gift. Gonna use it for my brother's winter/commuter/trail hardtail bike. Replacing the stock RS Quadra 5


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

fap.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^ fap fap fap fap ^^


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Stans Flows, Racing Ralphs 2.35, 29er, 36 spoke count, Hope hubs, 255lbs rider. Build by lacemine29.com


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

GT speed lock-on grips from the girlfriend 









BB7 caliper from the chinese 









X7 rd from SRAM warranty replacement


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Time to go Clipless sick of sliding off the pedals.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> Time to go Clipless sick of sliding off the pedals.


Not sure if this is your first pair or not, but you will love it. Got my first pair last week and won't look back. Makes climbing a lot easier. Just gotta remember to kick the heel out when falling or stopping. I went down and bruised my arse on a rock cuz I am still new at it. Good luck and nice buy. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Jason81 said:


> Not sure if this is your first pair or not, but you will love it. Got my first pair last week and won't look back. Makes climbing a lot easier. Just gotta remember to kick the heel out when falling or stopping. I went down and bruised my arse on a rock cuz I am still new at it. Good luck and nice buy. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I did BMX for many years when i was younger and used to run them but since i have started riding again i opted to run without them. Definitely glad to have them again like you said so much better for technical climbs etc, the legs were hurting a little more after though from pulling up on the pedal now as well.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Scored Friday at the flea's market


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> Thanks, I did BMX for many years when i was younger and used to run them but since i have started riding again i opted to run without them. Definitely glad to have them again like you said so much better for technical climbs etc, the legs were hurting a little more after though from pulling up on the pedal now as well.


Mine where a lil soar till ingot them dialed in where I wanted them. I just wanna get new cleats with less float. The ones that come with the shoes have to much IMHO.


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome Santa Cruz Nomad P0r0y


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Upgraded the stock Sram X4 shifters to X7. X7 rear and X9 front deraileurs to be installed soon.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

got this from a buddy, hoping it's comfy......


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

After dropping my chain a few times, I finally bought a chain guide.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Freak29 said:


> After dropping my chain a few times, I finally bought a chain guide.


Right on, but I would trim those cable ties flush before you realize you should have trimmed them flush.


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

GhostRing said:


> Right on, but I would trim those cable ties flush before you realize you should have trimmed them flush.


Already done. That was just a quick pic I snapped right after the test ride. Good looking out though.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Freak29 said:


> Already done. That was just a quick pic I snapped right after the test ride. Good looking out though.


Not to rain on your parade (again) but you've got it mounted pretty far back. You've got a pretty sharp angle coming down out of the guide . . . I think the pivot point on the little black plastic piece is supposed to line up with your rim. And you'll want to add the 3rd ziptie in the middle . . . ask me how I know :madman:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

3rd zip tie crucial for durability.

On my ride, the Bionicon really wants to be next to the tire.

Funny, that's how the install docs have it too. ;^)

_Sent from my brain using neurons fueled by glucose_


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Ordered Smartwool knickers. I have come to love knickers an awful lot in the spring and fall, the heck with leg warmers, and the heck with people making fun of me


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Gifts from USPS
Revelate Designs harness and Viscacha (A BIG thanks to Eric at Revelate)
















Amazon sent me the Niterider Lumina 650
In flash mode I can see 1/4 mile reflection off street signs


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

nOOky said:


> Ordered Smartwool knickers. I have come to love knickers an awful lot in the spring and fall, the heck with leg warmers, and the heck with people making fun of me


Well, If that's all you wear, you'd fit right in here in SoCal!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Well, If that's all you wear, you'd fit right in here in SoCal!


Pretty uncommon here in MN and WI, I get lots of looks from the other guys. Maybe they are jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

New saddle to match the saddle bag (previously posted).


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

New Rear wheel! Hope Pro2 Hubs(noisy), Stans Flows. NSB brake adapters.









New 203mm rotors+NSB brake adapters n cable thingy


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I think the "ratchety" sounding hubs are cool. My BWW hub makes the racket and I love it.



boxedrn said:


> New Rear wheel! Hope Pro2 Hubs(noisy), Stans Flows. NSB brake adapters.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got some of these ordered today. Canfield CS is top Notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

BBG 32t Bashguard....


----------



## kaymonster (Apr 8, 2011)

2013 Fox 34 Talas with 110mm-140mm travel. Yes, this is for a 26er.







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Latest purchase...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

kaymonster said:


> 2013 Fox 34 Talas with 110mm-140mm travel. Yes, this is for a 26er.


WHAT, WHAT, WHAT!?!? I thought they were only producing 160mm travel in the 34mm stanchions:skep:


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Fast trak control 29x2.0*


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

My new helmet.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Time to clean some chains I guess....


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

ProfGumby said:


> Time to clean some chains I guess....


Can you do mi e next? Lol


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Cane Creek Thudbuster LT


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Cane Creek Thudbuster LT


Nifty little devices! I may stay with hardtails and I may also go that route if I do! Too many good ride reports on those things by guys who use them...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New bike day!


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

New bike day for me too. Still undecided on pedals so for now my pedals on ym Trek will have to do.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

North Shore NSR-4, just installed about an hour ago and I haven't had a chance to test it yet. I will get to try it out Sunday though.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

robncircus said:


> New bike day for me too. Still undecided on pedals so for now my pedals on ym Trek will have to do.


Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My one regret of Mountain Bike Oregon, was not demo-ing a Mach 5.7 Carbon.  Next year, I will rectify that problem! Great looking bike, and I'm interested to hear how that seat post holds up. At least some companies have it right with the cable actuation on the BOTTOM of the post.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

robncircus said:


> New bike day for me too. Still undecided on pedals so for now my pedals on ym Trek will have to do.


Badazz bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

+2
This will be my next bike

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Some new parts*

Race Face Deus Stem 157G and Love the Easton Monkey Bars 270g.
its a new build, so everything is going to be new, or new to me at least!


----------



## xpeppyx (Dec 3, 2011)

Got some parts in for my newest build


----------



## kaymonster (Apr 8, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> WHAT, WHAT, WHAT!?!? I thought they were only producing 160mm travel in the 34mm stanchions:skep:


Ya, its not even up on foxs site yet...got hooked up by a guy who demos stuff. Supposed to be new for 2013.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

*Winter project...*

Here's what I picked up yesterday after work. It will take all Winter to get the rest of the parts...but I'll have a new ride when Spring gets here! :thumbsup:

Next purchase will be a Niner carbon fork...this bike is going to be rigid.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally got around to installing this stuff..

X0 rear derailleur, PG990 cassette, and X0 shifters. I like.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> My one regret of Mountain Bike Oregon, was not demo-ing a Mach 5.7 Carbon.  Next year, I will rectify that problem! Great looking bike, and I'm interested to hear how that seat post holds up. At least some companies have it right with the cable actuation on the BOTTOM of the post.


I'll keep the forum tuned on the post. I was hesitant, but the design is air pressure based instead of hydraulic. Works like an office chair. The LBS said thus far only 1 had warranty issues, and it was clearly user error (something with the installation I think). We'll see how it goes.



2_WD said:


> Sick! :thumbsup:





natzx7 said:


> Badazz bike. :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Got the first ride in Friday. Bike felt good on the climbs, similar to my Fuel. on the descents though, it flew. I was surprised how much quicker it was. It's a lot lighter then my Fuel as well, which changed the handling a bit. It was awesome overall.


----------



## rswickx525 (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 superfly al. this is the only picture in existence. lol ive been looking forever!!


----------



## rswickx525 (Oct 14, 2012)

this is a huge upgrade to my current mtb. mid 90s gt aggressor thats too small for me!! i cant wait to pay it off! luckily my lbs does a layaway deal sometimes. should be here in a few days hopefully!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

xpeppyx said:


> Got some parts in for my newest build


Amazing! Can't wait to see it...Jedi is one of my favs :thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiyooooooo!!!


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

New pedals:


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thomson Elite Seat Post and Azonic QR Seat Clamp


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Just installed a X9 front and a X7 rear derailleur.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

A new frame to flog!


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

*Turned to the Dark Side..*

At Least I'm not alone, 


StuLax18 said:


> Don't kill me...


Ok start the roadie bashing now :madman:, but for the record I have not given up my mountain bike and it will forever be my baby.

2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0









Look Keo 2 Max Carbon Limited Edition









Blackburn Matt Black Carbon cages x2


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

ElliotNZ said:


> View attachment 694908
> 
> 
> i needed a new bike as i was always using my parents' hand-me-downs, but now im a large, as i am now 6 ft, so I got my own bike! it is so fast!





TheWiseFool said:


> My Best purchase ever!


Welcome to the Club SCOTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

MadMacMan said:


>


That's a great cause to represent.....where did you get the jersey?

Sorry for the multiple post, I'm getting ready to deploy so I'm taking advantage or the internet while I have it.

TXRR


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

robncircus said:


> New pedals:


I got the same pedals. So far no complaints at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pic. The ipad2 doesn't have the best camera.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New "clutch" XT shadow derailleur:


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Jason81 said:


> I got the same pedals. So far no complaints at all. :thumbsup:


I had the "trail" version before with the metal cage. I realized my shoes didn't connect anywhere other than the sides of the pedal, and with these having the bigger sides it just made sense. First ride today with them and they were great!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

robncircus said:


> I had the "trail" version before with the metal cage. I realized my shoes didn't connect anywhere other than the sides of the pedal, and with these having the bigger sides it just made sense. First ride today with them and they were great!


They are a good pedal. They are my first pair so I have nothing to compare them to, but they got great reviews.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Tired of putting on zip lock bags/grocery bags over my socks and under my summer cycling shoes when it gets down to zero degrees (Celsius)


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Fox Oasis*

$49 at blueskycycling.com... Needed a new one and the extra storage comes in handy especially when it gets cold.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

2012 Rockshox Revelation RLT with 15mm Axle and 150mm of travel. I put about 15 miles on it today. It feels much smoother then the 130mm Revelation 426 that it replaced.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

A1an said:


> Latest purchase...


beautiful ride bro!!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Hope Pro 2 EVO front hub


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My new Revelation's - Can't wait to get these on my bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> My new Revelation's - Can't wait to get these on my bike.


Hey, that's what I just it on my bike. See post #3141. You're gonna like them!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey, that's what I just it on my bike. See post #3141. You're gonna like them!


I hope so! They are replacing some Fox 32 RL's, so at the very least I now have more buttons and dials to play with.
Did you have to replace the splash bath oil in the lowers at all? I've heard that they can sometimes come with very little oil in them when new.


----------



## Kimnic (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is my new Specialized Epic Comp Carbon. My changes on the std. build, is American Classic rims, XT brakes (Magura was std.), and XT shifters..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> I hope so! They are replacing some Fox 32 RL's, so at the very least I now have more buttons and dials to play with.
> Did you have to replace the splash bath oil in the lowers at all? I've heard that they can sometimes come with very little oil in them when new.


I haven't opened them up yet. I figured I'd break them in first. I may reduce them down to 140, but I dought it.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Surprising enough, that's kind of my thinking with mine, the Fox's are set at 140mm and I have toyed with the idea of dropping the Rev's to 140mm, but I may try them at the stock 150mm and see how I like them.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

new toys for the SJ fsr =)


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

For my Karate Monkey.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Stans Flow EX 29er, Shimano RT-86 180/160 rotors, XT 9spd cassette. Still waiting on the rear 10mm thru bolt end caps from Stans for a DT Swiss RWS thru bolt.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Topeak Joe Blow Mountain pump to replace my 15 year old Hydrogen (Target special). This is Massive!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

drizzoh said:


> This is Massive!


Until you figure out that an air compressor works better.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Weapons of mass illumination!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

drizzoh said:


> Topeak Joe Blow Mountain pump to replace my 15 year old Hydrogen (Target special). This is Massive!


Joe Blow is a great pump.:thumbsup:

15 years out of your old pump is impressive. I usually get 2-3 years out of my pumps but the Joe Blow feels more robust than some i've had in the past so i'm hoping for a few more good years out of her.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

pucked up said:


> Weapons of mass illumination!


are these DIY's?? if so, can you hook us up with the guide?

thanks....


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Avid Matchmaker '12 for cleaning up the bar a bit.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Until you figure out that an air compressor works better.


Lol I have one but it's a hassle to pull it out, find an extension cord and then let it charge up just for a few psi here and there. Also can't really take a compressor into the wilderness..



2_WD said:


> Joe Blow is a great pump.:thumbsup:
> 
> 15 years out of your old pump is impressive. I usually get 2-3 years out of my pumps but the Joe Blow feels more robust than some i've had in the past so i'm hoping for a few more good years out of her.


Good to hear! My old pump is still working, but I'm tired of screwing on the presta adapters and having them release a few psi every time I remove them. Just wanted to eliminate that step all together. Excited to change it up and I'm intrigued by the PSI system on the Joe Blow. Perfect PSI here I come.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New 5.10 limited edition with insert. Very comfy. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

purchased, not yet arrived, mr fedex tracking being monitored though


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

mik_git said:


> purchased, not yet arrived, mr fedex tracking being monitored though


Ooohhhhhh. Pretty!
The 2012 version is sweet looking too.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

bapski said:


> are these DIY's?? if so, can you hook us up with the guide?
> 
> thanks....


Yes it's a DIY. The guide for how to is found here

Good luck.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

pucked up said:


> Yes it's a DIY. The guide for how to is found here
> 
> Good luck.


thanks.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

All of my new goodies came in the last week or so:
Kinetic Road Machine trainer
Carmichael's Time Crunched Cyclist
A new set of tires for the roadie
A pair of Nashbar leg warmers, which I absolutely love
And also not pictured is a pair of winter riding gloves and a spoke wrench.

The goal is to get fast this winter so I can hang with the sport guys next year rather than getting dropped in the first five miles.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

mestapho said:


> Ooohhhhhh. Pretty!
> The 2012 version is sweet looking too.


Yes but the 26in version is impossible to buy... otherwise I would have one.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Time to start hitting some more technical feature on the bike. Not a full-on DH helmet, but a little extra just in case. Oh, and it's made with Earth friendly fibers. Nice.


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

2013 Salsa El Mariachi 3:









Not pictured are a set of Mavic Open Pro grey 32 hole rims for my road bike (my Mavic Aksiums will go on my CX bike, which has massively crappy wheels, currently). $10/ea. for rims that originally retailed for $85/ea. Looking forward to learning to build my own wheels. Now to find a good deal on hubs.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Got some Marge Lites (rims) for the fat bike.

One of the most fun and, lately, most ridden bikes I've got. Can't get enough.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Got my hands on these bad boys:




Tried to give them some beauty shots before throwing them on the bike. Also snagged a North Face Jersey for a steal.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Best grips ever. I have the non lock on one's. Been using them since bmx days. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

it looks too damn cool! for $45 why not.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

WTB Wolverines and an X9 front der.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

mik_git said:


> purchased, not yet arrived, mr fedex tracking being monitored though


That's gorgeous. Post pics of the build when you get it done, please.:thumbsup:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

new fork - Reba RLT, wheels - WTB TCS and tires - Bronson(F)/Wolverine(R) for my El Mar,


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well, here's my Trancex X0. hopefully i can hold onto this one for a year. jeez


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed that you can! That's a gorgeous bike you've got there.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

faptastic!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Noice! 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

$80 CL find, Raleigh Gran Sport. Lol @ handlebar positioning. Perfect cheap commuter!


----------



## FireFighterHill (Oct 30, 2012)

Its going to be like Christmas when it all gets here!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well worth the zillions of dollars in post it took to get here (stupid OZ post restrictions)


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

pogies i can use on my commuter , already got pizza boxes as the mrs calls them on my MTB

shes doing the strathpuffer this year - i can see her wanting a set for xmas 

some hot pink ones from hotpog.co.uk possibly


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

stemcaptain thermometor for my commuter also


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thought I'd try it for traction over rolling resistance even though people warned against it. And it was on sale

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

socalrider77 said:


> View attachment 734374
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try it for traction over rolling resistance even though people warned against it. And it was on sale
> ...


It's definitely not a bad tire at all. Pretty good grip for SoCal conditions, and they get better as they wear down :thumbsup:


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

Parktool PCS-9
Nukeproof Generator Race wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well...it was a lot of purchases that mashed into this.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Trail_rat said:


> stemcaptain thermometor for my commuter also


Siiiiick :cornut:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Well...it was a lot of purchases that mashed into this.
> 
> View attachment 734414


What does it weigh in at? Sick bike.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

irishpitbull said:


> What does it weigh in at? Sick bike.


27lbs even.


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

New Lezyne Mega Drive light and a 2013 Trek Stache 8







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Bling ring goodness with a SRAM crankset


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> well, here's my Trancex X0. hopefully i can hold onto this one for a year. jeez


Finally a bike that can take 650b wheels Nicole!  Just kidding, looking great, congrats.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

2012 Supefly AL Frame, Reba RL fork, Bonty Rhythm Pro Wheels. Then I built all my xt build onto my first 29er.


----------



## FlatTyre (Aug 14, 2012)

2012 Cannondale Trail SL 29'er 4. Found her on CL for a great price. Took off the reflectors and water bottle cage as well as added my clipless pedals.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Not really a purchase, But I got some used tires from my LBS, a Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO, and a Specialized tire, not sure what model tho.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

It's been almost a year, and still haven't adjusted back to a hard tail, or a 29er for that matter (from squishy 26). Trying a low cost change.

Stock Handlebar/Stem









New 60mm 0 degree stem, I wanted white, but cheap won, as I'm not sure I'll like the setup.









Nice used MonkeyBar EA70









And finally.. 









Back to the stock grips for a few rides until everything is dialed in, then I'll work the Ergons back in, or maybe something white. If I like it... new white stem to come as well..


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

new reba rl for my guardian! only paid $100!


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

swl7 said:


> new reba rl for my guardian! only paid $100!


NEW?!?! Nice deal!


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah that's a great deal. Does the seller has more stock?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

swl7 said:


> new reba rl for my guardian! only paid $100!


Where did u find such a good deal?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

swl7 said:


> new reba rl for my guardian! only paid $100!


Good deal for sure! I just got one for $50 off a friend, but its seals are blown and it needs a complete rebuild.

Also, you may want to reroute your front brake cable. As its run right now, its liable to snag on something . . .


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

The deal was from airborne. They had a sale for three remaining forks. That's what I call good marketing. As for the front cable routing, it's fine how it is. It's short enough for me to not get it snagged. Thanks though.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

swl7 said:


> The deal was from airborne. They had a sale for three remaining forks. That's what I call good marketing. As for the front cable routing, it's fine how it is. It's short enough for me to not get it snagged. Thanks though.


He means run it on the inside of the fork leg.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

swl7 said:


> The deal was from airborne. They had a sale for three remaining forks. That's what I call good marketing. As for the front cable routing, it's fine how it is. It's short enough for me to not get it snagged. Thanks though.


ah yeah, that would be better most likely. thanks to the both of u.

Edit: better


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Perfect! Nice deal on the fork by the way!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Got some RXL wheels for $250! (plus this bikes barely a month old)


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

manbat said:


> New garmin edge 500 got rid of the sensor and magnet at last :thumbsup:


What kind of grips are you using, and where did you get them?

TXRR


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

I got my Lev!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

manbat said:


> odi ruffian lock on, got them from chainreaction :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## Michal740 (Sep 16, 2012)

Got me 2004 IH SGS Expert from Ebay for $460 total.I really like it.LBS trued my wheels and replaced couple of spokes and I serviced the bike today.I hope the weather will stay nice,so I can take it on some trail soon. (sorry,cannot post pictures yet due low count of posts) Hopefully soon.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

swl7 said:


> ah yeah, that would be better most likely. thanks to the both of u.
> 
> Edit: better


Exactly! :thumbsup:

The last thing you want is to be bombing along, get it snagged and either a) get thrown to the ground (most likely) or b) rip the cable out of the caliper or lever and lose your brakes!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

203mm of stopping goodness

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sip XL grips from Specialized. I've been waiting so long for a nice half-waffle lock-on like this. And the green matches my rims!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got rid if my tubeless setup on my 29'er. Glad to be back on tubes on this bike.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Why do you prefer to be back on tubes? What do you weigh?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ground conditions have been wet here most of this year. With hope of summer finally arriving now gone, something had to be done about the number of times I keep coming home with damp socks, wet feet or shoes that need draining...so I got a pair of Specialized Defrosters. My feet remained dry today despite previously unseen puddles and streams along the way. Also got some Altura Attack waterproof shorts.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

_Alberto_ said:


> Why do you prefer to be back on tubes? What do you weigh?


[THREAD HIJACK]
163 lbs.
In 26 years of MTB I have rolled several tires off the rim while cornering and most my flats are pinch flats, so I like to run higher pressure in my tires. Tubeless requires re-inflation more often to maintain the pressure I like. As seldom as I flat, the cost of a few sale tubes and some patches each year is much less than replacing sealant.
[/THREAD HIJACK]


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

New 29-3 for the front of my superfly.

Second bat cage so I can carry two bottles.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Cratoni Shakedown:









Not sure if it'll work out. Has the removable chin guard, so it's not a full DH helmet but just a little extra protection. I'll post a review once it comes in.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

That helmet looks cool. I would be interested to know how it works out, and about the quality. Looking forward to your review.:thumbsup:


----------



## luckiraq (Aug 18, 2011)

*My New Bike "Kinda of a Hybrid", good on Light Trails!!!*

Trek Mendota 2011 Awesome Bike got it down to about 22.5 with some slight changes (just tires and handle bar) comes with a carbon fork, one of the best bikes I have owned. A real steal on them right now, not including any extras got for about $950 fast and pretty light..(closeout of the old models pretty good components!!!).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Took it in for new cables/housing,bought new bars and stem for a more comfy ride,apologies for not so great pics...the dawg house needs better lighting,LOL


----------



## cmdrbike (Aug 27, 2009)

It's all relatively new, but latest is:
MRP X2 chain-guide
Specialized Enduro Carbon lo-rise bars
Rival SL saddle


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Tara506 said:


> just bought a Fuji Speedmax (essentially a sunfire 1.0 with a rigid fork) to use around the city


Welcome to Team Fuji......


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

New seals and rings to overhaul two forks. Bunch of crush washers to service the other three. Planning my winter time indoor activities.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

marpilli said:


> New seals and rings to overhaul two forks. Bunch of crush washers to service the other three. Planning my winter time indoor activities.
> 
> View attachment 735856


Last time I bought this kind of stuff, my next purchase was a new replacement fork.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Map204 said:


> Last time I bought this kind of stuff, my next purchase was a new replacement fork.


Uh oh, what happened?

I've had pretty good luck. Overhauled three of the same type of fork (seals, rings, fluid) over the last year and they've been performing great.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Uh oh, what happened?
> 
> I've had pretty good luck. Overhauled three of the same type of fork (seals, rings, fluid) over the last year and they've been performing great.


I did a ton of research and found Enduro's very detailed directions on how to change the fluid, seals, and wipers. I promptly bent a valve, scratched a stanchion, and one cartridge won't extend to the proper length. Oh well. I like my new fork better and I've gained experience. I know what I did wrong, so I'll try it again in a few months.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*lost my Deuter Pack *

got exactly the same Race exp air when i was in HK; before taking the nieces and nephews to HK disney.

hope you like the new helmet as well.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

my 2013 steed....


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

O-Beast carbon


----------



## Michal740 (Sep 16, 2012)

2004 IH SGS Expert Freeride from Ebay. Heavy beast.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Noob getting some basic stuff...











marpilli said:


> I've had pretty good luck. Overhauled three of the same type of fork (seals, rings, fluid) over the last year and they've been performing great.


How often do you have to do that? I bought a pump for my fork, but will also want to be able to service it when the time comes.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Added another.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Noob getting some basic stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do u call that bike stand?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

^^^ That's a Superstand.
PRODUCTS - Willworx Super Stand and Boomerack
They work well, I have three. Make sure to get the extensions if you have a 29er.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

A Salsa Spearfish build from the guys at Sunday Cycles in Phoenix


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

nOOky said:


> Added another.


Got the same one a few weeks ago. Very impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

natzx7 said:


> ^^^ That's a Superstand.
> PRODUCTS - Willworx Super Stand and Boomerack
> They work well, I have three. Make sure to get the extensions if you have a 29er.


Yep, Superstand. That's the 29" version. It can be a bit tight, though.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

natzx7 said:


> ^^^ That's a Superstand.
> PRODUCTS - Willworx Super Stand and Boomerack
> They work well, I have three. Make sure to get the extensions if you have a 29er.


Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Set of slime tubes to de-convert from tubeless. Way too bouncy for my liking.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

OwenM said:


> How often do you have to do that? I bought a pump for my fork, but will also want to be able to service it when the time comes.


The overhaul? For me, once per used fork. All of the forks I have are used and I wanted to get a good look at the innards and ensure everything internal was working the way I expected.

For the servicing you'll mostly just be replacing the fluids. Take a look in your fork manual and it'll tell you the service that should be performed at what interval.

When you decide to give it a try, come to the "Shocks and Suspension" sub forum here on MTBR. Lots of very helpful and knowledgeable folks in there...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, I wasn't given a manual when I bought my bike, but imagine I can get a copy or download one.


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

New Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rize Bar & ESI Racer's Edge Grips :thumbsup:


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Giro Athlon


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up a Salsa Mukluk 2 last weekend for the season of winter riding coming up!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

tyh83 said:


> Picked up a Salsa Mukluk 2 last weekend for the season of winter riding coming up!


Good god, that looks like fun.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> Good god, that looks like fun.


Oh it is. you dont notice the lack of suspension really, until you try to preload it for a log or stump...


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

My Enve Carbon Seatpost (189g) (after being on backorder for months) finally arrived today. And I also picked up a Feedback Sports Rakk Stand which is awesome.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Making the 29'er fit like the 26'er for the long days in the saddle.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Mostly for the bike

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

cman8 said:


>


Ummm... Kind of hard to tell what make of rim that is. Could you enlighten us with a little bit of a description, instead of just a picture from a catalogue.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mik_git said:


> purchased, not yet arrived, mr fedex tracking being monitored though


Aw man, that was my first nice bike. I will have to pull out the old pictures. It even had purple Kooka cranks.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

natzx7 said:


> That helmet looks cool. I would be interested to know how it works out, and about the quality. Looking forward to your review.:thumbsup:


Well it didn't work out. Helmet was a tad too small for me, so it's going back. Build quality seemed fine for the price. The chin guard was flexible by hand, so I'm not sure of the protection offered in a crash. I figures something is always better than nothing. I'm just going to order a normal FF and be hot I think.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

New helmet and shoes! Been out with them a couple of times, such an improvement in comfort and fit. I recommend both highly.

Giro Hex









Shimano M162


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

*Yeah I know Junk But*

Okay I got this cause times have been hard... 28 bucks at Goodwill, but hey it rolls. There is always an Excuse4Fun.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ go out and shred it!!!!!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got it on Saturday 2012 Salsa Mukluk. This thing is so much fun!


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow those tires look awesome!!!. I think they would cause me to attempt very dangerous things. I likey....


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Just bought this for the MTN bike. $45 with military discount online.










Cheers

Rob


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Excuse4Fun said:


> Okay I got this cause times have been hard... 28 bucks at Goodwill, but hey it rolls. There is always an Excuse4Fun.


This is crazy, I'm in WI and we just took my dad's bike, the exact same one, to a bicycle recycle project here, they fix them up and donate them to people who need transportation around town


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

robncircus said:


> Just bought this for the MTN bike. $45 with military discount online.
> 
> Nice!! I think I may need one of those. My head is prone to smacking into thinks.
> 
> Thank You for your service


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Excuse4Fun said:


> Okay I got this cause times have been hard... 28 bucks at Goodwill, but hey it rolls. There is always an Excuse4Fun.


What Nicole said.... Nice score.

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Always wanted an old beater Scwhinn


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

Man look at the fenders on that bad boy. You aint gonna sling no mud on your pants with those. Looks like a sweet cruising bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

All it needs is a basket on the front.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Tincup69 said:


> Just got it on Saturday 2012 Salsa Mukluk. This thing is so much fun!


I notice you are in hill country. How does it handle going up hill?


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> I notice you are in hill country. How does it handle going up hill?


I haven't had it on many hills yet, just a few in my neighborhood. I was worried at first but climbing a few steep roads were no trouble at all. Maybe a little more effort needed then my other bike but nothing crazy.

They are fun!


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

*New bike!*

New 2013 Fuel EX7. Picked it up yesterday, rode it for a few hours immediately after getting it, and all I can say is I'm in love.


----------



## Johnny Sin (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic cranks! And pretty too...


----------



## Rroop32 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had a slow leak in both tires. 

Brand new Kenda Nevegal's and tubes

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rroop32 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

My wife baught me a few things for my birthday.
Sram X9 shifters
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Sram X9 front derailleur
Sram X7 crank with GXP BB
Sram PG980 cassette
Sram PG991 hollow pin chain


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just curious but why not go 10 speed?


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Just curious but why not go 10 speed?


I thought about going 2x10, but when it came down to it I am completly happy with my 3x9, plus everything 10 speed cost more, so we saved a bit of money staying with the 9 speed.


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

Picked up a new jersey today:


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

jearl said:


> My wife baught me a few things for my birthday.
> Sram X9 shifters
> Sram X9 rear derailleur
> Sram X9 front derailleur
> ...


You my friend have an awesome wife.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Spent a little under $3 on some pvc pipe to try out some DIY cassette spacers :thumbsup:


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^Awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!
What pipe size and sch did you use? I will be interested to see how it holds up long term.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

1-1/4" box adapters that can be found in the electrical department. There's a whole thread in the ss forum on them, check it out!


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Shimano XT brakes, absolutely love them.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Tubeless on my Spearfish


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

New Camber Comp Carbon 29er added to the fleet. She sits in my basement longing to ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

those big massive tyres are epic surely it must way alot tho and harder to pedal


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

savie62 said:


> those big massive tyres are epic surely it must way alot tho and harder to pedal


I am faster on this than my 26er so far. Never ridden a 29er?


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

manbat said:


> Whats the clearance like.
> 
> Bigest tires ive ever had were DMR moto diggers they were meant to be 2.35 but looked like huge comedy tyres


These are 29 in wheels front is 2.3in wide and back is 2.1 . Lots of bottom bracket clearance. I can ride over stuff very rocky with less of a problem. I did a YouTube review of the bike if you are interested. 2013 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon 29er Review - YouTube

the bike is:

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

manbat said:


> Im a luddite sticking with my 26er hardtails
> 
> Nice review, bridge on the rear triangle looks very close to the tyre is that just your camera?


Might be. I got the wheels off of it right now.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

E13 TRS dual. The final piece for the 66.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> 1-1/4" box adapters that can be found in the electrical department. There's a whole thread in the ss forum on them, check it out!


Nice! :thumbsup: An a timely tip for me here as well...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*New-To-Me 29"er SS Project*

Bought from a good friend I met on here,'10-ish Origin 8 Scout 29 to help my SS withdrawel symptoms (since selling my beloved Jabberwocky back in the Spring). It came 90-95%complete and was his "beater bike". Half of the job of stripping it down was done to ship it,and I'll be using parts off my Bandersnatch to get it done* (eg: wheels/tires/tubes,brakes/levers,saddle/SP,etc) as well as a few new parts (cog,chain...). Here's a few dirty pics before I clean it up a bit...


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Dag...*


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

cackalacky said:


>


I'll admit to being an idiot, what is it?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my old racing buddies almost had me convinced to pick up a road or cross bike again. then i thought..lycra and intervals?! uh, pass. so I ordered this instead! goin klunkin'!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Real pictures people, or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

SS Hack said:


> I'll admit to being an idiot, what is it?


Derailleur hanger alignment tool. Am having a problem with my rear der. being skewed:
http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...x9-rear-derailleur-cage-alignment-822953.html


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

53119 said:


> my old racing buddies almost had me convinced to pick up a road or cross bike again. then i thought..lycra and intervals?! uh, pass. so I ordered this instead! goin klunkin'!
> View attachment 737718


Action photos, please?!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

jearl said:


> My wife baught me a few things for my birthday.
> Sram X9 shifters
> Sram X9 rear derailleur
> Sram X9 front derailleur
> ...


Nice man! Almost my exact setup, only difference is I'm on the X7 shifters and Truvativ AKA (same as X7 but black) crankset. Great setup!


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> Nice man! Almost my exact setup, only difference is I'm on the X7 shifters and Truvativ AKA (same as X7 but black) crankset. Great setup!


I just picked it up from the LBS were they installed it all, now I am headed to Arizona to try them out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

New saddle. Selle Anatomica.


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

On-One Pompetamine frame. I thought it was a pretty good deal at $250 USD for frame and fork shipped to Canada.

I'm going to build it up as a commuter bike.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Couple of new treads.....Will,Betty, and Albert to replace Nic, who had 103.......yes 103 little wee spots on him


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought $17 worth of PVC pipe for the truck


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*New bling for my singlespeed*

Replaced the stock Shimano 17T freewheel with a blingy White Industries ENO 20T freewheel. Now I have a cool buzzing sound when coasting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Winter/Spring tires.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

New Brakes.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Winter/Spring tires.
> 
> View attachment 738751


Can't make out what those are by the tread.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

bridger said:


> Can't make out what those are by the tread.


Left Purgatory 29x2.3 and right Ground Control 29X2.3.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Last piece of the puzzle


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*new frame/brakes/suspension*


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Had my new cogs delivered to the work so I could show a couple people before I tried them out. It was a slow day at the office one thing sort of led to another....


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

For my Yelli Screamy


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Just invested in one of these as they were on offer:










Came in a few grams over the claimed weight though (excuse the crappy pic). It fluctuated between 466g and 465g:


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*stem cap*

Needed a bit of color.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)

Picked her up yesterday and on her maiden voyage, it started to rain and get muddy....I knew there's a reason for purchasing her.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

- Magicshine lights for the fall/winter months
- Nukeproof headset spacer
-Fire-eye PJ-acr pedals
-SRAM 9speed cassette


----------



## Jetman46 (Oct 22, 2007)

Parts for the Turner Burner build.


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

Does a brand-new bike count? Orbea Alma H30. SRAM X9, Avid Elixir 5s. Only thing I changed was swapping out the Orbea bar for a wider Easton Monkeylite riser bar. Still need to do a tubeless conversion and find a better saddle and I'll be all set!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Disc Brakes and a Bash Guard and this bike is good to go............








[/IMG]


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

First clipless pedals








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Got some nos pumps of ebay, if they last as long as the one they are replacing I am set for life and they were just $20 shipped.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

socalrider77 said:


> First clipless pedals
> View attachment 740203
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pedals you'll enjoy them. I run them with softer soled 510 SPD shoes, and the platform is great!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

robncircus said:


> nice pedals you'll enjoy them. I run them with softer soled 510 SPD shoes, and the platform is great!


Good to know thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RS Monarch RT3, 200 x 57mm, with a medium tune and high volumn can. It's replacing a fox RL 200 x 50mm shock. I just put it on last night and was only able to ride up and down the street, but I can tell that it feels much smoother then the Fox. It seems to be built well and at full bottom I still have about 10mm of space between the rear tire and seat tube. So now the rear has about 142mm of travel, instead of the stock 125mm of travel. And I'm running a new RS Revelation RLT Dual Air @ 150mm of travel. The Nickel now weighs just a tiny bit under 27 pounds. I'm happy with that as this is a pretty heavy and stout frame. My biggest concern is the shocks mid stroke support. But, if it doesn't have it, I can always get it tuned. I'll see soon, this setup should be fun!

Disclaimer: the second pic has the fox shock on it.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

A new wheel-set.....Easton Haven's for my 2008 Trance X2 with around 4,700 miles on it....rides like new again!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My new Reverb, just have to trim the hose and some friction paste and I'm set.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

36t race face ring and a MRP 2x guide... going from 32 to 36 is quite noticeable 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bright green Lizard skins lock-on grips and fenders for the Monkey.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Park Tool MLP-1 and CC 3.2. Hopefully I won't need either for awhile!
LBS was out of the MLP-1, and sold me one they'd used in the shop for a reduced price.
Oh, and a pair of rear derailleur pulleys, since one of mine broke somehow.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

26 inch Enve AM wheelst on Dt240's.

Been waiting since February to get them, going on the Nomad C tomorrow!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

just some ergo grips. sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Shimano XT 2X10 with shadow plus rear derailleur


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Endura Hummvee Baggy Shorts w/Liner on sale at my LBS for 25% off.

I bought a pair of these shorts at ABQ's Kickstand bike shop during their 25% off Black Friday Sale. I've gotten 2 rides in so far, and all I can say is DAMN! These are some awesome baggies with a detachable liner. On thing I must have in my baggies is LOTS of secure zipper pocket storage - and these short have PLENTY. The pockets are big and I can securely stash my iPhone, keys, camera, ID and medical insurance card in the pockets. Love 'em!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

New forks, his and hers Manitous.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

nerofinis said:


> Shimano XT 2X10 with shadow plus rear derailleur


Awesome crank set, you'll love it!


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Awesome crank set, you'll love it!


yea, i actually just finished installing them and took a spin down to the store. super smooth, i am hoping to get some dirt on em tomorrow before work.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

From the $99 competitive cyclist deal. They got here yesterday. Frames are brighter blue than anticipated, but they're riding classes so who cares.


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

shout out to my fellow BF member rob!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

34t Rotor QRing on my 1x9 El Mariachi, look forward to the ride in the 30* F weather!


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

X9 2x10 Crankset


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

DWill said:


> 26 inch Enve AM wheelst on Dt240's.
> 
> Been waiting since February to get them, going on the Nomad C tomorrow!


Gorgeous wheels

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just ordered a pair of body geometry contour lock on xct grips in the funky green (team club colors).


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I installed some Jagwire cables, Shimano shifter/brake controls, ergo grips and a new stem to the back up bike. I really like the new geometry after a quick ride on the hill behind the house.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I got a new bike hauler:



















New roof rack is on the way . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice car!

Bought a new frame, Surly Ogre, to replace my Salsa Vaya frame. Parts are all leftovers from either the Salsa or previous mountain bikes. Got a couple more items on the way to complete the build (including a Salsa Bend 2 bar... riser is not staying)


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

LostBoyScout said:


> Nice car!
> 
> Bought a new frame, Surly Ogre, to replace my Salsa Vaya frame. Parts are all leftovers from either the Salsa or previous mountain bikes. *Got a couple more items on the way* to complete the build (including a Salsa Bend 2 bar... riser is not staying)


Hopefully one of em's a chain! :lol:


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks good LostBoyScout, but you should level out your racks...


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

RaleighX said:


> Looks good LostBoyScout, but you should level out your racks...


They haven't been fine tuned yet but I do like them to angle slightly into the bike, better for cargo on the tops. probably half the angle as shown


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

My new Jet 9 Carbon.


----------



## steammachine (Apr 17, 2012)

From BikeWagon sale...fancy ass bags...awww yeahhh!


----------



## Rroop32 (Nov 12, 2012)

New wheels


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

Subs


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ordered her today. Stoked.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I ordered my stem in black though. Trying to murder out my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

New go pedals for my yet to be delivered Rumblefish Elite


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ very nice man! I really want to buy some ultimate's but need to sell some stuff first. Take a pic of your rumblefish with those pedals on when you get a chance.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Post real pics please, not stock website photos. Start a wishlist thread for online pic copies.


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> ^ very nice man! I really want to buy some ultimate's but need to sell some stuff first. Take a pic of your rumblefish with those pedals on when you get a chance.


Will do.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Q-TECH said:


> New go pedals for my yet to be delivered Rumblefish Elite


How thick are these?


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Another shot.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

About time to replace the drivetrain... 
Renthal 32t chainring, Andel/Velosolo 21t cog & KMC 9SL

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr

Just installed... Xmas spirit!

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

eThirteen Turbocharger 36T Bash Guard


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Was able to sell two bikes and some other valuables while cleaning out my garage, I was able to bring home these two sweet new rides 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Trek Fuel 90 2001, A day later I bought a DT 420SL wheelset because my rear wheel cracked.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

A few purchase for my build. =)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

My Helmet mounted light









another close up shot of the mount resting on the visor








a front shot








side shot with the control


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Diamondback podium 3
Nova 29er 35mm 969 Tubeset


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

SRAM X9 groupset


























Shimano Deore XT SM-RT79 203 i 180 rotors










Avid Elixir 7 brakes










Flatbar Giant Contact 690mm










SRAM PG970










Sigma BC1009










Wellgo V12 Copy pedals










All together










:thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Front and rear HopeTech M4 Evo


----------



## Jetman46 (Oct 22, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> Front and rear HopeTech M4 Evo


Some of the best brakes on the market!!!


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Where do i start?*

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics, was too excited to get the real camera


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

Picked up my 13 year old sons xmas present.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

bars, grips and seat post clamp! Salsa Promoto carbon ODI Rouge lock on and Salsa lip lock 








Feedback Sports stand!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> Front and rear HopeTech M4 Evo





Jetman46 said:


> Some of the best brakes on the market!!!


Yessir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

chris666 said:


> Picked up my 13 year old sons xmas present.


Awesome!


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

After grips and pedals, I said I wouldn't spend more money on my bike until something broke, or I became a more capable rider, but chain slap and occasionally throwing the chain was getting on my nerves.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Avid X0 trails


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Specialized Hardrock for the Nephew.








A big boys bike.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bike finally came in. Didn't want to post it earlier, since I know you guys like actual pictures.


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Thomson 50mm, POC Trabec and winter gear.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Grips and Carbon Seatpost


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Not a purchase but brand new warranty
replacement frame. 
Santa Cruz customer service is the best!!










After the shakedown ride.


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay so I feel a little bad about this one. I wanted a bike for Christmas. I wasn't looking for a high end bike because I cant afford that. I just wanted something with the basics I needed. I had seen this bike at a store and it didn't have a price tag on it. So I asked a worker and he said it was $300.00 I thought well I like it but I don't have that dough right now.

I went back yesterday and they still had it. I asked this very nice older lady and she said "well its not in our system we don't sell this bike it got shipped by accident". It was sitting next to a 99$ bike.

She asked the manger and he was very rude to her he said "Look up the product code its not that hard". I for one cant stand when people treat their employees like that. She told him she did but it wasn't in the system.He stormed off all upset and then came back and shouted its 99$ you can tell if you looked at the sigh above you.

I knew the bike retailed for around $300 but since this guy was a jerk to this poor old lady I said "Okay sir can you ring me up"

Oh well part of me feels bad but the other part of me thinks "SCORE"........


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Picked up a new light, Gloworm X2, hoping to test it out tonight!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

mayonays said:


> Picked up a new light, Gloworm X2, hoping to test it out tonight!


would be curious to know how it goes. i have the same light and plan to have it on my helmet. looks like i wont be able to test till thursday if all goes well as planned.

thanks.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the culmination of a lot of purchases.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah!! One nice Nickel deserves another! This is my Nickel LT:


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Some lovely pedals


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

bapski said:


> would be curious to know how it goes. i have the same light and plan to have it on my helmet. looks like i wont be able to test till thursday if all goes well as planned.
> 
> thanks.


This light is amazing! I'm coming from a single Niterider Minewt 600, so it was a significant upgrade in lumens and reduction in weight. I mounted the light on my helmet (Giro Venti) just above the visor and didn't have any issues with it moving/sliding around. I put the battery in my bag and don't even notice the weight of the light, it's great. Would recommend this to anyone looking for a small but powerful light in the ~$200 price range.


----------



## Pedal4Fun (Nov 19, 2008)

New Trek Stache. Custom build with XTR, Industry Nine wheels, Reverb, Race Face cockpit. Just waiting on the chain guide.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you would enjoy a Stache with a stache.  (from Twitter).


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*First GPS*

But its been so long since ive used a computer that i always seem to forget it until i see the mount on the bar and smack myself for not using it. Anyway also got the HR option.

<img src=https://www.thewashingmachinepost.net/garmin_500/garmin_500.jpg>


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Klein*

New (to me) Klein from a local MTBiker and a new On-One fork and seatpost from Planet-X. This is going to be an around town bike for my wife. I'll post pics when it's complete.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Already installed on the Nomad......


----------



## SilverStar07 (Jun 3, 2010)

A new crankset for my road bike that I probably won't install until after Christmas. I am still waiting on a bottom bracket. 

And so my Mt. Bike wouldn't feel left out a new Bash Ring I found sitting in a discount bin at a local LBS. 

And a new set of brakes, nothing fancy but it needed them.

SS-


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

The Wife bought me this for Christmas


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

50calray said:


> The Wife bought me this for Christmas


Hot damn! Nice bike


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I finally told her what I paid for the Mach 5.7 carbon I am picking up Saturday; she wasn't impressed. LOL.


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Pick this up today.


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Got this today.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Q-TECH said:


> Got this today.


Love that green fork!!!


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Merry early Christmas to me!!
Chris King ISO hubs, Double butted DT Swiss spokes, Blue nips and Stans Flow EX rims.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Leftover '12 Cannondale Scalpel 29er Carbon 1










I had an '06 Scalpel 1000 and a selfbuilt '09 Caffeine 29er. This bike takes the good from both, mashes it together, and knocks a few pounds off the lighter of the two. Incredible bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ And a newer MINICooper.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ And a newer MINICooper.


'05 MCS just like your's actually.  It was the first car my wife ever owned. She bought it as a present to herself when she finished nursing school. I'm trying to talk her into selling it because we rarely drive it* and I really want an FR-S or BRZ. It is a brilliant little car, though. She got the 6MT with the optional LSD. We might keep it and just buy the FR-S/BRZ anyway, but I have no idea where I'll stuff a MINI, FR-S/BRZ, 4Runner, and a Prius in my 2 car garage. Much like my bikes, I have a hard time selling my cars. I get all sentimental about them.


















*Through my work, we have a leased Prius station wagon. The lease allows for 30k miles per year, covers insurance, maintenance, tires, everything except gas. It gets 42mpg on average and takes regular... and we just had our first child. So, yeah, the premium drinking, 30mpg (on a good day) MINI has seen about 1000 miles in the past 4 months while we're pushing 7000 on the Prius in that time.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on! Resale will be pretty good being low miles and a supercharged version. I also want a BRZ. I'm going to wait for the STi version. Like you said, they are a brilliant little car. I can't wait to have a sporty RWD car again.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Right on! Resale will be pretty good being low miles and a supercharged version. I also want a BRZ. I'm going to wait for the STi version. Like you said, they are a brilliant little car. I can't wait to have a sporty RWD car again.


If I didn't need a roof rack, a BRZ would be the ideal car. I can't wait to see what the STI numbers are like. I hope competitors make models similar.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Scarsandtears said:


> Merry early Christmas to me!!
> Chris King ISO hubs, Double butted DT Swiss spokes, Blue nips and Stans Flow EX rims.


I have CK/Arch's on the way. I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

*fatso*

oh my fatness


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

cbd5600 said:


> I have CK/Arch's on the way. I can't wait!


:thumbsup: Enjoy!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread keeps reminding me why the bicycle industry is booming


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> oh my fatness


That's a nice color scheme!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> oh my fatness


That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> That thing is beautiful.


much thanks


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

missionworkshop vx shed messenger bag


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

New kicks just for biking. Tons of grip on the pedals and muddy slopes.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Received the final part to complete my build: 35mm and 800mm of goodness. =)


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Just don't have enough time in my day with my work commute and two kids to bike as much as I like.

$130 from Amazon, and I have a nice little ride to take out for my lunch breaks at work.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New XTR Race wheelset!


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

*Early Christmas presents*

XTR Trail brakes and XT Ice-tech rotors for the bike my GF is riding. The Formula RX's didn't have much adjustability and didn't fit her smaller hands.





Rock Shox Reverb for my MojoSL. I put my old Joplin4 on the bike my GF is riding:



Race Face SIxc Cranks for my MojoSL. My old RF NextSL cranks are going on my hard tail.


----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice man! Looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

poe400 said:


>


Gotta love white!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

i just got this hope 24mm axle for my Maverick fork.
So i guess that i will be swapping the fork of my Pugs to my KM tonight.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

New plastic for my Chilli,
that's rims.....a foot in both camps Chinese front , US rear.
Never thought I would ever ride carbon mtb rims, but performance gains over alloy are huge.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Q-TECH said:


> Gotta love white!


Oh yeah! To tell you the truth, I didn't like white for anything. But before I bought my Nickel frame, I literally stole a new white set of Sinergy wheels off EBay. I didn't think any other color would look good with the white wheels, so I decided on a white frame. Now I seem to like white for everything. Weird how that works. I'm even thinking about keeping my white GF.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*5.7c*

A lil sumptin I demoed several r 4 weeks ago; picked up at the Waco LBS today :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> A lil sumptin I demod several r 4 weeks ago; oicked up at the waco LBS today :thumbsup:


Does that mean you bought one?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*yes*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Does that mean you bought one?


Yes I bought it a few weeks ago and picked it up today. Had the wheels swapped, a KS dropper post and a triple crankset put on.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on! Have fun with it and thanks for your service!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Right on! Have fun with it and thanks for your service!


Tnx ! I had it out today on a local trail and averaged faster than last time. Now I'm not all about fast at all, but do like to have a great ride and this bike is a cut above the 04 Stumpjumper for sure


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> On it's way to me!! ........may paint it, since I have green accents on my current bike and they make this look like a pumpkin, we'll see. I'm super excited!!! Gonna be a different ride that my Stumpy for sure!!


Did this bike brake in Sedona?


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

New shifters. Time to get to work


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I have three sets of those. I like them a lot!


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ I have three sets of those. I like them a lot!


Nice! I broke the stock shifter on a bad fall my last ride, these finally came in yesterday. They're easy to put in right?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Philbobagginz said:


> Nice! I broke the stock shifter on a bad fall my last ride, these finally came in yesterday. They're easy to put in right?


Yes, easy to put on. But, be carefull with the little round plastic things that you have to remove to put the cable in. The tops, where you use a straight screw driver, strip pretty easily. And they are a pain to get new ones from SRAM because you have to go to an LBS. SRAM will not send them to you if you call them. And they don't make it so the LBS can make any money on them.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, easy to put on. But, be carefull with the little round plastic things that you have to remove to put the cable in. The tops, where you use a straight screw driver, strip pretty easily. And they are a pain to get new ones from SRAM because you have to go to an LBS. SRAM will not send them to you if you call them. And they don't make it so the LBS can make any money on them.


Ok cool. Thanks for the heads up dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

The latest parts for my 29er build. Still waiting on a few things, so this really isn't my "latest" purchase, but its the latest to arrive in my hands.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

New bike 
2013 Trek Rumblefish elite


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I really liked the silver/green/white on the Stache 8 that I demo'ed, but the green fork seems a little much. Otherwise, great bike!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah the green fork is a little much but it does the job. It kind of grow son ya though


----------



## NoProRider (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a great pic but here's my latest acquisition - 2009 (I think) Santa Cruz Superlight.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing too exciting..

- New riding shorts
- New Airtool floor pump
- Squeal Out for my brakes... sick of hearing turkeys chasing me!

Sorry for the bad pic:


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

xt hydros... anybody got any feedback on shimano ispec as i was thinking of picking up a pair of mounting brackets?


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Pick er up this weekend. So much fuun








'13 Speshy Carve Expert


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

For the new Fish


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

Scarsandtears said:


> Merry early Christmas to me!!
> Chris King ISO hubs, Double butted DT Swiss spokes, Blue nips and Stans Flow EX rims.


Beautiful!! Did you lace these up yourself or your LBS? :thumbsup:


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Scarsandtears said:


> Merry early Christmas to me!!
> Chris King ISO hubs, Double butted DT Swiss spokes, Blue nips and Stans Flow EX rims.


How much did those set you back if you dont mind me asking as im looking to pick up the exact same wheelset in the near future.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

*Expensive day (but worth it)*

1) Easton Ea70 Seatpost

2) 2013 Giant Trance X29-1


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Brand spanking new Niner RIP 9, courtesy of Jenson USA and my lovely bride. Interestingly, I purchased at $1849, then saw it advertised at $1399 2 weeks later. Emailed them and they credited me the difference in price. GREAT COMPANY!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

New brake for my dj bike and an avid pro bleed kit.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Combination of about 20 different purchases


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

geo025 said:


> New plastic for my Chilli,
> that's rims.....a foot in both camps Chinese front , US rear.
> Never thought I would ever ride carbon mtb rims, but performance gains over alloy are huge.


nice rig..hows the chinese vs US rim ?
tell us more about the front mud guard, what brand, where u get it?
Thanks.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

shiny new seatpost clamp, for a little early Christmas bling. $7.83 on amazon.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Philbobagginz said:


> New shifters. Time to get to work


Hey, did you get them things on yet?


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

post 2 for photo


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

stinkywinky said:


> post 2 for photo


2..


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Stem + Handlebar


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

My GRE studying might have to get put on hold since this came today.


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantom29 X7 (from BD)... $900
DIY PVC repair stand... $30
(Not pictured)
Bottle and holder... $25
Ergon GP2's... $40
Various tools, pump, hangers... $130
Garmin Etrex 30 with bike mount... $185 (Craigslist)

Still need to buy pedals and/or shoes... but I'll be ready to start my new hobby when it warms up. Come onnnnnn spring time!


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

C-guide dunno if I installed it right.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

inter said:


> nice rig..hows the chinese vs US rim ?
> tell us more about the front mud guard, what brand, where u get it?
> Thanks.


Jury is still out on Chinese v USA . But Enve's being a six time's the price makes them a hard pill to swallow. I've heard of Chinese rims breaking but also know of a couple of Enve's that haven't held up too well either.
The Finish on the Chinese rims appear to be better , but time will tell if they can go the distance.

Mud guard is a " Marsh Guard" , Google it... good enough for Minnar..
Works well at keeping that flung up *%#@ off your face.

The Marsh Guard by si-paton - Pinkbike


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Ripped off my ethirteen bash guard and replaced with a Truvativ Stylo. Much, much cleaner looking.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

new bar and stem for my rumblefish


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

jsigone said:


> new bar and stem for my rumblefish


More pictures please


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

You need some *ORANGE* spacers, my friend!



jsigone said:


> new bar and stem for my rumblefish


Speaking of *orange*, I put new cranks on my IH MKIII about a month ago...









...and a new rear wheel with an *orange* hub... (I've since replaced the cassette with a nice spidered one too...









...and I'm ordering this (well, the front version) tomorrow for a new front wheel build with a Stans Arch...









I'm an atheist. but DAMN, I love christmas!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New XTR Trail wheelset:


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I posted part of this earlier, but since its ALL new I figured I should post a photo of the whole bike...


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought a new Token seat post clamp, around 13 gr. -


----------



## furiousgibbon (Feb 3, 2012)

Shimano Saint SS RD, to go on as soon as my 32T Widgit chainring gets here. Looking forward to 1x10 simplicity and Shadow+ silence!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got these in the mail. Two Stan's Flow hoops and a front and rear Hope Pro 2 evo. Pic posted is with the first set of dt comp double butted spokes laced. Can't wait to get these done!


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

sxshep said:


>


lets see more pics of the work stand.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

These are awesome, helping keep me warm even down into the upper teens with a glove liner.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Split-jackets !*

Not here yet, but I know what I want and this morning stopped by the local eye doc in Harker Heights who is the Oakley prescription dealer. Have appointment Wednesday afternoon for exam and hopefully place the order; should be suhweet


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

And now we wait.....for the bike park to open

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

My latest purchase was a long overdue apparel upgrade. Each item is the best I could find for keeping me warm, dry and comfortable!

- Gore Fusion 2.0 GT AS jacket 
- Gore Fusion 2.0 GT AS pants 
- Gore Alp-X gloves
- Altura Attack waterproof shorts
- Endura FS260 Pro II shorts


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

New Giro Hex in the same color as my frame!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

*Recent ebay purchase!*

Scored this on ebay for 260.00. Have a SRAM xo 2x10 FD on the way and a SRAM x9 type two medium cage RD on the way. The build is coming along!


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

New transportation!! Only things not new are the pedals, seat and headlight and front wheel (still waiting for the shop to get some parts from the hub manufacturer.)


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Just bought an MRP G3 from ebikestop for a really good price (the BB version, not the ISCG in the internet pic below). I emailed about availability and they said they have it in stock, so we'll see. Have read mixed reviews about this place, but can't beat the price and no one else appears to have these yet.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

t2091 said:


> My GRE studying might have to get put on hold since this came today.


What bike is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

2 sets ordered


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

New chain. KMC x-10 Ti










Also big ups and thank you to my LBS for price matching Colorado cyclist for a Thomson X4 stem. Ordered that in a 80mm.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

King Headset for x-mas, and shortly after found this thomson elite set for a screaming deal on craigslist


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just purchased a 2013 Trek Cobia. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

New Mavic crosstrail wheels, now I just need to get some Tubeless tires. 

Blueliner


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

2012 Canfield Yelli Screamy. Hopefully, I'll have it all done by tomorrow.


----------



## Jetman46 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pictures please.


----------



## linken711 (Sep 21, 2012)

Soumi extreme, awesome grip!

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

TIME Atac XS Pedals & Giro Code Shoes:


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Chris King headset and matching red King spacers.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Bar mitts. Hoping to keep the riding season going. This morning at 25deg they were nice with thin gloves


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

A new Banshee Rune V2


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

A X Fusion Velvet RL2 DLA 110-140mm Fork and a KCNC Kudos Headset.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

New frame. Mostly new parts. Some used parts. Lots of assembly required.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Knolly Endorphin to go with my Knolly Chilcotin


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

tiSS'er said:


> Knolly Endorphin to go with my Knolly Chilcotin


Dude you could of at least bought a bike with a different looking frame


----------



## davidrode (Nov 7, 2009)

*wtb exiwolf 2.3 29er*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My latest bike purchase: 2013 Trek Cobia 19"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*New bike!*

2012 Surly Troll 16" Complete Bike


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> Sweet!


Very Nice! I upgraded my brakes on my 2011 Rumblefish I to Shimano XT. (The XT were almost the same price as SLX or I would have gone SLX)

One thing I see in your picture though, you used the washers (I forget what they are called) from the AVID brakes, but the Shimano are designed to be installed without those. You need to make sure your rotor is running at the correct depth in respect to your caliper.

On my front ones, I kept the Avid G3 rotor, but had to use the Shimano adapter, and then shim it out to clear the extra 5mm diameter of the Avid rotor.

Those brakes are nice though, aren't they? The best upgrade on my bike so far.


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice Knolly Bikes I,m jealous congrats on your new bike !


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

New 2008 Trek 29er single speed frame and Niner rigid fork.


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Nice shoes! What kind?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ those must be five ten Sam Hills.

i wintered my bytch out with studded tires. Shwalbe Ice Spiker Pros


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

Enve 26 DH with Chris King 150x12. Stainless drive shell.


----------



## mikede (Nov 24, 2012)

1 of each! Super happy!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ those must be five ten Sam Hills.


What she said


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Post a pic of your latest purchase (bike related only)*

Here's some pics of my Rocky Mtn Element 50 MSL. I've swapped out the stock wheelset for some WTB i23's with Hope hubs and Trail King 2.2 tires. Added some Lizard Skin lock-on grips and a set of VP Component flat pedals. Hope the pics are ok. Taken kind of quick and after a ride. This ended up being a pre-christmas gift for myself.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

I got this great little bell for the handlebars - makes an intimidating DING DING sound:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

New bar/rack for my commuter?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cheap (and surprisingy well built) light from China for my Monkey.
1200 Lumen CREE XML T6 LED Bike Bicycle Outdoor Sports Light Headlight Headlamp | eBay


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Persimmon Rx lens in from military sales branch of Oakley. Still waiting on the frames w/grey Rx lens. Why should I not be surprised that my order with Oakley labs, that I put in several days after the order with the optometrist, is here and I still await the optometrist to get their order from Oakley. :madman:

LOL.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Not here yet, but I know what I want and this morning stopped by the local eye doc in Harker Heights who is the Oakley prescription dealer. Have appointment Wednesday afternoon for exam and hopefully place the order; should be suhweet


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

next said:


> I got this great little bell for the handlebars - makes an intimidating DING DING sound:


I saw boobs, then I saw bell.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

New park helmet after seeing that video on bike rumor.

Giro section


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Rabies010, I have that same light and it works great!!! I did order the wide angle lens for it on ebay and it improves it even more! Great choice for a great savings!!!!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

SlowMTBer said:


> Very Nice! I upgraded my brakes on my 2011 Rumblefish I to Shimano XT. (The XT were almost the same price as SLX or I would have gone SLX)
> 
> One thing I see in your picture though, you used the washers (I forget what they are called) from the AVID brakes, but the Shimano are designed to be installed without those. You need to make sure your rotor is running at the correct depth in respect to your caliper.
> 
> ...


Good point. I didn't know if the washers were necessary and eye-balled it for fit. Will keep an eye on it and change out if needed. Waiting on another paycheck or two to replace the front Avid. Kinda awkward with two different brake levers. I had planned to keep the Avid rotors, unless someone tells me I'm doing a big no no. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Christmas loot!...*

Bontrager Inform RXL shorts
Tri-Flow Super Dry Lube
Garneau Ergo-Air cold weather gloves
Swiftwick 1/2calf socks
Crankbrothers multi-10 tool


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

iamspartacus said:


> Rabies010, I have that same light and it works great!!! I did order the wide angle lens for it on ebay and it improves it even more! Great choice for a great savings!!!!!


Tnx for the tip on the wide angle lens ! :thumbsup:


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Sold my K2 and bought a 2012 Trek Superfly 100!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Beau44 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Winter boredom*

Rebuild from the ground up of my 06 cannondale prophet the only factory part still is the rear shock.weight is down to 26.4 from somewhere well above 30lbs


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ It's so light because it's missing stuff, Like 4 pounds of stuff. Dang, it will be heavier then before! Lol.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ It's so light because it's missing stuff, Like 4 pounds of stuff. Dang, it will be heavier then before! Lol.


Like brakes, shifters, cables! I think it dropped, but not noticeably.
I still like the bike though.


----------



## Beau44 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha ha thank you the pic was taken just before I put shifters and brakes on the weight was after it was complete.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

drizzoh said:


> Sold my K2 and bought a 2012 Trek Superfly 100!


That is one sexy bike. Congrats man!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got my SMP Selle Plus Saddle for my Yeti SB95.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

50calray said:


> Just got my SMP Selle Plus Saddle for my Yeti SB95.


Just don't let your nut sack slip down through that hole. You'll never get em back.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

its like clipping in

my phone made this


----------



## Berm (Nov 2, 2006)

Great purchases.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

bought these yesterday, for the ride this morning. really cold here for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Front Tyre and Chain for the bike plus a shirt, pads and toolkit.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

FLN75S said:


> New Front Tyre and Chain for the bike plus a shirt, pads and toolkit.


I bought some 661 elbow pads, just recently. your post jogged my memory! :thumbsup:


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

*X9 & xt*

New 2 X 10 conversion. Went full X9 with XT 36-28 Crank. Perfect combo for FL riding... Stay in the 36 all day. Love it!!!!!


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Bike related because it's to take on every ride and replaces my broken Panasonic TS-3 that previously went in my camera pouch.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought the Flow 650b wheels to replace my tired Velocity Blunts when they were on sale for $50 bucks. Got some new tires so I figured it would be a good time to lace 'em up!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

got me some knee pads

my phone made this with Tapatalk


----------



## mattyfury (Mar 16, 2009)

New shimano xt brakes and icetech rotors. It's nice not to have to mess around with my brakes on each ride. I hated avid elixir crs









New jagwire braided cables.









Can't wait for warmer weather..


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally paid off my Marlin, $700 aint much to many, but to me its a big deal, so is owning a Trek, felt like a kid oon Xmas morning Saturday when I paid this off and brought it home.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Finally paid off my Marlin, $700 aint much to many, but to me its a big deal, so is owning a Trek, felt like a kid oon Xmas morning Saturday when I paid this off and brought it home.


Good for you. Nothing wrong with that bike. I know I get too caught up in getting gear that is beyond my capabilities. I really like the high-end stuff but don't really need it. Now go ride that new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

set of street wheels to cope with this winter rainy season...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Added new XT rear mech, shifters and chain. Also SLX cassette and blingy red RaceFace middle ring.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Finally paid off my Marlin, $700 aint much to many, but to me its a big deal, so is owning a Trek, felt like a kid oon Xmas morning Saturday when I paid this off and brought it home.


I love my Marlin. Fun bike and a great frame to build on when the time comes. I've been in a steady diet of value menus and no social life to get my FS.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxman (Dec 31, 2012)

Just picked'er up yesterday... And just got 5 inches of snow today:madmax:. I wanna ride !!!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't let a little snow stop you.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> Very cheap (and surprisingy well built) light from China for my Monkey.
> 1200 Lumen CREE XML T6 LED Bike Bicycle Outdoor Sports Light Headlight Headlamp | eBay


got the same one for X'mas from my bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Jaxman said:


> Just picked'er up yesterday... And just got 5 inches of snow today:madmax:. I wanna ride !!!!


Just look at it as a challenge.  Seriously, [email protected]# it. Just ride and make sure to dry it off a bit when you get back. It'll be fun.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Suntour 7sd Barcons*

Dont make fun of me there for my Bridgestone Mb-1 Dropbar conversion......


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Barcons 7spds*

dsf


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

New front wheel - Stans Flow EX laced to an I9 classic in orange. WTB Weirwolf completes the package.

First 9 miles yesterday...


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Needed a better gripping front tire.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Oakeshott said:


> Needed a better gripping front tire.


it's a different look....but I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## mwm70 (Dec 6, 2012)

This


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Jaxman said:


> Just picked'er up yesterday... And just got 5 inches of snow today:madmax:. I wanna ride !!!!


Same thing happened to me last February. Didn't snow all winter, I bought my bike, and BAM, snow everywhere.

It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> it's a different look....but I like it :thumbsup:


Thanks bro. It seems to take corners a little bit better thanks to the new tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

mwm70 said:


> This


I'm loving this bike! How does it ride? I just built up a 29er hardtail and I've been looking at Airborne FS bikes quite a bit lately.


----------



## mwm70 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jason R said:


> I'm loving this bike! How does it ride? I just built up a 29er hardtail and I've been looking at Airborne FS bikes quite a bit lately.


Nice. Only been on 2 short rides but I like it. Coming from a 15 year old 26" hard tail it is a whole different world.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Just bought a new helmet. They're currently on sale at pricepoint for 49.98!


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of new winter riding boots, tried them out and my feet were almost sweating in normal riding socks!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Picked up a couple things for the Marlin. Didnt like the Cassette, whole mega range thing,,,,, and stock grips SUCK, so got some ODI's. Felt too hard still till installed and tried them, comfy ass grips for being so thin.



















Ready for first trail ride, lets see which gets dirtier, me or the bike.

PS: Yes my Kitten was supervising my work, even inspected the cassette for me :thumbsup:


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Got the giant reign. Before that got the answer carbon 720 and the rove 80mm stem.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

^Answer products ftw. Been running the Rove XC Stem and 685 Protaper's for a few months now - fantastic setup. Looks nice on your rig.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The carbon protaper 720's are my go to bar. I have them on both mtb's. 

That stem looks sweet!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

CODA Tarantula cranks. Granny ring is titanium and the other two are some raceface race rings I just picked up! Can't wait to get it on my bike!


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

tyh83 said:


> Just picked up a pair of new winter riding boots, tried them out and my feet were almost sweating in normal riding socks!


What brand is that? How much?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

its a 45North Wolvhammer


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Just bought a new helmet. They're currently on sale at pricepoint for 49.98!


sweet! might have to pick one up myself. I've been looking for a new helmet with a little more coverage!


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Just bought a new helmet. They're currently on sale at pricepoint for 49.98!


Thats the exact helmet I got a few weeks ago. It fits well and feels good. Love the digital camo.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

reedfe said:


> sweet! might have to pick one up myself. I've been looking for a new helmet with a little more coverage!


you better pick them up now, they currently have free shipping promo just for this weekend.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

FSA Afterburner 2x9 crankset/BB, and SRAM X9 front derailleur. Big improvement over the old X7/SRAM S800 crank. Also added a ton of tire clearance on the FD cage.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

new shades are here. the persimmon lens is great for seeing the contrast in the terrain features. The grey lens still on the way from the lab.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Feedback Sports Sport Mechanic Stand*

I finally got a decent Work Stand for the bikes! :thumbsup:
Thank You Christmas and Birthday gift cards to the LBS!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

So worth it. And the Feedback stands are great for road trips, too.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Bought a new fork, before I have a frame for it to go in.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Spykr said:


> CODA Tarantula cranks. Granny ring is titanium and the other two are some raceface race rings I just picked up! Can't wait to get it on my bike!


I have a set of these that came in my 98 F1000 - they were nice and stiff cranks. I think I have Raceface Team rings on them.

I'd use them in something new, but I kinda loaned the bike to my father in law to ride around his neighborhood. I'd rather it get some use than collect dust and be in my way.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Bought a new fork, before I have a frame for it to go in.


I did that once, bought a set of new wheels and tires weeks before I bought the new car. It made me a little nervous.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I did that once, bought a set of new wheels and tires weeks before I bought the new car. It made me a little nervous.


Was too good a deal on a brand new '13 Fox F29 (100mm, CTD, FIT, Tapered, QR15), for me to pass up.

I'm thinking it'll go on a Spearfish or Jet9 - but I haven't made up my mind yet. I'll have to sell my flux and buld up some new 29er hoops around my kings.

this is going to get expensive, quick, all because I got a "deal" on something.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Was too good a deal on a brand new '13 Fox F29 (100mm, CTD, FIT, Tapered, QR15), for me to pass up.
> 
> I'm thinking it'll go on a Spearfish or Jet9 - but I haven't made up my mind yet. I'll have to sell my flux and buld up some new 29er hoops around my kings.
> 
> this is going to get expensive, quick, all because I got a "deal" on something.


That's what happened when I bought my Nickel at a discount. I was just going to swap parts over from my other bike. Yeah, right, that didn't happen. Not one part from my old bike made it to the new bike. And, it got expensive. It was worth it though! Go for a Jet9. I went to High School with the owner. You couldn't find a nicer guy if you tried!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

adrenalnjunky said:


> I have a set of these that came in my 98 F1000 - they were nice and stiff cranks. I think I have Raceface Team rings on them.
> 
> I'd use them in something new, but I kinda loaned the bike to my father in law to ride around his neighborhood. I'd rather it get some use than collect dust and be in my way.


I'm putting them on my bike today! Can't wait to give 'em a ride and have something better than the constantly-creaking cheap-o FSA alpha drives I have on my prophet!


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

i like that bike stand! same as mine


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo










For the back. Tried to test drive it tonight but its icy as a penguins balls here in the uk at the mo!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Decided to try out riding clipped in. Minnaars and Mallet 2's. I got it for climbing initially, and it's gonna take me a bit to get used to. I don't feel confident at all in removing my foot, especially quickly. I do like that I can swap to flats at the top and ride down with these shoes, even with the cleats still in.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

StuLax18 said:


> Decided to try out riding clipped in. Minnaars and Mallet 2's. I got it for climbing initially, and it's gonna take me a bit to get used to. I don't feel confident at all in removing my foot, especially quickly. I do like that I can swap to flats at the top and ride down with these shoes, even with the cleats still in.


I like Shimano pedals with the multi release cleats for learning, plus they allow you to adjust the tension. I've tried the Mallets and IMHO they are tricky to get out of, they even require a good amount of pressure to clip in.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

whoopwhoop said:


> I like Shimano pedals with the multi release cleats for learning, plus they allow you to adjust the tension. I've tried the Mallets and IMHO they are tricky to get out of, they even require a good amount of pressure to clip in.


I don't have much issue getting in, but I miss being able to get out with just a flick of my foot, like the Shimano 105 I have on my road bike. There's no tension adjustment because they "break in over time" which is kind of annoying, but they do seem to get better fairly quickly.

I just need to ride around more where I can get used to getting in and out and not worry about falling.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

The feedback stand is pretty sweet i can't wait to put it to good use this riding season! :thumbsup:


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

New frame!! Transition Bandit26 from a crash replacement. I love it so far.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I told my wife I was tired of chasing her down on her road bike when I'm on a mtn bike during our street rides. I mentioned that I would like some slicks for one of my hardtails for my birthday and she went a bit overboard but I'm not complaining. It's a trek 7.2fx, fairly basic but does what I need it to. I'm not sure how I feel about the kickstand. I haven't had one of those in 15 years.

\\


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=755156&stc=1&d=1358931904

My Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 50


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok having trouble posting pictures but the link works.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Sweet*









Get this i liked a local bike shop on facebook just because it is an easy stop on my daily commute and low and behold they had a contest where if you liked them on face book you could win a $50 gift card ...... And i Won!!!!!:eekster:

First time Ever to win Bike Swag!!!:thumbsup:
Freaking Sweet!!

I knew before i stepped foot in the door i wanted a NiteRider Lumina 650 for my bars to go with my old faithful NiteRider Minewt USB that is on my helmet.
Awesome way to start the day!!!

It's a sweet shop too i'm glad i won i will be definitely swinging in from time to time!
Big thanks to DG Cycles of Londondery NH!!!!!


----------



## sistm (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats Jonny! I am waiting for my bike to arrive then I will post some pics. Some really nice bikes in here.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I found this nearly unused '92 Trek 820 Antelope last week. The original owner said he rode it 4 times and it had been lying in his garage since for 20 years. I took it home for $60 since I like those old chromoly frames to ride around town and on light dirt trails. It's pretty sweet after a little LTC and a new shifter.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

MRP 32t 'Bling Ring' spiderless chainring for my 69er single speed build.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

just hit purchase... :thumbsup: I love 510's! my third pair of their shoes. The low impact 2 are my primary's. figured, I needed some casuals like these.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ordered two Feedback Rakk stands yesterday from pricepoint .


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

My new medium Carve SL.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

tTramp14 said:


> My new medium Carve SL.


hawt - picked up a '13 Expert back in December.. looove it

found a great shape redline flight 29er a few weeks ago as well

ALSO found a great great great deal on a 2012 Surly Cross Check thats going to get turned into a nice little ss cx bike


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

gdtrfb24 said:


> Ordered two Feedback Rakk stands yesterday from pricepoint


Fantastic stand. Copped one a few weeks ago and it's great.

Latest purchase...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's what I'm drinkin' right now!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's what I'm drinkin' right now!


It's delicious.

On the real tho, just installed a red Hope seat post clamp and 5mm headset spacer. Also upgraded the front 160mm HS1 rotor to a 180mm.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ nice Trek! I'm wanting to score one of those root beer brown 69ers with the matching Maverick fork. I noticed tonight that Fat Tire tastes better when it's not so cold. I usually like beer really cold, but I let mine sit for awhile and it's better when it warms up a little.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

E13 XCX and XT Shadow plus rear derailleur. Just waiting to get a E13 guide ring and then I'll going 1x10.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ nice Trek! I'm wanting to score one of those root beer brown 69ers with the matching Maverick fork. I noticed tonight that Fat Tire tastes better when it's not so cold. I usually like beer really cold, but I let mine sit for awhile and it's better when it warms up a little.


Good luck. I just bought TWO brand new 69er frames, but without the Maverick fork. Maverick fork is great...when it works. Needs rebuilt way way too often. I'm building one up and keeping the other for a spare down the road.


----------



## Coopie81 (Jan 15, 2013)

My Carve SL 29, converted to tubeless. Brought her home last weekend. \o/


----------



## Covert44 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nice setup*

Hmm very nice congrats!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

$1000 for a pro built custom Hunter with many new bits....

:cryin: does not fit me so I bought for a friend.....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

All of this for $40 at the local bike swap last week. Seemed like a pretty good deal.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Just found a "take off" deal on a F29 140mm 34mm stanction Talus CTD fork! stoked. Just finished installing and it started snowing! :madman:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

XTR M980 38/26 cranks, XTR M985E2 FD, CB EB 3 pedals.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Easton Goodness!!!!*

Easton Haven stem, Easton Haven carbon bars and Easton haven carbon seat post


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Got this yesterday: 2010 Breezer Thunder Elite



The kid who raced it got 2nd place at CA high school state championships sophomore division a few years ago. His family is friends with Joe Breeze and live just down the street from him. Joe himself worked on this bike for the kid and rode with him. He got bumped up to varsity the next year and got beat by kids a lot bigger than him. That was discouraging so he gave it up.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

gddyap said:


> Got this yesterday: 2010 Breezer Thunder Elite
> 
> The kid who raced it got 2nd place at CA high school state championships sophomore division a few years ago. His family is friends with Joe Breeze and live just down the street from him. Joe himself worked on this bike for the kid and rode with him. He got bumped up to varsity the next year and got beat by kids a lot bigger than him. That was discouraging so he gave it up.


Nice! I like the plates on your truck, too.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Nice! I like the plates on your truck, too.


'66 Ford Bronco. The '73 next to you can't see in the picture has the GDDYAP plate.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

On Sunday, the wife got me a new bike...


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

CHUM said:


> $1000 for a pro built custom Hunter with many new bits....
> 
> :cryin: does not fit me so I bought for a friend.....


Wow, I wish I had friends like you
Hope your friend was suitably impressed, I know I would be!


----------



## dirty twin (May 4, 2012)

Got this last week.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothing extreme here (I'm old, lol), but great for what I need it for. I can carry it around with me in the backseat floorboard of my pickup where no one can see it to try & steal it.
Right out of the box (with the spoke reflectors still on, etc.), kinda crappy iphone pic:


ETA: better pix, taken today:


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Some new grips for my handlebars as the other ones were worn down and falling off in the George Washington National Forest. So far, so good.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Those Loaded parts are very nice.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Got me some new rubber!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, even though I am sick as heck a package showed up. Woo Hoo New parts! 

Old foam grips - Gone
Old scary brakes - Gone
New H2O cage

A couple bikes are doing better. Now I just need to.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

This was a big week for me for bike related purchases.

Shimano M530 clipless pedals
2x BV Bicycle water cages from Amazon (I love the quality of these and how well they match my bike)
Topeak Pocket Rocket pump
Topeak mini 20 function tool
Avenir saddle bag


































There's still 4 other purchases I need to take pictures of.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Big ticket road bike part purchase:


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

A couple of posts above I mentioned I got some Shimano clipless pedals. Here are the shoes I got to go with them, Five Ten Hellcats. I chose these shoes because I LOVE the look of them and now that I have them in person and have worn them, I'm 10x happier with my choice. This is my first time ever riding clipless and although I only had a chance to go around the neighborhood so far, I love it already.


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

got this frame for $100


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Race Face Atlas 32t Bash and Race Face Single 32t chainring for a 1X9

Woo!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

trail-adventure said:


> got this frame for $100


:eekster:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

*Giant Trance X29*

Love this thing.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my new Hollywood Racks spare tire rack. I wanted a spare tire rack so I could 1) swing the whole thing open and still be able to get to the trunk and 2) leave the ball in my hitch in case I get myself stuck, which is something I tend to enjoy doing. This rack appealed to me because you can still have the spare tire cover on while using it.


















In the picture with it open it looks like my bike's front tire is touching the curb, but it's just an illusion.


----------



## DevsP3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Topeak Multitool- Contains all the necessary tools - used a handful of times already for adjusting things on my bike.
Zinn & The art of Mountain Bike Maintenance - amazing book - covers everything you could think of.
Five Ten Danny Macaskill Shoes (Super comfortable and keep your feet planted)
Native Cable Polarized glasses off of Chainlove - great shades for casual or riding

Not pictured - Also added ODI Rogue grips to the bike.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

tiffany's pigeons said:


>


Loaded makes some of the highest bling factor components out there. Not too light, but amazing to stare at them on a good build.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

trail-adventure said:


> got this frame for $100


Nice!

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

New rubber for the summer...


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

WTB pure V comp. Picked up for 21.00 from Nashbar.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a quick picture since I was on lunch picking it up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Very clean new to me MB1, super stoked. Will be a good brother to my 93 MB1.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh cool, it's you again. I bought this bike in 1999 and sold it to a friend who sold it to a friend and last weekend I bought it back. I just put on new bars, stem, seat and now she's good to go.


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought this -










To replace this -










The Token seatpost clamp creaked constantly no matter how much I tightened it. I finally stripped the fixing bolt. About all I can say for it - is it was very, very light.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Crosstrain - flat bar road bike.


----------



## SHREDINATOR5000 (Jul 11, 2012)

OldTiGuy said:


> Bought this -
> 
> To replace this -
> 
> The Token seatpost clamp creaked constantly no matter how much I tightened it. I finally stripped the fixing bolt. About all I can say for it - is it was very, very light.


When I bought my Thomson collar I thought that I was maybe wasting money on bling. But, I was wrong. It is just amazing how low a torque you need to hold the seatpost with no creaking or slipping. Just a fantastic product, in my opinion.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Got some bike bling!

New upgrades from stock are the ikon rubber and sdr titanium rail seat, anodized hope bling including odi ruffian grips. Larger 'middle ring going from 22/33/42 to getto 2x10 22/36/bash














































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New tires, Specialized Purgatory Armadillo Elite 26x2.4. Nice mix of knobbies, sidewall stiffness, and run tubeless at 24F/28R.


----------



## bentfork (Jun 19, 2006)

*My new bike and riding buddy (buddy not new purchase, been around for 2 years)*


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

Niner flat carbón bar and easton haven carbón seat post. 160 USD total.(both on sale).


----------



## whoodie (Apr 15, 2012)

Personalized ODI Rogues


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New graphics for my Enve's&#8230;

Replaced these graphics:










With these:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

carlosmontiel said:


> View attachment 769557
> 
> 
> Niner flat carbón bar and easton haven carbón seat post. 160 USD total.(both on sale).


Where'd you get that deal?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Done with my CB Candys. Seized on my last ride. Will be the 3rd set of needle bearings in a year. 
Hope these are more reliable.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

zippinveedub said:


> Where'd you get that deal?


Jenson: seatpost is 27.2, has been on sale forever, and they had about Two weeks ago The niner carbon bars on sale at 99.99.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

carlosmontiel said:


> View attachment 769557
> 
> 
> Niner flat carbón bar and easton haven carbón seat post. 160 USD total.(both on sale).


You paid a lot of money for two boxes!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

carlosmontiel said:


> Jenson: seatpost is 27.2, has been on sale forever, and they had about Two weeks ago The niner carbon bars on sale at 99.99.


JensonUSA has some ridiculous amount of stock for some things. I was talking to one of their receiving guys on a ride. He was talking about all the new Giro stuff they recently got in and how there's still quite a bit of Shimano stuff from around Black Friday. I commented about the Shimano XT 10spd chain that's been on the front page forever, and they said that is one of their best sellers (besides tubes) and that they sell 100s of them a day; also mentioned how one guy actually ordered about $250 worth of just those chains. They then joked that they don't even change the chain on their own bike; maybe cause they get a new bike by then (despite not getting paid much)?


----------



## Lance Armstrong (Nov 17, 2012)

bentfork said:


> View attachment 769556


Ok, this looks incredibly like one of my local trails in shorthills park. It doesn't happen to be there does it?


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

DWill said:


> New graphics for my Enve's&#8230;
> 
> Replaced these graphics:


The new graphics do look a lot better what's the deal price wise?
Is the decal outline silver ?


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

rly? 6 spams in a row.. this is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Reign2Rider said:


> rly? 6 spams in a row.. this is getting ridiculous now.


Maybe they're just stoked they got beats by dre to use while riding?


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Not much. A cheap red 34.9 seat post clamp.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Green/gold ODI rogue grips
2013 taperbore Avid elixir 1's (eBay auction $35!)
Dirty dog Reaper stem (eBay $40)
FSA xc180 bars (eBay $1)
Mountain pipe
Quad sting pro qd-1 front disc kit (eBay new in box $20)





















I've also got a couple things I just won that are still being shipped
Raceface next SL carbon bars
Wtb green laserdisc wheelset


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue TLR 29x2.3" tires -- setup tubeless with Stan's on my Mustang wheels with Bontrager rim strips. Also got some Spank Spike pedals to replace my Time's. Clipless and I aren't getting along on the full squish, so going back to flat's for a while until I learn how to ride a FS a bit better.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

just got 
Rock Shox Revelation 140mm RLT w/15mm TA
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Full Shimano XT drive train 2x10
Shimano XT Hydro trail brakes with Ice tech center lockrotors 
Truvativ AKA AM 70mm Stem 
Shimano XT M788 hubs with Mavic hoops (Nothing special)
Crank bros Mallets 3

Coming in the mail is a
KS i950 seat post 
Five ten Hellcat SPD shoes
Giro Xen gloves
and Fox Launch Shorty knee pads








yeah I knoe the hydro lines need to be trimmed im waiting for the bleed kit to come in


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*I don't know about what I purchaesd...*

...but last week, 7 days ago, almost to the hour, my bike decided to pay me back by purchasing this condition for me. Ugh..one broken wrist. 4 weeks in a removable splint (yeah I'm good at getting my way in the cast room). Time, go fast so I can start tearin' it up again...and teach that stupid trail a thing or 3 !


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This Gary Fisher Collection Trek hat goes along nicely with my Gary Fisher Collection Cobia.


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

Picked up a new Cannondale Trigger 29'er with the lefty supermax.
















And a black 1UP USA rack.









And got a hitch installed on my miata. 









Now I don't have to do this anymore.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*KS LEV 100mm Seatpost*

KS LEV 100mm Seatpost for my Teocali


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

New Rockshox Monarch RT3 To replace the Giant Air-R shock on my Trance X









Garmin Edge 500 + HRM + S/C Sensor









Hell yea! Been kicking ass in school and still working full time for a landscaping company. Been a while since I've treated myself to something nice! I haven't even had a vacation in the 5 years of working for this company and I'm finally taking time off to go visit family in Peru for my birthday in April. Also doing a MTB ride in Peru with Inkas Adventures (weyo on these forums) While I'm There. 2013 Has been going strong!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Gloves for my just turned 3 year old who now takes his strider on dirt trails! He went OTB last time and scraped up his hands.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

MRP G3 w/ Race Face 32T


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cree XML-T6 LED headlamp. rigged to work with my old niterider helmet mount.

27 and change including shipping on amazon. so what if it only lasts a season? it was twenty seven bucks!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shekky said:


> cree XML-T6 LED headlamp. rigged to work with my old niterider helmet mount.
> 
> 27 and change including shipping on amazon. so what if it only lasts a season? it was twenty seven bucks!


Let us know how it works.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bbb microfold s mini tool








Wtb laserdisc wheelset w/ 20mm thru axle front and geared rear hub to convert my single speed to 1x9. Here's a shot of the front mocked up on my bike. 








Manitou minute absolute 10mm fork w/ 20mm thru axle








I've got a cassette and SLX shifter now I gotta decide what derailleur will work best to convert my SS bike over. I was thinking Hone or slx. Xtr if I find a deal.


----------



## ferdis (Feb 13, 2013)

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

there's a thread going in the lighting forum on this light. check it out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xml-t6-led-bicycle-headlight-lamp-759177.html


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just installed this. I am still waiting for the MRP chainguide to arrive. Any day now.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got a Thule roof rack for $100 off craigslist. Pix after I install it at lunch. Feet, load bars, and one bike rack.

edit:


It didn't come with any locks for the feet knobs so I replaced them with nuts and bolts to be a little more secure.


----------



## rmagda58 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is Black Pete -- a tribute to a lost friend. I picked up the frame in January with the idea that I would build it up over the next two years. Fast forward two months.... 

Niner Air 9 frame (med)
RockShox Reba RLT fork
Shimano XT brakes, rotors, shifters, fd, rd, cassette
FSA K-Force Light Triple crankset
Shimano XTR pedals
Shimano XTR chain
Stans ZTR Arch EX wheels (tape, valves, sealant)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO/Snakeskin, 2.35, front and rear
Thomson cockpit (seatpost, stem, handlebar, cap)
WTB Silverado Team saddle
Salsa QRs and seatpost clamp
Oury Lock-on grips


----------



## Cad10 (Aug 4, 2012)

Little red cable rubber thingy's to keep my paint nice


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cad10 said:


> Little red cable rubber thingy's to keep my paint nice


Oh yeah, the ones that fall off.


----------



## Cad10 (Aug 4, 2012)

Depends I have had good luck with them on certain cables


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Fenders.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

This







and this







for this







more to arrive tomorrow


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Cad10 said:


> Depends I have had good luck with them on certain cables


my stock ones are still on after a year and 2700+ miles...


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

Bought on a whim for $1900 out the door.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Got some Spank lock-on grips and some Skorpion bar ends. Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

These are going to burn through my 5.10s


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

It's like a mountain bike, but faster and for my wife:










Yay for the Trek 2012 clearance sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

picked up a basically new Suntour xct v2 off CL for $20 to replace my wifes Suntour M-2025 on her trek 820. not a great shock but cheep and better then the one she had.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Read about this new TLD AM helmet coming out a month or so ago.

Today I stopped by LBS to pick up some chain lube and they had just put two of them on the shelf. 
I tried one on and it fit perfect&#8230; very comfortable and light, and it has a adjustable (and replacable) visor similar to a full face.

The second I put it on I knew I had to have it&#8230;


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

2012 Kona Unit Singlespeed.
Have it for 2 weeks now and really love it


----------



## Finksta (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought I'd give my new ride some love, these arrived in the post today


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

E13 32 tooth guide ring - final piece of my 1x10 puzzle, just have to get everything installed and I'm away (although quite slowly up the hills until my fitness improves)


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I want one of these......How does the sizing seem, if I wear a Large Giro, would a large be the same??



DWill said:


> Read about this new TLD AM helmet coming out a month or so ago.
> 
> Today I stopped by LBS to pick up some chain lube and they had just put two of them on the shelf.
> I tried one on and it fit perfect&#8230; very comfortable and light, and it has a adjustable (and replacable) visor similar to a full face.
> ...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Thinking these oughta work better than my Avid R's.
















and these are ordered and on the way.......









slowly replacing my green parts (from when I had a black bike) to Blue, which should look better on my orange colored frame...........


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> I want one of these......How does the sizing seem, if I wear a Large Giro, would a large be the same??


I wear a large Giro Feature and I usually have the dial tightened all the way down. I probably should have gone with a medium. I tried on a medium TLD A1 and it fit perfectly. I'd say if you are comfortable in a large Giro a large A1 would fit correctly. 
I was tempted to order one as well but it really doesn't offer anything more than the Feature. The A1 looked like it would be cooler, but at about 5x the price I can't justify it.


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

*Rockshox MC3.R with lockout/poploc*

I got this NOS..paid $160 shipped..















-J


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

And the award for "Best Wife Ever" goes to my wife. Who showed up with this the day after Valentines day, which we don't celebrate. Now i just need to sell my Yeti ASR-C so I can build her up.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Red headset spacer, pedals, and zinn.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Simpledesign said:


> These are going to burn through my 5.10s
> View attachment 772424


Looks like you have the pins in upside down. The pointed end stick out, that is why there is a small hole on the opposite side to stick the allen wrench through. Great pedal though!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I just put them on how they came from the factory....haven't ridden since then....have to check that out when I get home

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

they can't go in any other way - only one end is threaded, and it looks like they screw in from the top using a small socket. Answer's website shows a close up.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> I want one of these......How does the sizing seem, if I wear a Large Giro, would a large be the same??


I picked up a large, it fits perfect. I wear a L/XL Fox Flux, if that helps; I don't know how Giro's fit I've never worn on or tried one on even.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

$500 "take off" 2013 F29 CTD Talus 34mm chassis!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

adrenalnjunky said:


> they can't go in any other way - only one end is threaded, and it looks like they screw in from the top using a small socket. Answer's website shows a close up.


Wrong. I had them and they thread in either way. The CANFIELDBROTHERS site does show them the way the Simpledesign has them setup. I guess they meant for them to be used either way. I used the pointed end out and threaded them in from the bottom of the pin through the small hole. Either way... HAVE FUN!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

adrenalnjunky said:


> they can't go in any other way - only one end is threaded, and it looks like they screw in from the top using a small socket. Answer's website shows a close up.


Assuming everyone is still talking about the Canfield Bros pedals pictured, I don't see what Answer's website has to do with anything. MTB Pilot is right- they can go in either way. The pedals are drilled straight through to allow a hex wrench to pass if you want to install them point up. That's the way mine are installed.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Wrong. I had them and they thread in either way. The CANFIELDBROTHERS site does show them the way the Simpledesign has them setup. I guess they meant for them to be used either way. I used the pointed end out and threaded them in from the bottom of the pin through the small hole. Either way... HAVE FUN!


Well they are in correct, because they now are open on both ends and don't have a "pin" side like a normal set screw


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Simpledesign said:


> Well they are in correct, because they now are open on both ends and don't have a "pin" side like a normal set screw


Yeah, a friend just got a pair last week and he said his pins aren't pointed, either. Supposedly the pins are grippier with the open ends, but it's nice not worrying about my shins.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

evasive said:


> Yeah, a friend just got a pair last week and he said his pins aren't pointed, either. Supposedly the pins are grippier with the open ends, but it's nice not worrying about my shins.


Where is your sense of adventure?  I got my leg with the "less aggressive" Saints and got some good punctures so it's bound to happen sooner or later

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I know all about it. I also have the last 3 generations of twenty6 pedals. I don't think I've had one ride with my Predators without drawing blood. Most of the time it was just while stopped and leaning into the bike. Grippiest pedals I can imagine though. Your foot just doesn't move.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

A few things for my Delirium:



400 lb spring
Shimano XT Shadow+ RD
Shimano XT Shifters
Kore Repute 35mm stem
Raceface SIXC 785 bar
Shimano 203/180 RT76 rotors
Various fluids and assembly supplies

Work just offered to send me to Whistler for a week long conference in July, so this stuff should get some good use .


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my Saint crank, paid under $250 from CRC.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Gaerne*









40% off new thanks to a code a member posted here.
Yes road bike shoes. When I get this wrist healed I want to increase road riding slightly...I need to be ready for the Ft Hood to Waco leg of Ride2Recovery in support of wounded warriors in April.


----------



## Ryan11 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Trek Fuel EX 8*

My first FS- can't wait to get it dirty!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^Nice man!!


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

New grips and barends for my trigger 29'er.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Road bike needed some new tubes - old ones had a lot of patches... The local spot I picked some up at only had these things with absurdly long valve stems.










Oh, and a new poster for the garage fridge.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Specialized Toupe:



















Exotic Undirectional Carbon rigids:




























And a carbon top cap with gold alloy bolt for a bit of bling:


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Raceface carbon NEXT flat bar to offset my heavy stem lol.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> View attachment 774248


That is sick!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

*New XT 2x10 setup*

Ordered a new 2x10 setup for my 2011 HiFi Pro! Just installed the M785 front crank, new XT FD and a new Shimano CN-HG94 chain. Everything is fitted, adjusted and perfect! Cya later 3x10


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Sorry about the roadie content, but I got her this Fuji from Performance. I wanted new wheels for myself, but as long as she's excited about some kind, any kind of bicycle riding I'm cool with it. Takes away from my money I was saving hoping to buy a weekend warriors lightly used fat bike from too, dang I'm a nice guy.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> View attachment 774248


That is so badass.....................
That's the new Hope one piece chainring/ bash isn't it? *Jealous*


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

quikcolin said:


> Ordered a new 2x10 setup for my 2011 HiFi Pro! Just installed the M785 front crank, new XT FD and a new Shimano CN-HG94 chain. Everything is fitted, adjusted and perfect! Cya later 3x10


Wait a bit and soon you will be going 1x10!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

My new to me 2010 Tracer VPP w/XT.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Bunch of goodies:
Stan's, 650b HD for this summer, 650b 2.25 NN to go with the 2.35 NN on the front
neoprene booties for morning rides, metal pads, SRAM 1071 chains (@$28 picked up two)
replacement valves, KMC quick link.







knock off magicshine XML Cree (for the helmet) and 3xXML Cree for the bars. 







This years Camelbak Charge LR 10. So comfortable!







Fox D.O.S.S. to replace the Command Post Blacklite that is in for warranty repair #2.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd be interested in hearing how those lights work out.


----------



## mx691 (Aug 24, 2006)

S-Works cranks for my 2012 SJ COMP EVO, real cheap too.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New KS LEV dropper! Haven't ridden with it yet, but quality looks to be top notch.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

Scarsandtears said:


> Wait a bit and soon you will be going 1x10!


We'll see, I need to strengthen my legs a little before taking the 1x10 leap


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*Love this*


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the roadie content but here's my latest bike purchase, '13 Spec Roubaix Elite:


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> New KS LEV dropper! Haven't ridden with it yet, but quality looks to be top notch.


Don't clamp a dropper like that, not good for it.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

My new to me Cannondale Rush, on its first non tune up ride. My first full Squishy and I love it!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*download*









yeah something new to spin too...getting tired waiting for broken wrist to heal.


----------



## Michal740 (Sep 16, 2012)

*2004 IH SGS World Cup*

I just pick this one up from Colorado.Very clean bike in great condition,barely used.


----------



## fstrchld (Feb 25, 2013)

only if I had that money!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fstrchld said:


> only if I had that money!


You'd be balls deep in hookers and expensive alcohol!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

My latest purchases.
Küat NV!








Giro Hex helmet and Shimano shoes.









I had a good birthday!


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Got tired of removing the front wheel so I got me one of these:









and I had to update my shoes, so I bought ones who could serve for riding and hiking:


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

cerrogordo said:


> Got tired of removing the front wheel so I got me one of these:
> 
> View attachment 775448
> 
> ...


Mind telling us what the first picture is? Looks interesting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

bapski said:


> Mind telling us what the first picture is? Looks interesting
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's a Thule roof rack


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

DAnREal said:


> It's a Thule roof rack


Lol interesting indeed.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I found a great deal on a "take off" 2013 Talus (110-140) F29 FIT CTD 34mm chassis Fox fork at $500.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice pickup. What bike did that come off?


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Mondraker Tracker - Stock photo.

Rockshox Recon Gold TK SL 120mm.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

*Gonna hit the bars...*

The Groovy is going on my beloved Monocog 29er. The Ragley is going on my new gravel grinder with the aka stem. Hopefully it all fits well.


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

New kicks and helmet to go with my new (used) bike. Noob diving in head first.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Lifeproof Bike Mount iphone 4s 
Amazon for 28$


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

cerrogordo said:


> Got tired of removing the front wheel so I got me one of these:
> 
> View attachment 775448
> 
> ...


Where did you order these shoes? THose are exactly what Ive been looking for, just didnt know it until you posted up


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

picked up a new to me misfit frame, also converted everything to singlespeed. got a new Niner carbon seatpost. Time to start upgrading to make this lighter and lighter


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

New(used) frame and new brake :


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Endura Humvee 3/4 shorts for my birthday.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Trying some new bars


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Need to protect those knees.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Gold Hadley hubs laced to some Stan's Arch rims!! For my honzo. I am super stoked to have some nice wheels


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

New parts
Kenda tires
Manitou minute absolute 29 100mm travel with 20mm thru axle
Wtb trail disc wheelset
Raceface next bars.

The sr suntour fork I removed weighed 5lb 9oz!!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

cw50must said:


> Trying some new bars


I have those same bars. I like them a lot. I wish they were a touch wider, but I like the color and they're really very light. Compared to carbon bars, you're not saving much weight at all, considering the cost.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Showers Pass Hydration setup.
Will try it this weekend. 
Hope it works well so I don't like carrying backpack.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a couple of bent spokes from an incident with a stick so decided to upgrade to 142x12 whilst i was at it.
-New spokes
-New Zee hub
-New SLX Disc
-New abp Bearings, Skewer etc


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bikepackingdude said:


> View attachment 776306
> 
> Gold Hadley hubs laced to some Stan's Arch rims!! For my honzo. I am super stoked to have some nice wheels


Out of all the things I've upgraded (which at this point is everything but the frame, LOL!), a nice set of wheels made the biggest all around difference.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah rotational weight is best weight to lose. Plus the hubs sound cool!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Just got today. Been saving for a few years. Feels like I just got a super power.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Osprey raptor 10 with rain cover










Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Cif said:


> Osprey raptor 10 with rain cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you paid extra for the raincover right?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

bapski said:


> you paid extra for the raincover right?


Jup £10,-

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Cif said:


> Jup £10,-
> 
> Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


oh ok. thanks. i thought so coz i just ordered mine and it did not come with a raincover


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Wider bars for my trail bike 740mm RaceFace


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice bars. I just got a BMC Speedfox02 and the front end feels flighty to say the least. I think some decent wide bars will calm it down for me.

Did not get the Mondraker in the end as that was my 2nd choice to a BMC of some sort.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Both bikes and the stand, my wife and I did a half ironman last year using our cyclocross bikes, we decided we'd get some actual tri bikes to use for Ironman Louisville this year


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice I'm hiking with some friends in Austin tomorrow after brunch. I think I will hit the REI on the way back to Killeen and pick one of these up. The Manta I will send in for "loop" repair.



Cif said:


> Osprey raptor 10 with rain cover
> 
> Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h00k247 (Feb 20, 2012)

A few purchases over the last couple of months. Stan's Arches, Kenda Nevegals, switched over to a 2x10 (x9).


photo by justin.lubarsky, on Flickr


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

funn strippa mounted to giant trance 2012 x4


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New Nomad in the house&#8230;


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

New pedals for the hard tail








New pedals for the full suspension








New seat for the full suspension


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Retroshifts for my gravel grinder. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowMaster23 (Mar 2, 2013)

new specialized bennies for my stumpjumper


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Recon Gold for the Talon. $262 shipped... New. Sweet!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

just picked up a pair of specialized rime shoes.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Ducks team kit


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

These just arrived  Float 180's


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Never DH before, heading to Quebec this year, cheaper to buy one then to rent for the amount I'll be riding this year.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

my phone made this


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

These showed up yesterday for a build I haven't even ordered the frame for yet. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Psssshhh!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Stan Flow Ex rims.... The journey begins....


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

New wheels! Still have the originals, going on my SS.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice rig! What rotors are you running for your XTs?


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Brown Santa was very very good to me yesterday and today!:thumbsup:
2012 Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro







Canfeild Brothers Crampon Ultimate Pedals







2012 Fox 36 Float 160mm








And a new Race Face Hoodlum Hoodie that I'm wearing right now. Its a great day in my bike career history for me


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Guess this qualifies as bike related: 2011 Norco Truax 1


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought one of these (not my pic). Gonna set it up as a rigid SS.


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Nice rig! What rotors are you running for your XTs?


Alligator windcutters

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...HDF13&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=15&zmap=21137&


----------



## actuallyis (Mar 8, 2013)

These are all great


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

*A 26er to have some fun on*

I received this yesterday and finished putting together today. I can't wait to hit the trails with it. It will be nice to have a 26er to play around on again.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Shoes and Pedals on Order and will be here next week
Cog and chain on the bike now


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Yeti 575*

​














Just purchased this 575 for $1,000 used...I went on a 26 mile ride yesterday on the upper Sacramento to Hornbeck to FB trails...19 miles of dirt single track along Keswick Lake, below Shasta Dam, north of Redding CA. I love it! I think it's an 07, but not sure, happy to join the Tribe


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

New bars!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trex1955 said:


> ​
> View attachment 778745
> View attachment 778746
> 
> ...


Those fenders are badass. It looks like a moto.


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

I broke the rear fender off on my ride yesterday...Didn't need them anyway, it rained the day before, but no mud.







​


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

2" receiver for my wife's Prius v. Now I can get 44mpg on the way to the trailhead instead of the usual 22mpg in my 4Runner. Also, since this is the family vacation rig, I can bring bikes along.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quentin said:


> 2" receiver for my wife's Prius v. Now I can get 44mpg on the way to the trailhead instead of the usual 22mpg in my 4Runner. Also, since this is the family vacation rig, I can bring bikes along.


I am a bike AND car guy. I did research on both the PriusV and Jetta TDI Sportwagen and proved that the TDI has better highway MPG and more torque for less money. Just saying.
And yes, I do also prefer Volkswagen because they are German (yes, I am of German heritage)
Cool Cannondale!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I am a bike AND car guy. I did research on both the PriusV and Jetta TDI Sportwagen and proved that the TDI has better highway MPG and more torque for less money. Just saying.
> And yes, I do also prefer Volkswagen because they are German (yes, I am of German heritage)
> Cool Cannondale!


1) In a mixed cycle, they both return identical mileage. My wife sits in a lot of school traffic where your TDI is getting 0MPG and her Prius is running on the battery.  Diesel is more expensive than regular, so my operating costs are actually lower.
2) Sliding and reclining rear seats make the v much more practical. One of my best friends has a TDI sportwagen and I don't recall his 2nd row seats having any flexibility.
3) My car before my 4Runner was an MKV GTI, 6MT, optional aero kit, plaid seats. 15 times in the shop in less than 4 years. I'll bet on the Prius (rated as one of CR's most reliable vehicles) not leaving my wife and daughter stranded on the side of the road compared to a VW. VWs drive great and they have loads of character, but when you go from loving a car to loving the sight of it driving out of your life, character simple doesn't matter as much. I'm German as well, but you'd have to pay me to own another. e30 M3 is on my bucket list, though.

Oddly enough, my Crackendales have been nothing short of brilliant. I have 2 at the moment and my first scalpel gave me over 6 years of trouble free riding.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Quentin said:


> 2" receiver for my wife's Prius v. Now I can get 44mpg on the way to the trailhead instead of the usual 22mpg in my 4Runner. Also, since this is the family vacation rig, I can bring bikes along.


So, did you get a hitch with a 2" receiver, or an adapter that will allow the 2" rack to work with the 1.25" Hitch? Just curious. I just bought a 1.25" Yakima for my car, and a 1.25 to 2" adapter for my truck.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

SlowMTBer said:


> So, did you get a hitch with a 2" receiver, or an adapter that will allow the 2" rack to work with the 1.25" Hitch? Just curious. I just bought a 1.25" Yakima for my car, and a 1.25 to 2" adapter for my truck.


My 4Runner has a 2", so I bought the Thule 916XT (2") rack 3 years ago. Not wanting to use an adapter when we got the Prius last summmer, I sought out a 2" for it. Turns out there is a company that makes a 2" for a bunch of "Eco cars". It fits great, tucks up under the bumper skin, and wasn't terribly expensive ($250). So far I'm really pleased. Here is a close up.










I'd love to find something that would work on our fun car, a MINI Cooper S, but the center exit exhaust doesn't allow for a hitch of any kind.

Pic of my GTI before I sold it.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I miss my GTI so much...


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

GOT a deal for a 13' Rumblefish Pro that i could not refuse.


----------



## The_Devin_G (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got this last week. '13 Giant Revel 3 Hardtail. Pretty Fun.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

2013 Camber Comp White/Red ~ picked it up yesterday after work and managed to sneak in a ride last night and this morning. All I can say is WOW, what a difference from my old Cannondale hardtail. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Budget build based on a "you can have it in any color so long as it's black" Nashbar frame.


----------



## rcard (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive had that frame for about 7-8 years. It makes a good sh!t kicker bike. I now have 3 other bikes so it's the old ladies bike now, but I've had a ton of fun on that thing!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

rcard said:


> Ive had that frame for about 7-8 years. It makes a good sh!t kicker bike. I now have 3 other bikes so it's the old ladies bike now, but I've had a ton of fun on that thing!


Yep, going to be building it for the gf. Seems to be a pretty nice frame for only $99. Then Nashbar had a 10% off sale for frames when I ordered it making it $89.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

new rockshox tora shock picked up for $140!


----------



## bjmurray (Mar 9, 2013)

Whiskey Parts Co #7 Carbon 29er Fork with full carbon steer tube for my fully ridid SS Kona Unit


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Quentin said:


> My 4Runner has a 2", so I bought the Thule 916XT (2") rack 3 years ago. Not wanting to use an adapter when we got the Prius last summmer, I sought out a 2" for it. Turns out there is a company that makes a 2" for a bunch of "Eco cars". It fits great, tucks up under the bumper skin, and wasn't terribly expensive ($250). So far I'm really pleased. Here is a close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flag in front of the house..... Let's GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Nice flag in front of the house..... Let's GOOOOOOOOOOO


Mountaineers! (I wouldn't be a proper Mountie if I didn't respond!)


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

finally got a roof rack for my wrx recently

IMG_0597 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## Ninjaterratr (Mar 6, 2013)

2006 kona Coil air


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

everybody needs one.......sooner or later.......

new drive train.

32 W.I. ring
19 CK cog
Sram PC-850 8 SPD chain


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Osprey Raptor 14








X9 (9sp) Triggers


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Posted in the Yeti thread but these Crest rims with Hope Pro2 EVO hubs are my latest purchase as I build up a new ASR-5. Everything on the bench has been purchased in the last month or so.


----------



## Dbcomp29 (Mar 6, 2013)

Comp carbon 29


----------



## Willbo (Feb 18, 2013)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> finally got a roof rack for my wrx recently


So jealous, nice Subie


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Some smalls for my Scandal build. Very pleased with Planet X. Ordered on Friday, free shipping, shipped Friday, received on Monday. Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Budget build based on a "you can have it in any color so long as it's black" Nashbar frame.


Wife gave me that frame for Christmas. Built a budget beater/commuter with it. I like it a lot. They do run very small. My 21" Nashbar is smaller than my 19" Litespeed.


----------



## krazy (Mar 4, 2013)

Just picked this up last week, first ride was on saturday!


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Just bought a frame and fork for a "budget build" 29er, single speed, belt drive...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ModifiedArmy said:


> Just bought a frame and fork for a "budget build" 29er, single speed, belt drive...
> 
> View attachment 780675


Wow, if a Spot is your idea of "budget" I'd love to have your budget!! I've always lusted after Spot Frames. The Rocker SS Ti is just amazing.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hasn't arrived yet. But I ordered a NiteRider minewt 150 for those occasional times where I commute at night.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

W.I. cranks for the SS 29er frame i'm building


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

007 said:


> Wow, if a Spot is your idea of "budget" I'd love to have your budget!! I've always lusted after Spot Frames. The Rocker SS Ti is just amazing.


Yeah...that's why it was a "quote/unquote".

The frame was a splurge, albeit still on a pretty solid deal from Joe-Bike.com

The fork was nearly 50% off at BlueSkyCycling.com

Everything else will be of similar discount or straight outta my own garage parts bin.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*New hoops....and frame*

King hubs
DT doupble butted white spokes
DT gold nips
Flow EX rims (stickers since removed)

Spot Rocker SS


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bought myself a Torque Wrench*


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New dropper seatpost installed today. Going riding early tomorrow morning on SART to try it out...


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Quentin said:


> Mountaineers! (I wouldn't be a proper Mountie if I didn't respond!)


Nice!


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Some new wheels. Great deal, but found out why Sram X9 hubs are cheap. There's like 3 or 4 pawls in the rear hub....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

What's wrong with 3 or 4 pawls? And where'd you get the wheelset BTW?


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

There's only 15 POE on it. Less than my Bontrager ones. I'll likely be upgrading, but haven't picked a hub. There are some real good deals on SLX (32 POE) and XT (36 POE). Hopes are only 24.

I got them from http://www.velomine.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=122_361_363&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

New X-Fusion HiLo 100mm dropper post. Giving the under the saddle lever a try first to see how that is and then will give the remote a try in a bit. Using the lever though makes it easier to let other riders give the post a try, so it will probably stay that way for a few weeks while the guys I ride with give it a go and see if they want to get one.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

LyNx said:


> New X-Fusion HiLo 100mm dropper post. Giving the under the saddle lever a try first to see how that is and then will give the remote a try in a bit. Using the lever though makes it easier to let other riders give the post a try, so it will probably stay that way for a few weeks while the guys I ride with give it a go and see if they want to get one.


How old is that saddle? It looks like my Pure V, but after having the stuffing beat out of it.


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

*My intro ride*

I'm new to the game...Loving all these inspiring bikes!! Getting my start with a Felt Nine Seventy I picked up last week. Had the LBS throw on a Recon Gold fork. Now sporting Ergon cork grips, and a carbon stem. Soon to have carbon bars and seatpost and tires for the gnarl, (love the Geax, but not for rocksnroots,). Here she is on her maiden voyage.









when it was clean + shiny...


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice Bob! Welcome in to the fold.......

Keep the rubber side down!!!! :thumbsup:

Rep.


----------



## Hosway (Jun 6, 2012)

*found treasure*







I picked up this baby at a garage sale for a Benjamin. Original owner, hardly ridden, family and kids kept this baby in garage, original components, very little wear and tear. Heard about deals like this but now fortunate enough to find one. The moment i saw it thoughts and ideas flooded my mind for upgrades. Current situation with wife and kids will not allow me to purchase a high end FS like my friends but I will treat this Bunny as such and appreciate it.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hosway said:


> View attachment 781753
> I picked up this baby at a garage sale for a Benjamin. Original owner, hardly ridden, family and kids kept this baby in garage, original components, very little wear and tear. Heard about deals like this but now fortunate enough to find one. The moment i saw it thoughts and ideas flooded my mind for upgrades. Current situation with wife and kids will not allow me to purchase a high end FS like my friends but I will treat this Bunny as such and appreciate it.


That bike looks well equipped and in good condition. So i'd say it was not a good, but instead, great find.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If my memory serves right, it's about 4.5 years old, so a good bit of use and one incident with a puppy thinking the nose of the saddle looked tasty while having the bike upside down doing something to a wheel :skep:


Mr.Quint said:


> How old is that saddle? It looks like my Pure V, but after having the stuffing beat out of it.


----------



## Hosway (Jun 6, 2012)

I appreciate the compliment and the affirmation of the find. The olny fs I ever rode was a mgx mongoose that had me wobbling all over the place. The fact that this is a 20" large it feels like a glove and I forsee some fun times swinging from tree to tree. Of course for smoother flowing trails and steeper climbs ill still be using my HardTail.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Mavic Alpine XL shoes. First couple of rides on those and really like them. Not stiff like XC shoes I own, but stiff enough and very comfortable.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got a Spec. Tactic II helmet...my head felt like it had it's own AC cool air flow on my first morning ride with it LOL..it was a cool morning. Might have to get a thin skull cap for cool days.
It fits me very well..like a ball cap.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ it's like sexy cheetos.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

owtdorz said:


> View attachment 782019
> View attachment 782020


Isn't a hydration pack more practicle?
Can't imagine (for myself) that it would be better than my Ospray Raptor pack?

What are the advantages of a system like this?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have the type of frame that cant fit a water bottle. i tried mounting a cage behind the saddle like that, but when i compressed the rear suspension hard, it hit! My bike is a wagon wheeler though, so better luck to you!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Cif said:


> Isn't a hydration pack more practicle?
> Can't imagine (for myself) that it would be better than my Ospray Raptor pack?
> 
> What are the advantages of a system like this?
> ...


I hate wearing my pack in the AZ heat at times.
And I'd rather not wear anything on my back.
As far as it hitting, no issues at this time.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue Spank Spike 777 bars, Blue Cane Creek 110 HS, Blue Hope Seat Collar, Blue RaceFace 36t Chainring, and Shimano Saint Brakes......


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope it performs as great as it looks.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Lefty for fatbike.







Light for road bike.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

New tires! WTB Velociraptors.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

New freecoaster wheelset from FlatlandFuel.com

Thought I didn't need a freecoaster hub and now I don't think I can ride BMX without one, especially flatland which what I ride most (when I do ride BMX).


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

phoenixnr said:


> Hope it performs as great as it looks.


Had one of those, it felt so nice when shifting, solid and quick. Congrats!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

T30 seatpost and stem to match the bars.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

_Alberto_ said:


>


Shiner Wild Hare, good choice my friend.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

On it's way to me......a lot to spend, but it's my head...........


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

*Matchy Matchy*

Me being all color coordinated with my new Giant Trance X 29er 1.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

16" black ano Scandal 29'er


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

New front tire and a few other goodies:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The UPS man dropped one of these off today


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

heyyall said:


> The UPS man dropped one of these off today


Well done!!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

heyyall said:


> The UPS man dropped one of these off today


Just got mine a week ago and have been very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

My new Towers...


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

New to me Anthem...


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

I picked up these for my my new Stumpjumper thats inbound.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Been a good month for buying parts.

XT brakes amd ODI grips:


















1up rack:









Garmin 510:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

New jersey arrived in the mail the other day...


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

dial indicators, magnetic base for DIY truing stand.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Nuke proof bars, FSA gravity stem.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

New XR4 for up front and tubeless conversion. LOVING it so far!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

New headset, it was on special and the bling matches my bike.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Lots of goodies:







SLX M675 drivetrain and brakes. Recon Gold fork.


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

extremely bike related pic







a totally new bike! :thumbsup::cryin::cornut::devil:

Trek Fuel Ex 4 (2013), 18.5" frame


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

seems every ride i go on, someone with tubeless, ghetto tubeless, ends up walking back from the farthest point in the trail...

GL with that man....
-J


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Why would they when you could just throw a tube in?

Can't fix stupid.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

ssmtbc said:


> Lots of goodies:
> View attachment 784607
> 
> SLX M675 drivetrain and brakes. Recon Gold fork.


I can say i'm very jealous of all this. About to have a Suntour Raidon inbound though.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Jasontamu said:


> seems every ride i go on, someone with tubeless, ghetto tubeless, ends up walking back from the farthest point in the trail...
> 
> GL with that man....
> -J


And yet I, a relative noob, have been on a hundred rides without a problem from myself or anyone else. Well, we had to wait for the tube guys when they flat, obviously.


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

here are pics from last ride, this past sunday..ive seen tube tires rip also, but it seems tubeless tires rip way too big everytime........

i dunno, blow it off to bad luck, but i just seems the tubeless tire itself is weaker in a "catastrophic" situation....different tires ive seen...another guy on that same ride, said he had the same issue the day before and had to walk some miles back - different tire too....

we tried all we could to fix - you can see the dollar bill, I had small toe nail clippers to cut plastic bottle, nothing worked, the rip was way too big, seems that way every time......YES- we did have a tube...

im guessing theres another thread for that, but anywho..keep the parts coming....great thread!!! makes me think i havent spent any cash on my bike lately...lol...
-J


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Heres the new bike I got the pedals for:


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

^ Nice!!!


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! Its so fast!! It weighs 11lbs less than my NOMAD and 8lbs less than my Reign. 
-Chris


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have to agree with Mr.Quint, hundreds of tubeless miles on REAL tubeless tyres and not an issue, nothing besides the occasional thorn that I find when I go to swap the tyre out and find the big mother stuck in the casing and figure out why the tyre had a slight slow leak  Curious what tyres you and your friends are using having these "catastrophic" failures?



Mr.Quint said:


> And yet I, a relative noob, have been on a hundred rides without a problem from myself or anyone else. Well, we had to wait for the tube guys when they flat, obviously.
> 
> 
> Jasontamu said:
> ...


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

ya, i hear both good and bad about tubeless........i guess ive just seen more bad than good.....

I couldn't tell you what type of tire/brand, etc...Im not up to par on the newest/latest and greatest, etc....

I'm old school and use da tube...lol......i guess the way i see it also, is that tube or tubeless tire.......both riders still carry a spare tube....Ive just never seen a tube tire blow out like that where it couldn't be fixed....seems crazy...anywho..didnt mean to stur up an issue..

-J


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Giro gauges on close out on jenson.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Giro gauges on close out on jenson.


Thanks dude. You just cost me $109.99.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

007 said:


> Thanks dude. You just cost me $109.99.


There's a $5 off coupon if you're a "new" customer


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Mar 28, 2013)

It should be here next Tuesday. Can't freaking wait!


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

*How my evening went...*

Wheels for the SS 29er frame im building
Pual hubs laced to stans arch ex with dt swiss competitions


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Zee brakes and XO shifters


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

TLD Ruckus Jersey:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing big, just a big help.
(new on the bike, old off)

Was nosing down on some of my jumps and having trouble getting the front wheel up when I needed to.









Made a big difference in yesterdays ride.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Two of these


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*Merida 96 Team Carbon*








This is my latest purchase, picked up yesterday from a sort of merida ambassador in australia
full carbon, sram XX running gear, brakes, sid xx front shocks and FSA carbon cockpit.
:thumbsup:


----------



## salbahje (Mar 27, 2013)

Ordered it a few minutes ago. :cornut:


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

It's been a busy few weeks for the delivery guy.

New kit:








New wheels for the road steed:







6 hours later:








And a bit of blingy blue stuff (Chainring Bolts, spacers, ect) that I didn't snag a picture of.


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Surprised at what a difference these have made*









I rode a pair of Spec. Comps for about 5 years and they were great. I tried a pair of Shimanos that killed my feet. I tried on some Sidis and Giros and neither felt comfortable even in the store. These guys, however; are amazing.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Some stuff showed up this week for my new build:


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

*2010 Turner 5 Spot*









This should be showing up today. It was built up in 2010 as a show bike, then barely ridden and finally sold to me.


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

Loaded AMX 50mm


----------



## Dasenbrock (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's my new 2013 Carve SL 29er...


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*Dig the name of this shoe!*

Haven't arrived yet but I should be sporting a new pair of these for my ride next week!







Giro Privateer


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

kersh13 said:


> View attachment 785587
> 
> 
> I rode a pair of Spec. Comps for about 5 years and they were great. I tried a pair of Shimanos that killed my feet. I tried on some Sidis and Giros and neither felt comfortable even in the store. These guys, however; are amazing.


Clips or no clips? Which model? I didn't see a white MTB shoe on their website.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Stock pics get neg rep!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

dos osos ...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Oh yeah that would be a new bike! First ever carbon frame at that (only because it was discounted to half price).


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Stock pics get neg rep!


Must have missed where that was a rule? *******....


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

mikewadley said:


> Clips or no clips? Which model? I didn't see a white MTB shoe on their website.


Specialized Bicycle Components

They're avail in white on the website.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

New (old skool) Garmin Edge 305


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Stock pics get neg rep!





Ilikebmx999 said:


> Must have missed where that was a rule? *******....


It's his own private fantasy........


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My new ride. And no it is not stock, but I wouldn't care one bit if it were

View attachment 786157


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*Cockpit Upgrades*

Had to make my Anthem X2 29er more comfortable than the stock saddle & grips. Actually, the stock Giant saddle was falling apart after less than 3 months of riding.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Must have missed where that was a rule? *******....


It's called common sense. You should look into that sometime. If we wanna look at stock pictures, we can spend all day at the websites that sell this stuff. We wouldn't need this tread. The thread is called: Post a pic of YOUR latest purchase. Emphasis on YOUR! YOUR, In this case means: Something in your possession. Something that belongs to you. *******....


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

The new hoops


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

Ergons for me too. Love the corks. And a carbon stem. Going for vibe reduction as I have shoulder and neck issues.
I like how the Topeak Mondo fits under the saddle, still has room (barely) for my Origami fender when needed. Lezyne pump. Gold was cheap so that's what I got.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll post pics when it all comes in, but I bought myself some b-day gifts. 

1) Canfield Yelli Screamy X-Large Black Chrome

2) Park MLP-1 Missing Link Chain Tool

3) ODI Rogue Lock On Grips

4) Two new jockey wheels for the roadie.


----------



## ugapug (Jan 26, 2013)

Also picked up a seat bag and a Thule bike rack.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*The Problem:* 









*The Solution:* :thumbsup:


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> *The Problem:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a bigger bandaid.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

New bars.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

*New Turner 5 Spot Showed Up Today*









My new bike arrived today. Here's the ebay description from the seller.

FRAME Turner 5 Spot, Size Large or 19" With DW Link, 2010 Frame

FORK Fox Talas FIT RLC, 15mm Through Axle, Travel Adjust from 110, 130 and 150mm

REAR SHOCK Fox RP23

HEADSET Chris King No Threadset, Black Sotto Voce

WHEELS Crank Brothers Cobalt 26", 15mm Front & 135 Rear

WHEEL SKEWERS Crank Brothers Rear, 15mm Through Axle Fox Front

STEM Easton EA70 Stem, 75mm x 31.8mm

HANDLEBARS Easton EA70 Monkey Bar, Riser

SEAT POST KS Kind Shock

TIRES Kenda ExCavator F & R, 26x2.35 Front, Rear 26x2.1

REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano XTR M970 Carbon Long Cage

FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano XTR M970 3x9 Speed

CRANKS Shimano XTR M970 Triple, 22,32,44 Gearing, 175 Length

CHAIN KMC X9SL, 9Speed

CASSETTE Shimano XTR M970

SHIFTERS Shimano XTR M970 3x9 Speed

BRAKES LEVERS/BRAKE CALIPERS Avid Elixer CR Mag Hydraulic

ROTORS Avid G3 Clean Sweep 6 Bolt, 185 Front, 160 Rear

SADDLE Kore CR-MO Race Saddle

GRIPS ODI Lock ON


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Just waitin on the frame now...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Upgraded my RIP9 to 10spd Type 2 and lighter cranks, loving the quiet. 24/36 up front with a 12-36 cassette, X9 shifters, KMC chain. Answer ProTaper 710 bar not in pic.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually, it's all for my 7-year-old daughter's MTB:

- Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers.
- Avid Single Digit 7 brakes, front and rear.
- ODI Ruffian grips (in the all-important white w/ purple clamps color combination).
- Jagwire brake and shift cables.
- Race Face aluminium handlebar (forgot which model).

Not pictured, but also going on the bike, are Shimano trigger shifters that I picked up awhile ago, and a spare aluminium stem I have laying around.

This is all to solve a couple of problems she's having. First, she doesn't have the hand span or strength to comfortably reach and operate her cheap stock brakes, plus the crap pot-metal calipers her bike came with are impossible to keep in adjustment - I am constantly re-centering them. Second, her bike has a twist shifter, and while she can shift up no problem, she doesn't have the strength to shift back down. We have to stop and I have to do it for her.

The new handlebar and stem will allow me to pull all of the controls off the bike as one unit, plus the stock handlebar and stem might as well be made out of a length of iron gas pipe, they're so heavy.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's called common sense. You should look into that sometime. If we wanna look at stock pictures, we can spend all day at the websites that sell this stuff. We wouldn't need this tread. The thread is called: Post a pic of YOUR latest purchase. Emphasis on YOUR! YOUR, In this case means: Something in your possession. Something that belongs to you. *******....


But how would you know I bought it?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

otis24 said:


> You need a bigger bandaid.


Really needed stitches.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Candy 1s and Pearl Izumi X-Alp Drift II shoes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Candy 1s and Pearl Izumi X-Alp Drift II shoes


All I see are boxes. They could be empty, for all we know. :yawn:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> All I see are boxes. They could be empty, for all we know. :yawn:


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

'13 rockhopper comp










don't worry, reflectors are off


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


>


No, im effing with your mind. Apparently it's pretty easy. People don't get subscription emails to waste their time looking at boxes.

Nice pedals!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> *The Problem:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there and have the scars to prove it ~ ended up with the same solution! At least I didn't end up with stitches like two riding buddies.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, im effing with your mind. Apparently it's pretty easy. People don't get subscription emails to waste their time looking at boxes.
> 
> Nice pedals!


But boxes are better than stock photos, right? ... :devil:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> But boxes are better than stock photos, right? ... :devil:


Just barely, lol!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> All I see are boxes. They could be empty, for all we know. :yawn:


Empty for sure, feel how light they are...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bailey44 said:


> Empty for sure, feel how light they are...


See, I knew they were empty!


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

mikewadley said:


> Clips or no clips? Which model? I didn't see a white MTB shoe on their website.


Specialized Bicycle Components -> You have to scroll through the pics to see the white ones.

And I'm riding Eggbeater 3s. I broke my old Eggbeater SLs a month or so ago and used Crank Bros upgrade program to get some new ones. These shoes are still awesome. May well be the best $$ I have spent on my bike yet.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> See, I knew they were empty!


Here captain grumpy. I'll resubmit my latest purchases.

New shoes:








New trp brakes:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

For Shawn, since I posted a "box" of my Troy Lee A1 Helmet a few pages back..............


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

cerrogordo said:


> Got tired of removing the front wheel so I got me one of these:
> 
> View attachment 775448
> 
> ...


Its easier for thieves to steal your bike with that bike carrier compatible to fork locking bike carriers... watch this Thule Proride 591...gone in 8 seconds (how to steal a bike from a locked Thule Proride Bike Carrier) - YouTube

I still prefer the Thule outride 561 than yours lol :0.

Preferences

§
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
0
-
=
Backspace

Tab
q
w
e
r
t
y
u
i
o
p
[
]

Return

capslock
a
s
d
f
g
h
j
k
l
;
'
\

shift
`
z
x
c
v
b
n
m
,
.
/
shift

English

Deutsch

Español

Français

Italiano

Polski

Português

Русский

alt

alt

Preferences


----------



## omalley72 (Jun 7, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> For Shawn, since I posted a "box" of my Troy Lee A1 Helmet a few pages back..............
> 
> View attachment 786960


Dude!!! That is one epic mustache!!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

And also for Shawn
I confess I didn't really buy that cassette I just wanted to pretend hence the stock photo. 
You caught me... ;-)


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

rave81 said:


> Its easier for thieves to steal your bike with that bike carrier compatible to fork locking bike carriers... watch this Thule Proride 591...gone in 8 seconds (how to steal a bike from a locked Thule Proride Bike Carrier) - YouTube
> 
> I still prefer the Thule outride 561 than yours lol :0.


That thief needs to be more careful, he could have scratched that bike and car...It would have been cool if that lady, that got out of her car and yelled at him, had of plugged him with a 9 instead...


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been buying quite a bit recently for a new build, of which I'm not sure what the frame will be. I'll post a pic a day, first up, cranks and cassette:

2013-03-15 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> For Shawn, since I posted a "box" of my Troy Lee A1 Helmet a few pages back..............


I too have seen the error in my ways. One post with just the boxes, the next with just the items. This time I'm combining both.:idea:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ The way it should be done!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I scored these babies (OEM SRAM carbon cranks with a 36T MRP bling ring, plus the stock spider and rings which had NO use at all on them) plus a lefty hub, slightly used FSA SLK seatpost, and a hayes 160mm rotor for $50. No. I am not joking here.

The story:
At my LBS, there's a regular customer known as "Dan the Man". He's a middle aged dude, lives alone with his husky, bikes literally everywhere. He likes mountain bikes. But he doesn't mountain bike. Almost every time he's in the shop not only does he bring chicken strips from a nearby grocery store, but he either sells, trades, or purchases a significant piece of bicycle hardware or a bicycle. On this such occasion he came in with a big cardboard box full of "old" bike parts. Including several sets of disc brakes, some XTR dual control levers, some XT shifters, profile BMX stuff, and quite a bit more. I happened to be at the right place at the right time rebuilding my rear shock and when he started showing off the parts and I asked how much he was selling them for, not seriously thinking of buying, he said "I'll give ya the cranks, the seatpost, and the hub for...50 bucks! Take a brake rotor too! You race, lighten up your bike!" And then gave me a chicken strip.

And that was the best trip to the bike shop ever.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^Sounds like he steals mountain bikes and parts them out.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^Sounds like he steals mountain bikes and parts them out.


I know for a fact that the man does not do this. Most of the stuff in the box I saw him either buy from the shop, or were OEM parts he removed from bike he got at the shop.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

What don't I buy?










mudhen


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Got me some new shoes a couple of weeks ago. They no longer look like this.  Think mud.

Specialized Rime.


----------



## Azarraga053 (Feb 22, 2012)

My 2012 29er Trek Mamba got stolen 

Found a great deal on Craigslist for a 2008 Kona Coilair Supreme, assembled 2 years ago with new fork and very clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

New helmet for the daughter, 








And a new go-pro for me, she will inherit the old one.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

from 21t steel velosolo (andel) cog to this.... 20t ti niner cog


Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*What's Old Is New - Recycled Hubs*

take a 5 yr old 20mm axle front hub (silver), 4 yr old 10x135mm rear HD hub (black), add 100x15mm LD axle for front hub, add 142x12mm axle for rear hub, send rear hub off to CK for a hub-shell replacement, and viola ... the heart of a super-duper wheelset ...









... to be accompanied by DT comp spokes and Stan's Flow rims ... and when the Flows wear out, carbon ...


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

To go on the cranks I posted yesterday:

2013-03-13 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## StraightDrop (Apr 5, 2013)

and










New rider (8 months), making the switch to clipless for the first time ever. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

New 90mm Stem, matching handlebars and carbon spacers


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

StraightDrop said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## STidrvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Picked up some tools:


----------



## DZANINOVICH1 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Lots of new purchases*


----------



## STidrvr (Mar 24, 2013)

And since I cant figure out how to add more than one picture in a thread:


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Photo by bmw4l1f3 • Instagram

new parts are Cranks, crank brothers 19 piece tool, Bontranger Dusters (new to me) Carbon bars and stem, and BB7 Brakes.

taking off Giant parts to rebuild that up to sell to a friend.

bike is finally complete (for now)


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

The rest of the drivetrain:

2013-02-25 by SamDexter, on Flickr


2013-03-10 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New fast rollers!


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Not my latest purchase but this is the latest bike part that showed up in my mailbox.
Haven't tested them yet.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been following the development of those rotors, love to hear how they work out.


----------



## swanny29er (May 17, 2012)

New guard


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dakine pickup pad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

UPS guy came today! Hope Evo X2 183/160


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

POC gloves


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

I just bought an IRC 2.25 Mibro-X Wire tire. I got it for about $15!!
It looks like a great tire for my trails. I'm using it up front.
Sorry for the pic, it was stolen from another member!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Is IRC still around? Been a long time since I used them.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

mestapho said:


> POC gloves
> 
> View attachment 789366


I lol'ed...


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, at least down here in Mexico, yes.
There is a bike shop which carries them. 
I am totally loving this tire.

I will try it on the trails tomorrow.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

timmaayyy said:


> I lol'ed...


I think you're the first one to get it. I posted this on my instagram and none of my friends said a thing.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

mestapho said:


> I think you're the first one to get it. I posted this on my instagram and none of my friends said a thing.


gave you rep for it yesterday (i think)


----------



## tanner833 (Jan 14, 2013)

Turbine bar and BB7's!














Sent from my Nintendo GameBoy Advance SP using Tapatalk from the future. Whatchu know about the future, son?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> gave you rep for it yesterday (i think)


You accidentally neg repped me, lol


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Cockpit for the new bike:

2013-03-25 by SamDexter, on Flickr


2013-04-03 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Dbcomp29 (Mar 6, 2013)

What does everyone think about loaded precision products ???


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

mestapho said:


> You accidentally neg repped me, lol


son of a....

my bad man


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I returned you to neutral!


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

POC Trabec


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

gentimmy said:


> POC Trabec


Hey, let us know what you think. I've keep on wanting to pull the trigger on one of these but always back out at the end.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Excuse the mess in the background


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

what mess?


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

ThreeD said:


> Hey, let us know what you think. I've keep on wanting to pull the trigger on one of these but always back out at the end.


If I can get out tomorrow, I'll let ya know good sir.


----------



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my latest purchase. New XX rear deraillleur, new 1080 cassette, and a *****in black wippermann chain.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

New to me as of today!


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Got a Raptor 10 from REI outlet, $56 shipped.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Went SLX 2x10 on the marlin. Big change from X4 2/3x8. Loving it!!!

FD and RD were "new pulloffs", plan on NEW RD soonish.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

ThreeD said:


> Hey, let us know what you think. I've keep on wanting to pull the trigger on one of these but always back out at the end.


I love mine it's really comfortable and super light.....


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A Kuat NV rack.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

New saddle, charge knife:

2013-02-12 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

crank1979 said:


> A Kuat NV rack.


Good god . . . I know how expensive that Moots is here in the states. I can only imagine what it cost you in Oz!

Nice Subie, BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Installed and already dirty!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It is worth it! Thanks, I went for the diesel.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

crank1979 said:


> A Kuat NV rack.


Love mine, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally got fed up with my old pump head and splurged ($6) on a replacement head.

View attachment 790273


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*NOS White Bros Fluid fork...*

...goes on my son's Motolite.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

ThreeD said:


> Hey, let us know what you think. I've keep on wanting to pull the trigger on one of these but always back out at the end.


Well, I definitely got to put the helmet in use yesterday. Me and 3 friends biked to the highest point in Mississippi and then hit some trails. The ten miles to the radio tower was fire road but with recent rains it was muddy and a lot of work. The helmet is so light that you literally can't feel a thing except the wind blowing through the large vents. I was able to stay cool with a helmet on, a first. On our way back, While travelling about 10 mph on some pretty technical trails, I didn't notice that the rain had washed out about a 3 foot "gorge" to the left of the trail. I hit a drop, then my front wheel just dropped unexpectedly and I went head first over the bars. The crown of my head definitely would have been split wide open had it not been for the helmet, and the helmet didn't even have a scratch on it! The visor was even intact!

My only gripe is that the back of my head doesn't fit snugly against the inner shell, because of the adjustment system.

Anyways, new pedals:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

New budget SS ($349.95 shipped) from Bikes Direct...
















BD's factory pic...








Immediately dropped it off at the shop (my being to sick with some kinda flu,plus not having headset tools) to swap on some better parts I have on hand (bb7 brakes,handbuilt wheels,squishy Manitou air fork,cockpit,etc)..trading the Wife's awesome home-made cakes for labor is sweet,but it does tend to put your bike last on the list to get work done to paying-with-cash customers,LOL! Dropped it off as they were closing Thursday,it MIGHT be done Monday :madman:


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> New budget SS ($349.95 shipped) from Bikes Direct...
> 
> View attachment 790285
> 
> ...


Hopefully the shop puts the fork on the correct direction 

Just messin with you - there's something about the amount of fun you can have on an inexpensive singlespeed that make is worth whatever bargain you paid for it.


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

NOW I am ready to stomp the jungle!!!...Can you recognize my new friend? Have'm F and R...29er's got plenty clearance through the Rockshox Recon but it took a while to get the front derailleur to clear both the tire and the chain....Sooo close!


----------



## Gotphill (Apr 1, 2013)

i have the full suspension gravity for my first bike. its a little heavy but it can take
abuse.


----------



## Gotphill (Apr 1, 2013)

My new trance


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Been hitting ebay/pinkbike to try and fix up my old iron horse flagstaff back up bike.
Manitou r7 platinum fork
Mavic Cross road wheel and bontrager jones acx tire

The wheel and tire work fine but that r7 shock is a huge step up over the old pogo stick entry level worn out shock that was on it. Just did a quicky ride on a rocky rooty trail and actually enjoyed myself on a hard tail lol. Might have to start riding it more often now instead of just when my good bike is broke down.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

J.R.A. said:


> Here's my latest purchase. New XX rear deraillleur, new 1080 cassette, and a *****in black wippermann chain.


How do you like that chain? I'm thinking of getting one for my Nomad C. I'm running XTR Shadow + on the rear with a XT front 2x10, just not sure how it will work with Shimano Dynasys.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New Chris King Sotto Voce headset for my Nomad C



















And a new Chris King headset and a set of Straightline Defacto's for my sons Aluminum Nomad.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Hopefully the shop puts the fork on the correct direction
> 
> Just messin with you - there's something about the amount of fun you can have on an inexpensive singlespeed that make is worth whatever bargain you paid for it.


:lol: I wondered if anyone would notice. Right after I spun it around like that (no,it didn't come that way...my attempt at bike humor with my buds at the shop ),my son said "Daddy,I don't like that fork,it looks goofy short!" 

I've had my share of budget oriented SS's over the years,starting with a '02 Monocog bought new for $400 ('02 dollars  ),a couple of used BD bikes (one of which was gifted/paid forward by a member on here,no less-and yes I paid it forward when done with it),I've also had a couple nicer SS's (a Jabberwocky built with around $1,600-1,800 worth of parts hangin g off it comes to mind)...other than feeling like a king on the Jabber (which I was no faster on,mind you),I can honestly say,I've had just as much,if not more on occasion,fun as on the more expensive bikes. I learned a couple things about me over the years....I really shouldn't have anything very nice,and I actually dig inexpensive things that work


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

My DB Sortie Comp, going on its Maiden Voyage today!!!


----------



## adzints7 (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you like those? Big fan of POC gear, but thought the gloves were the epitome of overpriced, even for POC. I could be swayed though....


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dbcomp29 said:


> What does everyone think about loaded precision products ???


Im using their spokes... no complaints so far...


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

a victim of the n+1 disease - figured it is time to complete the stable (road-cx-mtb!)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Pic of it with my parts swapped on. All that's left to do (after beating this danged head-cold-from-hell,I mean ) is to swap it's cog/spacers over to my better wheelset and adjust the bb7's


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Continuation of my budget build, I received the following last Friday...










Thomson Elite Post and Elite X4 70mm stem.










Formula RX brake set. (160mm Front and Rear)
w/ Goodridge Brake Lines










Shimano XT crankset (170mm)

















Sun Ringle Charger Pro Wheelset

Almost Finished. Still have a couple items on back order, but should be able to post a photo of the completed build late next week. All in all, the total build will be under $1800 with zero used parts.


----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)

stuff I got within the last month

spank spikes









Havoc Bar, Havoc Stem, ODI Lock Ons










Got the CamelBack and the Brooks B17 in the mail over the past few days










Reverb 125mm Stealth On Order, Orange Saris Bones 3 Bike Rack On Order at the LBS

Im Done


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Some Ragley flat bars with a short Funn stem. Going from 685mm to 740mm....I hope I like them.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Close your eyes if you are easily offended.......

Roadie Content.....Ridley Noah Pro Ultegra DI2


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

haven wheels 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Now don't have to keep swapping pedals between the 2 bikes.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Picked up some new brakes

Shimano XT's front and back


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fox Float 36 RC2... Best purchase I've made in a while!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> Close your eyes if you are easily offended.......
> 
> Roadie Content.....Ridley Noah Pro Ultegra DI2


As long as your mtn bike is equally as nice.


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

My new frame, and rear shock arrived today 










Currently built up this far:


----------



## Rroop32 (Nov 12, 2012)

StraightDrop said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that bad...just remember to twist your foot out. And what I've noticed is when you urgently need to put a foot down, well that's when you can't lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Been scared of Carbon for quite a while now. finally taking a chance. Part one of my carbon cockpit arrived today. Ritchey WCS flat bar.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Just put on a M786 RD. Love it

Mark


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

This little guy followed me home Saturday


----------



## el_Fernando (Apr 15, 2013)

PSimpson7 said:


> My new frame, and rear shock arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win dude. Sick looking bike. You better post this bad boy all slopped up in mud when you take it out.


----------



## el_Fernando (Apr 15, 2013)

woops


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

New rear tire:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> haven wheels
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


no more pumpkin bike? i am disappoint.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

For my son's Subrosa park bike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> For my son's Subrosa park bike


What size wheels will he be using?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

First off.

Jamis Dragon Race 29er Frame - Reynolds 853 steel. Purchased over the winter. All parts - except for seat post, saddle and brakes- were transferred over from my Fuji Tahoe 29er.

Seatpost is a Ritchey Logic WCS Trail

Saddle is a Specialized Phenom Expert.

Brakes are Shimano SLX.



Today I just switched from 9 speed to 10 speed. Used X9 10 speed RD not pictured.

XO Silver shifters



10 speed chain/cassette



XT front derailleur


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> no more pumpkin bike? i am disappoint.


I'm sorry, I rocked it that way for a bit, but it's time to move on, now I can explain to folks how I'm "Not" a broncos fan....


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

New shoes, so much better than my old Shimano M076.

2013-04-08 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

The Eagle Has Landed







Shimano XT M785 Trail Wide Platform MTB Pedals :thumbsup:

But i still have no shoes :madman:


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Outfitted the rig


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

New Backpack








Specialized Sidewinder Grips


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Decided to clip in so added some Shimano XT pedals and picked up some new shoes. We'll see how this works in a few hours.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mikewadley said:


> Decided to clip in so added some Shimano XT pedals and picked up some new shoes. We'll see how this works in a few hours.
> View attachment 792258


Hey, those are my shoes. How did you get all the dirt and scuff marks off of them?


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bailey44 said:


> Hey, those are my shoes. How did you get all the dirt and scuff marks off of them?


Don't worry, I'll put them all back on this afternoon!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bailey44 said:


> Hey, those are my shoes. How did you get all the dirt and scuff marks off of them?


Is this any better?









Loved the shoes, very comfortable and clipping in wasn't as difficult as I thought although I didn't try a real technical trail today.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

transitioning from cb candys to shimano


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

No need to post the same photo all over the forums, so I'll just post a link to my new baby! Only picture thus far, but once I get a chance to hit the trail that'll change for sure!

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/new-post-your-singlespeed-505368-181.html#post10335180


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

Current rear hub is quite dead so going to build up a new hadley/flow. Be a big improvement.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

As well as a 32 gig SD card all for less than $250 at Sam's! Stoked, been wanting one of these for a while.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New lid. TLD A1


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

tylerw said:


> View attachment 792338
> transitioning from cb candys to shimano


Good choice - I did the same mid-season last year. The candys sucked


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Hoses for my zee brakes.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Clownshoes (Apr 12, 2013)

The new pre-owned Chameleon arrived today...


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's all the new stuff for my Yelli build. Everything else is coming from my current ride.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

"Yelli?"


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Canfield Yelli Screamy


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

New 29er wheels!! Novatec's on Stan's Flows!!

To replace my Easton EA70 XC (for sale) they were good just needed something more beefy!!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

boxedrn said:


> View attachment 793014
> 
> 
> New 29er wheels!! Novatec's on Stan's Flows!!
> ...


How much?


----------



## Dbcomp29 (Mar 6, 2013)

Picked up the new fat bar lite and stem from renthal nice quality stuff along with the new giro xar bucket


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Did you get the invisible ones?


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

I had the invisible ones for a while, didn't work for me though.


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

*****en^^^


----------



## Dbcomp29 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Oops*

Pic of the purchases


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is my latest, it is a new 4900. It is for the wife and I. It is going to get either a Reba or a Fox fork so I can adjust it for either of our weights and to make it lighter. It is also going to get a carbon seat post and carbon handle bars. Of course the pedals must be changed as well. I think I am going to put an slx or xt crank on this one along with xt brakes. I'll take the m552 crank and elixir 1 brakes that are on it and upgrade my Marlin. I was going to put some Maxxis ignitors on it but i really like the new design bontrager xr2 tires. This pic was taken today just before it's first ride. It is much dirtier now. Haha


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Sette work stand and a Curt hitch for a just ordered 1up quik-rack.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Some HOPE Blue bling.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

After 6 years of stirling service, the L&M Arcs have been retired for a new set of Gemini Duos. Centre mount bodged from the helmet mount, never needed that anyway.


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

That's a lot of $ for a light, you must do a lot of dark riding. I'd like to hear what you have to say about it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

alohabob said:


> That's a lot of $ for a light, you must do a lot of dark riding. I'd like to hear what you have to say about it.


Actually at MSRP $229.99, that's not bad for a good light. And, 1400 lumens, that's a fair amount of light.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

KiwiJohn said:


> After 6 years of stirling service, the L&M Arcs have been retired for a new set of Gemini Duos. Centre mount bodged from the helmet mount, never needed that anyway.


Now that is a damn good idea for a center mount! I'm shamelessly stealing it when I get a second Duo to mount on the bars.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

[email protected]#$ ticks! Only picked up one all of last year, this year I've already gotten five. This will at least keep them from climbing up into my clothes and anchoring in "inconvenient" locations. Don't know what to do to keep them off my legs in the first place, do I need to start shaving like a roadie?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Some smalls for my Scandal SS build.


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

> [email protected]#$ ticks! Only picked up one all of last year, this year I've already gotten five. This will at least keep them from climbing up into my clothes and anchoring in "inconvenient" locations. Don't know what to do to keep them off my legs in the first place, do I need to start shaving like a roadie?


You can tie off long pants at the ankle, shirts at the wrist. Not convenient for hot weather riding though. Just make damn sure you check several times after your ride, esp the warm/moist places. I missed one once, it was the size of a pin head, just a speck, and I ended up with lymes. You DON'T want that.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Needed better cables for the new 2x10 setup, decided to give jagwires a shot, but got stainless cables and tossed the teflon coated ones in a box. And of course not complete without a bit of bling.


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yee


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope Evo II on white Stan's Arch EX rims and red nipples. Who doesn't like red nipples?


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Hope Evo II on white Stan's Arch EX rims and red nipples. Who doesn't like red nipples?
> 
> View attachment 793916


What was the cost?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

~$750


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Upgraded from the Psylo to a Revelation 150mm to match the 5.7" rear travel....this bike should have come this way to begin with, what a difference!!


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

Should be a fun weekend building up an Orbea Alma 29er. 
full x9, XO brakes, Niner RDO Stem, 3T Extendo Carbon bar, Easton XC70 wheels, SRAM PG-1070, KMC x10SL Gold chain, Manitou Tower Pro fork


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

alohabob said:


> That's a lot of $ for a light, you must do a lot of dark riding. I'd like to hear what you have to say about it.


It was a third the cost of the L&M's. I got the 4 cell battery for less than the 2 cell, support your local bike shop.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Frame showed up yesterday, going to ride now...


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Time for a better tubeless sealant.
Supposed to hold up better and no boogers.


----------



## goatrider (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Frame and fork are new to me. Might be a Vicious Motivator, might not be...no one really knows.


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Purchases*

Truvativ AKA 80mm stem, Answer Protaper 720 AM Expert bars, ODI Rogue grips, Charge Spoon saddle. Significant upgrade to 2 of the 3 points of contact. Coming from a 110mm stem and 680mm bars, the difference is night and day.


----------



## Kristensen (Apr 29, 2013)

My new Giant Anthem X 29er 0 (alu, XL)


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

aperzigian said:


> Frame and fork are new to me. Might be a Vicious Motivator, might not be...no one really knows.


That thing is freaking cool!


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

canfield bros crampton magnesium pedals. upgraded from wellgo's b124 pedals


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is everything in one pic.
Yelli Screamy
XO RD/Shifter
Seatpost
Saddle
Cassette
Chain
Chain Guide
Workstand


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

cbd5600,

What type of chain ring is that?


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Picked her up yesterday:


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mikewadley said:


> Is this any better?
> 
> View attachment 792327
> 
> ...


That's way better...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fondoo said:


> canfield bros crampton magnesium pedals. upgraded from wellgo's b124 pedals
> 
> View attachment 794905
> View attachment 794901
> ...


Wow, those are bad ass!


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

ILMTB said:


> cbd5600,
> 
> What type of chain ring is that?


MRP Bling Ring on X9 Crank


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Said F-it and coughed up the cash to get the Garmin Edge 810.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I said F-it too!


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I said F-it too!


I was temporarily running my watch (Suunto Ambit) on it and wanted something more dedicated. I looked at the 510 as the replacement but then wanted the topo map feature for later on when I really get down and dirty. Almost settled on the 800 but knowing me, I had to have the "latest and greatest". Oh well.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Went to the LBS to grab the K-Edge Garmin mount. It's hard as hell these days to TRY to support the LBS when they mark up the price $10 over MSRP and charge you tax. Oh well. At least it's in my hands and I don't have to wait..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They need a mount that attaches to the headset cap screw. One fall with it there and it becomes a really expensive paper weight.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

The included Garmin handlebar mount wasn't that bad but I hated the inward tilt it put on the 810 had because of the shape of the bar itself.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a minor fall the other day and the internals of my Garmin Out Front broke and the my 510 disconnected. Fortunately I found it but couldn't reattach it to the mount. I can't find anywhere you can order the replacement internals for the Out Front so the question is, am I out $39 for a new one?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

jizzim said:


> The included Garmin handlebar mount wasn't that bad but I hated the inward tilt it put on the 810 had because of the shape of the bar itself.


I mount mine on thee stem. It fits perfect on a 70mm stem. Much shorter though and I don't think it will work without some way lift the mount up a bit.

I also put a "leash" on it; I borrowed it from my Countour camera, that way if it comes off the (mine has) it is still attached to the bike.

Regarding a stem cap mount. If you changed out the cap screw for a counter sunk or maybe a flat head screw (assuming those are a available) you might be able to drill into the Garmin mount and make it work. A flat head screw would probably work better, then you could put a small flat washer under it to keep it from pulling through the mount.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

My stem is 70mm but I have an extended steerer tube so it gets in the way. I'm still messing around with my ride positioning so once that's squared away I'll get it cut down to size. But yes, a leash is a good idea.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

How about now? I flipped the mount. Should be endo friendly.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Not very knee friendly though.


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

My knee is nowhere close to that. Lucky for me I'm a short guy. I'll try my best not to fly over the bar. Haven't yet *knock on wood*


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

jizzim said:


> My knee is nowhere close to that. Lucky for me I'm a short guy. I'll try my best not to fly over the bar. Haven't yet *knock on wood*


I was told I wasn't a real MTB rider until I had been over the handlebars. And yes, I'm a real rider now  Good luck!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I've always tried to avoid going over the bars. Still happens on a regular basis, but maybe that's just me. 
What you need to avoid is the groin/stem collision.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

jizzim said:


> How about now? I flipped the mount. Should be endo friendly.


That's the same stem I have. I have on 5mm spacer on top, the Garmin fits perfect. It would also be fine with no spacer, it would be a couple MM's above the top cap. Any more than 5mm spacer and I don't think it will fit.


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

*The New Ride*

Amazing Bike but to early to say that much trails got to much snow to ride the single track. My first impression dam this thing pedals very well better then my ex8.


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

My apology put the post up twice


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

New shoes for me! Sidi Dominator.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jizzim said:


> My knee is nowhere close to that.


That's what everybody says until they whack their knee getting around a switchback 

New bar .. I forgot to install a bell and of course there were hikers everywhere


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Just an XT front derailluer, seen one you seen them all.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> I've always tried to avoid going over the bars. Still happens on a regular basis, but maybe that's just me.
> What you need to avoid is the *groin/stem collision.*


I pray this never happens to me :lol: Been OTB plenty of times though...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> I've always tried to avoid going over the bars. Still happens on a regular basis, but maybe that's just me.


Not just you. 
Done this quite a bit lately....twice in one weekend. lol


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Got a proper rack...........


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> I pray this never happens to me :lol: Been OTB plenty of times though...


Never a fun experience. Got it once maybe a month and a half ago when an unexpected tree root maybe 8 inches tall and 4 wide threw me forward into the stem and bars


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

New Fizik Tundra 2 Saddle. Super light, but boy is it going to take some getting used to. Hard as a rock and flat as a frying pan. I'm gonna stick with it though.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Vegard said:


>


Good protection but not enough vents, I would over heat in that thing in about 15 minutes.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> New Fizik Tundra 2 Saddle. Super light, but boy is it going to take some getting used to. Hard as a rock and flat as a frying pan. I'm gonna stick with it though.


Ouch!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

fahza29er said:


> Good protection but not enough vents, I would over heat in that thing in about 15 minutes.


I don't find it to hot at all.... I've been on some pretty intense rides with mine with a whole lot of climbing and it gets no hotter then my giro xen


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

fahza29er said:


> Good protection but not enough vents, I would over heat in that thing in about 15 minutes.


I have a giro prolight (roadie) for very hot days if it ever becomes a problem with the Trabec, I live in Northern Norway so heat is hardly a problem for me most days. Tops out at 20-25c  
Figured I'd protect my skull as best I could so I got the MIPS version.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Niner YAWYD top cap.
Just couldn't pass up the ability to customize my top cap depending on my current beer of choice.

(gotta love the cell phone camera with its quality focusing capabilities...  )


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

jizzim said:


> How about now? I flipped the mount. Should be endo friendly.


Haha...I did the same thing with my Barfly.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

clamps to pair my recently new Hope X2s with my SRAM shifters. and i got the KS seatpost (you can see the remote) on Sunday... old Avid XX brakes are in the background.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

sooner518 said:


> ... old Avid XX brakes are in the background...


In a BOX, on the GROUND, where they BELONG!!!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

007 said:


> In a BOX, on the GROUND, where they BELONG!!!


Or the trash. Bastard Avids.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll try to install real steel pins on these; I'll report back.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

New Specialized Sidewinder grips, Shimano trigger shifters and brake levers installed and ready for action.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

8 fluid oz . extremely flammable as stated. its the biggest bottle of lube I have ever purchased!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Proper knobs:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Moving from 2x9 to 1x10. Bought all SLX, here's my 11-36 and the Shadow+ deraileur. Waiting for my MRP G2 chain guide before I put the chain on and give it a go, I'm excited though!!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tylerw said:


> 8 fluid oz . extremely flammable as stated. its the biggest bottle of lube I have ever purchased!
> View attachment 797520


You're supposed to use that stuff on your chain, not your left hand.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

retired my park tools prs-6 repair stand and upgraded to a PCS-10.


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Craigslist Did Me Well yesterday...










Redline Monocog
Extra wheelset
Promax Disk Brakes
Seatposts And Saddles
Wellgo pedals

Also Bought A Curt hitch and Giro Junction shoes


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Ashima Airotor rotors front and rear and blue Ti bolts as well from fleabay. Not too shabby.


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

*1999 Klein Adroit Race*









1999 Klein Adroit Race

I'm planning on getting a Trigon rigid carbon fork, and either green or red industry nine wheels (27.5" front, 26" rear).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn dude, that's nice! I had one of those Trigon forks. They ride really nice for a rigid fork.


----------



## relapse808 (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought my new bike and really my first decent mountain bike last month only to have someone jack it out of my garage about 10 days after. I just purchased a replacement yesterday and I am loving it so far


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

nice ride. nice colorway!



relapse808 said:


> I bought my new bike and really my first decent mountain bike last month only to have someone jack it out of my garage about 10 days after. I just purchased a replacement yesterday and I am loving it so far
> View attachment 797799


----------



## goatrider (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

So, whats the skinny on these Racing Ralph tires? They seem to be the default tire choice for many riders.

Its been a good decade since I was riding regularly.


----------



## Wattser93 (Dec 15, 2012)

I ordered the pedals a couple weeks ago with an ETA of early July. Much to my surprise Jenson sent me a tracking number on Tuesday and they showed up yesterday afternoon. I had them in my hands within 36 hours of the email!

It was my first order with JensonUSA but definitely won't be my last. Two thumbs up for awesome shipping and a great price.

I picked the red for the bling and am glad I did. I picked up my 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Al Elite at a big discount around Christmas and haven't got around to riding it much between a very full schedule at school and bad weather. I look forward to riding a bunch this summer and hopefully dropping a couple pounds in the process. :thumbsup:

Please excuse the bad photo, it was a quick snap after installing them.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

klein-adroit said:


> So, whats the skinny on these Racing Ralph tires? They seem to be the default tire choice for many riders.
> 
> Its been a good decade since I was riding regularly.


I am not sure, I found they sucked, I took mine off my bike and replaced them with some maxxis cross mark, now those are an awesome tire.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

fahza29er said:


> I am not sure, I found they sucked, I took mine off my bike and replaced them with some maxxis cross mark, now those are an awesome tire.


See I was a 180 from you - I tried crossmarks, and thought they were the worst thing I've ever put on a bike. I run Ralphs or WTB Nanos on my bikes now.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Yesterday I picked up this Yeti SB95 carbon race.
A way nicer bike than I deserve... but I'm diggin it


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Yeah, you don't deserve that bike. I'll be right over to pick it up!


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

fondoo said:


> retired my park tools prs-6 repair stand and upgraded to a PCS-10.


How does the tool tray attach to the PCS-10? Is it easily removable, or can you fold the stand with it on? I have the same stand and I'm thinking of adding the tray to mine, but I fold it up for storage and wonder if the tray will interfere with that.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Ordered some new shift cables, a set of grips, and a bit of bling for my daughter's bike:









I put a set of these grips on my daughter's bike, and I liked them so much I ordered a set for myself. I had "Don't Panic" etched on the grip clamps in large, friendly letters. I keep my towel in my Camelbak. :


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

Just received this Santa Cruz Heckler frame for my first dual suspension bike. An '05, it looks as though it was riden around the previous owners block once and put back in the box!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

jjaguar said:


> Ordered some new shift cables, a set of grips, and a bit of bling for my daughter's bike:
> 
> I put a set of these grips on my daughter's bike, and I liked them so much I ordered a set for myself. I had "Don't Panic" etched on the grip clamps in large, friendly letters. I keep my towel in my Camelbak. :


42, bro.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just put the bars on

















The last two Are mtb related but I just bought the.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

First modern road bike, my trails have been wet as hell lately

2013 Motobecane Super Strada


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Stock pics get neg rep. Anyone can post stock pics. You really should have known!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Stock pics get neg rep. Anyone can post stock pics. You really should have known!


Lol my bad, I didn't get it yet. It'll come on Wednesday and I'll take some pics


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Geek said:


> Yesterday I picked up this Yeti SB95 carbon race.
> A way nicer bike than I deserve... but I'm diggin it


Very nice. This might be my next purchase.


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

​
2013 El Mariachi Ti frame, SLX 2x10 build group. Add the Raceface cockpit, Recon Gold fork, American Classic wheels from my Kona and add a pair of Ardent 2.4s. What do you get? 22 miles of smiles this morning!


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i really love my new:

mavic crossmax slr super light and stiff at 1440g
thompson masterpiece seatpost
ergon sm3-s saddle


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Stoked for this to show up Thursday, Kuat Vagabond...perfect combination of gear hauling and bike transport.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Wife just sent me this pic of what she picked up for me....


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

I'm really loving these.


----------



## guy65 (May 13, 2013)

*New Toy but ex demo*








But got something missing?


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

jjaguar said:


> I put a set of these grips on my daughter's bike, and I liked them so much I ordered a set for myself. I had "Don't Panic" etched on the grip clamps in large, friendly letters. I keep my towel in my Camelbak. :


Did you etch "42" on the seatpost?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, my bike is $100-ing me to death.........
MRP G2 Guide, SLX 11-36 Cassette, SLX 10speed shifters, SLX Shadow+ derailuer, Odi Ruffian Grips, would be what I put on in the last week...........


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> 42, bro.





dnlwthrn said:


> Did you etch "42" on the seatpost?


You two are real hoopy froods.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

The name says it all









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Cif said:


> The name says it all
> 
> View attachment 798967
> 
> ...


Indeed it is. I replaced mine with Ti hardware and dropped it to 179g. Good stuff.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

jizzim said:


> Indeed it is. I replaced mine with Ti hardware and dropped it to 179g. Good stuff.


I've got a FSA SL-K carbon seatpost on my cyclocross bike weighing about 6 grams less then thia one, but the Thomson feels so much more decent and reliable. Superb quality

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Not really a new item but I did purchase a full rebuild and custom tune from Suspension Experts. Might as well be a new shock. Just got it back today. Good sh!t..


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

T.I.T.S. rides will never be the same....


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

^ That. Is. Awesome!!!


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Didn't take any pics since I didn't buy anything fancy

Picked up a sette Work stand so I don't have to work on an upside down bike or wedge a tire between the couch and ottoman anymore. Seems to work really well for the money. Also upgraded the drivetrain on my old ass 03 gary fisher sugar 293 which other than the chain I think was all original including the cables lol. Went with a sram this time, x7 on the rear, x0 gripshifts(wanted to try them plus cheaper), new cables and housings, sram pg970 cassette, and a cheap KMC chain. Work stand paid for itself already.

I also ordered a Vader saddle off ebay for $10 shipped, how do they make any money on these, but haven't received it yet.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

On-One Fleegle Pro for the Niner. Can't wait to try it


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had a few bits for the new build in the last week or so:

2014-04-18 by SamDexter, on Flickr

2013-05-02 by SamDexter, on Flickr

2013-05-09 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought 2 Conti MKII Protection tire.




















Maybe overkill for my trail used xc bike but who cares?  Very good tires. Lot of traction no flats feels premium.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Enduro bearings in Shimano cups:


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

1x9 without Chainguide


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a rigid set-up with the Voodoo Zombie 500 steel fork.








I was going to go with 2011 Reba RL Dual Air 120 and 9mm thru-axle conversion just to see how ridiculously fast I could go.



















but when I got the fork open, it would only go to 110mm (poor product representation by the vendor). :madmax:
I've had the fork since July (on another bike that has since sold) and it rides great, but I NEED 120mm fork to maintain the steering geometry, so not sure what to do. I don't want a taller lower headset (I already have the spare crown race), and I don't want to shell out for another fork. Is there any way to get 120mm out of the fork with some sort of rebuild kit?
I know - this is not the place for that question, but those are the latest purchases nonetheless. :madman:

-F

PS - I do not know why this picture of the wrong fork is appearing below.


----------



## sps0816 (Oct 4, 2008)

*No wobble. No rubbing the chainstay in a climb.*


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Fox Bomber gloves.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

+1 for canfield bros crampon pedals


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Oakeshott said:


> View attachment 799670
> 
> Fox Bomber gloves.


Looks like you could punch through car windshields with those!


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

KS Supernatural R Adjustable Seatpost
Shimano XT PD-M785 Pedals

Installed today after a wash


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

deematic said:


>


Sick rims, I love them.

Mark


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

ESI extra chunky's and a Niner YAWYD cap


----------



## RacerX82 (Mar 22, 2013)

SRAM X9 type 2


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Going 10sp








Wider bars for my kids bike, and some tools!


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

My first Camelback. Mule. You know what they look like. I would post a picture, but dont know how. Sorry.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Neg rep for wasting my time!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

+1 ^^^^^^ Lol.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Took this home yesterday... Tomorrow will be the first ride. Stocked!!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

XX1 cranks, Spank Spoon stem for my Canfield"ONE". Still need to buy my Canfield rear hub and cog set and my Dual crown fork(Boxxer or a 888) for those downhill days.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

At 4pm yesterday I clicked "buy" on the prime account.
It showed up at 9:45 this morning. :skep:
What a world we live in...

I ordered bright orange so that when it goes flying off into the pickies I can find it


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nukeproof knee pads


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

After 5 yrs with clipless (SPDs and Crank Bros) - decided to switch to flats for a change


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

A new to me Trail Bike, I call it.......Bro-son.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got new wheels/hubs. Nothing awesome but nice and has slx hubs so no lore fighting the stock formula crap.









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Not MTB related, but after being apart for over a year I finally finished putting my Bianchi back together. Final new parts that just came in the mail were:

Selle Italia Flite saddle
Cinelli gel cork bar tape
Shimano brake and shift cable kit

I forgot how fast this thing was. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Picked up a new feedback work stand


----------



## Ktann44 (Jan 13, 2013)

New bike's first ride! With a stop at the lakeside.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

breckenridge said:


> Not MTB related, but after being apart for over a year I finally finished putting my Bianchi back together. Final new parts that just came in the mail were:
> 
> Selle Italia Flite saddle
> Cinelli gel cork bar tape
> ...


Nice! What size is it and how tall are you?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

RCS ti spring for my Jedi's CCDB


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Bottom Bracket for the new bike:

2013-05-15 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Karolis (May 19, 2013)

ohh yeah! Sram X0 gripshift and RD 10sp


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Ergon GP2 grips and a Lizard Skin for my chainstay:


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice! What size is it and how tall are you?


Thanks! I was always a sucker for the Celeste color. Its a 55cm and I'm a shade under 6'. It fits me perfect.


----------



## sqc049 (May 20, 2013)

2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy I picked up on Friday night. Got skunked by the weather this weekend and haven't gotten to take it on the trails yet. First full suspension bike.


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

Eriksen seatpost for my El Mariachi. Mmmm, titanium&#8230;


----------



## sqc049 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice presentation!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just bought this yesterday!


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

LCW said:


> After 5 yrs with clipless (SPDs and Crank Bros) - decided to switch to flats for a change
> 
> View attachment 799994
> 
> ...


Great pedals i love mine


----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Paul Component chain keeper. 53g..


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

velocity rims.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

New set of WTB Frequency i23 TCS rims on DT 350's mounted tubeless with some new Hans Dampf's for my sons Nomad.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Went a bit Thomson bezerk.

Last week a Masterpiece.
Now an all mountain handlebar









But still waiting on my Wiggle delivery: elite x4 stem and a seat collar

These are happy days for me


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fresh off the brown truck... Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*SMP saddle*

changed the Giant saddle stock horrible


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

LCW said:


> Fresh off the brown truck... Can't wait to try it out...


for which ride?

i've enjoyed the non-CTD rp23 on my SB95, but moving to something else imminently.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bear said:


> for which ride?
> 
> i've enjoyed the non-CTD rp23 on my SB95, but moving to something else imminently.


Yeti 575... Replacing a 2011 RP23 (non Kashima)


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

This tire is going to be pretty awesome.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> changed the Giant saddle stock horrible


Very slick, I like it. How much? I want one now.

Mark


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Does this count


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Garmin 200..just to see how slow I really am


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*Surly Cross Check Build*

Stoked for the weekend! Just picked up the Cross Check frame and the remainder of my build parts.



















The drive train parts and wheels will come from the donor bike...the trusty old road steed of 3 years:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

The remote for my Specialized BlackLite died. I initially fixed it by replacing the axle that broke with a cotter pin. That worked okay, and was sure cheap, but was kind of crappy. Eventually I got tired and spent on a Kind Shock remote - which works perfectly with the BlackLite post. Plus, it comes in colors, and the lever doesn't interfere with the front shifter. Sweet!










At the same time, my Fox RP23 (2012) was failing for the second time, so I sprung for a major duty replacement ... or at least that's the theory anyway.










Now, so long as the rain is all done and I get to put a good long weekend of riding on the new bits to make sure they're solid!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

New toy for gravel, rail trails, general shenanigans


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

The bike is new!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Another bar & stem combo. Keep going wider and shorter.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally giving clipless a go..








Sideways iPhone pic!


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally a pair to my PD-M785 
Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III, 43EUR








The shoes is tight a bit (my feet is ~265-270mm long, ~100mm wide), but i hope it will stretch over some time 
:thumbsup:


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

After a long procrastination, I bought a repair stand.

$151 out the door at Performance Mem Day Sale.

Spin Dr Pro G3. This thing is hefty.


----------



## bssmith1220 (Apr 17, 2011)

picked this up yesterday


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Got new stoppers!


----------



## FTWMTBer (May 26, 2013)

*New Wheels*

Got new wheels and tires yesterday.

Stans Notubes ZTR Crest rims
I9 Torch Classic Hubs
DT Swiss Competition spokes laced up 3X
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 rear
Both tubeless


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

fahza29er said:


> Does this count


:thumbsup:

Picked this up from Harbor Freight. Used it to straighten out my rear brake disc, now it's true to within 1.5 thousandths of an inch!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

and because i know you manly men care, i got this plain jersey which i then decorated with fabric paint and my bedazzer. YEAH WHATEVER, BE A HATER! I'M RIDING WITH STYLE BYTCHES!!!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

NicoleB said:


> and because i know you manly men care, i got this plain jersey which i then decorated with fabric paint and my bedazzer. YEAH WHATEVER, BE A HATER! I'M RIDING WITH STYLE BYTCHES!!!
> 
> View attachment 802656


Put it on a take a pic. We don't want to see some wrinkled shirt lying on a table.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Finally giving clipless a go..
> View attachment 802150
> 
> 
> Sideways iPhone pic!


Some good shoes there I like mine and they dry rather fast and breath very well!!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on my first quality mountain bike. An equipment rental shop in my town is staffed by an excellent bike mechanic and so he convinced them to sell some bikes on the side. He had a good deal on this 2008 KHS XCT 535. I had just had a large check come in from a recent project, so I gifted myself with a "job well done" present. It's an awesome bike and rides much nicer than my old $80 Raleigh M50. 







Specs:
Rock Shox Bar 2.1
Marzocchi MX Lo, 120mm
Shimano Deore on the front
Shimano XT Shadow in the rear
Avid BB5 cable disc

I also picked up this jersey on the 50% off rack at the actual LBS in the other town.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

linkpurvis said:


> Pulled the trigger on my first quality mountain bike.
> View attachment 802846
> 
> Enjoy! Still using mine!!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Finally giving clipless a go..
> View attachment 802150
> 
> 
> Sideways iPhone pic!


Just don't give up if you fall a few times. My GF just went clip less and she was very worried about falling over, it has been three weeks now and she gets in and out easy now. She said on our ride Saturday that she could't imagine not riding with them now. Just remember to set the tension light for the first little while , till you get used to getting in and out, than crank it up a bit. Another little tip from years of using them, locktite the screws in the cleats, they can work loose and that is one pain in the ass, one you will fall over and two you need to remove shoe to get off of bike and then you have to use some tools to get the cleat to release from the pedal.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> and because i know you manly men care, i got this plain jersey which i then decorated with fabric paint and my bedazzer. YEAH WHATEVER, BE A HATER! I'M RIDING WITH STYLE BYTCHES!!!
> 
> View attachment 802656


Great not only did I have to get my GF bike painted pink and get her a pink camelbac and jersey now I going to have to suffer through be dazzler and fabric paint as well, OH THE PAIN!
Oh by the way you did a nice job.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Keeping Morgan Hill and Taiwan green....










mudhen


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

$6 mudguard set for my cheap commuter/rain bike


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

bikephoto_ua said:


> Finally a pair to my PD-M785
> Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III, 43EUR
> View attachment 802169
> 
> ...


I've been riding with those for a while and I absolutely love 'em. They do stretch a tad and do well in the heat.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

Been busy buying parts lately. Converting my drivetrain over to a 1x10 setup. This Chain guide should complete my setup..


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Everything in the pic minus the wheels, rear gear set, shifters and brakes is new! I LOVE this setup.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm going to fall on my head.



















.mobile


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Geek said:


> I'm going to fall on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie to you, you will fall a few times until you get use to the new pedals but after you get use to them, you will love them.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally found the perfect case for all my GoPro stuff.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Specialized Wiretap gloves. I miss the protection on knuckles etc from my old 661's. But I do like the protective padding on the palms and base of wrist which is where it would really count in a spill.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Geek said:


> I'm going to fall on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may sound stupid but it helped my GF get used to them fast, get on your bike in the house prop yourself up against a wall or something and watch TV click in click out click in click out. Its only take 725 rep for your sub conscious to take over and make in an auto response. She has fallen a few times but got onto it real quick this way. Just make sure you're alone as its very annoying sound over and over and over you get the picture LOL


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ for the record, i NEVER ended up tightening them. i like them loose. just find a tension you like, there is no wrong answer, unless you're falling out of them (i dont). i also like the multirelease cleats better because i feel like i can get out of them at more awkward angles in rock gardens. Again, as long as you're not falling out unintentionally, they are good. i actually learned by propping my front wheel between the washer and dryer, and practiced falling to each side, at different angles. being wedged ensured i didnt totally fall over!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Not a fan of the VP69 pedals I have now so these are on the way to me!! DMR Vaults!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ sexy!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

crank1979 said:


>


What is it and is that internal gears at the bb? I'm presuming it's a kiwi made frame?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's a Nicolai Helius AC Pinion. They forgot to apply/send the decals. 18 speed gearbox at the bb.



emu26 said:


> What is it and is that internal gears at the bb? I'm presuming it's a kiwi made frame?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Ruhroh, advice given above is noted! 
Been reading alot about it, have tried it before; but I didn't like the feel of it. Giving it another go..


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Just got in my Absolute Black spiderless ring!


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

*New stoppers*

Hope M4 and X2 for my Sultan.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

NOS Ringle Moby seat post for my GT-STS

was not easy to find and great for my OCD on this build :madman:


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

got some new socks....


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got this orange thing...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I picked up some XT wheels for $375 cash. First new wheelset in quite a long time.










I have some new Crossmarks and some Stan's on the way.


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

picked up a set of Schwalbe Racing Ralph for $25/set!


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)

chester2123 said:


> picked up a set of Schwalbe Racing Ralph for $25/set!


Share please!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TAOS1 said:


> NOS Ringle Moby seat post for my GT-STS
> 
> was not easy to find and great for my OCD on this build :madman:
> 
> View attachment 804994


Nice! I have two of them. You kinda have to be careful with the splines. They can slip and strip.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Dayum, that's hot!



YamaDan said:


> Got this orange thing...


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

«It can't rain all the time» © The Crow









Maxxis DHF 2.35 / Maxxis Highroller II 2.4


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Rockshox Reba RL, Memorial Day Sale catch..


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> ^ sexy!


an "on the bike" pic just for you! ........


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

*Bronson C*

My last purchase...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fly Default full face helmet...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

jgutz71 said:


> My last purchase...


I really want to see if an XL bronson would fit me, cause I will start saving now.....


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

New saddle


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Technically the purchase was made last June but I just got it yesterday...


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

*saddle*


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

YamaDan said:


> Share please!!


It was a lucky craigslist find, guy had a bunch of tires for sale $10-15/each he had a set of these and sold them to me for $25/set


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice! I have two of them. You kinda have to be careful with the splines. They can slip and strip.


Yep- I broke 2 of them in the day - 3D violet! I still keep one of the shaft sections in my toolbox as a cheater bar.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Technically the purchase was made last June but I just got it yesterday...


That from HBC? 1 year turnaround - sounds about right.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks chainlove for finally having more MTB stuff.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Dropper Post

2013 Rockshox Reverb 
380mm/125mm drop
Right side control mounted on left upside down
Frame is a Medium Santa Cruz Tallboy LT 
Collar







Fully dropped







Fully extended







Mounted under bar


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Small Purchase but fired up about it! Sick of getting the big ring caught on rocks and logs!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

adrenalnjunky said:


> That from HBC? 1 year turnaround - sounds about right.


Sure is. If they were taking orders I'd order one now to replace this one in a couple years. It would arrive just as this one was done.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Arebee said:


> Small Purchase but fired up about it! Sick of getting the big ring caught on rocks and logs!


I did the same thing, went 2x10 with bash and love it. Never really used the big ring except for road rides between trail heads but I can live with out it. I have the same one one one bike and a Hope one on the other.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

My Links finally arrived to México.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Early Father's Day present from my parents, bike repair stand! Time to learn the wrench sciences!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

fishrising said:


> Early Father's Day present from my parents, bike repair stand! Time to learn the wrench sciences!


Parents giving their kids fathers day gifts?

That's is P*I*M*P!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New rear derailleur


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

New rear wheel dedicated for my SS....


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Bought, received and fitted one of Cytoe's Guards to my Niner would highly recommend looks and fits perfectly.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New rear derailleur
> View attachment 807165


Nice
Nice. I have the same one. I now have the feel of a single speed.

Mark


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Coordinated gloves and kicks


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

That is a burly a$$ wheel...awesome, the MTX 33 and King Hub are bomb proof.



Nubster said:


> New rear wheel dedicated for my SS....


----------



## seano (Jun 3, 2008)

All other purchases are on hold for now...


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Daughter requested one after her face plant.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

My first road bike ever. Bought it 2nd hand to commute 30k.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Isn't there another forum for road stuff?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Ehh title of the topic says "bike related". How is this not bike related?

And yes, I know it is not an MTB.


----------



## YamaDan (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Cif said:


> My first road bike ever. Bought it 2nd hand to commute 30k.
> 
> View attachment 807808


Yea, I have been looking at one of those, Allez race 105, but I am short the $1700. I am starting to get the itch for a rodie. On the plus side, I here that road work pays for Mtn biking in spades. Nice ride.

Mark


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nearly ready. It just needs some pedals, frame decals and top headset to match the bottom. The seat obviously isn't set quite right either.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

db air for the dh bike



tested on the weekend, very nice and huge weight savings


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^nice! 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

millertm said:


> Yea, I have been looking at one of those, Allez race 105, but I am short the $1700. I am starting to get the itch for a rodie. On the plus side, I here that road work pays for Mtn biking in spades. Nice ride.
> 
> Mark


Its a 2010 Roubaix Triple. Bought second hand because I dont know if riding a roadie really suits me.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

A box of goodies arrived yesterday, all for my new build except the roadie tyres.


2013-06-12 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

First road bike. 
Got a great deal from LBS on this Defy


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

My Boardman MTB Team 
Before









After









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Made an offer on this brand new 2011 frame and they didn't refuse.... Now I gotta scrounge the cash to afford it


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

Upgraded from an alloy RIP9 to this:










Carbon RIP9 RDO, XX1. I loved the alloy RIP9, but this is a whole new level of sweetness! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Plus matching tech levers


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new plain jane PG1030 ten speed cassette and chain...got four chains and 3100 miles out of the first one...


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

New toy this weekend garmin edge 200 they were chucking them out at 75bucks

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

larryarroyo said:


> View attachment 805568


How do you find the seat I have one on the way, they are supposed to be great for the price

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

andione1983 said:


> New toy this weekend garmin edge 200 they were chucking them out at 75bucks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


I've got one, and mostly like it, but for every 5-10 times of twisty single track, I lose a mile. My friends always rack up more, and at the end of the year, I'll be down 100-150 miles.


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

relapse808 said:


> I bought my new bike and really my first decent mountain bike last month only to have someone jack it out of my garage about 10 days after. I just purchased a replacement yesterday and I am loving it so far
> View attachment 797799


Now I'm jealous  nice bike love the color

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> I've got one, and mostly like it, but for every 5-10 times of twisty single track, I lose a mile. My friends always rack up more, and at the end of the year, I'll be down 100-150 miles.


You need to add a wheel sensor


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

andione1983 said:


> new toy this weekend garmin edge 200 they were *chucking them out at 75bucks*


where?!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Jersey from the Russian River Brewery


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

dejock said:


> where?!


I'm in Australia mate.. Just a local store that's clearing stock as they are merging with another store

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well here is a pic of my latest/only rig newest additions.. Ditched the 110 mm Low riser and flat stock bar for a ritchey 90MM with 30 mm riser and answer AM 720 1 inch riser bars with ODI TDL grips. Feels freaking comfy from my ride around the block just gotta trim them an inch to 1&1/2 inch! now just wellgo platform pedals for my big feet and ill be stoked! no more leaning super far forward! sorry for the cell pic flash!


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

Right now it's just a box o parts but very soon will be rideable.


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

My new scott 730 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Got this today...


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

going clipless for the 1st time


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

*These*


----------



## andione1983 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks wiggle... 
Ordered a nice box of goodies last Saturday and it was here Wednesday 










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Bought a load of stuff this month.
Bike fenders GPS helmet this spring etc.
I've been looking for a used Garmin 500 to save a few bucks and found this brand new (refurbished) on chainreaction for 100 euros shipped.($135CAD) I'm lovin this thing.















SKS 29er Fenders. Super easy to put on and remove and so far a lot more sturdy than I could have hoped for.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

*MRP chain catcher*

im VERY, VERY, VERY happy with my new mrp chain catcher. no more chain falling off on the front derailleur.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Delivery guy was kind to me the past two days...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I'm finished until stuff starts wearing out or breaking

Zee shadow+ 10spd derailleur adapted to work with a 9 speed SRAM shifter.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New stem ... 50mm Truvativ Holzfeller


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

fondoo said:


> im VERY, VERY, VERY happy with my new mrp chain catcher. no more chain falling off on the front derailleur.


GREAT choice - I have the same one and love it! No dropped chains and so much quieter - no more massive chain slap.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got some blue odi grip lock rings to add some color to my bars. Plus finally broke down on got some ebc gold brake pads for my bb7s.


















Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

upgraded my cannondale ryker to a black/white police poc trabec race mips. well worth my $$ for the extra protection


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Losing weight. Downgrading from Flow to Arch.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Got this today...


Beautiful! enjoy!


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> I think I'm finished until stuff starts wearing out or breaking
> 
> Zee shadow+ 10spd derailleur adapted to work with a 9 speed SRAM shifter.


How is that set up working out?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ghettocop said:


> Beautiful! enjoy!


Hope I get to. Still need new brakes and probably not able to order those until next week. It's painful to just have to look at that beautiful frame and not be able to ride her. I say that about a lot of girls around here too, so I guess I'm kinda used to it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ghettocop said:


> Losing weight. Downgrading from Flow to Arch.


Can't wait until I can upgrade by downgrading wheels...lol...maybe in another 25 pounds or so.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I picked up some new grips

View attachment 810617


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

how/where did you get this jersey?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

rollinlegend said:


> how/where did you get this jersey?


Think this might be directed at my Russian River Brewery jersey. I got while at the brewery, 
but you can order online as well. Click HERE


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Disclaimer: Paid for and am waiting for it to ship (disclaimer is solely for Mountain Cycle Shawn :thumbsup::nono

This should come in a couple of weeks.........2014 Fox Talas 36 - 140/180 .......... I'm excited to give this a try, 2014 is all new for the Talas Cartridge and it's supposed to be much better! ....... most I've ever spent on a single part for a bicycle, but I sold off lots of misc stuff on ebay to fund it, so it's a wash!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*New Helmet*

New POC Trabec


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*New Helmet*

New POC Trabec.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New stem cap. Niner YAWYD


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Raleigh XXIX SS 2007. $100









Needs some TLC - first step was overhauling the drivetrain. Was I premature?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nah...that thing had lots of miles left on it.


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is mine: 2 Continental Mountain King tyres, 4 Onza tubes.


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

This time of year Triathlon comes first.
Just got this, my first real TT bike. A 2000 Lemond (made by Litespeed) Ti frame, and Dura-Ace components.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

My Cotic Soul has gone 1x10:


----------



## paradigm shifter (Jun 4, 2013)

Ding coverer/preventer. Rockguardz - Real Carbon Fibre MTB Rock Protectors


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

MT8s


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

> MT8s


Nice! Have you had Magura brakes before? I love mine, zero issues so far.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Had a little money left over from a bit of over time... So I bought these few pcs:

Plus This-

Plus some parts laying in boxes equal ---
This




The 38mm Renthal bars are for my Canfield ONE
So far feels good but a little quick compared to the slack feeling of the Canfield


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Nice! Have you had Magura brakes before? I love mine, zero issues so far.


I came from MT4s so basically the same brake, I never like the red MT8s so when these grey/black ones popped up It just made sense! 
MT4s will go onto a future build of mine


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate's
Loved the pair I bought a few months ago so much I picked up another pair for the other bike.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

New XTR FD M980. Very stiff and works much better then the Deore that came on my bike. It sits much lower then the Deore and shifts like butter. I did need a new cable since my stock on was to short.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Bought this...









To haul this..









:thumbsup:


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

650b 2.25 HD


----------



## flaminx0r (May 14, 2013)

New Stem and Bars combo, looks mint!


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

mestapho said:


> New stem cap. Niner YAWYD
> 
> View attachment 811040


Nice! :thumbsup:

I went into my local shop to get a Niner YAWYD stem cap for my EMD...but left with something just a little bit different...


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I would also have liked to shown you my Enve DH bars, those however are in backorder status until Jesus returns. The stem is the 60mm. Feels like I have a bit more control over the front wheel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> I would also have liked to shown you my Enve DH bars, those however are in backorder status until Jesus returns. The stem is the 60mm. Feels like I have a bit more control over the front wheel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I just got the exact same stem and also had the Enve riser bars on order but decided not to wait for Jesus to return - got the Easton Haven bars instead.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

ScubaM said:


> I just got the exact same stem and also had the Enve riser bars on order but decided not to wait for Jesus to return - got the Easton Haven bars instead.


October...that's what I'm being told

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yay for 4th of July sales... to replace my endlessly creaky Stans 3.30/Arch:


----------



## jave-mtr (Jan 4, 2007)

Should be interesting...


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

*Look fournales*

Hey guys,
Just arrived in the mail yesterday, Look fournales forks, I am a freak for linkage forks.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Stumpy evo comp


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Got a new helmet off The CLYMB this week!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

*Last Week*

Last couple of weeks:









For Me:















For my shop:


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Well...when my bars do show up, I'm ready









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Picked up some new wheels, new seat post, and seat.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Q-TECH said:


> Picked up some new wheels, new seat post, and seat.


Wouldn't buying a chain be a better idea?


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

Cif said:


> Wouldn't buying a chain be a better idea?


:thumbup:


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

Bought new wheel set. Bike to follow... hopefully soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Purchased a new Ti road frame and built it up with new bits as well. 

40th b-day gift to myself. :thumbsup:

I know it's road, but, it's bike related.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

This and these.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

My stash from my visit to Manila. 







4$ trail pump






















$15 







Bling for my bikes around $45


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Canfield Crampon Ultimates*


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

My latest purchase was a Lift Ticket from the Mt. Shasta Ski & Mt Bike Park, this last holiday weekend. If you go there, check out the Flow Trail...if you're a pro-racer, they are having a downhill on July 20th.


















​


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool! I definitely want to make it up there this season. How were the trails on your 575?


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Very cool! I definitely want to make it up there this season. How were the trails on your 575?


I think a pure downhill bike would have been a better ride... but I love my bike, and it did just fine on the intermediate runs that I stayed on. I didn't go down the race trail... Look under http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/biking-lifts-mount-shasta-ski-park-864140.html for the full story. If you happen to go there this summer, post your pics there.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Birthday gift but I'll share in here. Skyscrapers.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My shins started bleeding just looking at those!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> My shins started bleeding just looking at those!


They are some mutant pins aren't they? Good luck out there.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha yeah not looking forward to dancing with these but it will happen eventually.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

These are not mine, but a pair of them is at my house, awaiting my return from AFG.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Had these built at my local shop...a pair of Racing Ralphs on Stan's Arch EX rims...Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs with Hope skewers. A 160mm Hope floating rotor in the rear and a 183mm Hope floating rotor in the front. My first time going tubeless.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Nothing exciting:

New Lube by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

curtisp said:


> Had these built at my local shop...a pair of Racing Ralphs on Stan's Arch EX rims...Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs with Hope skewers. A 160mm Hope floating rotor in the rear and a 183mm Hope floating rotor in the front. My first time going tubeless.
> 
> View attachment 815097
> 
> ...


Very Nice!! Looking at a similar set up.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just bought a 180mm rotor and spacer. The parts are not in yet, so I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Sol1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Formula T1 180/160 brakes. My favourite brand, never had any problem with them and they work perfectly.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh goody, we just can't wait for your pictures!
> 
> Maybe the OP should change the title to, "Don't post a picture of what you just Effin' bought, because the parts are not in yet".


Well, I ordered the parts over a week ago, so it is not really my fault.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

fathomer said:


> Nothing exciting:
> 
> New Lube by SamDexter, on Flickr


Best post yet!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fathomer said:


> Nothing exciting:
> 
> New Lube by SamDexter, on Flickr





J3SSEB said:


> Best post yet!


Yep. And as far as exciting goes, it all depends on what you're riding.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

upgraded my stock cannondale c2 alloy handlebars to 2013 easton haven carbon. shaved 6oz off the original bar.


----------



## Justinwzpoakes (Mar 5, 2013)

I just did the EXACT same switch on my Trigger lol. My I got red clamps for my ODIs though


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

finally got some real mtb shoes. 5.10 freeriders for my canfield bro's flat pedals. cant wait to try them out tomorrow on the trails


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Powerlock link for the 10spd chain. Will sure be happy to have it when I really need it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Mavic freehub overhaul...*


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Loaded x-lite


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

MSC is going to yell at me for not posting the real deal, but....

SOON.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Only love for Nicole! :ihih: Not to crazy about the orange, but I'll let it slide this time. You owe me though! Meet me in the barn tonight!!


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> MSC is going to yell at me for not posting the real deal, but....
> 
> SOON.


sweet!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my bike is already blue and orange. just keeping the superhero colors going!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Low Rise 780mm carbon bars:










Surly Spacer set:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

DT Swiss 10mm thru axle.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nicole, nice bling wheels, you'll never get lost with those.

I did something today I said I would never do, I bought a set of white walled mountain bike tyres.

Luckily for my boy, they came on his new Merida 620


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

and for dad, a new pair of gloves and a new 700mm low rise bar to replace the 660mm low rise currently on my 456c


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New Bell Super in matte black...love it!!!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^^ That's a sick helmet.

Bought Nano race tire, Nukeproof flat pedals, a Vaude frame bag for my pump and junk, new handle grips and a new bottle cage that was on sale.
All arrived yesterday and just in time as I broke one of my stock cage pedals in the morning.

I couldn't wait to try it all out on the trail so no pics of it new. Here's some sloppy seconds.

The Nano tire was a crazy surprise. It felt like a slick on the straight pavement and gripped better than my Rapid rob in the hard pack. I never thought this tire would make my route without breaking free. Even my robbie would slip in 2-3 places.

The Pedals bite my shoes like nothing else however I'm coming off a set of cage style so really anything would feel better right now.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

2.3 butcher.
A couple days before that, m596 hydros (very impressed by the value/performance) and a xfusion o2 shock . 

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

This stand







Easton Havoc (until Enve is off backorder)







Lizard Skins North Shore (Crank Brothers wore out in 2 months)








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

furywhip said:


> View attachment 815830


That is one sweeeeet bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*My new Warbird*

I got some cool stuff over the weekend. A Wheels MFG. ceramic BB, some mismatch problemsolvers, and a Salsa Warbird to match my Spearfish. Enjoy!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the bike fell over and the rotor hit a big rock square on...so i had to buy a new one. that's life...


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Bought this







To make use of a cracked HB 







To make this


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

boxedrn said:


> Bought this
> View attachment 816012
> 
> To make use of a cracked HB
> ...


Freakin sweet idea!


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Fuji Upgrades*

Bought these to upgrade the new Ride
View attachment 816210
View attachment 816211
View attachment 816212
View attachment 816213
View attachment 816214


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

2012 diamondback Sortie, Fox Float 32 RL and a few other little bits.
My old 03 gary fisher sugar 29er was getting tired and I found a good deal on the above so I snapped it up. Now I just have to transfer all the good bits from the GF over.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Got some goodies in today! Raceface Turbine seatpost and stem.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

My wife got my a surprise present because I've been having so much fun on my Yeti SB95c lately


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a cool freakin' jersey! Way to go wife.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

fox jersey and gloves


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New fork time


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

light3monkey said:


> Bought new wheel set. Bike to follow... hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 814035
> 
> ...


Here is the new bike to go with the wheels.









My legs were too short for the ti seat post. Wanted a dropper anyways.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

Geek said:


> My wife got my a surprise present because I've been having so much fun on my Yeti SB95c lately


Hey Geek I also purchased a Yeti Jersey...plan to wear it on Saturday at the Downhill race at Mt. Shasta Ski Park. Not racing, just taking photos.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

The postman brought this today!


----------



## tweasol (Mar 20, 2009)

*A1 = Awesome*


----------



## JJ1514 (Nov 6, 2010)

2009 Specialized Pitch Frame with Fox float rp2 shock from pinkbike for $375


----------



## PetFotografer (Jun 13, 2012)

Birthday present from my girlfriend.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Replaced my g3 clean sweeps 185/160 to SLX 180/160
(for sale g3 rotors with front 185 adapter  )


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Gently used hand-me-downs from a buddy. My first foray outside SPD.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New Shimano Saint pedals, Pro Components VultureMax saddle, Continental Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic Tires with Conti Tubes, and a new Brain bucket


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

New bike Rocky Mountain Vertex 970 RSL changed a few parts on it. XTR brakes for the squishy bike.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

2013 El Mariachi - Really diggin' it so far except for a few needed cockpit tweaks. And halfway through the 1st ride the rear shifting starting getting wonky. Then about a 1/4 mile from the end the rear derailleur quit completely. I stopped to find the cable came unclamped. Whoever built this bike left it too loose. Sucks, but not a big deal.

pre-first ride








post-first ride


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool bag for short rides to put the water bottle in and more!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The adapters for 160 to 180, with the Shimano being a part that I ordered that I thought was something else.







And the Shimano XT rotor which I put on the front of my Cobia.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

How about several of my last purchases.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Easton Haven 20mm rise bars. 279g @ 711 mm


----------



## RicThot (Jul 15, 2013)

Manitou Minute Pro 140mm Tapered 20mm thru-axle 2012 suspension fork

($230 brand new in box from eBay auction - woot!!)


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

RicThot said:


> Manitou Minute Pro 140mm Tapered 20mm thru-axle 2012 suspension fork
> 
> ($230 brand new in box from eBay auction - woot!!)


I was watching that auction! I had no intention or reason to buy...just though it was a good price and wanted to see what they sold for. Good buy for sure!

Gravity Dropper Turbo LP just showed up today!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

That's right, crappy cellphone pictures! Obviously I'd rather spend my extra money on bike stuffs than have a fancy camera! It is on my list though I keep putting it off, in favor of more bicycle stuff!


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Where's the damn LIKE button! The Gen 2s look great; I enjoy the :fillInTheBlank: out of my Gen 1!



Dr Wankel said:


> How about several of my last purchases.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

park tool pcs 10


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Forks for my new build, 140mm RCT3, old fashioned 26"


2013-07-26 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thomson Carbon Bar*


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

chris9888 said:


> View attachment 819790


Thats one nice handlebar. I have mine for fitted for about 200 miles and its one of the best things I bought for my bike.


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*New fork turned into new build.*

The wheelset and tires are the only thing left from my build. Blew out my revelation fork and didnt want to rebuild it so this is the result....... I love getting packages


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

My sort-of first bike. The actual first one came from Target. ;-)


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

*New Ti Hardware*

I got some titanium hardware:







The break in period on the new hardware is a bit rough, but it should be bomber in the long run!


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

hartwerks said:


> I got some titanium hardware.
> The break in period on the new hardware is a bit rough, but it should be bomber in the long run!


Looks like a pain to upgrade though! lol


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Ordered yesterday from chainlove, in my hands less than 26 hours later. A little snug, but I think they'll work.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

hartwerks said:


> I got some titanium hardware


Welcome to the titanium club. Hope you heal up in time to get some more riding in this season.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

gauges for the truing stand


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

New rubber for road and mountain.




































Schwalbe Lugano 23c on a 1994/95 Cannondale R300
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 and Nobby Nic 2.25 on a 2013 Trek Cobia


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

2014 fox Talas 180

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the support! A bit more on topic, I also just got these to ride the trainer: Shimano SH-M162s. I got a great deal on them, and I can't tie my clipless 5.10s with one hand. They are super comfortable so far!


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

*B & M Luxos U.*


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

Got everything I need to go 1x9!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

digthemlows said:


> 2014 fox Talas 180
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Is that a straight 1 1/8th steer tube?

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

To go with the BB7's in transit!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

New Park repair stand ! To go in my new workshop when I get home next month.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's a great idea. One thing I hate about stands is how they flex and the bike moves around a lot.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, I just mounted it quickly on a 6x4 treated hard wood beam since I have a few repairs to do in my commuter bike. Once at home, I'll be bolting this on a 8x8 beam on a concrete footing and the weight of a 3 story brick house on top of it.

Hopefully that beam won't move much when I wrench the bike 

Also using 3/8x2.5" lag bolts to hook it up. I hate these foldable or "legged" repair stands, even the basic PCS-12 bench mounted is kinda flexy. Not mentioning you often hit the pedals or frame on the bench. This one has a nice offset from the beam and you can really install it at your perfect working height. Cost me a bit of money, but it's worth saving the hassle and I'm all set now, from carbon road bike to heavy FR rig. Only thing missing is a bottle opener on the stand


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the PCS-12, and its not flexy, but the vertical connection wants to spin if torqued hard and can be a pain sometimes. It wants to twist changing the z-axis of the bike. That direct attachment takes that whole issue away, nice choice for sure.

Also, I thought about getting the stand with the 100-5C clamp, but glad I didn't. the quick adjust of the 100-5D clamp comes in very handy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well I have to say I get these at cost direct from the distributor, since I work in both a bike shop and at a bike co-op, so it was in my student budget. Otherwise they are quite pricey at retail and I wouldn't be able to afford it. Since I wrench a lot and have many bikes, a good sturdy workstand isn't much of a luxury, better than running chains and hooks from the ceiling.

Also got the collection of spoke wrenches, handlebar holder and a housing/cable cutter.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

This thing... 2013 Trek Stache 7. Took the nice parts from the Remedy, put some Maxxis Ikons on it, and got it down 3lbs to a tad over 26lbs. Not bad for not even changing out the heaviest parts (wheels and fork).


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Race Face Atlas bars
ODI Troy Lee Designs lock-on grips
Shimano XT i-spec mounts

Going to replace and clean up my bars a bit. Hoping the i-spec mount allows me to put my right-hand Reverb mount under the bars on the left side as well.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DT Swiss thru bolt, along with the matching hub kit from Spinergy. What's really weird is that, when I flip the bike upside down and spin the wheel with a standard QR, the disc wobbles a little. With the DT thru bold, the disc is as true as can be when I spin the wheel.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

*Park Tool Derailleur Hanger adjustment tool*

I've been chasing an inaccurate shift for a few months on my steel Hard Tail. After replacing several different parts, I finally broke down and bought this:










tossed the bike on the stand and went through the procedure to check for proper alignment... While it looked fine to the eye, the tool said it was WAY out... Adjusted the hanger, mounted everything back up and adjusted the derailleur... Even on the stand I can tell it's shifting better than ever!!!


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Made good use of the Crank Brothers upgrade program.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Spec tires
Captain 29x2.0 rear
Ground Control 28x2.3 front
So far the work great in Arizona.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

A cross-post of sorts --

My 'grocery getter':










It has a bell...










And matching bubble valve caps. 










Rear rack, lights, accessories to help carry more stuff to come as I have money.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wife is getting back into MTBing so we picked these up this weekend. Now just need to find a bike to replace her 10yr old Trek Hardtail.



and;


----------



## rvwade04 (Jul 22, 2013)

I love this machine.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ltdan12a said:


> I've been chasing an inaccurate shift for a few months on my steel Hard Tail. After replacing several different parts, I finally broke down and bought this:
> 
> tossed the bike on the stand and went through the procedure to check for proper alignment... While it looked fine to the eye, the tool said it was WAY out... Adjusted the hanger, mounted everything back up and adjusted the derailleur... Even on the stand I can tell it's shifting better than ever!!!


I went through the same thing. Was surprised to find a brand new hanger was not straight.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

65mm Easton Havoc stem and 750mm low rise Easton Havoc Carbon bars. These replaced 70mm Easton Haven stem and 720mm Answer ProTaper Aluminum bars.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

007 said:


> I went through the same thing. Was surprised to find a brand new hanger was not straight.


New hangers from manufacturers like Wheel Mfg and also a nice company of eBay who specialized in these are CNC from raw stock, then some are anodized or further finished for aesthetic. They should be dead straight out of the box if you lay them on a flat surface. They are not forged, welded or stamped/cut metal pieces, so there is no reason they should be out of true.

However, you bike's drop-out, rear axle and the overall frame tolerance and alignment aren't that good when you have everything in place. Even more that the standard QR skewer will clamp on the hanger while thru-axle will thread in. Add to this the drop-out not perfectly square after a few rides and from all the loads, torsion and tensions you put on them with your drivetrain, braking hard, jumps, bumps and your own body weight. Plus the derailleur always forcing the drop-out through the hanger.

Then it's normal that a perfectly straight hanger will not be parallel to your cassette once you mount it on a completely out of tolerance (talking fine machining tolerance here) drop-out. That's why you then have to fine tune it on the bike. Next time you swap your hanger, check how straight the new one is out of the box on a flat surface, then install it, fine tune it with the hanger tool, then take it off and see how much it gave over the original perfect straight hanger. Even new frames fresh out of the factory will nerd a perfectly straight hanger to be tuned once mounted on the bike.

That's what most people don't understand/know about a derailleur hanger form and function. It's not just a break-away part, it's a forgiving piece of engineering, just like your brake caliper adaptor has little cup/cones washers and play in the mounting holes.

And I agree, everyone who do their own wrenching should always check and adjust if needed their hanger when replacing or tuning something on their drive-train. Even more if it's a MTB or road bike. This tool does wonders and it only takes minutes to open the chain, unscrew the rd and screw in the tool, adjust, take off tool, put back the rd and the chain. Also agree that tool sells for around $65 retail, but if you own a few bikes and ride often, that's cheaper than loosing riding time over a mis-adjusted hanger anger issue. Or go to your bike co-op and sign up. Only a few bucks a year and you get access to all the tools and knowledge you need. Or made your own, maybe $15-20 only at the hardware store.

Happy hanging !


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

this fork kicks ass! :thumbsup:
IMG_1483 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

With this I'll still be able to ride when the trails are closed.


----------



## ilikenature (Jul 7, 2013)

New platforms.









Sent from my Droid Razr HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^Those are some nice looking pedals. The design is awesome!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*New stem*

Bontrager Rhythm Pro.......


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

It's all new to me. Specifically SRAM X9 derailleur, Bontranger 70mm stem, Easton EC70 carbon handlebar.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*Renthal Fatbar*

New bars for my new stem. Cockpit is complete............for now.


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

ilikenature said:


> New platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Havent seen those before.
Details?


----------



## Jaspur (Dec 10, 2007)

New bike. Replaced front tire, pedals, handlebars, saddle and grips.


----------



## ilikenature (Jul 7, 2013)

ScubaM said:


> Nice. Havent seen those before.
> Details?


Xpedo Face Off pedals. Easily the best "bite" I've ever experienced with platforms.

http://www.amazon.com/Xpedo-FaceOff...qid=1376782395&sr=8-5&keywords=xpedo+face+off

Sent from my Droid Razr HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

To replace my worn freeriders.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rojo Grande' said:


> New bars for my new stem. Cockpit is complete............for now.


Do you brake with your thumbs?


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Alias530 said:


> Do you brake with your thumbs?


Only while climbing!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

After I did this to my Soma Groove:









I had to replace it with something.. So I purchased a Carbon Fiber On-One Whippet:























































The new frame weighs just a hare over 2 pounds! Should have it built up in the next couple days...


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

RaceFace narrow-wide 30t single and HopeTech Bashguard.


----------



## blossom2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

New tires, grips, seatpost, saddle, and pedals.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

delete.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Converting drivetrain to nine speed







Gamut bash guard is on the way.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

came today... gotta wait for a new rear wheel with 142x12 before I can build it up.....should arrive soon 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*FSA SL-K Stem*

View attachment 826007
View attachment 826008
View attachment 826009


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mpix00 said:


> View attachment 826007
> View attachment 826008
> View attachment 826009


Why are you upgrading stem, seatpost, and bars when it still has rim brakes and grip shifters?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Because its his or her choice what they want to upgrade
on the bike, need I say more?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Delete


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

Because performance/handling upgrades will first come with upgraded stem/seatpost and bars. Isn't that obvious?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

mpix00 said:


> Because performance/handling upgrades will first come with upgraded stem/seatpost and bars. Isn't that obvious?


This is debatable. A new stem/bars and seatpost is usually more associated with comfort and proper fit or perhaps better reliability. You may get a weight loss but a performance gain will be minimal.

Disc brakes are a huge performance upgrade. Better, lighter wheels with better tires will get a huge performance increase as well. Gripshift or not is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Upgrades making a difference!!*

I can guarantee you there was a significant performance gain with just the Carbon seatpost,stem and handlebars. FIrst run I took I noticed better lateral movement, quicker responsiveness and my pedaling felt way more efficient. This was even before I got the New DAti Hubs and Mavic XC717's. My bike went from this-->







to this-->

















derekbob said:


> This is debatable. A new stem/bars and seatpost is usually more associated with comfort and proper fit or perhaps better reliability. You may get a weight loss but a performance gain will be minimal.
> 
> Disc brakes are a huge performance upgrade. Better, lighter wheels with better tires will get a huge performance increase as well. Gripshift or not is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

mpix00 said:


> I can guarantee you there was a significant performance gain with just the Carbon seatpost,stem and handlebars. FIrst run I took I noticed better lateral movement, quicker responsiveness and my pedaling felt way more efficient. This was even before I got the New DAti Hubs and Mavic XC717's.


Awesome. Now you have the new wheels too. Disc brakes are a good next upgrade. They really help on the extended downhills where hand and arm fatigue comes into play.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

derekbob said:


> Awesome. Now you have the new wheels too. Disc brakes are a good next upgrade. They really help on the extended downhills where hand and arm fatigue comes into play.


I strictly ride pavement/light trails and really don't ride downhills, so I am not sure if disc brakes are needed at this point, though I am going to get them in the near future. I am thinking of upgrading the crankset from the Altus 24-32-42 square taper BB to a Deore 26-36-48 external BB triple for more road speed as I like to ride urban/race. I think I would like to switch out the grip shifts to trigger shifts for ease of shifting and upgrade the rear derailleur for smooth shifting.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New carbon hoops. 


















40 mm external width









34mm internal width hookless


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

mestapho said:


> New carbon hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand are they?

How much did they cost?

Thx


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

deematic said:


> What brand are they?
> 
> How much did they cost?
> 
> Thx


They are being imported by a member here "Derby".

I got them for the intro price of $279.

Here is the website -
http://www.derbyrims.com/


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Soom goodies arrive yesterday from wiggle.com.au


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Klunker starter kit


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New rubber for the Scandal.


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Klunker starter kit
> 
> View attachment 826379


...I think yer done!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

These -








to go with these -


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are the Cannondale D3 dual lock on grips.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

these and very pleased too (front and back)!
Also received, 2 x Continental X-King 2.4 protection foldable tyres to go on them. A rock shox monarch rear suspension, and some troy Lee designs obi grips. bank depleted but worth it for what i love doing.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

My superfly has basically been stock since I bought it but finally got around to building my first set of wheels. Light-bicycle (cheap chinese carbon) hoops, chris king in the rear and dt swiss up front. Converted the rear to a 142 x 12 thru axle and added a new xtr cassette. Ready to head to the black hills of South Dakota for a week long riding vacation with my girlfriend.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

New wheel set (2.3) GC tires, (XT)crank and cassette. Almost done. Now at 28.2 lbs.


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

My new Trek Superfly AL Elite


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

2013 Trek Mamba 29er for cruising around with mini-me.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> 2013 Trek Mamba 29er for cruising around with mini-me.


Cool Mamba, cool backdrop, cook picture.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^thanks
Took it straight from the shop to a ride with my 3 year old.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta love a delivery from Chain reaction first thing in the morning

New wider bars, new Chain guide to replace my broken one and some new grips.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

Picked up a new 2014 Specialized Hard Rock Sport Disc 29 yesterday


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New spacers and 9er cog for the Scandal:


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*2013 Santa Cruz Highball*

Bought a "new to me" bike.

2013 Santa Cruz Highballc. It was used, but very lightly used cause it was only ordered on 6/14/13. I don't think the original owner even took it on a trail. Saved me about $1800.

All stock. The only mod so far is tubeless. I think I can get this baby down to 20lbs.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Nice score!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dropper post I scored for cheap off ebay


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

Got some new Flat pedals for the Lifecycle and then I saw this


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Everyone knows you can only use clipless for indoor exercise equipment.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

Well i bought a new crank XTR FC-M970 cause i had an acciden 3 months ago and i have made some serious damage to my older FC-M970 so now that i have some money left from my jobs and i bought one (brand new in the box) at a good price and here it is


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

New lights


----------



## ilikenature (Jul 7, 2013)

Today's craigslist score. 1999 Yeti ARC. One of the last frames built in Durango, CO. Can't wait to build it.









Sent from my Droid Razr HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*Just a SS ..*

Keeping it local, a little REEB love.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

New grips, new brakes, and a new seatpost (Kronolog)


Controls by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool REEB!


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

Agreed! I love the Reebs.


----------



## Q-TECH (Nov 8, 2012)

OURY best in the world period.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

picked up a lizard skin chain protector for my new Hardrock today. Looks sweet!!


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

docter_zab said:


> Cool REEB!





waffleBeast said:


> Agreed! I love the Reebs.


Thanks . I've been lusting for one for a long time.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

scatterbrained said:


> New grips, new brakes, and a new seatpost (Kronolog)
> 
> 
> Controls by tltichy, on Flickr


This is a really, really cool pic. Well done.


----------



## Cyclone101 (May 27, 2013)

New fork hubs and groupset. 

Stoked!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

A crazy bright light! I can't believe how small & light & bright it is - my old light had a big heavy battery with a long cord that would get caught on things. 
I'll be trying it out tomorrow night.


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

new tires on sale from Jenson.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

New camelbak.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Came in to the office today and found this sitting in my cube! Excited to begin a build. Tower 29, 140mm QR15.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

So my new stem is here  i will install it later at night


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

new Easton 90 stem
new raceface bashguard.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

9 speed conversion







DT Swiss 350 hubs due to arrive!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Saint M810 Rear D to replace my XTR that has a broken inner cage(after over a year of aggressive riding and evemn survived a 30mph fall of the bike rack incident)







Stoked after not being able to ride for a week.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ time for a pedicure. I think I see mold.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. no mold anywhere. 
I'm waiting to ride now! got my new der. cable today, about to go install and tune, first 'normal' (non rapid rise) derailleur in quite some time. Wish they mad saint in rapid rise, hell even rapid rise at all anymore


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

Got a Fox Flux helmet to replace the one that I cracked a couple of weeks ago in a nasty little crash. Some new shoes and pedals for a bike skills clinic I'm getting ready to take. And some lights to be seen easier on the road at night.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Nothing fancy but it gets my Giant back on the trails. My bike was pissed I rode another one this weekend!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

$50 worth of Stainless goodness for my commuter bike and my XC bike. Also for switching all my BB7's to Stainless hardware.

Not to forget the M4 and M3 grade 12.9 alloy steel screws for my custom winter tires studs.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

MTB Marco said:


> Nothing fancy but it gets my Giant back on the trails. My bike was pissed I rode another one this weekend!


How bad was the crash!?

I've hit head on at least a few times with my Flux and not a single crack(one front visor clip is half way broken and one on the rear 'wing'), although I'm getting a new helmet soon, this one has been surprisingly stout.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah i love getting deliveries from DHL it usually means new bike parts


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

currently roughed in.

should be done in a week or 2....









Designer/Builder: drew p


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

CHUM said:


> currently roughed in.
> 
> should be done in a week or 2....
> 
> ...


Jealous. Looks like it will be amazing!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

CHUM said:


> currently roughed in.
> 
> should be done in a week or 2....
> 
> ...


That's great!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Didn't need padding after easing into "fitness riding" my MTB, and doing so for months before even doing a real trail, but since I'm not riding it around home much any more, and just recently getting back into doing trails after 6 months of rainy weather, my seat and sit bones have not been getting along so well. 
Pearl Izumi Canyon short. 
-Initial impressions are quite good after two rides in 90F and humid. 








pic taken for another outdoor gear whore forum, hence the replacement for lost gloves and cheap boxer briefs I'm trying out


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*SLX&Ritchey*

SLX DriveTrain - HG-80 9 Speed Cassette- RItchey Bar ends


----------



## vikz (Aug 29, 2013)

New wheel set..WTB cross country laser disc wheel set..


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Frame is new, components were swapped from an Optimus Ti. Shakedown ride was last night!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Just picked up my Loaded USA AmXc Stem. It looks awesome.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Shakester said:


> Just picked up my Loaded USA AmXc Stem. It looks awesome.
> 
> View attachment 831696


How much ?


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

David C said:


> How much ?


Got it from a local shop for $69.99. It retails for $79.99


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Shakester said:


> Got it from a local shop for $69.99. It retails for $79.99


That's quite a lot of money for just a few white brand logos. But I'm glad you're supporting your local bike shop


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

David C said:


> That's quite a lot of money for just a few white brand logos. But I'm glad you're supporting your local bike shop


There's something tha really bugs me about their products, but I just can't seem to put my finger on it.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Been out of it for about 3 years... just purchased all this and put it together last night.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Could it be that it's just re badged equipment with pretty colors? My Loaded AMX wheelset hubs are made by NovaTech/Joytech.... D992SB (RH) - Novatec
I can honestly say that these wheels are great... and better than any Azonic Outlaw wheelset I have ever purchased.They are hand laced in America but all parts come from China.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ctrailfreak said:


> Could it be that it's just re badged equipment with pretty colors? My Loaded AMX wheelset hubs are made by NovaTech/Joytech.... D992SB (RH) - Novatec
> I can honestly say that these wheels are great... and better than any Azonic Outlaw wheelset I have ever purchased.They are hand laced in America but all parts come from China.


I thought that was the case, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

David C said:


> That's quite a lot of money for just a few white brand logos. But I'm glad you're supporting your local bike shop


I was looking for a Thomson so this was much less and the quality is on par. It actually looks and feels like a Thomson as well. I try to support my small local bike shops whenever I can. Its tough because there can be a big difference in price from e-tailers but if its a few bucks difference, then I'd rather buy it locally.

I like the Loaded stuff. For me, it started out with a set of their grips. After trying ODIs, WTB and other various grips..the Loaded just felt the best so I thought to give their other products a try and so far I'm liking them. They're a California based company so I'm keeping it in the state. Funny thing is, its on a frame from Canada.

Maybe its the branding that makes its odd looking to some.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Shakester said:


> I was looking for a Thomson so this was much less and the quality is on par. It actually looks and feels like a Thomson as well. I try to support my small local bike shops whenever I can. Its tough because there can be a big difference in price from e-tailers but if its a few bucks difference, then I'd rather buy it locally.
> 
> I like the Loaded stuff. For me, it started out with a set of their grips. After trying ODIs, WTB and other various grips..the Loaded just felt the best so I thought to give their other products a try and so far I'm liking them. They're a California based company so I'm keeping it in the state. Funny thing is, its on a frame from Canada.
> 
> ...


See, now I am seeing better things here. A nice RM frame with RaceFace components, made in Canada.

Loaded stuff is just re-badged products from over-sea, a good example is their Signature hubs that sells for twice the price as the Novatec D991/D992 hubs, while they are actually Novatec D991/992 hubs.

Next time get the RaceFace stuff, looks even better IMO


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Shakester said:


> I was looking for a Thomson so this was much less and the quality is on par.


Believe me when I tell you, Loaded products are not, "on par" with Thomson products. Thomson products are in a completely different league.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I like it and thats all that matters. Seems like people just come to this thread to diss other people purchases and thats cool. To each their own.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Shakester said:


> Well, I like it and thats all that matters. Seems like people just come to this thread to diss other people purchases and thats cool. To each their own.


As long as you like it and it serves your needs, that's all that matters. And, if you can save money, I totally understand that.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Shakester said:


> Well, I like it and thats all that matters. Seems like people just come to this thread to diss other people purchases and thats cool. To each their own.


I was just making sure you knew where your money was going. Nothing wrong with buying stuff made over sea, but just make sure you know who's getting the lion's part.

I can't comment on Thomson products since I never had them. RaceFace is sure a safe buy, even more on older years close-outs where you get the stuff for $20 instead of $80.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

David C said:


> I was just making sure you knew where your money was going. Nothing wrong with buying stuff made over sea, but just make sure you know who's getting the lion's part.
> 
> I can't comment on Thomson products since I never had them. RaceFace is sure a safe buy, even more on older years close-outs where you get the stuff for $20 instead of $80.


Thanks for the info. These days, what companies aren't outsourcing? Not many. Santa Cruz have frames they've outsourced to a Taiwan manufacturer.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

*2014 Venge - The one with 11 speed Ultegra*

I just picked it up this evening.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

crit_boy said:


> I just picked it up this evening.
> View attachment 832168


No disc brakes ?


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

David C said:


> No disc brakes ?


No. If it had disc brakes I could not tell my wife I need a CX bike with disc brakes.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

lucky number 7.


----------



## Nitr0 (Jun 7, 2013)

Picked this up last week. 
Yeah don't laugh! My first mountain bike. Only regret is not paying the 
$90' ish more for the disc version
Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Nitr0 said:


> Picked this up last week.
> Yeah don't laugh! My first mountain bike. Only regret is not paying the
> $90' ish more for the disc version
> Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk 2


Nothing to laugh at, good looking bike!

Welcome to the addiction!!!


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

manbat said:


> good to know im not the only member of bikes Anonymous
> 
> just about finished smuggling the new bike into the house *edit bit by bit* still need a couple of new parts though


Thought I was the only one who smuggled parts into the house. I had parts hidden all over the house while I was collecting them for a new bike build earlier this year.


----------



## molopoko (Jul 29, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> I just picked it up this evening.
> View attachment 832168


Love it!


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

ScubaM said:


> Thought I was the only one who smuggled parts into the house. I had parts hidden all over the house while I was collecting them for a new bike build earlier this year.


Me too. I've been collecting parts for my Spearfish build for months. they've been hiding in separate boxes and closets. then we bought a new house, and moved 2 weeks ago. Somehow all those boxes ended up together and I threw everything on the frame the other day. She didn't seem to notice.

Rear brake line was short...doh!


----------



## blossom2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> I just picked it up this evening.
> View attachment 832168


That's a nice looking road bike.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

My first pair of knee pads:


2013-09-17 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

OK some of the parts are delivered i am waiting a Frame a Fork, a new set of wheels (with tires) a seatpost and a handlebar! Well i was thinking to make a new hardtail 26" for training


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Sometimes this thread makes me feel so poor.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Sid World Cups







Crossmax Rims


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

1700gr carbon wheelset.

LB DH 33mm wide rims
Novatec D881/882 4in1 hubs
Pillar bladed spokes
Black and gold alloy nipples


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ good luck with the alloy nipples.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

007 said:


> ^^^ good luck with the alloy nipples.


Thanks. I also bought a box of 100 black brass ones and a pack of 75 gold brass ones just in case they start showing some sign of corrosion. Brass is way cheaper too, only cost me about $15 for the 100pcs black ones and $17 for the 75 gold ones (not painted, electroplated), whereas DT anodized alloy where about $35 for a box of 100pcs.

At first I wanted to go with brass because of the corrosion issues, like you experienced. But then after further research, it would appear only Enve wheels where experiencing the galvanic corrosion and apparently was due to using non anodized alloy internal nipples.

Either way, I have my fingers crossed and the brass nipples on stand-by.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

David C said:


> 1700gr carbon wheelset.
> 
> LB DH 33mm wide rims
> Novatec D881/882 4in1 hubs
> ...


Why did you choose bladed spokes? Is this for a MTB?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Why did you choose bladed spokes? Is this for a MTB?


Yes, will go on my XC FS bike with 160/140 rotors.

Mostly because bladed spokes are easier to keep from winding up when you build the wheels and they look like the part.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

David C said:


> Yes, will go on my XC FS bike with 160/140 rotors.
> 
> Mostly because bladed spokes are easier to keep from winding up when you build the wheels and they look like the part.


How did you get the nipples set in the their respective holes? Did you fish them?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tiSS'er said:


> How did you get the nipples set in the their respective holes? Did you fish them?


He used his mouth, with a little toggle switch action!


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Race Face 32T Narrow/Wide Ring


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

tiSS'er said:


> How did you get the nipples set in the their respective holes? Did you fish them?


With great patience and determination. Run a derailleur cable trough the spoke hole all the way to the valve hole, fish the end of the cable out with needle nose pliers. Slide the nipple (make sure to get the right color first) on the cable and crimp a open cable end on the cable. Pull the whole thing back till you get the nipple to seat in the hole, and pull the cable back out. Next hold on steady to the nipple and thread it onto the spoke. A mini vicegrip is very useful. If you happen to knock the nipple back into the rim, take a deep breath and flip the rim around till it falls out and repeat the whole process.

Once you get it down, it's about 3-5 minutes per nipple. So a few hours for the wheelset.


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fall upgrade run*

This time I got myself new SLX RD and FD, lighter SRAM cassette and chain and tools to do the job. Not sure If I'll install the FD yet.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

I decided to try clipless for the first time so I jumped in head first. Hope I can make these things work. 
Also bought some other stuff so I could get free shipping and a discount.


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

My Vitus Rapide 29 carbon hardtail. 24.3 pounds with Wellgo MG1 pedals on.


babs by ., on Flickr


DSC_0662 by ., on Flickr


----------



## T-Wort (Sep 22, 2013)

*2008 Opus Sketch*








I bought it used, and when I got it, it was covered in dirt and the chain had some surface rusting so I took it apart and cleaned it and while I does need some work done to it for $200 I think I got a great deal on it. 
Note: The date and time on the pic is incorrect, my cameras battery was dead and I wanted to quickly take the pic.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Upgraded to 1x10 this week. I was in such a hurry that I forgot to take pics while I was unboxing. 
Xt plus rd, 11-36 cassette, race face narrow-wide 32t ring. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Got everything together for my wheel build, but Universal sent me the wrong nipples. D'oh! Oh well, at least they expedited me the correct ones.

















Also bought a used Monarch RT3 for my BLT. It isn't the right compression tune so I tore it down and I'm waiting on some parts to rebuild it.


----------



## berg (Feb 14, 2004)

*My Canfield Bros YelliScreamy*

Recently finished this build, had a bike fit (the geometry was different than all my other bikes) and finally got it dialed in to where it is an AMAZING ride! Bought the frame used from a guy on one of the other MTB sites in SoCal and ordered wheels, fork, bars, 2x10 drivetrain components....


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Quick Silver Goblin Frame


Quick_Silver_2 by s0ul_chicken, on Flickr


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

2011 Niner Air 9 frame


Not pictured yet is Race Face 36t Chainring mounted to XT Deore Crankset, and XT 9 speed rear Derailleur and shifter.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Picked these up at Amazon for $54.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

New Spacers, Water bottle holder,Bar ends & grips and Carbon handlebars..


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Picked up some new kicks during the sale at Performance.


Flying Shoe by tltichy, on Flickr


Shimano SH-M162 by tltichy, on Flickr

Sometimes I think my wife is a bad influence. She noticed Performance was having a "clearance" sale (it's right next to TJMaxx, so off course she saw the sale signs  ) and pointed out that I could use some new shorts. We loaded up and headed out there. . . . . I picked up a pair of shorts and she picked up two more, then mentioned that I might want some more jerseys (three more) and maybe a base layer for this winter. . . . . . . so three jerseys, three pairs of shorts, a baselayer, and a new saddle later she looks at me and says, "don't you need a new pair of shoes?"


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

scatterbrained said:


> Sometimes I think my wife is a bad influence. She noticed Performance was having a "clearance" sale (it's right next to TJMaxx, so off course she saw the sale signs  ) and pointed out that I could use some new shorts. We loaded up and headed out there. . . . . I picked up a pair of shorts and she picked up two more, then mentioned that I might want some more jerseys (three more) and maybe a base layer for this winter. . . . . . . so three jerseys, three pairs of shorts, a baselayer, and a new saddle later she looks at me and says, "don't you need a new pair of shoes?"


your wife should be talking sense to my wife...


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

ordered 6/28, arrived yesterday


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Been a big month for bike purchases.

First, the wife got this:



2010 Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon
Fox Float 32 RL
Fox Float RP23
DT Tricon Wheelset
XTR 2x10 drivetrain
XTR Race hydros
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Blackspire Sub4 pedals
Specialized Ground Control 2.1 2Bliss tires
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Thomson Elite X4 Stem
RaceFace NEXT carbon bars
Specialized Oura Ti saddle

I got this:



2014 Salsa Vaya 2 frameset
Cane Creek 110 headset

Also accompanying the Salsa, but purchased some time ago:
Retroshift CXV-1 brake/shift levers
Shimano SLX 9spd rear derailleur
Shimano XT 11-36t 10sp cassette
On-One Midge bars


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gravity G29 FS*

my new single-speed 29er... got her off of BikeIsland for $329, then swapped in a few parts from the spare parts bin.

I'm new to both 29er's & single-speed - hopefully, I know what I'm getting myself into! 
So anxious to take her out on her maiden voyage!

View attachment 834896


View attachment 834895


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Candy Pedals, Wide shoes, cherry bomb and EA70 bar









Avid 140 and 160

For my new


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Well not exactly for the bike but something to keep me safer while riding the bike.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*New wider bars....*







New wider bars....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

4' of 5/16" grade 70 steel chain to lock up my commuter. And a 16" steel rectifier for beating the bejesus out of the poor soul who's gonna fail trying to cut that chain.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

cfanto said:


> my new single-speed 29er... got her off of BikeIsland for $329, then swapped in a few parts from the spare parts bin.
> 
> I'm new to both 29er's & single-speed - hopefully, I know what I'm getting myself into!
> So anxious to take her out on her maiden voyage!
> ...


Way to go, now your other bike is going to feel left out and cheated on. You'll love the 29/SS, it's like crack but worse.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought my son a new 16" bike. A MirraCo Pre in purple, he had to have purple!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

New saddle. Yeah I know, a white saddle on a mt bike; not the best idea, but for $23 I couldn't pass it up.


Cheesy Saddle Shot by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

jaycastlerock said:


> Way to go, now your other bike is going to feel left out and cheated on. You'll love the 29/SS, it's like crack but worse.


You're right, my other bike has been getting less attention since I've been putting this green beast together. And now when I go into the garage, I just stare at the bike... forgetting my other bike in the corner of the garage.

Took her out for the first time today - pulling my son on a trail-a-bike trailer.. a lot of stand-up pedaling & it was a blast! Now, I can't wait to take it on some real trails by myself!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

scatterbrained said:


> Picked up some new kicks during the sale at Performance.
> 
> 
> Flying Shoe by tltichy, on Flickr
> ...


Mine does the same thing! Could be worse!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

MtnBoiler said:


> Got a Fox Flux helmet to replace the one that I cracked a couple of weeks ago in a nasty little crash. Some new shoes and pedals for a bike skills clinic I'm getting ready to take. And some lights to be seen easier on the road at night.
> 
> View attachment 831122


Who's clinic? I took one in June it was awesome! Better Ride.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

*These came in last week...*

but I had to head out of town and just got my first look at them. Can't wait to hit the trails. Gotta wait for the water to settle from all the rain we've had.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice, where did you get the saddle?

Thanks.



scatterbrained said:


> New saddle. Yeah I know, a white saddle on a mt bike; not the best idea, but for $23 I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> Cheesy Saddle Shot by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

69tr6r said:


> Nice, where did you get the saddle?
> 
> Thanks.


It was in the clearance bin at Performance. I don't think it was supposed to be there..... The marked down price, plus our military discount, plus the clearance sale discount (I don't think he was supposed to do that) brought it down to $23 before tax.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Trying to offset the added weight of the dropper seat post. . . . . .


Noir by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

scatterbrained said:


> It was in the clearance bin at Performance. I don't think it was supposed to be there..... The marked down price, plus our military discount, plus the clearance sale discount (I don't think he was supposed to do that) brought it down to $23 before tax.


Great deal!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

New wheels


----------



## mkorz (Sep 19, 2013)

*Raceface Narrow Wide 36t*









Raceface Narrow Wide 36t Chainring.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Specialized Camber Expert.









Nice bike but after six weeks and about ~600 miles I'm still not in love with 29" wheels. The dropper post is nice once and a while but overall I'm not sure if it's worth the weight. I'm thinking some nice light carbon wheels and replacing the dropper post with a carbon post (and saving the dropper post for trips to Utah or western CO where there is a lot of the ledge drop type riding) would make the bike livelier.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That is a beautiful bike but 29er's are definitely a love/hate relationship. My first higher quality mountain bike was a 29er hardtail and I just didn't enjoy the ride at all. Tried a FS for a bit but both felt to sluggish for me so I went back down to a 26. I do miss the rollover and overall rolling speed but can't go back.

As for my latest purchase:










Now to just suck it up and spend the cash to get my 50mm Chromag Ranger... so hard to let go of money but that's my dream stem so got to do it!


----------



## Frauenhoffer (Oct 3, 2013)

*Fuji*









2013 Fuji Sportif 1.7


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> but I had to head out of town and just got my first look at them. Can't wait to hit the trails. Gotta wait for the water to settle from all the rain we've had.


Just ordered a pair myself...sick of my feet slipping. Have you tried em' out yet?


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

New grips came in yesterday.


----------



## SupahG33K (Aug 16, 2013)

Finally upgraded from my BBB...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Nice


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

VP vice pedals coming off my trek 4300 that just sold, and will be going on my stache 7 2013 wich should be ready for pick up sometime next week.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Half the parts for my 1x10 conversion arrived.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Scott Foil 30, with Ultegra and SRAM Red. Wheels are DT Swiss. Picked it up on a sweet end of the year close out deal. My first real road bike.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

This:







Carbon Santa Cruz Solo, er... 5010. I'm sure I'll get a cease and desist letter from Rocky Mountain now.


----------



## Drock (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Drock said:


> View attachment 837519


Nice. I demoed one at my LBS and it was an epic ride. Have fun.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Race Face Narrow/Wide - 30T for the Goblin


. by s0ul_chicken, on Flickr


----------



## Drock (Sep 26, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice. I demoed one at my LBS and it was an epic ride. Have fun.


Thanks, so far I love it. Nice smooth ride and climbs like a goat.


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*1x10 conversion parts are in*

Some new bling for my 29er a 30 tooth Raceface Wide/Narrow ring, a KMC X10SL Titanium/Black World Tour Limited Edition 10 Speed Chain, and conversion tabs. This weekend I will converting to 1x10. Plus my POC Trabec helmet.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Most recent bike related purchase was a set of ENVE 65 carbon clinchers for my tri bike


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice helmet I see those a lot on this site.


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the helmet. It has great protection, light weight, good airflow. I live in the desert Southwest and it is fairly cool in the summer. my previous helmet was a Giro Xen.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

My shins are much happier with this purchase


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Just got the Black Flags in. Also this Schwalbe NN. Next pic should be the complete bike. I'm anticipating getting a Chromag Rootdown.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

After riding wider bars on my new full sus, the hardtail had to go the same way:


2013-10-10 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Ok..*

... technically, the latest bike related purchase were derailleur & brake cables. But they did go on to finish up assemble of the following bike. I kept procrastinating all summer on the build since I was riding my other bike.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

New SLX 2x10 SLX groupset with shadow+ rd and xt shifters. 
+ a chain lube


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shimano Zee crank, Shimano Zee shifters, Shimano Deore XT 10 speed rear derailleur, Ritchey Pro bar ends, Raceface 34T narrow wide chainring, and a Raceface 36T bashguard.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Converted to 1x10


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> My shins are much happier with this purchase


Just got the same pair...I haven't been able to try them out.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Just got the same pair...I haven't been able to try them out.


I've only been on two rides with my pair, but I already love em'. Way better than my three-year old running shoes


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Here is one of my purchases... A freezer full of pre-preg carbon fibre...









Ok it doesnt look too bike related but it is directly linked to a bike part...

It let me make this for my bike....lol


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*Raceface Narrow-Wide 30T*

Tired of issues w/ my front derailleur, so off it goes! Jumping on the Raceface Narrow-wide bandwagon & setting up 1x9 on my 2011 Giant Reign.

View attachment 839865


Before:
View attachment 839869


After:
View attachment 839866


View attachment 839867


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

hartwerks said:


> I got some titanium hardware:
> View attachment 820828
> 
> The break in period on the new hardware is a bit rough, but it should be bomber in the long run!


My new TI hardware isn't holding up so well! it did this at week 10!


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

New lights: Gloworm X2 V3 on the helmet and 2 Gemini Olympias on the bars


----------



## trekmarlin05 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Trek Marlin*









my new 2013 Trek Marlin


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Picked up this 07 trek pilot 2.1 yesterday off craigslist cheaply. Been looking for a cheap good enough road bike for awhile to ride on those days I can't or don't feel like mtn biking. Also picked up a pair of Giro Gauge Shoes off Jenson while they are on sale for $80. Won't get to try them out till Saturday same time I try out the roadie.


----------



## goc (Jun 10, 2009)

*Kona Cinder Cone 2014*

I think it's a great bike ... 27.5, replaced my stolen Blast DL 2008

Wondering, is anyone still driving this kind of hardtails for trail and stuff ? 

btw, hi.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

2013 Trek Rumblefish Elite


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

2014 Fox Shock CTD Remote Boost valve and ICE V8 Dropper


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Crossmax ST 29


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

*PACE MXCD forks..*

Most recent purchase off fleabay is a pair of PACE carbon MXCD forks.
Look just right on my Killer V :thumbsup:
Always fancied a pair of Pace forks since they brought them out and now have some. Lovely handmade objects of desire. Though were a bit of a pain to set my brakes up on. All working now and ready to take out.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

A better way of logging rides:


2013-10-16 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Vader1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice Garmin !!!!!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I know I'm late to the party but I'm finally going to give tubeless a try.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Currently awaiting the Red, White and Blue Santa to deliver my (New to me) Rigid fork. Pics as soon as I get it in my hands.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

My new wheels came in this week.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Currently awaiting the Red, White and Blue Santa to deliver my (New to me) Rigid fork. Pics as soon as I get it in my hands.


Anticipation...


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

fathomer said:


> A better way of logging rides:
> 
> 
> 2013-10-16 by SamDexter, on Flickr


Is that the new Edge XXX what ever they are calling it? I have a 500 that's 3 years old and love it.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Anticipation...


Oh yes wait a minute Mr. Postman...

This just arrived!!!


----------



## RDMTB-rider (Sep 7, 2013)

beshannon said:


> View attachment 841665


Very nice. Pinarello seem to be gathering a large following


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

RDMTB-rider said:


> Very nice. Pinarello seem to be gathering a large following


Especially as they hover!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Just ordered this from Tree Fort Bikes for my Niner Air 9. 








I also have my XT 1X10 drive train in house. Now I need carbon seat post, seat, wheelset, carbonbars and stem, and Shimano Saints brakes and Ice Rotors.

Here is my frame:


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

Fox Doss Dropper post


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

SRAM X01 rear derailleur/cassette/shifter and Race Face narrow/wide 32t ring in 104 bcd for my Raceface cranks. Quick setup, no drops yet on about 60 miles in a week and a half or so.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^nice!!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Are you sure that fork will fit.... Your headtube looks like it 1-1/8" straight and the steertube on the fork is tapered?



MadMacMan said:


> Just ordered this from Tree Fort Bikes for my Niner Air 9.
> View attachment 842551
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

New parts for two different bikes, the hope brake bling bling is for my new norco fluid, resivoir covers and new piston pot covers, all red ano. The driect mount X9 is for the Norco as well, bike came with a shitmano and I put all my X9 so I couldnt leave that on there. The SLX mount is for my HT winter bike and so are the lights. The new line is for my Norco as well, the new roue for brake hose is alot longer then the route on the HT it came off of so new hose time.


----------



## Samblam (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got some race face lock on grips. So far I'm loving them!


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Samblam said:


> Just got some race face lock on grips. So far I'm loving them!


I have those grips on both of my bikes. I like how chunky they are, got rid of my wrist pain and and falling asleep issues as soon as I switched over. It's hard to ride anything with small grips on it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samblam (Jul 8, 2013)

Kbarrette said:


> I have those grips on both of my bikes. I like how chunky they are, got rid of my wrist pain and and falling asleep issues as soon as I switched over. It's hard to ride anything with small grips on it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got these because of wrist pain and numbness that lasts for several days in my left hand, they have made it a lot better, and look really cool. I think I may need to try a riser bar too, but the grips are awesome. I love them!


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL I have the same ones too


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Bontrager Race Short-very comfy!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

rsullivan said:


> Are you sure that fork will fit.... Your headtube looks like it 1-1/8" straight and the steertube on the fork is tapered?


Yes, Tree Fort Bikes only posted the tapered fork for pictures only. I ordered the straight steerer.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Vader1 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Cranks, chainring, pedals or the new Specialized...can't tell from the pic but from lack of scraps or dirt, dust or debris...I'll go with whole bike!! 

NICE to say the least!! Enjoy!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

New Park TS2.2 to complete my little area.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like you keep Park in business! Well done! Wheel building is on the long list of things to learn.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Looks like you keep Park in business! Well done! Wheel building is on the long list of things to learn.


Thanks man! I like Park. Some of their stuff is so-so and done better by other brands but I try to use them when I can. Fewer and fewer of their offerings are made in USA anymore. Kind of sucks!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I know...that's unfortunate. I have some great vintage Park tools. I made the mistake of giving a buddy my Park PCS-1 from 1992...bombproof repair stand and still the best consumer stand I've used.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Ordered yesterday from Jenson...arrived today before 9 am. Free overnight!


----------



## 620Dark (Nov 19, 2011)

*First all new MTB love*

Brand spankin new '13 Trance X 1 29. X-Small, still stock, seat needs to go, tires will soon be tubeless, debating grips. Is so far, very bad for my productivity.
https://www.imgur.com/xJguBFW.jpeg


----------



## Vader1 (Sep 26, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> ^ Cranks, chainring, pedals or the new Specialized...can't tell from the pic but from lack of scraps or dirt, dust or debris...I'll go with whole bike!!
> 
> NICE to say the least!! Enjoy!


LOL....My phone put the picture sideways also. I was trying to point out my new chainring but had difficulty. I scrubbed all the dirt and sand off the bike before I installed it. I got a chance to test it out today and yes, the bike is very new also. The 1x10 conversion was nice and quiet....the chain never fell off....I had to do a little more work. Rather than granny gearing up hills , I got up off the seat and cranked up the steeper sections. I seem to enjoy not having the front shifter. . It wasn't much more work without the 22 tooth granny and there is just enough top end. This seems to fit my riding spot perfect.


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

Got a pair of these...







Endura Hummvee 3/4 Trousers | Evans Cycles

..and a pair of these...













GOoutdoors.co.uk
The Endura one's have a padded liner, I'll have to wear padded shorts or tights under the Polaris ones - just need to take them out now


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Vader1 said:


> LOL....My phone put the picture sideways also. I was trying to point out my new chainring but had difficulty. I scrubbed all the dirt and sand off the bike before I installed it. I got a chance to test it out today and yes, the bike is very new also. The 1x10 conversion was nice and quiet....the chain never fell off....I had to do a little more work. Rather than granny gearing up hills , I got up off the seat and cranked up the steeper sections. I seem to enjoy not having the front shifter. . It wasn't much more work without the 22 tooth granny and there is just enough top end. This seems to fit my riding spot perfect.


I also installed a 34T RaceFace NarrowWide chainring and I agree that the chain never falls off. That may be that I also have a new clutched derailleur, but good job RaceFace!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Well it's a few weeks old now as i've been busy trying to squeeze in all the rides I can before the snow.

I was offered a smokin deal on a new 2013 Epic comp carbon and I jumped on it. Cleaned it up last night to do a full inspection.

It's not nearly as fun to ride as my Giant hard tail and so far the only difference I notice is that it's more comfortable.

Thinking of keeping the giant and modifying it as a bike path weapon as there's a lot of bicycle paths around my house and I have to drive to most single tracks. I'd like something to ride on odd days around here where I'm not killing a good set of tires.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is my new fork I reported on last week.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New to me, $80 used off eBay, Crank Brothers Joplin for my DB Recoil.


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

does road bike stuff count? new crank


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2013 Kona Satori

Should arrive tomorrow. I love my Yelli Screamy but my back & knees could use a break. Rear suspension will be a welcome addition.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Does this offend anybody? because this was my last cycling related purchase.


----------



## Coopie81 (Jan 15, 2013)

Saint platforms! \o/


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

bought a new bike


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Vegard said:


>


Why do you have 2 rear derailleurs and two shifters?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> bought a new bike
> View attachment 845165


Cool bike, and I love the Zee crank (I have one on my Cobia)


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> Does this offend anybody? because this was my last cycling related purchase.
> View attachment 845078


i think you just won!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

NicoleB said:


> Does this offend anybody? because this was my last cycling related purchase.
> View attachment 845078


Where can I get this?!


----------



## Littlefingerscrossed (Nov 8, 2013)

I wish I could but my bike's still in transit :-/


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

mestapho said:


> Where can I get this?!


Tri-city bicycles out of Rochester NH got one for me. maybe you can contact them and get in on the next round  i knew i had to have it!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Some Nobby Nics to try out, and an Osprey Raptor 14.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Some Nobby Nics to try out, and an Osprey Raptor 14.


Comfy bag. I have a raptor 10 and I love it. Assume the 14 will be the same

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^ I just bought the 10 a few weeks ago too. I was amazed at how well thought out the features on the bag were. I'm so glad I didn't go with the Salomon or camelbak I was pondering at the store.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a really nice bag. Think it's just like the 10, except for that Shove-it pocket and the side-opening organizer pocket on the outside of it.
I'm not a brand loyal type, but both of my backpacking packs and my dayhiking pack are Ospreys, too, and I've been very happy with all of them.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

New Gamut P30s bash guard.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

danec99 said:


>


Epic RD still have this one and the other two older models M950 + M951 nice days with those back then...


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

TRS Race cranks!


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

Just bought a pair of theses Specialized grips, hopefully stop my hands from hurting as I get pain in the nerve at the base of my thumb.
Will have to swap the old grip shifts over though - not too bothered as I'm not struck. Get to put my old XT thumbies on (grip shifts don't seam to work properly with my XT hubs and cassette (all vintage).


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

NicoleB said:


> Does this offend anybody? because this was my last cycling related purchase.
> View attachment 845078


That t-shirt is HILARIOUS!:thumbsup:

After 6 months out of riding, I bought a new bike to help slow me down and fulfill my childhood dream of Kawasaki GREEN, I always had suzuki and honda. I loved 650b and have now gone the full clown wheel size; Now that companies are making better 29er bikes, I absolutely love this bike and wheel size. THE BAD NEWS, I'm going faster thru the biggest chunk than I ever did on Remedy 26, Firebird 26&27.5 and Carbine 27.5; Not as fast as my Session 88, but that's going away to. Best all around bike I've owned since '93!:thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> That t-shirt is HILARIOUS!:thumbsup:
> 
> After 6 months out of riding, I bought a new bike to help slow me down and fulfill my childhood dream of Kawasaki GREEN, I always had suzuki and honda. I loved 650b and have now gone the full clown wheel size; Now that companies are making better 29er bikes, I absolutely love this bike and wheel size. THE BAD NEWS, I'm going faster thru the biggest chunk than I ever did on Remedy 26, Firebird 26&27.5 and Carbine 27.5; Not as fast as my Session 88, but that's going away to. Best all around bike I've owned since '93!:thumbsup:


The Mach 429 is a great looking bike!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

iheartoregon said:


> TRS Race cranks!


Been intrigued with these since they were released. Looks great. . . . post up a review in a year or two.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2012 SR Suntour AXON RC Werx Carbon with 15mm Ti Q-Loc axle and 15mm adapters for my ZTR Archs


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Cobra8d said:


> 2012 SR Suntour AXON RC Werx Carbon with 15mm Ti Q-Loc axle and 15mm adapters for my ZTR Archs


How do you like the fiberglass-like pattern look of the carbon lowers ? Are the pictures not doing it justice ?


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

There more subtle without the flash from the camera, but they look awesome. I really like the look of the graphics and colors and it dropped a pound off my Epicon setup, still working on air pressure, rebound, and compression settings but the fork is super smooth.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally went tubeless.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Some new 1x10 parts


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

A Surly Krampus.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Picked up a 2014 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon a couple of days ago.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Bit of Brooks goodness for the Honky Tonk.


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

*Early xmas pressie...*

Bought this for my girlfriend as a early xmas pressie and a thank you for all she's done for me.







Specialized Myka Elite 2010 model.
She's 5'3" and the bike is 17" - just right. Thought it was a 15" as the seller was 5'2" (frame size wasn't mentioned in the advert).
Anyway, she loves it and now we can go off-road together rather than me trail in her dust on her carbon road bike..

(Pic is from fleabay)


----------



## Yorkie-Rhys (Oct 14, 2013)

KiwiJohn said:


> Bit of Brooks goodness for the Honky Tonk.


Nice...
Have a vintage Brooks racing saddle somewhere - seriously broken in over many years and very comfy. Only trouble is I can't find it anywhere! My Flight Ti is killing me lol


----------



## mtayl026 (Nov 19, 2013)

2014 Slash 650b. Love it.


----------



## providence (Feb 5, 2013)

Came home from the LBS with these this weekend.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mtayl026 said:


> 2014 Slash 650b. Love it.
> View attachment 848179


Sweet Bike!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

XT by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


Mojo by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


Final by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^Those bikes look gnarly! Don't have the money for a new bike, but got this new shirt from Sombrio!


----------



## Short Circuit (Nov 17, 2013)

A Giant Yukon. This is a Christmas present for my wife :thumbsup:
Please excuse the messy workbench.........

Mark


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Got myself a new crankset!


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

PinkGorillaCycles said:


> Got myself a new crankset!


Blimey, they're very very nice!


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Just picked me up a new stumpy! Welcome upgrade from my rockhopper...


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Cenzobear said:


> Just picked me up a new stumpy! Welcome upgrade from my rockhopper...


Congrats! I love mine. Looking to get a new FS soon but definitely keeping my '13 Stumpy for certain trials/areas.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

GoPro 3 White


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Garneau Edge.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

New grips!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

PinkGorillaCycles said:


> Got myself a new crankset!


Whooo wheee them are some nice Cranks!!! I'm saving up for some to throw on my Mojo HDR


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Some Ice Spiker Pros - bring on the ice!!!!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Going with a 1x10 set up.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Go Pro 3 Silver










tested it out today

GP Brushy Peak - YouTube


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Two Sigmas Karma Evo & a Fox Flux Charcoal*


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

50mm stem and it rides so well

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Few new parts, 
Reverb Stealth 150mm
Kashima upgrade Forks
New Hans Dampf and XR4
X tools workstand


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

finally arrived


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Short Circuit said:


> A Giant Yukon. This is a Christmas present for my wife :thumbsup:
> Please excuse the messy workbench.........
> 
> Mark


Mark has a super cool wife by the looks of it.

Really nice stuff on this page.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

a new pair of Gist Gloves


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nukeproof Warhead 760mm bars, with Ritchey Ergo grips.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Reverb Stealth


----------



## Dakota Kid (Jan 23, 2013)

My new Moonlander 
There are a few more pics in the Fat Bike section.


----------



## Short Circuit (Nov 17, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Mark has a super cool wife by the looks of it.
> 
> Really nice stuff on this page.


Thanks Greg she is pretty cool and she also rides road bikes with me :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## MTBnSD (Dec 2, 2013)

*Just incase...*

Garmin Edge 200


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

MTBnSD said:


> Garmin Edge 200


I have one and I lose about 1-2 miles out of every ten on twisty trails. Other than that, it works fine and the battery lasts forever.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> I have one and I lose about 1-2 miles out of every ten on twisty trails. Other than that, it works fine and the battery lasts forever.


Add a wheel sensor.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

After replacing my drivetrain, I stupidly trimmed the chain too short by two links. I don't trust the pins and don't want to run more than one quick-link, so I chose to order another chain. I don't buy cheap chains either . . . these average around $50.

So I ordered one chain, and paid for one chain . . . imagine my surprise when FIVE showed up. Someone, somewhere screwed up:


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

You lucky man. You screw up your chain and you get a reward for it

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I finally got some full finger gloves that fit. My old ones only dit if I didn't make a fist.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

No pic. Just Stan's sealant and valve stems to try tubeless for the first time.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Went Tubeless with WTB








Need a second set of these for the old wheels


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Got a new frame bag:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ :lol: I said/did the exact same thing.


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Ready for a bit of a winter overhaul










Going from 3x8 to 2x9 and a new Minute Pro fork for my RM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

Pike RCT3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

Wheels-LB carbon wide laced myself, and RS Revelation RCT3 went on at the same time. Also Conti Race King RS up front, Bontrager XR1 Team Issue out back tubeless, set up last Monday. 3 rides so far and they're the schnitz!


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

2014 Camber Evo with Command Post seat dropper. Black Friday deal.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

c_mack9 said:


> 2014 Camber Evo with Command Post seat dropper. Black Friday deal.


Very Nice!


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

mikewadley said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you. I picked it up just a few hours before a big ice and snow storm got dumped on us. Still sitting in the garage unridden and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

c_mack9 said:


> Thank you. I picked it up just a few hours before a big ice and snow storm got dumped on us. Still sitting in the garage unridden and it's driving me crazy.


Same problem here in NWA. I got one last night ride in before the temps dropped and we got 12" of snow.


----------



## bobshaw (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got this...









And then I upgraded to this...









Now all I need is a new fork and some better wheels. Love the ride.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

c_mack9 said:


> Thank you. I picked it up just a few hours before a big ice and snow storm got dumped on us. Still sitting in the garage unridden and it's driving me crazy.


Same thing happened to me when I bought my 2012 Camber 29. Got it last year at the end of February, and we didn't get any snow all winter. The next day dumped snow everywhere for 3 weeks.

Good luck staying sane.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

bobshaw said:


> I just got this...
> 
> View attachment 853416
> 
> ...


Grats and *snap* I have the same bike  I also upgraded the fork and wheels, and have an SLX groupset on the list for next month!


----------



## bobshaw (Nov 29, 2013)

What fork did you get? I'm thinking Manitou Tower Pro even though there is a 3mm difference in offset, I think I can manage it.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Magicshine MJ-872


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

New to me Titus.










Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

New paint job for the above bike. Plus a full XT build kit, Dual control levers for the win. 



























Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> New paint job for the above bike. Plus a full XT build kit, Dual control levers for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What make and model is your bike. That red looks pretty cool

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Robg68 said:


> What make and model is your bike. That red looks pretty cool
> 
> Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


Its a '10 Titus Ftm. 2012 suspension though

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice job! How do you like the dual control so far? I borrowed a bike with them and found it a little difficult to get used to. I bet with a bit of practice it'd be 2nd nature.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Solo


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> Nice job! How do you like the dual control so far? I borrowed a bike with them and found it a little difficult to get used to. I bet with a bit of practice it'd be 2nd nature.


I had them on my Scott Scale before, and I switched to Grip shift to cut weight.

It takes getting used to, and really shines with a rapid rise rear d., but I have to use a top normal shadow due to the shape of the rear triangle. I like it, especially since it makes using mittens possible.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Magicshine 808U, pictured setup on helmet. Stock spot throw above, flood lens on the pic below right. Haven't ridden with it yet.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just bought a Rockshox Reba Dual Air fork and a Stans Flow wheelset for a steal.. installed today and did a backyard ride on my ranch and it felt stellar. really changed this bike


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Just bought a filthy 08 Surly Karate Monkey frame and assorted parts. Its a mix of OLD highend parts and newer middle range parts. It has some really funky old Shimano XTR brifters(brake shifter combo like a road bike) that I didn't even know existed in the mtb world. The drivetrain is really worn out but between the surly and my old spare iron horse I hope to cobble together a decent setup. I don't want to put any money into the drivetrain when I'm hoping to go SS or at least a 1x10 later. Just want to get it up and running for now.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

bobshaw said:


> What fork did you get? I'm thinking Manitou Tower Pro even though there is a 3mm difference in offset, I think I can manage it.


I went for a low end fork as this is my winter/commuting bike - a Rockshox XC32 in non-G2 offset. I wanted something super solid without the need of frequent service etc. In the end I love it.

I didn't notice a huge change in handling, other than I found the XC32 less 'oversteery' going into tight corners. I kind of prefer the 'standard' offset.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Avid Shorty Ultimates for the CX bike ...







SPP


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

New Shimano Saint Flats :thumbsup:


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

canker said:


> It has some really funky old Shimano XTR brifters(brake shifter combo like a road bike) that I didn't even know existed in the mtb world.


That's cool, My buddy has that setup on his Scalpel xc race bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

canker said:


> Just bought a filthy 08 Surly Karate Monkey frame and assorted parts. Its a mix of OLD highend parts and newer middle range parts. It has some really funky old Shimano XTR brifters(brake shifter combo like a road bike) that I didn't even know existed in the mtb world. The drivetrain is really worn out but between the surly and my old spare iron horse I hope to cobble together a decent setup. I don't want to put any money into the drivetrain when I'm hoping to go SS or at least a 1x10 later. Just want to get it up and rusnning for now.


Yet there is another set just a few posts up


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

QuenteK25 said:


> View attachment 853767
> 
> 
> New Shimano Saint Flats :thumbsup:


Those are cool looking pedals.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> Those are cool looking pedals.
> 
> Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


I have been looking at these pedals recently.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally a helmet that fits my weird head!


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

A pair of Flip Offs&#8230;







to go with the new purchase(s) that will be here next week from speeddream.com


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

New XT Crank, Blackspire rings and SLX 2x9 FDR running 36/22T.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

Putting together a new Covert and had to switch out the Elixer 1's for something a little better.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

SmittyPDX said:


>


What's in the boxes?? Says Shimano so it's gotta be good stuff!!!

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> What's in the boxes?? Says Shimano so it's gotta be good stuff!!!
> 
> Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


Since he said they're replacing his Elixers, those boxes probably contain disc calipers and rotors.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

JasBluBoi said:


> New XT Crank, Blackspire rings and SLX 2x9 FDR running 36/22T.





SmittyPDX said:


> Putting together a new Covert and had to switch out the Elixer 1's for something a little better.


Nice upgrade gents. I just upgraded my crank also.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Pike and Hope parts for my Honzo build.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Decals for my Talas I just coated and assembled. 

















Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> Decals for my Talas I just coated and assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Did you do if yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything but the spray and bake itself. I dont have an oven, unfortunately.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Scoured 3 LBS today to finally found my new bar, Syncros Bullk 690mm riser, marked down to $40 (MSRP $100). Still need a shorter stem.


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

*New hoops!*









Velocity Blunts on White Industries hubs, built by Dave Thomas









Mmm&#8230; shiny









Hopefully they're as bombproof as they are pretty!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Uncle Knobby said:


> View attachment 854691
> 
> 
> Velocity Blunts on White Industries hubs, built by Dave Thomas
> ...


Nice El Mar.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Uncle Knobby said:


> View attachment 854691
> 
> 
> Velocity Blunts on White Industries hubs, built by Dave Thomas
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## rmmendez (Jan 12, 2013)

*New shoes and pedals!*

My first clipless.

Now, to start learning, maybe by falling.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

rmmendez said:


> My first clipless.
> 
> Now, to start learning, maybe by falling.
> 
> View attachment 854706


get teh multi-directional SH56 cleats so its easier to unclip.. hence, less falls..lol....


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Uncle Knobby said:


> Velocity Blunts on White Industries hubs, built by Dave Thomas


Damn . . . . all I get at Wendy's is a Frosty. Never thought to ask for new wheels.


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

Sticky pedals.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^sweet pedals


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bapski, enjoy going clipless.....yes, you WILL fall, but you will learn how to fall. It is a frightful thing when you fly over your bars and then your bike flips over and flies over you,,,,cuz you're still clipped. Ahhh, the joy. I got shimano shoes and SPD530 pedals....sweet.

Sorry, post was meant for Remendez..........


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

For my 16 month old for Xmas.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

*back on a giant*

my first bike was a giant back in 98. hope to have this ready by spring. happy holiday all


----------



## rmmendez (Jan 12, 2013)

On their way from Amazon already.
Thanks!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

giantbikeboy said:


> my first bike was a giant back in 98. Hope to have this ready by spring. Happy holiday all


nioce!


----------



## rmmendez (Jan 12, 2013)

coot271 said:


> .......... It is a frightful thing when you fly over your bars and then your bike flips over and flies over you,,,,cuz you're still clipped. Ahhh, the joy. ..........


Something similar already happened to me when I got the front wheel like a taco shell going down a sugar cane plantation road. Must be a whole different feeling clipped in.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

new bike!


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Giro DND gloves from the local Performance for $14


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Purchases i made this year to further my habitual addiction to mtbing.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Two new pairs of gloves, one for cool weather, one for when it's cold.


2013-11-22 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Replaced my old, worn Stans decals with some new style decals on my Flow wheelset.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Fork seal kit, snap ring pliers, Slickoleum grease and Maxima 5wt fork oil...








Finally decided to service my own forks instead of paying someone $160 (that's NZ dollars before you Americans all have heart attacks over the cost, our $ is worth less than your $) for a basic service. Got to be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Does half a frame count?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Does half a frame count?


nice WW! please explain seat tube offset onto downtube. dropper?


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

minh said:


> nice WW! please explain seat tube offset onto downtube. dropper?


Thank you. Super short chainstays and I didn't want a curved seat tube. ~405 mm is going to be the shortest possible on the sliders but whether I get to run that will of course depend on cog and tire size. Yes, there is going to be a dropper.

Steve


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

26" 120mm Reba for my camber comp! Im specking it to be what I consider, the best value for money bike (components). All of the upgrades have been bought on sale over a span of 1.5 years. I now consider the bike done as I just purchased an xt crankset from bike discount for something like $170 with shipping included.

Upgrades done to it include:
Recon silver to rockshox reba fork
tecktro drako brakes to shimano slx and rotors
Dt swiss 445 d wheel to shimano xt wheels (tubeless)
heavy shimano cassette to slx cassette (heavy too)
stock handle bar to easton haven handlebar (free! gift from friend)
stock 120mm stem to 60mm richey pro
specialized the captain 2.0 to maxxis ignitor 2.35 front and bontrager xr3 team issue 2.35 rear, both setup tubeless.
shimano saint pedals
kmc sl gold chain
comming soon
shimano alivio crankset to shimano xt crankset

Slx rear and front derailleur, rockshox ario rear shock and deore shifters will be left stock as I already consider them a good value.

All of the parts taken off the camber have either been sold or passed on to my specialized rockhopper. It has been quite an enlightening experience to feel the improvements (and lack of) each upgrade has done to the bike. The bike now feels so much better than when it was new and bone stock. 

Cheers


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I have been looking at these pedals recently.


$55 with a price match request on jensonusa


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Does half a frame count?


Idk what I'm looking at, but I'm curious to see the final product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapadapabapadoo-op


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

Couldn't help myself with all the sales at Jenson and Pricepoint.


----------



## SteveR161 (May 17, 2009)

2013 Ibis Mojo SL-R


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

2011 Fox fit 120mm ebay score. Other than the one small scuff near the brake mount it looks new.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Just a few recent purchases this week.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Winter boots and a new trail dog. Sensory overload!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Goodbye atrocious Wild Grip'rs. Long live the Queen.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Few bike gifts for Christmas!


----------



## ae14 (Dec 23, 2013)

First legit mountain bike. 2010 Felt Q720 with a Recon Silver fork


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ae14 said:


> First legit mountain bike. 2010 Felt Q720 with a Recon Silver fork
> 
> View attachment 857499


Nice looking bike. Mine is also white and black.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

My Christmas present to myself!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got the go pro for Xmas and just picked up the mount for it today. Got the crank and chain ring a few weeks ago, just not sure if I posted it or not. .


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

How to you like the perspective from that mount?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have used the post mount for GoPro and no matter how tight it was tightened down it always moves. Had to add tie around pivot and seat post to prevent the camera from tilting down. Other than that, the perspective from that mounting point is pretty good.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> How to you like the perspective from that mount?
> 
> Have not used it yet. But from the guy below you, I am gonna like it.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I have used the post mount for GoPro and no matter how tight it was tightened down it always moves. Had to add tie around pivot and seat post to prevent the camera from tilting down. Other than that, the perspective from that mounting point is pretty good.


Thanks for the tip. I will be sure to do that.


----------



## WyldWeazel (May 9, 2011)

Just a "little" purchase. My Christmas gift was a pugsley. A super wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

crank/spider and ring


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Going out on them tomorrow morning!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Does half a frame count?


That's taking the phrase "I built/building a bike" to a whole new level. I give you props on that one!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

This. merry xmas to me. (also got some new Vans waffle grips)


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Jason81 said:


> That's taking the phrase "I built/building a bike" to a whole new level. I give you props on that one!!


I should probably say I _assembled_ my bike then. I built my own wheels, but I didn't fabricate the individual pieces, so I guess I assembled my wheels as well. He's building his _frame_, which is seriously amazing.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome to all the fat bikes. Is it as great as everyone says?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

My new Marin rift zone xc7, first ride yesterday...I think I'm in love.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New carbon fiber seat-post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WyldWeazel (May 9, 2011)

phoenixnr said:


> Awesome to all the fat bikes. Is it as great as everyone says?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got to say... If anyone would say I would laugh so much, riding anything, I would have bought one years ago. I absolutely love riding over things. It is monster truck mountain bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Scored a Pearl Izumi Attack long sleeve jersey for $20 bucks...note $90 msrp.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New carbon fiber bars and seatpost.









Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Picked up an SLX crank and bb off ebay as a new take off part.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Scored second-hand RaceFace Revolution (31.6x300mm) seat post on eBay for $15. Already 30g lighter than the 185mm stock one.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Picked up a few winter goodies on a trip back to the motherland, its been a cold and wet holiday in Ireland, these were well used over here and will do the job beautifully back in oz for the couple of months that we could have a cold and wet night ride.

Gore X-alp 2.0 SO jacket and Garneau 0 LT-100 winter shoes.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

After 2500km the stock pulleys on my slx derraileur were worn dead. Excesive lateral play was making shifting sloppy. The lbs had these on sale so I decided to give them a try.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Bunch of stuff I ordered before christmas showed up. Nothing special, just filler for the order of my derailleur I need to fix one of my bikes.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

*New Five tens*

Just arrived today. New Five Ten VXi's. I bought the red's as they were 70% less than the other colors. I swapped the laces with less 'look at my bright shoes' color.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ssmtbc said:


> Just arrived today. New Five Ten VXi's. I bought the red's as they were 70% less than the other colors. I swapped the laces with less 'look at my bright shoes' color.
> View attachment 859580


I really want to get a pair of these. If you don't mind me asking where did you get them from?

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> I really want to get a pair of these. If you don't mind me asking where did you get them from?
> 
> Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


I got them at pushys. Their sale is still on. It's an aussie bike site so I got free shipping because I'm in Oz(Sydney).


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Two 26 inch 1.5-1.75 tubes for my F9 to add some slick spring riding tyres for dirt roads.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

100g 70mm stem for my XC bike.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

New race face atlas bars and odi Troy Lee grips on my Session


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

NOS Jamis Supernova frame, never used Easton EC90x fork, Easton EA70 stem, and FSA headset. All for way less than the retail price of the fork.
Now to strip down the road bike I don't ride.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Upgrading from 8 speed to 9 speed.
NOS Deore LX shifters for a deal, Avid FR-5 brake levers to mate with BB5s (boy these brake levers are light ...77g)
SRAM PG970 cassette and SRAM chain


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> New race face atlas bars and odi Troy Lee grips on my Session


NICE! The ODI TLD's are my favorite and run them an all my bikes! Got some orange ones for a black and orange warranty replacement frame that will be built before summer.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Just found this thread yesterday so here's my pedals I got a couple weeks ago! Yesterday I ordered a set of Flow EX with blue Chris King hubs, new 6 bolt rotors, Renthal Carbonlite highrise bars and a Renthal Dou stem! Can't wait to put everything on and take pics and post!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

NS Soda Frame
Will build it within the next couple of months


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

My new baby.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Andrew8404 said:


> My new baby.
> View attachment 861507


Sweet Yeti!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Sweet Yeti!


Thanks! I'm in love with it so far. Such a great bike!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Work in progress. Frame, wheels, and shifty bits are new. 
MRP Bling Ring and chain guide to be replaced with Wolftooth ring.
Fork to be replaced with a Fox Float 34 150mm


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Answer Rove AM stem + Pro Taper 685 XC/Trail Flat handlebar. Almost flat at only 3degrees backsweep.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

my new ss wheelset. To my suprise, tape and valve already installed.

Total weight 1566 gram


















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Flow EX wheels
Chris King hubs 
Sapim triple butted spokes
Renthal stem


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

New ZuZu pedals to replace the busted plastic ones. Good deal, git them for $30. Hope I don't slip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

My girl told me to "get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the shed". A newborn Scott Spark 910, outside in midwinter?!
She is obviously unaware of the Velominati rule #11.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

wife says she is considering buying herslef a new 29er. Maybe a Lynskey. So I agreed to check out their offerings. Got distracted by their site for a while as I usually do, surfing for deals from their Loft. Then a couple weeks later this arrived in the mail. Love it when thay happens. No 29er for the wife yet, but now I gets to go parts shopping and spend a weekend building up this bike for meself.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Spacedweller said:


> My girl told me to "get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the shed". A newborn Scott Spark 910, outside in midwinter?!
> She is obviously unaware of the Velominati rule #11.


How is she liking the shed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

phoenixnr said:


> How is she liking the shed?


Scott's outside now. As am I.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Flow EX wheels/Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs, 29x2.35 Hans Dampf tire and Formula T1 brakes


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rule #11 // Family does not come first. The bike does.
Sean Kelly, being interviewed after the ’84 Amstel Gold Race, spots his wife leaning against his Citroën AX. He interrupts the interview to tell her to get off the paintwork, to which she shrugs, “In your life the car comes first, then the bike, then me.” Instinctively, he snaps back, “You got the order wrong. The bike comes first.”21

This is funny. My brand new Trek Fuel is in the kitchen. My wife keeps asking me to put it in the garage and I told her it's to cold outside for it. 


Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

New to me transAM 29

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

For the cross frame posted previously:

Control Tech Razor Edge drop bar
Control Tech Team seatpost
Profile bar tape
Shimano 11-28 8spd cassette
Michelin Mud 2 tires
Brake and shift cables (not pictured)
Specialized carbon steerer expander plug (not pictured)

Waiting for UPS man to deliver Tektro 926 mini-v brakes today
Need to decide on chain management for the 1x8 drivetrain. Either bash with Jump Stop or Paul Chain Keeper.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

What is this funny handle bar and skinny tires?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

You use them to ride as fast as you can for 30minutes (beginner) and then puke.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Spacedweller said:


> My girl told me to "get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the shed". A newborn Scott Spark 910, outside in midwinter?!
> She is obviously unaware of the Velominati rule #11.


She said, "Get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the shed!" 
You heard: "Get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the bed!" 
You said, "Uh, OK then."
A not surprising misunderstanding.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Spacedweller said:


> My girl told me to "get that bike out of our livingroom and put it in the shed". A newborn Scott Spark 910, outside in midwinter?!
> She is obviously unaware of the Velominati rule #11.


That's how you do it!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

SE Filth Flyer. It's a good bike to screw around in the neighborhood with. The kids stare, mouths agape, as an overweight guy with a beard rolls by on it. hahahaha.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Scrappy jr. said:


> View attachment 862611


Love the wheels. I've got CKs and they're a great hub. Read up on the maintenance. Pretty easy to maintain with basic tools.

Looks like your dropper remote (or is that the lockout?) is pretty far inboard and maybe hard to reach. If you ditched the gear indicator on your shifter, I bet you could move it closer to the grips.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

007 said:


> Love the wheels. I've got CKs and they're a great hub. Read up on the maintenance. Pretty easy to maintain with basic tools.
> 
> Looks like your dropper remote (or is that the lockout?) is pretty far inboard and maybe hard to reach. If you ditched the gear indicator on your shifter, I bet you could move it closer to the grips.


That is a lockout for Scott's new front lockout three setting system.
The SLX I think has the gear indicators built in.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The SLX I think has the gear indicators built in.


Used to be the case, but not anymore. They are removed just like the XTs


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes it's the shock lockout! I love the wheels so far! Haven't gotten to ride much since I've gotten them! Hopefully tomorrow il get to put some miles in!


----------



## Wooden shoe (Jan 11, 2014)

Specialized 2013 carve expert 29er 2x10
New from lbs this week.

And rockhopper pro 26er 3x9
. maybe 2005-6??
Bought last fall.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Just picked this up! Woooohooooo!


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

ctrider29er said:


> New ZuZu pedals to replace the busted plastic ones. Good deal, git them for $30. Hope I don't slip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With new pedals....it's the first crack against rock that sinks your heart....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Raceface hat, Raceface Evolve 725mm low riser bar, carbon fibre headset spacers, a bleed kit for my Shimano XT brakes.





















P.S. sorry about the upside down and sideways photos.
my Ipod uploaded them that way.


----------



## rigoishe (Feb 6, 2013)

2013 Turner Burner


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

rigoishe said:


> 2013 Turner Burner


Nice! thats a sweet rig


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New DNM ASP-R remote seat post for the DB Recoil
Changed the Teocali to a 2X9 set up and added a new Race Face 32t light bash guard and a Bionicon C Guide V.02 chain guide.
New Top Cap for the Rocket


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Just had my Chris Kings re-laced to Stan's/Project321 Arch EX rims. I also picked up a (new to me) White Brothers Rock Solid fork from a buddy. Not that I'm weight-winnie, but this fork drops almost a full pound compared to my Vassago ODIS steel fork.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Lunge Bob Sweatpants said:


> Just had my Chris Kings re-laced to Stan's/Project321 Arch EX rims. I also picked up a (new to me) White Brothers Rock Solid fork from a buddy. Not that I'm weight-winnie, but this fork drops almost a full pound compared to my Vassago ODIS steel fork.
> 
> View attachment 863797
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Do you regularly do bike maintenance on your white carpet? If so, great job keeping it clean!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Do you regularly do bike maintenance on your white carpet? If so, great job keeping it clean!


Good eye. I would get killed....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like terrazzo maybe.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Dt Swiss XRR470










to replace the original Kona P2 fork










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got this finished up today. I have two bikes, one of which I rarely ride anymore. On that bike was a set of XT hyrdo's. I was running Avid's on my commonly ridden bike. I hate them. I finally got fed up, bought some six-bolt Shimano rotors and:










Voila.

Yesterday I bought an RCT3 fork (SID) because this bike is currently rigid. My next stop is Chris King for a 15mm axle kit for my front hub and next week we are going big time.


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Do you regularly do bike maintenance on your white carpet? If so, great job keeping it clean!


Not normally. It was 11F outside, so the garage was out and down to the basement I went. I'm pretty careful and limit what I do down there although currently my bike is a mess. I was excited to swap out the fork and I just mounted and filled my tires about an hour ago.

Ah, who am I kidding...the speckled berber hides a lot.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Rock Razor 27.5 (70 grams over stated weight)









Rocket Ron 27.5 (slightly lighter than stated weight)









Fresh back from PUSH. Can't wait to bolt it on.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

mestapho said:


> Rock Razor 27.5 (70 grams over stated weight)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to send mine in. How is the lead time this time of year? What's the weight on the rocket rons?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> I need to send mine in. How is the lead time this time of year? What's the weight on the rocket rons?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


PUSH is in Loveland FastBanana..you may be close since I think you post in the Front Range forum also? Maby no need to ship, can just drop it off in person.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> I need to send mine in. How is the lead time this time of year? What's the weight on the rocket rons?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


I scheduled out about a month, didn't try for sooner as I was scheduling the service for after a planned ride.
10 day turn around from when I shipped to them. Would have been shorter but they suggested I replace the 
shock body, because it had a slight rock ding ($45 was worth it). Had to wait a day or two for the part.

The picture of the Rocket Ron is on a scale, but to answer your question it is 486 gms.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

mestapho said:


> I scheduled out about a month, didn't try for sooner as I was scheduling the service for after a planned ride.
> 10 day turn around from when I shipped to them. Would have been shorter but they suggested I replace the
> shock body, because it had a slight rock ding ($45 was worth it). Had to wait a day or two for the part.
> 
> The picture of the Rocket Ron is on a scale, but to answer your question it is 486 gms.


Good to hear its short. I am aware they are close, I live 2 hours from there. I ordered a shock body from them, it got here the next day.

I am getting eye surgery in Feb, so ill schedule it for then. Good to hear the RORO tires are that light, they may be my tire if choice for my Lurcher build.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

mestapho said:


>


i hate you... that is all.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Building a Cross bike this spring................


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Figured I'd give one of these a try instead of using a bike pump out on the trails that takes forever to fill a 29er tire. I also picked up a couple spare 20 gram cartridges.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## sblake (Dec 16, 2011)

*New rubber for winter*

what a great tire


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Brand spankin new 2013 Marin Mount Vision just got built up. Got it for $1200!
Revelation front fork.
Fox ctd shock. 
Formula RX brakes. 
SLX XT drivetrain 3x10.

Still to do:
Replace my Thomson Masterpiece with my new HILO remote dropper.
Put my RF NW chainring on and go to 1x10.
Put my new Syncros Carbon bars on.
Get her dirty.

Still to buy:
Nice wheelset.(probably not this year)









Also, this was post #5000. Do I win something?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

moefosho said:


> Brand spankin new 2013 Marin Mount Vision just got built up. Got it for $1200!
> Revelation front fork.
> Fox ctd shock.
> Formula RX brakes.
> ...


Yea you won something!!! You got a killer bike for $1200.00!!!!

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Robg68 said:


> Yea you won something!!! You got a killer bike for $1200.00!!!!


Haha true. Ebay can be awesome!


----------



## Valrico-B (Dec 8, 2013)

Waiting on frame


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

What's the frame?, cause that kit is correct!

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valrico-B (Dec 8, 2013)

bcf811 said:


> What's the frame?, cause that kit is correct!
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


Chromag Samurai 65, it should be in paint soon. <fingers crossed>


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Valrico-B said:


> View attachment 864321
> 
> 
> Waiting on frame


That is a perfect build!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My SID RCT3 showed up in the mail last night. I'm stoked.


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Valrico-B said:


> Chromag Samurai 65, it should be in paint soon. <fingers crossed>


Very nice

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Added a few bits in the last few weeks to my '13 Camber Comp. 35mm Straight Line stem, 780mm Race Face bar, & Shimano SLX brakes with Ice Tech rotors.



















Can't wait to get back on the trail!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just installed an SLX brakeset onto my 03 Stumpjumper FSR Comp keeping the old beast rolling. 180mm front, 160mm rear rotors.
















Also installed flats (been clipless since about 2000). Blackspire Sub4.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> Just installed an SLX brakeset onto my 03 Stumpjumper FSR Comp keeping the old beast rolling. 180mm front, 160mm rear rotors.
> 
> Also installed flats (been clipless since about 2000). Blackspire Sub4.


I have the same brakes minus the ice/tech rotors, your brakes have to be night and day compared to your old ones.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Robg68 said:


> I have the same breaks minus the ice/tech rotors, your breaks have to be night and day compared to your old ones.


The old ones were rubbing so much by the time I removed them that I have no doubt it made the trail twice as hard as it really was. No rides on these yet. It's rather brutally cold, and I'm still reacclimating after a week in Florida. This weekend looks like a couple of decent chances will present. I should be able to get out during some temps 20F or a little higher. Not quite as brutal.


----------



## bcf811 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertGiant (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up a few things over the last week :rockon: Thomson Elite Seatpost, Thomson collar, Phenom Comp Gel Saddle and a cheap light that works great!


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

New bar end plugs:


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

got a new rack


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Already tore up my shin! Haha my own fault. The pedals are badass.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Thule T2 ad a bike
I also added trailer lights to it since it hangs way out the back.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

owtdorz said:


> Thule T2 ad a bike
> I also added trailer lights to it since it hangs way out the back.
> View attachment 865245
> 
> View attachment 865246


That's a great idea to add the trailer light. Anything to prevent someone from smashing into your bikes because they couldn't see your brake lights.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have considered doing the same to my Kuat NV. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Spacedweller said:


> New bar end plugs:


I like them, where'd you get em?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

fathomer said:


> I like them, where'd you get em?


^+2


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New throne for the 66.

Saved 27grams over the old Yeti saddle. Woo...


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

fathomer said:


> I like them, where'd you get em?


Thanks, got them from www.purelycustom.com

They've got a few different images to choose from, you can see a couple of examples here:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked up some 5 10 Impacts and a Kali Savara for 75% of today. A LBS is going out of business, sadly.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

pcmxa said:


> Picked up some 5 10 Impacts and a Kali Savara for 75% of today. A LBS is going out of business, sadly.


When my favorite LBS went out of business, 75% off of everything. I bought a 2012 X-Cal, 2 Bontrager XR4 29" tyres, a new helmet, 3 bike stands, some cassette and crankset tools, a drop handlebar, orange bar tape, a water bottle cage, and 2 Bontrager "town" 26" tyres. I think that was it.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> When my favorite LBS went out of business, 75% off of everything. I bought a 2012 X-Cal, 2 Bontrager XR4 29" tyres, a new helmet, 3 bike stands, some cassette and crankset tools, a drop handlebar, orange bar tape, a water bottle cage, and 2 Bontrager "town" 26" tyres. I think that was it.


Nice haul. No bikes left that would fit me. Didn't even know slot this place. My wife saw the going out of business signs when we drove past a couple of weeks ago. I have also gotten a bunch of sealant, a seat post clamp. A jersey just not today. Though I did pick up a mountain king 2.2 for a possible tear tire but didn't want to go out to the garage to take a picture.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

pcmxa said:


> Nice haul. No bikes left that would fit me. Didn't even know slot this place. My wife saw the going out of business signs when we drove past a couple of weeks ago. I have also gotten a bunch of sealant, a seat post clamp. A jersey just not today. Though I did pick up a mountain king 2.2 for a possible tear tire but didn't want to go out to the garage to take a picture.


I knew the mechanics at this bike shop well. It was the only shop in town and I bought one bike from them previously. I was going to buy my Cobia from them, but didn't. This shop also installed my new crank.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I picked up a Bionicon C-Guide.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Syncros FL 1.0 Carbon 740mm bars. These will be going on my new Marin!


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't posted up here in a while, but heres an update on my XC bike:

Installed my XTR race pedals

Shimano M980 XTR race pedal by CenzoBear, on Flickr

Converted my fork to XX spec with the hydraulic Xloc lockout. Not sure how I feel about it though. While convenient, you lose about 90% of your compression damping adjustment... The damper feels good when open though!

Rockshox X-Loc by CenzoBear, on Flickr

Upgraded to X.9 shifters. Probably my biggest waste of money, as they feel EXACTLY the same as X.7....

SRAM X.9 Shifter by CenzoBear, on Flickr

And then I installed a 1091R chain, and this piece of wonder 

SRAM X.9 Rear Der. by CenzoBear, on Flickr


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

New Easton Carbon friendly lock on grips. Pretty comfortable!


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

My new 2013 Felt Edict Nine 60!


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I love checking out everyone's new stuff. Even if I get a little jealous!


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Also got this for when it gets dark!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

db09jku said:


> My new 2013 Felt Edict Nine 60!


Congrats! New bikes for everyone!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got me a 1-1/8 Slide RL2 100mm QR9mm Black
Putting it on Saturday morning...
Gonna add this too:







Cane Creek Forty

I think I'm gonna jsut get a new stem & bar too....got the UPGRADE bug!! LOL


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

BBG bashguards
black 104mm 32t for the mtb to go 2x9
black 130mm 39t for the cross bike to go 1x8


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WHoa Hell yeah.. gddyap ? can you use them like a rock slider on a 4x4? I had to slam my pedal down quick to save my ring before...never thought of adding sliders lol


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> WHoa Hell yeah.. gddyap ? can you use them like a rock slider on a 4x4? I had to slam my pedal down quick to save my ring before...never thought of adding sliders lol


Yes and no. The BBG guards aren't super beefy. I've hit mine a few times, but I would get something bigger if I want something to beat on. Generally, if I hit my crankset I'm not getting over the obstacle.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I hear ya!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Roval Carbon Controls for the Camber - yum yum!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lots of upgrades!








First I laced these up, Hope hubs to Stan's ZTR Crest rims with DT Swiss Revolution spokes, 32 spoke 3 cross.








New SRAM foam contour lock ons








Pedro's Tulio Skewer








Red Salsa Lip-Lock seatpost collar


----------



## YetiDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

They told me I had a slight rock ding yesterday too.


mestapho said:


> I scheduled out about a month, didn't try for sooner as I was scheduling the service for after a planned ride.
> 10 day turn around from when I shipped to them. Would have been shorter but they suggested I replace the
> shock body, because it had a slight rock ding ($45 was worth it). Had to wait a day or two for the part.
> 
> The picture of the Rocket Ron is on a scale, but to answer your question it is 486 gms.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

YetiDawg said:


> They told me I had a slight rock ding yesterday too.


The ding was very very small on mine. If I were just replacing the seals I would never have
noticed it. If I did notice it, I wouldn't have done anything about it. I figured since I was 
having the thing rebuilt from the valves up the $45 was worth it. Essentially makes the shock
brand new again.


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

New fox ctd replacing dt swiss nude crap!!








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

RaceFace Turbine 70mm 6deg 31.8


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

stephanmoll said:


> New fox ctd replacing dt swiss nude crap!!
> View attachment 866373
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


So you still have the twinlock system?
I have heard bed things about the DT shocks, and that is why Scott went to Fox for this year.


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> So you still have the twinlock system?
> I have heard bed things about the DT shocks, and that is why Scott went to Fox for this year.


Yes to control the front fork fox 34 ctd but going to replace it for a pike later on !!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

stephanmoll said:


> Yes to control the front fork fox 34 ctd but going to replace it for a pike later on !!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


RS Pike's where it's at!


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

racingweight by m2phast, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy birthday to me...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

SID RCT3 Fork:










I also recently installed that XTR crankset.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

New (to me) 2012 Santa Cruz Superlight. Broke it in today, loving every minute of it!


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

*Scott Spark Contessa*

Just scored a sweet Spark contessa 29 for my wife. Probably more bike than she needs but I Got a killer deal, she is super excited!!! I might even get lucky tonight! 

Stock photo.


----------



## spartacuslv (Mar 21, 2013)

After a lot of saving I was able to get this.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Sexy chromag trailmaster ltd.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

spartacuslv said:


> After a lot of saving I was able to get this.
> 
> View attachment 866743


Looks like a super sweet bike! Actually a guy I know just changed his profile pic, and he has a bike that looks a lot like this one!!
-Derek


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

Bike rack and cargo box.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

New flats, went with the Shimano Saints. They look great, can't wait to try them out on the trail!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Decided to try the longer bars/shorter stem. Just got Raceface Next Carbon 35 760mm bars and 35 Atlas 50 mm stem. Going to go try her out now! Coming from 70 stem and 711 bars for my SB66c.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Dats nice 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Andrew8404 said:


> Decided to try the longer bars/shorter stem. Just got Raceface Next Carbon 35 760mm bars and 35 Atlas 50 mm stem. Going to go try her out now! Coming from 70 stem and 711 bars for my SB66c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Nice setup. I tried a 60mm stem and a 725mm bar on my Cobia.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> Dats nice
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk





CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice setup. I tried a 60mm stem and a 725mm bar on my Cobia.


Thanks guys. Just took her out for a ride and it really mutes the trails and seems to make everything smoother/slower if that makes sense. 1 second off on one downhill section and that's with me slipping in a few spots and the fork not being tight enough. Didnt notice it until after the ride!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Cannondale 29 saddle & Shimano Saint flats.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

RaceFace Turbine 31.8 3/4rise @ 680mm should be perfect for me


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 867419
> 
> RaceFace Turbine 31.8 3/4rise @ 680mm should be perfect for me


A 680mm bar is somewhat narrow.
Try the 720mm Turbine bar.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

It's actually 725. I've got one. Really nice bar, and relatively low weight. I wish it came in wider sizes.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> It's actually 725. I've got one. Really nice bar, and relatively low weight. I wish it came in wider sizes.


Oh yes, that is right.
I was confusing the 725 riser with the 720 flat.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> A 680mm bar is somewhat narrow.
> Try the 720mm Turbine bar.


Why do you have to harsh his buzz? Nobody's telling you what width bar you should enjoy.



Mr.Quint said:


> It's actually 725. I've got one. Really nice bar, and relatively low weight. I wish it came in wider sizes.


You don't have his, bars can be cut.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I do get a buzzz off of this schtuff! LOL
I'm riding a 660 flatbar right now...I need rise not width so....


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

New to me GT i-Drive 5 frame.









I was on the fence about how the white cable housings would look but I like how it turned out, white brake hoses are next on the list but will probably have to wait till summer for those. Now I want white grips but I don't know if I want to deal with the visible dirt they will show.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

bmwjnky said:


> New to me GT i-Drive 5 frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a set of white grips in November/December last year and they get dirty just from my gloves within minuets. Not sure if this is the best thing to do to clean them but it works great is I take an old rag and spray it with some kitchen counter spray with bleach and rub it on the grips, when they look clean I take another rag with just water and then I dry them off. White grips do look nice but they do get dirty fast.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

New toys!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

RF Atlas:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^nice I like the color


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Its the kash money color. I'm getting a set for my Titus.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

QBP sent me some goodies yesterday...








Thomson Carbon Riser Bar
Thomson 4x 100mm 90 degree stem
Thomson Red Anodized Dress Up Kit for x4 stem
Continental Race King 2.2 Protection
Continental X-King 2.2 Protection
Shimano XT 11-36 Cassette
Cane Creek 110 series Crown Race 1.5" (new fork coming tomorrow!)
Stan's Tape for my recent wheel build

I love my fat bike, but with my 29er build nearly complete, I'm getting anxious for the snow to go away!


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

I got my first full suspension frame on Friday from my friend.










I'm happy with how the white cable housings look with the light blue frame but didn't realize the LBS shorted me one housing till 8:30pm the night before the ride I had planned the next day. White brake hoses and maybe white grips are next but I will probably have to wait till next month to get those.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Not exactly purchase, just traded. Singular Kite.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Scored this at Target on their clearance rack. Been needing a new one but not wanting to spend the $50-60 I have seen them for.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoa! Nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

123


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

grundy said:


> 123


The new tire or the 12 yr old bottle of Macallan Scotch??? LOL

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Scored this at Target on their clearance rack. Been needing a new one but not wanting to spend the $50-60 I have seen them for.


dude.. that's a steal! nice come up!


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

bmwjnky said:


> I got my first full suspension frame on Friday from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pardon the newbness, but ive been thinking about going all red for my cables.. is it a tricky process? would u say someone with some ability can do it or is that a bike shop project? and what does a color change cost more or less?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Jams_805 said:


> pardon the newbness, but ive been thinking about going all red for my cables.. is it a tricky process? would u say someone with some ability can do it or is that a bike shop project? and what does a color change cost more or less?


Maybe. What type and brand brakes?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)

fresh pair of ourys


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Best grips ever


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

*MOAR carbon!*

I bent my stock handlebars, have bent a couple others as well, so I decided to give the RaceFace Carbon SIXC bars a shot.









-Brett


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)

phoenixnr said:


> Best grips ever
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally, my last bike bit arrived. Shimano XT crankset. I now consider my bike 100% done! So... What do I do now with my life?

Dont mind the red frame bag. 

Cheers!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^ride! And build another


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

phoenixnr said:


> ^ride! And build another
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

redwarrior said:


> racingweight by m2phast, on Flickr


This book was given to me by trainer and it changed my life. Seriously legit.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

I had never done cables or housings before and it ended up being pretty easy. Just do them one at a time and use the old housings as a guide for how long to make the new ones. As far as cost it will probably be a little more than basic black housings but you will end up with a better quality product. I used XTR teflon coated cables and the LBS gave me some lined SRAM housings since I was pressed for time. Your best bet is to get the complete kit from Jagwire, they also make colored brake hose kits. I highly recommend having a nice pair of dikes (Nipex or similar hi end brand) or the actual Park cable/housing cutting tool otherwise you may have a hard time cutting the housing and cables to length. Now that I have done it once I could probably do another bike in about 10-15 min tops.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

The final piece arrives. 

finishing the build tomorrow!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Through axle rigid fork, very nice.



Iamrockandroll13 said:


> View attachment 868009
> 
> 
> The final piece arrives.
> ...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Spearfishing: Just the beginning*

5.56 lbs with Maxle


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Maybe. What type and brand brakes?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


theyre just the stock tektro disc brakes that came on my 2013 rockhopper..


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. Just dashed over to the library and checked out the _Racing Weight Quick Start Guide_ and _Racing Weight Cookbook_; the _Racing Weight _book is on hold with two people ahead of me.



redwarrior said:


> racingweight by m2phast, on Flickr


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Shimano Deore M590
I was blown away by the weight difference in the Deore's bottom bracket in comparison to the stock!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Jams_805 said:


> theyre just the stock tektro disc brakes that came on my 2013 rockhopper..


Thats easy. Find you some colored cable housing on ebay and install away. Google how, its very easy.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I got some **** coming!!!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just ordered some cool stuff!!!









Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

My girlfriend just got me that same stand as an early valentine's day gift. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I got some white bottle cages today...and hung all the other stuff I've been posting in here on a frame.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> My girlfriend just got me that same stand as an early valentine's day gift.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


My wife got these for me for our 25th wedding anniversary.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Robg68 said:


> My wife got these for me for our 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


Nice! Congrats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Needed a new helmet.
This one fits great and the back strap doesn't dig into the back of my head.
So far it feels great after one ride.
Vents well and is comfortable.


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeA SpeciAlized (Nov 16, 2013)

Sup fellas, new around these parts. Just picked up this 12' Stumpjumper Comp frame. hope to have it put together buy the end of the month. My first mtb build.




Also looking for 29er parts...


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Lots of good info in these books, definitely worth looking at! Hope you enjoy them.



June Bug said:


> Thanks for posting this. Just dashed over to the library and checked out the _Racing Weight Quick Start Guide_ and _Racing Weight Cookbook_; the _Racing Weight _book is on hold with two people ahead of me.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just picked up a carbon easton flat bar and new stem plus some Duro Gremlin tires. I'm not sure about these cheap tires but the tread pattern should be perfect for the trails this bike will see most often. Hopefully a crank will be coming soon.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

New lid, had a couple of rides now and it's really really comfy!

New Helmet by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

that drone helmet is on my radar. Also looking at the Bell Super...


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

fathomer said:


> New lid, had a couple of rides now and it's really really comfy!
> 
> New Helmet by SamDexter, on Flickr


THAT IS SICK.. i want the MATTE BLUE.. where did you get that? im buying one..


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Cheers, Im still not 100% on the looks but it's so comfy I couldn't care less! Got it from a place called Leisure Lakes here in the UK.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

New chainring. Almost too nice to mount.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

phoenixnr said:


> New chainring. Almost too nice to mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it is!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

My wife was feeling generous so she signed off on quite a bit of stuff...

I just ordered a CO2 pump, two tubes for my new 27.5 Jamis, and two helmets. Today was a good day!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Snatched a nice repair stand off Craigs List-









And picked up some Mi6 rubber yesterday. Can't wait to get out on these. 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Love thoes Shoes!! I bought the hiking boots, Exium Guide, for everyday wereing and such great quality and TUFF...I am super hard on shoes..BOTH pairs of my 5.10 are the Best/TUFF-est shoes I have EVER owend..serious! Love them!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I love my 5.10 carvers. No more pedal slips/tenderized shins


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

First mini-wheeled bike in 8 years. Looking forward to things drying out!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

evasive said:


> First mini-wheeled bike in 8 years. Looking forward to things drying out!
> 
> View attachment 869464


Nice Transition!


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Bike&Fish said:


> And picked up some Mi6 rubber yesterday. Can't wait to get out on these.


I really like those shoes too


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice Transition!


Thanks!


----------



## Rcfan717 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bike&Fish said:


> Snatched a nice repair stand off Craigs List-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, you sure do have a lot of senkos and robos on you're garage wall. Lol


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

XT brakes and rotors for my SS.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Rcfan717 said:


> Dang, you sure do have a lot of senkos and robos on you're garage wall. Lol


Hey, you can't ever have to many Robo's! And when your last name is Yamamoto, you end up having lots of GYCB and Kinami stuff.

HA HA!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> XT brakes and rotors for my SS.


SWEEET
What size rotor is that? Looks trick!
Any trail time with them yet? You Like?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I put 180 on front and 160 for the rear. Hitting the trail shortly, will post up my impressions afterword.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kewl..one day I want 180 up front too..me like that one ;-)


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Some PD-M540s showed up yesterday from Amazon
stock photo:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

NIB XT m785 trail pedals for measly $40 







*not my pic


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> NIB XT m785 trail pedals for measly $40
> View attachment 869699
> 
> *not my pic


How?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> NIB XT m785 trail pedals for measly $40
> View attachment 869699
> 
> *not my pic


You're such a one-upper


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

TwoNin9r said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Biggest bike swap in MN last weekend. Dude had them NIB still with grease and the yellow placard in the pedal. Other guys were selling used scratched ones for $65. Passed this up, circled around and it was still there. No brainer 



gddyap said:


> You're such a one-upper


You'll love the one you got, I have the same one too, beat up but still working %100. Almost didn't buy the XT just because the 540 we're still working, but could not pass up the chance and knew I would kick myself for not getting it at that price


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I put 180 on front and 160 for the rear. Hitting the trail shortly, will post up my impressions afterword.


Loving the new stoppers! They work so much better than my old Avid Elixir 3's. I still need to fine tune a bit. Love the levers!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

the-one1 said:


> NIB XT m785 trail pedals for measly $40
> View attachment 869699
> 
> *not my pic


You're gonna love those things if you've never had a set before. Awesome pedals.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

fathomer said:


> Cheers, Im still not 100% on the looks but it's so comfy I couldn't care less! Got it from a place called Leisure Lakes here in the UK.


I've been looking hard at the A1 but it looks hot and I sweat a lot. I know it's winter but hows the ventilation?


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

timmaayyy said:


> I've been looking hard at the A1 but it looks hot and I sweat a lot. I know it's winter but hows the ventilation?


I've only had three rides so far due to the awful weather we're having but it seems ok so far, though the next few months will be the real test I guess.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

I love living 2 miles from Bike Bling 



















Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Blakiexcharles said:


> I love living 2 miles from Bike Bling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Bunch in this picture;
Lurcher 16" frame
Reba XX fork
XT 20mm front hub
XT rear hub
11-32 Cassette
SLX Crank
XT brake levers
Arch (non ex) rims
Ardent 2.25 tires
Spokes etc

Built the wheels this afternoon. My first attempt at wheel building, came out well considering it only took two hours total.

I expect a 24# build complete, with less than $1,000 total in the build.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^Nice! I plan on purchasing a lurcher this year to build up 1x10. I love my Scandal and they have the same geo. Nice job!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

oops not sure what I did here lol double post sorry


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 870235


View attachment 870233


Well....I must say I'm loving the 725mm

I thought for sure that would be too wide but after aprox 20miles of various riding terrain..tonight I installed end caps and decided to not to cut them down like I originaly planed to do..

I guess I'm on the wide bar band wagon now!!LOL


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> ^Nice! I plan on purchasing a lurcher this year to build up 1x10. I love my Scandal and they have the same geo. Nice job!


Thanks!
Its being put on hold to sorrt out my Titus Ftm, as I just got recruited for an enduro "team" this season!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

some parts for mach 6 build


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok I couldn't help it. Took to Amazon and bought those Vans grips in classic gum sole. Was hard to choose a color but I think the classic is the coolest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought the red Vans grips, and was so bummed that they were just too small for me. I ended up going back to the Rogues after a month or so. Damn these giant hands!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Pick it up this coming Saturday. Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 Rival.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> I bought the red Vans grips, and was so bummed that they were just too small for me. I ended up going back to the Rogues after a month or so. Damn these giant hands!


Same here. And the cool checkering on the clamps wears off.


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

*Syncros stem*

Look what came in the mail today! Super oval shape to it too, looks stiff!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

New XT cassette to go with Wolftooth giant cog, a 2.4 MKII, and some Teva Pinners for the low price of $35.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> View attachment 870393
> 
> 
> New XT cassette to go with Wolftooth giant cog, a 2.4 MKII, and some Teva Pinners for the low price of $35.


I know someone else that just got a deal on those same Pinners! What a steal!!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Bike&Fish said:


> I know someone else that just got a deal on those same Pinners! What a steal!!


A friend of mine had a pair, and they're pretty nice. Even if the soles do wear out fast... $35!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fresh paint on an old bike:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

^nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Planet X XLS carbon cyclocross bike, finally arrived today. 

Never ridden anything other than a MTB - going to be a fun trip home!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

New to me Mach 5.7  Still waiting for the headset


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Marc2211 said:


> Planet X XLS carbon cyclocross bike, finally arrived today.
> 
> Never ridden anything other than a MTB - going to be a fun trip home!
> 
> View attachment 870782


Nice...you're gonna love having a cross bike.

SPP


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

New helmet, set of knee and elbow pads, plus a bashguard and grips


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

FastBanana said:


> Bunch in this picture;
> Lurcher 16" frame
> Reba XX fork
> XT 20mm front hub
> ...


Hey FB -I have a 16" Lurcher & the seat tube bottle cage mount is really high. I could only fit a bottle in after elongating the holes on various cages. Don't know if you plan on running two cages but I found a solution to lower it down a bit. Search for: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 Seat Tube Bottle Cage Relocator & you'll be all set. Bit pricey for what it is but a bolt on solution.

Enjoy the Lurcher!


----------



## numbfeet79 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Picked up first 29er last Saturday*

2013 Trek Marlin 29er Blowout special 499.00 plus my upgrades..:ihih:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

redwarrior said:


> Hey FB -I have a 16" Lurcher & the seat tube bottle cage mount is really high. I could only fit a bottle in after elongating the holes on various cages. Don't know if you plan on running two cages but I found a solution to lower it down a bit. Search for: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 Seat Tube Bottle Cage Relocator & you'll be all set. Bit pricey for what it is but a bolt on solution.
> 
> Enjoy the Lurcher!


Wow, thanks for the tip! I noticed that too. Its a pretty huge oversight. However, i dont run cages. Problem solved!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

Closeout deal on 2013 S2's that I couldn't pass on.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

dss8653 said:


> Closeout deal on 2013 S2's that I couldn't pass on.


Very nice bike. Flipping the stem would make it look even better


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Marc2211 said:


> Planet X XLS carbon cyclocross bike, finally arrived today.
> 
> Never ridden anything other than a MTB - going to be a fun trip home!
> 
> View attachment 870782


Nice bike. I'm lusting after a cross bike. I think it'll be my next bike purchase. Probably not until next year though. I got a new mountain bike last year, new road bike this year...need to give the wallet some time to stop smoking from all the money coming out of it so fast.


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

Cif said:


> Very nice bike. Flipping the stem would make it look even better


i'll hopefully get there soon. I'm working on my flexibility, which is nonexistent!! Looking to lose some spacers too!!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Scott Stego, for the summertime.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Seventh-777 said:


> Scott Stego, for the summertime.


what do you call this style of helmet?


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Seventh-777 said:


> Scott Stego, for the summertime.


Is that a baby head under it???


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

ridonkulus said:


> Is that a baby head under it???


What, you don't keep your severed baby heads in your helmets?

(It's a candle, haha)


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Couple other goodies today too. New Shadow Plus rear derailleur:










XT shfiter:










Had my forks serviced and the spacers removed, ~125mm travel now up from 100.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> what do you call this style of helmet?


Super-mega-solely-ENDURO-pro-specific-mtb-helmet.


----------



## Shark11b (Feb 19, 2014)

i know your pain i have a 2.5 month old boy and got lucky and found a specialized hardrock ht for 100 hoping i can convince my wife to say yes lol


----------



## Shark11b (Feb 19, 2014)

*The ride i hope my wife says yes to*







:skep:


----------



## Shark11b (Feb 19, 2014)

ABC's of life Always Be Cool


mkirby258 said:


> Bringing some class to the trails!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Marc2211 said:


> Planet X XLS carbon cyclocross bike, finally arrived today.
> 
> Never ridden anything other than a MTB - going to be a fun trip home!
> 
> View attachment 870782


you'll love it.

it's a totally different experience...riding a cross on the right trails will teach you the importance of a light tough on the controls and hovering over the saddle...:thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Shark11b said:


> i know your pain i have a 2.5 month old boy and got lucky and found a specialized hardrock ht for 100 hoping i can convince my wife to say yes lol


Better to ask for forgiveness than permission. Go for it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Shark11b (Feb 19, 2014)

i talked to her she said its fine im new to the sport and was looking at a bike a wally world then found the hardrock for cheaper so she is happy about that lol


phoenixnr said:


> Better to ask for forgiveness than permission. Go for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*went 1x9 on the Pugsley with this nice little purchase*

also, my first ever Heady Topper which i think is bike related because beer.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Adding some bling to my daughters bike. New 7 spd triggers to replace the twister that she couldn't quite twist and a new matching spacer from the LBS. Also, a shorty stem from eBay.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

mkirby258 said:


> Bringing some class to the trails!


What brand is that? and most of all, where can I order it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Cif said:


> What brand is that? and most of all, where can I order it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have the same one. Got it on some random site. They make a wedding dress too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Cif said:


> What brand is that? and most of all, where can I order it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Primal Wear

Primal Wear - The Ritz Blue Cycling Jersey

It's all over the interwebs, ~$49.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Wheel goods for my cross build..............


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy Enve birthday to me!


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

huge waste of money. carbon is soooo dumb. 



Mr.Quint said:


> View attachment 871754
> 
> 
> Happy Enve birthday to me!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

29 X 2.5 Maxxis Minion


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the blue of that SC. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Dibbs_ said:


> Love the blue of that SC. Enjoy!


Apparently, the more parts you buy and the longer you stare at the foot of snow on the ground, the slower it melts.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

This , unfortunately is true


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Zippy29er said:


> huge waste of money. carbon is soooo dumb.


Like the bars say... ENVE.

Envy. But I *think* you get my point.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Just arrived, need to install and wait for the snow to melt....


----------



## Aaron1100us (Feb 12, 2014)

2014 Trek Xcaliber 9 with a Magicshine 880L light. I work 3rds and rode it to work for the first time tonight. The Magicshine worked great, had it on low all the way here. Only 20 minute ride but brrrr, 10 degrees with a -1 wind chill. Feels good to be riding after so many years though.










Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

new crankset and chain ring


----------



## Geraldo29 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have Mongoose Impasse Dual Full Suspension Bicycle (29-Inch), I like it, I buy from amazon, Really nice product.

Take a look at a wide range of bikes at amazon : Amazon.com: trek bike: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally got my new bars! Next upgrade is 1x10!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ordered today from one of my LBS. Should be here next week.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scrappy jr. said:


> Finally got my new bars! Next upgrade is 1x10!
> View attachment 871910


What 1x setup are you going to use? (cranks, chainring)
Raceface Narrow-wide would be the chainring to use.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JCostello said:


> Just arrived, need to install and wait for the snow to melt....


Niiice!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the exact hubs, color and all on my road bike.





ghettocop said:


> Wheel goods for my cross build..............


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What 1x setup are you going to use? (cranks, chainring)
> Raceface Narrow-wide would be the chainring to use.


I believe I'm gonna run the XT cranks I'm currently running with Race Face N/W chainring and an XT clutch rear derailer. Might run a Race Face chainring bash gaurd also! Theirs a lot of stuff to damage chainrings on my local trails! Has anyone run the Race Face Atlas cranks? They look pretty sweet! Would they be considered an upgrade over my XT?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wife Pulled the trigger on a Yeti SB-75 w/ 27.5's*


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Bailey44 said:


> I have the exact hubs, color and all on my road bike.


Cool beans man. The Mango is hard to find but pretty freaking awesome. Will coordinate well with my lime green frame.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Ordered today from one of my LBS. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 872662


Nice....I'd love to try that frame. Looks sweet.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

New set of wheels for the road bike to better carry my fat arse for miles and miles. Stock wheels a bit light on the spokes to evoke much trust.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

As long as you playing Raggae beats you will be fine....


ghettocop said:


> Cool beans man. The Mango is hard to find but pretty freaking awesome. Will coordinate well with my lime green frame.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Ordered today from one of my LBS. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 872662


Cool. I like the seat stays. Is the seat tube actually flattened or is that the pic. Would like to know how it rides.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Blacksheep Ti seatpost for my Raijin (thanks, AOK)...



SPP


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

1x10 drivetrain, 32 tooth RaceFace Narrow Wide and a medium cage XT Shadow Plus rear.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> Cool beans man. The Mango is hard to find but pretty freaking awesome. Will coordinate well with my lime green frame.


Sweet they will go well together...finished photos?


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

JCostello said:


> Sweet they will go well together...finished photos?


Not yet. Still slowly gathering parts. The build thread will be put up in the CX forum. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Not an MTB, but soooo comfy. Titanium Gilbertson Allure.










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Wheels done this morning.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

got racks for me and wife's cars...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

New bike on the way, and a few other cool parts. Generic pic of it, got a week or two before it makes it to me in Korea.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just ordered this thing:

Amazon.com: Rola 59001 M.O.V.E. Rigid-Base Trunk Organizer: Automotive

Looks perfect for muddy shoes/gloves, helmets, etc.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

32t Raceface cog


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Very Stoked. Giant Trance 27.5 Advanced 0. Traded the 32t ring for a 36t.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

picked up a Thule T2 bike rack yesterday. Tried it out today works great.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

park PFP-7 floor pump.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Put a fork mount on my Taunneau cover!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

what holds your rear wheel?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> what holds your rear wheel?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Sport Tracs have the hooks on the outside of the bed so I just put a strap across it!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought the same thing as fast banana I'd make sure to loop that strap around the tire once and not just go thru it. Pretty cool setup. 


Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks! It's a ratchet strap and I've driven all over South Florida it's never moved an inch!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Scrappy jr. said:


> Thanks! It's a ratchet strap and I've driven all over South Florida it's never moved an inch!


i didnt see the strap at all is why i asked

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if buying a car counts, but I bought the Crosstrek last week specifically for MTB.  I put a hitch on it today, and got a new Kuat NV Core:


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

M615s coming from tektro nostopos. Very pumped to try them

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not in in the picture I was just saying I do put a strap across to hold it in place. I had just put bike up there to take a pic to send to my buddy that uses a trunk carrier and it scares the hell outta me to see my bike hanging off that thing! Lol!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

New cables, specialized tool and an alloy nut for the shimano crank to rid myself of the plastic garbage it came with.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Where'd you get the nut? Looks like a better tool to tighten too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

phoenixnr said:


> Where'd you get the nut? Looks like a better tool to tighten too?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It uses a regular allenkey, CNC Machined Anodized Arm Fixing Bolt for Shimano HollowTech Crank Chainset | eBay


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Schwalbe Thunder Burt SnakeSkin 29x2.1

Just mounted it up...hopeing it's a good propulsion tire with minimal slippage, excelent contact patch and cornering traction looks excelent as well..time will tell
Burt


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

. Just got a new chain tool to keep in my saddle bag. I hope it works good if I ever need it.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

anton008 said:


> waooow cool bike guys, I wanted to like it but not enough money to buy it, have to save first to be able to buy it. I am very hobby once with cycling while enjoying the beautiful atmosphere of the mountains.


At the risk of being insensitive I won't make a doge joke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

2014 OCC jersey arrived!


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^SICK^^^
That would be awesome! Looks killer too


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Some goodies just in. A selle smp extra seat, some brake pads, A shimano pedal tool, Kmc chain and a valve core remover.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Those truckerco pads are legit. I like that saddle too, I need to find something that I can sit on for longer periods of time. My Gobi's make my left hamstring fall asleep.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Fresh Paint

















Adhesive rubber strip for a DIY chainstay protector

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.d.85 (Aug 14, 2007)

*New Shoes!*









Just bought these suckers from Backcountry. Anxiously awaiting their arrival. More info - Giro Terraduro Shoe


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Didn't drop the chain once on my 20km ride yesterday, plus 30t is even better for the 1 000ft climb.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

anton008 said:


> hi guys i want to buy bike accessories according to the information my friend, buy a bike and accessories at amazon.com, the price is cheaper and quite complete accessories


You're not making any sense and this is the wrong thread.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Mookie said:


> You're not making any sense and this is the wrong thread.


Such confuse...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Plastic hoops:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Does the bike itself count? 
Also added the pedals, grips and seat post clamp.









Then after I got her home, I made sweet sweet lover to her.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^Carefull...you'll have little tri-cycles running around before you know it^^^

LOL..Sweeet bike bro!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Does the bike itself count?
> Also added the pedals, grips and seat post clamp.
> 
> View attachment 875556
> ...


Your Bike will never say "I have a headache or I'm not in the mood". LOL

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Perhaps what was the last original LG-1, kept looking for all last year. The bike is a 2007 frame built up last year so I wanted retro-heritage.

In the back there the Syntace W35MX rims are off on their own tangent though... hoping to score some dual chamber production or pre-production.


----------



## Hoser83 (Mar 3, 2014)

My phone just crapped out on me, so good will have to do.

Othere than the bike itself, I just picked up these today.









and


----------



## TheAtomicGoose (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's my latest purchase and first serious (at least by my standarts) mountain bike...Gravity 29.4


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Burt4x4 said:


> ^^^Carefull...you'll have little tri-cycles running around before you know it^^^
> 
> LOL..Sweeet bike bro!


As long as they grow up to be like their mamma, I am ok with that.

And thanks.



Robg68 said:


> Your Bike will never say "I have a headache or I'm not in the mood". LOL


More importantly, she will never say "no" at all and if she breaks, I can fix her.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

kjlued said:


> More importantly, she will never say "no" at all and if she breaks, I can fix her.


Looks like your bike has already got you by the snarlies. By that I mean, since it's hawging your bed, where do you sleep, on the floor in the doggie bed???


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Looks like your bike has already got you by the snarlies. By that I mean, since it's hawging your bed, where do you sleep, on the floor in the doggie bed???


I was going to say he sleeps 'clipped into her', but alas, he's running flats.

Even so, not many can say they've had a badger in the sack!


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Just picked this up out of AZ. I've been wanting to get back on a hardtail for climbing sake and figured why not go with a bike I dreamt of as a kid. It doesn't have the wild Klein colors but I'll trade that for one that has hardly been ridden any day of the week. Took this out yesterday and today and it is FAST!

Sorry, no trail shot or pics with new parts&#8230;this is how it came fresh off the UPS truck.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hawg said:


> Looks like your bike has already got you by the snarlies. By that I mean, since it's hawging your bed, where do you sleep, on the floor in the doggie bed???


I don't need much space, there is enough room there for me to spoon her.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Brooks Cambium for the Krampus...........I love it!!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Complete build... All new parts.. 2014 Canfield Jedi


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a bunch of parts, just waiting on a frame.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffj said:


> I was going to say he sleeps 'clipped into her', but alas, he's running flats.
> 
> Even so, not many can say they've had a badger in the sack!


My wife get to say that every night.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Bought a new Kia Soul and wanted a lightweight rack with ground clearance.
My T2 was too heavy and no clearance.
Very light and easy for GF to use.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

lets see that kia soul in the car and bike kia thread^^


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

tylerw said:


> lets see that kia soul in the car and bike kia thread^^


Tonight I will post pics


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet rack 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Pivot Carbon Mach 429








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I test rode one just like that last summer. Great bike and awesome color. 


Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Worth it to upgrade the rims? They are OEM DTSWISS XR400. Weight around 1700 grams. I am 210 and ride mostly technical single track. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

New tires (going tubeless).


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

SDMTB'er said:


> Worth it to upgrade the rims? They are OEM DTSWISS XR400. Weight around 1700 grams. I am 210 and ride mostly technical single track.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If u want to go on the lighter side its not that big of a difference, so far ive seen the lightest is 1460grams maybe theres more lighter than that. But if u wanna go on more durable set id suggest go for it if the budget fits 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

New Camelbak Rouge and Giro Bravo gloves. Already move my spare tube, patch kit, multi tool, and minimal first aid stuff in. Glad it all fits.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

*FSA SL-K seatpost*

Just got in the mail today, FSA SL-K 31.6 350mm.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got away from my gel commuter seat and got a real, but Clyde worthy saddle.


Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just had a major AHA! moment. 
Thanks for posting this. 
Yes, perfect for organizing. You can see at a glance what's in there without having to root around in a bag. makes it harder to forget things like gloves, helmet or shoes!



Seventh-777 said:


> Just ordered this thing: Amazon.com: Rola 59001 M.O.V.E. Rigid-Base Trunk Organizer: Automotive
> *Looks perfect for muddy shoes/gloves, helmets, etc. *


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

A Kenda Kwicker 32mm tire for my cross bike and a pack of these, hope they last all summer.


----------



## dfwscotty (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea, I drank the Koolaid....really enjoying it with the nicer weather we are having.

Black is the fastest color, at least I hope so for being big and over 200 lbs. Now I'm doodling bike bike racks.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up another one of these for my other ride.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bought me a Forte Pisgah 29er tire for the front...only 30 bucks. The tire is light and performed well at Blanket's Creek today. Great performance for such a low price. Happy


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

New to me Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic 145mm Fork & Transition Revolution 28 Wheelset


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Crank Brothers Cobalt bars, SRAM lock-ons, Truvativ 60mm stem, and a new bottle holder.



Installed.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

MAVIC crossride 29s


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Shimano XT brakes front + back


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New Privateers after first ride today. Picked up at LBS yesterday. Didn't look at receipt until I got home and found that they sported me a 10% discount. Had to call them and thank them as it was totally a surprise.


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

*Young Blood.*

I customized my nephew's new whip!


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

New Ritchey WCS Carbon seat post and Swissstop brake pads for the front and a set for the rear!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Mmmmm.

First time in my life I went for it in one shot:

E29
Enve AM
Enve DH 800mm
XX1 Groupset
Cool Steertube Cap (I live in Santa Fe, NM)
CCDBA CS

Nirvana!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Rock rover said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> First time in my life I went for it in one shot:
> 
> ...


Wow. Its perfect.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New 34 tooth front ring.
XT Trail Clip pedals to replace my Broken XTR ones....


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> Wow. Its perfect.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


This...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauveur (Mar 17, 2014)

First bike purchase in years. Ghost SE 2970. Thanks MEC for the excellent service


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

FSA SLK flat bar for my kid


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

these are going on my new Goblin that will be here Wednesday

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

This is all I have seen of my Intense Tracer 275 so far


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Monster sized pictures. Perhaps do a size reduction first?


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Merida 1-Forty-Three-B.. 27.5" 140mm AM toy.. The wife said at lunch today "I don't mind if you get another bike.." so I knocked off work early and went to buy it before she changed her mind haha


----------



## joshcowin (Mar 18, 2014)

thats sick


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WarbyD said:


> View attachment 877839
> 
> 
> Merida 1-Forty-Three-B.. 27.5" 140mm AM toy.. The wife said at lunch today "I don't mind if you get another bike.." so I knocked off work early and went to buy it before she changed her mind haha


HAHA Been there done that...two weeks later she'll try and beeotch about it and "Hey you said ok last Tuesday ..Remember" LOL Damn WOMAN!! HA!
Congrats!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

snagged these for $9.98 each @ price point.

actual weight 690g.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> HAHA Been there done that...two weeks later she'll try and beeotch about it and "Hey you said ok last Tuesday ..Remember" LOL Damn WOMAN!! HA!
> Congrats!


Yup! Hence why I jumped at it and wasted no time lol... Taking her ( and the kids) away this weekend, we're getting a new puppy in two weeks and I'll buy her something shiny for her birthday in a couple weeks too so she comes out ahead and I can at least visit my nuts from time to time 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ditto*



JohnFL said:


> snagged these for $9.98 each @ price point.
> 
> actual weight 690g.


I just got mine via fed-x today! Let me know how you like them.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> I just got mine via fed-x today! Let me know how you like them.


Mine are the Vee 10. I rode them on tarmac last night , they roll fast , almost effortlessly. 
As far as size goes , the 2.10 is a smaller tire than my old 2.10 spec ground controls by a good bit. I like them so far ,I'll let some air out for the dirt.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sauveur said:


> First bike purchase in years. Ghost SE 2970. Thanks MEC for the excellent service


Do you mind saying what you paid for that bike - its truly beautiful !


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

1x10 time 
104bcd 34t narrow-wide 









Posted via mobile


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

About due for some proper mode of transportation!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Oops


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> New Privateers after first ride today. Picked up at LBS yesterday. Didn't look at receipt until I got home and found that they sported me a 10% discount. Had to call them and thank them as it was totally a surprise.


I have the same shoes but in white. Totally dig these shoes! A full season of riding so far and no issues!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

cycljunkie said:


> I have the same shoes but in white. Totally dig these shoes! A full season of riding so far and no issues!


Awesome! Good to know! I have been shopping these shoes for about 8 months or so. I have tried on everything and these just felt great out of the box.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I also wear a pair of Privateers for cross. Love em!


----------



## JasonC71 (Sep 24, 2013)

Was looking for a bike for the wife....SCORE!

For UNDER $1000...brand new.

Trek Cali SL WSD ( 2013 )

Reba fork
Alpha Gold frame (G2)
Deore drivetrain with SLX Shadow rear derailleur
Hydro brakes (Shimano)

And it fits like a glove. I couldn't believe I found a new Trek with those specs for under 1k. I do love closeouts...


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

ABI needle bearings to replace the standard DU bushings and spacers. Oh, and a






new shock.


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's my new commuter  took this the night I built it! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Deity Compounds


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Mavic En521 rim on a Nukeproof Generator hub (20mm axle)















Got this in readiness for the new fork I will soon be getting...


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

36T Race Face N/W chainring, Race Face bash, Loaded bolts, XT Shadow Plus, XT brakes!!! Oh and blue valve stems lol!!


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Some tires 

To go with some new wheels 

With a new Fork


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

CVrider said:


> Some tires
> 
> To go with some new wheels
> 
> With a new Fork


Sick!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

My new carbon rival wheels on my steel ss


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Got some new wheels, new tires, a new saddle, new rotors and went tubeless. Sweet!



















Wheelset was $230,rotors (Ashima airotor) were $25, saddle was $10.50, tires were $30. Pretty psyched for the weather to turn so I can get a good ride in.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> My new carbon rival wheels on my steel ss


You mean Roval, right?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Some hubs.


Crank and chain.


Rear derailleur. 


And the rest.,


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

$48 GoPro knockoff from Big W... even comes with handlebar and helmet mounts, and should work with most of the GoPro mounts/gorilla pod/etc.

If it turns out to be even slightly useful at this price, I'm stoked and will buy a couple more.. Testing it on my commute tomorrow!















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just picked this up for my wife. It is a 2012 Trek Lush SL. It was a bike shop rental and they told me since it was a women's bike it was hardly ever rented out. It only has one scuff on it and the rest of the bike looks new so I somewhat believe them.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

while i think it's ridiculous that this carbon bar is called the "Williams Cycling Ascend 29er" bar (no it's not 29 inches, which was my first thought, that would be ~740, this is 710), it is exactly what i want dimensionally, super light, and the price is right ($120 and amazon prime)... all of the above are going on my F29 carbon 3. crossing my fingers for sub 22 lbs!


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Kiwiplague said:


> Mavic En521 rim on a Nukeproof Generator hub (20mm axle)
> 
> View attachment 878819
> View attachment 878820
> ...


How much the set cost u if u dont mind me asking

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

fiream400 said:


> I just picked this up for my wife. It is a 2012 Trek Lush SL. It was a bike shop rental and they told me since it was a women's bike it was hardly ever rented out. It only has one scuff on it and the rest of the bike looks new so I somewhat believe them.


Very nice!!!

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Not a new thing,but...1996 Hard Rock*

Picked this up Friday,found it on CL 2 hours from home. The original owner's brother-in-law got it from him 4 years ago. All original (and surprisingly functional),right down to the brake pads and cables. A bit big for me (21" frame,I normally ride 18"ish),but rides fine on gravel for me so far


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

New pedals thanks to my rei dividend. 
View attachment 879637


----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

Cateye Enduro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Picked this up Friday,found it on CL 2 hours from home. The original owner's brother-in-law got it from him 4 years ago. All original (and surprisingly functional),right down to the brake pads and cables. A bit big for me (21" frame,I normally ride 18"ish),but rides fine on gravel for me so far


Nice find!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

My friend picked up a new pair of Eastons and after a few weeks of hounding him, he sold me his set of Sun Ringle Charger Experts. They needed to be trued, but I thought it would go with my bike well.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Osprey Raptor 10 just arrived!! First Hydro pack. Impressive for sure, every zipper works great, pockets everywere and a tool roll pouch on the bottom. Now I can get all that stuff off my bike.
Oh and "Thanks Wife!!" I told her I needed one to carry our 5year old daughters sandwich when we ride to the neighborhood park...she said ok and bought it LOL SWEEEEET 
Can't wait to try the "beer cooler" feature 
Burt








RIDE!!!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

heyyall said:


> New pedals thanks to my rei dividend.
> View attachment 879637


Hehe, I'll be posting exactly the same in a few weeks when I'll get my new 11mm thick platforms pedals, thanks to my TD Bank quarterly dividends


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

jhobert said:


> How much the set cost u if u dont mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Got it from CRC - in US$ they were $112.00, although I only got the front wheel. Couldn't get the hub adaptors for my current hub, so decided to just go and buy a whole new front wheel instead.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Sticker for my fork after the original got damaged in a crash. Thanks to Slik Graphics.






.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Got this on CL. Hoping it can be the perfect answer for a flat bar - more than a cx bike, less than a 29er - mixed terrain bike. 
Marin Muirwoods 29er
Will strip all original parts and equip with XTR (M950, M960), add carbon bars and my old 29er wheels.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Sticker for my fork after the original got damaged in a crash. Thanks to Slik Graphics.
> View attachment 880106
> .


I love their decals. They're so much thicker than the original Fox ones. The ones on my fork are from them as well.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Chromag Surface & Reverb. Made by Dekerf designed in Whistler. Quiver of 1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Rewarded myself last month and I was like  when santa UPS delivered it!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

UPS dropped this off last night

Azonic Jersey


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Rewarded myself last month and I was like  when santa UPS delivered it!
> 
> View attachment 880244


That is nice bike. I love BMCs. Is that a SpeedFox?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Picked up a new saddle this morning. Digging it so far!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Love mine!









Posted via mobile


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

FSA SL-K flat carbon handlebar.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Finally got the sweep and installed. 


Took her for a quick spin around the block a few times. I know that it would be hasty to make any conclusions from a few curb drops and humps, but right away, it feels more supple than the fox 34 it replaced, the seals are smooth, yet the fork doesnt wallow. 
I also got a cheap Monarch R, in the rarely found ML tune. My burner is now fox-free.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Just picked up this little guy...been too cold to ride it yet though


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one too, but haven't had a chance to ride it. It's super sexy though.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> I got one too, but haven't had a chance to ride it. It's super sexy though.


Needs to break in but it's already pretty comfy. The wide nose is definitely in the US column.

Posted via mobile


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Going completely rigid, ss, rest on it's way!!!


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Going to try to convert my CX to tubeless. Michelin Mud 2s on some old Mavic Reflex rims.


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally! The package has been waiting for me while I was out of town on business!

For my trail bike:
New 2.1 Maxxis Ignitors front and rear
Tubes as well till I can go tubeless

For my SS:
Saint flats 
KMC SS chain
20 and 16t cogs to try out

And a chain checker to add to my tool box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

My nee digital park scale getting put to work!

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

WTB Rocket V Saddle & Pro Gear Silicone Foam Grips for my son's bike... Had to cut the grips way down for his small hands...


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Splurged on my first set of custom built wheels. Kings on Flow EX's.










Hadn't planned on new cranks but the deals @ arts cyclery are just too good to pass up! RF Turbine










Lastly found a lightly used RS Revelation with the 51mm offset on fleabay. Once again didn't need it but it was too good a deal to pass up.










Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got my first aftermarket wheel set. Nothing exotic, but a big improvement over stock. Hope hubs laced up to arch-ex.









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Some new rims, hubs, and a X9 crankset with a Wolftooth 34t DM chainring


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

*Multi 19*


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My new forks - 2014 Marz 55CR's















Can't wait to get them fitted and give them a thrashing!

Also, many thanks to gvs_nz for giving me the heads up on these forks :thumbsup:


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

That marz looks bad-ass.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

How about a custom frame bag from Bedrock bags! 


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

honns said:


> That marz looks bad-ass.


Their even more bad-ass in real life :thumbsup:

I can't get over how orange the stanchions are! They make Fox's Kashima coating look positively dull in comparison.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the 55 going on?


----------



## mambarider9 (Mar 17, 2014)

awesome ride for the 1st time out:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

honns said:


> What is the 55 going on?


2011 Marin Mt Vision XM8.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert Wheelset Pair 26" 15mm 12 x 142 Disc Bike New | eBay
New wheelset for my Mount Vision! Basically stole them.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

New helmet, Kali Amara. Fits well, has bug guard screens for the front vents and a mounting point on the top for lights or a GoPro. My old helmet was 10-12 years old and was starting to hurt my forehead after about an hour of riding.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

A little paint....


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

moefosho said:


> Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert Wheelset Pair 26" 15mm 12 x 142 Disc Bike New | eBay
> New wheelset for my Mount Vision! Basically stole them.


I've been thinking of getting these but have heard only one wheel can be converted to standard 5mm QR. Do you know if both wheels can be converted to 5mm QR?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

bmwjnky said:


> I've been thinking of getting these but have heard only one wheel can be converted to standard 5mm QR. Do you know if both wheels can be converted to 5mm QR?


Im not sure. You might need to call Sun Ringle, and the hubs might have changed in the last few years.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

RF Turbine cranks/Bash and 32t NW ring


----------



## oakleyrossi (Apr 4, 2014)

new links arrived. Took about 30 minutes to put on. Now just need to wait for the snow to melt


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Going 1x10!

Race face half Nelson lock on grips
Race face 38T NW chasing ring
MRP G2 SL chain guide









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New Hydrapak - Cell Phone Case & new sunglasses - Viva Price Point:thumbsup:


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

For those occasions I find myself on the road after dark... Not bad for $5...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

New fork for the Yelli Screamy









New lid


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Raceface Evolve crankset with a 30t NW ring. Austin Machining bashguard with the media blasted finish.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

A new pair of Shimano SPD M122


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it when my friends get the upgrade itch.

Got this set for pennies.










Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Blakiexcharles said:


> Love it when my friends get the upgrade itch.
> 
> Got this set for pennies.
> 
> ...


What kind of bike is that setup for?


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*New cockpit bits*







AHHHHHHH! Wider bar (720mm) and shorter stem (60mm). I also added before and after pics.......Yes, the brake cables need cutting, just don't ever seem to get around to it....oh, the 8spd chain is for my wife's hybrid:thumbsup:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I'm ready to go bug hunting!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

For the shuttle run days


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Geek said:


> Now I'm ready to go bug hunting!


This thing looks great. And a lot like bug protection too, you should be all good to go!


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What kind of bike is that setup for?


It was for a Trek Remedy, but I got some travel spacers to bring it down.

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Ding - Ding - Ding



SPP


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Found this in the mailbox today....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Just got a pair of these


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Just got a pair of these


Coat them in something rust resistant. Both of my pairs rusted like crazy within weeks. They're awesome pedals though otherwise.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, seeing these in person does them no justice in the picture! Bad ass can't wait to throw on with my new xo1

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Joining the tubeless revolution.....








Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmakuc (Dec 5, 2012)

Brand new


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Went into LBS to stop my chain creaking... Was determined not to buy anything other than lube


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have those gloves in all black. I LOVE them. I need to get another pair or two since they are discontinued.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

They are?  Thanks mate... I will get myself another set ASAP as well


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Pretty certain they are. You can find them on ebay still but they aren't on the Troy Lee site anymore. Or at most online retailers. I bought mine several years ago.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Went into LBS to stop my chain creaking... Was determined not to buy anything other than lube


That worked well i see.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Avid Elixir 5


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

JCostello said:


> That worked well i see.


I should have known better.... It is impossible for me to "just buy one thing" in a shop full of goodies


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

TheJesusfreak said:


> I should have known better.... It is impossible for me to "just buy one thing" in a shop full of goodies


LOL, there are worse problems to have....gloves are nice i think i will get a pair....


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sea Otter booty:


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just some required maintenance tools.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

ZKK007 said:


> Just some required maintenance tools.
> 
> View attachment 884958
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Tool belt for work









And a bunch of gloves for dirty tune-ups









And a bottle of whiskey for the crew afterwork.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Parts for my 650b conversion:

Flow Ex 650b Wheels
Mavic Crosroam Tires
Enix 650b Forks

Oh, and some headset tools, starnut tools, cutting guide, etc.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I recently purchased a new wireless cyclo computer, the Topeak widescreen

Mounted on a Cannondale Lefty:


I got this nice stand for my bike:


And I just got the Serfas TSL1000+ light:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

kerryp said:


> Parts for my 650b conversion:
> 
> Flow Ex 650b Wheels
> Mavic Crosroam Tires
> ...


How is the rear tire clearance on the superlight. I am thinking of trying a 650b setup and would like to be able to find an inexpensive used frame and convert it. I see that people have great luck with these frames converting.

Posted via mobile


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Good so far. I have not rubbed anything yet, but I don't do a lot of ledge drops or anything either. Here are a couple pics with the front der still in there. It will be coming off in a week or two when I get my 42t/16t in and do my 1X10 conversion, which will free up more room.




@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice! How much travel is it f/r? Thanks for the pics btw. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Its stock travel of 100 on both end. I mainly do mild to moderate CX, so I kept it stock.


@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Goodies for my 9 speed to 10 speed conversion. Patiently awaiting my.order from ribble for shimano XT stuffs.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

kerryp said:


> Its stock travel of 100 on both end. I mainly do mild to moderate CX, so I kept it stock.
> 
> @CigarsNJeeps


Very cool



FastBanana said:


> Goodies for my 9 speed to 10 speed conversion. Patiently awaiting my.order from ribble for shimano XT stuffs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Banana, love my rf nw. 34?

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> Very cool
> 
> Banana, love my rf nw. 34?
> 
> Posted via mobile


Yep, 34-40 low on a 26er. Been running 30-34, itll be a welcome change, and get my top end back.

I had a wolftooth 30 before, Im interested to see of the RF is as good.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I run one on a shadow plus xt RD with no chain tensioning implementation. Never even really slaps much less comes loose! I love it. If you look closely and back pedal it looks very stable. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

TwoNin9r said:


> I run one on a shadow plus xt RD with no chain tensioning implementation. Never even really slaps much less comes loose! I love it. If you look closely and back pedal it looks very stable.
> 
> Posted via mobile


We will see, thats exactly what Im gonna run. I would like some chain retention, but my frame doesnt have the tabs for it.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

For my 26er single speed.


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

X7 Type 2 derailleur and teflon coated cable to compliment my 1x10!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Putting together my first SS


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up new fat tires for the fat bike. Had to go white, why not.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^ Awesome ghost bike 

11mm thick platforms from Xpédo for my XC bike, 250g for the pair, magnesium body and hollow cr-mo axles.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Today I bought RaceFace crank boots for my new custom build that I bought a few days ago.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

I like the look of this bottle cage far more than I should... Interested to see how i find sideload

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Smith Forefront in camo. Not my first color choice but my wife bought it for me so whatever.

Hopefully I get to run over an Ewok or two while wearing it! ^_^


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

bigkat273 said:


> Smith Forefront in camo. Not my first color choice but my wife bought it for me so whatever.
> 
> Hopefully I get to run over an Ewok or two while wearing it! ^_^


That helmet is sick. I'll take it if you don't like the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## QuikLikeABunny (Jan 20, 2011)

Streetking said:


>


Art...


----------



## Kyle978 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Got a new stem & installed it today. 50mm Easton Havoc.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Got a screaming deal on a new Kali Maraka helmet & some gloves










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

and a $50 wheelset thats older than i am...now i just need a drivetrain and seat!


----------



## kleinhead (Nov 3, 2008)

*New VooDoo*

Just received this in the mail today. Planning to put together a monster cross to do something different.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

Few upgrades for the 2013 Rift Zone CX8...

203mm/180mm 2-piece Formula disk brakes
50mm stem
20mm (shown) & 30mm (not shown) rise carbon handlebars
300mm carbon seat post
and 3 Gopro's!




























Thanks!


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

New hoops - 2014 Roval Control Carbons 
Crank - XT triple conversion to 2x10 
Custom Bashguard - BBG (red)
Seat - WTB Devo CroMo


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Bob Yak trailer and trekking group for my drop bar 29er


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Finishing the tubeless conversion.

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

New Brooks B17 for my hardtail.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

T-Mars dropper post...works simply & reliably... Not as slick or adjustable as a pneumatic unit, but for under $100 it is amazing


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bought those tires back in October 2012 expecting to be able to get the bike all build the next month, but finally got my first ride on them this weekend.

Maxxis Monorail 26x2.1 folding rear
Maxxis Rendez 26x2.1 wire front

They did very nicely in quite muddy trails, on snow and on rocks, roots and hardpack, with very little rolling resistance on the pavement.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Some fresh riding kicks. Snagged off Chainlove for like 48% off










Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## tietherope (Sep 10, 2013)

I've picked up quite a few things.














New shocks installed. 2013 Reba RLT


























Last piece which should be delivered today, DMR V8 Magnesium


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tietherope said:


> I've picked up quite a few things.
> View attachment 888073
> View attachment 888074
> 
> ...


That's some nice equipment you've got. What bike is it all going on?


----------



## tietherope (Sep 10, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That's some nice equipment you've got. What bike is it all going on?


Thanks. The equipment is quite the upgrade for this bike. It's a 2011 Jamis Durango 1 that I picked up last year on clearance. I rode it as is all last summer and loved it, but wanted something more this year. I'm not interested in larger wheels or full suspension so decided it was cheaper to get these upgrades than a new bike with similar components at $2500.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

beshannon said:


>


What are these going on? How much do you weigh and what type of riding do you do? I can't find enough reviews to justify the purchase yet (for my already 21lb f29) but it will drop my bike down possibly below 21 lbs. So I'm curious if they're stiff enough.

Posted via mobile


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> What are these going on? How much do you weigh and what type of riding do you do? I can't find enough reviews to justify the purchase yet (for my already 21lb f29) but it will drop my bike down possibly below 21 lbs. So I'm curious if they're stiff enough.
> 
> Posted via mobile


My new warranty replacement Specialized S-Works Epic frame, I am at 190 and ride mostly trails and xc type riding


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice. I'm 210 and the parks in Florida have some sections of deliberate jarring chunk to compensate for the lack of "mountains" 

Posted via mobile


----------



## YeA SpeciAlized (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally getting closer to finishing this Stumpy 29er build......

My latest purchases,


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I love looking at everyone's new stuff!!
Stoke!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Stem Ritchey short than a Giant*

Lenght 90 ( 20 less than a Giant stem ) and 1 1/5 steerer ( difficult to find it )


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

New to me frame and some odd needed bits...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked up some new rims. Don't worry, the front flat is now fixed.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jason81 said:


> Picked up some new rims. Don't worry, the front flat is now fixed.


I had the same bike in a 21" size, my 19yr old son has it now. 1st upgrade I had to do to mine was get rid of those Hayes brakes. For me they were terrible, but I'm also a Clyde. LOL. I really liked the bike a lot but being a hardtail it was killing my back.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> I had the same bike in a 21" size, my 19yr old son has it now. 1st upgrade I had to do to mine was get rid of those Hayes brakes. For me they were terrible, but I'm also a Clyde. LOL. I really liked the bike a lot but being a hardtail it was killing my back.
> 
> My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


I'm not a fan of the brakes either. But they do stop me. I like the hard tail, just gotta save up some cash for a FS bike.


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

tyh83 said:


> View attachment 885496
> 
> 
> Picked up new fat tires for the fat bike. Had to go white, why not.


That thing looks amazing!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I got some Deity Carbon 787mm Handlebars.

Has anyone ridden these - if so - thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I would like to know how you like the Deity's.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Bike&Fish said:


> I would like to know how you like the Deity's.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'll ride next week and let you know. Just riding around my neighborhood, I like them a lot, feel really solid.

I'll keep you posted after riding some real trails.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got rid of the useless chainring

Next will be a dropper post


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

"Impulse buy"

XX1 ... yummy!



SPP


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

These: 








For: 








Lousy picture. Don't worry, bike is much dirtier now :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

dejock said:


> These:
> View attachment 888772
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Bandit 26?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

keep on crashing, so I thought it was time to up my protection


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting build at Wrench Science as I type, 2013 Knolly Chilcotin in Team Orange, will post pics of mine when I pick it up.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*New bike*

Stumpjumper FSR S-Works 29er frame, Roval Control Trail SL 29 142+ wheels, Fox Talus and mostly SRAM XX stuff.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

JHart94949 said:


> Getting build at Wrench Science as I type, 2013 Knolly Chilcotin in Team Orange, will post pics of mine when I pick it up.


Please do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

A pair of Mavic Crossmax SLR wheels


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Are those 29? They look smaller but I'm dying to hear a review on the 29s. Can't really find much. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Are those 29? They look smaller but I'm dying to hear a review on the 29s. Can't really find much.
> 
> Posted via mobile


No 26" :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah well they're pretty regardless  

Posted via mobile


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Indeed, Bandit 26. Bought new in 2011. Got a new fork and drivetrain over the winter, breaking in the new wheels now. So far so good, and a little lighter than the wheels they replaced. The freehub is silent, which I'm still getting used to, compared to my DT 240s.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just got these Megasoft ergonomic grips:


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I also posted in superlight love but figured Id post here as well.*

I picked up a med 26in superlight frame they have for sale on the Santa Cruz website and built it up.
WTB frequency I23 TCS 650b xt hub & 15mm axle up front
WTB Vigilante team tcs 27.5x2.3
Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 120mm for 27.5
Chris King headset
Easton Haven 85mm stem
race face 685mm handlebar
32t raceface narrow wide
XTR shifter
xt brakes,160mm icetech rotors, crank, cassette, chain,pedals and rear derailleur 






































This bike is a blast to ride!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice looking ride CDK!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice build CDK!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't get it... What does a knife set have to do with mountain biking? 

I kid, I kid. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Multi-release, how did I live without you?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a few bit over the last week or so. Scored the carbon seat post from Pricepoint for $35 bucks. Along with the pedals, I dropped 1/2 lb!

I know the box of pedals is empty...forgot to snap a pick before I installed.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

new shoes and some matching gloves, my new 2014 trek factory racing kit is not in yet, but will be up next week!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Pic texted to me by manager of my lbs today... I'm dying to get home! 









Posted via mobile


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

RaceFace 32T bashguard
View attachment 889888


KMC X9SL chain
View attachment 889889


Ride7B jersey
View attachment 889890


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol! Want! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GD Turbo LP and new QR clamp.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

on a roll today... love it when toys just show up at work!

Spank Oozy stem
View attachment 889921

View attachment 889922


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing!










Posted via mobile


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

New OneUp 16t/42t, Raceface Single, and Austin Machine Bash Ring




@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

After debating Troy Lee, Smith & POC's, I went with the Giro Feature, half the price and looks sweet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Hub needed a service and figured I may as well make so changes whilst it was apart:

New Tools & Thru Axel by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

These arrived today  Mavic Tempo's 

And I also installed my Xpedo Ti pedals ))))))))


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*fork upgrade for the Reign*

Reign w/ a Vengeance!
View attachment 891471


View attachment 891472

Substantial beef compared to the original Floats... and much higher A2C, so we'll see how she rides.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Moving, shaking, selling old bikes and parts landed me this. New 2013 closeout. Super stoked! Now time for some parts switching.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

LCBooger said:


> After debating Troy Lee, Smith & POC's, I went with the Giro Feature, half the price and looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my feature. My buddy has the red one and it looks great.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

CHRISTMAS DAY! $190 shipped.





















So smooth! Sold the Hilo that came with my bike and that almost paid for the reverb.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

New Knolly Chilcotin


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

*2013 Specialized Epic S-Works*

The whole bike is my new purchase! I have new S-Works renegade and captain tires, ESI grips, matchmaker shifter brake mount, that will be installed before the first ride and will be changing the bar ASAP for something a little narrower for the tight Houston trails


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JHart94949 said:


> New Knolly Chilcotin


That's beautiful man!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

JHart94949 said:


> New Knolly Chilcotin


Sweet ride...love the color!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JHart94949 said:


> New Knolly Chilcotin


That is a great color combo with the Black/Orange.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Today I picked this up for my wife. 2013 Trek Superfly 100AL 29er full suspension.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Works Components 32t narrow/wide chainring... Bring on 1X :-D

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rear wheel and tire & pump*

Broke Giant stock wheel


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Pick these bad boys up fur the roady.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Woke up and ready to ride then this.









So I installed









And a different









Can't wait to test. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

New bike!


----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Spdu4ia said:


> New bike!


Very nice!!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Jason81 (Oct 8, 2012)

dhindo said:


> View attachment 892425
> 
> 
> View attachment 892426


Nice bike.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Jason81 said:


> Nice bike.


Thank You!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

New bits for my Salsa El Mariachi!!!

Stans arch laced to xt hubs
Schwalbe RaRas 29x2.4
Shimano slx 11-36 10 speed cassette


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my fork upgraded with a FIT cartridge and some other little tweaks so it matches the compliance of the rear now. Such a big difference.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

moefosho said:


> I love my feature. My buddy has the red one and it looks great.


I've love it so far after only a couple rides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got some lights so I can do the night rides. A Niterider 700 for the helmet, and a couple high lumen "Chinese style" lights for the handlebar.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rear Avids froze up on me with 4 miles to go, so time for some upgrades. Also added a guard to the single ring.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Bear with the technotard and my rotated pics.

Joined the 21st Century with Bluetooth heart rate, speed, and cadence running to Runtastic Mountain Bike Pro. If it works well, I will get another s&c sensor for the fs.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

XT 11-34 9 speed cassette


----------



## KrpaZG (May 14, 2014)

new chain,rear brake,new paintjob,new cassete,tires,rotor 180mm, new saddle etc...


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Snagged this 2009 SID race from fleabay for 170 bucks. Appears to have seen very little usage. Feels great and everything appears to be working fine so far.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been going crazy with bike upgrades recently. Fortunately for my wallet Im running out of things to upgrade. Fox Float CTD Kashima with the Boost Valve and Trail Adjust to go with a Evo link to boost rear travel to 150mm. Big upgrade from what the bike started with.


----------



## TheInfiniteRoller (May 12, 2014)

OK, so not as sexy as a new bike, a new fork, new disc brakes, a new frame, etc. but sometimes the little details make a difference. Plus, it's about all I can afford right now. :smallviolin: ODI Ruffians with gold clamps. I will be a better rider next time on the trail. I am sure of it. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Those grips look sweet!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteRoller (May 12, 2014)

Bike&Fish said:


> Those grips look sweet!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks man.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

TheInfiniteRoller said:


> OK, so not as sexy as a new bike, a new fork, new disc brakes, a new frame, etc. but sometimes the little details make a difference. Plus, it's about all I can afford right now. :smallviolin: ODI Ruffians with gold clamps. I will be a better rider next time on the trail. I am sure of it. :smilewinkgrin:


:thumbsup: those are some niiiiiceee lookin grips you got there man.....i like em.. lol..i'm going to try the ones you have next...

Just purchased Spank SPoon 762 ....wiiiiddddde little sucker...


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Trying out some Sensus grips.










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Although not a pic to showcase the new parts, I figured it would work.

Chris King Fun bolts (rear wheel hates them, as I have broken a spoke and a spoke nipple on back to back rides after installing the bolts)

Race Face NW 30 tooth.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I got some new Shoes... Excited to give them a try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

LCBooger said:


> I got some new Shoes... Excited to give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for these:


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

*回覆: Post a PIC of your latest purchase [bike related only]*

very nice and comfortable spd shoes


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

edit


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> I got some new Shoes... Excited to give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these and they fit so nice...have great traction and great adjustability.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Czar yo!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

bbbbking said:


> very nice and comfortable spd shoes


Those looks strangely like a pair of Salomon shoes I have. May have to check them out, would be perfect for commuting/wearing to work.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

mayonays said:


> Those looks strangely like a pair of Salomon shoes I have. May have to check them out, would be perfect for commuting/wearing to work.


I had those shoes until they broke. They are a great commuter, but wouldn't recommend for trail riding only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> I had those shoes until they broke. They are a great commuter, but wouldn't recommend for trail riding only.


I found them and most of the reviews mention the lacing system failing within a very short period of time. I wonder if I the replacement Salomon speedlace kit would work? I don't see why not, the eyelets seem to be the same or close enough in size.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I have these and they fit so nice...have great traction and great adjustability.


I rode them this morning and they were great. Excellent fit and comfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

mayonays said:


> I found them and most of the reviews mention the lacing system failing within a very short period of time. I wonder if I the replacement Salomon speedlace kit would work? I don't see why not, the eyelets seem to be the same or close enough in size.


That's exactly what happened, laces failed within 2 months. I ride a lot, but thought that was pretty poor.

I returned them to REI and they fortunately refunded me 100%. Soloman laces would possibly work, but I don't want to bother with laces anymore. I've gotta admit - the straps on my new shoes were amazing this morning - better fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just got a new saddle, a WTB Speed V:


And a new extender bar so I can mount my light:


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My new commuter:thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

New rack..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

My Bike FIT at ERO!!!!! Woo [email protected]#@#[email protected]#[email protected]
Home


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Got my XT Shadow+, XT Shifter, and new cable installed to finish off my 1X10 / 42t conversion




@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

melan47 said:


> Rear Avids froze up on me with 4 miles to go, so time for some upgrades. Also added a guard to the single ring.


You will the the XT Ice Techs


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

melan47 said:


> Rear Avids froze up on me with 4 miles to go, so time for some upgrades. Also added a guard to the single ring.


XTs are great brakes, but have a very different feel than the Avids. Enjoy them!


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up yesterday (with 70mm stem, 42t Oneup and 32t chainring).


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

steveh250 said:


> Picked up yesterday (with 70mm stem, 42t Oneup and 32t chainring).


Nice Altitude Rally!


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Picked up my rebuilt wheel from the shop for my 'cross bike. Came in at 980grams with cloth tape. Not the lightest but it should hold up to the rigors of 'cross racing under my 150-ish lbs. Just need to get some Stan's tape and valve for tubeless. Going to use a Kenda Kommando.

1996-vintage American Classic rear hub, 8speed, 32hole
14/15ga double butted spokes with brass nipples
WTB ChrisCross rim


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

New frame! My LBS/place of employment got a few old stock Felt frames, so I picked up an '08 Compulsion Team to replace my aging '07 Prophet. Gonna be built up over the next month! It'll be very nice having actual warranty coverage on my stuff for once!


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Got all this today. Really pumped to try out my 5.10s and the POCs.

Got the grips for my riser bars. Cant wait to take it!


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Panikk (May 13, 2014)

*Latest purchase*
















Slash 7, Avid Trail9, Renthal Fatbar and stem, SRAM X9 type2 shortcage, rebuilt to 1*10


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a $250 girt card for buying my bike + $50=


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Valve and rim tape for the above wheel.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New seatpost


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Trying some new rubber on the rear (that came out wrong)...


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Some light bicycle fatty 650s 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Perfect 










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Love it, haha



ACLakey said:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Sick Pro-Deal!!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> View attachment 895518
> 
> Sick Pro-Deal!!


I have the same shoes and helmet. You'll love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my second pair of Privateers. My other is black. The PD was just too good to pass up. The pic doesn't do the helmet justice...loving the color.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Is that a giro feature? Thing is sick!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> This is my second pair of Privateers. My other is black. The PD was just too good to pass up. The pic doesn't do the helmet justice...loving the color.


I ended up getting the orange Feature with camo straps, but that blue is so sweet! These are my first privateers. They're the best riding shoes I've ever had, they're so comfy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> Is that a giro feature? Thing is sick!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. It is so light too comparing to my Bell Super.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Yes. It is so light too comparing to my Bell Super.


Nice im using a poc helmet. Its nice but more suited for dirt jumping.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Vegard said:


>


Thats the exact seat ill be ordering soon!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Niner RDO stem and KS LEV


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone's allowed a little bling


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I got my new Lapierre Zesty 527 and new Thule bike rack


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

Red Bling And other components for my NiNer build!!!


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Xpedo pedals failed so got these


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Pimped her out today

Carbon 650, 2x10, talas




























Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nah


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

And what's even more priceless is that these little super weak guys that need a five pound bike have to wait until they get home and post "so call insults" from the safety of their twin bed. that is priceless. I agree. If you don't like something its probably not for you DB.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

Steineken said:


> Think i am done for a while! Pedals and stem, bike is in fun mode race mode will be longer syem clips and a carbon post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


Wow nice pedals and color combo with the SC frame. It's like seeing a hot chick wearing the perfect heels lol.. Mmm looking good... Nice set up. What pedals are those?

@nate... Oh man I'm totally jealous I love those 5-10 but dam their $$ 
I just got these in these today for $27 skate shoes. Super stiff sole and rounded pins fit nicely into grooves.

LOL ya Bamm, it's the bug man. Looks like it still gnawing away at me.


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is this f- ing face book now, who let the winners in. sh_ !


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

He this is priceless too ...Whats with 1972 refrigerator and oven stop wasting money on used bikes and fix that kitchen lol...


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

BamVanJam11 said:


> Man you little guys better hit the gym or eat some WHEATIES or something, Yes
> ' I like my wheel I picked them out after looking around and believe it or (not they are not too heavy, Promise. I can lift my bike with two fingers. so hit the gym !


Its all fun and games til you need to true them. And I aint no.bird chested roadie.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven1three (Sep 1, 2013)

Picked up some new pedals and five ten freeriders. Loving the combo. I feel almost as efficient as with clipless but am much more confident knowing I can bail when I want to.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Wedding gift (though the wedding isn't for 9 months, she couldn't wait)

Posted via mobile


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet ride!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you sir. The bike is pretty nice too, don't ya think?! Lol she now has the nicest bike in the house... ~_~

Posted via mobile


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Wedding gift (though the wedding isn't for 9 months, she couldn't wait)
> 
> Posted via mobile


judging by the florida plates and the parking lot, it looks like you got the bike at Mack Cycle. 
thats where i got my bike too 
::high five::


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I bought a new Scott Forefront helmet for 20% off at Backcountry. I've been using the Bell Super since December and I actually HATE it. It doesn't fit well, squeezes in the worst spots when tightened and is HOOOOTTTTT as Hell!!!!!!:madmax: This thing is so light and comfy that I forgot it was on my head, and ventilation like no other helmet that I've tried since 1993.:thumbsup:

























Went to the shortest stem I could find for 31.8 bars, 30mm Syntace. OOOH SO SWEET! Enough of this road bike long stem BS, back to MX style set up. Feels great and works perfectly!


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Hope Tech 3 E4 for my Transition Covert 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

New WTB saddle and new to me Thudbuster.


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

New WTB saddle and new to me Thudbuster seatpost = a signifigant improvement in comfort here in central TX.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Got this for $3600 out the door :thumbsup:


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Brand new paintjob









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New Seatpost for my Epic. Lighter than stock, but mainly upgraded for better comfort.


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got my forst ride in with my new 5-10 shoes today. Simply amazing.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

cfanto said:


> ...Ride7B jersey
> View attachment 889890


lolz, I can't believe that actually exists. amazing


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Superleo said:


> judging by the florida plates and the parking lot, it looks like you got the bike at Mack Cycle.
> thats where i got my bike too
> ::high five::


Bike America in sunrise 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

29er e*thirteen wheelset



















Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

New Straggler frame and fork, Stan's Crest hoops (peeled 70% of the stickers off that's why they look more stealthy) Brooks saddle and BB7 brakes.

Pulled everything else, including the Campy stuff, off my Cross Check (mix of Chorus and Record) and swung it over. Only issue was how I was going to get Campagnolo stuff to work with disc hubs. 

To solve that, I bought a conversion cassette (Shimano/Campy) and slapped it on an old XT hub and it's absolutely perfect.

I'm pretty pumped. I hope the Straggler is HALF the bike the Cross Check was. That was a damn good bike indeed.


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

I got the rest of the parts for my final round of upgrades:


----------



## Gcarve (May 18, 2014)

Just bought a Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, and the Yakima rack. This pic was taken on the way to introduce the bike to dirt for the first time.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

UtherLazarus said:


> I got the rest of the parts for my final round of upgrades:
> 
> View attachment 898833
> 
> ...


What brakes did you get?


----------



## Seven1three (Sep 1, 2013)

Ska said:


> New Straggler frame and fork, Stan's Crest hoops (peeled 70% of the stickers off that's why they look more stealthy) Brooks saddle and BB7 brakes.
> 
> Pulled everything else, including the Campy stuff, off my Cross Check (mix of Chorus and Record) and swung it over. Only issue was how I was going to get Campagnolo stuff to work with disc hubs.
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome bike!!! I want one!


----------



## UtherLazarus (Jul 15, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What brakes did you get?


Haha, I just noticed it's hard to tell because of the marking on the box and the picture being so small. They are Avid BB7's... I like mechanical brakes


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

UtherLazarus said:


> Haha, I just noticed it's hard to tell because of the marking on the box and the picture being so small. They are Avid BB7's... I like mechanical brakes


Mechanical brakes are simple and easy to maintain.
The BB7s are the best in that category.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

My latest acquisition...


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

2014 F29 Team
XX1, ENVE XC wheels
8.5kg/18.7lbs (so im told)


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

My humble contribution to this thread. New XC tires, i wanted something more pavement friendly than my NobbyNic/Racing Ralph combo...

So i went with RaceKing Racesport... Pretty much the best XC tires from Continental


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

BEEB said:


> My humble contribution to this thread. New XC tires, i wanted something more pavement friendly than my NobbyNic/Racing Ralph combo...
> 
> So i went with RaceKing Racesport... Pretty much the best XC tires from Continental


I like the Race King I just put on my HT.. They run very narrow though!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

For my son


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Error


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Error


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Gordon Shumway said:


> I like the Race King I just put on my HT.. They run very narrow though!


I do agree. Mine are 2.2 but they look skinny as hell. Just put them on my wheels. Testing tomorrow


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

DiRt DeViL said:


> For my son


Planning on using them with IceTech discs ? Any reasons why you went with SLX and not XTs ? I was on the same boat and the difference between SLX with icetech pads and XTs with the same pads was like.. 20-25USD (euro equivalent as i am european)


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

This is an evil topic..bad..bad..bad..my eyes are burning!!


----------



## sixteenornumber (Jul 11, 2012)

BEEB said:


> I do agree. Mine are 2.2 but they look skinny as hell. Just put them on my wheels. Testing tomorrow


if i remember correctly, the 2.2s are the same width as the 2.0 but the diameter of the tire is increased giving more air volume.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

sixteenornumber said:


> if i remember correctly, the 2.2s are the same width as the 2.0 but the diameter of the tire is increased giving more air volume.


Yeah, they work great on my HT for racing. I put a mountain king up front and racing king on the rear, both 2.2. They grab on pretty well in the loose turns that I ride.

I just got a whole bunch of goodies for my bday from my wife, she's awesome!

SRAM bag for my gear
Socks with cheeseburgers and sharks on them
Fox shorts
A new Nobby Nic for my FS trail bike
TLD gloves


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Thought it was about time I gave this wide handlebar thing a try. Feels good riding up and down the driveway, now if only I could shake this cold so I can go ride properly!


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Picked up one of these tonight. Hopefully it will be here next week sometime. Its my first stand so will be great


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

hells yeah! loved it after i went wide n'short (720 am bar and 60mm stem)......... oh yeah, picked up a fox flux helmet! sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Carbon Haven post. Love a prodeal!!


----------



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

Picked this up today:



In less than a mile ride home from the LBS, I _knew_ this was a smart purchase and light-years better than the Giant Talon 29er 1 I've been riding for the past year.

Looking forward to enjoying it on the trails.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Bike America in sunrise
> 
> Posted via mobile


:/
Close


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

KR65 said:


> Picked this up today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the El Mariachi.
That is one of my favourite bikes.


----------



## Stumpy.arg (Feb 10, 2009)

*I want to make the same change...!!!*



SDKmann said:


> I've been going crazy with bike upgrades recently. Fortunately for my wallet Im running out of things to upgrade. Fox Float CTD Kashima with the Boost Valve and Trail Adjust to go with a Evo link to boost rear travel to 150mm. Big upgrade from what the bike started with.


Hi SDKmann..!! I found the picture of your bike with the new Fox Float CTD, and I think "this guy have a solution for my problem"...
I want to make the same change in my Stumpy FSR 29 Elite. I wish to remove the brian and I want to install a new Fox Float CTD, but the shock link is a big problem. Where do you buy the Evo link to your bike? 
Or the Evo link came with the shock?
Please, tell me how could i make the same change.

Thanks and rgds.
Andres


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Bars and Stem

Renthal DUO 50mm
Deity Comp DC31 Carbon 787mm


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Easton xc70, on one stem, race face race ring with bash guard.









Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Upgrade(s) to the DH bike, decided to treat myself after 200 days deployed.

'15 Fox 40 Air
Easton Havoc Carbon 800mm & 35mm Stem Combo
RCS Ti Spring
Straitline Pedals

Now to wait on the resort to open here in Alaska. Long winters suck!


----------



## Seven1three (Sep 1, 2013)

New pedals for the HT :thumbsup:


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just put on a mudguard up front...made it myself using a template and an 88cent plastic binder from walmart. You can find the template at bike198.com.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Picked me up some XT brakes/rotors to replace the Avids on my SC. 

I also picked up a new handlebar mount/back cover for my Gopro from Austin Machining.




@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

My new steed..thank you Craigslist..aka Stealth Bomber..


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Niner Jet 9 frame with extra parts that were laying around.... This thing looks SHARP!




























Stable mates.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^Nice! I love my RIP9, the CVA suspension is amazing..


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

I went 1x10 by installing a Raceface NW chainring and Oneup sprocket this morning. Love it so far.

Oh and put a King Cage on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

*Father's Day !! got to choose what I wanted*


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Love it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ordered Friday, arrived and built today. Glad I finally have an awesome LBS in my area....


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I strongly suggest removing the volume reducer in the lower air chamber unless you like an extremely progressive spring. At 210 lbs without gear I couldn't get the fork to use all its travel without like 50% sag. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Mar 26, 2012)

2011 Tomac Automatic 120. Nice little score off Craigslist. Had an old rocky Mountain but the frame was a large. Being 6'3" I looked funny. Love the new tomac










Old bike










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

Bought my wife her first real mountain bike. She's been riding my sons 29er around more and more so it was time to get her something.

2014 Trek X-caliber 9


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice bike! May I ask what you paid?

My new dropper post (KS 272r)









I'm addicted to it already..


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New Kona Process 153. Picked it up in Moab on the way to Breckenridge. Here for a week. Riding cross country on my Salsa and playing with the new Kona.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

It's coming together from parts laying around.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Renthal bar and stem


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

New GoPro mount from Austin Machining. Includes new aluminum back cover and handlebar mount.


@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Got this Monday....









These today....


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

kerryp said:


> New GoPro mount from Austin Machining. Includes new aluminum back cover and handlebar [email protected]


That looks neat. Can you provide more details and pictures?

Tim


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Picked this up last Saturday AM
Focus SAM 1.0


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Wombat said:


> That looks neat. Can you provide more details and pictures?
> 
> Tim


Go to www.austinmachining.com and the individual parts are on there. They consist of the aluminum back door and the handlebar mount. Let me know what pic you need and I will try to get it for you. I 'll snap a pic of just the mount and door mounted when I get home.

@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Wombat said:


> That looks neat. Can you provide more details and pictures?
> 
> Tim


Here is a shot with just the cover and mount

@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I built this for a buddy who is out of town visiting family, I pick him up from the airport tomorrow then it's straight to the trails. The bike pedals and climbs amazing well...dare I say better than my Trance X0 29er.



















Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Deity Decoy LT Pedals 350grams $100


----------



## Seven1three (Sep 1, 2013)

New wheels (I9/KOM)for the Honzo came in on Wednesday


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

kerryp said:


> Here is a shot with just the cover and mount
> @CigarsNJeeps


Thanks. Just what I was looking for.

Tim


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Won this table at the Tour de SRAM charity event last night benefiting World Bicycle Relief and Tour de Cure. It is made from a Zipp carbon tubular disc wheel.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

kerryp said:


> New GoPro mount from Austin Machining. Includes new aluminum back cover and handlebar mount.
> 
> @CigarsNJeeps


Love that!

Posted via mobile


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, THAT is cool!



NateHawk said:


> Won this table at the Tour de SRAM charity event last night benefiting World Bicycle Relief and Tour de Cure. It is made from a Zipp carbon tubular disc wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

CK BB


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Won this table at the Tour de SRAM charity event last night benefiting World Bicycle Relief and Tour de Cure. It is made from a Zipp carbon tubular disc wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool table!

@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

On one inbred 26 steel mtb frame. I have enough old parts lying around due the upgraditis disease that I might as well put together on more bike. Its just the right thing to do isnt it?


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*After a 7 month backorder...*


----------



## ParrotHead87 (Feb 14, 2013)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Picked this up last Saturday AM
> Focus SAM 1.0


Awesome looking bike


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Ashima rotors for my MT8:










[I run in one at a time so I atleast have one fully functioning brake at all times  ]


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought a WTB i25 Rim, Bitex Hub, Sapim Force spokes & nipps then taught myself how to lace up a wheel..mostly here in the Wheels & Tires fourm, thanks all in there and watching videos =















Next Up = Rear Bitex 6pawl


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Seasucker mini-bomber


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

SLX 180mm Rotor Ugrade, from 160mm


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

N79 said:


> SLX 180mm Rotor Ugrade, from 160mm


FORST and BEST upgrade I ever made  both front and rear...Boom!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New kicks


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Screen shot:









Who can say no to a $35 carbon seat post?


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

alphajaguars said:


> Screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wish that came in 27.2mm stupid Trek


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

2014 Devinci Troy Carbon XP


----------



## 4Christ32 (Jun 21, 2014)

*2014 Zaskar Elite*









Mine is a small, so it won't have the triple triangle...but you get the point. It's my first "real" mountain bike since the used Pro-Flex I had back in the day so I'm very excited!

I will post a pic of mine once it comes in. Love the colors on this :thumbsup:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

alphajaguars said:


> Screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked one up a couple months back. It's a nice post!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I picked one up a couple months back. It's a nice post!


Dropped right at 100g, and it feels stiffer yet more compliant than the alu one it replaced. I hope to get out for a real ride today.

It also might have fixed that creak I have been chasing for a couple months, too. Funny because I had disassembled and lubed everything on the alu post, but if it has, even more hells yeah!!!


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got my new FSA "The Pig" headset in the mail today. First time the headset has been swapped out on my bike. It's a 2006, but I've only had it since 2012. Better late than never.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

View attachment 905184










29" x 2.5" DHF
MTX 33
Brass nips
DT Alpine III
Kick Ass 15T
Hadley SS

Strong--Expensive--Lightweight

Guess which two...


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Got this lot for about $150AUD delivered. Covers me on the rubber side for my new bike build as well as my Fuel EX for the next year or so. All in EXO protection and TR beads, the Ikons are 2.35's with a 3C Max Speed compound.


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

mestapho said:


> New kicks


Ugh. I want these so bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

New pack, kinda wish I'd gone for a 14 and not the 10 though.


Pack by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

capsisking said:


> Ugh. I want these so bad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most comfortable shoes I've worn. previously have had Shimano M087, Sidi Dominators, and Giro Codes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

26" 380gr hookless and undrilled carbon rim warranty replacement from Light-Bicycle. Thanking for the great customer service !


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some RADNESS to make my 42t 1x10 set ups more rad:thumbsup:


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

No excuses for hike-a-bike anymore!


----------



## xeasternskies (Jun 25, 2014)

fathomer said:


> New pack, kinda wish I'd gone for a 14 and not the 10 though.
> 
> 
> Pack by SamDexter, on Flickr


I just got that from performancebike on sale last week, pretty good pack so far.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just finished installing this weeks haul.
Can't wait till tomorrow's ride.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Zaf said:


> Got this lot for about $150AUD delivered. Covers me on the rubber side for my new bike build as well as my Fuel EX for the next year or so. All in EXO protection and TR beads, the Ikons are 2.35's with a 3C Max Speed compound.


Wow! Where'd you find this deal?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

For my son's braking pleasure


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lamin-X Frame Guard on the down tube and top tube


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

N79 said:


> Lamin-X Frame Guard on the down tube and top tube


I need some of that in my life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Wheel Frame - size 19', weight 1760g. I'm building my first 29-er


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

*it goes to 11!*

:d


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Got myself one of those pike things.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Here's Mine...*

I just picked this up off of Ebay and it arrived yesterday. It's almost too pretty to build, but I've always wanted one for my next SS. I believe I should easily be able to build it in the low 19 lb. range.

It's 2001 which was the last year as I understand it. It's never been built and is absolutely flawless. It came with the original Schwinn ICBM headset new in the package.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

1x11 drivetrain upgrade from a 2x. RaceFace Next SL with SRAM XO1 components. Took almost 1.5lbs off the bike. So far so good.


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Suspension upgrade, dbair CS and pike.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^ That's a nice bike!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

FujNoob said:


> 1x11 drivetrain upgrade from a 2x. RaceFace Next SL with SRAM XO1 components. Took almost 1.5lbs off the bike. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 907205


I have the same setup and love it! When I ride my 2X10 HT bike I sometimes forget how to shift properly. :lol:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

...


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

sroc3 said:


> FIRST and BEST upgrade I ever made  both front and rear...Boom!


Upgraded the rear brake rotor to a 160mm SLX rotor to match the 180 front and I can say my bike stops violently with the m446 calipers. Couldn't imagine wanting or needing more brakes. Just would like reach adjustable levers.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Climbing Gears


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

My new FF Bell Transfer 9


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

New bike!!! 

Rocky Mountain altitude 750msl


----------



## Nitr0 (Jun 7, 2013)

topeak bag


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

For the wife.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up Lezyne shock pump and carbon compact hand pump for my new Camelbak.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

I made it myself.


----------



## ddonnelly (Jun 12, 2014)

OK









Newest addition planet x rad


----------



## ddonnelly (Jun 12, 2014)

ddonnelly said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

New tires for my commuter...


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

New elbow and knee pads! Lightweight, flexible and the gel hardens on impact!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got my hands on some FATTIES, Roval type.:thumbsup:

Find the details here:https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/roval-traverse-sl-fatties-922275.html#post11326562


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Always stress about tightening frame pivot hardware too much and cracking the carbon frame, so brought one of these home yesterday.


----------



## IrieOutdoors (Jul 9, 2014)

A Canadian made YNOT Saddle Roll...

YNOT Saddle Roll - IrieOutdoors

I don't think I have enough posts yet to put up a picture


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

New bike, dropper, fork and gearing. Just sitting at home waiting for me to get there friday. Argh! The anticipation!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Love the Revelation!


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sigh... Wish I would have waited a year to buy a revelation to get the sweet black stanchions.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigkat273 said:


> Sigh... Wish I would have waited a year to buy a revelation to get the sweet black stanchions.


Same  got the last model without the black.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Got my hands on some FATTIES, Roval type.:thumbsup:
> 
> Find the details here:https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/roval-traverse-sl-fatties-922275.html#post11326562


Roval makes some great wheels. I have them on a several bikes.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Pivot LES 27.5*

New frame.


----------



## Bertran (Jul 9, 2014)

*2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er*

First new bike in 13 years. Rest in peace 2001 Gary Fisher Sugar3, you were a great bike.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's mine. Had it about three weeks now.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Beefy










This is part of my on-one 45650b build.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

Couldn't wait until you got home for the big announcement? How do we know you actually bought those?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol the top picture is from home. The other parts are still at the lbs (best friend is the manager, so I go hang at the shop and do my builds there).


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Just realized my post was missing a picture for context. Should make more sense now


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

Few upgrades to the Marin. Going Tubeless too!







[a






ttach=config]910901[/attach]


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Main pivot bolt...exciting huh.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

New brakes for the DH bike and some more parts for the new build--Canfield Balance


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

this happened:








INDUSTRY NINE was rad and sent this to me for a very small fee:








Please note: this is a 7 year old SS wheelset...something had to give at some point


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Built my first set of wheels for my CX bike today. Stans rims on DT hubs. Just need to get some 21mm rim tape to go tubeless.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New 2015 36:


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Picked up a Yeti SB-75 and am loving it!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Raceface Aeffect Pedals. These things are awesome!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Pair of sunnies while holidaying in ltaly (pic not taken in ltaly)


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally decided to buy a light. Hoping to get in on a couple night rides soon.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

hey_poolboy said:


> Finally decided to buy a light. Hoping to get in on a couple night rides soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Nice!

Nightriding is awesome. I need to get out there and do it more.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Couple of Nobby Nics, HR II's aren't the best uphill tires.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New Chain-Ring and 1 X conversion. So far so good but I will miss my bail-out gear until I'm used to it.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

42 tooth one up makes a nice bailout for 1x.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*today new Helmet Scott*

From Mars ?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

trmn8er said:


> New Chain-Ring and 1 X conversion. So far so good but I will miss my bail-out gear until I'm used to it.


Nice... any reason you chose the RaceFace over a direct the mount Wolftooth chainring (other than cost)? The reason I ask is that I'm thinking of doing the 1x conversion on my Epic and SJ.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope. I had used the Raceface ring before and was quite happy so no need to look elsewhere when as you mentioned the price was fair and met all my needs.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I will say I'm considering a 42t mod on the cassette if I hear from others that the RD will handle it with grace. If glitchy, I will pass. A 42t rear bailout gear would be nice!!!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

trmn8er said:


> Nope. I had used the Raceface ring before and was quite happy so no need to look elsewhere when as you mentioned the price was fair and met all my needs.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I got a new Spin Doctor Pro bicycle wokstand. It was on sale plus another $25 off coupon. It cost me just under $145.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Well this looks promising...


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New shorts, FF Bell Transfer 9, Fox Launch Elbow and Knee pads :thumbsup:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

New fork:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

BXCc said:


> Well this looks promising...


Whats that going on?!


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Whats that going on?!


SC 5010. Still waiting for the bike to arrive.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

slight upgrade from my crappy recon


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

picked this up for $3 at a garage sale......cleaned it up, aired up the tires and posted it on craigslist for $30.......


----------



## AlpacaAndy (Aug 4, 2014)

First post but been lurking for some time 

Just received this the other day. A Dartmoor Primal frame size Large (18").


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked this up for less than 40 bucks at the REI Garage sale.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Whats that going on?!


This


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

2014 Remedy 8 27.5 - stoked to be back on the trails again!


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I got a new Spin Doctor Pro bicycle wokstand. It was on sale plus another $25 off coupon. It cost me just under $145.


thats what I neeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Goatkeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

White Industries ENO freewheel. It's like I'm being chased by dogs that shoot bees out of their mouths.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, so it's not a MTB, but it is bike related and will help with my pedaling endurance. The Chinese carbon road bike frame I ordered shipped on Monday, and here's a few of the pics that they sent me. I had them give it custom paint and decals of my own design (anyone care to guess it's inspiration?):























HTFU Technology; the only system guaranteed to make you a stronger rider.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New meats...


----------



## AlpacaAndy (Aug 4, 2014)

Got a few things today:

Shimano wh-m788 XT wheelset
RockShox Sektor Gold RL solo air 150mm
SLX 11-36 cassette
SLX chain
Zee crank 36t 175mm
Zee RD
Schwalbe NN 2.4
Schwalbe RR 2.25
Grease and some tubes


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolftooth 42t cog, OneUp RAD cage, Ultegra 16t cog


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

What does the cage do?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Fromthe site

The RAD cage is a replacement outer cage for Shimano GS (medium cage) clutch rear derailleurs, that dramatically improves shifting performance of any extended range Shimano 10x drivetrain.



RAD Design

The key feature of the OneUp RAD (Radial Appositioned Derailleur) cage is that we’ve moved the upper pulley wheel rearward of the cage pivot to optimize the derailleur for larger sprockets. Now as the derailleur moves into larger sprockets the top pulley wheel automatically moves away to adjust the chain gap, no longer relying on just B-Screw.

The RAD cage is a 1x10 11-40/42 specific product only for Med cage derailleurs . Long cage (SGS) derailleurs are only needed for 2x drivetrains. Shorter derailleurs are preferred for 1x10 systems as they’re lower profile so less vulnerable to damage on the trail and they allow you to run a shorter chain which improves chain retention. 



RAD Benefits

Dramatically improves shifting performance for Shimano GS (medium cage) Shadow+ clutch rear derailleurs
Tuning your derailleur to achieve perfect shifting with an 11-42 is now much easier
Requires Stock B-Screw adjustment (No more removing washers or reversing B-Screws)
Improves chain wrap and extends cassette life
Installs in under 15 minutes – checkout the install video for full details


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Fromthe site
> 
> The RAD cage is a replacement outer cage for Shimano GS (medium cage) clutch rear derailleurs, that dramatically improves shifting performance of any extended range Shimano 10x drivetrain.
> 
> ...


Is this item worth it on my shimano xt 2x10 setup on my 2014 crave pro? Will it improve shifting "dramatically" if I don't change any of the gears out and just put this on?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

AE Beej said:


> Is this item worth it on my shimano xt 2x10 setup on my 2014 crave pro? Will it improve shifting "dramatically" if I don't change any of the gears out and just put this on?


Nope. This is designed to work with extended range cassettes, 40-42 tooth cogs. 
It makes it so you don't have to use B limit screws at their limits and mess with the shifting performance of the RD.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I will have to get one for my setup for sure then.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Full face helmet and goggles in preparation for our move to Utah.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

My first singlespeed. Used Marlin SS. Hardly used. Needs some overhaul but it looks pretty good after a bath. I'll start tearing her down this weekend.


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

A pair of Sweet Protection Frantic shorts for the OffroadFinnmark 300km race. I will never get them clean again.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

2015 Motobecane 6by6. Reverb, wtb volt saddle, and 60mm stem.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

This is the best thing ever. Nice score man.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's my latest score.

My new bike with pro Atherton low riser handlebar and ODI vans locking grips.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

10 days ago. Killer deal on a left-over 2013 carbon Focus Raven 29r. Will be the bases for the next race bike. 



Swapped the saddle, installed some 4ti Eggs, Ritchey WCS foam grips, sprinkling of ti and alum bolts here and there, moto style front brake setup..and a way we go. 


New race wheels came in a couple days ago. Stans Crest, setup tubeless, no rimstrips, Conti RaceKing 2.2s(oem tires are 2.2 RaceKings also. albeit wire bead), Hope floating 180/160 rotors, bolt-on steel axles. 

Immediately went back to the stock Magura rotors after finding the measurably thicker front 180 Hope rotor rub'd badly, hitting both the mount and caliper. Didn't break my heart since the front Hope rotor was actually heavier then the oem Magura(only by 10gms tho) rotor. Oh well.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Went in to get my Trek Wahoo frame checked to see if they'd warrant the break, ended up picking up a 2014 Santa Cruz Tallboy. I rode 8 different bikes, this was the only one that really felt amazing.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## WPatch (Jul 25, 2014)

Brand new RockShox Reba RL for my 2012 Trek Mamba! Oooo they're so nice... Great change from my XC32 coils!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just ordered this should be here in OCT









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Andrew8404 said:


> Just ordered this should be here in OCT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is absolutely stunning


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> That thing is absolutely stunning


I completely agree. When I saw it I knew she was the one ha ha. Hopefully she rides as good as she looks!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Not exactly a purchase, but I traded a bike I purchased for it. 









2010 Stumpy FSR Comp.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

STOP!! New Stainless
Shimano SLX 180








To go with mynew wheelset built by me








WTB Freq i25 w/Bitex Hubs (54POE) and Sapim Force spokes/brass nips - black

Tomorrow is my first singletrack in 3mos after eating Trail Taco w/extra dirt!!
RIDE!!!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

For my 29er single speed

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

RC xc32 solo air for my marlin 29er

Sent from my Venue 11 Pro 5130 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonBiker (Aug 13, 2014)

My new 2014 Giant Trance 3.


----------



## AlpacaAndy (Aug 4, 2014)

Everything I bought in the last two weeks


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

dat white tho!

still have my surly Nates, but trying these out as a knobby tire with a bit less rolling resistance. Price was right


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

One up


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

2013 Transition Covert 29


















This is one FUN bike

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Was searching the web for just a spacer kit but this one included a nice wide-base sprocket and still pretty cheap. ($ 25 @ bikedomeworks @ the 'bay)


----------



## briansjennings91 (Aug 17, 2014)

My true loves. It's a 2013 (I believe) Specialized Rockhopper (I think) hardtail 26x2.0 Hardrock'r tyres, they've been an absolute dream, no punctures since I've gotten them a year ago. Brand new rim on the front, literally a day with a day of useage already. New seat came in last week, love it. On my 3rd derailleur I believe. Bike has been getting mountain useage for a year, when I first started mountain biking, loving life here in the mountains of North Carolina. Anyone who lives in the area, you'll see me a lot in Pisgah and Dupont Forest on the weekends.


----------



## BamVanJam11 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Latest purchases :New Raceface Atlas 35mm Stem and mid riser bars*













New Raceface Atlas 35mm Stem and mid riser bars


----------



## omalley72 (Jun 7, 2012)

what wheels do you have on your bike?^^^


----------



## Clbryant1981 (Aug 6, 2014)

My wife, oldest daughter, and myself are just getting into riding. Specialized Myka for my wife (she will not do anything too hardcore for a bit), Hotrock for my daughter, and rockhopper 29 for me. I wanted a rockhopper that had a different front fork on it, but for the 3 of us to get bikes I chose this one. Still a good bike for a beginner I think.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

bb7


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Clbryant1981 said:


> My wife, oldest daughter, and myself are just getting into riding. Specialized Myka for my wife (she will not do anything too hardcore for a bit), Hotrock for my daughter, and rockhopper 29 for me. I wanted a rockhopper that had a different front fork on it, but for the 3 of us to get bikes I chose this one. Still a good bike for a beginner I think.
> 
> View attachment 916658


It looks like your LBS sells Specialized...


----------



## Clbryant1981 (Aug 6, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It looks like your LBS sells Specialized...


Among others yes.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Not bran new as I've had her for a few months, few mods include Truvative carbon seat post, Easton EC70 carbon bar (720mm), Stanz Arch hoops with Hope Pro2 hubs with tubless Ikons.235/220's. Carbon saddle should be here in a week or so. Weight with XTR peddles is just over 26.5lbs, hopefully a little under 26.5lbs with the new saddle.


----------



## mwoj (Jul 19, 2014)

Airborne Guardian 2.0 with Wellgo B103's. I've since taken off the reflectors.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

New road bike/ cheap not a big deal if it gets stolen commuter


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

provin1327 said:


> View attachment 917128
> 
> New road bike/ cheap not a big deal if it gets stolen commuter


Just talked to my friend today about buying a bike just like this for commuting.

Good excuse to make my mtb that much more focused


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

It rides better than the hardtail, has no tire hum, gears for road riding, and is a fraction of the price hah


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Wolf Tooth Components 36t Sram Direct Mount Chainring.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Our of curiosity, what's the advantage of a direct mount chain ring?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> New Chain-Ring and 1 X conversion. So far so good but I will miss my bail-out gear until I'm used to it.


My XC rig is 29lbs and 14yo, but with stiff carbon hoops and a 1x9 setup (30t front, 11-32 rear), I don't have any issue at all climbing even the steepest sections. I even rarely use the 32t cog nowadays, while I was always doing so back when I had my standard 32t front. Sweet rig too


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Our of curiosity, what's the advantage of a direct mount chain ring?


It's lighter and has fewer parts to go wrong.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Trail_Blazer said:


> It's lighter and has fewer parts to go wrong.


Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking this combo will workout perfect on my Epic for the local trails I ride. I'm hoping so anyways...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

That's my setup on my f29. Absolutely love it


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> That's my setup on my f29. Absolutely love it


Awesome... I'm anxious to test them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

36/22 Raceface chainrings for my Covert 29....just right.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never run a Icon or Ardent tire, so which one do you
use in the back?


----------



## roz (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had enough with the thorns!!!


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Wanted a shorter stem. 60mm and the price was right over on fleabay.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a KS LEV DX 100mm dropper and a Thomson seat post collar plus a Thomson 80mm stem.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

John Kuhl said:


> I've never run a Icon or Ardent tire, so which one do you
> use in the back?


I've setup the the Ikon in the rear and the Ardent Race in the front. I believe the Ikon will roll slightly faster, and the Ardent Race side knobs seem slightly taller and may grip better while cornering on the front. While they still are new (will stretch slightly after a few rides), so far the widths are very close with the Ikon only being about ~1mm wider. This is all speculation since I haven't got to ride with this setup yet, just researched it.



TwoNin9r said:


> That's my setup on my f29. Absolutely love it


Which are you running front and rear?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Wide bars take two. Hopefully they last more than 3 rides.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

MhzMonster said:


> I've setup the the Ikon in the rear and the Ardent Race in the front. I believe the Ikon will roll slightly faster, and the Ardent Race side knobs seem slightly taller and may grip better while cornering on the front. While they still are new (will stretch slightly after a few rides), so far the widths are very close with the Ikon only being about ~1mm wider. This is all speculation since I haven't got to ride with this setup yet, just researched it.
> 
> Which are you running front and rear?


I have the ikon out back and the ardent race up front. Ran it like that because my other bike has a regular ardent up front and ikon out back (both exo) and I wanted it to be as familiar ad possible between the two.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> I have the ikon out back and the ardent race up front. Ran it like that because my other bike has a regular ardent up front and ikon out back (both exo) and I wanted it to be as familiar ad possible between the two.


Nice... I went with the EXO rear but the 3C TR (non EXO) in the front and considering what I came from which was a Specialized Fast Trak S-Works in front and Control Renegade in the Rear and surprisingly haven't torn them. The non EXO sidewalls feel slightly thicker than the Renegade Control, and the S-Works is just paper thin.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

MBA grad present from my wife. Fuel ex7 29".


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

fiream400 said:


> MBA grad present from my wife. Fuel ex7 29".


Congrats on the MBA, and the awesome gift!


----------



## hugecgar (Jan 28, 2014)

Cinch Turbine (2015)
200mm Centerline SRAM


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Picked up some 5.10 Minnars off of Chainlove to try out.


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

Picked up a Niner air 9 today!

Wheels - sunringle black flag xc 
Saddle - fizik gobi xm
Stem - Thompson elite x4
Tires - racing Ralph
Fork- rock shox Sid 
Bars and seat post - niner carbon
Head set - fsa
And a full shimano XT group!!

just need to get some new pedals and a shorter stem!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Shimano SH-XC90


----------



## tjanse (Aug 23, 2014)

fiream400 said:


> MBA grad present from my wife. Fuel ex7 29".


Congrats on both


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Never posted for my 2014 crave pro setup tubeless with PRO Atherton riser bar and red vans ODI grips.

And my new 1up rack arrived today for my WK









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Does this count? It's sort of a mountain-ish bike I guess.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> Does this count? It's sort of a mountain-ish bike I guess.
> 
> View attachment 918827


Oh it counts... Looks good!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

*New Bike for the Wife*

My wife has been doing P90X for the past 4 months and her mtb skills have improved along side her physical shape. I found a great deal on a Trek Fuel EX9 on CL. I decided I might as well pick that up for her as a nice big upgrade from her Myka Elite Hardtail. 
Reba Fork
Formula Oro Puro Brakes(fantastic)
Carbon Rear triangle, bars, seatpost
Selle Italia Seat
Remote front and rear lockout
Full XT drivetrain

It is just a tad too big stand over but for $300 it was too good to pass up.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

That's a steal!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

big_slacker said:


> That's a steal!


Yes it is! 1 fork seal leaks a bit of oil, but I can rebuild it this winter.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got some decent forks and decided to give this whole shadow+ rd thing a try (well the plus part anyway)


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought a new Ragley Piglet2 frame, Maxxis High Roller 2, Maxxis Ardent, Raceface sniper grips, SLX IceTech brakes, SDG Belair RL saddle, e.13 40t cog. Everything else on the build was in my parts bin.


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

Needed a computer so I can get my smartphone of the handlebars. 22 functions & a backlit.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New wheels, Bontrager Line Elite. Wider stiffer and a decent hub looking forward to testing them out


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

My GF needed a bike so i got her this. A 2015 Trek Skye SLX (27.5)
This bike is not even on the website yet. It features a SRAM 2x10 X7 drive train. Which is pretty cool for the price range!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Wickwerks 2x Rings 22/33T
Hope Bash Guard 32/34T
2x10 XT Kit: 
Crankset, BB, shifters, 2× FD, Mid RD, and 11-36 Cassette
XT Brakes and 180 ICE Rotors
Deity Decoy pedals 
Easton Haven AL Wheelset 
Specialized SWORKS GroundControl tires 2.3/2.1
Specialized Command Drop Post
Thompson Stem 4x 80mm (Red)
Thompson Carbon Flatbar 730mm
Specialized Enduro Grips
RS Revelation Fork
CaneCreek 40 Headset

I got all these parts over the last few months for my Specialized Camber (2013).


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> View attachment 919413
> View attachment 919414


Broke a set of those after 3 rides. 
Went back Easton's. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

mestapho said:


> Broke a set of those after 3 rides.
> Went back Easton's. Hope you have better luck.


Just riding or from a crash?


----------



## ToXic U4ia (Aug 19, 2013)

The Best Chain Lube


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> Just riding or from a crash?


Broke then I crashed.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

A 70mm Haven stem and some TFTuned heavy duty shock mounts.

Stem by SamDexter, on Flickr

Shock Mounts by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

X-Fuxion Hilo Sl Dropper


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Coaster Mech said:


> My GF needed a bike so i got her this. A 2015 Trek Skye SLX (27.5)
> This bike is not even on the website yet. It features a SRAM 2x10 X7 drive train. Which is pretty cool for the price range!


Skye Women's - Trek Bicycle

Oh? LOL


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

_Alberto_ said:


> Skye Women's - Trek Bicycle
> 
> Oh? LOL


That was just added. My comment is still valid for the time I posted it =P


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Some goodies for my Epic


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

MhzMonster said:


> Some goodies for my Epic


Would highly recommend the OneUp RAD cage


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

*Wtb Rocket V Slt*

Just arrived at my office.!!!:thumbsup:

Should be on the bike by tomorrow...


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

New clipless


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

FreeRider Elements for the up in coming winter riding season, well living in Cali it's been awful dry but I'm hoping for rain this season 








Can't wait to gettum Dirty!!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice kicks


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New grips...


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

FiveTen Karvers. Left my last pair at the trailhead. If you use platform pedals and aren't wearing stealth rubber, get some now. Had to use my old shoes while I waited for these to be delivered and it felt like I was wearing two pads of butter on my feet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

New tires and chain for me, new tubes and slime for all our bikes...


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

this came today


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Omg I want a SB66 so much.


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Look what came in today*

Shimano PD-M520 and Giro Rumble shoes


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

94 Stumpy! CL find for $50. I offered him $60 to hold it for me


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

lex_luthor said:


> 94 Stumpy! CL find for $50. I offered him $60 to hold it for me


My buddy has that bike in blue he bought it new 20yrs ago and refuses to get rid of it even though he has a new Pivot Mach 429. He takes it out for a ride a couple times a month and says he's goin old school. LOL.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

So far I love it, and it's already in pieces. Going to swap a bunch of parts to it from my HardRock


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Gift from my brother for my bday 























Tools and supplies not included of course


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*stumpy*

sweet bike:thumbsup:


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*best lube*



ToXic U4ia said:


> The Best Chain Lube


i just got some free sample bottles of that lube from the local dealer..in what kind of conditions are you using it? im from israel and its very dry and dusty now during the summer.i thought about using it but it seems a bit sticky..


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

nice work bench!!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Both new wheels fitted and new saddle 
Wheels are Bontrager Line Elite and seat is Bonty Evoke RL


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

*Roval Control carbon 29*

Roval Control carbon 29 wheel set.


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

Got my 1up super duty bike rack and a garneau seat bag (for my GF)
Also got not pictured are a lizard skins chain stay protector, a serfas thunderbolt rear light and a kryptonite mini u lock with a 7' cable (for the rack)


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

So now I have a raceface 36/22 combo. Shifts fine on the bench but I will have to trail test it soon.
Has a taller than typical tooth profile.

I have a blackspire bashguard coming in the mail.

My old wick werks 33/22 chainring combo is great except it doesn't downshift under heavy load so it won't work for a bailout climbing gear on my bike. I upped to a larger chainring as recommended by some gurus explain is due to a compatability issue with my bikes FD mount location/angle.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

just in
160mm Fox 34 Talas with remote for my SB66 build








Pretty much everything else will be in tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sweet compliment to an sb66


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'm pretty pumped to get it built up.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeti ODI grips







Raceface next carbon handlebar






Chris King







180mm XT Icetech rotor and adapter







Tires







This came free with the handlebar. It is a beer hammock. Literally a over the shoulder cooler that is just wide enough for a can of beer







Wheels and stem should be here soon then the rest will be take off parts from another bike


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice haul CDK


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah... I want a beer sling!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

That time is coming again


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Shimano XTR Trail


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

CDK said:


> This came free with the handlebar. It is a beer hammock. Literally a over the shoulder cooler that is just wide enough for a can of beer


I have the same handlebar, but mine didn't come with a beer cooler. :sad: It's a nice handlebar, though.


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

New Goodies!
His and Hers Lezyne Super Lights. From Chainlove
SRAM X0 2x10 Grip shifters. For her.
Odi Vans Grips for me!
Ordered the shifters and grips less then 24 hours ago from Jenson!!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

MhzMonster said:


> Shimano XTR Trail


Just so pretty!!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Broke all protocol and stuck a KS Lev dropper on my also new carbon 29r HT XC race bike. My first dropper ever ever. Smooth as butter so far. A very recent injury is keeping me on the road only currently tho. Which is killing me.

Internal frame routing, 



Including the dropper post installed along with some Crest wheels/2.2 tires, and 4ti Eggs swapped back on, is 22lb 14oz. By far the most compliant HT frame I've ever ridden.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*xo shifters*

i really like those grip shifters.super quick shifting plus multi shifting like no other trigger shiftter.


Coaster Mech said:


> New Goodies!
> His and Hers Lezyne Super Lights. From Chainlove
> SRAM X0 2x10 Grip shifters. For her.
> Odi Vans Grips for me!
> Ordered the shifters and grips less then 24 hours ago from Jenson!!


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Some stupid parts for a personal touch on my bike. Colored spacers and a new top cap from Kustomcaps!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

520's


Bontrager shoes on sale, $60 out the door, figured would be a good first pair to get used to them and then upgrade later on.

Have a set of Stan's Flow EX coming too.


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

where did you get the shoes from? That's a great price.


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

WTB Speed Saddle


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

14 Kona Operator with Raceface Sixc bars and direct stem.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice kona!!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Laurido92 said:


> where did you get the shoes from? That's a great price.


LBS had them stocked as returns on sale, but there was absolutely nothing wrong with them, looked like they never had cleats screwed in to them or anything.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Andrew8404 said:


> 14 Kona Operator with Raceface Sixc bars and direct stem.


That thing is bad ass.


----------



## TexasXC (Jun 14, 2014)

for $160


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

bike snob said:


> i really like those grip shifters.super quick shifting plus multi shifting like no other trigger shiftter.


I'm really liking them too! Probably more than my girlfriend! They were definately a big upgrade from her X5 triggers!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Not a mountain bike but I'm pretty damn excited about it. Should have taken pics after removing reflectors/pie plate/stickers but whatever. Rode it 23 miles yesterday. Was the easiest 23 miles ever. I wanted to go twice that but didn't have time.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Pedals are in


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

CDK said:


> Pedals are in
> 
> View attachment 923807


What kind of Yeti is that?
Are those studs on the Saint pedals as long as they get?
My Raceface pedals sure look grippier.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

It a 2013 sb66A frame that I got on clearance. No the studs have a spacer on them that are prob 1mm thick that I will more than likely take off


----------



## CBentley (Jul 15, 2014)

old rear derailleur imploded so bought a new one


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Nice kona!!





shining_trapezoid said:


> That thing is bad ass.


Thanks guys. It's a lot of fun but the Boxxer RC fork is killing my hands so I'm upgrading to the new team charger damper. Hopefully the fork will be smoother!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Wheels and stem are in my sb66 shouod be all built up by tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice bike CDK. Picked up one myself last week. Can't get here fast enough.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks. Im pretty pumped to get it all together and go out to south mountain. Its going to be a beast I am sure.
I've got all the pain in the butt stuff done with cutting the fork and such. I have to drain the brake lines and switch them back to the stock shimano black hoses but other than that its just a matter of putting it all together.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Put it all together and..


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

CDK said:


> Put it all together and..
> 
> View attachment 924080
> View attachment 924081
> View attachment 924082


Looks good!! Enjoy it!

Is that front shock remote going to work going around the back side of the fork like that? It appears to be a little tight!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

That is the way that the instructions said to route it. I have no problems turning the handlebar either way so I am sure it will be good


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

New pedals Hope F20.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sweet pedals!! Omg


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Seat post collar with cable guide for Specialized.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Coaster Mech said:


> New pedals Hope F20.


Dang ME Like


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang^^ is it your Birthday? or Shopping bug? LOL
Happy Friday


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Just need stuff
I have been ordering a few items the last month and they been slowly coming in.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Few new Deity Components items that look nice.

Seatpost clamp 
Presta stem caps
Cavity stem!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] backordered parts!!







:madman::madmax:


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just picked up my Kali Avana helmet today, new Xpedo Faceoff 18 pedals and Teva Link shoes will be here tomorrow.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I love that Kali.
It's my coolest helmet.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great looking lid... I just wish it fit my misshapen head.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

1x10 drivetrain


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My new favorite part to my SB66. MRP decapitator to cover the front derailleur mount:thumbsup:


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Xpedo Faceoff 17's and Teva Links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> View attachment 925214


Saweeeeeeet !


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

This is everything I purchased so far this summer:
This picture.









2014 crave pro with PRO Atherton DH bars, odi red vans locking grips, red candy pedals, red valve stems, red seat post clamp and cavity headset by deity, red,green,yellow, spacers, and a custom top cap, and it's tubeless to top it off.









This is the other big purchase as well, the 1up USA rack









Along with 5.10 Maltese LT clip less shoes, and a bunch of royal racing apparel.

Let's just say it was a good first summer working part time at the bike shop lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Received this from Amazon a couple days ago. Just a cheap kit, but better than the one I didn't have before:


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

Been waiting a while for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

. Starting to get some bits around for a drivetrain upgrade.

Happy trails...

squish


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

RaceFace AEffect


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 927778
> 
> 
> RaceFace AEffect


The Aeffect pedals are my favourite.
The red sure looks nice.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Did some Urban test riding down to the river and back...so nice so smooth love it...single track this weekend for the Get-um-dirty test!!
I almost got black..too much matchy matchy is getting borderline here hahahhaaa
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

*MET Parachute*

MET Parachute arrived from MEC - great fit and nice and light, can't wait to try it out this weekend. Comparing new MET Parachute to my other helmets. Road/commuting helmet: 314g, MET 713g, Giro 1231g. Parachute is going to be perfect for local trails, Giro will be the bike park helmet though.









Other pics: Gear Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------



## adamstimothy (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice wheel! I like it because it is cool.


----------



## custom MTB (Oct 1, 2014)

*my newest buys*

Picked up this Diamondback Edgewood and applied all the upgrades I had on the old Diamondback. This is my Urban Assault bar bike, just add beer.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

trailwerks said:


> Been waiting a while for this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! You will love this bike! I have been on my 2* build since before summer and ride it daily


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New front brake and the beginnings of my ghetto 1x conversion







Some new Zoic and Club Ride duds







A couple new BB from my good friends at Crupi


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice the DHR2


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

I picked up this bike stand.


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I picked up this bike stand.


That works better than the chainstay/seatstay stand that I have. Who's the manufacturer?

TIA--

R.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

flybigjet said:


> That works better than the chainstay/seatstay stand that I have. Who's the manufacturer?
> 
> TIA--
> 
> R.


Scorpion. It's a really nice stand if you don't mind parting with $80.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

*Shimano upgrades today*

Shimano Saint M820 (shifter), Shimano XTR M986 shadow plus (rear derailleur), Shimano XT Dyna-Sys M771 (10speed cassette) & Shimano XT HG95 (chain).


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cdale Felix said:


> Shimano Saint M820 (shifter), Shimano XTR M986 shadow plus (rear derailleur), Shimano XT Dyna-Sys M771 (10speed cassette) & Shimano XT HG95 (chain).


That's a nice drivetrain upgrade. I opted for the XT shadow+, and zee crank and shifters. My XT cassette will arrive soon.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That's a nice drivetrain upgrade. I opted for the XT shadow+, and zee crank and shifters. My XT cassette will arrive soon.


Thanks! funny you should mention that...I ordered the Zee M640 crank today as well. Still debating though, about adding a MRP mini G3. The pos/neg reviews drive me nuts.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cdale Felix said:


> Thanks! funny you should mention that...I ordered the Zee M640 crank today as well. Still debating though, about adding a MRP mini G3. The pos/neg reviews drive me nuts.


Well what kind of chainring are you using?
I swapped the standard ring with a Raceface narrow-wide chainring. That with the clutched derailleur makes a good chain retention system. I only dropped the chain once, and that was when a stick got caught in my drivetrain and pried my chain off the chainring.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Well what kind of chainring are you using?
> I swapped the standard ring with a Raceface narrow-wide chainring. That with the clutched derailleur makes a good chain retention system. I only dropped the chain once, and that was when a stick got caught in my drivetrain and pried my chain off the chainring.


Right now its just the stock chainring. I just converted it to a 1X10 today. I was gonna just use the 36T chainring that comes with the Zee cranks and add some kind of chain guide. Your suggestion sounds interesting...let me do some homework.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Honey Badger Pedals!*


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Some crappy shock...


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Since my 3 year old Azonic 420's are just about done figured I'd try these, hope to have them by this weekend!!!









Jim


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

New Raceface Turbine Cinch crankset. Dropping almost 1/3 pound plus the added benefit of getting rid of the stock annoying creaky BB/Crank combo that came on my bike.





-Brett


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Carraig042 said:


> New Raceface Turbine Cinch crankset. Dropping almost 1/3 pound plus the added benefit of getting rid of the stock annoying creaky BB/Crank combo that came on my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! What crankset were you using before that you've dropped 1/3lb from?


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Trying some new gloves to see if they will relieve some of the pain.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, I cant wit to ride them! I was using Sram X5 crank with the Sram BB92 BB. They seemed ok, but never could keep it quiet. 

-Brett


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Installed this last week which was followed by a Stans rimstrip failure which prevented me from testing it out.









These should be here Thursday. Easton Haven Lo Rise 711mm and Truvativ Stylo T20 100mm stem.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! Nice bars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

phoenixnr said:


> Wow! Nice bars.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are on sale at pricepoint for only $28.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Ive got the matching haven 75mm AM stem on my superlight. Its pretty solid & got it for only $35 from jenson


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

*New Tallboy LTc Frame*

To Replace my 2012 Al model... Can't wait to get everything swapped over...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ did you break the al or just wanted a carbon?


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> ^^ did you break the al or just wanted a carbon?


Warranty issue with the AL, paid to upgrade


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*goodbye fox hello rock shox*

my new reba rl 29 100mm 2015


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thanks for your suggestion...*



CannondaleF9 said:


> Well what kind of chainring are you using?
> I swapped the standard ring with a Raceface narrow-wide chainring. That with the clutched derailleur makes a good chain retention system. I only dropped the chain once, and that was when a stick got caught in my drivetrain and pried my chain off the chainring.


Hey CannondaleF9, look what just came in today! thanks for the great suggestion...after some research, it is definitely the best option!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Found a deal way too good to pass up. Going to be built up as a monster cross eventually.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cdale Felix said:


> Hey CannondaleF9, look what just came in today! thanks for the great suggestion...after some research, it is definitely the best option!


Are you using a 36T N/W ring, or a 34T?


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

cannondalef9 said:


> are you using a 36t n/w ring, or a 34t?


36t


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

This followed me home yesterday:


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Had a few front end wishy washy moments, nothing that has managed to throw me off but have come close with a few foot down moments, Bye bye X - King, this should be a bit better.


Hope it fits my forks


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

PabloGT said:


> Had a few front end wishy washy moments, nothing that has managed to throw me off but have come close with a few foot down moments, Bye bye X - King, this should be a bit better.
> 
> 
> Hope it fits my forks


It should fit. What fork are you running?


----------



## mountainbiker2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up this Bronson 9 wks. ago.
1x10 Wolf. 11x40 30 front
Renthal bars.
Ritchey stem.
Fox tuned by Avalanche.
Nox Composite wheels.
DT Swiss 240 hubs.
Grip Shift.
















Under the car cover.




 Steve


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

mountainbiker2 said:


> Picked up this Bronson 9 wks. ago.
> 1x10 Wolf. 11x40 30 front
> Renthal bars.
> Ritchey stem.
> ...


Nice ride, but do you like the seat like that?


----------



## mountainbiker2 (Nov 2, 2009)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Nice ride, but do you like the seat like that?


 Thanks. The seat works great for me. You sit on the back half. Nothing in the front touches you. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Weird. You don't slip constantly? What about climbing?


----------



## mountainbiker2 (Nov 2, 2009)

No slipping at all. If your on level ground, you have more weight pushing down on your arms. On hill climbs it works perfect. I've had this type of setup for years. Here's my old Titus before I bought the Bronson. Same seat setup.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mountainbiker2 said:


> No slipping at all. If your on level ground, you have more weight pushing down on your arms. On hill climbs it works perfect. I've had this type of setup for years. Here's my old Titus before I bought the Bronson. Same seat setup.


I've had experiences with that seat setup, accidentally. I absolutely hated it and fixed my seat as soon as possible.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

i am hoping to post a picture sometime this weekend if i can get my wife convinced on getting me a new bike! I think she is 50/50 right now... earlier this week she was 20/80 so her mentality is getting better!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

This thing RIPS


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got the RockGuardz carbon frame guard. Snaps right on, no need for adhesive or anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Front tire ^^








Rear tire ^^

Just ordered this morning...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Brought this baby home this week. Just waiting to find the right fork to complete the build. 


















Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

After saving up for pretty much ever, she's finally mine!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

New sektor rl and xt cassestte, waiting for stem, wheel, and headset to install fork.


----------



## Pierre_ZA (Jan 15, 2014)

New 730mm Giant bars with 80mm KCNC stem and 120mm Suntour Epicon fork set at 100mm. I want to try it at 120mm some time. Has anyone tried this with an Epicon?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

2014 661 gear just got real cheap on jensonusa.

AM comp knee pads, rage gloves and full face


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Building tonight!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet frame! You'll love it I am sure


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Just picked this up for my Wife's birthday next Sunday. Must admit that I am a little jealous right now!


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Brought 2 weeks ago 2015 Specialized Epic WC.
Awesome bike and fast too 
2015 Specialized Expert Epic World Cup.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Brown U Bears*

from the US yesterday


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

A whole new bike. I posted it in the Cannondale forum about my 40% discount on a warranty. Its the 2015 Scalpel 29 Carbon 3:


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

Picked up this bad boy to shred the bikeparks with next year.










Stoke levels are high.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

The last parts to make my SB66 how I want it came in today.
150mm KS Lev and Ergon sme3 pro enduro saddle. (my atlas saddle was an I-beam so I had to get a new 1 for the dropper)















I really like how the remote replaces the inside ring to odi lock on grips:thumbsup:








The only other thing that I can think that I might want to do to my build is add the rear shock to a remote as well


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

CDK said:


> The last parts to make my SB66 how I want it came in today.
> 150mm KS Lev and Ergon sme3 pro enduro saddle. (my atlas saddle was an I-beam so I had to get a new 1 for the dropper)
> View attachment 931519
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice ride man!!!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks man! Its a lot of fun no doubt


----------



## rigoishe (Feb 6, 2013)

New Renthal Apex 50mm for my Turner Burner


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

New threads!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally got my new tires ^^

Bit tired... will pop em on in the morning


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

SLX Front Brake, Merida Big Nine 300, Shimano Saint MX80 Pedals :thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

spare hub for when the spesh hi/low blows. heavy as hell but it will get me by for a while.










XT shadow + medium cage - XT cassette 10 speed 11-36t

kmc X10.93



















Ride 60mm stem










Turbine 3/4 rise 725mm










ESI extra chunky - hands down the best grips I've ever rode without gloves..(get your lbs to install them ,save yourself the headache lol).










park tool chain break.


----------



## henrikh (Jul 6, 2009)

This little beauty came in the mail today


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

The start of my wheel build


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here they are on bike (new rubber)


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

JohnFL said:


> spare hub for when the spesh hi/low blows. heavy as hell but it will get me by for a while.


I have had very good luck with Spech HiLo hubs...chances are it won't blow on you...nice pick up just the same.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Let me know how you like the saint pedals. I am thinking about getting them too when i purchase a new bike. With the bike, i can get the pedals for $75



PoPo said:


> View attachment 931840
> View attachment 931841
> View attachment 931842
> View attachment 931843
> ...


----------



## sloar (Jul 31, 2011)

2014 gt sensor on closeout plus enough money back on my performance bike rewards card to get a dropper post.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

mrmattjohnson said:


> Let me know how you like the saint pedals. I am thinking about getting them too when i purchase a new bike. With the bike, i can get the pedals for $75


They are really good, not as grippy as the DMR V12's I had previously, however, they are lighter and also a lot thinner and look better. Grip is still not an issue. I recommend taking out the spacers when you first get them, that way the grip is a lot better than originally. I think CRC have the pedals for about $45.

My first set of MX80's actually had bearing issues so I've returned them for a replacement which have been going great.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

PoPo said:


> They are really good, not as grippy as the DMR V12's I had previously, however, they are lighter and also a lot thinner and look better. Grip is still not an issue. I recommend taking out the spacers when you first get them, that way the grip is a lot better than originally. I think CRC have the pedals for about $45.
> 
> My first set of MX80's actually had bearing issues so I've returned them for a replacement which have been going great.


awesome i just checked their site and they have them for $53. maybe i can find a coupon code to throw on top of that. thanks!!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

mrmattjohnson said:


> maybe i can find a coupon code to throw on top of that. thanks!!


COMP gives you 10% off at CRC.

Tim


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

New Wheels, and cassette.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Finished the Crux monster cross build


----------



## Stumpy0616 (Mar 26, 2013)

*My new ride.*

Here she is! 2014 Trek Fuel EX5. Loving it so far.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Stumpy0616 said:


> Here she is! 2014 Trek Fuel EX5. Loving it so far.


Nice ride ^^


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

i just purchased a finish lane pro chain cleaner tool. hope it works well. I bought that off of amazon. But my LBS i just bought so WD40 bike degreaser and WD40 Bike Lube. Hope they all work great.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

BigCiX said:


> Needed a computer so I can get my smartphone of the handlebars. 22 functions & a backlit.


How is that computer working for you? I bought it last year, but it never worked for me. I followed the instructions and even contacted iron horse, but the darn thing just kept giving wrong info and sometimes it will not read the sensor at all!


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

TheMTbiker89 said:


> How is that computer working for you? I bought it last year, but it never worked for me. I followed the instructions and even contacted iron horse, but the darn thing just kept giving wrong info and sometimes it will not read the sensor at all!


It works great for me. No problem and dead on accurate.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Wider bar and shorter stem combo. Nothing bad with the old setup but wanted to try the new popular thing. Old setup was 100mm, 8º stem and 680 wide bars, new setup is 720mm wide, 70mm, 6º stem.


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

The Jet 9 build starts this weekend.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*New rubber*

New Continental X-King RaceSports front and rear for the Teocali and replacement dust cap for the LEV.


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

bought some new bars, stem and grips today!


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got a brand new 2014 Trance 3 about 30 minutes ago! Super stoked to ride it and bought some Saint Flat Pedals!!


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought the monocog needed a green touch.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

I just bought this thing today, looking forward to building it


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Medic, no offense, but I would just ride that bike and while doing so, learn what you like, need, don't need, dislike, etc. Then move on to another higher-end true mtb. I wouldn't waste much(any) money on any upgrades. Fwiw, thats really not a true mtb, as per the mfgr. Its more an entry level urban, park, dirt jump, etc bike. Just trying to save you some money.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

26er never die!


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

Duckman said:


> Medic, no offense, but I would just ride that bike and while doing so, learn what you like, need, don't need, dislike, etc. Then move on to another higher-end true mtb. I wouldn't waste much(any) money on any upgrades. Fwiw, thats really not a true mtb, as per the mfgr. Its more an entry level urban, park, dirt jump, etc bike. Just trying to save you some money.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I see your point! I'll keep that in mind  The only thing I really wanted to do to it was upgrade to a little different fork, with more travel. I'm not going to be doing anything extreme with it, just kinda hoping that it'll work okay for local trails and smaller jumps until I can get a little better and figure out what I like. Then I'll move on to a different bike. I just figured this one would be a decent starter, and it was a really good deal!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> I see your point! I'll keep that in mind  The only thing I really wanted to do to it was upgrade to a little different fork, with more travel. I'm not going to be doing anything extreme with it, just kinda hoping that it'll work okay for local trails and smaller jumps until I can get a little better and figure out what I like. Then I'll move on to a different bike. I just figured this one would be a decent starter, and it was a really good deal!


even if you upgrade to a longer travel fork it would be around $300. Then if you want to ride dirt fast trails you will want different tires, costing you about $40 a piece. 
Don't spend any money on it until you ride it and know what you want to upgrade, or just save for a real mountain bike.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> even if you upgrade to a longer travel fork it would be around $300. Then if you want to ride dirt fast trails you will want different tires, costing you about $40 a piece.
> Don't spend any money on it until you ride it and know what you want to upgrade, or just save for a real mountain bike.


Being the optimist that I am, am I reading your post right that this bike has a SLIGHT chance to be a decent trail bike?  or did I blow just under $300 on a waste of time and bicycle?


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Medic, if you like the bike on the trails you ride then it's a real mountain bike and don't let anyone tell you different.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

New hoops!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Being the optimist that I am, am I reading your post right that this bike has a SLIGHT chance to be a decent trail bike?  or did I blow just under $300 on a waste of time and bicycle?


It CAN be a mountainbike. The biggest problem with it is tires. The ones on it are semi-slick pavement tires. You don't want those on a mountain trail, you'll end up crashing a lot due to having no traction.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

phoenixnr said:


> Medic, if you like the bike on the trails you ride then it's a real mountain bike and don't let anyone tell you different.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks phoenix! it'll be interesting to see how it'll do on the trails once I get around to actually riding it on dirt. I figure entry-level means just that; entry-level! Perfect for noobies who are trying various parts of the sport. Guess we'll see 



CannondaleF9 said:


> It CAN be a mountainbike. The biggest problem with it is tires. The ones on it are semi-slick pavement tires. You don't want those on a mountain trail, you'll end up crashing a lot due to having no traction.


So you're saying that a solid investment would be a more aggressive tread? I'm fine with paying a little bit to make it more dirt-ready, since I got it for basically 75% off haha.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> I just bought this thing today, looking forward to building it


Nice bike man! Dont let others tell you that is not a real mountain bike. If you like it then build it, make it better. After all you are the one riding it. Not all of use have the money to get a 2k mountain bike. Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

*Butcher build up*

Just starting this. My actual latest purchase is the crankset, but I'm including the frame too.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> So you're saying that a solid investment would be a more aggressive tread? I'm fine with paying a little bit to make it more dirt-ready, since I got it for basically 75% off haha.


Yes, get new tires for it and it will be good until things start to wear out.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Being the optimist that I am, am I reading your post right that this bike has a SLIGHT chance to be a decent trail bike?  or did I blow just under $300 on a waste of time and bicycle?


First things first, you can ride any bike that won't break on trails. A DJ bike will not break on XC trails, haha! So you have a mountain bike!

It's true that the geometry isn't the same as an XC race bike. Meaningless for a starter bike. All you need to worry about right now is will the seatpost go high enough to be able to pedal well and get some real tires. Hit ebay and look for 26" 2.25-2.35 tires.

You don't need longer than 100mm fork to ride XC trails. The bike I started on was 80mm and I rode it all over the trails of tahoe for 5 years before upgrading. Use the fork that's on there.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Yes, get new tires for it and it will be good until things start to wear out.


I will look into that. Thanks!



big_slacker said:


> First things first, you can ride any bike that won't break on trails. A DJ bike will not break on XC trails, haha! So you have a mountain bike!
> 
> It's true that the geometry isn't the same as an XC race bike. Meaningless for a starter bike. All you need to worry about right now is will the seatpost go high enough to be able to pedal well and get some real tires. Hit ebay and look for 26" 2.25-2.35 tires.
> 
> You don't need longer than 100mm fork to ride XC trails. The bike I started on was 80mm and I rode it all over the trails of tahoe for 5 years before upgrading. Use the fork that's on there.


That makes sense about geometry being off haha. I figure I won't be able to notice a difference since I'm just starting out. I was looking for 26-2.35's, and I was going to check out my LBS tomorrow and see what they thought as well. I've been really torn on the fork, but I've accepted that I have no idea what I'm doing and that I'll stick with my forks. Thanks guys!


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Ergon SM3 saddle


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice saddle! I just got the SME3 pro enduro and I have loved it so far. Just a heads up that it tears a little easy.(I assume yours could as well because it is very similar). I had a wreck on sat and the material on the back and side of the butt pad got a little rip in it


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

New cranks. 34t, with BB92 bottom bracket and a set of boots









New bars.










Just need the frame to arrive so I can actually start building now... oh and a heap more parts!


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


CDK said:


> Nice saddle! I just got the SME3 pro enduro and I have loved it so far. Just a heads up that it tears a little easy.(I assume yours could as well because it is very similar). I had a wreck on sat and the material on the back and side of the butt pad got a little rip in it


----------



## 1fstwarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

*2011 wiki peak*

2011 wiki peak


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Just installed the Yeti sb-66 removable iscg-05 tab and MRP AMG chain retention system:thumbsup: I ride pretty fast on rough, super rocky terrain and have never dropped a chain with the RF narrow/wide but I got this just to be sure it doesn't happen. The skid on the bottom is probably going to be the biggest benefit from this part.
Just a side note is that the XT spider is long and gets in the way of putting the guide down exactly where I want it. Just 1 more reason that I want to get the Race Face Turbine cinch 1X crankset. That will be next


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

CDK said:


> Just installed the Yeti sb-66 removable iscg-05 tab and MRP AMG chain retention system:thumbsup: I ride pretty fast on rough, super rocky terrain and have never dropped a chain with the RF narrow/wide but I got this just to be sure it doesn't happen. The skid on the bottom is probably going to be the biggest benefit from this part.
> Just a side note is that the XT spider is long and gets in the way of putting the guide down exactly where I want it. Just 1 more reason that I want to get the Race Face Turbine cinch 1X crankset. That will be next
> View attachment 934751


sweet !


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I actually have no rubbing with my chainring thanks though.. what I am saying is that the chain guide can't go down as far as I want it to because of the spider. This can not be fixed like that. Even if it could I dont want to stretch the chain line any more in my climbing gear by adding spacers


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

CDK said:


> I actually have no rubbing with my chainring thanks though.. what I am saying is that the chain guide can't go down as far as I want it to because of the spider. This can not be fixed like that. Even if it could I dont want to stretch the chain line any more in my climbing gear by adding spacers


yeah i had to re-read it , sorry bout that.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

it's cool you're just trying to help. Im wrong anyway about the chain line stretching as it would change that at all.. Im honestly looking for a reason to get that crankset lol


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

CDK said:


> it's cool you're just trying to help. Im wrong anyway about the chain line stretching as it would change that at all.. Im honestly looking for a reason to get that crankset lol


yeah , it is a killer set.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

First mtb purchase, Norco Storm 9.1 29er. Had one go on a trail so far. Hope to put a few more ks on it and see what I can break first.


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

Does this count? I mean....I can put my bike in it



Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Although its a sweet ride it is definitely pushing it for this thread. Maybe take a pic with said bike loaded in that bad boy instead of just saying it :-D


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

CDK said:


> Although its a sweet ride it is definitely pushing it for this thread. Maybe take a pic with said bike loaded in thag bad boy instead of just saying it :-D


They can and will be done!

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

27.5" Sram front wheel with 2.3 Vee Rubber Mission tire. Mounted on the 04 XTC hybrid(carbon stays). Messing around on the 26ers I still have.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Just in time to bolt to my new wheel


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

i did buy 203mm floating rotors, but don't have them yet so this is my latest purchase.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Picked up a pair of Wellgo Mg-1s


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Some red bits and some blue bits, with a black bit for luck


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

This stuff came in the mail today!


----------



## mountainbiker2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Raceface Next SL.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

At last the components have been delivered today.

KMC X9SL & OEM Shimano XTR CS-M970-Ba 11-32T & OEM Shimano XTR FD-971

All ready installed.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

TLD A1 Helmet. Was nearly tempted to get the silver flake version, but chickened out and went for the matte blue instead.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Sick looking helmet! Nice pick up!


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Bought on eBay when drinking beer, Chinese 29r rigid fork


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

awesome. whats the price on er?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

YYZ said:


> awesome. whats the price on er?


+1 
Looks good!


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Purchased something blue today.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Ouch! Man that hurts!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

omoore61 said:


> Purchased something blue today.
> View attachment 935912


Holy crap!!! Nice!


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

YYZ said:


> awesome. whats the price on er?


$88 with $30 shipping.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sb66c!!! Envy!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

omoore61 said:


> Purchased something blue today.
> View attachment 935912


Lucky!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

omoore61 said:


> Purchased something blue today.
> View attachment 935912


Wow, just wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing too flash, a pair of Fox Digits.









Hoping to get a new set of pedals this week or so for the norco as I'm not enjoying the factory slippery pedals


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

omoore61 said:


> Purchased something blue today.
> View attachment 935912


Very nice! Please do include pic of the pieces that will be going on this machine. 
I am very jealous!


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Just picked these up. Give them a test after work


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Shinc said:


> Just picked these up. Give them a test after work
> 
> View attachment 936416


These are pretty good pedals I have them on my Yeti. I would highly recommend that you install the outer pins as well as remove the spacers. They are not that good without doing this..


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

CDK said:


> These are pretty good pedals I have them on my Yeti. I would highly recommend that you install the outer pins as well as remove the spacers. They are not that good without doing this..


Ah ok. Thanks for the heads up. I'll do that before putting them on, so just remove the washers off of all of them?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

That's what I did:thumbsup:


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Cheers. Will let you know how they go. They are replacing the terrible stock ones on my norco storm 9.1


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Race face narrow wide chainring to go 1x10










Leaning up against my new bike carrier


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

CDK said:


> That's what I did:thumbsup:


So , the saints come with extra pins ?


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

My latest purchase is a set of saints as well. I'll be pulling the washers soon. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

JohnFL said:


> So , the saints come with extra pins ?


About 1/3 of the holes for pins are empty when they arrive and with the washers, the pins aren't long enough. So he's saying remove the washers and fill the rest of the holes.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes the 4 outer holes (2 on each side) on each pedal are empty as you can see in Shinc and MeyekulBayrd's pics. They come with those pins in a little bag I wouldn't say that they are extra though..


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

CDK said:


> Yes the 4 outer holes (2 on each side) on each pedal are empty as you can see in Shinc and MeyekulBayrd's pics. They come with those pins in a little bag I wouldn't say that they are extra though..


Yeah, that's what I was trying to say, definitely not extra. It's kind of lame they don't come with extras. I have yet to ruin a pin but when I do it will be annoying to not already have a spare. It's annoying enough that within 3 months of getting my first set, one of them started wobbling and the other one squealed like crazy. Chainreaction sent me a new set no questions asked thankfully.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I bought mine at a local shop where I stop in a lot. I have a bunch of stainless hex machine bolts so I should be able to fill in the rest.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been riding mine for a few months and where I ride there is almost no avoiding rock strikes on the pedals so I hit them on rocks at leased once a ride. I have yet to see the pedals having any problems from this including the pins are all in great shape still. I feel pretty lucky to not have problems with them from the abuse because the reviews on them definitely show that these pedals can be problematic. The one thing that has bothered me is that the pin heads will get a little rusty if when you wash your bike you don't make sure that they are completely dry.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

zapobiker said:


> Just arrived at my office.!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Should be on the bike by tomorrow...


Nice. Love my rocket V SLT
And my latest buy. iXS trail RS.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

CDK said:


> I have been riding mine for a few months and where I ride there is almost no avoiding rock strikes on the pedals so I hit them on rocks at leased once a ride. I have yet to see the pedals having any problems from this including the pins are all in great shape still. I feel pretty lucky to not have problems with them from the abuse because the reviews on them definitely show that these pedals can be problematic. The one thing that has bothered me is that the pin heads will get a little rusty if when you wash your bike you don't make sure that they are completely dry.


I clipped a few rocks Sunday but the trail i was on is littered with sharp rocks now conveniently hidden by leaves. I hit my crank a couple times as well.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

MeyekulBayrd said:


> I clipped a few rocks Sunday but the trail i was on is littered with sharp rocks now conveniently hidden by leaves. I hit my crank a couple times as well.


Yeah I totally get that I grew up and lived in NH for 23 years and that is how it is this time of year. Now I am in the Phoenix area and there is no leaves but the trails are full of rocks so you pretty much need to get used to riding with pedal strikes or constantly maneuvering your pedals to avoid them


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

SRAM X9 3x9 Shifters
Shimano XT 11-32 9spd cassette
Odyssey Bar end plugs
Titan chain whip


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

i love my pair of saint flats. I need to put the extra pins in and pull the washers. What kind of shoes are you guys riding in? I am saving up for some five tens. Right now i am riding with my running shoes and i have some traction issues due to that.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

mrmattjohnson said:


> i love my pair of saint flats. I need to put the extra pins in and pull the washers. What kind of shoes are you guys riding in? I am saving up for some five tens. Right now i am riding with my running shoes and i have some traction issues due to that.


I've been riding in $16 Op skate shoes from wallfart lol.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

5 10 danny macaskill with my saint pedals


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

The saints with all the pins and no washers is awesome. So much traction. Just took it for a ride after work today and it was so much different to ride.

I'm riding in a pair of Nike flat bottom shoes. 

Cheers for the suggestion CDK!


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

mrmattjohnson said:


> i love my pair of saint flats. I need to put the extra pins in and pull the washers. What kind of shoes are you guys riding in? I am saving up for some five tens. Right now i am riding with my running shoes and i have some traction issues due to that.





Shinc said:


> The saints with all the pins and no washers is awesome. So much traction. Just took it for a ride after work today and it was so much different to ride.
> 
> I'm riding in a pair of Nike flat bottom shoes.
> 
> Cheers for the suggestion CDK!


I'm wearing a pair of old etnie callicuts. Essentially the same sole as a five ten.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

sweet thanks guys! ya my running shoes make them somewhat slippery depending on my foot placement because of all the deep grooves the shoes have.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I tried a set of Merrell hiking shoes and had the same issue. Something with a flat sole works best.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

CDK said:


> These are pretty good pedals I have them on my Yeti. I would highly recommend that you install the outer pins as well as remove the spacers. They are not that good without doing this..


D'ohhhh, can't believe I never caught that(outer pins)...Thanks!(just put them on)


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Just showed up at my door!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Cdale Felix said:


> D'ohhhh, can't believe I never caught that(outer pins)...Thanks!(just put them on)


Glad that I could help! You will notice a pretty big improvement


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I just installed these.

SLX 3x 175mm

truvativ 11.6915.015.00 bolts with included 2 mm spacers , chainline is dead on.


----------



## hydroslyder (Jan 23, 2006)

My recent purchases:


Osprey Zealot 10

Giro Privateers

Shimano XT Pedals

Spare 27.5 tube

Crank Bros. Multi 19 tool

Lezyne Tech Drive Pump (med)

Adventure Medical Ultralight First Aid Kit .3


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm digging those shoes.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Upgraded my 2011 Niner Jet 9 X7 build;

XT hub on a Stan's Arch EX
X9 cassette
OneUp 42 tooth giant cog w/16 tooth 
Type 2 X9 RD
KMC chain
Wolf tooth 28 tooth (because I am fat, old and have bad knees)
X9 shifter

Love it. Completely silent and very smooth shifting.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Renthal fats


----------



## kowboy17 (Aug 11, 2013)

lencho said:


> Upgraded my 2011 Niner Jet 9 X7 build;
> 
> XT hub on a Stan's Arch EX
> X9 cassette
> ...


Nice set up and anybody that describes himself in that manner is a guy that i could drink a beer with!!! You and me both brother!!


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Kustomcaps stem cap


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

N79 said:


> Kustomcaps stem cap


That is awesome!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Woohoo!!

Finally arrived ^^


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

kowboy17 said:


> Nice set up and anybody that describes himself in that manner is a guy that i could drink a beer with!!! You and me both brother!!


+1!


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

targnik said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Finally arrived ^^
> 
> View attachment 937819


How are these? I'm looking to replace the 29x2.1s on my norco storm. The racepac impac ones that came on it from when u bought the bike are dying very quickly, the rear has pretty much lost all its centre knobs. And they are 2 weeks old. I ride an area which is very rocky

I was checking these out in the standard ardent.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shinc said:


> How are these? I'm looking to replace the 29x2.1s on my norco storm. The racepac impac ones that came on it from when u bought the bike are dying very quickly, the rear has pretty much lost all its centre knobs. And they are 2 weeks old. I ride an area which is very rocky
> 
> I was checking these out in the standard ardent.


Rode today on rear hub...

Was raining, so track was greasy - tyre had good grip and giddy up ^^

Find a deal online... and grab one.

Hopefully it'll help me keep up on the flats when out riding with in-laws - them and their dang hoolahoops!!


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

targnik said:


> Rode today on rear hub...
> 
> Was raining, so track was greasy - tyre had good grip and giddy up ^^
> 
> ...


Yer sweet, thanks a bunch, looks like they only come in the 2.2, so i suppose new tubes it is as well! Ill see if i cant make sure the rest of the knobs are gone before i swap them over


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Been on them for a bit, but they were my latest purchase, so:










Enve AM:
Good buildquality, tlr tires are hard to inflate, no support after issues arose.

P321 hubs on the above:
Great sound if you like submachineguns, apparently need to change an internal shaft to go from QR to thruaxle, non-ideal servicing compared to the SRAM hubs, wide flanges so wheels come out superstiff.

I bought the Enves from P321 and both stopped responding to help with my front wheel issue. Not returning as a customer.

SRAM ROAM60:
Flipping awesome, the hub is easy to service, dead silent, tlr tires inflate instantly with a handpump and all in a trail-friendly weight of 1600g.

Hopefully I can get my hands on some NOX and Ibis wheels next.

PS- As for sound it can either be a pro or con. I like both 'styles', but prefer quick engagement.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Beauty set of wheels


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

well my new to me shock just came today!! fox DHX 5.0 air scored it on ebay for 180$ man this thing is awesome! works awesome and looks awesome! used to have the stock rochshox monarch R on it and boy was it leaking air.. would fill with air and a few rides up and down the dirt roads here i was sittin at about 80% sag lol.. now i can rebuild the rockshox and have it for a back up or something.... but now my color combo i was going to go for, orange frame with anoidzed red and black parts is kinda thrown off with the blue shock lol.. so i got some thinkin to do...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Bought a new frame, just in time for sub zero temps and snow!


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

So new ride for my wife, a Liv Intrigue 1, and a great Topeak rack for both of our good mountain bikes.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

squish said:


> Bought a new frame, just in time for sub zero temps and snow!


Very nice! The frame I mean... Not the snow.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Built up these HED Belgium plus' for the CX










And on the bike


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thinking of doing the same using King hubs. What do you think of the HED's?



mestapho said:


> Built up these HED Belgium plus' for the CX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

they've been ridden up and down the street in front of my house. I'll give them a proper beating tomorrow.
I'll report back. I love my Kings but they are heavy. I used some clearance hubs off of CRC that have good
engagement (50 POE, 5 Pawls w/3 teeth each), hope they ride well.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll look forward to hearing what you think after a good ride. I've had good luck with the Kings so will probably stick with them.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

CDK said:


> 5 10 danny macaskill with my saint pedals


I am contemplating between 510 Danny Macaskill's or getting 510 Freerider VXI (the ones that are completely smooth on the ball of your feet.)

Any recommendations?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I have never worn the ones that have the smooth part on the bottom but I love the Danny Macaskills and think they look better than the other colors/styles too


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

CDK said:


> I have never worn the ones that have the smooth part on the bottom but I love the Danny Macaskills and think they look better than the other colors/styles too


i agree with the look. Amazon sells the Macaskills for $115 where as the other ones are $120... How do they fit? True to size? Narrow?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

They fit true to size and not as wide as skate shoes but not a narrow shoe.
check backcountry.com I got mine for like $90 or something


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

CDK said:


> They fit true to size and not as wide as skate shoes but not a narrow shoe.
> check backcountry.com I got mine for like $90 or something


sold! they are $99 on backcountry. You just saved me some money, thanks!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

you're welcome!


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

Race face crank boots.

Probably should have bought these from the start.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well there was one helmet missing so I had to take the picture anyway, lucky to have got to purchase this stuff after buying a new fork, so happy, oh and 2 helmets are for part of the kids xmas pressies (huge discount on last yr models of Giro Hex) and one for me. The wider bar feels great but in the end I decided to keep my current stem and put the yellow nukeproof one onto my Sons bike. Got a 34T Blackspire NW ring and Raceface Bash as well.









Pretty happy with the bike now (Manitou Marvel Comp was purchased in the order before)


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

New Wheelset and front tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

New meats.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuks (Feb 1, 2012)

New stoppers - Hope Tech3 E4 with 180mm rotors


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Kiwiplague said:


> TLD A1 Helmet. Was nearly tempted to get the silver flake version, but chickened out and went for the matte blue instead.
> 
> View attachment 935876


Funny you should say that, I went for the silver flake helmet. Hard to find in M/L since it's last years (2013) release, but that did help the price.





CDK said:


> These are pretty good pedals I have them on my Yeti. I would highly recommend that you install the outer pins as well as remove the spacers. They are not that good without doing this..


X2 on that. After 2 rides I did the same thing and it's a huge difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

CDK said:


> Very nice! Please do include pic of the pieces that will be going on this machine.
> I am very jealous!


Wheels finally came in this week. xx1 drivetrain, profile elite mtb hubs/derby rims(minion/hr2), thomson covert dropper, x4 50mm stem, havoc bars, saint brakes


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

My new kicks to compliment my Saints pedals...


----------



## cebuano (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

In the mail today, my Giro Carbides.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

..well, not my last..but a couple months ago..my 26in. BMX bike.. [Kona Coiler Primo]


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ibera panier rack and clip-on Ibera Commuter Trunk bag, plus an hinged baclava.


----------



## hydroslyder (Jan 23, 2006)

Picked up my 2015 Giant Anthem SX 27.5 a few weeks ago and a new Yakima Ridgeback 2 to haul it around!


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

anyone know where i can buy anodized pivot and triangle bolts would like to be able to have them red..


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Beware of ano alum bolts instead of steel bolts. They often break when under pressure of tightening or removing.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Beware of ano alum bolts instead of steel bolts. They often break when under pressure of tightening or removing.


+1. Unless you know what you're doing, don't mess with suspension linkage and pivot bolts. Disaster awaits.


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

they already seem to be alum by the looks of them.. but i could be wrong.. ill look into it more see if i can find out from manufacture specs.. thanks guys


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

David C said:


> View attachment 942001


how do you like those pedals ?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Just bought for eldest ^^


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

JohnFL said:


> how do you like those pedals ?


They're great ! Very light (hollow axle), very thin and they've been holding up nicely to aggressive XC riding. The only thing I'd change would be the pins. They should be a little more grippy instead of a roundish head, so it doesn't slide as easy. However due to being to thin, you still get great grip on them ! And they're only $80 !


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here are all my latest bike related purchases...Probably going to be it for a little while until the divorce is final...LOL


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

David C said:


> They're great ! Very light (hollow axle), very thin and they've been holding up nicely to aggressive XC riding. The only thing I'd change would be the pins. They should be a little more grippy instead of a roundish head, so it doesn't slide as easy. However due to being to thin, you still get great grip on them ! And they're only $80 !


Sweet ! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

My last pair cost $250 and lasted 10 years.

This pair was $199 and 13% cashback through activejunky.

That's close enough to free for me.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

2014 Breezer Repack Pro. Can't wait to get it dirty!










Taking a break during its maiden voyage!


----------



## allen mueller (Mar 23, 2010)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Beware of ano alum bolts instead of steel bolts. They often break when under pressure of tightening or removing.


Some anti seize or grease should remedy that problem. Aluminum does want to bind up more if assembled dry but I haven't and any issues as long as i put something on all the mating surfaces and torque to spec.

Al


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

cebuano said:


> View attachment 941001


Ga unsa ka diha?

Moving forward


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Jasone510 said:


> 2014 Breezer Repack Pro. Can't wait to get it dirty!


Sick bike from what I've read in dirt rag , they tweaked the geo and wheelbase. Congrats !


----------



## ace.chen (Oct 20, 2014)

Osprey raptor 6
Shimano Saint pedals
Topeak Hexus II

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Gemini Duo


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

will be here next week


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Gemini Olympia and Duo


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Dis


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^Is that your actual bike or a pic from the internet?

I picked these up this week on sale:


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

JohnFL said:


> Sick bike from what I've read in dirt rag , they tweaked the geo and wheelbase. Congrats !


Thanks! As soon as I received the bike mother nature decided us folks in Cali deserve some much needed rain. All I can do is look at it and sit on it in my garage :madman:


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

just bought this Thule Tailgate Pad off of Amazon for $87 using bday gift cards! Bikes are really stable and fits nicely on my truck.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

scored a pair of VR90's









yay


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

FastBanana said:


> Dis
> View attachment 942877


This also!

Stellar bike!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

boats and flows, on pro 2 hubs


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New Pike for the Remedy, to replace the Fox 34. And added a Thomson dropper post.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Farley 8








Bontrager carbon cage
























Topeak trunk bag EX
















"Pump Me Up" tire pump








RaceFace pedals








Garmin 810 with K-Edge mount


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

battery junction black friday sale. saved almost $80.

Fenix BC30


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Ive gotten a little tired of the first 30-40 minutes of my weekend rides being in the dark..


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Winter Upgrade Pile-O-Stuff!!
Cain't wait to put it all on!! Building is ALMOST as Fun as Riding :thumbsup:

TGIF!!
Have a great Weekend!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

mrmattjohnson said:


> View attachment 943485
> 
> just bought this Thule Tailgate Pad off of Amazon for $87 using bday gift cards! Bikes are really stable and fits nicely on my truck.


is that a mustang in the back? id love to see a pic of that..


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Local717 said:


> View attachment 944198


I just goggled Betty R to find out what/who makes that...OMG $$ that is one Hellov a light!!

Really digg the thin side mount next to the stem!


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> I just goggled Betty R to find out what/who makes that...OMG $$ that is one Hellov a light!!
> 
> Really digg the thin side mount next to the stem!


You get what you pay for in Lupine! Also what you don't see is the wireless controller. It can be positioned anywhere on your bars, and if you use this lamp in the headband mode, the controller can be attached to a wrist band if so desired.


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

Some little boy is getting his Christmas present early, because daddy can't wait that long.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 944191
> 
> 
> Winter Upgrade Pile-O-Stuff!!
> ...


Nice score, but you should upgrade that beer while you're at it!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL That is "working" beer JBW!! 

Yeah I'm excited to get this build in... 2015 should be, no, MUST be a good riding season for me!! I'm READy!!

Happy Trails!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Burt4x4 said:


> Really digg the thin side mount next to the stem!


Gloworm uses the same kind of mount.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 on the beer.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

what was total cost on that? what gearing? 10 speed? 24/38?



Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 944191
> 
> 
> Winter Upgrade Pile-O-Stuff!!
> ...


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

B.A.R.K. said:


> Some little boy is getting his Christmas present early, because daddy can't wait that long.
> View attachment 944279


Seamless transition from balance bike to pedal bike.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

B.A.R.K. said:


> Seamless transition from balance bike to pedal bike.
> View attachment 944530


Awesome! He's ready to crush the next mountain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Transition Klunker. It serves the same purpose my original klunker served when I used it for a town bike to save the wear on my Colnago. One speed, coaster brake, nothing more. I don't ride the Colnago any more, but now all my mountain bikes bikes are too much bike to take to the grocery store. You have to secure it carefully, and even if you chain it up so it can't be stolen, parts can be removed.

No one will cut the lock for this one. There is no part on it that can be taken off easily or that has any value. And it's really a gas to ride.

Unlike the '30s Schwinns I started out with 40 years ago, this is an actual bike, much tougher than the old school plumbing arranged in the shape of a bicycle. It's a solid, fun ride, especially when wearing jeans and big work boots. If I were to destroy the frame, I would not be ending the life of something collectible, but destruction is unlikely. This thing is heavy, but really stout.

Biggest drawback is the too-short seatpost and the useless saddle. Worst saddle ever, had to throw it away and use one out of the discard bin at the bike shop. I have a longer aftermarket seatpost on order. It's an uncommon size, one inch or 25.4mm, so it is not a stock item at the LBS.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

had my eye on the klunker ever since transition put it out!!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Pic of you latest purchase (bike related only)*

Early Christmas present....Syntace P6 Hyflex for my Santa Cruz Highball C


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got this pile in this week.









Did this today.


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

Just put this together. Very excited:thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

MediumDiesel said:


> Just put this together. Very excited:thumbsup:
> View attachment 944970


Nice bike! You're gonna love it..


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought I'd give flats a try but didn't want to spend a lot of coin. Here are my Rock Bros Ebay specials from China. Less than $20 bucks including shipping and got here in 11 days. Zero problems.


----------



## mamba520 (Dec 9, 2014)

Deore XT across the board. Drivetrain, brakes, and pedals. I cant open them until christmas though.


----------



## mamba520 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gordon Shumway said:


> ^Is that your actual bike or a pic from the internet?
> 
> I picked these up this week on sale:
> 
> View attachment 942879


Cool, what did you pay for them? I just got the same ones yesterday on sale.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to try out the clipless program.










Sent from my little phone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Bike&Fish said:


> Going to try out the clipless program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear . . . hope you got some knee pads to go with.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

mamba520 said:


> Cool, what did you pay for them? I just got the same ones yesterday on sale.


About $65 on Amazon. They were like $76 then went down to $65 so I bought them and saw them all the way down to $60 around Thanksgiving.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Picked it up yesterday.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

So Yer, it's been raining a fair bit lately.

New Alex rims sx44 rim on the rear, as well as jetblack floor pump.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Shinc said:


> View attachment 945639
> 
> View attachment 945642
> 
> ...


I made one!


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice! I got this from mountainbikesdirect.com.Au for 16 bucks. Might get a template of it tho. Keen to test it this arvo!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

New pedals and shoes.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered a Specialized Hotrock 20 Street for my 7yo. He wants gears and hand brakes. It will arrive next week and the shop will hold it till Christmas. Now I need to get some 20" knobbies to swap out.
I liked the Trek Superfly 20 but green is his favorite color and at 7 that's an important detail.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Carbon Reynolds wheels, because carbon


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Some new parts.
Ardent tires, XT brakes, spank spike pedals.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Pic of aforementioned wheels.









And an AbsoluteBlack chainring


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

I just received a tad a1 and a Thule t2 rack for the commuter car I just picked up.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I wiped out in September and hurt myself a bit trying to DH my XC bike.
I didn't want to spend thousands on a new DH bike so I decided to get a used one.
So I replaced the fork, front wheel and calipers with used but bought new rubber, handle bars, grips, stem and put it together last night. Lots of way nicer bikes on here but for a few hundred this is my 04 Devinci Magma


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^Nice Terranaut... When life hands you lemons you build a new bike! Or however that saying goes. :thumbsup:

I bought a protection plate for my lower bits off a fellow MTBR member.. Thanks, cytoe!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I have to laugh. On another site I visit for reptile enthusiasts I ran into a guy named Derek Roddy. As it turns out it was the real Derek Roddy aka New York metal drummer. I had assumed the member was just a fan. So when I read your name I can't help but wonder....is that you Sting? ;-)


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> I have to laugh. On another site I visit for reptile enthusiasts I ran into a guy named Derek Roddy. As it turns out it was the real Derek Roddy aka New York metal drummer. I had assumed the member was just a fan. So when I read your name I can't help but wonder....is that you Sting? ;-)


I am sorry but you have mistaken me for someone else.. I hail from the planet Melmac and eat cats. Gordon Shumner is Sting.. I'm Shumway. :band:


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh yeah....lol my bad. Alf is Shumway. Ok then...is this the real Alf?


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Been ages since I've had a dj bike, miss my old one dearly. Just came in tonight taking off the front brake and good to go=)


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Arrived now.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

trailthis on ebay , good people.

kmc x10 gold. ready for tonight's ride !


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vegard said:


>


Dat frame is sexy!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Carbon goodness T275c! Need to weight her but I'm hoping for high 26/27pound range! Carbon frame, cranks, handlebar, and wheels with i9 hubs!








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

stand for $60. Love Craigs list


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

this is my new trail bike.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

It's the little things in life....

Like sticky flats.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*Christmas bike!*


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

cannot wait to get home and try these


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

carbuncle said:


>


Love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JusReloaded (Dec 15, 2014)

2014 Air 9 RDO

Absolutely love this bike!


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Early Christmas present for myself


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Niner One 9 with a RS Sid RL


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Great deal I got $40.00*

$40.00 Brand New Full face


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Linky? I could use a cheap FF!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

carbuncle said:


> Linky? I could use a cheap FF!


sorry carb, it was a local buy from a guy.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to University Bicycle in Tampa.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

same helmet I got on a deal used but red or orange. like the black



JohnFL said:


> Thanks to University Bicycle in Tampa.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Ten of these. Because less than $3 a set... Heavy stuff this is (1.3 kg), but enough for the bikes I'm going to try to make rideable. I won't use all of them, I'll try to sell the extra ones for a small profit.

http://img04.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/26/09/66/4926096617

And two pairs of these grips for a similar price.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got this.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Kinda hard to see here, but got a new Raceface Atlas stem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

My beautiful wife got me a GoPro for Christmas, for all my trail adventures...:thumbsup:


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Bluegrass AM helmet 







Saris single bike car rack

Got them boxing day sales. My self Christmas presents thanks to work bonus. Helmet was $80 off and rack was $20 off. Didn't realise how much better proper mtb helmets feel...


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Schwinn S 9six


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

carbuncle said:


> Linky? I could use a cheap FF!


T.H.E. Point 5 Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA - Different helmet but cheap and I like mine.

EDIT: Just looked at that again and realized they are down to 1 size and color... hopefully you are XL


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Been saving for a while to do this conversion.........From 2x9 to 1x10. Race Face Next SL, Sram XO type 2.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Chain guide coming? Looks like that puppy bounce right off there. Looks good tho.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

morando6784 said:


> Chain guide coming? Looks like that puppy bounce right off there. Looks good tho.


If it's a Narrow Wide, he's just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I second that. Narrow/wide will be fine. It will make a boatload of noise before it ever jumps off. Judge accordingly.


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm only a year into the sport, just look like t would use a guide. Can someone exsplain what you mean by narrow wide? Is that the style of chain?


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

It is the front chain ring


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

ghettocop said:


> Been saving for a while to do this conversion.........From 2x9 to 1x10. Race Face Next SL, Sram XO type 2.


I like ! lbs here sells them , super nice bikes imo.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Narrow wide refers to the teeth on the chainring. Some are narrow and some are wide to hold the chain on.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

785mm handlebar ^^









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice bar/stem combo.


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Gordon Shumway said:


> I am sorry but you have mistaken me for someone else.. I hail from the planet Melmac and eat cats. Gordon Shumner is Sting.. I'm Shumway. :band:


*sumner


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Swapped out the Saris single for this xtech triple. Single was way too wobbly on the back. This is much sturdier and they did same price for me

Bluegrass helmet has stayed though! Heaps comfy


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Latest purchase by my kids, for me 
Very nice easy cleaning backpack, got really muddy at the end of the ride and everything just wiped off afterwards.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

DMR Vault
Thomson Elite Stem
Renthal Chainstay protector

Going to get those Raceface Crank Boots next week, and I think I'm done.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Race Face Atlas Stem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigoishe (Feb 6, 2013)

Christmas/Birthday gift for my Turner Burner!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> Race Face Atlas Stem


Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## epicxt (Dec 24, 2007)

Maiden voyage on Christmas Day.








Trek Superfly 9.8


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Maiden voyage and ha got it dirty!!! NICE!!! 👍👍👍. Awesome bike. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## epicxt (Dec 24, 2007)

Wouldn't have it any other way! My other mtb is a 2012 Trek Rig (SS). Having gears again kinda feels like cheating. 
You've got a nice fleet going there. I used to have a 2009 Top Fuel 9.9 ssl but sold it as I wasn't racing mtb much anymore. Digging the feel of the 29er wheels.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

$40 off a buy swap sell page on fb. Only got used as a pram twice and the lady didn't like it. Been keeping an eye out for either a kid seat or trailer for a while. Saved myself a fair bit of dough on this. (looks like it will fit an esky too!)


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Nice bike! :thumbsup:


Thank you sir! Too bad I just ordered a Nomad frame.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Got it for Christmas. Came back home and realized it was the wrong size..... (its 200X57 and I need 215X63. Anyone wanna trade? sigh)


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats a let down LOL. Put it on the pink bike buy and sell you should be able to sell it fast.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

YYZ said:


> Thats a let down LOL. Put it on the pink bike buy and sell you should be able to sell it fast.


I called Cane Creek today to see if they could help me out with a trade. he said he'd get back to me but Im not super optimistic. I made a Pinkbike ad just now as a contingency plan. Hope I dont take too much of a bath on it. Mostly irritated becuase I really wanted to mount it last night and ride all this week as I have off work all week.

it was totally my fault as I put on my list what size I needed. I dont know how I got it wrong...


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Shinc said:


> View attachment 950590
> 
> $40 off a buy swap sell page on fb. Only got used as a pram twice and the lady didn't like it. Been keeping an eye out for either a kid seat or trailer for a while. Saved myself a fair bit of dough on this. (looks like it will fit an esky too!)


ya it sure is awesome if you have just a "little" patience at the deals you can find!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Cdale Felix said:


> My beautiful wife got me a GoPro for Christmas, for all my trail adventures...:thumbsup:


usually it is not the adventures, rather the mishaps that the wife wants to see! lol congrats


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sooner518 said:


> it was totally my fault as I put on my list what size I needed. I dont know how I got it wrong...


This reminds me of an old carpenters saying...Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Christmas presents from my wife.
Troy Lee D2 & Oakley Proven Goggles



My 12 year old son got a "new" to him Giant Yukon FX that had been totally upgraded by a guy on Pinkbike. A big upgrade from his Hardrock.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> This reminds me of an old carpenters saying...Measure twice, cut once.


Hahaha. I know. That's what I get for being in a hurry while making my list a month ago.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

kENDA Slant 6 and Nevegal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

sooner518 said:


> Got it for Christmas. Came back home and realized it was the wrong size..... (its 200X57 and I need 215X63. Anyone wanna trade? sigh)


That's an amazing shock. Worth the wait for the new one.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

sooner518 said:


> Got it for Christmas. Came back home and realized it was the wrong size..... (its 200X57 and I need 215X63. Anyone wanna trade? sigh)


Bummer, man.. But they (wherever it was bought from, CC?) doesn't take returns? The worst part is not being able to use something that someone was excited to give to you. First world problem I guess.

That's part of the reason why I prefer to just "gift" bikes/parts to myself year round and leave things like socks to my wife.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Bummer, man.. But they (wherever it was bought from, CC?) doesn't take returns? The worst part is not being able to use something that someone was excited to give to you. First world problem I guess.
> 
> That's part of the reason why I prefer to just "gift" bikes/parts to myself year round and leave things like socks to my wife.


i gave them the measurements i thought i needed, and they apparently found a new one on Ebay and bought it off there.

i called up Cane Creek yesterday and explained what happened and they were cool with me sending mine to them and exchanging it for the right size at no cost. really awesome of them to do that for me when they definitely didnt have to. i threw it in the mail yesterday.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Onto the smaller bits now for my Trek, always a good sign. I think possibly it needs a new chain, haven't pressured it yet, but also had no problems with the current one either, but I will ask someone who knows about bikes properly before buying a new one.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Barmits. 2 hours at 30 degrees, and warm hands (but cold feet).


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Not for me, but my X-mas gift to my sister who had her first kid in April.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

MPX309 said:


> View attachment 950494
> 
> 
> DMR Vault
> ...


Nice ride, but I wish I had a dollar for every time I said 'I think I'm done". I always seem to want to make just one more change. My "work in progress" below. Just added the new foam grips and went to a Renegade rear tire (not shown) which is a super fast tire.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Ordered and it will be here Monday. Can't wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedubsack85 (Aug 20, 2011)

2014 stumpy elite FSR demo i got at half price, Race face atlas 1.25 riser's in green, and green Deity pedals just showed up. And i found a helmet to fit my big ass head TLD Double XL in grey with green stripes. Ill take more pics soon. but heres the bike in the bed of my truck fresh out the LBS


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did you take it on any trails?


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

trmn8er said:


> Nice ride, but I wish I had a dollar for every time I said 'I think I'm done". I always seem to want to make just one more change. My "work in progress" below. Just added the new foam grips and went to a Renegade rear tire (not shown) which is a super fast tire.
> 
> View attachment 951478


I hear ya! Thanks btw. Nice ride yourself.

Got me crank boots fitted, and chain guide wheel (can't really see it here)


----------



## Donny1988 (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow,those bikes are beautiful, here's my early Xmas gift:thumbsup:


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

VP Harriers, here finally, now all I need is a bike to bolt them to LOL


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> Ordered and it will be here Monday. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CARBON BATMAN!!!!! I'd be afraid to scratch it.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

bald dirt bag said:


> HOLY CARBON BATMAN!!!!! I'd be afraid to scratch it.


I am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

WTB Pure V Race saddle to replace a creaking Silverado Comp.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

New flat pedals! So much grippier than the old ones.


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

I got theese from a friend, not new but never used Oddyssey Ceilinski pedals. The platforms that started it all.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

My latest...

PK


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

PMK said:


> My latest...
> 
> PK


More details??? Looks nice


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

my new suunto ambit 2 saphire. far better than my old polar cs 300 and looks great too


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

New Pedals


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Bell Super 2R


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New (in the post soon, I'm hoping) gloves & grips ^^ both (on bike) seem to have worn out at the same time... paid $47 NZD for new gear =)

















-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

My new Nomad - love this thing.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

That is sleek!! Did you put the blue fox decals on the fork?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

YYZ said:


> That is sleek!! Did you put the blue fox decals on the fork?


Yeah I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

XT Shadow Plus


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Giro Remedy and GoPro Hero 4


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

Not 100% bike related but it was my most recent purchase within my bike fitness in mind. haha i even got it from a bike store.








It was a lot cheaper than the store I grocery store or GNC thats for sure.

Muscle Milk 2.47 lbs | Cytomax


----------



## mightyjoe321 (Dec 28, 2014)

my new john tomac vanish 160 from 2010 i think. Purcahased in slovenia ,was test bike.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

This just showed up  TORO MK6 Exposure.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

JT2MA71 said:


> This just showed up  TORO MK6 Exposure.


Nice light. I have a previous version that doesn't show the charge %. I use it on my roadies and it is brilliant.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Bought some new shades off of chainlove.com for $25.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

crank1979 said:


> Nice light. I have a previous version that doesn't show the charge %. I use it on my roadies and it is brilliant.


Thanks! I have yet to figure out how to switch the program modes, just played with it quickly while charging, then I left it to fully charge.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Soooo I bought a craigslist g2 geometry FOX RL32 sight unseen and the guy said it was for a 29er but It wasn't. So now my Gf's 26er gets the upgrade over her Dart 3. Her birthday is the 12th so I'll try and play it off like I meant to buy it for her. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I just picked up and installed some Industry Nine Enduro wheels. Feel amazing!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Got an Invisiframe kit on the way for my RM 770 Rally and a pair of Altura Attack shorts (tired of getting wet) for me.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> I just picked up and installed some Industry Nine Enduro wheels. Feel amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What wheel set did you replace?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

JT2MA71 said:


> Very nice! What wheel set did you replace?


I had a pair of WTB i23 wheels with hope hubs. This wheelset is almost an exact 1/2lb lighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

mightyjoe321 said:


> my new john tomac vanish 160 from 2010 i think. Purcahased in slovenia ,was test bike.


Really nice! Congrats!


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> I had a pair of WTB i23 wheels with hope hubs. This wheelset is almost an exact 1/2lb lighter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool! I'm thinking of changing to I9 hubs but keeping my rims.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Flea Bay. 2nd hand Giant contact 730mm bar. Will give an extra 40mm on what I have. Pick it up tomorrow.

Now to find a new/2nd hand stem to give it even better control!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

First step in building my first set of wheels


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

New shoes for my bike..


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

New grips for the new bars.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Gordon Shumway said:


> New shoes for my bike..
> 
> View attachment 955415
> 
> ...


You're gonna love those.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New lid and grips on board... just awaiting new gloves, had to send em back as too small - need XL in this brand rather than L - as per my current Fox'ees

NB, pic in next post :teehee:

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Oops! Pic ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

These


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Avid brakes replacement parts?


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep! BB7


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Ive got the BB5's on my RLT9 and think that they are dreadful. I have been tossing the idea around of replacing them from day 1 but I like to put $ toward my mountain bike more so I just deal with them. What do you think about your BB7's?


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got them used actually, that's the reason for replacing the bits. I've only ridden around the block with them on while adjusting them for proximity to the rotor. They seem to be fine so far. From what I hear they're great, but I don't have any direct experience with them yet.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New cranks and DM ring


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Soon&#8230;


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

CDK said:


> Ive got the BB5's on my RLT9 and think that they are dreadful. I have been tossing the idea around of replacing them from day 1 but I like to put $ toward my mountain bike more so I just deal with them. What do you think about your BB7's?


I pulled my bb5's off before even riding based on another bike I had one time with them. I installed the Hayes CX Experts on my rlt9. They are great. Can barely see in







this photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bontrager switchblade race lite fork for my trek 29er and a FOX RL for my Gf's specialized. (Which is secretly my way of keeping a 26in HT around for me to ride)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

trailwerks said:


> I pulled my bb5's off before even riding based on another bike I had one time with them. I installed the Hayes CX Experts on my rlt9. They are great. Can barely see in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been eying the TRP Hy-Rd brakes but always can find a better way to spend $300


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

CDK said:


> I have been eying the TRP Hy-Rd brakes but always can find a better way to spend $300


I'm running a pair of TRP Spyres on my Jamis Nova Race, they're the business. Super easy to dial in. Highly recommended.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2013)

CDK said:


> I have been eying the TRP Hy-Rd brakes but always can find a better way to spend $300


I'm running a pair on my CX after trying to get the BB5s to work. Love them and wouldn't ever think go going back. Single best upgrade I've made on the bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New gloves (very summery)...

















-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Guide RSC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Gore gloves*

from a bike shop in UK


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Now it just needs to get here...


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally got my new DBInline back from Cane Creek after originally getting the wrong size for Christmas (totally was my fault).

major props to Cane Creek for exchanging the shock when I didnt even buy it from them. Great customer service. they really helped me out of a big jam!

just took it for a quick ride down the road with the dog. man it feels nice. you lose all that wallowy midstroke feel of the stock Fox RP23. it feels plusher on the big hits and I didnt even use all the travel on the one really technical, droppy section.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Got the marsh guard in the mail today. I know, I could've made one


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Local motorbike shop was having a tld sale. So couldn't help myself. Know they are motox gloves but they were also only $10 instead of $59. Be a good backup pair to my fox's or as a winter glove


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

The only issue with that glove is the right one is going to want to twist downward on you. 

Man, I'm jealous. For $10?? I always see good gloves on closeout, but NEVER see my size. "Yep, XL is a common size...we had a bunch, and sold the last pair about an hour ago." :madman:


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> The only issue with that glove is the right one is going to want to twist downward on you.
> 
> Man, I'm jealous. For $10?? I always see good gloves on closeout, but NEVER see my size. "Yep, XL is a common size...we had a bunch, and sold the last pair about an hour ago." :madman:


Yer I was pretty surprised by how cheap they were going. I wear mediums on my fox mtb gloves but I found the small fitted better with the tlds. Seem a fair bit more cushioned than the foxs. Seeing as though they are motox. I'll let you know if they have any urge to try and spin my grips off 👍


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

dejock said:


> Now it just needs to get here...


hellyeah ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Upgrade to SRAM X01 and RaceFace Turbine crankset.









I am now the proud owner of a 6 inch travel trail shredding machine that clocks in at a hair over 27 lbs.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

New 50mm stem completes the cockpit upgrade of 730mm bars and lock on grips.

No to find an air fork and i should have a few extra months of fun before I look at a new bike


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Epicon and Fulcrum Red Power XL wheelset. Saved me 1.5kg. Granted, the 1kg savings came from the XCM replacement.

Anyone with X-series Suntour forks should upgrade to Epicon immediately! Performance and weight benefit is worth way more than the price.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

lorsban said:


> Epicon and Fulcrum Red Power XL wheelset. Saved me 1.5kg. Granted, the 1kg savings came from the XCM replacement.
> 
> Anyone with X-series Suntour forks should upgrade to Epicon immediately! Performance and weight benefit is worth way more than the price.


I'm looking for a replacement to my xcm too. Starting to get play in it already,althoigh I'm pretty rough on it. Where did u get the epicon from?


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Shinc said:


> I'm looking for a replacement to my xcm too. Starting to get play in it already,althoigh I'm pretty rough on it. Where did u get the epicon from?


Bike shop here. Though this is a 2014 clearance model.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Got some new ODI Van's grips and a TLD A-1 Helmet. Really like the A-1helmet ! The jury is still out on the grips. I like the feel and look a lot, but they are thin. I am used to OURY's. Need some more time with them.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice helmet! Get the ourys back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

lencho said:


> Got some new ODI Van's grips and a TLD A-1 Helmet. Really like the A-1helmet ! The jury is still out on the grips. I like the feel and look a lot, but they are thin. I am used to OURY's. Need some more time with them.


The ODI rogues are more in line with OURY thickness with that nice padded feel. That's what I run and used to use Oury.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

There's a bike in there somewhere, I think.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

I am jealous. Looks like its going to be an awesome build. Enjoi


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> There's a bike in there somewhere, I think.


Nice!


----------



## shaun1987 (Jan 5, 2015)

Not as nice as some of the stuff here but it gets me started after not having really ridden hard since I was a kid. Diamondback Apex. As soon as I got it home took off all the reflectors and put on some decent platform pedals ( had cheap plastic ons). Now to get out and ride.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> There's a bike in there somewhere, I think.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J.B. Weld again.

Hell Yeah! "Pile of Fun!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've made about 5 of these now from recycled black backs you put on presentations the office I work at has a ton that just get recycled so I sometimes just make them. Trying different sizes, I usually just give them to friends for a beer. My biggest issue is cleanly getting a hold further in the center, I just have a paper hole punch that does not reach very far, and the durability is lacking when you want to tighten them down, the holes will rip if you pull too tight.

The smaller one will go on my gf bike and the larger two are for fat bikes.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I've made about 5 of these now from recycled black backs you put on presentations the office I work at has a ton that just get recycled so I sometimes just make them. Trying different sizes, I usually just give them to friends for a beer. My biggest issue is cleanly getting a hold further in the center, I just have a paper hole punch that does not reach very far, and the durability is lacking when you want to tighten them down, the holes will rip if you pull too tight.
> 
> The smaller one will go on my gf bike and the larger two are for fat bikes.


Use a drill


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Decided to check this whole avalanche racing float x revalve/rebuild thing out...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

mestapho said:


> Use a drill


That was right in front of my face this whole time....


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

Or a leather hole punch


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

shaun1987 said:


> Not as nice as some of the stuff here but it gets me started after not having really ridden hard since I was a kid. Diamondback Apex. As soon as I got it home took off all the reflectors and put on some decent platform pedals ( had cheap plastic ons). Now to get out and ride.


Then you can single speed and rigid it and have even MORE fun


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

woops


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

*Not my picture*

but I couldn't pass the Price Point sale. Easton Havoc 35mm AM stem clearance $100 down to $30. Replaced the factory 70mm Truvativ stem on my SC Bronson


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Just jumped on the 1x10 bandwagon. 

One up 42 &16 cogs plus Absolute Black 32 tooth spiderless chainring. Topped off with a KMC gold chain
Sub 30 pounds now.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

just picked these up


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

new joe blow pump. $14.00 and some change shipped. Deal


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Five Ten Falcon's. First pair of 5.10's. Interested to try them out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a good deal. Mind sharing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaun1987 (Jan 5, 2015)

For cutting those holes you can use any hollow metal tube and a hammer to cut a clean hole in it. This way your not limited on depth. Just make sure you place something hard that you don't mind making a mark on. A good example is a brass casing from a bullet if you shoot.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

My first aftermarket shocks...can't wait to ride! Unfortunately, we are getting ready for the biggest storm in the tri-state area in decades...:madman:


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Kali Chakra, wanted the bug net of the "plus" model but liked the solid color better.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cleaned the cockpit up  Decided to try a 1x10 drive train with a Raceface 30t NW chainring. For $46 why not. Running it with my 11-36t cassette. Also picked up some Deity Compounds.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I got a great deal on Jenson. I know they are 3x but I plan on converting this bike to 1x soon and these will be great!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Finishing touch to my 1x10 conversion, Yetiman front dr cover.


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

just need a decent lid now. kinda like the look of the bern watts.


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, HitMen, I already have an SLX crankset on one bike and a Deore one on another. Both 1x with NW, how do you (me) justify to spend the cost on a new crankset if I am ditching the rings regardless (just like you will). Please convince me that there is more to an XT crankset converted to 1x other than the branding and awesome looks. 
In the end, I believe the spindle and perhaps the arms are really the same, what changes are the rings. Am I correct? Jenson has a killer deal indeed.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

igno-mtb said:


> Well, HitMen, I already have an SLX crankset on one bike and a Deore one on another. Both 1x with NW, how do you (me) justify to spend the cost on a new crankset if I am ditching the rings regardless (just like you will). Please convince me that there is more to an XT crankset converted to 1x other than the branding and awesome looks.
> In the end, I believe the spindle and perhaps the arms are really the same, what changes are the rings. Am I correct? Jenson has a killer deal indeed.


There is no reason to switch to an xt from what you already have unless your crankset is junk and needs to be replaced.
I personally do not like 1x conversions with shimano crankset because I dont like the look of the spider and how it can get in the way. I swapped out my xt cranks with a 32t narrow/wide for th new raceface turbine cinch (spiderless) 1x crankset. With this crankset there are multipule reasons to switch over including 30mm spindle, spiderless so nothing gets in the way it looks way better and you can get a chainguide really low. Its not nearly as cheap but much better imo


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

igno-mtb said:


> Well, HitMen, I already have an SLX crankset on one bike and a Deore one on another. Both 1x with NW, how do you (me) justify to spend the cost on a new crankset if I am ditching the rings regardless (just like you will). Please convince me that there is more to an XT crankset converted to 1x other than the branding and awesome looks.
> In the end, I believe the spindle and perhaps the arms are really the same, what changes are the rings. Am I correct? Jenson has a killer deal indeed.


Yes, you are correct. I switched because of the deal ($115) and because I wanted 175mm instead of the 170mm RaceFace I was running.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

CDK said:


> There is no reason to switch to an xt from what you already have unless your crankset is junk and needs to be replaced.
> I personally do not like 1x conversions with shimano crankset because I dont like the look of the spider and how it can get in the way. I swapped out my xt cranks with a 32t narrow/wide for th new raceface turbine cinch (spiderless) 1x crankset. With this crankset there are multipule reasons to switch over including 30mm spindle, spiderless so nothing gets in the way it looks way better and you can get a chainguide really low. Its not nearly as cheap but much better imo


Those new Cinch cranks are awesome but more crank than I need and mucho dinero! I came close to picking up some E13 for the same price as my XT but their proprietary and expensive BB was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

The proprietary bb and tool are my only gripes with the turbine crankset besides being pricy.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Out with the DX clipless, in with the flats. Driveway ride suggests they are noticeably better (more comfortable, stable, and less tendency to roll a pedal forward) than my Straitline AMP's. Plus, they're green.


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr. 68 Hundred said:


> Out with the DX clipless, in with the flats. Driveway ride suggests they are noticeably better (more comfortable, stable, and less tendency to roll a pedal forward) than my Straitline AMP's. Plus, they're green.


Colour is a leading factor of what things I buy for my bike....


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shinc said:


> Colour is a leading factor of what things I buy for my bike....


As long as it's black.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

bigkat273 said:


> As long as it's black.


Henry Ford and Johnny Cash were not wrong. Except in the case of these b1tchin' green pedals.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

race face sixc bars and soon a new wheelset. Just waiting on rims to be delivered.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

R







. New used chromag root down. Soon to be a bad ass all mountain single speed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

New stuff from Amazon and Chainlove... New chain for my HT gets here tomorrow. Also got a new chain checker in the mail a couple days ago which prompted the purchase of said chain.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Garmin mount from K Edge. If you use a Garmin these are AMAZING!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

New rotors and a cheap hanging scale from Amazon:









I'm pretty happy with 30.38 lbs for the alloy tracer. I'm going to try to get it down to 29 or so. I compared the accuracy of the scale vs my park tools table top scale and it was +1g on a 350g helmet, not bad for 4 dollars.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Gettin sick of the fatman in the red suit pissin around with my xmas tire not having arrived yet (longer story)...

So bought a Wild Grip'r 2 for $32 USD ^^









=)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

New Pikes for the TRc:
Pikes by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Gordon Shumway said:


> New stuff from Amazon and Chainlove... New chain for my HT gets here tomorrow. Also got a new chain checker in the mail a couple days ago which prompted the purchase of said chain.
> 
> View attachment 959875
> 
> ...


What's the model name of those socks? I dig'em!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

igno-mtb said:


> What's the model name of those socks? I dig'em!


SockGuy Alligator socks.. If you do a search for 'SockGuy' on Amazon there are all kinds for good prices.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> Garmin mount from K Edge. If you use a Garmin these are AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!! How does the mount attach to the stem? Where can I get one?

Thanks!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

JT2MA71 said:


> That's nice!! How does the mount attach to the stem? Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks!


The mount replaces the stem top cap.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

CC DBAir CS Fitted









I also have a Giro Feature helmet too now


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*New chainring*

Sweet! New RF 32T chainring. Removed a 38T ring......I need lower gears:thumbsup:

25 bucks from PricePoint


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

2014 Specialized Camber 29er.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

From bike
Some new used Stan's Crests under the muck. Ebay score.


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

brand new 2014 Bell super, was going cheap so i snatched it out the shop keepers hands before he changed his mind.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*shimano pedals*

new buy with amazon


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Azonic Flow bars... these are wider than expected but still a bad ass set of bars. With the niterider thing ziptied to the bars the stem looks like a rig job... it is not.


That niterider light


and aeffect pedals


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a Hans Dampf TLR Snakeskin for $40. One of the easiest tires I've mounted tubeless. My first HD, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

My little lady's new ride. 2014 Scott spark 710. Dropper post is the next buy for this thing.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Float X









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ordered this past weekend, should be here in a few weeks.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Picked up a Hans Dampf TLR Snakeskin for $40. One of the easiest tires I've mounted tubeless. My first HD, we'll see how it goes.


I'd route that brake cable between the fork and wheel, it's likely to get snagged on something how it's routed now.


----------



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

My new 2014 Lapierre Spicy 527. Now if only the snow would melt!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

RWC kit for my Atlas build.



mayonays said:


> I'd route that brake cable between the fork and wheel, it's likely to get snagged on something how it's routed now.


Yes and no, your legs and cranks stick just as far out. Granted better safe than sorry


----------



## hugecgar (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

mayonays said:


> I'd route that brake cable between the fork and wheel, it's likely to get snagged on something how it's routed now.


Thanks for the suggestion. Have you seen where I ride? Unless a giant saguaro suddenly jumps out at me, I think it is very unlikely it will get snagged.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Cannondale His & Hers...


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

Easton Grips
Deore Crankset
Epicon Fork
Zefal Saddle Bag
Giyo Pump

Looking to add something violet and Red to make it look like the Joker


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Prepping it for next weekend's race.
New Funn Flame On flat bars, Ardent front, Ikon rear, brake pads.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Conti TK 2.4 (650b) on board









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Barfly 3.0 for my Garmin gps


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

A freebie from the area Giro rep! 








Had to flat black the underside of the visor to eliminate the neon glow.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

My new purchase after its first ride :madmax:


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

fuel15 said:


> My new purchase after its first ride :madmax:


The pictures isn't big enough to make out what's going on, but it looks like either total rear shock failure, or there's a frame break around that area. Are those zip ties holding it together??? 

Either way, just one :madmax: would not cover that situation for me!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

didn't realize that i had worn front and rear damn near to nubs...


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> The pictures isn't big enough to make out what's going on, but it looks like either total rear shock failure, or there's a frame break around that area. Are those zip ties holding it together???
> 
> Either way, just one :madmax: would not cover that situation for me!


Sorry about the photo size. Yes it's missing the rear shock as it failed on its first ride.

I've owned it a month in a few days and it's been ridden for a total of 30minutes. And I'm paying the labour content to have the shock removed for warranty. Not happy is an understatement


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

That's brutal. My LBS includes 1 yr full service with their sale. That way there is no labour anything for a year even on adjustments for break in. I would complain a bit more because realistically you shouldn't be paying for a failure like that. Nice bike though! !


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

wow fuel15. I suggest you do not pay a dime.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

tylerw said:


> wow fuel15. I suggest you do not pay a dime.


Especially considering it probably took them all of 5 minutes to remove it and put the zip ties on.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

if they charge you I not buy anything from them and get service some place else.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Mach 6. Seatpost installation in progress.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Saladin said:


> Mach 6. Seatpost installation in progress.
> 
> View attachment 962657


Lube it up and slide it in!


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> That's brutal. My LBS includes 1 yr full service with their sale. That way there is no labour anything for a year even on adjustments for break in. I would complain a bit more because realistically you shouldn't be paying for a failure like that. Nice bike though! !


I'm glad its just not me that thinks that is crap service and wrong to charge over what I believe to be a faulty shock from brand new. Wrong from both Trek and the local Trek shop. Yes the Warranty states parts only but really when a part can't last more than 30 mins?? WTF Trek? By the way I'm 43yo and ride pretty tame or abuse isn't a factor.

Unfortunately I have already paid the $65 for the shop to remove and send the shock away. Really ...its 10 mins max. The local Trek bike shop informed me that if I was to remove the shock myself I would void the warranty on the "whole bike" Hence why I paid the fee. Can anyone tell me if this is the case especially you guys in Australia? It sounds like the local bike shop is boosting sales?? Or Trek use this to avoid warranty claims? interested to hear the truth.

If feel ripped off and it's wrong in principal. You expect better after sales service when you buy a 3 grand plus RRP bike. Word of mouth is good advertising .... or very bad.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

fuel15 said:


> I'm glad its just not me that thinks that is crap service and wrong to charge over what I believe to be a faulty shock from brand new. Wrong from both Trek and the local Trek shop. Yes the Warranty states parts only but really when a part can't last more than 30 mins?? WTF Trek? By the way I'm 43yo and ride pretty tame or abuse isn't a factor.
> 
> Unfortunately I have already paid the $65 for the shop to remove and send the shock away. Really ...its 10 mins max. The local Trek bike shop informed me that if I was to remove the shock myself I would void the warranty on the "whole bike" Hence why I paid the fee. Can anyone tell me if this is the case especially you guys in Australia? It sounds like the local bike shop is boosting sales?? Or Trek use this to avoid warranty claims? interested to hear the truth.
> 
> If feel ripped off and it's wrong in principal. You expect better after sales service when you buy a 3 grand plus RRP bike. Word of mouth is good advertising .... or very bad.


At a minimum, it's a poor job of setting the expectations with you. When you bought the bike, if they had said, "Now, the odds are nothing is going to go wrong with the bike, but you have a _____ year warranty. However, if something does go wrong it's our shop policy to charge the labor for removing and re-installing the defective part."

Then...you could have either accepted that, or chosen to go somewhere else. Not only would our local shops where I am in the US NEVER do business like that, they offer free tune ups for a full year after the sale of the bike. I had mine in just yesterday, unannounced, and they helped me add some air to my shocks, and tuned up my shifting.

My guess it it's the only Trek dealer nearby right? You're really going to be unhappy when they tell you it's another $50.00 to put the replacement shock back on the bike. :madmax: It's at about that time that I would let them know that you're none too impressed, and that you would expect a reputable Trek dealer to do better than that for their customers, and you will be pointing that out to everyone you know. You may also ask them if Trek is aware of your shop policy, and you'll be calling Trek to let them know that your next purchase won't be from this shop, or a Trek product. I would exhaust every avenue as politely as possible.

Heck...for that matter, we have a few local shops will actually TAKE THE BIKE BACK within 30 days if you decide you don't want it...full refund, no questions asked, unless you just abused it.

I can't believe that you were treated like that. Ridiculous.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I would be tempted to call Trek directly. Sounds like youbare getting hosed. Imagine if a car company told you they would only cover the engine but not the labour on a warranty claim? I just don't see it. I think the shop is screwing you over in more ways than one here.

Edit: try here
http://www.trekbikes.com/au/en/support/contact/


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

ya most bike stores have a deal with the manufacturer. they buy the bikes cheap but they give the 1 yr tune and warranty, I would do as said contact the manufactor. and how can they void the warranty. car dealers don't even do that. if they find that its your fault in the part then they void that parts warranty not the whole car. guy just using it as a leverage for you to bring it in. I start to learn how to repair and do things on that bike and tell that bike store to go.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Terranaut said:


> I would be tempted to call Trek directly. Sounds like youbare getting hosed. Imagine if a car company told you they would only cover the engine but not the labour on a warranty claim? I just don't see it. I think the shop is screwing you over in more ways than one here.


That's a great example you gave here ^^^. I think that's very sound advice, even if it gets you nowhere. One issue may be...even getting a phone number for Trek. I couldn't even find how to call Giant direct which is a BIG PART of why I own a Bandit and not a Trance.

One would think that Trek would want to align themselves with good shops that will be ambassadors for their brand. That's not cutting it for that goal. Studies show that a negative experience will result in the affected party telling 10 people. It's definitely worthwhile to at least let the shop know that you intend to speak with Trek directly about your experience.

Think about it...it's here on the board, and who knows how many people have read this. If Trek doesn't make it right for you, then there are some people here who will definitely have a negative impression of their company, even though the impetus may be on the local shop to make that right. Perception can be a ____tch.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> At a minimum, it's a poor job of setting the expectations with you. When you bought the bike, if they had said, "Now, the odds are nothing is going to go wrong with the bike, but you have a _____ year warranty. However, if something does go wrong it's our shop policy to charge the labor for removing and re-installing the defective part."
> 
> Then...you could have either accepted that, or chosen to go somewhere else. Not only would our local shops where I am in the US NEVER do business like that, they offer free tune ups for a full year after the sale of the bike. I had mine in just yesterday, unannounced, and they helped me add some air to my shocks, and tuned up my shifting.
> 
> ...


It sounds like Trek in America is run so much better than here! :thumbsup: Mind you "Trek Yellow Jersey" in Brisbane and Ipswich are awesome to deal with and I would highly recommend them. But where I live you are 100% right with it being the only Trek dealer for miles.

I'm at the stage where it wouldn't surprise me is they charged me to refit the shock too. :madman: I think these shops forget about forums and they also forget we talk with our mates and other guys and girls that you meet out on the trails. We all work hard for our money and I don't mind spending money if I get treated well as a consumer.

But screw us over and we share our experiences. You have prompted me that I should contact Trek Australia and see if they if they even care?


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I would also let Trek know that if charging labour is their Australian policy that you will not be purchasing their product again. I doubt it is and that this is strictly the shop screwing with you. I also doubt you touching the bike would void the warranty. Where would they draw the line on that? Quick release a wheel and you are no longer covered? Nonsense.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> I would also let Trek know that if charging labour is their Australian policy that you will not be purchasing their product again. I doubt it is and that this is strictly the shop screwing with you. I also doubt you touching the bike would void the warranty. Where would they draw the line on that? Quick release a wheel and you are no longer covered? Nonsense.


I actually said the same to the bike shop. So if i remove anything is my warranty voided? The answer I received was that if you aren't a bike mechanic then removing components will void the warranty on the entire bike. Absolutely Ridiculous. I can only imagine what they would charge me to assemble a bike with a replacement frame if the worst was to happen. Maybe cheaper to buy a new bike. I will be sure to post Trek Australia's response.


----------



## Donny1988 (Dec 21, 2014)

Got these two products coming in the post any day now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well couple new things, new (and first wheel build myself) wheelset and new m615 brakes. Cant believe how much better they are then my old m445s!!!



For the poor guy with the Failed Trek Fuel, Trek USA at least doesnt play any of those games, 30 day return policy, warranty is no charge labor, and no such thing as "void warranty" if you change anything because your not a bike shop, as long as you are competent. Cant believe Trek as a company is OK with that kind of garbage, have a brand new bike that has a rear shock practically explode and treat a customer like that. Definately contact Trek directly about that, get your bike fixed and NEVER use that dealer again for ANYTHING.


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> I would also let Trek know that if charging labour is their Australian policy that you will not be purchasing their product again. I doubt it is and that this is strictly the shop screwing with you. I also doubt you touching the bike would void the warranty. Where would they draw the line on that? Quick release a wheel and you are no longer covered? Nonsense.


Just emailed Trek Australia... Interested to see what their customer service is like.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I am willing to bet the shop hears about this right away. I can't see Trek supporting this robbery in any way.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no formal qualificAtion for bike mechanic in Australia. That is rubbish if you do maitenance or change the parts you will void the warranty. 

Have you actually read the fine print that came with your bike? 

I won't buy trek bikes in Australia I got a friend you has been having regular problem with his rear shock. The rear shock blew 6 times.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

The new Bell Super 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Picked these up for cheap from my good buddy who just upgraded to X01

















Basically brand new XT cassette, 40t and 16t one up cogs, and gold kmc chain. $60.
Now I just need a bigger front ring.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Today is a good day.

Chain Reaction's standard (free) shipping took less than a week to get to Florida.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Picked up a crossbike and a workstand.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just waiting for them to arrive in the post!!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

2x10 in 5min..









I never use the big ring... well not on purpose =









Rookie move ^^ transition from fast to a hill climb for whatever reason my left hand fubared me and pushed my FD into the 42T at the same time my right hand shot the cassette to 36T = CRUNCH jammed my "new" RD into and pass the 36T cog, Boooo "CROSSCHAINING to the max" ( I set my chain length "tight") see the gouge??!! @($*%&&%@&%@)

NO MORE!!!

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

rave81 said:


> There is no formal qualificAtion for bike mechanic in Australia. That is rubbish if you do maitenance or change the parts you will void the warranty.
> 
> Have you actually read the fine print that came with your bike?
> 
> I won't buy trek bikes in Australia I got a friend you has been having regular problem with his rear shock. The rear shock blew 6 times.


No I haven't read the fine print yet. Hopefully I hear something back from Trek soon.

Would be nice to get out on the trails for my second ride on my new "repaired" bike.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

New (to me) RP23 for the full suspension and new brakes for the fatty.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

fuel15 said:


> I'm glad its just not me that thinks that is crap service and wrong to charge over what I believe to be a faulty shock from brand new. Wrong from both Trek and the local Trek shop. Yes the Warranty states parts only but really when a part can't last more than 30 mins?? WTF Trek? By the way I'm 43yo and ride pretty tame or abuse isn't a factor.
> 
> Unfortunately I have already paid the $65 for the shop to remove and send the shock away. Really ...its 10 mins max. The local Trek bike shop informed me that if I was to remove the shock myself I would void the warranty on the "whole bike" Hence why I paid the fee. Can anyone tell me if this is the case especially you guys in Australia? It sounds like the local bike shop is boosting sales?? Or Trek use this to avoid warranty claims? interested to hear the truth.
> 
> If feel ripped off and it's wrong in principal. You expect better after sales service when you buy a 3 grand plus RRP bike. Word of mouth is good advertising .... or very bad.


$65 for removing a shock?!?!? that LITERALLY takes less than a minute. it seriously takes one hex wrench to remove 2 bolts. thats it. 
and voiding a warranty because a customer removed a shock??? just no. that is 100% horseshit.

they are bending you over and if they didnt refund my money (MAYBE I can understand them charging you shipping to Trek, so like, $10), I'd be letting everyone I know what a screwjob this shop did to you. sorry man. hope you get your bike fixed and your money back.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

New shoes. For now, surprised by their weight.
Very hard to find these in Europe


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Ordered this, with some stans iron crosses (for road duty) and studded tires for the stock wheels. 








Winter can choke on a (you know what).


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Chippertheripper said:


> Ordered this, with some stans iron crosses (for road duty) and studded tires for the stock wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with the Iron Crosses for the road - they are rated for max PSI of 45


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Xx1 green grips and a mean rear light


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

SLX M675 Crankset, Race Face 30T and WolfTooth chainring bolts:

View attachment 963670


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

fuel15 said:


> Just emailed Trek Australia... Interested to see what their customer service is like.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Any luck yet?


----------



## fuel15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> I am willing to bet the shop hears about this right away. I can't see Trek supporting this robbery in any way.


Hmm two days and two emails to Trek Australia and no response. Either they are run off their feet with Warranty claims or don't care about their customers. I was hoping to be able to say how great Trek were in their response.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

The last few years I started riding my bike less and less. Recently I told myself I wanted to rekindle my love for mountain biking. I felt like my bikes were old and tired. They weren't, I know it's all in my head. Never the less I put them both up for sale on Craigslist and sold my Niner EMD and my 06 Santa Cruz Nomad. The Nomad was hard to say goodbye to. We went through a lot together. Three trips to Moab, Mammoth Bike park trips among other great adventures.

As soon as I sold them both by Friday I had a hole burning in my pocket. I knew I shouldn't just buy just anything. Shop around, read and get informed, look at the new technology, see what's out there. Apparently while I was getting away from my riding the Mountain Bike industry was busy advancing in every sect of the industry. I even test rode a bike where the whole suspension was computerized. Sounded cool, but not for me.

Monday evening came around and I went on CL and I saw this beauty. Great build and I always wanted an Ibis Mojo HD. Single owner. Older gentleman who took great care of it, threw in extra link, bearings, bottom guard for the frame and an extra set of Stan's Flow EX rims for an unbelievable price. It was like the MTBing Gods were smiling upon me and wanted me to fall back in love.

I took my new Mojo out later that day and boy is it an incredible machine. Took it out agin and invited my fiancé to come ride with me. She's never been MTBing. She loved it! She has a hardtail Felt 29er. So it looks like I also have a new riding buddy.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally jumped on the chance to go 1x10 on my On One 456. Zee derailleur and shifter, xt cassette, kmc chain and 34t Race Face NW.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

New to me Krampus landed last night


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got some Kenda Nevegals!!! Great grip!


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Picked up some ODI Ruffians for my new Enduro.


----------



## Donny1988 (Dec 21, 2014)

gallorody said:


> The last few years I started riding my bike less and less. Recently I told myself I wanted to rekindle my love for mountain biking. I felt like my bikes were old and tired. They weren't, I know it's all in my head. Never the less I put them both up for sale on Craigslist and sold my Niner EMD and my 06 Santa Cruz Nomad. The Nomad was hard to say goodbye to. We went through a lot together. Three trips to Moab, Mammoth Bike park trips among other great adventures.
> 
> As soon as I sold them both by Friday I had a hole burning in my pocket. I knew I shouldn't just buy just anything. Shop around, read and get informed, look at the new technology, see what's out there. Apparently while I was getting away from my riding the Mountain Bike industry was busy advancing in every sect of the industry. I even test rode a bike where the whole suspension was computerized. Sounded cool, but not for me.
> 
> ...


Loved your story bro, happy for you, your steed looks like a winner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

New hubs and spokes just waiting for the rims


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey, how do like it so far? I have a Surly Straggler but I'm thinking of replacing my 29er with one of these.


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

Captain_America1976 said:


> New to me Krampus landed last night
> View attachment 963907
> View attachment 963908


Hey how do you like it so far? I have the Straggler but I'm thinking of replacing my 29er.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Charliefox said:


> Hey how do you like it so far? I have the Straggler but I'm thinking of replacing my 29er.


I have two rides on it so far. First day was on frozen dirt, and it felt and rode great. Yesterday I took it for a ride in the snow, and it (not surprisingly) wasn't as good as the Mukluk. I am going to replace tires and go tubeless, but otherwise I am really happy with it. It will most likely be my go to warm weather bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Wild Grip'R 2 Advanced 27.5 x 2.25 ^^

Tis a beast to behold!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Hans Dampf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

gallorody said:


> The last few years I started riding my bike less and less. Recently I told myself I wanted to rekindle my love for mountain biking. I felt like my bikes were old and tired. They weren't, I know it's all in my head. Never the less I put them both up for sale on Craigslist and sold my Niner EMD and my 06 Santa Cruz Nomad. The Nomad was hard to say goodbye to. We went through a lot together. Three trips to Moab, Mammoth Bike park trips among other great adventures.
> 
> As soon as I sold them both by Friday I had a hole burning in my pocket. I knew I shouldn't just buy just anything. Shop around, read and get informed, look at the new technology, see what's out there. Apparently while I was getting away from my riding the Mountain Bike industry was busy advancing in every sect of the industry. I even test rode a bike where the whole suspension was computerized. Sounded cool, but not for me.
> 
> ...


Something about ibis bikes. So Damn good looking. Only seen one in the flesh.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaun1987 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lizardskins Peaty grips a couple days ago. Rode today first time with them on and so mich better than the stock GT ones!


----------



## brandonmcnasty (Mar 15, 2013)

she's only one day old lol 2015 DB Hook


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

Terrible picture, but im excited about this


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

Some new things for the bike + tools for the toolbox/maintenance!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Fresh Carbon*


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

What all my boxes from the past few pages led to:


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Suspension upgrades!


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

unabashedlypro said:


> View attachment 965992
> 
> 
> Terrible picture, but im excited about this


A $400 pump, sure! FWIW, those are made in my city now, and I've met the new owner a couple times.

I've got my name into a raffle for one of those that's been heavily customized by a local framebuilder and painted by a local painter. It's gorgeous. But no way I can justify buying one outright.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 966066





JHH said:


> #1 tip
> Forget diamonds: Carbon is a girls best friend.


From topic the wife caved


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 966289


Tuneup time.............


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

first ever piece of Carbon!!! Damn demo rides corrupting me. Now just for the snow to go away....


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> first ever piece of Carbon!!! Damn demo rides corrupting me. Now just for the snow to go away....


I bought the sixc too my first carbon bars. Hopefully this winter will die soon


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Sproing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hutchinson 29 x 2.2 cougar...too wide for the hardtail so it ends up on the singlespeed.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Which I turned into this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WHoooHooooo
Finely got rid of that log sticking, leg stabbing, cross-chaining 42T :madman:
Now i'm 36T/22T upfront 11-36 out back!! :thumbsup: !! 
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

New Spank Spikes that match my SLX/Race Face crankset 
View attachment 967290
View attachment 967291
View attachment 967292
View attachment 967293


----------



## ldebid (May 16, 2011)

*Upgrades for my Stumpy*








Ergon GE1 grips
Specialized Bennie pedals
Marsh Guard
Carbon Seatstay (warranty replacement)
Spank Spike 800 Race bars
Now just waiting for Magic Mary/Hans Dampf to arrive!!

Late x-mas for daddy!!


----------



## patinchuot2 (Feb 26, 2015)

the car is very beautiful, very jealous  ...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

USPS just showed up =







NorthShore








5 Min Later















Can't wait to test them out! They fill my hand nicely. I don't like a skinny grip...
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Burt4x4 said:


> USPS just showed up =
> View attachment 968146
> 
> NorthShore
> ...


Those look sweet! Where did you get them? How much they run? How do they feel compared to ODI Rogues?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I ordered them straight thru MTB | Lizard Skins

You can pick your clamp color and even add writing if you like for extra $$

They feel sweet! Tight! I never ran ODI Rogues. I almost bought thoes thou...
TOMORROW I will find out!
RIDE!!!!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Burt4x4 said:


> I ordered them straight thru MTB | Lizard Skins
> 
> You can pick your clamp color and even add writing if you like for extra $$
> 
> ...


Awesome, let us know!


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

These damn things cost just as much as the ceramic pads I put on my sister's car a couple weeks ago, but they get good reviews and if they silence the wet squeal, it's worth it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Carbon is our friend*


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Got some 750mm wide bars. Pairing it with a 70mm stem as well. I'm coming off 710mm bars and a 90mm stem so should be a nice upgrade.


----------



## ldebid (May 16, 2011)

New tires have arrived from across the pond. Now it just needs to stop raining!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Going back to flats part of the time. Been about a year and a half. I like the "fun aspect of flats!









-Brett


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

ordered from cargosellsmusic on ebay.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

My phone takes $#!+ pics but here are my new wheels im going to build up this weekend or next


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

not very mtb related, but anyhoo...


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

New full squish. Yes, it's a 26!


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Better pic


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Ordered some grips & an X9 type 2 Rear derailleur. Got a type 2.1 for the clearance price of the type 2. SWEET!


----------



## rossomtb (Jul 5, 2013)

*Garmin Edge 510*

Just Waiting for the Ice and Snow to melt for using it!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got all this stuff yesterday to finally go tubeless. Thanks for the push MTBR. 
Much simpler job than I expected. Maybe 45 minutes to remove the tubes and install the new parts.
The link breaker pliers were in the same shipment, they'll come in handy. If they were lighter I'd probably even carry them in my pack.

Edited to add: The Giant Control Tower 2 works great. Can't believe I've lived this long without a HV pump...
Now I need to figure out how to mount it on my Superlight.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

These








Plus these








And this








Equals


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Elite bottle cage*

in line


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Had the helmet for awhile, but the slick GoPro mount that Vancbiker (Kevin) sold me, and the new S12 Two Xeccon light are both new. Thought I'd share. For those who have this helmet, this mount is really nice. He's got some metal ones he's working on with some heat displacement fins on them that should be even better.

No more taking the GoPro mount off, and putting on the modified head strap mount! Sweeeet!

The light is great, and thanks Leonard at Mtbrevolution for your help!

I never thought I'd wear a full face, but after you see and hear about people losing their chicklets on routine OTB get offs, it starts to make a lot more sense.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

From my wife for my birthday yesterday.

New
Stans Flow EX with Hadley Hubs built by Prowheelbuilder
XT Cassette
SRAM Centerline brake Discs
Maxxis Ardent in Front
Maxxis Ikon in Rear
KMC Chain


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ You're gonna like those ^^


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nothing quite as flashy here ^^

But very useful now trails are a bit icky...









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Boridian (Dec 4, 2014)

Did this:









Got This:


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

What did you do to mini-taco that wheel? Ouch! That's a weird pattern almost like it was run over by a car instead of in riding action. I like the upgrade though...


----------



## Boridian (Dec 4, 2014)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> What did you do to mini-taco that wheel? Ouch! That's a weird pattern almost like it was run over by a car instead of in riding action. I like the upgrade though...


Bad landing technique. I landed rear tire first and brought the front tire down well off camber. I blew the air out of the tire and the rim met the dirt.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Boridian said:


> Bad landing technique. I landed rear tire first and brought the front tire down well off camber. I blew the air out of the tire and the rim met the dirt.


I hope your face didn't hit the dirt too!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Boridian said:


> Did this:
> 
> View attachment 970816
> 
> ...


It isn't surprising that you tacoed the front wheel. Low end Bontrager wheels aren't known to be strong. 
Congrats on the new wheel!


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

New grippy pedals.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

JT2MA71 said:


> View attachment 970933
> 
> 
> New grippy pedals.


Holy crap!! Those things are wide ^^

Careful you don't get a leg caught in there!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah I don't like how small the straitline amp are.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Cassette lockring


----------



## pgm250 (Feb 21, 2015)

Commencal Meta V4 AM Size S


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

*Velomann Bike Star*

It's my birthday soon and my dad agreed to give me the money for a workstand as a gift. €57 incl. shipping, it should be here till the end of the week:


----------



## speedi77racer (Feb 22, 2015)

Livewire88 said:


> View attachment 963136
> 
> 
> Just waiting for them to arrive in the post!!


Did you received it now? How they ride? Do you like them?

I'm seriously thinking to order a set to install on my 2k15 tallboy C


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm anxious to try them out!

Canfield Brothers - Crampon Ultimate Pedals


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Gonna try one of these out


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

going for a ride today...i'll probably want to eat a little something...


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

beecrazy said:


> Gonna try one of these out
> View attachment 972201


Mount it on a bare hub with a cassette and saw wood while on a trainer....


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

New Octane One 3" Riser Bars for my Dirt Jumper


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

azorr said:


> New Octane One 3" Riser Bars for my Dirt Jumper
> 
> View attachment 972494


Man, you put 'em on crooked.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> Man, you put 'em on crooked.


Looks like it in the picture at least


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

azorr said:


> Looks like it in the picture at least


Nothing a little head tilt to the right can't fix.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> Nothing a little head tilt to the right can't fix.


That's the spirit, can do attitude!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

It's that time of year


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

mestapho said:


> It's that time of year


That looks like a really solid purchase. I need to get some.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

targnik said:


> Nothing quite as flashy here ^^
> 
> But very useful now trails are a bit icky...
> 
> ...


Worked ok on yesterday's ride... could hear stones pinging off guard.

However when I got to a damp forestry road I ended up getting sprayed in the eyes!?

Have flipped i.e. reversed the guard. Due to the guard flanges - you can't put guard too close to headset or the fork crown will touch when in tight switchbacks...

Will test it out in reverse mode tomorrow... just need a damp spot or two to see if direction makes a difference ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2013)

mestapho said:


> It's that time of year


I wonder if they sell it in 55 gallon drums...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

targnik said:


> ...
> However when I got to a damp forestry road I ended up getting sprayed in the eyes!?
> ...


Try a fork arch mounted fender. I think Mucky Nutz is the original. Basically eliminated fireroad face spray for me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> Try a fork arch mounted fender. I think Mucky Nutz is the original. Basically eliminated fireroad face spray for me.


Would have tried a fork mounted guard (one that fits under bridge) but with the tires I run up front I will definitely have clearance issues (Conti TK 2.4 Protection or Hans Dampf 2.35).

Am hoping the directional switch will be better... it'll be better than not having it ^^

Which for 2 inches from fork back down bottom tubing is basically what I had running device as intended

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry for the messy indoor pics, just picked her up last night, and can't wait to get out and get familiar.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Baby gots new shoes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beecrazy said:


> Gonna try one of these out
> View attachment 972201


I've been running one up front for years. It keeps the hikers at bay.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

lubes17319 said:


> Baby gots new shoes.
> View attachment 972805


You ride a tricycle?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Put a lowered 36 on the DJ


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

some parts for the new build (Evil The Following)

160mm 51mm offset Pike (will be lowered to 130mm)









KS LEV Ti 30.9 125mm (new) and Chris King front hub (used)









Chris King rear hub


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

That "used" hub sure looks brand new! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

My new Scott Scale. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

rear is new, the front is used, but other than the spoke marks, looks/feels brand new. 
can't wait to get the wheelset built up.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

What's This... new bike?

















33 lbs. Flat.

Ready to seek and destroy.:thumbsup:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Antikid said:


> some parts for the new build (Evil The Following)
> 
> 160mm 51mm offset Pike (will be lowered to 130mm)
> 
> ...


You dropped some coin!! Nice upgrades!!!!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

flow ex 32h
dt swiss 350 15mm x 100
dt swiss competition double butted spokes
dt swiss black brass nipples

shout out to universal cycles , those guys are first class all the way.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Got a sexy Wolf Tooth 1x set up!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

NIce!!^^ :thumbsup:
DOes Big Big "feel" like 22T +36T ?

RIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Waiting on a Monarch+ Debonair


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

mestapho said:


> Waiting on a Monarch+ Debonair


Same waiting for my debonair from hibike

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Building this for a friend I ride with.


----------



## Donny1988 (Dec 21, 2014)

JT2MA71 said:


> Building this for a friend I ride with.


Awesome bike, can't wait to see the finish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Commutesicle/future cx goofer:


----------



## mrmountyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Camera to mount on my bike


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you give some info about that camera. Looks pretty cool. Im not looking to film my rides, but would love to be able to quickly and easily take pictures of the wonders I get to see


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Replaced my big chainring with a bash guard, and rode today for the first time since swapping them out. 
Laughed at myself for thinking the bike rides better after changing something that didn't make a bit of difference, but it's all good


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

OwenM said:


> Replaced my big chainring with a bash guard, and rode today for the first time since swapping them out.
> Laughed at myself for thinking the bike rides better after changing something that didn't make a bit of difference, but it's all good


pull the washers out from under those pins on the saints , that will make a big difference lol..


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

johnD said:


> pull the washers out from under those pins on the saints , that will make a big difference lol..


Hmmm, that _would_ make the bike lighter, wouldn't it?!?
Ingenious...:thumbsup:


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

Gravity bike rack off of amazon to free up some much needed apartment space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

OwenM said:


> Hmmm, that _would_ make the bike lighter, wouldn't it?!?
> Ingenious...:thumbsup:


how about more grip ?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

OwenM said:


> Hmmm, that _would_ make the bike lighter, wouldn't it?!?
> Ingenious...:thumbsup:





johnD said:


> how about more grip ?


Sweet, more grip and lighter!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Building up a nos Chameleon frame and the not so new crank is used to keep the budget at bay.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Haven't bought anything new in awhile.

All in one photo...
Bike + tires + light tubes + Winter camo vinyl =







It's like a pedal-powered tractor - in a good way.

-F


----------



## mrmountyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Psycho1 said:


> Can you give some info about that camera. Looks pretty cool. Im not looking to film my rides, but would love to be able to quickly and easily take pictures of the wonders I get to see


It's the mobius actioncam, $68 usd

Mobius Actioncam Full HD Sports Camera 1080P 30FPS 720P 60FPS Pocket Camcorder | eBay


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Nothing fancy or expensive, but useful for small adjustments here and there.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

A1 helmet. Love this helmet. Very Comfortable. That is an awesome deal for a camera.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OwenM said:


> Hmmm, that _would_ make the bike lighter, wouldn't it?!?
> Ingenious...:thumbsup:


How long have you been riding them with the washers in place?

Not that I'm laughing or anything.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I left the washers on mine for the fat bike. I don't want to tear up my snow boots too much. Summer with bike shoes, full pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Those pedals ship with spacers in place so that you can leave or remove them according to preference. I don't need more grip.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I found adding the outer pins and pulling the spacers was like night and day compared to leaving the spacers in. Actually I was worried I spent my money for nothing when I tried them with the spacers in. They didn't grip any better than my stock POS Specialized pedals. Even with my 2FO shoes they didn't perform very well. Spacers came out and now I feel like my feet are glued to the pedal. Love my Saints.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

The beginning of a new build and my first dirt jumper!


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

new wheelset and truing stand


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Looks like you mounted your truing stand on the wall.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Better??? LOL. It was making me nuts too.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Thanks posted from my phone i couldn't flip it


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Sick... me want!!


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Got the stand for 209 from my LBS


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Donny1988 said:


> Awesome bike, can't wait to see the finish
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


pretty much finished now  just need to set the final bar height and cut the steerer tube.


----------



## Donny1988 (Dec 21, 2014)

JT2MA71 said:


> View attachment 974607
> 
> 
> pretty much finished now  just need to set the final bar height and cut the steerer tube.


Dude, it's a sick bike, nice colour, I know it's a woman's bike but I'd ride the heck out of that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

new bash guard for my 1x10 conversion on my stumpy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

johnD said:


> pull the washers out from under those pins on the saints , that will make a big difference lol..





Terranaut said:


> I found adding the outer pins and pulling the spacers was like night and day compared to leaving the spacers in. Actually I was worried I spent my money for nothing when I tried them with the spacers in. They didn't grip any better than my stock POS Specialized pedals. Even with my 2FO shoes they didn't perform very well. Spacers came out and now I feel like my feet are glued to the pedal. Love my Saints.





OwenM said:


> Those pedals ship with spacers in place so that you can leave or remove them according to preference. I don't need more grip.


I assume the washers are shipped with spacers just for shipping purposes only. Then the consumer removes them upon delivery.

I'm not a platform pedal rider so I could be wrong, but it would seem riding them with the washers in would be a worthless endeavor for keeping your ass [and feet] on the bike.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Chromag Trailmaster DT:

View attachment 974952


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Raleighguy29 said:


> new bash guard for my 1x10 conversion on my stumpy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some strange reason that bash guard looks out of place on your bike.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

Box of tools. Stoked


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Hookler said:


> Box of tools. Stoked


:thumbsup:


----------



## BionicSonic (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks great I must admit.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

acer66 said:


> For some strange reason that bash guard looks out of place on your bike.


It was the only clean part of the bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

FYI ~ Race Face Bash guard users. Your guard is installed incorrectly 
















The small print (specs) should be hiding behind your crank arm, just sayin :thumbsup:
I doubt it matters other than looks, but that is how Race Face intended the placement to be..

Have a GREAT week!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> FYI ~ Race Face Bash guard users. Your guard is installed incorrectly
> 
> The small print (specs) should be hiding behind your crank arm, just sayin :thumbsup:
> I doubt it matters other than looks, but that is how Race Face intended the placement to be..
> ...


Thanks, I checked mine and I also installed it the other way around but it looks to me that it has the same thickness all the way around unlike the WolfTooth I just got.
But that is an easy fix, never thought I need to read a manual to install a bash guard.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

*Spring goodies*










Just some things to get going this Spring, now that it's here.

Camelbak Blowfish
Bell Stoker Helmet
Giro DnD Gloves
Jenson 290 Folding tool (Mostly hidden by the pack)
A pair of JIC tubes (only one shown in image)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Specialized Henge*

143 mm wide , was Giant Contact


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Bronson nearing completion


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolute black oval 32
Sram x01 cranks 
Chris King gxp conversion









Sent from my hammock


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

seano said:


> All other purchases are on hold for now...


Sick!!!!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Nothin super fancy


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Josue said:


> NS Soda Frame
> Will build it within the next couple of months
> View attachment 861427


Sick!!


----------



## hbsoldier3 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Fuel EX-8*

One of these


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

ARandomBiker said:


> Nothin super fancy
> View attachment 975391


I'd love to see the review , after you ride with the goatlink.

Soldier , that's a super nice been fuel ex. They have one like that here in the lbs.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

All together now


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

mestapho said:


> All together now


That looks bad ass!!!


----------



## hbsoldier3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Felt Curbside


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My latest bike related purchase was this: a size 56 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just installed.
Manitou Mcleod.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mestapho said:


> All together now


Very cool! :thumbsup:

Post it in this thread and show old school, new school tricks. 

https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I figured I needed to post this now before my next purchase (cables and housing) arrive. My new bike out in the woods.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> I figured I needed to post this now before my next purchase (cables and housing) arrive. My new bike out in the woods.


saw your sig. . .
you are in luck , just make sure the screen name you want is not being used. worked for me.

http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/change-mtbr-com-user-id-737083-10.html


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

A little bling for an aging fork.
I finally got fed up with my TALAS-turned-Float 32 being naked. It works well enough, and I'm in no position to replace it. 
$10 on eBay from a local vendor.















Edit: sorry they're sideways. I posted from my phone and I'm too tired to figure out how to edit them since I took them with the correct orientation.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

johnD said:


> saw your sig. . .
> you are in luck , just make sure the screen name you want is not being used. worked for me.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/change-mtbr-com-user-id-737083-10.html


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

almost finished! Fork stickers will eventually be changed and brake hoses need trimmed.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ordered an On One Inbred 29er frame from the UK for a pavement/gravel bike build. Unfortunately Im still waiting on the fork I ordered from the US on the same day.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Ordered an On One Inbred 29er frame from the UK for a pavement/gravel bike build. Unfortunately Im still waiting on the fork I ordered from the US on the same day.
> 
> View attachment 976454


Nice color!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks. Its alot brighter orange in person, kinda like a traffic cone lol


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

*My latest addition*


----------



## mrmountyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Got my bike


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Finally bought a set of new wheels and I went with the I9 Torch Enduro's.

















-Brett


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Those are some awesome wheels!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Cant get the damn pictures to load properly on this forum, but I bought a 2015 Trek Slash 8. 

Im in love with it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

New drive train. XX1 & Raceface 6sixc cranks. Seriously the most amazing products I've ridden. Insanely smooth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Carraig042 said:


> Finally bought a set of new wheels and I went with the I9 Torch Enduro's.
> 
> -Brett


What stem and pedals are those ?


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Some Spank oozy trail 295 for my SB95. The traction difference between these and the old DT Swiss XR400 in climbing and cornering is astounding.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

X-Alp Enduro IV
Feel great and nearly half the price of the terraduros.


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

*Pure happiness*

That bike, Trek Remedy 9.8 650b is for me, upgrading Fuel ex 7 from 2008, simply awsame


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New 180mm Shimano Xt Ice-Tech Rotors for my Fuel.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice. ^^ With every day that passes, and my Elixir 9's squeal like a stuck pig, I find myself closer to dropping the cash to get SLX and Ice Tech's rotors like yours. I'm jealous. The 9's stop so well, that I keep telling myself that I should try yet ANOTHER type of pad, but I've pretty well given up now. 

I bet it's stealth like quiet too isn't it? I know it is...no need to rub it in. :madmax:


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bought within the last month i really like the pack its nice to not have a water bottle to worry about and i also like that i can take anything i could possibly need for a 3-4 hr single track ride. 

The bike i built from the frame up. Out of everything i bought the deore 615 brakes were the best purchase. Followed up by the xc-30 fork.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Going panoramic with my bars 😂 Easton Havoc 35 800mm bars and Raceface Atlas 35 35mm stem.


----------



## chippedgti (Apr 4, 2012)

Was actually on vacation when I bought this. while my wife was in the shower I was browsing Craigslist and found this Brand New In Box Garmin Edge 500 for 150 bucks. Called the guy up and met up with him after dinner :thumbsup:


----------



## TheAtomicGoose (Sep 20, 2013)

*Sette Reddik*

This Sette Reddik, my first full suspension bike...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chippedgti said:


> Was actually on vacation when I bought this. while my wife was in the shower I was browsing Craigslist and found this Brand New In Box Garmin Edge 500 for 150 bucks. Called the guy up and met up with him after dinner :thumbsup:


And the wife was none the wiser. :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Robg68 said:


> New 180mm Shimano Xt Ice-Tech Rotors for my Fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
But your contaminating the rotor with your oily fingers. :nono:


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> But your contaminating the rotor with your oily fingers. :nono:


I know. After I installed the rotor on the wheel I cleaned with rubbing alcohol.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

chippedgti said:


> Was actually on vacation when I bought this. while my wife was in the shower I was browsing Craigslist and found this Brand New In Box Garmin Edge 500 for 150 bucks. Called the guy up and met up with him after dinner :thumbsup:


lucky dog !


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

*recon silver tk solo air*









NOS 175.00 bucks


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Plastic cable guide for the seatpost cable on the newly built Juno.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Just put a set of E13 TRSr wheels on my Tracer T275. New rubber as well.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

A pile of ChiCarb.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice T275!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks! Next planned change will be the cranks. Always surprises me that bike companies put 175mm cranks on a small frame.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Big Fil said:


> Just put a set of E13 TRSr wheels on my Tracer T275. New rubber as well.
> 
> View attachment 978104


Incredible picture! My daughter goes to Sonoma State University, and any bay area picture makes it seem like she's close by.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> But your contaminating the rotor with your oily fingers. :nono:





Robg68 said:


> I know. After I installed the rotor on the wheel I cleaned with rubbing alcohol.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Atta boy!
I know when you're unwrapping them it's hard not to get excited and grab them up for a visual inspection. And some people don't know that their skin oil will contaminate the rotors where the pads make contact.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Atta boy!
> I know when you're unwrapping them it's hard not to get excited and grab them up for a visual inspection. And some people don't know that their skin oil will contaminate the rotors where the pads make contact.


I appreciate the input. I'm a rookie at this kinda stuff but I do read a lot and ask questions. That's the only way we can learn. 

My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

SRAM PG1070 11-36T cassette & X9 Type 2.1 short cage RD

View attachment 978404


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Lots of new gear for 2015:

Troy Lee A1 and Ryders Shore goggles. I LOVE these goggles. I didn't spring for the photochromic lenses, but the 30% VLT of these mirrored lenses works just as well for grey wet days like today as in bright sun.









Osprey Zealot 15 and 7iDP Control kneepads. These are the best kneepads I've tried yet.









Just waiting for my new Impact VXi to arrive at the shop, and then I'm almost completely refreshed this year.

Not pictured are the new tires I mounted today: Maxxis High Roller II in front and an Ikon 2.35 in back (EXO, TR, 3C for both). Great combination for anything short of chunky desert trips.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*re-changed saddle*

Replace 2nd with Romin Specialized now


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^^^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I bought a new tent for bike camping.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

X9 spinners and n/w for the fatness.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I bought a new tent for bike camping.


Nice tent, but you're doing it wrong. Bike outside, girl inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

new race face grips.. Biggest I could find


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Going Tubeless.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Haint said:


> View attachment 979702
> 
> 
> Going Tubeless.


Are you going to play guitar while doing so.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Moar tele!


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Race Face i-beam*

Race Face Atlas i-beam saddle.....seat post should be here today.

This thing is crazy light!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Salsa Firestarter steel fork. Loving the El Mar as a rigid ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 980263


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

new bike. first ride today


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Came in today after over a month of waiting. Had a great first ride!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

WoW

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, I might get some haters saying this isn't bike related...but....it is going to expand my riding a lot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JHart94949 said:


> Ok, I might get some haters saying this isn't bike related...but....it is going to expand my riding a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to my post above.
Congratulations by the way.

Post #6708


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Similar to my post above.
> Congratulations by the way.
> 
> Post #6708


Haaaa! Very similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bike rack with new car*

1up bike rack deserves all the hype.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

wherewolf- sick bike yo


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wherewolf said:


> 1up bike rack deserves all the hype.
> 
> View attachment 980774
> 
> ...


That is a sweet rack, how much does it cost?


----------



## civsix (Apr 9, 2015)

new wheelset: Red/Gold Hope Pro 2 Evo laced in Mavic EN821 w/DT 14 spokes and red nips






mounted on kenda nevegal ust & honey badger sct with stans


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

RIP 9 my newest purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Slaying White Mesa! First ride on my recently acquired 2011 Giant Anthem X2. Really enjoying this ride.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

wahday said:


> View attachment 981042
> 
> 
> Slaying White Mesa! First ride on my recently acquired 2011 Giant Anthem X2. Really enjoying this ride.


Well done Sir!

That looks like an awesome riding area!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are a few of my latest purchases. Finally everything is in and ready to go. Cannot wait to get it on the trails!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ looking good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MhzMonster

Oh man that looks like quite a present to yourself. Nothing like picking out the goods and building it up to your liking.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Origin8 Ultim8 Slimline flats, a RADr cage and a set of XT pulleys.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Just purchased all the bits to build my HD3 and built it.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

mattnmtns said:


> Just purchased all the bits to build my HD3 and built it.


Looks great! Awesome build!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Great looking HD3, I'm jelly...


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Origin8 Ultim8 Slimline flats
> View attachment 981593


I am interested in those pedals too. Any way you can post up the cage's measurements, as well as the distance from the pedal edge to the face of the crank arm when they're installed? They seem like a good value, but I can't find any measurements of them.......... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

D Bone said:


> I am interested in those pedals too. Any way you can post up the cage's measurements, as well as the distance from the pedal edge to the face of the crank arm when they're installed? They seem like a good value, but I can't find any measurements of them.......... Thanks in advance!


Mini review posted here So as to not clog up the thread.
really diggin them even after only 1 ride this morning.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

2 new Stans Flow EXs (hell of a deal on them too.. $65/each)
Replacing the old white Flows in the background:


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is a sweet rack, how much does it cost?


1Up racks. Well built, but pricey.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Devinci Jack for my 16 yr old son. He just started riding and I love his company (I have 3 sons). This was more for me than him so he would ride with me. Been out a few times and it seems to have been a good value.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up these M780 cranks from Jenson for $99.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

mattnmtns said:


> Just purchased all the bits to build my HD3 and built it.
> View attachment 981599
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice ride!!! Enjoy!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Good deal on that crank.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

A set of brand new Hollowgram SI SLs on eBay!


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

More orange than my new rig it's hard to find 

KTM Myroon Ltd 650B


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Some new bits for the XC bike


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Deity bars?


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

D Bone said:


> Deity bars?


Yep Deity Dirty 30s 760mm wide and 25mm rise


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Last month it was Derby 40mm rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax nips. This month it's a Met Parachute helmet to replace my older version of the same helmet.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Last month it was Derby 40mm rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax nips. This month it's a Met Parachute helmet to replace my older version of the same helmet.


Sick purchases! Love those wheels!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks man!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Wheels Manufacturing Angular Contact Bearing Bottom bracket.... Oh what an improvement! I found it online for the same price as the stock plastic SRAM POS.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ACLakey said:


> Wheels Manufacturing Angular Contact Bearing Bottom bracket.... Oh what an improvement! I found it online for the same price as the stock plastic SRAM POS.


How is it an improvement?


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

*2× Kenda Kadre 2.35"*









My old 2.1" Kadres are worn out and starting to slip where I don't want them to slip so I bought some new ones, this time a bit bigger. $22 for both is, I think, a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How is it an improvement?


noticeably smoother pedaling, machined aluminum cups(stock are plastic) , angular contact bearings, fit and finish.

simply a better product.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ACLakey said:


> noticeably smoother pedaling, machined aluminum cups(stock are plastic) , angular contact bearings, fit and finish.
> 
> simply a better product.


Interesting! What type of BB.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Angular contact bearings are the best wear item I've ever purchased. 

Like old school Shimano or Campy cup and cone, but with ceramic bearings and harder races. Awesome stuff.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had my HD3 special blend for a couple weeks now. I upgraded to 1x10, 741's, KS dropper and Ibis Carbon riser bars.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Interesting! What type of BB.


Here is another review.

http://www.artscyclery.com/reviews/WMMPF30BBAC/WMMPF30BBACreview.html


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet Protection Hunter Enduro shorts, it's more navy than purple. Just poor lighting.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No, no,no just admit it, you purchased purple shorts dude. Haha


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

praivo said:


> View attachment 983026
> 
> 
> My old 2.1" Kadres are worn out and starting to slip where I don't want them to slip so I bought some new ones, this time a bit bigger. $22 for both is, I think, a good deal :thumbsup:


OMG, where did you pick those up at?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, no,no just admit it, you purchased purple shorts dude. Haha


Aww, aren't you an insecure jokester 
Those Derby wheels look really nice btw, what kind of bike are they going on?


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, no,no just admit it, you purchased purple shorts dude. Haha


there is nothing wrong with a good pair of purple shorts


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Great, now I'm blind


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Vegard said:


> Aww, aren't you an insecure jokester
> Those Derby wheels look really nice btw, what kind of bike are they going on?


They are on a Santa Cruz Nickel LT.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

New RF ring to go with the new cranks on my 1x HT.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Just the cranks this time. Ultegra 11spd is pretty fresh too. 








You know, because ya gotta ride everything.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

deals abound: one of my friends works for minoura panaracer and sends me a tire every year or so...i was able to get the geax AKA tire for ten bucks via the strava challenge and the avid brake pads were two pairs for fifteen bucks on ebay.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Wtb saddle Rocket V*

a classic saddle made in Taiwan purchased in UK send in Italy : mondial tour fot this


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

shekky said:


> deals abound: one of my friends works for minoura panaracer and sends me a tire every year or so...i was able to get the geax AKA tire for ten bucks via the strava challenge and the avid brake pads were two pairs for fifteen bucks on ebay.


How are those pads? Had some in my watch list for a year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

phoenixnr said:


> How are those pads? Had some in my watch list for a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


so far so good on the pads but i've just ridden them once. i was sure to do a ride that had a nice, steep descent in it to put them to the test.

prior to that ride, i MADE SURE to bed them in according to avid's procedure. otherwise, i don't have many good things to say about avid elixir brakes.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*coool*

wtb saddle rocket V try this morning : positive vibration


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> wtb saddle rocket V try this morning : positive vibration


nice!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I went with ENVE's finally.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

My new Norco Shinobi frame after our first ride together. So far so good.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1 x 10 finally on deck - 30t up front, 42t added out back









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeti SB-66 a Aluminum frame size L to replace my busted-in-both-triangles Intense Tracer VP.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Xt shadow plus derailleur. Xt shifters. ☺


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

New ride (mostly).....Yee-Haw!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> New ride (mostly).....Yee-Haw!


Looks sleek and fast JB!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally got my hands on a 142mm drop out kit for my Chameleon.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

New tires








New saddle








(I can now say I ride a Pivot.  )
New shock









And no pics, but I replaced all the bearing in the rear triangle, too.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

The tire, not the wheel. Had to replace it after a sidewall blowout on my last one.









and...

The rack, not the bike. No more having to take my bike apart to fit it in my car. Yay!









Still waiting on this to arrive at the LBS:


----------



## rilewis (May 2, 2015)

*My bad boi*

This is my custom rig. Waiting for Fox rear shock and I am sweet.


----------



## rilewis (May 2, 2015)

Saladin said:


> The tire, not the wheel. Had to replace it after a sidewall blowout on my last one.
> 
> View attachment 985438
> 
> ...


Saladin, is that a tow bar ramp rack for your bike? Looks neat.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

RF Aeffect saddle


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

phattruth said:


> I've had my HD3 special blend for a couple weeks now. I upgraded to 1x10, 741's, KS dropper and Ibis Carbon riser bars.
> 
> View attachment 983114


Nice bike
What size NN have you got on the rear?


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Raceface Next handlebar, and Easton EA70 60mm stem


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Rock Rzr & Magic Mary tire combo is fantastic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mikerod553 said:


> View attachment 985595
> 
> 
> Raceface Next handlebar, and Easton EA70 60mm stem


Is that 35mm?


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Is that 35mm?


Nope, 31.8mm got a killer deal on them


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mikerod553 said:


> Nope, 31.8mm got a killer deal on them


Looks good!


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

rilewis said:


> Saladin, is that a tow bar ramp rack for your bike? Looks neat.


No, it's a trunk mount platform rack, Thule Raceway. An option I never knew existed until recently. It is a really neat rack and saves me from having to put a hitch on my car to get a platform style rack. It's a bit shaky with the rails extended but I trust Thule's reputation to not drop my bike as long as I'm using the rack correctly.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been looking at adding new bars to my bike, where did you get them and how much?



mikerod553 said:


> Nope, 31.8mm got a killer deal on them


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

dfrink said:


> I've been looking at adding new bars to my bike, where did you get them and how much?


Pmed you


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Google Raceface Next Handlebar


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Super helpful, only 511,000 results to look through! Actually thought it would be easier to ask a guy who said he just got one for a good deal...

Thanks for the PM Mike.



Trail_Blazer said:


> Google Raceface Next Handlebar


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Exaggerate much? There are only a few websites reputable enough to buy from anyhow. Google shopping search man.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I gotta laugh!!!


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got a great deal on a left over 2014 Trek Remedy 9 29...now I just have to wait for my brother to bring it to AZ from CA.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sweet Remedy


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Red VP Harrier pedals on da way bro! Pics upon arrival.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

New Thompson 4x Stem 90mm for my Camber Comp. 
Photo on the left.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

XT brakes and 203/180mm Icetech rotors. Post pics as soon as I pick up the bike from LBS for brake bleeding.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

Picked up a two bike hitch on craigslist for $60. Rack by Raxter.


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

For my Birthday


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maxis Gamez said:


> View attachment 986418
> View attachment 986419
> View attachment 986420
> View attachment 986421
> ...


Someone had the best ****ing B-day ever! Congratulations man!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

brand new 120/150 pike for the rootdown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

Spesh henge 143mm level 3 padding saddle for a happy Taint!


----------



## scubajunkee (Jul 7, 2011)

Shimano RT86 rotors


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Saint shifter









XT 11-36 cassette









HR2 3C tire


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

*Derby carbon rims, Sapim Laser spokes & lots of nipples *










and a few hours later:










Existing hubs and tires.


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Specialized Red Bennies Pedals
KMC X9 SL Chain
Matte Black Z Bottle Cage


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice pedals


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

2011 Giant Anthem 29er X2. All stock except tires and bars. Really enjoying this ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

forgot to take a pic before i put them on..

ergon gs1-s


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

*New Boots*

But, yo, Tip, what's up with the boots on your feet? (Beastie Boys)


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Golfster said:


> But, yo, Tip, what's up with the boots on your feet? (Beastie Boys)


 I've Got The Timbos On The Toes And This Is How It Goes


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Couple more bike trays for the wagon. Tahoe is going in for rust removal surgery.


----------



## VitaVelNex (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up a new fork for my Cannondale. I have yet to ride it since it's been raining nonstop here, but it's a RockShox 30 Gold. From the weight aspect alone, and being an air coil, it's a huge step up from the Suntour that came on the bike. I also put some Continental Race King 2.2's on it.

In the back is the Specialized Allez I picked up about a month ago. I got tired of the trails constantly being closed from all the rain.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally got my new rims built up. Flows EX, laced to my trusty CKs. nevermind the messy garage.

Now if only it would stop raining in Texas so i could go ride....


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Ergon Ge1 grips


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

Enve riser bar and stem ordered, awaiting delivery.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Golfster said:


> Enve riser bar and stem ordered, awaiting delivery.


Without pics...it didn't happen!

Enjoy!


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

This is my new RockSshox XC 32 tk coil!


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

This is my new Rock Shox XC 32 tk coil!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been working on bikes most of my life. Amazing what you can learn from other people. My front deraileur was way out of whack from the time I bought it new. I would have to coast and gently turn the crank to shift into low or the chain would fall off. I have to keep hand cleaner, a rag, and a pair of plastic gloves in my bike pack. The adjustment was over 1/4 of an inch off, should be the width of a penny(2mm). I can crank it hard on a hill and shift now with no problems. I centered and adjusted my brakes, adjusted my rims, and readjusted the rear deraileur. The coolest part was how to clean the bike-something that I was never really in to. Have you ever tried to clean the hub reaching inside the spokes with a rag or towel? DUH! A soapy sponge works really well.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

A new road bike. I'm not ashamed..


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

White Pike, Race face bars, Easton Stem, because I can.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

China ano red seatpost binder $4.20 delivered. Perfect fit but slightly off color from other bits. It was worth a shot at this price.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

New grips and lock rings, and a new bell. Silver is so much more Enduro than my old black one.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hubs for the single speed.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HR II 27.5x2.3 EXO TR Dual Ply ^^

crossing the Tasman as I type 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally made the switch to shimano brakes. I honestly don't notice a huge difference from the elixirs I've been using but I'll be happy as long as they are less annoying to maintain. 









My bargain chain rings. Got these on eBay for less than $20 total. Don't know if if I am going to swap out my current 36 for the 32 yet but the 22 is already installed. (yes I'm getting old and like/need a vertical wall gear.)


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New throne for the CX bike...

Brooks Cambium C17


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

How do you like it? I've been really considering a brooks Saddle. Is it a big difference?


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Only ridden home from the shop so far.
It should be more durable than my old leather one in the wet, though not much lighter.


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

Got a few farkles for it. Handlebar, grips, stem, seat and pedals.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Snagged a new saddle, Brooks Cambrium. It was actually intended for another bike, but giving it a go on the Nomad.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

CCDBAir CS for the 5010c


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

[double post]


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

2011 stumpjumper comp Carbon frame for my new 29er build 










Now to just slowly start buying the rest of the parts I need for it lol


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

csimon said:


> Got a few farkles for it. Handlebar, grips, stem, seat and pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking bits on this bike!


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

First brand new bike of my Adult life...



















Had a great inaugural ride on it today, well, the bike was great. A year or two off and I've got no legs, or lungs...


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Got rid of the clutter. 30T narrow wide, went on first real ride today. 2400 ft. 14.5 miles and no dropped chains. Running it without a clutch.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

finally replaced my front rotor after three years and 6,456 miles...


----------



## ILLEST (Apr 12, 2014)

*Good Haul Today*

First Most I got this beautiful bike today finally








Also picked up a free water bottle from the shop i got the bike through.
A specialized waterbottle cage
A Bell Super helmet in flat black and red
Last but not least some Shimano MX80 pedals
Oh yea also picked up a new older gopro hero2 since i already have 1 and i picked up extra chargers and batteries for them as well.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

scored this trek 800 for free yesterday.....threw some spare parts at it.... BAM!!!! beater commuter bike!!


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Something black for my wife:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

A new RD to replace the one I mangled on Memorial Day. I wanted XT to replace what I broke, but the SLX was $40 and XT was $70. 
socks to meet Jenson's $50 requirement for free shipping, 
and a jersey to finish off my REI dividend.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Truvativ 40mm stem, XT Brakes and a GoPro mount.


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

*new rockhopper 29. Hasn't arrived yet so sorry for the stock photo*


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New RockShox Monarch Rt3 Debonair


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

*diamondback overide*








Couldn't pass this up, $35 on CL. Spent the afternoon truing wheels, lubing, tuning with by son. Now I can get that child seat off my mountain bike, and ride it right again.


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

*hardrock build*

To many items to list


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

BKKFARANG said:


> To many items to list
> View attachment 992681


Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks , got some fine tuning to do but not bad for my first build.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

New wheel with hope hubs xt cassette and high Roller front and rear


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

.............


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Some new rubber


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Bike&Fish said:


> Some new rubber


So far this is my favorite tire combo. Currently running this on my 5010c and as soon as my HRII's wear out on my Nomad I will pick up the same combo for it. They hook up great, predictable, and roll pretty good, just wish they were bigger.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

MhzMonster said:


> So far this is my favorite tire combo. Currently running this on my 5010c and as soon as my HRII's wear out on my Nomad I will pick up the same combo for it. They hook up great, predictable, and roll pretty good, just wish they were bigger.


I can't wait to get them on the dirt and rocks!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Psycho1 said:


> New wheel with hope hubs xt cassette and high Roller front and rear


I'm loving my Inferno 27s, it's a great rim! Have fun with them.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Bike&Fish said:


> Some new rubber


I love the High Roller I've been running . . . sadly, 24psi isn't quite enough for my brute awesomeness. Already destroyed it after 3 rides by casing a ledge, denting the rim, and tearing the bead. Fun times were had baking in the desert sun, watching sealant SPEW forth from multiple holes. I literally just sat there and watched I was so annoyed. :lol:


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

007 said:


> I love the High Roller I've been running . . . sadly, 24psi isn't quite enough for my brute awesomeness. Already destroyed it after 3 rides by casing a ledge, denting the rim, and tearing the bead. Fun times were had baking in the desert sun, watching sealant SPEW forth from multiple holes. I literally just sat there and watched I was so annoyed.


That S UCK S.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

After 8 winters, my MT90's have seen better days. Best riding shoes I've ever had. 
Here's hoping my new MT91's last as long. The soles look a bit chunkier, but I'm not sure if the lacing is better.


----------



## dj1809 (Apr 5, 2012)

*A pump track!*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

These should arrive in my mail box TODAY!

K-Edge Stem cap mount:








El Dia De Los Muertos:


----------



## alberto.villarroya (Jun 7, 2015)

Canyon lux xtr


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

2006 Schwinn rocket comp by Randall Cooper, on Flickr

2006 Schwinn Rocket Comp, Mint condition and rode it Sunday. Rode great but the owner sprayed the chain with wd-40  I am working to correct the problem. I need to clean and lube it.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Had some issues with the old shock so just picked up a vivid rc2, digging it thus far.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Wide range cassette for the Superfly


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Wide range cassette for the Superfly
> View attachment 994887


interested to know which Superfly you have.

I have a 2011 Superfly AL Elite and also considering the Praxis cassette.

thanks,


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

bapski said:


> interested to know which Superfly you have.
> 
> I have a 2011 Superfly AL Elite and also considering the Praxis cassette.
> 
> thanks,


2014 FS8, I'm currently running 32tooth Raceface NW up front with Shimano 11-36 rear. Just want to be able to spin a little bit more on the hills and i think this will be perfect. Hopefully get it fitted up tonight and take it for a test

#Tested last night for anyone thinking about purchasing the shifiting was perfect put over 30km on it and never had an issue. All i did was mount up an adjust the B screw so it would clear the 40tooth cog. The gear range for me is spot on and its really nice to have the 40t for the hills.


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Stuff for my 1x10 conversion.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

All of this for less than $100.

thanks to backcountry research straps and jenson for the shoes and pedals.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

New socks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

johnD said:


> All of this for less than $100.
> 
> thanks to backcountry research straps and jenson for the shoes and pedals.


You bought an Awesome Strap, say it isn't so.


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

Arundel Unidirectional Carbon "Other Side Loader" cage like this one.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You bought an Awesome Strap, say it isn't so.


Wish I'd bought that before I bought the umpteen crappy seat bags. Worth every penny.. "set it and forget it" , ingenious idea.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

johnD said:


> Wish I'd bought that before I bought the umpteen crappy seat bags. Worth every penny.. "set it and forget it" , ingenious idea.


THIS

I got the Motherload and put all that stuff down by my bottom bracket so I could add a second water bottle cage to the seatpost.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Drössiger HTA29 frame and Suntour Raidon fork.  All the other stuff was already there.

Need to replace the rear brake hose. Way too short:madman:


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Made the move to 10 speed:

XT Shadow+ RD
XT FD
XT I-Spec B Shifters (so good!!)
SRAM PC-1051 Chain
XT 10 11-36T Cassette
XTR Gear Cables


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

2500 lumens serfas lights.a real monster!


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

110mm Flyxii stem (China Carbon yeah yeah... it "might" kill me) and doubled up on the bar tape for comfort (SRAM cork tape in white over black prologo cork tape... yeah yeah I know...) But now I am positioned correctly on the bike for the type of riding I do and the bars are nice and pillowey soft.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Ghost_HTX said:


> 110mm Flyxii stem (China Carbon yeah yeah... it "might" kill me) and doubled up on the bar tape for comfort (SRAM cork tape in white over black prologo cork tape... yeah yeah I know...) But now I am positioned correctly on the bike for the type of riding I do and the bars are nice and pillowey soft.
> 
> View attachment 996204


the bars do look a little funky, but it's whatever works for you. Overall, I think the bike looks pretty mean. I like it.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Given the choice again, I think I would have gone for black tape over black tape. My wife didn't use the term "funky" when I asked her what she thought. She just said "well... they look kinda home made...".

It does wonders for viability, though - not just for cars but other bikers too.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Spare Frameset. Haven't decided if I want to build it up or just squirrel it away.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorely Needed updates for worn out parts


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BKKFARANG (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a CCDBAir CS on my 5010c and I'm extremely happy with it. So I decided to pick one up for my Nomad and see how it feels compared to the Vivid Air. Now only if the damn rain would stop so I can give it a spin.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

another run of the mill avid 160 rotor...got 3,300 miles out of the one before it...


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Knolly Chilcotin

(I ordered a bunch of additional parts so that I only have enough for 1 more bike )


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Came today...


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

New Origin8 Delta U/L rotors - 180/160.

View attachment 997778


View attachment 997779


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bought a new CCDB Inline. Loving it so far!









-Brett


----------



## neologisticzand (Feb 18, 2015)

No pics as of yet, but a full X1 drivetrain, minus the cranks as I just got a set of RaceFace Next SLs


----------



## MackShaft (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

MackShaft said:


> View attachment 997996


you're gonna love that bike , congrats !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimgrin said:


> View attachment 996469
> 
> 
> Sorely Needed updates for worn out parts


Do you mind sharing info on those pedals? Where you got them? I can't quite catch the brand name either eclypse? Thanks!!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Do you mind sharing info on those pedals? Where you got them? I can't quite catch the brand name either eclypse? Thanks!!


Eclypse Airline Duece


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks much johnD ^^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

D Bone said:


> New Origin8 Delta U/L rotors - 180/160.
> 
> View attachment 997778
> 
> ...


Nice rotors...^^ :thumbsup:

Every time I open this thread my jaw drops in envy. It's like Christmas year round.


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

These TLD shorts that I am wearing right now. So comfy that I can wear them all day.

Connect Shorts | Troy Lee Designs | MTB | Casual Men's Apparel | Bike Shorts


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh dude, do we really need to see that ****?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've given up on thinking of a clever way to point out that your manhood is clearly outlined in those shorts lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> I've given up on thinking of a clever way to point out that your manhood is clearly outlined in those shorts lol


I would have said something like, "is that all you got"?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh dude, do we really need to see that ****?


:nono: I thought it was just me LOL


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> :nono: I thought it was just me LOL


Nope, not just you...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Doug_J said:


> Nope, not just you...


I'm seriously LMFAO!!


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Those shorts must be REALLY good! Lol


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Out with the old, in with the new...


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

New McLeod shock, can't wait to get it installed and give it a try.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> New McLeod shock, can't wait to get it installed and give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 998830
> 
> ...


I love mine. 8D


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

PoPo said:


> Out with the old, in with the new...
> View attachment 998819


Hands down my favorite pedal that you don't need to sell a kidney to afford.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

closeout xt cranks - $89 free shipping @ jenson minus the BB.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Shoes and oil to bleed the brakes.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

New Scott Voltage yz 0.1 DJ bike. Now I can learn to jump properly!









-Brett


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Shoes and oil to bleed the brakes.


didnt know you needed new shoes to bleed the brakes?


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

johnD said:


> closeout xt cranks - $89 free shipping @ jenson minus the BB.


I think you might need to lube your chain, brah. Its brown 









11-36 XT Cassette
2 x 180mm Ashima Airotor 180 6 bolt rotors (112g each - is that light in rotor terms?)
12 anodised fitting bolts (6g per six bolts)
Conti 26er tubes

All for my new set of China Carbon Wheels (from Carbonzone) when they finally arrive...

Although I am thinking of fitting some 1.3" ContiSport Contacts and using them as "road" wheels... Decisions decisions...


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

My FINAL Bike.

Building up...

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/v...fficial-frank-welder-ftw-thread-image1-1-.jpg


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Ghost_HTX said:


> I think you might need to lube your chain, brah. Its brown


just in case you're not being facetious...kmc gold , never mind the crappy pic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> didnt know you needed new shoes to bleed the brakes?


This explains why your brakes have never worked properly.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Well Facetious IS my middle name...  Is that a 1x XT setup youre running?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Ghost_HTX said:


> Well Facetious IS my middle name...  Is that a 1x XT setup youre running?


yes , xt drivetrain.


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

Performance Bike 16.5" Access XCL Comp frame
Manitou R7 MRD fork with lockout
eBay takeoff 3x10 group, mostly SLX with XT derailleurs for $384
BWW 26" wheels Sun Inferno 23 rims, Pure XCR hubs










I no sooner built this bike, completely happy with an old school 26" XC hardtail, and I find those 2012 Fuji Outland frames on eBay for $433 with FSR rear suspension.










I'm thinking about buying one of those and moving all the parts over to it even though I am completely happy with the Access frame, which ironically, the guys at my local PB said was built by Fuji. The hydroformed frame tubes do look a lot like the Fuji hardtails.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My first order off Amazon -

http://www.amazon.com/Blusmart®-Function-Computers-Speedometer-Backlight/dp/B00X7CMXBC


----------



## BozemanTrek (Jul 5, 2015)

*trek x-caliber 6*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

for rear wheel rebuild ^^









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Woot......


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Big box! turned out to be one of the most amazing bikes I've ever owned SURLY KRAMPUS BLACK OPS.

And something for my SS (she gets jealous when any of her sisters get something bright and shiny, brand new Reba suspension fork)


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Brand new bike time!! 2016 stumpy fsr!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked this up
2014 Demo 8 II


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

B888S said:


> I just picked this up
> 2014 Demo 8 II


Sick bike man.. looks great!


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

SLX M675 38-24T Crankset


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

New bike day today for me! Been riding road lately and I got a great deal on a cyclocross bike to mix it up. I've been commuting lately to work and it has been an awesome addition to when I'm on the trail.









One with slicks on it.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see how these perform on my 5010c.

Nox Composites - Farlow 275 with DT Swiss 240s


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

New to me Stab Supreme. "Needed" (wanted) a bike park bike so I wouldn't have to rent a big bike any more or take either of my hard-tails down.

Need to put a tube in the back tire, but I look forward to thrashing it on Sunday.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

new stumpy fsr 2016!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sweet Bike!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Sweet Bike!


Thanks!! My first carbon bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Big box of bling was waiting for me when I got home today!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice!!^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

amazon $39.99

they came with white laces.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just arrived  I use Strava on my phone but it sits inside my pack so I wanted one of this.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice Box! XT M8000 rear brake






















Also trying a wider saddle = WTB Volt Race 150mm







Free pint glass from Art's :thumbsup:








Only about 10 miles on it so far but I think me butt likes it 
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Edit


----------



## Ryano42 (Aug 2, 2004)

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f299/Ryano42/image2_1.jpg

FTW Finished and Cat approved!


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

*new hotness..*









Intense Spider Comp expert build. 29.5 pounds with pedals and tubes. Its going on a diet as soon as I loose to pounds or so..


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

moefosho said:


> Edit
> View attachment 1001752
> 
> View attachment 1001753
> ...


New bike? It sucks your old one got stolen but I think you'll enjoy this new one a lot more. 


Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 1001741
> 
> Nice Box! XT M8000 rear brake
> View attachment 1001742
> ...


Are those the new XT m8000 brakes? They look nice. Also I have a Volt on my road bike and a Pure V on my mountain bike and I must say, after running a Silverado saddle the Pure V feels magnificent.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes Sir, M8000! Just the rear, next month I'll have the matching front. :thumbsup:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Yes Sir, M8000! Just the rear, next month I'll have the matching front. :thumbsup:


Awesome! I wonder how good they are compared to the old XT brakes.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Awesome! I wonder how good they are compared to the old XT brakes.


I'm replacing Tektro HDC300 hydros so I duno.. the reviews say they are lighter and stronger with other internal updates. I'm just glad they come all black now :thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> I'm replacing Tektro HDC300 hydros so I duno.. the reviews say they are lighter and stronger with other internal updates. I'm just glad they come all black now :thumbsup:


looks good. did you use the stock tektro mount ?

gonna order me a couple , I like the thinner clamp and the color.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Supposedly the caliper is unchanged.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> New bike? It sucks your old one got stolen but I think you'll enjoy this new one a lot more.


Yup. So far it has been a blast to ride.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> I'm replacing Tektro HDC300 hydros so I duno.. the reviews say they are lighter and stronger with other internal updates. I'm just glad they come all black now :thumbsup:


I have the old style XT brakes and I like the silver covers on the brake levers.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Dainese pads, lots of raceface loot and some tools for the rf stuff. Finally got the same crank standard on both bikes


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally got my new tires for our super dry State. Can't wait to put them on and test them out :thumbsup: Weirwolf 26x2.3 -


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Finally got my new tires for our super dry State. Can't wait to put them on and test them out :thumbsup: Weirwolf 26x2.3 -


How much do those *****es weigh?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How much do those *****es weigh?


According to WTB: AM TCS-953g - I knew they would be heavy but I need way more grip my skinny stock tires are just now working. It was a suggestion from this forum.


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

Enve bar and stem installed.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stem cap Garmin mount. Got one for the roadie too!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Just picked it up on thur i got the first one from my lbs 2016 stumpy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

losiracer10 said:


> View attachment 1002922
> Just picked it up on thur i got the first one from my lbs 2016 stumpy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Is that seat original, or did you swap to it? it seems to sit very high, ie: the seat rails come down real low

hope that makes sense


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Have in 5 days (I hope)

Drool...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Is that seat original, or did you swap to it? it seems to sit very high, ie: the seat rails come down real low
> 
> hope that makes sense


I changed the seat with something a little more comfy for now im almost 6"4 and 265 lbs and have a bad back so it helps me alot i used to be 331 lbs and cycling changed my life once i get down to about 225 ill put the factory seat back on

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got a Nomad C. Can't argue for 4200 new! Awesome bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

losiracer10 said:


> View attachment 1002922
> Just picked it up on thur i got the first one from my lbs 2016 stumpy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Heck of a upgrade ! congrats !



targnik said:


> View attachment 1003022
> 
> 
> Have in 5 days (I hope)
> ...


what bike is this ?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

12' Transition Bandit 29er

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1003022
> 
> 
> Have in 5 days (I hope)
> ...


I love the color!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I know I just was in here a couple weeks ago with a pic of the Stab I bought myself..

Here's the Lisa HT I scooped up off CL for my girlfriend. It is in practically new condition. Perfect for the rail trails and occasional trail riding she'll do.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

New wheels for my BMC Trailfox TF03. The old DT Swiss M1900s were junk.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

A set of Control carbons popped up locally at a killer price today and only have a few rides on them. TheThey were like new. My crest wheels have life left, but this deal was too good to pass up!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Just built new wheels for my camber comp new stem new bars love it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lolster (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got my first mb, not all that but still super excited


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

lolster said:


> View attachment 1003476
> 
> 
> Just got my first mb, not all that but still super excited


Awesome just enjoy ridding it! Looks like a sweet HT -


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1003022
> 
> 
> Have in 5 days (I hope)
> ...


Holy seat post Batman...

Congrats! Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coiler34 (Jul 23, 2015)

New set of Avid Elixir 5's after the rear Hayes Stroker lost pressure.

Got them for a steal as take-offs from the Kona Bike Shop!


----------



## Coiler34 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Avid Elixir 5*

New set of Avid Elixir 5's after the rear Hayes Stroker lost pressure.

Got them for a steal as take-offs at the Kona Bike Shop!


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Coiler34 said:


> New set of Avid Elixir 5's after the rear Hayes Stroker lost pressure.
> 
> Got them for a steal as take-offs at the Kona Bike Shop!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good catch man. I hear all of the bad rap about Avid brakes, but I have the Elixir 9's on my Bandit, older non-trail version, and they work flawlessly. I had some squealing issues with the stock pads, and I tried sanding and alcohol twice, to no avail. I was about to give up and go to Shimano , and I decided to try new pads first. It's been quiet as a mouse and they stop on a dime since.

I do think bedding them in correctly is even more important with Avid than it is Shimano, so don't skip that step!!


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1003022
> 
> 
> Have in 5 days (I hope)
> ...


Hey targnit, whats that for, did you give up on the P134?


----------



## Mountainking7 (Nov 8, 2014)

https://des.gearbest.com/uploads/2014/201410/heditor/201410221631589740.gif

Bike tail lamp


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Earlier this week ...


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

woodchips said:


> Earlier this week ...


where did you get your rigid forks?! nice


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

johnj2803 said:


> where did you get your rigid forks?! nice


You beat me too it want that fork too lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stock fork on the stache 5.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd love to demo that stache ! congrats on the new steed !


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

johnD said:


> I'd love to demo that stache ! congrats on the new steed !


Thanks, man ..., loving every minute on her!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

woodchips said:


> Earlier this week ...


That would be a fun trainer for the street with some wide road rims and road tires, geared up a little!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

New bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BetoGalvan (Jul 24, 2015)

Great bike!!!! Carbon frame?


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jim c said:


> Hey targnit, whats that for, did you give up on the P134?


Nope... not giving up my KP-134 ;-)

Just want something a little more pedal friendly for the endurance events I'm entering ^^

Here's Johnny!!









-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

*Canfield Mags*

Looking forward to putting these on today ...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Picked these up yesterday after having them built.









Bought a set of wheels off of Craigslist for $300 with Stan's hoops, Chris King SS disc hubs and a 17 tooth CK cog. One hoop had a ding in it, so I had a new set built around the hubs. New, the CK rear hub alone is over $450, so I think I did well. My first foray into tubeless, so I'm stoked!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> Picked these up yesterday after having them built.
> 
> View attachment 1004134
> 
> ...


Sweet deal

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

I just scored a 2010 Specialized Hardrock Sport for my 10 year old nephew off of Craigslist for $150. The Suntour XCT fork is absolute junk so I will put an old Manitou Skareb Elite on it that I have in the spare parts pile. The Skareb is light with aluminum stanchions and while it doesnt have fancy shim stack damping, it at least HAS damping unlike the Suntour. The 8 speed SRAM shifters seem to work OK (not great) but I also have a set of Shimano 9 speed STI levers/shifters from when I upgraded my girlfriends bike to disc brakes, so it will get those and a 9 speed cassette also. Basically, for less than $200 I got the kid a great bike for less than some Walmart junk.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> New bike!


sick ride ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> New bike!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi. What bike is this. Love the colours

Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a https://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

YT Capra. That is perdy man!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Warranty replacements for my NextSL's


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

A couple new parts for my steel Salsa El Mariachi SS. Will get my first ride with them this evening. Ran in to a small issue with the install though. When I chose the 156 q factor, I didn't account for the thickness of the rubber boots on the cranks. They rub the frame, so I'll have to run the cranks without them.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

You can kinda see the KS Lev DX seatpost that I added a few weeks ago, and it's awesome... The lift ticket for the China Peak ski resort was a great purchase for me and the bike!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

coke said:


> A couple new parts for my steel Salsa El Mariachi SS. Will get my first ride with them this evening. Ran in to a small issue with the install though. When I chose the 156 q factor, I didn't account for the thickness of the rubber boots on the cranks. They rub the frame, so I'll have to run the cranks without them.
> 
> View attachment 1004976


thats a beautiful fork,ill bet its soo light too.i have a steel one on my rigid and would love to upgrade it someday.
my latest purchase is these spiderman gloves by royal.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

bike snob said:


> thats a beautiful fork,ill bet its soo light too.i have a steel one on my rigid and would love to upgrade it someday.
> my latest purchase is these spiderman gloves by royal.


It's my first carbon fork, it's really shocking how something so light can be so strong. Seems like it should be about as fragile as an eggshell when holding it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My bike got new shoes, time for ME to get some new shoes. Also a brush to clean my chain/drive train but that saved me on shipping costs.

Giro Jacket MTB Shoes 2014 > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear | Jenson USA

I think I got them at good price, hopefully they are good shoes.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> My bike got new shoes, time for ME to get some new shoes. Also a brush to clean my chain/drive train but that saved me on shipping costs.
> 
> Giro Jacket MTB Shoes 2014 > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear | Jenson USA
> 
> I think I got them at good price, hopefully they are good shoes.


Heck yeah u did i have the specialized 2fo flats they were like 110$

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

losiracer10 said:


> Heck yeah u did i have the specialized 2fo flats they were like 110$
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks, with your reply and the info I got from amazon ($107.00 same shoe diff color scheme) I feel good about the purchase.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks, with your reply and the info I got from amazon ($107.00 same shoe diff color scheme) I feel good about the purchase.


Nice you should be happy i love my 2fo they are nice and have saved my legs a couple time as well from getting eaten by my pedals

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

New full face fox helmet for downhill.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Arrived today. The MTB needed a new set and I've been threatening to put a set on the roadie too.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Arrived today. The MTB needed a new set and I've been threatening to put a set on the roadie too.
> 
> View attachment 1005137


Love the green

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> Love the green
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks. I guess I will find out for sure when I get home, but my HOIPE is that it matches the frame print on my Moto. Sitting here at the office it appears to be supe close!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Thanks. I guess I will find out for sure when I get home, but my HOIPE is that it matches the frame print on my Moto. Sitting here at the office it appears to be supe close!
> 
> View attachment 1005139


I think i will look good

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

losiracer10 said:


> I think i will look good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That's debatable!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Arrived today. The MTB needed a new set and I've been threatening to put a set on the roadie too.
> 
> View attachment 1005137











Post man just dropped mine off

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Mounted up the new pedals, raceface riser bars, zee cage, and grips just like christmas today gonna build a new set of wheels next going with hope hubs and pacenti dl31 rims 36h cant wait wheels should be bomb proof

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

my mail man arrived today as well - I wasn't expecting them so quick : )


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Marzocchi 888 RC3 EVO 2 TI and a Cane Creek angleset for my new build my frame should be in next week


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

coke said:


> A couple new parts for my steel Salsa El Mariachi SS. Will get my first ride with them this evening. Ran in to a small issue with the install though. When I chose the 156 q factor, I didn't account for the thickness of the rubber boots on the cranks. They rub the frame, so I'll have to run the cranks without them.
> 
> View attachment 1004976


Cut or trim down the part that rubs the frame, it's the front part that hold them on anyways.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> my mail man arrived today as well - I wasn't expecting them so quick : )


how is the sizing ?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

johnD said:


> how is the sizing ?


Pretty good - a bit tight I have to admit but I think they need to loosen up a bit, length wise is perfect. I think if I would have gone 42 might be too big.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I feel like they came out to be a pretty good match!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I feel like they came out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 1005404
> View attachment 1005405


I agree

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDinME (Jun 29, 2015)

My new bike:


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

LDinME said:


> My new bike:
> 
> View attachment 1005414


Nice! Enjoy and ride in good health!


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, it's been ordered anyway. Now the crap part of waiting for it...


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Lucky Luciano said:


>












Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New front tire for the Kona.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

X7 shifters and med cage RD, new chain, cassette, and 32T chainring. Very pleasantly surprised by the huge difference the X7 stuff made over X5. 
Got all the new parts online, with maybe $200 in all of them combined. Installation plus straightening the RD hanger was $110 total, so for $310 my 2012 Cobia is not "good as new", it is much better.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice man! 
I've done absolutely nothing to my Cobia other than Stem, tires, pedals, and saddle. 
Will eventually upgrade to XT cassette and a new chain. 
When? No idea!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Grips, pedals, and bash guard were all I'd really done, along with tires when the stock ones got worn. Maybe next year I'll spring for some wheels. The temptation to leave this one alone and hold out for a higher end bike has died down a lot since I realized it's pretty well suited for the trails I ride.
Improving the rider has made a bigger difference than changing any part could...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Should arrive in a couple of days ^^

I know. I've gone to the dark side...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

I cracked my previous frame so replaced it with this bad boy. Almost everything just moved over except the crankset and bottom bracket.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

trailwerks said:


> I cracked my previous frame so replaced it with this bad boy. Almost everything just moved over except the crankset and bottom bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new purchase love the blue

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Picked her up yesterday. You'll have no excuse not to see me on the trails now!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Some D30 elbow pads after rashing my arm raw at the bike park. Hope I can get used to having something on my arms...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

LCW said:


> Some D30 elbow pads after rashing my arm raw at the bike park. Hope I can get used to having something on my arms...


Better to have em and not need em, than to need em and not have em ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Wolf tooth 32t drop stop chainring







Fitted and alot tidier looking!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Took my new socks out for their maiden voyage yesterday.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Shimano XT BR-M8000 Brakes front & back.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here by the end of next week... Hopefully ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

First ride out on a 2016 Pike


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

mailman just came

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

just got done installing turned out nice

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

losiracer10 said:


> just got done installing turned out nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


sweet ! where did you find the red flow rims ?

ps if you check your tapatalk settings you can turn that signature off.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Project321.com has like 5-6 colors in stock pretty much all the time and they will custom color ano for you as well

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Very cool , thanks.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

gopro

Sent from my silver iPad Air 1 in a http://www.red.org/en/ smart case using an app called Tapatalky


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess 2015 is the year of neon!










I don't think I even rode it on a trail with the 2x10 drive train. I promptly pulled it off and put my RF NW from my old bike. Swapped out the grips, seat, pedals and stem from my old bike too. Still not 100% sure I dig the flat bars, may go back to my risers.

Also got a Milo kit for the fork that I installed last weekend. Definitely a step up from my Rocky Mountain Soul that was 7 years old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Kbarrette said:


> I guess 2015 is the year of neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Risers and a short stem.

sweet sled !


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

*Osprey Raptor 10*









I just got mine yesterday from Amazon. This backpack is a work of art. It was designed solely for mountain bikers. Highly recommened! Now I can finally take longer bike treks......


----------



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

That is pretty sweet. I always hated riding with a back pack for roadies.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

paulmich said:


> View attachment 1007812
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday from Amazon. This backpack is a work of art. It was designed solely for mountain bikers. Highly recommened! Now I can finally take longer bike treks......


You are going to love it!! I have the same pack and even crash tested it for you!! heheh = Saved my back from trail rash!! :thumbsup:

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

My new Knolly Podium (large)
Ccdb coil
Marzocchi 888 RC3 EVO Ti 
E13 LRS crankset


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Burt4x4 said:


> You are going to love it!! I have the same pack and even crash tested it for you!! heheh = Saved my back from trail rash!! :thumbsup:
> 
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks....I also plan on using it for light hiking...I am really liking this pack already!


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

Won a new Maxxis Ikon tire in a raffle at the race last night.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

New saddle:








Chain lube:








Spare hanger:








Rear rack (going on a short tour soon):


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

For style points mount the logo over the valve stem. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got these delivered today


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

my new hubs showed up today rims spokes and nipples should be here friday

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

paulmich said:


> View attachment 1007812
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday from Amazon. This backpack is a work of art. It was designed solely for mountain bikers. Highly recommened! Now I can finally take longer bike treks......


Got one in red, love it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> Got these delivered today


Nice, would be interested to know how you like them. Shopping for better flats.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Nice, would be interested to know how you like them. Shopping for better flats.


My buddy's had them on his Mach 429 for about 3 months and he loves them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Robg68 said:


> My buddy's had them on his Mach 429 for about 3 months and he loves them.


Thanks Robg - I see them available @ chainreaction. I'll check it out


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new maxxis crossmark 29 x 2.1. my frame will only fit .2.1's and very few 2.2's and it's hard to find a 2.1 with a fairly aggressive tread. my first impression is the crossmark just might work for me..


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

XT 1 x 11, 
11-42 & med cage derailleur
RF NW 32T front ring.
Campagnolo R11 Chain
XT Shifter


----------



## GiantBren (Mar 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Nice, would be interested to know how you like them. Shopping for better flats.


I have them they work great lots of grip,but one of pedals leak grease from the seal.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GiantBren said:


> I have them they work great lots of grip,but one of pedals leak grease from the seal.


Thanks for feedback GB! They are a bit pricy but do look solid.


----------



## GiantBren (Mar 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks for feedback GB! They are a bit pricy but do look solid.


No problem! If you buy them make sure you locktight the pins in if you don't they will fall out,I lost 4 of them other then that they are awesome.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GiantBren said:


> No problem! If you buy them make sure you locktight the pins in if you don't they will fall out,I lost 4 of them other then that they are awesome.


Noted :thumbsup:


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

Avalanche open bath cartridge for my pike










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

My Ikon sealed right up when I went to it, but my Bontrager XR1 that came with the bike on the back did not seal up. I got tired of messing with it and just put a tube in the rear. Now it is time to replace the rear tire.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

After 3 weeks on back-order it's finally here


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New Bike Passion


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I got this a few weeks ago. Some people call these bikes, right? Hence bike related?









No? Alright, well I got this the other day too, Expilion 850. It's about the time of year when night rides around here become popular again.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Bike Passion
> View attachment 1009354


That is one beautiful bike!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Saladin said:


> No? Alright, well I got this the other day too, Expilion 850. It's about the time of year when night rides around here become popular again.
> View attachment 1009367


I just bought the same light for night rides, it arrived today actually. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Bike Passion
> View attachment 1009354


Hey look it's another reason to hate the Remedy.
Seriously Trek MAKE MORE COLOUR OPTIONS!! I loved the 2015 Remedy 9, the blue and orange looked really cool, but this purple is just... ugh.
I've seen the Stache 7 in person and it looked really bad because of this terrible colour. 
I'm fine with this colour being an OPTION but if it's mandatory then I'll just check this bike off my list and I'll go look at those Rocky Mountains over there...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> New Bike Passion
> View attachment 1009354


Hey look it's another reason to hate the Remedy.
Seriously Trek MAKE MORE COLOUR OPTIONS!! I loved the 2015 Remedy 9, the blue and orange looked really cool, but this purple is just... ugh.
I've seen the Stache 7 in person and it looked really bad because of this terrible colour. 
I'm fine with this colour being an OPTION but if it's mandatory then I'll just check this bike off my list and I'll go look at those Rocky Mountains over there...


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Wow way to try and put a dark cloud over someone's awesome new bike! Couldn't of just kept that one to yourself eh? Did you never hear the phrase if you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all? Seems pretty elementary to me. Anyways.........Great bike FLN75S! I've always loved the anodized purple look. Not sure why but it gets me every time! Makes me think of the 90's retro components.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

MTB Marco said:


> Wow way to try and put a dark cloud over someone's awesome new bike! Couldn't of just kept that one to yourself eh? Did you never hear the phrase if you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all? Seems pretty elementary to me. Anyways.........Great bike FLN75S! I've always loved the anodized purple look. Not sure why but it gets me every time! Makes me think of the 90's retro components.




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, that's just like, your opinion man. I think the purple is rad.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

FastBanana said:


> Well, that's just like, your opinion man. I think the purple is rad.


Well said i agree

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

FLN75S said:


> New Bike Passion
> View attachment 1009354


Congrats! Fantastic looking bike.


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Well, that's just like, your opinion man. I think the purple is rad.


I would agree as well. Purple is awesome.


----------



## olyswen (Aug 13, 2015)

bolt for a fox triad shock.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Built, not bought...but of course I did have to buy the parts. Really, the frame, chainring, and rear wheel are all I had to buy for the build. Had the rest already. Still needs a new front wheel since the one on the bike is not for this bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MTB Marco said:


> Wow way to try and put a dark cloud over someone's awesome new bike! Couldn't of just kept that one to yourself eh? Did you never hear the phrase if you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all? Seems pretty elementary to me. Anyways.........Great bike FLN75S! I've always loved the anodized purple look. Not sure why but it gets me every time! Makes me think of the 90's retro components.


I am not trying to say it isn't cool that he got a new bike. I am just ranting AT Trek not at the buyer.
It's still nicer than my bike lol.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> That is one beautiful bike!





MTB Marco said:


> Wow way to try and put a dark cloud over someone's awesome new bike! Couldn't of just kept that one to yourself eh? Did you never hear the phrase if you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all? Seems pretty elementary to me. Anyways.........Great bike FLN75S! I've always loved the anodized purple look. Not sure why but it gets me every time! Makes me think of the 90's retro components.





losiracer10 said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk





FastBanana said:


> Well, that's just like, your opinion man. I think the purple is rad.





losiracer10 said:


> Well said i agree
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk





Golfster said:


> Congrats! Fantastic looking bike.





WrenchP said:


> I would agree as well. Purple is awesome.


Thanks guys, hey not everyone will love it but man I think it looks sweet and it sure turns heads out on the trails.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I installed an IRD 11-40 cassette for the steep stuff.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

FLN75S said:


> Thanks guys, hey not everyone will love it but man I think it looks sweet and it sure turns heads out on the trails.
> 
> View attachment 1009608


That's a sick bike.

My latest purchases... Sensus Swayze lock on grips for the DJ and the DH rigs.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

DT Swiss FR600 wheelset with 240s hubs


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Acquired from Shockcraft. Useful when going past a gas station and I want to top my tires up rather than wailing away with my mini pump (yes I have a track pump at home).
IMG_0310 by Chazz Michael Michaels, on Flickr

And going retro. With coil.

IMG_0312 by Chazz Michael Michaels, on Flickr


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well after some research, found these w/good reviews and a good $$ - IF you happen to use these, I appreciate your thoughts.

Forté Transfer Platform Pedals

Now.. the waiting game  Should be here soon though.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*quick release*

good


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Color matched decals on wheels, shock and fork.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Raceface 34 tooth and new bolts.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

MichiganFan said:


> Raceface 34 tooth and new bolts.


Looks good what part of michigan are you from i live in farmington but im on vac in harbor springs all this week

michigan


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a package on my porch when I came home this morning 
Decided to get one of those chain scrubbers and try a 2.35" Nobby Nic up front.







With the old style 2.25 NN that just replaced the chewed up one on the rear. 







Definitely looks like it'll corner better than the previous version-hope it lasts longer, too!


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

losiracer10 said:


> Looks good what part of michigan are you from i live in farmington but im on vac in harbor springs all this week
> 
> michigan


I'm by Kalamazoo.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Tired of waiting for the elusive single ply 2.5 DHF 27.5 to exsist and I needed some bigger knobs up front so

Doesn't actually state tubeless anywhere, but aired up fine.

I never had these as part my ride kit until my chain snapped on a ride. Luckily someone else I was out with did. Now I don't think I will go out without them, not like they're heavy


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New guide rsc brakes and rotors. Warrenty replacement for xo that **** out a week ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

olyswen said:


> bolt for a fox triad shock.


Daaaaammmnnn, you win


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

2016 Fat Boy Trail. The dropper post that came on it got swapped onto my Pivot Mach 5! Bring on old man Winter!










Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New bars, grips for the Remedy


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New oval chainring... Will see if this thing really makes a difference. My pedal cadence is far from smooth so hope this helps.


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

X9 Type 2.1 short rear derriallier.
Azonic Agile bars.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as fancy ^^ but.. I do love the arrival of UPS on occasion  

Got my first pair of not full finger gloves. Never a fan but with this heat I figured I give it a shot, plus my others needed replacement. Most important new pedals Forte Transfer from Performance.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Picked this bad boy up off the original owner for $100!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

carbuncle said:


> Picked this bad boy up off the original owner for $100!


Good score!!!

michigan


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

So about two weeks ago I rode in a new location and at the end of the ride my tires felt a little soft. Figured ah whatever! By the time I got home they were complete flats. About 12 thorns in each tire. Blew out a side wall stripped 6 teeth of the large triple, blew the rear caliper hence contaminating the rear rotor and pads with fluid. (Got the rotor and caliper warrantied) So I ponied up for Trail Kings 2.4 over the garbage Bontrager OEM 2.2's replaced the outer ring with a Blackspire C4 then I ordered the Race Face Atlas Crank in raw matching Atlas Bars in Raw, half Nelson grips in gray. All that gets to the LBS on Monday best part is that it was right around the one year free tune up so all I am paying for is parts labor is free! Going to order Praxis rings Monday. Thinking I should have put more thought into it and gone 1x. Well maybe I have to brake more stuff first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

Rode at a new location to me two weeks ago. Came home with two flats from about twelve thorns through the tires and tubes. I also managed to blow the rear caliper, compromise the rear rotor and pads, strip 6 teeth off the outer ring on the stock triple. So I headed out to the LBS and came home with new rear rotor, caliper, pads, and upgraded to Trail Kings 29x2.4 over the garbage stock Bontrager 2.2's replaced the 3rd ring with the blackspire C4 guard. They told me that I was due for the free one year tune up since I bought my bike there last August and all labor was free. Well I could not help myself. Ordered the Race Face Atlas crank and riser bars in raw, half Nelson grips, and ordering praxis 2x set up on Monday when the RF stuff will be installed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

Rode at a new location to me two weeks ago. Came home with two flats from about twelve thorns through the tires and tubes. I also managed to blow the rear caliper, compromise the rear rotor and pads, strip 6 teeth off the outer ring on the stock triple. So I headed out to the LBS and came home with new rear rotor, caliper, pads, and upgraded to Trail Kings 29x2.4 over the garbage stock Bontrager 2.2's replaced the 3rd ring with the blackspire C4 guard. They told me that I was due for the free one year tune up since I bought my bike there last August and all labor was free. Well I could not help myself. Ordered the Race Face Atlas crank and riser bars in raw, half Nelson grips, and ordering praxis 2x set up on Monday when the RF stuff will be installed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

FLN75S said:


> New bars, grips for the Remedy
> View attachment 1011238


Pretty cool and light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

JonnyB76 said:


> 2016 Fat Boy Trail. The dropper post that came on it got swapped onto my Pivot Mach 5! Bring on old man Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride i just ordered one last week should be here any day congrats

michigan


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

Rode at a new location to me two weeks ago. Came home with two flats from about twelve thorns through the tires and tubes. I also managed to blow the rear caliper, compromise the rear rotor and pads, strip 6 teeth off the outer ring on the stock triple. So I headed out to the LBS and came home with new rear rotor, caliper, pads, and upgraded to Trail Kings 29x2.4 over the garbage stock Bontrager 2.2's replaced the 3rd ring with the blackspire C4 guard. They told me that I was due for the free one year tune up since I bought my bike there last August and all labor was free. Well I could not help myself. Ordered the Race Face Atlas crank and riser bars in raw, half Nelson grips, and ordering praxis 2x set up on Monday when the RF stuff will be installed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

New Conti Mountian Kings, replaced the outer ring with a bash guard, new rear caliper, rotor, and pads, new Saint pedals, ordered RF Atlas Crank and matching bars in Raw, and ordered Praxis rings. The other goodies will be here and installed on Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

New Jersey.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

Blackspire bash guard, Saint pedals, Conti Mountain Kings 29x2.4". Race Face Atlas crank and bars and half Nelson grips will be here tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

Rode at a new location to me two weeks ago. Came home with two flats from about twelve thorns through the tires and tubes. I also managed to blow the rear caliper, compromise the rear rotor and pads, strip 6 teeth off the outer ring on the stock triple. So I headed out to the LBS and came home with new rear rotor, caliper, pads, and upgraded to Trail Kings 29x2.4 over the garbage stock Bontrager 2.2's replaced the 3rd ring with the blackspire C4 guard. They told me that I was due for the free one year tune up since I bought my bike there last August and all labor was free. Well I could not help myself. Ordered the Race Face Atlas crank and riser bars in raw, half Nelson grips, and ordering praxis 2x set up on Monday when the RF stuff will be installed


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

11 speed
XT cassette and Derailleur 
XTR chain and shifter

And another DHR2

A nice improvement to the RAD cage/42t 10 speed setup it replaced


----------



## Turts (Aug 30, 2015)

Cool One Up stuff....
Very cool Saint gear changer thingies...
Regular Shimano stuffs...


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Magura MT7 NEXT brakes for my new downhill rig







I will have the bike all together after I get home from my vacation


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

1998 Specialized Stumpjumper "S" Works M2.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

new osprey black raptor 6 hydration pack.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Sick and tired of chain slap on my carbon wheels and the occasional chain drops. This should arrive today!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Nice i have the same one it works well

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

RCT3 Damper upgrade for my Revelation fork.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Golfster said:


> RCT3 Damper upgrade for my Revelation fork.


I'd be interested in hearing some feedback on this upgrade. Where did you order from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

phoenixnr said:


> I'd be interested in hearing some feedback on this upgrade. Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

My LBS ordered for me and just finished the install. I'll pick the bike up later today but won't get much of a ride in until tomorrow. Will report back then.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tapatalk on my Surface pro 3


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Picked this up today. 2014 giant trance 3. Chromag 760mm bars and shorter stem, nevegal 2.35 f/r. Pretty happy with it, was super clean


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm quite pleased with the result and feel it is a worthy upgrade. The additional compression adjustments (O/T/L) along with low speed compression adjustment allow me to dial the fork in more to my liking.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Golfster said:


> I'm quite pleased with the result and feel it is a worthy upgrade. The additional compression adjustments (O/T/L) along with low speed compression adjustment allow me to dial the fork in more to my liking.


Thanks for the update what was the cost of the upgrade if u do t mind me asking thanks

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

New wheelset. Stan's Flow EX 29 laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

mark! said:


> New wheelset. Stan's Flow EX 29 laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs.


I did a set just like that like 4 months ago and have done 3 more i live them very durable just did another set a few days ago for my am bike but went with 36h instead of 32 since








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> Thanks for the update what was the cost of the upgrade if u do t mind me asking thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


$175.00. LBS did not charge labor.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

losiracer10 said:


> I did a set just like that like 4 months ago and have done 3 more i live them very durable just did another set a few days ago for my am bike but went with 36h instead of 32 since
> View attachment 1013739
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Man that looks nice. I've got a hard tail Trek Xcal my son took over, eventually I'm gonna get me other Xcal to keep, and it'll be orange instead of black and red.

I went with 36h front and rear here. My old factory flows are 32h front and back on stans hubs.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> Picked this up today. 2014 giant trance 3. Chromag 760mm bars and shorter stem, nevegal 2.35 f/r. Pretty happy with it, was super clean


congrats ! love that model trance.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

I got the same bike too love it



socalrider77 said:


> Picked this up today. 2014 giant trance 3. Chromag 760mm bars and shorter stem, nevegal 2.35 f/r. Pretty happy with it, was super clean


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

You guys done any upgrades? Not sure if I should do dropper, wheels, or fork first


----------



## Ridge runnerid (May 25, 2015)

*Son's new to him Giant!*


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice looking bike! Congrats to your son!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bought middle tire ^^

DHRII 2.3 Exo/3C/TR...

Will either run it up front with Ardent Race out back -=or=- put it out back with a DHF 2.3 on point :mmm:

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> You guys done any upgrades? Not sure if I should do dropper, wheels, or fork first


1x cranks then dropper.
fork with 15mm , then wheels to match. just in my opinion.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

johnD said:


> 1x cranks then dropper.
> fork with 15mm , then wheels to match. just in my opinion.


Will be keeping 2x10, lots of different types of climbing around here. The fork on the 2014 does have a 15mm thru axle. So looks like dropper and wheels


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

REI $88 ~ Viper 13


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Put a XTR RD-M9000 on my bike to make shifting smoother. It really helps the cause.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

CL find, gonna try this out and see if it's for me for a while. Trying to get a pump track built here after riding a couple over Labor day weekend.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Nukeproof Evo Pedals


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

shout out to Dave Thomas @ SpeedDream Wheels


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally a 1x


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

owtdorz said:


> Finally a 1x
> 
> View attachment 1015306


You'll never go back!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

MTB Marco said:


> You'll never go back!


Rode yesterday and didn't miss my granny too much.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MTB Marco said:


> You'll never go back!


I did.


----------



## MrR1ght (Aug 7, 2014)

MTB Marco said:


> You'll never go back!


So tempting I just went from 3x to 2x RF turbine rings! Wish I had thought about it more! And just gone 1x but I was just a little nervous. So annoyed I rode yesterday and never touched the granny! Buyers remorse I guess!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lightly used package deal. Ready to test ride Wednesday!!!


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Stans Crest wheels. And Shimano SLX brakes.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Silver XT brakes and Centerline 180/160 rotors:

View attachment 1016237


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

New bike came in on Tuesday


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Jonezed7 said:


> New bike came in on Tuesday
> View attachment 1016329


Nice!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Heat said:


> shout out to Dave Thomas @ SpeedDream Wheels


Nice. Dig the rim decals. Is that a new standard Stan's thing or are those custom?


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

losiracer10 said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks! Can't wait to take it to the mountain.


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

New KMC chain.
Bike stand.
ESI Chunky grips. 
Seat post and clamp.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Soma Odin Handlebars and Deore 615 brakes.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Wolf Tooth drop stop ring and MRP guide should stop my chain drop issues for the foreseeable future!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Bike related, but wrong kind of bike! Picked up this 2013 Specialized Allez Compact. In great shape for $220.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

An Allez for 220$ is a great deal!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> An Allez for 220$ is a great deal!


ditto. Nice find

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Originally bought the Med/Lg based on FLY tech support advice. It was too big. I really like the design, airflow and weight though, so I ordered the next size smaller.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Had a bunch of contingency from dirtbike racing and FLY let me use it on MTB gear! 2 pair of Gloves, carry on bag (perfect size to toss a days worth of riding gear in), mesh bag for dirty gear, rain jacket, shorts and a new skid lid.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

MichiganFan said:


> New KMC chain.
> Bike stand.
> ESI Chunky grips.
> Seat post and clamp.


How do you like that bike stand? It looks to be lightweight and portable but is it sturdy?


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Works great. It also folds up. 20 bucks at my local shop.link below.
SPINDLE STAND Model : SPN-10 | MINOURA JAPAN


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

$20 is a deal, cheapest I have found is $34.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Broke my chain last week and had shop put on KMC X9 chain. Also noticed cassette was worn but wanted to expand my range. I went with a Sunrace CSM99 11-36t. Installed it tonight without issue. Shifting seems good on the stand, hope to get a ride in soon.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^^Sweet! Just put on my Sunrace 11-40 wide range 10spd cassette....paid half of the price of a Praxis works. Sorry about the sideways pic....stupid iphone.


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Minions. DHF 2.5 and DHR 2.3


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

coot271 said:


> ^^^^Sweet! Just put on my Sunrace 11-40 wide range 10spd cassette....paid half of the price of a Praxis works. Sorry about the sideways pic....stupid iphone.


Where did you find this cassette. I'm wanting one of these wide range 10spd cassettes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Garbaruk 34t oval, N/W, direct mount chainring.

Amazingly well done. Beautiful.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ I got my 11-36 9spd on Amazon, came from BikeWagon. Id bet they have the 10 speeder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

180mm rotor for my trance. What's the benefit of these sunrace cassettes over the normal shimano slx's? Due for an upgrade soon in this department


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Wanted something simple, reliable and tubeless ready. Bit heavier than expected at 1931g, but still 15.0oz lighter than my stock Bontrager wheelset.








Arch EX rims w/DT350 hubs from wheelbuilder.com and DT Swiss RWS skewers. 
Those stickers are coming off during halftime(ROLL TIDE!):thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> 180mm rotor for my trance. What's the benefit of these sunrace cassettes over the normal shimano slx's? Due for an upgrade soon in this department


https://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-...ranks/sunrace-cassette-wide-range-962391.html


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

OwenM said:


> Wanted something simple, reliable and tubeless ready. Bit heavier than expected at 1931g, but still 15.0oz lighter than my stock Bontrager wheelset.
> 
> View attachment 1019931
> 
> ...


killer wheels ! mine are the flows with 350's , they have been flawless.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoping I'll be able to notice an immediate difference!
My cassette removal thing and chain whip won't be here til Monday, so it'll be Tuesday before I get to ride them.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked up a pair of Xpedia Detox platform pedals. These really grip to my shoes. Comes with 10 extra spikes and a spike wrench. Cost $80 at LBS. I also purchased a pedal wrench from Park Tools.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Over the last month: Shock upgrade to X-Fusion Slide, new ODI Rogue Grips, new tires (Continental Mountain King ProTection 2.2), replaced the seatpost quick release with a Promax Collar and bought another Lumina 650 for our night rides! It was a good month!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

All this crap.
Chain whip and cassette tool needed to install new wheels, plus spoke tool and cone wrenches.








DT Swiss RWS skewers








Inexpensive 60mm stem to try out, which looks like it's going to lead to shopping for a wider bar(and maybe a less humongous stem once I'm sure on the length).
stem








With new wheels, skewers, stem, and bottle cage.







Looks almost exactly the same as before(except for that LBS loaner rear brake with untrimmed hose), but it handles better


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

It was a good week. New Easton Heist 24 wheel set with WTB TrailBoss 2.25 TCS Fast/Light tires, and I went tubeless for the first time ever:
View attachment 1021222


Also, new XT 8000 brakes:
View attachment 1021223


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

*Diamondback line 27.5*

Finally got a new bike after almost two decades, giving Diamondback my business, because of a steep discount through my work. Last bike was a diamondback also, and has held up very well. This one is a whole different bird. Will give thoughts after I spend some time on it. Diamondback line for $600


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

New cockpit:
Easton Haven 70mm stem
Santa Cruz 800mm bars
XT m8000 brakes
Pike!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

my tyre fetish continues ^^ new hoop for my hoolahoop steed









Will be on route in a day or two...

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This worked out really well. About a month ago, I'd gone to the LBS for a brake bleed rather than order the kit myself, since I wanted to get a couple of rides in before I went on vacation. They didn't have the kit or fittings that would work for my Hayes brakes, so they put a loaner brake on my bike...and forgot about me. 
Dropped by last week; still nothing.
I went by again today, and they'd finally gotten the bleed kit in-and sold it to me for about what they were going to charge me for bleeding my brakes


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

My new (used but not used) Easton AR27 wheels. Super stoked they match my bike better than my SRAM Roam 50 wheels and they are much wider with only a mild weight gain. Once again, PinkBike is making me poorer. lol


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

those rims look great on that bike!


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

New parts for my downhill build


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I went in for one bike, came out with two.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

One ride in and so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

N-Gear Jump Stop chain guide, since my front derailleur had a bolt spontaneously combust, and I was planning on going 1x soon, anyway.
Cane Creek 40 headset, which may have something to do with there being a 2016 Rockshox Reba on the way.
Waited 3yrs to make any major upgrades, and have spent well over what I had in it in the last month. It's like getting a new bike all over again, but a familiar one, and 3lb lighter


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> I went in for one bike, came out with two.
> 
> View attachment 1022559
> 
> ...


Pugsley and Krampus?


----------



## Leo N. Timoteo (Oct 16, 2015)

*Giant Trance 3 2016*

Here's my Giant Trance 3 2016 in Army Trail Fort Bonifacio Taguig City.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

New fork(Reba RL) and rear tire


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not a purchase but a gift--unless you count the $110 i gave the shop to transfer over parts from my KHS and get her ready to go. ( i DID have to buy a new chain)it's a 2009 surly karate monkey single speed. can't wait to ride it, definitely a step up from the solo-one. i'm stoked that i can use my paul levers with the avid discs!

my cousin's husband in colorado tore up his knee and can't ride for two years. he figured the bike might as well get ridden...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The temps dropped a little quicker than expected, and with us both racing on Sunday, at a forecast 5 degrees & rain, l rushed out and got my daughter and myself each a pair of these










Edit: did a test ride today, 6 degrees and dry, 2 hrs and no problems at all for me, in fact my hands were sweating. My daughter (12) lasted about an hour before her hands got cold.
So all in all we are happy, see how they stand up in rain tomorrow (although hopefully it wont rain)


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Pugsley and Krampus?


Yes


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

Stock seats (almost) always suck! Gotta replace that ****.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Selling my DHF & DHR II to get above ^^ (2.4 BC, Prot. version)

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

XT RT-86 Ice-Tech 180/160 rotors to complete my XT M8000 brake system:

View attachment 1023369


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A nice new cyclocross bike (no mountain biking for me for a bit due to a back injury)

Ground Up Designs cyclocross bike by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's making my back hurt just looking at it!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Riser stem already ordered 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> 180mm rotor for my trance. What's the benefit of these sunrace cassettes over the normal shimano slx's? Due for an upgrade soon in this department


Well Socal, the sunrace 10spd cassette is 11-40t instead of the "standard" 11-34t or 11-36t...the Sunrace has a low 40t cog for super low-gear pedalling.


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't have a pic of it yet but a atlas air neck brace


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Been away for a while...and just rebuilding my bike at the end of the season. Living in SoCal we get to ride year round, so why not do some upgrades at the same time???

DVO Emerald
DVO Jade
Spank Spike 28 Race
Spank Spike DM Stem
Spank Spike 780 Bars
Spank Grips
SDG iBeam Saddle


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Got a hitch and Curt bike rack for the CR-V. I gotta admit I'm a little nervous about it being back there with the weight and wobbling but I know it'll be ok. Just the nerves of it I guess. Overall very stoked about it!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New helmet for a case of wine. You won't get that kind of deal online. Didn't really go for the Super originally, but the MIPS version is much better fitting.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

*2016 Trek Fuel EX 8.*









*Partial warranty trade in for this:*








*Because this happened:*








*To this:*







*The crack didn't happen here. *


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Some nice new shiny brakes!
















$125NZ (that's currently $84US) each end, certainly wasn't going to pass that up.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> *2016 Trek Fuel EX 8.*
> 
> View attachment 1023970
> 
> ...


The new Fuel is a lot better than the Rumblefish, be sure to tell us what you think of the shorter wheelbase and slacker geometry.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ModifiedArmy said:


> Been away for a while...and just rebuilding my bike at the end of the season. Living in SoCal we get to ride year round, so why not do some upgrades at the same time???
> 
> DVO Emerald
> DVO Jade
> ...


Holly ****! All that green is makin' me horny!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New nobby nic for the rear of my trance. Hans dampf will be here on Monday. Replacing nevegals F/R


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> New nobby nic for the rear of my trance. Hans dampf will be here on Monday. Replacing nevegals F/R


I really like my Nobby Nic 2.25 on the rear of my bike. I wish I got the EVO though. I have a Hans Dampf Trailstar up front and that has a lot stiffer of a sidewall than my Performance line NN. When I had a Hans Dampf in the rear I never got a flat, on my NNs I got 2 flats.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Rock Shox reverb seat post, love it!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New tires... Trying out some Schwalbes after many years of Maxxis...

Hans Dampf combo - Trailstar/Pacestar









Magic Mary/Rock Razor combo - TS/PS also


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The new Fuel is a lot better than the Rumblefish, be sure to tell us what you think of the shorter wheelbase and slacker geometry.


Just to clarify the bike that was traded in was a Trek HiFi plus, not the Rumblefish. Very similar bikes the HiFi is 100mm and the RF 120mm.

The Fuel EX 8 while having shorter chain stays is actually approximately 1" longer in the wheelbase.

I believe I have it pretty close to dialed in for me and I am loving it. The bike handles incredibly well on flowy and tech DH single track. It carries momentum incredibly well. The shorter chainstay has the rear wheel under me on the climbs so traction is also improved. The only place I feel I am lacking right now is real tight switch backs. Being a little longer definitely understandable. But when they open up some it takes off.

The suspension works great, no more reaching down to switch modes for climbs and descents. And with 20% more travel it feels great on drops and railing corners. I do need to remove one barrel from the Fox fork to get the rest of my travel but that should get it all dialed in.

We pre-rode a course we will be racing in November and one friend commented while I was fast before I am faster now. He wasn't happy I was on his wheel the whole single track down and then smiled as I blew past him on a momentum climb.  Another friend mentioned he was thinking when I started out on the tight switchbacks when I learn how to ride this bike I will be real fast but then he realized I had cleared the switches and was gone. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huckie (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mach 6 - Late Life Crisis*


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

huckie said:


> View attachment 1024441


Sweet. I really like the colors on this new frame!


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

My new ride, 2015 Trance 2 with 2016 contact sl switch dropper. 









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

That Pivot is sexy!!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally decided that 720mm was a little narrow for my liking. Ordered a RaceFace Carbon SiXC 785mm and I will trim as necessary after a few test rides. Decided to go ahead and get new grips since I am putting new bars on anyways. It should all be here tomorrow!


----------



## TEvans73 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Parts on Amazon*

Ripped my derailleur hanger bolt in half last weekend, ordered the X0. 9speed replacement for $16 on Amazon&#8230; then I saw the whole damn derailleur for $26, I'm thinking too good to be true. But what the hell, it's on my amazon card and I'll refuse payment if it's a scam - I'm in no hurry, as I don't need the part ATM. There is also Shimano XT M8000 180mm double on there right now for $31, is this legit? Anyone ordered this stuff though amazon 'japanspecialtyshop'? Anyways, I'm not counting on getting anything but the replacement part.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This afternoon the Brown Truck of Joy delivered a star nut setter, crank pullers, BB tools(for removing the old and installing the new), SRAM GX1400 cranks and GXP Team BB, Odi Rogue grip replacements to try in place of Ruffians, and an inexpensive 720mm bar from Ritchey to see how the width suits me. 
Already shortened the steerer tube and dropped a spacer, set a new star nut, and am digging the wider bar and chunky grips after a few rides around the yard and down the street.

It's gonna be a shame when my bike is done...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I was happy with 720 for a while. But wider was inevitable. 785 arrived today


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OwenM said:


> This afternoon the Brown Truck of Joy delivered a star nut setter, crank pullers, BB tools(for removing the old and installing the new), SRAM GX1400 cranks and GXP Team BB, Odi Rogue grip replacements to try in place of Ruffians, and an inexpensive 720mm bar from Ritchey to see how the width suits me.
> Already shortened the steerer tube and dropped a spacer, set a new star nut, and am digging the wider bar and chunky grips after a few rides around the yard and down the street.
> 
> It's gonna be a shame when my bike is done...
> ...


The Brown Santa?


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

mountain cycle shawn said:


> the brown santa?


ups


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rlbruski said:


> ups


United Parcel Smashers?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Minion SS 









New grips


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> This afternoon the Brown Truck of Joy delivered a star nut setter, crank pullers, BB tools(for removing the old and installing the new), SRAM GX1400 cranks and GXP Team BB, Odi Rogue grip replacements to try in place of Ruffians, and an inexpensive 720mm bar from Ritchey to see how the width suits me.
> Already shortened the steerer tube and dropped a spacer, set a new star nut, and am digging the wider bar and chunky grips after a few rides around the yard and down the street.
> 
> It's gonna be a shame when my bike is done...
> ...


I have a Cobia and I upgraded everything except for the seatpost clamp and headset.

I was sad when I was done but now I'm just saving up for the next project bike, hopefully full suspension this time


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Specialized 2FO Cliplites








One ride, but they felt great


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Some new Fox Sidewinder gloves...love em!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

surly tuggnut. hopefully this'll put an end to my wheel slippage.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

New Spank Oozy Trail pedals

View attachment 1026213


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

mestapho said:


> Specialized 2FO Cliplites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get replacement BOA knobs now. I speak from experience. I have ripped of 4 from Lake boots. A few in wrecks, and one or two from trail side rocks etc. BOA give your free replacements, but its nice to have them on hand when you need them.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

And now for my content post
New Stache 7


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Get replacement BOA knobs now. I speak from experience. I have ripped of 4 from Lake boots. A few in wrecks, and one or two from trail side rocks etc. BOA give your free replacements, but its nice to have them on hand when you need them.


I did that the day after I got them. I have BOA's on my XC shoes and I'm sold on them, won't go back to ratchet style closures.
The one on my XC shoes that I used for every ride lasted over a year. With free lifetime replacements you can't go wrong.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

New Fuel EX9 29er, and some upgrade goodies


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I went kinda nuts this month. I'm broke and eating Top Ramen now....

RaceFace SixC Carbon bar 785mm 220g, Topeak Joe Blow tire pump, Tifosi Lore sunglasses with extra lenses, new TLD jersey, TLD Moto shorts, Dakine Boundary shorts. All of it came in yesterday and today. Woot!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

F8L said:


> I went kinda nuts this month. I'm broke and eating Top Ramen now....
> 
> RaceFace SixC Carbon bar 785mm 220g, Topeak Joe Blow tire pump, Tifosi Lore sunglasses with extra lenses, new TLD jersey, TLD Moto shorts, Dakine Boundary shorts. All of it came in yesterday and today. Woot!
> View attachment 1026555
> ...


I have a love/hate relationship with those pricepoint sales. Love the stuff, but it forces me to spend money!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

socalrider77 said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with those pricepoint sales. Love the stuff, but it forces me to spend money!


And if you're like me you always miss the free shipping. Grrrr lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

F8L said:


> And if you're like me you always miss the free shipping. Grrrr lol


LOL - Same here! I just bought a helmet today from them, was looking at those TLD jerseys but passed. I have too many invoices from PP.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

My MTB's new Easton Heist 30 wheelset








MTB new Praxis cassette








MTB new Saint shifter








My road bikes new wheelset. Campagnolo Bora One's.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New head protection Kali Chakra - hopefully can test it tomorrow. :madman:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Let's hope it never gets tested!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope you mean that because you don't want me to fall, and not because the helmet is a POS -lol- 

Either way I agree


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh no, I don't want you to fall on your head!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I was happy with 720 for a while. But wider was inevitable.


720 is as wide as I can go. I'm 5'7" and have short arms. Was really surprised by how much a 30mm difference(coming from 690mm) in width made. Turned out to be a good combo with a 60mm stem on my bike, though the "real" bar that's yet to be purchased will probably have 10-15mm more rise for the sake of comfort and weight distribution.

Was wanting a black stem to replace the bulky white temporary one that I got to try out the 60mm length. LBS had a Bontrager Elite that had apparently been used for the same purpose, and sold it to me for ~$30.







New fork and 1x crank since that bottom pic, too...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

OwenM said:


> 720 is as wide as I can go. I'm 5'7" and have short arms...


That makes sense. At 6'3" the 785 is a little better fit for me.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

GXP ceramic BB, removal tool and press plates. BB has been creaking for a few weeks. Rmoved the crank and turned the bearings by hand. The drive side crunches like a bucket of rocks.:eekster: Goodies should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Took a spill Thursday night and cracked my helmet. Replaced the old Fox Flux with a Bell Super 2 (No MIPS). Matte Titanium with Red Viper.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Slik graphics and Hope pro2evo hubs for the tallboy.

Marsh Guard and Atomik Hoops for the Nomad


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Kore 50mm stem + new KS-eten air cartridge

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

targnik said:


> New Kore 50mm stem + new KS-eten air
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


If that is the Cubix stem can you please weigh it for me? I don't trust the website and I don't want to remove mine just to get the weight after putting on my new carbon bars.  Website says 115g for 50mm.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

F8L said:


> If that is the Cubix stem can you please weigh it for me? I don't trust the website and I don't want to remove mine just to get the weight after putting on my new carbon bars.  Website says 115g for 50mm.


Too l8 >.<

already installed it...

CRC reckons 163g... would say it's pretty close ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL ok. Thanks though.  I looked closer and I think you have the Repute, not the Cubix. The Repute is a beefier (stronger) stem so it weighs a lot more.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pcasso87 said:


> Slik graphics and Hope pro2evo hubs for the tallboy.
> 
> Marsh Guard and Atomik Hoops for the Nomad


Nice!
You didn't happen to crash the Nomad into a Yeti did you?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

F8L said:


> LOL ok. Thanks though.  I looked closer and I think you have the Repute, not the Cubix. The Repute is a beefier (stronger) stem so it weighs a lot more.


just googed cubix ^^ looks totally diff to repute :doh:

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Got this in the mail today. Going on my trance 27.5 tomorrow


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Traded my Anthem for this. Kona King Kahuna. Carbon. Niner RDO fork. Crest wheels. 20.7 lbs. Should be a fun ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

socalrider77 said:


> Got this in the mail today. Going on my trance 27.5 tomorrow


So you celebrated with a pizza and Pepsi. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you celebrated with a pizza and Pepsi. :thumbsup:


Then he's gonna light the candles and get romantic with the fork.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

MichiganFan said:


> Traded my Anthem for this. Kona King Kahuna. Carbon. Niner RDO fork. Crest wheels. 20.7 lbs. Should be a fun ride.


damn that's cool as hell! 
More pics are needed.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

My new DH bike


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Hit the trails Sunday. So far I like it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some goodies from UPS today - Break Pads from Jenson - and a new tube - Also got some new chamois :thumbsup:


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Price point mail day!*

Don't click on the price point email link)


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

New Trigger

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

BoneDoc23 said:


> Don't click on the price point email link)


Ha ha! I have like 5 things in my cart. Just trying to make myself pull the trigger.

Sent from my tiny smart phone


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

my40thz said:


> New Trigger
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


Nice Jump from the Moto -Congrats!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Nice Jump from the Moto -Congrats!


LOL
That took me a minute, I was looking for a motorcycle in the background.

Yes nice jump up the ladder.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Let there be light.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Nice Jump from the Moto -Congrats!


That moto had two weaknesses. The stock weight and the stick rear spring. I love that bike it shreds trails and down hills. I gave it to my wife. I'm going to put better parts on it for her at the same time lighting it up. Or I'm just going to sell it and get her a liv giant haha. Thanks bro.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

rigid9 said:


> Let there be light.
> View attachment 1029351
> View attachment 1029352


Brand? price? lumens?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

coot271 said:


> Brand? price? lumens?


It's an MJ-808 clone most likely. 
Can be had for around $10 for the light head if you search a bit. About 700 lumens-ish


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

These were half off...








It's supposed to be under 32° tomorrow for my 27 mile commute. Report to follow...


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*New Tool*

Needed an emergency prying device for ice cold beverage evacuation.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

The new 2.4 DHR2


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

New seat and seat post.


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

My new 2016 GT Helion Elite can't wait to pick it up sat morning!!!!!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mestapho said:


> It's an MJ-808 clone most likely.
> Can be had for around $10 for the light head if you search a bit. About 700 lumens-ish


Just look for bright eyes on amazon. $40 with the battery. great bang/buck, but build quality is a little lacking


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

coot271 said:


> Brand? price? lumens?


Its a Bright Eyes light. $42 on Amazon. It comes with a waterproof battery, charger, taillight, and head strap. It claims to be 1200 Lumens. I don't think it's actually 1200, but its still plenty bright for the trails.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Jester123 said:


> My new 2016 GT Helion Elite can't wait to pick it up sat morning!!!!!


Why wait if you paid for go take it from the store. Regardless if they are open or not it's yours isn't it.  
It's still not illegal to take what is yours unless you're oj Simpson.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jester123 said:


> My new 2016 GT Helion Elite can't wait to pick it up sat morning!!!!!


Nice!
Glad to see GT using their original blue and yellow race colors again.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, yessss.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolute Black GXP direct mount oval chainring.
Love at first spin, and about to hit the trail...


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Front fork front wheel and pedals


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

new mt35 wheel set, new tires(ardent in rear, high roller II on front) and new rotors.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

reba RL...


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked this up today for my son. He outgrew his hardtail, so he is getting this for Christmas. '13 Giant Trance X 26er


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Boing boing.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New XT M8000 Brakes
Santa Cruz kit
Cube shorts


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

Got these a few weeks ago...








Then decided I needed a new bike to go with them. I finally picked it up after a bit of a wait. =)


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Between a pre-ride stop by the LBS, and a package waiting when I got home, it's been a good day for the bike! 









edit:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Giant Switch: been holding out on the dropper movement since it's such an expensive test.......until this popped up for 80$ and in need of a new cable.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Marsh Guard in the mail today.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Prologo saddle 4 days ago


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*in preparation for a new bike*

sidi drako world championship (just like nino) and a spider tioga saddle.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ My taint hurts just looking at that saddle


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^ Don't look at this saddle then!
New Prologo C.One30 and Niner carbon post


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happiness is new rubber...


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

New seatpost.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

D Bone said:


> ^ My taint hurts just looking at that saddle


I have one. It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever used. And, I've used a lot of different saddles.


----------



## Walker2279 (Aug 8, 2015)

Woah that's cool! What exactly is the advantage over a chain?


----------



## RaceCX (Nov 22, 2015)

*No more bikes, I'm told.*


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

FOX Main goggle today in the mail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cdale Felix said:


> FOX Main goggle today in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 1033561


Is that the main goggle that they sell?


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the main goggle that they sell?


That's correct.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*29er S-Works Camber*

29er S-Works Camber.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> 29er S-Works Camber.
> 
> View attachment 1033639
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: dude, you do a lot of monster rides from what i see in your posts. i guess you'll be riding even longer and higher on this thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wherewolf said:


> 29er S-Works Camber.
> 
> View attachment 1033639
> 
> ...





shekky said:


> :thumbsup: dude, you do a lot of monster rides from what i see in your posts. i guess you'll be riding even longer and higher on this thing! :thumbsup:


Sweet!
For the price that cost I'd be afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Easton EC70 Riser







Hate to say it, but this purchase resulted in immediate disappointment. 
The spec says 186g, but my scale reads 187g, so one of them is obviously WAY OFF!:eekster:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OwenM said:


> Easton EC70 Riser
> View attachment 1033705
> 
> Hate to say it, but this purchase resulted in immediate disappointment.
> The spec says 186g, but my scale reads 187g, so one of them is obviously WAY OFF!:eekster:


You forgot to take out the foam insert that is inside the middle portion of the bar, where the stem clamps on.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Figures. I always forget something. A few seconds with the Sawzall and a little duct tape will straighten that right out:thumbsup:


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Some new kicks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MTB Marco said:


> Some new kicks!
> View attachment 1033859


Don't get them dirty.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MTB Marco said:


> Some new kicks!
> View attachment 1033859


They look really small. Did you buy those for DJ's dwarf feet?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Maxxis Shorty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaterratr (Mar 6, 2013)

Bought this Mongoose teocali mega yesterday for a great price! now just need to get out of the snow and head to southern utah for a little winter riding


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Maxxis Shorty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord man...that bike cost more than my last car...pick it up off of the ground! LOL


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OldGringo said:


> Good lord man...that bike cost more than my last car...pick it up off of the ground! LOL


It's a snapshot from his GoFro. He hasn't gotten up yet from the crash.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's a snapshot from his GoFro. He hasn't gotten up yet from the crash.


If he crashed in that wide open field with just a few pebbles, he should hang it right up.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Chippertheripper said:


> If he crashed in that wide open field with just a few pebbles, he should hang it right up.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youch! Very sweet bike though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Chippertheripper said:


> If he crashed in that wide open field with just a few pebbles, he should hang it right up.


I think we could all look back and remember a fall that we shouldn't have had. ****, I let my foot slip off a pedal once and fell in the middle of a crowded intersection. You talk about ambarassing!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

That S-Works Camber is gorgeous!

I picked up:
RaceFace Turbine cranks
RaceFace 32T ring
THE Industries shorts and jersey
One Industries jersey (2)
Bell Super 2R (for her)
Fox Dirtpaw gloves
Fox Launch Enduro knee pads
Fox Launch Enduro elbow pads

Now I'm broke. Merry Christmas ya'll.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem to have some fungus growing on your arm!?

Get that looked at quick ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got a set of 661 rage pads in the mail, my NS Ecentric frame and many of its parts. Just need the drivetrain, have a side job tomorrow that will pay for that. Just need to decide , 1x10 or 1x11 now.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

targnik said:


> You seem to have some fungus growing on your arm!?
> 
> Get that looked at quick ^^
> 
> ...


I think it's a lc booger.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Chippertheripper said:


> I think it's a lc booger.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done. 
How the crap did you manage that anyways?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Chippertheripper said:


> Well done.
> How the crap did you manage that anyways?


This was from August. Went down on a windy day at a bike park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They look really small. Did you buy those for DJ's dwarf feet?


LOL! They do look funny now that I see the pic. They are 45's. Must be the angle.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

*Chromag Moon seat and Dolomite post!*

These are going on my Knolly shortly!


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

SRAM XO carbon crankset for 50 bucks. Knocked almost 200 grams off my bike. Now weighs 19.8 pounds.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

Finally able to get my hands on a real bike (sorta) 2016 Diamondback Hook! The blue gem on the right  I sure do enjoy it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Finally able to get my hands on a real bike (sorta) 2016 Diamondback Hook! The blue gem on the right  I sure do enjoy it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is not "real" about it? Nice ride!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*Big Fat Fattie*

My new big fat Stumpy Comp 6Fattie. Moving up from a Scott Aspect 950........ Culture Shock!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Finally able to get my hands on a real bike (sorta) 2016 Diamondback Hook! The blue gem on the right  I sure do enjoy it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Nocturnal...... that's a nice ride !! There's always something newer, lighter and way more expensive but as long as it fits, you like it and it gets the job done..... that's as real as it gets bro!! Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> What is not "real" about it? Nice ride!


Thank you! I appreciate it!! I guess it's just not the 5000$ S-works or anything haha. In Moto it's all about the nice stuff, so it's kinda cool to be able to enjoy the sport just as much With an entry-level bike 



crazyoldfool said:


> Ha! Nocturnal...... that's a nice ride !! There's always something newer, lighter and way more expensive but as long as it fits, you like it and it gets the job done..... that's as real as it gets bro!! Ride it like you stole it!


True that! Some of the bikes I've seen on here are ridiculous! Such nice bikes! Ride it like its stolen is pretty much the only way to go, right?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it!! I guess it's just not the 5000$ S-works or anything haha.


Not to worry, we can help you sink $5000 into it if it'll make you feel better


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Not to worry, we can help you sink $5000 into it if it'll make you feel better


There are definitely things I would like to do to this bike, but not sure anything near 5k!  Looking forward to tapping into the knowledge on this site for sure when it comes time to upgrade!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it!! I guess it's just not the 5000$ S-works or anything haha. In Moto it's all about the nice stuff, so it's kinda cool to be able to enjoy the sport just as much With an entry-level bike
> 
> True that! Some of the bikes I've seen on here are ridiculous! Such nice bikes! Ride it like its stolen is pretty much the only way to go, right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mx is all about fancy decal kits.
You can't hide behind any of that when your buddy puts the hammer down out there in the woods. 
Get it set up good for you, and yes, ride it like its stolen.

Edited for an actual pic of my most recent bike purchase...








Pogies for my commuter. Aka friend repellents.


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)

*New Pike & brakes*

New front fork for my Tallboy LT and some XT brakes


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

$333 shipped. couldnt pass it up


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

My new GT Helion Elite with my old Outpost, Love this thing such a great ride!
Only changes have been Maxxis Ardent tyres and swapped to a Truvativ 50mm headstem but stay tune for more upgrades!!!!
Some Sram shifters and derailiers maybe as the standard Shimano stuff is a bit clunky and slow to change.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

2015 Santa Cruz Tallboy XT/CC









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Because I bent it last week.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sprucing up the hardtail...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

The missus doesnt understand how a bent rear derailleur needs all of this stuff to repair it........
sometimes l think we're on different wavelengths


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> The missus doesnt understand how a bent rear derailleur needs all of this stuff to repair it........
> sometimes l think we're on different wavelengths


Ya think...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> The missus doesnt understand how a bent rear derailleur needs all of this stuff to repair it........
> sometimes l think we're on different wavelengths


well played


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Why can't we all just get along?
> View attachment 1035006


Nice...just like ebony & ivory.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Too bad I ditched the Shimano front derailleur with its SRAM shifter, but at least there're still Shimano pedals on my SRAM cranks. A lot of people talk about promoting global harmony and peace in our time, but precious few of us actually walk the walk...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

OwenM said:


> Too bad I ditched the Shimano front derailleur with its SRAM shifter, but at least there're still Shimano pedals on my SRAM cranks. A lot of people talk about promoting global harmony and peace in our time, but precious few of us actually walk the walk...


heh heh heh...SRAM cranks, shimano pedals, SRAM shifters and derailleurs along with shimano hubs on my main bike...SRAM shifting hardware, dura ace wheels and umpteen year old 737's on my cross...

long live global harmony...:headphones:

however, i'm looking at replacing my ageing x7 crankset with an XT since i'm seeing attractive deals on the internets...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, SRAM shifters are more natural to me, and I straight up dislike the feel of Shimano brakes, but it's got nothing to do with the brand name, just personal preference. I have my own set of issues, but getting caught up in brand loyalty isn't one of them.

XT cranks were my initial choice, but I started liking the idea of the RF Cinch's option of direct mount chainrings, and ended up with the SRAM GX 1400 because it was cheaper. I mean...better. It must be better, 'cause that's what I have


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> The missus doesnt understand how a bent rear derailleur needs all of this stuff to repair it........
> sometimes l think we're on different wavelengths


I see no problem here...

Sent from my tiny smart phone


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> The missus doesnt understand how a bent rear derailleur needs all of this stuff to repair it........
> sometimes l think we're on different wavelengths


I actually do believe you missed some important other things to complete the job. Like new pedals and crank set. Rear cassette, new breaks and rotors. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

syrous44 said:


> I actually do believe you missed some important other things to complete the job. Like new pedals and crank set. Rear cassette, new breaks and rotors.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Then she would really get suspicious. Why push ones luck?


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

All he has to explain to the Mrs is the whole drive train needs to be changed out to work proper lol. It's only guy logic. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

syrous44 said:


> All he has to explain to the Mrs is the whole drive train needs to be changed out to work proper lol. It's only guy logic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Hmmm I may try this in the future.

"Baby my chain broke"
I come home with an entire build package.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

replacing (after three years and almost 8000 miles) marin's OE house branded bars on general principle...


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR II, 29X2.30


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cdale Felix said:


> Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR II, 29X2.30


You'll love it... DHF/DHR2 (f/r) and DHR2/DHR2 are the best tire combos ever for my riding style/terrain. Dunno why the DHF at the same size is so much heavier though...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Wednesday:


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

error


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Couldn't wait so I took your advice my40thz and just ripped into the LBS grabbed it threw it in my ute and headed bush to try it out!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmm I may try this in the future.
> 
> "Baby my chain broke"
> I come home with an entire build package.


For that new frame!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wheels Giant P-XCR1 and Maxxis tires tubeless ready*

less half kilogram..........


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Jester123 said:


> Couldn't wait so I took your advice my40thz and just ripped into the LBS grabbed it threw it in my ute and headed bush to try it out!!!!!!


You did a good job you didn't get caught!

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I promise...


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

LCW said:


> Wednesday:


Jealous of that shop wall.


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Trying the 2x....so I got this on ebay....for .99c!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

OldGringo said:


> Jealous of that shop wall.


LBS... Could only dream of it being my shop setup lol


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Went with a new seatpost for the Chilcotin...
View attachment 1035566


Required slight modification to the seat tube.
View attachment 1035567


Also installed a new ZEE FR rear der after shearing mine on a night ride Tue


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Sent an email to 9point8 and I am "on the list" for a Fall Lone dropper. Now just playing the waiting game.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Met Parachute, Leat Dbx 4.0 Wind Block gloves, 2.3 Minion DHR, and new 5.10 freerider shoes which I'm debating using as casual shoes as I find them so comfy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

FPtheBored said:


> View attachment 1035840
> 
> 
> Met Parachute, Leat Dbx 4.0 Wind Block gloves, 2.3 Minion DHR, and new 5.10 freerider shoes which I'm debating using as casual shoes as I find them so comfy.


And one tired ass dog!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

FPtheBored said:


> View attachment 1035840
> 
> 
> Met Parachute, Leat Dbx 4.0 Wind Block gloves, 2.3 Minion DHR, and new 5.10 freerider shoes which I'm debating using as casual shoes as I find them so comfy.


buy another pair!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Two bikes one repair station wall mount bike stand helmet orange bike grips red pedals and more goodies in the mail  can't wait.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.









And got the paddle boards off the card board on the floor


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Got a Race Face NW 30T ring and some new 5.10's yesterday. Haven't had time to try either other than around the block but looking forward to seeing how the 1x10 drivetrain does.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

bmwjnky said:


> Got a Race Face NW 30T ring and some new 5.10's yesterday. Haven't had time to try either other than around the block but looking forward to seeing how the 1x10 drivetrain does.


Curious to hear your opinion on how the chainring feels when pedaling hard. I feel like my 32T ring exaggerates the stomping or mashing feel as opposed to a smooth circular spin. When my oval 30T comes in I hope it reduces that feeling.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

My brother's first mountain bike! I can't wait to deliver it to him this weekend! He's anxious as can be. I was almost more excited about his purchase than when I got my own, always wanted to get him into riding. Trek X Caliber 8 '15. Got it for 300 off original price. Should be a great starter for him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> For that new frame!


No, my post was in response to post #7369.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

One Up chain guide & a Continental Baron on the front. The Baron sticks to corners like a sticky thing.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New light for night rides!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

MTB Marco said:


> My brother's first mountain bike! I can't wait to deliver it to him this weekend! He's anxious as can be. I was almost more excited about his purchase than when I got my own, always wanted to get him into riding. Trek X Caliber 8 '15. Got it for 300 off original price. Should be a great starter for him.
> View attachment 1036099


:thumbsup:


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

And installed today.

Awe yeah one of my many upgrades have come in.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Proper Indoor Storage :thumbsup: Exact location TBD


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New pedals and shoes. Giving platforms a chance.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*drools*


----------



## FreakOAL (Dec 16, 2015)

New (to me) bike last week. 2010 Santa Cruz Superlight. 
All I want for Christmas is a shiny Red Bicycle!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

FreakOAL said:


> New (to me) bike last week. 2010 Santa Cruz Superlight.
> All I want for Christmas is a shiny Red Bicycle!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! I like shiny red. That bike will go anywhere


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Raleighguy29 said:


> New light for night rides!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed! I have the 1800, love them!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

New wheels


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*New Bike Rack*

Sea Sucker Mini Bomber!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cdale Felix said:


> You will not be disappointed! I have the 1800, love them!


I got one good ride in before the rain and wow is it bright. Run time is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Upgrade for my trance


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Upgrade to help remember the last beer l had......


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

socalrider77 said:


> Upgrade for my trance


Very nice !! Great shock you got there , and great bike as well


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Santa came early. My girlfriend decided to surprise me with the thing I least expected to get from my Christmas list, a Park Tool TM-1 spoke tension meter.







She was happy to hear that I'll probably spend several hours messing with it, and will quickly put it to use...about 128 times


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Rothaus 

Where did you drink it?

Are you from the Black Forest?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is pissing me off. All that fine jewelry up there ^^ and none of which resides in my jewelry box.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cobra8d said:


> Sea Sucker Mini Bomber!


What the...is that some kind of sex toy?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Znarf said:


> Rothaus
> 
> Where did you drink it?
> 
> Are you from the Black Forest?


Lorrach @ my brothers place, its a damn fine beer too, we're both Aussies, he lives in Germany and l in Switzerland

Im often in Germany working or visiting, and when l can, l always grab a crate of it


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you wife...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> View attachment 1037800
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037801
> ...


Nice!
The addiction begins. You may want to get a handlebar mount in my experience it gives a more defined look at the trail before you. Without distractions of where your head turns.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Now _that_ is just going to get you in trouble. You should trade it for something more practical...like a spoke tension meter, for instance.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> The addiction begins. You may want to get a handlebar mount in my experience it gives a more defined look at the trail before you. Without distractions of where your head turns.


It's on the way.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New bike day for my 14 year old son. Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday. 2013 Tance X 26er



As for me, it looks like I have some maintenance to do.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

So many to post but for Christmas and my birthday that's in 2 days, I got a 48mm stem to replace the 70mm stock one. 510 shoes. I just placed an order on Amazon that should be here on my birthday (12/27) for a Wolftooth 30t chainring from me to go with my future e thirteen 9-44t cassette if it ever becomes available. New goggles for the downhill days. I'll wait and edit this with pictures on the 27th when I actually have everything in my possession. Just the stem right now which happens to be sitting next to me and I'm trying to resist installing it right now. 

Anyone have an idea when the e thirteen 9-44t cassette will be out? I'll accept rumors too lol. The site says December but I'm kind of thinking that's not going to happen.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BuickGN said:


> Anyone have an idea when the e thirteen 9-44t cassette will be out? I'll accept rumors too lol. The site says December but I'm kind of thinking that's not going to happen.


http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...*thirteen-exp-cassette-9-44-teeth-994158.html


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I got a few goodies for myself. They showed up last night, so Merry Christmas to me. Some Race Face knee pads, testing some Crank Bro pedals, and goggles for speeding the downhills!









Sent from my tiny smart phone


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> The addiction begins. You may want to get a handlebar mount in my experience it gives a more defined look at the trail before you. Without distractions of where your head turns.


My boss gave me a G4 black for Xmas...I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it. Nobody wants to watch videos of people going slow.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Great Christmas! Klunkers movie, bike bell, shock pump and a hundred dollars Amazon just from mom in law. I love that lady! I've been pretty lucky with my extended family!


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

MTB Marco said:


> Great Christmas! Klunkers movie, bike bell, shock pump and a hundred dollars Amazon just from mom in law. I love that lady! I've been pretty lucky with my extended family!
> View attachment 1037941


Love that Sierra Nevada water bottle! Fill it up with a Torpedo or a Bigfoot Barleywine and go for a cruise!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

B888S said:


> Love that Sierra Nevada water bottle! Fill it up with a Torpedo or a Bigfoot Barleywine and go for a cruise!


Actually drinking a Torpedo as we speak! I grew up 2 miles away from the brewery and my father in law has been doing their upholstery for many years there so he always comes with Sierra Nevada swag. Not to mention we've spent many years drinking Pale Ales. I have the clear bottles as well.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LC sweet ride. :thumbsup:

I got something a bit less desirable. A new bike stand.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice! I love frame designs that don't have a pivot near the rear axle.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Christmas gift


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Installed the new brakes this morning, too.







Now I need one of those Matchmaker things(or a SS conversion!) since my shifter and rear brake are having a territorial dispute...


----------



## membrain (Jun 12, 2012)

Addition to my stable!


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Now I need a good helmet mount, a huge microSD card, and a couple of spare batteries. Will be getting a 11-42 cassette and new pedals soon.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Check this


praivo said:


> View attachment 1038534
> 
> 
> Now I need a good helmet mount, a huge microSD card, and a couple of spare batteries. Will be getting a 11-42 cassette and new pedals soon.


512GB Micro SD HC Card with Free Adapter Class 10 Universal TF Flash Memory Card | eBay


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more holiday gifts to myself from myself...


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wanted to try a wider bar and the best deal I could find landed me with a 35mm clamp Setup... So we'll see how this goes.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Its going to be great...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DSCF2531 by Nate, on Flickr

Revelate Viscacha seat bag. I have been wanting a good seat bag for bikepacking for awhile. Couple other items I want to pick up for bikepacking include a handlebar bag/roll and a gravity feed water filter.

Thinking about a frame bag...but honestly the cost for one of those for my bike is rather high for a relatively small volume of storage space. I ride a Salsa Bucksaw FS, so there's not a whole lot of space there.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Just mounted up a set of Mountain King 2.4s and they juuuuuuuust barely fit! The nipples actually hit.:eekster:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LC sweet ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> I got something a bit less desirable. A new bike stand.


DJ, your tire is so big!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Just mounted up a set of Mountain King 2.4s and they juuuuuuuust barely fit! The nipples actually hit.:eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1039107


Nothing wrong with a little nipple rub!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Just mounted up a set of Mountain King 2.4s and they juuuuuuuust barely fit! The nipples actually hit.:eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1039107


I think there's something wrong with your frame if 2.4's look like that in it. I think I'd have to be running 4.6" tires for my frame clearance situation to look like that.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Wrong as in? It's a 2014 Spark 930. The rim is only a 22mm ID so the true tire width comes out to 2.2 and not 2.4 so the tire ends up "taller". 

But no, there's nothing wrong with the frame.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Wrong as in? It's a 2014 Spark 930. The rim is only a 22mm ID so the true tire width comes out to 2.2 and not 2.4 so the tire ends up "taller".
> 
> But no, there's nothing wrong with the frame.


It is what it is. As long as you are not a frequent mud rider you should be fine. I run 2.35's and the rear has that same clearance as yours.


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas. From: me To: me


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Race Face narrow wide chain ring*

New Race Face narrow wide chain ring, Converted to a 1X setup, works perfect, no dropped chains.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Wrong as in? It's a 2014 Spark 930. The rim is only a 22mm ID so the true tire width comes out to 2.2 and not 2.4 so the tire ends up "taller".
> 
> But no, there's nothing wrong with the frame.


I was making a joke. Guess it didn't come off as such.

I'm such a wide tire guy at this point that I'd feel weird with that much clearance on a tire as small as a 2.4. My wife's got 2.4's on 30mm rims and has more clearance than that. So that's more like my "true" frame of reference, rather than comparing to my fatbike.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Harold said:


> My wife's got 2.4's on 30mm rims and has more clearance than that. So that's more like my "true" frame of reference, rather than comparing to my fatbike.


I think that was my point when I replied. My rims are only 22mm wide (inside) which squeezes the tire and causes it to be taller and narrower, thus closer to the frame. With a wider rim the tire height would be shorter due to the bead being wider.

Overall I am happy with them. Just waiting on the flood waters in GA to subside so I can go riding.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I think that was my point when I replied. My rims are only 22mm wide (inside) which squeezes the tire and causes it to be taller and narrower, thus closer to the frame. With a wider rim the tire height would be shorter due to the bead being wider.
> 
> Overall I am happy with them. Just waiting on the flood waters in GA to subside so I can go riding.


What tires were you riding before?

Local shop owner is headed down to GA this weekend to do Snake Creek Gap and some of the Pinhoti this weekend. Dude drives at least 5 hours to go ride most weekends somewhere in KY/TN/NC/GA. And that's on top of doing a couple night rides per week at one of the "local" trails that permits such - roughly 1-1.5hrs away.

Flooding up here, too. Thankfully, tomorrow should be cold enough that the one local trail that's not underwater should be frozen. There's an urban ride happening today...but I just can't get interested no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Purgatory/Ground Control 2.2s

I am running the Snake too. The old tires were about worn out on the sidewalls, not a good thing at the Snake!


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

A Christmas present to myself. Finally got me a dropper post:









and a few other things that I got for Christmas:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MtnBoiler said:


> A Christmas present to myself. Finally got me a dropper post:
> 
> View attachment 1039207
> 
> ...


Nice!
I haven't read any reviews on the FOX. Should be a sweet unit though. Coming in late in the game and hopefully addressing all the bad characteristics with the others on the market. They have always been a top notch company so I'm waiting for feedback.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pike. Should be here next week!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

My last few, within the last month or so.....

































Sorry for the sideways and upside down pictures. Damn iPad. I can't get the little bastardized off of there either. These are over the past couple months.

48mm stem installed he day after Cnristmas, some safety gear, with the goggles being new, love the Gyro full face, so comfortable and great wide open view. I think I've had it for close to 3 months so maybe it doesn't belong here. The body armor is a couple months old as are the knee/shin pads which are a perfect compromise between protection and something I can actually wear in real life all day long and be reasonably comfortable. I think they're a little on the light duty side for some of you guys that are much faster than me but at my speeds they're good enough. The Canfield Mags which are still tight with no side play after a couple months of my 240lbs on them. Surprisingly the convex design which I was afraid of is amazing and I will never go back to a concave or flat design as long as I can afford them. Too comfortable, too thin, and too much traction to go back. 2016 Fit4 damper which was probably the biggest single difference making it a better bike over every type of terrain and especially downhill. From a miserable POS to as good as a Pike or better. Then the 30t Wolftooth chain ring that I installed a few days ago in anticipation of my 9-44r cassette. I actually like it over the 32t of the same brand. No more shifting down when back pedaling in 1st gear due to a 2mm better chainline and since I spend much more time in low gear than my highest gear, the compromise is worth it. Soon there will be no compromise when the other cassette is for sale.

Oh, installed the new and softer compound Magic Mary and Hans Dampf when I got the full face helmet for a really fun downhill ride e were planning more to keep me out of the hospital than to go faster but most people know what tires look like lol.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^^^^ That looks horrible but I don't know how to fix it from the iPad.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

To rotate pictures saved to your iPad open up the photo tap photo in center hit the edit tab in upper right hand corner, then look at bottom of pic you will see a box with arrows around it, tap the box. A box with a single arrow will appear right above the cancel button in bottom right hand corner, tap box and pic will rotate 90° every time you tap it. Click done button when complete to save photo. I hope this is what you were asking for.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Robg68 said:


> To rotate pictures saved to your iPad open up the photo tap photo in center hit the edit tab in upper right hand corner, then look at bottom of pic you will see a box with arrows around it, tap the box. A box with a single arrow will appear right above the cancel button in bottom right hand corner, tap box and pic will rotate 90° every time you tap it. Click done button when complete to save photo. I hope this is what you were asking for.


Thanks! That's exactly what I needed. More importantly I use it for work a lot and I've been emailing pictures to my work computer and doing the editing there. This saves a ton of work. Thanks again!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BuickGN said:


> ^^^^^^ That looks horrible but I don't know how to fix it from the iPad.


You have to rotate the photos in your photo section in the iPad and then post them.
I'm posting from my iPad right now. I took your photo and saved it. Then went into my photos and went to edit. Rotated it and then posted it here.


----------



## cbuth387 (Jan 2, 2016)

*diamondback atroz comp*

my first all mountain ride. diamondback atroz comp. super fun bike. handles everything

link to basic review I did below


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yes, it is a triple. a triple fits my riding style...

the internets are full of ten speed XT gear at good prices since XT has been revised just a little bit for 2016.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> ^^^^^^ That looks horrible but I don't know how to fix it from the iPad.


any pics of the whole bike ?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My brand new ride -









Merida One Sixty 7 600

Am definitely going to have to invest in some black pedals though, as the white ones clash something terrible!

Looking forward to giving it a good ride this weekend.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Kiwiplague said:


> Am definitely going to have to invest in some black pedals though, as the white ones clash something terrible!


^can't see the pedals while you're riding!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> ^can't see the pedals while you're riding!


True, but they are rather bugging me though!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kiwiplague said:


> True, but they are rather bugging me though!


I like the contrast.

In my opinion a color cordinated bike looks better with 3 or 4 colors working together rather than a bland 2.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Could be worth getting a few more white things to put on there then...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Too bad they are clipless. My new bike is black and white down to the WHITE SPOKES. White pedals would work for me. lol


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

This week has been good to me.

Lots of great deals found on Pinkbike and Craigslist!

Royal Racing clothes (very lightly used on PB)








Fox Launch Enduro knee guards from awesome LBS








Trail Boss 2.25 and 2.4 Tough/Fast Rolling for $35ea. brand new on PB








Pearl Izumi Summit shorts and bib ($15 from awesome seller on PB)








used Redline Recon for the little guy to use on our local pump tracks (Craigslist)


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

GD post for the Mukluk















Just got some 42mm wide carbon hoops laced to Hope hubs for the Stache. No pics yet.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got tired of rebuilding Eggbeaters every 6 weeks and made the switch to XT pedals. Also got my 120mm Pike 29er mounted up.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Cant wait to make the back end of my Cobia better. It's so haggard right now.

Easton Arc 27 
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 EXO TLR 
SRAM 1071 chain
Shimano XT rear derailleur 10sp
Shimano XT shifter
Shimano XT 11-36 cassette 
Shimano XT bottom bracket
Shimano XT crank
Race Face 32t narrow wide
Bikehubstore MTB270
Sapim Race spokes black
Sapim brass nipples
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well that should do it. ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well that should do it. ^^ :thumbsup:


ain't that the truth.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

:cornut:
Too bad the fork is fairly garbage. 
Next purchase is a Yelli Screamy frame. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Krigloch said:


> :cornut:
> Too bad the fork is fairly garbage.
> Next purchase is a Yelli Screamy frame. :smilewinkgrin:


i've been going pretty wild over the past few months upgrading my ageing hardtail, too.

since late november, i've replaced the fork, bars, seatpost, stem and crankset to the tune of about $1100. i would imagine that the pivot on my rear derailleur is getting tired as well...

i could get a ritchey P-29 for that kind of money...


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Ouch! 

Sent from my R2 unit


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Krigloch said:


> Next purchase is a Yelli Screamy frame. :smilewinkgrin:


I thought about one of those, too, just not sure it would actually be better for the majority of my riding.

It's probably gonna get a SS conversion whenever I get another bike, but I've already replaced everything on my Cobia except the seat, and am almost to the point of upgrading the upgrades(RCT3 dampers for the Reba fork, 36T upgrade for DT hub, etc) just to have something to mess with


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

I know it will be a while before it's all finished. But I'm so excited just to get the frame. Probably going with the Ano Orange

Sent from my R2 unit


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Krigloch said:


> I know it will be a while before it's all finished. But I'm so excited just to get the frame. Probably going with the Ano Orange
> 
> Sent from my R2 unit


I know the feeling, I'm squirreling away money for an EPO. The Yelli is sweet too.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

A set of biests:








Hopefully they're just reasonably priced insurance that winter stays away from southeast mass this year and I can put fast tires on again in the spring.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

mestapho said:


> I know the feeling, I'm squirreling away money for an EPO. The Yelli is sweet too.


Man I wish
too steep for my blood. So the Yelli will have to do. Which I am A OK with


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Picked up a Kuat Transfer 2 at the LBS, unfortunately I'm not a winter rider so she'll wait till spring.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Santa brought me a SRAM X1 11-speed drive train, with an XT 11-40T cassette.

View attachment 1041476


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Santa was good even if a bit late! Fattie got some Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm w/ 30 rise should help keep me out of the trees a little, a Mucky fender, Expedo Spry flats and some Fox Glubs!............ All absolute necessities, of course.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

D Bone said:


> Santa brought me a SRAM X1 11-speed drive train, with an XT 11-40T cassette.
> 
> View attachment 1041476


that's tight ! what chain is that ?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

johnD said:


> that's tight ! what chain is that ?


Are you saying his chain is too tight?
OR
"that's tight" as in "that's bad ass"?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you saying his chain is too tight?
> OR
> "that's tight" as in "that's bad ass"?


the latter...how could the chain be too tight ??


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

150mm Air Spring for the front of my Remedy 29er


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

K-Edge adjustable stem cap mount for Garmin.


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

A few new bits for my 2013 Santa Cruz Solo.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

johnD said:


> that's tight ! what chain is that ?


Thanks! It's a SRAM PC-X1

1×11 speed chains | Peter Verdone Designs


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

D Bone said:


> Thanks! It's a SRAM PC-X1
> 
> 1×11 speed chains | Peter Verdone Designs


thx D Bone for the link , looks good.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

FLN75S said:


> 150mm Air Spring for the front of my Remedy 29er
> View attachment 1042038


Sorry I know this thread is for pics of purchases but ....
That's Nice Man !! And I gotta say seeing that picture is torture haha. I have one I'm paying on and I cannot wait for to get it . If you don't mind me asking how tall are you ,? And what size did you go with . You can pm me so I don't ruin the thread thanks ...


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Shorter stem. New stem spacers new handle bars new pedals. Brake lines will change eventually.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Out for delivery right now...









Hopefully I'll be back, editing this with my own picture as soon as I get off of work in a few hours. I keep refreshing the tracking page and it's going to be hard not to leave early once it's delivered so I can hurry up and begin installing it and try it out.

Edit:

Finally arrived and installed. I take it for a ride tomorrow morning, took the day off work to try it in the hills. Around the neighborhood the 9t makes a huge difference in too end. No doubt there's considerably more top end than with the X01 and 32 up front.

The 44t rear made a nice difference and combined with losing two teeth up front it feels like a true bailout gear, something I would rarely use even on the hilly trails around here and that's what I wanted. I feel that in order to get a substantially lower low gear, the front chainring tooth reduction should be a part of the package. The 9t more than makes up for it.

Shifting is is better than the X01 and I have to adjust my shifting style to suit this cassette. All around just awesome.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i hope that this was one of those small things that will make the 'cross bike feel better:


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Impulse buy today but sort of needed. Today was my first day of riding actual trails in 2 months so the cassette, 48mm stem (down from 70mm), my goggles, and my first pair of 510s were on their maiden voyage.

I noticed that the bars felt narrow after going to the shorter stem and planned on getting a wider bar one day. I made the mistake of going into the local huge bike shop with every imaginable part in stock right after my ride and with two unused gift cards from Christmas/birthday. I saw the Bontrager Rhythmn Pro Carbon bar. It's a full 820mm wide so I will probably cut it but I'm going to ride it for a little while first. The stiffness is noticeable as its light but not that light for a carbon bar. It is a little lighter than my stock 730mm bar. It's just what I wanted because it's an AM/DH bar.

Anyway I thought the price on the package was $69 so I thought it was a great deal. I didn't see the $169. I was already there so I got it anyway. I talk too much so here's the pics.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My Cobia is feeling a bit surly...and svelte, at 24.9lbs.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

OwenM said:


> My Cobia is feeling a bit surly...and svelte, at 24.9lbs.
> View attachment 1042726


oh well...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, they say it's the thought that counts. Thank you very much!
The LBS also gave me a pull-off stem just like my stock one, but in between that and the one I've decided is a bit too short. 
Just got done mounting that up, so it'll be like trying a whole new bike tomorrow 








'Cept the stem is back to being white for the moment...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WTB 2.4 Trail Boss :thumbsup: got for 29 bucks too :thumbsup:









And picked up a backpack. This one is for clothes, shoes, food, etc....
Osprey Comet 30








Love the quality and design of Osprey!! Awesome :thumbsup:

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Burt, you'll need a high quality pack to lug that pipe wrench around. You must have some gnarly wrecks if you have to carry a tool like that!

Great deal on the tire.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cheap ($18.99 via ebay) chinese "5000 lumen" solar storm 5000 cree U2.

we will see how long this thing lasts. my first cheap cree light lasted just over a year and my second is still working although the connector can be a little recalcitrant. 

the thing is BRIGHT and i don't care if it's only 1500 or 2000 lumens rather than 5000. i'm also pretty stoked on how small it is. 

in san francisco, you can tape dead batteries to the top of your recycling bin so when this one dies, i'll just find another.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Hey Shekky, nice pick up . . . just don't leave it charging unattended (I'm serious).


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

007 said:


> ^^^ Hey Shekky, nice pick up . . . just don't leave it charging unattended (I'm serious).


oh, i've heard about that. some dude damn near burned his house down.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

007 said:


> ^^^ Hey Shekky, nice pick up . . . just don't leave it charging unattended (I'm serious).


A Cheap Chinese Bike Light Nearly Burned Down this Rider?s House | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

I bought more of 18650 batteries for my bike flashlight.
My flashlight is good. It's jetbeam br10gt 
Pros
- small
- very bright. you can watch when I use on my trip here for example.
- easy to unmount
- easy to change batteries, bring many you want or find new one
- brightest mode can take 2 hrs

Cons
- not as bright as big flashlight with external battery


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new bar tape for the 'cross...five years after i got it. wrapped it right over the red stock tape. hopefully, that'll make riding this bike on dirt a wee bit more comfortable.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> A Cheap Chinese Bike Light Nearly Burned Down this Rider?s House | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


YIKERS!
Did his insurance cover him for a better light setup?


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> YIKERS!
> Did his insurance cover him for a better light setup?


Yes I hope it was submitted to insurance as a full Lupine setup.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Been using the Leatt hydration pack from my dirtbike racing days and it really just doesn't have the zipper space for a phone, tube, co2, tire levers, trail snacks........all the stuff you need for weekly 30+ mile MTB rides.

So it was time to upgrade.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

We went a little over the top today....


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

JCWages said:


> We went a little over the top today....
> View attachment 1043275


I see nothing wrong with grabbing to intense whips if they money is there.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

syrous44 said:


> I see nothing wrong with grabbing to intense whips if they money is there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Aye. We can't tow with my car because if we got rear ended the bikes would be worth more. lol


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Been using the Leatt hydration pack from my dirtbike racing days and it really just doesn't have the zipper space for a phone, tube, co2, tire levers, trail snacks........all the stuff you need for weekly 30+ mile MTB rides.
> 
> So it was time to upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 1043273


that's a really nice looking pack. if my umnpteen year old mule ever dies, i'll definitely be checking out the new ones.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Out for delivery right now...
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back, editing this with my own picture as soon as I get off of work in a few hours. I keep refreshing the tracking page and it's going to be hard not to leave early once it's delivered so I can hurry up and begin installing it and try it out.
> 
> ...


Have you done any more rides on the cassette? It seems like it's too good to be true except for the price I guess.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

shekky said:


> that's a really nice looking pack. if my umnpteen year old mule ever dies, i'll definitely be checking out the new ones.


I have all my tools, tube and trail snacks as well as spare gloves and socks. There's still space for more stuff like shedding layers in the winter when it gets too warm. I think I'll really like it.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Some Pearl Izumi Pro lobster gloves! Used gift cards from Christmas, total out of pocket $5! 😏✌❤

Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^Will be interested to see this thing installed and hear a ride report. Never heard of such a thing until now. Their website leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

007 said:


> ^^^Will be interested to see this thing installed and hear a ride report. Never heard of such a thing until now. Their website leaves a lot to be desired.


You are right, not much info online about these little units. I have a couple coworkers that swear by them, enough to convince me to give it a try anyway. I'm putting it on a new build, so it will be a few weeks before installing it. I'll be sure to report about it.
There's quite a few reviews online, the common thread being people that have tried the Hopey love it, and the people who think it's "stupid" have never tried one.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

007 said:


> ^^^Will be interested to see this thing installed and hear a ride report. Never heard of such a thing until now. Their website leaves a lot to be desired.


i've heard of them. steering dampers were quite the thing during the late nineties. here's a dirt rag review from 2000:

Hopey Steering Damper | Dirt Rag


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

30mm Internal 29er LB Carbon






rims for the Remedy


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Captain Cobb said:


> You are right, not much info online about these little units. I have a couple coworkers that swear by them, enough to convince me to give it a try anyway. I'm putting it on a new build, so it will be a few weeks before installing it. I'll be sure to report about it.
> There's quite a few reviews online, the common thread being people that have tried the Hopey love it, and the people who think it's "stupid" have never tried one.


They are the bees knees on a dirtybike. Maybe I don't ride fast enough, but I couldn't see myself ever wanting one on a bicycle. You an "enduro" type guy?

As for me, I went full geek and got me some fat fenders. They rule.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

JCWages said:


> Have you done any more rides on the cassette? It seems like it's too good to be true except for the price I guess.


I won't get into too much detail in this thread but out on the trail it shifts absolutely great. The X01 cassette shifted very well, this one is even better. Even after downsizing to 30t from a 32t, I have a noticeably higher top end. With the 44t combined with the 30t, it feels like one full additional lower gear. I could go with a 28 up front and only lose a tiny bit of top end over the 32t which I may try.

The big surprise was that there were no derailleur adjustments necessary except for the low limit. I can't get over how crisp the shifting is in every gear.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

FLN75S said:


> 30mm Internal 29er LB Carbon
> View attachment 1043505
> rims for the Remedy


Very nices Nice those are going to look sick on that bike to . I'm picking my 16 rem 29er 
In a week or so ...can't wait how do you like it so far


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Smith handlebars & ENVE mud guard... Huh?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Got some of these Crank Brothers stainless pedal cleat spacers. They prevent the springs from digging into the sole of the shoes and allow the shoe to float much better. They were only $9 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Almost done.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Wider bars & shorter stem in a fetching colour combo.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New fat bike!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

It's going to be like Christmas or my birthday for the next couple of weeks as boxes begin to come in...first box contained a '16 Trek Fuel EX 29 OCLV full carbon frameset!


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Replacing my old chain after almost 2500 km.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Should be arriving soon


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

My anthem got some much needed lovin :thumbsup:



















-stans arch ex wheelset
-xt casette (10-36)
xt chain
-rf nw 36t
-mrp chain guide


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought a kickstand!
Doesn't look like much, but it came with a bike attached:eekster:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The seat. I just bought the seat to finish the bike, at least on the surface-wanted black and the original Evoke 1 was torn and had rusting rails. 
Finally, with this purchase, a balance has been achieved, order restored, and peace permeates the land. The Evoke RL came in 1 gram underweight, negating the extra gram that Easton "saddled" me with when my 186g bars came in at 187g. I should send them the bill for that RL, but at least I can sleep well again!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OwenM said:


> I bought a kickstand!
> Doesn't look like much, but it came with a bike attached:eekster:
> View attachment 1044921


And it balances the bike perfectly as it's leaned against the garage.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm much too macho to use a kickstand.
Unfortunately, I knew the bike wasn't a lightweight going in(does have a carbon fork, but not frame), and promised myself that I wouldn't change anything or try to lighten it up swapping components. It's left me with quite the dilemna. Ditch the kickstand, or "to thine own self be true"? Had no idea buying that thing would result in such a philosophical quagmire. Avoiding the issue, I know, but for the moment I have resolved to just pretend the kickstand isn't there.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a waste of money,they said. You'll rarely use it , they said........ Finally got sick of borrowing from everyone and I've found Im having almost as much of a good time fooling with suspension settings as I am riding the 6Fattie! Found this for $20 and couldnt pass it up!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> I'm much too macho to use a kickstand.
> Unfortunately, I knew the bike wasn't a lightweight going in(does have a carbon fork, but not frame), and promised myself that I wouldn't change anything or try to lighten it up swapping components. It's left me with quite the dilemna. Ditch the kickstand, or "to thine own self be true"? Had no idea buying that thing would result in such a philosophical quagmire. Avoiding the issue, I know, but for the moment I have resolved to just pretend the kickstand isn't there.


I would ditch the kickstand if I were you. The bike will be lighter and handle way better.
I don't bother with kickstands, none of my bikes have them and it doesn't negatively affect me.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

more often than not , the wind blows over bikes with kickstands anyway...end up with more damage than not having it on there.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A purchase for the shop to play with but it's a purchase nonetheless. We'll be racing it this year as well. These were taken during the test ride the other day. Pleased to report that the Di2 still works perfectly in sub-zero temps. :thumbsup:


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Very nice!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

DT Swiss XM1501 Wheelset for $430. Excited to put them on!


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

New Mavics from Chain Reaction Cycles and tubes from LBS.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

Ska said:


> A purchase for the shop to play with but it's a purchase nonetheless. We'll be racing it this year as well. These were taken during the test ride the other day. Pleased to report that the Di2 still works perfectly in sub-zero temps. :thumbsup:


Beautiful bike my friend!!!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Speedplay Driliums paid $49 out of pocket with a $50 birthday gift card

Already put um on my Fat Boy!

Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Pow!!!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Camo bars for the fat bike...


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Normally not high on pink, but that's an awesome looking bike!


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

dubbaduba said:


> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Nice !!! I never thought id see a hot pink bike , And say wow that's a bada** fuggin bike !!!!


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

Changed the RS maxle for a tune dc15. Nice weight, easier to close/open and bling factor


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

My 13 year old son saved all year and found this on the Pinkbike classifieds. Its a '12 Ibis Mojo SLR, 26er, full XT, Mavic/Chris King wheelset, and Fox with kashima. Just under 27 lbs. without pedals. He is very happy to say the least.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

lipo safe battery charger bag for my cheap chinese light batteries.

the batteries have been known to occasionally explode while charging...


----------



## rilewis (May 2, 2015)

B888S said:


> My 13 year old son saved all year and found this on the Pinkbike classifieds. Its a '12 Ibis Mojo SLR, 26er, full XT, Mavic/Chris King wheelset, and Fox with kashima. Just under 27 lbs. without pedals. He is very happy to say the least.


Awesome!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

happy birthday to me...first time i've purchased new MTB shoes (and changed my cleats) since 2012:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kuat NV for...........$80


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Some Chinese stuff:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

praivo said:


> Some Chinese stuff:
> 
> View attachment 1047161


I had an AEST headset on my last bike. It was crap. The lower bearing was not tight against the cup and would move just enough to notice. Felt like the preload was loose. Also, the anodizing faded from red to pink within one short Minnesota summer.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's mine-Merida Ninety-Nine 9.800:


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Leatt 3DF 5.0 knee pads and Five Ten Freerider high tops.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nocturnal Medic said:


> Finally able to get my hands on a real bike (sorta) 2016 Diamondback Hook! The blue gem on the right  I sure do enjoy it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bike!
I just find it freaking cool when someone has the same bike as me. I got the 2015 though. It was probably the last one in stock on amazon, a few months ago.

And it's a damn real bike.. The thing is seriously fun and capable, even if it's entry level, that frame can take some serious abuse that leaves pretty much everything else to the rider. But yeaaaah, that fork could have some improvement

I'm also thinking about upgrading the heck out of it, so we can share opinions if you want  lol.

Here she is.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Splurged for a new carbon handlebar for my girlfriend's Intense Tracer DVO. Had the coupon so I picked up a Minion SS for my bike once the weather dries up a bit. The side lugs are massive!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome! Just got that bar for mine. 30mm rise. Massive improvement with the Fatbar for sure!! Nasty lugs on that Minion too!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

crazyoldfool said:


> Awesome! Just got that bar for mine. 30mm rise. Massive improvement with the Fatbar for sure!! Nasty lugs on that Minion too!


Thanks! My Tracer Palmer Edition came with the same bar and 20mm rise but her bar was the alloy version so we're testing carbon on hers to see what differences she experiences.

Did you notice any vibration damping when you switched? I did when I went from an alloy bar to a RaceFace SixC.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Damping absolutely. It replaced the Spesh alloy flatbar. My main need was fit (rise) but it was a noticable feel, response in handling all around. Still a bit of a noob here and didnt know about the torque wrench with carbon.......torque wrench should arrive today and Ill check specs ......fingers crossed........ but if I messed it up, I will definitely be replacing with the same exact bar.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

crazyoldfool said:


> Damping absolutely. It replaced the Spesh alloy flatbar. My main need was fit (rise) but it was a noticable feel, response in handling all around. Still a bit of a noob here and didnt know about the torque wrench with carbon.......torque wrench should arrive today and Ill check specs ......fingers crossed........ but if I messed it up, I will definitely be replacing with the same exact bar.


Right on! Don't forget the carbon "assembly compound" between the stem and bar.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Of course!! LOL!! assembly compound, eh? Thank God for Amazon Prime!! LOL! THanmk you for the info JCWages!!!!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

crazyoldfool said:


> Of course!! LOL!! assembly compound, eh? Thank God for Amazon Prime!! LOL! THanmk you for the info JCWages!!!!


Hahaha yeah. Carbon paste or whatever. Glad to help!
http://www.nzmtbr.co.nz/articles/m4pd22.pdf

Finish Line Fibre Grip carbon paste review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

the-one1 said:


> I had an AEST headset on my last bike. It was crap. The lower bearing was not tight against the cup and would move just enough to notice. Felt like the preload was loose. Also, the anodizing faded from red to pink within one short Minnesota summer.


 Can't be worse than what the guy who built my bike did - he mixed two different headsets. I wouldn't mind the fact that they don't have sealed bearings, but the way it's done made it necessary to use TWO crown races, the correct one on top of another one. And the top part is missing the dust cover. The result of all this (well, mainly of the two crown races) is that the headset can't be tightened to remove all the play and any braking makes the fork wobble a LOT. I don't really care about the anodizing. In fact, I'd appreciate if it ended up being less shiny.

I bought this one just because DX had a 41% discount on it so it cost me about $11.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

New front wheel. 34 OD/28 ID 29er, 670g with tape and valve.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Wider bars and a shorter stem; can't wait to try them out! :thumbsup: 

*edit* I believe there's a gravity reversal occuring, as my pictures are upside down! :eekster:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

New bar also, my first carbon component ever. I had a gift card so what the heck i'll give it a go :thumbsup:








Race Face Next 3/4 riser (20mm @ 725mm)









10min later it is on!! Still need to get it all adjusted proper :thumbsup:

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> New front wheel. 34 OD/28 ID 29er, 670g with tape and valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat treating?

Nice little woodstove!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just for 15s or so. We use that little rack for drying out gloves, socks, etc. Our house is only 750sq ft, but I've been able to keep the electricity bill (no gas) under $80 every month I've lived there. My wife had bills more than twice that when I was still stationed in NY. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*great minds think alike*



Burt4x4 said:


> New bar also, my first carbon component ever. I had a gift card so what the heck i'll give it a go :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1047731
> 
> 
> ...


well almost..my new next carbon bar is flat


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

bike snob said:


> well almost..my new next carbon bar* is flat*


Not everyone can be perfect.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Atomik Carbon Wheels for the Tallboy! Amazing craftmanship on these suckas.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

bike snob said:


> well almost..my new next carbon bar is flat





JCWages said:


> Not everyone can be perfect.


hahaha 
I think it's damn nice!! I hope I feel the same after this weekend's ride!! Sure I will... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Full nerd:








Ergons.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

New LB 30mm Int Carbon rims installed and ready to test out


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

FLN75S said:


> New LB 30mm Int Carbon rims installed and ready to test out
> View attachment 1047837


Nice my buddy has a set of LB wheels they seem to be holding up great. What size is the rem 9


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Tidobandito said:


> Nice my buddy has a set of LB wheels they seem to be holding up great. What size is the rem 9


Yea had a mate who has been on them for 12months so it was time to try them out myself, Bike is 21inch


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

FPtheBored said:


> View attachment 1047424
> 
> 
> Leatt 3DF 5.0 knee pads and Five Ten Freerider high tops.


how do you like the knee pads? time for a new one.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

XT brakes and a Revelation rct3. Stoked to ride this new setup!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

dfrink said:


> XT brakes and a Revelation rct3. Stoked to ride this new setup!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How do you like the revelation? I'm thinking about doing a build for my fiancé 'for anniversary . What's the travel on it ?


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

I started a wishlist online and the beautiful wife has been going on it and hitting the "order" button........ New POC knees and elbows.... and a neat little torque wrench . Also got a Curt Receiver hitch with their tray type carrier for guest bikes of course....the Fattie rides inside with me......


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Tidobandito said:


> How do you like the revelation? I'm thinking about doing a build for my fiancé 'for anniversary . What's the travel on it ?


Well, I haven't ridden it yet! But when I do I'll let you know. I had a sektor tk 140mm and actually really liked it. This is a 140 also, just better damper so I'm assuming I'll like it better, at least I hope so!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

crazyoldfool said:


> I started a wishlist online and the beautiful wife has been going on it and hitting the "order" button........ New POC knees and elbows.... and a neat little torque wrench . Also got a Curt Receiver hitch with their tray type carrier for guest bikes of course....the Fattie rides inside with me......


What's the name of the tool kit that you got?


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Command post, 1x10 conversion with race face 32t nw up front and a wolf tooth 42t out back







Anyone know where to get a spacer for the taco blade, i would like to remove it as it looks :nono:


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

kevinboyer said:


> What's the name of the tool kit that you got?


I have the same one its called the Venzo. You can find it on amazon for around 50 bucks, pretty good quality and easy to use. I love mine.

Look for it under this tag:
VENZO Bicycle Bike Torque Wrench Allen Key Tool Socket Set Kit


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

pcasso87 said:


> I have the same one its called the Venzo. You can find it on amazon for around 50 bucks, pretty good quality and easy to use. I love mine.
> 
> Look for it under this tag:
> VENZO Bicycle Bike Torque Wrench Allen Key Tool Socket Set Kit


Sorry kevinboyer I didnt see that post.... Yes pcasso87, it is the Venzo. I dont have a calibrator but it seems to work great. Definitely nicer than I expected. Heavy, smooth operation. Reviews say it is hard to tell when it limits out but I find it pretty apparent when the torque is achieved here.. It was $50 on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stopped by CVS after leaving the auto parts store with a 24mm socket last week, and the pharmacist gave me a graduated bottle and some syringes for measuring out fork oil. Bottomless tokens came today. Bottom-out "testing" begins tomorrow!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Replacing my outdated helmet and water bottle cage for my trance so I don't have to carry a pack around.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

pcasso87 said:


> I have the same one its called the Venzo. You can find it on amazon for around 50 bucks, pretty good quality and easy to use. I love mine.
> 
> Look for it under this tag:
> VENZO Bicycle Bike Torque Wrench Allen Key Tool Socket Set Kit


Thanks very much pcasso87:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*E13 9-44*

Wide range. Shifts great.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Push ElevenSix for my Pivot Mach 6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

jhart94949 said:


> push elevensix for my pivot mach 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wait!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure what's going around them yet...maybe some Nox.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> Not sure what's going around them yet...maybe some Nox.


Very nice. Best hubs made!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

New frame day!
Parts trickling in over the week


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

https://goo.gl/photos/pLWRWAcrm9uGTvLx7
Warranty frame, converted to 1x with 32t Raceface, WTB Wolverines.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

$28 USD









-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

mestapho said:


> New frame day!
> Parts trickling in over the week


Beautiful!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

The wife has discovered my Amazon wish list!! Much of this has been posted already but most recently........... Ergon grips, Five Ten's and a Bike Hand work stand! Passion, not obsession....... thats my story and Im sticking to it!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

THats [email protected]$$! Mestapho!!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Love the EPO. Post up pictures when it's all built up.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

crazyoldfool said:


> THats [email protected]$$! Mestapho!!





Mookie said:


> Beautiful!





Captain_America1976 said:


> Love the EPO. Post up pictures when it's all built up.


Thanks guys. can't wait to start building her up. I'll get a pick up when its together. Prob this weekend


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought a barely used 2001 Rocket 88, just need to swap pedals off the Homegrown and tune up the drive train!!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Not exactly a purchase, I got a pair of these from Reddit Secret Santa gift exchange. Now the best pedals I have.









333 g instead of the claimed 320, but that doesn't bother me, especially since they were free 

And one purchase: A pair of road brake levers, going to put a drop bar on my Hardrock.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

mestapho said:


> New frame day!
> Parts trickling in over the week


To my eyes I think the epo is one of the most beutiful frames ever produces. Really very pretty.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

TheCanary said:


> Wide range. Shifts great.


I was wondering how that cassette worked


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This has to be one of my favorite threads in this forum, and my contributions are usually dull - :nono: Not today (according to me) - I have to use the stock picture because I've not picked her up just yet, but I did put my deposit down. After much shopping around.... 16' SC Heckler R Kit.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Finished EPO pics with lots of new parts. Build list in the Canfield forum


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

They're blowing these things out. So I guess I'll be the proud owner of a purple fat bike.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*new helmet*

New helmet


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

pvflyer said:


> New helmet


That's rad. I wanted to buy one, but couldn't justify it.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Star wars edition. Sweet. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

mestapho said:


> That's rad. I wanted to buy one, but couldn't justify it.


Thanks ur bike looks rad too.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Fender to keep from getting water slung up my nose. 







Got a new tire for the rear, and some 130g Maxxis 26" tubes, just to have something else to play with. I'll try to imagine dropping 5oz of rolling resistance makes me much faster


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Did a 26 mile ride with just over 4000' of climbing yesterday. This fork is sweet! Got the lsc dialed in, minimal bobbing when standing and pedaling, I love the trail mode for climbing, and on the downhill sections I was amazed how much better this fork felt than my sektor (which I really liked when I had it). The added bonus of solid one finger braking from the xt brakes made yesterday a really great day on the trail!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Tidobandito said:


> How do you like the revelation? I'm thinking about doing a build for my fiancé 'for anniversary . What's the travel on it ?


Did a 26 mile ride with just over 4000' of climbing yesterday. This fork is sweet! Got the lsc dialed in, minimal bobbing when standing and pedaling, I love the trail mode for climbing, and on the downhill sections I was amazed how much better this fork felt than my sektor (which I really liked when I had it). The added bonus of solid one finger braking from the xt brakes made yesterday a really great day on the trail!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

Just picked up this awesome 2015 Enduro Elite 29er off a friend ...... bike is in incredible shape with little to no wear. Was lightly rode last summer by an experienced rider. Stoked for this spring, now that I have this all mountain shredding monster.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

9-Point-8 Fall Line. Should be here Wednesday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 9-Point-8 Fall Line. Should be here Wednesday. Can't wait!!!
> 
> View attachment 1050003


How long did you have to wait on your dropper? I just got on the "list" last week for a 150mm and Steve from 9point8 said it could be as long as 6-8 weeks. :yikes:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> How long did you have to wait on your dropper? I just got on the "list" last week for a 150mm and Steve from 9point8 said it could be as long as 6-8 weeks. :yikes:


The 31.6 420x150 is their most popular model and has the largest backlog. I got on the list December 12 and it'll finally get here Wednesday!

Ove talked to someone who has a demo model though and he says it's an awesome post and designed very well. He says if you're capable of bleeding brakes or swapping cassettes then you can rebuild this thing ground up in your garage. That's probably the biggest thing I look forward to.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> The 31.6 420x150 is their most popular model and has the largest backlog. I got on the list December 12 and it'll finally get here Wednesday!
> 
> Ove talked to someone who has a demo model though and he says it's an awesome post and designed very well. He says if you're capable of bleeding brakes or swapping cassettes then you can rebuild this thing ground up in your garage. That's probably the biggest thing I look forward to.


I'm waiting on the 31.6 440x150. It will be my first dropper post. Once I heard about 9point8, and their Fall Line dropper, I quit looking at all the other dropper posts. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

First delivery as part of a drivetrain swap on my Salsa Vaya.


Gevenalle GX levers by Nate, on Flickr

Going from 1x10 (11-36 cassette) to 2x10 compact double (50/34) with a clutched rear derailleur (still 11-36 cassette) to prep the bike for a century ride at Tahoe in June.

The rest of the bits should arrive tomorrow (Mon), and then I'll tear the bike down and start swapping parts.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

A replacement Ultegra Di2 rear derailleur, and Zwift.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> I'm waiting on the 31.6 440x150. It will be my first dropper post. Once I heard about 9point8, and their Fall Line dropper, I quit looking at all the other dropper posts. Patience is a virtue.


Yeah, 440. I mistyped. Excited for mine to arrive. Probably test it out at Coldwater next weekend after the legs recover from the Snake.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Yeah, 440. I mistyped. Excited for mine to arrive. Probably test it out at Coldwater next weekend after the legs recover from the Snake.


I plan on being at Coldwater next weekend also. I'll be on a Knolly Warden, blue and orange color way.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Grabbed an SDG BelAir saddle for my Eccentric. Slowly perfecting my bike, I think next will be a wheel set build.


----------



## deank6 (Dec 24, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> This has to be one of my favorite threads in this forum, and my contributions are usually dull - :nono: Not today (according to me) - I have to use the stock picture because I've not picked her up just yet, but I did put my deposit down. After much shopping around.... 16' SC Heckler R Kit.


That's is a sweet looking Cruz.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

deank6 said:


> That's is a sweet looking Cruz.


Thanks! deank6 - I can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

New Gear! Dakine Nomad pack, Bell Super 2r, THE elbow pads and TLD knee/shin guards.


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

My brand new 2016 Pivot Mach429 Trail
{image deleted} (how the $#%^& do I delete this post?)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Birthday gift from the Wifey. She knows what I like&#8230; :thumbsup:


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Love the met parachute 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Been wanting more travel than my Spark 930 provided. I put a 120mm Pike on it and that kept me happy for a short minute, but 120 front/100 rear just hasn't been enough for the downhills of the north GA mountains.

This should fit the bill. It should ship out to me tomorrow. 2016 Stumpy Comp Carbon 29.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

That bike will work nicely at Coldwater. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Been wanting more travel than my Spark 930 provided. I put a 120mm Pike on it and that kept me happy for a short minute, but 120 front/100 rear just hasn't been enough for the downhills of the north GA mountains.
> 
> This should fit the bill. It should ship out to me tomorrow. 2016 Stumpy Comp Carbon 29.
> 
> View attachment 1050713


Awesome ride!!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

A.Christopher said:


> Birthday gift from the Wifey. She knows what I like&#8230; :thumbsup:


Nice Lid! Awesome Pics!! Some remind me of Pisgah....Sams Knob, Laurel Flats............. Lucky man!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Drivetrain swap for the commuter/road bike. 50/34 compact double Tiagra crankset, 105 FD, Gevenalle GX shifters, SLX 10spd SGS clutch RD, 11-36 cassette.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> That bike will work nicely at Coldwater. :thumbsup:


I can't wait to clobber Trillium on this thing. Unfortunately, it won't be here that quick! I'll get one last ride in on the Spark before selling her off.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I can't wait to clobber Trillium on this thing. Unfortunately, it won't be here that quick! I'll get one last ride in on the Spark before selling her off.


Trillium is good, but I think Goldilocks is better. You still going to be there this weekend?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Raceface Atlas 785mm low rise








Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 








And a new bike sometime in the future, hopefully before Summer but who knows when I can get enough money to pay it off.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Raceface Atlas 785mm low rise
> View attachment 1050811
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't have a bike but are buying parts to build one?

Sorry confusion just set in.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My riding has/had fallen off over the past few years. I wasn't really happy with my bike, and all efforts to change it or upgrade it just weren't making it any better. Over time, I just rode less, and less, and less, until it was practically zero. So I bought a new bike last weekend. Life on this bike is amazing - my confidence is back, I'm not miserable on the climbs, and I'm having fun again!

So here it is:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you don't have a bike but are buying parts to build one?
> 
> Sorry confusion just set in.


I have a bike, I meant I am getting another bike soon.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I have a bike, I meant I am getting another bike soon.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


Did you decide what you are going for? You gave some tips on some FS bikes and I wanted the Thunderbolt you mentioned but couldn't find one, so went with SC Heckler R build.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Did you decide what you are going for? You gave some tips on some FS bikes and I wanted the Thunderbolt you mentioned but couldn't find one, so went with SC Heckler R build.


I decided to go with the 2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950.

The Heckler is a cool bike, enjoy!


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Purchased some new take off SRAM DB5 brakes. Much needed upgrade from the BB5's I had...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for my lack of know how , but can someone tell me how to post a picture


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

The instructions are here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedbac...edding-tools-bb-code-950735.html#post11796697


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

^thank you


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

Just picked up a new Specialized Rockhopper for myself and a Pitch 650B for my boy. His first grown folks / non big box bike at 13. The excitement when he saw it today....great stuff.

This is also my first post after lurking for many months!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Get rid of those reflectors and you're all set.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

It finally arrived!!!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*B'day present*

The spesh is very well made, fiveten looks awesome but a bit to big may have to b returned.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> The instructions are here.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedbac...edding-tools-bb-code-950735.html#post11796697


Ok I must be missing something here, because it seems damn near impossible for me to figure out


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

When you are posting and want to post an image you cannot use the the Quick Reply box to post in. You must use the Go Advanced tab that is below the Quick Reply Box. When you do this you will see the options available listed on this link. http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedbac...edding-tools-bb-code-950735.html#post11796697


----------



## crossn2theblue11 (Feb 20, 2016)

and here i am still deciding what bike am i going to buy... :c(


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> When you are posting and want to post an image you cannot use the the Quick Reply box to post in. You must use the Go Advanced tab that is below the Quick Reply Box. When you do this you will see the options available listed on this link. https://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedba...edding-tools-bb-code-950735.html#post11796697


I use the Quick Reply box all the time to post pictures. In fact I'm going to do it right now. I just copy and paste the IMG link from my Photobook account and wa la! This is a ride at Malibu Creek.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I use the Quick Reply box all the time to post pictures. In fact I'm going to do it right now. I just copy and paste the IMG link from my Photobook account and wa la! This is a ride at Malibu Creek.


^^ thank you I did it your way with photobucket and it was much easier , and took. About 2 minutes


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


>


Just got her home 16 remedy 8 29er 19 in frame . I know I know it's a horrible picture , I haven't taken the goofy reflector off the seat post haha. And haven't been able to ride yet my pedals won't arrive until Tuesday :madmax: . I'm thinking of running to Walmart to get some elcheapo flats so I can ride this beast until Tuesday !!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Tidobandito said:


> Just got her home 16 remedy 8 29er 19 in frame . I know I know it's a horrible picture , I haven't taken the goofy reflector off the seat post haha. And haven't been able to ride yet my pedals won't arrive until Tuesday :madmax: . I'm thinking of running to Walmart to get some elcheapo flats so I can ride this beast until Tuesday !!


Do eeet! Cheap pedals or no, riding it will be better than admiring it's awesomeness in the living room! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Do eeet! Cheap pedals or no, riding it will be better than admiring it's awesomeness in the living room! :thumbsup:


Yeah haha you are 100% correct !! I've been waiting wayyyy to long to get back on a bike and had to save for a very ! Long time. And now it's straight torture to drool over it in the living room! While the kiddios are out riding their bikes ha


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just picked up my Megatrail! Can't wait to test it out and the Lyric 180/150.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Tidobandito said:


> ^^ thank you I did it your way with photobucket and it was much easier , and took. About 2 minutes


Right on!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> ^^ thank you I did it your way with photobucket and it was much easier , and took. About 2 minutes


I don't use photobucket. I just use the upload pictures button from the Go Advanced tab. It takes two minutes also and I don't have to go to another website to get a link. Also by going to the Advanced Menu it allows you to preview what you post.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> I don't use photobucket. I just use the upload pictures button from the Go Advanced tab. It takes two minutes also and I don't have to go to another website to get a link. Also by going to the Advanced Menu it allows you to preview what you post.


There's more than one way to skin a cat. You can still preview using the Quick Reply box or you can go sraight to the Go Advanced box and post the same way I described above. So really, you are just throwing out a bunch of incorrect information.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Dumb, dumb, dumb purchase. I've been though stressful times lately and my chain recently developed a bad link so I made a dumb purchase to try and feel better. My $100 chain lol:


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


>


Sweet ride!! Looks like an NBX decal on it.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat. You can still preview using the Quick Reply box or you can go sraight to the Go Advanced box and post the same way I described above. So really, you are just throwing out a bunch of incorrect information.


How do you preview using the quick reply box then?

And the information that I'm posting is straight from this site's instructions so if it is incorrect then it is the site which is incorrect.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New treads for the CX bike. A lot faster on the road than the old Triggers.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Tidobandito said:


> Sorry for my lack of know how , but can someone tell me how to post a picture


First upload it to a site like Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet. Once you have the pic uploaded, there is actually a side bar that will copy/paste the BB code for you.

Alternatively:

[img]https://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg[/img]


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Rhodyman said:


> Sweet ride!! Looks like an NBX decal on it.


Thanks !! Yeah your right it sure is :thumbsup: . They are a great shop !!! And really helped me out to get into my dream bike! I will be bringing ALL by business to them! And supporting them 100% as they did for me


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Thanks !! Yeah your right it sure is :thumbsup: . They are a great shop !!! And really helped me out to get into my dream bike! I will be bringing ALL by business to them! And supporting them 100% as they did for me


Glad you got great service there! I just had my bike tuned and had new tires put on at the Warwick location last week. Where do you ride mainly?


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Rhodyman said:


> Glad you got great service there! I just had my bike tuned and had new tires put on at the Warwick location last week. Where do you ride mainly?


Well I used to ride a lot in mass , but now I live in northkingstown and when I had my last bike I rode a bit in big river, and Arcadia . How about you where do you ride ? My one buddy I did 99% of my riding with passed away . Since then I did all my rides solo and last bike was stolen. I'm just getting back into mtbing after a couple years !


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Got a new cassette to replace mine with bent teeth so I can use the 2nd/3rd sprocket again, and a new chain since I've heard you should replace the chain with a new cassette, along with some installation tools.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

You'll need a chain tool to if you don't already have one.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mestapho said:


> You'll need a chain tool to if you don't already have one.


Probably going to have the lbs down the street take care of the chain for me. I didn't want to have to deal with what chain length would be best and checking how many I need to remove when the suspension is fully compressed and all that jazz


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

socalrider77 said:


> Probably going to have the lbs down the street take care of the chain for me. I didn't want to have to deal with what chain length would be best and checking how many I need to remove when the suspension is fully compressed and all that jazz


Take off your current chain, count the links, and make 'em match.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

nachomc said:


> Take off your current chain, count the links, and make 'em match.


Faster to lay the side by side than count individual lengths.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

nachomc said:


> Take off your current chain, count the links, and make 'em match.


Didn't think of that one, thanks!


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Well I used to ride a lot in mass , but now I live in northkingstown and when I had my last bike I rode a bit in big river, and Arcadia . How about you where do you ride ? My one buddy I did 99% of my riding with passed away . Since then I did all my rides solo and last bike was stolen. I'm just getting back into mtbing after a couple years !


I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 😔
Actually, I live in NK too. I've been riding at Ryan Park lately trying to get into shape. Once spring hits, I'll go to Big River more often. This is only my second season riding as I rode several years ago and then put the mtb away. I started up again last spring.

We should ride together. I have a few friends that ride too so we can get a group together for a BR ride.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Faster to lay the side by side than count individual lengths.


Different strokes..I like counting the links personally.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Rhodyman said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 😔
> Actually, I live in NK too. I've been riding at Ryan Park lately trying to get into shape. Once spring hits, I'll go to Big River more often. This is only my second season riding as I rode several years ago and then put the mtb away. I started up again last spring.
> 
> We should ride together. I have a few friends that ride too so we can get a group together for a BR ride.


That's cool ! Yeah there's actually a entrance to Ryan Park on my street ! Small world haha. When I had my last bike I used to ride to work and cut thru Ryan Park . Yeah that would cool to get a ride together some time !


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

It's cool that you live right near Ryan! We may ride this weekend if you're interested. I'll pm you.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New Shimano XT M8000 brakes, Ice Tech Rotors, and adapters. These will replace the old Elixer 5 RSL on my Stumpjumper FSR.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Picked this up on a trade today for something I never use and worth about half its brand new never used I think I made out good


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Tidobandito said:


> Picked this up on a trade today for something I never use and worth about half its brand new never used I think I made out good


I'd say so ! the reverb is top notch.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Just picked these up today. S-Works XC shoes. I feel like I'm wearing Cinderella's glass slippers!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


>


Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought a Reverb and it had the dreaded 1" sag that only RS can fix (allegedly) on the first ride. I returned it for a refund. First date impressions and all..........


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Just came in ! My belated bday gifts to my self ! Fox shock pump and some nice VP vice pedals . I was originally was going to get the spank spikes but found these for 45 with free shipping on Amazon . They seem like a really nice quality for price, smooth, thin and seem like they're going to grip great . A lot thinner than a penny


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tidobandito said:


> Just came in ! My belated bday gifts to my self ! Fox shock pump and some nice VP vice pedals . I was originally was going to get the spank spikes but found these for 45 with free shipping on Amazon . They seem like a really nice quality for price, smooth, thin and seem like they're going to grip great . A lot thinner than a penny


Sweet! I'm in the market for those same items would love to hear how you like them. I just went FS and need a shock pump - Pedals I don't really need but they are not going to match my bike lol -


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

^^ I just took the bike out for a short blast due to the shi*ty weather (cold,windy,rainy) and these pedals feel awesome super grippy with just regular old skate shoes . I think these pedals are worth a lot more than the 45 Ive paid. And they use cartridge bearings Wich I a like ! The pump is also a must have it was 25 shipped on Amazon as well . I had. To get it because I just brought home my new 16 remedy 8 home couple days ago, and I don't wanna drive to lbs for minor suspension adjustments


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Thanks Tido! I'll dig those links up and go from there. Love the pedals and good price on the pump as well.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

^^ no problem at all . I just Weighed the pair of them. They came in at 406 grams with all the pins !! Here's the link below

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006ZH1H7M/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Thanks again!


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

New Next SL cranks and King BB. Saved 300g from the old SRAM ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice! ^^

We picked up new packs. These lowrider packs feel awesome compared to the usual higher riding packs. When cinched down they are super secure, don't shift and the straps don't get in the way or ride close to your neck. I tried on 8 different MTB specific packs before settling on these. Skyline for him and Solstice for her. Not keen on the color choices but whatever.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Just assembled it Monday. Diamondback Line.

It's at my LBS getting a once over now.

I assembled it in the livingroom, hence the kitchen pic.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Very nice! ^^
> 
> We picked up new packs. These lowrider packs feel awesome compared to the usual higher riding packs. When cinched down they are super secure, don't shift and the straps don't get in the way or ride close to your neck. I tried on 8 different MTB specific packs before settling on these. Skyline for him and Solstice for her. Not keen on the color choices but whatever.
> View attachment 1052310


Interested to hear how they go. I come from w running background and packs are the opposite, more like a vest up around your chest to keep your hips unloaded.

Low rider makes sense go biking though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

GarthMci said:


> Interested to hear how they go. I come from w running background and packs are the opposite, more like a vest up around your chest to keep your hips unloaded.
> 
> Low rider makes sense go biking though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye, my girlfriend is an ultra runner too. She was completely sold on the Solstice. We're doing a ride tomorrow so I'll report back.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

Whooooooohoooooo! After almost a month of waiting my new hubs turned up today!

Sending them off tomorrow to get laced to a set of Derbys.

Now all I need is a wrist that isn't fractured, and I'll be riding my dream bike!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

*New Tires!*

Just got a pair of Hans Dampfs, 29 x 2.35. Riding Thursday and Friday! Pics later during the ride.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

...Mark... said:


> Just assembled it Monday. Diamondback Line.
> 
> It's at my LBS getting a once over now.
> 
> I assembled it in the livingroom, hence the kitchen pic.


Nice !! Looks like that that's going to be a kick a** ht. Congrats on new bike


----------



## GtChris77 (Feb 22, 2016)

First Purchase for the new bike, DMR V-12's in lemon-lime to match the lettering on my Crave... I dunno, I think I like them, They are definetly much more grippy than the stock pedals...


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

^^ DMRs are great. There's a reason they've been around so long and have barely changed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GtChris77 (Feb 22, 2016)

If they work as good as the GT flats that are on my old Kona, 
I will be very very happy. Now, If only I can wait out this nasty weather!!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

GarthMci said:


> Interested to hear how they go. I come from w running background and packs are the opposite, more like a vest up around your chest to keep your hips unloaded.
> 
> Low rider makes sense go biking though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did a 12.7 mile ride this afternoon and I love the pack. It stayed in place through technical climbs, drops, small jumps and tight switchbacks. It fit so well I kept forgetting it was there despite being full of gear. The water tube and magnetic clip was a nice bonus!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

GtChris77 said:


> View attachment 1052502
> 
> View attachment 1052503
> 
> First Purchase for the new bike, DMR V-12's in lemon-lime to match the lettering on my Crave... I dunno, I think I like them, They are definetly much more grippy than the stock pedals...


Nice. I went and got RF's Chesters


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Did a 12.7 mile ride this afternoon and I love the pack. It stayed in place through technical climbs, drops, small jumps and tight switchbacks. It fit so well I kept forgetting it was there despite being full of gear. The water tube and magnetic clip was a nice bonus!


Noice, cheers for getting back to me. Will have to look into one as a b'day present in a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GtChris77 (Feb 22, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Upgraditis kicking in



________________________________________________
I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

targnik said:


> Upgraditis kicking in
> 
> ________________________________________________
> I think I can, I think I can...


Pull the trigger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i like the crossmark. unfortunately, my steel 2011 pine mountain doesn't have much rear tire clearance.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

GarthMci said:


> Whooooooohoooooo! After almost a month of waiting my new hubs turned up today!
> 
> Sending them off tomorrow to get laced to a set of Derbys.
> 
> ...


boy, those would look good on my bike!


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

Tidobandito said:


> ^^ I just took the bike out for a short blast due to the shi*ty weather (cold,windy,rainy) and these pedals feel awesome super grippy with just regular old skate shoes . I think these pedals are worth a lot more than the 45 Ive paid. And they use cartridge bearings Wich I a like ! The pump is also a must have it was 25 shipped on Amazon as well . I had. To get it because I just brought home my new 16 remedy 8 home couple days ago, and I don't wanna drive to lbs for minor suspension adjustments


You should have got a shock pump with your Remedy. I got one with my Fuel EX unless they don't do that anymore but I thought it even says that on the website. Check it out and I'd ask your LBS.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

shekky said:


> boy, those would look good on my bike!


Hahaha, what bike doesn't look (and sound) better with Kings!

Queue the comments about onyx being better and quieter.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fibercut (Jan 10, 2016)

Bell Stoker w/ Mips

Conquer Bench Mounted Bike Clamp / Stand - Really impressed for $35. Sturdier than I expected and no issues after a couple of weeks. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tidobandito said:


> ^^ no problem at all . I just Weighed the pair of them. They came in at 406 grams with all the pins !! Here's the link below
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006ZH1H7M/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I just placed my order on both - Those pedals have awesome reviews Thanks for posting them.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I just placed my order on both - Those pedals have awesome reviews Thanks for posting them.











Got these on eBay for $19 usd ^^

Large surface area... grippy pins (wear your long socks) >.<

Will likely get another pair for my other ride ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1052905
> 
> 
> Got these on eBay for $19 usd ^^
> ...


Great Deal for 19.00 - I just choose to stay away from Ebay. Thanks for the tip on the socks


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Got these last week and got them dirty over the last 3 days. Hans Dampfs, 29 x 2.35". Great bite so far but been too wet here to really test them. I need summer soon.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Great Deal for 19.00 - I just choose to stay away from Ebay. Thanks for the tip on the socks


Ebay rox!! 80/20...

80% of time I get a great deal... 20% I get a lemon... lemons tend to be under a 10-er.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

slikes said:


> Spot Rocker SS


Wow. SS belt?


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

targnik said:


> Upgraditis kicking in
> 
> ________________________________________________
> I think I can, I think I can...


Lol It must be contagious, I'm feeling a strong need to upgrade something on my bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

Ebay supplied 50% of my bike

View attachment 1053000
View attachment 1053001
View attachment 1053002


I have a blue theme going


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Amazon delivery today.

Also got a shrader adapter and some gel padded undies for muh nutz.

Not a bad score for under $50 all in.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I got fed up with my Burley trailer. The Slate, being the crazy jack of all trades that it is, was perfect. It handled nicely, has low CG, and is plush. Esther loved the new seat.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Mountainking7 (Nov 8, 2014)

3 small ebay purchases 

Reflective strip
Carbon bottle cage
and cable buttons


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*BIG THANKS to Marc and crew @ 9point8*



Stalkerfiveo said:


> Sent an email to 9point8 and I am "on the list" for a Fall Lone dropper. Now just playing the waiting game.


After my RF Turbine died an untimely death, Marc and crew got me straightened out on this beauty:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

CharacterZero said:


> After my RF Turbine died an untimely death, Marc and crew got me straightened out on this beauty:
> View attachment 1053570


I am all set these days.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

foxonabike said:


> Ebay supplied 50% of my bike
> 
> View attachment 1053000
> View attachment 1053001
> ...


Where can I find some of those bb cups?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Years of dreaming are now in the past :thumbsup:















Super excited to add this tool to my arsenal and thanks to a gift card + my own contribution I was able to get one!!

Also picked up shift cable kits...








RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

My new chain that was entirely too expensive:

















From this with 5 bad links:


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> My new chain that was entirely too expensive:
> 
> View attachment 1053656
> 
> ...


Giant trance?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Quentin said:


> View attachment 1053459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1053460
> ...


That's awesome! Back in the day, I remember Riding in something similar when I was a kid! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Bike related because we bought it mostly because of our MTB outings. I had ordered a Race Face tailgate pad before we even bought the truck and the Thule rack went on before we even left the dealer lot.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

View attachment 1053702

Where can I find some of those bb cups?

Ebay, multiple sizes to choose from, $20

Mountain Bike Bicycle Fixedgear Bearing Bottom Bracket Silent Dust Waterproof | eBay


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

N+1 in full effect. Can't wait to get it dirty.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

syrous44 said:


> Giant trance?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the 2014 SX. I probably should've mentioned that.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not as exciting as a new bike.. =[ But dang they are sweet. Also got a new pair of shorts.


----------



## Burton58 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bought the fiancé some upgrades. Since I just got a new Santa Cruz she deserved some parts

RaceFace stem and bars









NC17 pedals and chain guard for good measure


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Roval Traverse Fattie SL's for the EPO


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

203mm rotor and hope adaptor. Small upgrade but it'll do me well considering my physique


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NEW BIKE DAY (week!!!!!)

This is the stock photo obviously b/c I am not picking it up until tomorrow:

Surly Krampus!!!!









My first bike in 23 years!! This Spring is going to be awesome!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My final set of "goodies" for the new ride. 

VP Pedlas/Shock Pump: Amazon (Free shipping got here 1 day early)
Knee protection for the 50yr old legs: Pricepoint (Free shipping) 
Elbow protection for the 50yr old arms: Jenson 

Up to now I've not used protection we'll see if I can deal w/it on the trail, I'm sure it will be worth having it. 

Next & Last for a while: Hitch/Rack.... but it has to wait a bit, otherwise it will be cup of noodles and crackers for a while - lol -


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Purchased Frame/fork/cranks, everything else was from my other rig:

Norco Sight
Pike RCT3-150mm
Shimano Zee cranks


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*New Feets for the Fattie*

Thank you Higher Ground in Tallahassee! Had a sidewall issue and they set me up with new rubber....... I went with the Purgs front and back this time. Looks mean..... Will know tomorrow if it rides as good as it looks!!


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

JCWages said:


> Bike related because we bought it mostly because of our MTB outings. I had ordered a Race Face tailgate pad before we even bought the truck and the Thule rack went on before we even left the dealer lot.
> 
> View attachment 1053685


I knew I'd see a truck here sooner or later


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> My final set of "goodies" for the new ride.
> 
> VP Pedlas/Shock Pump: Amazon (Free shipping got here 1 day early)
> Knee protection for the 50yr old legs: Pricepoint (Free shipping)
> ...


Haha I hear that man ! I see you went with the same pump and pedals ! Nice !! They pretty good especially for the price huh


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tidobandito said:


> Haha I hear that man ! I see you went with the same pump and pedals ! Nice !! They pretty good especially for the price huh


Yes sir! Thanks again for the link, and now seeing the pedals in person I'm even happier. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

No problem ! Yeah I was really happy I took the chance with them because all the other pedals I was looking at were about 2-3xs more expensive ! and these work perfect, plus they sell a nice rebuild kit if ever needed .


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought a bike pump.. Such a party animal


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Picked up this crank brothers Joplin dropper post for $60 at a bike co-op today. Works perfect, I can't believe someone donated it!!!

















Excuse my extra long cables up front lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

^^ That's awesome


----------



## TropicalCanuck (Mar 5, 2016)

*Here is what $240 gets you in my town*















I've seen bars go for $240, let alone an entire fs rig...


----------



## TropicalCanuck (Mar 5, 2016)

BTW, the rear suspension linkage bolts are rusting, does anyone know the size for replacement? Mahalo.


----------



## TropicalCanuck (Mar 5, 2016)

Any chance of running a dropper seatpost?


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward to upsizing my rotors from 160 f/r to 180 f/r.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I haven't bought much for a while, but the two latest purchases are:

Ryders Thorn sunglasses, with the antifog photochromic lenses. I'm really impressed with these. Not my first choice for full sun, but for overcast days or afternoons/evenings in the trees, they're fantastic. The antifog works well in this dry climate.










Acre Hauser 14L pack. I'm really impressed with this. Bulletproof, light, and well-designed pockets. I dumped an Osprey Zealot in a year, because I hated it (and I normally like Osprey). This is a real improvement. All it lacks are pockets on the hip belt.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally got a work stand for my bikes. Got a killer deal at the Toronto bike consumer show. 100 all in.








Comes with a magnetic tool tray and is beefy and sturdy. Has multi angel head clamp as well. Killer deal for a no name. Similar Park tools go for 300 plus. Very happy.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Collecting parts for a santa cruz hightower build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

syrous44 said:


> Finally got a work stand for my bikes. Got a killer deal at the Toronto bike consumer show. 100 all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also bought one of these.
I am shocked at the quality considering the price.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My latest bike purchase is this 2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950, and the Raceface Chester pedals that are currently on it. I'll swap those out with Raceface Aeffect pedals this weekend. 


























I already got it muddy, and I'm hoping to be able to ride it on Sunday.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> I also bought one of these.
> I am shocked at the quality considering the price.


Great quality for the price. Excellent deal for sure

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

syrous44 said:


> Finally got a work stand for my bikes. Got a killer deal at the Toronto bike consumer show. 100 all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind telling us which one that is?


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

c_mack9 said:


> Mind telling us which one that is?


In Canada it's a no name Asian product but I was able to find it listed in the UK as Bike Hand. Regardless it's made in Taiwan, very sturdy and ridiculously inexpensive.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Crispy new 11spd goodness...









And some remote boingy upgrade/control too:








Too bad my lbs got me the wrong handed single button switch. Couple more days with 2 buttons on my bar. 
Maybe I'll even wash the thing...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Taking the plunge ^^









-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

New set of VP Harriers for the Airborne Silver Goblin.


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

s0ul_chicken said:


> New set of VP Harriers for the Airborne Silver Goblin.
> 
> View attachment 1055687


Went with VP platforms also, love them so far.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sweet they didn't have an Orange option on the ones I got, those will look nice on my bike. Happy with the black ones for now though.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah buddy! You simply can't go wrong with VP.


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

800 mm 50 mm riser vibracore with a 60mm funduro stem. Fixing tall people problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Bell stoker -Amazon on sale 37 shipped 
GoPro hero 3+silver xtra battery dual charger bundle 
no name cheap case and accessories for the go pro 
I know it's not a bike or bike gear/components but it will be heavily used while mtbing


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Gotta set of ARC 30 29er hoops getting laced to some spare Stans 3.30 hubs I had laying around. Black spokes, black nipples and planning to debadged the rims. Putting them on my 2016 Stumpy.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Replaced my vivid coil with a push eleven six. Looking forward to giving it a go shortly.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice. Always loved that colour Combo. You going to love 
the push shock hear great things 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Went to one of the local bike stores and picked up some new Summer Tires (26 x 2.25) and a star nut for when my rigid fork gets here.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Deckas Narrow Wide chinese chainring. Got it for $25 through ebay. Build quality seems good, but the anodizing falls if you scratch it just a little bit with your nails. It's pretty light too.
Will test chain retention and durability over the next months.


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got one of the most important part to complete my sons project bike! I50mm cranks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

New GPS mount...


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

New shock pump to play around with my suspension settings.









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Gotta set of ARC 30 29er hoops getting laced to some spare Stans 3.30 hubs I had laying around. Black spokes, black nipples and planning to debadged the rims. Putting them on my 2016 Stumpy.
> 
> View attachment 1055861


All laced up but the shop is closed today. Blacked out and debadged. Can't wait to pick them up tomorrow and mount a couple fat 2.4s on these.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Xpedo Spry pedals and Bontrager Affinity Elite saddle for the hybrid, DT Swiss 36T upgrade kit for the mountain bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

My latest was a Race Face Narrow Wide 32T chainring and I picked up some match red mounting bolts from Ebay to put on my XT crankset.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

DT Swiss Fork for $100.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 1056807
> 
> DT Swiss Fork for $100.
> View attachment 1056808


Thats a hell of a deal!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

New rotors. Rear Kenda Karma 2.0

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll give this a try










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Shakester said:


> Thats a hell of a deal!


Agreed. Guy was asking $125 CAD, I offered him $140Cad = 100usd. Its in like new condition.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*Summertime*

Already hot in Sunny Florida got some light weight gloves . These fit great! Wont be much in a spill but comfort and grip are awesome.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Chains

9Spd








10Spd


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

My Nashbar rigid fork finally got here! 








(Yes...my sense of humor really is that dry! :thumbsup: )


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

MCHB said:


> My Nashbar rigid fork finally got here!
> 
> View attachment 1057024
> 
> (Yes...my sense of humor really is that dry!)


Love it

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Now if the rain would please leave

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

My MRP Stage shipped today to on this!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No longer the website picture, my new toy is home!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> No longer the website picture, my new toy is home!


Congrats man!
I got my new bike a couple weeks ago and can't wait for the trails to dry, and sort out the strange noise in my suspension.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> No longer the website picture, my new toy is home!


Awesome dude , congrats . My busy has one and it's a great bike !!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Congrats man!
> I got my new bike a couple weeks ago and can't wait for the trails to dry, and sort out the strange noise in my suspension.





Tidobandito said:


> Awesome dude , congrats . My busy has one and it's a great bike !!


Thanks gentlemen! So looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

New fitness / mental health machine. Devinci Hatchet SX gravel bike.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New wheel set for my 2016 expert fsr stumpy. I9 hubs velocity blunt 35 mm rims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> New wheel set for my 2016 expert fsr stumpy. I9 hubs velocity blunt 35 mm rims
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude , those are some sick ass wheels !!!!! :cornut:


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Some slx brakes for my trance


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tidobandito said:


> Dude , those are some sick ass wheels !!!!! :cornut:


Thanks man!! Thought I would pimp it up a little bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Thanks man!! Thought I would pimp it up a little bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those would fill that gap.

Nice!


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Thanks man!! Thought I would pimp it up a little bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, those wheels look amazing!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sharpie's and new decals*

Sharpie's and new decals for today.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

pvflyer said:


> Sharpie's and new decals for today.


Like what you did with the lid. Very nice.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres my three new purchases. I had a 2007 Kona Dawgma, now Ive got a New 2016 Stumpy. I've had the Stumpy for 5 days now, and I love it!









[/URL]
[/img]
I have candy 2, which I think are great, but due to wanting a bit more freedom with movement of my feet, I got some Race Face Aeffect pedals today.


And now my cliples MTB shoes dont work well with flats I bought some Specialized 2FO Flat shoes to complement the new pedals.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

new rack...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

what kind of rack is that?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> what kind of rack is that?


It says SARIS in bold white letters on the bottom. I'm guessing it's that or a forgery.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh yeah. It was hard to see when the outside light was hitting my screen. In a different room now and I can see it


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> what kind of rack is that?





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It says SARIS in bold white letters on the bottom. I'm guessing it's that or a forgery.


Yes, Saris Freedom 2. Made in the Good Ol' USofA.

Seems like a decent, cheaper alternative to a 1Up rack so far...


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought this for the Jeep, buuuuuuuuuuuut









Apparently it wasn't enough and got this too.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

New frame, new Sunrace Cassette, new chain.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Decided to try tubeless. Really no need for my trails, but it's -5oz per tire vs. regular tubes, and I was running out of stuff to screw with on the bike. 
I'm actually kind of nervous about it, being afraid it'll need more pressure than I've already been running with tubes in cheapo Nobby Nics(~20 front/~23 rear) to maintain sidewall support, and having already blown one off the rim at 35psi giving it some extra pressure "just to see".


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang! At 200# I could never get away with less than 35# in the front and rear without pinch flatting. Now that I run tubeless I run ~23-24 front and rear and haven't burped in 2 years of being tubeless. I wouldn't worry about it as long as you stay above 20#.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I stayed over 200 for most of my adult life, but have been down to the 180s this past year, since I quit lifting weights and/or having a horrible diet. Was pinch flatting the rear with 30psi with the stock Bontrager rims, but all that went away with wheels using Arch EX rims. I've actually had the rear as low as 20psi with no problems while experimenting with pressure to get more grip on wet rocks and roots. 
I pinch flatted one of those Maxxis Ultralight 26" tubes(it's a 29er, I'm just always messing with something) last week, though, and got reminded of how hard it is getting the 2015- Nobby Nics on those Arch EX rims. So I thought maybe I'd try tubeless next, and see how that goes!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

moefosho said:


> View attachment 1058362
> 
> New frame, new Sunrace Cassette, new chain.


moe, how do you like that Sunrace? Which cassette is it? I'm trying to decide on using the Sunrace instead of another Praxis.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

New fork!!



















Slight upgrade I'd say...










All together.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

That fork looks sick! Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

kevinboyer said:


> moe, how do you like that Sunrace? Which cassette is it? I'm trying to decide on using the Sunrace instead of another Praxis.


Shifts really nice. Felt a lot like XT quality but I didn't have to deal with the jump in the cassette with an extender ring. I bought the CSMX3 10 speed with 11-42t gearing. 385g.
Got it from universal cycles for $65.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> That fork looks sick! Have you ridden it yet?


Just around the neighborhood. In that short ride it's stupid good. Proper ride hopefully next week. We have 8 inch of snow forecasted for wed night. So trails likely closed over the weekend.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Short pants and gloves*

Pearl Izumi maybe the best


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Been a few upgrades and purchases in the past couple of month:

Rs monarch debonair plus rc3 shock
Wtb rocket v race saddle
Esi chunky grips
M8000 xt brakes
M785 10sp xt shifter 
Ice tech 180 rotors
Ks southpaw remote
Sunrace 11-42 10sp cassette
New chain
Hr2 2.4 f. And Hr2 2.3 r tyres

As it currently stands


















Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New Renthal Carbon Fatbars and Apex Stem


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Got the new i9s and velocitys on the stumpy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtails4life (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

moefosho said:


> Shifts really nice. Felt a lot like XT quality but I didn't have to deal with the jump in the cassette with an extender ring. I bought the CSMX3 10 speed with 11-42t gearing. 385g.
> Got it from universal cycles for $65.


Thanks for the info! Looks like just about everyone is sold out of the black MX3 11-42 and they are back ordered. I found the black MS3 11-42 on Amazon for 53$ and free shipping. Hope to have it in a few days!


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally got my oneup components 1x drive train parts in and tools for future sunrace mx3 10spd 11to42 cassette.









Got a 32t narrow wide, along with there chain guide. A shimano hallow tech crank key, and x tools shimano cassette key and cassette chain tool.

Can't wait to install the new toys.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Santa Cruz Blur LT frame Cheap*

Santa Cruz Blur LT Cheap.

Picked up a used Santa Cruz Blur frame in perfect condition for $300.00 Still building. I think it's an upgrade from my Giant VT1. Will post more pics when i'm finished. Also let you know about the ride.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hail satan!

my new fork and bars!


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

blue_biker said:


> Just around the neighborhood. In that short ride it's stupid good. Proper ride hopefully next week. We have 8 inch of snow forecasted for wed night. So trails likely closed over the weekend.


FYI-
Here is a quote from a article I read a while back:
To be completely honest, my first impression of this fork was not very favorable, but I blame that on my haste to use it before I had it fully dialed in. I picked up the fork one afternoon at GG headquarters, and drove early the next morning to test the bike by riding down the Barr Trail on Pikes Peak (a very technical, rocky bit of singletrack starting at 14,100ft). The bike felt ok when I set it up, but once I started down the trail I knew something was not right. Two bike mechanics were with me, and an hour of fiddling only allowed me to limp down this epic descent using just 80mm of 170mm of travel, which also felt stiff and harsh.
The next day, however, the guys at GG talked me through a few things, and I figured out how to set this fork up, which is radically different from Fox and RockShox forks. For starters, there is a bleed valve nipple on the crown that you let air out of. You can only put air in the standard schrader valve on the bottom of the lowers, and you can only let air out using the bleed valve nipple. If you try to bleed air from the schrader valve, it will get trapped, and the fork will feel harsh. Also, you have to actually pull on the fork, separating the uppers from the lowers, as you are inflating the fork with a shock pump. Seems cumbersome? Yeah, it is&#8230; but you really only have to do it once, and then you are set.

The fork also has a couple of other features that are unique: a ramp up control and a proprietary thru-axle. It also has compression damping and rebound, of course, and is very adjustable.

The bottom line is that I wound up loving this fork and rode it harder than any other fork through some really, really technical terrain on local trails and at Trestle Bike Park, shattering many of my PRs. So, there's that.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

FPtheBored said:


> View attachment 1055962
> View attachment 1055964
> 
> 
> Replaced my vivid coil with a push eleven six. Looking forward to giving it a go shortly.


Well? Sick? worth the $?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

shouldn't need pedals for another 10 years


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got Raceface 32t and a Hope Bash guard for my sons little shredder build, he's 7. Ina Thorn 150mm crank. Still waiting for so many stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

OneUp Component's Cassette Cog 42T+16T, RADr Cage, and Chainring NW 32T


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

New shoes and pedals. Gunna give this clipless thing a better go










Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I might have something interesting to add to this thread tomorrow. I know it's a very low end bike compared to most on here, but I am expecting my Diamondback Overdrive Sport to show up tomorrow. I also ordered heavy springs for the XCR fork on it and those will be here as well. 

My narrow/ wide chainring won't be here until Friday, but by the time the weekend gets here I should have a nicer bike in my possession than I would have even thought I'd EVER considered buying. 

I am addicted, and there is a good chance an even nicer bike is in the future, but I really hope this one works out for quite a while!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ That's awesome! It's a progression sport for sure. I went through two bikes in the last 3 years, just got what will be my only bike for a few years to come. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I have been kicking around the idea of a 29er. My first MTB as an adult was a Diamondback something or another, but it is definitely a mountain bike in name only. 

I bought a Fuji secondhand with disc brakes and rode the crap out of it. The difference between the Fuji and my first beater bike is night and day. 

Both of these bikes measure at 16" frames, and I am over 6' tall so I am hoping that a bigger frame that is actually made for someone my size will be an improvement to both my other bikes. 


I am competing in my first race in 3 weeks, and I'm hoping to place well on my new 29er! I'll post pics once I get it assembled. This thread is awesome (but costly).


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

j_wynn said:


> I might have something interesting to add to this thread tomorrow. I know it's a very low end bike compared to most on here, but I am expecting my Diamondback Overdrive Sport to show up tomorrow. I also ordered heavy springs for the XCR fork on it and those will be here as well.
> 
> My narrow/ wide chainring won't be here until Friday, but by the time the weekend gets here I should have a nicer bike in my possession than I would have even thought I'd EVER considered buying.
> 
> I am addicted, and there is a good chance an even nicer bike is in the future, but I really hope this one works out for quite a while!


When you get the bike check for these :

2 wheels (check) handle bars (check) pedals (check) frame (check) Brakes(check)....there ! All Set!! To hell with high end or low end build brother! The best bike is always yours....because its yours!! Looks like you have a build going there though. Buckle up cupcake....sounds like you are well on your way to being down with the sickness!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

*color matched grafix.*

im mediocre OCD


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

j_wynn said:


> I might have something interesting to add to this thread tomorrow. I know it's a very low end bike compared to most on here, but I am expecting my Diamondback Overdrive Sport to show up tomorrow. I also ordered heavy springs for the XCR fork on it and those will be here as well.
> 
> My narrow/ wide chainring won't be here until Friday, but by the time the weekend gets here I should have a nicer bike in my possession than I would have even thought I'd EVER considered buying.
> 
> I am addicted, and there is a good chance an even nicer bike is in the future, but I really hope this one works out for quite a while!


Congrats! And be sure to post up some photos when it all arrives. Not all can afford or are willing to go top end. As long as you are getting out and are having fun is what it's all about.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*grips shocking blue*

for my Giant


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

one of the last things for my hightower build ...except now i need the frame ,..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

661 Filter


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

27.5x2.4, MKII Protection (front, set n forget)









On its way =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New Crankset with replacable chain rings (as opposed to riveted like my old set) and 22/32/42 as opposed to 24/34/42. Crank arms are the same length as my other set (175mm). Now I just need to hit up one of the local bike stores for a square taper crank puller. :thumbsup:


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

My latest purchase is this Santa Cruz Bronson C V2. Love it!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

targnik said:


> 27.5x2.4, MKII Protection (front, set n forget)
> 
> View attachment 1060899
> 
> ...


I pinched the sidewall of my 29x2.4 Sunday. Less than 500 miles on it. :madman::eekster:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

10 speed Sunrace 11-42 blacked out cassette


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 10 speed Sunrace 11-42 blacked out cassette
> 
> View attachment 1060955


What mech are you pairing it with?

Looks like top quality.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 10 speed Sunrace 11-42 blacked out cassette
> 
> View attachment 1060955


My next purchase as soon as I can find one. :thumbsup:


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> My next purchase as soon as I can find one. :thumbsup:


Same they don't seem to last in stock to long anywhere.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Deartist7 said:


> What mech are you pairing it with?
> 
> Looks like top quality.


SRAM X9 type 2. Been running it with an XT cassette and OneUp 42 for a while. Works great and the lockout button for the cage makes chain or wheel removal super convenient.



syrous44 said:


> Same they don't seem to last in stock to long anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Yep, lucked up and found this one on Amazon for 50$ shipped. Great deal as it seems to be top notch quality. I'll get a good ride in Sunday to test it out.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Picked up a Jones H-Bar for my Karate Monkey. I had bar ends on my old Raceface bar and wondered how they'd fit on the H-Bar. They mounted fine and I like the feel of them. They're almost like aero bars which I find difficult to use.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got the new cassette mounted and a new chain as well as new meat hooks front and rear. Ready to rip this weekend!


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Five ten freeriders and nobby nic 2.35.
Let's see how the freeriders compare to the vxi's i have been using for the last 2 years

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Hardtails4life said:


> View attachment 1059111


how do you like your commencal? which model is it? I am tempted to get one from them or intense.


----------



## Hardtails4life (Nov 3, 2015)

They are really good and are a good deal for what you pay for. THE dropper post works really well and the rockshox work sooooo well. Defently go with the commencal, they also have great customer support.


----------



## 213CL9 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just took delivery of a few items today.

Deity Dirty 30 Handlebar 760mm, 25mm rise
Deity Cavity V2 Stem 50mm

Can't wait to ride!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Got the new cassette mounted and a new chain as well as new meat hooks front and rear. Ready to rip this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1061126


Did you go with the CSMS3, or the CSMX3 cassette?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

MS3 was the only thing in stock. Biggest difference I could find in the MX and MS was weight. I'm not concerned with 30 grams on a 30# full suspension bike running 2.4 wide rubber. Haha


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Brought this home today...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Crank puller, lol. Worked like a charm! :thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 10 speed Sunrace 11-42 blacked out cassette
> 
> View attachment 1060955


:woot:

Didn't know such trickery existed o_0

Have found a dealer in my land that sells Praxis 10 Spd 11-40 cassettes - now where's my CC!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I pinched the sidewall of my 29x2.4 Sunday. Less than 500 miles on it. :madman::eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1060954


yours looks like mk's without protection. you really can't compare the two. protection series ride way better.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally picked up a work stand.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

2015 Surly Krampus!!1 My first new bike in 25 years!!!









































I should probably just call work right now and tell them I am taking the week off...

(sorry about some of the pic orientations...still haven't learned how to fix that)


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Specialied 2FO Flats








Osprey Raptor 14


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got my son a Giant XTC Jr 24" this will be a project in the making, still more stuff to do to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

New wheels have arrived!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

many new parts

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

lem2 said:


> Got my son a Giant XTC Jr 24" this will be a project in the making, still more stuff to do to it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priceless Face  Digging the Orange of course.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rad lem2! 


Would be nuts to add up all the $ spent in this thread!


Just got the new TRP Slate 4 rear brake. Pretty sweet, came with a bleed kit! (yes they are pre-bled)

Waiting on my 180mm rotor.


----------



## Sab666 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I got tired of pushing myself back in my seat. What a difference a few millimeters of setback can do.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Santa came with some brown boxes today! Fox Factory Talas 140 fork and Race Face Turbine wheelset ....Just gotta wait for my Kona Honzo ST frame order to get in :madman:


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

This chunk of metal:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dig it^


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> dig it^


I have a set of b+ wheels waiting for me too, as soon as the rubber show up. Brap!


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got tired of pushing myself back in my seat. What a difference a few millimeters of setback can do.


This is relevant to my interests. Where did you get it?


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Sab666 said:


> View attachment 1061888


Dude that rig looks INTENSE haha sick bike man


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Priceless Face  Digging the Orange of course.


That's awesome !! I'm on the market for a bike for my 10yr old can't wait to get him on the trails with me


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

peter.thedrake said:


> This is relevant to my interests. Where did you get it?


Mines a 30.9. Don't know if they have other sizes. The price has gone up by $12.00.

Truvativ Aka 25 Offset 30.9 Ice Gray Seatpost | Bikewagon


----------



## mdennett99 (May 28, 2013)

Not my most recent purchase. But it showed up today.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mdennett99 said:


> Not my most recent purchase. But it showed up today.


How long did you have to wait for it? I've been on the waiting list for at the minimum of 4 weeks. But I won't waver. It's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## mdennett99 (May 28, 2013)

kevinboyer said:


> How long did you have to wait for it? I've been on the waiting list for at the minimum of 4 weeks. But I won't waver. It's definitely worth the wait.


7 weeks from being added to the list to delivery for a 30.9 x 150mm stroke.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mdennett99 said:


> 7 weeks from being added to the list to delivery for a 30.9 x 150mm stroke.


Thanks...so I might be getting closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

This has got to be my most frugal buy yet-- Thank you Pricepoint!


KMC X10L $22 
11/36 XT cassette $38 
212557 Small Block 8 DTC/UST 26x2.10" 592±30 $18 
212148 Nevgal Pro SCT Stick-E 2.35" 751±38 $24


----------



## Sab666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tidobandito said:


> Dude that rig looks INTENSE haha sick bike man


It does live up to it's name


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

My latest purchase was to get everything needed to finish my Jekyll build. With a college budget, this was a long time coming


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Parts coming in for my sons bike! ! Waiting on the custo wheelset!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Chippertheripper said:


> This chunk of metal:


Ah yes. Another new Surly owner! Love 'dem bikes!!! (Just got my Krampus this past weekend!!)

Love all of that snow too...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

You can have the snow. I'm ready to ride in shorts and a jersey again.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

My newest purchase was the Elixr7 brakes for my Amorok. Tuirning into a pretty sweet ride for the cash that I have in it. $40 for the set. Changed the handling characteristics of the bike from the techtro mech brakes a lot. Did an upgrade to 1x10 11-36 with 30t chain ring. Does great. Next will be a set of fat wheels that will run tubeless without being a Large PITA.For now will be running stock wheels w/tubes. I also did the rim strips w/reflective tape. Came out Good.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Been out of action for a couple of weeks, and may be for a little while longer, but took the opportunity to finally get some TLR tires for a tubeless setup. Felt like Nobby Nics were a little overkill for my trails, so am trying Bontrager's Team Issue XR3. Haven't added sealant, yet, but they were easy to mount, and aired up with a floor pump:thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

New front for my son's bike.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*MTB tool box*


bike tool box

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Just did a little upgrade in pack, multitool and CO2 adapter. I had an old Camelback that I didnt particularly like the fit of. My old CO2 adapter was a walmart one that still functions perfectly for the last few years, but I wanted something lighter/sleeker. And my other multitool was a crankbros one, but I decided I wanted more tools.

New Gear:
-Osprey Raptor 14 (Love Osprey geay, High Quality stuff. And it matches my Osprey Aether 60L pack)
-Lezyne Control Drive CO2 Inflator
-Toppeak ALiEN II Multitool


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Duplicate Post


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

riding4life said:


> Just did a little upgrade in pack, multitool and CO2 adapter. I had an old Camelback that I didnt particularly like the fit of. My old CO2 adapter was a walmart one that still functions perfectly for the last few years, but I wanted something lighter/sleeker. And my other multitool was a crankbros one, but I decided I wanted more tools.
> 
> New Gear:
> -Osprey Raptor 14 (Love Osprey geay, High Quality stuff. And it matches my Osprey Aether 60L pack)
> ...


I love my Raptor! Great purchase...one of the best bike purchases I have made next to the Krampus that it rides on


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a Raptor 10 and love it. It's the first pack that I have owned that is so comfy, I don't even think about it on my rides.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I love my Raptor! Great purchase...one of the best bike purchases I have made next to the Krampus that it rides on





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have a Raptor 10 and love it. It's the first pack that I have owned that is so comfy, I don't even think about it on my rides.


Yeah Bro, I am a believer in the Osprey brand, I bought an Osprey Aether 60 Liter for backpacking a few years ago and on my first trip with the new pack, I did 3 days in very hot southern Utah with approx 10 miles per day of hiking and it felt amazing and I had no hotspots or rubbing anywhere. Since then I have put countless hiking miles on that pack and still no issues.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres Todays Purchase, I figured I'd save my back a bit and purchase a stand. My son was actually more excited than I was when he saw it was adjustable; He can now change his tires and tubes without sitting on the floor.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

riding4life said:


> View attachment 1062531


What's that on the top tube?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> What's that on the top tube?


I think it's the battery for his motor.

Hahhahaha


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> What's that on the top tube?


Lunch box of course


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

this will be my first ground up build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got me a Garmin Edge Touring Plus.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> What's that on the top tube?


It's a case for my iphone and wallet. I just bought it, haven't used it yet. So don't know how it will hold up on a ride.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Returned the 661 Filter (damn that shoe is bulky and heeeeavy)

Got these instead..super happy

Specialized 2FO Flats






https://www.bikesheduk.com/image/data/Specialized/2015/Specialized-2fo-shoes-Blue-black1.jpg


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

blacksheep5150 said:


> View attachment 1062589
> this will be my first ground up build
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That colorway is so good.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Got spoiled on my birthday! Better half and her mom all the goodies including her creative drawing of a handle bar bag since it didn't show up, there was a drawing of the bottle too but I have that now. Plus she listened and got me the 11-40 cassette I've been raving about :thumbsup: my 4 riding buddies pitched in and got me the reverb. Awesome birthday!


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

taprackbang said:


> Returned the 661 Filter (damn that shoe is bulky and heeeeavy)
> 
> Got these instead..super happy
> 
> ...


I rock the 2FO flats as well. They are very comfortable, grippy and work well with my raceface aeffect flat pedals.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres todays purchase.......Bell Super 2r Helmet in matte black. Saw one on the trail last weekend and had to get one.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

riding4life said:


> Heres todays purchase.......Bell Super 2r Helmet in matte black. Saw one on the trail last weekend and had to get one.
> 
> View attachment 1062677
> View attachment 1062678
> View attachment 1062679


Where can I try one of these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> Where can I try one of these?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


In Sydney,
Summit Cycles in Hillsdale
The Bike Shed Mortdale

Both have excellent service


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

GarthMci said:


> In Sydney,
> Summit Cycles in Hillsdale
> The Bike Shed Mortdale
> 
> Both have excellent service


Any bike shop that sells Bell gear will have it. My local Specialized/Canondale dealer has them. It's 6AM here and I'm heading out now to pop it's cherry.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> Returned the 661 Filter (damn that shoe is bulky and heeeeavy)
> 
> Got these instead..super happy
> 
> ...


You will love this shoe!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SK1973 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Marlin 7*

My intro to the world of 29ers!


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Terranaut said:


> You will love this shoe!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


+1, I only use clip in as a reference but my 2 FO are amazing! I just got back from a ride and literally just finished cleaning, adjusting and lubing the bike in my 2FO's and they're so comfortable, I didn't even think to take them off and put the flip flops on.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Got some new shoes -








My Impact's were getting a bit tatty, liked them, but they always were a bit on the heavy side, so decided to try the Freerider canvas ones instead.

Also got a Debonair can for my Monarch -









Came with some stickers, which was a surprise, as they weren't supposed too.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

MTB Marco said:


> Got spoiled on my birthday! Better half and her mom all the goodies including her creative drawing of a handle bar bag since it didn't show up, there was a drawing of the bottle too but I have that now. Plus she listened and got me the 11-40 cassette I've been raving about :thumbsup: my 4 riding buddies pitched in and got me the reverb. Awesome birthday!
> View attachment 1062660


You may just have the most amazing buddies, wife and mother in law ever!


----------



## Bill Schildgen (Jan 31, 2015)

Ashima 180mm brake rotor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

lem2 said:


> Got my son a Giant XTC Jr 24" this will be a project in the making, still more stuff to do to it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Custom 24" wheels are done!! Yahoo!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Bill Schildgen said:


> Ashima 180mm brake rotor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a sweet looking rotor!!


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

eicca said:


> My latest purchase was to get everything needed to finish my Jekyll build. With a college budget, this was a long time coming
> View attachment 1062108


Did you build it yet? PICS!!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Shimano Bike Shoe*

Shoe 

My new Shimano Bike Shoe

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

After a long wait the new helmet came in... LBS was cool and even through it was a Bell issue, took 20% off.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

lb2 said:


> After a long wait the new helmet came in... LBS was cool and even through it was a Bell issue, took 20% off.


Dude, that's Effing sweet!!!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally ditched the Avid Elixers for some XTR's ,,whata difference:thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

ESI Chunky grips and new air shaft to convert my Reba to 120mm travel. Cushier rides ahead


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

lb2 said:


> After a long wait the new helmet came in... LBS was cool and even through it was a Bell issue, took 20% off.


Nice, My LBS got a shipment of what looked to be about 75 of those, I was gonna get the White Storm Trooper one, but decided to match my bike and get the matte black one. I am still debating on getting a second one, just cause I'm a Star Wars Fan!


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

My rear brake was so mushy, I could pull it all the way to the handle bar. So I purchased a bleed kit and mineral Oil. It's night and day difference. And My boy used our new bike stand today for the first time to change his tire. No more sitting on the floor for him.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Picked up a new Gemini Titan to replace my Duo's. Then figured I may well run all of them.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

KiwiJohn said:


> Picked up a new Gemini Titan to replace my Duo's. Then figured I may well run all of them.


Haha, that's unreal. Must be a nice warm stream of air sitting behind those as you pedal along!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Just got home. New lid was here.

Thanks Amazon.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*SLX crankset*

SLX Crankset


----------



## Kamao (Mar 31, 2013)

Really stoked about this one! Might remove the decals on the Monarch shock, or replace them with new stealth decals. Going for a full XT 1x10 build except for SLX cranks.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Got a set of these for a nice price to replace my dead 520s:









The bearings feel too tight, but it looks like they aren't adjustable, does anyone know what's actually inside these things? They were really cheap so I don't care if they die early, but I'd like to get the most out of them.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was trying to kill my stock tires but they sucked. Kept washing out in corners and kept spinning out on climbs unless I was way back over the rear tire. Old on the left new on the right. Nobby Nic on the rear Hans Dampf on the front.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one of my favorite MTB products of all time, the endura humvee 3/4 pant. if only somebody had a large in the indigo color!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

flyfisher117 said:


> I was trying to kill my stock tires but they sucked. Kept washing out in corners and kept spinning out on climbs unless I was way back over the rear tire. Old on the left new on the right. Nobby Nic on the rear Hans Dampf on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna guess.

You ride a Giant Talon right?

Those look like the tires it comes with, re-branded Kendas. It's funny because a few weeks ago I was looking for a real cheap set of tires to train in pavement around my neighboorhood before a race that was coming up, and I didn't want to wear out my Nevegal Xs that came stock on my bike.

Turns out, that someone sold me a set of used Giants, like those on the picture. They were like 60% worn, but they rolled so fast compared to my nevegals and still felt confident enough on the course that I ended up using them on race day. They felt tricky when braking and lost traction much earlier but they just rolled so much faster.

Turns out that on race day, there was a spot on a tricky descent that got really loose and dusty from so many riders practicing before the race, and I washed out the exact same way in each one of the four laps xD.
That wouldn't have happened with the Nevegals, but still, the improved rolling resistance was worth it.

So long story short, I liked the tires for that specific course, because they were so cheap and performed ok for my level. On hardpack they grip really well at XC speeds.
Turns out that I saw another set for sale yesterday, but this time new, and I felt really tempted to buy it.

And now I see yours too


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Deartist7 said:


> I'm gonna guess.
> 
> You ride a Giant Talon right?
> 
> ...


Haha yup that's exactly what they are. They did fine on hard pack but as soon as the trail got loose or off camber it got slippery. 
I guess not terrible but I'm still enough of a noob that it was not great for building confidence.

It will be interesting to see how the Schwalbes roll on campus.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Met - parachute*

After a OTB broke my lid had to buy some new protection equip.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Goodies to update my 1x10 on the RIP 9

These Wolf Tooth products are top knotch!


















Shifting is perfect with the Goat Link.


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Decided to splurge and get my self a new bag. Went into the store to check it out and it was 25% off! Had to get it! Also picked up some new socks and some syringes for doing brake bleeds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

pvflyer said:


> After a OTB broke my lid had to buy some new protection equip.


Nice lid, You'll be easy to spot!

Also handy if you break down driving home from the ride, you can put you helmet on the road behind the car in place of a witches hat


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Kbarrette said:


> Decided to splurge and get my self a new bag. Went into the store to check it out and it was 25% off! Had to get it! Also picked up some new socks and some syringes for doing brake bleeds.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love my Raptor. I have the red one. It can work as a good little day pack as well!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Painted my wife's bike to make it more girly... Bright yellow decals and matching fork stickers coming.



















The mtb stable.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Love my Raptor. I have the red one. It can work as a good little day pack as well!


Yep, worn mine as a day pack, all loaded up, for 12 hours yesterday. Didn't even feel it!


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Kbarrette said:


> Decided to splurge and get my self a new bag. Went into the store to check it out and it was 25% off! Had to get it! Also picked up some new socks and some syringes for doing brake bleeds.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

...Mark... said:


> Just got home. New lid was here.
> 
> Thanks Amazon.


What model?


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> What model?


Bell stoker

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

riding4life said:


> View attachment 1064542


Knee burger!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1064323


Stem info?


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

Love osprey, I have an aether 85 and love the thing!

My latest- used for 200 bucks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just arrived! For my sons build!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

New tires, Maxxis Minion DHF Wide Trail 2.5 front, Minion SS 2.3 rear. What a great combo for So. Cal. dry.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

After close to fifteen years of use on the CamelBak I have finally bought a replacement. I know they say they don't make them like they used to, but I hope to get fifteen years out of the Osprey too


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I recently had a horrible idea to build a bike and decided to try a rigid 29er. I have all the spare wheels and components to slap onto one. If I hate it I'll put a Reba fork on it since I have been wanting another hard tail anyways. Order placed.............


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

*Chromag Lynx DT saddle*


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Got a black RF narrow wide 32T chainring today. No need for pics. You've seen em. Great part though. Very happy with its performance.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

gallorody said:


> After close to fifteen years of use on the CamelBak I have finally bought a replacement. I know they say they don't make them like they used to, but I hope to get fifteen years out of the Osprey too
> 
> View attachment 1064790
> View attachment 1064791


Is the bladder 15 years old also? (not sarcasm, just wondering..)


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

No @taprackbang, I actually replaced it a few times. Now that I think abut it the original bladder started coming loose at the bottom of the bladder so that one had to go. That was the only problem the bladders ever gave me. i bought a few others, but they actually lasted a long time and I use them on my backpacking, hiking, camping packs. CamelBak makes a quality product.:thumbsup:


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Got this in. Now just waiting on parts. Gonna try 27.5+

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

New shoes. 2.4 front and 2.2 rear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Stumpy 6Fattie


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

gallorody said:


> No @taprackbang, I actually replaced it a few times. Now that I think abut it the original bladder started coming loose at the bottom of the bladder so that one had to go. That was the only problem the bladders ever gave me. i bought a few others, but they actually lasted a long time and I use them on my backpacking, hiking, camping packs. CamelBak makes a quality product.:thumbsup:


i've been using my mule for a very long time. it has been to burning man with me at least three times and on who knows how many rides. i even partially melted the strap and back padding in a dryer at the laundromat but it's still going strong. all straps and zippers are fully functional.

and yes, i have replaced bladders.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nstreit408 said:


> Stumpy 6Fattie
> 
> View attachment 1065032


That looks more like a + size.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

johnj2803 said:


> New shoes. 2.4 front and 2.2 rear
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


you'll like the X king as a front tire but i've never used one in the rear.


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That looks more like a + size.


Most definitely a 6fattie


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

So....this got delivered the other day. Modified right out of the box...pic after the initial shakedown ride. I haven't built a bike from a box since...well, for a long time! For $800, pretty nice little 29er.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Here is a picture of my new Bronson C V2 and my new Osprey


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Just got this installed, haven't ridden it yet! I upgraded my crank while switching to 1x, dropped 507 grams 

Race Face Turbine w/ direct mount 30t ring. Also went with the sunrace 11-42 cog and goat link not pictured.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That looks more like a + size.


Just couldn't let someone enjoy their new Specialized?

Sweet bike!! I hear these are an awesome ride. I am waiting for my LBS to get the Demo in so I can try it. Enjoy!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Stumpy 6Fattie
> 
> View attachment 1065032


Best bike Ive ever ridden ( I may be slightly impartial)......... Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Purple pedals?*

Purple pedals, yay or nay?

The misses doesn't think it goes with the bike but my riding buddies do.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Do your riding buddies happen to be color blind?

jk  whatever trips _your_ trigger!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Purple pedals, yay or nay?
> 
> The misses doesn't think it goes with the bike but my riding buddies do.


I like the pedals there! And they prevent you from being a Power Ranger!


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

gallorody said:


> View attachment 1065064
> Here is a picture of my new Bronson C V2 and my new Osprey


Really well done picture! Mind sharing the details?


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Do your riding buddies happen to be color blind?
> 
> jk  whatever trips _your_ trigger!


Slightly  next they are going to recommend bright green grips..

I have thought about getting red, I think it would match a little better.



crazyoldfool said:


> I like the pedals there! And they prevent you from being a Power Ranger!


But power rangers are sweet...


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Nstreit408 said:


> Purple pedals, yay or nay?
> 
> The misses doesn't think it goes with the bike but my riding buddies do.


I'd say either red or black, even blue would work better than purple imo if it was the same shade as the fork controls, then again I've got grey pedals that don't match anything on my bike...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nstreit408 said:


> Most definitely a 6fattie


There is no such thing as a 6fattie wheel. It's a 650b PLUS size tire.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Slightly  next they are going to recommend bright green grips..
> 
> I have thought about getting red, I think it would match a little better.
> 
> But power rangers are sweet...


Power Rangers can be too matchy...LOL! I cant say much though!


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> There is no such thing as a 6fattie wheel. It's a 650b PLUS size tire.


Apples to oranges


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

crazyoldfool said:


> Power Rangers can be too matchy...LOL! I cant say much though!


You are the real power ranger here.

Going to copy your idea and put a pump instead of water bottle, i like it.


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Apples to oranges


Actually the wheel (rim) is a Roval Fattie 650B..... so , without the 6........

ok.....back to work!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> You are the real power ranger here.
> 
> Going to copy your idea and put a pump instead of water bottle, i like it.


Yeah.... Guilty!! And it happened so fast....without my realizing it! I actually got the 510's that color to be less Power Rangerish on purpose but turns out they match the damn caps on the fork perfectly! Oh well...... Ill just save up and get another bike thats a different color!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Terranaut said:


> Just couldn't let someone enjoy their new Specialized?


Oh, do you mean as if I said Specialized as a company sucks donkey ass? Because, I didn't say that back up there in post # 8011.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, do you mean as if I said Specialized as a company sucks donkey ass? Because, I didn't say that back up there in post # 8011.


Doesn't matter if it's one of their bikes, the company or whatever, you always have a negative comment. This guy just spent a good buck on it and they are reviewed as great bikes. No need to be negative maybe just this one time. Let it go man. It's a sweet ride no matter what name is on it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Terranaut said:


> Doesn't matter if it's one of their bikes, the company or whatever, you always have a negative comment. This guy just spent a good buck on it and they are reviewed as great bikes. No need to be negative maybe just this one time. Let it go man. It's a sweet ride no matter what name is on it.


I wasn't negative in that post. I simply said it looks like a + bike. It's called a fattie, so that kinda confuses me.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I wasn't negative in that post. I simply said it looks like a + bike. It's called a fattie, so that kinda confuses me.


And you were right, I had to look it up. Has 3.0" tires =27.5+


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

new Carbon bar, 40mm rise and 750 wide. Now that is leverage!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mestapho said:


> And you were right, I had to look it up. Has 3.0" tires =27.5+


Thank you! At least someone has some common sense around here!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Add to that: comprehension skills.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, do you mean as if I said Specialized as a company sucks donkey ass? Because, I didn't say that back up there in post # 8011.


Well you aren't wrong there. Specialized is a pretty bad company. I'm surprised they haven't sued the Enduro World Series for using the word Enduro.

I mean they sued a bike shop because they used the name "Rubaix". Are they going to sue the French city next?

And what about SAAB for using the word "Turbo" on their 30 year old cars. Even though SAAB is out of business I am sure they'll try it.

Not to mention their bikes are overpriced


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

This. To try to set my shock to my riding style.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Just messed with some settings on the Instagram app. Nothing fancy. Pic was taken at the Wagon Wheel Crossing in Pinasquito Canyon in San Diego, CA
Bronson V2 C S. 
Osprey SYNCRO 10


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

]Not an action shot, but a picture in better surroundings.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Not an action shot, but a picture in better surroundings.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like toy bike in pic. So, tell us, is the bike itself your latest purchase???


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Looks like toy bike in pic. So, tell us, is the bike itself your latest purchase???


What, you can't ****ing read?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What, you can't ****ing read?


He wasn't clear on any purchase. What's with the pissed off attitude mr. tough guy behind the screen??? I simply asked a question.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

socalMX said:


> He wasn't clear on any purchase. What's with the pissed off attitude mr. tough guy behind the screen??? I simply asked a question.


What exactly did he purchase? 
Reasonable question to me..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gallorody said:


> View attachment 1065064
> Here is a picture of my new Bronson C V2 and my new Osprey





socalMX said:


> He wasn't clear on any purchase. What's with the pissed off attitude mr. tough guy behind the screen??? I simply asked a question.


It looks pretty clear up there Cracker Jack. And, I ain't got no problem PMing you my address if you gotta problem with me here, "behind the screen".


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks pretty clear up there Cracker Jack. And, I ain't got no problem PMing you my address if you gotta problem with me here, "behind the screen".


Why are you so angry? Why the cursing & name calling? Why are you trying to be the internet police? You clearly have issues! Don't blame the world if you have a shitty life! I for one am a happy camper and am 100% done with you!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Why are you so angry? Why the cursing & name calling? Why are you trying to be the internet police? You clearly have issues! Don't blame the world if you have a shitty life! I for one am a happy camper and am 100% done with you!


Jesus, don't you know my sense or no sense of humor by now? Please, don't go! Haha.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Jesus, don't you know my sense or no sense of humor by now? Please, don't go! Haha.


Lol, man. You ran him right off, hehe!

Nice new purchase, btw, Gallorody! (I think the bike was the purchase, right?)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Not going anywhere, I still enjoy the thread, simply will not pay attention to people who insult others. Nobody knows what I have been through & how far I have come so I suggest people keep it respectful & stick to focusing on the sport we all love.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Another good thread gone to MTBR ****.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha, you should visit Pinkbike!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Not going anywhere, I still enjoy the thread, simply will not pay attention to people who insult others. Nobody knows what I have been through & how far I have come so I suggest people keep it respectful & stick to focusing on the sport we all love.


Hey, I sincerely didn't know you've been through ****. I'll buy you a beer and maybe you can tell me about it. No shitty beer though, only the good stuff.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Currently enjoying Red Trolley & 805! Just made a visit to Ballast Point San Diego, love me some IPA too. Cheers!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Currently enjoying Red Trolley & 805! Just made a visit to Ballast Point San Diego, love me some IPA too. Cheers!


Oh, nice! Going to pop open a big bottle of Sam Adams Thirteenth Hour.

Here's my latest purchase.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

You guys are hilarious! 
I bought the Bronson three weeks ago. Bought the Osprey this week.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

New trail lid for me. Replacement for my beaten up bontrager solstice that I have been using for the last three years.

MET Terra. The other one is the bonti.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Just got these in today more parts/tools due over the next week. The locks part of a 2 p system that ones for quick lockups in "safe" areas I live in worcester mass not a small town there's a krypto u lock inbound next week for whenever im going to just be riding around town cant fit it with my 2 water bottles if im going off road but the chain fits in my bag.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bahamut2119 said:


> Just got these in today more parts/tools due over the next week. The locks part of a 2 p system that ones for quick lockups in "safe" areas I live in worcester mass not a small town there's a krypto u lock inbound next week for whenever im going to just be riding around town cant fit it with my 2 water bottles if im going off road but the chain fits in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 1065584
> View attachment 1065585
> ...


Awesome! I got that bike repair stand a few weeks ago, so far I love it and the tools, I have the same tools lol They are good tools and they will get the job done, little advise is that chain whip is crap, mine broke while removing the cassette so I got a bikehand chain whip and it works great. Hopefully yours is okay and it won't break while removing the cassette.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

XT Cassette









Front and rear









Two, 180mm, Icetech


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

TheMTbiker89 said:


> Awesome! I got that bike repair stand a few weeks ago, so far I love it and the tools, I have the same tools lol They are good tools and they will get the job done, little advise is that chain whip is crap, mine broke while removing the cassette so I got a bikehand chain whip and it works great. Hopefully yours is okay and it won't break while removing the cassette.


Forget a chain whip, you need this:
http://pedros.com/products/tools/cassette-and-chain/vise-whip/


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TRaGiK said:


> XT Cassette
> 
> Front and rear
> 
> Two, 180mm, Icetech


Stock pictures don't count. Any fool can do that!


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

TheMTbiker89 said:


> Awesome! I got that bike repair stand a few weeks ago, so far I love it and the tools, I have the same tools lol They are good tools and they will get the job done, little advise is that chain whip is crap, mine broke while removing the cassette so I got a bikehand chain whip and it works great. Hopefully yours is okay and it won't break while removing the cassette.


I already had a few of those tools as park tools bought separately over the past 20 years including a chain whip i needed the petal wrenches bb wrench and stupid shimano hollowtech cap tool mostly a few others were just bonuses since i lost my spoke wrench and have a truing stand showing up monday. That stand is great under 80 bucks fits under my bed and holds my beast up even with all my extras on it i woulda loved to buy a park but I didn't have that much most of my money went to buying effectively a whole new drivetrain got a warped crank, a skip when i'm running my smallest cog, a old ass xt rear derailleur that doesn't always work right todays ride i dropped my chain 3 times in a 20 min off road trial.



Chippertheripper said:


> Forget a chain whip, you need this:
> Vise Whip - Tools - Pedro's NA


Ohh I like that think that will become part of my next order


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Stock pictures don't count. Any fool can do that!


Fair enough. Didn't have time to take actual pics of it all. Too busy installing parts, then riding.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Which bike stand is that? I'm in the market...








Stem is two weeks old, but the bars came in the mail today!


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

TRaGiK said:


> Fair enough. Didn't have time to take actual pics of it all. Too busy installing parts, then riding.


I hear that I intended to get some pics of my first shipment of part and tools before i went to work well that never happened i'm like a little kid at christmas when a package comes it i have to play with it now.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

^ the same for me, that's why my new handlebar was installed before before pictures were taken...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Davidfs said:


> Which bike stand is that? I'm in the market...


Its http://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mech...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01 90 bucks on amazon right now


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

What bike stand is that? I'm looking for one. How much was it?


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

There is a pic higher up the page, and I had asked for details, thanks bahamut!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up a Praxis Works 11-40 10spd cassette for my Norco Sight. I converted to 1x but got my Tracer soon after and never got around to changing the cassette. I'm probably going to sell the Norco so I'll wait and find a buyer before installing it. *sigh*


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*new frame and wheelset*

i've had a chubby for more than 4 hours, need to call the helpline...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That would be the last place I would call.  Nice Ride ^^


----------



## deank6 (Dec 24, 2015)

The color looks awesome too


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I forgot to remove a 'Thule 970-3AP Tow Bar Adapter' for a Thule 970 Hang-on Three Bike Carrier, before I sold my vehicle. Thule haven't made the adapter for about three years. After much ringing around of the Thule distributors in Oz, and I couldn't find one on the web, again after much searching, my last resort was ... my latest bike related purchase. A $4.50 polyethylene cutting board, which I trimmed to make a 970-3AP tow bar adapter. All is well with the world again, in my neck of the bush.










Warren.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what that does, but it turned out good!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm not sure what that does, but it turned out good!


Basically, a rack retainer.

Will have pics after delivery--


3x CREE XM-L T6, single mirror $28
Hope light mount $21
KMC X10L $27

I <3 sales!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

New tool kit and new bag. I was having difficulty trying to figure out what tools I had on my mountain bike that I would not need on my road bike. I was 20 miles from my house on my road bike once and I realized that all of my tools were on my other bike. Seemed like time. Seemed a bit pricey, but that is biking.

They had a carbon Stumpjumper leaning between me and the counter, so of course I had to pick it up(lift it, I do not mean bought it). I was absolutely stunned how light it was. It is lighter than my road bike. Somehow $3700 does not sound that bad for a bike that weights 23 lbs.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Bought some new Fox Ranger shorts and Shimano Brake pads. When 
i got home I realized I picked up the wrong pads. Heading back tomorrow to exchange the pads. My next purchase will most likely be XT or XTR brake set, Then my current brakes will go to my first build.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm not sure what that does, but it turned out good!


Shawn, G'day Mate.

The old Thule three bike carriers came with the tow bar adapter as part of the kit. It was made from aluminium and it is designed to keep the carrier from rocking and swiveling on the tow bar. I made it from high-density polyethylene as a stop-gap until I could locate 15mm aluminium plate to make it from ... but it is showing no signs of wear and tear after several trips, so far.

The original Thule tow bar adapters were made from 15mm aluminium plate.










Warren.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wild Wassa said:


> Shawn, G'day Mate.
> 
> The old Thule three bike carriers came with the tow bar adapter as part of the kit. It was made from aluminium and it is designed to keep the carrier from rocking and swiveling on the tow bar. I made it from high-density polyethylene as a stop-gap until I could locate 15mm aluminium plate to make it from ... but it is showing no signs of wear and tear after several trips, so far.
> 
> ...


Right on, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*MTB Tree*

THis kept the Fattie from getting evicted from what was quickly becoming Superfund sight!! This was $25 on Amazon El Cheapo coat rack. Helps the gear air out nicely too. I have a small fan I am going to set under it for more circulation. Happy wife......Happy Life!!!


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

is that a 35? I don't see that on their website. Or did you put the red and black sticker on yourself?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Ragley bolt on cableguides


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Renthal apex*

50mm RENTHAL APEX stem having a hard time setting up my new bike.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats a Great Idea, It would be nice to have one designated area for all my gear. I think I'll copy this idea.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Obviously, I don't have them yet. 
But they'll go on my other fresh purchase:


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

*New XTR'S*



riding4life said:


> Bought some new Fox Ranger shorts and Shimano Brake pads. When
> i got home I realized I picked up the wrong pads. Heading back tomorrow to exchange the pads. My next purchase will most likely be XT or XTR brake set, Then my current brakes will go to my first build.
> 
> View attachment 1065921


Well I bought the wrong brake pads on sunday, So naturally I was to return them today for the right ones. But somehow I convinced myself to buy the entire new brake set. I walked out with the new XTR 9020 brakeset (lever/cable/caliper). I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to this stuff!!! My original plan was to buy new brakesets in about 2 months, but I failed.







.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

riding4life said:


> Well I bought the wrong brake pads on sunday, So naturally I was to return them today for the right ones. But somehow I convinced myself to buy the entire new brake set. I walked out with the new XTR 9020 brakeset (lever/cable/caliper). * I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to this stuff!!!* My original plan was to buy new brakesets in about 2 months, but I failed.
> 
> View attachment 1066187
> .


yeah...went in to LBS to look at helmets and lights....

left with a Surly Krampus...

now lack of money is the big aid to self control...

but am looking to build a BMX bike so....


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Snagged these on clearance at the lbs yesterday along with some tubes for the road bike. Humvee Lites.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah...went in to LBS to look at helmets and lights....
> 
> left with a Surly Krampus


That is too funny. When I lifted the 23lb stumpjumper I said to the LBS owner-"I need to get out of here."


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Order a week ago but got these in over the past 2 days and more stuff coming this week was supposed to get my crank today but looks like something happened to slow it down scheduled for thursday now booo. The pic of my rear brakes are addition of extreme condition pads got em for a steal just had to wait a few extra days to get both sets in + my new brake cables im also swapping my shift cables to the same jagwire kit in a few days when that part comes in.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Avid FR-5 Brake Lever. Tinkering around with a 1x7 setup.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Maxxis High Roller 26 x 2.7 for up front. Went to the bike store to get a tube and the tech I talked to must have been new or something, because when I told him the size I was looking for, he looked at me like I was stupid! :crazy:

Anyway, I put it on the bike, and I almost think it would benifit from a wider rim. Regardless, I can't wait to try it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Taking a flier on these flats I found on Amazon. They've only been on for a couple of rides, but so far I like'em.


----------



## dfellb (Apr 29, 2016)

Full MERCAAA


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

dfellb said:


> Full MERCAAA


Sweet paint job!


----------



## dfellb (Apr 29, 2016)

GarthMci said:


> Sweet paint job!


Thanks man!


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

dfellb said:


> Full MERCAAA


That must of costed you a kings ransom . Isn't that cams zinks custom yt model. I know they where auctioning one off for charity recently.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfellb (Apr 29, 2016)

syrous44 said:


> That must of costed you a kings ransom . Isn't that cams zinks custom yt model. I know they where auctioning one off for charity recently.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Haha yeah that's the one! Won the auction!


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

dfellb said:


> Full MERCAAA


I hope you already have the matching helmet, cape, and jumpsuit for full on brapping goodness.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

peter.thedrake said:


> I hope you already have the matching helmet, cape, and jumpsuit for full on brapping goodness.


Oh ****, that's what my stuff looks like, just great!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Parts for my Santa Cruz rebuild*

Rock Shox Forks
Nuke Proof Handlebars 
Easton EA70 Front Wheel.

My rebuild is coming along good.
Waiting for more parts on order like, longer hydraulic brake front hose.


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

& seat & bars & stem & grips









Sent from my iPad Air using The app


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

(my new road helmet)

no pic but got a 661 Recon for MTB duties, Giro Republic LX Reflective for road and Alpineduro for winter.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Blackspire 30 tooth Narrow/Wide chainring. Made in Canada! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

dfellb said:


> full mercaaa


damn !! props given.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just bought my new (and first) MTB today! It's a TREK Marlin 5.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Both were bought about 6 months ago - waiting to go on my upcoming build (once the frame arrives).


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Timbuk2 seat pack. Has just enough room for my multitool, mini leatherman-type tool, tire levers, tube and the battery pack for my bar light. We'll see how long it lasts;; I'm hard on seat bags apparently!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Last purchases I've made the past couple weeks....

New mountain bike...









New gravel grinder...









New shoes...


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

New fork.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Going on my 2016 Stumpy 29er


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

New group of parts and tool because i'm getting packages in almost every day atm I decided to just collect em all and post once a week. These parts/tools are for 2 bikes altho I dont own the 2nd yet I will though probably go get it tuesday/wednesday. List includes XT dyna sys front derailleur, WTB pure race saddle, Race face ride 710mm 1" riser bar, Stan's tubeless kit, Orange sealant (i hear it works better then stans), New headset spacers, Raceface bash guard, spare pads for my bb7's, Jagwire brake kit again, New star nut, Park star nut tool, Sunlite rotor truing tool, and a rockshox suspension pump. Just gotta get my new wheels/fork for my 26er and she gets a tubeless setup + disks new bike gets pretty much everything else and more it will get a drivetrain upgrade to a xt dyna sys setup and my old will get another new drivetrain going from 3x9 to 3x100 with some of the parts from the new bike.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Going on my 2016 Stumpy 29er
> 
> View attachment 1068805


Report back on this I have the same bike and have been thinking of doing this also.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Report back on this I have the same bike and have been thinking of doing this also.


Will do. It popped up on a Facebook swap meet page for 150$. Too good to pass up!!!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> It popped up on a Facebook swap meet page for 150$. Too good to pass up!!!


Damn it man!! I saw that to and was to late!! Good job snatching it up like that.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A big-ass chain and lock for the car. Motorcycle chain for extra length to go around the rack.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Report back on this I have the same bike and have been thinking of doing this also.


Id like to know as well

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

should be here by wed or thur cant wait.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

picking this up this weekend cant wait

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

DiRt DeViL said:


> View attachment 1069144
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> 
> View attachment 1069146


What model shoes? I like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey guys, stock pictures don't count. Real, or it didn't happen! Any dumb ass can post stock pictures. Who wants to see that?


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Go be a troll somewhere else, alot of us ordered stuff and waiting on it to show up!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

losiracer10 said:


> Go be a troll somewhere else, alot of us ordered stuff and waiting on it to show up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure we can wait till you get it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm pretty sure we can wait till you get it.


I have to agree with MCS, real pics or you are a LIAR!!!!!!

seriously though, real pics, we know you are all excited about your purchases, but l can go to any website and look at "shop pics"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jeez, ruin a guys joy of a new purchase much.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Ridley X trail gravel bike. Super fun ride!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

LaloKera said:


> What model shoes? I like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Bontrager Rhythm

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres a real pic....Shimano XTR 9020 Rear brake
Shimano XT 8000 Rear Derailer
Chain Whip
BB adapter









Installed the new XTR's. these XTR's are noticably better. I'm gonna have to get used to all this stopping power. Ive got another goodie box coming tomorrow, So the X7 front and rear shifter and front and rear derailer will be removed and replaced with XT 1 x 11 rear shifter and derailer.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I picked up some goodies today; Pedals, and a Cycle Computer!

The plastic just wasn't cuttin' it; not enough grip. These metal Pedals are noticeably better!










I know there's more expensive models that do more, but I think the Bontrager GoTime is a decent enough choice for now. I'm not likely to be able to afford a really nice, expensive model that does a lot more in the nearby future, but wanted something more accurate for distance than Runkeeper on my Smartphone.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Socks for a cause! 2 pair. Extremely comfortable!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey guys, stock pictures don't count. Real, or it didn't happen! Any dumb ass can post stock pictures. Who wants to see that?


Don't take pics of the shoes but here's the adapter cup and fork installed.










Happy now?


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

helmet showed up today yay!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

New fork and angleset showed up today. Still waiting on the new shock. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

dfrink said:


> View attachment 1069371
> 
> 
> Ridley X trail gravel bike. Super fun ride!
> ...


Very interested in this bike. What's your take on it? Looks to have a more road geo than cross but can fit nice wide tires.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got a coupe hundred miles on it so far. I'm pretty happy with it, for the price I liked it better than the GT Grade or Norco Search (others I considered). I ride mostly mixed terrain. I will say that when I'm on the really bumpy stuff I wish I would have sprung for the carbon frame. But hey, I've got a trail bike for the bumpy stuff!



heybrady said:


> Very interested in this bike. What's your take on it? Looks to have a more road geo than cross but can fit nice wide tires.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Easton AR 27's 27.5" - These are going to look trick when they get on the bike!









X-Fusion shock for the same bike build.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

*The title of this thread DID say bike related....*

The title of this thread DID say bike related....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope Grip Doctors, since I'm already tearing up my ESI bar ends, new pair of Saint pedals(actually going on the hybrid while Xpedo Spry stays on the mtb for the moment), and a TLR Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin.
Have to say CRC and their DHL shipping is freaking awesome. I ordered this stuff Monday!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First box of 2 - CRC faster than Price Point go figure  Goodies for my first/new road bike which will arrive on Monday. 

Saddle: Selle San Marco Era Dynamic man this thing is LIGHT!! I thought the box only had the grips inside  in fact they might be heavier than the saddle. 

Grips: Ritchey True grip ergo foam

Cheapo bottle cage surprisingly super light as well. Grand Total $52.46 I don't think I did too bad.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Few goodies


Matching rear brake for the front I changed when going 11spd/ispec mount, bottomless tokens and some summer lube.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Box 2 of 2 - A few essentials needed. Saddle bag for the new bike - digital gauge - some bottle rack bolts - 8mm wrench and smaller multi-tool the one I have is awesome but is HEAVY! - 

One more big box on Monday and I'm "pau" as they say in Hawaii. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> First box of 2 - CRC faster than Price Point go figure


Now there's a coincidence. Pricepoint had Ergon GP3s($30!) that I wanted for my hybrid, and I also ordered them on Monday-they're coming tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

blue_biker said:


> Socks for a cause! 2 pair. Extremely comfortable!


Where is the toughest girl in this forum ?? AKA "cyclelicious" these should be hers socks.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Now there's a coincidence. Pricepoint had Ergon GP3s($30!) that I wanted for my hybrid, and I also ordered them on Monday-they're coming tomorrow:thumbsup:


Cool! Yeah PP right now is like going into Burlington coat factory and digging for a good suit LOL - but seems to be working. I had small items so I wasn't too concerned.


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

*aurora wheel*









High-profile carbon wheels 60mm deep 25mm width road bike clincher
www.lxtysports.com


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

Brand new 2 day old 2016 Trek X-Caliber 9. Upgraded the Recon TK Silver solo air to a Reba RL. Upgraded wheels to Stans Arch w/Hope Pro II wrapped in Maxxis Ikon 2.35, tubeless. M520 SPD pedals. Cateye Padrone.

I've got some SLX cranks I want to get installed (although I'm going to have to make a post, I need some help), as well as a Thomson Masterpiece on order.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Claire2016 said:


> High-profile carbon wheels 60mm deep 25mm width road bike clincher


So, we have a SPAMer posting stock pics of a road bike part. Yep, empty nut sack!


----------



## wickedraist (May 9, 2016)

Got this for my Son last week for his birthday


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Giro Montaro MIPS & Blackburn Central Fenders*


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*back to my BMX roots*

Going back to flats.


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

pvflyer said:


> Going back to flats.


Fck yeah flats is where it's at lol . Those are sick !! Link to those ?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Tidobandito said:


> Fck yeah flats is where it's at lol . Those are sick !! Link to those ?


IKR ....enter code vip10 U will get 10% OFF they've some more sick colors.

https://www.universalcycles.com/

Cheers


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Picked up yesterday...first ride today...


----------



## The Gentleman (May 8, 2016)

Nice bike! I just picked up the same one! What kind of pedals did you get ?


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

float x. Bash guard. Chromag components.

Sent from my iPad Air using The app


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New Pike RCT3 Solo Air


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

B888S said:


> New Pike RCT3 Solo Air


DId you go with the 130mm or 140mm?


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> DId you go with the 130mm or 140mm?


Even though stock was 130mm, I went with the 140mm with a 46mm offset. My old Talas had something broken inside and I was only getting 100mm of travel. It was going to cost more than I thought it was worth to fix, so I went with a new Pike. I am going to ride it for the first time today. Can't wait.


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

Zaskar Sport 650B. My kind of blues.


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

New 20" wheel set! Green pedals and green RedMonkey Sports grips!
Changed the rear Deraileur and shifter to Zee, and is not 1x10

I know the bike looks awkward. But he is too scared to ride if he can't touch the ground with his foot when he stops. And he gets better leg extension. Will change it back to the 24" wheels as soon as he feels more confident!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, new bike just arrived! First road bike nothing out of this world, cheap but it will meet my needs to ride more than once/twice a week I can get to the trails. Can't wait to put it together and ride it!! 

I remember I stared with "the Motobecane will last me 2/3 years (lied about 8months - sold) The Cannondale HT will last me for ever! X (lied! less than a year) The SC will be my ONLY bike for years to come (partially true)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Well, new bike just arrived! First road bike nothing out of this world, cheap but it will meet my needs to ride more than once/twice a week I can get to the trails. Can't wait to put it together and ride it!!
> 
> I remember I stared with "the Motobecane will last me 2/3 years (lied about 8months - sold) The Cannondale HT will last me for ever! X (lied! less than a year) The SC will be my ONLY bike for years to come (partially true)


does your mom know??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ She does but there is one positive thing about Alzheimer's  She asked if I purchased new tires for my SC lol


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

lem2 said:


> New 20" wheel set! Green pedals and green RedMonkey Sports grips!
> Changed the rear Deraileur and shifter to Zee, and is not 1x10
> 
> I know the bike looks awkward. But he is too scared to ride if he can't touch the ground with his foot when he stops. And he gets better leg extension. Will change it back to the 24" wheels as soon as he feels more confident!
> ...


you just invented the next craze...MTBMX! It is going to take over the +/fatties thing here in a few months, I can feel it


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*for the missus*

got a Julianna bar and stubby stem and new seatpost to test fit her to my old frame. my 9 yr old is in line for this frame but she'll use it for the next 3 yrs until he's big enough.

fits her, so off to buy some components to get her out there....








excuse the steerer tube in need of some spacers


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The Gentleman said:


> Nice bike! I just picked up the same one! What kind of pedals did you get ?


If you are asking me...I am using Time ATAC carbon pedals on my Renegade. I've had them for a while now and they've been on several bikes. I decided to go with mountain bike pedals and shoes hoping I don't have to...but planning for those times that will require some hike-a-bike. And my new mountain bike shoes are more comfy than my road shoes so I'd rather wear them anyways.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lem2 said:


> New 20" wheel set! Green pedals and green RedMonkey Sports grips!
> Changed the rear Deraileur and shifter to Zee, and is not 1x10
> 
> I know the bike looks awkward. But he is too scared to ride if he can't touch the ground with his foot when he stops. And he gets better leg extension. Will change it back to the 24" wheels as soon as he feels more confident!
> ...


Good luck with the pedal strikes!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

New x9 shifters, these things are awsome!! Just put them on and went for a short ride what a difference.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Good luck with the pedal strikes!


I know.  Thanks for looking out.

We were practicing earlier how to turn which side is up. Coasting and rough areas at 3 and 9 o'clock. Fortunately the trails I take him too has less chances of pedal strikes and will put back the 24" in a few months. It still has about 4" from the ground at the lowest point being 150mm cranks.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ordered last night to replace my leaky Elixir X9's.


----------



## TEvans73 (Aug 1, 2007)

Let me know how the XT M8000 breaks work for you, they came stock on my 6fattie with metallic pads and after a half dozen rides still are loud as hell!!! Even for a few seconds after I release the lever.


----------



## Mgizler (Jul 4, 2012)

Just Picked this up second hand. 
2006 Prophet. I had plans to convert my SuperV 900 to an Uber, but this just kicked those plans to the side.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

New specialized bennies in moto green to compliment my green monster stumpjumper love it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I went from elixirs to the M8000's a couple months back. The Shimano breaks are freaking awesome! One finger operation, and they stop on a dime. No noises here.

Did you bed the pads in on them?



TEvans73 said:


> Let me know how the XT M8000 breaks work for you, they came stock on my 6fattie with metallic pads and after a half dozen rides still are loud as hell!!! Even for a few seconds after I release the lever.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had posted the box it came in but here she is - my fitness/hood bike- 

New Saddle - Pedals - bottle cage & Grips - Meet my MTB mistress:


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> I had posted the box it came in but here she is - my fitness/hood bike-
> 
> New Saddle - Pedals - bottle cage & Grips - Meet my MTB mistress:


Nice! I am looking for a good flatbar hybrid/touring/urban/general every-friggin-thing bike.....what brand and where bought?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

coot271 said:


> Nice! I am looking for a good flatbar hybrid/touring/urban/general every-friggin-thing bike.....what brand and where bought?


Thanks! here is the link - I also got it w/the 20% off (offered today)

Nashbar Flat Bar Road Bike


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a shapeway 3D printed fork crown gopro mount and a LNM Urban gopro mount, you can see where this is going....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Got a shapeway 3D printed fork crown gopro mount and a LNM Urban gopro mount, you can see where this is going....


I do and i was wondering if I could mount my magicshine there. That answer is yes! I just put in my order for one of those Shapeways fork crown gopro adapters (I ordered the disc or vee brake version, which has some reinforcement around the fork crown bolt). I also ordered one of the cree/gopro adapters from there. I don't think my little old magicshine gets hotter than the temp they say is the upper limit (175F), but we'll see. If it's too hot for the adapter, then I'll just get another one of Vancbiker's adapters (I already have one) in machined aluminum.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

finally able to pick up my fatboy my first fatbike I'm excited!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

New oval chainring (Wolf Tooth), and upgraded my rear derailleur to a short cage Saint after busting my last one on a stick.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Mentor said:


> New oval chainring (Wolf Tooth), and upgraded my rear derailleur to a short cage Saint after busting my last one on a stick.
> 
> View attachment 1071479


What is the difference between a round and oval ring?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Bought my first fs bike this week and rode it as much as i could


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

losiracer10 said:


> What is the difference between a round and oval ring?


The oval ring acts like a larger ring (34T in this case) during the power portion of your pedal stroke, and a smaller ring (32T) when you are at the portion of your stroke where your efficiency is lower. It, supposedly, makes for a more efficient pedal stroke when climbing especially.

Thought I would try it out. In practice the difference in feel is subtle. Not sold on it yet, but only have one serious ride so far. I did set 3 personal records on the ride, so perhaps?


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

Mentor said:


> The oval ring acts like a larger ring (34T in this case) during the power portion of your pedal stroke, and a smaller ring (32T) when you are at the portion of your stroke where your power transmission is lower. It, supposedly, makes for a more efficient pedal stroke when climbing especially.
> 
> Thought I would try it out. In practice the difference in feel is subtle. Not sold on it yet, but only have one serious ride so far. I did set 3 personal records on the ride, so perhaps?


Please report back with your review cause now I'm curious thanks Mentor

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Didn't need a new tire, but it was on sale for $15 on pricepoint so I figured I would try it


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

losiracer10 said:


> What is the difference between a round and oval ring?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Instead of being perfectly circular, they are actually ellipses, the idea being that the torque produced will vary in conjunction with the lever arm of the crank


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

For the wifey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

J_dazzle23 said:


> For the wifey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a rumor?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

losiracer10 said:


> Is that a rumor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yup it sure is!


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

J_dazzle23 said:


> Yup it sure is!


Im thinking about one for my wife as well my lbs has 15 models on clearance right now, toss up between the rumor or a new helga for her.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

losiracer10 said:


> Im thinking about one for my wife as well my lbs has 15 models on clearance right now, toss up between the rumor or a new helga for her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I got it on sale for 1500, I was pretty impressed. Got it set up tubeless and I'll prob throw a dropper on there for her


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

J_dazzle23 said:


> I got it on sale for 1500, I was pretty impressed. Got it set up tubeless and I'll prob throw a dropper on there for her


Thats what they are on sale for here, I can get a good deal on a helga too, I have bought 4 bikes from them. He was gonna hook me up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

I have droppers on both of camber evo and my stumpjumper fsr, love the way it changes your riding style. Just picked up my new fatboy yesterday, wana get a dropper for that one as well 

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

J_dazzle23 said:


> I got it on sale for 1500, I was pretty impressed. Got it set up tubeless and I'll prob throw a dropper on there for her


She will love the dropper love mine

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Took off the Stock rubber, Spesh butcher and Purgatory, replaced with........................















Took the tires on their maiden voyage today and I have to say the grip on these far exceeds the Butcher/Purgatory.


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

riding4life said:


> Took off the Stock rubber, Spesh butcher and Purgatory, replaced with........................
> 
> View attachment 1071567
> View attachment 1071568
> ...


I've been thinking about this. How do they roll comparatively? What kinda stuff you been riding on?

By the way, I have practically the same bike minus handlebars. Narrow wide chain ring and all. Lol


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

J_dazzle23 said:


> I've been thinking about this. How do they roll comparatively? What kinda stuff you been riding on?
> 
> By the way, I have practically the same bike minus handlebars. Narrow wide chain ring and all. Lol


Apples to Apples they don't roll as well, BUT they do roll fine. Today I did 10 miles, majority of it climbing and I felt great and had no issues at all. I think the extra traction actually helped on the uphills. How that feels after a 20 miler? I'll have to wait a few weeks to find out.

Terrain here is typical southern california foothills/mountains. normal fire roads with ruts and loose sand over hard pack, flowy singletrack with hints of lush forest surrounding, downhills with rocks, ruts, loose dirt/sand. Honestly a bit of everything.

I have to say, I'm 250 without gear and rode downhill with both tires at 30 PSI, I could see myself going down to low to mid 20's PSI. Uphill, 35 psi seemed good.


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

riding4life said:


> Apples to Apples they don't roll as well, BUT they do roll fine. Today I did 10 miles, majority of it climbing and I felt great and had no issues at all. I think the extra traction actually helped on the uphills. How that feels after a 20 miler? I'll have to wait a few weeks to find out.
> 
> Terrain here is typical southern california foothills/mountains. normal fire roads with ruts and loose sand over hard pack, flowy singletrack with hints of lush forest surrounding, downhills with rocks, ruts, loose dirt/sand. Honestly a bit of everything.
> 
> I have to say, I'm 250 without gear and rode downhill with both tires at 30 PSI, I could see myself going down to low to mid 20's PSI. Uphill, 35 psi seemed good.


Sweet. I'm about the same weight. I haven't minded the butcher and the purgatory but I did wash out the front end pretty dang hard and am thinking about a minion pair or a minion/hr2 out here in southern Utah.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

J_dazzle23 said:


> Sweet. I'm about the same weight. I haven't minded the butcher and the purgatory but I did wash out the front end pretty dang hard and am thinking about a minion pair or a minion/hr2 out here in southern Utah.


I like the purgatory but I have had a couple wash outs with the butcher up front as well. I'm 6'4" I float around 250 and I have had a couple wrecks on my stumpjumper fsr, I have the 16 model. I'd like to know more about these tires as well...

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Rock Shock Monarch Plus*

Picked up this Rock Shox Monarch Plus on E Bay like new for $150.00, switched from fox rp3 Much better ride, and travel. Plush.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

riding4life said:


> Took off the Stock rubber, Spesh butcher and Purgatory, replaced with........................
> 
> View attachment 1071567
> View attachment 1071568
> ...


I just put the same tires on my 2016 stumpy 3c Exo 2.5 dhf up front 2.4 3c Exo dhr2 rear on blunt 35s grip is threw the roof


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those red Zeppelin co2 inflator are awesome! Except the need for threaded co2 cartridges. Stupid simple and quick to use. Saved my butt a few times, including when I forget to check pressures before heading to trail.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Where did you get that stem cap? Also, don't forget to tighten your faceplate bolts


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

So many to choose from.
http://kustomcaps.com/

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

New wheels are ready for rippage.








Stans arch mk3


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, it will be filling my tires and sitting next to my bike & car tools and bike stand... I will also use it to help remove my new ESI Grey Chunky grips(bought yesterday).










Ha, didn't realize my bike pump was in pic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice air compressor ^^ I bought an Allen Head wrench to remove my grips.  It took me awhile to save the $2.20 but I managed.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got the final touches on my Chinese rigid 29er installed today.

Ragley 40mm stem, K Edge Garmin steerer mount and Snake TT stem cap (got it at the Snake in March, just now putting it on something)

















Also got a new 32T N/W ring to match the stem and cap (sorta)









Complete build. Ready to ride Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

:eekster:


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

New xt M785 26-38 crank trying out on my 9 speed tranny love it altho I do miss being able to pedal up to 30 miles a hr easly i start spinning out around 24-25.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1072573


those are pretty sweet looking!! What color bike/wheels are they going on?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> those are pretty sweet looking!! What color bike/wheels are they going on?


<<<<the bike is orange. the rims will be powder coated white to match the grafix and have silver spokes.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up a new Norco Magnum for Jeni and I to ride at the bike park.  Sam and Dean approve.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Put some Spykes on my commuter


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> <<<<the bike is orange. the rims will be powder coated white to match the grafix and have silver spokes.


looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> looking forward to the final product.


haha, then what?? seems boring without a build or impatiently waiting on UPS/fedex or US mail.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

JCWages said:


> Picked up a new Norco Magnum for Jeni and I to ride at the bike park.  Sam and Dean approve.
> View attachment 1072618


Are those names a Supernatural reference? If so, God, I swear I see references from that show EVERYWHERE.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Deartist7 said:


> Are those names a Supernatural reference? If so, God, I swear I see references from that show EVERYWHERE.


Yeah. Couldn't figure out a name for those 2 when I got them and their behaviors were pretty spot on if they were human and I hate fluffy animal names. So the names stuck. Weird because I rarely hear anyone reference the show.


----------



## Clerps (May 27, 2016)

building my own bike. Got these at the same time


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Bought and installed a 1x11 m8000 drivetrain with wolf oval 30t (upgrade from a 2x10 slx drivetrain)


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Shadow102 said:


> Bought and installed a 1x11 m8000 drivetrain with wolf oval 30t (upgrade from a 2x10 slx drivetrain)


Been thinking about doing this. I'm on a half breed right now. Removed the FD but did not get rid of the 22 chain ring. Might still have to rely on it. 
Some of these hills are killer. I'm going to wait until my 11-36t cassette is toast and then make the move to m8000. What exactly did you replace?? How do you like the setup?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

LaloKera said:


> Been thinking about doing this. I'm on a half breed right now. Removed the FD but did not get rid of the 22 chain ring. Might still have to rely on it.
> Some of these hills are killer. I'm going to wait until my 11-36t cassette is toast and then make the move to m8000. What exactly did you replace?? How do you like the setup?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I have the same thing on 2 bikes.
Cassette, derailler, shifter, chain, and narrow wide of your choice (I have a Wolftooth 30).

I like it well enough to have done it to the second bike after. It shifts. It doesn't mis-shift, and it doesn't drop the chain. That's enough for me. 
Cheers


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

LaloKera said:


> Been thinking about doing this. I'm on a half breed right now. Removed the FD but did not get rid of the 22 chain ring. Might still have to rely on it.
> Some of these hills are killer. I'm going to wait until my 11-36t cassette is toast and then make the move to m8000. What exactly did you replace?? How do you like the setup?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I haven't ridden the m8000 yet on the trail but around the yard it has been great, very smooth shifting. My hardtail runs a 1x10 deore setup with a 42t expander and 32t narrow wide and it goes everywhere i need it to. I swapped out the cassette, chain, derailleur, shifter, and the chainring.

I am really interested to see how the elliptical chain ring works out.


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

Cow grips fitted


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Shadow102 said:


> Bought and installed a 1x11 m8000 drivetrain with wolf oval 30t (upgrade from a 2x10 slx drivetrain)


I did the same a few weeks ago from a Deore 2x10 and the xt 1x11 is night and day difference in quality feel and shifting.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New cassette and rear hub.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Clerps said:


> building my own bike. Got these at the same time


Love that frame color scheme.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally joined the dropper crowd. Cheap, but effective for my short ass.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

vaer said:


> Finally joined the dropper crowd. Cheap, but effective for my short ass.
> 
> [URL]http://uploads.tapatalk[/URL]
> 
> Is that the e-ten? I recognized that frame.....I think :)


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> vaer said:
> 
> 
> > Finally joined the dropper crowd. Cheap, but effective for my short ass.
> ...


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

New shock just arrived!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New bottle cages. my old ones were of the crimped design and wearing out; last summer, one of the cages actually fell apart and I wound up finding it on my way back to the house, lol. I repaired it and put it back into use, but I've been wanting to replace them for awhile. These ones are welded, so they shouldn't fall apart!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*New saddle*

Upgraded my saddle. Old saddle too much cushioning killing my ass on long rides, that's what I get for buying a cheap one. Got a WTB saddle, will give it a try this weekend at Big Laguna Trail in So. Cali.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I stopped at my LBS today, as well as Wal-Mart and bought some things. 

Supplies to clean and maintain the bike!








A new seat and locking grips!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ You're going to get a lot of opinions on washing your bike . . . just be prepared. I for one, have never once washed my bike, even when I lived in muddier climates. Whatever you do, be careful with that sprayer. Don't go blasting water into places where it doesn't belong.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

007 said:


> ^^^ You're going to get a lot of opinions on washing your bike . . . just be prepared. I for one, have never once washed my bike, even when I lived in muddier climates. Whatever you do, be careful with that sprayer. Don't go blasting water into places where it doesn't belong.


Oh, I'm not gonna go overboard or anything. Just wash it every now and again once it gets pretty nasty, lol. I'll still do regular cleaning and lubing of the transmission and the front suspension though.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

I spray mine off with the garden hose when it gets super muddy thats about it clean and lube chain when needed im just gonna get it nasty again anyways

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

losiracer10 said:


> I spray mine off with the garden hose when it gets super muddy thats about it clean and lube chain when needed im just gonna get it nasty again anyways
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Exactly. That's why I'm not gonna go overboard with cleaning it, unless it REALLY needs it. In most cases it'll just get put away as it is, or quickly rinsed off at the most. I'll do periodic "deep cleans" though.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah, I have never actively cleaned my bikes either. I just let the next puddle do it. It is more out of laziness than anything really, but when we were kids riding BMX dirt tracks, if you had a clean bike, you got laughed at. That is still burned in the "biking chamber" in my brain.

MY fiance was appalled after the very first ride on my new Surly : "You spent $1400 on a bike and did THAT to it?"

Hell yeah!!!!

Home after the first ride. mud, sleet and snow...god I miss winter!!








right after going through "The Swamp" for the first time








the end part of "The Swamp"








full bike after "The Swamp"








there si still mud from that ride around my derailleurs and on my downtube. Covered in dust from the recent trips to the pump track


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I like having a bike that is free from caked mud. If everything works as it should, and there is no mud clumped on it, I am fine with it. 
It's when there is so much mud that your gears crunch and your fork stanchions are covered that it needs a bath.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried the rigid route with 2.4 tires. Bad timing as I have a thumb/wrist that's been really bothering me. May try it again once I'm healed/better but til then I found this Reba with brand new crown, steerer and stanchions on a Facebook swap meet page for a nice price.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

all the parts I need to finish my old cromo specialized.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Race Face Atlas*

Race Face Atlas stem. Usually wait for parts to go on sale, but I had to get this sick stem. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

tony92231 said:


> Race Face Atlas stem. Usually wait for parts to go on sale, but I had to get this sick stem. Can't wait to install it.


Thinking about getting the same stem, let me know how you like it. Also, what length is that?


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Thinking about getting the same stem, let me know how you like it. Also, what length is that?


I will bro


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Newest purchase, a Trek X-Caliber 8 in powder blue


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

What type of wheels are those? (curious as it can handle 2.5's)


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Race Face Atlas stem*



Nstreit408 said:


> Thinking about getting the same stem, let me know how you like it. Also, what length is that?


Love this stem. Light weight and stiff. It's a 50mm. Got pics with the old stem and new one.
Thanks


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

taprackbang said:


> What type of wheels are those? (curious as it can handle 2.5's)


Assuming you meant me... They're stock Bontrager 29ers.


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks great!

Ordering one in red to go with my purple bars that just came in, will post a pic of the bars later.



tony92231 said:


> Love this stem. Light weight and stiff. It's a 50mm. Got pics with the old stem and new one.
> Thanks


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've been running a 50mm RF Atlas for a while, only because it's one of few brands that make a 35mm clamp stem in 50mm length. It's been fine. Nothing to write home about. Nothing to complain about, but note that its not that light of a part in comparison to other 50mm stems.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up new carbon bars for my Spider and a new rear tire for Jeni's Tracer. The tire only weighed 747g. That's less than the 2.25 version of the same tire. I'll pair it up with a Vigilante 2.3 Light/High Grip.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nstreit408 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Ordering one in red to go with my purple bars that just came in, will post a pic of the bars later.


Should look bad ass bro.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge









Converting my Dad's 90's specialized hard rock to a single speed.



















Moving from cantilever to v brakes too!


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

A little slow with a photo. Some stuff I picked up or ordered with discount codes from Sea Otter.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Nukeproof Electron Evo pedals!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

DrumsXO said:


> Nukeproof Electron Evo pedals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

First of a few boxes coming for new build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

MCHB said:


> Trade ya!
> View attachment 1075382


?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstreit408 (Dec 2, 2015)

Chromage Fubars OSX and Race Face Atlas Stem for the stumpy 6fattie


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

just ordered some of those bad boys myself


DrumsXO said:


> Nukeproof Electron Evo pedals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

That looks bad ass bro!!!!


Nstreit408 said:


> Chromage Fubars OSX and Race Face Atlas Stem for the stumpy 6fattie
> 
> View attachment 1075386
> View attachment 1075387


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

tony92231 said:


> just ordered some of those bad boys myself


I just finished my first ride with them, and they're a massive improvement over my previous pedals! Trails will be the true test, but I imagine they'll do perfect!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just replace my crankset with a XT 22-30-40 170mm set. It was cheaper than replacing the rings on my four year old XT 22-32-42 175mm cranks.

So far I like the shorted cranks and smaller middle and big rings. I still like 3x for the range but could have gone 2x11 but didn't feel the need to change out all the other bits. I also replace the 11-36 XT cassette and put a new chain on again. This should keep me going for a few more years.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Nukes*

Nukeproof pedals


----------



## Dclyde (Apr 8, 2016)

My new purchase, Trek Xcaliber 8 2016 size 19.5" (29er). Looks like not a bike for beginner, one of the best hardtails I've ever used.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Faddah's Day schwag! Spesh Butcher Control fr tire and feedback sports stand.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

tony92231 said:


> Nukeproof pedals


You will love them! I know I do mine.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Specialized Recon Mixed Shoes*


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Got New Crank, BB and chainring fitted today

170mm Next SL G4, Absoloute Black Cinch 32T, and I forget the BB make but has angular contact bearings and made in USA.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

tony92231 said:


> Nukeproof pedals


I just got a pair of these and threw 'em on my 29er ht. Great pedals, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

Dclyde said:


> My new purchase, Trek Xcaliber 8 2016 size 19.5" (29er). Looks like not a bike for beginner, one of the best hardtails I've ever used.
> View attachment 1075870


Bought this same model just a week or so ago, been loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

M8000 to compliment my extended range cassette.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Blue RaceFace Turbine bars and for the fatty a blue Thompson face plate.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

More goodies are showing up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

raleighguy29 said:


> more goodies are showing up
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


sexy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Raleighguy29 said:


> More goodies are showing up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
Looks like your screen name is due for a change.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DethWshBkr said:


> View attachment 1076596


Is that to match your dirt bike?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

For front duties... w/ a 2.2 out back ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ready for some new wheels...


----------



## Swordzkof (Sep 27, 2015)

Maxxis doesn't even list an Ardent race 2.35 on their website.

Who is selling those?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Swordzkof said:


> Maxxis doesn't even list an Ardent race 2.35 on their website.
> 
> Who is selling those?


bottom of the pic - pushys.com?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep.... Pushys.com.au, they ship world wide. Best prices on rubber in my neck of the woods (Australasia)... either them or CRC for bottom dollar. Think the AR 2.35 is gonna rock!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought a 9 year old son to go with my Specialized Hotrocks 24 bike, haha. I found this Hotrocks 24 so cheap on craigslist I had to get it. The derailleur hanger was bent, Front and rear gears didn't index well at all, front Brake lever bent, the rear brake cable (V-Brakes) is cut so short I cant adjust the rear brake properly and the bike was filthy. Got it for a steal though, I spent about 4 hours in the garage today after work, took the entire bike apart and retorqued everything, adjusted everything fixed, fixed everything except the cable. I have already ordered 2 new brake cables and 2 new shifter cables (to be on the safe side) which I will pickup tomorrow from the bike shop. I made my son assist me throughout the entire process, so he can learn a bit. We then gave her a proper bath and my son was like, "Wow dad it looks like a brand new bike!!" He was pretty stoked. I test rode it first, Then he rode it around the street/culdesac till it was time to come inside.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Awesome catch congratulations!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the (almost) finished product. I bought the frame, a Wolf Tooth Drop Stop chain ring, the Reba fork, and a Thomson masterpiece seat post for this build. The rest I stole from one of my other bikes (RIP, Mach 429)...


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Scored a $40 hitch mount setup a couple weeks back on CL.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"I made my son assist me throughout the entire process, so he can learn a bit. We then gave her a proper bath and my son was like, "Wow dad it looks like a brand new bike!!" He was pretty stoked." 

now that's some quality father-son time!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Built new wheels for the single speed. Hope Pro 4 single speed/trials hub (88 clicks per rev!), Spank OOZY 345 rims, Sapim double butted spokes. Threw some new 29x2.35 Racing Ralphs on it while I was at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Got this bad boy yesterday! Can't wait to hit the trails.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

PabloGT said:


> Got New Crank, BB and chainring fitted today
> 
> 170mm Next SL G4, Absoloute Black Cinch 32T, and I forget the BB make but has angular contact bearings and made in USA.


The black crank arm covers, where did you get those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

They were in the box with the crank


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Mounted two brand new Nobby Nics, we'll try them out tomorrow!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*New Shimano brakes*

Just got these. Great stopping power, good modulation, and at a great price. Could have spent a lot more, but checked out all the reviews, tested them out. They work great.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

007 said:


> I've been running a 50mm RF Atlas for a while, only because it's one of few brands that make a 35mm clamp stem in 50mm length. It's been fine. Nothing to write home about. Nothing to complain about, but note that its not that light of a part in comparison to other 50mm stems.


Plenty light enough for me. I'm not a weight weenie.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jeffw-13 said:


> Built new wheels for the single speed. Hope Pro 4 single speed/trials hub (88 clicks per rev!), Spank OOZY 345 rims, Sapim double butted spokes. Threw some new 29x2.35 Racing Ralphs on it while I was at it. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1077060


that wheel is pretty...but you are teasing me by not letting me see the rest of the bike!!!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that to match your dirt bike?


I sold it, unfortunately. Wanted a KTM bike since I found they made them again, and had to sell the 450!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DethWshBkr said:


> I sold it, unfortunately. Wanted a KTM bike since I found they made them again, and had to sell the 450!


Oh bummer you had to sell the dirt bike. But that KTM bike looks like a pretty sweet replacement.


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking at the pics on this last page just gives me a height complex.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dvXin said:


> Looking at the pics on this last page just gives me a height complex.


Keep eating your Wheaties.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

TheMTbiker89 said:


> The black crank arm covers, where did you get those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked mine up at JensonUSA but many other retailers stock them. They run about $8-$9.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Broke my Specialized shoes and needed replacements. Managed to get these for 240$


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Broke my Specialized shoes and needed replacements. Managed to get these for 240$
> 
> View attachment 1077563


Nice!
Once you go SIDI everything else is uncivilized.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> Once you go SIDI everything else is uncivilized.


I really loved my Spesh Comp MTB's but the buckles keep stripping teeth. At 20$ a set it doesn't take long before new shoes just becomes more economical.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know if it's bad juju or going to make me look like a blow hard being a MTBer with a road bikers jersey, but I got my first jersey. I've been wanting one for the ventilation and the utility of the back pockets but couldn't justify the cost.

Picked up a jersey at the local thrift shop for $3.50! They had 2 others but they looked well used while the one I got looks almost new.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I just picked up a jersey too, although I got mine new on clearance. I've checked the local thrift shops but the jerseys they get in always seem to be used up, or super small.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Davidfs said:


> I just picked up a jersey too, although I got mine new on clearance. I've checked the local thrift shops but the jerseys they get in always seem to be used up, or super small.
> 
> View attachment 1077663


I like that one, not full of logos and text. The others i saw looked used and gross but the white on this one is still clean and the elastics are still strong.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

That looks good! Mine is "PDX Carpet" which is a bit of a thing in Portland where I grew up, I saw it while I was visiting last month and just couldn't pass it up haha!


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Speaking of jerseys. Hehe









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got this piece of awesome for a good deal.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

You win I'm jealous of that one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I'm about to head out to buy waders and boots for fly fishing, I'm excited! I'll post a pic later with my newest bike purchase which was a light bicycle 38mm rim to replace my current rear rim which took some damage but still seems to be holding up fine. I also have a new saddle on order for my back-up bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

derekbob said:


> I'm about to head out to buy waders and boots for fly fishing, I'm excited! I'll post a pic later with my newest bike purchase which was a light bicycle 38mm rim to replace my current rear rim which took some damage but still seems to be holding up fine. I also have a new saddle on order for my back-up bike.


Was it a LB rim that was damaged?


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

https://i.imgur.com/mR54TX9.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/81RDgdY.jpg

3T Ionic zero carbon seatpost + Bontrager Rl MTB shoes. My first pair of SPD shoes, coming from flat pedals. The pedals will be the Shimano M520.
Also I got a 3T MTB team stem 85mm/-10 degree + 3T Team Steatlh carbon 720mm flat handlebar, I forgot to take photos of those.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Was it a LB rim that was damaged?


It was. It's a gash on the outer sidewall. I'm not sure when or how it happened, I just noticed it when checking out my bike closely one day. It was probably from going fast through sections with loose big rocks. It looks like a rock was kicked up into the rim really hard.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I think it is obvious...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

...like camping?


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

HTR4EVR said:


>


These new hydroformed alloy frames from Intense Cycles are still made in the USA, right? If so, I'm impressed.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Cleaned the bike to celebrate the arrival of two 2.50 minion dhfs, slightly regret not getting the double down casing when I felt how thin the sidewalls are. Ah well, its not particularly rocky out here I just like reassurance. Mounted no problem with a floor pump as usual.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

dvXin said:


> These new hydroformed alloy frames from Intense Cycles are still made in the USA, right? If so, I'm impressed.


Made in USA.

From California with love...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Woah it looks much more red in those pictures, which color is closer to irl?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Davidfs said:


> Woah it looks much more red in those pictures, which color is closer to irl?


It's a cross between fluorescent red and orange. It's supper bright and super cool.

Here is a good example of the color when placed near a true bright red (the truck) and other bike colors including a persimmon orange colored Juliana bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> I think it is obvious...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great color! Stunning bike.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just picked up my Tallboy 3 last week. Loving this bike!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Davidfs said:


> Woah it looks much more red in those pictures, which color is closer to irl?


Book says red but it's more orange than red.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as sexy as the purchase above... but Thank you Pricepoint - New pack and pedal tool for 25.00 shipped.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Wolf Tooth 32T oval chain ring*

Can't wait to try this out on some trails this weekend. Especially going uphill.

Wolf Tooth 32T oval chain ring


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> I think it is obvious...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dvXin said:


> These new hydroformed alloy frames from Intense Cycles are still made in the USA, right? If so, I'm impressed.





HTR4EVR said:


> Made in USA.
> 
> From California with love...
> 
> ...


Sweet ride HTR4EVR, I've been meaning to congratulate you on that beauty. Sorry about your last bike and car.

I can vouch for The longevity and craftsmanship of Intenses hand built made in the USA frames.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet ride HTR4EVR, I've been meaning to congratulate you on that beauty. Sorry about your last bike and car.
> 
> I can vouch for The longevity and craftsmanship of Intenses hand built made in the USA frames.


DJ Meister, is that your new one?

Are their carbon frames USA made?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> DJ Meister, is that your new one?
> 
> Are their carbon frames USA made?


No, it's still the old one going strong.

And the carbon frames are made over seas.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No, it's still the old one going strong.
> 
> And the carbon frames are made over seas.


Dude, if you don't build that new one the aluminum is going to rot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, if you don't build that new one the aluminum is going to rot.


LOL
One of these days.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DJ is that trail in CO?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> DJ is that trail in CO?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

A whole smorgasbord of new parts, freshly installed last night by my new Wrench!

Alex Rims DP17 29" rear wheel









Shimano HG94 10 speed chain

SunRace 11-42T 10 speed cassette 









Shimano SLX M675 24/38T crankset 









Shimano SLX M675 hydraulic brakes
Shimano XT M780 10 speed shifters 


















Shimano XT M8000 11 speed rear derailleur 









Maxxis Ardent 29" front and rear tires









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JCWages said:


> It's a cross between fluorescent red and orange. It's supper bright and super cool.
> 
> Here is a good example of the color when placed near a true bright red (the truck) and other bike colors including a persimmon orange colored Juliana bike.
> View attachment 1077978


that is one happy truck  !!!!


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

New bike frame with a bunch of leftover parts.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

My new Epo with Canfield cranks oval chain ring chromag bza bar and chromag hifi 35 mm stem and then finished off with parts I already had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> My new Epo with Canfield cranks oval chain ring chromag bza bar and chromag hifi 35 mm stem and then finished off with parts I already had
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that 27.5?


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

andersonsmog said:


> Is that 27.5?


29 2.5 minion on the front 2.4 dhr2 on the rear with blunt 35 rims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Raleighguy29 said:


> My new Epo with Canfield cranks oval chain ring chromag bza bar and chromag hifi 35 mm stem and then finished off with parts I already had
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saaweeet!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

you need some HQ pics of that Epo - sick ride.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

johnD said:


> you need some HQ pics of that Epo - sick ride.












Here's some of her out in the wild on the shake down ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have one of those SunRace 11-42T 10 speed cassette. They work great for the price. going on 4 months with no problems.


DrumsXO said:


> A whole smorgasbord of new parts, freshly installed last night by my new Wrench!
> 
> Alex Rims DP17 29" rear wheel
> 
> ...


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New KS Lev dropper to replace my dead Specialized Command Post.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Race Face 30t NW Chainring 
Sunrace 11/42 cassette 
Kmc 10 spd chain

I dished the 24/38 setup and for such a big bike its climb really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Race Face 30t NW Chainring
> Sunrace 11/42 cassette
> Kmc 10 spd chain
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet ride HTR4EVR, I've been meaning to congratulate you on that beauty. Sorry about your last bike and car.
> 
> I can vouch for The longevity and craftsmanship of Intenses hand built made in the USA frames.


Thank you. It's sort of a learning experience since I was used to the bumps of the hard tail but I think I'm getting use to the rear movement of the suspension.

Is that your current ride? Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> Thank you. It's sort of a learning experience since I was used to the bumps of the hard tail but I think I'm getting use to the rear movement of the suspension.
> 
> Is that your current ride? Looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, is that DJ's new frame?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Got me these baby blues :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Control Tech 760mm Carbon bar. Still waiting on XT brakes and Ice Tech rotors to show up.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Avid 180mm front rotor*

I switched out my 160 mm front rotor for a 180mm Avid brake rotor. Going to hit some trails this weekend to try it out.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

tony92231 said:


> I switched out my 160 mm front rotor for a 180mm Avid brake rotor. Going to hit some trails this weekend to try it out.


Nice! I replaced my second gen clean sweep rotors, with avid third gen clean sweep, but as soon as I put my rear on I could tell that it was bent, I think the usps put something heavy on the package and now it's bend. It's a pain in the ass to straighten it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

tony92231 said:


> I have one of those SunRace 11-42T 10 speed cassette. They work great for the price. going on 4 months with no problems.


How's the shifting with the 11 speed derailleur? 
I'm thinking of going 1x10, with a Saint shifter, but I was going to use a Zee mech and a 11-36 cassette.

I heard about using the SunRace cassette for a much bigger range, but i'm worried about the Zee being able to stretch that much, so I'd like to use a medium cage for that, SLX maybe.
But it seems that the XT 11 spd derailleurs shift bettter with 10 speed wide range cassettes cause they were designed for bigger cogs, right?
So what's your opinion on that setup so far.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally got a matching front wheel
Easton Arc 27
Maxxis Ardent 2.4
bike hub store mtb180
DT swiss 9mm axel


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Thank you. It's sort of a learning experience since I was used to the bumps of the hard tail but I think I'm getting use to the rear movement of the suspension.
> 
> Is that your current ride? Looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you picked a top notch bike for your first rear suspension.

Yes my current long lived work horse of an Intense.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey, is that DJ's new frame?


No it's still my old one. My new old one is still in a box waiting for the parts switch over. One of these days I'll get to it.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

It'll be here Thursday or Friday, and then it'll get installed ASAP. I'll of course take and post actual pictures of it once it's done!

2017 RockShox Recon Silver RL 29" Fork


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

New brake for the front, making myself kind of a poor mans MT Trail and keeping one MT8 for the rear.


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

BHS MTB270 hub with Dan's Comp sticker. Dropped 140g off the previous hub and got mo' POE to boot!


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Picked up this park double arm PRS 2 OS repair stand with stew base and trays from the local sport chalet when it was going under. Great stand and killer price at the $160 I paid


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

tony92231 said:


> Can't wait to try this out on some trails this weekend. Especially going uphill.
> 
> Wolf Tooth 32T oval chain ring


Well took her out to some trails this weekend, and I did notice it felt easier pedaling uphill than with my old chainring. Had a smoother cadence feel to it.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Deartist7 said:


> How's the shifting with the 11 speed derailleur?
> I'm thinking of going 1x10, with a Saint shifter, but I was going to use a Zee mech and a 11-36 cassette.
> 
> I heard about using the SunRace cassette for a much bigger range, but i'm worried about the Zee being able to stretch that much, so I'd like to use a medium cage for that, SLX maybe.
> ...


I'm no expert on drive trains, but I have had no problems running my 1X10 set up with my Sunrace cassett. Shifts very smooth. I have a Shimano Shadow 10 speed clutch med cage mech. I also have a 32t Wolf tooth oval chainring up front. You should not have any issues with an 11 speed set up, but I'd do more research on it.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

TheMTbiker89 said:


> Nice! I replaced my second gen clean sweep rotors, with avid third gen clean sweep, but as soon as I put my rear on I could tell that it was bent, I think the usps put something heavy on the package and now it's bend. It's a pain in the ass to straighten it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took her out this weekend, and noticed less brake fade and better stopping power than my old rotor had. Very happy with it!!!!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

tony92231 said:


> I'm no expert on drive trains, but I have had no problems running my 1X10 set up with my Sunrace cassett. Shifts very smooth. I have a Shimano Shadow 10 speed clutch med cage mech. I also have a 32t Wolf tooth oval chainring up front. You should not have any issues with an 11 speed set up, but I'd do more research on it.


Yeah, I've been doing some research and since most 10 speed mechs were designed for a 36 cog max, shifting isn't as nice because they have to stretch a little bit more to be able to shift int 40 or 42 cogs. 11 speed mechs are specifically designed to handle big cogs so they should work better.

Well, I think I will just pick the cheapest option when the time comes then. Be it SLX, XT or XT 11 speed.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up a new front tire for the Spider and for Jeni's Tracer. Paired up with the Trail Boss in the rear you've got a decently fast rolling combo that will grip harder than an angry mom with a naughty child at WalMart. Behold, the WTB Convict 2.5.









WTB rolls out new Convict downhill tire - Mtbr.com


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ardent 2.4 for the front.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

New shoes for the road bike. My previous pair showing why you don't leave shoes on the floor with a Great Dane at home.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

*To shift or not to shift*

Some say "will work" some say "won't"....When this 9 speed Deore replaces the bent Acera, I will finally know the truth about 9 speed dérailleurs on an 8 speed drivetrain !


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gravityaholic said:


> Some say "will work" some say "won't"....When this 9 speed Deore replaces the bent Acera, I will finally know the truth about 9 speed dérailleurs on an 8 speed drivetrain !
> 
> View attachment 1080734


I'm running an 11 speed derailleur with a 10 speed cassette so your setup should work fine.


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

bigkat273 said:


> I'm running an 11 speed derailleur with a 10 speed cassette so your setup should work fine.


All about how much cable shifters pull/release per click, and what the leverage ratio is on your RD (and also the spacing between cassette cogs). In your case, the DynaSys works on the same leverage ratio and cable pull. An 11spd shifter just has 1 more click. The 11 speed rear derailleur follows a different curve as it shifts through its range, intended for wide range cassettes; a slanted parallelogram would simple follow a straight slanted path, while a RD with an offset upper pulley follows more of a curve, which happens due to the cage getting pulled forward and the offset pointing more downwards rather than rearwards (middle of cassette) or up-and-back (on the 11t end of cassette). The RD shifts best when the upper pulley is as close as possible to the cogs as possible (maintaining a minimum amount of clearance), throughout the range of the cassette.

It's possible to jury rig an incompatible setup to work, but you'd need to delve into the art of altering the leverage on your rear derailleur.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

For those wondering: It does work ! After the expected fidelling with the adjustment screws, the 9 speed Deore works very well with the 8 speed cassette and Acera 8 speed shifters.

Truth be known, Shimano was wrong...


P.S: I know the white tie-wrap sucks, but I'm all out of black ones.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Until you hit 10+ speed, shimano is all in the shifter. I thought everyone new that. So of course a 9s rd would work.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

tony92231 said:


> Took her out this weekend, and noticed less brake fade and better stopping power than my old rotor had. Very happy with it!!!!


Nice! I gave up on my rear rotor, there is no saving it; and the worst part is that its brand new rotor. Guess I'll buy a new one from JensonUSA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

old-










new-










I love new rubber!


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Vans grips


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

New POV cam


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Lezyne Flow Cage to fit a bottle in my Hightower*


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I posted about a week or so regarding the new fork I'd bought. At the time, it hadn't arrived yet, so I had to use a stock image. Here's the new fork, in all her glory before I got her all dirty today riding! 

2017 RockShox Recon Silver RL (29er)









What a difference this fork makes! It's got 100mm of travel, a remote lockout, and uses air. My previous (stock) fork had 75mm of travel, no lockout at all, and used a coil spring. Riding today was like riding a totally new bike! I love it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ That's nice, it is amazing what a real fork can do, plus a bit of extra confidence comes with it as well. Your bike is coming along nicely.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

I'll have to use a stock image until I pick up my 2017 Trek Remedy 8 Saturday morning. Then I'll post up some nice muddy pics in the trails.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sun Race 11-40 (10 speed) cassette and Goat Link for my mountain goat.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Picked it up this afternoon and got in a quick ride to break it in. 2017 Trek Remedy 8. This thing bombs jumps and drop-offs like it ain't no thang!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

@RobD22 

That thing is


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

@pvflyer

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

RobD22 said:


> @pvflyer
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome ..more pics and let us know how's the ride.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_wrong27 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Giant Talon 1, 27.5*

First real mountain bike purchase. And I am so happy!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

pvflyer said:


> Welcome ..more pics and let us know how's the ride.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the welcome. It rides so nice. I got the suspension dialed in perfect today. It has 6" of travel front and rear and I'm within a 1/2" of using the full travel on the biggest jumps and drop-offs my local trails have to offer. The frame is nice and stiff and the Bontrager XR4 expert 27.5x2.4 tires bite great down at 28-30lbs. I have the mino link adjustable geometry in the rear set up in the slacker position which has the head angle at 66.5° with 10-1/2" bb clearance. This thing climbs like a goat too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Want to bring my Bronson to Winter Park and was tired of renting gear so figured this is a good start.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

My dropper was out of commission. 
Not anymore. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Figured it was time to go full face since I've really been stepping up my game on my new Remedy 8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Stock pics don't count bra! He's my new light setup.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Stock pics don't count bra! He's my new light setup.


That doesn't match your bike, AT ALL.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's my new lid. Just scored it off some meth addict at the local flea market. What do you guys think?! :rockon:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> That doesn't match your bike, AT ALL.


My bike has black and red on it. I guess I'll have to get a new black and red Switchblade!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Here's my new lid. Just scored it off some meth addict at the local flea market. What do you guys think?! :rockon:


Stock pics don't count bra!


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

drwx said:


> Vans grips


Are those lock ons? Meaning do they have a bolt you tighten?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

andersonsmog said:


> Are those lock ons? Meaning do they have a bolt you tighten?


It says Lock-on right on the package.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Stock pics don't count bra! He's my new light setup.


I'll have a pic of the actual helmet Tues or Wed bruh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RobD22 said:


> I'll have a pic of the actual helmet Tues or Wed bruh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin' forward to it braheim!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Was thinking of getting the Chesters, but with a coupon I got the Compound v2 for $38. Can't find a LBS that has the Compound v2 or Chesters to put my hands on, and the Compound v2 looks wider and longer to accommodate my US13(EU46.5). Even though the Deity site does not list a dimension for the pedal. I'll most likely modify the front(toe), center of the bar, to accept another traction spike. I'll have to do it twice to each pedal. Simple mod.

They are almost the exact same shape and design as my current Neutrons, and I really like the way those feel under my foot.









Also bought OE XT der pulley and jockey set to skirt shipping.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Installing my MT5, notice the superadvanced anti-spillage device on the caliper. I should patent it and become rich.:skep:


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

New kicks, brah...


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Those are sick. What brand?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

andersonsmog said:


> Are those lock ons? Meaning do they have a bolt you tighten?


Odi lockons

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Psycho1 said:


> Those are sick. What brand?


I have a buddy who is hand painting shoes in waterproof paint.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*K S Southpaw dropper post lever*

Swiched out my old dropper post lever with this new one . This lever works great if you have a 1x drive train. It puts the lever where your front shifter would be. Ergonomically great position.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

tony92231 said:


> Swiched out my old dropper post lever with this new one . This lever works great if you have a 1x drive train. It puts the lever where your front shifter would be. Ergonomically great position.


Can you do this to a reverb and if so, where do I get the switch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Stock pics don't count bra! He's my new light setup.


Why are you cooking your new helmet and light setup?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Why are you cooking your new helmet and light setup?


Because the best light in the house for pictures is in the stove hood.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Because the best light in the house for pictures is in the stove hood.


Cool!

Bunny hop..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool!
> 
> Bunny hop..


Bunnies are good eating, you know!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Bunnies are good eating, you know!


And the stove is close by.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And the stove is close by.


So are the bunnies.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DJ, isn't it past yer bed time?


----------



## JD Dakar (Dec 29, 2015)

New Nox Rr Rim and Chris King Hub.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> Can you do this to a reverb and if so, where do I get the switch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Doubtful. That's a cable lever, the Reverb is hydro.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Doubtful. That's a cable lever, the Reverb is hydro.


Oh. I didn't realize that. Well mine is working just fine but thought it would be better ergonomic alternative if I had the option.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Doubtful. That's a cable lever, the Reverb is hydro.


Well he could spend a pile of money on the Reverb lever from novyparts.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

802spokestoke said:


> I have a buddy who is hand painting shoes in waterproof paint.


Does your friend do this as a business?


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> Can you do this to a reverb and if so, where do I get the switch?
> Yep, got it on eBay, 32 to 40 dollars
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Dropper post lever K S south paw


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Discount Bicycles 603 EBay store


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Doubtful. That's a cable lever, the Reverb is hydro.


You can get a cable lever for the reverb tho, DeHy - Reverb Stealth cable conversion kits | BikeYoke


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

The end result of my first ever build:

View attachment 1083963


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

D Bone said:


> The end result of my first ever build:
> 
> View attachment 1083963


Congrats, looks great!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*K S dropper post lever*

K S dropper post lever 
Tried this out on the trail today, works great. Keeps your left hand in perfect position while riding.


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

New set of bars, stem and saddle installed

Chromag fubars
Spank spike 35mm
Chromag lynx dt










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*After 2 Years Away from Cycling...*

I built up a new singlespeed 29er, then bought an all-mountain 29er. Woo hoo! Now if the temps in AZ would drop a little, I could enjoy my bikes!

Santa Cruz Hightower








Canfield Brothers Nimble 9


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

cycljunkie said:


> I built up a new singlespeed 29er, then bought an all-mountain 29er. Woo hoo! Now if the temps in AZ would drop a little, I could enjoy my bikes!
> View attachment 1084463
> 
> 
> ...


Love the nimble9 Looking to get one myself for s single speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

RaceFace 785x19mm rise SixC Carbon bars and ODI Vans Grips


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

2015 Trek X-Caliber(new). They did not have a Rockhopper in my size-he said try this one-it should fit you about the same as the Rockhopper. Very happy. My first 'real' mountain bike. I have been pouring over specs and prices for 3 years-I bought this and did not know anything about it-specs, gears, nothing. Never even heard of this model.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> RaceFace 785x19mm rise SixC Carbon bars and ODI Vans Grips


Holy **** satin! That's a lot of red and black. Looks great!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you, it's a little gaudy but it looks good in my book!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

New lid. This Bell servo is pretty dam comfortable for its price point.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siberian1967 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Lobo!*

I kept running out of water with my 70mL Rogue which was cutting my long day short (its HOT down here in socal).

Randomly stopped by Performance Bike to pick up an extra water bottle and instead came home with this lovely Lobo pack for $49.99 on sale.

Long rides here I come.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobD22 said:


> New lid. This Bell servo is pretty dam comfortable for its price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lid, btw in case you didn't know your camera is upside down.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice lid, btw in case you didn't know your camera is upside down.


Thanks, yeah it only goes in that mount one way so I just flip the video in Elements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobD22 said:


> Thanks, yeah it only goes in that mount one way so I just flip the video in Elements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was concerned you didn't know.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Mixed box of stuff for my fatbike to be.


----------



## Blueblazeme (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*New cassett*

Can't what to do some climbing white this sucker!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tony92231 said:


> Can't what to do some climbing white this sucker!


Why not black?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Why not black?


I heard once you put a black cassette on that you can't go back.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Bbg 30t bash guard


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

My custom top cap came in the mail today! It was made by Kustom Caps, and I love it!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

That's cool! Going to look into those caps


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Vegard said:


> That's cool! Going to look into those caps


http://www.kustomcaps.com

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

drwx said:


> I heard once you put a black cassette on that you can't go back.


I meant ( with this sucker) LMFAO!!!!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Why not black?


Meant {with} this sucker LMFOA!!!!!!!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

drwx said:


> I heard once you put a black cassette on that you can't go back.


LMFAO!!!!! I meant (with) not white


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

It was time to replace the drive train so I went for a full xt 1x11 from chain reaction. Got some put on last night, hopefully I'll finish tonight and be riding by Wednesday!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Bars, stem, cap and a Rockshox Recon silver RL.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

BykerMike,
Too funny! I just had the same fork delivered today. What bike did you put yours on, and what fork is the Recon replacing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*new wear*

forever Giant


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Picked up some new gear


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

dfrink said:


> It was time to replace the drive train so I went for a full xt 1x11 from chain reaction. Got some put on last night, hopefully I'll finish tonight and be riding by Wednesday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





















All mounted up and ready for dirt! Added a new trail boss rear tire to replace the worn x king. Total weight loss came out to 1.5 lbs! Finally got this pig under 30 lbs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

HawkGX said:


> BykerMike,
> Too funny! I just had the same fork delivered today. What bike did you put yours on, and what fork is the Recon replacing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fork replaced a SR suntour xct fork on a 2016 Specialized Hardrock 650b. The Recon is 1.5 pounds lighter and soooo much better! I still need to weigh the stock bar and stem also because I couldn't believe how heavy they were compared to the budget level Raceface bar and stem that replaced them. I'm thinking that I lightened the bike a good 3-5 pounds with this little upgrade! Just ordered a thompson elite seatpost for half-off also, I'll post that up here when it comes in as well.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Added the Kona Operator to the stable :thumbsup:


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

BykerMike said:


> The fork replaced a SR suntour xct fork on a 2016 Specialized Hardrock 650b. The Recon is 1.5 pounds lighter and soooo much better!  I still need to weigh the stock bar and stem also because I couldn't believe how heavy they were compared to the budget level Raceface bar and stem that replaced them. I'm thinking that I lightened the bike a good 3-5 pounds with this little upgrade! Just ordered a thompson elite seatpost for half-off also, I'll post that up here when it comes in as well.


The Recon Silver I got was for my daughter's boyfriend and his Cannondale 650b hardtail. I calculated it's shaving about 1.5 pounds as well, from his stock Suntour XCM. Nice trickle-down effect on the new Recon Silver... basically mating the Reba lowers with the Recon's uppers. Seems like a very solid upgrade for the money... going from coil to air, and from 30mm up to 32mm stanchions.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New pedals to replace the creaky, grindy, beat up old ones.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Got a 30T chainring for my trusty 26"


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

New 800 carbon bar and 35mm stem. 35mm clamp.

Sent from my tiny Samsung phone on Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ eventually, you'll have a whole bike!


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Replaced this:







With this:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cudda just buffed the first one out


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

New skid lid here too. Getting into higher speed downhill riding and wanted something more "Enduro" for back coverage. I found a close out on Bell Super 2 and picked one up for 60$ shipped. Turns out it's for a more oval head shape and my head is more round. It fits good initially but after a few hours of riding the headache is unbearable.

So, I walked into my local Spesh dealer yesterday and they had the Ambush on close out in limited sizes and colors. They had my size and I wasn't picky on color. So, now I have a lid that not only fits great, but it's SNELL approved (never seen that on a MTB helmet before) and 80 grams lighter than the Bell. -80g won't make me faster but on a 4+ hour rides I'm sure my neck and head will notice!

And it was 40% off MSRP. The cheapo biker in me loves that!


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

New rear tire (upgrade from a non tr ardent) and new grips added up to over a minute faster on one of my regular riding trails




























Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

PI Quest Splice(for short rides) and Elite INRCOOL shorts(long rides). $22 and $52 from Sierra Trading Post. The Elites feel so good, I'm kinda wishing I'd just dropped the extra $30 for a second pair...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Doing a SSCX build.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Doing a SSCX build.
> 
> View attachment 1087814


You foud it I see ?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

OwenM said:


> PI Quest Splice(for short rides) and Elite INRCOOL shorts(long rides). $22 and $52 from Sierra Trading Post. The Elites feel so good, I'm kinda wishing I'd just dropped the extra $30 for a second pair...
> View attachment 1087809


Once I tried on a pair of the Pearl Izumi Elites, I have never worn another liner. They are hands down, the best. Once you try them, you immediately realize just how much garbage the ones that come with baggies are. And at $52, that is a STEAL.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

007 said:


> Once I tried on a pair of the Pearl Izumi Elites, I have never worn another liner. They are hands down, the best. Once you try them, you immediately realize just how much garbage the ones that come with baggies are. And at $52, that is a STEAL.


I have a pair of gel-padded Bontager Race Shorts that are very nice(and were ~$80 on sale), but so long in the rise that the waistband is a couple inches above my belly button, and has to be folded down. These Elites fit perfectly, and like you say, are far nicer than the Splice or the liners on my PI Canyons-which I do like, and got both of for $32 at STP. 
Sierra Trading Post(with "Dealflyer" coupons) is our friend:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheepo rack dropped my Fattie...... Considering the repairs seemed a good time to go ahead and drop a little chunk. .New rack...and the GoPro Session so my wife can experience my crashes!!! Have learned though that Vivitar accessories dont match up well with GoPro accessories..... but for $300 all in, ill keep them seperated!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> New skid lid here too. Getting into higher speed downhill riding and wanted something more "Enduro" for back coverage. I found a close out on Bell Super 2 and picked one up for 60$ shipped. Turns out it's for a more oval head shape and my head is more round. It fits good initially but after a few hours of riding the headache is unbearable.
> 
> So, I walked into my local Spesh dealer yesterday and they had the Ambush on close out in limited sizes and colors. They had my size and I wasn't picky on color. So, now I have a lid that not only fits great, but it's SNELL approved (never seen that on a MTB helmet before) and 80 grams lighter than the Bell. -80g won't make me faster but on a 4+ hour rides I'm sure my neck and head will notice!
> 
> ...


Spent 6 hours in the new lid this weekend and it is AWESOME! The 80 grams honestly made a huge difference. The fit is much better than the Bell and having no pressure points made it all that much better. Night and day difference in ride comfort.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Ergon GA2 grips

View attachment 1088218
View attachment 1088284


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New derailleur (replaced the worn out Tourney TX with an Alivio M4000-SGS), freewheel and chain. Amazing how much quiter it runs now, lol.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just picked this up just need to strip off the gears and boom new single speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Sick. Love that paint. Love my EPO. Hoping for carbon Riot


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

mestapho said:


> Sick. Love that paint. Love my EPO. Hoping for carbon Riot


I love my Epo also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Raleighguy29 said:


> I love my Epo also.


I reckon it would be better with some pedals, but thats just me, l realise you SS'ers are a different breed


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my 29er w/ new 2.35 Nobby Nic on board (front)...

Stretching at 40psi for the moment...

Test it on the trails in a could of days.










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

targnik said:


> Test it on the trails in a could of days.


I hate when that happens!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

targnik said:


> Stretching at 40psi for the moment


So true about tires. I'm using maxxis ardent 2.4 front and 2.25 rear. Both tires looks the same on installation but not anymore.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Just converted my RIP 9 to 1x10;


Absolute Black 32 tooth oval chainring
11-42 SunRace cassette
Goat link for the XT deraileur
KMC chain

Got room for a dropper post remote now :thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

When I put my chain on yesterday, I thought I could get away with just pushing the pin back through but the results were less than desirable on the second side plate. Rather than chancing it coming apart on the trail tonight, I went back down to the store today and grabbed a couple quick links and swapped out the questionable connection. Handy little things!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> So true about tires. I'm using maxxis ardent 2.4 front and 2.25 rear. Both tires looks the same on installation but not anymore.


Think casing width goes to the Ardent Race... But the big lugz on the Nobby Nic make it look massive!!

Not sure it's going to stretch a lot (NN) based on overnight check.

Might need a little tenderising out on the trails ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Wolf Tooth 30t front ring
GX Cassette
Chromag Square Wave grips, which I absolutely love
WTB Convict and Breakout 2.5's, decided to try something other than minions or magic marys for once
X1 Chain
Some xt metal brake pads

and now in the mail a nx derailleur because I've broken two gx backplates (whatever the piece of metal the b tension screw slaps) in four days and figured may as well go cheap. Hopefully I get my cash back on those, puzzled as to why its happening. It happened after landing a double and accelerating really hard into the next jump line.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*URGE Archi-Enduro*

Got me this URGE ARCHI-ENDURO size XL but it fits like a M. Bottom line, It's going back to Jenson if you R a size L-XL stay way from URGE it wont fit your head.

Bummer  cause I really like the looks and finish of it.

Cheers


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

lencho said:


> Just converted my RIP 9 to 1x10;
> 
> 
> Absolute Black 32 tooth oval chainring
> ...


Very nicely done. if this is your first experience with 1x10 you are going to love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

SDG Falcon Ti Alloy saddle to match all my other red and black stuff on my bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> SDG Falcon Ti Alloy saddle to match all my other red and black stuff on my bike


Pretty awesome ride.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Pretty awesome ride.


Thanks man!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

targnik said:


> Think casing width goes to the Ardent Race... But the big lugz on the Nobby Nic make it look massive!!
> 
> Not sure it's going to stretch a lot (NN) based on overnight check.
> 
> ...


Yes. Only the trail can do the stretching.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> Yes. Only the trail can do the stretching.


Not necessarily...

My Ardent Race 2.35 went on and looked about the same size as my AR 2.2!?

40 psi for a couple days (w/o riding) and it had grown (stretched) appreciably.

Going on touch/feel, the NN is made from different compounds to what Maxxis uses.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

targnik said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> My Ardent Race 2.35 went on and looked about the same size as my AR 2.2!?
> 
> ...


Huh, I would have thought that the plys would keep the tires from stretching appreciably no matter the rubber compound used...


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Trying this setup out.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

New shifter

Changed out my old Shimano Zee 10 speed shifter for this new Shimano SLX SL 7000 11 speed trigger shifter. Fits better and better quality


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mestapho said:


> Trying this setup out.


That angle makes it look like a kids helmet


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

tony92231 said:


> New shifter
> 
> Changed out my old Shimano Zee 10 speed shifter for this new Shimano SLX SL 7000 11 speed trigger shifter. Fits better and better quality


Are you still running 10 speed?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> That angle makes it look like a kids helmet


Ha! It does! Almost like one of those baseball helmet sundaes


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mestapho said:


> Ha! It does! Almost like one of those baseball helmet sundaes


Right!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Davidfs said:


> Huh, I would have thought that the plys would keep the tires from stretching appreciably no matter the rubber compound used...


I've found Maxxis tyres grow overnight. Conti's don't (ones with Apex), neither it would seem do the new NN's o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just picked her up, might need a thing or two but it is in good shape! More porn later.

And...it matches my MTB


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

New pads and rotors.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> View attachment 1089016
> Just picked her up, might need a thing or two but it is in good shape! More porn later.
> 
> And...it matches my MTB


Nice roadie!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Nice roadie!


Thanks! I did pretty good for used I think 👍


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Update after getting her ready for me.










My stable is complete!


----------



## telecomguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Just picked her up Thursday. X-caliber 8. Changed out grips and added a cage. Next upgrade, saddle!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

lencho said:


> Just converted my RIP 9 to 1x10;
> 
> 
> Absolute Black 32 tooth oval chainring
> ...


Well, all that room from removing the front shifter forced me to get a KS DropZone seat post. Tried it around the neighborhood and it works great. Good value. Can't wait to try it on the trails


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some bling for the Kona also bar tape but the one on is new so keeping it for now. These were cheapo but very light and look nicely done.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Trying to make sure I live through the bike park this weekend.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not huge on bling but got some carbon spacers coming this way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD Dakar (Dec 29, 2015)

AshevilleMTB said:


> I'm not huge on bling but got some carbon spacers coming this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where you get them?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

JD Dakar said:


> Nice! Where you get them?


4pcs Bicycle Full Carbon Headset Spacer Carbon Fiber Gasket 1 1 8" 20 15 10 5mm | eBay


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Davidfs said:


> Are you still running 10 speed?


11 speed


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

I picked up a new Fullface Fox Rampage helmet and goggles for an upcoming trip to Mammoth. Can't wait to hit the trails there. It's been a while.


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Going big 35mm and a wider handlebar with more comfy grips!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Final repairs from the Fatties 2 1/2 somersault off the car rack: Renthal Carbon Lite Bar 35 (40mm) , Hope 50mm Stem, New dropper control, WTB Scraper i45 with Hope Pro 4 Hubs, Diety DH seat ( not quite the color advertised but at least its all there!)........Almost done!!!


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

KS Eten dropper! 














Also got a pair of wellgo flats for my wife's bike.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*headset CAP*


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Haha, headset cap! When I first saw the picture, I thought it was DVD and a butt plug.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Haha, headset cap! When I first saw the picture, I thought it was DVD and a butt plug.


Lol, I just blew by it and thought "why the dvd"


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

pvflyer said:


> View attachment 1091755


Where did you get that cap? Was it from the same website as the others in this thread? It's much more detailed than others I've seen...


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Bell Tranfer Nine full face dome protector*

Bell Transfer Nine & Fly goggles
Got the helmet on eBay for $47.00 
Goggles for $26.00. Only XXL full face I could find. Awesome price.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Haha, headset cap! When I first saw the picture, I thought it was DVD.


Haha I thought the same, about the DVD, Hello Sailor are an oldschool NZ band (look them up on youtube!) and all excited about a new album/dvd...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh I got this new shifter



And this chainring



and it came attached to this entire new Plus-tire bicycle 



then I did this maiden ride with it


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Race Face Atlas Pedals

View attachment 1092783


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some Zee brakes for my Mach 6


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

The bike was free, but the saddle, bar tape, pedals, cable/housing were not.

Late 70's (??) Falcon Super Route, designed by Ernie Clements.

A fine English bike.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My new 9-44 cassette will be here on Tuesday


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Waiting for the rain to stop so I can try out my new 1X10 setup...


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

OneUp Bash Guide for my Knolly Chilcotin!

1up bash guide by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

E13 TRS+ 9-44 11speed cassette and SRAM 1130 11speed chain


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ Want!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> ^^ Want!


The rain has to stop before I can try it out, but I am looking forward to the climbing now compared to the 42 I had before. I already switched to a 26t Absolute Black chainring but the climbs in Montana are killer!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

It's my Eagle clone drivetrain, 96% big gear with lower climbing gear (.59 vs .6)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> The rain has to stop before I can try it out, but I am looking forward to the climbing now compared to the 42 I had before. I already switched to a 26t Absolute Black chainring but the climbs in Montana are killer!


I've ridden my 1X10 once, and it's everything I need and nothing I don't so far, but I could see where that 9T cog would be fun to have. I ran 32X9 on my SS and loved it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I've ridden my 1X10 once, and it's everything I need and nothing I don't so far, but I could see where that 9T cog would be fun to have. I ran 32X9 on my SS and loved it.


I am looking forward to the 9 tooth for the downs but I have to admit, I mostly got it for the 44


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I've ridden my 1X10 once, and it's everything I need and nothing I don't so far, but I could see where that 9T cog would be fun to have. I ran 32X9 on my SS and loved it.


My single speed was not near as extreme, but I am pretty weak, and I tried to ride it on some good climbs. Mine was a 29er with I think a 32-15


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in the midwest with almost no climbing, that's why I'd like to have that lil bit more top end. I should have mentioned that earlier.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I'm in the midwest with almost no climbing, that's why I'd like to have that lil bit more top end. I should have mentioned that earlier.


I miss that bike!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice! I had those same ExiWolf tires on my SS! I miss mine as well.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My new 9-44 cassette will be here on Tuesday


Sunrace or Shimano?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

first parts to show up for my riot build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

HTR4EVR said:


> Sunrace or Shimano?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


E13 TRS+


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I hear this stuff is magical for tire and tube repairs.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New lid and a podium chill bottle. First lid I buy on line, it fits.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

shimano XTR crank with XTR ring.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*New Shoes!*

Not switching over to flats yet but I did also buy some Shimano XT Trail pedals... :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*Peds!*

So far lucky... New Race Face Chester composites...... Good color on these. Grip is incredible!.........P.S. the i45's and Hope 4's are Awesome!!


----------



## Delgado (Sep 9, 2016)

For the kid's bike 














(Shin guards may be next! )


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Delgado said:


> For the kid's bike
> View attachment 1094757
> View attachment 1094758
> 
> ...


Funny how a skid up the back as a baby is a worst case scenario but at this age is a beautiful thing


----------



## Delgado (Sep 9, 2016)

Terranaut said:


> Funny how a skid up the back as a baby is a worst case scenario but at this age is a beautiful thing


Exactly what I said to my wife when I texted her the pic! 
It was also the first ride with his new Smith Forefront helmet. Luckily we didn't really get to test it too hard.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 1094880
View attachment 1094881


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 1094899


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Tease!


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

*New rigid fork on Mariachi SS*

Have to cut the steerer after work today, lets see how this wonder behaves.


----------



## ErVikingo (Sep 15, 2016)

Custom wheels for my new Orbea Occam Ltd. Boost Onyx hubs, DT spokes and WTB Ci24 wheels! (I will sell the never used factory wheels and other take-offs).


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Converting 2x10 to 1x10. These are the first parts to arrive. 32t Race Face NW and Park chain tool:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Rock Surf said:


> Converting 2x10 to 1x10. These are the first parts to arrive. 32t Race Face NW and Park chain tool:
> 
> View attachment 1095359


Cool. I did my conversion with a 30t. Pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Park cassette lockring tool for 12mm thru axles. Bought this to replace my 15yrold Nashbar cassette lockring tool. Going from 11-36 to 11-42.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Back country/CC are blowing out the best cycling jacket/outer layer made at 50% off.

Castelli Gabba 2. $99.99, then 7% cash back through Active Junky. Normally $200. Free 2 day shipping. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delgado (Sep 9, 2016)

I picked up a set of Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0" tires for my kid's Spawn Savage. I'm hoping they'll do better than the Kenda Small Block 8's on the muddy wet roots this winter


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A little Fresh Carbon...*


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1095700


Nice!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Shimano SM-CRM81 30T Chainring

View attachment 1095705


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

New Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair w/ Fox polymer hardware to replace my clapped-out Manitou Swinger. It feels sooo smooooth! 

Rock shox Monarch rt3 debonair by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Raleighguy29 said:


> first parts to show up for my riot build
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the legit show! I love my Chromag stems, bar, and lock-on grips.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkMass said:


> Welcome to the legit show! I love my Chromag stems, bar, and lock-on grips.


Glad to be a part of it. I've got their hifi stem and 15mm Bza bar on my epo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Sunrace 10sp 11-42
10.2 Goatlink
Park Chainring nut tool
Park WP grease
Park Shimano Hollowtech tool


----------



## ErVikingo (Sep 15, 2016)

Race Face stem and Morgaw seat! 

More of my money going to Mundos Del Ciclismo


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Some Fresh Sram*


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Upgraded the 180mm front disc to a Shimano RT66 203mm. I like the feel and modulation of the resin pads so I'm going to stick with them for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice^^^. I'm really diggin' those new Remedys.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rock Surf said:


> Nice^^^. I'm really diggin' those new Remedys.


Looks like Trek forgot to paint that one. 

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

New hoops.









Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Chromag QR for the Chameleon.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Chromag Fubars FU40
Chromag Ranger 60mm
Park master link tool


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Nice Green. Reminds me of Kawasaki green.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Although there are some things still to be replaced (the road tires and pedals are yet to arrive), I believe my recently bought (used) Fatty is almost done, as far as cosmetics...
Bars, grips, stem, saddle, lights and fenders - before someone says anything, yes, I am aware that the fenders are supposed to be assembled on the opposite wheels  - are all new. I need an adjustable and with no setback seatpost...

I have a question, in case anyone is interested in giving an opinion: what to do with the rims... drill them (obviously and as soon as the new tires arrive), but, leave them white with either red or black tape, paint them black and put red tape, or even paint them red and put black tape?!?....

Please gimme your thoughts...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ You're building that to ride on the road?


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ You're building that to ride on the road?


Pretty much... rough roads is what I get the most on my commute to and from work, along with streetcar tracks... I like to cruise on the sidewalks and boardwalks.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*More Fresh SRAM and an XD Driver...*


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just got this together... Amazing bike!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New work stand, feels pretty solid Amazon had it on sale for 39.00....why not? Is better than no stand.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

XT group 11 speed upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> XT group 11 speed upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why the goat link?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

mestapho said:


> Why the goat link?


For the sunrace 11-46 cassette that is waiting at the post office.

Although I read the 11-46 XT cassette won't require a goat link but I don't like the gear distribution by shimano, it's like a 11-34 cassette attached to a 46t sprocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> For the sunrace 11-46 cassette that is waiting at the post office.
> 
> Although I read the 11-46 XT cassette won't require a goat link but I don't like the gear distribution by shimano, it's like a 11-34 cassette attached to a 46t cog.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh. that makes sense. yeah, you probably could've gotten away without it.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> New work stand, feels pretty solid Amazon had it on sale for 39.00....why not? Is better than no stand.


I have a stand very much like that one I'm pretty sure is from the same company, very cheap but solid. I think the clamp will probably be the failure point, but feels like it will last at least a couple years.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

vaer said:


> I have a stand very much like that one I'm pretty sure is from the same company, very cheap but solid. I think the clamp will probably be the failure point, but feels like it will last at least a couple years.


Yeah Im actually happy w/it, Im still learning bikes but even routine maintance will be much easier now.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

mestapho said:


> Ahhh. that makes sense. yeah, you probably could've gotten away without it.


Probably. 
A fellow rider got an 11-42 cassette installed without the goat link and has lots of shifting problems. I have been running the same setup in 10 speeds with the goat link without any trouble. I think is worth it.

Check the teeth distribution on this cassette. In my opinion is more efficient.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> Probably.
> A fellow rider got an 11-42 cassette installed without the goat link and has lots of shifting problems. I have been running the same setup in 10 speeds with the goat link without any trouble. I think is worth it.


I replaced my broken long RD with a mid RD and the only way it would shift properly was to install a Goat link.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

BADDANDY said:


> I replaced my broken long RD with a mid RD and the only way it would shift properly was to install a Goat link.


Yes. It's worth every penny, shifting problems sucks. Did you get the 10th or the 11th?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Fixed my Maverick DUC32! Thanks Ethan!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Sunrace 11-46 Cassette 
Shimano 11 speeds XT combo
SRAM 11speed chain

HERE IS MY QUESTION

Should I degrease the new chain or simply lube it and wipe off the excess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Added some OneUp stuff. ISG-05 top chain guide and decided to try oval. Did a fun 20 mile ride on it and it felt good. Not sure I noticed a big difference from the round I have been running though.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

I got a top guide myself and a round 32t front ring. They make fantastic products 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dvo in the house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Dvo in the house
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good..

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2014 unit...

Looking forward to using CTD switch, particularly the C mode on my local trails that all start with big climbs 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Wore out my Crampons and fancied a change


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

targnik said:


> 2015 unit...
> 
> Looking forward to using CTD switch, particularly the C mode on my local trails that all start with big climbs
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Depending on your weight, I run my ctd in the trail position and no pedal Bob even on the worse climbs.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

syrous44 said:


> Depending on your weight, I run my ctd in the trail position and no pedal Bob even on the worse climbs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


All kitted up I'd be around 245

Our climbs are pretty steep and continuous

I've got an rp23 float on my 29er and use the pro pedal mode for climbs and flatter stuff then flip the switch for the descents.

Fiddling with knobs makes riding more fun 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

I weigh around the same and always leave it in trail and no Bob what's so ever. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

:d


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

New feedback bike stand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

New brakes and final touches.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, there are cheaper ways of doing the same thing, but you gotta love the name


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just ordered a new Cannondale Slate 105 (size lg) and some new XT pedals to go with it. Bikes start shipping October 22, so hopefully mine will be here before November


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

This - https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - is coming Friday, so I can start working comfortably. First task, replacing the rotors (already did the levers and calipers, but kept the stock 160mm) and clean the drivetrain...


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Just ordered a new Cannondale Slate 105 (size lg) and some new XT pedals to go with it. Bikes start shipping October 22, so hopefully mine will be here before November


We have a thread going on over in the cyclocross forum for the Slate. I've loved mine so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stoked to get my hitch! No more removing the front wheel! Or worry about my interior 👍👍


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

curious, which one did you buy?


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Felt that the stock shock was holding the bike (and me) back a bit by being too harsh on rough ground. And if I should upgrade, why not try a coil? 









Unfortunately I haven't had time to try it out on the trails yet, but after messing with some urban obstacles the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Quentin said:


> We have a thread going on over in the cyclocross forum for the Slate. I've loved mine so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Checked out the thread, some good reading. Which model did you go with? I have a pretty decked out Santa Cruz Hightower but I wanted a lightweight all-rounder and am very excited about this bike. Do you find it capable off road with the stock rubber or have you changed that out? I was looking to upgrade down the road to either Cazadaros or Knards and changing the gearing(I'm weak and the hills around here are killers) to an 11-32 cassette and 50/34 chainrings. The 105 version lends itself well to cheap front gearing changes. What is your typical riding split 80/20 road to off-road? I imagine that I will do more road/gravel in my area as all the trails around here need super low gearing (15-20% average grade)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jn24uk said:


> curious, which one did you buy?


was that question for me?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Checked out the thread, some good reading. Which model did you go with? I have a pretty decked out Santa Cruz Hightower but I wanted a lightweight all-rounder and am very excited about this bike. Do you find it capable off road with the stock rubber or have you changed that out? I was looking to upgrade down the road to either Cazadaros or Knards and changing the gearing(I'm weak and the hills around here are killers) to an 11-32 cassette and 50/34 chainrings. The 105 version lends itself well to cheap front gearing changes. What is your typical riding split 80/20 road to off-road? I imagine that I will do more road/gravel in my area as all the trails around here need super low gearing (15-20% average grade)


I went with the Ultegra. I would say my mileage is split 60/40 road/gravel. I'm still on the stock rubber and very happy with it other than getting a sidewall puncture that put me back on tubes after a short flirt with tubeless. I'm on stock gearing and it is actually more aggressive than my road bike. I've adapted, though, and am very happy with the gearing now. I'm probably 100' of climbing per mile on typical road/gravel ride. I did a 40mi loop about a month ago that had road, gravel, creek crossings, and single track MTB. Such a fun bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> was that question for me?


I'm guessing, yes, since you just showed us a box and didn't tell us what you actually bought.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rogsim said:


> I'm guessing, yes, since you just showed us a box and didn't tell us what you actually bought.


Its a hitch for my Mazada 3 buying a rack from a friend.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Quentin said:


> I went with the Ultegra. I would say my mileage is split 60/40 road/gravel. I'm still on the stock rubber and very happy with it other than getting a sidewall puncture that put me back on tubes after a short flirt with tubeless. I'm on stock gearing and it is actually more aggressive than my road bike. I've adapted, though, and am very happy with the gearing now. I'm probably 100' of climbing per mile on typical road/gravel ride. I did a 40mi loop about a month ago that had road, gravel, creek crossings, and single track MTB. Such a fun bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most climbs start at 6500 ft elevation here. I will more than likely adjust my gearing. But I am gonna try it out first. I will also try the stock rubber but I just ordered some Surly Knards for the upcoming snow season. I just hope I don't have to wait too long for the bike to get here. Some folks waited months for their bikes. There are some good gravel roads by me but the climb back home is 1500 ft in five miles with the majority of the climbing in the last mile. I may just have to take my bike down the hill on my bike rack and shuttle back up, we'll see after the first try. I may be selling myself short. I am glad you like your bike, I am really jonesing for some saddle time as most trails are an hour and a half away and the two here in Yellowstone are closed because of bear activity.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Flugelbinder said:


> This - https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - is coming Friday, so I can start working comfortably. First task, replacing the rotors (already did the levers and calipers, but kept the stock 160mm) and clean the drivetrain...


This is a very sturdy stand, my friends...

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00XCV42PI/ref=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item - is coming this evening for a complete cleanup tomorrow - no MotoGP race tthis Sunday...


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

My gear for the Granfondo di Roma, tomorrow morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Its a hitch for my Mazada 3 buying a rack from a friend.


Did you see the look he gave you?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you see the look he gave you?
> 
> View attachment 1098628


No kidding! Lol...it was just a hitch 👍


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

A better perspective...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a T-Shirt but if you knew me, its pretty funny at 5'11.5" 160lbs 😁


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

This








Because this can kiss my butt!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

JCWages said:


> This
> View attachment 1098836
> 
> 
> ...


Might want to look at the newer Park version they also have notches so you can pull the links apart to lock them together.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

mestapho said:


> Might want to look at the newer Park version they also have notches so you can pull the links apart to lock them together.


Figures. Thanks


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

New hubs and hoops, the SS is about to get sick
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Picked up this 









To mount the GoPro like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better not bottom out that fork...


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Deartist7 said:


> You better not bottom out that fork...


Exactly!

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Stupidest mount ever. I wouldn't chance scratching my stantions or worse bottoming out. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Since when do forks bottom.out that close to the crown. I could fit that thin mount on my manitou with room to spare. But direct mount to stanchion is a bad idea, need something between the mount and stanchion, aka rubber or thin foam pad.

Mounting on the lower is kind of fun though, just don't hit anything lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tigris99 said:


> Since when do forks bottom.out that close to the crown. I could fit that thin mount on my manitou with room to spare. But direct mount to stanchion is a bad idea, need something between the mount and stanchion, aka rubber or thin foam pad.
> 
> Mounting on the lower is kind of fun though, just don't hit anything lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


All this ^^ and more.

Here's the more, it's sticking out like a sore thumb. Hopefully he'll post up the cameras last footage as it gets crunched.


----------



## Sab666 (Apr 19, 2011)

About to install this little thingybob..


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've don't it on a lower before. It's tricky to get mounted and difficult to watch for long but when trail is smooth its a cool shot.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Since when do forks bottom.out that close to the crown.


Was this sarcasm? You never bottom your fork? I push the o-ring all the way to the crown almost every time I ride. Why would anyone set their fork up to NOT use ALL of the travel?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Was this sarcasm? You never bottom your fork? I push the o-ring all the way to the crown almost every time I ride. Why would anyone set their fork up to NOT use ALL of the travel?


The objective is to NOT bottom out your fork, but to just come short of maximizing the most of your travel. When my fork is dialed in and set up correctly, I want to max out with about a 1/4" or about 6 mm of remaining gap from bottoming.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> The objective is to NOT bottom out your fork, but to just come short of maximizing the most of your travel. When my fork is dialed in and set up correctly, I want to max out with about a 1/4" or about 6 mm of remaining gap from bottoming.


Ditto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

syrous44 said:


> Stupidest mount ever. I wouldn't chance scratching my stantions or worse bottoming out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Stupidest?









120mm is just shy of the mount. If it does exceed the 120mm, it never has, it bottoms out on the mount instead of the crown.

Good point about scratching the stanchion I will pad it. Thanks

Will definitely post up video if I rip the "sore thumb" off.

Helmet angle. Meh
Chest mount. Shows trail and cockpit at best angle. Too hot to wear for extended rides. 
Bar mount: either get cables or crappy angle. 
Upper stanchion: Catches front wheel and trail from a cool angle. 
I am open to suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I reckon pointing backwards from there wouldnt be bad, be better with a rider close to you too


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Always better with a Rider in the pic. If I could just keep up with my buddies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> The objective is to NOT bottom out your fork, but to just come short of maximizing the most of your travel. When my fork is dialed in and set up correctly, I want to max out with about a 1/4" or about 6 mm of remaining gap from bottoming.





mbmobile said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double ditto, is that even legal?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Stupidest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bar mount works great. Who cares if it shows a cable or two at least it gives the perfect point of view without a high risk of it getting smashed in a crash. The chest mount is a great option although as you said too hot for extended rides. The mount you have shown us scares the crap out of me. You wouldn't dangle your limbs out in the breeze to smack against something, would you? No, I doubt it, so why subject your pride and joy camera to such abuse?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Double ditto, is that even legal?


Totally. You just can't triple stamp a double stamp.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

If that camera hits something solid enough to damage it only sticking out 3 inches you can kiss you bars and knee goodbye too. I would put some rubber in there and try it. A little bit of weeds slapping it will do nothing other than rotate the mount (which the rubber will fix). It's only getting smashed if you do. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Terranaut said:


> If that camera hits something solid enough to damage it only sticking out 3 inches you can kiss you bars and knee goodbye too. I would put some rubber in there and try it. A little bit of weeds slapping it will do nothing other than rotate the mount (which the rubber will fix). It's only getting smashed if you do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Are you going against the family?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You wouldn't dangle your limbs out in the breeze to smack against something, would you? No, I doubt it, so why subject your pride and joy camera to such abuse?


The camera only sticks out from the fork 3"? My knee and foot stick out a lot farther than that. My guess is if I am going to smack the camera I will be smacking body parts too. If I smack hard enough to break the camera I will likely have broken me too , unless it is a bail off crash, which will mean I will likely be too busy checking myself for missing parts in may forget about the camera 

Here is a video link with this camera angle. http://m.pinkbike.com/video/445872/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who cares if it shows a cable or two


Me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> The camera only sticks out from the fork 3"? My knee and foot stick out a lot farther than that. My guess is if I am going to smack the camera I will be smacking body parts too. If I smack hard enough to break the camera I will likely have broken me too , unless it is a bail off crash, which will mean I will likely be too busy checking myself for missing parts in may forget about the camera
> 
> Here is a video link with this camera angle. http://m.pinkbike.com/video/445872/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hear the echo on here? ;-)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Chest mount FTW! 

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P 😜


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't and if you haven't noticed [my avatar] I'm the judge of what's right and wrong around here.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Scottay5150 said:


> Chest mount FTW!
> 
> Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P


My wife just informed me that the chest mount looks stupid and looks are more important than camera angle. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Well sorry my just informed me that the chest mount looks stupid and looks are more important than camera angle. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rest my case.. 

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't and if you haven't noticed [my avatar] I'm the judge of what's right and wrong around here.


My bad not sure what I was thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

for my new







which should ship October 22 hopefully


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

and sintered semi metallic brake pads for my Guide RSC brakes on my Hightower


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

*Stans Arch MK3 XT 8010 Hubs DT Comp Spokes*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> My bad not sure what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So now that we've got that straight I assume you will be abandoning the sore thumb mount for an alternate mount.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course I will. Trust me. 

Note to self, do not send video links to DJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
I'll be waiting.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> and sintered semi metallic brake pads for my Guide RSC brakes on my Hightower


Just curious how much was that FOX cover up?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> for my new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just made a similar order.










Fabric bottles installed on my Slate.










They were a countermeasure to having to remove a cage every time I took the kiddo out on a ride in her Thule Ridealong. No more cage removal required. Now if Thule would make a mount that didn't require 4 bolts to install.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


>


I have the same one; it's still going as strong as the day I got it. No velcro to be found on the thing which is awesome!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New seatpost (Race Face ride XC); I've been wanting one with a two bolt clamp to replace the old one bolt style. Have to cut a few inches off of it (Mr. Seatpost allow me to introduce you to Mr. Zipcut!), but it looks happy there!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally a real rack got it from my buddy for cheap. Im saving up for a Raxter soon but I was tired of removing the front wheel, mess up my car etc.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> Since when do forks bottom.out that close to the crown. I could fit that thin mount on my manitou with room to spare. But direct mount to stanchion is a bad idea, need something between the mount and stanchion, aka rubber or thin foam pad.
> 
> Mounting on the lower is kind of fun though, just don't hit anything lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I do it with my rs recon silver 100mm sometimes I added a zip tie purposely to see how much my fork does move and for setting my sag.


----------



## Ozcruiser3000 (Oct 12, 2016)

New shock pump.


----------



## Ozcruiser3000 (Oct 12, 2016)

New gloves.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Replace the Giant XTC frame broken*

nice frame hope is strong


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

Picked this up about a month ago. 2017 Fuel EX 9.8. Love the bike and took it to Moab. Wow! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Just curious how much was that FOX cover up?


$36 at Jenson


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Finally a real rack got it from my buddy for cheap. Im saving up for a Raxter soon but I was tired of removing the front wheel, mess up my car etc.


I've been rocking that same rack for 10 years now, and have put it on many different cars & trucks. It still works great, so I have no real justification to buy something fancier.

Dan


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Danimal said:


> I've been rocking that same rack for 10 years now, and have put it on many different cars & trucks. It still works great, so I have no real justification to buy something fancier.
> 
> Dan


I was thinking of keeping it anyways but you have a valid point.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1099782


I would like to load my bike last please?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> $36 at Jenson


Thanks, a bit cheaper than I thought.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new jacket and new KS LEV 272 Integra for my Slate


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Whispbar rack & bike carriers & yes, they are very quiet.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

Shiny new bits, just have to wait for the shifter to turn up!


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

GarthMci said:


> Shiny new bits, just have to wait for the shifter to turn up!


Nice!


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

780mm bar and 50mm stem. Finally upgraded to 31.8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

VT1 said:


> 780mm bar and 50mm stem. Finally upgraded to 31.8.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sad









HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*New Frame!*


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Ozcruiser3000 said:


> New shock pump.
> View attachment 1099662


I have one of those. Awesome shock pump!


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

A Yinding light from Gear Best.








Wolf tooth components 40t and 16t and KMC X10 chain








Absolute black oval 32t chainring (hasn't arrived yet!)


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

New camping trailer to carry my bike on


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New camping trailer to carry my bike on


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New camping trailer to carry my bike on


Let me guess.... Your favorite color is blue and your heading to Dornan's for a beer? Enjoy your rides!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Carve It Up said:


> Let me guess.... Your favorite color is blue and your heading to Dornan's for a beer? Enjoy your rides!


How'd you guess? No, on my way to Jackson Hole. Tetons in the background don't look nearly as good in the photo.


----------



## Tannerjay (Oct 21, 2016)

cid:23575E20-AA82-4BA1-91A3-CA9D2701DCB8


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New camping trailer to carry my bike on





mtnbkr80015 said:


> How'd you guess? No, on my way to Jackson Hole. Tetons in the background don't look nearly as good in the photo.


Very, very nice!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Didn't need new cranks, but when carbon X01's pop up for 125$ shipped you pounce! 

Edit: I give up trying to rotate the image or delete the duplicate.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^ Nice, and here's a rotation view.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New camping trailer to carry my bike on


That would look good behind my red FJ.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooops, looks like he crashed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

He's crawling back to his feet.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Cube All Mountain Pro shoes...

Too much mud, moving to flat with SPD

https://www.cube.eu/it/equipment/shoes/am-series/product/cube-shoes-all-mountain-pro-teamline/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Hawg said:


> Ooops, looks like he crashed.


Nah, just in Australia...


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Didn't need new cranks, but when carbon X01's pop up for 125$ shipped you pounce!
> 
> Edit: I give up trying to rotate the image or delete the duplicate.


I am very green to this and everything is new to me; recently, I upgraded the crank arms that came with my used-bought bike and, not sure if it's some kind of placebo effect, but (it seems) I can pedal with less effort?, faster with my muscles getting tired way later (particularly noticeable when climbing?)?!?...
Is this correct? With only different cranks (haven't even put on the new race face chainring)?

Sweet deal, btw...


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Flugelbinder said:


> I am very green to this and everything is new to me; recently, I upgraded the crank arms that came with my used-bought bike and, not sure if it's some kind of placebo effect, but (it seems) I can pedal with less effort?, faster with my muscles getting tired way later (particularly noticeable when climbing?)?!?...
> Is this correct? With only different cranks (haven't even put on the new race face chainring)?
> 
> Sweet deal, btw...


I'm no expert on cranks, or carbon, but if you got carbon cranks, maybe they are dampening the rough stuff a little more than your last cranks, hence they feel fresher than before because of taking less of the beating?

Happens with some carbon bars, I don't see why it wouldn't on carbon cranks.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Flugelbinder said:


> I am very green to this and everything is new to me; recently, I upgraded the crank arms that came with my used-bought bike and, not sure if it's some kind of placebo effect, but (it seems) I can pedal with less effort?, faster with my muscles getting tired way later (particularly noticeable when climbing?)?!?...
> Is this correct? With only different cranks (haven't even put on the new race face chainring)?


Placebo, but I've always said that as long as it works a placebo is just as good as the real thing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Flugelbinder said:


> I am very green to this and everything is new to me; recently, I upgraded the crank arms that came with my used-bought bike and, not sure if it's some kind of placebo effect, but (it seems) I can pedal with less effort?, faster with my muscles getting tired way later (particularly noticeable when climbing?)?!?...
> Is this correct? With only different cranks (haven't even put on the new race face chainring)?
> 
> Sweet deal, btw...


It's more likely that you're getting physically stronger with each ride.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My first ever Hope bits......... but not my last, as my hand built wheelset is coming to this thread real soon. :thumbsup:

View attachment 1101424


View attachment 1101425


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hope so ^


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*was Giant XTC 0 29*

size XL ,replace seat tube with FSA and bottom bracket , handlebar PRO carbon


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Emd9*

shurely


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

I figured since I broke a brick in half with my front chain ring and didn't bend it or break the chain I wouldn't push my luck for a 2nd time and got a Fouriers bash guard / chain guide.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's more likely that you're getting physically stronger with each ride.


It did occur to me, but I noticed a huge difference right after replacing the cranks, using the chainring that came with the cranks (cause it could have some influence also?)... I have noticed my abs becoming really carved in the past (almost) 2 months, not so much my legs...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Canari wind jacket for those cooler rides in LA.....it happens 😊 👍


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

30 teeth of oval, narrow-wide awesomeness by Absolute Black. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anti sway/rattle for my hitch rack 👍


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

With all these ^^ tiny purchases I thought I'd go all out and drop some serious coin on some new gloves today.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> With all these ^^ tiny purchases I thought I'd go all out and drop some serious coin on some new gloves today.
> 
> View attachment 1102829


Oh, half finger gloves. Very roadie/metro.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, half finger gloves. Very roadie/metro.


I've always used half finger unless it's really cold then the full finger gloves are brought out. I like to be able to have full feel of my controls which half finger allows.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've always used half finger unless it's really cold then the full finger gloves are brought out. I like to be able to have full feel of my controls which half finger allows.


I take a hole punch and punch dots of skateboard tape and I put four or five of them on my levers for more grip and feel.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I take a hole punch and punch dots of skateboard tape and I put four or five of them on my levers for more grip and feel.


Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Photos or it didn't happen.


Not tonight, but remind me and I'll get one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Not tonight, but remind me and I'll get one.


Here's your reminder.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Midgemagnet said:


> Some new winter tyres and a bottle cage fetched up in the post. Got a Conti Mountain King II Race Sport 2.4", and the same again in 2.2", and a fairly inexpensive SKS cage 'cos eventually I'll wipe out and the handlebars will break it. The 2.2" tyre was faulty (pic) so back to the vendor it went. I killed my rear summer tyre a few days ago, so I had to go out today with the squarish profile fat knobbly 2.4" MC on the rear and a lightweight round profile Conti Race King on the front. An odd combination that I wouldn't recommend.


It it ain't made in Korbach, it ain't real Conti 

Case and point your pic... 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Reverb remote 

Bought off of eBay, saved $50 approx.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*Just got hitched!*

New hitch mounted bike carrier from 1Up USA!








Super compact design!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Midgemagnet said:


> Some new winter tyres and a bottle cage fetched up in the post. Got a Conti Mountain King II Race Sport 2.4", and the same again in 2.2", and a fairly inexpensive SKS cage 'cos eventually I'll wipe out and the handlebars will break it. The 2.2" tyre was faulty (pic) so back to the vendor it went. I killed my rear summer tyre a few days ago, so I had to go out today with the squarish profile fat knobbly 2.4" MC on the rear and a lightweight round profile Conti Race King on the front. An odd combination that I wouldn't recommend.


How does that even make it to the shop?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


>


I thought you were joking at first.

So that's your solution to feeling the controls with full finger gloves? Maybe this winter when I finally put the full fingers back on I'll give that a go.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovin the bright orange :skep:

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had an issue "feeling" the levers with full finger gloves. I raced MX/Harescrambles for years before getting into MTB riding and have a ton of leftover MX gloves that I wear. Never made sense to by new gloves when I had so many of those laying around. Lever feel has just never been an issue.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

OneUp Low Direct Mount Chain Guide:

View attachment 1103184


View attachment 1103185


View attachment 1103186


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet setup ^.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet setup ^.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*New Wheels & Tires!*

Industry Nine Torch Classic hubs
Stan's Flow MK3 rims
Maxxis DHR II 29x.23 Exo/Tr tires


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Wow, nice bike! You have like a two foot driveway. What do you do if you want to wash your car or bike?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Wow, nice bike! You have like a two foot driveway. What do you do if you want to wash your car or bike?


Nobody washes their car or bike at home anymore. There's global drought, did you forget?

Heck, I even take my bike to the car wash!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Nobody washes their car or bike at home anymore. There's global drought, did you forget?
> 
> Heck, I even take my bike to the car wash!


Who asked you?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Wow, nice bike! You have like a two foot driveway. What do you do if you want to wash your car or bike?


LOL! I just park parallel to the garage. The entire street is just garages, so not very busy.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Limited Edition Stem Cap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nobody washes their car or bike at home anymore. There's global drought, did you forget? 

Heck, I even take my bike to the car wash!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

I found me some onZa's


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Venzo torch wrench

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Brand new pedals. I was able to get them with reflectors with no up charge 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheJesusfreak said:


> I found me some onZa's
> View attachment 1103578


Those are awesome...too bad I only use flats 👍


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Those are awesome...too bad I only use flats


Did you check out my new flats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Did you check out my new flats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did, those reflectors wont break? Im a fan of VPs though


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> I did, those reflectors wont break? Im a fan of VPs though


When you add bling you do take a risk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

A new bike for myself after 10 years of riding my 2006 Trek 3700. Time for an upgrade to keep up with the times..lol.. The 2016 Trek X-Caliber 8 is my first foray into the world of disc brakes and 29ers. And boy do I love that frame colour. Trek calls it powder blue. Its basically turqoise i suppose. Those pedals will be switched to clipless spd's soon!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Congratulations! Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Was looking at the same one. Have you tried it our yet?


----------



## RobinG (Nov 6, 2016)

*Open One+*

Open One+, Enve, Lauf fork = 19lbs and some change...


----------



## rodfather450r (Dec 16, 2008)

*Dropper Post!!*

Got the KS eten remote post for my 26er HT. I can't believe what a huge difference it made on the trail!


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

RobinG said:


> Open One+, Enve, Lauf fork = 19lbs and some change...
> View attachment 1103983


wowerz thats lightweight

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodfather450r (Dec 16, 2008)

*3x9 to 1x9 OVAL*

I converted my 26er to a 1x9 with the AbsoluteBlack oval chainring 32t. Just got it installed! Can't wait to get it on the trail!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rodfather450r said:


> I converted my 26er to a 1x9 with the AbsoluteBlack oval chainring 32t. Just got it installed! Can't wait to get it on the trail!
> View attachment 1104553


Any photos of it on the bike?


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Any photos of it on the bike?


I just put an absolute black oval on a couple of weeks ago.....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a Beanie..but liked the Orange bike and the bag has a good message 😁


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

The new bike arrives with SLX cassette and chain on a Di2 XT set.

That just bothered me, I had to buy the XT missing parts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mbmobile said:


> The new bike arrives with SLX cassette and chain on a Di2 XT set.
> 
> That just bothered me, I had to buy the XT missing parts
> 
> ...


Are u going to sell the SLX?


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Are u going to sell the SLX?


Yes, both cassette and chain, brand new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mbmobile said:


> Yes, both cassette and chain, brand new!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me the details, I might jump on it doing a build my goal is 1x11. Thanks!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

'nuff said:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Some might be a little slower than others to pick up on that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Some might be a little slower than others to pick up on that.


I was wondering if it is a real purchase


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

New meaning to Feel The Burn


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Would be good with some Speed Metal!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Déjà vu eh, Corn?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

burtronix said:


> 'nuff said:


Holy Jesus, Apples making a ****in' butt plug? If I can't charge it while it's in her, I'm not buying it. Because, you know the battery probably won't last more than four hours.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

what happnes if you havr a dropper post?...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> what happnes if you havr a dropper post?...


Drop it like it's hot!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Déjà vu eh, Corn?


Even Shawn cut and pasted his same response from the other thread.

It's like the Twilight Zone around here sometimes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Even Shawn cut and pasted his same response from the other thread.
> 
> It's like the Twilight Zone around here sometimes.


You guys are slow! Watching post election rioting coverage?


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Trail building boots for the winter.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I get more stuff tomorrow for my build....first item to arrive loving the color and feel. We will see if its as good as I have read.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously ?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

johnD said:


> seriously ?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Front light with battery*

Agm


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

New hubs, and seatpost clamp. Just need to select the hoops


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Waiting on the brown truck but this came in FAST starting to like Jenson 👍 😊


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

How many Specialized stickers should I use??? Lol..Nashbar budget build stuff like the frame not as heavy as I thought..love the plain look.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Ditching my 510 and Vivoactive and upgraded to the 920xt.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Ditching my 510 and Vivoactive and upgraded to the 920xt.
> 
> View attachment 1104919


FTW! I have a Forerunner 230 which I love! Great for tracking rides and runs!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah I had been eyeballing them. I guess a new model is about to be released because just just about every online retailer recently started blowing them out for 200$. At that price it was hard to resist!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

osprey syncro ten, new trucker brake pads and a 24 pack of gu. maybe these things will spur me to ride a little more.

i almost picked up a nightrider something or other 950 on sale at REI but i want to know more about it first.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Stan's ZTR Podium wheels for my Cannondale Slate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rideallday110 (Nov 20, 2015)

LB 34mm wheels with DT Swiss 240s
My bike is complete.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

*A laundry list of items!*

•	NS Bikes 800MM handlebars
•	Ragley 50MM stem
•	Fox Float 36/20MM PUSHED RC2 dropped to 150MM
•	203/180MM SRAM rotors
•	POC helmet 
•	GoodRidge brake lines
•	Turner eccentric lower shock mounting bolt to slacken head tube
•	Specialized Ground Control tires 2.3 finally tubeless (it looks like sealant is coming out, is this normal?)
•	ChroMag grips
•	Gravity Dropper Turbo
•	WTB Volt 150MM
•	Fox Ranger gloves
•	IRD 40T 9SPD cassette
•	Black Turner headbadge
•	Warranty SRAM brake levers/bled 
•	Black SpurCycle Bell


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

POC Tectal Race (Birthday present to myself)



























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

went ahead and got the niterider lumina boost 950 on sale at REI today.

all i have is the empty packaging to show you because it's on the charger now.

charged it and went for a short full moon ride, carrying a big pack with camera gear and tripod...i'm pretty impressed for $74.99. 

the cheap cree dual beam goes on my helmet now...


----------



## OptimusV6 (Jan 21, 2008)

Some PVC bits to make this:









That's a 26" tire, if I measured and cut correctly, the stand will fit my Christmas present beautifully 

Also, Ergon GS2 grips and a Mosso rigid fork (similar to the black one, not my photo) to convert my 2001 Trek 4500 into a more road friendly bike, which will be use to cruise with my family and pull a cart for my little one.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

OptimusV6 said:


> Some PVC bits to make this:
> 
> View attachment 1105352
> 
> ...


----------



## OptimusV6 (Jan 21, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...which means he can fit it perfectly in their when he stops by if you leave it out with milk and cookies


Indeed! I love xmas


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OptimusV6 said:


> sXeXBMXer said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed! I love xmas
> ...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> OptimusV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just talk to yourself?
> ...


----------



## OptimusV6 (Jan 21, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> OptimusV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just talk to yourself?
> ...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Operator error


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I have only been wanting to own a Breezer Lightning since 1991. I finally was able to get a new (2013) frame. I will be moving all my upgrades over from my Breezer Storm to this.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some more small parts. Chromag grips..the only nice brown grips I could find to match my Charge saddle and 60mm stem.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Brake pads and insulated gloves! I carry a pair of ski gloves as a backup, but it's nice to start out with something not as bulky. I turn into the biggest baby when my hands get cold, lol.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Race Face seatpost and Arundel bottle cage. They are pricy but paid about 9.00 after free shipping and 15% off.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hope Pro 4 / Stan's Flow MK3 / DT Comp Spokes / DT Brass Nipples

View attachment 1105965


View attachment 1105966


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Time for a new drive train


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

This is my bikes new ride!!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Some more small parts. Chromag grips..the only nice brown grips I could find to match my Charge saddle and 60mm stem.


Thanks mate, I was wondering if there was a nice pair of brown grips anywhere!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bataleon said:


> Thanks mate, I was wondering if there was a nice pair of brown grips anywhere!


Cool it was hard to find, those Ourys are awful. Im not much into gold but when I got them I was ok with them.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Cool it was hard to find, those Ourys are awful. Im not much into gold but when I got them I was ok with them.


I had gold lock rings on my grips that had to go! A can of Easy-Off and a toothbrush took the anodizing right off.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I had gold lock rings on my grips that had to go! A can of Easy-Off and a toothbrush took the anodizing right off.


Lol, I will see if I can live with them..no scratches with a toothbrush?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Lol, I will see if I can live with them..no scratches with a toothbrush?


Nope, no scratches. You don't even really need a brush, just helps get in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Nope, no scratches. You don't even really need a brush, just helps get in the nooks and crannies.


Cool will keep that in mind. 👍


----------



## GeauxTigers (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

After leaving my Roeckl Rverdens (bloody good winter gloves btw) behind after Sundays race, l needed something new, today l grabbed these at 50% off (f**k yeah!!!) at my LBS









I reckon these will be warmer than the Roeckls.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

not really a purchase , but I scored this raleigh tangent for free....an upgrade from my too large schwinn sierra.... anybody want a 23" schwinn frame?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Gotta love BackCountry. 20% off plus free 2 day shipping. They even threw in a Maxxis tote bag.

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.8!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess I need to make a 'latest purchase'









My LBS did not have a pressure gauge, I told them it's okay, I'll just get a $1.98 one at the grocery store.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahaha! Nice


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

New whip from CC! First ride tomorrow!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

These guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Going 1x10. Gathering parts.

Sunrace MS3 11-40 cassette.


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

do my own custom build


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

zett78 said:


> View attachment 1106980
> 
> 
> do my own custom build


Congrats!

Nice touch with the fruit photo shoot. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Nice touch with the fruit photo shoot.


I would've removed the kettle, and centred the frame between the power points, placed the fruit a little in front to,

but thats just me


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Non-explodey batteries and charger for my new bike light. Parking downtown was a pain, but the folks at the local ecig shop were super friendly and helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

*New Bike*

DiamondBack Overdrive 29er Pro.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video from Sedona,

DJ I did not use this mount, trust me.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Video from Sedona,
> 
> DJ I did not use this mount, trust me.


Nice video, great music and are you sure you didn't yes that mount? The angle sure looks like you did.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Fenix PD35 and two hose clamps. :thumbsup:


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice idea mate! 

I've had a PD35 for about 2 years now, it's such a nice torch


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Andrew8404 said:


> New whip from CC! First ride tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! How's she ride?


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

cycljunkie said:


> Awesome! How's she ride?


I can't get over the climbing ability of this bike! By far one of the best climbing platforms out there! I was tempted by the SB5c but so glad I didn't! Still working on the DH which is good but more stiff then plush feeling. Have had some issues with the rear tire and bent rim lip already on the Ibis 738 wheels. Even though this bike is more geared for the DH it feels like an all around bike.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice video, great music and are you sure you didn't yes that mount? The angle sure looks like you did.


UMMMM, No?

That may be an optical illusion.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

New drive train for the race bike. 9 speed XT with XTR cables.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Santa is bringing me a pair of these ^^



















Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

targnik said:


> Santa is bringing me a pair of these ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their website has a ton on clearance and the code fall30 gets you another 30% off

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

drwx said:


> Their website has a ton on clearance and the code fall30 gets you another 30% off
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Got from CRC...

15% off...

Pretty cheap shipping too 

PS - They're $120 usd on their website... (less shipping)

I paid $125 nzd ($88 usd, delivered)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

targnik said:


> Got from CRC...
> 
> 15% off...
> 
> ...


Free shipping on fiveten.com. $45.50 for a pair of freerider vxi shipped.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

drwx said:


> Free shipping on fiveten.com. $45.50 for a pair of freerider vxi shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


In the US, maybe...

I live near Antarctica  don't think their free shipping would stretch that far 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Converting to 1x11 on my old trusty steed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dang, you're all over the forums with that today.


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dang, you're all over the forums with that today.


LOL, I suck at using Tapatalk. I can't keep up with what I posted!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

VT1 said:


> LOL, I suck at using Tapatalk. I can't keep up with what I posted!


Oh yeah, I never use that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stan's Rapids tubeless 29er wheelset purchased though the classifieds here for my first build.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up a new helmet for the kid. $80 shipped on Amazon!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Picked up a new helmet for the kid. $80 shipped on Amazon!
> View attachment 1107969


Dang! 80$? Link?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang! 80$? Link?


https://www.amazon.com/Bell-Super-MIPS-Equipped-Helmet/dp/B014XGB0EG?th=1

I got mine from seller UBXBikes but there are a lot of sellers with similar pricing now. BackCountry, JensonUSA, etc.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Nobby Nic 29x2.35 front and rear on the FSR.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang! 80$? Link?


Yeah 70 bucks with active junky on backcountry but think they only have smalls left. Just got mine today too the blue looks amazing in person!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got the blue chainring.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Got the blue chainring.


I have one of those. Works pretty well even though I've been using it with a slightly bent spider.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

The Kinetic, not the bike. After 12 years of riding, I finally broke down and bought a trainer. Hopefully this lets me ramp up to speed more quickly in the spring. Playing soccer and running during the winter to stay fit causes too much wear and tear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Deartist7 said:


> I have one of those. Works pretty well even though I've been using it with a slightly bent spider.


Nice, man. I got the 36 tooth cuz I'm bottoming out on the downhills with my 32.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Quentin said:


> The Kinetic, not the bike. After 12 years of riding, I finally broke down and bought a trainer. Hopefully this lets me ramp up to speed more quickly in the spring. Playing soccer and running during the winter to stay fit causes too much wear and tear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a trainer last year with that same hope. It turns out that riding a trainer is really boring and I haven't touched the thing in almost a year. I'd rather bundle up and just go ride in the cold.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i made lots of purchases recently that resulted in this. first ride later today.

XL Wednesday frame
Lefty fork/hub
Surly Rolling Darryl rims
Bitex rear hub (bikehubstore)
Surly Bud front/45 North Dillinger 5 in reverse rear
XT shifter/derailleur 1x10 with Wolftooth Goatlink
RaceFace Aeffect Cinch cranks
Absolute Black 30t oval chainring
SLX brakes
Easton Haven 35mm carbon bars
Ergon grips
SPD's


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Drove from Chicago to Minneapolis to buy a 2017 Salsa Mukluk (carbon GX1)... posting from cell in hotel room, not sure how to post pic.
Also, happens to be their annual Winter Bike Expo this weekend. Great timing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1108361


That thing looks bad to the bone, have fun!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

drwx said:


> I bought a trainer last year with that same hope. It turns out that riding a trainer is really boring and I haven't touched the thing in almost a year. I'd rather bundle up and just go ride in the cold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Try watching one of BKXC'S longer trail rides on his YouTube channel or cueing up a few shorter ones while on the trainer. Helps pass the time and stay motivated.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> That thing looks bad to the bone, have fun!


I agree, congrats One Speed. 
Local Rochester residents will never look at mountain biking the same after you terrorize the area with it,


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

JCWages said:


> Try watching one of BKXC'S longer trail rides on his YouTube channel or cueing up a few shorter ones while on the trainer. Helps pass the time and stay motivated.


Yup I've seen his videos. The trainer is still boring. Most of the fun in cycling is going on, over, or around obstacles. I just can't get into hammering away on a trainer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

drwx said:


> Yup I've seen his videos. The trainer is still boring. Most of the fun in cycling is going on, over, or around obstacles. I just can't get into hammering away on a trainer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The smart trainer has made it a lot more interesting than I was expecting. I did 55 minutes yesterday (after managing to jack up my winter bike wheel/tire setup before attempting to get a ride in while my daughter was in pre-school... I gave up and got on the trainer). The warm up and cool down are dull, but the intervals where I'm trying to match a given power output isn't bad. I mountain biked outside today and will keep night riding once a week, but there are 2 nights a week where I'm solo parenting and riding outside is out of the question. Those will be the nights I'm on the trainer.

Here is a screenshot from the app. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Quentin said:


> The smart trainer has made it a lot more interesting than I was expecting. I did 55 minutes yesterday (after managing to jack up my winter bike wheel/tire setup before attempting to get a ride in while my daughter was in pre-school... I gave up and got on the trainer). The warm up and cool down are dull, but the intervals where I'm trying to match a given power output isn't bad. I mountain biked outside today and will keep night riding once a week, but there are 2 nights a week where I'm solo parenting and riding outside is out of the question. Those will be the nights I'm on the trainer.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from the app.
> 
> ...


A smart trainer made a the difference in the world to me. I built custom training plans in Zwift and I can stick to them pretty consistently and at times I just like to just ride around on Zwift.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Bailey44 said:


> A smart trainer made a the difference in the world to me. I built custom training plans in Zwift and I can stick to them pretty consistently and at times I just like to just ride around on Zwift.


Different strokes for different folks I guess. I plan to do more weight lifting and core strength exercises this winter and just ride when I can.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

drwx said:


> Different strokes for different folks I guess. I plan to do more weight lifting and core strength exercises this winter and just ride when I can.


Cross country skiing and a sh*t load of situps.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

bigkat273 said:


> Cross country skiing and a sh*t load of situps.


Yeah we don't get that kind of snow here. Mostly rain in the winter. Riding in the cold is one thing, and while it can be uncomfortable, I can bear it. Riding in the cold and rain is bananas. We also have to deal with the freeze thaw cycle on the trails that makes them heave and get muddy, so most riding is road riding.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

drwx said:


> Yeah we don't get that kind of snow here. Mostly rain in the winter. Riding in the cold is one thing, and while it can be uncomfortable, I can bear it. Riding in the cold and rain is bananas. We also have to deal with the freeze thaw cycle on the trails that makes them heave and get muddy, so most riding is road riding.


Yea road cycling here is rough, even if the snow is clear there is always the risk of black ice.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

bigkat273 said:


> Yea road cycling here is rough, even if the snow is clear there is always the risk of black ice.


The greenway in Murfreesboro frequently has the river flooding over it, which translates to a thin layer of slick mud on concrete. I fell a few years ago trying to get around some walkers. Concrete is hard


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a ATM Handmade Tube Sack during his deal, it is a high quality bag and really like the placement idea. I never really liked bags hanging off the saddle on my road/gravel bike.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

zgxtreme said:


>


Best remote lever and post I've used yet. Love mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

New meats DHF 29x3s


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It's time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up a pair of RaceFace Ambush knee guards. The Fox Launch Enduros let me down. Hopefully these will protect better.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Bought this from a buddy.. 2016 Trek Top Fuel 8 for a song...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cycljunkie said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey now, what is this a GoPro knockoff? Even the name lends a tribute to idea theft.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey now, what is this a GoPro knockoff? Even the name lends a tribute to idea theft.


Lol! Yes, I guess it's similar to a Hero 4 spec'wise but costs much less. Seems to have good reviews so we shall see!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Us poor MTBers are looking forward to a review :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cycljunkie said:


> Lol! Yes, I guess it's similar to a Hero 4 spec'wise but costs much less. Seems to have good reviews so we shall see!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can't believe how identical it looks to a GoPro. I hope they covered all bases without patent infringements. GoPro is a HUGE company to go up against.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe how identical it looks to a GoPro. I hope they covered all bases without patent infringements. GoPro is a HUGE company to go up against.


The reviews in Amazon were not that great. Ok back to work.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

I picked up these Hope hubs and had the LBS build up a set of Stans Crest MK3 wheels. As soon as the new tires arrive Ill get them mounted. I can't wait!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey now, what is this a GoPro knockoff? Even the name lends a tribute to idea theft.


There's actually a bunch of these kind of cameras. Like, a hundred brands, all different in some way or another. There are SJCAMs, DBpower, Eken, GeekPro, Q6, Elephone, Wimius, Firefly, etc.

GitUp is usually one of the most recommended along with SJCAM ones. Same with the Xiaomi Yi. 
Actually, for anyone looking for a VERY CAPABLE camera with real 4k, look no further than the YI 4k from Xiaomi. Half the price, and some would say that its better.

But as for the rest, they are all usually a ton better than entry level GoPros, and they are usually below $150, some of them below $100 and some as low as $40. Most of them have LCD screens and most of them can record up to 1080p60fps with very good quality, sometimes better than the Gopro ones. Most offer slow motion, timelapse, burst photos, and stuff like that too. They are all compatible with GoPro mounts too.

They are NOT Gopro though, so don't expect flawless reliability or fancy modes like Superview. The only ones (as far as I know) offering support and firmware updates to this day are GitUp, SJCAM and Xiaomi, so its no surprise those are usually the ones reviewed on videos or recommended.

But yeah, there's life after GoPro! I'm getting a Xiaomi Yi myself.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> The reviews in Amazon were not that great. Ok back to work.


Amazon reviews seldom are  All kidding aside, $130 vs $399? I'll take it! I plan on getting a Hero5 down the road but this is a good starter for action cams.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Amazon reviews are extremely hard to gauge. Most of them could be paid reviews, some could be just unlucky people that got a factory defect on their product, and some may just be idiots that don't know how to use the product. You basically need to read each review to get an idea of how seriously it was written or if its just bs.

Youtube reviews are far better. But yeah, they are great ways to start.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Regarding reviews...old known marketing wisdom... 

When you are happy with a product, you'll tell two people.

When you are unhappy with a product, you'll tell ten people.

Take negative reviews with a discerning eye. Not to discount them; just take them cautiously.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deartist7 said:


> There's actually a bunch of these kind of cameras. Like, a hundred brands, all different in some way or another. There are SJCAMs, DBpower, Eken, GeekPro, Q6, Elephone, Wimius, Firefly, etc.
> 
> GitUp is usually one of the most recommended along with SJCAM ones. Same with the Xiaomi Yi.
> Actually, for anyone looking for a VERY CAPABLE camera with real 4k, look no further than the YI 4k from Xiaomi. Half the price, and some would say that its better.
> ...


My comment was in reference to how similar in looks and name to GoPro cameras. Seems there would be something there that would be patent infringements. Even if there wasn't I see theft just looking at it. All others I've seen don't resemble GoPro like that design does.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seems there would be something there that would be patent infringements.


It's almost impossible to sue companies in other countries over this. And, the possibility is big that one of these companies selling these is the company that makes the cameras for moFoGoPro. They know it's impossible, therefore they do it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe how identical it looks to a GoPro. I hope they covered all bases without patent infringements. GoPro is a HUGE company to go up against.


Actually GoPro has been losing tons of cash for over a year now. And their stock price has tanked. They may not be quite the behemoth that they were a few years ago.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Having to to make a recall of their first ever drone isn't helping either.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe how identical it looks to a GoPro. I hope they covered all bases without patent infringements. GoPro is a HUGE company to go up against.


Agreed!

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Deartist7 said:


> Having to to make a recall of their first ever drone isn't helping either.


Oops, that's no good. There's a lot of drone options out there right now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> Actually GoPro has been losing tons of cash for over a year now. And their stock price has tanked. They may not be quite the behemoth that they were a few years ago.


Well they've always been my HERO.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well they've always been my HERO.


I do like my Hero4.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> I do like my Hero4.


And those in the know, know you can get a higher end 4 or 3 for cheap late in the year when the next model comes out. Why opt for a cheap version and save minimal money and not be happy. I love my Hero Silver 3. Going strong for 3 years. When the 4 came out I jumped on a deal on the 3 for half price.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My Christmas present is already under the


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My Christmas present is already under the


Sweet!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet!


Very nice and it matches the tree. :thumbsup:

I just noticed Santa's elves forgot to install one of the fork legs. Be careful out there.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very nice and it matches the tree. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just noticed Santa's elves forgot to install one of the fork legs. Be careful out there.


Well, really the picture was showing the new bear spray water bottle holder....


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

But the bike was also my present


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very nice and it matches the tree. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just noticed Santa's elves forgot to install one of the fork legs. Be careful out there.


I might get to ride it it the snow tomorrow, it's gonna be a heat wave of 32 degrees and snowing versus this morning which was -14


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My Christmas present is already under the


I'm picking mine up from my LBS tomorrow. They built a new wheelset for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

EVO SS wearable gimbal.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Quentin said:


> I'm picking mine up from my LBS tomorrow. They built a new wheelset for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you'll love it!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Why opt for a cheap version and save minimal money and not be happy.


Best price I've seen for a new Hero 4 is $299 which is only $100 less than a Hero 5. If I was going to throw down that kind of scratch, I'd just get the Hero 5. I paid $155 for my Git2, which included a wrist remote. Totally happy with my purchase.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

After much debate, research, reading, and help from my friends at home, work and online (especially from MTBR.com), I finally pulled the trigger today and broke down to purchase my 2nd MTB Bike.

It's Specialized 2016 (year end deal) Fuse Comp 6Fattie 27.5+. Here's the link to their 2017 which basically has all the same bells & whistles except for front forks (as always). They changed the tires over to No-tubes before I picked it up. 3" Purgatory on front tire, Ground Control on rear tire. Never used a Dropper seatpost before so it's going to be fun and exciting figuring out how this accessory will heighten and challenge me on rides.

I've been riding my Specialized RockHopper 29er Comp on 2.3" No-tube tires (front/back). After getting on my new Fuse I feel like I sit up high on a Clydesdale horse on my Rockhopper! lol. It makes me feel like Im securely snug in my cockpit now which is something I've not experienced on the Rockhopper. On my Rockhopper it has felt like the mission is "Point down hill and GO!" And go it does!

I'm just blessed to be in good health, 2 great kids who have finished college with great heads on their shoulders, a faithful, loving and supportive wife of 30yrs (last week Anniv!) and having a close, personal relationship with My Lord & Savior. This is something that I never take for granted and always give thanks to where and to Whom it belongs!

Merry Christmas to all here!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cycljunkie said:


> Best price I've seen for a new Hero 4 is $299 which is only $100 less than a Hero 5. If I was going to throw down that kind of scratch, I'd just get the Hero 5. I paid $155 for my Git2, which included a wrist remote. Totally happy with my purchase.


Glad you're happy. I just looked into the current pricing and it seems you're right. Here's a Hero 3 Silver for $275. That's the one I have and I thought the price would have gone down more than that since my purchase a couple of years ago.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/GoPro-CHDHN-301/23422516


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Well, really the picture was showing the new bear spray water bottle holder....


Nice!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Picked up this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Mookie said:


> I do like my Hero4.


I have a Hero 3 Black that I have used very little, but those were some good videos


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> you'll love it!












Curious to see how the new tires and wheels feel versus the standard Mavics and the Panaracers. I'm hoping this will be a nice setup for winter. It will be interesting to see if I stick with this setup after spring or go back to the Panaracers. I've put ~700 miles on the Panaracers and really had no major complaints other than a few flats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Some DMR Vault platform pedals. Brendog special edition, because QBP was sold out of most of the colors, except the ones I didn't want, and the special edition ones (some of which had even weirder colors). I just wanted black, so these were it. These came with an extra set of pins for adjusting traction, so that's nice.


20161210_110911 by Nate, on Flickr

Significantly larger than my older Blackspire Sub4 pedals that these are replacing.


20161210_111206 by Nate, on Flickr

My Blackspires are in need of a rebuild (rebuilt them just last year, too), as well as new spindles (mine are both bent). The cost of spindles is what really got me on these. They're twice as expensive as quite a few other brands, for plain ol cromoly spindles. It's not quite cheaper to buy new pedals, but at $60 just to rebuild what I've got, I don't think I'll be doing the total rebuild. I think I'll just get new bushings and use them as spares.

I agonized for quite some time over which pedals to replace the Blackspires with. I absolutely HATE the grub/set screw style pins, so that eliminated a lot of options from contention. I also had to dig into the expense of and ease of availability of parts, which was a complaint I had of the Blackspires. So that whittled the list down more. I also wanted something with WIDER platforms. I didn't care much about the length one way or the other...I thought the Blackspires were fine there, but my size 46 shoes curl over the outside edges of the old pedals, which wasn't pleasant on burly terrain. Finally settled on the DMR's, which is nice because they look to be a very highly regarded pedal. Initial foot placement in the basement is nice and secure, with my whole shoe supported by the pedal. I left the pin configuration as stock for now.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Raceface Turbine stem(70mm) and out front Garmin mount. I have a stem cap mount but it is almost impossible to read while riding because it is so far back in my field of vision(especially with glasses) so I wanted a mount that made my computer usable while riding. I have a Garmin Fenix 2 watch as well but again it is not instant data while riding.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> out front Garmin mount


out front mounts are for road bikes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

While the 'out front' mounts certainly works, the probability of exposing your GPS to unnecessary damage has significantly increased.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Where do you guys mount them then? I had a stem mount but broke several in crashes when my chest (or worse, the jewels) would hit the computer.

I just run a 920 XT on the Garmin watch mount now, so no worries.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one stem cap mount that I don't really like. The other bikes I use the stock mount on the bars. It works great.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Makes sense now. My stem is only 40mm. 😜


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure how mounting your computer on your stem or top cap protects your computer any more than an out front mount.

If anything, my computer just moves the mount around on my bars. 

If mounted on the stem, and I out on a yard sale, my computer could very well take the full brunt of a crash. And have nowhere to move. That seems...foolish.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Not sure how mounting your computer on your stem or top cap protects your computer any more than an out front mount.
> 
> If anything, my computer just moves the mount around on my bars.
> 
> ...


^this. I fell with my stem cap mount and thankfully it didn't break my gps, but the mount is tweeked


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> ^this. I fell with my stem cap mount and thankfully it didn't break my gps, but the mount is tweeked


Tweek it back.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Tweek it back.


Tried, aluminum bent on crash and doesn't want to bend back without cracking


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Time to replace my very old 4-way swinger! It's been a good shock, but the SPV doesn't hold air, and it's long-overdue for a rebuild.
RT3 with a MH tune and the correct bushings my ole VT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm ready to enduro..front mud garrrrrd..mucky nutz.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Got myself a new lid and goggles. Picked up an O'Neal backflip and Two-X goggles. Super lightweight and very well ventilated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Road mounting with out front mount. Computer is low and in front of the stem's face plate, making it easy to view on the road. Brake hoods on either side prevent pretty much anything from hitting the computer. Still lash the lanyard to my handlebars in case something bumps it out of the mount:


20160821_161556 by Nate, on Flickr

Mtb mounting with a stem spacer mount like this (https://www.amazon.com/K-Edge-Stem-Mount-Garmin-Computer/dp/B00FZ5BJ8W). Mine is not exactly the same, but same idea. My knee doesn't hit it. It doesn't get knocked in crashes. I don't need it low and in front of the bars on the mtb, as I'm sitting more upright. I still lash the lanyard to my bars. MTB-style "out front" mounts are higher, so you can flip them backwards to place the computer above the stem, like this (https://www.amazon.com/Bar-Fly-MTB-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=6VAREBKE7T1CNXDY62CA). Garmin makes one (I think mine is higher and can be run this way). SRAM makes one. This one is a barfly. There are others.


20161006_180440 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Also posted in a thread in the plus-bike sub forum, but I'm so damned excited to build it and ride it I want to post the pic in every thread!

My new Vassago JabberWocky. Bought from a friend that built it, rode it like a weekend, and decided it was too similar to her other bike, a Vassago VerHauen. For all purposes it's new. There is not a scuff or mar anywhere. If I hadn't seen a pic of it built I'd say it was never out of the box, and it was a little over half the 'new' price.

I've wanted a Jabber since I saw my first one on the trail about 4 years ago. In 2016 they got even better with increased rear triangle clearance that'll handle a 29x 3.0 tire.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> View attachment 1110057
> 
> Also posted in a thread in the plus-bike sub forum, but I'm so damned excited to build it and ride it I want to post the pic in every thread!
> 
> ...


Are you throwing a Vassago fork in? I just couldn't afford that frame.

Congrats


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Are you throwing a Vassago fork in? I just couldn't afford that frame.
> 
> Congrats


The green ODIS fork is on sale and in stock on the web store for like $90. Ive put it in the cart more than once and chickened out. I have 35mm wheels that will support a 3.0 tire passably, and I've always wanted to do a rigid plus bike...it would stretch my budget sooo thin, I'd have this frame/fork built for 3.0 tires and no money for the tires.
Part of me wants to wait for a deal on a carbon fork like an MRP rock solid.
Right now my X-Fusion Slide is waiting for my on-order Cane Creek 40 headset to arrive to finish the build. It's the only part from my old On-One that didn't transfer. The suspension fork will only clear a 2.6-2.7 maybe. 
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ARandomBiker said:


> View attachment 1110057
> 
> Also posted in a thread in the plus-bike sub forum, but I'm so damned excited to build it and ride it I want to post the pic in every thread!
> 
> ...


You should have waited for the new JabberSnatch!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Couldn't sell my Kona Process 134 (w/o being shafted!)....

So, have sold some guff & bought one of these for it ^^










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## lrpalomera (Nov 22, 2016)

*Very busy month*

This past month has been a bit busy in terms of bike upgrading.

I started with a Deore setgroup (priced at a very reasonable $250 USD), including hubs (not pictured)









Then followed with brake upgrading















In order not to damage the cogs, I got a bash ring









And later this month I hopefully can exchange my cracked stem for a newer one (either Fouriers or Truvativ).

Allow me to switch everything and I'll show you guys how it looks, my apologies on the stock photos.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrace


----------



## ErVikingo (Sep 15, 2016)

Custom wheels. WTB cI24 with DT Swiss spokes and Onyx hubs!


----------



## lrpalomera (Nov 22, 2016)

Got em today, they still smell of rubber. Main idea is to go get em dirty over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

*Jones Loop Bar was put on tonight*

one step closer to building my bikepacking rig


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I got all the parts to finish my bike at the Tuscon GABA bike swap.

winwood carbon disk fork $20
Wheel set with rotors and tires $50
Bottom bracket with crankset $1.50
Magura MT8 Front/Rear $25 just needed olive replaced. 
Stem $5 
everything else I had laying around. frame, bar, seat, seat post SS kit.

there are a lot of canals around here that have gravel paths I thought it would make a good rider for that. its currently 42/18 gearing. comes in right at 19.6lbs


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

azimiut said:


> View attachment 1110658
> 
> I got all the parts to finish my bike at the Tuscon GABA bike swap.
> 
> ...


Great bike. Better deals. I so wish there was a swap like that here in NE Ohio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

picked up these for $5 each for my commuter bike


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The deals were too good to pass up at the Niner garage sale the other day









and a craigslist score for the winter bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Soma Fork for my build, just missing drive train and brakes. 👍


----------



## samr820 (Dec 8, 2016)

Early Christmas for me Cannondale Cujo 2. Also a KS eTen dropper and a Lezyne stainless 12 on the way.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another Xmas pressie 

Guess I've been a good boy this year 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Some of these internet stock photos is making this threasd look like an advertisement


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Some of these internet stock photos is making this threasd look like an advertisement


Mine wasn't, notice the super cool blanket underneath lol


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

This build has been fun. Just waiting on ups for the last 2 items


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Some of these internet stock photos is making this threasd look like an advertisement


That's because people are ****in' stupid!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Oakley Airbrake MX goggles


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Some of these internet stock photos is making this threasd look like an advertisement


I can hardly post an image of it, if it hasn't arrived yet!

Maybe the thread name should be changed to 'What have you paid for & received?'

fft:

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Mine wasn't, notice the super cool blanket underneath lol


Nothing wrong with a little pimp cheetah print to spruce up the advertisement.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DJ, if you've picked on any new yoga pants, feel free to post'em up.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

targnik said:


> I can hardly post an image of it, if it hasn't arrived yet!
> 
> Maybe the thread name should be changed to 'What have you paid for & received?'
> 
> ...


Umm, you could just wait till you get it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing wrong with a little pimp cheetah print to spruce up the advertisement.


I agree, it adds a little 80's porn feel doesn't it? 😁


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> DJ, if you've picked on any new yoga pants, feel free to post'em up.


:nono: I'm not falling through that trap door again.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

New bike will come soon and the SLX cassette will be changed with an XT, one of the tools needed.

And this will go under my seat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mbmobile said:


> New bike will come soon and the SLX cassette will be changed with an XT, one of the tools needed.
> 
> And this will go under my seat
> 
> ...


If you are selling the slx sent me a pm thx


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

New 9 speed rear derailleur to replace the ^&%[email protected]? rapid rise one on my Jamis Dragon.

When I bought the bike off of eBay about a year and a half ago, all the XTR had been replaced with XT except for the rear derailleur.

I got the bike, put some new brakes on it and fixed a few things, even rode it around the driveway a little and everything seemed fine. But then the first time I hit a trail with it, I started shifting up and found myself spinning out. I somehow missed in the specs that it was a rapid rise, so that's why it hadn't been swapped.

The RR actually works very smoothly. I'll start off fine, remembering "click to climb" but then later I'll get tired and just react without thinking and blow a shift. And then the next time I ride my main bike, I'll end up blowing a shift at some point and be really pissed. Got to where I didn't want to ride the Dragon and develop a bad habit.

So&#8230; yeah, new rear derailleur.

Anyone in the market for an XTR RR rear derailleur?


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

A new set of tires for light duty dirt or mixed terrain rides- CrossMarkII and Treadlite in 2.1"


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The Twins..CX bike gota rack and cowbells for both, turns out joggers need to hear me when riding rail trails. 👍👍


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Knog Blinder

Pic is not the best sorry.








Kickass little rear light, bright as hell, wanted the black one but the blue was half price 😀.
USB chargeable, attaches easily and securely, light weight ~39g, five different modes, waterproof. What more do you want?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wheels MFG Universal BB press.


DSCF2711 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Brown Santa dropped off more for my build. Big-ol-tires!!! Should have the last part next Tuesday.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Ultrasonic Cleaner 3lt

And










Headset for cycling

Merry xMas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

mbmobile said:


> Ultrasonic Cleaner 3lt
> 
> Merry xMas


Is this what you put yer dentures in?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Building this for my kid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That moment when the parts buy/sell/trade slush fund balance intersects with a great craigslist deal became the moment I bought a cheap ticket on the fat bike bandwagon to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Is this what you put yer dentures in?


I do not what you would do with it, but I'll use it to clean the bike chain.

Merry xMas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally got my dream ride, an SB5:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

My Boo got her first bike for Christmas:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

For all the poo-sayers ^^










In the flesh, baby 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Moving to a dropper post, I need to remove that seat pouch so:
Backcountry Research tube and CO2 frame holder










And the Sahmurai tubeless repair kit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Loving my new O'Neal backflip RL2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got a little carried away, but this litle 17' toyhauler should be sweet for those multi day trips.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new stem cap for my Sriracha red Hightower CC "Red hot chili pepper"


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Mavic Crossrides & High Rollers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> Mavic Crossrides & High Rollers
> View attachment 1112454


Nice house. :thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> Mavic Crossrides & High Rollers
> View attachment 1112454


Nice rig. Upgrade the free hub and those crossride will last forever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, until the bushing wears out

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

I just need them to last till I decide how serious I wanna go with this. The wheel-set is only $179 at REI Online right now.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Santa brought me some flat pedals.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Upgraded bikes because end of year sales are awesome! It's a 2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -10. :3


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Shiny new chain and rear mech before weekend festivities begin.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

New bars, stem and grips for Christmas.

Also got new XT 1X11 drivetrain (cranks, shifter, derailleur, cassette, chain) but im waiting until after winter to put that on


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Comically large tubes and better winter boots (I've been using a cheap pair of boots from Canadian Tire and yeah...). They look heavy, but they're a crapton lighter than they look. Supposedly they're guaranteed to be comfortable to -40C, but we'll see about that! :devil:


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

99 dollar pump track bike.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Finally got around to mounting my Thule ThruRide 535. I'm using a 15mm to 20mm adapter to give better support for the fork and not directly clamp the axle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ First Roof Rack for your bike?


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Yes, I've always had a pickup. Never needed a rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Let's see how those will work out.

I need space for my Sahmurai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Added a Farley 9.9 to the garage. Really diggin' the XX1 Eagle 1x12 :thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Not actually purchased but I think it counts. I traded my minion dhf 2.5 and high Roller 2 2.4 for these hans dampf 2.35 my all time favorite combo. May look into a magic Mary for the front since it been raining for 3 days. Haven't run schwalbes in many years. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Ninja Turtle Hands!


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

New XT brakes and IceTech rotors...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

New XT's! You'll most likely need to shorten your brake lines. There are some good tricks to doing this without having to bleed them.


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> New XT's! You'll most likely need to shorten your brake lines. There are some good tricks to doing this without having to bleed them.


YouTube? Please pass along where I can find. Thanks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> New XT's! You'll most likely need to shorten your brake lines. There are some good tricks to doing this without having to bleed them.





RavenDavey said:


> YouTube? Please pass along where I can find. Thanks!


http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/flipping-shimano-brakes-front-rear-1005255.html


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just went tubeless with Kenda Nevegal Pro tires and added a sunrace 11-40 10spd cassette. apologize for the offending stock photos, but might be better than my offending photography skills.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Stock pics don't count bra. Any dumb ass can do that!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Stock pics don't count bra. Any dumb ass can do that!


Just post a link to the advertisements.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New X-Fusion Trace RL2

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Syntace Vector Carbon High10 
https://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1529#









and Procraft SPC1 Seat Clamp Carbon red 31,8 mm








with some Dynamc assembly paste to reduce friction between carbon and the rest of the world...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*New year new helmet*

New Helmet feels confy but a bit heavier than I expect.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

A little bit of luck this morning...

Syntace F109 100mm priced wrongly.
Paid 30€ instead of 142€










With those the cockpit is complete









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Let's see these when you get them on your bike. Not just cut and paste stock advertisement photos.


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Let's see these when you get them on your bike. Not just cut and paste stock advertisement photos.


It will be my pleasure, if only Shimano will deliver the XT Di2 group set to be installed on the new bike...

I feel the next will be the right week for the shipment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

This, and a matching right.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> This, and a matching right.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Did you have to pay double? 

Nice wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bryton 330*

upgrade


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Really been wanting an easier to use pump and a bigger clipless platform on my trail bike!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Let's see these when you get them on your bike. Not just cut and paste stock advertisement photos.


AGREED!

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a lil replenishment order off of a Christmas gift card.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

New wheels day! Wtb Kom i29 27.5 laced to BHS 180/270 hubs using sapim d light spokes. Wearing 2.35 hans dampfs for shoes and they look beefy on the wider rims!

1760 grams.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

1I got these awesome pedals for Christmas


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This has lit a flame in my old bones


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Keep that flame burning! Cheers!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Pikes*

Just got these today, took the for a quick ride without dialing them in. Smooth as hell!!!!!! Like night and day compared to my old Secktor RL's. feels like a new rig.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^That's one serious spin bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and a little something for the roadie


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

New shoes fitted 

















odd that the Minion is only printed on one side, not that it matters.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel bad because I bought it a week ago and still haven't ridden it!!! :madman:


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Ltdan12a said:


> View attachment 1115271
> 
> 
> I feel bad because I bought it a week ago and still haven't ridden it!!! :madman:


Don't feel too bad yet... I got my new Yeti SB5c delivered on December 1st and still have not had a chance to ride it! Work, weather, the holidays and a nasty head cold have all conspired to delay the maiden voyage.

BTW... that's a sweet-looking Haro! What model is that?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ltdan12a said:


> View attachment 1115271
> 
> 
> I feel bad because I bought it a week ago and still haven't ridden it!!! :madman:


Nice ride! I came very close to buying the same model but the white frame, don't see many around. Shift S3 I think is the model.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks!

It's the Haro Subvert HT5, their mid-level 27.5+ bike. I was tempted to get the HT7, but after looking at what I wanted to upgrade, the HT5 made more sense money wise!


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Hi, can you tell me the shipping weight for that groupset, I don't live on the US so I want to know that to calculate the shipping to my country. Thanks.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*First ride on the new bike.*


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

My girlfriend isn't on this forum but I am super stoked for her purchase!










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my beater commuter bike needed a new rear tire.... found a bell 26" beach cruiser tire on markdown..... my other tire was fairly worn and had an area of large cracks on the tread.... this bike gets hand me down parts and what ever I can get free or for cheap


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

2017 Fox Factory Float 34 27.5+.

Now I just need a frame to put it on...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Solrak said:


> Hi, can you tell me the shipping weight for that groupset, I don't live on the US so I want to know that to calculate the shipping to my country. Thanks.


Wouldn't have the foggiest, sorry + don't own any scales... Bought it locally on sale.

Could Google each item for their specs & add them all up ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Waiting on the brakes from Merlin Cycles. 👍👍


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Sun ringle duroc 50 for my Norco torrent ht+!

Frame arrives from Canada sometime this week. I pick it up the 27th!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

View attachment 1116076

Hurts my heart, but I need both the higher and lower gears to go longer, faster and climb easier(might keep that heart from exploding!), so it's out with the SS conversion, and in with the 11-36 cassette.
SRAM shifter, RD and brakes, so figured I'd try a Matchmaker X to keep down on the clutter...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Good grief:madman:


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

New bike day 

got one of these (not my pic)








and these goodies to make it work better:








It all arrives in about 2 weeks. This is going to be agony!


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

New shock day


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Summer tires for the fat bike that were on clearance! They came folded up and two applications of armor all cleaned off all the talc/mold release/white shmutz. I wont need them for a few months yet, but I didn't want to be pedalling a 4 1/2" tire in the summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Summer tires for the fat bike that were on clearance! They came folded up and two applications of armor all cleaned off all the talc/mold release/white shmutz. I wont need them for a few months yet, but I didn't want to be pedalling a 4 1/2" tire in the summer. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1116455
> 
> View attachment 1116456


You better be careful with that Amor all. It will make those tires slicker that snot on a door knob and you will bust your bum. I've heard of people getting that on the treads of motorcycle tires and it causing them to crash.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

huckleberry hound said:


> You better be careful with that Amor all. It will make those tires slicker that snot on a door knob and you will bust your bum. I've heard of people getting that on the treads of motorcycle tires and it causing them to crash.


Once they're on the bike I won't be putting anything on them other than sand, dirt and the odd puddle or two.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

local xc racers use PAM in tacky muddy races to keep the tread from clogging up


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bontrager Affinity Comp saddle*

latest saddle buy


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kikoraa said:


> local xc racers use PAM in tacky muddy races to keep the tread from clogging up


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

New stickers to make the bike go faster and more enduro. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a pair of these on sale @ Jensons about a month ago, they went on sale again so grabbed another pair. Love the fit even though they are short finger.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New SLX, 1x 11-42, drivetrain (NB, Praxxis 30t Wave Tech. Chainring)
























Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My SLX brakes are here from Merlin. Thanks to OneSpeed for the link. 👍









A little bit more than I wanted but Im suer I will be happier. 🙃


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> My SLX brakes are here from Merlin. Thanks to OneSpeed for the link. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shorten Shimano Brake Hoses without Bleeding | Epic Bleed Solutions

Can't remember what I cut my hoses with, and I didn't have the back up bleed kit in case things went wrong, fortunately they didn't. It wasn't difficult, just be sure you get the lengths figured out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Can't remember what I cut my hoses with...


I just cut the brake line with a razor blade. Measure twice, cut once.

And shortening hoses without having to bleed is the real deal. In addition to the link provided above, there are several threads on here addressing the same.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> [url=http://www.epicbleedsolutions.com/blog/shorten
> 
> Thanks man, I'll keep that in mind. Should I get the kit?...just in case or are these pretty straight forward?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The bleed funnel is nice to have and it's cheap. If you're resourceful and comfortable (mechanically speaking) with bleeds, you can do without a 'bleed kit'.

Yes, they're straight forward.

Did you get the yellow split block to clamp the hose and drive the insert?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> The bleed funnel is nice to have and it's cheap. If you're resourceful and comfortable (mechanically speaking) with bleeds, you can do without a 'bleed kit'.
> 
> Yes, they're straight forward.
> 
> ...


I did get that. This will be my first go at it. They are going on my so called budget build lol.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Absolute Black 30T Oval for my 1x11 10-42 Sram PF30 short spindle XX1 drivetrain. I love this thing!










Not pictured is the MILKIT tubeless system. It was easy to install and is extremely easy to use.

I'm very happy with these items!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New blue on blue I9s laced to their 305 rim wrapped with 2.5 dhf 2.4 dhr2 for my Canfield riot and also new shoes for when it drys out enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

New SStache


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Lizard Skin grips - green










New Easton Heist 24 rear wheel

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Raleighguy29 said:


> New blue on blue I9s laced to their 305 rim wrapped with 2.5 dhf 2.4 dhr2 for my Canfield riot and also new shoes for when it drys out enough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What shoes are those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

heybrady said:


> What shoes are those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Specialized 2FO cliplites


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

heybrady said:


> What shoes are those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spec 2f0 cliplites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)

Ordered this bad boy


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Brand new 2016 XM 1501 wheelset for USD 380. I was too lazy to take a photo of the back wheel. Not a bad deal. Courtesy of RCZ


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

BEEB said:


> Brand new 2016 XM 1501 wheelset for USD 380. I was too lazy to take a photo of the back wheel. Not a bad deal. Courtesy of RCZ
> View attachment 1117054


Private sale or online business purchase? Where?!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

On my semi-weight weenie HT 29 mountain goater, I switched front axles on the Reba fork from a Maxle Lite to a Maxle Stealth. Less bulk and 35 grams lighter (half the weight).


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> My SLX brakes are here from Merlin. Thanks to OneSpeed for the link. 👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent stopping power for our long downhill descents.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BEEB said:


> Brand new 2016 XM 1501 wheelset for USD 380. I was too lazy to take a photo of the back wheel. Not a bad deal. Courtesy of RCZ


Score.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Online store, DT SWISS 2016 Wheelset XM1501 SPLINE ONE 29" Disc CL (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (WXM1501AEIXS012460 / WXM1501NEDAS012461) RCZ Bike Shop
Subscribe to their emailing list and they send discounts rather often for this wheelset. In this moment the shipping to US is a whooping 70EUR but since I'm within continental Europe it was just 15EUR.
The only negative part is that they are CL and they come with no 6 bolts adapters, but 6 bolts XT discs do not work anyway with adapters. Also no tubeless valves, just the wheels with rim tape.


----------



## Peddlin' Fool (Jul 22, 2013)

*New Frame Day*

New Intense Tracer T275 frame fresh out of the box..,


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> New SStache


I think every LBS in America has the same interior designer....

nice bike as well!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably so, that building is around 80 years old or so. If it ever stops raining, maybe I'll get to actually ride it.


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

My first MTB. 04 Trek Fuel 70.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Tblood said:


> My first MTB. 04 Trek Fuel 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy! and raise that saddle!


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Enjoy! and raise that saddle!


Haha, will do. While we're on the subject, it's uncomfortable as hell. Any suggestions? I've read about the Fabric scoop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> Probably so, that building is around 80 years old or so. If it ever stops raining, maybe I'll get to actually ride it.


thats even more funny...my LBS that looks like that is also in a 70 or 80 year old building...and it has been there for at least 50 years cause I bought my first bike in the same space back in the 70's...different owners though

and I hear ya about the rain, but I still go out and at least hit the road and the backwoods trails around here that are not groomed...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tblood said:


> Haha, will do. While we're on the subject, it's uncomfortable as hell. Any suggestions? I've read about the Fabric scoop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it some time before deciding on tge saddle, let the sit bones get use to it. Very personal decision btw but its best to wait to put some miles in it.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Tblood said:


> Haha, will do. While we're on the subject, it's uncomfortable as hell. Any suggestions? I've read about the Fabric scoop?


Every saddle I've had has taken a good few rides for my butt to get used to it. Another thing that can help is having a good pair of riding shorts (or lycra if you're that way inclined) with a good lining/chamois.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I finally decided the noise had to stop. Scalpel came with Shimano XT brakes and rotors and I could not get them to work together quietly so I purchased this:

https://www.amazon.com/Alligator-Li...d=1485269299&sr=8-1&keywords=alligator+rotors

No rides yet, had a nice sick weekend with rain and more rain.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I bought a pair of DMR Vaults to replace my Saints.

There was nothing terribly wrong with the Saints, I'm just one of those "grass is always greener on the other side" folk.

The Vaults do look a hell of a lot more grippy though. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised by what I've been missing out on.


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

bataleon said:


> I bought a pair of DMR Vaults to replace my Saints.
> 
> There was nothing terribly wrong with the Saints, I'm just one of those "grass is always greener on the other side" folk.
> 
> The Vaults do look a hell of a lot more grippy though. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised by what I've been missing out on.


keep us posted as to what you think, I am thinking about the same thing for the jump bike


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtb4190 said:


> keep us posted as to what you think, I am thinking about the same thing for the jump bike


I am loving the Vaults I put on my fatbike. Not that I have used them much lately because of the warm and sloppy winter, but I will be riding in Mega Caverns in a little less than 2 weeks and Ray's a little bit after that.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

bataleon said:


> I bought a pair of DMR Vaults to replace my Saints.
> 
> There was nothing terribly wrong with the Saints, I'm just one of those "grass is always greener on the other side" folk.
> 
> The Vaults do look a hell of a lot more grippy though. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised by what I've been missing out on.


Based on your picture you're running the Saints with the spacers in the pins. They are much grippier with the spacers removed fyi. That said, enjoy the DMRs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

mtb4190 said:


> keep us posted as to what you think, I am thinking about the same thing for the jump bike


I went for a ride this morning and the grip is on a whole new level. I couldn't wipe the grin off my face. My feet were glued to the pedals, and that was wearing Nike SB skate shoes so I can only imagine how crazy it would be with Five Tens.

I spent 20 minutes applying blue Loctite to the Vault pins, something which is recommended. I suppose not having washers they have a tendency to come loose over time.

Like robncircus mentioned, I could have removed the washers from the Saints to provide more grip but I got the Vaults for US $72 with free shipping (from wiggle) so I couldn't say no.

I find the Vaults a lot nicer because your feet sit "in" the pedals, rather than "on top" like they do with the Saints.

This comes down to a few reasons:
1) The Vaults have a noticeably larger footprint.
2) The Vaults have more (and taller) pins, creating a greater concave profile.
3) The third and perhaps most important reason is because the middle section of the Vaults (the part that houses the axle) is the same height across the entire width of the pedal, whereas the Saints only go halfway (as well as being raised up) which gives an uneven feeling under foot.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I know there are some killer pedals out there but I love VPs. @45.00 its a bargain.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> I know there are some killer pedals out there but I love VPs. @45.00 its a bargain.


yep. I have 007's on my Krampus and I love em


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep. I have 007's on my Krampus and I love em


The problem now is these are for a build, but now I want them on my Heckler (which has the same pedals but black) :madman::madman: -

They are well made and light, great grip and really look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I run the VP vice on all my mountain bikes. Love those things!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> The problem now is these are for a build, but now I want them on my Heckler (which has the same pedals but black) :madman::madman: -
> 
> They are well made and light, great grip and really look awesome. :thumbsup:


now I want those blue ones on my BMX!! Don't know if they would fit the cranks, but htye would fit the color scheme

I do love the grip, and how small and light they are. I ride in everything from Chuck Taylors to hiking boots and they grip well with all.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> now I want those blue ones on my BMX!! Don't know if they would fit the cranks, but htye would fit the color scheme
> 
> I do love the grip, and how small and light they are. I ride in everything from Chuck Taylors to hiking boots and they grip well with all.


When I ordered them from Amazon that particular seller said "only 1 left" although I think that probably BS. lol - I've seen them go up to regular price of $90.00 but they go back and forth. They also have them in red I think.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I need some red ones for the DJ bike.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

King headset in mango to match my Salsa Lip Lock seat collar. Perfect match! This stuff is important, folks...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

got a new stem for my Scalpel. unfortunately the one I needed was not exactly available. I got a 1.5 stem and needed the Headshok. that is 1.56 Dia. So I took it over to my father in law and we milled it out. Got it to 1.559. It fits better than the original.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Got at least one ride in and my brakes are dead silent.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

azimiut said:


>


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

It was really cool. first time I got to make something with it. He enjoyed it and wants to make parts for bikes. 





​


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Snagged this from Monoprice of all places, they have their Pure Outdoor line and I must say I am pretty impressed with it. It is very similar to a JetBoil, I wouldn't be surprised if it is a slightly repacked version of it which is common of Monoprice. I have a couple tours this year, one short and one long will see how it fares.








Also got one of their 2L bladders for my gravel races, my old camelbak was getting pretty gross. This came with a insulated hose which is nice for the real hot races I do and a cover over the mouthpiece(has same bite valve as a camelbak, even blue).


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't purchase these but won them from Bike Mags Christmas giveaway!! Can't wait to throw them on the bike!! Can't believe these things weigh 1515g!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

This looks like a fun little project 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

azimiut said:


> got a new stem for my Scalpel. unfortunately the one I needed was not exactly available. I got a 1.5 stem and needed the Headshok. that is 1.56 Dia. So I took it over to my father in law and we milled it out. Got it to 1.559. It fits better than the original.


What is this thing and where can I find a place that will rent it out. Do you need to know CAD and stick an STL file in there and let it work it's magic?


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> What is this thing and where can I find a place that will rent it out. Do you need to know CAD and stick an STL file in there and let it work it's magic?


No CAD or model file needed. It looks like a manual Bridgeport with auto feed.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ CJ, perhaps you could add a splash of color to that helmet


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ CJ, perhaps you could add a splash of color to that helmet


I don't want to stand out too much though! ;-)


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

cdn11 said:


> No CAD or model file needed. It looks like a manual Bridgeport with auto feed.


correct. it does have digital read outs but other than auto feed its all manual


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ CJ, perhaps you could add a splash of color to that helmet





cycljunkie said:


> I don't want to stand out too much though! ;-)


so you are selling all of your bike lights now...?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so you are selling all of your bike lights now...?


Yes! And I'll never ever get lost again!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I dislike change, but am willing to _adapt_ a little


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ CJ, perhaps you could add a splash of color to that helmet





cycljunkie said:


> I don't want to stand out too much though! ;-)


:lol::lol::lol: Classic!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

cycljunkie said:


> Yes! And I'll never ever get lost again!


You can still get lost.

It's just easier for others to find you now, since you can be seen from space.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Fresh deliveries!

Got a new set of wheels built up. WTB Frequency i25 rims. Hope Pro 4 hubs. 32 spokes. DT Swiss spokes with brass nipples.

Hope QR skewer to round it out.










My old MT15 rims were center lock so I needed new rotors too. My old rims were so narrow they fit inside the rims 

Got some Stans tape to set them up tubeless too










Also picked up a derailleur hanger tool as well as even the brand new hanger I got was slightly out when I installed it.

Now the snow needs to melt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Almost done...more parts 🙃


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry about the stock photos, just couldn't wait to share what I purchased!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Polar M450*

best choice : simple and functionally


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay an actual photo this time, the shock will be here on Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Latest purchase. 2016 SB5 Enduro


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Latest purchase Pivot Mach 429 Team XTR 1x









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

That thing is awesome!

Dan


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm a sucker for blue!


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bike and bits*

Advocate Hayduke
XTR pedals
ESI Chunky grips
Ragley stem
Carvery MyTi carbon bars


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

cdn11 said:


> no cad or model file needed. It looks like a manual bridgeport with auto feed.


nvm


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got these for my goat


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Latest purchase. 2016 SB5 Enduro
> 
> View attachment 1120412


For the bike, 27.5 Flow MK3 with XD driver. Bike doesn't have any red, so I'll probably debadge the Red Stans NoTubes stickers and just leave the "FLOW" stickers.

Edit: I REALLY like the fact they've gone hookless.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up my new bike from Wrench Science this week. Suuuuuper stoked!

It was fitted perfectly before I even got there to sit on it. Major attention to detail. Last time I went on a ride with Henry he was observing my ride style and handlebar configuration. So when I picked up the bike it was set up exactly how I like it. Talk about customer service. Haha

Order up some custom fork decals for my Pike from Stikrd too!

Evil The Calling - large 29.72lbs with pedals


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Pics out of order but first the new B+ bike (Cannondale BOE), then bars, stem and seat for it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

MSRP bash


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally installed and tuned. Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 and Race Face Next SL G4 cranks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

The Old Marin got a complete redo this winter, including fresh powder coat.
Latest purchase was a small one.







But really cool. That's important


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Got this beautiful set for a future 1x setup.
















584g


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Finally installed and tuned. Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 and Race Face Next SL G4 cranks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw those $1000 plus parts. Where did you get that $5 *black* water bottle?  I've never seen a black one.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Many 'latest' purchases here. Went from 7 to 8 speed, 12-28 to 11-28.
Front is 46/34, was 48/36. Lower low, higher high. Rack is new, 8sp thumbies, powder coat, decals, you get the idea. Gave the old guy a new lease on life. 
Shifting is so much smoother with the jumps not being as far apart.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Screw those $1000 plus parts. Where did you get that $5 *black* water bottle?  I've never seen a black one.


Amazon, I have two of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Finally got proper winter cycling shoes, yet to test them but hopefully tomorrow...

-allu


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp...

Built her up last night.

Maiden voyage in a day or two 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

targnik said:


> Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp...
> 
> Built her up last night.
> 
> ...


No pics of the final product? ?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> No pics of the final product? ?


It was dark o_0 (+ph/camera flash won't cut it)

I've started a thread re, the Scout...

Pop in and have a look 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp...
> 
> Built her up last night.
> 
> ...


Congrats! No pics. of the final product? :nono:


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

targnik said:


> Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp...
> 
> Built her up last night.
> 
> ...


Ohhh! Very nice!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Growler Mr. Big Stuff


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I know, terrible shot, but I'm all antsy in my pantsy:



Canyon Strive AL 4.0 Race.

Grips will be going back to black, pedals will be going on, rotor needs to be straightened, but she made it!


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

My Rev. 3 Prototype Airborne Plague build, never too much fun in the desert!






​


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Where's that picture from? New Mexico? What area?


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Where's that picture from? New Mexico? What area?


Oi - this means I posted this in the wrong thread....

Pinion Mesa trail, west side of Farmington, NM, just after you finally get to some singletrack. Lots of great places to check out on any loop you take, with terrain changes like nothing else around here. If you need more info on the area, give me a PM.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Absolute black red oval chainring


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Just relaced my RaceLites to Hope Pro 4's. <3


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I bought a set of I9 Enduro S 29ers wrapped in Maxxis Aggressors for my RIP9. :thumbsup:


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Crank Bros. Mallet DH pedals*

Crank bros. Mallet DH pedals, hope the work as good as they look


----------



## bikestudio (Feb 15, 2017)

Brand LA-Sovereign Cheetah Bike


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ That looks like an advertisement photo. You advertising?


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Upgraded the old girl to an 80mm Chromag Ranger stem, and swapped the front rotor to 180mm. No pics of that installed yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Chiner carbon fork to replace steel, Oneup 38T, SLX shifter, SLX 11x36, KMC chain, 180mm front rotor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Got an absoluteBLACK 32T oval ring installed. Love the color!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

JCWages said:


> Got an absoluteBLACK 32T oval ring installed. Love the color!
> View attachment 1122360
> 
> View attachment 1122361


looks sick!


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

One more: A Chinese NW ring because my FD is starting to piss me off!

edit: A black 34.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Fox transfer dropper and wolftooth remote


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

praivo said:


> One more: A Chinese NW ring because my FD is starting to piss me off!
> 
> edit: A black 34.
> 
> View attachment 1122417


Show us pictures when you get these on your bike. Not stock advertising photos.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Duroc 40s for the SStache


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Giant Contact SLR seat on my Yeti. Faux pas? Maybe. Considerably more comfortable than the stock seat on the SB5? FASHO!!!

It even matches, kinda......:skep:


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, that Fi'zi:k Tundra M7 saddle that came on my SB5 was replaced after 3 rides. Not a fan at all. Ended up going with an old favorite... WTB Pure V. I'm sure a bit heavier, but I have one on my hardtail and that Pure V just works well for me.



Stalkerfiveo said:


> Giant Contact SLR seat on my Yeti. Faux pas? Maybe. Considerably more comfortable than the stock seat on the SB5? FASHO!!!
> 
> It even matches, kinda......:skep:
> 
> View attachment 1122912


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A floor pump that I desperately needed, went with Blackburn because I love my mini pump but I'm tired of using it before going for a ride, so got the Jenson's pump it had decent reviews and a good price - and then some SLX Cranks grabbed those last night as they were on sale.

Sorry for the terrible pic :madman:


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Time to retire my TLD knee/shin guards after 2 pairs over the years. Moving on to try something new to me. They seem to feel as though they will move much less. I hope they are comfortable after a few hours.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Time for a new lid. Hope I like this one as much as my now retired to winter duty, bell stoker.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Should have looked into hitch racks 4 years ago. Think I paid almost as much for a trunk rack as this hitch and rack. They just don't have "Yakima" stickers on them















Perspective pic sure makes the bike look HUGE compared to the car!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

DMR Deathgrips!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

targnik said:


> Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp...
> 
> Built her up last night.
> 
> ...


Win. I just ordered one of these (27.5 version). Can you send me tire clearance pics for the rear and let me know what tires and rim width you went with? I'm wondering if I can fit a 2.8 Plus tire on this. I tried to PM you but did not have the option.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Gonna try my hand at studded plus tires in the snow...own which there's plenty near So Cal!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

To go with my Growler MBS


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Boring for most, but makes it easier to stop to eat after big rides, not worry about getting rear ended, etc.


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

JCwages, 1. Gorgeous bike and 2. how do you like the chester pedals? I'm thinking about buying some.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Pearl Izumi Quest shorts










Yep, I prefer lycra over baggy.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

dirt farmer said:


> Yep, I prefer lycra over baggy.


It doesn't make things easy for the guy behind you though :ciappa:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

bataleon said:


> It doesn't make things easy for the guy behind you though :ciappa:


Oh no, not by any means! Mine ride well, no plumbers crack at all! But I do have a desire to try bibs, just in case.

Anyone here ride with bibs?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> Oh no, not by any means! Mine ride well, no plumbers crack at all! But I do have a desire to try bibs, just in case.
> 
> Anyone here ride with bibs?


I ride in roadie bibs with baggy zoic shorts on top. I have had the pi quest shorts and bibs. Their bibs were OK for a few months but then caused massive chaffing. I am currently using some Louis garneau superleggara bibs that I got on clearance and they are great. I'll never go back to liners or regular roadie shorts.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> Oh no, not by any means! Mine ride well, no plumbers crack at all! But I do have a desire to try bibs, just in case.
> 
> Anyone here ride with bibs?


Bibs are awesome. Most of my shorts are bib style and I much prefer them to anything else I've tried. I have a couple pairs of Castelli bibs that I really like. The chamois is great and they stay in place very well. I also ride in Lycra unless I'm going to the park with my kiddo. It is the right tool for road, gravel, and XC riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I always wear bibs whether with baggies or not. I highly recommend Specialized Pro SWAT bibs. Very comfortable chamois and makes it so you can carry some schit (phone,food, pump, multi tool) in the back pockets and wear a baggy jersey/shirt.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

*Fox Transfer dropper post*









My most recent upgrade. Fox Transfer dropper post with remote.:thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Onza Ibex 29x2.4, listed 880g (feels a tad lighter)..
























Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Wewow Sport X1 single axis gimbal for my Hero 3+ Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought an aluminum road bike. N+1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Quentin said:


> I bought an aluminum road bike. N+1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm... this is a pic thread ^^ :doh:

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

targnik said:


> Ummm... this is a pic thread ^^ :doh:
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Yep, and no pix you stole off the internet, your pic of the actual thing you bought.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Yep, and no pix you stole off the internet, your pic of the actual thing you bought.


Learn to read...










Thread title is missing word 'actual'.

Maybe mod could change thread title, so chazpat can keep his knickers untwisted 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent from my R2 unit


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

targnik said:


> Ummm... this is a pic thread ^^ :doh:
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


It still had the reflectors on it when I made the post. No pic is less shame than reflectors and cassette plate.



















2016 Cannondale CAAD12 Ultegra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Some new goodies for a new bike...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

MTB Enthusiasts of Utah


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

targnik said:


> Learn to read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"post a pic of your latest purchase". If it's a pic off the internet, it probably isn't "yours", right? 

Besides, I like some effort to be put in.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OK, I haven't been able to post in here as per the thread rules in a long time.

These are mine, all mine!!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> OK, I haven't been able to post in here as per the thread rules in a long time.
> 
> These are mine, all mine!!
> 
> View attachment 1123536


I have a blue Hope Pro 2 from when I built my Cannondale F29er back in 2009. Great hub; it has been bulletproof. The guys I ride with like to jokingly talk a bunch of crap (good natured), so I would ride the rear wheel of one of the shittalkers and let the freehub scream behind him. Those Hopes are so loud that it was my own way of talking ****. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Quentin said:


> I have a blue Hope Pro 2 from when I built my Cannondale F29er back in 2009. Great hub; it has been bulletproof. The guys I ride with like to jokingly talk a bunch of crap (good natured), so I would ride the rear wheel of one of the shittalkers and let the freehub scream behind him. Those Hopes are so loud that it was my own way of talking ****.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah, I got the Pro 2s on my 29" rig. Sometimes I wish there was a volume remote so I could put it on mute when I'm alone in the woods.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Yah, I got the Pro 2s on my 29" rig. Sometimes I wish there was a volume remote so I could put it on mute when I'm alone in the woods.


Mountain lion and hiker warning sounds.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*My mountain lion and hiker warning sounds...*

And they come in festive colors.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> And they come in festive colors.
> 
> View attachment 1123551


No stock pics lol 😀


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I never think to take pics of these because they're not just Bike Related...they're dual purpose...party and warning device.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> OK, I haven't been able to post in here as per the thread rules in a long time.
> 
> These are mine, all mine!!
> 
> View attachment 1123536


Could you work on the lighting? The whole front of the image is blown out. And what's that along the top edge?

We need a panties in a wad emoji.


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Picked up a new Stache 9.8!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Could you work on the lighting? The whole front of the image is blown out. And what's that along the top edge?
> 
> We need a panties in a wad emoji.


I kinda like the way the bottom fades into the forum background. And that's my keyboard along the top. I really put a lot of effort into that shot!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I kinda like the way the bottom fades into the forum background. And that's my keyboard along the top. I really put a lot of effort into that shot!


I think they were staged nicely but the shadows could have been dialed in using two light reflectors.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think they were staged nicely but the shadows could have been dialed in using two light reflectors.


Too much trouble taking them off his wheels and then reinstalling them.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

mthopton said:


> Picked up a new Stache 9.8!


Looks great! Much as I love the all black stealth bomber look, that red really sets it off. 
I rode one of those at the LBS. Thought it would be like driving a tank from just looking at it, but between the geometry and weight, it felt and handled like a much smaller bike:thumbsup:


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

First good ride today and it didn't disappoint.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

New bike a '16 Cannondale Tango 1 my first 650b and ofc the wheels fit my old bike never could find anyone that would just lend me there rear to check but I love this bike so far so no regrets.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

A Fenix PD35 Tac and a hoseclamp! :thumbsup:

I already had the 16 gauge steel to make a mount from and the double sided...gumby like "tape" I added underneath the stock helmet gopro mount lol. I've been running a regular PD35 on the bars the past few months (one hoseclamp around the bar and one around the light for classyness!) as an experiment and decided it was time to swap the helmet to a self contained light with replacable 18650's as well. Prior to the swap I was using a pair of Solarstorm X2's.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Santa Cruz Bronson C*

Just arrived this am. New front triangle rear like new. Came with 150mm Easton dropper pos, ergon saddle. Can't wait to build this week. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Saints to replace the mushy Guide R and NN 27.5x2.35 to replace the Ardents. All going on my new Yeti SB5c.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

120mm and 130mm drop-in airshafts for my Fox F34 27.5+ fork (140mm stock).


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

paleh0rse said:


> 120mm and 130mm drop-in airshafts for my Fox F34 27.5+ fork (140mm stock).


I have a 150 and just ordered a 140. Ultimately I want a 140 and a 120 on hand. Don't care for the 150.

I also have another fox 34 that I upgraded the air spring to the na shaft and it's much nicer to be able to change travel on the shaft itself. I hate having to buy multiple springs.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

kikoraa said:


> I also have another fox 34 that I upgraded the air spring to the na shaft and it's much nicer to be able to change travel on the shaft itself.


What "na shaft" are you referring to?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

So the springs you and I bought are for 16 and 17 fox 34's. At the same time they made a retrofittable na air spring upgrade for 15 and earlier fox 34's. It's similar to the new ones but you can actually change the travel on that one. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

kikoraa said:


> So the springs you and I bought are for 16 and 17 fox 34's. At the same time they made a retrofittable na air spring upgrade for 15 and earlier fox 34's. It's similar to the new ones but you can actually change the travel on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Ahhh, ok, that makes sense.

I plan to use the 120 and 130 to switch between my 27.5+ and 29er wheelsets on a new Vassago frame.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First pair of five tens getting a test on Thursday.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

My "beginner" giant ATX is almost completely upgraded.








On a side note, Anyone have any rotor recommendations


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> My "beginner" giant ATX is almost completely upgraded.
> View attachment 1124149
> 
> 
> On a side note, Anyone have any rotor recommendations


If you want to save money, I just paired my m8000 brakes with SLX RT66 rotors and they work great. Only $10.99 each on Jenson. If you have the extra cash though, I never see bad reviews about the Ice-Tech rotors.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Nukeproof Scout 275 frame to start building up as a fun bomber/jumper alternative to my Superfly 100.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

drizzoh said:


> Nukeproof Scout 275 frame to start building up as a fun bomber/jumper alternative to my Superfly 100.


Nice ^^
Another Nukeproofer 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Easton Grips








Gorilla Mudguard








Zee Hollow Tech II crankset + BB

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

my first garmin







and my first set of carbon wheels for my nimble9 single speed. I9 hubs laced to atomik carbon rims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i didnt buy it, but my Vivid Air RC2 has felt crappy the last few months, so i took it in for a rebound and my mechanic found that the IFP in the reservoir was totally stuck and had been shaving metal flakes off the inside of the reservoir somehow.

RockShox sent me a brand new one as a warranty replacement. First ride was this morning!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Just released 2017 Deity Blacklabel 800mm x 25mm bars and Knuckleduster grips for my RIP9:thumbsup:


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy birthday to me! My family loves me...


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Needed a new seatpost for the old girl, so I decided to get a match for my handlebar. Azonic Pin-It post. Also got rid of the shim and 27.2 post and went with a 30.9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

arteck 32t chain ring for my budget 1x7 conversion on my beater rockhopper..... $12.99 free shipping amazon special made in china ( hey I am broke, all I could afford)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rockhopper97 said:


> arteck 32t chain ring for my budget 1x7 conversion on my beater rockhopper..... $12.99 free shipping amazon special made in china ( hey I am broke, all I could afford)


What pedals do you have there?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BVWD7O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Avenir Alloy Pedals, Silver , 9/16 Inch Axle

I always toss plastic pedals, they never last long with my 250lb self


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Going Wide. Trying new Raceface Turbines paired with new raceface grips


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Just picked up some new HT AE05 Pedals for my Tracer...foot out flat out.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

another tire for my beater.... whole whopping $5 on clearance.... now my tires match


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

pimpin the white walls..:cornut:


----------



## Tinymountain (Oct 26, 2016)

Rockshox Recon Silver RL. Big upgrade from the Suntour XCM pogo

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Definitely a big upgrade. Enjoy!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Got a second hand pair of Reynold's 29er AL wheels on the cheap. A full half a kilogram lighter than the original wheelset and just much better quality overall.

-allu


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Upgraded to an 11-42 11spd setup. Went with the Shimano SLX M7000 group set. Coming from a 13 year old Shimano XT 9sp setup, I'm thoroughly pleased with the crispness of the set!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Swiftwick socks and arm warmers and a pair of Handup gloves


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my LBS was having a 25% off sale this weekend...... got a mirror and bar end lights for my commuter bike and a cone wrench..... unfortunately the bar end lights dont fit my handlebars, so I might find some pvc tubing that they will fit into and ziptie them somewhere on the bike


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope these last longer than the m200's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tribute (Feb 11, 2017)

'94 Pinarello Antelao, XT. Those are vintage DeoreXT shifters.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Figured it was time to retire my Shimano MT43s. They are on their 4th year and still holding up. Considering they cost only $60, they deserved an early retirement. Now they're my backup shoes.

Upgraded to these:
Sidi Cape










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Good luck with the Cape. I had the Cape Air (same shoe, more venting) and the "leather" split wide open in a small crash. I was very disappointed in Sidi's supposed quality. I was however very happy with BackCountry's return policy/process.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New 785mm Fatboy Funn HB's on board 










Absolute Black Oval 30 tooth chainring. To be installed soon... 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

new toy to play with, at the price l couldn't say no, 175 CHF ☺


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Coal-Cracker said:


> Figured it was time to retire my Shimano MT43s. They are on their 4th year and still holding up. Considering they cost only $60, they deserved an early retirement. Now they're my backup shoes.
> 
> Upgraded to these:
> Sidi Cape
> ...


Nice!
You may as well toss Shimanos because with SIDI's you won't need a backup shoe.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

After just converting my ATX to a 1x10 I didnt want to dump money into an 11spd system so trying out the sunrace 11-42t 10Spd


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*new seatpost*

Ritchey shurely


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> You may as well toss Shimanos because with SIDI's you won't need a backup shoe.


I love my Sidi moto boots more than any I've ever owned. Bought some Sidi bike shoes and just never liked them. Not enough room in the toe box for me, and I don't have wide feet.

Installing all this tomorrow


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks DJ


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

New hitch rack! No more deadlifting my bike to get it on the roof! Rack is built, hitch arrives on Monday.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Now you'll get all wimpy not being able lift those bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HPIguy said:


> Thanks DJ


Oh, and I missed you talking about your old SIDI moto boots. I still have my old SIDI moto boots. Great boots, so when it came time for bike shoes I went with SIDI Dominators and bever looked back. The only brand I've ever owned.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

HPIguy said:


> I love my Sidi moto boots more than any I've ever owned. Bought some Sidi bike shoes and just never liked them. Not enough room in the toe box for me, and I don't have wide feet.


That was a concern of mine because I have wide feet.
I was pleasantly surprised to find they fit me well with no pain or discomfort.

For reference, I usually wear a size 11E, and the size 46 fit perfectly.


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> You may as well toss Shimanos because with SIDI's you won't need a backup shoe.


Thanks.
Good to know. 
I've been gradually replacing the remaining 'placeholder' gear I bought when I started getting back into biking a few year's ago.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I really wanted to love them, went as far as going to a local outdoor supply store and doing the heat molded insoles for them, still didn't work. Full disclosure, I have weird shaped feet apparently. Narrow at the back, and fairly wide at the toes.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nearly time to retire the SB66


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

HPIguy said:


> I really wanted to love them, went as far as going to a local outdoor supply store and doing the heat molded insoles for them, still didn't work. Full disclosure, I have weird shaped feet apparently. Narrow at the back, and fairly wide at the toes.


What do you mean by "weird shaped feet", aren't all the feet shaped that way?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, but some more so than others apparently. Historically, my feet are picky about shoes.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Aglo said:


> What do you mean by "weird shaped feet", aren't all the feet shaped that way?


Sounds normal to me..

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Repair/maintenance/upgrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritmatatratip (Mar 21, 2017)

My latest purchase of complete bike....another Ritchey Supercomp


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

What rack is that?



roaringfork said:


> New hitch rack! No more deadlifting my bike to get it on the roof! Rack is built, hitch arrives on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1127144


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> What rack is that?


RockyMounts Monorail for 2" receiver. Just installed it and love it so far.

In the spirit of this thread. I purchased a Silky Bigboy 2000 just in time for tree fall season.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

KiwiJohn said:


> Nearly time to retire the SB66


Sweet!
Congrats. Did I mention sweet?

Edit: How did that kitchen staging fly with the wife?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

roaringfork said:


> RockyMounts Monorail for 2" receiver. Just installed it and love it so far.
> 
> In the spirit of this thread. I purchased a Silky Bigboy 2000 just in time for tree fall season.
> 
> View attachment 1127999


Do you actually stop to saw the trees!?
I mean, more than once I wished I had a saw with me, but I'm too lazy to actually carry one and use it, and chainsaws are too damn heavy  .


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Pair of specialized bibs with a form fitting pad.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet!
> Congrats. Did I mention sweet?
> 
> Edit: How did that kitchen staging fly with the wife?


What she doesn't know...


----------



## AHCHIU (Mar 21, 2017)

*2015 Niner RDO One 9 SS*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

new tires for city. 29x2.5

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

My ramps are now under control


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1128246
> 
> 
> My ramps are now under control


Looks like you installed it in a Performance line 34 series. How much improvement have you noticed?

A LBS is renting out the Quark Shockwiz for 20$ for a full day. I was considering the MRP ramp control, then renting the Shockwiz for a day and dialing it in.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Looks like you installed it in a Performance line 34 series. How much improvement have you noticed?.


That is correct. I have not taken it for a proper ride yet, but there is a very noticeable difference between all the way backed off and all the way on. Just by pumping the fork without riding it, it does not seem to have much of an effect on the early stroke, just like MRP claims. I am excited to give it a try, unfortunately its going to rain all weekend in Chicago.

Edit: I really wish i could find a Shockwiz for rent locally


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

The chainring and saddle finally arrived.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> I love my Sidi moto boots more than any I've ever owned. Bought some Sidi bike shoes and just never liked them. Not enough room in the toe box for me, and I don't have wide feet.
> 
> If you still have the shoes, I would recommend saoking them in a bucket of water, then wearing them for a couple of hrs.. in my experience they will then fit like a glove.. if necessary, repeat..
> 
> I have seen this process work for many people..


----------



## JungleBoogie (Oct 6, 2015)

Freedom SuperClamp 2-Bike


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

TugboatComplex said:


> View attachment 1116989
> 
> 
> Ordered this bad boy


Hey tug, take pics and do a mini-review.....


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

praivo said:


> The chainring and saddle finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 1128278
> View attachment 1128279


Explain to me this chain guide setup. It looks to be modeled after the bionicon c guide. The reason I ask is because my trance 27.5 2016 is running 2.8 tires with a c guide. If I don't use the guide, the chain rubs the tire on a 1x11 10-42

I see its just a piece of pvc but what's keeping it in place and do you have any tips on this setup?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> new tires for city. 29x2.5
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


Are those big apples or hookworms? I was looking to get some for my single speed/kid hauler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally got some carbon to start my addiction.

Got a smoking deal on them from Amazon.ca of all places.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

DT Swiss EX1501 Spline 25mm wheels to get closer to done on this 29er build. Just need a new crankset now.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Kbarrette said:


> Are those big apples or hookworms? I was looking to get some for my single speed/kid hauler.


Here's another one to check out, if you haven't already: Tires | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> new tires for city. 29x2.5





Kbarrette said:


> Are those big apples or hookworms? I was looking to get some for my single speed/kid hauler.


Maxxis Hookworms.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New shoes for the CX bike, from 32s to 35s. Highly recommended by you all 😊 A second mini pump so I can leave one for my mtb pack and not forget it. Also got a new saddlebag for the 29er but its already on the bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

Kbarrette said:


> Are those big apples or hookworms? I was looking to get some for my single speed/kid hauler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hookworms maxxis

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

kikoraa said:


> Explain to me this chain guide setup. It looks to be modeled after the bionicon c guide. The reason I ask is because my trance 27.5 2016 is running 2.8 tires with a c guide. If I don't use the guide, the chain rubs the tire on a 1x11 10-42
> 
> I see its just a piece of pvc but what's keeping it in place and do you have any tips on this setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


It's as simple as it looks. A piece of a plastic tube secured to the chainstay by two zip ties and one more behind it to prevent the chain from sliding it back. That old tube I wrapped around the chainstay for protection also gives the "guide" and its zip zies a bit of extra grip. I don't ride hard but until I got the NW chainring I was using a regular one and my RD doesn't have a clutch (SRAM NX conversion planned for the summer), I've since taken it off to get rid of the noise and will see whether I really need it or not. It's about 10 grams, by the way :-D


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger and went 1x..Sunrace CSMX3 11-42 with a RF NW 30t..highly recommend for the value.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*35mm Rethal stem*

Changing my 50mm Raceface for this 35mm Renthal stem


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've had my 11-46 Sunrace cassett for about 8 months with no issues. Great for the price.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

New shoes for my Mojo3.

Rocket Ron 27.5 x 2.6 both front and rear. First ride today: these things have traction for days on my local hero dirt, and they roll MUCH faster than the 2.8 Nobby Nics they replaced. I think I'm good to go for the season.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

*Sexy new stem*

Sexy new Chromag Ranger stem to go with top cap.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got my new wheelset built. Stan's Flow EX, DT Swiss 350 hubs, and Specialized Ground Control tires, all set up tubeless. Extremely excited for these!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy to have a new camera, my phone takes crapy pictures.










The only one left and yep its Orange ?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Happy to have a new camera, my phone takes crapy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best in color, seriously!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pdorn said:


> Just got my new wheelset built. Stan's Flow EX, DT Swiss 350 hubs, and Specialized Ground Control tires, all set up tubeless. Extremely excited for these!
> 
> View attachment 1129091


Congrats. I think you will be a happy camper.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Best in color, seriously!


Sweet! Great to hear funny I got it at Target on sale for $129.00. It was higher @ BestBuy.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not my photo but I got one of these immediately after getting my new bike; Lumina 750. 
Was caught in Cheyenne Cañon a few weeks ago on longer ride than anticipated. Big dark out there. Looking forward to trying it out in a day two.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Now just gotta get started with my ghetto DIY tubeless inflator... On a side note they (r2-bike) even send me some gummy bears! How cool is that? 

-allu


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm gonna have to check them out, ill be a loyal customer they send me gummi bears lmao.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

tony92231 said:


> I've had my 11-46 Sunrace cassett for about 8 months with no issues. Great for the price.


I've had no issues with my 8sp Sunrace thumb shifters. No cable adj is my only complaint. But the more I use it the more I realize I don't need it. Seems to me bang for the buck is evident in the whole Sturmey/Sunrace thang


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry for lousy pics, bike stuff is more important than an new camera.
Selle Anatomica. Not that I'm trying to be color coordinated or anything.....


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

OlMarin said:


> Sorry for lousy pics, bike stuff is more important than an new camera.
> Selle Anatomica. Not that I'm trying to be color coordinated or anything.....


That's good, cause that **** clashes bro.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OlMarin said:


> Sorry for lousy pics, bike stuff is more important than an new camera.
> Selle Anatomica. Not that I'm trying to be color coordinated or anything.....


Unless you are in real need for a camera


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Lots of goodies from my LBS' closing sale.

Lots of goodies! by markmass, on Flickr

Fox 34 Factory fork
RaceFace NextSL G4 cranks
Shimano XTR Di2 Rear Derailleur
Shimano XTR Bottom Bracket
Loaded Precision 70mm stem
Fox and Cane Creek fork and shock service kits


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

MarkMass said:


> Lots of goodies from my LBS' closing sale.
> 
> Lots of goodies! by markmass, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice stuff but sorry about the LBS closing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Dirtlabs are blowing out their X-Fusion stock. I was able to get new Slide 15mm thru axle lowers for $50 shipped. Then Clarke from X-Fusion hooked me up with the correct axle. Now I can upgrade my forks from QR to 15mm thru axle. I already have a 15mm hub that I have been using with an adapter.


----------



## Lambert454 (Apr 1, 2017)

My latest purchase for the build is the FOX 34 fork and Transfer 150mm seat post. I still have a few more purchases to make though.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Allu,
U eat 2 gummy bears and add the rest with the stans to help seal the wheelset.

dirtdiggler


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> Dirtlabs are blowing out their X-Fusion stock. I was able to get new Slide 15mm thru axle lowers for $50 shipped. Then Clarke from X-Fusion hooked me up with the correct axle. Now I can upgrade my forks from QR to 15mm thru axle. I already have a 15mm hub that I have been using with an adapter.


Finally got myself a 9mm QR adapter. As a bonus I was able to use these 15mm end caps to go from 5-9mm QR on my other Hope hub. I just had to buy another 9mm DT-Swiss RWS thru axle and 9mm end caps.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Finally got myself a 9mm QR adapter. As a bonus I was able to use these 15mm end caps to go from 5-9mm QR on my other Hope hub. I just had to buy another 9mm DT-Swiss RWS thru axle and 9mm end caps.
> 
> View attachment 1129922


Finally! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Lambert454 said:


> My latest purchase for the build is the FOX 34 fork and Transfer 150mm seat post. I still have a few more purchases to make though.
> 
> View attachment 1129783


That's gonna be a nice ride! I've got blue hopes and wanted 35i rims for my 26er. I probably would have gone with the ARC, but no 26" version.

I like the grey Slackline... man, if it only had sliding dropouts...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Finally! :thumbsup:


Just in time for Spring showers. :nonod:


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

2016 Scott Scale, my first carbon frame bike.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

View attachment 1130086








Knocked my noggin one too many times against the old lid so picked up a new one. Troy Lee Designs D3, replacing my old Bell Full 9. I have a Giro Switchblade, but after seeing pics of the chin bar detaching in falls it is pretty much resigned to half shell xc ride mode as I take enough risks riding the way I do to have to worry about the chin guard breaking off and causing some sort of strange injury.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Maybe my ass will finally stop hurting. And excited to try out these knee pads.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

gckless said:


> Maybe my ass will finally stop hurting. And excited to try out these knee pads.


I've been happy with those pads and my SMC3 saddle. Those have to be the most comfortable knee pads ever. They can easily be worn all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

Grabbed these SLX cranks while they were on sale. Also got some Race Face boots and Chester pedals. I am just waiting for my Absolute Black Oval chainring to come in and my new 1x11 drivetrain will be ready for when the snow finally melts!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chrisbtsc said:


> 2016 Scott Scale, my first carbon frame bike.


Congrats!
Good to see you are out getting it dirty already.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

gckless said:


> Maybe my ass will finally stop hurting. And excited to try out these knee pads.


I just got mine, 2 short rides but I love them!! especially compared to the bulky KALI's I had, although they do have more protection, but in SoCal's summer those things are brutal. We'll see how long they last


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

picked up this bike for free the other day and built it with parts I had handy... wasnt sure if it was a hardrock or a rockhopper.... knew it was a specialized.....found out while stripping the old paint off it was a rockhopper.....89-90 16" frame, SS BMX hybrid


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

rockhopper97 said:


> picked up this bike for free the other day and built it with parts I had handy... wasnt sure if it was a hardrock or a rockhopper.... knew it was a specialized.....found out while stripping the old paint off it was a rockhopper.....89-90 16" frame, SS BMX hybrid


Nice work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

New RaceFace Atlas Stealth 785mm bars to replace the faded Turbine I had on my hardtail. I moved everything over to this Bandit29 frame and the bars just felt 'off' at only 725mm. This is the widest bar I've had, and it's a little shocking just how much of a difference there really is between bar sizes. Feels nice sitting on the bike, should get to test ride tonight and hit the trail Sunday.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

MTBR doesn't support imgur. but you can copy the image address and view it directly.

I like that green though!


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! I love the green also. 

That's weird about Imgur though, it's the modern standard for hosting for everything I've used. Photobucket is dead, just spam and viruses now. What do people use? Every other forum I've been a part of specifically discourages people from uploading directly to the site with the forum tools because it eats bandwidth or storage or whatever. 

I uploaded from my PC this time, hopefully they're showing up correctly now.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My old WTB pure V had seen better days, so the shop owner had his old (looks new to me) WTB rocket V laying around and sold it to me cheap. It weighs next to nothing compared to my old one.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

*Lucky to find a new swingarm for the apache.*


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

The chain ring is for the Cross bike.
The cog, chain and bell will go on the SS MTB.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm no weight weenie by any stretch of the imagination, but it's always nice when you can add comfort AND drop 80 grams.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Most trivial upgrade ever. I realized the other day that I never adjust my seat height from 120, so swapped from a QR to bolt on clamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I need to do the same. I never adjust mine me either and the stock clamping lever on my Yeti seems like it's 3" long and catches on my shorts all the time.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

tony92231 said:


> Changing my 50mm Raceface for this 35mm Renthal stem


installed


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*New MSP chain guide bash guard*

Installed easy


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

3 in 1;

New bike with about 35 miles on it now.

Right after purchase, went shopping for some dry bag pack options.

Found an inexpensive fork mount cage (demo'd with a Belgian ale) similar to an "anything-cage" with a handy adjustable rubber holding strap.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

11-42 Steel version for the fattie









be a while before l get to use it though, got a few changes planned for the fattie over the coming months, just not the money yet


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Revelate Designs Terrapin saddle bag for bikepacking. It is surprisingly stable. The construction is excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Been too long since I've been able to add a new post here... now have to wait for all three packages on Thursday. Of course, add in our baby boy arriving on Saturday and this has already been an epic week!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

zgxtreme said:


> Been too long since I've been able to add a new post here... now have to wait for all three packages on Thursday. Of course, add in our baby boy arriving on Saturday and this has already been an epic week!


Congrats on the new baby boy!

Got some goodies today. I got some shorts too, but I'm kinda pushing those to the side for now. I ordered my normal size 34", so I might need to wait a bit to try them on, lol!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

zgxtreme said:


> Been too long since I've been able to add a new post here... now have to wait for all three packages on Thursday. Of course, add in our baby boy arriving on Saturday and this has already been an epic week!


the baby boy is probably the coolest "part" to get for your bike!!! Congrats! In 4-5 years you will have a great riding partner!


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> the baby boy is probably the coolest "part" to get for your bike!!! Congrats! In 4-5 years you will have a great riding partner!


Already planning for it!!! So far away yet I know it'll go by fast!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

zgxtreme said:


> Already planning for it!!! So far away yet I know it'll go by fast!


Congrats!


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ What you be showing?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ What you be showing?


I think it's the blue anodized valve cap, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Aglo said:


> I think it's the blue anodized valve cap, but I could be wrong.


I think it's the dirt he's trying to show. The bike was super clean before, but he took it out and got free dirt on it. He didn't even have to purchase it!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Carbon cranks, my bike is like a pound lighter now


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

the_joe said:


> Carbon cranks, my bike is like a pound lighter now


Did you weight both while they were out of the bike? My carbon XO cranks were only marginally lighter than my GX aluminum cranks that came on the bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Previous owner had way too many miles on the chain when I bought the bike, so I rode it another 1500 miles on the old chain just to make sure the whole drive train was shot. Much nicer with these installed.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

the_joe said:


> Carbon cranks, my bike is like a pound lighter now





Stalkerfiveo said:


> Did you weight both while they were out of the bike? My carbon XO cranks were only marginally lighter than my GX aluminum cranks that came on the bike.


I dropped 317 grams (11.3 oz.) from an XT (32t at 747 g) to Raceface Next SL (32t at 430 g)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

deleted


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1131550
> 
> 
> Carbon cranks, my bike is like a pound lighter now





Stalkerfiveo said:


> Did you weight both while they were out of the bike? My carbon XO cranks were only marginally lighter than my GX aluminum cranks that came on the bike.





Cleared2land said:


> I dropped 317 grams (11.3 oz.) from an XT (32t at 747 g) to Raceface Next SL (32t at 430 g)


Close enough to a pound to be "like a pound" in my world.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Did you weight both while they were out of the bike? My carbon XO cranks were only marginally lighter than my GX aluminum cranks that came on the bike.


That's a negative, ghost rider. I might have a bike buying problem, but i don't have _that much_ of a problem


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

Thought i would treat myself


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

I just got these Fox Step cast forks too so i will add a on the bike image when i get the bike back. Ive had some custom made decals made in more stealth as the orange don't do with my bikes colour scheme.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Here I thought I was going overboard with my ShockWizes. Nice treat rebnah!


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

zgxtreme said:


> Here I thought I was going overboard with my ShockWizes. Nice treat rebnah!


Cheers!
Its all costing be a bit but hey i guess its what we do!
The bike is under 20lbs now


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

rebnah said:


> Cheers!
> Its all costing be a bit but hey i guess its what we do!
> The bike is under 20lbs now


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Same day arrival as the Shock Wiz's but just installed... iSSi Triple Trails and a SDG Duster P MTN.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

More like latest Re-Purchase....small rings wear fast!

Some absoluteBLACK Ovals, 26 & 28. These have been working great with the SRAM Eagle.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Heart shaped tail light


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1131793
> 
> Heart shaped tail light


Heart shaped... right...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1131793
> 
> Heart shaped tail light


uhm&#8230;


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Sales man told me it was a heart ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's see that in the daylight.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Used to fiddle with that thread-on adapter at times for tire pressure on the 26er's but with the 27.5 plus tires, I know I'll be doing a lot more experimenting and tailoring for the terrain. Presta simple-


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> Let's see that in the daylight.











Here it is mounted in headlight position

https://www.amazon.com/Egoodbest-Heart-Shaped-Cycling-Warning/dp/B01GZWTZMA


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

the_joe said:


> Sales man told me it was a heart ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


So, that's what my girl friends mean when they say I have a good heart.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

bachman1961 said:


> Used to fiddle with that thread-on adapter at times for tire pressure on the 26er's but with the 27.5 plus tires, I know I'll be doing a lot more experimenting and tailoring for the terrain. Presta simple-
> 
> View attachment 1131809


Where and how much that is going to cost me


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Aglo said:


> Where and how much that is going to cost me


Pretty cheap.

For fatbikes:
Accu-Gauge 0-15psi PR15BX PRESTA Valve Tire Gauge Dial Accu Gage Fat Bike | eBay

For regular mountainbikes:
Accu-Gauge 0-30psi PR30BX PRESTA Valve Tire Gauge Dial Accu Gage Fat Bike | eBay

I guess you could get a higher psi one for mtbs, but I never run mine above 30psi.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

I went from clipless to platform to the obvious choice ...Both Crankbrothers Double Shot Clipless / Platform Pedals went on my 2016 SC Bronson V2.

First ride tomorrow.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Been building up the new Nukeproof and my Superfly has been getting jealous, so threw some Easton Havoc CF bars, Oury grips and $0.98 worth of anodized valve stem caps on it. Cut the bars down to 720 and couldn't be happier with the ride (up from 685 Answer Protapers). They look great too.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> and $0.98 worth of anodized valve stem caps on it.


Careful if you got the red ones. Red makes everything faster, including release of air pressure. Fortunately you can also air up your tires extra fast now.


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ What you be showing?


Heh. yeah, bad angle. New XTR M9000 w/ 10-46 XT cassette. With my new Carbon-Ti 30T direct mount front, I can literally climb walls now.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Get thee behind me, rusty stem bolts:madmax:







Begone, steel headset bolt!








And all you other bolts, too!







Uh...anybody know the size on that rusty torx head one on the caliper?
It's crampin' my style, all of a sudden.

Omigosh, it's gonna be so much faster, though.
And those rotor bolts..whew; can you just imagine the decreased rolling resistance? I'm almost afraid to ride it. 
Definitely gonna need fresh brake pads...


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

OwenM;1[/ATTACH said:


> Begone, steel headset bolt!
> 
> 
> And all you other bolts, too!
> ...


Rolling resistance might change a little, but the real gains are in decreased _wind_ resistance if you get low profile aero bolts. You could DIY and grind down your bolt heads if you want. Don't worry about strength or safety, speed is more important.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a used rear hub for the brown hard tail and built it into this rim last weekend.
Tires front and rear on the brown hard tail.
Cassettes and chains on all 3.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Do not remember buying anything for a bike that made me say "WOW".









(SRAM X4 derailleur)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently bought a Dakine 6L pack for my usually short rides, but decided I needed more storage for a 22mile ride. Not the best color combo but for 39.00 vs 94.00?..I figured my modeling days are over anyways 😁😁😁

Dakine Session 12l pack.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> View attachment 1132441
> 
> Uh...anybody know the size on that rusty torx head one on the caliper?
> It's crampin' my style, all of a sudden.


Oh, sweetness. Just discovered that there are stainless kits for the Guides that include both the bleed port and that torx bolt, and are only ~$10/kit(sold!:thumbsup.
Google "SRAM Guide stainless caliper bolts" if interested-available from multiple online sellers.
There's also a ti kit for Guide Ultimates that even has a ti bolt for the brake pads, but it cost a lot more.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

To be installed.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Newwwwwww Barzzzzzzzzzz*









Had to go properly wide and purple.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

New 5010!
Stoked!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Got a used rear hub for the brown hard tail and built it into this rim last weekend.
> Tires front and rear on the brown hard tail.
> Cassettes and chains on all 3.
> 
> View attachment 1132574


Are we supposed to know what the "brown hardtail" is? Such a mystery!


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

My AbsoluteBlack 32T Oval chainring arrived in the mail today, so I went to my LBS to get some tools for the install. I ended up leaving with a little more than I had planned to get. Park Tool Bike Stand and a new pair of Fox Ranger Shorts


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You actually buy stuff from an LBS?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Are we supposed to know what the "brown hardtail" is? Such a mystery!


I didn't figure it would matter, or that anyone would really care what it is. I used color as a descriptor to distinguish it from the black hard tail also appearing in the photo.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Of course. They take have been taking care of me for years so I take care of them by shopping at their shop and using their services. I also like to keep my fellow bike riders employed instead of dealing with a computer or robot. They also give me good deals.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*AB Oval Chainring 32 boost, gold!*


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

gallorody said:


> Of course. They take have been taking care of me for years so I take care of them by shopping at their shop and using their services. I also like to keep my fellow bike riders employed instead of dealing with a computer or robot. They also give me good deals.


Must be nice! I usually leave my LBS feeling dumb and unimportant because I don't have a $5000+ bike and I'm not a professional mechanic.


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

Just got some cool super light DMR vaults with gold pins to go with The Eagle


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

RideTheSpiral said:


> Must be nice! I usually leave my LBS feeling dumb and unimportant because I don't have a $5000+ bike and I'm not a professional mechanic.


that's not an LBS, that is a "hangout"...or in some cases, a "douche collection space"


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

^^^Accurate.There are two guys that treat me like a human, otherwise as soon as I say I have a Mongoose Salvo Comp(not a great bike but not a wal-goose) I watch their eyes glaze over and their enthusiasm disappear. I went in for an external bb a few weeks ago and a bike bro with a flat bill hat and a flowered dakine apron refused to sell me anything because its "such a specific bike" that he needs physically inspect and measure it first. I told him its replacing an octalink V2 with a 63mm shell but that just won me a 5 minute speech about BB fit being super technical. thaaanks guy.

Brought my bike in a few days later to the guy that I like and he knew it would fit immediately. He didn't have to measure it. After all that they didn't even have the XT BB so I just payed the extra $20 for XTR. 

I like Jenson...bike shame free experience every time.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I spent a whole dolla-fifty today!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I spent a whole dolla-fifty today!
> 
> View attachment 1134023


There goes your budget build lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2016)

Airbrushed already existed handlebar, and got sram grips to go with it.









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I spent a whole dolla-fifty today!
> 
> View attachment 1134023


A Presta adapter. Coincidence I was in a bike shop today and there was a jar of those at the cash register. Picked one out and stared at it, then dropped it back in. :lol::lol: I felt like I should have purchased it but it was above the budget.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A Presta adapter. Coincidence I was in a bike shop today and there was a jar of those at the cash register. Picked one out and stared at it, then dropped it back in. :lol::lol: I felt like I should have purchased it but it was above the budget.


I realized I hadn't been to this LBS yet, and I wanted an adapter so I could use a schrader gauge. A long time ago Hawg told me I should get a pump with a gauge, so I bought a Park pump from another LBS. It's gauge has never worked, so I've had to guess since then. Finally I'll know!

I got to look at some Salsas and the owner was pretty cool. We talked a bunch, plus sized tires, he gave the 411 on recently revamped trail, even about e-bikes. He had a decent looking Giant e-commuter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I realized I hadn't been to this LBS yet, and I wanted an adapter so I could use a schrader gauge. A long time ago Hawg told me I should get a pump with a gauge, so I bought a Park pump from another LBS. It's gauge has never worked, so I've had to guess since then. Finally I'll know!
> 
> I got to look at some Salsas and the owner was pretty cool. We talked a bunch, plus sized tires, he gave the 411 on recently revamped trail, even about e-bikes. He had a decent looking Giant e-commuter.


Just an FYI I've had several good pumps with gauges. They always worked but were never accurate to psi. I only go by a hand guage for accuracy. But it really doesn't matter as long as the guage reads the same every time. P.S. I see someone's got you craving some Salsa.


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

Sold my two mtb's to build this one (quiver killer)


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Caved and upgraded from my old etrex 20 to the 30x and it looks happy in it's new home! (dig that spiffy screen protector cut to size from a cellphone one lol) :3


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I realized I hadn't been to this LBS yet, and I wanted an adapter so I could use a schrader gauge. A long time ago Hawg told me I should get a pump with a gauge, so I bought a Park pump from another LBS. It's gauge has never worked, so I've had to guess since then. Finally I'll know!
> 
> I got to look at some Salsas and the owner was pretty cool. We talked a bunch, plus sized tires, he gave the 411 on recently revamped trail, even about e-bikes. He had a decent looking Giant e-commuter.


Hmm, maybe you should have taken it back? Or did Hawg not tell you that part? I gave up on guessing a long time ago; also gave up on pinch flats!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Hmm, maybe you should have taken it back? Or did Hawg not tell you that part? I gave up on guessing a long time ago; also gave up on pinch flats!


I should have, but for some reason it never happened. I just grabbed a Park, which I thought would be quality, guess not.

And dangit that adapter doesn't work with my schrader gauge, looks like I'm in the market for an Accu-gauge.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It seems like valves are pretty inconsistent. I've got a pump that works great on some valves, other valves not so great, I lock the pump head on only to discover the valve is no longer open as all the air stays in the hose. I've learned that on these valves, don't try to lock the inflator head onto the valve, just hold it in place and pump. And it really is the particular valve, no amount of unscrewing, pushing the valve in by hand, etc. changes if it works or not with the pump.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe I should take the valve out and check the pressure?

lol! Most of my tubes are Q-Tubes so I can remove the valve and add sealant. I do notice how some valves work better than others. In the end I usually just rely on a squeeze check.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I used my REI dividend to buy a Lezyne Steel Floor Drive Pump. I've had it for a couple years now and it seems to be very accurate. The hardware is top notch as far as threading onto my Presta valves and never having the weirdness that I got from my old floor pump. $60 seems like a lot for a floor pump, but it seems like a pump that will last a long time. And that wooden handle! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Airbrushed already existed handlebar, and got sram grips to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

May be a little hard to see in this picture, but I just added some new hoops, Stan's Arch that I got on ebay for a very good price. They are wider than the Crossmax I took off, and I prefer them... nice


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New KMC X11SL chain for the Spark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Found a mobile bike mechanic that I love. Super meticulous and passionate about bikes and wrenching on them.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Got some new duds for the Randy Bike.

Replaced the stock wheelset and tires with a WTB wheelset with Hope Pro 4 hubs in purple. Also some other purple bling I have added to the bike.


----------



## Briggs2 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Never had a bell but Bear country makes it useful.
It'll probably get some use with path traffic too.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new Fabric Scoop Radius saddle for my Hightower. I liked it so much on my Slate I thought I'd get another and I got it with my REI dividend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> Never had a bell but Bear country makes it useful.
> I'll probable get some use with path traffic too.
> 
> View attachment 1134497


I got the same bell for my birthday, I like how you can turn it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

G-Ones, Stan's sealant and tubeless valves for my Slate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

One look at that and I thought oh shoot*! core samle of the knee.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> G-Ones, Stan's sealant and tubeless valves for my Slate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nasty toes free with purchase.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Never had a bell but Bear country makes it useful.
> It'll probably get some use with path traffic too.
> 
> View attachment 1134497





mtnbkr80015 said:


> I got the same bell for my birthday, I like how you can turn it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's the best designed bell I've seen on the market. An on and off feature is ideal for any situation. I plan on getting one and a couple others as gifts.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nasty toes free with purchase.


I didn't even see my toes in the photo till after I posted it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I didn't even see my toes in the photo till after I posted it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please excuse Dee-Jay-Lo. He has a nasty toe foot fetish.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I didn't even see my toes in the photo till after I posted it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the first thing I saw, maybe Shawn is right for a change, yuck!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's the first thing I saw, maybe Shawn is right for a change, yuck!


DJ, I'm always right.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that's the best designed bell I've seen on the market. An on and off feature is ideal for any situation. I plan on getting one and a couple others as gifts.


+ 
Can't think of a better product testimonial than DJ spouting off about something he likes !! 

It's a solid piece of hardware, seems built right. I thought I wanted the o-ring quick mount but the only LBS that had one, Had One ... lol. 
It was the allen screw mount. Now I'm liking the security of it since it might "walk away" otherwise. I think those that want to swap it among a few bikes they ride could just pop the easy-off model and put it in their pocket if leaving the bike in questionable areas.

Went over to Red Rock Canyon in the afternoon and actually remembered I had the bell. I unlocked the stealth mode three times rolling up to some hikers. Works nice. (My own hearing isn't the best). I wasn't sure how often I'd use it that way but the always 'on' will be kind of cool upwards from there where the bears are awake now. I'll just have to make sure those I'm riding with are not disgruntled by it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that's the best designed bell I've seen on the market. An on and off feature is ideal for any situation. I plan on getting one and a couple others as gifts.


Cool, I'll pm you my address!


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

Intense Spider 275c. Great pricing from Arts.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Cool, I'll pm you my address!


lol - I was going to put that since my Art's Bell is a constant annoyance.  Those bells do look pretty cool.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Cool, I'll pm you my address!


I was going to send him my addy too. But, that bells little tingle tingle is a little light in the loafers for me. I had visions of fairies flying around when I heard it, or someone riding by with their pinky fingers sticking out. I need something more manly like a cow bell sound.

Video demo of TIMBER mountain bike bell | MTB trail awareness bicycle bells - Mountain Bike Bells | TIMBER


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I was going to send him my addy too. But, that bells little tingle tingle is a little light in the loafers for me. I had visions of fairies flying around when I heard it, or someone riding by with their pinky fingers sticking out. I need something more manly like a cow bell sound.
> 
> Video demo of TIMBER mountain bike bell | MTB trail awareness bicycle bells - Mountain Bike Bells | TIMBER


LOL, 
Leave your loafers at home. Plenty of bells out there, though I can tell you it works.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bachman1961 said:


> LOL,
> Leave your loafers at home. Plenty of bells out there, though I can tell you it works.


I emailed the company. They're working on a version that sounds more like a cow bell. It just needs a bigger dinger. Like, who couldn't use a bigger dinger?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I emailed the company. They're working on a version that sounds more like a cow bell. It just needs a bigger dinger. Like, who couldn't use a bigger dinger?


The cow bell sound would be cool. Thanks for the news !


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

New sled.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

MyMilkExpired said:


> New sled.
> 
> View attachment 1134959


Dude!!! Sweet nimble. You going geared or single speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Like, who couldn't use a bigger dinger?


Or more cowbell!?!



MyMilkExpired said:


> New sled.
> 
> View attachment 1134959


Awesome, that's gonna be a fun ride!


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Dude!!! Sweet nimble. You going geared or single speed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to be 1x11, gear is already inbound. Getting ready to pull the trigger on a boosted fork and some new wheels; likely purple Hopes on a i29-35mm rim.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweet! What fork you going with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I decided to give Magic Mary's a try


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Sweet! What fork you going with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going with a DVO Diamond.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

MyMilkExpired said:


> Going with a DVO Diamond.


That's a awesome fork. I have topaz diamond combo on my riot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that's the best designed bell I've seen on the market. An on and off feature is ideal for any situation. I plan on getting one and a couple others as gifts.





chazpat said:


> Cool, I'll pm you my address!





bachman1961 said:


> +
> Can't think of a better product testimonial than DJ spouting off about something he likes !!


I find it's best to bich and moan about new products to make sure there are plenty available when I'm ready to purchase. In this case I took a leap of faith in hopes they have an adequate production facility to meet demands.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I find it's best to bich and moan about new products to make sure there are plenty available when I'm ready to purchase. In this case I took a leap of faith in hopes they have an adequate production facility to meet demands.


Understandable with all the new friends you just purchased with your generous Timber offers . :thumbsup:


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

I've got a Timber, works well. It makes my buddies giggle when I turn it on, but it's effective.

Dan


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems to be a conversation piece. 
Stopped by the LBS yesterday to see if they'd check my headset. It was feeling loose and they had to add a spacer to get it within adjustment. We got to talking about the Timber I have and some of the guys there were knowing of it and wanting one. That store doesn't have them among other bells but I checked before finding it at another LBS.

It's just so different looking, and simple. Like the way it functions.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

bachman1961 said:


> The cow bell sound would be cool. Thanks for the news !


Hmm, maybe not what you're looking for since it doesn't have a convenient lever, but this is out there:

https://awarenessbell.com


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

zooey said:


> Hmm, maybe not what you're looking for since it doesn't have a convenient lever, but this is out there:
> 
> https://awarenessbell.com


Nice sound and I'll bet that sound is what's soon to be coming from Timber. I def need that convenient lever on mine.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Wooops double post.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

More goodies showed up today.

View attachment 1135621


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

MyMilkExpired said:


> More goodies showed up today.
> 
> View attachment 1135621


Sweet fork !! Love mine. What's it going on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

View attachment 1135667


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Shimano XC51N for mtb, Nike running shoes for commuting&running and head moldable insoles. Itching to try them out but of course I managed to strain my feet during a jog yesterday, so no heavy exercise for me today 

-allu


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

RedMonkey grips, first ride with them this morning, awesome!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> RedMonkey grips, first ride with them this morning, awesome!


I've been looking for new grips to try, those look interesting. I like lock-ons and wouldn't have tried the ESI slip-ons. Are they thick, what's their diameter?

New tool; Park TM-1

View attachment 1135814


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

New 2FO ClipLites and Shimano cleats. Already got to do a muddy ride with them today. Rain the rest of the week so maybe the last chance for awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I've been looking for new grips to try, those look interesting. I like lock-ons and wouldn't have tried the ESI slip-ons. Are they thick, what's their diameter?
> 
> New tool; Park TM-1
> 
> View attachment 1135814


Nice spoke meter, no more guessing.

As far as Eugenes new grips. The red monkey on the end caps sold me.


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

29er hardtail frame frame local bike shop that went out of business. ... summer build project.. now need a fork!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New 2FO ClipLites and Shimano cleats. Already got to do a muddy ride with them today. Rain the rest of the week so maybe the last chance for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same shoes. Most comfortable riding shoes I've had to date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> I've been looking for new grips to try, those look interesting. I like lock-ons and wouldn't have tried the ESI slip-ons. Are they thick, what's their diameter?


They are pretty thick I measured them at 1 3/8". They stick to my hands really well and dampens the vibrations alot too! I really need that because when I go on long downhill bumpy trails my fingers start to feel like they are getting chopped off. klämpz lock-on silicone grips - RedMonkey Sports



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> As far as Eugenes new grips. The red monkey on the end caps sold me.


I know right who doesn't like a cute little red monkey!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> They are pretty thick I measured them at 1 3/8". They stick to my hands really well and dampens the vibrations alot too! I really need that because when I go on long downhill bumpy trails my fingers start to feel like they are getting chopped off. klämpz lock-on silicone grips - RedMonkey Sports


Thanks! Not much bigger than Rouges, but I am interested in how they feel. I'll go to the LBS and see if they have ESIs, might give me a better idea how silicon grips are.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks! Not much bigger than Rouges, but I am interested in how they feel. I'll go to the LBS and see if they have ESIs, might give me a better idea how silicon grips are.


This are not like ESI's, ESI's are harder. This are extremely soft and comfy, but they are also extremely fragile.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Gonna breathe some life back into this '05 Cannondale F4000 SL. Frame needs paint, cranks are good, and the Lefty works well. I'll toss some 650b wheels I have laying around on it, get the frame fully refinished in my wedding colors, buy new brakes, new saddle, bar, grips, and build it as a 2x10 for a 10th anniversary present for my wife.










I got these and broke them in on a cold and wet metric century on Saturday. Team Zissou.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, Zissou socks? I'm the only one I know who is obsessed with that movie, but parent there are more of us! Well done, sir.

Dan


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Danimal said:


> Wow, Zissou socks? I'm the only one I know who is obsessed with that movie, but parent there are more of us! Well done, sir.
> 
> Dan


I love it. Visually excellent and subtly hilarious. Bill's best work, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Shimano xc7. 
As someone on dirtrags' gram noted: moon shoes for gram counting dickfaces. 
I laughed. So far so good. I'll probably smash that boa to bits soon.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new wheels : first step


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

new wheels are sweet!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Boosted and ovaled with Rotor Hawk. Lots of chainline adjustability with this crankset. :thumbsup:


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

New orange Race Face Chester pedals, Race Face N/W 32T chainring, orange cage and a Sun Race 11-40 10 speed cassette.


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

I think it's a huffy lol,and how do you post pics


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Davidfklock said:


> I think it's a huffy lol,and how do you post pics


Looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Lol,it's a 2012 white Michelob ultra rigid,can't get the numbers of the bottom bracket,was a complete bike but I'm using the frame to build a custom Randonneur/grocery getter


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

They sent me gummy bears again!!! 

Alongside with a Syncros saddlebag, Schwalbe Rocket Ron, Fox suspension fluid, White cycling classes, Sram butter grease, a pair of NoTubes tubeless valves and a free water bottle.

-allu


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Davidfklock said:


> Lol,it's a 2012 white Michelob *ultra rigid*,can't get the numbers of the bottom bracket,was a complete bike but I'm using the frame to build a custom Randonneur/grocery getter


Where's *OneSpeed*? This guy has an ultra rigid!

(David, I'm poking fun at him, not you).


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

It's all good,wish I could figure out how to put up pics,I'd post my handlebars to so they have more to harass​ me about


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Davidfklock said:


> It's all good,wish I could figure out how to put up pics,I'd post my handlebars to so they have more to harass me about


It's simple really.

*Step #1:* After hitting reply click on the "go advanced" button at the bottom.

This screen will pop up.









*Step #2:* Click on the icon above right that's to the left of the little film icon.

Then this screen will pop up.









*Step #3:* Click on "from computer".

This screen will pop up.









*Step #4:* Click on "photo library".

This screen will pop up.









*Step #5:* Choose your photo and hit upload then submit the post.


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Thank you,I'll have computer time tomorrow, phone won't let me


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Latest was stainless bolts for the brake calipers that arrived today. Gonna wait 'til the brakes need bleeding before swapping the bleed screws, but those weren't rusting like the others, anyway.







In the last few days, I installed new fork lowers w/Maxle Stealth after deciding to keep the Reba(had QR lowers with an adapter), Shimano RT66 brake rotors, sintered brake pads, and a Wolftooth ReMote for the dropper. The ti caliper bolts are pretty new, too.
Now wanting a dishing tool, since my front wheel has some bias toward the brake side. Seems there's always something else to play with!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> In the last few days, I installed new fork lowers w/Maxle Stealth after deciding to keep the Reba(had QR lowers with an adapter), Shimano RT66 brake rotors, sintered brake pads, and a Wolftooth ReMote for the dropper. The ti caliper bolts are pretty new, too.
> Now wanting a dishing tool, since my front wheel has some bias toward the brake side. Seems there's always something else to play with!


Owen, a dishing tool is about the easiest thing to make, just Google it. I made mine out of scrap wood I had laying around. It's a coincidence, I just re-dished my front wheel for the same reason, and I just bumped my Reba to 120 on my Yelli! You doing your fork was actually an inspiration for me to do mine, crazy, huh? I went from 5mm QR to 9mm RWS (one of my latest purchases) and it makes a yuge difference!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice. I like your Yelli's color scheme(and think these are just awesome bikes). Much as the blacked out look suits my total lack of fashion sense, sometimes I do wish for a little color. 
I'll have to read up on dishing tools. Thanks!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Nice. I like your Yelli's color scheme(and think these are just awesome bikes). Much as the blacked out look suits my total lack of fashion sense, sometimes I do wish for a little color.
> I'll have to read up on dishing tools. Thanks!


Mike T


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome, thank you. I have a spoke tension meter and spoke wrench, so now I need...a piece of cardboard?
You trying to put me in the poorhouse?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new XT Trail Pedals to replace my 15 year old 959 XTR Race pedals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Nice,I can only dream of the bikes you guys have,and not sure of the balls needed to Baja down hill,but not giving up on my cheap buget builds


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Wolftooth B-rad double bottle adapter.*

Adapter is sweet. I thought I might hit it with my legs while pedaling, but only once and it was a glance. Love the extra hydration. I used two Lezyne side loader cages (left and right load).


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

New tread for a front wheel build:









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Fleabay find... paging Dertjunky


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

New bars and stem









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

JHart94949 said:


> New bars and stem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit! The mailman messed up and sent to you my goods  ...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Got these in finally. Too bad the budget's shot again and it's all gonna just sit for months.
















Since "Oil Can" finish isn't available I'm spending the rest of the evening polishing the cups out. Too bad they're also outed on the stainless 1-1/8" top-caps.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Easy-Off the black ano off that top cap and buff it out?


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

dirt junkie,my budget huffy


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

82 linear inches of bar


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

cheapest stem


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

cheap bmx brakes,gets mounted on seatpost side,hooks to brake on aero ,yes 2 seperate rear brakes,im sure dirt junkie will have fun picking on me


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

That thing is gonna be tight!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Raceface crankset*

Switched out the old Shimano SLX 670's for the Raceface Evolve SS crackset


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

I'm not sure what to run,650 b,26 ,I ride about 8 miles just to get to a gravel trail, hoping setup allow s both ,and ty


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Davidfklock said:


> I'm not sure what to run,650 b,26 ,I ride about 8 miles just to get to a gravel trail, hoping setup allow s both ,and ty


What size is the frame made for?


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Was a 26 inch display,never meant to be a bike,but bso,if I can fit a 26x2.0 or 26x 2.25 I can put 27.5 x 1.75 as long I can find the v brake arms.Outside and with are the same,I don't need aggressive tread on this.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Forekaster 29"X2.35

Renthal Apex 40mm

Ritchey 5NM TorqueKey

Wet lube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Wanted a lightweight pack to hold the essentials and more water than possible with two bottles, so got a Camelbak Classic with 2,5 litres reservoir. Was planning on getting an Evoc CC 3l instead, but the Camelbak was 30€ cheaper and could buy it locally so had to give it a try. It's my first hydration pack, we'll see how I like it


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Brown Santa came today!


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

2017 Fox 36 27.5 150mm


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Davidfklock said:


> dirt junkie,my budget huffy
> View attachment 1137030
> View attachment 1137030
> View attachment 1137030


You bought three of them?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new bottlecage


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1136906
> 
> Fleabay find... paging Dertjunky


LOL
Great find, sorry I skimmed that.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

*Tools*

After buying my Parktool PCS-10 Bike Stand I thought I should start buying matching tools. I know I don't "need" them, because I have most of them in other brands and shapes, But I thought why not.

I do like the magnetic Parktool Bowl because I'm always placing stuff and forget where I placed them.

The Partktool Work Tray will be arriving next week


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

now with Mavic Crossmaxx Elite 29 wheels less one kilogram ! No excuse , pedal damn it !


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's always fun seeing everyone's new toys.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Revelate Designs frame bag and Salsa carry anything bar rack and dry bag. I'm finally mostly ready for bikepacking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

New rubbers...
29x2.6 NN next to a 2.2 Trail King; still waiting on new rims to come in


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Nextie Crocodile 50s








Still debating on hubs, but I think I'm gonna try my hand at lacing these myself.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> Nextie Crocodile 50s
> 
> Still debating on hubs, but I think I'm gonna try my hand at lacing these myself.


It's a fun learning experience! I've got a few rides on my first set and it very satisfying knowing that I built my own wheels. I'd highly recommend getting a Park TM-1 and Roger Musson's ebook that has everything you need to know.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

+1 on that ^


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Got a few new parts installed today!

Swapped out my 32T for a 30T NW (the start of this season is getting pretty rough this year with that 32)

Got my carbon bars installed and also put a Knog Oi bell on the right side of the handle bars. It's a rather polite sounding bell  and blends right in. Beats shouting for the hikers to hear you coming. Between this and a Hope hub, they should hear me coming now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

I tried that Knog Oi in the 22.2mm variety. It wasn't loud enough for me. You gotta keep ringing it until you get a response. The 31.8mm version (for road handlebars) is another story though. Using a Timberline right now (got it from Jenson with 15% off coupon), but think the Spurcycle v2 will be the one to get.


----------



## ctkona75 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Ghost Kato FS3*

First 27.5" experience after 13 yrs of using a 26".

Pumped for summer rides in the NW.









Just noticing the reflectors in the pic. Those are now off the bike!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Got my partner in crime a MIPS equipped skidlid.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

New rear derailleur cable! 









J/K. New 26x2.8" WTB Ranger/Minion DHF and new Hope Pro4/Stan's Flow MK3 wheelset. Loving 26+ so far!

There actually is a new cable in there, too! While everything isn't exactly new, it's the first pic I got to show it all together. And to anyone thinking of building their own wheels, do it, you won't regret it!


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Got a new POC helmet for my birthday today. Can't wit to take it out!


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Got a new POC helmet for my birthday today. Can't wait to take it out in the trail.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

New frame bag from Andrew the Maker for bikepacking. Cost a pretty penny, but the fit is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Quentin said:


> New frame bag from Andrew the Maker for bikepacking. Cost a pretty penny, but the fit is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that thing does look sweet...gonna look up Andrew the Maker


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

My weekend project. Converting my bike from 2x10 to 1x11 with XT components. 11-46T cassette. Starting with a 30 T on the front. Just waiting on new cranks that should get here tomorrow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Quentin said:


> New frame bag from Andrew the Maker for bikepacking. Cost a pretty penny, but the fit is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bag looks great but you may want to get another fork leg to avert disaster.


----------



## Everett09 (Oct 20, 2015)

Got the parts for a wheel build, along with some road bike tires and a Parktool repair stand pcs-10, and a rock shock reverb rebuild kit.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Absoluteblack 32T Oval*





















Prettiest crankset combo I've ever seen. And for less than $150.
This is for a 1x10 drivetrain for my hardtail.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

n+1







collared for $1983 USD

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Carbon hoops a few days ago, now this:







A boost-width 100mm Reba.

...and it fits a 3.0 tire (mounted on an i43 rim). The angle is just funny. It has plenty of clearance all the way around.















It's been a good week for me.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

WTB Volt saddle a.k.a. right price paid and maximum pleasure


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Maurizio said:


> WTB Volt saddle a.k.a. right price paid and maximum pleasure


This thread is bike parts, not tree parts! ;D


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Re-forked my gravel grinder / bike-packing rig. More attachment points and less weight than the suspension fork that was on the bike from its previous life as my main MTB.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Had 2 REI gift cards from students, plus I am a member, so did some shopping!








Doing a little "island hopping" this week as a small vacation with my fiance up on the "Bass" Islands in Lake Erie. She has never been there. We are going to bike and camp - her first intro to bike packing (very light, but I don't want to scare her off at first) 
1. 2 extra tubes for our 26er paved trail bikes. (Old mid '90's Trek Mountain Track 830 and 820)
2. REI Sleeping pad for her.

...and

HAPPY (EARLY) BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!!

a Garmin vivoactive HR!!








this riding will be my first post heart attack riding, and I needed to join the fitness monitor crowd to be smart about things anyways. I am sooo excited about getting to know this guy. Almost everyone I talked to said to get the Garmin rather than a Fitbit since I ride, so BAM!!

Still a bit more till time I get to hit the dirt trails ,but it is closer than farther now!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Glad to hear you're ready to roll again! Have a good time.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> ^ Glad to hear you're ready to roll again! Have a good time.


X2 and Happy Birthday!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> HAPPY (EARLY) BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!!
> 
> a Garmin vivoactive HR!!
> View attachment 1140501


Congrats & Happy Bday :thumbsup:

the Vivoative is a great bit of kit for an awesome price, the amount of info these "sports watches" can collect is mind blowing.
Good thing is mine showed me that I was fitter than I thought :thumbsup:, and combined with MyFitnessPal that I was drinking too much beer :nono: (to be honest that hasnt really changed)


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Backcountry Research Mutherload.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just picked this up for a song and two Trump jokes😀😀 She will be a grocery/beer runner kinda girl.

16 Plug 2 - Low end but it fits and it is pretty clean. 2x11 mech disk brakes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Congrats & Happy Bday :thumbsup:
> 
> the Vivoative is a great bit of kit for an awesome price, the amount of info these "sports watches" can collect is mind blowing.
> Good thing is mine showed me that I was fitter than I thought :thumbsup:, and combined with MyFitnessPal that I was drinking too much beer :nono: (to be honest that hasnt really changed)


yeah. I love it that it pairs up with My Fitness Pal. I am still just scratching the surface as to learning what the Garmin can do. Most excited to track the riding this weekend and my first golf game tomorrow


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The Yetti said:


> This thread is bike parts, not tree parts! ;D


 Yep ! It 's a picture art ! natural green leaf and the dark of the saddle !


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

Easton Haven stem and carbon bar. Closeout at chainreaction.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Not quite 27.5 plus. 

Specialized Slaughter 2.6 Grid on Evil The Calling


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The bag looks great but you may want to get another fork leg to avert disaster.


Of our 170 miles of road/gravel and 16,400' of climbing, only my bike went the trip with no flats or mechanicals. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

for the Fattie , RaceFace Ride 175/190mm :thumbsup:


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Master link pliers and spank Spike pedals


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

New tires for my wife. One 5010 and one Voodoo single speed. Tubebliss









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jack Burns said:


> New tread for a front wheel build


Any pics of this completed?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Cornfield said:


> Any pics of this completed?


Still waiting for black brass nipples to arrive, and then the build.

It's a 26x2.8 WTB Ranger tire, WTB Scraper i35 rim, on a Nukeproof Generator 3-in-1 front hub for a rigid 26" Ti SS front wheel. The DT Comp spokes came with silver alloy nipples, but I decided I need a stealth look.

Might be together inside of a month for riding.

The front hub came with spacers for three different drop outs, and that helps for potential fork and bike swaps for this wheel.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've got my 26x2.8 Ranger on an i29 Flow, and I'm interested in seeing one on a wider rim. I also like seeing 26+ setups in general.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

1x11 conversion on my 2012 Carve. I ditched the front derailleur and put on a Race Race Micro 24t NW chainring and an 11-42 Shimano SLX Cassette. New SLX 11 speed shifter also installed but I kept the stock SLX cranks. I've been climbing like a champ since converting and haven't even used the top two gears yet!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

A new Jamis Quest Elite. For road, steel truly is real.

questelite








(not my photo; I should get the bike in about a week)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

dirt farmer said:


> A new Jamis Quest Elite. For road, steel truly is real.
> 
> questelite
> 
> ...


Nice, DF. I have a 2002 Quest, chrome 631 frame with blue anodized rims/hubs. Back then, the Quest still had traditional geometry with a top tube parallel to the ground. A nice steel bike will last forever and rides great! I love the minimalistic look of the thinner tubes. I also have her mountain biking twin sister, a 2003 Dakota in 631, it is my singlespeed. I've always wanted an Eclipse but not sure that will ever happen.


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

Finally had it with the NN up front. Can't wait to get this mounted.


----------



## Jsarmstrong (Jun 1, 2017)

Took advantage of the upgrade program. Putting this one on my '16 Charge Cooker rigid (for now).
Back at it after 15-16 yr hiatus.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Ordered my first full sus upgraded from a franken bike ATX.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> Ordered my first full sus upgraded from a franken bike ATX.
> 
> View attachment 1141388


Very Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Chameleon upgrades - Mole


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

In the spirit of being a very old college grad for the first time, my sweetheart and the fam. sponsored a fitting project bike. You're only as old as you feel and this takes me way back to the bmx days! Plus, with all the new slick track out there, this thing is going to rip


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Forgot to get these up on Friday. The bike is complete now, just need a slight trim on the steerer.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

MyMilkExpired said:


> Forgot to get these up on Friday. The bike is complete now, just need a slight trim on the steerer.


That's a sexy nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't wait to slap this on my 2016 SB5c


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

*2018 Fox Factory fork (150mm travel)*

2018 Fox Factory fork with 150mm travel. What's new is the EVOL has been added from their rear shocks to their forks now to give better bottom and mid stroke more bump compliance as well as a more tunable progressive end. Beefier negative air chamber is a good thing 

18 miles in and I'm loving it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Christmas came early yesterday. received a large order of tools and parts:
1. Park Tool PSC-10 Stand
2. Numerous Park Tools + Jagwire needle insert tool
3. Mavic XA Elite Shoes
4. Shimano XT Trail Pedals
5. Shimano XT Ice tech Rotors x2
6. Shimono SLX Brakes (front and back)

It was a good day yesterday :thumbsup:














Jim


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New pedals and seat collar.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nifty little rack for errands and brews, its nice to be able to swap it quickly if needed. The red reflector broke during transport, but its being removed anyways. (Adding real tail light)


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Bike pack with tools. Tool kit is a little heavy, but I need box end wrenches for one of my bikes. $15.00 at Aldi's for the whole kit. I think the bag itself is $25 everywhere that I have looked.








Backpack, also $15. Wanted a backpack that would have webbing for water bottles, and also for extra food and a camera. To my surprise I found that it had a bladder when I got home.







They also had a bike stand for $10 which I did not buy because kind of the object of ruining my afternoon by having to make a trip to Aldi's is not to spend a lot of money. I use my car bike rack carrier to work on my bikes.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

New upgrades for my bike!

New Icetch rotors to replace my RT51's









New 11spd XT kit - 11-42 cassette, I-Spec shifter, XT derailleur and 11spd chain









And finally, a Cane Creek DB Coil Inline.









Was pleasantly surprised to find IGUS bushings pre installed, rather than the standard DU bushings.

Can't wait to get everything installed and go for a decent ride (if only it would stop raining for five minutes...)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm a bit of a sucker for things that are inexpensive and get decent reviews but I'm not ready to spend $150 on seat pack and I really don't want to build my own just now.

$60 to $150 on pedals ? 
Naw, these will probably improve over the stock peds on my new bike.

I'm all in at $51.00 :blush:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> I'm a bit of a sucker for things that are inexpensive and get decent reviews but I'm not ready to spend $150 on seat pack and I really don't want to build my own just now.
> 
> $60 to $150 on pedals ?
> Naw, these will probably improve over the stock peds on my new bike.
> ...


What bag is that? I have a buddy searching for one. Thx Bachman.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> View attachment 1142730
> 
> Bike pack with tools. Tool kit is a little heavy, but I need box end wrenches for one of my bikes. $15.00 at Aldi's for the whole kit. I think the bag itself is $25 everywhere that I have looked.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, where you been?

You bought this stuff at Aldi's? As in the discount supermarket chain???


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Hey Bill, where you been?
> 
> You bought this stuff at Aldi's? As in the discount supermarket chain???


Yes, Aldi's. Think there was only one saddle bag left, some things disappear pretty quickly, like the $45 chainsaws. I must mention however that last winter I was working on my bicycle and my 15mm box end was nowhere in sight(in a tool box somewhere else on the property). I had seen that they had box end wrenches at Aldi's for $5. I knew we were going that day so I picked up a set, there was no 15mm. Sizes were 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 19, 21.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

New 35mm stem and 800mm sixc bar


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> What bag is that? I have a buddy searching for one. Thx Bachman.


Ideashop bike bag, amazon. I doubt it has the integrity or weight-bearing attributes of something 6 x that price but I don't need those features.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Ideashop bike bag, amazon. I doubt it has the integrity or weight-bearing attributes of something 6 x that price but I don't need those features.


Thanks! Holly smokes, $26.00? bargain! a review after using it would be kinda cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

New bars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Tire bits for the Scalpel, pedals and bar tape for the gravel bike, gloves for the road bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! Holly smokes, $26.00? bargain! a review after using it would be kinda cool. :thumbsup:


Yeah I hear ya.

Here's what I see for ratings.... you can look up specifics and comments on there too.

Customer Reviews
4.8 out of 5 stars by 22 user ratings

5 star 91% 
4 star 5% 
3 star 4% 
2 star 0% 
1 star 0%


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Lots of upgrades to come!
Upgraded stem, BB, tires, rear shifter at purchase. Wheels are next. Probably add a Wolf Tooth dropper lever and 49 tooth cog to that next. And a saddle. I like the feel of the WTB, but not the rail popping out. Suggestions?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Magura MT6 Next brakes with Storm SL rotors 180F/160R















They're definitely a different feel than the Shimano M-615s I took off, I think I like it, but gotta hit some dirt to truly tell.


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Little brake upgrade, late Father's Day / Canada Day gift for myself









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Something new to build...


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Safety first. Hopefully, bright gloves will make it easier for cars to spot me when I'm heading to the trail head. Also, in case I get hurt one way or other got a first aid kit to carry in my bag. (And yes, that's first aid kit in Finnish, crazy eh? )


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Vredestein Black Panther 29 x 2.20 tubeless ready. Easy to mount


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

allu said:


> Safety first. Hopefully, bright gloves will make it easier for cars to spot me when I'm heading to the trail head. Also, in case I get hurt one way or other got a first aid kit to carry in my bag. (And yes, that's first aid kit in Finnish, crazy eh? )


You might need to fork out $400.00 so we can see your pictures. 😁😁


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> You might need to fork out $400.00 so we can see your pictures. 


I was thinking to myself about that figure; I bet I could build a decent wheelset for $400.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I was thinking to myself about that figure; I bet I could build a decent wheelset for $400.


Lol without a doubt, Corn.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> You might need to fork out $400.00 so we can see your pictures. 😁😁


Now that's interesting! 😁Didn't even realize Photobucket dislikes sharing pictures from Google Drive, oops. Fixed now.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

allu said:


> Now that's interesting! 😁Didn't even realize Photobucket dislikes sharing pictures from Google Drive, oops. Fixed now.


There is a thread about their changes in general. 👍


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> There is a thread about their changes in general. 


There's a few, here's one from the OC: http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...w-charging-$400-host-your-photos-1049460.html

And now back to our originally scheduled program: Renthal FatBar Lite 740mm x 30mm Rise x 31.8 Bar Clamp (I was going to post a link, but it looks like I got one of the last ones at Universal for the $43 price instead of $84).


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Picked up some XTR shifters and Giant Lock On grips to go with the new brakes from last week all from the LBS, done for a while now









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

smittycop said:


> done for a while now


That's what we all say, lol!

On-One El Guapo 45mm stem.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> That's what we all say, lol!
> 
> On-One El Guapo 45mm stem.
> 
> View attachment 1145513


Telling me? Lol!


----------



## V1Rotate (Jun 29, 2017)

Threw a RF 30T on the front along with an XTR derailleur replacing my bashed XT rd. Happy with the gear ratios with the 11/36 rear where I'm riding currently


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> You might need to fork out $400.00 so we can see your pictures. 😁😁


Last week when I received the email from Photobucket. I almost jumped and forked out the $400. Then I realized I needed to feed myself this month so I opted out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Last week when I received the email from Photobucket. I almost jumped and forked out the $400. Then I realized I needed to feed myself this month so I opted out.


Weird thing is I just signed up about 3 weeks ago, it seemed like a nitemare to navigate, so I said "f*it".😁


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I realize that this is a dumb question, I keep my pictures in my computer. Why would you want to put them in photobucket?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I realize that this is a dumb question, I keep my pictures in my computer. Why would you want to put them in photobucket?


There was a time when the forum uploader was wacky, but now it works ok:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've always been weary of those free photo hosts, figuring they would pull this type of stunt at some point, once they had a large number of people with a ton of photos hosted. Very easy for them to take the files hostage, though at $400 I'm betting they are going to fail big time. If they'd made it $8 a month, it probably would have worked.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> There was a time when the forum uploader was wacky, but now it works ok:
> 
> View attachment 1145531


How are those new pedals working out?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> How are those new pedals working out?


I like them a lot! Not looking forward to missing a pedal, tho. 

Got them in a couple days shipped thru DHL.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> That's what we all say, lol!
> 
> On-One El Guapo 45mm stem.
> 
> View attachment 1145513


When I was selecting parts for my 29er, I wanted the Ancho ones in white but were not available, so went with RF.

Yours will match my new bike IF it was a flat bar bike. 😁


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> When I was selecting parts for my 29er, I wanted the Ancho ones in white but were not available, so went with RF.
> 
> Yours will match my new bike IF it was a flat bar bike. 


I'll sell them to you for less than retail @ $75.  Nothing wrong with a flat-bar roadie bike!

I looked at those Ancho bars too, On-One has some good stuff, just wished they used DHL!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I'll sell them to you for less than retail @ $75.  Nothing wrong with a flat-bar roadie bike!
> 
> I looked at those Ancho bars too, On-One has some good stuff, just wished they used DHL!


They do, shipping is brutal though.


----------



## 0gravity (Mar 9, 2007)

New ride, and my first carbon bike: 2017 Niner Rip 9 RDO. 

I previously had an alloy 2014 Niner WFO9. Great bike but it developed play in the suspension bearing housings just under 3 years in. Probably my fault for not often enough checking for bearing tightness. No way to repair and no replacement rear swing-arms still available for a 2014 bike. So this forced me into getting a new frame but Niner was awesome and gave me a 60% discount on a new frame. 

Previous WFO and new RIP are both 150mm frames with similar geometry. So fork, dropper, front wheel, drivetrain and all other parts from the WFO moved over to the new frame. 

Had to buy a new rear wheel to fit the boost frame (previous WFO was not boost) so went with a carbon Light Bicycle with 31.8 internal width and I9 hub (side note: previous Stans hub on Flow EX was not reliable, hence the spendy upgrade to I9). 

Rides great, and lighter than the alloy WFO. I don't know if it's the new Fox shock versus the previous RS Monarch, but this is even more plush than my previous WFO, which was already really plush when fully open. 

Glad to be riding again as I didn't have a back-up bike while this frame change was sorted out.


----------



## tyder (Aug 27, 2012)

0gravity said:


> New ride, and my first carbon bike: 2017 Niner Rip 9 RDO.
> 
> I previously had an alloy 2014 Niner WFO9. Great bike but it developed play in the suspension bearing housings just under 3 years in. Probably my fault for not often enough checking for bearing tightness. No way to repair and no replacement rear swing-arms still available for a 2014 bike. So this forced me into getting a new frame but Niner was awesome and gave me a 60% discount on a new frame.
> 
> ...


Awesome Bike!!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Camelbak Ratchet hydration pack.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

LiquidSpin said:


> 2018 Fox Factory fork with 150mm travel. What's new is the EVOL has been added from their rear shocks to their forks now to give better bottom and mid stroke more bump compliance as well as a more tunable progressive end. Beefier negative air chamber is a good thing
> 
> 18 miles in and I'm loving it! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1142235


Sweet bike


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

*New frame*

My new frame arrived today! Now time to strip my cracked frame and get back out there.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Woodzy said:


> My new frame arrived today! Now time to strip my cracked frame and get back out there.


No photo? Are you sure you really received a frame today?


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

I am trying to work out to post pics from my iPhone... I am not winning


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok here they are I needed to go full site on my mobile. Now I am at a stop point because I don't have a bb removal tool and my lbs are closed Monday so will get that done tomorrow. Also my fork steer is 160 long so I am not able to run spacers.... or a dust cap, I am not to worried at the moment but will talk to my lbs about it tomorrow.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh this is a ss build by the way


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just a Deadwood that is so much fun

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ordered something for my wife's new car and by complete accident, stumbled into the bike section of the site.

Been wanting a handy snack or grub pouch,
Seen a great price on a 720mm carbon bar (oldie bike has a 590 or 600)
Figured the old man needs to try those Ergo grips

Still, she way outspent me with her new wheelz.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Pissed my pants like an excited puppy when DHL turned up


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

chase2wheels said:


> Sweet bike


Thanks!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Added an RCT3 shock and Stuffed a set of Morsa 2.5s onto the SB5c.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just some RF Chesters, testing these out since you guys rave about them. VP Vice didn't have purple 😪

(some inspiration from nvphatty)

Oh yeah, the bike is also new 😁😁


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Oh yeah, the bike is also new 😁😁


That Macho Man is ticking a lot of boxes for me. Love the skinny steel fork.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

KiwiJohn said:


> That Macho Man is ticking a lot of boxes for me. Love the skinny steel fork.


I love it, only 1 ride in, but now I know what all the steel talk is about.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

I must start snapping pics then. Picked up my 2018 Giant Talon 2 weeks ago, bought some new peddles, biking undies, still to arrive, neoprene chain stay protector, new Odi lock on grips, and new end caps.
Can't seem to post pics. But I received silicone crank ends today.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Just finished assembling my new (2017 closeout) Trek ProCaliber 9.6.

Converted to GX 1x11, 780 RF carbon bar, short stem and carbon seat post. Set the tires up tubeless and slapped a set of XT pedals on. Gonna go dial it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Odis! Gonna try Garfields next time.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally all parts are here:
100mm Bluto
32T Chainring
65mm Rim Tape
+ all other parts posted earlier (here & here & here + tyres), parts have been arriving for 4 months, tonight the makeover starts 


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Brand new to me Cannondale Trigger Black Inc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeychitwood (Jul 10, 2017)

A Saris bike rack.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Picked up a Quad Lock, and a cheap phone to use with the MM, and all my riding related activities. I have a gps on my trail bike, but for pics and emergencies, this will do. I can keep my real phone clean. If I trash this one, it wont matter much.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Got the wife a new sled. A Ruze 650b+ to replace her 'beginner' Myka 26er.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Just picked this up and only have one ride on it. Rides great!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trmn8er said:


> Just picked this up and only have one ride on it. Rides great!
> 
> View attachment 1149629


Sweet! Congrats. I don't think you'd get anything less than a great ride with Intense.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

New jersey, socks and some chain lube.









Also, got tired of trying to make the Chinese Carbon Fiber saddles to work for me, so got myself a new (second hand, barely used) saddle. Still got to test it, but it should be a lot less harsh on longer rides. Funny how it says 180 g at the back of the saddle, despite weighing more than that :skep:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

allu said:


> View attachment 1149913
> 
> 
> New jersey, socks and some chain lube.
> ...


Probably 11 grams of the previous owner's butt sweat. 

(sorry)


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Probably 11 grams of the previous owner's butt sweat.
> 
> (sorry)


OMG good one! lol


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a new frame. Raw riot built it up and man is it fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Just bought this today. My bike was stolen a little while back and I found this 26" for super cheap and went for it!
Feels great to be a bike owner once again!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*new shoes Fizik*

very comfortable for my long feet , the message in the box is right


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Wanted some nice grippy SPD compatible shoes for my Moab trip in October. Picked up some ME7 today. Gonna break them in tomorrow.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Just picked it up!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Cool! Can I ride it sometime?


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

Just came in the mail from chain reaction. Was looking for a tire for pavement and trails without dropping too much dough. Anyone have any experience with them?









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

chazpat said:


> ^ Cool! Can I ride it sometime?


Of course. Had good 5-man ride at Rope Mill early this morning


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Of course. Had good 5-man ride at Rope Mill early this morning


And, how was the new bike? I rode Rope Mill last weekend so I may head to Blanket's tomorrow.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

chazpat said:


> And, how was the new bike? I rode Rope Mill last weekend so I may head to Blanket's tomorrow.


Very nice - changed the saddle and grips today -but it rode fantastic! We were there early (7am) so it was nice and cool. Did all the explorer loops and then the mill loops a couple times. I'll probably be at BC tomorrow also


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Very nice - changed the saddle and grips today -but it rode fantastic! We were there early (7am) so it was nice and cool. Did all the explorer loops and then the mill loops a couple times. I'll probably be at BC tomorrow also


Ahh, so you got there early enough to avoid the dreaded "climb to the upper parking lot".


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

*Oneup*

Installed the Oneup EDC. Pretty slick


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

jaydoc said:


> Installed the Oneup EDC. Pretty slick
> View attachment 1150504


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hutchinson Gila 29x2.25 TR rear tire*

catch a little stones maybe in the front is better


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

mestapho said:


> How was the install?


Piece of cake. Took like 10 min


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Fox Dirtpaw gloves*

Added a little color


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello everyone! I just picked up my first FS bike and first SC. She is a 2013 Tallboy LTc. Paid $3500 for it.

Specs:

Size large

NC-17 pedals (transferred from my old bike,

all other components came with the bike)

ODI grips

Sram XX1

ENVE AM rims e*13 front hub DT swiss rear

XTR brakes

Fox Factory suspension all around

Easton Carbon bar

Rockshox reverb

Cane creek headset

WTB saddle


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*wow*

Camelback , pump and multitool


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

This turned up at work today :thumbsup:

wait...... it's a small  and i'm 6" 2' 

Oh that's right, its for the missus :lol:









it's one of these: Canyon LUX

and because I know the excitement involved with a new bike, I will leave the unboxing to her.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

^must be the day for it. Just picked up this great condition trek 6000 for the better half to start riding, probably a size to big but for $80 I couldn't say no


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Woodzy said:


> ^must be the day for it. Just picked up this great condition trek 6000 for the better half to start riding, probably a size to big but for $80 I couldn't say no
> View attachment 1151589


Yours was a bit cheaper than mine , good luck with the missus riding,

will post a pic when its together


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Picked up the Saris Bones 3 Bike Carrier and a new Garneau Eagle helmet

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Just arrived in mail today!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

picked up a new bike stand for the mountain bike (have a Scorpion stand for the road bike)and another head wrench tool for my second Lefty equipped bike







i just got it ^^^a couple weeks ago and this one last fall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> This turned up at work today
> 
> wait...... it's a small  and i'm 6" 2'
> 
> ...





cmg71 said:


> will post a pic when its together


and here it is.....


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

My wife asked why I needed them. I told her "because purple..." She let me buy them









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

vaer said:


> My wife asked why I needed them. I told her "because purple..." She let me buy them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A Camelbak Podium Chill bottle, a lighter bottle cage and a compact multitool. Too bad the online store I used didn't send me free gummy bears this time, so not gonna advertise them for free


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

put two bills down today and will ride it home tomorrow. first dualie i'll own since my '01 superlight:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Slowest ever postage... Tracking number supplied over 3 weeks ago, ordered on the 15th July... arrived today. Took nearly a week to pack.

Slime yellow SLIK Graphics Next SL Crankskins, feel nice and thick, went on 100% with the heat gun.

Hanging in my new alarmed bike dungeon with the other 17 bikes.

EVIL Following complete, all the slim yellow (Gold) decals added with slime Nextie rims, no tacky gold metal. Bike looks sick !


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

XT 1x11 drivetrain, XT brakes, Lefty air solo rebuild, take off saddle, new decals, and some powder to make it nice and shiny again. The wheelset is from my Slate (650b).

This is a 10th anniversary present to my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Couldn't let this one slip by.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Next up for the garage shelf; 
Rocket Ron

after the nobbie nics no longer nobbie;


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new grips for "Felix" the black bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New bottle cage day (Exciting, lol). Had to modify and rebend one a bit to be able to fit a standard sized bottle on my seat tube.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Received my zee 1x10 group set today and pick up a set of wheels.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Picked these up for my favorite price - free.fiddy

Podium SWAG from the Motherlode Epic


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Got this today...


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice looking Bike


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm really impressed so far. Just putting it together and the components and packing...DiamondBack is really stepping up their game I feel. Trying to get away from that department store stigma. Hoping to get things buttoned up and ready to ride this weekend. Can't wait. My first full suspension!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice ride! DB makes great stuff these days.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rob_ralph said:


> Couldn't let this one slip by.
> 
> View attachment 1152977


refresh my memory of what marin called that bike...i remember being on a group ride at tam with somebody on one of these things...


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Snack storage








Toys


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

shekky said:


> refresh my memory of what marin called that bike...i remember being on a group ride at tam with somebody on one of these things...


This one is the Nail Trail 1995. Came with the Manitou comp's


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Nukeproof riser bars 780mm*

New bars


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Just installed a handle bar mount for my phone and new Lizardskin Peaty lock on grips.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Zipp stem 75mm lenght just for overdrive steerer


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

One for me and one for the missus


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Starting off, the bike is only a month and a bit old 2018 Giant Talon 3 (by the time I am done with it, it might well be a Talon 1 or 0). Might be hard to see on the picture but I have purchased:
Crank brothers multi tool
Red handlebar ends
ODI Troy Lee grips
RFX chainstay protector
silicone crank arm boots
New roost helmet
Rockbros flat aluminum pedals.
Arriving next week:
Topeak Shock pump
Raindon fork.

I've removed:
dork disk
reflectors
chain ring bashguard


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

new box cassette and absolute black oval for my riot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

FedEx dropped this off yesterday. Took my little guy for a few rides on it and he loves it. My XC bike is a bit short in the reach so it's a bit tight but it fits him with good room on my Singlespeed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Brand X Ascend Dropper Post from ChainReaction...$140

Loving it so far! Easy to install with internal cabling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

New (to me) bike!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

The next piece of the puzzle for my bikepacking aspirations.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MCHB said:


> The next piece of the puzzle for my bikepacking aspirations.
> 
> View attachment 1154434


YES!!! Its getting to be prime bikepacking season!!!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Just a few more days...


----------



## J.K. Bailey (Jul 20, 2017)

Brand New HD4. GX Package with Ibis 742s and i9s. SRAM Guide RSC Brakes and OneUp Aluminum pedals round it off! It's fun!


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*My new canvas*

just a start, got some nice plans for this one.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Topeak Wedge


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

Made it out alive. Forgot the sun has been setting earlier. See the appeal of night riding now. 









SORRY! Wrong thread. meant to go in One Picture, One Line... can't figure out how to delete it=(

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> Topeak Wedge


Love my Topeak wedge bags. I've had 4 bags across different bikes and they've been very durable and functional. Good value and they just work. (pretty pathetic to geek out over a wedge bag, I know)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HawkGX said:


> Love my Topeak wedge bags. I've had 4 bags across different bikes and they've been very durable and functional. Good value and they just work. (pretty pathetic to geek out over a wedge bag, I know)


Not at all, I have the ones with the straps (not clip on) and I also have them on my 3 bikes, different sizes for each bike. on my trail bike I have a small one, and the only thing that goes in there is my monster multi-tool. The other 2 have tubes and tire levers on them, back up home key, and a $5.00 bill on all of them.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got this today...excited to ride it for the first time!


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

jreed3 said:


> Just got this today...excited to ride it for the first time!


Looks like a sweet ride! I've been missing my HT lately for some reason. The steep rake and solid drive up climbs is sorely being missed.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Yep !*



HawkGX said:


> Love my Topeak wedge bags. I've had 4 bags across different bikes and they've been very durable and functional. Good value and they just work. (pretty pathetic to geek out over a wedge bag, I know)


Sometime i bought a saddle bag..... Topeak is the best !


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> Sometime i bought a saddle bag..... Topeak is the best !


Everything Topeak makes is quality. I've been a fan for 15 years or so.


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

Upgraded my brakes, big Improvement. These things stop on a dime upgraded the rear rotor from 160 to 180 highly recommend for a heavy Rider









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i got my birthstone


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

shwinn8 said:


> i got my birth stone


Mmmm new dvo smell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Rain jacket and pants, and a U-lock. Just waiting for my Shimano MW7's to arrive, then I'm all set for Fall and rain


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

For what ever reason, I have lost more end plugs this year then over the previous 15 years of riding combined. Hopefully these will stay in.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Fully prepared for Fall and Winter


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ride1424 said:


> For what ever reason, I have lost more end plugs this year then over the previous 15 years of riding combined. Hopefully these will stay in.


I was compelled to pull a CR [courtesy roate] for ya.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Always looking for a rotate opportunity


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just in...grabbed both so I could decide which one to keep...K.U.D.U. 12 and the Skyline 10R.


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you Dirtjunkie, I was to lazy to fix it myself....... much appreciated


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Decided to get back in to the clipless game. Took em around the block and they felt great, looking forward to getting them out on the trail. Also picked up some used m520 for $5, a Pisgah jersey, and some socks.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## red94yj (Sep 5, 2011)

*The new Specialized pitch*

Picked this up for a beach bike. Should go well with my stumpy. The Myka fsr is the girlfriends.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New shoe ^^









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

pair for her and pair for me,
looking at the weather lll be testing them tonight at training


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

One of these and a step-up adapter to work on the little car that sits a bit low. Mostly will be used as a 2X . Love how solid the bike feels on it though.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

BB7's to replace the Tektro's that came on Blizzy.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Snatched a 2015 29" Pike RCT3 140mm for [email protected] cycles(think there's 1 left!), Received a 46mm offset instead of the advertised 51mm(edit: it IS 51mm, has it stamped under the crown-little sticker says 46, though). Weird, since the model # on the box has a 51 in it. Mine also came with a shock pump their page specifically states is not included.







Supposed to be the start of a FS build, but I'm dying to put this sucker on my Yelli Screamy in place of a 120mm Reba "RCT3"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Keep me posted! Thinking about getting one too.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Just edited in that it's a 2015, which I guess accounts for the price, but AFAIK they were the same up until these new 2018s. I may service it before installing since it's been sitting since May 2015...


----------



## Speedracer 64 (Oct 15, 2011)

My first bike, 2018 Trek Marlin 7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A new (to me) saddle again. Finding a saddle that fits me is proving to be very challenging, ugh. Hope this one fits better, we'll see :skep:


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

A jersey, socks, and shirt from the local clothing company, Dig Clothing Company.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

allu said:


> View attachment 1159383
> 
> 
> A new (to me) saddle again. Finding a saddle that fits me is proving to be very challenging, ugh. Hope this one fits better, we'll see :skep:


Are you giving them enough time? It takes a bit to get your butt to enjoy your saddle.


----------



## scubajunkee (Jul 7, 2011)

New to me roadie frame: 2007 Jamis Eclipse









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Are you giving them enough time? It takes a bit to get your butt to enjoy your saddle.


Saddles are expensive, so I have definitely tried my best to make them work for me. The earlier saddle (Selle Italia SLR XP) felt fine until I went to this one trail which required a longer stretch on sidewalks. After an hour of sitting down on it I started feeling kind of numb down there. No adjustment helped the issue, so had to get a new one. Besides, I'm way too young for those kind of issues... :eekster:

Erm, anyways, got new socks and cleats for my winter boots. The socks are pricey, but nothing beats a well fitting sock.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

scubajunkee said:


> New to me roadie frame: 2007 Jamis Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted an Eclipse for a long time, was always watching eBay but they were/are always expensive. But I picked up a Gunnar Reynolds 853 Roadie this summer so I'm good.


----------



## scubajunkee (Jul 7, 2011)

chazpat said:


> I wanted an Eclipse for a long time, was always watching eBay but they were/are always expensive. But I picked up a Gunnar Reynolds 853 Roadie this summer so I'm good.


I wasn't looking for this frame in particular...a buddy of mine has a Seven Elium which is a similar style frame, but made with titanium & carbon and worth three times as much. I'm hoping this Eclipse gives a similar ride.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooohh..I've been eyeing those 1Up pedals..


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Picked up a new Kona Rove ST.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> ^^Keep me posted! Thinking about getting one too.


Well, it's not going on the Yelli.
The Brown Truck of Joy just paid me a visit with some accessories for it







I really preferred the black, but then they'd have looked just alike!
Got a GX RD to replace my old X7 one that got smashed recently, so it'll be a 10 speed for the moment(and may well stay that way).

This thing might get built tomorrow...

Oh, wow. The little facebook share your memories thing. 
5 years ago today I bought my first mountain bike-after not riding a bicycle in over 25 years.







2012 Trek Cobia. My Riot will be lighter


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

little saddle bling :thumbsup:


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice!! What saddle is that ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

One of the very few last Rockshox SID RCT3 in straight steerer/26" configuration, 2016 A4 model.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

I know fake team kits are kind of cringy, but this was easily the cheapest thermal jersey available on Ebay at the time. I was kind of sceptical about Chinese made jerseys, and hence went with the cheapest option. It's actually pretty nicely made and doesn't look that bad for costing, uh, under 20$. Fit is pretty good and it feels quite warm. Gotta test it out tomorrow if it's not pouring down like today.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

It's not looking as bad as you're making it sound, I think it looks a lot better than many team jerseys.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

619er said:


> Nice!! What saddle is that ?!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Prologo


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Funn Mamba SPDs


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

New rear tire for the Trek. Went for a little faster rolling on this install.

So far so good.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> View attachment 1160949
> View attachment 1160950
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Trail Kings. Have em on my 26er. I really like the way they feel and ride


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Studded tires, new grips, a side opening bottle cage and a free bottle


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Sunrace CSXM8 11-46 cassette ^^









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## sluglike (Jun 8, 2015)

*Awareness Bell*

My bell came last week from Chris at Awareness Bell. https://awarenessbell.com/

As far as bear bells go it's nice - stainless, polished, handmade. You can stop it from jingling by clipping the striker to the edge of the bell which only requires one hand.

He'll even customize them for you. The robot on the bell is from a drawing my son made a few years ago that's been hanging in my office at work.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

does it sound pleasant? Like, is it annoying to have going the whole time? i might be getting a couple myself....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> does it sound pleasant? Like, is it annoying to have going the whole time? i might be getting a couple myself....


I dont have that one, mine are always making noise, but you tune it out, so much to be focused on whlie on the trail. Its amazing how much ppl appreciate it.


----------



## sluglike (Jun 8, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> does it sound pleasant? Like, is it annoying to have going the whole time? i might be getting a couple myself....


I like the sound. He has a couple of videos on his site that will let you hear what it sounds like.

You can turn it off when you don't need it. It's a little hard to explain, but I'll try. The clanger is attached on a spring. You reach up under the bell and pull the clanger down to clip it to the edge of the bell. When you do this the bell is silenced.

Here's his video of how it works:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My new bike may have a skull up front, but it's for banging over rocks and roots, not jumping or dropping, so I get to be all weight-conscious and stuff without concerns.
74g(actual) 50mm Wren stem, and 180g(advertised, haven't checked) 740mm Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon. 
Bar's not tightened down all the way, just stuck it on there to look at.
Finish on the Wren stems are now matte black instead of glossy, which I like-matches the steerer on the Pike. These pics aren't doing it justice. Seems very well made, doesn't feel insubstantial at all(as an online review implied), but is obviously very light!







Piece of crap uploader:madman:


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

OwenM said:


> My new bike may have a skull up front, but it's for banging over rocks and roots, not jumping or dropping, so I get to be all weight-conscious and stuff without concerns.
> 74g(actual) 50mm Wren stem, and 180g(advertised, haven't checked) 740mm Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon.
> Bar's not tightened down all the way, just stuck it on there to look at.
> Finish on the Wren stems are now matte black instead of glossy, which I like-matches the steerer on the Pike. These pics aren't doing it justice. Seems very well made, doesn't feel insubstantial at all(as an online review implied), but is obviously very light!
> ...


Is that a new riot ?!?! If so awesome. You will love it if it's your first skull bike. I currently have 3 in the fleet. Balance riot and epo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a Riot. I don't really want anything except my Yelli Screamy, but can't take the constant beating. I guess this will completely replace it, so am kind of wishing I'd gone with black. It's gonna be pretty sweet, though.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

OwenM said:


> It's a Riot. I don't really want anything except my Yelli Screamy, but can't take the constant beating. I guess this will completely replace it, so am kind of wishing I'd gone with black. It's gonna be pretty sweet, though.


I had a black one got a raw one now and like the raw better. But that's me. My balance is also raw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

OwenM said:


> View attachment 1160743
> 
> 2012 Trek Cobia. My Riot will be lighter


I had an 09' GF Xcal...my first 29er and a great bike (except for the dreaded seat tube cracking). Your last pic brought back some good memories.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Diety Black Label 787MM bars with 35MM rise. They are a good 4" wider than my stock bar

Only $30 at Back Country! That's like stealing!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*New Fork Socket*

Nothing like new specialty tools.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

New arms. Old ring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't wait to build this up!! So Chromy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Bad ass!!!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

all new gearing and ancillary stuff for my Slate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

So there were 3 instances this year where I had my chain drop. I couldn't believe it. It's not due to chain wear as the chain isn't even close to being worn out. The XTR rear clutch is tight as can be. On the 3rd chain drop I noticed a pattern. It only drops when I'm on the highest gear (11t) Through the gnarlier sections of the trails.

You would think with a clutch in the back and a 36T Shimano XTR chainring with those HUGE squared teeth I wouldn't suffer any chain drops.

Reluctantly I decided to finally get a chain guide. It's annoying AF to have a chain drop and I'm getting more and more paranoid about my frame being scuffed by the chain.

In comes the Chain guide from OneUp Components. It matches my bike too haha :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Those XTR rings are known for throwing chains in the rough as they have no retention feature. I'd get something with a N/W profile teeth. I'm currently loving the MRP Wave ring.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Those XTR rings are known for throwing chains in the rough as they have no retention feature. I'd get something with a N/W profile teeth. I'm currently loving the MRP Wave ring.


My old bike I ran with Raceface narrow wide chainring. Now that I have the chainguide I don't think getting a narrow wide chainring will be needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Some Absolute Black goodies. 4g integrated top cap/screw that drops a massive 12g(don't scoff, that's a whole .42 ounces!) off the supplied Cane Creek stuff plus a cog and lockring for my SS hardtail. Suh-weet!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> all new gearing and ancillary stuff for my Slate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Dakine Drafter 18L. 'twas on sale!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

MRP Ramp Control Cartridge.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I cant get the image uploader to work??? ....


But I picked up a new Light for my helmet-mount. 

It's that time of year to shed some light on night riding...


----------



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow there are some really nice purchases on here lately and some excellent looking bike builds.

Recently got my 2013 Santa Cruz Solo frame replaced under warranty for a paint issue with a new 2016 5010 V2. Gotta love Santa Cruz's lifetime warranty. Big Kudos to them.

The new and the old frame







DVO dropper, XT ice-tech discs, woothtooth dropper lever and crank stickers, nukeproof grips, Maxxis DHF 2.5WT







11-46 Cassette, Raceface Cinch 32 chainring, KMC 11s gold chain







A Nukeproof Scout 275 (Only $300) to make a new bike from all my spare parts







Zelvy Carbon wheelset, Huck Norris rim protection, Gorilla tape, Black valves.







The final products; a hard tail for around $400au and a new Santa Cruz 5010 for $2k. Bargin!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*for My Anthem*

Reverse handlebar 780 widt


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*For My head*

Abus , German product strong and rear light


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


>


What is the reason for the Tan-Pan? Just to make the cable not stick out so far or incompatible shifter?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

pdxmark said:


> What is the reason for the Tan-Pan? Just to make the cable not stick out so far or incompatible shifter?


Road shifters have less cable pull than mountain bike shifters so it is there adapt the shifters to the mountain rear derailleur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

So solid. So worth it.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

*latest purchase*

this bike here


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Experimenting more with cheap Chinese made clothing from eBay. The jersey is pretty meh, I was expecting it to be a bit thicker to deserve to be called "thermal". The other thermal jersey I got a few weeks ago is much thicker. Oh well, will use it next Spring once the weather heats up.

The wind vest, on the other hand, seems rather decent. We'll see how it fares in the long run.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Parts to build a new 2.6/2.8 wheelset.... because I know how to


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

New Chromag Sequence chain ring, Wolf Tooth Guide and new Sram PC-x1 Chain. Pic below is the old ring.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

$20.00 bucks from eBay very good deal . Looks good very similar design to my HT.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

New Turq derailleur hanger


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GarthMci said:


> New Turq derailleur hanger


this pic makes me want to see the whole bike....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

619er said:


> So solid. So worth it.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome post congrats. and probably my first choice in what I've seen out there. But for $450 bones, yikers!

I don't get the price of these droppers. I bought a Crank Brothers dropper way back in 2008 for $300 and change. You'd think the prices would be coming down but instead they go up every year. Supply and demand. Many more manufactures in the game creates competition. More consumers creates demand. You'd think it would even out and start to go down in price.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rarely buy bike stuff. Usually only maintenance items.








I did get a screaming closeout deal on Merino Wool jerseys, so I spent a few more dollars than my cheapskate self usually would on my bike habit last week.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new rear light usb rechargeable


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> this pic makes me want to see the whole bike....


Here ya go! I picked the bike up a week ago, but only realised when I got home that I couldn't get the seat low enough with a 150mm dropper, so had to take it back and get it swapped. So the bike has been sitting unridden for a week!
Maiden voyage this weekend


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That ^, needs some dirt. 
Sweet ride by the way.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Awesome post congrats. and probably my first choice in what I've seen out there. But for $450 bones, yikers!
> 
> I don't get the price of these droppers. I bought a Crank Brothers dropper way back in 2008 for $300 and change. You'd think the prices would be coming down but instead they go up every year. Supply and demand. Many more manufactures in the game creates competition. More consumers creates demand. You'd think it would even out and start to go down in price.


Thanks!!

True about the prices... with the rise in them you think hey would be more solid.

I went with the Thomson because of that fraction of a wiggle I could not stand every post I tried out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just bought this last week. I wasn't going to pull the trigger yet, but it was one of those good deals I hate miss out on. It's a 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29er. I already knew I liked 29ers (I have a hardtail 29), and this seemed to be a good "all rounder" from the reviews I read. So, end of season, good price (about 38% off - it was a demo), the type of bike I was looking for and it was actually in my size. Not too keen on the green, but the price was right! Rode it last weekend at Vedder mountain here in BC and loved it!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Just bought this last week. I wasn't going to pull the trigger yet, but it was one of those good deals I hate miss out on. It's a 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29er. I already knew I liked 29ers (I have a hardtail 29), and this seemed to be a good "all rounder" from the reviews I read. So, end of season, good price (about 38% off - it was a demo), the type of bike I was looking for and it was actually in my size. Not too keen on the green, but the price was right! Rode it last weekend at Vedder mountain here in BC and loved it!


I think the green is pretty cool!! Tuff looking bike all around...now go get it dirty!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I think the green is pretty cool!! Tuff looking bike all around...now go get it dirty!


Well, the green isn't boring, that's for sure! And as for getting it dirty, that's the plan for this weekend!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> this bike here


Review Please!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Too lazy to take my own pics. I got a new helmet:










And something to go along with it:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> Too lazy to take my own pics. I got a new helmet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Living up to your user name


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

New drivetrain parts!
A Neutrino Components 32t oval ring and a 20t Kickass cog


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

big_slacker said:


> Too lazy to take my own pics. I got a new helmet:


Great helmet. I've had one for most of the summer and I love it


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new tire , less amazon at LBS


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

700c wheelset and gatorskins for the old hardtail I refurbished for my wife. I need to get the 26" MTB wheelset sorted now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Saw this posted this week, the more I researched it the more valuable an addition it became for $40.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fox Transfer because my Reverb failed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Living up to your user name


Still no pic of the helmet, but at least I took a pic of the bike.


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

*Wolf Tooth ReMote*

Replaced the crappy Thompson lever with the Wolf Tooth ReMote after the cable snapped. So far I am happy with it. Just have to get used to the new location.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

The YT Jeffsy just got in last night. Had to jump in and start building it up.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

pdorn said:


> The YT Jeffsy just got in last night. Had to jump in and start building it up.
> 
> Purddy! Nothing like new bike smell, have fun with it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ah yes - new bike smell is great. And new bike smell is probably healthier for you than new car smell!


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

pvflyer said:


> pdorn said:
> 
> 
> > The YT Jeffsy just got in last night. Had to jump in and start building it up.
> ...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Laced it all up last night, just a taping and should be ready to roll tonight.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

My Trek was a 26# pig. So I did a little work and got it down to 24#. Could get it down to 23.5# pretty easily, but didn't want to spend big $$$ on the Garburuk cassette.

XO Cranks
Kovee 23 Wheels
XR3 front/XR1 Rear tires
SLX brakes
180F/180R rotors
Sunrace 11/50 cassette (probably the only thing on the list heavier than the part it replaced)
And a nifty little Co2 holder (trying to get away from running a pack even on long rides)

And for the cold season, some new NorthWave Extreme MTB-GTX shoes


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1167171


With a lefty too?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New Diamondback Haanjo Trail. With the coming rainy season, this is going to be my do-it-all get outside machine. A little commuting, some gravel rides, some road rides, etc.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> With a lefty too?


Yep. Weird looking thing...


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Where did you get a 26 in short travel left?? That is a great find. I was thinking about getting one for my Palomino. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> New Diamondback Haanjo Trail. With the coming rainy season, this is going to be my do-it-all get outside machine. A little commuting, some gravel rides, some road rides, etc.


Nice! As a new comer to this kind of bike, I sure like them! They aren't mountain bikes, but it's nice having some versatility...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Found some scooter mitts at a good price reviewed by some all-season mtn bikers that said they fit nice and work well.

About 20% the cost of bike specialty stuff.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bridgestone14 said:


> Where did you get a 26 in short travel left?? That is a great find. I was thinking about getting one for my Palomino. Let me know what you think.


B, I didn't. This Lefty is a long travel 29'er. It came with this bike.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

bridgestone14 said:


> Where did you get a 26 in short travel left?? That is a great find. I was thinking about getting one for my Palomino. Let me know what you think.


I think the Lefty Oliver (Cannondale Slate) would work for you. It is a 30mm travel fork and is designed for 650b with a 41c tire. That would be about the same rollout as a 26" w/ 2" tire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> New Diamondback Haanjo Trail. With the coming rainy season, this is going to be my do-it-all get outside machine. A little commuting, some gravel rides, some road rides, etc.


Nice!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ordered this, Bronson CC XT Build, last week.So Clean and Shiny by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Ordered this from Amazon while I waited for the bike to come, OneUp 30t chainring for Deore XT
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Only problem? I don't have XT cranks, I have Raceface Turbine.:madman: So now, my drive side crank is in pieces on my workbench while I wait for the correct ring to come. I ordered it with 2 day shipping, so my weekend should be safe.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

askibum02 said:


> Ordered this, Bronson CC XT Build, last week.So Clean and Shiny by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> 
> Ordered this from Amazon while I waited for the bike to come, OneUp 30t chainring for Deore XT
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


I have the opposite problem: 2 RaceFace chainrings in my tool box and XT cranks. I am awaiting delivery of the XT chainring I ordered to get one of my hard tails running. 
Too bad we are not neighbors, or too bad there is not a standard crank bolt pattern.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Some winter riding gear from planet x.









And a pair of Schwalbe Winter 30 mm tires for my road bike. Front tire fits, the rear tire catches onto the brake mount. Everything else fits, so quite pissed off with it :madman: Were the mount just a bit higher and it would fit, but now the studs catch onto it. Ehh, can't always go right I guess.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New TLD gloves. There was absolutely nothing wrong with my old ones, but I saw them and had to have them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Because purple and because Canfield balance with purple links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Direct from China. We'll see how it works.


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Epic Killer


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

Wife's new ride. 2016 Fuse Expert. Scored it for 1300.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Just bought this last week. I wasn't going to pull the trigger yet, but it was one of those good deals I hate miss out on. It's a 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29er. I already knew I liked 29ers (I have a hardtail 29), and this seemed to be a good "all rounder" from the reviews I read. So, end of season, good price (about 38% off - it was a demo), the type of bike I was looking for and it was actually in my size. Not too keen on the green, but the price was right! Rode it last weekend at Vedder mountain here in BC and loved it!


That's a sweet bike! Best of luck with it!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

All Black Shimano 50-34 rings for my Slate


----------



## Syphon_Boy (Mar 3, 2004)

I just finished my bike for next season... 2018 Remedy 8 with Hope Pro 4 / WTB i35 wheels, DHF 2.5 WT, XT brakes /rotors / derailleur, XTR shifter.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Syphon_Boy said:


> I just finished my bike for next season... 2018 Remedy 8 with Hope Pro 4 / WTB i35 wheels, DHF 2.5 WT, XT brakes /rotors / derailleur, XTR shifter.


How wide is that hbar? They look massive!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got this Super 3R MIPS through an ad on PinkBike - it hadn't even been used, was my size and was even the color I wanted.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rhodyman said:


> That's a sweet bike! Best of luck with it!


Thanks! So far I'm really enjoying it. I am going to extend the travel from 130 to 140 on the front fork, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Went back to the expensive Rev Grips now with a bigger diameter choice, love them! And new brake pads sorely needed!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bargain bin wireless computer. $15









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This mount for my new to me GoPro. Looks pretty solid, I didn't enjoy the helmet mount, and I put the handlebar mount that came with the GP on my road bike.

Looks pretty stable, testing tomorrow.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My Guide RS are working great for the moment, but after replacing the pistons twice and still having another mystery issue, I'm not waiting on them to crap out again, and may just mount these up as soon as all the related parts arrive(rotors, bleed kit, fluid, extra pads, Shiftmix adapter for dropper remote all en route).


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

Excited would be an understatement.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I needed this like I need a hole in the head, yet oddly I was afraid of getting a hole in my head. I just freaked myself out









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Weaponized said:


> I needed this like I need a hole in the head, yet oddly I was afraid of getting a hole in my head. I just freaked myself out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as way of not getting a hole in your head, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Your logic is not flawed.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Well, as way of not getting a hole in your head, it looks pretty cool.


It's like a warm wet pu$$y for your head

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> Your logic is not flawed.


I ...Umm... have been crashing a lot LOL

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Couldn't pass up a chance to try "ovality" for $20 on clearance. It's weird, but it makes a difference. I can't exactly put my finger on how it feels different, but it's like my pedal stroke is "more round" with it. (Yeah yeah...I know I have to clean the rest of the bike....)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got rid of the above bar, right hand, plunger lever for my Reverb. Install was pretty easy, and it really cleans things up on the bar.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Not really a Trek guy, but had to add this one to the stable.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> ...may just mount these up as soon as all the related parts arrive(rotors, bleed kit, fluid, extra pads, Shiftmix adapter for dropper remote all en route).
> View attachment 1168738


Probably hold off on installing them, since I have other things to do and gotta ride in the morning, but it's starting to feel like Christmas around here, already!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Upgraded my 54 POE Kovee wheels to 108 POE. Damned near instant engagement now! :eekster:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got this to replace my brain bucket that was suddenly introduced to a low bridge on Saturday.Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ something missing?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ something missing?


Fixed. I attached a pic with Tapatalk, apparently it didn't work.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Yep. Weird looking thing...
> 
> View attachment 1167248





bridgestone14 said:


> Where did you get a 26 in short travel left?? That is a great find. I was thinking about getting one for my Palomino. Let me know what you think.





sgltrak said:


> B, I didn't. This Lefty is a long travel 29'er. It came with this bike.


An old Moots with a lefty. Pretty cool ride, it would seem that front end with its height would throw off the geometry of that frame. How's it feel?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> An old Moots with a lefty. Pretty cool ride, it would seem that front end with its height would throw off the geometry of that frame. How's it feel?


It is a completely different bike DJ. I still have the old 26'er, but just got a 29'er big brother for it. Both frames are older models that were built for 80mm forks. I run 100mm forks on both and they ride great. Slacker geometry is the new normal, right?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> It is a completely different bike DJ. I still have the old 26'er, but just got a 29'er big brother for it. Both frames are older models that were built for 80mm forks. I run 100mm forks on both and they ride great. Slacker geometry is the new normal, right?
> 
> View attachment 1169902
> 
> ...


Ahhh..now I understand. I thought you bought a 26'er with a 29'er lefty fork. They make a nice looking couple.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Got me some new gravel shoes. Didn't even know you needed special shoes.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Black Friday find.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*New shoes for the wife...*


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

roaringfork said:


> I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.
> 
> View attachment 1170039


Thats nice, me likey


----------



## Coach2AP (Nov 23, 2017)

*15 year hiatus is over*

I have been out of the MTB game for the last 15 years and pulled the trigger last week. 2017 Diamondback Release 3. Got my first ride in yesterday and remember how much I love riding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Coach2AP said:


> I have been out of the MTB game for the last 15 years and pulled the trigger last week. 2017 Diamondback Release 3. Got my first ride in yesterday and remember how much I love riding.
> View attachment 1170123


Congrats. Is the wifey alright with it hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Congrats. Is the wifey alright with it hanging from the ceiling?


No Courtesy Flip?


----------



## Coach2AP (Nov 23, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Congrats. Is the wifey alright with it hanging from the ceiling?


LOL. Not sure why it posted upside down.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Coach2AP said:


> LOL. Not sure why it posted upside down.


Mine always did that as well. I get around that by opening the pic in my Preview(on a Mac) and just rotating it around 4 times before I upload it to here. That seems to have fixed the problem for me


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Coach2AP said:


> LOL. Not sure why it posted upside down.


I am


----------



## Coach2AP (Nov 23, 2017)

Got it fixed! It wasn't showing it rotated on my computer at home, but at work it was.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> No Courtesy Flip?


Alright, talked me into it.

Now that I can view it proper, nice looking ride Coach.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DIRTJUNKIE again. ^^


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

2017 Trail Pistol. Full XTR build (except the cranks) with MRP Ribbon and Rockshox RC3. I9 Torch hubs and I9 Enduro hoops. Raw finish. Super excited about this thing!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2017 Trail Pistol. Full XTR build (except the cranks) with MRP Ribbon and Rockshox RC3. I9 Torch hubs and I9 Enduro hoops. Raw finish. Super excited about this thing!
> 
> View attachment 1170282


Nice bike!

And why do you have a bison in your yard? I've never seen one of those around Georgia.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> And why do you have a bison in your yard? I've never seen one of those around Georgia.


Ha, the picture is actually from the seller. It's being boxed up and shipped to me today.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Studded 4.6" Wazia's!


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Scrub Daddy, makes a great chain cleaner, holds plenty of solvent, and doesn't break down. $4.00 Home Depot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classy (Sep 30, 2015)

New 11sp chain after frying my stock chain after 1000mi. I hope this one lasts 3xs as long based on the price alone.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free socks!
IMG_7707 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

It's turning out to be incredibly difficult to find a saddle that fits me. This is the sixth one and it actually felt much better due to the cutout. Bought it second hand on the cheap and turned out it's broken. One of the rails is not fully inserted in the mounts and there doesn't seem to be a way to make it stay there. This makes the saddle uneven when mounted on the bike, argh.

Of course the seller failed to mention this, first time I got a broken product from the local craigslist. I guess I have been lucky and this would happen eventually...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ It looks like it's in good shape. Even though you're not the original owner, you might investigate how to get a manufacturer warranty seeing it sounds like a defect. Not sure how to go about that though.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ It looks like it's in good shape. Even though you're not the original owner, you might investigate how to get a manufacturer warranty seeing it sounds like a defect. Not sure how to go about that though.


I know right! It looked totally okay to me too at first, and it wasn't until you put it on the post that you can see how one side is higher than the other (forgot to take a picture of that). After investigating it further it turned out the rail that isn't mounted properly is also bent slightly. It's a titanium rail, so it must have taken some force to bent it. I'm pretty sure the earlier owner had the bike fall over/crashed and the saddle caught onto something, but I'll never know... The tip of the saddle used to be a carbon fiber cup, but that had fallen off too and was fixed with some sort of glue. That was mentioned in the ad, though.

Good idea about warranty. Although I'm not sure how they would go about it since the earlier owner has definitely tried to tinker with the mount at least. So they might see that as the cause rather than a defect. But worth trying, nothing to lose with this.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Repaired Roach pads*

This isn't exactly a new purchase. but I did pick these up today from a local repair shop. These are Roach arm and leg pads that I've had for around 20 years! I recently had all the velcro and straps replaced! I know they're not the latest and greatest, but I have fond memories of buying from the Roach store that that founder of Roach, Ingrid Doerr, used to run here in Vancouver back in the day! Retro, but they still work!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing really exciting but needed 









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Merry Whatever to my self. Just waiting on some new bearings for my front hub. Almost time for a winter over haul.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

boosted this pic off the internet but just ordered it


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

one can never have enough cycling-related t-shirts:


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Dhx2*

Got tired of blowing seals on my air shocks, I weigh 230lbs, so I'm going to try this coil shock out.


----------



## Geoff_L (Dec 20, 2016)

Cassette Upgrade.

Shimano M7000 > Sram XG 1175


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some goodies for the new/old GT


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Congrats! What old GT did you buy?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What old GT did you buy?


92 GT Karakoram, I posted it in some thread in General..bargain bike?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

time for a new lid...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> 92 GT Karakoram, I posted it in some thread in General..bargain bike?


Ahh, missed that. Nice vintage GT. It would fit right in this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Wow! Retro stem there!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

WTB Trailboss TCS Light High Grip 27.5 x 2.4

Hopefully taste some dirt later on today ^^

Pavement test gives the wierd sensation of lots of grip, but fast rolling o_0

See how it goes on the trails ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahh, missed that. Nice vintage GT. It would fit right in this thread.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


I will ck it out, and post it after is ready to roll.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> I will ck it out, and post it after is ready to roll.


Be sure to wear your sunglasses while viewing that thread.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Early Christmas present! I'm amazed at its performance. I upgraded from a Giant Talon 29er. Perfect for New England terrain.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

Rack holder....

Better than being on the floor for sure... 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

New wheel set for my new chrome nimble9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rhodyman said:


> Early Christmas present! I'm amazed at its performance. I upgraded from a Giant Talon 29er. Perfect for New England terrain.
> 
> View attachment 1172825


Nice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*130-140*

You can't exactly see the purchase, but after deliberating and even posting on the 29er forum about it (where I decided not to do it), I decided to extend the travel on the front fork of my 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 from 130 to 140. Some people thought I'd notice the difference on the ride, others not so much. I can see it when I look at the bike. We'll see what happens when I ride it!


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

bjeast said:


> You can't exactly see the purchase, but after deliberating and even posting on the 29er forum about it (where I decided not to do it), I decided to extend the travel on the front fork of my 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 from 130 to 140. Some people thought I'd notice the difference on the ride, others not so much. I can see it when I look at the bike. We'll see what happens when I ride it!
> 
> View attachment 1172901


I made that upgrade on my fuel and it made a difference for sure. Even more fun on the downhill sections!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

619er said:


> Rack holder....
> 
> Better than being on the floor for sure...
> 
> ...


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Britishnate said:


> I made that upgrade on my fuel and it made a difference for sure. Even more fun on the downhill sections!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know! Thanks! I'm really looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

bjeast said:


> Good to know! Thanks! I'm really looking forward to trying it out!


It took a little work to get the air pressure dialed in but once I did the bike felt great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know if a load of these "fell off a truck" somewhere or what. But there's been a seller on Amazon selling NIB GXP X0 cranks with Eagle 32T rings for 189$ the last few weeks.

Bought one for my Trek ProCal 2 weeks ago and one for my GG Trail Pistol Friday. Can'e believe how cheap they are. But decided to get while the getting was good!!!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

New to me Pike RT3 DPA for my Stumpy. Loving it so far.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Nice!


Thanks - Love this bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

tony92231 said:


> Got tired of blowing seals on my air shocks, I weigh 230lbs, so I'm going to try this coil shock out.


At 240 lbs I'm on the verge of ordering a Cane Creek DB Coil. I bought some volume reducers for my Monarch Plus Debonair, but that whole process seems counterintuitive. Spec a larger volume air shock can on a bike, so I have to put volume reducers in it.:skep:


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

38t narrow wide for my 1x9.

eBay $35









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

little bit for my hands and feet:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Torch Shimano driver, Sunrace 11-50, PCX1 chain, X0 Cranks, Wolftooth chain guide, Wolftooth 30T oval.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Just installed this Magura Shiftmix thingy that came in the mail today:










Stalkerfiveo said:


> GXP X0 cranks with Eagle 32T rings
> View attachment 1172923


Hey, did you happen to weigh those? $189?:eekster:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Hey, did you happen to weigh those? $189?:eekster:


I didn't. But X0 cranks usually land int the 450-460 range without the chain ring.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I didn't. But X0 cranks usually land int the 450-460 range without the chain ring.


I think Owen was seeing if you weighed them to make sure they were legit and not counterfeit.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think Owen was seeing if you weighed them to make sure they were legit and not counterfeit.


Good timing!
I was genuinely curious about the weight. The listed weights for SRAM carbon cranks, and the scale shots I've seen, have some variance. My bike has a relatively heavy frame, but I do try to minimize the weight of the components, and am tempted in spite of being a bit dubious about carbon for crankarms(or anything else where carbon is bonded to metal parts). I've written them off at the "normal" $330-400 pricing, but am seeing them on Amazon(and sold by Amazon, so presumably genuine) for $237. $189..well, that would be even mo' better!:thumbsup:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think Owen was seeing if you weighed them to make sure they were legit and not counterfeit.


If they are it's the best damned counterfeit I've ever seen! Perfect fit and finish. Not reason to believe they aren't legit all the way down to the SRAM packaging and owners manual. Even if they're Chinese with SRAM stickers I'm still happy. They're that nice of a counterfeit (assuming they're counterfeit).


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

tony92231 said:


> Got tired of blowing seals on my air shocks, I weigh 230lbs, so I'm going to try this coil shock out.


You'll wish you did it sooner!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

These are getting to be like hens teeth. I found this one on Ebay with a very reasonable BIN price: Soulcraft Convert


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Hey, did you happen to weigh those? $189?:eekster:





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think Owen was seeing if you weighed them to make sure they were legit and not counterfeit.


Okay fellas, just went to install them and remembered to weigh them first.

415g WITHOUT the chain ring:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Brakes/shifters and rigid fork for the retro GT. Cockpit ready for replacement, the only other thing I need are tires/tubes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

2003 Lemond Zurich for my son. CL find at $300. 853 Pro tube set, full Ultegra. Dang, nice bike but unfortunately it is a little too big for me. But at least now I can have my Gunnar back. I also bought him some bike undershorts so maybe we can lose that sofa saddle.

Keeping it steel in 2018!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Brakes/shifters and rigid fork for the retro GT. Cockpit ready for replacement, the only other thing I need are tires/tubes.


J, did you start a build thread for that GT?



chazpat said:


> 2003 Lemond Zurich for my son. CL find at $300. 853 Pro tube set, full Ultegra. Dang, nice bike but unfortunately it is a little too big for me. But at least now I can have my Gunnar back. I also bought him some bike undershorts so maybe we can lose that sofa saddle.
> 
> Keeping it steel in 2018!
> 
> View attachment 1173715


Looks like you've still got some taping to do!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> J, did you start a build thread for that GT?
> 
> Looks like you've still got some taping to do!


lol, when I first read that, I'm thinking "what? how did he see the bar tape is a bit dirty?" Then I realized you meant the walls!

Yeah, doing the bathroom was enough to make me realize that I do not want to do the whole basement. I went ahead and mudded the middle screw holes when I had left over mud from doing the bathroom. Actually, I would do the walls but I really don't want to do the ceiling. I know must guys don't want to just do the mud work, they want to hang the drywall as well, but a guy at work found a guy that will just do the finishing so I'm going to get an estimate from him. Planning on buying the 12ft sheetrock over the holidays and then renting a lift to get it up.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> J, did you start a build thread for that GT?
> 
> Looks like you've still got some taping to do!


Not yet Korn, was thinking about it. I haven't had time for any bike stuff, hopefully tomorrow I can start cleaning it up.

@chaz...congrats! Xmas present?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Okay fellas, just went to install them and remembered to weigh them first.
> 
> 415g WITHOUT the chain ring:


Thanks for taking the time to do that:thumbsup:

Order from bike-discount.de arrived. 3 weeks to the day, and well worth it for the money saved.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> @chaz...congrats! Xmas present?


yep!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Okay fellas, just went to install them and remembered to weigh them first.
> 
> 415g WITHOUT the chain ring:
> 
> View attachment 1173480


I don't know the weight they are supposed to be. A great way to check if they are legit though. Maybe Owen or someone else will chime in if that's within tolerance of the correct weight. I'm sure it is though because that's a very low weight.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, I wouldn't know. SRAM lists the same weight for X01 and XX1(546g w/32T 175mm), and doesn't even show one for these X01 Eagles.
Their weights are deceiving, though. My GX1400 cranks list at 680 and were 671, but that included a chainring with spider. The cranks themselves are a fuzz under 540g, which makes for ~595g with a direct mount chainring. If you go by SRAM's listed weights vs. my actual ones, their $400 carbon cranksets are only dropping ~50g.
415g is definitely more along the lines of what I'd *hope* to see, and still only saving 125g over a crankset that can be had for $122. 125 is a lot more than 50, though! Aside from a lighter wheelset, there's nothing left for me to save weight on at this point, so the temptation is strong if I can get it cheap enough. At the prices they normally go for..no thanks!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Slash 9.8 17.5*

Don't have a picture of the actual bike, so I borrowed one from Trek. Got a 2017 for 50% off. Bought it for my wife and daughters to ride when (if?) they go with me. It's definitely too much bike for them, but the deal made it worthwhile, given the price of 2018 lesser bikes that aren't heavily discounted.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

My wife got me a brooks B17 saddle for christmas


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just ordered a large 2018 Salsa Beargrease Carbon NX1 from REI and get a 10% dividend. Ordered Raceface Chester pedals and some Lezyne cages to go with it. Can't wait for it to get here as the snow is falling and my 2.2" Racing Ralphs on my mountain bike just don't cut it in the snow


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wife's winter build...*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1174904


Ok who is happier? Lol sweet present!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Ok who is happier? Lol sweet present!


Looks like he's living right.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Ok who is happier? Lol sweet present!





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Looks like he's living right.


Now, here's the good part....

This was her purchase for HER Christmas present. I wanted her to buy a chainsaw.

I'm just the Cabana Boy that will provide mechanical abilities.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Now, here's the good part....
> 
> This was her purchase for HER Christmas present. I wanted her to buy a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm just the Cabana Boy that will provide mechanical abilities.


That is the best part! Pix when ready.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, definitely - would love to see the built up bike!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Slight update on the Christmas present I bought for the women in my life - the youngest, who will most likely ride the most with me, approves. Pic below is just before our inaugural ride - mine is the Fuel EX (with the bright green letters) and her Slash is on the left. Still very happy getting that thing for them at 50% off. And hey, if need be, I can ride it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Now, here's the good part....
> 
> This was her purchase for HER Christmas present. I wanted her to buy a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm just the Cabana Boy that will provide mechanical abilities.


LOL
Nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> And hey, if need be, I can ride it!
> 
> View attachment 1174918


lol, I think that's the third time you've pointed that out!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

"Her Slash", "for them." Methinks thou protesteth too much.
The youngest approves, but the older one knows you better? 

Bought this a few weeks ago, but had to wait for Christmas(we decide what we get around here). Very fond of it vs. my old strap/stand method on the left:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> lol, I think that's the third time you've pointed that out!


Heh. Good observation. Can you tell I really want to take it out?


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got them today....already have a few hours on them!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*MRP Ribbon Coil*


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Over the last month, shoes, laces, gloves, tracker, tights (not shown).


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Apple Watch Series 3 to track my rides, elevation gain and to make and receive calls and texts without having to bring my phone. I was going to get a new Garmin Edge 1030 but this was more appealing and cheaper


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> apple watch series 3 to track my rides, elevation gain and to make and receive calls and texts without having to bring my phone. I was going to get a new garmin edge 1030 but this was more appealing and cheaper


brrrrr...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> brrrrr...


Yeah it was -12 earlier today in Livingston. My wife and I drove up there in whiteout conditions to pick up a patient from the hospital. The snow stopped just after we got there and the sun came out and it warmed up. Scary frickin drive on the way up there compared to the drive home.(of course I was driving on the way home)


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Apple Watch Series 3 to track my rides, elevation gain and to make and receive calls and texts without having to bring my phone. I was going to get a new Garmin Edge 1030 but this was more appealing and cheaper


I'm on year 3 with my series 1. I'm generally very happy with it other than a short period of time where the Strava app was crashy. Being able to text without pulling my phone out was super handy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Apple Watch Series 3 to track my rides, elevation gain and to make and receive calls and texts without having to bring my phone. I was going to get a new Garmin Edge 1030 but this was more appealing and cheaper


Nice! I'd love one of those, but I blew the biking budget out of the water this Christmas, so it will have to wait!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Cockpit items...*


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Santa wasn't very good to me, so I picked up where the fat man was lacking.

Wolf Tooth 49t GC with Wolf Cage. My big ass needed more of a mechanical advantage, and it was a lot cheaper than SRAM Eagle. I don't think I'm going to miss the one tooth on either end.
IMG_3259 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

New fender, I got sick of eating sand. 
IMG_4779 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

New grips and some bling from Kustom Caps
IMG_7667 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_8966 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## RockyAltitude (Dec 22, 2016)

Every single part for this build..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Congrats. it came out nice.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

New bike rack.









Oh, it was attached to this.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The doctor is in!
Got a new tool cabinet that most of my bike-specific stuff will fit in.
I feel kind of dumb about getting a repair stand and tool cabinet to organize everything *after* building the bike, but my back is doing good and the OT getting cut back after this week, so...well, maybe I'll tear something up so I can fix it soon


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

finally picked it up today, two weeks till my first Fatbike race!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> finally picked it up today, two weeks till my first Fatbike race!


Nice looking bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> finally picked it up today, two weeks till my first Fatbike race!


Congrats. My sister and her husband both have that same model in yellow. They love them and are on their second season with them. They also have top end REEB 29'ers and the fat bikes get used more.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got upgrade parts for my old Park truing stand to make it easier to build and true 29'er and fat bike wheels.









Also got a couple of handlebar feed bags from different companies to see which features I like best.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

cheapest 2 lbs weight savings I've ever gotten(went tubeless)


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Some Hope e4 brakes.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

lovemonkey said:


> Some Hope e4 brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get them in purple? I'm thinking about upgrading with my Active Junky rebate.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

askibum02 said:


> Where did you get them in purple? I'm thinking about upgrading with my Active Junky rebate.


I got them from Merlincycles.com their prices were good, but I think they ship by strapping the box to a sea turtle and it just shows up whenever the turtle makes it across the Atlantic. They get it out of the warehouse fast though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

lovemonkey said:


> I got them from Merlincycles.com their prices were good, but I think they ship by strapping the box to a sea turtle and it just shows up whenever the turtle makes it across the Atlantic. They get it out of the warehouse fast though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


. That's quite the picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

lovemonkey said:


> I got them from Merlincycles.com their prices were good, but I think they ship by strapping the box to a sea turtle and it just shows up whenever the turtle makes it across the Atlantic. They get it out of the warehouse fast though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I've purchased the Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes in purple, orange, and red from Bike24 in Germany. $134.37 per brake with $19.95 shipping to the U.S.

https://www.bike24.com/p275624.html

Make sure to change your currency and destination to the U.S. to show the correct price in dollars.

Shipping was actually pretty fast considering it was coming from Germany. I've made more than 7 purchases from them with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

kevinboyer said:


> I've purchased the Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes in purple, orange, and red from Bike24 in Germany. $134.37 per brake with $19.95 shipping to the U.S.
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p275624.html
> 
> ...


The shipping really isn't that bad (it's free), I'm just spoiled. That price is better, though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I built these up for my wife's Tallboy 27.5+

Hope Pro 4 Boost
Stans Arch Mk3 29
DT Comp(black)
DT Aluminum Nipples(Turquoise)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*KS Lev for my Anthem*

absolutely first dropper seat


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just had a friend help me (who am I kidding? - he did all the work) convert my 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9.8 to a 1x11 by installing a 47 tooth on the rear, and a 23 on the front from OneUp Components. No more front derailleur. Oh and I did buy a new chain as well (not in the picture).

The result is that on the back I have 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-37-42-47 and 32 on the front. Info here, if you're curious:

https://can.oneupcomponents.com/products/47t-sprocket-18t-xt-xtr-shimano-1x11

I kinda wonder if I should have gone 30 on the front, but we'll see.

Was a lot cheaper than a whole new drivetrain. I was able to keep my original cranks, BB, cassette, rear derailleur, shifter and hub!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*XLC pump*

small and light , nice color


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheap air compressor for tubeless inflation.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

*2018 Honzo AL/DL*

My new 2018 Kona Honzo AL/DL


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kamaaina1 said:


> My new 2018 Kona Honzo AL/DL
> 
> View attachment 1177173


Nice looking frame!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

SRAM X1 1400 crankset with 34T OneUp narrow/wide ring to replace my S1000's. Shaved a good 2/3lb off the Superfly100 with this upgrade.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> absolutely first dropper seat


You meant dropper post, no?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

ghood said:


> Cheap air compressor for tubeless inflation.


You'll have to report back and provide some feedback on that.

At 0.47 SCFM airflow, I'm not thinking this is gonna be seating any tubeless tires. Perhaps as an inflator only.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

ghood said:


> Cheap air compressor for tubeless inflation.


That's not a compressor it's an inflater. A compressor has a holding tank for air. I hope that works for you as it doesn't for most.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

It’s got a tank, though tiny. The gauge measures its pressure. It’ll hold 130 psi. I can seat a tubeless bead about half the time with my hand pump and a lot of pushing so I don’t need much of an air blast for it to work. We’ll see.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

619er said:


> Rack holder....
> 
> Better than being on the floor for sure...
> 
> ...


Where did you get that at ?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NorthSideOf50 said:


> Where did you get that at ?


All it is, is a bike rack mounted to a trailer / rack receiver. Clever idea but not rocket science. You can get the receiver at most do it yourself warehouses / auto stores / Wal Marts / Home Depot's / Lowe's / Advance Auto Parts and alike.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> All it is, is a bike rack mounted to a trailer / rack receiver. Clever idea but not rocket science. You can get the receiver at most do it yourself warehouses / auto stores / Wal Marts / Home Depot's / Lowe's / Advance Auto Parts and alike.


And a little bit of welding- you can't just mount the hitch and jam it into the wall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Specialized Flux Expert for my morning commute


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

619er said:


> And a little bit of welding- you can't just mount the hitch and jam it into the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What needs welding?


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

I had the back plate custom welded on so it would hit the stud in a more spread fashion. The retail products I saw - I would have to drill the holes left and right of the hitch tube - missing the stud. 

The retail ones had sloppy welds and wouldn’t allow me to place holes where I wanted - But to each his own..... 

If you’re happy with that go for it. Post a pic !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

View attachment Doc6.pdf


It was time to move on from the XCT fork, like thousands of others have done, nothing new. Will try it out next week after LBS puts it on. Got the Raidon for $200 with the upgrade program. While I'm sure I'll like 120mm for the light/moderate trails I do, it is a bit of false advertising to claim it's 80-100-120 mm when you can't adjust that externally. There are a lot of other air forks that are adjustable internally and don't say 80-120/140mm adjustable in the description. Oh well, I'll just keep it 120mm and maybe lock it out up hills and on pavement.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

From a recent over the bar excursion. And tomorrow is new bike day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

it was long past the time for a new pair of 3/4 padded shorts to wear under my endura humvee 3/4's:


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Will be quite the departure from my XC bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*KS Lev maiden voyage*

First impression positive


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Pardon !*



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You meant dropper post, no?


was about my first dropper post purchased !


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Bought a late Christmas present for myself. A full Shimano XT 11-speed drivetrain upgrade to replace the current worn out 1 x 10-speed drivetrain.









Also, a new saddle, again. I think this is the sixth or seventh saddle I have tried, just how picky one's butt can be... :skep:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

619er said:


> And a little bit of welding- you can't just mount the hitch and jam it into the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, true, I assumed some common sense was involved. BTW it's a great idea with just a few tweaks needed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> absolutely first dropper seat





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You meant dropper post, no?





Maurizio said:


> *Pardon !* was about my first dropper post purchased !


All I was saying is that it's a dropper post not a dropper seat. Congrats. once again.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Pardon Professor Dirtjunkie*



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> All I was saying is that it's a dropper post not a dropper seat. Congrats. once again.


I' m a schoolboy.......:smallviolin:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> All I was saying is that it's a dropper post not a dropper seat. Congrats. once again.


It's not a "not a dropper seat", it's a "not a dropper saddle".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> I' m a schoolboy.......:smallviolin:


Lol, professor. Far from that.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Doogee S60 - rugged phone waterproof ip68*


Doogee S60 - my new GPS navigation device
waterproof ip68

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Serfas carbon Vendetta cages to replace my Lezyne flow SL cages. Kept losing bottles and two cages weigh less than one of the Lezyne cages


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

In the mailbox when I got back from a quick ride yesterday: Wolftooth now has an adapter for mounting their ReMote to Magura brakes.








The Magura clamps lack the vertical adjustment built into the SRAM Matchmaker setup, but the ReMote has some horizontal adjustment built in, and falls right under my thumb when moved inboard








Wolftooth's adapter integrates perfectly, and is smoother and better looking than Magura's own "Shiftmix" one.








As with Matchmaker, these adapters do a nice job of cleaning up the bars.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Before swapping to homebrew I used to buy Vittoria sealant, Geax at the time.
Good product.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*SRAM GX crankset*

SRAM GX crankset, thanks to the guys at World Wide Cyclery for fast shipping, good prices, and customer service


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*light*

Soonfire


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> Soonfire


let us know how this works out, maurizio.

there's a lot of very attractively priced cree clones out there.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new SLX hydros for my Beargrease. $72.00 after my $100.00 gift card and 10% discount at REI


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

XT M8000 Brakes and IceTech rotors to replace my horribly unreliable Elixir7's. Much excite. The quietness and increased stopping power is veryyy appreciated.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

$60 well spent. This is a great product!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

2018 YT Jeffsy. Dog was not included in box.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pic! Love the dog (and the bike's okay, too)!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> View attachment 1179531
> 
> 
> 2018 YT Jeffsy. Dog was not included in box.


 is he waiting for a ride?


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> is he waiting for a ride?


Riding is her favorite thing in the world. Unfortunately we're covered in a whole lot of snow and it's been freezing rain all day today. Can't wait to get both bike and dog on the trails!


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

*NBD! Fatty*

Was NBD last saturday!

Pics of bike and maiden trip!



























Winter cannot get better than this!


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Trek Fuel EX 8 couldn't pass up the deal I got from the previous owner, only ever used for commuting the guy never got into trail riding like he wanted WIN!!!









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

New stem faceplate for a bit of match matchy on the SB4.5


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

speaking of thomson stems...

the new hawk hill is spec'ed throughout its size range with a 60mm stem, which i found to be too short for my taste.

the shop swapped it for an 80mm, which stretches me out just a nip beyond my liking.

hopefully the 70mm thomson will fit the bill, so to speak.

massive kudos to planetcyclery.com for shipping this thing very quickly!


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Can't wait to build this up.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Ortlieb Hip Pack Two and Camelback Quick Stow Flasks.









Great combo after todays first ride.

OZ.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Thingy for getting the mostest of my fork, replacement parts for the "engineered failure" bullcrap on my ReMote that broke getting bumped by my hip, plus the baby got new shoes








Really looking forward to trying the Luftkappe. The combination of midrange support and small bump sensitivity it's supposed to provide is all I really feel like my Pike is missing(right now it's one or the other).








I don't know how magical she is, yet, but those tall knobs make Mary look like Godzilla compared to my XR4. Look out leaves, here I come!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

A new stationary bike (Keiser M3i) for those really rainy days. My wife wanted it.  It would be nice if I could get the bluetooth to work!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunrace 11-40 9 speed cassette (It came with a genero road link thing so I put that on too!) To get the old cassette off I summoned my inner millwright and used a pair of vice grips in conjunction with an old chain because I don't have a Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaainwhip! 

Gonna go pick up a new chain tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll have two please........


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Mrs Monkey with her brand new ('16 leftover) Jett 29.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Needed a new skid lid after smackin my noggin pretty good a couple weeks ago.


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*My new bike*

Here my new bike just over 8kg stock.
Scott Scale 700 RC


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Needed a new skid lid after smackin my noggin pretty good a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1180766


Is it as low profile as it looks?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New 203mm rotors F/R with accompanying brackets, new fender, new bottle cage, 54T ratchet for my DT350 and of course a Sloth t-shirt.
New Crap by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ New evening wear I see....


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Only the finest.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Is it as low profile as it looks?


Probably a bad angle. Like many "enduro" helmets it has nice coverage of the temples and back of the head. Also MIPS equipped.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Probably a bad angle. Like many "enduro" helmets it has nice coverage of the temples and back of the head. Also MIPS equipped.


Cool, Thanks!


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

Raided the clearance rack at my LBS.

Sombrio Smuggler bib liners
Sombrio Highline shorts - black & fire red
Sombrio Ridgeline jersey

Also picked up a pair of Shimano ME-5 shoes from REI.

Retail price for everything is $565, only paid $215.

Not a bad way to stock up for my first full mtb season.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

nvphatty said:


> I'll have two please........


and no i won't share JCD, unless you really, really need one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> and no i won't share JCD, unless you really, really need one.


I hope you are not that stingy with hookers and blow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Needed a new skid lid after smackin my noggin pretty good a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1180766





Stalkerfiveo said:


> Probably a bad angle. Like many "enduro" helmets it has nice coverage of the temples and back of the head. Also MIPS equipped.


That is a sweet looking helmet design and surprisingly affordable. You had me curious on this new fangled MIPS thingy-dingy. So I Googled it and felt the need to pass this new technology info. on to others that were just as clueless as I was:


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

New wheel day


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is a sweet looking helmet design and surprisingly affordable. You had me curious on this new fangled MIPS thingy-dingy. So I Googled it and felt the need to pass this new technology info. on to others that were just as clueless as I was:


I love it so far. Great fit, great venting and the LBS gave me a great price.

Better angle and shows the coverage:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I love it so far. Great fit, great venting and the LBS gave me a great price.
> 
> Better angle and shows the coverage:


Oh I like that. I can only find XS/S - I'll call the shop to see if they have them. I wear small not sure if that XS is going to work.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Oh I like that. I can only find XS/S - I'll call the shop to see if they have them. I wear small not sure if that XS is going to work.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


For reference, I wear a fitted hat size 7. This M/L is a perfect fit and still has spare space for a balaclava for winter riding.

This place seems to have all colors in all sizes:

https://bikecloset.com/product/tory...xnw0XjKMDlUcYPsuALQO4yDFumRZsCBhoCulUQAvD_BwE


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Oh I like that. I can only find XS/S - I'll call the shop to see if they have them. I wear small not sure if that XS is going to work.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


Yeah, thanks Stalkerfiveo, on my short list for my next helmet.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

Atmos312 said:


> Raided the clearance rack at my LBS.
> 
> Sombrio Smuggler bib liners
> Sombrio Highline shorts - black & fire red
> ...


How will you possibly go fast this season wearing last season's kit?! 

(That looks like a bloody great buy to get you set!)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GarthMci said:


> How will you possibly go fast this season wearing last season's kit?!
> 
> (That looks like a bloody great buy to get you set!)


The nerve.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been using an A2 for a couple months now. I really like the way it fits.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Santa Cruz 5010 Carbon C frame and Whisky Parts Co. No. 7 Carbon seatpost to go along with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> I hope you are not that stingy with hookers and blow.


only midget hookers, the rest your welcome too.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Swagman bike rack wall mount. Great idea! Keeps the rack out of the way when folded up, a place to store the bikes, and doubles as a work stand.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

drizzoh said:


> Santa Cruz 5010 Carbon C frame and Whisky Parts Co. No. 7 Carbon seatpost to go along with it.
> 
> View attachment 1180902
> 
> ...


Nice!
Don't get pulled over with that seatpost on your breath.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

when i dislocated my shoulder, the Emergency Room People were forced to cut my jersey off of me.

CBO was selling these for $29.00 or something:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Been wanting the newer helmet design with better rear skull coverage as my older Giro is probably 8 years old and more to the style of road bikes/aero. Also wanted higher viz colors or contrast. 

Was pleasantly surprised the red on it is a perfect match to the satin red (matte red) on my Pine Mtn. My helmet is the mostly white with red trim and no black version of this;


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*Another new bike and secondhand forks*

Here is another new bike. Scott scale 700 RC PRO along with some used FOX SC forks to go on it.

I also have the following parts ready to fit:

THOMSON carbon flat bar with orange ESI chunky grips
THOMSON X4 80mm stem + THOMSON stem cap
THOMSON inline seat post
THOMSON seat clamp
SHIMANO XTR M9000 race brakes
SHIMANO XTR ispec II shifter
DT SWISS carbon wheelset


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

bxcc said:


> new wheel day
> 
> View attachment 1180875
> View attachment 1180876
> View attachment 1180877


nice!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty neat, has all the bits for my bike and a bottleopener too.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Bought these for my 2017 Fuel EX 9.8. Looking forward to trying them out...


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


>


Trek Closeout? $15? How do you like it?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

TheHolc said:


> Trek Closeout? $15? How do you like it?


No unfortunately I paid full price for 2 of these Serfas carbon cages. They hold bottles a lot better than the Lezyne Flow SL cages I had on my bike before


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

impulse purchase:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Schwalbe stud kit because my rear Wazia lost a stud (And I don't have the gumption to go find it lol.) They're the same size but not triple pointed and the only other alternative was Terrene's stud kit...which consists of 160 studs! Great if you're studding a new tire, but not so great if you're replacing a minute amount (They need to offer a 20 or 50 pack even lol)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

shekky said:


> impulse purchase:


Make sure you t̶o̶k̶e̶ torque it down properly !!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Santa Cruz Reserve 30 29er and some 29x2.3 Morsa skins.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

18.11lbs on Park scale w/pedals, cages, Burly Front tire, and Power meter. Unbelievable ride quality. Thanks Focus!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Santa Cruz Reserve 30 29er and some 29x2.3 Morsa skins.
> 
> View attachment 1181747


Sweet smash!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

$110 on eBay to get an old bike back on the road. 3x stuff is cheap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Sweet smash!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually a "Pistola" Trail Pistol (140F/130R), but a super fun bike regardless. Between rims and tires I just dropped a full pound of rotating weight off of it and put some better rolling tires (from DHFs to Morsas) on as well. It's always been fun going down. Hoping to make it go up a little better now.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> It's actually a "Pistola" Trail Pistol (140F/130R), but a super fun bike regardless. Between rims and tires I just dropped a full pound of rotating weight off of it and put some better rolling tires (from DHFs to Morsas) on as well. It's always been fun going down. Hoping to make it go up a little better now.


Well either way is a sweet gg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Well either way is a sweet gg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Been a fun one so far!


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I know what you're doing....


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Did the hacksaw part scare you into buying the Park tool?


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I know what you're doing....


Is he making a blow dart gun? If not, I'm so lost...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The original intent was to cut a piece of 3/4" PVC to slip over the thru axle and use as a DIY like the Park Dummy Hub pictured above. 

I have used a PVC like that for years to perform rear derailleur maintenance and adjustments with the rear wheel removed.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

TheHolc said:


> Is he making a blow dart gun? If not, I'm so lost...


See thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/tools-you-wish-you-had-bought-prior-getting-them-1067709.html (post 84 through 88).


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> Did the hacksaw part scare you into buying the Park tool?


http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/too...-prior-getting-them-1067709.html#post13531981

PS Just trying to be funny. I'm comfortable with pretty much any tool and have a hacked off piece of PVC already that I use for this.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

New Stumpjumper Expert


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Dude, that seat!:eekster:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*DUDE, this is a SEAT...*


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New (to me) '17 Fox 36 Factory. Just goofing off in my hood after I put it on, it feels better. I'm going to try to get out tomorrow for a true test, if the two contractors coming get done early enough.
IMG_6836 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Give some feedback on the comparison of your older RockShox when you get it dialed in.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dude, that seat!:eekster:


I just can't ride on those ass anvils that pass for saddles. I've tried. I swear. I just have to be comfortable on a bike or it's no fun and I'll sacrifice some weight to do it.

That's my Tour Divide saddle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ailuropoda said:


> I just can't ride on those ass anvils that pass for saddles. I've tried. I swear. I just have to be comfortable on a bike or it's no fun and I'll sacrifice some weight to do it.
> 
> That's my Tour Divide saddle.


To each ass his own.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I wanted to replace the 1x11 on our 2017 Slash 9.8 with an GX Eagle 1x12 if I could. I found a pretty good deal online (with an email discount coupon). Picked it up from Blaine, today (I live in Vancouver, but have a mailbox just across the border). and the border guard let me go without paying duty - that was cool of him.

Took it to a friend who installed it, and was riding it shortly after noon. Going to try it on the North Shore tomorrow. But the hour and a half I spent on it today was very enjoyable. My buddy set it up perfectly, it seems. The short climbs I had, I tried the 50 here and there - very nice! Shifting was crisp, the shifter itself was fine. Ended up being able to use the stock cranks and front ring, so that was cool. Very glad I made the change!


----------



## JD Dakar (Dec 29, 2015)

New cockpit: riser bars RF Next, pedals RF Chester, grips Ergon GA3, saddle ISM PM2.0 and CF shock valve cap. Also received 6" of fresh snow making it unridable this morning.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Saddle and rear Lamp -*

Selle X1 black WaterShed leather with copper rivs. 
My backside has never been too fussy but the color-coded Marin seat just looks too Out-of-the Box. I like to personalize things here and there and nothing I've read of Selle concerns me about making this swap.

Rear lamp- Got a few laying around but the idea of this mount application (el-cheapo price) is a nice alternative to the seatpost or whatever bags I have at the time for the clip mount.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*saddle and handlebar*

WTB and XLC


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*K-edge bar mount*

K-Edge 35mm GoPro style mount. Rather than trimming my cables, I found this mount to get my bar light out in front. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018MWXEJG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Camelbak Podium bottles and Serfas Vendetta carbon cages for my Slate


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

Latest purchase, Colnago World Cup Cyclocross with custom Velocity Atlas wheelset. This thing is a blast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Congratulations on a fine acquisition!


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Congratulations on a fine acquisition!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I recently bought one of these...I'm channeling my inner "scrapbooking grandmother". 








And yes it's bike related as I used it to make some black wheel decals















The black is also reflective. Safety first!!















The only difference in the pictures is flash or no flash.
The tire, wheel, and cassette are all new too so that counts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BXCc said:


> And yes it's bike related as I used it to make some black wheel decals


How do you do this and how well does this work?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> How do you do this and how well does this work?


So far it works pretty slick. I think I've made more stickers for my daughters than anything else.

It's a Cricut Explore Air 2 craft cutter. There is a bit of a learning curve but it's pretty straight forward and simple to figure out. Cricut has a plug-in that you can download for making the cuts and it's similar to PhotoShop. You can try it out without buying the cutter so that's a plus. Once you take your image or text, you lay some vinyl on the included mat and let the cutter do it's thing. If you're somewhat computer literate, you can figure out the basics in less than an hour. The more you play with it, the more you can do. Finding the right arc for the rims was trial and error but I used some of the cheaper plain color vinyl until I got it right.

Here is the program page
https://design.cricut.com/

Here is where I've been getting the vinyl. 
https://expressionsvinyl.com/permanent-adhesive-vinyl/


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Stans wheels with Hope hubs.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Massi handlebar*

light , nice and comfortable


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Fox 34 CTD air spring retrofit:









Arundel Other Sideloader matte carbon bottle cage:









Matching fork and wheel graphics from Slik to replace the lime ones:


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

*Old to...Less Old*

My old Heckler 3X9








Now with 1X9


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Let the build begin...


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

the one ring said:


> View attachment 1183725


Someone got a new nimble!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

k2rider1964 said:


> Let the build begin...


I would leave the packing foam on. You'll be making a statement.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^mystery frame.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> ^^mystery frame.


 2018 Intense Tracer, all the parts should be trickling in over the next 10-14 days. This will be replacing my Pivot Mach 6 I broke last year at Downieville. Need a 6" bike for trips to D-Ville and Whistler this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

The rolling artwork has arrived. 
I9 enduro 305's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

phase one of a project which includes a new dropper post and a new wheelset:


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

*GX Eagle Derailleur, MRP Bash Guard, Renthal Fat Bar 40mm risers*

Twisted derailleur from stick on 5th ride...verified hangar aligned. New derailleur just installed and all is better.







MRP Bash Guard







Renthal FatBar w/40mm rise


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

try new handlebar XLC on my Anthem but I don 't like stem


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you don't mind, your Release looks like a large...how tall are you ?? I am considering a custom carbon release. Thnx!


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*Upgrades*







New Chromag 35/35 Stem and TRP T-4 Brakes


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just pull the trigger on a 1UP bike rack!! Pics when it arrives, but I'm stoked.. my Sportsman rack is heavy, its leaving marks on my frame that are pain to clean, and its just old, and beat up. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Just pull the trigger on a 1UP bike rack!! Pics when it arrives, but I'm stoked.. my Sportsman rack is heavy, its leaving marks on my frame that are pain to clean, and its just old, and beat up.
> 
> Can't wait!!


Sweet. Have had mine for about 9 months now. Love it! soooo easy to use. Stays on the car the whole time...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet. Have had mine for about 9 months now. Love it! soooo easy to use. Stays on the car the whole time...


Yeah, I've been wanting one for a long time. They said mid next week it should be here.

That's my plan too, keep it on 90%of the time. I also bought the lock for it.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Found some lightly used 5.10 Freeriders on Facebook and picked up a set of these. Gonna try flats and see how many stitches I can get.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

so i got one of these to help recover my range of motion from last september's dislocated shoulder. little did i know they're also quite useful for cycling related exercises as well:

https://www.bicycling.com/training/health-injuries/foam-rolling-moves-for-every-cycling-muscle

anything i purchase which is related to increase my ability to ride more comfortably while i recover from this ugly little injury is bike related, in my mind:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Found some lightly used 5.10 Freeriders on Facebook and picked up a set of these. Gonna try flats and see how many stitches I can get.
> 
> View attachment 1185450
> 
> ...


Just think of badges of honor - or something like that....


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

one pair of gloves to match all three of my bikes


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Bar, stem, grips, and saddle. Oh my.. 

(I'm a Chromag fan boy, don't tell anyone. )



Uwibami said:


> View attachment 1185031
> New Chromag 35/35 Stem and TRP T-4 Brakes


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

MarkMass said:


> Bar, stem, grips, and saddle. Oh my..
> 
> (I'm a Chromag fan boy, don't tell anyone. )


I too have the grip/saddle/handlebar Chromag combo. Not the stem yet though. They just make awesome stuff.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Waited 2 1/2 weeks for the first one, received it without the magnet so I had to send it back. Got this one in a few days. I'm very happy with it!
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

askibum02 said:


> Waited 2 1/2 weeks for the first one, received it without the magnet so I had to send it back. Got this one in a few days. I'm very happy with it!
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Oooh! Fancy and sexy! Me likey, how much?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

TheHolc said:


> Oooh! Fancy and sexy! Me likey, how much?


$30
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/tools/products/pack-pliers


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> $30
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/tools/products/pack-pliers


Bummer red is sold out. You might have started a revolution here


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

First time I've had an entirely new bike since '95


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Some new XT M8020 4 piston calipers for the 5010v2 replacing the XTR Trail M9020 calipers.















Nice pliers! My LBS had some the other day so I picked up two. A red one for me and a black/green one for the wife.



askibum02 said:


> Waited 2 1/2 weeks for the first one, received it without the magnet so I had to send it back. Got this one in a few days. I'm very happy with it!
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The Eagle has landed! This thing is awesome!

Heading out later for a much needed ride!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice rack! :thumbsup:

Congrats, did you get permission from the wifey?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice rack! :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats, did you get permission from the wifey?


Well... Thank you!! stop staring at it though 

Nah, no wifey to ask permission, I just blow money as I go. :madman:

My old rack was in its final days anyways, sold it for $60.00 which paid for the lock/shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Congrats! Sometimes, new is nice! Especially when you get a deal! I'm assuming you got a deal! 



mestapho said:


> First time I've had an entirely new bike since '95


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

New M8020 calipers. Attached to XTR Trail M9020 levers.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Saris Superclamp EX-2, amazing rack!


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Came today. 7idp M2 helmet....boy this thing fits great and is comfy.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

new handlebar carbon Massi on my Emd9


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Toogy said:


> Saris Superclamp EX-2, amazing rack!
> 
> View attachment 1186485


Nice rack!

That's twice in a day I've complimented on such an amazing rack.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> $30
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/tools/products/pack-pliers


Yeah, that's really cool and all, and I want one for my pack for sure! But for now, I had to go see if my idea would work, and it did! 

$2 pair of coaxial cable crimpers from an estate sale + bench and angle grinder = chain link pliers!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Yeah, that's really cool and all, and I want one for my pack for sure! But for now, I had to go see if my idea would work, and it did!
> 
> $2 pair of coaxial cable crimpers from an estate sale + bench and angle grinder = chain link pliers!
> 
> View attachment 1186530


https://www.amazon.com/Moosetreks-Levers-Premium-Engineering-Plastic/dp/B074QM8NK2

cheaper than the Wolftooth, although not as cool or small. I haven't had a chance to try them out yet but they seem quality


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Yeah, that's really cool and all, and I want one for my pack for sure! But for now, I had to go see if my idea would work, and it did!
> 
> $2 pair of coaxial cable crimpers from an estate sale + bench and angle grinder = chain link pliers!
> 
> View attachment 1186530


Deal of the day! :thumbsup: I pulled the trigger on the wolftooth because I have a Sedona trip coming up in a couple of weeks.. Can't wait!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

mestapho said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Moosetreks-Levers-Premium-Engineering-Plastic/dp/B074QM8NK2
> 
> cheaper than the Wolftooth, although not as cool or small. I haven't had a chance to try them out yet but they seem quality


Ooh, another cool one! I don't know, those Moosetreks def aren't as cool as the Woolftooth ones, but their tire lever features look a lot better.



jcd46 said:


> Deal of the day! :thumbsup: I pulled the trigger on the wolftooth because I have a Sedona trip coming up in a couple of weeks.. Can't wait!!


Cool! It's always fun buying stuff for a trip, and then you have it for good! You might need a cool Park CT-6.3 to go along with those!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Cool! It's always fun buying stuff for a trip, and then you have it for good! You might need a cool Park CT-6.3 to go along with those!


Thanks, don't have the PT but have on with my multi-tool.


----------



## JD Dakar (Dec 29, 2015)

My daughter's new ride arrived today.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

Pretty stoked about this i9 wheelset I picked up on Pinkbike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some goodies from Jensons..

Podium Chill..lost one during a ride recently.

Lezyne Mini Pump to attach to my Heckler.

Bacon for just in case.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

For $179 and I'll sell the chainrings to get a single.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Picked up a new to me DJ bike from off of Pinkbike.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rockshox reverb stealth with 1 x remote 30.9









hope pro 4 front and rear disc hubs hand-laced to WTB frequency i29 TCS 32 hole rims with DT swiss competition 2.0/1.8 274mm black spokes.

























shimano SM-RT86 180mm 6 bolt rotors

shimano E01S BR-M375 pads.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! ^


getting the pig ready for downieville and perhaps more...

i'll run the stock recon through a few maintenance cycles before i think about upgrading it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Those i29s will support a 2.8" tire if you have clearance. I have those same blue hubs laced to i29 Flows with 2.8s on the 26'er. Those tires look pretty beefy as is, tho.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> ^^Those i29s will support a 2.8" tire if you have clearance. I have those same blue hubs laced to i29 Flows with 2.8s on the 26'er. Those tires look pretty beefy as is, tho.


i haven't been able to find any info on max rear tire clearance on these hawk hill frames.

however, marin builds a 27+ version of this bike called the b-17.

i'm gonna guess my max rear clearance is a 2.5.


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*Added Gopro and Garmin*

My new GoPro and Garmin added


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Road content incoming. Still a bike though, and 10% of the purchase went to the local MTB club:









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD Dakar (Dec 29, 2015)

lovemonkey said:


> Road content incoming. Still a bike though, and 10% of the purchase went to the local MTB club:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a entire garage dedicated to montain bikes. Its a nice looking road bike, but it looks out of place in that picture.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

JD Dakar said:


> Looks like you have a entire garage dedicated to montain bikes. Its a nice looking road bike, but it looks out of place in that picture.


I have to ride *something* when the trails are wet.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Stan's Arch Mk3s to I9 Torch hub with Sapim spokes. Built up by Colorado Cyclist. Can't say enough about their service and speed up to this point.

I have already stealth-ed the wheels. Waiting for my new cassette, chain, Maxxis Aggressor, and RT-99 rotors to finish it up and hopefully hit the trails tomorrow.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Giving the 456 a little face lift and maintenance. Rebuilt the Revelation and spaced it down to 130 (racing some xc this year), currently stripping the paint for a new powder coat finish (didn't like the red), and got some Blunt 35's laced up to BHS hubs! Just need some fresh rubber and new cables and she'll be ready to go.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Showed up one day early. With sunset at 7pm today, will be able to try this out after work.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Raceface Aeffect dropper and remote, it'll be here next week







two of these will be here on Thursday


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Enduro season is upon us, new knee pads arrived today.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Advertising photos....


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Got these today for me and my GF!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Those RaceFace Chester's are a great value and light! They're on my wife's bike and she likes them.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Those RaceFace Chester's are a great value and light! They're on my wife's bike and she likes them.


Agreed. My son and I have them our bikes. They are perhaps a touch small for my 13 2E feet, but overall I'm happy with them.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, I've got a pair of Chesters on both the Slash and Fuel EX and really like them so far! Bought some replacement pins from Ebay since since no one in Vancouver seemed to stock them.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not the bike, bought everything to build (now done) a 29+ wheel set for my fat bike. BHS front, Salsa rear, mulefut 50s and some fancy orange reflective tape for the rim strips.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> Not the bike, bought everything to build (now done) a 29+ wheel set for my fat bike. BHS front, Salsa rear, mulefut 50s and some fancy orange reflective tape for the rim strips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 forget the most important thing with a new wheelset, buy air for the tyres


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lmao, I knew I was forgetting something. Hopefully its available on Amazon Prime

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Giving the Bell 4Forty a try. 
Love the copper.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Toogy said:


> Got these today for me and my GF!


I've got a pair of Chesters on my fatbike, great pedals for the money


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got mine today!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Toogy said:


> Got these today for me and my GF!


Gee, I wonder what caused all those little holes in the tops of the boxes. 

I've got a red pair and a blue pair.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Gee, I wonder what caused all those little holes in the tops of the boxes.


The same thing that put little (& not so little) holes in your shins.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Just got these in! Will be a nice match for my XT levers and calipers I upgraded to a few weeks ago.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

askibum02 said:


> Agreed. My son and I have them our bikes. They are perhaps a touch small for my 13 2E feet, but overall I'm happy with them.


I wear a size 12 and bought the Kona Wah Wah 2 for this very reason. The platform is HUGE. Great for us Sasquatch riders.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Bought 2 of these for the Slash and Fuel EX from OneUp Components. The chain guide part probably wasn't necessary, but the bash guard definitely is!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I wear a size 12 and bought the Kona Wah Wah 2 for this very reason. The platform is HUGE. Great for us Sasquatch riders.


I saw those after I bought the Chesters. I don't know that my wife would let me buy ANOTHER set of pedals though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolute black chainring:


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

Toogy said:


> Just got these in! Will be a nice match for my XT levers and calipers I upgraded to a few weeks ago.


Nice! I'm thinking about picking some of those up, i have the RT56s right now. :madman:

My most recent toy is this Trek Lush SL for my wife.









We got it used, but it's 100% stock so we still need to dial a few things in. The uncut steerer looks ridiculous


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Picked this up today. Got in early so scrambling to get all the parts ready to go. Should have it built next week.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Kinda excited to go pick up this sexy beast this weekend...


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Some rubber for the Alps in August.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Picked this up today. Got in early so scrambling to get all the parts ready to go. Should have it built next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty



weeksy950 said:


> Some rubber for the Alps in August.


It won't be worn out by then?


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

My first bike replacing an older Rockhopper that didn't fit me well. Now I plan to get out an ride. Its a 2018 Pitch Expert. I attached a pic of the old one as well


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

NigelMTB said:


> My first bike replacing an older Rockhopper that didn't fit me well. Now I plan to get out an ride. Its a 2018 Pitch Expert. I attached a pic of the old one as well


you may notice a slight difference in ride quality


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

My Pony Rustler came in a couple days ago!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

cmg71 said:


> you may notice a slight difference in ride quality


LOL, I hope so. now the helmet search begins


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NigelMTB said:


> LOL, I hope so. now the helmet search begins


Check out Kali peotectives, good affordable helmets.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not revealing it yet, but this is all Korn's fault!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

4 my little guy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I'm not revealing it yet, but this is all Korn's fault!


You bought a dedicated single speed???


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> You bought a dedicated single speed???


I did! I've been on CL for a while and nothing came up, so I did some searching and the Gravity seems ok to try it out.

Waiting on some wider bars/shorter stem. 660mm just won't do. 

Worse case, I can flip it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought you were looking for a steel frame? You coulda run that SS instead of buying a complete SS bike.

You just can't stop buying bikes, lol!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I thought you were looking for a steel frame? You coulda run that SS instead of buying a complete SS bike.
> 
> You just can't stop buying bikes, lol!


Lol! I still am, I decided to sell the Nashbar bike instead of dealing with swaping things, and the KM is not available until May.

After that, Im done! The SS is just to see how it goes, the simplicity is attractive, and it will be a tough workout around here.

I should have it ready on Sunday.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Lol! I still am, I decided to sell the Nashbar bike instead of dealing with swaping things, and the KM is not available until May.


Is it orange? Surely you've opened the box by now, quit holding out on us.



jcd46 said:


> After that, Im done!


Riiiiiiiight


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Is it orange? Surely you've opened the box by now, quit holding out on us.
> 
> Riiiiiiiight


Is not Orange. 3 would be overboard.


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5 x 2.5 front tire!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I should have it ready on Sunday.


Still holding out on us&#8230;









I know, I know, you want her to be all put together perfect before the big reveal.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Where did you find that animation of my wife?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Still holding out on us&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 1190928
> 
> ...


Lol!

Patience, grasshopper!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Where did you find that animation of my wife?


Your wife? That sure as hell looks just like my wife.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Still holding out on us&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 1190928
> 
> ...


Ok Mr. Impatient..here you go!

Not done yet, chain is tight, and can't get the front brake in the lever?? Rookie mechanic here!

Here is to trying SS.

Bike new Gravity G29 SS
Chromag 780 fubars
40mm stem
RF Chesters pedals
Cheap bottle cage
Saddle will be swapped for my Charge Spoon.
Seat collar for bling

I'm thinking this will be fun on the cheap! My first time building out of the box.

Onespeed...flame away lol

Sorry pix are kind of dark.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Woohoo! Yeah, we need some pix out in the sunlight. I'm sure those will be posted soon!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice looking bike. I just ordered my helmet to go with my new Pitch yesterday. I decided on the Giro Hex in Matte Titanium/Flame. The helmet decision was almost as hard as the bike decision. There are wayyyy to many options out there. I was torn between a Giro since my buddy that has been leading me on things to look for suggested Giro and the Specialized Tactic 3. The LBS wouldn't cut any slack on the helmet which was MSRP $75 and the Giro was at $80 but backcountry has it for $59 shipped. Below is the one I picked up after trying it on at REI over the weekend. Hoping to ride soon as im completely new to MTB'ing. Really hadn't rode in over 20years since getting my license.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I told you guys I loved nite riding.

Handlebar set up, going to give it a try...heavy though!

Working on helmet lighting with some great help from lights forum.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Dynamite Panther Ambush. That might be there silliest thing I type all week.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New helmet after a small incident involving a tree with my old one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

150mm 2018 Giant Contact SL dropper.

To go on my AM HT 29er








PS - awaiting shim arrival :tick-tock:

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

targnik said:


> 150mm 2018 Giant Contact SL dropper.
> 
> To go on my AM HT 29er
> View attachment 1191853
> ...


Great posts. I haven't been able to kill mine. Seems to me the cheap (sub-$200) posts "just work" and last the longest!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Great posts. I haven't been able to kill mine. Seems to me the cheap (sub-$200) posts "just work" and last the longest!


Loved the Reverb (which I did sell to help fund new purchase) dropper, but having to shell out the price of a new Giant dropper every 16-18 months to rebuild the bloody thing, was getting old.

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

targnik said:


> Loved the Reverb (which I did sell to help fund new purchase) dropper, but having to shell out the price of a new Giant dropper every 16-18 months to rebuild the bloody thing, was getting old.
> 
> 'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


I think you will be happy. It has that nice distinctive "thunk" when it tops out (like the Reverb) without the cold weather issues, line bleeding and rebuilds of the Reverb.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I think you will be happy. It has that nice distinctive "thunk" when it tops out (like the Reverb) without the cold weather issues, line bleeding and rebuilds of the Reverb.


Won't be too much of a surprise as I've got a 2017 Giant Reign 2 w/ the 150mm version. Hopefully the '18 has less play/rattle ;-)

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new tall light for the fatbike


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*new upgrades for the Hightower*

new Charger2 and MRP Ramp Control


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Picked up a new Pitch comp for my girlfriend yesterday.,


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Maintenance time.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*deda stem*

and fsa cap


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

The host flipped it, but I got a new tool! Pops into the axle of hollow cranks:


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

New part day!

XT M8000 shifter
XT M8000 rear derailleur
Box Components 11-46 cassette (same as Sunrace which was out of stock everywhere)
SRAM PC X1 chain
Fox Transfer 150mm Dropper
Wolftooth Light Action Remote
Fox shock pump

Can't wait to install all this!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Atmos312 said:


> View attachment 1192600
> 
> 
> New part day!
> ...


show us the bike you're putting these shiny new parts on!


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally bought a good bike carrier for the 4Runner! Kuat NV 2.0 and the 2 bike add-on. (Stock photo)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Adventure biking soon ....*

Stock images;

Up coming adventure plan for me and some friends, my first bike pack trip and really, no experience in camping either.

Not real pricey but I think it a decent tent, bag and pad. These three total up a bit less than 8 #.

This and other gear all straps to the bike for a 3 day two night trip coming up soon. I have three dry bags most stuff fits in and a rear seat roll, three cages and two other fork mount cages. We just started doing some trail rides loaded up to see how it all feels and handles the terrain.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

kingofZroad said:


> I finally bought a good bike carrier for the 4Runner! Kuat NV 2.0 and the 2 bike add-on. (Stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year 4Runner is that going on? I have a 2000 and have been looking at newer racks. I found a Thule Apex 4 I am planning to pick up this weekend but its mainly for my bike and my ladies occasionally and possibly her sons if he wants to ride. That Kuat looks really good.


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

NigelMTB said:


> What year 4Runner is that going on? I have a 2000 and have been looking at newer racks. I found a Thule Apex 4 I am planning to pick up this weekend but its mainly for my bike and my ladies occasionally and possibly her sons if he wants to ride. That Kuat looks really good.


It's on a 2016 Trail Premium. I love being able to tilt the rack (with or without bike loaded) down and easily access the rear cargo area! Also comes with a really nice repair stand built in, which can also be used in the garage with the Tri Doc base.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Stock images;
> 
> Up coming adventure plan for me and some friends, my first bike pack trip and really, no experience in camping either.
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's another side of cycling I want to try as well. I might start with a short credit card tour type of ride. None of my riding buddies.. (well maybe 1) is willing to bikepack, and I don't think I want to do it on my own, even though I've backpacked before. Enjoy, and make sure we get a ride report! :thumbsup:


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks nice. I'm hoping I like this APEX. have an older Yakima 3 bike holder that I will need to sell since it tilted back to access the rear but the arms didn't fold so it took up more storage space in the garage. Thing is solid though and definitely built like a tank


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Stock images;
> 
> Up coming adventure plan for me and some friends, my first bike pack trip and really, no experience in camping either.
> 
> ...





jcd46 said:


> Congrats! That's another side of cycling I want to try as well. I might start with a short credit card tour type of ride. None of my riding buddies.. (well maybe 1) is willing to bikepack, and I don't think I want to do it on my own, even though I've backpacked before. Enjoy, and make sure we get a ride report! :thumbsup:


the combination of seeing your pics of the tent, and the warm weather is making me want to get out and travel! Was going to to the GAP/CO Canal trail last year, but my heart attack sort of got in the way...in the plans for next summer now


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> the combination of seeing your pics of the tent, and the warm weather is making me want to get out and travel! Was going to to the GAP/CO Canal trail last year, but my heart attack sort of got in the way...in the plans for next summer now


Hey, I thought it might be worth suggesting that we could possibly team up for the canal trip, if you don't have any other takers. I currently only have heavy camping gear, but I am zeroing in on some bike-packing weight stuff that is a bit more portable. Just throwing that out there.
If all works out, I will get in a few practice routes this year around NE Ohio: Pundersen (good), West Branch (ideal), Findley (good), Tuscazoar (top of the list), Mohican (that would be a long one)

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Stock images;
> 
> Up coming adventure plan for me and some friends, my first bike pack trip and really, no experience in camping either.
> 
> ...





Fleas said:


> Hey, I thought it might be worth suggesting that we could possibly team up for the canal trip, if you don't have any other takers. I currently only have heavy camping gear, but I am zeroing in on some bike-packing weight stuff that is a bit more portable. Just throwing that out there.
> If all works out, I will get in a few practice routes this year around NE Ohio: Pundersen (good), West Branch (ideal), Findley (good), Tuscazoar (top of the list), Mohican (that would be a long one)
> 
> -F


I would be totally into that! So far no one else I know is even remotely into the bike packing thing. I am still getting my health back, but might even be into doing some rides in those areas with you in the end of this summer. I am preparing to go on my honeymoon right now...to Ireland, so once I am back, I am gonna be hitting the bike hard. I have always been looking for places to ride in Ohio...live in C-bus so I am central to everything.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

kingofZroad said:


> I finally bought a good bike carrier for the 4Runner! Kuat NV 2.0 and the 2 bike add-on. (Stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are gonna love that rack. It is the fastest loading rack I've used and I've used a few from Thule to Swagman. It takes me two minutes to load a bike now. The included locks are great quick trips away from the rack. I use mine between two cars.

I just bought some tubs and bottomless tokens for the fork and shock.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Brown truck with my helmet light set up. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I would be totally into that! So far no one else I know is even remotely into the bike packing thing. I am still getting my health back, but might even be into doing some rides in those areas with you in the end of this summer. I am preparing to go on my honeymoon right now...to Ireland, so once I am back, I am gonna be hitting the bike hard. I have always been looking for places to ride in Ohio...live in C-bus so I am central to everything.


Honeymoon? Congratulations. Have a great trip!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

During Trek Fest bought a couple of SE4 2.6s for the 2017 Slash. I shouldn't have, but I really like the 2.6s on the Fuel EX, so I thought I'd get them for the Slash. Plus, you know, they were on sale!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Steel, disk brakes, tubeless tires, everything I was looking for. Sure it's 4lb heavier than my carbon BH but wanted a more versatile all arounder.
Mole


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

shekky said:


> show us the bike you're putting these shiny new parts on!


It's nothing special. I bought a 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er off a friend for cheap last fall (first mountain bike!). Needed a few upgrades so I went and got them lol.

Next thing is possibly getting a new damper for the fork since it has the Fox 32 Evo CTD with that crappy damper. I called Fox and they said they'd sell me a FIT4 damper for $125, which is much better than having to buy a new fork.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Honeymoon? Congratulations. Have a great trip!


thanks!! Can't wait. I might not come back...might just find a small place there and "hide" in ireland for the rest of my life.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1192815
> 
> 
> Steel, disk brakes, tubeless tires, everything I was looking for. Sure it's 4lb heavier than my carbon BH but wanted a more versatile all arounder.
> Mole


Oh, me likey!

But weren't you looking for pedals as well?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thanks!! Can't wait. I might not come back...might just find a small place there and "hide" in ireland for the rest of my life.


Alone?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Bought a Wolftooth Roadlink(pics when it arrives) but the Tanpan with XT derailleur on my Slate shifts horrible. No matter how I adjust it, the 105 shifters do not play well with the derailleur. I will keep my 11-40 cassette but lose the clutch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Oh, me likey!
> 
> But weren't you looking for pedals as well?


He went in for pedals and came out with a bike without pedals. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He went in for pedals and came out with a bike without pedals. It's a vicious circle.


so the sales pitch is :" here are these sweet pedals....now you need a bike for them!!"


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so the sales pitch is :" here are these sweet pedals....now you need a bike for them!!"


I worked in a bike shop back in the day and sold a bike and $300.00 worth of accessories to a guy who came in for a tube. He offered me a job afterwards


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I worked in a bike shop back in the day and sold a bike and $300.00 worth of accessories to a guy who came in for a tube. He offered me a job afterwards


Wow that is something. And this is why they litter the checkout lines with everything under the sun for those impulse buyers.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Anticipating the arrival of my new Outbound lights I got an accessory for the road version!
> Mole
> 
> 
> ...


Considering where you guys went with my post here I thought you'd appreciate this post I made in the "Outbound Lights" Thread last night. Now you know the real method to my madness! I actually bought another one of these from Performance at the same time for my Step-Father who turns 80 in a week. Double points deal so I should have plenty of store credit for pedals or maybe carbon cranks or even a lighter set of wheels.
Mole


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Congrats! That's another side of cycling I want to try as well. I might start with a short credit card tour type of ride. None of my riding buddies.. (well maybe 1) is willing to bikepack, and I don't think I want to do it on my own, even though I've backpacked before. Enjoy, and make sure we get a ride report! :thumbsup:


Thank you.  
It won't take much adventure to get my fix,,, not really any experience with it so it's that much more exciting ... lol.

Fat-biker is under 50 years old and I'm getting a laugh because he might likely be thinking "What the hell have I got myself into with these old farts ?" 
29 er is 64 I think and I'm 56.

Your idea of dipping your toes in it sounds like a good way to get started too. I haven't had to put forth much money into it considering I didn't have much of anything to start with.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> the combination of seeing your pics of the tent, and the warm weather is making me want to get out and travel! Was going to to the GAP/CO Canal trail last year, but my heart attack sort of got in the way...in the plans for next summer now


:thumbsup: Well that's a helluva stumbling block AND, good for you making the plans to work around it.

Fact is, we all will likely face some difficulties at some point and need to change or re-arrange things. You're just going to be a bit better at it with your earlier training and experience on that part of it.


----------



## virtu (Mar 9, 2008)

And grips 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Bought a Wolftooth Roadlink(pics when it arrives) but the Tanpan with XT derailleur on my Slate shifts horrible. No matter how I adjust it, the 105 shifters do not play well with the derailleur. I will keep my 11-40 cassette but lose the clutch


I have the set set up on my cross. It shifts awsome.. I do have to keep the cable lubed regularly

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Saris Freedom EX2 bike rack


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

*New chain ring and Wolf Tooth Remote*

Stock dropper remote on the '17 Trance is garbage, so replaced it with a Wolf Tooth Remote. A parking lot spin told me we are going to get along swimmingly. Also my first time with oval chain rings. Absolute Black 32t. Going to take some time to see how that goes. Next purchase might be a OneUp 47 tooth expander. On the fence about that.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

David C said:


> Saris Freedom EX2 bike rack
> 
> View attachment 1193024


Clean and simple looking rack. 
My 2-timer Yakima with a tad of extension per the 1.25 to 2" gizmo makes it look that much more like some sort of NASA transmitter antenna.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Picked this up at the Colorado Springs Bike swap on Saturday and gave it a try yesterday as a Chamois cream. 
Worked great for that, plus I like that it is all natural and made here in Colorado Springs!


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

X01 cassette and derailleur with XX1 shifter and chain to go on the Rallon I'm building up.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

tuckerjt07 said:


> X01 cassette and derailleur with XX1 shifter and chain to go on the Rallon I'm building up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't go full XX1? Weak!!

Looks good, I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

askibum02 said:


> You didn't go full XX1? Weak!!
> 
> Looks good, I'm insanely jealous.


Thanks, it doesn't really work that way anymore. XX1 is geared for XC and X01 for enduro type stuff. Hence the two things that for me are most prone to failure I went with the more durable groupset.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bachman1961 said:


> Clean and simple looking rack.
> My 2-timer Yakima with a tad of extension per the 1.25 to 2" gizmo makes it look that much more like some sort of NASA transmitter antenna.


Thanks. There's so many racks out there yet it's always challenging to find the perfect one. This one suited me best. It does stick out a tad far, so I might shorten the tube and drill new holes, and the bike also rides kinda high on it, but I can't do anything about that unfortunately. Overall I'm satisfied with it, looks like I'll be able to go off-road just fine and also add auxiliary taillights to the rack. The quality of he rack itself is high end and has integrated cable locks as well as threaded hitch pin with keyed alike hitch pin lock. I'll just have to throw my u-locks and heavy steel chain on it so you won't be able to get to the bike without power tools and enough room to work around, since I'm driving across Canada with it.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

David C said:


> Thanks. There's so many racks out there yet it's always challenging to find the perfect one. This one suited me best. It does stick out a tad far, so I might shorten the tube and drill new holes, and the bike also rides kinda high on it, but I can't do anything about that unfortunately.


At the time of my hitch install, I opted for the size adapter and there was no straight thru option at that shop, just a drop or riser (inverted) of about 3". I didn't care for it riding that much higher but now that I'm used to it, I see it's going to be better for approach angles and that sort of clearance. Even my driveway is a bit of a steeper approach so I'm not fussing about it. 
My luck, I'd switch it out and start scraping everything.

In a related story, my garage is full of misc things I've bought to try this or that thinking it might be better. Things I don't need any longer, stuff in my way and best of all, worth .06 cents on the dollar per what I paid for it all !

:cryin:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ yeah, I bought one of those too but mine seems to be not so bike related.

(reported - spam post, since removed)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My bike-related purchases don't seem to be as interesting as other folks' purchases.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sgltrak said:


> My bike-related purchases don't seem to be as interesting as other folks' purchases.
> 
> View attachment 1193367


Lol

Posting sealant is just WRONG.

Lubricant ? :yesnod:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> My bike-related purchases don't seem to be as interesting as other folks' purchases.
> 
> View attachment 1193367


Let us know how that does for you, there is a thread on it. If it's truly install and done, I might finally switch to tubeless.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New lid, Kali Lunati 
New light for the roadie niterider 450
Cheap Nashbar Sunglasses


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Bike and custom bags


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

owtdorz said:


> View attachment 1193684
> 
> Bike and custom bags


Bikepacking powder keg?!

So.Much.Want

Got any trips planned for it now you've got the bags to suit?


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Went to Sea Otter and picked up some goodies. This weekend is going to be a zoo!

- Silca HX One + work apron
- Wolfstooth Pack Pliers
- Abbey Tools Fork Seal Kit -- Fox
- 2 yr subscription to Freehub Magazine (love their videos!)
- 2 x Finish Line sealant 
- BLDG Active skin repair gel and spray

Sea Otter Classic 2018 by markmass, on Flickr


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Fitting, ordering and paying today!!
2018 SC C R 29er
BTW I have a GREAT wife :thumbsup:


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

David C said:


> Saris Freedom EX2 bike rack
> 
> View attachment 1193024


Love the old school XCR! XCR 5000 was my first MTB. Great climber and a flyer on gentler terrain. Even revalving the shock left it pogo-ish and outgunned when it got chunky.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Hasn't arrived yet, so a stock photo will do for now


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Perhaps you'll back up that stock photo with the real one when the opportunity prevails.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Perhaps you'll back up that stock photo with the real one when the opportunity prevails.


Definitely! Hope it looks better in person


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

New tires and a coil conversion for my MRP Ribbon. Ready for 3 days in Pisgah next weekend!


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

My 2018 Whyte T-130 was delivered today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Ordered last Monday from the UK, delivered to my doorstep the following Monday


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Quanz56 said:


> My 2018 Whyte T-130 was delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooooo . you are going to be "sick" at wok tomorrow?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

With "those" symptom I think he will need at least three days of intense "rest" .


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Aglo said:


> With "those" symptom I think he will need at least three days of Whyte "rest" .


Fixed that for you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcm said:


> Ordered last Monday from the UK, delivered to my doorstep the following Monday
> 
> View attachment 1194977


Those Vitus are very popular, congrats! I think this the 3rd post about someone buying one.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Not much but new pedals.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Fixed that for you.


Thanks


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sooooo . you are going to be "sick" at wok tomorrow?


I contemplated it! Lol. But my local trails are still closed for the spring thaw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Shorter reach spec. and different bend should put the controls in my hands without overextending on the new Breezer. 
Mole


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bought my son a new bike yesterday.
IMG_2197 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

askibum02 said:


> Bought my son a new bike yesterday.
> IMG_2197 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Judging by the shirt, he's giving you a good hint for his next birthday gift too hehe (who doesn't love a white 86 ?)

You should invite him on the forums too !


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Chinese carbon 700mm bar and seat post, 155mm NX crank, Race Face Chester pedals, ESI foam grips (new purchases), XT cassette with Wolf Tooth 42, x9 derailleur, x7 shifter, Clutch 30mm stem (leftovers in the bike cave). 3x8 to 1x10. Dropped 2.7lbs.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

David C said:


> Judging by the shirt, he's giving you a good hint for his next birthday gift too hehe (who doesn't love a white 86 ?)
> 
> You should invite him on the forums too !


His next birthday is his 16th too! He won't be getting an 86, white or any other color, that's for sure.:nono::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

natas1321 said:


> Not much but new pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair of those too, might be just too big for me. And I have size 10 feet.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*new wheels*

Mavic Crossmaxx UST no boost ob sale at LBS


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ready to set up the 29er tubeless, including tires, some gloves, a tire pressure gauge, and some much needed full finger gloves.

Hopefully I can do the set up this Sunday!


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dropper has arrived! A bit heavy!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting new toys is always fun.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Haven't posted in here for a while...

I bought a new 29x2.5 DHF, and when it arrived it had a 'WT' stamped on the sidewall, so I did the logical thing and bought a couple Flow MK3s and some spokes and nipples.


----------



## Sunju (Sep 4, 2004)

*First new bike in 13 years.*

As I was taking my bike off the rack a few weeks ago, I noticed it was a little worn in places. Over the years, I'd just replaced things as they needed and kept riding. I came back on the forum to find out what was new in headsets, and to my horror, I found my last post was in 2005. How the world has changed. I discovered that there was a "new" wheel size, 27.5. Carbon fiber is thousands less than it used to be, and there are 30 speed drive trains as well as 1X9s, and hydraulic disc brakes are on entry level bikes. Frame geometry has changed, and some companies have left the scene. Time flies.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Heckler gets pimped 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Some new swag for the good old work horse. Race Face Crank Boots and One Up composet Pedels.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while...
> 
> I bought a new 29x2.5 DHF, and when it arrived it had a 'WT' stamped on the sidewall, so I did the logical thing and bought a couple Flow MK3s and some spokes and nipples.
> 
> View attachment 1196839


Way to even out the purchase. It's like eating a slice of pie and noticing the uneven whole pie that needs just a little bit more trimming to even it up. By the time you are done trimming you've eaten the whole pie.

:yikes::lol:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Way to even out the purchase. It's like eating a slice of pie and noticing the uneven whole pie that needs just a little bit more trimming to even it up. By the time you are done trimming you've eaten the whole pie.
> 
> :yikes::lol:


That makes perfect sense! Are you sure you aren't someone's sock??  :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> That makes perfect sense! Are you sure you aren't someone's sock??  :lol:


I thought it made all the sense he's never made.

[inside joking here boys]


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New Aggressor 2.5WT for the back, a plug kit, and a replacement for a cracked fender. Not pictured, Finishline tubeless goo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Because, life's too short for a stock head cap...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

slowpoker said:


> Because, life's too short for a stock head cap...
> View attachment 1198557


if I could get that with Geddy Lee...I would in a heart beat. Where did you get it?


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> if I could get that with Geddy Lee...I would in a heart beat. Where did you get it?


Kustomcaps. You have to come up with a 2 tone pic, reverse the colors because the black will be white when etched, and put it on their template. They give instructions on their site.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> if I could get that with Geddy Lee...I would in a heart beat. Where did you get it?





slowpoker said:


> Kustomcaps. You have to come up with a 2 tone pic, reverse the colors because the black will be white when etched, and put it on their template. They give instructions on their site.


Example.... If you attach this to your order....







It will turn out like this....


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

slowpoker said:


> Because, life's too short for a stock head cap...
> View attachment 1198557


Who do I give my money too for 3 of those???


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

slowpoker said:


> Example.... If you attach this to your order....
> View attachment 1198582
> 
> It will turn out like this....
> View attachment 1198583


Thanks! Not sure how I missed this before. Now to find me a good Jerry pic and copy what you did! Unless of course you wish to share what you used...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

slowpoker said:


> Example.... If you attach this to your order....
> View attachment 1198582
> 
> It will turn out like this....
> View attachment 1198583


done...and done

thanks!!!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> done...and done
> 
> thanks!!!


Sorry...meant the Jerry one, and for slowpoke...thanks!!!! Stupid tapatalk...and doing it on the fly...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

slowpoker said:


> Because, life's too short for a stock head cap...
> View attachment 1198557


Hey slowpoker, any chance you still have the grpahic/file you used for your Jerry stem cap, that you could share? Thanks!!!


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Would kinda like to have a one of a kind. Maybe something similar?
This...







Would turn out like this...


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

slowpoker said:


> Would kinda like to have a one of a kind. Maybe something similar?
> This...
> View attachment 1198686
> 
> ...


pretty cool! thanks!!!


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*Hooligan!*

Here is my mint condition Cannondale Hooligan 2012
Just brought it and now already upgraded.
Running XT M8000 with M9000 carbon leavers.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Mmm...custom titanium goodness

Handlebaars by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New spinny things. I have to wait until tomorrow to put them though, I'm waiting for tires.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just got a pair of these new shoes at Performance bike:








They have them on sale for $99.97 from $149.99, but I also had a coupon for another $20 off for the Memorial day sale.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Polar bottle came in the mail today and I grabbed the Chester's from REI. They are having a sale and they were $39.00
View attachment 1199864


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SDG saddle for the gravel bike. On sale at Jensons 45%off. TI rails, its like a got an empty box. The old Charge spoon saddle moves to the SS, as I don't like the cruiser type saddle on it.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rebnah said:


> Here is my mint condition Cannondale Hooligan 2012
> Just brought it and now already upgraded.
> Running XT M8000 with M9000 carbon leavers.


Why? And sorrry while I'm at it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rebnah said:


> Here is my mint condition Cannondale Hooligan 2012
> Just brought it and now already upgraded.
> Running XT M8000 with M9000 carbon leavers.


Why? And sorrry while I'm at it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I was not in the market, but when a good deal falls in my lap, I will n+1.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Helloooooooo Memorial weekend sales items! :drumroll:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Butcher 29 x 2.6, Lezyne Mini GPS









'Born to ride!'


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I needed some balance in my life... so I got a Canfield Bros. Balance. In matching brushed aluminum of my Jedi.. LET THE BUILDING BEGIN!!!! next paycheck :band:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Most of my purchases are consumables that I blow through at an alarming rate. Today was the last day of the LBS Memorial Day Sale, so I combined an old gift card with the 25% off all items sale to get some back stock on replacement items: chain, brake pads, cassette, jockey wheels.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got 3 roof racks for $45 on local craigslist to carry the bikes on my new boat.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*SRAM Power Avid Elixir 203mm*


SRAM "Pizza" Power - Avid Elixir 203mm and brakepads

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

New Gloworm XS w/ wireless remote switch(triple) + elliptical optic for my Alpha.
Mole


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

some goods


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

More goods...^^

Final upgrades for the gravel bike:

Ramblers 40f 38r

Cowchippers Bars (sooo light!) I can tell they are going to be awesome.

Black Cinelli Bar tape. I love white but the upkeep is a pain, and looks nasty.

Patiently waiting on my wheels, kind of!










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One to get that bike back on the trail and one backup.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1201534
> 
> 
> New Gloworm XS w/ wireless remote switch(triple) + elliptical optic for my Alpha.
> Mole


so much want


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Hope Pro 4 hubs for my Stache.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

New trinket from Push









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

z1r said:


> View attachment 1202611


Sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

tuckerjt07 said:


> New trinket from Push
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So insanely jealous. Push doesn't have a stiff enough spring for my big butt in an 11-6.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Sexy! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm digging it more and more. Thanks!

Just ordered up a ton of small stuff to complete the MMD build. Hope to have the parts here and completed by next weekend.

Did you get your Cow Chippers yet?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

z1r said:


> Yeah, I'm digging it more and more. Thanks!
> 
> Just ordered up a ton of small stuff to complete the MMD build. Hope to have the parts here and completed by next weekend.
> 
> Did you get your Cow Chippers yet?


I did, waiting on the wheels to just do all the upgrades at once.

They are so light! I was impressed, even though I don't care much about weight. Can't wait to see the MMD.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

New 5 ten shoes.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> One to get that bike back on the trail and one backup.
> View attachment 1202411


Backups are good. Last year I bent a hanger pretty bad. Couldn't straighten it good enough trailside to get the bike to shift proper. Ended up making a SS out if it just to limp back to the trailhead.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fox Ranger SS Jersey







Fox Shorts







Fox elbow and knee pads for the ski resorts this summer


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

z1r said:


> View attachment 1202611


New Bike Day!!!! Sweet!!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Suhweet Lookin ! Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> New Bike Day!!!! Sweet!!


I was day dreaming, if it was mine...gumwall tires, brown bar tape, brown saddle.. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

^^^^^
That's a lot of goodies!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

z1r said:


> ^^^^^
> That's a lot of goodies!


It was time to ditch the 3x9...


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolute Black oval chainring.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

2019 Fox 36 160mm for my Yeti 5+









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Shiny....


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got this helmet yesterday. Didn't love the color, but it was on sale and the only one in my size.... So I did the only right thing...

Before:









After:


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are some skills .
I have a Bell Super, and I thought on doing the same but my design expertise is not on par with yours 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aglo said:


> Those are some skills .
> I have a Bell Super, and I thought on doing the same but my design expertise is not on par with yours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


oh man, I wish that was paint. I have a vinyl cutter and got the designs online...


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

blown240 said:


> oh man, I wish that was paint. I have a vinyl cutter and got the designs online...


Then, why didn't you made a mask instead and used an airbrush? 
Can I ask where you got the designs?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got one of these for the Krampus...now the grumpy multi-trail users won't bytch at me for "sneaking up on them"









it is cool cause it really is not intrusive looking in the bars


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> got one of these for the Krampus...now the grumpy multi-trail users won't bytch at me for "sneaking up on them"
> 
> View attachment 1203345
> 
> ...


Cool, people really appreciate a bell! Almost every ride I get a "ty" from a hiker or equestrian.

Happy belated bday sXe!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Cool, people really appreciate a bell! Almost every ride I get a "ty" from a hiker or equestrian.
> 
> Happy belated bday sXe!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


thanks man!!

I do like to use it...funny thing is, I usually get the worst/most surprised reactions from people who have ear buds in...they give you a dirty look when you pass them. It's not my fault they did not hear my warning


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Upgraded from BB-5 mechs to Shimano Deore hydros. The price was right, as they were being closed out by the lbs.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> View attachment 1202600
> 
> 
> Hope Pro 4 hubs for my Stache.


Got them laced up.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aglo said:


> Then, why didn't you made a mask instead and used an airbrush?
> Can I ask where you got the designs?


I thought about that ,but wasn't sure if the paint would do anything to the foam. Plus this way, if it get messed up, I can redo it. For the designs, I just googles Free pinstripe clipart.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Just got this in for some downhill fun!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> got one of these for the Krampus...now the grumpy multi-trail users won't bytch at me for "sneaking up on them"
> 
> View attachment 1203345
> 
> ...


Oi bells are the absolute #1 bell for looks, it is art.

I initially loved mine....but using them was another story

(sorry to dump on Oi bells but feel I must)

it doesn't cut through well....you cannot make them loud and the
thumb tab hammer will end up bending out of whack

I know...
I started this summer with three Oi...
one on road bike, 
one on hardtail 
one on AM bike.

and....oh yes they are nice to have, but the roadbike I didn't get noticed very well on the MUP approaching the clueless at speed....and on both MTB, the hammer bent so far out of whack (because it is hard to finesse a strike while in the dirt) it made the bell essentially useless

I hardened up and got Spurcycle bells and....night and day difference in the noise department.... bank account drained...and looks like a wart on the handlebars.
but the sound reaches waaaaay down the mup or in the woods and much more recognition

anyhow..I am keeping the Oi bell on the hardtail because I cannot deny it is a beautiful chunk of bling and it does work....just gotta be real careful with it's hammer


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Oi bells are the absolute #1 bell for looks, it is art.
> 
> I initially loved mine....but using them was another story
> 
> ...


I have also thought about just hanging a string of jingle bells on the bars. Hell, it's Krampus, might as well sound like Christmas time coming along the trail!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have also thought about just hanging a string of jingle bells on the bars. Hell, it's Krampus, might as well sound like Christmas time coming along the trail!!!


$5bucks you learn to tune it out, not fancy but all my bikes have one...except for one so I need to get on that. (Usually is on my saddle bag but with a dropper I had to move it)









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> $5bucks you learn to tune it out, not fancy but all my bikes have one...except for one so I need to get on that. (Usually is on my saddle bag but with a dropper I had to move it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what brand is that? I think they have those at REI right?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> what brand is that? I think they have those at REI right?


I got them from Art's Cyclery, last time I checked they were sold out.

But if you go into one of the bell threads OMS has a link for some of the ones he promotes. Exact same thing.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

I love the old Incredibell but they don't fit on OS bars. I got a Knog for my commuter when I switched to OS bars and the first time I rang it on the path, it broke. Got my money back, didn't want to trouble with a second breaking.

I'm looking at the Spurcycle bell. Hella expensive, for a bell, but looks like it won't break the first time you use it. My only concern with the Spurcycle is it just didn't seem to have quite the penetrating ring that the Incredibell does. We'll see if I get one for Father's Day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got this Chromag carbon fiber bar for my 2017 Slash. It adds a bit of width, and, hopefully will make me a better rider because it looks cool!  If only...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*new handgrips*

Giant what else ?


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope F20 flat pedals, switched from clipless to work on technique and skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Work in progress....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Hope F20 flat pedals, switched from clipless to work on technique and skills!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet colorway going on there!! Reminds me of my old school BMX days!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe that's post #21 of your bike..


FeedTheWolf said:


> Hope F20 flat pedals, switched from clipless to work on technique and skills!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I believe that's post #21 of your bike..
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Can you tell I love my bike? 

It's my first custom job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet colorway going on there!! Reminds me of my old school BMX days!!


Thanks dude! I was thinking of going blue instead of purple but I thought it would look too "tame", like a elementary crayon drawing, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Can you tell I love my bike?
> 
> It's my first custom job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just remembered you had posted in another thread and said..."here is my bike for the 20th time" 

Love the purple.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Can you tell I love my bike?


It's okay to love your bike, just don't _love_ your bike.:eekster:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

FeedTheWolf said:


> Thanks dude! I was thinking of going blue instead of purple but I thought it would look too "tame", like a elementary crayon drawing, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no way...the purple is great...but i personally would (will) go with blue because of this:









1981 Supergoose
was my very first "real" bike back in the day. The chrome and blue was it for me...it got stolen 6 months after I got it. This pic is exactly like mine...in fact, I am curious as to whether it actually is mine.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no way...the purple is great...but i personally would (will) go with blue because of this:
> 
> View attachment 1203743
> 
> ...


Dang, Walt... nice looking 'Goose!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Dang, Walt... nice looking 'Goose!!!


thanks man...it was my pride and joy. Saved lawn mowing and snow shoveling money for 2 years. Walked into the bike shop as an 12 year old and plunked down my own money. Only got to ride it for 6 months till it was stolen. Replaced with a regular 82 Motomag for the next 5 years, but the Motomag was not the same...it was sweet, but it wasn't Super!!

Planning on getting a new BMX later on this summer done in the same colorway...raw with blue accents. No Tuff 2's though. Those damned things were heavy!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Rims, tape, valves, and tires. Now to get the parts to my wheel builder....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Did someone here say chrome and blue?









This bike gets more complements than all my others put together. Maybe when I retape, I'll go with blue and get a blue saddle, like on one of my other bikes.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Did someone here say chrome and blue?
> 
> View attachment 1203849
> 
> ...


Beauty! What? too good to be in the Gravel Bike Pic thread?  

Is that TI? or Alloy?


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

New dropper









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

New fork for the 2017 Slash. Can't wait to try it! 2019 Factory Grip2 ....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Beauty! What? too good to be in the Gravel Bike Pic thread?
> 
> Is that TI? or Alloy?


Too tight to fit anything wider than probably 28mm. It's Reynolds 631 steel. When I get my Gunnar together, it should replace this bike but I'm not sure I can let go of it. When I gave my son his Lemond for Christmas, he asked me how much it would cost to have chromed.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Did someone here say chrome and blue?
> 
> View attachment 1203849
> 
> ...


yep. That was me!!! And that bike looks sweet!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

And, the fork is on! Can't wait to try it out tomorrow on the north shore!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep. That was me!!! And that bike looks sweet!


That photo of the white fixed gear is old, but here is the saddle in the photo. It is currently on my 26er SS. Thought you might find it interesting (?)









Apologies for going off-topic; I actually just got a new blue handlebar on the SS tonight; I'll try to remember to take a photo and post it tomorrow.


----------



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

My new fork: 2019 Rockshox RS1.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Here they are:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

For the MMD









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha, have the same bar tape..not installed yet. 


mtnbkr80015 said:


>


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Ha, have the same bar tape..not installed yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Had to put it on right away because of the space leftover from removing my dropper remote(getting a carbon SAVE post for my Slate). Rode it to the store and back and it was quite comfortable. Awaiting a new saddle and tires as well. Put my G Ones back on the Slate but I got a sidewall cut on the back, so new Maxxis Rambler TR tires will be going on instead.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok man, we are shopping the same stuff.

Ramblers going on my MMD on the tubeless wheels above..40c F 38/R

The tape is going on the new Cowchippers, currently no time to do all this, so I just dropped it off at the shop. Can't wait!


mtnbkr80015 said:


> Had to put it on right away because of the space leftover from removing my dropper remote(getting a carbon SAVE post for my Slate). Rode it to the store and back and it was quite comfortable. Awaiting a new saddle and tires as well. Put my G Ones back on the Slate but I got a sidewall cut on the back, so new Maxxis Rambler TR tires will be going on instead.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Seemed like a better idea when I bought it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new seatpost for the Slate


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OnePlus said:


> My new fork: 2019 Rockshox RS1.
> 
> View attachment 1204093


That is one sweet fork.


----------



## OnePlus (Feb 16, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is one sweet fork.


Thanks! The 2019 model is 200 grams lighter than the 2018 model but rides just as well and soaks up everything.

I also just put a 2019 Rockshox SID World Cup fork on my spare hardtail. This is 200 grams heavier than the 2018 model but rides so much better.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got two of these for the Slate


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

laced up dt swiss ex511's to profile hubs on my trance, currently running 2.6's front and back although will probably size down a bit on the rear in future.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

165mm Shimano 105 cranks to replace the 175mm Tiagras(?) that came on my Trek 7.5 FX and a couple of KMC chains.







Somehow this snowballed into a shopping spree for the mtb, and now there's an entire 11sp drivetrain with extra chains and missing links, plus an XD driver and endcap for my hub, on the way


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

OwenM said:


> 165mm Shimano 105 cranks to replace the 175mm Tiagras(?) that came on my Trek 7.5 FX and a couple of KMC chains.
> View attachment 1204499
> 
> Somehow this snowballed into a shopping spree for the mtb, and now there's an entire 11sp drivetrain with extra chains and missing links, plus an XD driver and endcap for my hub, on the way


What you made you go 165? Sometimes I think shorter cranks might be better for my knees....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just brushing 5'7" on a good day, and that's with a fairly long torso for my height, meaning I've got stubby limbs.
I use 170s for SS on the mtb, but switch to 165s when geared, 'cause it's more comfortable when spinning lower gears. Also have some pedal extender things otw for the road cranks, so I can have similar Q factor and use the same kind of pedals on my "training bike" as when trail riding. Short spindle pedals + road cranks don't feel right to me, plus have my heels clipping the chainstays...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

OwenM said:


> I'm just brushing 5'7" on a good day, and that's with a fairly long torso for my height, meaning I've got stubby limbs.
> I use 170s for SS on the mtb, but switch to 165s when geared, 'cause it's more comfortable when spinning lower gears. Also have some pedal extender things otw for the road cranks, so I can have similar Q factor and use the same kind of pedals on my "training bike" as when trail riding. Short spindle pedals + road cranks don't feel right to me, plus have my heels clipping the chainstays...


Ah okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## YamaHead (Jun 21, 2018)

New Shimano SLX hydraulic front caliper & master cylinder..... delivered to my door..... for only $58.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

YamaHead said:


> New Shimano SLX hydraulic front caliper & master cylinder..... delivered to my door..... for only $58.
> 
> View attachment 1204575


 fyi those brakes are many years old. That style is from pre 2011 IIRC. So those arent "new". For about $10 more you could get the actual latest versions.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YamaHead (Jun 21, 2018)

RAKC Ind said:


> fyi those brakes are many years old. That style is from pre 2011 IIRC. So those arent "new". For about $10 more you could get the actual latest versions.


Sorry!... they're "NEW' to me...... believe me, I WON'T make that mistake again!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

A few new items picked up this week. Crank Brothers Klic HV pump with gauge, crank Brothers M19 multitool, and some Louis Garneau riding gloves.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Dang! You went easy back with that one. My first BMX was the Californian in chrome and black. The Supergoose was a rare site in those days. Nice restore!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New kit, and water filters for my son and my trips to Dupont and Pisgah this summer.
IMG_2428 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Somehow this snowballed into a shopping spree for the mtb, and now there's an entire 11sp drivetrain with extra chains and missing links, plus an XD driver and endcap for my hub, on the way


Bwahaha! It's like Santa dropped by...







Some goober wrapped the XD driver and endcaps in the wrapping paper that went straight into the trash, so this was not an entirely stress-free event:eekster:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*OneUp 50 tooth ring and Shark Cage*

Just tried out the 50 tooth ring and derailleur "Shark Cage" from OneUp Components this morning on the North Shore. This is on my 2017 Fuel EX 9.8. Quite a while back I switched the 2x11 that it came with to a 1x, with 32 teeth on the front and 47 on the biggest ring for the back. I know for a lot of people that would be more than enough for climbing, but I really wanted 50 on the back of the Fuel EX like I have on the Trek Slash I ride.

While most of the ride didn't require that many teeth on the back, there were a couple of spots where my osteoarthritic knees really appreciated it. I also switched the front to a 30 tooth and I really like the set-up! Thanks to my buddy Carl who installed the stuff for me!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, it's bike related alright...

Just ordered one of these bad boys- Salsa Timberjack XL


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

Fox Tranfer dropper.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sulyfjc said:


> Fox Tranfer dropper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came with a dog? 

Great looking pup and picture.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Came with a dog?
> 
> Great looking pup and picture.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Ha ha no she just likes to be where the camera is pointed at!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

Bikesdirect Motobecane Fantom Cross Comp 2019

Pretty alright for the price, aluminum frame with SRAM drive 1x11 cranks and derailleurs, Shimano hydraulic brakes, external BB, put on RaceFace bars, stem, pedals, post. Came with a carbon fork. WTB STp I19 wheels with WTB Riddler 700x45c tires. Really fun bike to ride. Fast on the road, and pretty fun on singletrack.

Bikesdirect, whatever you may think, is pretty okay. Cheers!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Used 2016 Trek Stache 9 Project One that looks like it was never ridden.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice, Gary!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got the new wheels on the bike so I had to take it out for a short ride to break them in.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

What did you think? They look good!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

bjeast said:


> What did you think? They look good!


really impressed so far, thinking of upgrading my wheels on my transition next, just need more $$$, and thank you.


----------



## RideTheSpiral (May 9, 2016)

natas1321 said:


> really impressed so far, thinking of upgrading my wheels on my transition next, just need more $$$, and thank you.


Nice wheels! I've had a set of Spoon 32s for about a year now. No complaints so far!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Good to know.


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

Was just time for fresh rotors and pads.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lightly used RCT Super Deluxe Coil for my GG Trail Pistol.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

When I put the 2019 Fox 36 on my Slash I didn't want to lose the overall stealth appearance of the bike (the stock Lyrik had black markings), and the orange stuck out like a sore thumb, so I went with Slik graphics to maintain the stealth look. I like it more than the orange, but not sure if I'm satisfied with the look overall. From a distance it looks okay...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fabric Scoop Carbon Flat saddle


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

NEW BIKE DAY! Picked up a 2019 23" Trek Fuel EX8. Only got a few minutes on it before dark riding around the yard. Definitely more comfy than my Rockhopper even though it's a 2XL as well. Can't wait to get it on a trail this weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks very nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Frantic29 said:


> NEW BIKE DAY! Picked up a 2019 23" Trek Fuel EX8. Only got a few minutes on it before dark riding around the yard. Definitely more comfy than my Rockhopper even though it's a 2XL as well. Can't wait to get it on a trail this weekend!
> (images deleted to make Corn happy)


Cool! Enjoy!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Go enjoy that new ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's see:

New Tubeless wheels/purple nipples
New Ramblers 40cF 38cR
New Cowchippers
Salsa bar tape/purple caps
Saddle SDG

From white/orange to stealthy black/orange. Can't wait to ride it!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Lightly used RCT Super Deluxe Coil for my GG Trail Pistol.


Got it installed today. Can't wait for a test ride!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

First dose of Ti for the hybrid "exercise" bike: some pedal extenders so I can use the same pedal as on my mtb, and have similar Q factor.








I actually enjoy cutting my grass with a push mower, even gave away my old riding mower awhile back, but it's time consuming. The unusual amount of wet weather these past couple of summers has also resulted in not getting to pick and choose when the yard work gets done, with the grass(and weeds!) being too much for the push mower by the time it's able to be cut. It's really been putting serious constraints on what free time I have that coincides with good weather, so this morning I made my heaviest and most expensive bike-related purchase to date:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice! Getting yard work done faster definitely equates to more bike riding time!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

This new model is supposed to have better low light capabilities. Since I review bike lights frequently and had enough points at Performance that no money exchanged hands it seemed like a good purchase for me. Now I just have to learn how to use it.
Mole


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Damn those 4th of July tent sales. Added two more to the fleet. I think I have a problem, but can't afford to seek professional help :madman:


----------



## mv70 (Feb 15, 2018)

Made order on Jeffsy 29CF


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

And, it's built!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice grips  congrats on the ride.


Sage of the Sage said:


> And, it's built!!!
> 
> View attachment 1207271












Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Nice! Getting yard work done faster definitely equates to more bike riding time!


Dang right! I'm about to go do two laps of my local 5 mile loop as soon as a load of clothes comes out of the wash.
Over an hour late heading out after to having to fix some issues with the new mower(factory or assembly guy, whichever-not a great first impression, either way), but I'll still be finished in about the same overall time I'd normally *just* get the yard done with the push mower. Should have gotten another riding mower last year!!!







:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritalalala (May 7, 2018)

Giant's frame
ICAN's wheelset


----------



## thedrizzle (Feb 17, 2012)

New shock day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

xfusion sweep RC HLR for the hawk hill. paying the shop to install and drop the travel to 140mm; i hope this thing is a big performance upgrade over the stock rockshox recon:


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

165mm cranks because I'm tired of pedal strikes. Hopefully 28 years of muscle memory won't cause issues.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

huckleberry hound said:


> View attachment 1208681
> View attachment 1208682
> 
> 
> 165mm cranks because I'm tired of pedal strikes. Hopefully 28 years of muscle memory won't cause issues.


What size were you using before the switch?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

bjeast said:


> What size were you using before the switch?


I've been using 175mm for the last 28 years.
My new Stache has the lowest BB that I've ever had. It is about a 1/2" lower than my previous bike. Unfortunately there are several trails here that have technical climbs and I keep getting pedal strikes. You can only ratchet so much before losing momentum and coming to a complete stop.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

huckleberry hound said:


> I've been using 175mm for the last 28 years.
> My new Stache has the lowest BB that I've ever had. It is about a 1/2" lower than my previous bike. Unfortunately there are several trails here that have technical climbs and I keep getting pedal strikes. You can only ratchet so much before losing momentum and coming to a complete stop.


Ah, okay. Well, I'm curious to see what you think after you try them out for a bit. I'm on 175s on both bikes, but have tempted to try shorter, particularly with my Fuel EX.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally received my Recon Shuttle Monster rack. 6 banger. Looks to be good quality and well thought out.The 12 year old Thule was getting a little wonky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

railntrail said:


> Finally received my Recon Shuttle Monster rack. 6 banger. Looks to be good quality and well thought out.The 12 year old Thule was getting a little wonky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
That one bike looks lonely on that Monster rack.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

New brakes, nothing too exciting but needed to upgrade.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know how I've survived without one of these bad boys. Only had it about 2 weeks but I've already cut in approximately 3 miles of singletrack I've had flagged for quite a while. The loop I've built so far is about 8 miles but will hopefully be up over 15 by the end of summer.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

For commuter/gravel/road duty


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

New 24" GT Stomper Ace for my son..


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

New Shimano XT groupset on sale from Chain Reaction Cycles! XT brakes will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a bar with a little more rise than the stock one... bike feels much better now.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Boris NX1 Bluto*



New bike day! Motobecane Boris NX. SRAM NX1 groupset, Shimano 180mm hydraulic brakes, 120mm Rockshox Bluto fork, 80mm rims,and Panaracer Fat-b-nimble tires.

Super fun on singletrack, can bomb through anything!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

This weekend..


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rob_ralph said:


> This weekend..
> 
> View attachment 1210262


Cool! My fall project, but already have some goodies for mine. Enjoy!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new grips for the fatbike


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New decals for my We Are One Composite Agents and some swag.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope Tech 3 e4 to go with all my other purple stuff. Changed from XT dual piston and now the XTs will go on my Surly Lowside build.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Hope Pro 4 Enduro wheelset!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Just picked up two pairs of Sidis and a pair of Lake winter shoes. All wide width. Can't wait to toss my old, worn out pair of Shimano shoes!


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Got a great deal on it and looks like it’s barely been ridden. Not crazy about the color but oh well


----------



## siberian1967 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Mamba pedals and a 2018 Santa Cruz 5010 CC*

Picked up some Mamba One-Sided SPDs and also grabbed a 2018 5010 CC to go with them!









This was a demo bike at a dealer so got it for about 50% off. Condition was pretty good. Some chips here and there but all cosmetic.

Coming from my 2011 Blur (26") w/ 3x9 XTR this thing is a revelation in capabilities. The 1x12 + larger hoops has me climbing things I just could not climb before and the bike is very stable at speed. Its true what they say, this thing loves to pop off any little bump and get in the air.

Its also super rigid and when you lock the suspension it has almost no give. Its almost like having a few extra gears from an effort perspective, immediately noticeable. It is also amazing how a roomier cockpit gives you so much more options. My first few big climbs I was almost manualing up the hill (until I would fall over). Then I realized I had enough room to actual slide forward on the seat and lock the front-end down. I'd read about that but my Blur was too small for such shenanigans.

First ride out (after 3 weeks of no riding) I broke 15 PR's and my high speed on my fitness loop.

Oh, and the Mamba's are fantastic. Easy clip in and out, great flats on the other side. Much recommended.

Good times! Riding just got fun again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ctxcrossx said:


> View attachment 1210917
> 
> 
> Just picked up two pairs of Sidis and a pair of Lake winter shoes. All wide width. Can't wait to toss my old, worn out pair of Shimano shoes!


Won the lottery, eh?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Will post pictures when they arrive but just ordered some XT 8020 four piston brakes for my Trigger to replace the absolutely horrible Magura MT8’s. They are two finger only and zero power. Back to single finger powerful braking!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> View attachment 1208681
> View attachment 1208682
> 
> 
> 165mm cranks because I'm tired of pedal strikes. Hopefully 28 years of muscle memory won't cause issues.





bjeast said:


> What size were you using before the switch?





huckleberry hound said:


> I've been using 175mm for the last 28 years.
> My new Stache has the lowest BB that I've ever had. It is about a 1/2" lower than my previous bike. Unfortunately there are several trails here that have technical climbs and I keep getting pedal strikes. You can only ratchet so much before losing momentum and coming to a complete stop.





bjeast said:


> Ah, okay. Well, I'm curious to see what you think after you try them out for a bit. I'm on 175s on both bikes, but have tempted to try shorter, particularly with my Fuel EX.


I wrote my thoughts and experiences in Walt's thread about his new bike which is what got me thinking about trying the shorter cranks. You can read them here. http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-p...i-built-myself-bike-1078271.html#post13769005 
All I can say is it is one of the best $100 I have spent.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Woohoo!! NBD :thumbsup:
Cannot wait to get this thing dialed in... it's going to be a fun ride!

2018 Intense M16c Pro


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Won the lottery, eh?


I feel like it! They were all very good deals. I also tend to ride equipment into the ground (last pair of shoes lasted 6 years), so I think I'm good for the next decade!


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

A little something for the Pike that is mounted to my 5010v2.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

XT8020 brakes


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Some new pedals for the DH bike, hope I like the concave design. Decided to switch it up from the Crampon Ultimates that are my trail bikes.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rockshox Yari RC Debon Air 150mm (secondhand, ~400kms, but no marks whatsoever  ) to replace the Recon RL thats coming on my new bike (which isnt ordered yet)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Deity Blacklabel Bars, Deity Intake DM Stem, Deity Waypoint Grips.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*I love these things!*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2018 META HT AM


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fizik 3mm bar tape


----------



## Portsie (May 5, 2017)

I just got my first real mtb this spring. Pretty much wore through the crap tires that came on the bike and am really excited to upgrade to some nice tires, and to try out tubeless. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new Ice Tech rotors to go with the new XT 8020 four piston brakes


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Finally got my first carbon bar ... wondering if it's worth the hype









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just got some RaceFace grips and pedals to match.. changing it up a bit from the black


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bottle cage is not for me, but the good stuff is


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

race face ride bar and stem.... 710mmx31.2mm with a 60mm stem


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

31.8mm not 31.2....lol


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new tires and sealant


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

New shoes for the Gravel rig...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Chris King headset for my Pivot 5.5.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Line pro 40's and a dropper.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Bought some fenders for my wife's Specialized Roll. Painted them matte grey for a better match.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last week I purchased these welds:







from a local framebuilder to fill this crack:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Picked up a spare set of tires yesterday, and continue to be impressed with how these Bontragers consistently meet or beat their claimed weights(put scale pics in the 29er tire weight thread).
3 of my last 4 XR Team Issue series tires have been 0, (-)1 and (-)2 grams off their claimed weights, respectively, with the one oddball being -34g.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

For my Bianchi SS









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Last week I purchased these welds:
> View attachment 1214960
> 
> from a local framebuilder to fill this crack:
> View attachment 1214961


Kudos! Good decision.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BurkC said:


> For my Bianchi SS


Thanks for reminding me!

I need a set for my SASS, been wanting to try a wheelset on it. I want something very similar that will work with a DT Swiss RWS. Looking at Origin8 on amazon.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

2018 Octane One Prone 29 frame from Chain Reaction Cycle. I'm going to try out the European enduro-style hardtail scene.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Got a new bucket and gloves! upgraded from a beat up 2R. Its probably fine... but it has smacked some low lying trees and branches.


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*i9 love*

Music to my ears!


----------



## Midnight87 (Sep 2, 2018)

picked up a Maxxis minion dhf and aggressor in 2.5" to replace the Bontrager xr3's, about to convert to tubeless when I get some spare time, ordered a KS lev integra 125mm dropper post, southpaw lever and wolftooth fat paw grips today


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Installed a KS elbow onto my GravityDropper post. Gotta love $6 bike hacks.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

New carbon bars and a stem!! Shortened my stem from 70 to 50.... went 770 on my bars from 750 ... time to go play


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess this can go here too..









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> I guess this can go here too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Tensioners for my Bianchi SS









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BurkC said:


> Tensioners for my Bianchi SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cool, borrowed from the motorcycle world.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

619er said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

619er said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Indeed.


Thanks guys!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So cool, borrowed from the motorcycle world.


...and BMX world

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Drop it with style.*


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Bontrager bottle cage


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

The solution to a problem that never had to happen


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BurkC said:


> ...and BMX world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Which borrowed it from the motorcycle world. BMX didnt hit until the early 1970's. Not sure if they had it at that time but I know motorcycles had it going back into the mid 1960's.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Broads72 said:


> View attachment 1216194
> View attachment 1216195


And who makes that sweet looking dropper lever?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

redwarrior said:


> The solution to a problem that never had to happen
> 
> View attachment 1216266


An explanation please.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And who makes that sweet looking dropper lever?


PNW? Is on the lever lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And who makes that sweet looking dropper lever?


https://www.pnwcomponents.com/collections/cockpit-components/products/loam-lever-dropper-remote



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> An explanation please.


https://wheelsmfg.com/pf30-fat-bike-abec-3-bb-black.html

You must be the one of the 2nd types of people in Chaz's signature.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> PNW? Is on the lever lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I saw that, never heard of them. Good looking stuff for sure.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, Battery will be here shortly to tell you all about it...lol


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I saw that, never heard of them. Good looking stuff for sure.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Yeah, Battery will be here shortly to tell you all about it...lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Battery?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Battery?


One of our members.. we go at it w/family guy stuff in the beginer's corner. He lives in that area, and luvs their stuff. Quality parts.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> One of our members.. we go at it w/family guy stuff in the beginer's corner. He lives in that area, and luvs their stuff. Quality parts.


I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for him.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got one of these after hearing many kudos about them.









also got the car mount and the universal mount for the back of my phone


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> got one of these after hearing many kudos about them.
> 
> View attachment 1216330
> 
> ...


Solid, I have it in 2 bikes the trail bike being one, no problems at all.

The only bummer is my stem is too short so it goes on the handlebar. On the gravel bike it fits perfectly on the stem.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I love PNW Components. I have their Rainier IR dropper, dropper remote, 35mm stem, and their handlebar. They are also local to me as well


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It’s about time you showed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Gambled and won*

3 days of riding and functions as sweet as it looks. Gave up my Wolftooth and took the gamble. Glad I did.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^looks really nice and like it would function well, but $69? Yikes! I think these remotes have some really high margins.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

chazpat said:


> ^looks really nice and like it would function well, but $69? Yikes! I think these remotes have some really high margins.











I got mine this week with a personal discount code 

PNW Components will be launching the i-spec-II adapter late fall and I plan to pick it up for my dropper remote.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

chazpat said:


> ^looks really nice and like it would function well, but $69? Yikes! I think these remotes have some really high margins.


I think the Wolf tooth Dropper lever is about the same price.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> I think the Wolf tooth Dropper lever is about the same price.


Oh, I know. Maybe we'll see more and more hit the market and drive the prices down. Or maybe companies will start providing a high quality remote with their posts.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

picked this up Wednesday.
2019 Fuel EX 8 29

esi grips (not pictured) oneup composite pedals , installed.

still researching what saddle i want.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

eBay | $30

Its kind of funny that we consider this "old school" now









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

BurkC said:


> eBay | $30
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have one of these but I stopped using it on my road bike. If you stop your bike for too long, the stupid thing resets your total mileage. I ended up buying a Garmin Edge 520.


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

Winter riding gloves.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

New Peaty's for the DH bike


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

had my new brake rotors / adapters for a week~ or so finally made time to upgrade

Front Rotor XT RT86 203mm and rear RT86 180mm now..









this was my first diy bike work in 15~yrs.. went pretty smoothly, went on a ride afterwards quite pleased with the results vs the 180XT / 160 avid rotor set up before..


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

My latest purchase: A Monkey Bone brake adapter and new Axle Plate for my Rohloff Speedhub to mount it on my gravel bike. 

Converting my Rohloff Tour Divide bike to a SRAM Eagle system.

The Axle plate in necessary to transfer the counter-rotational torque from the hub into the frame. The notch on the Axle Plate fits into the notched out area of the brake adapter.

Internally Geared Hubs are great but they are a little more difficult to set up than derailleur systems.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

LBS had some new test ride WTB Rocket saddles for $20









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

BurkC said:


> LBS had some new test ride WTB Rocket saddles for $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does the rocket feel compared to the pure ? same amount of padding ?


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

johnD said:


> how does the rocket feel compared to the pure ? same amount of padding ?


Haven't tried the Pure but all my bikes have the Rocket

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

Midnight87 said:


> View attachment 1215475
> 
> 
> picked up a Maxxis minion dhf and aggressor in 2.5" to replace the Bontrager xr3's, about to convert to tubeless when I get some spare time, ordered a KS lev integra 125mm dropper post, southpaw lever and wolftooth fat paw grips today


Really funny. I just took off my 2.35 forekaster for the 29 2.5 aggressor. I have the 2.5 dhf up front. I have the wolftooth fat paw grips as well ! 
I love the 2.5 aggressor compared to my 2.35 forekaster.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

BurkC said:


> Haven't tried the Pure but all my bikes have the Rocket
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


cool , i'm looking for one to try this week. is the padding pretty firm or soft ? thanks


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

johnD said:


> cool , i'm looking for one to try this week. is the padding pretty firm or soft ? thanks


Firm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

BurkC said:


> Firm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thanks Burk !


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Used the T25, 5mm, and 6mm today, and it's love at fist use. Quite an investment, but it's also the most used tools for a bike. Very happy.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

GKelley said:


> View attachment 1216987
> 
> 
> Used the T25, 5mm, and 6mm today, and it's love at fist use. Quite an investment, but it's also the most used tools for a bike. Very happy.


Nice find! Some of my allen heads were wearing down so I picked up a full set made by Husky at Home Depot for $23.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Battery said:


> Nice find! Some of my allen heads were wearing down so I picked up a full set made by Husky at Home Depot for $23.


I got so many different hex sets for different uses. Hopefully, this is the hex set to end them all.. Or at least mostly. lol


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I got tired of my Camelbak Rogue not having enough space to carry most of my stuff. I decided to upgrade to my new Osprey Raptor 14!


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Magura mt5 brakes









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

2.5 wt aggressor 29 😀


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

Battery said:


> I got tired of my Camelbak Rogue not having enough space to carry most of my stuff. I decided to upgrade to my new Osprey Raptor 14!
> 
> View attachment 1217088


I just bought the raptor 10. Should be coming in a couple days. ?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Battery said:


> I got tired of my Camelbak Rogue not having enough space to carry most of my stuff. I decided to upgrade to my new Osprey Raptor 14!
> 
> View attachment 1217088


I have had this same model for 4 years now...one of the best camp gear purchases I have ever made!!! definitely not that color anymore!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

New hip pack to keep stuff off my back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I guess this can go here too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moved most parts from another bike but the new bits are:

Azoic 780mm handlebar
Hussefelt stem 40mm
Chromag grips
Chesters
Lezyne bottle cage









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk to send pics of my Unit


The Korn approves :thumbsup:

lol!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL! Good one!


Cornfield said:


> The Korn approves
> 
> lol!


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

How do you like the shorter stem on that bike?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> How do you like the shorter stem on that bike?


Its fine, but may go to 60mm, just not sure how that will play with 780mm bars. I will get a better feel at my local trail later.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Demo'd this a few months ago. And I just got a text from my buddy that we get a 15% bump for night shift. Should see about an extra $1k/month until december.... well not anymore at least. It was between this, the 5010, and a release 5c or 3, but you cant demo the DBs


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

New Enve 635s...


----------



## Debonair (Dec 20, 2016)

Everything is already on. Only the frame and wheels are stock.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

BurkC said:


> Haven't tried the Pure but all my bikes have the Rocket
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Rocket 's a good choice !!!!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just picked up a new-to-me Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead from a fellow mtbr member. Will be taking some time to build it, so it won't be seeing dirt for awhile.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice, Plus tires?


Harold said:


> Just picked up a new-to-me Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead from a fellow mtbr member. Will be taking some time to build it, so it won't be seeing dirt for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Nice, Plus tires?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I'm going 29er with 2.6 rubber.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> Pretty sure I'm going 29er with 2.6 rubber.


That frame looks great! I've already built my 29er hardtail. Now I am in the market for a 27.5" FS enduro-style frame. I gotta mix it up in my garage just a little bit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Battery said:


> That frame looks great! I've already built my 29er hardtail. Now I am in the market for a 27.5" FS enduro-style frame. I gotta mix it up in my garage just a little bit.


I'll eventually be adding a longer travel FS bike. Right now, my Bucksaw does passable duty for that, but isn't ideal for the stupid-fast straight downhills we can get around here. The Pedalhead is going to wind up being what I ride for smoother, flowier trails for sure, as well as bikepacking, and also when I'm looking to do lots of climbing. I'll be building it up with a 140mm fork, and will be looking to push its limits just to figure out exactly the sorts of stuff I prefer to ride it on.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

$23 for a handlebar for my around-town bike. In homage to the original klunkers I bought a bar made for a Yamaha dirt bike. 31.6" wide, about 3.5" rise, and a nice sweep of about 15°. Steel, heavy, fun and comfortable


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> I'll eventually be adding a longer travel FS bike. Right now, my Bucksaw does passable duty for that, but isn't ideal for the stupid-fast straight downhills we can get around here. The Pedalhead is going to wind up being what I ride for smoother, flowier trails for sure, as well as bikepacking, and also when I'm looking to do lots of climbing. I'll be building it up with a 140mm fork, and will be looking to push its limits just to figure out exactly the sorts of stuff I prefer to ride it on.


I built my bike frame up using a Fox 34 Factory with a 130mm air shaft. I probably should have gone with a 140mm air shaft instead. I took a couple of good hits that bottomed out the fork. I just added another volume spacer to the fork and I will see what that does. It came stock with 3 already installed and a max of 6 can be inserted.

Octane One recommends a max of 130mm of fork travel for this bike as a 29er but it seems that a couple of people have used a 140 and even a 150mm forks on this frame. Octane One also has another Prone frame for 27.5" wheels with slightly different geometry to run 140/150mm forks.

Overall, I run this bike pretty damn hard on the trails. I'm thinking maybe I was meant to ride enduro-style bikes haha!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Picked this up today...

Yeti SB 100


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chase2wheels said:


> Picked this up today...
> 
> Yeti SB 100
> 
> View attachment 1217288


Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*My new NINER!!!*








just ordered this from jensonusa.com it'll be here tomorrow


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

This weeks score!
Mole


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

PC971









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fabric Flat Pro Carbon saddle for my Trigger


----------



## jt-nr (Sep 3, 2015)

*New 2019 kona wozo*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jt-nr said:


> View attachment 1217840


The rack? the bike? The car? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt-nr (Sep 3, 2015)

The bike, rack is old and the Subaru older


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jt-nr said:


> The bike, rack is old and the Subaru older




Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I don't have any photos yet but I ordered a custom set of 29er wheels for my mountain bike. I'm gonna put my Hope Pro 4 wheelset up for sale and stick with this new set because they are wider and can take more punishment.

Here is the link: https://www.speedgearbike.com/43907...bitex-stan-s-flow-mk3-wheel-set?catid=1193842

Despite how hard they are to install, I am also considering a set of Cush Core inserts too. I'm not sold on the idea just yet and I want to see where my riding adventures take me before I buy a set.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Answer 3" protaper 810 riser handlebars.. honestly not sure if I'm keeping them on this bike.. needed to raise bars up due to back strain with the 19~mm riser bars I had before.. 

Paid a princely $25~ for these..so meh.. figured I'd give them a shot. (also don't tell my wife I put my bike in her flowers =p)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing major but all my bikes have one. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Got me a new set o' shoes


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

for my Slate


----------



## steelerector (Apr 9, 2018)

New rides for the wife and I!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Recent purchases include these green ODI green grip clamps. My family and friends think I tend to choose too many dark colours for ... everything! So ... green clamps!  Also have new rotors coming in green! Living on the edge, I tell ya!









Oh and then yesterday I picked up some light elbow and knee pads at 30% off. I wasn't going to post them, but somehow my buddy managed to get this shot after a rock roll on Fromme.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Wolftooth DropStop chainring and Roadlink with Shimano RX800 clutch rear derailleur in the mail for my Slate


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Just bought a vintage Selle Italia Flite titanium for my gravel bike on eBay for $30. Decent condition.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263956719060

Pics to follow

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Lefty hub, WTB Rim & Tire, wheel build, valve stem.
Finally.
(Easiest tubeless setup I've ever made. Tire slid right on, a little sealant, a gorilla tape jerry rigged pump and done. I think it took less time than a tubed tire. Kinda freaking me out.)


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

A clamp









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Upgraded from a 2014 Trek Fuel Ex-5 to this.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

What goes better on a '90's RAThopper gravel grinder than a classic 90's saddle. The time-honored Selle Italia Flite! (for $30)










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I bought tire condoms. I also have a custom set of wider wheels inbound hopefully by next weekend. My wheels will be 29ers with Stan's Flow 29mm ID rims and Bitex hubs. I bought them from Wayne at https://www.speedgearbike.com/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

*DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline 27,5" 24mm Wheelset*

DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline 27,5" 24mm Wheelset
Maxxis Ikon 27.5x2.20" TR EXO 3C MaxxSpeed 120 Folding
Shimano XT M8000 11 Speed 11-42t Cassette


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Wolftooth ReMote and AB 28T oval:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

Picked this up to extend my riding season.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

wtb rocket pro 150


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

johnD said:


> wtb rocket pro 150
> 
> View attachment 1219203


I know someone who has one of these @x3speed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

for chiner "full squish" build in progress xc bike. Fox Performance 32 Float SC 29 100 Grip 3-Position 15QRx110 Boost 51mm Rake Fork 2018. $583 shipped from bikebling.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I got my big order of clothing from Art's Cyclery! Additionally, I bought a Hero 4 Black via Amazon to use with my gimbal rather than grabbing a Hero 7 Black. I learned the hard way that my Hero 5 doesn't play well with gimbals.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Taking my B17 off my fatbike and putting this guy on for Fall-Spring. It's pulling commuter duty at the moment so wanted something weatherproof but similar.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

And on the bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

MCHB said:


> And on the bike!
> 
> View attachment 1219331


Nice. Talk to me about that light mount. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

BurkC said:


> Nice. Talk to me about that light mount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Two hose clamps and a piece of tube (one around the bar over a piece of tube and another one looped through that around the flashlight). It sounds stupid but it works awesome!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

MCHB said:


> Two hose clamps and a piece of tube (one around the bar over a piece of tube and another one looped through that around the flashlight). It sounds stupid but it works awesome!


Not stupid at all. I did something similar on a shotgun

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Derp! Picture's upside down but it shows my mounting strategy lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Decided to get in on the slack full suspension game. New to me 2015 Enduro Evo. This was on its maiden voyage today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Finally found an orange helmet I liked.
Mole


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got some Raceface Chester pedals for my Slate and my Trigger for winter commutes


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

New Ikon / Rekon for the SS.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> Finally found an orange helmet I liked.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1219458


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Maintenance time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I caved in and bought a GoPro Hero 7 for my biking adventures.










Oh and I'm addicted to GoPro cameras.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

:???: ut:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> :???: ut:


:lol:

Because one is never enough.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*latest purchase*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Uwibami said:


> View attachment 1219944


Nice!


----------



## Goshawk (Jun 20, 2018)

Brand-X Ascend Dropper, installed on bike!


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 25, 2018)

In anticipation of my new bike arriving I just got the following:

*Motorex 100ml Dry Power Lube:*









*Lezyne Shock Drive Pump:*









*Pedro's Prestige Floor Pump:*









*Bell Super 3R MIPS Helmet:*









Tomorrow, assuming I have time to put it together, I'll be able to post my bike too.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Battery said:


> I caved in and bought a GoPro Hero 7 for my biking adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me glad I found video editing to be way too time consuming, and my footage way too boring to be worth putting the effort into. More money for bike maintenance vs. GoPro/gimbal/memory/computer upgrades/Adobe subscriptions =)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Makes me glad I found video editing to be way too time consuming, and my footage way too boring to be worth putting the effort into. More money for bike maintenance vs. GoPro/gimbal/memory/computer upgrades/Adobe subscriptions =)


Ditto! I take pics with my phone or camera if its a worthy trip.

But coming home, downloading, editing etc, is not my cup of tea.

Battery will produce some great videos. Like this one:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I am a video editor enthusiast and I like to start video projects with my Final Cut Pro software. I might try my hand and set cameras down some of my local trails and record some runs by the locals.

I'm actually influenced by LukeMTB on YouTube. He is a local rider, video editor, and I believe he posts here on MTBR too. That's how I found his YouTube! Here is one of his awesome videos. I want to learn and create content like this:






Nice video jcd 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Shimano RD800RX clutch road derailleur for the Slate, Raceface Chester pedals in the mail for my Trigger and my Beargrease


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Ditto! I take pics with my phone or camera if its a worthy trip.
> 
> But coming home, downloading, editing etc, is not my cup of tea.
> 
> Battery will produce some great videos. Like this one:


I used to to run the GoPro and download and skip the editing. Post up raw footage. I like the sounds of the ride over any editing. The viewer actually is along for the ride with all their senses. Nothing against editing but for me raw footage is wayyyyy better to view in my opinion.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Agree! Mine are raw, but in reality my rides are not that exciting, lol except when I travel, like Sedona for example. So I gave up on the gopro thing!


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I used to to run the GoPro and download and skip the editing. Post up raw footage. I like the sounds of the ride over any editing. The viewer actually is along for the ride with all their senses. Nothing against editing but for me raw footage is wayyyyy better to view in my opinion.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I usually record with Protune so I can manually set my colors, lighting, and shadows in Final Cut Pro. I don’t like to add music or alter too much. In a sense, I want to record like Nate Hills does for his #followcamfriday series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> I usually record with Protune so I can manually set my colors, lighting, and shadows in Final Cut Pro. I don't like to add music or alter too much. In a sense, I want to record like Nate Hills does for his #followcamfriday series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing some of the footage. I didn't grab the deal on the GP 5 that I was offered. I may start with a low end model to see if its something I would use.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of the footage. I didn't grab the deal on the GP 5 that I was offered. I may start with a low end model to see if its something I would use.


Get a used Hero 4 instead of the 5. You can do the dead cat mod on the top microphone or buy a Windslayer. Hero 4 has a way better microphone. I have a video on my YT that used a Hero 5 with a gimbal and it didn't turn out well. I will PM you a link to my YT channel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NigelMTB said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of the footage. I didn't grab the deal on the GP 5 that I was offered. I may start with a low end model to see if its something I would use.





Battery said:


> Get a used Hero 4 instead of the 5. You can do the dead cat mod on the top microphone or buy a Windslayer. Hero 4 has a way better microphone. I have a video on my YT that used a Hero 5 with a gimbal and it didn't turn out well. I will PM you a link to my YT channel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or he can PM me and I have my 3 for sale!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Or he can PM me and I have my 3 for sale!


Even better! Don't forget to autograph it for him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Or he can PM me and I have my 3 for sale!


Really, you have 3 Hero 4's for sale? Shoot me some info please. Is the autograph extra?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> Really, you have 3 Hero 4's for sale? Shoot me some info please. Is the autograph extra?


LOL! He has a Hero 3 that he wants to unload. He will cut you an MTBR deal on it.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> LOL! He has a Hero 3 that he wants to unload. He will cut you an MTBR deal on it.


Ahhh thanks for the heads up. Im guessing he was going to change the 3 to an 8 and tell me, don't be like Battery, get the new version 8 from me and be ahead of the game. LOL


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> Ahhh thanks for the heads up. Im guessing he was going to change the 3 to an 8 and tell me, don't be like Battery, get the new version 8 from me and be ahead of the game. LOL


Lol! Well if you want to dabble into action recording to see if you like it, definitely buy his used camera. I also recommend a Stuntman chest harness. You can grab those from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> Lol! Well if you want to dabble into action recording to see if you like it, definitely buy his used camera. I also recommend a Stuntman chest harness. You can grab those from Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, waiting see what they MTBR deal is he has. @jcd46 Let me know what you have and i may be interested. Thanks

Battery, that vid with the Hero 5 on your link looks good. Im guessing the 4 is very similar?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NigelMTB said:


> Really, you have 3 Hero 4's for sale? Shoot me some info please. Is the autograph extra?


PM sent.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> Cool, waiting see what they MTBR deal is he has. @jcd46 Let me know what you have and i may be interested. Thanks
> 
> Battery, that vid with the Hero 5 on your link looks good. Im guessing the 4 is very similar?


I will PM you about all of this so we don't clog this thread up with GoPro stuff haha!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bought this and got a free Vaya









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

:|


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zero sense post which was deleted by its author and this dribble added in.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that THE one ring? 


the one ring said:


> :|
> 
> View attachment 1220201


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Is that THE one ring?


Edit: That spacer was purchased (but ultimately not needed) to finish this build:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Raceface Chester Pedals, Orange ones on the way for the Beargrease


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

pair of socks


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

MOAR PARTS! 

Avid speed dial 7 brake levers and a compressionless housing and cable kit (I swapped out the tektro brakes to bb7's about a year ago but didn't bother with the levers at that time) and a Lezyne Strip Drive rear light.









I made a siezure inducing and poorly made video of the light. The Cylon mode is my favorite! :thumbsup:


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Gearing up for the PNW rain. New Leatt DBX 5.0.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*What a difference two teeth make...*

28t on the plus bike...turns out that's all I needed to clean some ugly berms on a steep climb that have been kicking me around all summer. My 46 year old knees are thanking me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You went up two teeth or down two teeth? Congrats by the way.


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 25, 2018)

*Santa Cruz Nomad*


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Fox Attack Fire softshell*

Cold weather should be here soon. Got this to make the winter weather a little bit less miserable to be out on the trails.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Ah! Shimano bleeding kit. I don't know why I waited so long to switch to hydraulic brakes. They require more maintenance but hey it's part of the fun and the performance is rewarding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

JDTorr said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to switch to hydraulic brakes. They require more maintenance but hey...


^^^^ Hydraulic brakes require more maintenance? What?


----------



## helmetwill (Jul 6, 2017)

I just bought these... haven't received them yet but hoping they fix my new wrist issue... I've been mtbing for over 15 years with no issues. Recently started riding a downhill park on a new bike with much wider handlebars and the pain is awful. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Uggh! I wish this was back in Passion.

Found these at Jenson's super cheap so grabbed a pair, my 510s are still good but now I have a back up.

Arundel bottle cage. Not happy with the Lezyne cages I got. Lesson, don't change what you know works.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Hydraulic brakes require maintenance? What?


fify


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Recent purchases for the 2017 Fuel EX:

1. Green ODI grip clamps
2. Clarks 180 mm rotors front and back (the old back rotor was 160)
3. Most importantly, a FOX DPX2 to replace the stock shock


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My custom rims are here from Wayne @SpeedGearBike! Stan's Flow with Bitex hubs. I slipped my Cush Core on it and I will install tires on it tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Hydraulic brakes require more maintenance? What?


I don't know where some come up with that.









More like it.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't know where some come up with that.
> 
> View attachment 1221137
> 
> ...


Oh well. It was me. I just learned how to bleed brakes and how to overhaul a hydraulic caliper, things I never worry with my old bb7 brakes. I said it somewhere and it still floating around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> My custom rims are here from Wayne @SpeedGearBike! Stan's Flow with Bitex hubs. I slipped my Cush Core on it and I will install tires on it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! How do you like them? I know you need to ride them first.

But..first impression?


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Battery said:


> My custom rims are here from Wayne @SpeedGearBike! Stan's Flow with Bitex hubs. I slipped my Cush Core on it and I will install tires on it tomorrow.


I got a pair from him, except the rims are Sentrys. It was one of the last items he had on eBay before he dropped off of there. Only one ride so far.



jcd46 said:


> Found these at Jenson's super cheap so grabbed a pair, my 510s are still good but now I have a back up.


Has the orange fleet met the orange feet?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet! How do you like them? I know you need to ride them first.
> 
> But..first impression?





the one ring said:


> I got a pair from him, except the rims are Sentrys. It was one of the last items he had on eBay before he dropped off of there. Only one ride so far.


I loved the fact that he packed them into 1 wheel box instead of 2 like my Hope wheels were shipped. Wayne did an awesome job tubeless taping the rim and then he wrapped the rim in plastic to prevent any scrapes or accidental damage to the rim or the tape. The rims have zero scratches on them after the build!

The spokes are really tight too! I checked all of the spokes just to make sure one wasn't super loose. I also like the Bitex hubs. The rear hub has a nice sound to them. I would say that the Bitex hub is one level down from the Pro 4 regarding hub noise.

Also, Wayne gave me some Halloween candy!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol @TOR! Not yet, they did arrive with 2 pairs of laces, one is green.

I'm fighting the flu for 3 days now, so no rides this week.

@Battery. Sweet! No pun! 

Ps. Couldn't quote you guys for some reason. Probably because I'm sick!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

To get over your sickness faster, just ride a professional enduro race trail at maximum speed. You will forget that your're sick within the first few minutes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JDTorr said:


> Oh well. It was me. I just learned how to bleed brakes and how to overhaul a hydraulic caliper, things I never worry with my old bb7 brakes. I said it somewhere and it still floating around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bleeding is only done if you get air in the lines. Which happens if you have a wheel off and squeeze the lever, you learn pretty quick not to do that. Overhaul a caliper, never heard of anyone needing to do that. Basically changing out pads is really the only maintenance in a closed system, hydraulic disc brakes. If you are ever low on fluid it's because you have a leak or you ride downhill forever consistently. Basically hydro brakes are pretty much maintenance free.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

My fatbike's been pulling commuter duty for about a month and while I've been using a chinsy cable lock at the shop and with wanting to use my bike to get around town more I can't help but think I went to far in the other direction!

...There's no kill like overkill! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MCHB said:


> My fatbike's been pulling commuter duty for about a month and while I've been using a chinsy cable lock at the shop and with wanting to use my bike to get around town more I can't help but think I went to far in the other direction!
> 
> ...There's no kill like overkill! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1221215


yup! you repair things with tools, but you FIX things with a hammer!


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bleeding is only done if you get air in the lines. Which happens if you have a wheel off and squeeze the lever, you learn pretty quick not to do that. Overhaul a caliper, never heard of anyone needing to do that. Basically changing out pads is really the only maintenance in a closed system, hydraulic disc brakes. If you are ever low on fluid it's because you have a leak or you ride downhill forever consistently. Basically hydro brakes are pretty much maintenance free.


You have to bleed lines when you cut the hoses which are ridiculously long in most cases. By overhauling the caliper I meant to clean and lube your poisons. You need to do this if you see only one piston coming out when pulling the lever. After a long period of use one of the pistons will get stuck because on the dust.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

shekky said:


> yup! you repair things with tools, but you FIX things with a hammer!


Either that or a big arse impact! :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

JDTorr said:


> You have to bleed lines when you cut the hoses which are ridiculously long in most cases. By overhauling the caliper I meant to clean and lube your poisons. You need to do this if you see only one piston coming out when pulling the lever. After a long period of use one of the pistons will get stuck because on the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're careful and do it right, you don't have to bleed Shimanos when you cut the line. My SLXes have never been bled.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, no a full bleed but only to take the bubble out of the master cylinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> If you're careful and do it right, you don't have to bleed Shimanos when you cut the line. My SLXes have never been bled.


Love mine too! My buddy took a spin on the Kona, he goes "those brakes are awesome!" Yep SLX from Merlins, great price and better than Deore.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Love mine too! My buddy took a spin on the Kona, he goes "those brakes are awesome!" Yep SLX from Merlins, great price and better than Deore.


Totally true. Just installed those on my intense and they are sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

new helmet.. really wanted adjustable visor ..becasue fixed visors are always blocking my vision it seems

blah blah Giant Rail SX helmet:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I couldnt pass this jackett on sale at Jensons! We dont get too cold in SoCal but all I had was a couple of wind breakers.

Kona rain jackett and another Arundel cage. God forbid my cages don't match


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I donated money to Evergreen MTB Alliance (my local trail advocacy group) and got a set of grips as a "thank you" for supporting them. I can't wait to see the new trails they have planned!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Son's new ride









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

that looks fun, what bike is it?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Quickly grew tired of sitting on a little stool with the bike on automotive jackstands. Got a much needed stand for working on and basically storing the bike on.

Another unexpected plus, I could teach the kid to change his own flat!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff Jim, be sure to show him the trick of flipping the bike upside down to work on it trailside.

Nice race Porsche project lurking in the background.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

bridgestone14 said:


> that looks fun, what bike is it?


Growler Mr Big Stuff on B+ wheels

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I decided to try clipless again. This time, I went with Crank Brothers Mallet Enduros! They were discounted on Amazon and direct from Crank Brothers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got this for my daughter, picking it up on Saturday


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

a air gauge that doesn't let air out of the tire.

trailthis - ebay


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff Jim, be sure to show him the trick of flipping the bike upside down to work on it trailside.
> 
> Nice race Porsche project lurking in the background.


Um, upside down? I'll have to try that one.
As for the car, not a Porsche but can see how you came to that conclusion. Unfortunately, funds are pending and then it's getting shipped to Georgia where it's new owner will hopefully be able to bring her back to life.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that a 280Z?^^


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> Quickly grew tired of sitting on a little stool with the bike on automotive jackstands. Got a much needed stand for working on and basically storing the bike on.
> 
> Another unexpected plus, I could teach the kid to change his own flat!
> View attachment 1222236
> ...


I am also spying what might be a sweet drumset in the background as well...details?


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Put a little sweat equity in today.

Upgraded to an X fusion Enix RL2 Air fork, 130mm travel (from a suntour XCT)

Upgraded from mechanical disc brakes to Tektro Auriga hydraulic disc brakes.

Should make a big difference.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Is that a 280Z?^^


Yes, with a badass V8. I can't believe I jumped to a Porsche from the first photos. I had a 240-Z years ago. Fun cars and a handful with that power plant.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, with a badass V8. I can't believe I jumped to a Porsche from the first photos. I had a 240-Z years ago. Fun cars and a handful with that power plant.


Those are awesome! We had discussed that way back. I had a 240z as well, and it was mint when I bought it. The one car I wish I still have.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Yeah, awesome Z.
Have the new owner join here so he can keep us apprised of it's progress.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I seem to like collecting Specialized 2FO shoes. I just bought a pair of Cliplites for 40 percent off at my LBS. I actually like these shoes! They look like flats. Feel like flats. But they are clipless! I had a clipless crash moment today when I tried to unclip from my non-dominant foot first and I toppled over 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

damn this thread was hard to find , why move it ?

backcountry has this color on sale , $85 free shipping.

true to size of anybody is wondering.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Rainy season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Salsa Timberjack, Fox 34 Performance Elite, Hadley/Spank Oozy Trail 345, XT.

Back on a hardtail.

Stoked!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

some Giant apparel


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

NiteRider Lumina 1000 Boost


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

NiteRider Solas 100


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> NiteRider Lumina 1000 Boost


i think i have the 900 boost. i wonder how much brighter the 1000 is...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

shekky said:


> i think i have the 900 boost. i wonder how much brighter the 1000 is...


I just ordered the 900. Nashbar has $25.00 off $99.00. Can't wait, like my 450 but this will be better.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new XT 11 speed upgrade for my hawk hill. 11-46 cassette, crankset with 30T ring and shifter.

should make grinding up the long fire roads in marin just a little easier.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Ok I couldnt pass this jackett on sale at Jensons! We dont get too cold in SoCal but all I had was a couple of wind breakers.
> 
> Kona rain jackett and another Arundel cage. God forbid my cages don't match


Quoting myself because that jackett is fn awesome! What a deal for $30.00!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Got a replacement rim, plus some spokes and nipples the other day. First time messing with wheels beyond tensioning a couple and redishing one. Simple job, since I changed out the damaged spokes first, then zip tied everything together before swapping rims. I didn't want to do this, just couldn't see paying someone else to work on anything having to do with my bike. I always get a lot of satisfaction from doing my own work, but that doesn't mean I enjoy it. This was actually kind of...fun?:skep:
I feel a bit tempted to build a whole wheelset, now!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I joined the Transition family today! This is my 2018 Transition Sentinel NX I bought from Evo.com.

List of things to do:
New dropper remote (Race Face remote sucks)

Install Cushcore

Swap wheels to tubeless

Get a GX Eagle kit

Swap out the Chester handlebar and stem with my

PNW Components parts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

No more dirty bikes on the roof rack.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

tuckerjt07 said:


> No more dirty bikes on the roof rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dog looks suspicious...


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

shekky said:


> the dog looks suspicious...


The dog is scared of her shadow at times. Just a trait of mastiff puppies being a bit timid/suspicious of things as they mature.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> I joined the Transition family today! This is my 2018 Transition Sentinel NX I bought from Evo.com.
> 
> List of things to do:
> New dropper remote (Race Face remote sucks)
> ...


Nice looking bike, You are going to need a bike garage soon for that Fleet of rides.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats, Battery!

Tucker, I think your dog is fearing she's about to get a bath.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> Nice looking bike, You are going to need a bike garage soon for that Fleet of rides.


Yep. Next house I buy will have a 3 car garage so I can dedicate an area for workspace. This bike has a really big wheelbase. I can't hang it on my vertical bike rack in my garage! I might have to buy a short section of the Rubbermaid Fast Track system and mount it just slightly higher.

I did order some upgrades. It didn't take long! I have an ANVL handlebar and stem coming in (Transition's in-house parts brand). I also ordered a custom stem cap from https://stemcaps.com/ and a PNW Components lever to replace this crappy Race Face dropper lever. I also grabbed some downtube protection from Bike Armor!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> Yep. Next house I buy will have a 3 car garage so I can dedicate an area for workspace. This bike has a really big wheelbase. I can't hang it on my vertical bike rack in my garage! I might have to buy a short section of the Rubbermaid Fast Track system and mount it just slightly higher.


I'm with you on that. I want a 3 or more garage house. Work space is key plus toy storage


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

NigelMTB said:


> I'm with you on that. I want a 3 or more garage house. Work space is key plus toy storage


I ordered this stem cap to use in my YouTube videos: https://stemcaps.com/collections/stemcap-originals/products/the-oh-s-t-stem-cover


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Yep. Next house I buy will have a 3 car garage so I can dedicate an area for workspace. This bike has a really big wheelbase. I can't hang it on my vertical bike rack in my garage! I might have to buy a short section of the Rubbermaid Fast Track system and mount it just slightly higher.
> 
> I did order some upgrades. It didn't take long! I have an ANVL handlebar and stem coming in (Transition's in-house parts brand). I also ordered a custom stem cap from https://stemcaps.com/ and a PNW Components lever to replace this crappy Race Face dropper lever. I also grabbed some downtube protection from Bike Armor!


https://www.performancebike.com/sho...e/indoor/transit-stand-up-floor-stand-40-1520


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> https://www.performancebike.com/sho...e/indoor/transit-stand-up-floor-stand-40-1520


I actually have a floor stand that I use for my bikes. However, my Sentinel seems to be invisible from my wife when it's mounted on the vertical rack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Lezyne HV flex hose hand pump. This thing is SMALL.

Will go in my CamelBak









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> I ordered this stem cap to use in my YouTube videos: https://stemcaps.com/collections/stemcap-originals/products/the-oh-s-t-stem-cover


LOL that will definitely stand out


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My ANVL 40mm stem and 800mm handlebar direct from Transition 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as fancy^^

A couple of new NiteRider lights, and a bottle to fill up the cart to $99


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Not as fancy^^
> 
> A couple of new NiteRider lights, and a bottle to fill up the cart to $99


Is that a purple sex toy? giggity!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Is that a 280Z?^^


Series 1 1970 240Z. No rot, totally straight subframe rails, just a couple things totally unheard of with these cars.



sXeXBMXer said:


> I am also spying what might be a sweet drumset in the background as well...details?


Yes, the other love my friend had. He and I used to play side by side for too many hours (too many drinks as well). I eventually sold my Tama and Pearl sets as I began to respect neighbors more and more. I still have my Roland TD-7 kit though. I was given his classic Ludwig set with roto-toms, cymbals, hardware, new DW9000 dbl kick set up, and more. I need to bust that **** out not that I'm thinking about it.



WHALENARD said:


> ^Yeah, awesome Z.
> Have the new owner join here so he can keep us apprised of it's progress.


Don't know that he would, but he's promised pics.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> Yes, the other love my friend had. He and I used to play side by side for too many hours (too many drinks as well). I eventually sold my Tama and Pearl sets as I began to respect neighbors more and more. I still have my Roland TD-7 kit though. I was given his classic Ludwig set with roto-toms, cymbals, hardware, new DW9000 dbl kick set up, and more. I need to bust that **** out not that I'm thinking about it.
> 
> Don't know that he would, but he's promised pics.


definitely need to get it set up, and make some noise...screw the neighbors  (aren't they always mowing the lawn and making other noise? They owe you....)

what year Ludwig? Might be worth some money. I play and teach for a living. Still play in 2 rock bands and a jazz band. Grew up in the punk and thrash metal scenes in the 80's. Also my dad was a jazz drummer so we always had that playing around the house too


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gratefulshane (Jan 18, 2018)

Got a great deal on a new ride. 
2019 Santa Cruz Chameleon D+ (with some factory added upgrades at no charge)


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I just updated my 2.5 year old build thread. It's been a while, but I'm back at it again.



Gritter said:


> A couple of years later, and I'm finally getting around to building up this beast. I just ordered a few things, including an 8-speed drivetrain for it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

These came in the mail today. As usual, my purchases are not as exciting as most that are posted here.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Are you changing the color of your Brake hoses?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bridgestone14 said:


> Are you changing the color of your Brake hoses?


I'm putting the XT M-8000 brakes back on it. I took them off when I had the frame crack repaired. In my impatience to ride the bike again after the frame repair, I put Avid BB-7 on it (with the red cable housings) because I didn't have any barbs and olives for the hydro system. Since it was rideable the way it was, I have been lazy about getting the hydro fittings the past few months.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

New Camelbak for longer rides, I only have a Dakine 1.5L.

I've been riding packless for the most part, but on group rides, I don't want to be "that guy".

Some DMR pedals for my fall project. 

Sorry for the crapy pic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

New 700mm cockpit and new Lizard skins









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

BurkC said:


>


That is a clean cockpit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Chesters and dropper for the Kona Unit. And some tire levers for me and my son.

















Got the Chesters on but the dropper came with a CX lever. :madman:

So&#8230; need to buy the correct lever. And some olives and inserts so I can shorten those brake lines. And new grips since I managed to bust the end off of one kissing a tree.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

You know the saying, "don't drink and Prime".

Ok, I don't drink anyone, but that doesn't stop me from seeing something and telling myself, "Ooo, carbon fiber. I can afford that"









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> You know the saying, "don't drink and Prime".
> 
> Ok, I don't drink anyone, but that doesn't stop me from seeing something and telling myself, "Ooo, carbon fiber. I can afford that"
> 
> ...


Ooo, nice!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, tires. Not really that exciting but necessary.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I won a couple of packs at the silent auction fundraiser for the local university cycling team. Also got some Smith cycling glasses and some gift cards. All for a good cause.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

1120181735 by Nate, on Flickr

For my Pedalhead frame


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

more free swag due to various reason i get frequently Giant Recon HL1600 headlight for night riding..









not sure how well it shows in this picture but it is quite bright .. pretty nice little piece of gear.. certainly fantastic for $0 anyways..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New rear shock ^^









'Born to ride!'


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Harold said:


> 1120181735 by Nate, on Flickr
> 
> For my Pedalhead frame


Very nice - what's it going on?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bjeast said:


> Very nice - what's it going on?


GG Pedalhead

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Harold said:


> GG Pedalhead
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Very cool looking bike!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bjeast said:


> Very cool looking bike!


It rides better than it looks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Kenda Slant Six's for some Oklahoma hard pack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

My first Kustom Cap and bolt.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Buy the way, just got the bike too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wrecked last weekend and damaged my carbon bars more than I was confortable with continuing to use, so I bought a Chromag OSX bar on my way home. Also found that I buggered up my ODI Rogue grips, so I replaced them with some Ergon GA2 fat grips. The clamp bolts on the ODI clamps kept corroding from sweat, which was starting to piss me off after replacing them a couple times and having difficulty getting the old ones off intact.

Also, I was giving the bike a little tlc this afternoon chasing some annoying noises. Serviced my pedals, and figured out that the pedal threads were dry. That isn't something I am usually guilty of, but it was the culprit, alright. Oh well, I gave them fresh bearings and bushings, too, even though I suppose that wasn't immediately necessary.

Also gave my brakes a mini bleed, removing some air bubbles that were giving me some inconsistent braking at times.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got my new gloves in.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearl Izumi sale and also hard to find size 49


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new kicks, coordinate with my Slate








and my Trigger


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Replaced my deraileur cable and housing with jagwire stuff, picked up a 9 speed shimano xt derailleur to replace a worn out altus, new cassette and chain as well as a cassette removal tool and a pair of park tool chain plier thingys. Worked way better than the last time I changed a cassette; I used a freewheel removal tool (which was slightly undersize), an old chain and pair of vicegrips lol. MONKEY MAKE SEPERATE!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Cane Creek DB Coil CS and Ti-Spring for my M16c


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I haven't ridden in 2 weeks thanks to my college classes. I went stir crazy and decided to go shopping.

Got my first pair of FiveTen shoes on Cyber Monday!










New take off Fox DPX2 from another Sentinel! I can replace my Deluxe RT!










My new ANVL pedals and saddle! The pedals are very grippy. I got both of these on Cyber Monday direct from Transition.



















Coming soon: SRAM GX Eagle with SunRace cassette!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

DVO Topaz and Diamond


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

base layer and frame pack


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got my Eagle! Installation wasn't too bad. Luckily I had a hub spacer to install the cassette. I installed it without a spacer and it rubbed all over the spokes. I also had a fun time trying to set the drivetrain to climb onto the lowest gear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Park PCS-9

I can't believe I survived this long without one

Best part; craigslist $75










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

32SC Factory


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Noble TR38 Carbon Rims with Industry Nine Torch Hubs, Maxxis Assegai 27.5x2.5 WT 3C MaxxGrip DH Casing, Shimano 203mm Ice Tech Rotors.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 32SC Factory
> 
> View attachment 1228267
> 
> View attachment 1228268


Damn. Check and mate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

BurkC said:


> Damn. Check and mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Quite pleased so far with it dropping a little more than 3/4 of a lb off the bike. It was 30* and raining all weekend, so I am hoping to get e preliminary ride tomorrow night on a gravel route.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Quite pleased so far with it dropping a little more than 3/4 of a lb off the bike. It was 30* and raining all weekend, so I am hoping to get e preliminary ride tomorrow night on a gravel route.


Dirty Sheets?

Supposed to rain next weekend as well.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Clearance at LBS*

not online


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Dirty Sheets?
> 
> Supposed to rain next weekend as well.


Yep! I know the route pretty well so we will do a self guided ride starting at 5:30. I can't hang with the A group and the B group starts before I can get there. So me and a couple buds will be self guided around 5:30.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> not online


nice choice. i really like my x fusion sweep.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

shekky said:


> nice choice. i really like my x fusion sweep.


thank you, mate

your caps are the best


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Deity Copperhead 50mm stem for my 5010C. Replaced the Deity Cavity 35mm stem that was a bit too twitchy when trail riding.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*don't know if this qualifies / New Bike Room*

Remodeled an extra bedroom into a bike room.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Uwibami said:


> Remodeled an extra bedroom into a bike room.
> View attachment 1228774
> View attachment 1228775
> View attachment 1228776
> ...


the bike room counts for sure...pretty sweet!!!

Been trying to convince the wife that our living room would look great in the same kind of decor...

right now it is mainly a dumping ground for all of the step kids shyte...so any thing would be better


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, we are pretty happy the way it has turned out, still have a few things to do to finish up. And, this is way better than just having bikes sitting all over the house. It was my wife's idea, I think she did good.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Picked up my OneUp Components chain guide and bash guard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The orange fork was clashing with the bike color. Putting blue decals on the fork would've been too much blue. So I slapped on some orange crank boots to tie it in. New orange X0 crank decals are also on a slow boat from China.

Also slapped on a set of Aspen tires. That dropped 200+ grams off the bike. My XL hard tail is now down to 23.3# even with pedals and a dropper. A carbon seatpost would get it to 22.5, but I'm not sure I could ever go back to a rigid post! :nono:


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing too exciting but they were free along with a set of tires thanks to my lbs rewards program.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Also slapped on a set of Aspen tires. That dropped 200+ grams off the bike. My XL hard tail is now down to 23.3# even with pedals and a dropper.


My bike is 36 lbs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

New bits for my Stache5 thanks to Ron for buying a Stache 9.7









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cane Creek 110 headset arrived today, so I was able to start putting some things together. Parts bin stem to hold the fork on, and fixed seatpost (now fits 2 of my bikes, for work stand use, emergency dropper repairs, etc). I'm very pleased with how well the fork decals match the frame decals.


1214182256 by Nate, on Flickr


1214182256a by Nate, on Flickr

Next purchase will be a ways off. I think I'm going to build my own wheels for the first time with this build. Going to base them on I9 hubs with the new microspline freehub body. Not sure what rims yet, but 29er and 30ish mm internal width probably.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Battery said:


> My bike is 36 lbs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Yeah my Trail Pistol is 33! This is my lightweight endurance bike, but I still like to drop the seat and get rowdy on it sometimes. ?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Miscellaneous stuff.
Debonair upgrade kit and Push ultra low friction fork seal kit for my Nomad, same fork seal kit for my M16c, and decided to size down to a 34t Wolf Tooth chainring on my Stumpy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Uwibami said:


> Thanks guys, we are pretty happy the way it has turned out, still have a few things to do to finish up. And, this is way better than just having bikes sitting all over the house. It was my wife's idea, I think she did good.


Yeah, probably best to hold on to her. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks, Yeah, she's a keeper


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

The last of the shiny mango! It's going on my Ti hardtail and in some carbon LB hoops.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

farfromovin said:


> The last of the shiny mango! It's going on my Ti hardtail and in some carbon LB hoops.


Beautiful!


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

New Hazard Coil for my Fezzari La Sal Peak










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Receive recons as replacement under warranty, also some tires(Ray and Ralph) and a set of 9120 stoppers(that i still cant make them work:madman


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The weather here has suuuucked! And with 2 kids it's hard to get out some days.

So I got a used Magnus from a friend, a trainer tire for my spare wheel and a Robert Axle to put the hardtail to use on Zwift.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

800mm Yeti carbon bars w/new Ergons, plus a set of the new 4-piston XTs and fresh rotors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

*New Bike*

Well new to me.. only got to ride it once and then it snowed and snowed some more... it never snows here. It's Arizona snows like every 2-3 years.








Impatiently waiting :madman:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Shouldve got a Fatbike


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

after breaking two pair of plastic levers


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Polygon Siskiu N8

160mm Enduro 29er









'Born to ride!'


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Turbo Levo Carbon


Turbo Levo by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope Tech3, V4 for the Devinci Spartan


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Magura MT Trail Sports. Replacing crappy Guide T's. So much better. Still need to shorten the hoses so don't mind that.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Cane creek double barrel cs coil with their 450lb vault spring for my trek slash


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*let' s try new saddle*

SQ lab


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Have race coming up. So new stuff.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't seem to get any smooth videos, so trying out a gimbal, just finished the first charge. But it's raining so i'll have to wait until I can try it.

Also, only thing I dislike about my bike is the mundane paint scheme. Been looking for some accurate fluorescent decals to cover the stock ones or just to add a few. Looking to add bright green highlights/accents.

Also found someone to make replacement fox fork decals, swapping colors where I designated. A really quick PS image to give you an idea, fluorescent green and fluorescent yellow.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

RF 35mm carbon bar! 
Going from 760 to 800mm felt weird at first but now anything less feels wrong.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

22 tooth blackspire stainless "Chuckring" (it's tiny like my penis shut up!) for my 1x9 fatbike. Not gonna lie it didn't work so hot out of the bag because the sharp lasercut edges at the ends of the teeth hooked the side plates but after sanding a taper onto said edges on either side at both extremes in the stand it appears to work perfectly! (though I haven't had a chance to ride it yet but I'm optimistic!) :thumbsup:


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

My wife says I have obsession issues, could be considered addiction tendencies. I think it's all BS. Anyway, got some monies from Xmas and sold a set of wheels/tires I recently removed from my car and was happy that I was able to recover a fair amount of funds from Xmas season.

As many years in the past, just when I think I can recover, my ex reminds me that my younger son's birthday is Jan 20th.... no recovery yet. I struggled with what things to get him for Xmas, what the hell am I going to do now.

After too many trips to the Performance Bicycles store where everything is discounted because they're closing, and after many tire kicking-mind changing-creative justifying and, well, ok, obsessing, I bought a new Bike. A Marin Trail Nail(?) 27.5" in medium. It's probably a tad big for him, but he's going to be 13 and hasn't had his growth spurt yet.

Such an upgrade over his little old Trek. Can't wait to give it to him.

Obsessed? I call BS


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> My wife says I have obsession issues, could be considered addiction tendencies. I think it's all BS. Anyway, got some monies from Xmas and sold a set of wheels/tires I recently removed from my car and was happy that I was able to recover a fair amount of funds from Xmas season.
> 
> As many years in the past, just when I think I can recover, my ex reminds me that my younger son's birthday is Jan 20th.... no recovery yet. I struggled with what things to get him for Xmas, what the hell am I going to do now.
> 
> ...


thats not obsession...that is an "investment in his future"....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thats not obsession...that is an "investment in his future"....


Yep, best investment you could have made, Jim.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

LarryFahn said:


> Hope Tech3, V4 for the Devinci Spartan
> 
> View attachment 1231969


They're beautiful!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah man, I need some of those.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

MRP Ramp Control and RockShox Charger RC2 damper for my Yari. Oh and I got my IFHT decals for my YouTube videos 



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

bridgestone14 said:


> Ah man, I need some of those.


Right?

Couple little things are filtering in. Next set of tires, pair of 5-10 shoes(?), front mud guard, and little extra color. Just waiting on the fox factory fork decals.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Slik Graphics just arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

6280 said:


> Slik Graphics just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Haven't ridden one, but i keep going to the Yeti site and oogling over the SB150

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

I demoed the 150 when it first came out. I was blown away. These will be going on my new sb5.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Torque caps for my king hub!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing to exciting, but needed some new tires.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

New grips


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

natas1321 said:


> Nothing to exciting, but needed some new tires.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Few things excite me like a fresh set of tires.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

sennaster said:


> New grips


Nice! I'm gonna try the fat versions of those. They're supposed to be pretty comfy.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

farfromovin said:


> Nice! I'm gonna try the fat versions of those. They're supposed to be pretty comfy.


Only one ride so far, but feel pretty comfortable.

These are thick, soft, flangeless. I didn't necessarily want the thick version, but that was in stock. They're only a little thicker than the ergon ge1 that i took off. My hand/thumb has been hurting a little and the ends were torn up so wanted to try something new.

Also, very matchy with my HTLT


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Dropper came in this evening, so I just put it on. No rides yet, other than down the driveway, but feels really good. Of coarse, considering what I had on before, how could it not? It drops much lower than the old post, so I can't wait to try some more aggressive drops.

It's one of Chain Reaction Cycles products. Big name brand units are too pricey for me right now. Installation was pretty straight forward.

Edit: Don't know why it's displaying sideways.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

was bored at work on Wednesday so started browsing https://www.bike-components.de/en/ and saw they were throwing out these 27.5x3.00 Nobby Nics at €21 each (here), I couldnt resist, never really been happy with the Maxxis Recon 2.8 that came on the front of the bike, so at this price I figured I give an NN a go, then figured better get a couple more 
and then a few other spares


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

chadbrochills said:


> Magura MT Trail Sports. Replacing crappy Guide T's. So much better. Still need to shorten the hoses so don't mind that.


Love my Magura MT2'S

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My Cycleops H2! It even came with adapters for non-boost and boost bikes!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

DaBomb - red, MTB grips ^^









'Born to ride!'


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Brooks C15 thanks to fellow mtbr'r @x3speed










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*A pair of 28 t rings!*

A pair of 28 tooth rings! One for the 2017 Slash, one for the 2017 Fuel EX.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

New 2.6 SE4s for the 2017 Slash...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Salsa Anything cages and bags for my Beargrease


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Moar parts inbound!



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Its Orange! Much faster.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1234110


New shock technology? What am I missing here?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Its Orange! Much faster.


"orange" you jealous


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> "orange" you jealous


lol - your ego maybe bruised in a couple days though.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> lol - your ego maybe bruised in a couple days though.


don't know about my ego, but after the past weekend, my butt is feeling it from hours in the saddle in the snow...glut hell right now!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> don't know about my ego, but after the past weekend, my butt is feeling it from hours in the saddle in the snow...glut hell right now!


Oh.. I thought you would have picked up my subliminal message.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Oh.. I thought you would have picked up my subliminal message.


hmmm...I am a bit daft today...was looking for one, but didn't see it...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Its Orange! Much faster.





sXeXBMXer said:


> "orange" you jealous












Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


So now I have to get a glass of OJ.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

race face ride riser for my hardtail:


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> New shock technology? What am I missing here?


Bought a shock seperately since it was $500 cheaper that way


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vegard said:


> Bought a shock seperately since it was $500 cheaper that way


Thanks for clearing that up. For a minute there I thought I was way out of the loop on new suspension designs.

Congrats. BTW.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Could no longer resist the temptation to buy a SnowDog for fat bike trail grooming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

2 speed hub, xl14 spokes, pink nipples, and Alex Adventure 2 rim


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

After swapping over mechanical disc brakes from one son's old bike to my other's V-braked bike, I picked up a new Rockshox Tora to replace the old Judy unit that barely worked. Supposedly it can easily adjust the travel, but I haven't figured out how.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I saved well over $2k buying new take off parts on PB to build my Transition Scout. The only items I didn't buy as new take off are my wheels and the fork. Transition sold me a 2018 Revelation 150mm with a 37mm offset. I also scored my 2.6" tires for $75 too 

I'm waiting on my Truvativ Descendent DUB boost crank, Code R brakes, and wheels...then I'll be set!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

thomson Flat Carbon bar, Elite seatpost and stem


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Got some new gloves finally and they are super comfortable. Always good to get some more Scratch Labs, I use it for every ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

t13016 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

they arrived


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

New crank day! Truvativ Descendant Eagle 6K DUB! All I need is a set of wheels and my Scout is rolling!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

All this! Apoligies, she will be posted a few times!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> All this! Apoligies, she will be posted a few times!


Woo hoo! Happy new Surly day! So uh, are you "sick" today?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Woo hoo! Happy new Surly day! So uh, are you "sick" today?


Funny thing, I'm! Surly its a fever!

Hitting my local trail in a bit here, it rained yesterday but it should be fun!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you going all in with grape juice in that bottle?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Are you going all in with grape juice in that bottle?


Lol! Grape Gatorade. Nah I only carry water in my bottles.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I just got my sponsorship stuff done with Demon United. I am part of their entry level sponsorship program! Here is my Demon Play Set!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Giddy up 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I think I just filled the cup... These are my new wheels that shipped today! They are going on my orange Transition Scout!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Battery said:


> I think I just filled the cup... These are my new wheels that shipped today! They are going on my orange Transition Scout!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great! Be sure to post pics when they're on the bike!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Jasone510 said:


> Giddy up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Fatbar Lite 35 , 30 mm rise x 760 mm wide. New ESI extra chunky's.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Eagle has landed on the Bucksaw, a little extra range to help this fattie climb!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

In attempt to eliminate the monster skid marks on the outside of my shorts...
First of more than a few things that are on the way.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Next up, a cheap little rack for easy entry and exit (stumpy is in the shop for a new master cylinder)








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> Next up, a cheap little rack for easy entry and exit (stumpy is in the shop for a new master cylinder)
> View attachment 1237136
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


where did you get that little stand up bike rack?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where did you get that little stand up bike rack?


Where else, Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011DFQUAY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> Where else, Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011DFQUAY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


oh yeah...not an Amozonian yet! I have purposefully stayed away from that b/c it would make it real easy for me to spend money where I shouldn't 

this might be an exception tho...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh yeah...not an Amozonian yet! I have purposefully stayed away from that b/c it would make it real easy for me to spend money where I shouldn't
> 
> this might be an exception tho...


I can totally see where that would be a concern


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Craigslist special. Used Vassago Bandersnatch


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

langster831 said:


> Craigslist special. Used Vassago Bandersnatch
> View attachment 1237153


Nice! I could never find a Vassago available.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Sigma Buster 700 test light. Currently testing here in the "Lights and night riding" section. I question its 700 rating cause it outpowers most 900's. Runtimes are also shorter than claimed but it sure looks cool!
Mole


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh yeah...not an Amozonian yet! I have purposefully stayed away from that b/c it would make it real easy for me to spend money where I shouldn't
> 
> this might be an exception tho...


My local Lowes had a 2 bike version with a little mesh basket in between. Can't find it on-line now.

Home Depot has something similar https://www.homedepot.com/p/Edsal-2...ke-Floor-Standing-Bike-Stand-BR4205/205545406


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bme107 said:


> My local Lowes had a 2 bike version with a little mesh basket in between. Can't find it on-line now.
> 
> Home Depot has something similar https://www.homedepot.com/p/Edsal-2...ke-Floor-Standing-Bike-Stand-BR4205/205545406


that Home Depot one might be a winner...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that Home Depot one might be a winner...


Will it fit your 3.0 tires?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that Home Depot one might be a winner...


And you don't have to be an Amazonian or wait for it to be shipped

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Will it fit your 3.0 tires?


probably not that bike, but my other bikes will fit...26er, BMX, wifes bike would fit


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh yeah...not an Amozonian yet! I have purposefully stayed away from that b/c it would make it real easy for me to spend money where I shouldn't
> 
> this might be an exception tho...


I doubt they fit plus and fat tires. I have two racks I bought off of CL, one is a 2 bike and one is a 6 bike (but 3 on one side and 3 on the opposite so it would take more room than I have so I just use one side). 2.35s squeeze in, anything bigger isn't going in.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new Thule rack


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

And, part one....








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Part two














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

New kicks.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I think I got the same pair when I bought my bike, shortly before realizing that I'm not good enough to be clipped in yet ;-)


----------



## Peddlin' Fool (Jul 22, 2013)

*Shocking News!*

Just arrived - Fox Factory DPX2 - 2019 rear shock + needle bearings from RWC for buttery smooth performance..,









444 Grams!









Installed & ready to shred.., as soon as the snow melts!









Happy Trails!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

DT Swiss XM 481 with Onyx hub! This hub ROCKS!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*First New Bike in 18 years!*

2nd ride. Didn't take long to wipe the newness off the new bike in this weather! Lot's of new things to me... love the larger wheel size, 1x, dropper post, tubeless tires. Loved my old '00 FSR Enduro but new tech sure has improved things further!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Stem Caps! 










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Out with the DPS in with the DPX2


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

shimano SLX BR M7000 brakes, levers, hoses and pads front and rear. replaced stock BR M315's on my hawk hill.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new pump for the gravel bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^love mine! Goes and fits everywhere.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2019 Rocky Mountain Instinct A50 BC Edition, my first true Enduro style bike. I can't wait for spring to take this thing out!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Blackburn tank bag and a Crank Bros M19









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bar and stem, had store credit and had to use it or loose it so why not.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

New bike day! I make quite a few trips to Edmonton AB from BC during the year. I wanted a bike to ride while I'm here and I found a 2018 Trek Procaliber 8 for about 30% off. A local store had it in stock so I bought it (it's a little more than I should have spent). It's not bad for what it is. Aluminum hardtail, but not too heavy... I know some people have had issues with the wheels on this, but I hope I won't be one of them.

Wish it were a 1x, but I can live with 2x. SLX up front with XT rear, SLX shifters, Rockshox Reba RL 100mm and Trek's IsoSpeed (we'll see if it makes a difference at all). Went with Chester pedals, as you can see. At any rate, it should be more than enough for riding around Edmonton for my needs. I wouldn't want it on the North Shore, but for the river valley, it should be more than enough! Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Congrats! New bike day is always fun!!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, congrats! Can't wait for mine

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Really nice bike! Next upgrade 1x?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cycloholic said:


> Really nice bike! Next upgrade 1x?


Thanks all! New bike day is exciting.  And yes, 1x will be the first change if I make any. I already have OneUp 47 tooth & 18 tooth sprockets for the cassette, and a OneUp 30 tooth for the front waiting back in Vancouver that I will bring next time I come.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Congrats! New bike day is always fun!!





JimF777 said:


> Yes, congrats! Can't wait for mine
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





cycloholic said:


> Really nice bike! Next upgrade 1x?


I concur...nice looking ride...might be a good candidate for gravel as well?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I concur...nice looking ride...might be a good candidate for gravel as well?


Yes - where I'm riding it there's some mild singletrack, pavement and even some gravel (or close to it).


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

With the Orbea ordered and my skills improving, I wanted to give clipped pedals another try. I'm sure I'll get frustrated and maybe go back to flats for a bit, but I'm having a time getting the rear up into rocks and such. Also how they will help with my technical climbing.

I impulse bought the cleats and wish I'd read up on them first. I've got a set of easy release cleats coming with 6 degrees of float














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

All City Gonzo leather saddle.

Giving it a try, just one ride on it.

Also replaced the seat post with a RF from the parts bin.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

The closer I get to 40, the less the ISO link on my Pro Caliber deadens the blow of roots and rocks to my spine. So I'll try this out for a little while. Should be boxed up and on it's way to me tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

^^^ Nice! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4
TRP Rotors 
Truvativ Handlebar
Marin Bolingas Ridge Frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

JDTorr said:


> Maxxis Ardent 2.4
> TRP Rotors
> Truvativ Handlebar
> Marin Bolingas Ridge Frame
> ...


I just bought my younger son his first new MTB, a Marin Nail Trail 6. Solid friggin' bike


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

JimF777 said:


> I just bought my younger son his first new MTB, a Marin Nail Trail 6. Solid friggin' bike


They make nice frames. I got this frame and some upgrades to revamp my old 26 hardtail. The old frame will take 2.1 only in the rear as must 26 frames. On this frame the paint job looks baked like in my intense spider and will take a 2.4 tire on the rear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new pump for the fatbike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

conti 27.5 x 2.2 trail kings for $15.99 at REI...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got myself a set of Crankbrothers SuperBruni limited edition pedals for my Sentinel. I'm a pedal addict.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Battery said:


> I'm a pedal addict.


You might experience some euphoric moments as you transition beyond those years of denial.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Battery said:


> Got myself a set of Crankbrothers SuperBruni limited edition pedals for my Sentinel. I'm a pedal addict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's worse addictions

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Wife's birthday gift.*








This is her first full squish, and she just loves it. 
I added purple supacaz clear purple grips, swapped pedals, added some Spank purple headset spacers, changed the rear tire to match front tread, swapped cassette from 11-42 to 11-46 and a dropper. 
The bike is a 2018 Norco Fluid Forma size XS. 
Got this on clearout for a price I couldn't walk away from.
EDIT: First pic was upside down, i removed it and somhow attached itself after I've retaken the pic.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

johnD said:


> damn this thread was hard to find , why move it ?
> 
> backcountry has this color on sale , $85 free shipping.
> 
> ...


I find five tens a bit on the tight side actually.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

wickerman1 said:


> View attachment 1240330
> 
> This is her first full squish, and she just loves it.
> I added purple supacaz clear purple grips, swapped pedals, added some Spank purple headset spacers, changed the rear tire to match front tread, swapped cassette from 11-42 to 11-46 and a dropper.
> ...


 Very nice. I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

New carbon cranks for my 2017 Slash. These are 170 versus the stock 175s. Looking forward to trying them on the North Shore when enough snow goes in a few weeks.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lightly used 2018 Epic Expert. Got it sent to my local Fedex store so it wouldn't be sitting on the porch in broad daylight. Picked it up today when the opened at noon. Got it all unboxed and built up today.

Pretty happy. Pedals, cages, SWAT tool, 2 co2 cartridges and a tube strapped to the seat and it weighs 25# on the nose. Not bad for an XL frame 29er IMO.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just a long sleeve jersey and a rain shell. Season appropriate.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

Large Honzo al frame for my next build.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

New 2016 Transition Trans Am 29er frame, X-Fusion Trace RL2, and a bunch of other goodies to build up a new bike for the wifey.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cheap Chinese carbon bars, $30.20 for both. Weight Weenie section said they were a bit too flexy but sounds perfect for my usage. 600mm flat is going on an old Fuji Team Super Lite I converted to flat bar single speed. 740mm riser on a 2007 Raleigh XXIX I'd been wanting wider bars on. Had been running some old 25.4 Monkeylites because they flexed more than OS bars but no availability of wider bars in the older/flexier 25.4 size. Hope to add more bar width and comfort on both bikes.
Mole


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

For me, things like high $$ bars are good for Starbucks parking lots. My $40 CF bars are good for me now. Maybe when I get better I'll be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

JimF777 said:


> Maybe when I get better I'll be able to tell the difference.


For me, avoiding a dental co-pay easily offsets the 80$ difference in choosing a reputable bar manufacturer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> For me, avoiding a dental co-pay easily offsets the 80$ difference in choosing a reputable bar manufacturer.


Yep, I can vouch for Easton with a set of CF bars going strong now for 19 years. I'm no lightweight at 210-220 lbs and riding rocky tech trails the entire time. And I still have my teeth.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

bjeast said:


> New bike day! I make quite a few trips to Edmonton AB from BC during the year. I wanted a bike to ride while I'm here and I found a 2018 Trek Procaliber 8 for about 30% off. A local store had it in stock so I bought it (it's a little more than I should have spent). It's not bad for what it is. Aluminum hardtail, but not too heavy... I know some people have had issues with the wheels on this, but I hope I won't be one of them.
> 
> Wish it were a 1x, but I can live with 2x. SLX up front with XT rear, SLX shifters, Rockshox Reba RL 100mm and Trek's IsoSpeed (we'll see if it makes a difference at all). Went with Chester pedals, as you can see. At any rate, it should be more than enough for riding around Edmonton for my needs. I wouldn't want it on the North Shore, but for the river valley, it should be more than enough! Looking forward to trying it!
> 
> View attachment 1239092


Cool! I think a hardtail with that IsoSpeed is a neat idea.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Lightly used 2018 Epic Expert. Got it sent to my local Fedex store so it wouldn't be sitting on the porch in broad daylight. Picked it up today when the opened at noon. Got it all unboxed and built up today.
> 
> Pretty happy. Pedals, cages, SWAT tool, 2 co2 cartridges and a tube strapped to the seat and it weighs 25# on the nose. Not bad for an XL frame 29er IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1240382


Cool bike and absolutely love that paint job


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Wheelspeed said:


> Cool bike and absolutely love that paint job


Thanks, it's awesome in person. HUGE amounts of flake. Almost looks like a bass boat. Haha.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

To help ease my foreseeable future frustration.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Order those 3 things!
1) s works 6 shoes: i bought one pair last year, sole went apart and i got rekon as a replacement under warranty. Recons same size are bigger, i didnt mention it before i use them outside, so long story short i bought one pair of sw6 again!

2) 2019 ergon saddle! Got one previous year model with my canyon bike and i really love it, so i got an upgrade!

3) Just a non xd cassette for my training wheels!


----------



## AndyC362 (Feb 22, 2019)

2018 Cujo 3 with the tubeless conversion, some Race Face Chesters and Ergon GA3 grips....


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I couldn't resist. My bike shop had them for sale.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new tools for bike packing. Salsa Journeyman 650 Sora new tent and handlebar bag. BTW my Slate is for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Met helmet and Polaroid sunglasses*

I ' m so beautiful


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've lost things the size of motorcycles in my garage before. It's not that big, I'm just THAT unorganized. 
Decided the mini pump I have somewhere that will likely turn up can be replaced and was teased by something I found for $12 with free shipping. Just a simple looking pump working with either valve type that is about 100 grams heavier than the nice ones that are priced $30 to $50.

https://www.mobocruiser.com/Silver_10_5_Air_Pump_p/zt-508s.htm


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Actually bought them when Performance Bike was marking everything down, set of Asiago 2 tires.
View attachment 1242910


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*backpack Evoc*

tactical color


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New bike day! :3

Super stoked; I've been wanting one of these since I first saw them.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I had some issues with my brand new custom built wheels. The spokes kept coming super loose. I ended up swapping out everything for DT Swiss spokes, nipples, and 350 hubs.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Battery said:


> I had some issues with my brand new custom built wheels. The spokes kept coming super loose. I ended up swapping out everything for DT Swiss spokes, nipples, and 350 hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who built the ones giving you probs?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> Who built the ones giving you probs?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I would prefer to keep them anonymous. You can PM me about it if you want to know details.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Battery said:


> I would prefer to keep them anonymous. You can PM me about it if you want to know details.
> 
> Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


Fair enough. Thought maybe you built em yourself. ;-)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> Fair enough. Thought maybe you built em yourself. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I want to do it some day!

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Kore 3.0 rims, built up w/ DT Swiss rear hub and ZTR front hub.









'Born to ride!'


----------



## leothethird (Mar 20, 2014)

Needed a new rack after adding a hitch to my ride. New Küat NV 2.0. Love this thing. Debating if I need to just leave it on all the time or just when actually needed.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

leothethird said:


> Needed a new rack after adding a hitch to my ride. New Küat NV 2.0. Love this thing. Debating if I need to just leave it on all the time or just when actually needed.


Clean look. 
I have a Yaki 2/4 timer and use it mostly as a 2 biker. Not quite the work of art that thing looks like but I've decided to leave it on mostly. I've got a VW Sportwagen that isn't really lost on looks by a rack. I've snugged up some hardware on it and made a thin plastic shim to quiet any klunking noises and take up a bit of slop. * The Yakima 2" with bolt is silent and secure but I'm using a 2 to 1.25 and that's where it got noisy.

I'd say in hindsight, the noise going over bumps and stuff was the main reason I used to tire of it on the car. If your hatch clears it as mine does, it's really not in the way.


----------



## leothethird (Mar 20, 2014)

bachman1961 said:


> Clean look.
> I have a Yaki 2/4 timer and use it mostly as a 2 biker. Not quite the work of art that thing looks like but I've decided to leave it on mostly. I've got a VW Sportwagen that isn't really lost on looks by a rack. I've snugged up some hardware on it and made a thin plastic shim to quiet any klunking noises and take up a bit of slop. * The Yakima 2" with bolt is silent and secure but I'm using a 2 to 1.25 and that's where it got noisy.
> 
> I'd say in hindsight, the noise going over bumps and stuff was the main reason I used to tire of it on the car. If your hatch clears it as mine does, it's really not in the way.


Yeah I'll keep it on for now. If I'm not riding due to weather I'll store it away. It clears the hatch just fine on the Crosstrek.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just ordered the Invisiframe for the new bike, which I don't have yet. I figured I'd rather have the protection ready to go on right away, rather than worry about it once the bike arrives.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I know, stock photos are a nono. But I'm stoked to try these Bontrager Flatlines out. I'll post real pix after a weekend in Pisgah shredding in them! 


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Bunch of little stuff. POC Tee, Lezyne bell, L&M Gopro mount, and Blackburn Dayblazer 1100 light
Mole


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I know, stock photos are a nono. But I'm stoked to try these Bontrager Flatlines out. I'll post real pix after a weekend in Pisgah shredding in them! 
> 
> View attachment 1244984


Did they fit true to size ?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

johnD said:


> Did they fit true to size ?


The picture fits great! Haha!

Trek actually has a very detailed measurement chart. I measured my foot and ordered based on their chart. No surprise, I ordered a 46 like all my other shoes. But it was nice to feel reassured that I could apply actual physical measurements from my tape measure to a chart. They also have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee plastered right on the page for the shoes.

They will be here tomorrow, I will report back.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> The picture fits great! Haha!
> 
> Trek actually has a very detailed measurement chart. I measured my foot and ordered based on their chart. No surprise, I ordered a 46 like all my other shoes. But it was nice to feel reassured that I could apply actual physical measurements from my tape measure to a chart. They also have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee plastered right on the page for the shoes.
> 
> They will be here tomorrow, I will report back.


Cool ! I just got a email from my trek shop. Everything trek/bontrager is 20 % off , bikes included , starts 4/4/19 !


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

johnD said:


> Cool ! I just got a email from my trek shop. Everything trek/bontrager is 20 % off , bikes included , starts 4/4/19 !


Yeah, yet another reason I don't like my local shop. They couldn't bother to tell me to wait a few days on this sale. Let me buy the shoes full price.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Minor but important shopping spree.

New gauge
29er tube
Xtra Bacon. I have another one but I hate moving things from bike to bike, so needed an extra set.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Took a while but I managed to get a road bike power meter for my Shimano Ultegra crank for 30 percent off.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

This happened today! I think I'm addicted to Transition bikes 










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Minor but important shopping spree.
> 
> New gauge
> 29er tube
> Xtra Bacon. I have another one but I hate moving things from bike to bike, so needed an extra set.


Got that gauge, it's a handy item *and , Non-partisan*. 
Pressure range is ideal for tubed or tubeless !!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new frame pack to go with all the other new packs, new bottles,for my bike packing rig(which is also new)


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

150mm Fox 36 Elite just in time for a Pisgah trip.


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

*New Drive train*

My set-up
ZTTO 11-50 bought on Amazon latest version $99.00 372 Grams actual
XT RD M8000 GS Medium Cage rear derailleur Jockey Wheels $15.81
KMC X11SL Gold Chain New $40.59 EBAY
FSA SL-K Carbon Modular Bike 392 Evo Crankset 28T single $113.54 New E-bay 592 Grams actual

$ 268.94 Total


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

One of the latest purchases was a set of 170 Truvativ Descendant carbon cranks to replace the 175 XTs that came on my 2017 Fuel EX. I wanted to go a little shorter to see if it would ease some strain on my knees when climbing roots and the like, and so far, so good. I also get a few less pedal strikes, or when I do get them, they're not as hard. The BB on my bike was shot, so I decided this was a good time. Also got a 28 tooth North Shore Billet ring for the bike. I like the setup so far!

Edit: Yes, these are the same cranks I put on the Slash. Worked on the Slash, thought they'd be fine on the Fuel...


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)

Cutest little grease gun. Who needs a bike when you got this grease gun.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Randpost said:


> Cutest little grease gun. Who needs a bike when you got this grease gun.
> 
> View attachment 1246897


Hilarious!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can you get this thing with a zert tip so you can use it on chris king grease tools and turner pivots?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

bridgestone14 said:


> Can you get this thing with a zert tip so you can use it on chris king grease tools and turner pivots?


Yes, it's just a rebadged Dualco gun. You can put any tip on there

DUALCO Push Type Utility Grease Guns


----------



## Gratefulshane (Jan 18, 2018)

Picked up a 29er wheelset and tires during Trek's annual sale.
Bontrager Kovee Elite 30 wheels, upgraded with additional pawls & springs for 108POE.
Bontrager XR4 Team Issue tires 29 x 2.4
Total with tax - $966.


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)

Spare drive train components came in. I don't need them yet, but I may eventually.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got some upgrades done on the Kona. Upgraded from the 1x10 I put on it to a 1x11 and new BZA bar and stem and Chromag saddle. All matchy matchy!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bought a Rekon+ for my Unit and it came in a little backpack/carry bag. Mesh front so maybe for stinks jersey after a ride?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Bought a Rekon+ for my Unit and it came in a little backpack/carry bag. Mesh front so maybe for stinks jersey after a ride?
> 
> View attachment 1247127


Those bags earned their own thread if I recall correctly. Something about, what the H does one do with these bags after the tire purchase? :lol:ut:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

CK Matte Mango and Nextie 35mm for my 2019 Hightower build.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> CK Matte Mango and Nextie 35mm for my 2019 Hightower build.
> 
> View attachment 1247226


Nice! He makes great wheels!


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*latest purchase*

New I9 wheelsets with Hydra Hubs for me and the wife.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Continuing on with the new wheels theme, had some new wheels built with Hope hubs and Surly MOBD rims. Decided to go with basic black but they look a little boring now compared to the I9's and Speedgear builds pictured above!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I love gold...and chrome. I picked up a set of gold Chromag pedals and a Ranger stem along with ODI Ruffian grips with gold rings.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)

Decided I'm going to try wheel building/servicing. Last of my needed tools came in.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Randpost said:


> Decided I'm going to try wheel building/servicing. Last of my needed tools came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a spotted towel was the last thing you waited for?
Dude........


----------



## Randpost (Jul 28, 2013)

cmg said:


> a spotted towel was the last thing you waited for?
> Dude........


Don't knock it till you try it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> a spotted towel was the last thing you waited for?
> Dude........


that is the Park Tools Truing Towel is it not? Great find!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Randpost said:


> Don't knock it till you try it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I actually think we have a beach towel exactly the same


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

New (to me) ZTR Arch MKIII laced to DT Swiss 240S hubs using Sapim CX-Ray spokes, all in 29 format, little bit different to the 27.5+ l was running, first of all 1kg lighter but that will change when l get wider tyres (those pictured came with the wheels)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

shimano PD M530 pedals. giving a mini-platform a try. not so sure about using the SM56 cleats, though think i'll stick with my 51's.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this thing had better be bright as an EOTD on a freight train, given that it's thirty bucks:


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Dainese protection knee*

just in case


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I went shopping for Spank gear to outfit my DJ!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Those look sharp. What bike are you on these days?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Giant gloves*

for giant people


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*CO2 and paddles for brakes*

a bike shop concept


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

With new bike day looming in the very near future (hopefully Monday), my skills growing and the fact I like rocky stuff, I decided to get a few things. 
Knee pads, full finger gloves, hand torque wrench for those carbon goodies, and to document weight changes with parts upgrades, a digital scale.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's been a while since posting here, but its so much better/cleaner than the phone on the handlebar.

Work is nuts, so hopefully tomorrow it will get some use.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> It's been a while since posting here, but its so much better/cleaner than the phone on the handlebar.
> 
> Work is nuts, so hopefully tomorrow it will get some use.


Nice! I just added Garmin sensors to my Scout so I can use my Garmin Edge 520 more often. I also picked up a stem mount which should arrive tomorrow.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Nice! I just added Garmin sensors to my Scout so I can use my Garmin Edge 520 more often. I also picked up a stem mount which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


Thanks! Nice BMX bike to you!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

NBD!








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Last few parts for the Ithaqua, RF Turbine R35 stem and a pair of 2 piece SRAM rotors.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

New Salsa Cutthroat Rival 1


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> New Salsa Cutthroat Rival 1


Very nice!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Very nice!


Thanks , it should arrive on Monday


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Thanks , it should arrive on Monday


You'll definitely have to post your ride impressions!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Thanks , it should arrive on Monday


Sweet, congrats! 650b?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First part for the new Rallon. A bit of carbon bling.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Built up some custom wheels for my Trek Stache. Hope Pro 4 hubs laced to Spank Oozy 395 rims. Bike feels much stiffer now in comparison to the stock Sunringle Duroc 50 setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

One up dropper, no more set back, and an extra inch. New to me eBay Pike, so much better than the original Revelation.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet, congrats! 650b?


29er


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally had to break down and replace these old eggbeaters. I thought I would try these Candy 1 pedals since they were cheap. Overall I'm pretty upset with myself for buying these. The thing I love about the egg beaters is how easy it is to find the pedal and get clipped in. With these candy pedals I had trouble locating the right spot because of the guard around the egg beater. Oh well, I'll leave them on my XC bike since I generally only clip in one time and that's the start of my ride. I wouldn't recommend them if you're the kind of rider who likes to unclip through turns and be able to lock back in rapidly.

New








Old







I got 14 years out of these egg beaters!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

A few items I have picked up while riding season was dead. Gotta great deal on the FiveTens on 5/10 from adidas for only $60 and the Fox Flux helmet was on sale for 45$ I think at JensenUsa. The 3/4 sleeve jersey cake from The Drop a MTB clothing company here in N.C.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bjeast said:


> You'll definitely have to post your ride impressions!


Did my first gravel ride today and I was impressed. The Cutthroat is so much more comfortable than either my old Slate or my Journeyman. I went with 2.35" Maxxis Ikon tires, 3.2mm Lizard Skins bar tape and my trusty Fabric Carbon saddle and the ride was smooth. The bike is so light it just moves. I was in a headwind both out and back but the drops are at a comfortable place that I just dropped down a grinded into the wind and up the hills back to my Jeep. I have been lusting after this bike since it came out(after I got my Slate) and I am so glad I sold my Slate and Journeyman to get it. If first impressions mean anything then this was a great investment...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for posting your thoughts on the bike I’m glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

My wife's new bike Liv Intregue Advance 0









If this doesn't get her hella excited to mtb... I give up


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Seaview said:


> a bike shop concept


So this is your garage?


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

New Shimano Zee Levers with BR- MT520 quad pistion brakes and replacement SRAM DUB GX crankset / bottom bracket




























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NizNoz (May 19, 2019)

My first bike as an adult. Last time I rode on a bike of my own (a BMX) was... OVER TWENTY YEARS AGO Lots to learn. First is getting used to this seemingly huge seatpost..


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NizNoz said:


> My first bike as an adult. Last time I rode on a bike of my own (a BMX) was... OVER TWENTY YEARS AGO Lots to learn. First is getting used to this seemingly huge seatpost..


welcome back...you will find it is like riding a bi....oh yeah

lots of BMXers in here as well...coming back to biking was the best midlife crisis ever for me!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NizNoz said:


> My first bike as an adult. Last time I rode on a bike of my own (a BMX) was... OVER TWENTY YEARS AGO Lots to learn. First is getting used to this seemingly huge seatpost..


Nice new ride! Welcome, we also have a gravel forum.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NizNoz (May 19, 2019)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> ...coming back to biking was the best midlife crisis ever for me!!!


Please let this be the last for me


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NizNoz said:


> Please let this be the last for me


it was for me...it took 20 years off of my life!!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Total impulse buy, black mallets for the Stumpy, so I could move the mallet E set to the Rallon.

Well the flats didn't last long. I'll probably go back and forth until I decide what I want to stick with.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

New Why Cycles Ti bar. 780 10mm riser but I used controltech extenders cut down to make it an even 800mm.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

no need for a QR when you're running a dropper, right?

also had the shop do a service on the reverb.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Something that seems to be a necessity lately here in "sunny" California, mud guard.

A two pack for under $13, how could I not?








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*New Candy*

Bought some new Candy for the summer to replace my old Candy 2's, time to switch out from the winter flats. Got the 3's at the LBS but then CRC had a great deal on the 7's that I couldn't pass up! 
Fell over on my first ride, always takes me a few trips before I get used to being clipped in again!


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

new bottles and carbon cages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Who needs a camelback when you got that many bottles on your ride? 

The upside is, when they're empty, your bike will float in the case of a water landing. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MJW75 (Jul 5, 2018)

DPX2 decals in orange from Silk Graphics.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got my b-day presents today...a couple days early, but gonna get to use them tomorrow

Afton Keegan shoes!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

niterider lumina 1100 "boost" to team up with my lumina 950 "boost". a helmet strap is on the way. this thing was fifty three bucks and change on amazon:


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Got myself some Togs to try them out. One ride in and I like them so far. Gives another option for hand position on the longer rides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RF Chesters, Salsa Cowchippers bar, All City leather saddle, and Teravails Rutland 42s.

To go on my mid-life crisis Surly Cross Check.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

eesilk post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> eesilk post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool suspension seat post for gravel and road bikes. Even a HT mtb could benefit from one. I let my brother in-law in on that post. He's a roadie / recently mixed with gravel bike rider. Still haven't convinced him to spend that kind of coin yet though. Looking forward to your review of it.

Nice ride Jcd.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Thudbuster ST for the fatbike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

A few new bits for the Bucksaw to celebrate the arrival of Summer! 

Decided to go with a shorter stem and wider bars, very happy with the RF 35 stem and bars on my Ithaqua so went with the same, thought 800mm was too wide at first but really liking it now.
New Chromag Trailmaster saddle (comfy:thumbsup, RF shirt for the warmer weather and a Revelate Gas Tank to carry a little more supplies.

Now just have to wait for the rain to stop so I can ride, Summer has begun with a heavy downpour! :madman:


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Previously loved black and gold Smash with 11-6 shock. Just gotta swap all the parts over from my Trail Pistol. ?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

In preparation of a new bike weeeeks away.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Roval Control Carbon wheelset, Schwalbe Thunder Burts, SRAM rotors and XO1 cassette for my Cutthroat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wheel decals, a little extra personalization.




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

FedEx dropped this off today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Given the price they're probably not the best, but I just realized that I don't have any tubes big enough for the Rallon.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I absolutely don't like the stock giant handle bar (too little rise, too old of a back?) and grips (I have Raynaud's and my hands are very prone to going numb..

So after some sadness that bikewagon didn't have any more of the $25~ish Answer ProTaper 810 w/ 80mm rise left...

I ordered these Deity Highside 50mm (trying 50mm this time) and Knuckleduster grips...

so far (one short 1.5~mile ride later) I am in love with these bars and grips, nice guys had some email back and forth with them.. solid bars free stickers .. pretty stoked.









(i'd have considered getting the Orange Graphics on the bars and maybe even orange grips but I'm not sure if I'm keeping this bike or not . It doesn't actually belong to me.. if I end up having to give it back soon~ no biggie because I can get something else.. but I decided on going with a color scheme that should work on another bike pretty easily.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Super stoked! Last fall I traded bikes with a guy and I threw in some tires that I didn't think I would be needing anymore. Not long after I was regretting giving up the tires. Today he posted them for sale and I jumped on it. $20 for the pair of clement(now known as Donnelly) PDX tires.

Dang it! Upside down... oops


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

So pumped for my new full face. This is my first full face and I'm testing it out tomorrow.

Stock image obviously









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

A10MileHusker said:


> So pumped for my new full face. This is my first full face and I'm testing it out tomorrow.
> 
> Stock image obviously
> 
> ...


Hope you don't actually test it out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Moxie...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Hope you don't actually test it out, if you know what I mean.


Damn, beat me to it :-D


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Last two


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

DexShell Ultralight waterproof socks.









Specialized Ambush helmet.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Synchros Fraser ic SL, hard to find!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

MattMay said:


> Synchros Fraser ic SL, hard to find!


Post up some details and an initial review, please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

MattMay said:


> Synchros Fraser ic SL, hard to find!


What is its claim to fame?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Well as far as "fame" goes, it's what adorns the Scott SRAM Spark xc race bikes. Nino's tho is the special edition that has like a -25 degree angle. This is the mortal version, -8 degree and 9 degree backsweep, 740mm width, 90mm effective stem length. Actual scale weight 240g.

Synchros claim as to features, advantages, benefits: light yet strong, aerodynamic. https://www.syncros.com/us/en/product/syncros-fraser-ic-sl-740mm-bar-stem

Quick review after several rides:

The thing I most notice as being different and beneficial other than the rad look (big style points IMO - reminds me of the stealth bomber - and truth be told probably what drove the purchase, other than we all want to ride what the stars ride), is comfort. The back sweep is far more comfortable than my flat bar for my wrists. And for longer rides the relatively flat top gives another hand position akin to road bars.

Weight savings isn't much if you run a light stem and bar combo.

They give you a kit with headset cap, adaptor, a variety of spacers and a custom integrated top cap/Garmin computer mount.

Price/value equation might not be right for everyone, but glad I took the plunge.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought a Smash frame w/ Push shock and swapped all my Trail Pistol parts over.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Crank Brothers F-15 Tool and M19 Bicycle Multi Tool and orange grips.

I think I'm done with nickel and diming myself. Next big purchase just might be the Orbea 2020 Rallon rear linkage upgrade.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

New wheel decals and Spec'd Henge saddle for the big bike.









Spec'd Power Expert saddle for the XC / Commuter bike. Pretty pleased with how the Scale has turned out so far.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

this weekend was prep for our trip to Michigan....

got 2 add ons for my 1UpUSA hitch rack, and the lighted license plate holder...as well as 1 roof rack

























in 2 days the RAV4 will be happy getting 3mpg with 7 bikes on it, as we motor up to Sleeping Bear Dunes to camp, bike and (hopefully) escape the heat...

also got the trailer light harness (from e trailer...a GREAT place to get stuff like that) as well as numerous tubes, patch kits, bike locks and other stuff that is already packed...


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Might want to add a few steel plates to the front bumper to keep the nose of that RAV4 on the ground. :eekster:


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

PLEASE post a pic of your RAV 4 with 7 bikes on it. That's awesome!



str8edgMTBMXer said:


> this weekend was prep for our trip to Michigan....
> 
> got 2 add ons for my 1UpUSA hitch rack, and the lighted license plate holder...as well as 1 roof rack
> 
> ...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

^^This


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> PLEASE post a pic of your RAV 4 with 7 bikes on it. That's awesome!


oh yeah...that is the plan for tomorrow night. Load 'em up, lock em on, and leave in the morning...I have 1 24" kids bike, my 29 Krampus, and 5 26ers....the plan is to do the 24 on top in the middle, and 2 26 ers on either side, then the rest on the back...but also have to possibly keep weight in mind as 3 of the 26ers are Wally world bikes that weight a ton....those might end up on the top instead


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Just finished putting this beauty together. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i think i'll give 27.5 x 2.6 a try, but i hear contis run narrow.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i suppose it's a purchase if i paid my favorite LBS to mount one of these, schwag from my friend who is a bigwig at panaracer.

two 27.5 x 2.4 driver pros:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Posted this in the Trek forum, but thought I'd add it here. Got a 2019 (though the manual in the box said 2020) Fox X2 for my 2017 Slash. I've ridden it twice and am still fiddling around with various settings, but so far, I really like it. Not that the 2017 Rockshox Super Deluxe is a bad shock, but this does feel like an upgrade. So far, I'm really enjoying it!
















Ready to roll


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

After getting caught with no pump and only one CO2 cartridge, I decided to get a mini pump. Wanted something small enough to put in the camelback














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

My sons are still new to MTB and I sold my older son's Trek 4500 26er as he wants more than it could give him comfortably. 
He's been riding my Stumpy but I don't think he'll take care of it and I should really sell it.

So I picked this up for him, an entry level full squish Fuji. As hard as he rides, this is more than enough for him now, and it's his so hopefully he'll want to maintain it and maybe work on little things and or upgrades.

Don't think I got a great deal, but don't think it was a bad deal. I think seller and buyer should be happy.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Just finished building my Evil Wreckoning

Fox 36 Factory Fit4
Raceface turbine stem
Renthal Carbon fatbar
DMR deathgrips 
PNW bachelor dropper with Loam lever 
Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes
Hope rotors 
Sram NX Drivetrain 
Stans Flow MK3 wheels
Ergon seat
One Up Aluminum pedals 
Decals from Stikr'd

First time building a bike and I loved it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Back On The Saddle Again!*

This forum has change quite a bit sense my alcoholic departure...well on the wagon again, so I figure it's time to build me a full sqish! Never had one, never rode one, but I bought one.....well the frame anyway! Been On my XT hardtail for 6yrs. now...
Laced up the wheels.. Made plenty of mistakes....now I have approx. 30 miles in and I crashed...well call it a "tip over".. Tried to back pedal over a climb and well I fell over....
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO Ready to RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have to eat, sleep, work, wife, kids, etc... all this keeping from EPIC INSANITY..... 
YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Went from 32T to 28T for a little better climbing. Tested it out and love it









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I bought some SRAM Crank Boots and a new water bottle at my bike shop Mock Orange Bike's and they threw in a new Kona Honzo for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^Nice! Congrats man!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^^Nice! Congrats man!


Thanks JCD. After a quick cruise around the neighborhood, I already know I'm going to like the dropper post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Wrong thread :madman:

Edit: I guess the bars count. Mounted those last week 820mm Kash Money. Sounds like too much width, but they were absolutely perfect at Sugar Mountain and Beech Mountain bike parks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

New YT Jeffsy CF came in Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been a TIME pedal slut for 10years now and had/have many sets... spotted the new CNC's TIME Speciale 12's a while back and had a bit of a drool but no way would I ever spend $300-$350 on pedals
Spotted they made a Speciale 8 recently and as a bonus, the CNC'd cage was smaller than the 12's, which should help pedal strikes, they were 6g lighter and half the price.
Picked a set up from HiBike on sale for 88euros ($140au) win ! Cheaper than the XC 8's


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just to add... probably should go on a pedal thread.

When TIME cleats wear, they are perfect for your kids. My boys only get my worn cleats, when they are new they are tight but after a couple of thousand K's they are perfect for kids to gain confidence.

My boys fluff around on the driveway doing wheelies and stuff, never has one of them flipped and stayed clipped in.

The brass consumable cleats do have an upside... where SPD steel dont do the same, putting kids off clipless.

I also use slightly worn ones from my XC race and CX shoes on my freeride style shoes.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Another step toward vacation with the boys. Now the ability to carry more than two bikes.

With it up, it looks like slat armor for an RPG




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

New Bike Yoke dropper...mounted to a new Fatillac.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry, I know stock photos are a nono.............

I bought a bike bag from CRC for a MTB trip to Switzerland to race Megavalanche in 2020. I don't need it for a while, but it was on sale so I went ahead and jumped on the 220$ and free shipping deal.


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bought a case for my Garmin










And ordered a new bike!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Sorry, I know stock photos are a nono.............
> 
> I bought a bike bag from CRC for a MTB trip to Switzerland to race Megavalanche in 2020. I don't need it for a while, but it was on sale so I went ahead and jumped on the 220$ and free shipping deal.
> 
> View attachment 1268201


the start of megavalanche looks nothing short of harrowing.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

New Shoes!! 27.5x2.8

Got the front as well..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

two piece Scorpion Stand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Recently got a FOX X2 for my 2017 Slash 9.8. Really like it - it's a noticeable improvement over the 2017 Super Deluxe. Got it on sale because it was supposedly a 2019. But they sent me a 2020 - not that there's any difference between the years that I'd notice, but still, it's kinda cool. Oh, and bought custom decals from Slik graphics to match the decals I put on my Fox 36


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> this weekend was prep for our trip to Michigan....
> 
> got 2 add ons for my 1UpUSA hitch rack, and the lighted license plate holder...as well as 1 roof rack
> 
> ...


Cool set-up. Hope you had fun.

We start our Michigan road trip / adventure soon. 
What's with the license plate feature ..... does it move to the car or convert for platform rack in use ?


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

New bike build. NS Bikes Eccentric frame is ordered.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Custom frame decal set from Invisiframe to match SRAM Eagle xx1 Dub gold groupo on my SC Blur cc. All frame stickers cover the "plum" OE colors.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

NICE! I too used Invisiframe decal on my SC Tallboy:














:thumbsup::thumbsup:
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

JimF777 said:


> Another step toward vacation with the boys. Now the ability to carry more than two bikes.
> 
> With it up, it looks like slat armor for an RPG
> View attachment 1268131
> ...


Love it!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Relevate Designs Gas Tank 2000 Mag and Mountain Feed Bag, most appreciated!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

MattMay said:


> Custom frame decal set from Invisiframe to match SRAM Eagle xx1 Dub gold groupo on my SC Blur cc. All frame stickers cover the "plum" OE colors.


Sweet! I'm going to look into that for mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Moar gold for the new bike that isn't here yet.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Those Rev grips are awesome, just put some on. Definitely some reduced hand fatigue and numbness. And yes, gold!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New rims,stem,spokes and spoke nipples, along with a new to me fork (needed a burly straight steerer)

Fork :Fox 36 talas converted to float with a machine spacer to make it 95mm

Rims: NS Fundemental

Spokes: DT swiss champion

Nipples: Purple Wheelsmith

Stem: Purple Deity 40mm?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Been 10 million years since I've been on here, so lotsa upgrades to the Superfly since my last post, but in the last few weeks...

Bontrager OCLV Carbon bars
Bontrager Evoke RL seat
Hope F20 pedals
Token Ninja threaded bb upgrade to replace the pos press-fit system


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Delete


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New fork decals 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

BMC Sportelite Two. With Crank Bros. Stamp pedals and Ergon GP5 hand grips.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I recently picked up a a Kona Honzo and wanted a nicer chainstay protector but Kona doesn't sell theirs separately. Particularly the ones on the Process which are molded rubber. The Honzo comes stick with a piece of rubber that lays on top of it and it does decent. I didn't want to do the tire tube or the typical Velcro wrap so I found this made by Giant which is pretty much a perfect fit. I added a couple zip ties on the ends to seal the deal Incase the 3M decides to weaken. You can also see the crank boots if you look closely. After that I added some grips I had on the old pitch until I get my RevGrips




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Cool set-up. Hope you had fun.
> 
> We start our Michigan road trip / adventure soon.
> What's with the license plate feature ..... does it move to the car or convert for platform rack in use ?


sorry for the late reply...been super slammed with 14 hour days for the past 3 weeks (band camp/beginning of school etc)...

the license plate thing hooks to the rack, and then flips "down" (for when the rack is not in use like in the pic) or it flips "up" when the rack itself is down. It has an LED light system that hooks into the cars lights like a trailer. You can get a version with out the light set up as well...

here is the only pic I got of the fully loaded car b/c I promptly lost my original phone in Lake Michigan the 2nd day of the trip. You can see the plate in the other position here








the trip was awesome...camping;biking;45 degree nights in July...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Lauf Trail Racer, SRAM 180mm Centerline rotor and new Fabric bar tape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Lauf Trail Racer, SRAM 180mm Centerline rotor and new Fabric bar tape


And ALL the bottles...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> And ALL the bottles...


I don't ride with a Camelbak ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I don't ride with a Camelbak ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i found riding a drop bar bike with a hydration pack to be a miserable experience.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

new tires and chain for my Trance adv 2 Maxxis Minion DHF 2.6 and Aggressor 2.5

















of course the Minion went on like a dream in the front seated fine with just a floor pump.. the Aggressor on the back not quite so much the dream ... had to re-tape the rim and needed a boost tank to get it to seat.. oh well.


----------



## Kcam23 (Aug 21, 2019)

First time posting here, but just recently bought my first "big boy bike". 2019 Santa Cruz Chameleon.

Upgrades:
• Stans Arch Wheels
• Continental Cross Kings (Tubeless)
• WTB Volt saddle
• Raceface Next Carbon Bars
• Rock Bros Flat Pedals
• KS Lev Dropper Post










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Kcam23 said:


> First time posting here, but just recently bought my first "big boy bike". 2019 Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> 
> Upgrades:
> • Stans Arch Wheels
> ...


Did you change seatposts mid ride? 

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Upgraded my Fox 36 Performance fork:


----------



## Kcam23 (Aug 21, 2019)

targnik said:


> Did you change seatposts mid ride?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X6


Sure did. Dropped a few things off at the first loop, and never looked back. Ha ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Endura knee guards*

simple and light


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Added a hitch to my camper bumper so I can put my T2 out back when I go on longer trips.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Mucky Nutz for the win










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Upgraded my Fox 36 Performance fork:
> 
> View attachment 1273953


Nice! You should like that upgrade. Now you just need to get some new decals from Slik graphics...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

One of my recent purchases was a Garbaruk 11 speed 11-50 cassette for my 2017 Trek Fuel that I converted to 1x a year and a half ago. The old XT cassette with the OneUp 50 tooth was a bit worn, so I went for this. So far, so good - and it's a bit lighter than the old cassette.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Finescents (Jul 28, 2019)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Lauf Trail Racer, SRAM 180mm Centerline rotor and new Fabric bar tape
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn nice build, the all black with the black bottom down tube is slick and of course I want to try that fork really bad


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Since the X2 went in for warranty work... Gotta have something to put on the bike.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

All black Teravail Sparwoods...couldn't stand the tan sidewalls on the other ones. I liked the tires but just not the look







oh and I put my SDG Falcon back on, I've got 3 Fabric Scoop Team Flat Carbon saddles if anyone is interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Finescents said:


> Damn nice build, the all black with the black bottom down tube is slick and of course I want to try that fork really bad


So far I only have two rides on the fork, one ride with a five mile gravel descent and one relatively flat gravel road ride cut short due to elk on the road. So far I am pleased with it. The downhill ( followed by a climb back up) was really fun and smooth. I like the 180mm rotor up front as it helped reign in the extra speed I was carrying down the hill. I was purposely trying to hit every hole and washboard on my first ride and it doesn't smooth out big washboard as it has no damping and just bounces back. But for the most part it definitely is more comfortable than the rigid fork and I am sure I will get used to its idiosyncrasies and learn to push it more. It is definitely different than a telescopic fork but for gravel and non sequential heavy bumps it's just what I expected and it is only 2 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

What pisses me off is that I was searching through different DHR II looking for the right size, and when I found it clicked it. But when I opened it... 

Hate it when I do that.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

First off, recently added the Specialized Fuse + bike to the stable, along with the Kuat NV 2.0 rack with 2 bike add on (4 total). 







RS Pike Ultimate RCT3 fork, Stans Barons ($200 on eBay, new bike take offs), Muc Off stems, Maxxis tires came with the rims.







Box Components 1x11 drivetrain 







Shimano 2 piece rotors, M8000 brakeset

Next I gotta build up a FS bike then I'll be done (until I break something or something else shiny catches my eye).


----------



## Kcam23 (Aug 21, 2019)

After buying my wife a road bike for our anniversary, and her buying me a mtb, she decided to leave the dark side and come over to the light. We returned her road bike and bought her something better:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Kcam23 said:


> After buying my wife a road bike for our anniversary, and her buying me a mtb, she decided to leave the dark side and come over to the light. We returned her road bike and bought her something better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool thing about that is you can ride it on the trails AND the road!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

so not directly bike related, but actually sort of is....

my new Tarptent Stratospire 2...one step closer to the bikepacking thing happening!! This and my bike are the 2 most important pieces of gear...

















got it seam sealed this afternoon and will be sleeping in it tonight!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> got it seam sealed this afternoon and will be sleeping in it tonight!!


at least you dont have to worry about it killing the grass


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sorry for the late reply...been super slammed with 14 hour days for the past 3 weeks (band camp/beginning of school etc)...
> 
> the license plate thing hooks to the rack, and then flips "down" (for when the rack is not in use like in the pic) or it flips "up" when the rack itself is down. It has an LED light system that hooks into the cars lights like a trailer. You can get a version with out the light set up as well...
> 
> ...


Bummer about the phone but those lakes have some dubious history for sure.

Well thought out plate feature on that thing. Sounds like your group had a great time.
We enjoyed MI temps very moderate and a nice break from the heat in CO. About 10 days of 70's and very little rain. Traveled Clare, Gladwin, Manistee mostly stayed in the tri-city area. Barely into CO last sunday at 4 pm or so, saw 105 degrees on the car gauge up by Sterling. Holy cow- Some welcome back EH ? lol.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Fox 36 upgrade*

YT Jeffsy


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Bought my first tool from Abbey bike tools.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*New hoops for the Slash*

Tacoed a wheel on my 2017 Slash, so bought new hoops for the front and back. We Are One Composites "Agent" 29 wheels. Got a deal, and couldn't resist... Trying them out this weekend in Squamish!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I get a full time job and what do I buy? An Intense Recluse SL frame that was on sale and the SRAM AXS upgrade kit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zoe got her trailer. Set up was a breeze, let's hope training goes as smooth.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Some Slikgraphics decals to finish off my matchy matchy bike.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Wanted to try this rear tire here in So.Cal. dry and dusty out here.
Maxxis Minion SS


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

:cornut:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^Tease! rft:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> :cornut:
> 
> View attachment 1285701


Well surely you've opened the box by now.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Nah I just ordered a box!  will have some pics up in the next few days. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

bought the frame bag awhile ago but just now put it on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> ^Tease! rft:





chazpat said:


> Well surely you've opened the box by now.


New bike! Guerrilla Gravity Smash. :cornut:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> New bike! Guerrilla Gravity Smash. :cornut:
> 
> View attachment 1286157
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2008 Seven Verve 29er Singlespeed*

$2000 clams, complete:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

New ride for my wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> New bike! Guerrilla Gravity Smash. :cornut:
> 
> View attachment 1286157
> 
> ...


Schweet! Congrats!

You two as well Cayenne & Le Duke.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> I get a full time job and what do I buy? An Intense Recluse SL frame that was on sale and the SRAM AXS upgrade kit.
> 
> View attachment 1282575
> 
> ...


And congrats to you as well, Sir!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> New ride for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, we deserve a better picture than that!

Nice bikes Cayenne_Pepa and Battery!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats to all the new bike day owners.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Come on, we deserve a better picture than that!
> 
> Nice bikes Cayenne_Pepa and Battery!


In its current form. The basement shots don't do the paint justice. It's called "olive" but it's really a gold color.

Will be getting a bit of an upgrade with a few parts from the garage. Namely an old set of Enve wheels I have laying around, going tubeless, etc.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

new Relevate seatpost bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

#newbikeday 

2020 Krampus with a few tweaks.


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

Truvativ Stylo carbon DUB Boost 32t 175mm crankset & SRAM PF92 DUB BB.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

paleh0rse said:


> #newbikeday


Very cool 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

paleh0rse said:


> #newbikeday
> 
> 2020 Krampus with a few tweaks.


jealous...and I even have one!!!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

It's your blank canvas, man. Do it up!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

2019 Salsa Timberjack SLX 29










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Got my Stans Dart today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A10MileHusker said:


> Got my Stans Dart today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A review on this would be awesome.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

New suspension bearings.
Mmm...









Although I think I need to make a .25mm shim as the lower shock spacers seem to have shrunk...


----------



## shortnugly (Jul 13, 2010)

2020 Speshy Fuse Comp 29

Enraptured


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rock'n roll soul*

trance 29 ( giant what else ? )


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Provis360 rain jacket, as you can see it is reflective, figured not a bad idea as 80% of my riding is in the dark during winter
(photo taken with flash)


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

'06 Cannondale Judge frame but swapped out the Fox shock for and Elka Stage 5 shock. Building up mullet for DH and park riding this next season with a 27.5 front and 26 rear, BoXXer and mostly Saint 1x.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

cmg said:


> Provis360 rain jacket, as you can see it is reflective, figured not a bad idea as 80% of my riding is in the dark during winter
> (photo taken with flash)


I have one , only for cold days ( and night )


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

Latest purchase was a whole new rig 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

cmg said:


> Provis360 rain jacket, as you can see it is reflective, figured not a bad idea as 80% of my riding is in the dark during winter
> (photo taken with flash)


Just got one 2nd hand.
The seam sealing has all come loose (out with the scissors and 50g saved) and the wrist closures, zips/toggles and mesh liner are identical to my Altura Mayhem jacket.
Must be made in the same factory.

Been looking for one since I saw one on the trails.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

endura hummvee 3/4 cycling pant. one of the single best pieces of cycling gear i've used. continental "employee issue" t shirt by american apparel via ebay.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new Carbon seatpost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

New addition to the vintage stable.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

rob_ralph said:


> New addition to the vintage stable.
> View attachment 1295385
> 
> View attachment 1295387


I thought this thread smelled...these bikes are the sh*t! I had a cro mo, aluminum and a ti version back in the early '90s all with Manitou forks (had a friend that worked at Answer)
Just fun bikes - e stays RULE! 
Just curious...what did you give for it?


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

I paid $40 in So Cal. None of the components were original but I had a complete Deore DX group from another bike that I put on. It was a good build, haven't had it out yet other than around the neighborhood, but like how it rides.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

45nrth Nicotine studded tires







Cycology bar tape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

45NRTH Draugenklaw pogies for my Beargrease

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

1Up rack - at last I have a decent bike rack! Got it shipped to Blaine where I have a mail box to save on shipping to the Lower Mainland. Trying it out today!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> 1Up rack - at last I have a decent bike rack! Got it shipped to Blaine where I have a mail box to save on shipping to the Lower Mainland. Trying it out today!
> 
> View attachment 1296879


You will love it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> You will love it!


You're right! Used it today and it was great!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Bontrager Old Man Winter pants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wolvehammers, my feet are looking forward to some groomed single track on my Mutz!! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

GoPro Max...can't wait to get it on the trail.










GoPro Max Sound and Stabilization Tests


----------



## MTBALASKA1 (Oct 3, 2019)

*New five tens*

five ten ELC freeriders


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

MTBALASKA1 said:


> five ten ELC freeriders
> View attachment 1297905


Do those come with a rechargeable battery system? Lol! I like them. 
Of course, they say people that live in crack houses shouldn't smoke rocks...My flats shoes ar Etnies 3/4 Rastas!









Been thinking of picking up some 5 10s...


----------



## The.Dude.Abides. (Feb 22, 2014)

New ride!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

The.Dude.Abides. said:


> New ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations - nice ride!!!


----------



## MTBALASKA1 (Oct 3, 2019)

richierich1966 said:


> Do those come with a rechargeable battery system? Lol! I like them.
> Of course, they say people that live in crack houses shouldn't smoke rocks...My flats shoes ar Etnies 3/4 Rastas!
> 
> View attachment 1297927
> ...


I Know, the colors are a little loud. I wich they would make them in a more normal color like black not psychedelic yellow.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

So excited to get some new rims. Stan’s Arch with DT Swiss 350 hubs for my Orbea Alma. Decided to go with a somewhat wider rim (26ID) to see what all the hype is about. And of course some new rubber.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

Codeman said:


> So excited to get some new rims. Stan's Arch with DT Swiss 350 hubs for my Orbea Alma. Decided to go with a somewhat wider rim (26ID) to see what all the hype is about. And of course some new rubber.


Were those shipped just wrapped like that - no box?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

richierich1966 said:


> Were those shipped just wrapped like that - no box?


My question straight up as well......


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Been a while since i've been on so got a few new purchases

*EVIL CALLING*
Push Elevensix
Fox Factory 36 W/ Push ACS3 Coil
Fox Transfer Dropper
Enve M7 Bars
Hope E4 Brakes
Hope Floating Rotors
Sram X01 groupset (XX1 gold cassette and chain)
Wolftooth dropper lever
Fabric Scoop saddle w/ carbon rails
Crank Bros Synthesis E11 (WTB Asym i35 26+ on Hydra hubs for winter set)
Industry nine Hydra hubs
Industry nine A35 stem
Maxxis Agressor 2.3" Rear DHF 2.5" Front
DMR Deathgrips
Crank Bros Stamp 7 pedals

*EVIL WRECKONING*
Push Elevensix
Fox Factory 36 W/ Push ACS3 Coil
Fox Transfer Dropper
Renthal Carbon Fatbar
Hope V4 Brakes
Hope Floating Rotors
Sram X01 groupset (AXS Oil Slick cassette and chain)
Wolftooth dropper lever
Fabric Scoop saddle w/ carbon rails
Enve M730
Industry nine Hydra hubs
Industry nine A35 stem
Maxxis Agressor 2.3" Rear DHF 2.5" Front
DMR Deathgrips
Crank Bros Stamp 11 pedals

*EVIL FACTION 2 DJ*
Just started this build but components are in
Fox factory 36 831 DJ Fork
Deity Highside 80mm rise bars
Deity Cavity Stem
Deity Frisco Saddle 
Deity Retina seatpost
Profile Column Cranks 
Profile Galaxy Sprocket
Stolen Revolver mid bb
DMR Death Grips
Hope e4 rear brake
Spank Spoon 32 wheels
i9 Hydra hubs
Maxxis DTH Skinwalls
Cult half link chain
Crank bros stamp 7 pedals


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's the thing. I had these wheels built up by Wayne from SpeedGear Bikes. I told him to pack them extra good because my friend was going to have to check them in on a plane to travel from the states to Ecuador to get them to me. So, he packed them really good, only to have the JetBlue agent tell my friend that he could not check a box. So, he had to take them out of the box and have them wrapped with plastic and they were checked in just like that. And thank God they arrived without any problems. So, yeah, they were sent just like that although not by choice whatsoever.


richierich1966 said:


> Were those shipped just wrapped like that - no box?


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

Codeman said:


> Here's the thing. I had these wheels built up by Wayne from SpeedGear Bikes. I told him to pack them extra good because my friend was going to have to check them in on a plane to travel from the states to Ecuador to get them to me. So, he packed them really good, only to have the JetBlue agent tell my friend that he could not check a box. So, he had to take them out of the box and have them wrapped with plastic and they were checked in just like that. And thank God they arrived without any problems. So, yeah, they were sent just like that although not by choice whatsoever.


That's crazy! Glad they arrived intact. I've flown with bikes alot and have had some pretty unreal damages done by airlines.
Nice to enjoy the hoops rather than jumping through them!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

well this Trance that I had been borrowing for awhile now is now my latest purchase.. got very good deal on it. 2018 Trance Advance 2 w/ Deity highside 50mm riser handlebars and Maxxis Minion DHF 2.6(f) and Aggressor 2.5 (r) .. Deity knuckleduster grips /SLX groupset / brakes.

I thought I would have to give this bike back.. which would have been ok~ I had it for quite awhile for free.. however deal was made and now I'm keeping it as my own bike.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> well this Trance that I had been borrowing for awhile now is now my latest purchase.. got very good deal on it. 2018 Trance Advance 2 w/ Deity highside 50mm riser handlebars and Maxxis Minion DHF 2.6(f) and Aggressor 2.5 (r) .. Deity knuckleduster grips /SLX groupset / brakes.
> 
> I thought I would have to give this bike back.. which would have been ok~ I had it for quite awhile for free.. however deal was made and now I'm keeping it as my own bike.
> 
> View attachment 1298473


sweet...I have acquired a couple bass guitars that way!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cycology clothing and bar tape, and PNW Pine CX 27.2 mm x110mm dropper post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

gravelynp said:


> Cycology clothing and bar tape, and PNW Pine CX 27.2 mm x110mm dropper post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How salty was the 27.2 PNW seatpost dropper? I'm needing a good 27.2 one.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

OneUpComponents carbon bar for my 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 A little wider than the stock bar, and a little more rise.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*Bargain shopping weather day..*

































So the weather was crap today...went bargain hunting - spent less than $10 plus shipping out of pocket!!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

richierich1966 said:


> How salty was the 27.2 PNW seatpost dropper? I'm needing a good 27.2 one.


Installation was smooth and straightforward, I just installed it and haven't ridden with it yet but it's smooth and the lever feels good. I have the drop bar lever for my Cutthroat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

gravelynp said:


> Installation was smooth and straightforward, I just installed it and haven't ridden with it yet but it's smooth and the lever feels good. I have the drop bar lever for my Cutthroat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I couldn't keep up on the posting with my spending.

Then Xmas time came! 

But here's one I can't wait to give. A small, yet very significant, upgrade for my son's bike. The forks on his now are, will let's just say, very 1999-esque














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Damn, had I've known about this thread I would of been flooding it with all my purchases from July 2019 till now. 3 bikes, ton's of upgrades, tools, and apparel... I suppose I can post the finished products and start from there lol.

3 bikes;
Ibis DV9
Niner Air 9 
Orbea Loki

upgraded drivetrain, brakes, discs, handlebars (cf), saddles, droppers, grips, pedals, wheelset, lighting, storage frame bags, bottle cages, every tool I can possibly buy that I would need, hiking shoes, yeti gloves, nike dry fit shirts and shorts... pretty much the works, not going to load a single post with specs nor spam pics. From here on out I'll just add..


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Wrapped the chainstay with bat grip tape 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

A few more additions for the Judge DH build:

Azonic Outlaw rim on 36 hole Azonic 20mm x 110mm hub








RaceFace Respond bar


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got me some new gloves today 100% ridecamp gloves.. I'm always happy to find gloves that fit my somewhat large hands properly.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pearl izumi x alp summit shoes, shimano sm sh-51 cleats and an endura xtract long sleeve jersey.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new race face atlas 31.8 x 785 handlebar; oury lock on grips. i'm done securing my grips with hairspray and zip ties:


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

For the Judge - going "Rasta":
Some used Spank 800 Race bars and direct mount Spank Spoon stem






[













Used PNG NTN chainring















3 used springs 550, 600, 650# for the Elka Stage 5 shock an a WC crown for the 888 RC3
[
[







Marzocchi 888 seal kit








Used Deity Highside 760 80mm rise bar an Deity Cavity 40mm stem for my Yeti.
Spank Spoon 110mm pedals for Judge.
ODI Rasta lock grips for Judge.
Searching for one of the WTB saddles for Judge.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First significant purchase in a while. Tired of falling because I can't get out of the Mallet pedals








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Just received Hayes Pads & Rotor Alignment tool + Park Tool DT-2 Rotor Truing Fork. 3 sets of Galfer 1554T/Fd455 Pads for my Code R brakes, Hope Grip Doctor handle bar end plugs and a 4pk of SRAM's PowerLock Links.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can you tell the difference in the Galfer pads?


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

bridgestone14 said:


> Can you tell the difference in the Galfer pads?


I have yet to install the pads hopefully, today I am able to put them in and bed them in. I need to sand down the rotors to make sure there isn't any contaminants.


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

bridgestone14 said:


> Can you tell the difference in the Galfer pads?





}{yBr!D^ said:


> I have yet to install the pads hopefully, today I am able to put them in and bed them in. I need to sand down the rotors to make sure there isn't any contaminants.


So, I prepped/cleaned the rotors, aligned calipers, installed the pads and bed them in. In the bedding process, they felt solid... strong stopping power even though I wasn't doing much of "real-world" testing. They do feel better and so far don't make much noise, I'd say get them to get a proper feel on them. I like em!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

XT 12 speed










These genius valve stem stem nuts


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

2020-01-05_09-25-04 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Uh... New Bike day count?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

abeckstead said:


> Uh... New Bike day count?
> 
> View attachment 1304139


Only if you promise to give your ride impressions!


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 35 @ 760mm / 30mm rise came in today and had to slap it on. Pardon the messy garage, been meaning to clean it up


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Titanium bling-worthy pivot hardware for my Foes Mutz









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Only if you promise to give your ride impressions!


LOL Well here's a not so scientific ride impression of my Evil Calling. I've ridden flowy single track, rocky gnar, fire road and muddy rocky gnar. Love the bike, climbs better than my last bike, but not quite as plush (which is to be expected coming from 150mm travel), handling is spot on, it's easy to flick around and pop off lips. Aesthetics are on ****ing point! Never gotten so many compliments for a bike in such a short amount of time.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

abeckstead said:


> LOL Well here's a not so scientific ride impression of my Evil Calling. I've ridden flowy single track, rocky gnar, fire road and muddy rocky gnar. Love the bike, climbs better than my last bike, but not quite as plush (which is to be expected coming from 150mm travel), handling is spot on, it's easy to flick around and pop off lips. Aesthetics are on ****ing point! Never gotten so many compliments for a bike in such a short amount of time.


Thanks! An Evil bike would definitely on my list if I were buying a new bike!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

for taking a nip on cold fatbike rides

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddaughter turns 2 on Saturday, let the indoctrination begin


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

new dropper remote..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg said:


> Goddaughter turns 2 on Saturday, let the indoctrination begin


i just noticed...is that a swingarm? with some sort of bumper behind the seat tube?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

shekky said:


> i just noticed...is that a swingarm? with some sort of bumper behind the seat tube?


Yes it is, it actually works very well, there is a screw to adjust travel as well, it wasnt cheap but


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Two new steeds added to the fleet...

2019 Trek Full Stache 8

2018 Giant Reign Advanced 0



















Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2nd hand Thudbuster ST.
I got it for the gravel bike, but need a 27.2-30.9 shim so am testing it on the Unit to see if it works for me.
















I think the set-back is what will be the most important for me.
I normally run 0 set-back and the saddle rails as far forward as possible.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

OneUp Stem and EDC tool 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> 2nd hand Thudbuster ST.
> I got it for the gravel bike, but need a 27.2-30.9 shim so am testing it on the Unit to see if it works for me.
> 
> I think the set-back is what will be the most important for me.
> I normally run 0 set-back and the saddle rails as far forward as possible.


Bugger. Tested it today over a 40km, 1,000m climbing, fire road ride.
I like it. A lot.
Looking for a second one now


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

When it's under 20°f my eyes water like crazy on the Mutz at any speed, these should help nicely!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Getting ready for spring and making some changes to the Epic. Love the Brain shock, but never cared much for the fork. Wanted more travel too. So I went with a Factory 34 Stepcast and threw on a red decal set to match.

Also tossed on new tires for good measure.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

2.5 weeks late, but its here.......


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

New Chromag Lynx DT saddle and XT brakes / rotors. I think The Beast is dialed now........


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg said:


> 2.5 weeks late, but its here.......


and here she is...........


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

still in the box because I am hiding it from my wife until the fatbike is sold. Evil The Calling in Muddy Waters, Large XO1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

gravelynp said:


> still in the box because I am hiding it from my wife until the fatbike is sold. Evil The Calling in Muddy Waters, Large XO1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Took it out and built it today, she'll find out either way. I gotta say, it's a sweet bike. Happy birthday to me.....
The only change I made is put my Fabric Carbon saddle on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Raceface Chester pedals, Fabric Scoop Flat Carbon Saddle, set the sag and she's ready to ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gravelynp said:


> ,Raceface Chester pedals, Fabric Scoop Flat Carbon Saddle, set the sag and she's ready to ride
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok, that's almost creepy how close your bike is to the stock image you posted previously. I mean, look at the cables on both; the cranks are in the same position (but yours has pedals). Looks like yours isn't quite in the correct gear though by the looks of the rear derailleur. Oh, and the tires are 180 degrees.

Looking forward to your first ride report!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My photo was from The Pro’s Closet so it is the same bike. Everything was perfectly set up for both my weight and size. I sat / stood on it and the sag was perfect 30% rear and 20% front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

The only thing I changed was the angle of the levers and the seat. I couldn’t believe that the sag was spot on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Latest buy a few weeks back. Will start to get other parts here eventually...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I know most of you will probably think I'm crazy for buying used cleats except fellow long time users of Speedplay Frogs. If the condition of these old mushroom style cleats match the ebay picture I will probably get several years of service out of them compared to 6 mo. at best from the new style ones that cost $32 a set. Keeping my fingers crossed!
Mole


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

New Deity kits for my Calling and Wreckoning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*RevGrips Pro*

Installed RevGrips Pro grips on my Yeti ASR-SLC and Cannondale Judge FR. LOVE THEM!


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*One Up Components DH block*

Installed OneUp Components DH block with XT 11-22 7spd cassette.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

TLD A2 in Jet Blue, best fitting lid I've ever had!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

New bike day for the grom.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Got some XT 4 piston calipers and a new K- Edge gravity mount.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Fox Factory 36 Grip 2...

Along with 2.5 Vigilante & Spank wheels.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Wheel decals from Stikr'd to match the Deity kit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

The frame is a 2018 closeout from Pivot and the dealer I purchased it from made a deal to buy Pivot build kits to outfit the bikes so 2020 components.
Mole


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

Burgtec Penthouse Mk 5.
Riding downhill lines and racing on a hardtail: haven't slipped a pedal yet. Feels like I'm clipped in.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tomahawk66 said:


> Burgtec Penthouse Mk 5.
> Riding downhill lines and racing on a hardtail: haven't slipped a pedal yet. Feels like I'm clipped in.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...those look sweet, and I need new pedals....


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Trying a Carver myti carbon bar to help ease some elbow pain.
So far so good.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk66 (Sep 10, 2019)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> hmmm...those look sweet, and I need new pedals....


I'll caveat this with the fact that I've not ridden many different flat pedals so maybe they are all good. But these have been awesome. Did my first downhill race on my 120mm hardtail with these, was riding hard, didn't do great compared to all the Enduro and DH bikes but didn't come last: didn't slip a pedal once felt like I was clipped in, until I had a massive OTB and was glad I wasn't!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rockgeist Gondola dropper post seat pack (small 4 liter)







Continental Terraspeed 40c tires for my lightweight wheelset


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Biopace chainrings came back?


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Some bling for my black and blue themed Mutz. Being an epic cancer survivor I find the black and blue quite fitting! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Time for new brakes on my old Raleigh XXIX. After over 12 yrs. of trouble free service (plus a couple of more on another bike) I definitely got my money's worth out of the Marta SL's that the new Cura's are replacing but decided I'd rather put the money I'd spend on up coming maintenance (Bleed/new pads) on a more modern system with more power.
Mole


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new tool keg to clear up space in my top tube bag







new Salsa cork bar tape







and some black tape for next time


----------



## shortnugly (Jul 13, 2010)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1320957
> View attachment 1320959
> 
> View attachment 1320961
> ...


Balla Brakes! Helps slappin' the Thick!


----------



## shortnugly (Jul 13, 2010)

Picked up a like new Marin Trailcat for the wife.

Pretty-Pretty Matchy-Matchy

Not bad for an entry level bike, 1x10 27.5.
Just finishing up the new dropper on it.
After that, maybe tubeless 2.4 tires if they'll fit
Storm this weekend but next week, supposed to be in the mid 60's.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

I love it when a plan comes together...
I was planning on building a small booster ramp to help relieve so boredom and stress until we get through this pandemic. But then I found this advertised. Was no longer being used and parents wanted it out of their driveway asap - disassemble and haul it away!
24'3"L
8'W
3'6"H
Skate lite surface

I got this, acreage and a tractor with a front loader - gonna build my own private bike park now!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gotta Mastadon Pro at 140mm to match my Mutz's 140mm!! crazy anxious to hit some single track now!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

My 15 mont old Daughter's first bike!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new giro radix MIPS helmet via REI:


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tube strap to get some weight out of my hip pack. Thanks Tapatalk for the potato photo quality










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got a couple things for my trance today... a fresh set of Deity Knuckleduster grips and TMAC pedals (super stoked about these pedals) and a new 2.5 Minion DHF (which I'm going to run on the back 2.6 DHF front and 2.5 Rear..
(tire not pictured... because it is still in my truck...)


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

New shoes to go with my 28 year old pedals. (SPD).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hard-to-find-in-my-size-in-a-color-i-want endura hummvee long-sleeve jersey; fox ranger gloves.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

once something works for me, i stick with it:


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

New-to-me; arrives this afternoon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my third go at rims in 1.5 yrs, jumped the XM481s and went straight to the EX511s (its only 100grms) hopefully l wont wreck these.......time will tell


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

My latest purchase was the rack stash. This little thing is made solid and holds my Yakima Holdup EVO perfect. The Yakima was also one of my latest purchases 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Another new edition that was gifted to me from a good friend on here are these amazing PNW grips and Loam dropper lever


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

so I FINALLY have a raincoat with a zipper that works!! This should be bomb proof for the most and will get a good workout given the weather we have had around here.

Not as bright as cmg's, but....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

29 x 2.4 conti trail kings for the rigid karate monkey SS:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg said:


> my third go at rims in 1.5 yrs, jumped the XM481s and went straight to the EX511s (its only 100grms) hopefully l wont wreck these.......time will tell
> 
> View attachment 1328775


and here they are, DT Swiss 240 hubs, DT Swiss EX511 32hole 29" rims laced with DT Swiss 2.0/1.8/2.0 spokes









cant wait to try them out this weekend 



str8edgMTBMXer said:


> Not as bright as cmg's, but....


 mines only bright when light is shined on it, l did notice the wider berth cars gave me when l wore it, so lm happy with that


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Got some things for a tire swap coming up. Accidently clicked to purchase the race sealant instead of the normal sealant.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Upgraded my level t brakes to these hoping for a big difference










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I bought too many things for my bike already. Here's my latest purchase though. A Salsa Anything bracket with a bag!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I decided to ditch the hydration pack pack and go with water bottles. I got 3 32 ounce Gatorade water bottles. I can carry two on the frame but I've only ever needed one so far. That will probably change when the summer heat gets here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Houston..... Eagle has landed 

GX 1x12 upgrade for the NX 1x11 HT, plus a chain tool, and some rubber for the roadie.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

brand new shimano M530's for $25 from an old buddy; WTB I-29 hoops on a new hope pro 4 rear hub and the old hub from my KHS solo one:


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New rubber for dad's bike. Nevegal on the rear, DHR2 on the front










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Installed my Race Face Atlas Crank and BSA30 external BB!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

Some orange bling for "Sender-ella" 
RevGrips stem
OneUp Components changuide / bashguard combo
OneUp Components 32t Oval ring
16t lower pulley
Raceface crankboots


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

New SRAM SX Eagle crankset and DUB BB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Not pictured: Tailwind Nutrition Endurance Fuel Assorted Flavors 8 Stick Pack Bag.

Plus grips and a hat!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

This turned up at the door the other day







And this is my new experimental chain lube. Damn it's slippery. Nothing should stick to it, and it's good for extreme high pressure load. See how it goes.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

MTBkitty said:


> Not pictured: Tailwind Nutrition Endurance Fuel Assorted Flavors 8 Stick Pack Bag.
> 
> Plus grips and a hat!
> View attachment 1340637


Love the hat!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

bjeast- Yes, the Divas designer was awesome! I miss riding and feasting with my Divas!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Fully rigid...*

New Niner fork on my Pivot LES.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Forgot to share my new fork. 2021 RockShox Pike Ultimate with the Charger 2.1 damper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

$50...... I bought a raffle ticket and won this bike! I'd say that counts....


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Redlands R&C said:


> View attachment 1341611
> 
> 
> $50...... I bought a raffle ticket and won this bike! I'd say that counts....


No pedaling through turns on that sled!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Did it again.......usually just the older GT's that I pick up, but something about this red splatter paint that I think will shine when it's all done.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Brian Grimes said:


> No pedaling through turns on that sled!


I'm not even sure what I'm gonna do with it! Maybe I'll build a 650b wheelset to lift it a tad. From the pictures, it appears to have maybe a 15* lean angle before the rear triangle /kick stand engages. Such a silly prize to win...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got my Magura MT Trail brakes for $163 through Merlin Cycles. Took about 2 weeks to arrive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

2020 Kona Kahuna in XL. Love new bike day!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got this getting rejigged at my local LBS i.e. getting parts swapped out/over from my current '18 Reign Adv 0 (that's a little short).


'20 Giant Reign 27.5...

Dubbed 'Black Beauty'.

Sent from MTBR.apk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Another knock on the door, another box to open, & these were in it. Comfy. I think they're an improvement over my flip flops/thongs, & my slippers. Although, they do catch a bit of dirt & grit when riding along


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

It was new (to me) bike day last Friday 2019 Giant Trance E+ Pro 1


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

*new bike parts*

hi all, here is a few bike parts that I have bought this yr IOT build my bike


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New, lower, longer, slacker '20 Reign 27.5 

Will be selling slightly used '18 Reign Adv 0 27.5 

TT is a little too short for my gorilla arms  on the Adv 0...

Which is a pity, coz it's one hell-ova steed 

It will go to a good home, I'm sure 














Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

can u explain the 16t lower pulley upgrade and what it does


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New goodies for the new bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

How about a replacement ti Krampus frame









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well...technically not purchased as it was replaced under warranty.....Eagle X0 12 speed cassette.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Quit my job for a new one, payout was 3k better than l expected, so l invested a ~third of it into the bike industry, just cause lm that kind of nice guy


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got a new helmet... good stuff..









I quite like this helmet... quite nice looking (I think as well).


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Is this considered, "bike-related"? Or is it the, "whole enchilada"?


----------



## UgyenT (Jul 14, 2020)

My first MTB, a Trek Marlin 7. 2019 model with 3x9 gears.











Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

New lid! Leatt DBX 3.0. It's so comfortable!










Also new XT brakes and SLX Rotors on the Riot. And a full tune up.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

2019 santa cruz 5010 frame. all parts moved over from the marin hawk hill one with the exception of the dropper post and seatpost collar.

Xfusion sweep HLR-RC fork, XT drivetrain, SLX brakes, hope pro 4 hubs, WTB asym 29 rims.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

This turned up under my doormat last night. 585 gms less chainring & pedals. Haven't given it a proper workout yet, just up & down the street doing wheelie practice, nice and quiet with no creaks


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Not sure if it counts just yet but I did buy a 2020 Salsa Cutthroat Apex 1 today  

If all goes well, I should have it by the weekend at the earliest or Monday at the latest. Can't wait!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Battery said:


> Not sure if it counts just yet but I did buy a 2020 Salsa Cutthroat Apex 1 today
> 
> If all goes well, I should have it by the weekend at the earliest or Monday at the latest. Can't wait!


no pics = it didnt happen...........


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Got this cell phone mount. It looks huge but it's the same size as my iPhone so I guess I'll just have to get used to it.

It holds the phone in place and doesn't rattle. Helps me to keep track of all my KOM's on Strava and I can check my work email on the ride home.

The downside is that now there is sweat pouring down on my iPhone at all times and since I don't need a pocket to carry my phone, and I've ditched the cargo shorts and gone back to Lycra. Still wearing fat guy baggy workout t-shirts from Wal-Mart, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

There's a new bike in here somewhere...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

showers pass IMBA jacket.

it's a bit less packable than i'd hoped, even with the hood removed but it seems as if the zippers are of far higher quality than those on my pearl izumi or shimano cycling jackets.

given what i paid for this thing, i hope it lasts for a while:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got my new Salsa Cutthroat! My bags shoes up a couple days ago too. I'm going to shop for a DM top tube bag or maybe a saddle bag next.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

lightly used on ebay for $35.00: endura hummvee short sleeved jersey.

i searched far and wide but could not find a new one in size "L":


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

So I decided to try a cheap ebay helmet and a couple of spurcycle bell clones and am satisfied so far. The helmet ended up being pretty comfortable and quality seems about on par with a old Giro Hex I have so pretty good for the $23.59 it cost. I haven't mounted one of the bells ($4.99) yet but they have a nice tone and are a close copy of the spurcycle model but they do weigh a little bit more. Good roll of the dice this time.
Mole


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cosmetic upgrade for the 5010, as well as a long overdue service on the Xfusion.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

alexandraadams97 said:


> I recently read BikeReviewsHub`s latest blog post about Entry-Level road bike and bought new Tommaso Forcella Endurance Road Bike.
> Overall, I like the bike. It's light, feels great to ride but there are some issues:
> 1. The bike seat is practically useless. You should expect to buy a new one as the one this comes with is very uncomfortable.
> 2. The bike pedals are really sharp. If you catch it on your shin or something, it will hurt really badly. I will probably replace this.
> 3. After only 2-3 rides, the spikes came loose and I had to get it repaired at a bike shop. They told me that they have never had such a new bike run into this issue before. Also, the bike came with the front tire fully flat. Had to get that replaced. All this to say, not feeling very inspired by the quality so far.


Are you related to Adam Wilson by chance? Both your posts so far have links to that website and, I don't mean to be mean but, you seem to know very little about bikes. And "Adam" is in your username.

Are those flashlights on the fork?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I finally got a Brooks B17 saddle for my gravel bike!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I just replaced my Brooks B17 for Selle Anatomica:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You can probably guess what was in this box.


----------



## uiterlix (Sep 12, 2016)

*New Canyon Lux CF SL 8.0*

Here's my new bike...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I've been busy with my Timberjack. I have a set of 27.5 x 2.8" Maxxis High Roller II tires that will be used for the upcoming wet season. I love the gear bag that was included with my tires! I also picked up a Brooks C17 saddle too. It's so comfortable. I should have bought one years ago.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

This is going to be a fun build...


----------



## DuncanB_UK (Sep 15, 2020)

*Delivered a couple of weeks ago...*

Very happy with it so far...


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

GarthMci said:


> This is going to be a fun build...


That's a beautiful piece of metal! It would look great on my latest purchase. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Arrived today, added DMR Death Grips and Brand X Ascend dropper post.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

BXCc said:


> That's a beautiful piece of metal! It would look great on my latest purchase.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1364315
> ...


Very nice! What's that going to be built up as? Rowdy hard tail?


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

GarthMci said:


> Very nice! What's that going to be built up as? Rowdy hard tail?


Semi-aggressive singlespeed. Primary riding will be tight single track. 
425mm rear end
68° head tube with 120mm fork. 
73.5° seat tube.

I may give a 140mm fork a try.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Four years in the planning but its done and is my go to ride. It's called the evil Krampus









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Four years in the planning but its done and is my go to ride. It's called the evil Krampus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!!! and love seeing the rigid-y goodness!!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

#newbikeday

Scored a brand new 2020 Nukeproof Scout 275 from a local seller. He ordered the wrong size so I bought it from him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> #newbikeday
> 
> Scored a brand new 2020 Nukeproof Scout 275 from a local seller. He ordered the wrong size so I bought it from him.
> 
> ...


Nice, have fun with the new ride.

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I decided to go with an orange and blue theme on this bike. Here are my Race Face Chester pedals. My orange PNW Components dropper and grips arrive today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> awesome!!!! and love seeing the rigid-y goodness!!


Yes it makes you ride the bike and that much smoother when back on a boingi bike. Yes I have a 29 plus Deadwood also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

New damper, service kits, pedals, tool, lubes!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Battery said:


> I decided to go with an orange and blue theme on this bike. Here are my Race Face Chester pedals. My orange PNW Components dropper and grips arrive today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've got an orange bike with blue Chesters so I approve of this color combination.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Just got some new leg warmers from Amazon for those super cold days in the winter when it's below 50 degrees. Worth the $10 investment I'd say.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

SRAM Eagle drivetrain and SRAM G2 brakes for one of my bikes. Also 170mm Lyrik 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Picked up a set of ergo aero bars for my Salsa Cutthroat. I have some really long sections of my ride where I need an extra riding position. Plus having these bars will give me an extra mounting point for gear!

I also installed a set of Renee Herse Fleecer Ridge tires.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I bought a set of headlamps from Costco. 3 for $15 including batteries.

You can wear it on your head with the included headband, but I Velcro'd one to my helmet. It seems to work pretty good.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Broke my 3rd Kovee 23 and Bontrager is no longer interested in covering them under warranty.

So, a set of Reserve 25s with DT240 hubs and a 54T ratchet upgrade went on.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new tire time. one of the things i like about strava is you can keep track of mileage on your components. my front cross king 27.5 x 2.6 was creeping up on 1,400 miles.

the rear panaracer driver pro 27.5 x 2.4 has a summer of riding on it. i like the 2.4 driver pro but it just doesn't have enough knobbage and wear quite quickly. they were worth a shot since i got them for free.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shekky said:


> new tire time. one of the things i like about strava is you can keep track of mileage on your components. my front cross king 27.5 x 2.6 was creeping up on 1,400 miles.
> 
> the rear panaracer driver pro 27.5 x 2.4 has a summer of riding on it. i like the 2.4 driver pro but it just doesn't have enough knobbage and wear quite quickly. they were worth a shot since i got them for free.


I wish I could get Trail or Cross Kings in 29x3 or even 29x2.8...I have Trail Kings on an old 26'er, and I love the way they feel and ride


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Tired of New England Winter riding with cold feet!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Yeti ARC frame...*

New Yeti ARC frame...Raw, sized medium.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I got one of these for the rear after my stock Purgatory finally gave out on me after 3,000 miles.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

celswick said:


> I got one of these for the rear after my stock Purgatory finally gave out on me after 3,000 miles.


Seems good rolling with decent traction, how it behaves?


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Aglo said:


> Seems good rolling with decent traction, how it behaves?


I rode with it today. It's quiet on the pavement and rolls smoothly with good grip in the woods. I like it a lot so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

just got some Spank Spoon 90's for my step sons bike...forgot to take the pic before I put them on, so....









these will be way better than the plastic junk that was on there before...have already warned him about pedal bites, but he also sees my legs so he knows...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

...aaaand now have a new "ticker" fort he Krampus. All new Shimano Deore stuff....and finally am a bit closer to the pie plate gears all of you youngn's have on your bikes now.



















so clean and purdy.....don't want to go mess it up.....but no, I actually do want. to go mess it up!!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> ...aaaand now have a new "ticker" fort he Krampus. All new Shimano Deore stuff....and finally am a bit closer to the pie plate gears all of you youngn's have on your bikes now.
> 
> View attachment 1908254
> 
> ...


11-40 or 42? I really really like my M6000 RD & 11-42 Cassette. With an XT shifter, it's as sweet & slick as you like. Very very polished feel to it


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

speedygz said:


> 11-40 or 42? I really really like my M6000 RD & 11-42 Cassette. With an XT shifter, it's as sweet & slick as you like. Very very polished feel to it


11-42....it looks like I might get to ride tomorrow in some snow!!!! So I won't know till then, but I am going to assume it is better than what was on it...which was 11-36 SRAM. This is all Shimano stuff, so should hopefully be swanky


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

For when it is 20 deg F, and my bike is covered in some combination ice, snow, frozen mud, or salt.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

kapusta said:


> View attachment 1909680
> 
> 
> For when it is 20 deg F, and my bike is covered in some combination ice, snow, frozen mud, or salt.


Nice. I used to fill up a big watering can and shower the bike with hot water to melt it all off before bringing it into the garage for the night.

Hot water hose is even better, if you can keep the tap itself from freezing overnight. I know I wouldn't be able to in Montreal without leaving the hot water running a drip constantly.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

David C said:


> Hot water hose is even better, if you can keep the tap itself from freezing overnight. I know I wouldn't be able to in Montreal without leaving the hot water running a drip constantly.


As long as I disconnect the hose, it should not be a problem. The way it is designed, the valves are 12" back behind the unit, so all of that drains out when you turn it off and disconnect it.

I use a short hose that I can easily drain the water out of.


----------



## GT3 Bill (Jul 10, 2018)

kapusta said:


> View attachment 1909680
> 
> 
> For when it is 20 deg F, and my bike is covered in some combination ice, snow, frozen mud, or salt.


Hot water at the hose is such a simple luxury, I have no idea why all homes aren't built this way.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

GT3 Bill said:


> Hot water at the hose is such a simple luxury, I have no idea why all homes aren't built this way.


A few years back, I was working in a remodel (electrician) in Montreal. Pretty nice house, very expensive kitchen, high end ceiling mounted radiant baseboard heaters, etc. It was fall and we had to do some work in the mud out back. After taking care of the tasks, I turned on the brand new backyard tap to rinse off my hands and to my surprise the water coming out was lukewarm. I figured the cold water was running close to the hot water line for a bit. By the time I was done washing, that water was pretty hot. I didn't mind the luxury, but I did point it out to my boss, as this was my first time ever having hot water outside a house.

Next thing I heard after lunch was the upstairs toilet flushed into the ceiling, and that was a cold water tap outside. That plumber was pretty bad. Good thing I noticed the tap mishaps because the dishwasher was about to be installed on two lines of cold water the next day.


----------



## Andrew Ousley (Jan 8, 2021)

My new ride! 2021 stumpjumper alloy S3


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

celswick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dumb question......... is it wet or does it come like that?
EDIT: yep a dumb question, sorry


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I also recently picked up this cool hooded windbreaker at one of those big clearance stores for $19. It has lots of reflective stripes on it and the elastic hood fits over my helmet for those early winter mornings when it's in the 30's for my 5 mile road ride to the trail head.

It's really all I need for winter here in South Carolina. I can adjust the layers underneath for various temperatures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Which make and color ring is that?


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Its an Absolute Black in Orange. It matches the Turq and Orange look I have going pretty good...


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

An Epic start to my 2021!

2021 Specialized Epic Comp upgrade from the 2015 Epic Comp alloy model I was on. I'm stoked to have had this opportunity and I'm enjoying my new bike immensely.

Her name is Hela. She's a Singletrack Slayer, a lean, mean, XC racing machine, and Goddess of Death   
















Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Marzocchi Bomber CR coil shock 

Freshly installed... once rain goes away and trails dry out, I'll get to squishing it 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

blown240 said:


> Its an Absolute Black in Orange. It matches the Turq and Orange look I have going pretty good...
> View attachment 1911240


Gumby & Pokey approved as do I.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Couldn't resist this when it came available. Sycip with lots of bling.



























My first foray into belt drives. So far, I like it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chuck, very nice.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Chuck, very nice.


I'll PM you the deal I got. I'm pinching myself, still. This was an approx. $6K build.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Lots of purchases at my house, I got a 2020 Trance 2, my wife got an Suntour Epixon for her Tempt and all the parts from my old bike (SLX brakes, slx shifter and rear mech, 11-46 sunrace cassette) picking up my son's Devinci Ewok 26 tomorrow.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I got this long sleeve zippered shirt/jersey from Sam's Club for $12.

Very comfortable and versatile. They also had it in black but I decided to go bold and got the gray instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Some new bronze bling for my Spur.

Reverse Components Nico Vink Signature grips.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^^now you'll be able to manual like nico


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought so, too. Painful reality. Turns out it requires actual talent, as well. Who knew?!


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Added some new rubber given to me by a friend and an Absolute Black Oval on the Honzo. PNW grips and dropper lever were also given to me by [mention]Battery [/mention] but they have been on since last season. He helped feed my addiction and educate me at the same time on bikes. Thanks for making me spend money lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got the bigger EDC installed this morning...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Picked these up for my steel single speed cruiser by Myth Cycles. There was a bit of a wait but well worth it.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Um...new bike day? This post doesn't really belong here but I want to have a little fun. I sold a couple of my regular bikes and used the funds toward my brand new 2019 Honda Africa Twin. I haven't been on a bike in a decade so it's great to be back. I may take this beast on singletrack in the future once I have it ready for that kind of work. From what I learned, some of my mountain biking skills will help me pilot this bike on singletrack.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Wife saw this at Costco. So far everyone in the family has been using it. It will come in handy when it's raining. I did an hour on it this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Why did I wait SO LONG to get winter riding shoes?

45Nrth Ragnarock. Would the extra 'o' have raised the price that much? I mean, their gear is already expensive, another $10 to cover the price of a vowel isn't going to stop folks.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Battery said:


> Um...new bike day? This post doesn't really belong here but I want to have a little fun. I sold a couple of my regular bikes and used the funds toward my brand new 2019 Honda Africa Twin. I haven't been on a bike in a decade so it's great to be back. I may take this beast on singletrack in the future once I have it ready for that kind of work. From what I learned, some of my mountain biking skills will help me pilot this bike on singletrack.
> 
> View attachment 1915192


Very nice. I've been looking at the new ATs since they came out a few years back; I bet that thing would be a blast on one of the BDRs.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Had a set of stans flow EX3 built up on i9 1/1 hubs. Should be bombproof for my 240lb self










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Twilight Error said:


> Very nice. I've been looking at the new ATs since they came out a few years back; I bet that thing would be a blast on one of the BDRs.


I was so lucky to grab this one! Honda kicked out a bunch of leftover 2019 models and discounted them around $4-5K depending on the model. My local dealer grabbed a ton of them and sold most of them already. I wasn't going to pass it up.


----------



## TRIGGERhappy (Sep 24, 2020)

Driving home rn from guerrilla gravity’s shop! We’ll post when I’ve assembled it


----------



## DesertTwang (Feb 17, 2021)

New-to-me 2013 Trek Stache 8. First foray into 29-wheels, air forks and hydro brakes. Looking forward to getting back on the trails after 10+years. Thanks to everyone on this great forum who helped me make a very informed purchasing decision.


----------



## TRIGGERhappy (Sep 24, 2020)

Floyd hill, and canon city for her maiden weekend!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Super bike-related:
2021 Salsa Cassidy. 
I'm calling her the Disco Weiner, she's replacing my Kona Stinky Six.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Erm... 😅


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Twilight Error said:


> Why did I wait SO LONG to get winter riding shoes?
> 
> 45Nrth Ragnarock. Would the extra 'o' have raised the price that much? I mean, their gear is already expensive, another $10 to cover the price of a vowel isn't going to stop folks.
> 
> View attachment 1916365


Lol
Pretty sure that's their way of standing out with their name.


----------



## DesertTwang (Feb 17, 2021)

MCHB said:


> Erm... 😅


I need this. (The ducky, I mean)


----------



## TheInfiniteRoller (May 12, 2014)

2021 Oxblood Nomad! Stoked beyond stoked. Haven't bought a new bike in 20 yrs.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I finally got a dropper post on the OG Krampus!! Finally bit the bullet!!



















and then it has been raining off and on enough to make it so I have not been able to use it yet because the trails are closed


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

A Manitou Markhor fork for my Salsa Fargo.


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally got some new rubber. Running Minion dhf up front and Dissector in the rear.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

First bike in 18 yrs.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Some new bars. Around 35 degrees backsweep I thing. 700 wide. Much more comfortable, and better for steep descents. You can actually brace yourself against fore/aft gravity, rather than feeling you're just going to rotate around the grips. Good for standing when climbing too.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been riding one RS fork or another for the past 20 years. Figured it was time to try something different. Loving the OTT!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

There have been a lot of purchases in the past couple weeks 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

New Bike Yeti A.R.C


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This arrived in the mail today. Fillet brazed, 26", rim brakes, fluted steerer from Garro. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Banshee Phantom V3 frame, raw, size L..

Final parts for build arriving in 10 days 









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

New GX derailleur, Bontrager Kovee Comp 29er wheelset, Maxxis Dissector and Maxxis Minion DHF.

Converted my 27.5 + Specialized Fuse to a 29er.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pest (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

MTX Red Label brake pads front and rear.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

New gloves...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

DT Swiss EX511 hoops, DT Swiss Comp Spokes, Raceface Vault hubs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> View attachment 1947248
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947249
> ...


Those look nice! I have a couple EX511 hoops on order, I'm going with DT hubs to keep it consistent, but I do like the Raceface stuff. 
What hub size are you running?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Those look nice! I have a couple EX511 hoops on order, I'm going with DT hubs to keep it consistent, but I do like the Raceface stuff.
> What hub size are you running?


They've been pretty damn amazing so far. Really brought my bike to life over the machine built stock wheels. They're both boost spacing hubs.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

So, the man in the brown van dropped off some new made in the U.S.A. goodness.
Profile Elite mtb crank set
wolftooth chainring and bolts


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

New cassette and chain this week to go with new GX derailleur and bottom bracket I got a couple of weeks ago. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh man, I almost forgot!

I scored this classic retro Specialized windbreaker at a church yard sale for $1.00. Now that’s a score!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Amazon bike stands- (need to get two more)


----------



## A10MileHusker (Oct 14, 2015)

New wheels have been bought and are being built 🤘I was out sessioning a flowy section to work on some cornering and all of a sudden on one I was on the ground. Spoke failed and bent the rim. Gave me an excuse to buy some new wheels and hubs. I'm going to true the current wheels I have (RaceFace AR 27) and have those as backups but going to love these WAO.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Bought a couple of these OneUp EDC Lite tools — these things rock. Only problem is there wasn’t enough room for my Garmin 530 while using the non-articulating version of K-Edge’s Garmin mount, so I had to spring for the articulating mount.
Now I’ll always have a multi-tool with me, even the rare times I forego carrying a pack.








=sParty


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Bought a couple of these OneUp EDC Lite tools — these things rock. Only problem is there wasn’t enough room for my Garmin 530 while using the non-articulating version of K-Edge’s Garmin mount, so I had to spring for the articulating mount.
> Now I’ll always have a multi-tool with me, even the rare times I forego carrying a pack.
> View attachment 1964319
> 
> =sParty


I’ve thought about one of these but I have to carry a multitool that has my chain breaker on it anyways, so this would just be redundant. They do look awesome though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I know. Big spender...


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

After a 15+ yr hiatus I just got back into riding a few months ago and decided to get my first full suspension. Crazy how much things have changed. Got the higher spec’d 3 thinking it would hold me off from doing upgrades, but already swapped out the KMC chain with a shimano xtr lol.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet bike and I see it's your first post! Welcome back to mtn. biking!
Yes bikes have come along way in a relatively short time!


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

blcman said:


> Sweet bike and I see it's your first post! Welcome back to mtn. biking!
> Yes bikes have come along way in a relatively short time!


Thanks! A few months ago my younger daughter randomly wanted to try riding some trails so I resurrected my old Marin hardtail and ended up getting bit by the bug. When I bought this bike I wasn’t sure how much I would fall back in love with mtn biking so I didn‘t want to spend too much and decided to just get a decent entry level bike. Have since bought a bike stand and assortment of tools to do my own fork, brake, and drivetrain maintenance. Have already serviced the lower forks and installed foam rings. The RZ3 is worlds better than my old bike and I love it. But now that I’ve dug deeper into what other bikes are out there. I’m wondering if I should have just gotten the Santa Cruz 5010 xt. Am I crazy?😊 Is it worth more than 2x the cost of the RZ3?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Compared to even 5-6 years ago your bike is way ahead of the older geometry bikes in capability!
15+ years, you'll be in mtn. heaven!
BTW I have had 2 SC 5010's in the past and they are very nice bikes also, but for 2x the price doesn't
equal 2x bike IMHO!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I have limited bike storage space, so when I bought the Disco Weiner, I always intended to outfit it with a shock/ linkage assembly for its shorter-travel sibling, the Blackthorn. I'm finally doing that with this rear shock and a Mezzer Pro that I should have in my hands tomorrow. I've got a Mezzer Pro on my Rustler and love it, and travel adjustments between 180/170/160 are easy and relatively painless. After riding the Zeb for a season, I'm not very impressed. This one is the base model, and I could have simply dropped a better damper in + a few different air springs to make the travel change, but I'd still have to haul the weight of the Zeb around in short travel mode. The Mezzer is almost 1/2pound lighter with similar stiffness and much better internals.

All this money spent gives me two bikes that fit in the storage footprint of one + a small box for a shock, linkage, and assorted small parts.











Annnnnnnnd the Mezzer. The old Sherman looks downright anemic compared to this, and the Sherman was a huge fork in its era.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

What can I say….I’m a sucker for exposed CF.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here I am blowing the budget on bike stuff again...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

a little something for my Fattie, and a little something for my Dads Roadie


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Some great deals to be had at CRC right now.....


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for winter maintenance


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Installed a Cascade Link on my Levo!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I got some studded tires this week for the spring freeze - thaw cycle. Trails have been pretty sketchy the past couple of weeks with lots of icy spots, so these should help a lot.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Enve AM30 wheelset


----------



## ahampleman (Feb 16, 2013)

2022 RC SPARK


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

We Are One handlebar/stem combo. The understated finish is gorgeous, and from an engineering standpoint, the stem clamp design is the best solution.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

N54tt said:


> View attachment 1974250


What dat?


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

MCHB said:


> What dat?


Wheel storage hook


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Judging by some of these contributions lately the bike industry certainly isn’t hurting for profit. 👀


Bought some new shorts from Intense / Thor Assist. Super stoked with these. Best shorts I’ve ever had. Built tuff but breathable, two front zipper pockets that are HUGE. Each one goes two hand lengths plus deep and are wide. Quality tough zipper secure. Made by Thor who made their name in motocross clothing but with an Intense logo. The waist band has a thick rubber enclosed in the fabric on the hips. The crotch region has two air vents for cooling.



Thin fabric but obvioushigh quality and strong. 95% polyester/ 5% elastane.

I think it’s the pocket storage and zippers that really got me so ramped up.

My riding is going to be so much more improved, faster and more tech enhanced with these.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Judging by some of these contributions lately the bike industry certainly isn’t hurting for profit.
> 
> 
> Bought some new shorts from Intense / Thor Assist. Super stoked with these. Best shorts I’ve ever had. Built tuff but breathable, two front zipper pockets that are HUGE. Each one goes two hand lengths plus deep and are wide. Quality tough zipper secure. Made by Thor who made their name in motocross clothing but with an Intense logo. The waist band has a thick rubber enclosed in the fabric on the hips. The crotch region has two air vents for cooling.
> ...


you not gonna model em for us?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Judging by some of these contributions lately the bike industry certainly isn’t hurting for profit. 👀


My recent purchase was second-hand, so I don't think I contributed to the profits.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg said:


> you not gonna model em for us?


What the hell:

Very happy with fit and comfort, the large deep pockets are night and day from all my previous shorts I’ve owned.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

New boingy thing for the sentinel











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just finished assembly in time for the snow.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

N54tt said:


> Enve AM30 wheelset
> 
> View attachment 1973218
> 
> ...


Whoever fitted those tyres needs a slap across the d!ck with a wet bootlace. Everyone knows the tyre decals are required to be 90° away from the rim decals. The shame.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

speedygz said:


> Whoever fitted those tyres needs a slap across the d!ck with a wet bootlace. Everyone knows the tyre decals are required to be 90° away from the rim decals. The shame.


lol. I was wondering myself after I took them home, whether it would look better 90deg. But it doesn’t bother me. Whenever I change out the tires next I’ll make sure they’re 90deg. 

looked back a few pages….there‘s quite a few people that need to be slapped 🤪




Battery said:


> I decided to go with an orange and blue theme on this bike. Here are my Race Face Chester pedals. My orange PNW Components dropper and grips arrive today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Battery said:


> SRAM Eagle drivetrain and SRAM G2 brakes for one of my bikes. Also 170mm Lyrik
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NigelMTB said:


> Added some new rubber given to me by a friend and an Absolute Black Oval on the Honzo. PNW grips and dropper lever were also given to me by [mention]Battery [/mention] but they have been on since last season. He helped feed my addiction and educate me at the same time on bikes. Thanks for making me spend money lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Geek said:


> Just finished assembly in time for the snow.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

N54tt said:


> lol. I was wondering myself after I took them home, whether it would look better 90deg. But it doesn’t bother me. Whenever I change out the tires next I’ll make sure they’re 90deg.
> 
> looked back a few pages….there‘s quite a few people that need to be slapped 🤪


Ha ha ha. Just joking with ya. I didn't know it was a "thing" until I read interwebz forums myself.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

speedygz said:


> Ha ha ha. Just joking with ya. I didn't know it was a "thing" until I read interwebz forums myself.


All those tires were installed that way because the interwebz said the label should be where the valve stem is….apparently so it’s easier to find? Which I don’t get either. If you can’t find the stem sticking out of the rim, you probably shouldn’t be riding without better glasses lol.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

N54tt said:


> lol. I was wondering myself after I took them home, whether it would look better 90deg. But it doesn’t bother me. Whenever I change out the tires next I’ll make sure they’re 90deg.
> 
> looked back a few pages….there‘s quite a few people that need to be slapped 🤪


In my defense, I didn't install those tires. They came from the factory that way


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Battery said:


> In my defense, I didn't install those tires. They came from the factory that way


So were my factory wheels!! I really think they’re installed where the stem is and not 90deg wheels label to tire labels. Either way I don’t think it matters as long as it’s symmetric.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Battery said:


> In my defense, I didn't install those tires. They came from the factory that way


+1 😂

I think e-13 would argue the opposite. Here's how the tires came installed on my Jeffsy; their graphic artist let his crayons go over line line


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Lets get this thread back on topic!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i like endura. i like smartwool.

marvin the cat has to be involved with EVERYTHING i do...


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

XC Wheelset for my 21SJ:

BTLOS AS 27 w/Bitex Hubs
Lezyne CNC TLR Valves
Garbaruk 10- 51 Cassette
XTR Rotors (haven't shimmed yet)
29 X 2.2 Fast Trak Sworks (haven't added Stans yet)

​


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

A new XT cassette, WT Stainless Steel chainring, and and line topping connex chain.


----------



## LEG LEG (Dec 14, 2014)

2022 Cervélo Aspero. Kinda flashy but Its worth 5 watts sooooo....


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

LEG LEG said:


> 2022 Cervélo Aspero. Kinda flashy but Its worth 5 watts sooooo....
> 
> View attachment 1975969
> View attachment 1975970
> View attachment 1975971


Magical colour!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

N54tt said:


> All those tires were installed that way because the interwebz said the label should be where the valve stem is….apparently so it’s easier to find? Which I don’t get either. If you can’t find the stem sticking out of the rim, you probably shouldn’t be riding without better glasses lol.


I just stopped by to mention that the reason for lining the tire label up with the valve stem is a throwback to pre-tubeless days.
Whenever you'd get a flat, you'd pull your tube out of your tire and inflate it enough to find the hole.
Maybe it was a thorn or a piece of glass that caused the puncture. Maybe you didn't even know what caused it.
But you had to investigate. Because tubes are delicate and you only carry so many with you on rides. "So many" being exactly one.
Anyway you'd lay the tube down atop of the tire/wheel (now laying on the ground), carefully alining the tube's valve with the rim's valve hole, which is the way things were aligned back when the tube was inside the tire.
Only now the tube is laying atop the wheel outside the tire. Okay, here's the deal...
The hole you'd already found in the tube would tell you exactly where to look in the tire for the thorn or glass, you know, so you could remove it from the tire.
Remove it so it wouldn't simply repuncture the tube once you'd patched the tube and reinstalled it in the tire and reinflated the whole mess.
Okay so it's an arcane art. Because no tubes these days.
Thank God for tubeless tires & wheels.
No need to line tire labels up with valve stem holes anymore.
=sParty


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Just installed a Jones Loop bar on my Salsa Fargo. I need to tape up the loop.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

It's been a good month! New brakes for my bday and a new chain. Bike feels like new again.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

new shimano SLX brakes for the single speed. i should have thought to get new rotors as well.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Bought some Ikons for my Fargo a few weeks ago, just now getting them set up tubeless with some Orange Seal Endurance sealant. They’re 2.35’s and the volume/profile is great on these i29 rims.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Vitus nucleus 27 with fox transfer kashima dropper








Pretty sure the dropper is worth more than the fork😅


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Yummy NOS goodness

























And used, but functional








But what I really scored was the contact, plenty more where that came from


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Rift Zone 26 for my daughter


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

New Truck and and a Tail gate bike pad to go with it. Now I'm ready 4 bike parks and long trail rides. 
#summer #springtime






























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Supporting my LBS lol. Picked up a Bike Yoke Revive dropper, XTR crankset and iXS FF helmet.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

N54tt said:


> Rift Zone 26 for my daughter
> 
> View attachment 1981600


Nice bike -- bet she's stoked. 
=sParty


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Sparticus said:


> Nice bike -- bet she's stoked.
> =sParty


Thanks! She is pretty stoked. Haven‘t been able to hit the trails yet though…but it’s definitely giving her more confidence. She wouldn’t have done these steps on her old bike lol.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

N54tt said:


> Thanks! She is pretty stoked. Haven‘t been able to hit the trails yet though…but it’s definitely giving her more confidence. She wouldn’t have done these steps on her old bike lol.
> 
> View attachment 1982989


Got the matching helmet, too -- you're an awesome dad.
=sParty


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Plastic rim to replace the bent metal one




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Finally found the missing piece for my drivetrain. Been looking for an XTR cassette for months but was out of stock everywhere. Installed the Wolf tooth remote light action I-spec EV as well. Unless I start upgrading my daughters RZ 26….I should be done wrenching on my bike lol.


----------



## theRVN (Mar 14, 2020)

New (to me) Marzocchi Bomber Z1. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet 









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

More nos gold.


























You don't understand how good it feels opening twenty plus year old, brand new boxes...
I don't think these have ever been installed








And another set of deerhead thumbs


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Does this count?


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Matching helmets for myself and my daughter lol. not pictured are two sets of Leatt elbow and knee pads as well.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

New stem. Old stem (Cromag Ranger w/Ti bolts) was handed down to the older trail bike. The new stem matches the hubs. It was in my Jensen cart and I was hesitant but my wife stumbled on to the tab and secretly bought it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l know a Fattie who's gettin some loving this weekend










EDIT: not shown are Bottom Bracket and new Bearings for DT Swiss Hubs, as l already had them


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

New retro moto front for my ‘18 AF OG GG Smash.
Steel Surly Sunrise handlebar and a 170mm Manitou Mezzer Pro fork.
















=sParty


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

New Kuat Piston Pro X hitch rack.









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Troy Lee Designs A2 MIPS










New SDG Bel-Air Saddle for the Teocali


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

2022 YT Industries Jeffsy CF Core 3.

Finally got on the clown wheels bandwagon, LOL!

My last new MTB was 2008 Turner 5Spot.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2022 Giant Trance X 3, 27.5


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Finally tried a dedicated pair of MTB shorts. I cant say I loved them...cant say I hated them. They are pretty warm however. Especially in the Florida heat. I may relegate them to winter use only.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My friend just ordered a new Fezzari Delano Peak; it should be in next week. 

I’m buying his Signal Peak. I’m stoked! My first full sus bike!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I found a crazy late night sale at Jenson USA last week, so I stocked up on some consumable drivetrain parts. The cranks were so cheap I had to buy them. This should keep our bikes on the trail for the foreseeable future.









A couple of weeks ago I picked up my first new helmet in about 10 years. I was down to riding in my spare helmet for the last several months after breaking one in a crash a while back. This is the first MIPS helmet I've owned.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Custom top cap from Kustom Caps for my 1999 Schwinn Homegrown 4Banger


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Pick up a trainer to combat the summer temps in the desert. It'll be moved inside with the A/C


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New stickers for the ZTR Flows on the Teocali. Stans doesn't sell stickers for 26ers anymore, but the 27.5 fit nicely


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New suspension fork and shock for the warranty replacement frame.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

ianick said:


> New suspension fork and shock for the warranty replacement frame.
> View attachment 1994318


Nice! What happened to your original frame?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

N54tt said:


> Nice! What happened to your original frame?


It cracked near the pivot on the seat stay.


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

New tires and grips for a Siskiu T8. The bike shipped with 2.6" Vee Flow Snap tires and heavy tubes. The tires are actually quite grippy, but man the bike sucked to climb at 36#. The new tires setup tubeless dropped 2lb2oz and now just under 34#.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

dietz31684 said:


> New tires and grips for a Siskiu T8. The bike shipped with 2.6" Vee Flow Snap tires and heavy tubes. The tires are actually quite grippy, but man the bike sucked to climb at 36#. The new tires setup tubeless dropped 2lb2oz and now just under 34#.
> View attachment 1994418
> 
> View attachment 1994416


Let us know how that delium tire is, I’m intrigued by the price point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New 203mm Magura Storm HC rotors, to replace the 11 year old Storm SLs on the Teocali.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Decided I wanted To fix my old BMX. Bought a new freewheel, tire and tubes for my old Dyno Detour that was hanging in the garage. LBS said if it was in good condition they are worth quite a bit. Saw some eBay listings for $3k. Are these things really selling for that much? To think…I was about to just throw it out lol. Still have the OE reflectors too haha.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

New (used) Bike Day:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

celswick said:


> New (used) Bike Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good score! looks in mint condition 👌


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pickers said:


> Good score! looks in mint condition 👌


And with Gatorade bottle. 👍🏻


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And with Gatorade bottle.


I love those bottles. 32 ounces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New grips and cables for the Teocali.
New TRP 203mm rotors for the Trance X


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

What's in the  box?!?! Feels like  Christmas today  #dreambuild






























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

This just in…








=sParty


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

…and how it looks once installed:








=sParty


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Raceface Next Carbon bars for my son's bike.
For mine, ergon saddle and grips, one up carbon bars, raceface aeffect 165 crankset (trying out the 165s), the Runt, one up pedals.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Locking skewers for the townie bike I'm building for my daughter to take to college...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

willowbeast said:


> Raceface Next Carbon bars for my son's bike.
> For mine, ergon saddle and grips, one up carbon bars, raceface aeffect 165 crankset (trying out the 165s), the Runt, one up pedals.


Kindly note this thread’s title. Thank you. 
=sParty


----------



## t2091 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sold the gravel bike and picked up this.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

New fork 4 the new frame.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Moderator please delete.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Picked up the Bontrager TLR flash charger today. Nothing wrong with my Topeak pump, except the dial was hard to read exact pressures. I like the digital gauge on the Bontranger and saves a step when I’m just airing up before a ride and not having to use a seperate gauge. I do have a big compressor in my garage as well but do my work in the house in office/work area, sometimes at night when the family is sleeping.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

I wanted to try a bar with a little more rise. Will be installed later today and a test ride tomorrow.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Getting ready for new bike day.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Got the last of the components to build up my new bike(dream build).


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I just picked up this jersey at a thrift store near Colorado Springs. Anyone here know anything about the team, etc? I figure it’s a unique and cheap souvenir from my recent trip to the Rockies. It was $8.00. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

Bottle. Was really expecting 800mL to be bigger.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

CNC machine time must be cheap in the Bat Empire. Au $37 plus postage, including a free bottom bracket. Which I'll never use. 165mm, direct mount, 24mm spindle. Under 600 gms, beautifully machined, threads all spot on, direct mount spline really accurate & neat fitting.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> CNC machine time must be cheap in the Bat Empire. Au $37 plus postage, including a free bottom bracket. Which I'll never use. 165mm, direct mount, 24mm spindle. Under 600 gms, beautifully machined, threads all spot on, direct mount spline really accurate & neat fitting.
> 
> View attachment 2002986
> View attachment 2002987
> View attachment 2002988


nice, let us know if they flex at all with that design


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

cmg said:


> nice, let us know if they flex at all with that design


I honestly can't tell any difference between them and my Shimano XT cranks. If they do, it would take a lab test to measure, and the bottom bracket would flex more anyway I'd guess 

Edit -I'm no bantamweight either by the way. Around 215lbs with a habit of breaking drivetrain bits.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

New shock and 85mm ape hanger bars because tall.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ih8Hondas said:


> New shock and 85mm ape hanger bars because tall.
> View attachment 2003327
> 
> View attachment 2003326


Hey I’m tall and have abnormal bars and a coil too! How tall are you? I’m 6’7











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

socalrider77 said:


> Hey I’m tall and have abnormal bars and a coil too! How tall are you? I’m 6’7


I'm not quite on your level. I'm only 6'5".


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Picked up this souvenir In Leadville. There was almost no oxygen in it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New helmet and glasses

Giro Fixture MIPS and Oakley Fuel Cell


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Got this ElevenSix on Pinkbike for $400. Super duper stoked!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Was delivered form SoCal to Gooseberry Mesa. It’s nice having bike shop friends.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

N54tt said:


> Picked up the Bontrager TLR flash charger today. Nothing wrong with my Topeak pump, except the dial was hard to read exact pressures. I like the digital gauge on the Bontranger and saves a step when I’m just airing up before a ride and not having to use a seperate gauge. I do have a big compressor in my garage as well but do my work in the house in office/work area, sometimes at night when the family is sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 2000301


You won’t be disappointed. I’ve had Joe Blow pumps with the gauge and never trusted it to be accurate, always checked it with separate gauge. I bought the Bontrager flash pump a couple of years ago and it has worked great. Very accurate gauge and no problem seating a tire.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

the Hopper Balance, for wintertime training


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Very comfortable so far, and I love the idea of rounded screws/pins. Not sure yet about the bearing seal arrangement around the spindle…


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, just saw these the other day. Sweet they're made in the USA.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

When did Shimano get rid of the fancy XTR packaging?


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New tires, pedals, and grips for the Teocali and some probably counterfeit Fox Dirt-paw gloves


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

New pedals and grips for the Trance X


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Clipless pedals for the family stationary bike. SPD for me on one side, and platform for my wife on the other. 

$5 at Amazon clearance center. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

5DEV crank arms 170mm D.U.B interface.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Got some new hubs, spokes & nipples. A little work later...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I actually bought this pair of Lake 400-series boots last June when I found them (one single pair in my size, wow!) on clearance 40% off at a shop near where I was vacationing. Finally got a chance to try them today (temp low 20's) and they sure delivered-my feet were much warmer at the end of my ride than they used to be in my old 300 series boots (also in pic for comparison.) Only negatives so far is that the metal ice cleats in the toe of the sole and the pedal cleats both make contact with the floor when walking so I'll have to limit my time clomping around in them at home prior to heading out.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

Enve carbon stem to match the Enve carbon bars 😎


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dillinger 5s mounted










and l figure they are last years model, because at 25 euros l just could not say no....










they are too warm at 5 degrees Celsius, but l think lm gonna like em later


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

My latest Salsa (3rd of 3). I need to do a little work before I can ride her, but yeah, I'm excited to have a Bucksaw in fantastic condition in the herd. 











And for the Disco Weiner (the red Cassidy)


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Twilight Error said:


> My latest Salsa (3rd of 3). I need to do a little work before I can ride her, but yeah, I'm excited to have a Bucksaw in fantastic condition in the herd.
> And for the Disco Weiner (the red Cassidy)


Is that a rigid fork on the Bucksaw, and what's it like to ride like that?

Tim


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Cranks waiting for the new fat bike frame…


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)




----------



## In flames (1 mo ago)

Bought it about a month ago.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Cold weather gloves. $8 at a discount store. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> CNC machine time must be cheap in the Bat Empire. Au $37 plus postage, including a free bottom bracket. Which I'll never use. 165mm, direct mount, 24mm spindle. Under 600 gms, beautifully machined, threads all spot on, direct mount spline really accurate & neat fitting.
> 
> View attachment 2002986
> View attachment 2002987
> View attachment 2002988


I'm afraid I have to cry 'FAKE!' on this post.
The real speedygz is a loyal front derraileurist.
He would never tolerate a 1x drivetrain.
Who are you really?
=sParty


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> I'm afraid I have to cry 'FAKE!' on this post.
> The real speedygz is a loyal front derraileurist.
> He would never tolerate a 1x drivetrain.
> Who are you really?
> =sParty


I am not a bigot, nor a Luddite. I am open minded, willing to try new technology/product, and judge them completely on their merit. Rather than popular opinion, brand name, country of origin, or marketing spiels. And I'm not afraid to voice my findings, even if they're contrary to popular opinion. That is all.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> I am not a bigot, nor a Luddite. I am open minded, willing to try new technology/product, and judge them completely on their merit. Rather than popular opinion, brand name, country of origin, or marketing spiels. And I'm not afraid to voice my findings, even if they're contrary to popular opinion. That is all.


Awesome. I admit I was poking the bear to a degree in my previous post.
Now, ignoring popular (or unpopular) opinion & having given 1x a try, may I ask: how do you feel about it compared to the good ol' fashioned 2x or 3x?
I am genuinely curious about your opinion, not trying to string you along.
I know your multi-ring systems shift perfectly, but I'm not talking about shifting quality.
I'm asking about your opinion of ergos, gear-grabbing convenience, weight distribution, dropper lever placement, etc.
Thanks, speedy.
=sParty


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Awesome. I admit I was poking the bear to a degree in my previous post.
> Now, ignoring popular (or unpopular) opinion & having given 1x a try, may I ask: how do you feel about it compared to the good ol' fashioned 2x or 3x?
> I am genuinely curious about your opinion, not trying to string you along.
> I know your multi-ring systems shift perfectly, but I'm not talking about shifting quality.
> ...


I'm running a plain Jane Deore M5100 11-51 cassette & derailleur, combined with an XT shifter. It's good. Very good. The mechanical sympathy in me still winces a bit when winching myself up nasty long hills in the 51 sprocket, and also at the 11 tooth end, but it works. Well. M5100 is the new value for your $$ vs weight and performance I think. It's surprisingly well priced, and I can't complain about shift quality/performance at all. There's been a bit of conjecture as to whether Hyperglide plus is incorporated at 5100 level, I'd be 99.9% sure it is, at least on the gearing down side of things. I'm no bantamweight, 215 lbs plus in my birthday suit, and it shifts instantly, cleanly and accurately when standing on the pedals, grunting up steep pinches. Hyperglide did not do that -I ran 11 speed SLX 11-46 for a year or so in 1x config, it's far better than that.
Weight distribution, can't tell. When you weigh nearly 10x the weight of your bike, slight body position changes/movement will make orders of magnitude differences rather than a few grams extra, or less at the bottom bracket.
I ran a dropper post for a year or so, don't bother any longer, so no difference in real estate on the bars. It's very very clean and minimalistic now, brakes, and one shifter. That's it. I run my GPS speedo on the top tube, or wear my cheapy Garmin forerunner watch, no dramas there. Plenty of room to run a couple of lights now in winter, one either side of the stem. That's about it. Longevity/wear of the M5100 has yet to be determined, not been out on the bike as much as I'd like lately, work, weather etc etc.

PS I also bought a 27.2mm step down adaptor for my seatpost, tried a 27.2 Carbon post, back to back with an alloy one, can't feel a difference, so staying with the alloy one. Feels nicer/less harsh than the 30.whatever? Ritchey Carbon post I was running previously anyway.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> I'm running a plain Jane Deore M5100 11-51 cassette & derailleur, combined with an XT shifter. It's good. Very good. The mechanical sympathy in me still winces a bit when winching myself up nasty long hills in the 51 sprocket, and also at the 11 tooth end, but it works. Well. M5100 is the new value for your $$ vs weight and performance I think. It's surprisingly well priced, and I can't complain about shift quality/performance at all. There's been a bit of conjecture as to whether Hyperglide plus is incorporated at 5100 level, I'd be 99.9% sure it is, at least on the gearing down side of things. I'm no bantamweight, 215 lbs plus in my birthday suit, and it shifts instantly, cleanly and accurately when standing on the pedals, grunting up steep pinches. Hyperglide did not do that -I ran 11 speed SLX 11-46 for a year or so in 1x config, it's far better than that.
> Weight distribution, can't tell. When you weigh nearly 10x the weight of your bike, slight body position changes/movement will make orders of magnitude differences rather than a few grams extra, or less at the bottom bracket.
> I ran a dropper post for a year or so, don't bother any longer, so no difference in real estate on the bars. It's very very clean and minimalistic now, brakes, and one shifter. That's it. I run my GPS speedo on the top tube, or wear my cheapy Garmin forerunner watch, no dramas there. Plenty of room to run a couple of lights now in winter, one either side of the stem. That's about it. Longevity/wear of the M5100 has yet to be determined, not been out on the bike as much as I'd like lately, work, weather etc etc.
> 
> PS I also bought a 27.2mm step down adaptor for my seatpost, tried a 27.2 Carbon post, back to back with an alloy one, can't feel a difference, so staying with the alloy one. Feels nicer/less harsh than the 30.whatever? Ritchey Carbon post I was running previously anyway.


Gotcha. I'm running the all steel M5100 11-spd cassette on two bikes as well; have been doing so since Shimano released them.
These cassettes are heavy -- I don't care. They'll survive the apocalypse. They shift well.
I asked about weight distribution because that's the only annoyance I have with mine. I lean toward hard charging and enjoy drops & jumping. I've had to re-tighten my cassettes at least a couple times and I assume they work loose because they're so heavy. It'd be hard for that overworked lockring to keep so much weight in place whenever I'm bashing my way down the hill.
I also suspect that much weight clustered around the rear axle may hinder rear suspension performance to some degree but not knowing any better, I don't concern myself with such thoughts.
Speaking of thoughts, thanks again for sharing yours.
=sParty


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

All the lockring does, is stop the sprockets sliding off the hub into the frame seat/chain stays. The weight of the cassette won't do anything there, it will be a combination of clearance between the cassette & hub splines, aggravated by the extra leverage effect of the 51T sprocket. As the splines in the softer alloy freehub wear, it aggravates the effect, the slight rocking back & forwards will be what causes the lockring to back out over time.
I've got a CrMo hub/driver here to try, just got to get around to finding a bit of time to actually fit it. It's quite a bit heavier too, but should stop the problem as long as tolerances aren't awful. I'm riding a hardtail, so suspension performance is of no concern to me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

speedygz said:


> All the lockring does, is stop the sprockets sliding off the hub into the frame seat/chain stays. The weight of the cassette won't do anything there, it will be a combination of clearance between the cassette & hub splines, aggravated by the extra leverage effect of the 51T sprocket. As the splines in the softer alloy freehub wear, it aggravates the effect, the slight rocking back & forwards will be what causes the lockring to back out over time.
> I've got a CrMo hub/driver here to try, just got to get around to finding a bit of time to actually fit it. It's quite a bit heavier too, but should stop the problem as long as tolerances aren't awful. I'm riding a hardtail, so suspension performance is of no concern to me.


Right on. My hubs all have steel driver bodies as I made the switch from aluminum to steel a few years ago. I grew tired of destroying aluminum freehub bodies.
These days I won't buy a hub that doesn't offer a steel driver option.
=sParty


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Right on. My hubs all have steel driver bodies as I made the switch from aluminum to steel a few years ago. I grew tired of destroying aluminum freehub bodies.
> These days I won't buy a hub that doesn't offer a steel driver option.
> =sParty


I'll go Aluminum for microspline drivers; the increase in area subjected to the cassette, and improved cassette construction leads me to expect those will last a lot longer than the Al HG drivers did. I have one HG driver in my flock, and thats a steel Chris King unit that will probably outlast me.


----------



## In flames (1 mo ago)

Insta joined my 11 black.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

A Mastadon Pro for the Bucksaw. 

I have to swap the brakes around (I ride right hand front), so I didn't clean up the hose routing, but once that's done and the lines are bled, she'll be ready to ride.


----------



## RingDings (2 mo ago)

My first mountain bike. A D.B Sync'r, Thank you to all of you that answered all my questions and helped me out, too many names of those that helped to list them, thank you. I need to work on my photography skills. First winter ride.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

New frame and the accompanying drivetrain, built up wheels yesterday, rides like a dream, very plush 👍


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Not sure why it took me so long to buy one of these. Yeh there’s cheaper options….but I love quality tools! Lol.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

I really like this bike stand. Nicely made and holds ur bike without wobbles





































Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wombat said:


> Is that a rigid fork on the Bucksaw, and what's it like to ride like that?
> 
> Tim


That's one confused bike

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn’t buy these, they were Christmas gifts. But I hardly get new stuff so I’ll show off. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Stages Ultegra power meter crank arm for my gravel bike. Good deal on eBay.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Vintage Salsa Arc de Ti Oomph brake booster. Keeping with the vintage theme.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Elite Pro36 wheels with DT 350s and Vittoria Mezcal/Barzo combo.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finished my first frame up build. Other than the Frame, headset, BB, crank, shifter, and dropper lever, all these parts were from other projects or I had new in box. 

2019 Rocky Mountain Element Alloy, size L.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Binary Maniak HP fresh in the wild. First ride on the new frame. It’s a bit of a frankenbike with sram and Shimano mixes 😱. It does ride nice…


----------



## RingDings (2 mo ago)

@chase2wheels great bike,,,,but WOW  I thought that was a snake just above your seat, nice pic.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

RingDings said:


> @chase2wheels great bike,,,,but WOW  I thought that was a snake just above your seat, nice pic.


Just a cactus skeleton


----------

